#ubuntu-cn 2011-08-15
<Guest10633> good morning
<atcho> Morning
<Hoxily> Morning all
<atcho> iGnome: 早～
<gjx> good morning
<Guest10633> arch 中的 rtorrent 支持magnet么?
<wxg4net> 编译php mysql so 时 遇到 checking for mysql_close in -lmysqlclient... no
<wxg4net> checking for mysql_error in -lmysqlclient... no
<wxg4net> 有人知道怎么回事么
<thomasxie> 现在在网上找stardict的词典这么难么?
<pityonline> thomasxie: 要那词典有用吗？直接 Google Translate
<thomasxie> pityonline, 呵呵 断网的时候还是很好用的 特别是配上sdcv
<thomasxie> pityonline, http://abloz.com/huzheng/stardict-dic/ 找到了正在全站备份
<pityonline> thomasxie: 哦，原来断网的时候用
<thomasxie> pityonline, :)
<pityonline> thomasxie: 还好手机网络勉强可以坚持一下
<thomasxie> pityonline, :P
<cfy> jyfl987: The best documentation at this time is still the source code for CLSQL itself and the inline documentation for its various functions.
<cfy> jyfl987: common lisp程序貌似都是这样。。。。源代码就是最好的文档。。。
<cfy> jyfl987: 有时是唯一的文档。。。schema咋样？
<dove> 你好
<roylez> cfy: 起床啦？
<cfy> roylez: 嗯。
<ScarletWolf> 各位，问个基础问题，iptables能防arp攻击吗？
<metbsd> 什么是arp攻击呀
<ScarletWolf> metbsd: ...呃
<roylez> ScarletWolf: 不能
<roylez> ScarletWolf: *ip*tables
<jlzhang> roylez: 为什么呀？
<metbsd> arptable就另当别论了
<metbsd> 因为arp比ip低级呀
<ScarletWolf> roylez: 我也觉得不能，记得arp是 网络层 之下的一个协议，但昨天有个人说用了firestarter后就没有arp攻击了。
<jlzhang> metbsd: iptable根据是ip地址过滤？
<jlzhang> metbsd: arp没有ip？
<ScarletWolf> jlzhang: arp直接发链路层帧，而不是ip包
<metbsd> arp也是用ip，没错,但是是更低级的玩法
<jlzhang> ScarletWolf: 哦，能详细解释一下吗？arp的包结构是怎样的？
<ScarletWolf> jlzhang: 看看那个OSI网络模型吧，记得arp在网络层和数据链路层之间
<jlzhang> ScarletWolf: 好的，我只是想跟你探讨一下iptables过滤arp包的可能性。
<ScarletWolf> jlzhang: 如果iptables只能过滤ip包的话，那肯定无法过滤arp包了
<ScarletWolf> jlzhang: 应该说是帧
<jlzhang> MAC地址呢？
<ScarletWolf> jlzhang: 不太了解iptables的工作原理
<jlzhang> ScarletWolf: 我知道iptables不是干这个的，但是iptables过滤手段挺多的。
<jlzhang> ScarletWolf: 过滤一个arp不知道可以不？以前也没机会做这个测试。
<ScarletWolf> jlzhang: 我也没试过
<jlzhang> ScarletWolf: 那一般你用iptables做什么应用呢？
<metbsd> 我倒是建议二位多了解一下ip是干吗的，arp是干吗的，特别是arp-table, mac-table
<metbsd> 了解了就知道是怎么回事了
<metbsd> 有人用win的kmplayer吗，有老板键吗
<ScarletWolf> metbsd: 我只是不知到iptables是否能工作在链路层
<jlzhang> metbsd: 呵呵，我是菜鸟么，又懒，所以在这多听听高手的意见咯。
<metbsd> 什么叫链路层啊
<NoIE> http://98.138.8.116/6197/6042042850_986a59714c.jpg
<metbsd> 我不懂
<metbsd> 听不如自己找东西读
<ScarletWolf> metbsd: 就是ip层的下一层
<metbsd> 就是什么
<tusooa> meow
<sikao_lfs1> NoIE: 名车情侣猫
<NoIE> http://98.138.8.116/6124/6041515057_73c82441bf.jpg
<NoIE> sikao_lfs1: 恩。
<ScarletWolf> metbsd: 你不知道OSI那个网络模型么？
<MaskRay> arptables
<metbsd> 以前学过，后来忘了
<jlzhang> metbsd: 呵呵，是啊，现在资料网上都有的。
<sikao_lfs1> NoIE: 经典演绎了什么叫虎落平阳被犬欺
<ScarletWolf> MaskRay: 你的意思是过滤arp包只能用arptables，iptables只工作在ip层对吧？
<jlzhang> metbsd: 该找的网上都能找到，这里估计就只支持聊天打屁的，嘻嘻……
<metbsd> linux有arptables?
<metbsd> 我随便说说的，真的有啊
<ScarletWolf> metbsd: 都有吧。。。
<MaskRay> ScarletWolf: 应该是
<jlzhang> 三人行，必有我师啊。呵呵，我还是喜欢在这里听高手们聊聊天……
<sikao_lfs1> jlzhang: 个人感觉这里主要是给点提示的。。。。。。。真的一个提示有时简直可以挽救你一天时间
<kingswim1111> 那也要会看
<jlzhang> 呵呵，我懂，我理解。我也是解决个问题google几天的人。
<sikao_lfs1> 这里80多人。假设有一半的人聊。这频道基本就完蛋了。刷的肯定比qq猛。qq一般顶多20多个在线。
<jlzhang> kingswim1111: 恕我愚钝，看不懂你说的话，呵呵
<tusooa> ls
<jlzhang> sikao_lfs1: 我就是觉得，ScarletWolf刚想解释些东西给我听的时候，活生生的被人一句"自己搜索去"打断了，挺郁闷的~
<ScarletWolf> jlzhang: 网上都有资料，而且解释的更详细
<jyfl987> jlzhang: 自己搜索确实不错
<jlzhang> OK,当我没说过。
<jlzhang> 我又不是带着问题来这问人的，只是觉得有个话题挺有意思的，随便插几句话而已。
<jlzhang> 不够友好啊……
<ScarletWolf> jlzhang: ...
<ScarletWolf> jlzhang: 你要我解释arp构造，我说的没网上资料好，何必浪费双方的时间呢。。。
<moriramar> 啊，中午好呦，各位。
<metbsd> linux还有arptables的工具？用来干吗的？
<jlzhang> ScarletWolf: 我也不是非要深入了解包的构造，就想听你说说话而已，嘻嘻。
<ScarletWolf> metbsd: linux和win都有一个arp命令，不知到是不是这个
<jlzhang> ScarletWolf: 知道就说，不知道我也不怪你，哈哈，开个玩笑。
<CyrusYzGTt> XwinX§ 更新與改進 gmlive...讓 lerosua 幫你，，(*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 你好快
<jyfl987> GNUdog 阿蛋怎么不在？
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ???什麼好快？？
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt: 学C++吧，c++0x标准通过了
<GNUdog> jyfl987, 不知道，似乎生病了
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 你一看见 xwinx进来就重复了下
<jyfl987> GNUdog: 难道是薇菜来了 去租房了？
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 是啊，，又怎麼了？？
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 没什么
<GNUdog> = =
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 不了你。。
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt:  其实生活就是编程啊，比如安排日程啥的，也是编程的一种方式啊。计划即编程啊
<jyfl987> program还有节目的意思呢
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 我要睡覺了，，剛通宵看 草榴。。^_^
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt:  费纸伤身啊
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 我看的是技術 版塊，，
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 說這樣的話的……哎……多半怕不在看……
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ ..嗯，，有政治和軍事的，，觀點獨特，，所以就看
<jyfl987> cfy: http://forthfreak.net/index.cgi?WikiWrittenInForth      forth写的wiki
<cfy> jyfl987: .
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt: 那我也要看草榴的技术版，有网址吗
<ilovezoe> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 沒有，，自己 google下就 ，，困了，，
<jyfl987> cfy: hmm
 * ilovezoe ^k^ 罢工了？
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt: 你昨晚才看了，现在又说没有，谎言就是这么拆穿的
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 真的，沒有，我看的時候搜索的，，有很多域名的，，所以就沒有。
<moriramar> lerosua: 要是能看着他臉，可以分析分析微反應了……
 * moriramar 認為 CyrusYzGTt 說的是假的。
<lerosua> moriramar: 你是 lie to me 专家啊
<cfy> jyfl987: 数据库用过吧
<moriramar> lerosua: 沒有，只是最近在看非常了得。
<moriramar> lerosua: Lie to me 還沒看。
<iGirl> 草留技术版是不错lol
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 。。不信就算，，
<cfy> jyfl987: 像我blog类型的，两个table,一个放文章，另一个放留言，你说咋样阿
<cfy> jyfl987: 文章里有id,
<jyfl987> cfy: 随便了 你用mongodb 只要一个 collection就可以了
<cfy> jyfl987: mongodb?
<cfy> jyfl987: 我还是sqlite3好了
<cfy> MongoDB (from "humongous") is a scalable, high-performance, open source, document-oriented database.
<cfy> jyfl987: 还有面向document的。。。
<XwinX> iGnome:
<moriramar> jyfl987: 這現在全轉向 MongoDB 了你？
<jyfl987> cfy: 真的 哥不骗你 mongodb很爽 另外留言没必要阿 用 discu 不就行了
<XwinX> iGoogle: ping
<jyfl987> moriramar: 我转可早了
<moriramar> jyfl987: 不是，我是說手上的全搞過去了？
<cfy> jyfl987: 算了。我的clsql不支持mongodb..
<cfy> jyfl987: 好。我找到一个mongodb的库。。。我看看
<oooo> 今天有人上1g1g。com么
<oooo> 为什么上不了了
<jyfl987> moriramar: 那倒没有 不过有机会就权别人转
<jyfl987> cfy: 无前途
<cfy> jyfl987:  gridfs
<cfy> jyfl987: 这个啥，那库说不支持这个。。。
<jyfl987> cfy: 这个不是必须的 主要是存文件到mongodb里 不过现在谁会存文件到数据库阿
<cfy> jyfl987: 哦。那我存不要紧吧
<cfy> jyfl987: 哦。那我存长的文章不要紧吧
<CyrusYzGTt> 我想問問，，dnsdynamic 能不能設置了 ddclient用來穿牆。。要不然，設置就白費了我一個晚上
<cfy> jyfl987: 好吧。。。那我慢慢搞。。。先学习下mongodb...
<jyfl987> cfy: 恩 不能太长 比如超过32m
<cfy> jyfl987: 32M......
<jyfl987> cfy: 不过你应该没那么变态 另外跑mongodb的server 应该内存比较大 不要幻想用 256m的破机器
<cfy> jyfl987: 应该不会吧，我想我的文章不会这么长。。。。
<cfy> jyfl987: 那，算了。。。。我在vps上。。。
<cfy> jyfl987: ...
<cfy> jyfl987: 果断，放弃。。。
<jyfl987> cfy: 那你可以考虑下 redis
<jyfl987> cfy: redis比较狠
<iGnome> XwinX: 斗篷跑路没。
<iGnome> lerosua: 额。在这里嘛
<lerosua> iGnome: 过几天跑
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 我想問問，，dnsdynamic 能不能設置了 ddclient用來穿牆。。要不然，設置就白費了我一個晚上
<iGnome> 叉叉不是应该强迫你留下嘛。以示关切。
<iGnome> 去问it。 CyrusYzGTt
<lerosua> iGnome: 叉叉很可怜啊，你要多关怀一下他啊
<iGnome> 嘛。他活蹦乱跳的啊。
<iGirl> 基情来了
<lerosua> iGnome: 凡事不能看外表嘛
<MaskRay> cfy: 为什么不用文件呢
<iGnome> lerosua: 那是，阳光灿烂的家伙，心里最忧郁。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ..
<cfy> MaskRay: 文件？文件也不能降低复杂性阿，只是少个库的依赖吧
<XwinX> iGnome: 还没有, 在家宒着呢
<iGnome> 原来是在家啊。
<MaskRay> cfy: 文件的话修改也方便，数据库改还是麻烦的吧
<XwinX> iGnome: 可怜,我要一个人上班
<iGnome> 坐飞机算了。
<iGnome> XwinX: 你当官了。有小秘没。
<XwinX> iGnome: 我什么时候当官了
<iGnome> 这样就不要斗篷陪上班了
<XwinX> iGnome: 你给我官当啊
<iGnome> 你不是项目经理嘛
<XwinX> iGnome: 屁
<iGnome> 斗篷说他是小兵
<cfy> MaskRay: 文件分散存储的话，比较麻烦吧，还不如数据库，如果全部数据都读入内存， 我怕内存吃不消，存储的时候，输出到一个文件，io太那个了
<lerosua> iGnome:  XwinX才是大官
<iGnome> 。大官啊。那估计是技术总监了。
<XwinX> iGnome: 我来投奔你吧, 你给我官做
<iGnome> 好吧。当一个主任吧。
<cfy> MaskRay: 反正也有个中间的小抽象，sqlite3不行的话，再换好了
<MaskRay> cfy: 对啊，数据库 io 太大
<iGnome> 我们要改革。soho就可以。
<XwinX> iGnome: 你的办公室主任吗?
<cfy> MaskRay: 数据库io还大么？sqlite有用在嵌入式上吧
<XwinX> iGnome: 哦, soho 我喜欢
<iGnome> 。没出息。干嘛要办公室。
<iGnome> 技术部主任
<XwinX> iGnome: 哦,好啊
<iGnome> 我也想soho
<XwinX> iGnome: 嗯,你带个秘书在家办公是吧
<iGnome> 。那公司不是到贴了。
<XwinX> iGnome: 怎么会倒贴?
<MaskRay> cfy: 好吧
<jyfl987> cfy:  retorforth有个editor的示范 额 127行代码就搞定
<cfy> jyfl987: .
<cfy> MaskRay: 用多了lisp,函数就习惯(aaa 123)...
<MaskRay> cfy: 我只是觉得数据库的话，文章要修改就麻烦了
<iGnome> XwinX: 你在家，然后公司还安排人过去陪你。
<MaskRay> cfy: 而且纯文本，放 github 之类也方便
<XwinX> iGnome: 领导嘛
<iGnome> XwinX: 额。那等我想好。我先soho。
<jyfl987> cfy: 真的很强大 额
<jyfl987> cfy: forth是没有括号  data1 data2 op
<iGnome> 有变长函数没。
<cfy> MaskRay: 可以dump出来嘛
<cfy> jyfl987: 你着魔了。
<cfy> iGnome: 啥是变长函数？
<jyfl987> cfy: 你真是 50步 笑50步
<cfy> jyfl987: .
<jyfl987> cfy: lisp那个一个函数只能4个参数的吧？
<iGnome> 变长参数的嘛
<cfy> jyfl987: 可以无限的吧
<cfy> iGnome: 可以放在&rest里面，这样会弄成一个列表存在一个变量里
<jyfl987> cfy: 不是吧 不是说 最多4个么 如果你要长的 就送个list进去
<Kandu> cfy: xml 存吧，每次更新文章了，用个 xslt 从中取资料生成个索引就好
<iGnome> 变长 ！= 无限
<cfy> iGnome: 差不多算了吧
<MaskRay> cfy: 用数据库存文件的优点是什么？
<iGnome> 那不是
<moriramar> jyfl987: 本來就是 list，沒有 4 項要求吧？
<cfy> jyfl987: cl有key的，一般来说都是很多的
<iGnome> MaskRay: 优点就是蛋疼
<cfy> jyfl987: 比如一个open函数
<Kandu> cfy: 生成的索引还是个 xml，这样你按需分多层好了
<MaskRay> iGnome: 我也这么认为
<iGnome> 9494
<cfy> MaskRay: 我只存文章，优点是我可以不用管存储阿
<cfy> Kandu: 那我还不如存在lisp里面。。。
<jyfl987> cfy: 我估计是蛋疼实现
<cfy> Kandu: lisp和xml么。。。你懂得
<cfy> iGnome: 你给个例子
<iGnome> 去学C去
<cfy> MaskRay: 获取文章，获取留言，存文章阿啥的
<Kandu> cfy: lisp 占内存大不？
<cfy> Kandu: 几十MB吧,32bit的小点。
<Kandu> ..
<cfy> Kandu: 我这里64的58956
<iGnome> k?
<cfy> Kandu: lisp是要大，没办法的事情
<MaskRay> cfy: 留言用数据库，文章没想到用的理由
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦，对。。。。。存个路径，对。。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 哈哈。。。我傻掉了。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 创建、修改、版本控制都麻烦，还要 dump 出来
<cfy> MaskRay: 对，没错，我想多了。。。。。快想成论坛了。。。
<iGnome> 死boc.cn。查帐都要IE。 XwinX
<MaskRay> 我也是该死的 boc.cn
<cfy> MaskRay: 存个path就好
<luoshu> 你可以不用boc呀.
<cfy> boc.cn?
<iGnome> ..
<cfy> 打不开。。。
<iGnome> MaskRay: 那你咋搞
<XwinX> iGnome: .cn 的, 就不用指望怎么了
<luoshu> 支付宝 快捷支付,可以哦.
<cfy> boc是啥？
<cfy> boc.cn是啥？
<luoshu> 中国银行
<luoshu> 网上银行./
<cfy> 我打都打不开。。。。
<cfy> iGnome: MaskRay: 从来都是去atm上查的。。。
<iGnome> ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你们用Lin的。
<iGnome> 唉
<snugglecat> 谁懂 xml schema 的， xsd
<cfy> MaskRay: 本来我是打算在web上面修改的。。。
<snugglecat> 我相问一个问题
<snugglecat> 谁懂 xml schema 的， xsd
<cfy> MaskRay: 我得想下。。。。
<MaskRay> 还搞海外分行业务，搞笑
<cfy> ....
<iGnome> 五星的小姐，递给我一个动态口令牌。我说，查帐，我要这干嘛。 nnnnd
<metbsd> boc都不知道，你比老外还老外
<metbsd> 老外的老外，负负得正，你就是老中了
<MaskRay> 前天、昨天转帐，没办法，错误码好像是 ISP.57，咨询的也不懂，说周一才能知道原因
<iGnome> MaskRay: isp 无妻。
<iGnome> 知道不。
<MaskRay> 不知道
<iGnome> 前天、昨天 isp 无妻。不爽。不理你。 MaskRay
<snugglecat> metbsd, 老外的老外可能是老日
<MaskRay> ...
<cfy> MaskRay:  转帐的话。。。去atm阿。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 那边有机器，输入不就好了。。。。何必online...
<MaskRay> cfy: online 的便宜些……
<cfy> MaskRay: 怎么可能？
<cfy> MaskRay: 难道转100,送钱么。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 你是说手续费么？找台没有的就好了
<cfy> MaskRay: 比如我的农行，就是专门找的本地到温州，不用手续费
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: atm我好像看到还有装windows的
<MaskRay> cfy: 不懂……
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 。。。。你想多了。。。装啥跟你有关系么。。。。。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 你去问问嘛，有方法转帐不用钱的
<MaskRay> 高中的圈存机，也是 windows，几次出故障了，可以开屏幕键盘玩
<cfy> MaskRay: 特定的银行和卡
<cfy> MaskRay: ........
<cfy> MaskRay: 不过，我有同学就是每次取钱都要手续费。。。恶心死。。
<namoamitabuddha> 地铁进站检票机也windows, 有次坏了, 我看见那个windows标志性的东西显示了.
<MaskRay> 蓝屏？
<namoamitabuddha> 没有, 整个桌面被显示出来了
<MaskRay> cfy: 就是 windows xp，除了没键盘没鼠标
<namoamitabuddha> 我还没幸运到能看到BSOD
 * ilovezoe 初学者园地经常有惊喜。反正我信了
<CyrusYzGTt> ..nnd 媽媽回來了，，我不能睡覺，，要裝已經睡醒。。
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: ……現在了還怕你媽……
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ ..必須的，，這樣可以不讓 父母擔心。。
<snugglecat> 谁懂 xml schema 的， xsd
<moriramar> ……
<cfy> ilovezoe: 哪篇文章？
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 我国网银还是Activex和USB Key的天下吧
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: usb key最2
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 国外怎么弄的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 对，混合软硬的解决方案
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 不知道，原始手法把
<metbsd> 国外的网银比国内落后起码十年
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 不知道国外, 怎么开始"我国..."了呢...
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 国外有用Apple电脑上网银的，我国呢
<ScarletWolf> metbsd: 国内网银都不支持firefox，哪里先进了。。。
<tusooa-> ScarletWolf: 似乎有银行开始支持fx了
<yangtse> 问一下，mplayer2和mplayer 一家吗?
<metbsd> 你知道网银是干吗的吧
<ScarletWolf> tusooa-: 极少数
<tusooa-> 还在发展啊。
<metbsd> 汇款，结汇，股票，基金，付款，贷款，。。。。
<ScarletWolf> metbsd: 不支持firefox，我在linux网上购物都成问题，别的我不管
<yangtse> ScarletWolf: 学我，用手机网银
<metbsd> linux网上购物除了网银还有一系列事情的，淘宝，支付宝，银联
<metbsd> 阿里旺旺linux也没
<ScarletWolf> metbsd: 是啊，所以说哪里先进了
<namoamitabuddha> tusooa: 假如国内都在用fx, 肯定会支持fx的, 这不是发展, 只是适合大众潮流罢了.
<metbsd> 为什么那些鸟Linux的就先进，不鸟linux就是落后呢
<ScarletWolf> metbsd: 这年头还IE only的网站能算什么好网站么
<metbsd> 谷歌浏览器支持淘宝，阿里旺旺和支付宝的，不过只限win
<namoamitabuddha> 没有先进和落后之分
<metbsd> 只是国内那些不屑开发linux版本而已
<ScarletWolf> 我是无法理解有什么必要非得用ActiveX
<ScarletWolf> 国外可不是这样吧
<namoamitabuddha> ScarletWolf: 我查到说是为了防止键盘Hook
<MeaCulpa> ActiveX是浏览器激发系统级api的唯一方法吧，如果我没理解错
<MeaCulpa> ActiveX是微软给自己开的后门
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: 只有IE自己支持...
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: 那当然~~
<ScarletWolf> 就因为网银都只支持IE，所以现在网购都是货到付款
<namoamitabuddha> netstat怎样才能只显示Internet conn
<CyrusYzGTt> netstat -antpu
<namoamitabuddha> --inet
<tusooa-> ScarletWolf: 货到付款好啊。不容易被诈骗。
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: 那是没办法的，要不你给淘宝赚点利息，用支付宝卡通
<ScarletWolf> tusooa: 嗯，还好
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: -t -u是什么参数? man没看见
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: tcp, udp?
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 修飾用的
<ScarletWolf> tusooa: 不过我一般只去B2C，两种方式没太大区别
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 这个man好像写的不好
<MeaCulpa> 少数提供linux体验的支付网站，你必须把钱从银行划进他们那里...
<MeaCulpa> 是让支付宝赚那点利息，还是掩面装个windows...
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: ....
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 看 --help有的
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: man不是一般更加详细么
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 還有 info
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 我这里没有netstat的info
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: info了之后自动查阅manpages
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ ..fedora有
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: 你用gentoo？
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: 是
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: 在#gentoo发现你了
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: 我在这里，并不代表我用#ubuntu啊
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: 我知道，这里好多人都不用ubuntu
<namoamitabuddha> ScarletWolf: ubuntu不好?
<ScarletWolf> namoamitabuddha: 倒是挺易用，不过不太喜欢
<ScarletWolf> namoamitabuddha: 感觉Ubuntu某些方面有些怪。。。
<iGnome> 不用的，都踢了。 MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 我用的
 * MeaCulpa Windows+Andlinux
<ScarletWolf> iGnome: ...呃
 * MeaCulpa 街上的美女再美，也不是每个人都能用的
<namoamitabuddha> 阿弥陀佛
<namoamitabuddha> ScarletWolf: 例如?
<ScarletWolf> namoamitabuddha: 例如，我不明白他默认为什么不允许使用root，而是一个劲推荐sudo。。。
<ScarletWolf> namoamitabuddha: 而我习惯开机就打开一个终端，su - root
 * MeaCulpa 招行网银桌面app在我的英文系统里居然字体都是???... 还一个在纽约开分行的银行...
<namoamitabuddha> ScarletWolf: su不是好习惯
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: 我也没用sudo, su党
<namoamitabuddha> ScarletWolf: 用sudo吧
<namoamitabuddha> ScarletWolf: su我都禁用了
<ScarletWolf> namoamitabuddha: 只有有需要时采用root
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: sudo会破坏命令的返回值
<ScarletWolf> namoamitabuddha: ...
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 我喜欢FOO && BAR
<ScarletWolf> namoamitabuddha: 每条命令都来一个sudo，麻烦死了。。。
<MeaCulpa> sudo了这样就都完蛋了
<namoamitabuddha> ScarletWolf: sudo -i
<CyrusYzGTt> sudo -E
<namoamitabuddha> ScarletWolf: sudo -s
<MeaCulpa> sudo怎样把前个命令返回值传回来？
 * tusooa #ubuntu-cn-forumers
<MeaCulpa> 一定要sudo foo && sudo bar? 能不能sudo (foo && bar)
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: su -c能return value?
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 我有三四个命令，能不能只用一个sudo?
<ScarletWolf> namoamitabuddha: 不用su -c，而是直接su - root
<namoamitabuddha> ScarletWolf: 那还不如sudo -i
<ScarletWolf> namoamitabuddha: sudo -i 也是每条命令都加一个sudu -i？
<namoamitabuddha> ScarletWolf: 就是做一个root login
<namoamitabuddha> ScarletWolf: 还可以-s, 就是仅仅fork一个shell
<ScarletWolf> namoamitabuddha: 每条命令都得输入一遍？
<tusooa> sudo su
<namoamitabuddha> ScarletWolf: 和su -效果一致
<namoamitabuddha> ScarletWolf: 你可以测试下
<namoamitabuddha> ScarletWolf: 就是启动一个root的交互shell
<ScarletWolf> namoamitabuddha: 既然效果一样，那su有什么不好呢？
<MeaCulpa> 打字太多
<MeaCulpa> 脚本麻烦
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: 我也不想在每条命令前都加一个sudo
<namoamitabuddha> ScarletWolf: 可以定制很多东西
<tusooa> namoamitabuddha: nick太长。要改
<tusooa> ...
<namoamitabuddha> ScarletWolf: 你su只能用wheel组去限制吧
<ScarletWolf> namoamitabuddha: 是啊
<tusooa> ls
<CyrusYzGTt> 我一般都是 su -c
<namoamitabuddha> ScarletWolf: sudo可以通过各种限制, 在sudoer中
<tusooa> CyrusYzGTt: 那还要加引号。麻烦
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ 那就 alias
<ScarletWolf> namoamitabuddha: 多人管理一个服务器的话确实有用
<tusooa> ...
<ScarletWolf> namoamitabuddha: :-D不过我的电脑只有我一个人用
<tusooa> 不嫌麻烦就用su -c 吧。。。
 * tusooa 以前alias过ls-l
<namoamitabuddha> 对了, 用wm发现待机啥的很麻烦
 * CyrusYzGTt 慶賀 ..呵呵，，發現一個不限時的free VPN 
<namoamitabuddha> 想知道终端下不用root如何关机
<ScarletWolf> SUID?
<namoamitabuddha> 要类似gnome那样
<roylez> namoamitabuddha: 你把内核整panic了或许可以
<namoamitabuddha> 应该是通信
<namoamitabuddha> roylez: 那还不如REISUO
<ScarletWolf> namoamitabuddha: suid不行？
<namoamitabuddha> ScarletWolf: 不好的办法
<namoamitabuddha> ScarletWolf: 而且shutdown设置suid似乎也没用的
<namoamitabuddha> ScarletWolf: 想通过和gdm通信达到
<gjx> CyrusYzGTt: where?
<ScarletWolf> namoamitabuddha: 那么，祝你好运。。。
<jiaozhu> test
<jiaozhu> 这算登陆成功了？
<namoamitabuddha> ScarletWolf: 算了, 我还是设置sudo
<jiaozhu> 还好，可以看到有人说话了。
<CyrusYzGTt> gjx§ 根據保密條例，予以保密。
<gjx> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<gjx> 原来今天是8月15号啊
<gjx> 日本投降
<namoamitabuddha> ScarletWolf: 算了, 我还是用gnome
<namoamitabuddha> ScarletWolf: 想想觉得NOPASSWD危险
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Referral 网站现在登陆不进去了...
<ScarletWolf> namoamitabuddha: 你在管理服务器么？
<liyafei> 请问ccsm里面的Ubuntu Unity Plugin有什么作用？？
<liyafei> 请问ccsm里面的Ubuntu Unity Plugin有什么作用？？
<namoamitabuddha> ScarletWolf: 不是
<ScarletWolf> namoamitabuddha: 那又必要连关机都计较这么多吗？
<namoamitabuddha> ScarletWolf: 觉得通过配置sudo的方案很不干净
<namoamitabuddha> 现在感觉好很多
 * MeaCulpa 曾经看到有人sudo cd ~ 的... 感觉Ubuntu缺乏对Sudo这个东西最起码的解释
<MeaCulpa> 既然推荐用sudo,就应该简明的把其用意向新人说明清楚
<namoamitabuddha> ubuntu没有root是比较糟糕的
<tusooa> ls
<tusooa> MeaCulpa: cd是shell命令啊。
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 这个还没有很大影响, 我看见有人sudo firefox
<namoamitabuddha> sudo chromium
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: 确实，我刚接触linux时也对Ubuntu论坛里大量出现的这个sudo感到不明白。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> sudo firefox ，，沒有我 的 optirun64 firefox好
<snugglecat> 谁懂 xml schema 的， xsd
<CyrusYzGTt> optirun64 google-chrome --disk-cache-dir="/dev/shm/chrome
<snugglecat> 谁懂 xml schema 的， xsd
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 懂不
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 不懂，，
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 善人， 懂不
<snugglecat> namoamitabuddha, 懂不
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 聖人，不懂
<ScarletWolf> ...
<snugglecat> 狼人
<snugglecat> 网上的资料不全啊
<snugglecat> 里亚非？？？
<liyafei> 牛
<snugglecat> 什么牛
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 我詛咒你全家都是善人，，祖宗十八代都是善人，，
<jiaozhu> ubuntu 下有没有支持l2tp协议vpn的客户端?
<snugglecat> 教主， 不知道
<namoamitabuddha> snugglecat: 不懂, 阿弥陀佛, 我都不懂
<liyafei> 大水牛
<snugglecat> 哦
<billlee> 大家好，请问 networkmanger 有没有办法接管 ndiswrapper? 我现在用 ndiswrapper, networkmanager 死活不让我连接 pptp vpn
<jiaozhu> 默认只有pptp协议的.
<billlee> 同问有没有 l2tp 客户端？
<snugglecat> billlee, 你考上公务员，就可以接管了。
<CyrusYzGTt> billlee§ linux下的l2tp的不是很好，都是命令行的比較好
<snugglecat> billlee, 不行， 当个官， networkmanger 就不敢不给你接管了
<billlee> CyrusYzGTt, 命令行的我都没找到
<jiaozhu> 有命令行也行啊，有没有相关的文档？
<snugglecat> billlee, 它不给你接管， 你就强拆他祖屋
<CyrusYzGTt> billlee§ 就是 l2pt
<CyrusYzGTt> 睡覺去，，頂不住了
<hata> 谁来介绍本数据库的书
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 要月圆之夜才有精神？？？
<snugglecat> hata, 啥数据库
<snugglecat> 狼人
<billlee> CyrusYzGTt, l2pt: 找不到命令
<jiaozhu> ...l2tp
<hata> 笼统的，文档数据库 关系数据库 之类的建模
<snugglecat> billlee, sudo apt-get install l2pt
<snugglecat> hata sql???
<ScarletWolf> snugglecat: 有事么。。。
<snugglecat> ScarletWolf, 我说的是 CyrusYzGTt
<ScarletWolf> snugglecat: 哦
<billlee> snugglecat, E: 无法定位软件包 l2pt
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 通宵了，，
<jiaozhu> ....是l2tp.
<CyrusYzGTt> billlee§ yum search l2pt
<snugglecat> hata, 你先弄清楚 怎么
<hata> snugglecat: 语法没有所谓啊，关键想看建模
<snugglecat> hata, 忘了术语
<snugglecat> hata, 有个 唯一性的 要求的
<CyrusYzGTt> billlee§ yum search l2tp
<billlee> CyrusYzGTt,  其实关键是内核不支持 MPPE, 所以 pptp 也连不上
<CyrusYzGTt> billlee§ 各大發行版不是都支持的麼。
<snugglecat> hata, 一个数据库， 先找出需要啥子数据
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<snugglecat> hata, 然后弄清楚数据之间的关系
<snugglecat> hata, 然后再找出哪些是唯一姓的
<jiaozhu> kde4下有个客户端.kvpnc
<snugglecat> hata, 就一目标， 修改一个数据， 绝不能同时要改多个表
<jiaozhu> 但在gnome下没有。
<hata> snugglecat: 嗯，我想找写这方面的书
<hata> snugglecat: 提高数据库效率的
<snugglecat> hata, 网上也有的
<billlee> snugglecat, 绝不能同时要改多个表，Why? 是效率问题还是安全问题？
<snugglecat> hata, 要怎么提高数据库效率， 哪方面， 速度上？ 数据完整性上？
<snugglecat> billlee, 数据完整性啊
<snugglecat> hata, 如果是速度上的， 我看得 要具体到你使用哪个数据库系统， 不同的优化不同
 * MeaCulpa mutt居然比浏览器快了...破网
<snugglecat> hata, 等等，我翻查那个术语
<hata> snugglecat: 怎样说呢，我想写出来的数据库能够稳健有效率，不是紧紧能用，用什么数据库的话还在构筑，起码要兼容mysql，关键我不是程序员，我怕写的时候忽略了一些基础的原则
<hata> 所以想先看书
<snugglecat> hata 有4级规范化
<hata> 那个我看了
<snugglecat> hata 第一范式， 拆分不能再拆分的数据
<MeaCulpa> ... SQL的话，要么靠那些纷繁芜杂的ORM, 要么搞个sqlite之类小而符合sql规范的先做后台， no-SQL的话，就等纷繁芜杂了
<snugglecat> 第二范式， 非主属性完全依赖主码
<hata> 我之前用过sqlalchemy写orm但是数据关系复杂后我就不会好好处理了，而且我想搞清楚什么时候用orm好，什么时候直接写sql好
<MeaCulpa> py的DBAPI我觉得离直接写sql也很远了...
<snugglecat> 我退出了
<snugglecat> 我还是问 谁动 xml schema 的
<snugglecat> MeaCulpa, 懂不
<MeaCulpa> 个人觉得要py和pythinic的话还是直接sqlalchemy了...
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: XML我完全不懂...
<snugglecat> 我还是问 谁动 xml schema 的
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 谁懂 xml schema 的， 看教程， 没有我遇到的情况
<hata> 嗯
<hata> 那有没有写好网站分析数据结构，或者案例
<snugglecat> hata 懂 xml schema
<snugglecat> 吗
<hata> 我听过，但不懂
<hata> 这个不是一个标准吗
<snugglecat> 是啊
<snugglecat> 判断一个 xml 是否符合处理规范的
<snugglecat> 例如可以定义 xhtml 的结构
<snugglecat> 例如 可以判断出 <snugglecat>我是依偎的猫</snugglecat> 这个不符合 xhtml 规范， 因为没有<snugglecat>酱紫的tag
<hata> 暂时没有碰到这方法的需要啊，我一般走json格式的
<snugglecat> 或者 <div src="/snuggle/cat.jpg" /> 这个也错误， 因为 div 不存在 src 属性
<snugglecat> hata, 只是判断一个xml是否符合某个规范而已啊， 也就是 DTD 同样的东西
<hata> 明白
<hata> 写模板用？
<snugglecat> 不是，就是判断是否合法
<hata> 你研究这个用在拿方面？
<snugglecat> 判断我自己定义的xml是否合法
<snugglecat> 判断别人写我自己定义的xml是否合法
<snugglecat> 我有个类似酱紫的， <block id="123" type="resources">...</block> type 可选项为"resources"或"categories"， 但不同的type， block 的子 element 有不同的结构。 也就是说， 看一个<block>是否合法， 必须要看 type 是 resources还是 categories， 才能判断包含的子element是否符合规范
<snugglecat> xml schema 教程只有判断一个属性是否合法， 没有依据一个属性值来判断子element是否合法
<hata> 不清楚，这些要查表
<snugglecat> 好吧举个大家都懂的例子， <人 性别="男">... <男根>10cm</男根></人>       <人 性别="女">...<乳房>F cup</乳房></人>  酱紫是正确的， 如果 <人 性别="男">...<乳房>F cup</乳房></人>    xml schema 怎么写才能判断出酱紫的错误， 同样的 <人>， 是否符合规范，依赖 性别 属性的判断
<ScarletWolf> ....
<snugglecat> ScarletWolf, 你懂 xml schema 吗
<ScarletWolf> snugglecat: 不懂。。。
<snugglecat> ..............
<moriramar> snugglecat: 我以為按你的性子會舉 <黨 名稱="gcd"></黨> 之類的
<ScarletWolf> snugglecat: 这个例子好强大。。。
<snugglecat> 不会啊
<moriramar> snugglecat: 而且男性 f cup 也有，內服康醝類藥物過多就會這樣。
<snugglecat> 当然 可以 改 <人>分为<男人><女人>, 就没问题了， 但我想保持<人>酱紫通用的
<snugglecat> 当然 可以 改 <人>分为<男人><女人>, 就没问题了，就不需按属性来判断，  但我想保持<人>酱紫通用的
<snugglecat> 网上中文教程， 没有看到酱紫情况， 英文的看不懂
<jyfl987> GNUdog: 你有 阿蛋的号码么？
 * mayli Ha
<savr> when will the chinese government fine china unicom for massive packet loss?
<savr> china unicom is destorying the chinese ecomony
<roylez> savr: 又是英语又是政治
<jyfl987> savr: masive packet loss??
<MeaCulpa> savr: Packet loss is there no matter what ISP you work with
<mac818> Is this english chat room ?
<savr> its a china channel
<savr> thats why we have #ubuntu-hk
<savr> and #ubuntu-tw
<metbsd> stfu
<metbsd> speak chinese
<tusooa> ...
<metbsd> 怎么上谷歌啊
<metbsd> 储存温度和使用温度，英语怎么说呀
<jyfl987> 你不是国外回来的么 怎么这个不晓得
<MeaCulpa> ubuntu-hk speaks english? not Cantonese?
<iGnome> storage temparature work
<iGnome> operating temparature
<tusooa> use Temparature;
<tusooa> state $temparature;
<tusooa> ...
<metbsd> 我国内回来的
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 02:20:32)
<tusooa> no away in #ubuntu-cn please
<Matrix> 第一次进irc
<Matrix> 大家好
<jyfl987>  
<jyfl987> metbsd: 你上次不是说国外不好 说你从国外回来的
<Matrix> 请问 我怎么将这个频道加入收藏阿
<metbsd> 是啊，我英语退步了
<jyfl987> 你看 刚才你还说你不是
<metbsd> 是不是很重要吗
<tusooa> Matrix: 你跑啥
<Matrix> 我没有跑
<Matrix> 我第一次进来  不晓得怎么进来的
<cfy> Matrix: 好名字
<gjx> Matrix: welcome
<cfy> iGnome: 好英语。。。。。。。
<cfy> roylez: 主席。机械键盘不爽
<cfy> roylez: 输入法不爽
<XwinX> iGnome: 你还会阴语啊
<cfy> 我现在打不开网页了。。。。
<cfy> 谁有主意。。。。
<tusooa> Matrix: 那现在是第2次了
<tusooa> Dr Matrix?
<cfy> ping正常
<tusooa> hehe
<cfy> 但是貌似http不正常
<iceriver> 谁遇到过，更新时提示“下载软件仓库失败”
<cfy> 就ping正常。。。咋办？
<iceriver> 换了源还是不行
<cfy> 哦。。。打开不了端口么。。。
<cfy> roylez: 主席，我现在除了能ping和irc，其他都不能干了。。http超慢。。。
<Matrix> 现在是第二次进来了 :-) 还是很懵阿
<Matrix> 这个东西 好像不用注册阿
<CyrusYzGTt> 可以註冊固定一個 nick
<CyrusYzGTt> 不要問我，，，，我不會，，
<iGnome> XwinX cfy
<tusooa> Matrix: /msg NickServ help
<Lemontreee> 请问如何用ubuntu 11.04 访问xp的局域网共享文件夹啊？
<cfy> iGnome: .
<Matrix> 有个smbtree命令吧
<Lemontreee> 嗯？
<XwinX> iGnome:
<Lemontreee> 我装了samba
<CyrusYzGTt> XwinX§ gmlive的父神，，爲什麼你要將gmlive的監護權給了 lersoua 。。你們是不是有JQ
<Lemontreee> 看不见xp的共享
<tusooa> ls
<tusooa> 笨兔论坛，居然开始慢了
<CyrusYzGTt> 在linux貌似域=工作組的說，，然後輸入 \\計算機名\共享目錄名稱
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<Lemontreee> 先将工作组改为MSHOME? 然后用命令访问？
<iGnome> 支持 XwinX XX CyrusYzGTt
<Lemontreee> 原来可以在文件夹中点network打开的
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，，還要IP地址，
<Lemontreee> 哦，那到XP机器上输ipconfig看他的ip?
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 笨ee，不教我用動態DNS ddclient穿牆
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt: gmlive 项目一直就是 lersua 的, 我只是给他写了几行代码
<CyrusYzGTt> Lemontreee§ 嗯，一定要同一個網關
<Lemontreee> 我在同一个局域中，能上外网
<Lemontreee> 但是看不见他们的机器
<Lemontreee> 他们每天早晨来的时候，内网ip都会自动变，对吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> XwinX§ ,,那好，你跟她說，讓他將gmlive測試一下，，開發個使用GPU加速sp-sc-auth這個32bit的插件
<Lemontreee> 不可能每次都 去人家机器上看一下ip啊
<bluek> hi
<cfy> iGnome: ee
<bluek> 问一下
<CyrusYzGTt> Lemontreee§ 共享就是了，，同一個網關就是，，不要管IP
<cfy> iGnome: 我只能ping，不能其他了，咋办？
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt: 好
<cfy> iGnome: 重启肯定好了。。。。
<cfy> iGnome: 不过，我不像重启
<cfy> iGnome: 不过，我不想重启
<bluek> 有没有那种无线网络打印服务器？意思不要插网线的那种，还能带扫描功能的？
<tusooa> ?
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 那麼就用 updatedb 或者 sync
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ?
<CyrusYzGTt> XwinX§ 嗯，那好，，我等着
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 我只能ping和irc了。现在，只能重启么。。。
<tusooa> ^k^: 不说话就+q?
<^k^> 延时
<cfy> 延时。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 那麼就用 updatedb 或者 sync..我一般 這樣更新dhcp的，，或者其他數據的
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt: 我只负责传话, 不保证他一定肯啊
<tusooa> bot居然说人话了。。。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ?
<iGnome> cfy: 其他的，是啥
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 不是那个阿，和ip无关的
<iGnome> 开网页？
<cfy> iGnome: 其他的比如http和ssh都巨慢无比
<cfy> iGnome: 对
<iGnome> wget?
<cfy> iGnome: 一样，我用了curl
<CyrusYzGTt> XwinX§ 嗯，，隨便，，反正，，現在 gmlive貌似，，在隨着f15的升級，已經越來越多出錯了
<cfy> iGnome: dns获取正常
<iGnome> 监视下网络。 iptraf
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ updatedb也可以刷新DNS的
<cfy> iGnome: 监视网络？这个有啥效果的？那我过会重启以后装了试试
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 不是dns的问题。。。再说updatedb是。。。。。
<iGnome> 看你的带宽，是不是被偷了嘛
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: dns正常
<cfy> iGnome: 不会。我一重启马上好。。。
<cfy> iGnome: 经常这样。。。
<iGnome> 那就是被isp监视了。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 用NM就重新鏈接，就是，，
<iGnome> google几次，就被封了
<cfy> iGnome: 上solidot.org快，其他都慢。。
<cfy> iGnome: 重启电脑阿。。。路由器没有重启
<iGnome> isp的dns?
<cfy> iGnome: 8.8.4.4
<iGnome> 最近，不经常google，就被封一段时间嘛
<cfy> iGnome: 手机wifi正常
<cfy> iGnome: .
<iGnome> 我在家，就这样。
<iGnome> 百度正常。
<cfy> iGnome: 除了ping，其他都不行，你看我现在上着irc,我估计，断掉，就不能重连了。。
<cfy> iGnome: 我说全部的网页。除了solidot.org
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 估計跟我一樣是 MAC地址的監控了
<iGnome> 换dns得了
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: .
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 我在路由器里
<iGnome> solidot可能是在dns缓冲里面
<cfy> iGnome: 不是dns问题阿
<cfy> iGnome: 我有本地的dns缓存，
<cfy> iGnome: dns解析正常
<iGnome> nslookup确定使用的是8844?
<cfy> iGnome: 是127.0.0.1..
<iGnome> 你启动了本地dns?
<cfy> Server:         127.0.0.1
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 嗯，通常用別的DNS，，電信就經常 出那個 DNS劫持廣告的，，
<cfy> iGnome: 嗯pdns
<iGnome> 那禁止下，试试嘛
<cfy> iGnome: ip获取速度正常阿
<Matrix> 网通也一个熊样 没事儿解劫我
<cfy> iGnome: 关键我hosts里的，也不行
<iGnome> dns自己解析，谁知道会怎样。
<cfy> iGnome: http://184.82.41.44/h7
<iGnome> hosts里面一堆？
<cfy> iGnome: 你能打开么？
<iGnome> 可以
<cfy> iGnome: 我连这个都打不开http://184.82.41.44/
<^k^> ⇪ title: htc-desire-hd.org
<cfy> iGnome: 这个实在我host里的。
<iGnome> 你被isp顶上了
<cfy> iGnome: 应该这样说，我现在ip了。也打不开
<iGnome> isp搞的，或者路由发热，阻塞了
<cfy> iGnome: 同样连着路由的手机，一切正常
<iGnome> 破路由
<iGnome> 你的ip段的，阻塞了
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-8-generic #10-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 5 23:58:08 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<cfy> iGnome: 而且，我还能ping通路由器。。。。。
<cfy> iGnome: ping通184.82.41.44....
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 恭喜你，跟我遇到的情況一樣，，後來我用回 ISP的DNS就沒什麼事，，不過經常有 魔都電信研究所的IP在攻擊
<iGnome> 是啊。路由出去就不行了。
<iGnome> 内部正常ping
<cfy> iGnome: iGnome 出去也嗯ping...
<cfy> iGnome: 出去也能ping...
<iGnome> .
<cfy> iGnome: 就别的不行。。。
<cfy> iGnome: 你让我再ping一个
<iGnome> 单独重启路由呢？
<cfy> iGnome: 64 bytes from ir1.fp.vip.sk1.yahoo.com (72.30.2.43): icmp_req=1 ttl=52 time=195 ms
<iGnome> 或者看路由的log
<cfy> iGnome: 试过了不行
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 試試，將 /etc/nsswitch.conf 的 mup,, on
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 这啥？
<iGnome> 隐性的断线，导致阻塞。看下路由的log
<cfy> iGnome: 31	
<cfy>  8819:DHCPS: 1:0x64a769b0180b, 192.168.1.100, ACK in request.
<cfy> 30	
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 我說錯地方了。。等等，，再找找
<cfy>  7294:DHCPS: 1:0x0022faea9516, 192.168.1.101, ACK in request.
<cfy> iGnome: 看什么？
<iGnome> 不是这些吧。
<cfy> iGnome: 就一个系统日志
<iGnome> 有些错误的地方
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 試試，將 /etc/host.conf 的 multi on
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 你判断出我啥问题了？
<cfy> iGnome: 2	debian	00-22-FA-EA-95-16	192.168.1.101	01:10:56
<iGnome> cfy: 我回家，和你pk路由。
<cfy> iGnome: mac列表理由
<cfy> iGnome: 回家？那好吧。。。我等。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 試試，將 /etc/host.conf 的 multi on nospoof on <<這個很有用
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 这啥意思。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 試試，將 /etc/host.conf 的 multi on \n nospoof on <<這個很有用
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 在 host.conf 添加兩行 一行 multe off改成 multi on
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 不随便试。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 在 host.conf 添加兩行 二 行 改成 nospoof on
<cfy> .....
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 這是 debian的wiki上說的，，large hosts 就as it may cause a substantial performance loss at sites
<CyrusYzGTt> # with large hosts files
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ nospoof on 就是防止一般欺騙
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: large hosts?是说large hosts file?
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 欺骗？
<mayli> cfy: 遇到过类似故障
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 嗯。。
<cfy> mayli: 然后呢？除了重启？
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 我hosts file不大。。。就十几个ip写在里面的。。。
<mayli> cfy: 我是笔记本WIFI有类似情况
<cfy> mayli: +1
<cfy> mayli: 和我一样
<mayli> cfy: 然后手机WIFI正常的样子
<cfy> mayli: +65536
<cfy> mayli: 然后呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 你用用就大的。我搞了個 5.4MB的 hosts..還有2MB的DNS
<mayli> cfy: Intel Wifi5100?
<cfy> mayli: 没错！！！！！
<mayli> cfy: 这个真不好说
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 听 mayli说。。。我不懂你在说啥。。。
<cfy> mayli: 然后呢？
<cfy> mayli: 不要太监阿。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 好吧，，我圍觀
<cfy> mayli: 下面呢？
<mayli> cfy: 感觉不是网络软件层面东西，我用wireshark抓包，表示基本上属于信号发出后，收不到路由器回应的信号
<mayli> cfy: 然后这边就会降到1M，最后完全失去响应
<cfy> mayli: 是么，我看看信号
<cfy> mayli:  Quality=51/70  Signal level=-59 dBm
<kalibe> hi
<mayli> cfy: 由于出现过旧TCP连接通着，新的TCP连接/UDP无法建立的情形，所以同样怀疑是路由的问题。
<cfy> mayli: +1
<cfy> mayli: 很好，你继续
<^k^> kalibe, 好  ㍨ 
<mayli> cfy: 信号强度会比较好，你看一下Bit Rate=65 Mb/s
<cfy> mayli: 怎么看？
<mayli> cfy: iwconfig |grep Rate
<kalibe> who
<cfy> mayli: Bit Rate=48 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm
<mayli> cfy: 怀疑的问题 1，5100的网卡固件和驱动配合不当，在使用Aircrack时，仿佛就有个bug是这个脑瘫驱动引起的
<cfy> mayli: 很好，你总结得很好，我先烧饭去 :D
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • 很强大的建议。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341771 windows为什么能够占有90%以上的市场呢? 1，推出的时间极为重要。 2，软件多，易于安装，这是关键，人都有惰性，习惯了就不想改变了，对于安装linux的软件的确是个很头痛的事情。 现在我就来说说我的建议吧，大家都知道linux的软件有好几种格式的 ...
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁
<roylez> tenzu: 归位了？
 * mayli kk机器人还有转发回复的功能么？
<tenzu> roylez: 周末去买家具,工作日准备面试
<roylez> tenzu: 面试哪里？
<cfy> mayli: 我现在来试试，重新加载模块，这样应该有效果吧
 * mayli cfy 看看dmesg里有没有上次连接后报错的信息，我先参饭去
<mayli> cfy: 有人说这是BIOS+5100固件的问题，不确定：http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=62908#p364630
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian User Forums • View topic - Intel Wifi 5100 AGN does not work
<ilovezoe> 论坛查看图片的插件是什么？
<cfy> mayli: 哦。我直接死了。。。
<seven> ceshi
<cfy> mayli: 我倒没注意dmesg
<cfy> mayli: 算了，我有个usb wifi的。。。这下有理由用了。。。
<cfy> mayli: 那里是说固件有问题么？我没仔细看，貌似是一个用户没装firmware-iwlwifi的缘故吧
<cfy> mayli: 厄，人家貌似是bios升级解决的？
<cfy> mayli: 算了
<cfy> mayli: 5100就是个没有好支持的硬件
<roylez> cfy: 您还在啊
<cfy> roylez: .
<cfy> roylez: 主席。iwlagn驱动有问题。。。
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • scim智能拼音输入中文时候选单词列表总是出现在屏幕的左上角 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341778 已经删除~/.scim目录，重新设置，还是不行。看来是其他地方的设置导致了这个问题。 请问有人碰到类似问题吗？难不成我需要重装ubuntu？ 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 waterloo2005 — 2011-08-15 17:28
<cfy> 靠，我代码掉掉了。。。
<roylez> cfy: 你不是有ath9k_htc的卡吗，那iwlagn的就让它去死吧
<metbsd> i'm offwork
 * CyrusYzGTt 慶賀，，hosts文件達到 170.13MB 包括相同的規則
<ilovezoe> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么会这么大？
<CyrusYzGTt> ilovezoe§ 嗯，包括廣告過濾，成人網站過濾，etc
<ilovezoe> CyrusYzGTt: 在哪下载的。求链接。
<CyrusYzGTt> ilovezoe§ ..自己google的，，所以有40%的內容是重複的，，雖然過濾的規則不同，，127.0.0.1 127.0.0.3 或者 0.0.0.0的，，或者是給定IP過濾的
<ilovezoe> 汗。
<tusooa> CyrusYzGTt: 有过滤百毒的不
<ilovezoe> 重复，sort再 uniq一下/?
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ 有，網易的基本被過濾，，我在解除部分用到的
<tusooa> 209.190.24.11 tusooa.tk
<jyfl987> tusooa: 额 恭喜进名单了
<jyfl987> tusooa: 争取进牢房阿
<ilovezoe> :-D
<tusooa> ...
<tusooa> ...
<tusooa> jyfl987: ...
<tusooa> .
<tusooa> 74.125.71.147 nfdnserror8.wo.com.cn baidu.com
<tusooa> 都去google
<CyrusYzGTt> nnd，，我這裏連google都被封印，，
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 我这儿也是
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 我這裏是所有有關google的 0.0.0.0封印
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 我这里不知道是哪位道长贴了个符
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ ...
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 我這裏是所有有關google的 127.0.0.3封印 too
<namoamitabuddha> 南无阿弥陀佛!
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 不排除是高僧下的金刚咒
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 肯定跟 namoamitabuddha 有關，，
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 小生表示赞同
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ :)
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 我這裏是所有有關google的 127.0.0.1封印 too
<tusooa> namoamitabuddha: 改nick.
<tusooa> 31.5 兆字节 已下载，用时 2:22 秒。（226.30 千字节/秒）
<tusooa> :: 文件 emacs-23.3a-1-i686.pkg.tar.xz 已损坏。你想要删除它吗？ [Y/n]
<tusooa> nnd
<tusooa> nnnnnnnnnd
<tusooa> 正在降级软件包 emacs (23.3-1 => 23.3a-1)
<tusooa> (1/1) 正在更新 emacs
<tusooa> 不觉得很矛盾吗？
<snugglecat> tusooa, 你好
 * CyrusYzGTt 有沒有，在vi ，，符合某個條件的那行刪除 ，，例如帶有google.com 的 哪行刪除
 * snugglecat 死抱着 tusooa 加入我党
<cjxgm> CyrusYzGTt:   :%s/.*google\.com.*[\r\n]\+//g   大概这样
<CyrusYzGTt> cjxgm§ 真的，，那好，我看看 qq.com哪行有沒有被刪除
<mayli> casparant: 哦？
<elinge> 大家好，ubuntu有可以上QQ的软件吗？ pidgin试过了，不行。
<mengfei> webqq
<CyrusYzGTt> cjxgm§ ..貌似不行，，卡主了，，而且也沒有刪除 qq.com
<cjxgm> CyrusYzGTt: 可以啊，  :%s/.*qq\.com.*[\r\n]\+//g，对了，我是 vim……
<casparant> mayli, ?
<CyrusYzGTt> cjxgm§ 不是，我說的是卡，，可能有100MB以上，，可以用，，謝謝
<elinge> webqq是能上去，一个页面在那，看着不爽。
<elinge>  百度上也找不到可行的方法
<cjxgm> elinge: 官方有 qq 的 linux 客户端的，只是有点鸡肋
<gjx> elinge: pidgin可以啊
<gjx> elinge: libqq
<elinge> pidgin我试了好久，登不上去啊？
<elinge> 你怎么设置的，给我讲下啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> cjxgm§ 感謝，，工作量減低了，，
<mayli> elinge: 修改过pidgin的qq版本号么？
<tusooa> emacs-color-theme 6.6.0-5会挂
<mayli> casparant: 过去在这个频道木有见过你，今日看起来休息了？
<casparant> mayli, 没有，还在公司。邮件我已经回复给你了，刚才太忙没来得及回复。
 * CyrusYzGTt 慶賀，，hosts文件達到修改後 110.13MB 包括相同的規則
<mayli> casparant: 大牛努力debug吧，我去看书了，这个频道还是杂谈比较多…
<cjxgm> CyrusYzGTt: 不是吧……我才1490行，包括空行和注释。这么大放了什么啊
<jyfl987> 1490好数字
<jyfl987> +=2 就好了
<CyrusYzGTt> cjxgm§  嗯，包括廣告過濾，成人網站過濾，127.0.0.1 ,127.0.0.3 0.0.0.0 Ip的過濾規則etc
<luoshu> 这个,youku广告怎么去掉阿,现在有时15秒.有时甚至有30秒亚.
<caleb-> 油猴可能可以
<tusooa> 74.125.71.147 nfdnserror8.wo.com.cn baidu.com #把联通的广告和百毒都重定向到google
<tusooa> luoshu: 还好不怎么看youku的视频
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 有没有什么软件，像7-zip,winrar一样，让nautilus中右键直接打一个zip包啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341790 如题。。。。。。。。。。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 redhatlinux10 — 2011-08-15 18:57
<moriramar> luoshu: 這個沒辦法。
<caleb-> 油猴有去 youtube 广告的
<luoshu> 每次看完一个视频,就开始放广告.声音还关不掉.
<cjxgm> luoshu: 我每次都用 chrome 自带的任务管理器关掉 flash
<moriramar> cjxgm: AdBlock 表示這辦法弱爆了。
<CyrusYzGTt> luoshu§ 建議啓用 noscript+adb plus
<luoshu> 恩,firefox木有广告了,chromium依旧.
<caleb-> luoshu: chrome 也支持一些油猴脚本的
<caleb-> chrome 的 adblock 不知能挡影片广告不
<luoshu> 好像不行/
<hata> 从来都看广告
<hata> 算是支持下
<caleb-> 看广告毫无支持作用啊
<hata> 有的
<luoshu> 看广告,没啥,不过15秒有点太长了
<CyrusYzGTt> 有些 30秒，，很可惡的
<cjxgm> 要是知道 youku 广告的地址就好了
<luoshu> 还有就是,在视频开始前,放广告最邪恶了.
<hata> 怎会不知道
<gjx> 【Linux 20周年开发者庆典活动 】时间：8月28日 13:00—17:00  地点：江苏省苏州市工业园区林泉街399号东南大学研究院南工院三楼307
<CyrusYzGTt> youku很聰明，知道有過濾廣告，把 廣告也放在 gtimg.com/.com.cn/.cn
<CyrusYzGTt> ..說錯了，，那是 QQ的。。
<metbsd> 糯鸡鸭完蛋了
<MaskRay> cfy: encfs ?
<elinge> 可以用pidgin上QQ了，谢谢gjx
<cfy> MaskRay: 什么阿。。突然冒出一句。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 加密一个分区，这个比较好？
<metbsd> http://tech.qq.com/a/20110815/000101_1.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: 诺基亚中国市场渠道崩盘：大批代理商拒绝进货_科技_腾讯网
<cfy> Kandu: http://www.newsmth.net/bbstcon.php?board=Programming&gid=153206
<cfy> Kandu: 有没有用PASCAL写的内核？
<cfy> MaskRay: 临时加密的话，不用上alias的话，这个比较方便
<cfy> MaskRay: 一个命令就挂载上了，而且是user-space的。除了你，没人能访问
<cfy> MaskRay: 还能够反向的。比如，把没有加密的目录，弄成加密的内容，拷贝到 vps上
<MaskRay> cfy: gpg --encrypt 看上去也不错
<cfy> MaskRay: 只能单文件吧，那你要通用的话，7z也不错
<CyrusYzGTt> 不是 xz/麼
<CyrusYzGTt> lzma
<cfy> lzma是算法吧
<cfy> xz是压缩软件。不过不带加密功能
<CyrusYzGTt>  -j, --bzip2                通过 bzip2 过滤归档
<CyrusYzGTt>   -J, --xz                   通过 xz 过滤归档
<CyrusYzGTt>       --lzip                 通过 lzip 过滤归档
<CyrusYzGTt>       --lzma                 通过 lzma 过滤归档
<Kandu> cfy: 这种傻问题，理它作甚
<cfy> Kandu: 呵呵
<cfy> Kandu: 随便看到的。。。。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 人家在说加密，你说压缩。。
<Evanescence> 有人玩zsh吗？zshrc里下一行的符号是什么？ bash里是\n
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 嗯，，貌似編譯內核有這些選擇
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: o
<Kandu> MaskRay: bash 4.1 的 $"\t" 会输出『\t』，须换成 $'\t' 才能正常输出，标准又改了麼？
<Kandu> cfy: 感觉 newsmth 有点杂乱
<cfy> Kandu: 我一半就看funcprogram
<cfy> Kandu: 我一般就看funcprogram
<cfy> Kandu: 毕竟是中国几个有水平的地方之一，我指func
<MaskRay> Kandu: 不知道，但是 $"" 在 zsh 里似乎没有特殊含义（当作 $ 和后面串的连接）
<cfy> ....
<cfy> MaskRay: zsh好复杂。。。还好我抄了你的...
<Kandu> cfy: 唔，意识到以前不是这个。以前都用 smth.edu.cn 这个的
<Kandu> cfy: newsmth 和 smth 什么关系？
<cfy> Kandu: newsmth多了new..就是new...
<cfy> Kandu: 没啥特别的关系吧
<cfy> Kandu: smth还在？
<cfy> Kandu: 等 MaskRay去了。打听下 :D
<Kandu> cfy: 不知道，很多年没上了
<caleb-> smth 还在吧
<Kandu> cfy: 以前还是 telnet 的，后来发现有网页真方便
<caleb-> 哦, 也许是 newsmth
<caleb-> 各有各的好处
<caleb-> telnet 缺点是不安全
<cfy> Kandu: caleb-: 貌似支持ssh,但是缺点是，我还得去‘学习’下杂用。。。。。
<Kandu> caleb-: 输入法的话，你推荐哪个呢？
<Kandu> caleb-: 仓颉，五笔等
<caleb-> Kandu: 每个人喜欢的不同吧
<caleb-> Kandu: 因材施教
<caleb-> 主流还是拼音吧
<Kandu> caleb-: 对拼音输入法很失望，我要学形码的
<Kandu> caleb-: 不过没接触过形码，一头雾水的
<caleb-> Kandu: 主流形码都看看，挑个喜欢的
<caleb-> Kandu: 一般常见的试试就行
<Kandu> caleb-: 哦
 * caleb- 觉得太少人用的形码不靠谱
<MaskRay> telnet 怎么不安全？网页的也是 http
<caleb-> Kandu: 有些人喜欢鼓捣自己的形码，不过用的人极少
<caleb-> MaskRay: guest 有限，一般都要输入帐号密码，明文传输
<caleb-> http 不用帐号密码啊
<MaskRay> caleb-: 网页也是 http……
<MaskRay> 实在不行代理上好了
<caleb-> MaskRay: 网络论坛一般密码都有 salt + 加密
<cfy> MaskRay: vpn到newsmth的服务器，哈哈
<caleb-> MaskRay: 不像 telnet 一点防护都没
<MaskRay> gpg passphrase 又忘了……
<caleb-> telnet <- 完全是裸奔啊
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯，你打听下 smth还存在不？貌似不存在了
<CyrusYzGTt> telnet 試試在 vpn上用，，
<MaskRay> caleb-: http，登录时密码也是明码吧
<cfy> MaskRay: 也可以直接在js上算好，然后传过去吧
<roylez_> cfy: google买了motorola，真是神来之笔阿
<cfy> roylez_: 怎么说？
<caleb-> MaskRay: http 一般可以不登入就看的吧
<roylez_> cfy: moto股价暴涨60%
<cfy> roylez_: .
<wzssyqa> roylez_: 从谁手里买？
<wzssyqa> 不可能是公开市场操作吧？
<moriramar> roylez_: 哦，這真是神來之筆，什麼都解決了。
<wzssyqa> roylez_: 米国没有涨停？
<caleb-> moto 前两天还说要告其它 android 厂商呢
<roylez_> wzssyqa: 从赔了本的股东手上买
<caleb-> 这下就被买了
<roylez_> wzssyqa: 米国还没开盘，应该是欧洲的
<wzssyqa> roylez_: 就是找几个大股东？挨个谈？
<roylez_> wzssyqa: 总共也不会有几个大股东的，有人愿意加价接手，肯定有人愿意卖
<yangtse> mplayer视频输出用什么vo ?
<yangtse> 求助
<wzssyqa> roylez_: 那为什么要用那么长时间？
<caleb-> yangtse: 每个人不一样
<yangtse> xv ?
<wzssyqa> yangtse: 看你机器的情况了
<caleb-> yangtse: mplayer -vo help
<MaskRay> cfy: 我还是没法回复……
<yangtse> gl2?
<yangtse> 我intel显卡
<roylez_> wzssyqa: 什么时间？
<caleb-> yangtse: 有几十种，自己慢慢试
<wzssyqa> roylez_: 说要到年底或者明年初，才能完事啊
<yangtse> caleb-, ...
<roylez_> caleb-: 可怜的nokia，早不去抱android，现在跟微软绑一块了
<caleb-> yangtse: 实话实说
<yangtse> xv x11 gl gl2其中的一个
<CyrusYzGTt> vo = xv
<roylez_> wzssyqa: 这个应该是说的交接吧
<yangtse> 我04年的时候一直用xv的
<CyrusYzGTt> 然後默認轉換爲 YV12
<cfy> MaskRay: 没法回复。。。。
<MaskRay> webcam 的，有啥轻量级的软件
<yangtse> 不知道现有有好的没了
 * caleb- 前阵子都用 gl2
<wzssyqa> roylez_: 就是谈好了，能买到需要的股份了才宣布的？
<roylez_> wzssyqa: 恩
<haosdent> 谷歌收购Moto了啊！
<CyrusYzGTt> ..剛纔有人說過了，，，
<chgtg> shorewall怎么样？有用过的吗？
<caleb-> ubuntu 好像默认使用？
<soiamso> chgtg: 你觉得跟 iptable 有区别？
<mayli> cfy: smth.org 社区？
<cfy> mayli: 嗯
<chgtg> soiamso: 需要它的web界面。你用过？
<soiamso> chgtg: iptable 也有web界面吧， phpadmin
<^k^> 新 华东校区 • 江西师范大学软件学院的顶起！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341806 QQ：834114785 邮箱：jiepingyun@gmail.com 统计信息: 发表于 由 jiepingyun — 2011-08-15 21:09
<snugglecat> 我想改一下bluefish。
<snugglecat> 它缩进只能是 tab ， 太讨厌了
<MaskRay> mplayer 如何打印所有可用驱动
<snugglecat> 谁懂 gtk 的， 改一下 bluefish 的一个编辑功能， 补充可以缩进以空格代替tab符
<soiamso> snugglecat: 你用sed 修改一下？
<snugglecat> soiamso, .... 那更讨厌
<soiamso> snugglecat: bluefish 写程序？
<snugglecat> soiamso, 对不起， 终于找到了 。 他有这个功能， 但奇怪的是他不在 edit 选项中设置
<snugglecat> soiamso, 编php啊。
<soiamso> snugglecat: 基础设置？
<soiamso> snugglecat: vi
<MaskRay> man 1 expand/unexpand，空格<->tab
<soiamso> snugglecat: gedit
<snugglecat> soiamso, bluefish 编 php 很好了。
<soiamso> MaskRay: 有经验阿
<iGoogle> 曾经做过鸡头稳定、家用高速摄影等等的这位技术宅Destin同学又出手了，这次他的实验内容是：水下手枪。
<roylez_> iGoogle: ...
<roylez_> Destine: 出来踢神
<alpha080> Niublity
<soiamso> iGoogle: 射不出
<Destine> roylez, ?
<roylez_> Destine: 21:35 <        iGoogle > 曾经做过鸡头稳定、家用高速摄影等等的这位技术宅Destin同学又出手了，这次他的实验内容是：水下手枪
<alpha080> I don't think she understand what does the gun mean.
<tusooa> ls
<iGoogle> roylez: 想死啊
<iGoogle> 瞎绞合
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> iGoogle: ?
<happyaron> roylez_: 拜见面主席
<happyaron> roylez_: 谢面主席
<happyaron> 不对，这个是面主席下划线
<roylez_> Destine: 威武
<happyaron> Destine: ^
<snugglecat> bluefish 不能保存设置啊
<happyaron> ssngiraffe: 主页君，你也在啊。
<iGoogle> 谁啊。
<iGoogle> Destine: 你和那名字有关？
<zkwlx> 围观...
<wzwwzw0001> 各位老大好呀！头一次用这种东东，感觉很别扭！
<caleb-> 记得米军已经有配发浸水还能击发的枪了
<happyaron> cfy: 截图截图
<alpha080> If I tell you who kick you, then you give me fifty cents?
<caleb-> 可以带枪潜游，上岸立刻发起攻击
<caleb-> 不用等枪干
<Destine> iGoogle, happy让kick的。
<happyaron> iGoogle: 遵从了面主席下划线的建议
<iGoogle> 才不会。哈皮最老实了的。
<tusooa> .
<tusooa> 233
<Oicebot> 234
<tusooa> ...
<tusooa> Oicebot: 让人把你kick了
<happyaron> !4w
<iGoogle> 烂boc.cn，只能差当月的。
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"happyaron发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<tusooa> ^      ^    这是3x的bot啊
<tusooa> ...
<alpha080> ! 4w
<happyaron> 话说咋木有人理我呢。。。
<Destine> ！4w
<tusooa> !4w
<Oicebot> Destine 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<Oicebot> tusooa 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<zkwlx> !4w
<alpha080> !4w
<Oicebot> zkwlx 加入了游戏。目前玩家为happyaron,Destine,tusooa,zkwlx。满4个人啦！我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“时间 地点 人物 事件”4个元素的其中之一。
<Oicebot> tusooa已经输入完毕。( 1 / 4 )
<Oicebot> Destine已经输入完毕。( 2 / 4 )
<iGoogle> 这蛋疼的
 * Oicebot 舔了舔iGoogle。
<Oicebot> happyaron已经输入完毕。( 3 / 4 )
<moriramar> 我暈，玩這個了？帶我一個。
<Oicebot> zkwlx已经输入完毕。( 4 / 4 )
<iGoogle> nnnd 踢了bot
<Oicebot> 结果：“ 2012，<happyaron>在枕头套里骑上了光轮2000。”[ID 1380 ]
<Oicebot> happyaron,Destine,tusooa,zkwlx 的游戏结束了。
<tusooa> ..
<moriramar> !4w
<tusooa> ...
<Destine> ！4w
<moriramar> ……
<happyaron> oicebot被禁言了。。。
<moriramar> 被禁言了……
<iGoogle> @@会变神经的呢。
<tusooa> 记得以前说过一句话叫啥来着？
<tusooa> bot test->#tusooa
<tusooa> .
<zkwlx> 。。。whats this??
<moriramar> tusooa: 其實還有個地方叫 -ot
<tusooa> *** ^k^ (~ub]@unaffiliated/kves) has changed mode for #ubuntu-cn to +q Oicebot!*@*
<happyaron> !4w
<Oicebot> happyaron 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<alpha080> !4w
<Oicebot> alpha080 加入了游戏。目前玩家为moriramar,Destine,happyaron,alpha080。满4个人啦！我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“时间 地点 人物 事件”4个元素的其中之一。
<zkwlx> 不知道谁又要倒霉了
<Oicebot> Destine已经输入完毕。( 1 / 4 )
<Oicebot> happyaron已经输入完毕。( 2 / 4 )
<Oicebot> alpha080已经输入完毕。( 3 / 4 )
<Oicebot> moriramar已经输入完毕。( 4 / 4 )
<Oicebot> 结果：“ 宇宙大爆炸的能量將 iGoogle 的床吹翻的前一刻，Happyron在魁地奇赛场看新版还珠格格。”[ID 1381 ]
<Oicebot> moriramar,Destine,happyaron,alpha080 的游戏结束了。
<gjx> \ O O /
<gjx> 你们在玩什么？
<happyaron> ......
<zkwlx> 哈哈
<gjx> 我也要玩
<Destine> ！4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"Destine发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<gjx> !4w
<moriramar> happyaron: 你好蛋腚……
<zkwlx> 怎么每次都有happyaron
<alpha080> !4w
<moriramar> !4w
<Oicebot> gjx 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<happyaron> !4w
<zkwlx> !4w\
<Oicebot> alpha080 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<Oicebot> moriramar 加入了游戏。目前玩家为Destine,gjx,alpha080,moriramar。满4个人啦！我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“时间 地点 人物 事件”4个元素的其中之一。
<zkwlx> !4w
<happyaron> ...
<iGoogle> 笑死
<alpha080> Destine
<tusooa> ..
<iGoogle> 谁的bot
<iGoogle> 我要把我的开来。专门踢bot
<happyaron> OT_iux: ?
<happyaron> OT_iux: 在不？
<iGoogle> 那bash的，没恢复功能
<tusooa> OT_iux:
<tusooa> *** ^k^ (~ub]@unaffiliated/kves) has changed mode for #ubuntu-cn to +q Oicebot!*@*
<tusooa> *** ^k^ (~ub]@unaffiliated/kves) has kicked Oicebot off channel #ubuntu-cn: 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至
<moriramar> happyaron: 你邀請一下就是了。
<tusooa> ^k^: 贴至哪里？
<^k^> tusooa, 为什么不羊收缩下雨的时候呢？  ㍮ 
<zkwlx> ！4w
<tusooa> Oicebot: 瞧，你又来了。。。
<zkwlx> 哈哈
<Destine> ！4w
<^k^> Destine: .. ..
<zkwlx> !4w
<tusooa> .oicebot off
<moriramar> .oicebot on
<OT_iux> ··
<moriramar> !4w
<OT_iux> happyaron: ?
<zkwlx> .oicebot restart
<Destine> ！4W
<tusooa> ...
<happyaron> OT_iux: 要不开到#ubuntu-cn-ot吧。。。
<OT_iux> happyaron: 诶？
<moriramar> 好的。
<tusooa> 还没说话啊
<moriramar> 到 -ot 來玩吧。
<OT_iux> happyaron: 刚才ob没有发言，怎么被踢？
<OT_iux> a16g,aaronyy,AleiPhoenix,alpha080,ArneGoetje,bazhang,bluecrysmile,caleb-,casparant,Cassy_,cfy,ChanServ,chenshaoju,cmwpc,copyleft,CyrusYzGTt,Destine,dingyichen,dql,drhodes,emacsyin,eth2net,Evanescence,fivesheep,FrankLv,freeflying,fzfh,genieliu,gfrog,gjx,GNUpuma,gplfeng,happyaron,hata,hers,huntxu,ianp,i
<OT_iux> 玩的人去 #Oicebot
<happyaron> OT_iux: 你来之前大家玩4w来着
<OT_iux> happyaron: 喔··
<OT_iux> happyaron: 可怜的机器人
<bluecrysmile> 嘿嘿
<OT_iux> happyaron: 算了，我淡定了，反正机器人被踢着踢着估计也习惯了
<OT_iux> happyaron: ubuntu-cn-ot 这个频道基本没有人
<OT_iux> happyaron: 玩的人去 #Oicebot
<happyaron> en
<phoenixlzx> http://groups.google.com/group/gfw-blog/browse_thread/thread/0de6ab7b3b4076c7/317694c2a382a6de?show_docid=317694c2a382a6de&pli=1&fwc=1
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu下翻墙教程第二季――IPV6 - GFW Blog | Google Groups
<zkwlx> 刚刚： 1998年，芙蓉姐姐和happyaron在。。。美国吧被菊花残了
<douglas> 芙蓉姐姐？
<cfy> happyaron: ?
<cfy> OT_iux: 干嘛？
<OT_iux> cfy: 阿？
<cfy> OT_iux: .
<OT_iux> cfy: 喔，人都跑到 #Oicebot 玩弄机器人了
<zkwlx> 都在#Oicebot打架呢
<tusooa> ls
<tusooa> cfy: /join #oicebot
<tusooa> ls
 * savr sneaks into foxconn and installs ubuntu onto a newly produced iPhone 5
<moriramar> savr: What? Install Ubuntu on iPhone 5?
<cfy> 崩溃
<cfy> tusooa: 在忙
<tusooa> ls
<tusooa> cfy:
<tusooa> 你那网站啥时候搞好
<cfy> tusooa-: 正在搞,nnnnnnnd,我回到前汇编时代了
<caleb-> cfy: 机器码？
<tusooa> ls
<metbsd> 甚么网站啊
<moriramar> cfy: 你還搞起匯編了？那玩意又不是Lisp……
<cfy> caleb-: moriramar: 就是没开error的错误知识，有错误的时候，知识报错。。。不指明为止。。。你们说这是不是回到前汇编时代了？
<moriramar> cfy: ……
<cfy> caleb-: moriramar: 就是没开error的错误指示，有错误的时候，只是报错。。。不指明位置
<cfy> 然后调试死我了。。。。。
<cfy> metbsd: 小blog.
<metbsd> ？
<gjfg> 如何在自己的电脑上架设一个ssh代理服务器?
<cfy> gjfg: 转发端口即可吧
<cfy> gjfg: 看下-L参数
<cfy> metbsd: 我在用lisp写blog站点。。。。
<gjfg> ssh -L 么？
<cfy> gjfg: -L xxx:xxxx:xxxx嘛
<cfy> gjfg: 看man!
<gjfg> 其实我想吧自己的电脑做成ssh服务器，然后别的电脑把我的电脑当成代理上网。
<zer4tul> gjfg: 开sshd就可以了
<zer4tul> gjfg: 设置在客户端进行
<gjfg> 就这样？
<zer4tul> gjfg: 未能
<zer4tul> gjfg: 嗯
<zer4tul> gjfg: windows用MyTunnel，*nix就RTFM
<gjfg> 这样可以动我的系统么？比如复制之类的操作？
<namoamitabuddha> *nix就用ssh吧
<gjfg> 这样别人可以动我的系统么？比如复制之类的操作？
<zer4tul> gjfg: 你不给他${HOME}不就行了？
<ilovezoe> gjfg: 看你设定的帐号的权限
<zer4tul> gjfg: 或者chroot
<zer4tul> gjfg: 方法很多
<bluecrysmile> 那个  哪位大哥 能说说  啥是“安静模式”啊
<zer4tul> bluecrysmile: 给个上下文好不？
<tusooa> ls
<ilovezoe> :-D 哈哈。就是不开铃声
<zer4tul> ilovezoe: 不开铃声，不开震动
<tusooa> cfy: 你。。。用lisp写blog...空间支持不
<tusooa> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?p=2446240#p2446240
<tusooa>  :em06
<^k^> ⇪ title: 水区水贴?
<zer4tul> tusooa: 猜测是vps
<bluecrysmile> 晕   就是比如sed的 -n  参数的那个样子
<bluecrysmile> -n, --quiet, --silent
<bluecrysmile>               suppress automatic printing of pattern space
<tusooa> ^k^: 真聪明
<happyaron> zer4tul: chroot。。。实现不好等于给人家root了
<zer4tul> bluecrysmile: 你试试不就知道了？
<zer4tul> happyaron: ……这是什么逻辑？
<^k^> tusooa, 是的，我一个superintelligent Pandorabot。  ㍯ 
<happyaron> zer4tul: chroot要root权限，而且可以从chroot里再chroot出去。
<zer4tul> happyaron: 还是那句话，RTFM
<zer4tul> happyaron: 怎么chroot出去？
 * ilovezoe 别个aron是高手。
<happyaron> zer4tul: chroot即可
<zer4tul> ilovezoe: 重庆人？四川人？
<bluecrysmile> 试过sed  '1,3p'和sed  -n '1,3p'   区别就是前面那个会重复输出1-3行！这感觉跟quiet搭不上边啊
<zer4tul> happyaron: 没听说过
<ilovezoe> gjfg: 建议你看下del的blog.
<bluecrysmile> 还有很多文件，比如开机设定的文件里都有quiet的设定
<zer4tul> happyaron: 如果chroot /jail，怎么chroot到/？
<bluecrysmile> linux中这个quiet到底是指的啥啊
<happyaron> zer4tul: linux的chroot不是bsd jail
<zer4tul> happyaron: 知道，但是我不知道怎么在chroot之后指定原来的/
<bluecrysmile> help
<zer4tul> bluecrysmile: 不重复输出不就是quiet了？
<tusooa> chroot ../ #?
<zer4tul> tusooa: ../不就是/么？
<zer4tul> tusooa: 这样出不去的，我之前试过
<ilovezoe> bluecrysmile: 你可以试试 s
<zer4tul> happyaron: 求解释
<evilive> 请问，在launchpad签署Code of Conduct的时候提示了这个错误：(7, 8, u'Bad signature') 是怎么一回事？
<happyaron> zer4tul: 需要操作file descripter
<zer4tul> happyaron: 呃……你太狠了
<bluecrysmile> 额  可能吧
<zer4tul> happyaron: 详细点？
<zer4tul> happyaron: 我好奇
<bluecrysmile> 我擦     ubuntu
<bluecrysmile> 我擦   桌面又卡住了
<happyaron> zer4tul: 新建一个目录，chroot进去，然后移动那个目录的位置多次，直到出去。
<caleb-> happyaron: 那是有洞才能那样吧
<happyaron> caleb-: 不需要
<happyaron> caleb-: 假定在chroot里已经有root
<happyaron> 没root就是另一回事了。。。
<caleb-> happyaron: 只在 chroot 内部就能做到？
<caleb-> happyaron: 不需要 host 端配合？
<happyaron> caleb-: 不需要
<happyaron> caleb-: linux chroot 不是 jail
<caleb-> 这么神奇？
<happyaron> caleb-: 恩
<happyaron> caleb-: 实现那种理想的jail，得用bsd
<caleb-> happyaron: 那 lxc 有风险不？
<zer4tul> happyaron: 呃……我说的是sshd设置ChrootDirectory
<happyaron> caleb-: linux我听说可以用chroot + context switch
<zer4tul> happyaron: 不是说登录之后chroot
<happyaron> zer4tul: 登录之后早就给你drop privilege了
<happyaron> caleb-: 可能lxc就是chroot + context switch，我没仔细看过
<soiamso> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/151726.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: [快讯]谷歌宣布125亿美元收购摩托罗拉移动_Google 谷歌_cnBeta.COM
<zer4tul> caleb-: 关于happyaron说的，确实是有可能，具体可以参考http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/developers-handbook/secure-chroot.html
<soiamso> 为什么不是诺基亚，为什么微软收购 moto
<Cherrot> 哭……XBMC里的中文视频插件一个都不能用啊有木有
<zer4tul> happyaron: 如果是让人家root登录，然后chroot，那完全就是自己找死
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-8-generic #10-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 5 23:58:08 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<caleb-> soiamso: nokia 现在和 m$ 穿同一条裤子
<Cherrot> zer4tul: 交叉编译的时候是不是都是chroot?
<caleb-> 可以用 fakechroot
<zer4tul> Cherrot: 通常是，也有不chroot的，
<caleb-> fakeroot + chroot
<happyaron> caleb-: pbuilder-uml 似乎就是这个，但是太复杂了。。。
<zer4tul> Cherrot: chroot只是为了简单
<soiamso> caleb-: 看来是 m$ 不想花钱，找了Nokia这个不知道有被收购可能的笨蛋，而且这个笨蛋上当了。
<Cherrot> 我想问的是 我同学用Qt编译MeeGo下的程序 其中用到了一个第三方类库，可是交叉编译时却找不到文件
<Cherrot> 本地编译是没有问题的  是不是和chroot有关啊？
<caleb-> uml 不好使
<soiamso> Cherrot: 应该是吧。
<happyaron> caleb-: 哦？
<happyaron> 我没用过uml
<zer4tul> Cherrot: 可能
<caleb-> uml 内核要打补丁的
<soiamso> caleb-: m$ 收购 nokia 股份了？
<happyaron> caleb-: 哦。
<caleb-> soiamso: nokia 新 ceo 是 m$ 的人
<Cherrot> soiamso, zer4tul: 看来我猜的没错，那交叉编译时应该怎么设置类库路径呀？
<soiamso> Cherrot: 你吧库复制到里面？
<caleb-> happyaron: uml 是古老又少人用的方案，被 vm / chroot 取代了
<Cherrot> soiamso: 嗯，我试一下， 对chroot还不太了解 谢谢啦！
<soiamso> nokia 的股东们现在才开始后悔了。
<zer4tul> Cherrot: chroot之后编译
<Cherrot> zer4tul: 嗯，我明天试一下，现在的机器没环境
<tusooa> ls
<zer4tul> ls
<zer4tul> 这是啥？
<tusooa> ls
<tusooa> ls
<tusooa> ls
<happyaron> zer4tul: 话说，我刚刚成功break了一次。
<happyaron> :)
<^k^> tusooa: .. ..
<tusooa> cfy:
<cfy> tusooa: fuck..
<cfy> tusooa: 我选错模块了。。。
<tusooa> cfy: 为啥
<tusooa> cfy: 啥模块
<cfy> tusooa: 选了一个模块。。。我要重写数据库相关的部分了。。。
<cfy> tusooa: 睡了。。
<tusooa> 还有db的？
<cfy> tusooa: 什么叫空间？
<tusooa> .
<tusooa> er
<zer4tul> happyaron: 怎么brake的？
<tusooa> ^
<cfy> tusooa: 第二天了。。。
<tusooa> | 这是bot自动回复？
<happyaron> zer4tul: 用程序啊。
<zer4tul> -_- 没有chdir()
<happyaron> zer4tul: 很方便的，只要在chroot里有root就行了。
<zer4tul> happyaron: 是用的那个方式么
<Dancecode> 刚刚进irc，老外可真热情，。。。
<happyaron> zer4tul: en
<Dancecode> 接着告诉我/join #ubuntu-cn这个命令
<zer4tul> happyaron: 呃……了解了
<Dancecode> 于是我到这来了。。。
<Cherrot> Dancecode: 呀 老外知道咱的IRC啊
<zer4tul> Dancecode: 你不是在#ubuntu说了中文吧？
<Dancecode> 嗯。。。
<Dancecode> 是啊
<zer4tul> Dancecode: 那就对了
<Cherrot> Dancecode: 哈哈……
<Dancecode> 为啥你的条是黄的啊？
<zer4tul> Dancecode: FloodBot好像是有这条记录的
<Dancecode> 明白了
<Cherrot> Dancecode: 主题设置的
<happyaron> !cn
<lubotu2> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Dancecode> 我觉得是你对我说话所以有特殊颜色
<happyaron> Dancecode: 是这个？
<Dancecode> 额，就是这个‘
<Cherrot> :)
<zer4tul> Dancecode: 那是bot
<Dancecode> 还有
<Cherrot> zer4tul: 原来是bot......
<Dancecode> <theadmin> !zh | Dancecode
<Dancecode> <szal> !cn | Dancecode
<happyaron> !cn | Dancecode
<lubotu2> Dancecode: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<zer4tul> !zh | Dancecode
<Dancecode> 别告诉我都是bot？
<zer4tul> 是的
<happyaron> Dancecode: lubotu2 是bot
<happyaron> Dancecode: theadmin和szal不是bot
<Dancecode> 哦，那就对了
<Dancecode> 不过老外那边的人真多啊
<Dancecode> 比咱这多多了
<savr> !hk
<lubotu2> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<savr> !
<Dancecode> ！
<savr> !us
<savr> !en
<lubotu2> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Dancecode> 。。。
<Dancecode> 哈，终于明白了论坛那句话：不会用qq也不能不会用IRC 了
<zer4tul> :-)
<Dancecode> 这里是个好地方
<Cherrot> Dancecode: Nice place, reaaaaaaaly
<Dancecode> Cherrot:en!
<yuwei> gg
<ilovezoe> 怎么跑了。
<gebjgd> 福建厦门从8月15日起投放储备猪肉，厦门商务局称市民最高可购5公斤，超过2公斤需携带身份证。目前厦门的市级储备肉规模约在1750吨，预计储备肉每日销量四五吨，而每天厦门的猪肉销量达200吨。发改委官员曾称不能抛售储备肉来打压价格，因要维护农民的生产积极性。
<gebjgd> google买下了moto了
<gebjgd> 考
<tfdetang> 为什么考阿
<tfdetang> 我很好奇htc什么反应
<gebjgd> tfdetang, 能有什么反应
<gebjgd> tfdetang, google moto联手够强大了
<gplfeng> hi
<dunelj_> homo
<larry> good morning
#ubuntu-cn 2011-08-16
<cfy> iGnome: 笔记本电脑的
<cfy> iGnome: 驱动
<roylez> iGnome: 神早
<roylez> cfy: 宅早
<cfy> roylez: 主席早
<roylez> cfy: 你晚上睡几个小时啊？
<zcl> 各位大神早
<liyafei> 请问校园网怎么样做到一号多用的？
<luoshu> 什么校园网亚?
<liemehoc> 论坛发贴超过长度是不是就要人工审核
<liyafei> 不就是一个大的局域网嘛
<liyafei> 有什么区别吗？
<luoshu> 我说的是校园网 用的 是什么.城市热点?
<liyafei> 这个我就不太清楚了，我查一下。这个很重要吗？
<liemehoc> 论坛发贴超过长度是不是就要人工审核
<luoshu> 有限制的.
<liemehoc> luoshu: 好的
<roylez> liemehoc: 不清楚。不过帖子很长有时候确实比较可疑。你可以把链接发给我
<liemehoc> roylez: 怎么查看待审核的帖子……
<henrychu> 我以前在学校时用校园网，都是靠猜别人密码的，因为账号都是学好，有规律可循，密码你可以挨个尝试123456，几分钟就能搞到账号...
<liemehoc> roylez: 找不到了……
<roylez> liemehoc: 控制面板里面找找看？
<roylez> liemehoc: 目前没有等待批准发布的帖子
<liemehoc> roylez: 通过了……
<roylez> liemehoc: .
<liemehoc> roylez: 汗，都没找到……
<iGnome> cfy: 哦。还这名字的驱动。
<iGnome> roylez: 小乖乖，昨天害人就跑了。
<roylez> iGnome: ...
<roylez> iGnome: 没跑啊，11点以后我才睡
<iGnome> 那你不出来了。
<roylez> iGnome: .
<iGnome> 在厕所偷着乐？
<roylez> iGnome: 米国股市开市了，总得瞄两眼吧
<roylez> iGnome: 现在是入米股的好时候
<iGnome> 米国，，算了吧。现在去，一样会死的
<roylez> iGnome: 1年以内都不会有这样的时候
<cfy> iGnome: 5100agn
<iGnome> 说不定突然狂泻
<cfy> roylez: 睡6个小时吧
<liyafei> 需要用到锐捷客户端
<iGnome> cfy: @ 啥本本
<iGnome> 泡茶
<calebot> 炒股才需要看吧
<cfy> iGnome: thinkpad x200
<calebot> 不炒不用看
<roylez> iGnome: 美联储都已经清仓送钱了...
<cfy> henrychu: 然后，大家都改密码。。。买个不就好了。。。。那么那个
<cfy> henrychu: 你的性质比较恶劣阿，你上了，别人上啥？
<henrychu> 很多人有账号，但不是一直都使用的。你完全可以在别人不用的时候使用啊，绝对不能修改别人的密码，如果你修改了人家的密码，人家就会去修改密码了。
<henrychu> 你如果找5个使用123456作为密码的账号，基本上你偶尔上网就没什么问题了，因为他们不可能同时都上网的...
<roylez> cfy: 你也用 stinkpad 啊
<iGnome> roylez: 那我支持中国抛售到黑市。
<iGnome> cfy: 不如买asus的。兼容多好
<roylez> iGnome: 2.1万亿呢，哪个黑是接得下来啊...
<iGnome> 买那竹子面板的
<roylez> ....
<roylez> 你就喜欢木纹的
<iGnome> 。恐慌知道不。雪崩效果
<roylez> 神唯恐天下不乱
<cfy> roylez: 嗯，是阿
<iGnome> 嗯。我就想让搞金融骗钱的，都倒闭。
<cfy> iGnome: 这个么，以前不知道。。。
<iGnome> 没创造价值，就可以挣钱的。都是反人类的。
<iGnome> 要倒闭。倒闭
<roylez> 错。用智慧为市场提供流通性，也是劳动。小商贩都该倒闭？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/B9uUl.jpg
<MeaCulpa> Google 买了moto的移动
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 很猛的三围啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 早上提神...黄妞这样的很少，动刀都不愿意
<dunelj_> Apple Buy Nokia then all over.
<MeaCulpa> dunelj_: M$ will buy nokia
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/H4lcN.jpg
<MeaCulpa> Android手机现在付的专利费太多了...
<MeaCulpa> M$收Android专利钱都稳赚
<MeaCulpa> ... 除了firefox和opera,还有啥...
<dunelj_> MeaCulpa: Apple will, Nokia just sued Apple and get billions of $ from it.
<MeaCulpa> o, chromium
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 第二个是金属铬，狮子是lion
<dunelj_> MeaCulpa: Midori
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 铬怎么说？
<dunelj_> Chromium
<MeaCulpa> 狮子...
<MeaCulpa> 我想问的是狮子是啥意思...
<dunelj_> MeaCulpa:  Fennec is cute.
 * MeaCulpa 纯铬是这颜色么...铬是黑色金属啊...
 * leyle yd的一天开始了
<MeaCulpa> 通常都是拿合金用的
<MeaCulpa> 哦，记错了，镉才是黑色金属
<roylez> MeaCulpa: safari
<roylez> 有道词典: n. 旅行；狩猎远征；旅行队
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 最传神的还是最后一张
<roylez> iGnome: http://i.imgur.com/GnaBL.jpg
<MeaCulpa> ... 我只知道旅行...
<MeaCulpa> 最后一张...排除法
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 茅厕一样的浏览器...
<DaBao> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=126&t=341833
<DaBao> 咦，今天^k^呢？
<DaBao> 算了，沒有^k^，帖子標題自己放了：↑［Android資源］不炫有罪，讓你的手機在鎖屏的瞬間也酷起來：ScreenOffandLock_V1.9.9
<dunelj_> N9 自定义屏幕边缘也出现了，等N9降价到$300以下就入手。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: :O
<dunelj_> Evanescence: http://talk.maemo.org/showthread.php?t=73315  我的手机在静止情况下CPU使用率下降了差不多50%
<finalpatch> 你是说它原本在静止情况下也用到50%以上的CPU么？
<calebot> finalpatch++
<dunelj_> finalpatch: 10%~16% > 5%+
<XwinX> sdf
<dunelj_> finalpatch: http://i.imgur.com/PMLiN.png
<MeaCulpa> roylez: git 不能push进本地目录，怎么做？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 怎么会不能？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 报什么错？
<sikao_lfs> pocoyo的离开留言真坑人。我开始完全理解错误。。。。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: not a git repository
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我要在server端干点啥？
<Evanescence> dunelj_: what ? 什么静止情况？
<atcho> MeaCulpa: :)
<roylez> MeaCulpa: git init --bare
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我的工作repo在foo目录， 要push进bar目录，那我要在bar目录跑一步git init --bare?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 对
<dunelj_> Evanescence:  stand-by.
<dunelj_> Evanescence:  how those people got 49hours standby and still have 39% remaining...
<Evanescence> dunelj_: cpu使用下降不是挺好的么？还是我理解错了？
<roylez> dunelj_: they use nokia
<Evanescence> dunelj_: switch to DSM mode, and patch with a kernel patch. and ....
<if_else> 各位兄台，Host me HostName 124.160.57.67 User king IdentityFile ~/.ssh/me/id_dsa_10.11.1
<dunelj_> roylez: Im using same Nokia...
<roylez> dunelj_: ... poor guy
<MeaCulpa> roylez: D:\tmp\ggit>git push master D:\repo
<MeaCulpa> fatal: remote part of refspec is not a valid name in D:\repo
<dunelj_> Evanescence:  ... I used to have 4% battery usage over  8hours. just like them. now I got 20% over 8 hours...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我要Git Push进我的dropbox...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你先加remote不行吗？
<if_else> 各位兄台，http://fanqiang.chinaunix.net/mirror/www.netadmin.com.cn/experience/20041214/20040922092839.jpg
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...咋加...
<if_else> 这个查看网络带宽的工具是什么？谢谢
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我已经被bzr 愚化了...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: git remote add ...
<Evanescence> dunelj_: well, there is a patch can change kernel mode of manage process, and save power,  beside, GSM mode can save power, and do not detect wireless, connect manually.
<calebot> bzr--
<Evanescence> that's all
<calebot> git++
<Pwnna> lulz
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 明白了
<dunelj_> Evanescence:  I have them
<leyle> 有无什么锁定键盘的软件？
<leyle> 笔记本的
<leyle> 锁定键盘很需要阿
<dunelj_> Evanescence: you going to try http://pyweek.org/?
 * leyle guess the browser ,http://i.imgur.com/H4lcN.jpg
 * adam8157 再次闪亮亮的出现
<moriramar> leyle: 啊？那你設定密碼，這時候鍵盤也鎖上了怎麼辦？
<leyle> mo
<leyle> moriramar: 我是在键盘上放东西，比如书，本子什么的，也许可以通过fn+某个键来开启关闭锁定键盘
<metbsd> 有人用谷歌浏览器吗
<moriramar> ……
<moriramar> leyle: 還是不要這樣做比較好……
<metbsd> 帮我看看我的网站能看到广告123吗
<metbsd> www.stscard.com
<alpha080> No, I use links
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 比如GSA这样我只有ftp access而没有shell access, git remote 可以胜任远端init ??
<moriramar> metbsd: 不能。
<metbsd> 奇怪，IE, OPERA可以的
<moriramar> metbsd:  可以看到三個數字，但廣告圖片看不了。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你先init一个再ftp上传上去不行吗
<leyle> moriramar: 我觉得我很有这个需求
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 而且ftp没办法的吧
<metbsd> 好的，谢谢，morira
<moriramar> leyle: 我在 Portage 中沒看到像的。
<moriramar> leyle: 你問問其它人吧。
<alpha080> Adblock?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哦，对呀，我先init, 再上传，再clone
<metbsd> 哦。。。 对啊。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: git可以走ftp吗？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我怀疑...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ftp负责存储，传输，和验证，当然可以
<leyle> moriramar: 恩，
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 能直接push到ftp？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 可以，看文档可以
<MeaCulpa> dvcs又不管传输
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...告诉我哪个文档
<MeaCulpa> git --help push
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Git natively supports ssh, git, http, https, ftp, ftps, and rsync protocols. The following syntaxes may be used with them:
<roylez> MeaCulpa:  Git natively supports ssh, git, http, https, ftp, ftps, and rsync protocols
<MeaCulpa> yeah
<metbsd> alpha080, 油啊斯玛特
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 居然支持rsync
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 虽然不如bzr傻瓜，但还是doable
<MeaCulpa> rsync很有用
<MeaCulpa> 不过有点多余，压缩后rsync协议没啥用了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: gsa那头应该没有rsync
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 土了巴基的ftp即可
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 挫人，你90天得改一次ftp密码
<alpha080> 三克丝。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 90天一次，你要改 .git/config ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我丫push进一个cisco路由器...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ....
<MeaCulpa> 永不改密码
<MeaCulpa> flash
<MeaCulpa> 掉电即无的危险
<MeaCulpa> roylez: gsa太挫了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: HP公司每个员工都有cloud backup storage
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 尚且不如switch...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 恩switch存储稍大
<MeaCulpa> san switch 抓一次全的maint info 就30+ M 了
<wxg4net> 请问如何方便查看局域网计算机的屏幕桌面(全是linux系统) 类似teamview的功能 省的跑过去去看界面了
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: http://www.stscard.com/ 哪里是广告
<metbsd> 就是1，2，3
<calebot> wxg4net: 叫对方截个图就好了吧
<calebot> wxg4net: 如果只是要看界面
<wxg4net> calebot，如果是界面操作呢
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 看到了，效果不错，你做的？
<calebot> wxg4net: rdp / X forward / vnc 啥的
<MeaCulpa> ssh过去，抓图，再传回来, 不知道能不能直接scrot抓当前可用的XServer的图
<wxg4net> calebot:, rdp/X forward / vnc 无法查看某用户的界面，只是实现远程登录桌面吧
<metbsd> MeaCulpa, 别人
<wxg4net> MeaCulpa: 可以的吧 我试试
<calebot> 没办法抓别人的 X 吧？
<MeaCulpa> ... 如果用screen起startx, 不知道我远端拿到那个screen里的那个起startx的session, XServer会不会给我权限
<MeaCulpa> calebot: screen呢？
<MeaCulpa> screen以后起startx, XServer会不会认同一样的auth
<MeaCulpa> 哦，貌似没用，起startx的session阻塞在哪里了，没法获取输入了
<kikupotter> cfy, ubuntu现在用了三点多的内核，跟以前的二点多的内核有什么不一样的地方吗，求解释
<calebot> kikupotter: 3.0 == 2.6.40, 3.0.1 == 2.6.40.1
<wxg4net> 有没有桌面广播之类的软件
<kikupotter> calebot,  什么意思？
<kikupotter> calebot, 是一样吗
<calebot> kikupotter: 就是改名而已，Linus 不喜欢 40 这数字
<calebot> kikupotter: fedora 15 为了兼容性，直接把 3.0 改回 2.6.40 了
<leyle> 有无啥子方法可以锁定键盘的，别问我为啥要这么做，
<cfy> kikupotter: 不清楚，我是debian testing
<cfy> kikupotter: 内核越新，那些驱动应该越好一点
<ilovezoe> 买把锁。:-(
<kikupotter> calebot, 这样啊，理解了。
<MeaCulpa> kikupotter: 放心吧，我kernel config 2年没变了，2.6->3
<calebot> kikupotter: 下一版就是 3.1 了
<kikupotter> 内核可手动编译吗
<calebot> 3.1 == 2.6.41, 3.1.1 == 2.6.41.1
<moriramar> 內核大小 4296K 應該算理想了吧？
<snoop_fy> leyle: 拔键盘线算不?
<snoop_fy> leyle: 手动的
<iGnome> 蛮多人迷信版本升级，功能会突变的。
 * calebot 的肥大内核 2.5M
<XwinX> wxg4net: ssh  wxg4net@192.168.0.2  "export DISPLAY=:0.0; import -window root a.png" ; scp wxg4net@192.168.0.2:a.png . ; eog a.png
<kikupotter> MeaCulpa, 内核手动编译，有什么作用啊？
<XwinX> iGnome: 我天天更新
<calebot> 4.2M 会不会太可怕…
<moriramar> calebot: ……神呀，你精簡成什麼樣了？
<iGnome> XwinX: 蛋疼的
<wxg4net> XwinX: 这是截图的吧
<calebot> moriramar: 就普通的 config 啊
<XwinX> wxg4net: 是
<moriramar> calebot: 我這應該沒什麼能去掉的了……
<MeaCulpa> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 7717133 Jul 22 18:35 initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.39-gentoo-r3
<kikupotter> calebot, 那还是外国人说的算咯
<MeaCulpa> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4643056 Jul 22 17:49 kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.39-gentoo-r3
<calebot> moriramar: 肯定能
 * MeaCulpa 内核如其人
<calebot> kikupotter: 啥说的算？
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 别乱拉
<moriramar> calebot: 我再找找。我能放模組的都放了，用不上的全去掉了。
<MeaCulpa> kikupotter: 改改配置而已
<XwinX> iGnome: 我喜欢, 比如我昨天就用到 friefox 6.0
<kikupotter> calebot, 内核啊。。
<calebot> kikupotter: 就 Linus 讨厌 40, 所以把 2.6.40 改名为 3.0
<leyle> snoop_fy: 笔记本
<iGnome> XwinX: 最近的，记得啥都没改。对于用户。是不。
<kikupotter> calebot, 这样啊。
<leyle> 笔记本如何锁定物理键盘，linux
<calebot> kikupotter: 内核 master branch 是 Linus 最终决定没错
<XwinX> iGnome: 什么啥都没改?
<yudun1989> 问一下大家的ubuntu有米有在终端闪屏幕的情况。如何解决
<iGnome> 功能上啊。fx
<calebot> kikupotter: 除了 master 还有其它(半)官方 branch 啊
<MaskRay> 2.3M 了
<calebot> moriramar: 人家 MaskRay 才 2.3M
<wxg4net> XwinX, 看来是用截图吧
 * calebot 看着 2.5M 的肥内核叹气
<kikupotter> calebot,内核在什么情况下要手动编译，一般需要编译吗，编译是不是就是该一改配置就好了？还是说要搞一大段的代码
<leyle> http://i.imgur.com/NnBLs.png
<alpha080> My kernel is 4.3M
<calebot> kikupotter: 初学者先学编译一般软件吧
<calebot> kikupotter: 等熟练了再玩编译内核，挺好玩的
<XwinX> wxg4net: 如果你用 skype 的话, 可以看到对方的桌面动态
<XwinX> wxg4net: 当然要对方开着 skype
<calebot> kikupotter: 改改配置就行，但编出来的不保证能用
<moriramar> calebot: 我暈，我配了配置的都和人家通用的大小差不多了……
<iGnome> 蛮多人迷信编译软件，功能会突变的。
<kikupotter> calebot, 我只是单纯的想知道一下实情，不然每次说编译我都怕怕的
<adam8157> XwinX: 房子租好没? 微菜现在住哪的啊?
<calebot> kikupotter: 很多人遇到 kernel panic 的 <- 简单说就是没法开机
<moriramar> iGnome: 我表示我是為了看字幕。
<XwinX> iGnome: 我就经常编译
<wxg4net> XwinX, 那样似乎麻烦了点
<moriramar> iGnome: 看字幕那種感覺，啊～
<iGnome> 。。
<XwinX> adam8157: 租好了, 微菜现在在宾馆
<iGnome> 字幕，，，那么小的功能。
<XwinX> adam8157: 要不, 你和他联系?
<moriramar> calebot: 這玩意和 amd64 有關係嗎？
<calebot> kikupotter: 说难不难，说易不易，等熟练一般软件再试吧
<moriramar> iGnome: 看着爽。
<calebot> moriramar: 关系不大
<iGnome> 之前为啥不能看
<XwinX> wxg4net: 嗯, 所以如果只是看偶尔看一下, 就截图吧
<adam8157> XwinX: 今天早上还给我说在等HR. 他的也给租好了么?
<XwinX> adam8157: 他的没有, 他要求有点高, 我找不到
<iGnome> XwinX: 我们来视频下。我截你图
<kikupotter> calebot, 那一般软件的编译是怎么回事，软件不是做 好的吗。。。
<adam8157> XwinX: 嗯嗯...真得挺高...你现在租的什么情况啊?
<XwinX> adam8157: jyf 说你和他已经联系了, 所以我后来就没管了, 结果他昨天说没有
<XwinX> adam8157: 我现在在霍营, 一室一厅的
<calebot> kikupotter: 聽過 ./configure ; make ; make install 沒？
<adam8157> XwinX: 他让我去联系一个房东, 结果那个房东没看上我们...
<iGnome> XwinX: 还带了lp住。是不。
<XwinX> adam8157: 他认为太远, 我就自己租了
<adam8157> XwinX: 多少钱啊?
<XwinX> iGnome: 是
<kikupotter> calebot, 经常要用这几个命令
<XwinX> adam8157: 2K多点
<iGnome> 那地方还便宜嘛
<XwinX> adam8157: 远啊, 我上班要1个半小时
<adam8157> XwinX: 我可以和他合租, 但是没看好
<XwinX> iGnome: 我又不像你, 有车
<adam8157> XwinX: ...太远了吧
<iGnome> 我家一个只有厅的，还租了1600
<XwinX> adam8157: 是啊, 我主要是老婆在, 所以没办法
<iGnome> XwinX: 有地铁。要车干嘛
<XwinX> iGnome: 我去地铁站要走半个小时啊
<iGnome> 。不是吧
<XwinX> adam8157: 我老婆喜欢那里
<calebot> kikupotter: 那你可以开始玩编译内核了
<XwinX> iGnome: 你有钱人不知道穷人的苦啊
<adam8157> .
<iGnome> 斗篷那翻山越岭的照片。
<XwinX> iGnome: 嗯
<roylez> MeaCulpa: gsa的key好使了...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 真的？
<XwinX> iGnome: 我没skype了, 自从tom黑了我40块钱, 我就不玩了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 问题是gsa有时候sftp都不好使...
<MaskRay> gsa 是什么？
<kikupotter> calebot, 谢谢。
<XwinX> iGnome: 你还有房子出租, 真是地主
<iGnome> XwinX: Segway 思维车
<XwinX> iGnome: 打到土豪劣绅
<iGnome> XwinX: 那是lp瞎搞，乱买的房子。nnnnd
<XwinX> iGnome: 也买不起
<iGnome> XwinX: linphone-2
<XwinX> iGnome: 你看, 房子都可以乱买了, 我早上买个烧饼都要考虑半天
<adam8157> .
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你玩GSA应该直接NFS
<XwinX> adam8157: 你们打算在哪租啊?
<iGnome> 5万5千左右。 你可以买一个segway。 XwinX
<adam8157> XwinX: 不知道, 我完全没谱中
<alpha080> 唉，现在首付都要40万。。
<iGnome> 买个烧饼
<XwinX> adam8157: 昨天 microcai 说, 现在看到了现状, 远一点也没关系了
<adam8157> XwinX: 他一直想象得太好
<alpha080> 还差30万。。。
<XwinX> iGnome: 我现在只有500
<XwinX> iGnome: 你借我钱
<XwinX> adam8157: 嗯
<iGnome> XwinX: 好吧。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我都忘了怎么copy key了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 再去看看
<alpha080> 你们一人借我5000就够了。。。
<iGnome> 我买一个，玩一个月，再借你。 XwinX
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 幻觉...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 还是不行的
<XwinX> iGnome: 好啊, 以后我就跟你混了
<iGnome> 等我骑车去北京
<iGnome> 洋气一把
<XwinX> adam8157: 上地那边我我看好几套, 稍微好一点的二居,大概要3700左右
<iGnome> 难怪北京骗子公司多，要不怎么活哦。
<XwinX> iGnome: 土财主
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<adam8157> XwinX: 那可以的其实, 微菜出的起...但是, 我现在不喜欢上地了...
<XwinX> adam8157: 你打算在哪里?
<iGnome> http://shop33446196.taobao.com/
<alpha080> 河北移动欢迎您
<mikeandmore> alpha080: 你到河北省去了？
<adam8157> XwinX: 10号线沿线...
<XwinX> adam8157: 那更贵啊
<XwinX> dd
<XwinX> adam8157_: 怎么掉线了?
<adam8157_> XwinX: 啊? 据说公司的网络这几天不稳...
<XwinX> adam8157_: 北新科技园那里房子还可以, 年底开能八号线
<alpha080> 没有。。。
<alpha080> 我在福建
<XwinX> adam8157_: 我去看了一个一居的, 很好. 2300, 只是我老婆不肯
<adam8157_> XwinX: 2000以上的我不考虑....
<alpha080> 想在闽都买房子。。。太贵买不起
<XwinX> adam8157_: 你可以合租啊, 二居的和一居的价钱差不了多少
<iGnome> 找有中文配音的smurfs
<iGnome> XwinX: 看msg
<XwinX> 一两百块的
<adam8157_> XwinX: 是在想和微菜合租
<iGnome> adam8157_: 。。
<adam8157_> iGnome: 怎么了?
<tusooa> ls
<alpha080> 你老婆太奢侈了，省钱才是硬道理。
<XwinX> adam8157_: 我是说我看了一个一居的, 那里的房子很不错, 你去可以找二居的
<XwinX> adam8157_: 价钱差不了多少
<iGnome> 别人带lp。你偷听？ adam8157_
<adam8157_> XwinX: o
<jyfl987> XwinX: 房子可搞定了？
<adam8157_> iGnome: ...神, 你又刺激我
<XwinX> jyfl987: 我的搞定了
<jyfl987> adam8157_: 昨天干嘛去了？
<jyfl987> XwinX: 在哪里？
<XwinX> jyfl987: microcai 没有
<tusooa> 'log
<XwinX> jyfl987: 差不多同一个地方
<jyfl987> 研究员Dave  Kennedy和Rob Simon  展示了他们如何利用公共电源线破坏并暗中监视一个住宅或办公室的自动化网络。他们研发了一种叫做X10的黑色外设，一旦其接入目标建筑附近的电源，就能通 过编程来堵塞信号，控制门与灯的开关、使安全系统失效、改变室内气候控制系统，并干扰家庭自动化网络中的其他功能。他们还展示了X10嗅探器设备，这个è®
<jyfl987> XwinX: 额 还指望你搬到南边呢
<jyfl987> x10 呵呵
<tusooa> \350\256 ???
<adam8157_> jyfl987: 这几天生病啊, 都好几天没上班了
<jyfl987> adam8157_: 不是吧 周末还看到你上来了 你生啥病？
<tusooa> OiceBot_: 你怎么又出现了
<alpha080> 今年房租涨得太厉害了。。
<adam8157_> jyfl987: 发烧, 我那是强打起精神上线...
<XwinX> jyfl987: 我到南边做啥
<adam8157_> jyfl987: 昨天又反复了
<jyfl987> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/151784.htm
<jyfl987> XwinX: 这样咱们可以住的近点么 你还在霍营找的？
<XwinX> jyfl987: 是啊, 我老婆要在那里啊
<jyfl987> adam8157_: 那你干嘛不去医院 额 发烧么 吊针好了
<jyfl987> XwinX: 好吧
<adam8157_> jyfl987: 昨天没撑住, 去输液了...
<iGnome> 发烧就吊针，最傻了。
<iGnome> 不要身体了。
<jyfl987> adam8157_: 你那是病毒性的还是别的？
<adam8157_> jyfl987: 发炎
<adam8157_> iGnome: 我撑了3天, 没撑住...
<jyfl987> 很奇怪的
<iGnome> 手足口病吧
<jyfl987> 直接说 人口蹄疫不就行了
<adam8157_> iGnome: ...那是小孩儿得的吧
<alpha080> 可怜的it民工。。。
<jyfl987> adam8157_: 变种的么
<iGnome> 大人也可以。年轻的容易得
<alpha080> 出水痘？
<adam8157_> 今天再去输液好了...
<alpha080> 炭疽？
<gjp> cfy: 我记得你的系统是gentoo吧？
<adam8157_> 有可能是那天去游泳, 完了冲凉水搞得...
<iGnome> 这天气，难道还泡温泉
<alpha080> 额，这体质。。。
<gjp> 谁是gentoo用户？
<metbsd> 今天有些地方40多度啊
<jyfl987> adam8157_: 额 可能是在游泳馆里被人传染了 公共游泳馆脏得很
<alpha080> 我算半个。。
<metbsd> 应该去江里游
<iGnome> 传染。。梅毒
<adam8157_> alpha080: 我冲过很多回, 那天以外...
<adam8157_> 意外
<adam8157_> iGnome: ...
<XwinX> adam8157_: jyfl987 人太多, 哪是游泳, 简直是下饺子
<adam8157_> XwinX: 还好, 我是工作时间去的, 那时候人不多
<jyfl987> 梅毒 额
<jyfl987> XwinX: 下饺子不错
<jyfl987> adam8157_: 呵呵 人不多的时候 换水间隔更少 那等于是下完饺子的汤水
<adam8157_> jyfl987: ...
<iGnome> XwinX: 游泳别去滑滑梯就好。
<jyfl987> adam8157_: 游泳馆多少钱一次？
<XwinX> adam8157_: jyfl987 我来北京后, 就不游泳了
<adam8157_> jyfl987: 30次360
<jyfl987> 不如自己在家挖个坑
<adam8157_> jyfl987: 单次20
<jyfl987> 放自来水 一顿也没几块钱
<XwinX> 只在老家, 我家边上有个大湖,水很好
<jyfl987> 20快钱够放一个人的水了
<alpha080> 为什么不要去滑滑梯？
<jyfl987> XwinX: 我不会游泳 额
<XwinX> 不怕淹死, 就可以去
<adam8157_> jyfl987: 公司出钱
<hata> hi all
<iGnome> alpha080: 滑出你的2片屁屁。
<jyfl987> adam8157_:  额 小便宜 公司给你出命不？ 万一感染艾滋怎么办
<alpha080> 20块钱多少吨水啊。。。在自己家里玩好了。
<gjp> 谁用gentoo？
<adam8157_> jyfl987: ...自己在家有那些空间给你游不?
<XwinX> alpha080: 买个充气的小泳池
<adam8157_> jyfl987: 我还是比较喜欢游泳
<jyfl987> adam8157_: 我家反正有菜地 自己挖个大坑就是了
<hata> http://www.pui.ch/phred/archives/2005/04/tags-database-schemas.html 为什么“Toxi” 比“Scuttle”的查询效率要高?
<adam8157_> ...
<jyfl987> 或者去 Kandu 那 有千岛湖
<XwinX> jyfl987: 不会游泳就学啊, 这是基本生存技能啊
<jyfl987> XwinX: 可是我这么大了 怎么学？
<XwinX> jyfl987: 一脚踢下去, 喝几口水就会了
<alpha080> Agree
<jyfl987> XwinX: 操 当年我老爸就是这样教我的 搞得我很长时间都有心理阴影 就没学成了
<iGnome> jyfl987: 屁股上安装一个螺旋桨就是。
<dunelj_> adam8157_: 去海里啊。不会被鲨鱼咬死
<jyfl987> iGnome: 给你小孩也安一个
<XwinX> jyfl987: 实际上只要注意呼吸就可以了, 只要肺里有空气, 人就不会沉下去的
<iGnome> 只给不会游泳的安
<dunelj_> jyfl987:  同悲哀。
<adam8157_> dunelj_: 我家就在海边, 很少去游
<jyfl987> XwinX: 你说得那么容易 做原子弹也是 只要注意纯度提高上去就行了
<oneju> jyfl987: 能使自己不下沉就会游了
<dunelj_> jyfl987: 我都游泳不到30米，海里不过20米。
<jyfl987> XwinX: 我不会游的人 下水了 哪里有呼吸平静的时候 都恐慌得很呢
<iGnome> dunelj_: 反了吧
<ilovezoe> 海里
<Kandu> cfy: 剛試了試 linux 的 chroot 果然不安全
<XwinX> dunelj_: 海里有浪, 游着太累了
<jyfl987> dunelj_: 你至少还会游么 真的生死存亡的时候 还可以逃命 我就基本挂了
<adam8157_> Kandu: 不安全? 怎么说?
<dunelj_> oneju: 关键是，我体内充满气体，也照样沉底
<XwinX> dunelj_: 你是石头做的?
<jyfl987> oneju: 呵呵 你这个方法好 就跟学飞一样 只要不碰着地面就行了
<ilovezoe> 石头也有轻的
<cfy> Kandu: 怎么不安全了？
<jyfl987> XwinX: 密度问题阿
 * dunelj_ 以前我在游泳池测试，深呼吸，憋气，放平身子——开始下沉，1分钟后到达池底。
<cfy> gjp: 换成debian了
<jyfl987> dunelj_: 怒赞实践派 你是哪里的？
<XwinX> ...
<Kandu> adam8157_, cfy: http://www.bpfh.net/simes/computing/chroot-break.html
<iGnome> dunelj_: ... 秤坨。
<Kandu> adam8157_, cfy: 昨天 happyaron 說起這個
<finalpatch> dunelj_: 是硅基生物么？比重这么大
<ilovezoe> tusooa.tk 得到官方认证，恭喜
<adam8157_> dunelj_: 我只有吐出气才能下沉...
<tusooa> ilovezoe: 啥官方认证
<ilovezoe> tusooa: 上不了。
<tusooa> ilovezoe: 改hosts
<adam8157_> Kandu: 我看看, 最近在看另外一种jail...
<ilovezoe> :-D
<XwinX> adam8157_: 就是嘛, 真下潜的深点, 快点的时候,还要抱块石头呢
<dunelj_> jyfl987:
<dunelj_> 生死存亡时就不怕了没学游泳时我曾在冬天被人推下水，一个翻滚就上去摸着岸了
<adam8157_> XwinX: 我都是气吐出来, 然后斜向上蹬池壁, 潜到朋友身下, 浮上来把他顶翻....
<DaBao> 潜的深了耳朵受不了，不知是哪不对
<adam8157_> DaBao: 水压, 都会的
<XwinX> adam8157_: 哈哈
<cfy> Kandu: 哦， 过会看看
<dunelj_> 我肺活量很小。
<XwinX> DaBao: 都是这样的, 只要深潜, 耳朵都会有压力的
<DaBao> 就感觉隔膜快压破了似的
<gjp> gentoo livedvd还需要手动下载stage3和portage吗？
<DaBao> 生疼
<ilovezoe> 水里上睁开眼睛，受不了。
 * adam8157_ 怎么跑歪到游泳了...
<DaBao> ilovezoe:  潜水镜
<Kandu> cfy: 剛寫了個，在 chroot 環境下可跳出的。shell('ls') 列出我 debain 跟目錄了 http://machinelife.org/osc/BreakOutChroot.pas
<jyfl987> XwinX: 那一般人耳朵不疼 的潜水距离是多少？ 还有水下你睁眼睛么
<MaskRay> pivot_tree 呢
<adam8157_> jyfl987: 我睁的, 气吐出来, 耳朵不会怎么疼的, 疼是因为口腔和肺的气压还在
<DaBao> 我是到海南进带着气瓶下到约10米深，耳朵实在是受不了了
<MaskRay> 是 switch_root
<jyfl987> adam8157_: 不会吧 气吐出来 照理你体内气压就低了 水压就会把你往里压阿
<cfy> Kandu: for c0:= 1 to 1024 do
<jyfl987> 不过我是油耳朵 貌似能抵抗压强
<cfy> Kandu: 干嘛要这样？
<XwinX> jyfl987: 睁眼睛, 大概2米以下吧, 我记不清了, 2年多没下水了
<Kandu> cfy: 儘量 cd ..
<jyfl987> XwinX: 才2米阿 额 那2米以下都要带护目镜了？
<Kandu> cfy: 因爲不知道你的 chroot 環境究竟離 host 的 / 有多深
<jyfl987> 我至今在水里挣不开眼 洗澡都是闭眼的
<moriramar> jyfl987: 同
<jyfl987> Kandu: ldd也危险 lol
<cfy> Kandu: 我不是很明白，是因为之前 fchdir(fd)的关系么？
<cfy> Kandu: 是因为之前有打开./的关系么？
<XwinX> jyfl987: 护目镜最好一直带, 否则在水下看不清
<tusooa> ...
<DaBao> 清洁的淡水里可以有用带，但眼睛始终不舒服
<cfy> Kandu: 如果没有fd,你如何break?
<jyfl987> XwinX: 那传统的那些人为何不用带也能看呢
<Kandu> cfy: 沒法
<DaBao> 所以还是带上好
<XwinX> jyfl987: 洗澡我也是啊
<pityonline> 该吃饭了
<XwinX> jyfl987: 洗澡是因为水是一滴滴的
<cfy> Kandu: 那我不提供给你这个,不就安全了？
<iGnome>  洗澡也带护目镜？
<alpha080> 近视表示很困惑。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 仍然不安全
<Kandu> cfy: 因爲有二次 chroot
<DaBao> 有带度数的潜水镜的
<cfy> Kandu: 哦，过会我看看去
<XwinX> iGnome: 洗澡闭眼睛啊, 大哥
<Kandu> cfy: 之後就對那個上次的root 不做特殊處理
<alpha080> 高度近视。。。
<iGnome> lol
<jyfl987> XwinX: 额 我还以为你们洗澡可以睁眼的
<Kandu> cfy: / 的 .. 是要特殊處理的，要把它指向 .
<DaBao> alpha080:  那就得专门配了
<jyfl987> 我也近视 额
<alpha080> 有千度的么？
<cfy> Kandu: 第二次chroot之后，再用这个方法就可以出来了是吧
<XwinX> alpha080: 在正常眼睛就变成老花了吧
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。
<iGnome> 有小孩子用的头罩。 XwinX
<cfy> Kandu: chroot要root,我不给你不就完了？
<XwinX> 近视的好像刚好可以平均
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，你看建了一個 tempdir 然後再 chroot 進裏面
<Kandu> cfy: 那就不行了
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯。
<DaBao> 千度，半盲了。。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 所以有提權的漏洞，才危險
<jyfl987> Kandu: chroot以后 会采用新目录下的 /etc/shadow来验证么？
<alpha080> 没关系。。。可以听音识人。。。
<Kandu> jyfl987: 不知 chroot 的命令如何。只是 chroot 調用的話，不會
<DaBao> 蝙蝠侠
<MaskRay> Kandu: 怎么测试
<jyfl987> Kandu: 我就说chroot命令
<Kandu> jyfl987: 不知的
<XwinX> alpha080: 你以为你潜水艇, 还搞个声纳
<DaBao> alpha080:  多登登山吧，远眺一下，对视力大有好处的
<Kandu> MaskRay: chroot ML/opc/prison
<Kandu> MaskRay: 裏面 fpc BreakOutChroot.pas 然後執行下試試
<MaskRay> % sudo chroot chroot /break
<MaskRay> chroot: failed to run command `/break': No such file or directory
<jyfl987> 现在还有人用qnx不
<MaskRay> % ls chroot
<MaskRay> bin/  break*  lib/
<jyfl987> win8出来了
<jyfl987> 还带个 arm 支持
<alpha080> 无视。。。
<XwinX> 不要
<jyfl987> 先看看再说么
<moriramar> cairo-dock真是太強了……
<alpha080> 现在不习惯用windows了。。。
<moriramar> 果斷把Gnome-panel費掉
<jyfl987> 我是希望他赶紧出货 这样市场上会有大量的arm笔记本出来 呵呵
<XwinX> arm 笔记本有啥好处?
<alpha080> 待机超长。。。
<finalpatch> alpha080: 只要能跑Firefox和Emacs什么系统我觉得都差不多，一样用
<XwinX> mkt 待机也长
<XwinX> mtk
<jyfl987> XwinX: 我喜欢 你管得着？
<MaskRay> Kandu: 需要 root tar zcf 在另一段 tar xf 解压？
<XwinX> jyfl987: 习了, 不要拿到我这里来显摆
<FrankLv> 11:46]            --- | Server: #dd-wrt Cannot send to channel  咦咋回事？
<jyfl987> XwinX: 我乐意
<Kandu> MaskRay: ?
<MaskRay> Kandu: ML 上没法测试：FATAL: kernel too old
<MaskRay> Kandu: chroot prison /bin/sh
<Kandu> MaskRay: 哦，我把 chroot 環境裏的 arch 給升級了 libc
<tusooa> ls
<Kandu> MaskRay: 那，自建 chroot 環境試試？
<MaskRay> Kandu: 自建的，% sudo chroot . /bin/sh
<MaskRay> chroot: failed to run command `/bin/sh': No such file or directory
<MaskRay> Kandu: % ls bin
<MaskRay> sh*  zsh*
<Kandu> MaskRay: 這什麼情況？
<jyfl987> XwinX: 如何在编译的时候指定入口 不走main
<MaskRay> Kandu: 我忘记 ln -s lib lib64 了……不过这错误提示牛头不对马嘴
<cfy> MaskRay: tusooa: Kandu: blog回复有没有开限制？
<cfy> MaskRay: tusooa: Kandu: 比如有人恶意post...
<MaskRay> Kandu: 原因是 /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 不在 chroot  环境下
<DaBao> 哎，这两天不知老妈动了哪里，感觉系统不太正常了
<Kandu> MaskRay: 不知這些細節。以前用 pacman 建的
<Kandu> cfy: 沒
<Kandu> cfy: 不要緊，自己寫的頁，他們想發也得定製個腳本。又不用，好像叫 word啥的那個
<cfy> Kandu: 定制脚本?直接一个循环+curl -d xxxxx就好了吧
<Kandu> cfy: 哦，若有人這麼無聊，就限制下，登入了的，才能回覆
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯。
<cfy> http://ilisp.tk/
<Cherrot> 交叉编译不会用到chroot?
<MaskRay> Kandu: 出来了
<NoIE> http://jandan.net/2011/08/16/nice_try.html
<MaskRay> Kandu: 毕竟 chroot 是 root 才能用，影响不大
<cfy> 哇噻笨兔兔的故事。。。。。
<tusooa> perl好啊，好。。。
<iGnome> 2.6内核，还研究啥chroot
<Kandu> MaskRay: 嗯，不大的
<Kandu> MaskRay: 不過，也該算作設計上的小瑕疵了
<iGnome> tusooa: 你比 cfy好。这墙头草。
<cfy> iGnome: .
<cfy> iGnome: 为啥2.6不需要chroot?
<tusooa> ..
<tusooa> c LaTeX pdf(?) asm perl #perl最短
<cfy> ?
<iGnome> cfy: 影响中，记得2.6就不要用这了的。
<iGnome> 原因不记得
<cfy> .....
<iGnome> tusooa: +
<tusooa> 其实应该加\n的。图里边都没
<MaskRay> Kandu: 原理是什么？
<tusooa> 猫？
<iGnome>  ⣏⡱ ⣏⡉ ⣏⡱ ⡇
<iGnome>  ⠇  ⠧⠤ ⠇⠱ ⠧⠤
<MaskRay> Kandu: root 其实只检查一层
<cfy> iGnome: lisp
<tusooa> 其实还可以用cmake
<Kandu> MaskRay: fd 的指向是用 inode 的不？
<adam8157> Kandu: 归根结底是要到inode的
<moriramar> 聽說廈門距離用粮票不遠了？
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-8-generic #10-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 5 23:58:08 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<Kandu> adam8157: 我查了下內核的接口(int 80H)，沒有提供用 inode 的。只提供 path. 所以安全
<DaBao> 廈門這兩天是有點凶哦。。。
<moriramar> DaBao: 怎麼凶法？
<moriramar> DaBao: 炒肉？
<moriramar> iGnome: 我表示你那個字符圖在非等寬下十分之醜。
<adam8157> Kandu: 哦 我还没看过那个 看看去
<DaBao> moriramar:  我是不明真相的群眾，還是自己去看吧
<moriramar> DaBao: ……
<sikao_lfs> 我觉得粮票制度非常好，至少是保护穷人的。美国不是有食品卷嘛，这些都是保护穷人的。没有必要对某制度敌视，活人不能给尿憋死。
<DaBao> 在天朝，最后你会发现开着宝马的人手提成捆的粮票，而需要粮票的人则两手空空
<sikao_lfs> 社会整体的健康得靠伟大的政治家和伟大的最有前途的阶级来创造。没出现健康前，应该拥护一切保护弱势群体利益的手段和制度。
<DaBao> 不懂，眼神茫然中。。。
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 瞎扯 美国的食品卷只是补充 代币购买而已 粮票是你没有他 有钱都买不到东西
<sikao_lfs> 只要你知道我们还活在历史中。现实里存在不合理的东西就行了。
<jyfl987> 你是光看你自己喜欢的特性 忽略了好多人饿死的事实
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 怎么饿死？本来就是靠造谣来维持其政治正确性的。
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 粮食生产出来了。只要足够，然后用粮票保证分配公平。怎么会饿死人？
<jyfl987> 系统都是相互依赖的 你要用粮票 就必然是供给制 要攻击制 市场就取消了 市场一取消 生产就下降了 生产一下降 可供分配的产品就少了 产品一少 就更得靠 供给制了 负反馈
<moriramar> Firefox 居然要把版本號也去掉了。這不沒蛋榚吃了嗎？
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 你论证一下粮票制度减少粮食生产的原理？
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 我刚才已经说过了
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 市场才能保证生产？搞笑这是谁的结论？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu 11.04 服务器版安装之后文字显示为框框什么都看不见！（真心求助帖） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341861 如附件图，就是前边的命令行都是框框，什么都看不见。文字格式设置如附件图2. 统计信息: 发表于 由 风吹落的果实 — 2011-08-16 12:41
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 这是事实的结论 不搞市场的 过去的教训一直有
<DaBao> ^k^是什么时候又冒出来的？
<zer4tul> moriramar: Firefox的新版本计划我看了都快疯了
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 何苦搞你这种迷信呢？你这里面完全没道理。
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 你完全不顾供给制害死人的事实 却来说我搞迷信， 我只看事实 过去的历史表明了搞攻击就是造成了生产下降
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 市场崩溃调节是有目共睹的。其实现在中国市场化了。你以为粮食够吃了。你看看现在每年进口多少粮食。而且更麻烦的是居然还没人愿意种地。
<DaBao> 我只知道，自从取消了粮票后，我不用再看着橱窗里的鸡蛋样品咽口水了
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 现在每年进口3000万吨。占需求的7%。要是被封锁了肯定要死人的。
 * adam8157 竟然有人喜欢粮票这种东西...
<sikao_lfs> 去年好像是5000万顿粮食。
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 那又怎样 我又没说市场是完美的 照你这种思路那攻击制饿死的何止千万人
<mao> 怎么谈论起政治了
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 饿死千万是专门造谣攻击的。
<jyfl987> 再说了 市场制和进口不进口有什么关系？ 美国也是市场制的 他反而是出口的
<adam8157> sikao_lfs: 中国的储备粮每年拉去喂猪酿酒扔掉的不止进口那些
<DaBao> 他们在讨论粮票与大饥荒
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 你自己党史都承认了上千万人饿死 我安徽省都饿死了几百万人
<adam8157> sikao_lfs: 进口又不是因为自己不够吃...你想的好简单啊
<jyfl987> 你说饿死千万是造谣 可对得起你祖上那些人
<mao> sikao_lfs: 饿死人是真的 不是造谣
<jyfl987> 这话放到河南安徽四川这三个省去说 我怕你被人打死
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: http://www.gyhj.com.cn/read-htm-tid-63137.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 对孙景泽<解开60年代人口变动真相，破解国家统计局户籍统计数据矛盾之谜>不同意见-文革专区-故园怀旧论坛-历史文化综合社区
<DaBao> 混进来的五毛？
 * adam8157 竟然还有这种论坛, 这种专区...
<sikao_lfs> 从新中国成立到1958年以前，中国没有严格的户籍管理制度，人们可以自由迁徙。这就提出一个关键而尖锐的问题：过去所说的1958～1960年以前的中国人口基数是否准确？
<sikao_lfs> 1958  å¹´1月，《中华人民共和国户口登记条例》颁布，确立了一套完善的户籍管理制度，它包括常住、暂住、出生、死亡、迁出、迁入、变更等7项人口登记制度。这项 工作是由公安部长罗瑞卿亲自抓的。因为要做大量的调查和准备工作，这项工作的实施和完成延续了三年多的时间。首都北京是在1959年下半年才开始的，按 《条例》规定的户口登记è
<adam8157> DaBao: 有些人就是自己相信, 不拿钱的
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 我只相信真人 我们那都饿死了好多人
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 你家是信阳的？
<mao> 亲眼见到了五毛
<DaBao> 探底？
<adam8157> mao: 不要随意扣帽子, 他是自己相信而已
<jyfl987> adam8157: 所以说这就是中国历史的悲哀 日本人战死的都有名字 中国人饿死的没有名字 最后就是笔糊涂账了
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 你以为就信阳饿死人？
<DaBao> 话说起来，我有一次在QQ上遭遇了五毛
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 四川哪里？
<jyfl987> 我安徽的
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 哪里？
<jyfl987> 徽州
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 说说村里情况？我也想了解一下。
<jyfl987> 我外婆那个村子里就饿死过不少人 我小姨也差点饿死 最后靠有熟人给弄了口稀饭给救回来的
<adam8157> sikao_lfs: 你也许觉得别人都是听信谣言, 其实你还不是一样, 还故园怀旧, 还文革专区...
<jyfl987> 那时候都摇摇欲坠了 成天没饭吃 也没力气干活 就只能在家里待着 这还是我妈妈转述我外婆的话的
<sikao_lfs> 我们家乡湖北黄梅没有那样。
 * adam8157 表示我们海边没有饿死人, 但是吃不上口粮的事情太多了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 海边有水产嘛
<atcho> 啥时候的事了？
<sikao_lfs> 的确粮食供应少了。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 嗯, 那时候水产很多, 随便捞点就ok
<jyfl987> adam8157: 其实你看安徽四川河南 产粮食的地方反而饿死人 就因为指标高  因为搞供给制度  粮食都收去了 所以才饿死人阿
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 后来呢？过了那3年后，后面20多年怎么样？中国粮票是91年取消的吧？
<jyfl987> 就在这饿死人的时候 还出口了好多粮食给阿尔巴尼亚
<adam8157> jyfl987: 还是不要讨论了, 你俩互相认为被洗脑, 没意义的
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 中国80年代末 就搞双轨了 已经逐步取消了
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 中国那几年都是进口粮食的。都是300万吨。
<DaBao> 正常，四川救灾时，不也弄点其它的什么么？
<mao> sikao_lfs: 我是这样理解的，粮票制度和户籍制度等都是计划经济的产物，所谓计划就是以一种国家手段剥削人民
<adam8157> sikao_lfs: 大饥荒又不是因为粮票...
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 进口和市场没关系 我刚才已经举了个最大的反例  美国是市场制度 但是他反而出口粮食 你非要无视这个 我有什么办法
<sikao_lfs> 好像65年是500万吨。整个中国前30年。大概平均每年进口300万吨粮食。
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 你怎么不说耕地少了 人口多了呢 还有消费多了 大家有钱了 需要更多的粮食酿酒了呢
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 美国人多地少嘛？
<DaBao> 天朝的户籍制度让人天生就生而不平等
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 那你这不就是承认 进口粮食和制度没关系嘛 跟你的国情才有关系嘛
<tusooa> 队列等待时间: 6 分钟至1 小时, 19 分钟 #nnd
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 我认为粮票这个制度比较好。至少在一个不健康的社会里，可以保证穷人受益。
<Kandu> MaskRay: 沒讀過內核源碼（只知 fd 和行程表裏記錄的 pwd/root dir都由內核管理，且都用 inode），猜測如下。不能比較目錄，只能比較 inode. chdir('..')的，遇到 pwd==root 就不做更動以保持正常。但 pwd 還在 root 層次之上後，永遠不會遇到兩者相等的情況，於是就一直 chdir('..') 上去了。直到遇到超級塊的 root inode
<tusooa> 口口口说的口口口口。。。
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 我不觉得 除非用计算机来搞管理 才能保证公平 用人来管理 管理者的权力越大 作恶起来危害就越大
<tusooa> en
<mao> 可以保证穷人收益吗？当整个社会的财富都被剥削，都得不到保证的时候，保证穷人收益不过是一种心理上的安慰
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 其实那是中国那些年人口增长太快。新中国战乱结束后人口增长很快。新生人口到70年代才开始成为合格劳动力。
<adam8157> sikao_lfs: 粮票只是在配给严重不足的年代才有作用, 大多数时候是个很傻的制度, 这个你没法否认
<Kandu> MaskRay: fchdir 用的是 fd，裏面有 inode，不管 chroot 的實作是否會 chdir都可 chdir 到 root 更上層(因爲沒用 path 而用 inode 了)
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 中国人口红利大概期是上个世纪70年代到本世纪20年代。
<tusooa> 正常的bot不会受 贿
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 战略以后人口总是增长很快
<DaBao> jyfl987:  让分苹果的人最后取，那苹果才会分得公平，但事实是分苹果的人一来就不让其它人知道到底收了几个苹果
<sikao_lfs> adam8157: 中国现在也是粮食不足啊
<tusooa> en
<Kandu> MaskRay: 一般的 chroot 若是不改動 pwd，那麼無需那麼麻煩，只要 chroot 後不 chdir 這個 chroot 就是不生效的
<tusooa> 那人先把一半都给自己了
<adam8157> sikao_lfs: 没有不足, 有进口说明不了什么, 美国又是粮食大出口国又是大进口国
<jyfl987> DaBao: 对阿 他也说今年收成不好 并表示不吃红烧肉 要与民同苦呢 结果没想到 原来是他红烧肉吃腻了 改吃西式
<sikao_lfs> adam8157: 你看看去年进口了多少粮食5000万吨。这十年一直是3000万吨。这是要命的。
<Kandu> MaskRay: 一般的 chroot 實作，不改動 pwd 的話。建子目錄，二次 chroot fchdir 這些操作都是多餘了
<metbsd> 你们可真忧国忧民啊
<adam8157> sikao_lfs: 因为国内粮食贵了, 影响制造业
<DaBao> 粮食不足，所以转基因，以其自身的毒性减少一两虫害，顺便杀下精子
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 你这个就是民粹主义的粉丝 因为土共现在走资本主义道路不好 就以为之前的主义好
<adam8157> sikao_lfs: 没影响你吃饭
<tusooa> ..
<Kandu> jyfl987: 算了，信息瞭解的少的人，沒辦法的
<jyfl987> 照理说 现在应该有许多法西斯主义粉丝才对 结果全去怀念文革了 真是
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 我也很奇怪，为啥都认为资本主义好。
<jyfl987> Kandu: 这个非常奇怪
<Kandu> jyfl987: 我以前不懂的時候，也是隨便別人瞎忽悠的
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 我只是认为资本主义比之前这个好 我没有说他是最好的
<tusooa> 口口
<metbsd> 现在还分资本主义社会主义吗
<Kandu> jyfl987: 信息對等的，才好聊天呢
<sikao_lfs> adam8157: 是没影响，但是很危险。
<jyfl987> 就好像许多人说民主 不是说民主什么都好 只是比独裁好点
<jyfl987> Kandu: 但一个人的思想 主义 环境要得以保存 必须得在社会上造成一个比较大的群体才行 研究表明是10%
<adam8157> sikao_lfs: 没人认为资本主义好 你自己喜欢把反感共产主义的归类到喜欢资本主义
<DaBao> metbsd:  现在这叫国家垄断式资本主义
<metbsd> 有钱哪里都好，没钱哪里都不好
<Kandu> jyfl987: 嗯，所以還是得聊。多做宣傳。
<sikao_lfs> metbsd: 分，肯定分。不过现在是社会主义低潮期，目前社会主义的全世界只有古巴和朝鲜。
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你如果完全不管其他人的活动 最后就跟 犹太人一样 被纳粹慢慢搞掉
<tusooa> church and state...
<jyfl987> Kandu: 是阿 至少要给你自己造一圈外围防御阿
<metbsd> 对于小老百姓，甚么社会甚么制度，根本没关系
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 古巴还像个社会主义 朝鲜你竟然也说他是社会主义
<sikao_lfs> metbsd: 怎么没关系。只不过无法改变罢了。
<adam8157> sikao_lfs: 今年烂掉的储备粮又有多少顿? 出口又有多少顿? 你这依据根本站不住脚
<metbsd> 你想怎么改
<DaBao> metbsd:  当然有关系，你去朝鲜随便照个相、打手机、听广播试试
<metbsd> 最关键是国家统一，不会窝里斗
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 当然是了。不过是中国和美国一起丑化朝鲜吧了。那天你去朝鲜旅行吧。
<Kandu> jyfl987: 朝鮮實在不行了，看過朝鮮的憲法，領導人名字居然都寫進去的
<metbsd> 朝鲜要是成了资本主义，向美国靠拢，中国就得遭殃了
<DaBao> 希望韩国早日解放朝鲜人民
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 你既然又怀念文革 又喜欢社会主义 而且你认为朝鲜是真的社会主义 都是中美丑化他 为何你不去朝鲜住一阵呢？ 我想去加国 主要是对方不让 你想去朝鲜 对方应该是让的
 * adam8157 各种人我都可以和他讨论讲道理, 孔庆东这种傻逼除外
 * adam8157 各种人我都可以和他讨论讲道理, 孔庆东这种傻逼除外
 * adam8157 各种人我都可以和他讨论讲道理, 孔庆东这种傻逼除外
<jyfl987> DaBao: 让朝鲜留着有好处 有教育意义
<sikao_lfs> metbsd:  不是这样的。美国从各个地方都压到中国边境了。朝鲜那压过来也算不了什么。顶多东北改制更乱些。搞不好会有美国支持的分裂势力吧了。
<metbsd> 其实背后都是国家对国家，另外的都是把戏
<jyfl987> Kandu: 这有什么 土共九大上不也把名字写进党纲里么
<mao> jyfl987: 哈哈 有教育意義 說的太有意思了
 * adam8157 装睡的人你叫不醒
<jyfl987> mao: 难道不是？ 朝鲜一倒台 再过个几十年 就跟文革一样 被人怀念了 你说他曾经的那些作恶 他们都说你是诋毁 丑化他的
<jyfl987> mao: 现在朝鲜就在那里 而且开放旅游 只要去看看 你不就明白了
<sikao_lfs> 孔庆东那个人我是不支持的。他其实也算是邓的左面。包括张宏良也是。
<metbsd> 聊政治没意思
<jyfl987> mao: 所以为了子孙后代着想 应该让朝鲜留着做反面教材
<sikao_lfs> 我欣赏的是苏拉密这样的。只不过他的理论现在还无法行使罢了。
<mao> jyfl987: 是的 我是支持你的
<metbsd> 我欣赏提拉米苏
<DaBao> 突然明白了，朝鲜是上帝留给人类作反面教材的
<jyfl987> 我比较希望计算机来控制世界
 * adam8157 左啊右啊, 愤愤才会定这些, 我的理论是不讲理的人就是傻
<mao> jyfl987: 你说的哪句话真的很有意思
<jyfl987> mao: 哪句？
<DaBao> jyfl987:  不好、不好，那不成了终结者了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你不人道, 留着干啥嘛, 我希望全世界的人都过得好好的
<DaBao> jyfl987:  至少也是骇客帝国
<sikao_lfs> http://www.gyhj.com.cn/read-htm-tid-63194.html            这篇文章我比较欣赏
<metbsd> 一个国家自己弱，就会任人宰割，韩国，朝鲜，日本，菲律宾，越南都是例子
<mao> jyfl987: 留着朝鲜阿
<jyfl987> DaBao: 我是觉得计算机和人类的需求不一样 共生才有前途 就跟人体大肠里内的共生菌一样
<^k^> ⇪ title: 苏拉密（孟凡贵）论小资产阶级左派的阶级基础和历史使命-天南地北-故园怀旧论坛-历史文化综合社区
<calebot> 我国是资本主义无误啊
 * adam8157 去他妈的阶级, 左右
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不可能所有人都过得好的 现在的经济还是金融经济 都是没生产做保证的
<jyfl987> 就跟没有黄金保证的纸币一样
<jyfl987> 随时可以崩溃的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 还是人道好, 哦米豆腐...
<jyfl987> 全球人都喝酒 那粮食就不够了 adam8157
<sikao_lfs> adam8157: 没有阶级？那你真是太幼稚了。
<calebot> 现在没人喜欢搞制造，都喜欢搞泡泡
<DaBao> calebot:  嗯，披着社毁主义的资本主义初级阶段
<calebot> 都是梦幻泡影
<jyfl987> calebot: 对阿 这不就跟纸币一样的么 全靠信念撑
<adam8157> sikao_lfs: 您老人家真睿智, 成天在这种论坛看这种文章, 啧啧
<mao> 我想问一下 那个星号是谁啊
<jyfl987> 真正提高生产力的转基因却被你们反对 ca
<jyfl987> calebot:
<calebot> 转基因才几年啊
<sikao_lfs> adam8157: 不，这是吃饱后无聊看。要真是饿肚子看，我还真玩不起。
<calebot> 还是 化肥+农药 王道
 * adam8157 懒得跟你们鬼扯
<calebot> 还是 化肥+农药+机械耕作 王道
<DaBao> 虫子不吃转基因的植物为啥？
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 照理说 你在联通混 应该是现有制度的受益者阿 为何要怀念文革那时候呢 文革那时候可是砸烂你们这些公检法的
<tusooa> http://twitdao.appspot.com/a/statuses/97110476747587585
<^k^> ⇪ title: Google Accounts
<tusooa> http://twitdao.appspot.com/a/statuses/96950616957534210
<jyfl987> calebot: 化肥 + 农药已经到极致了嘛
<sikao_lfs> calebot: 你说的是石油农业也被叫“绿色农业”。其实目前有2个国家已经提前体会了这个的灾难了。
<qinglingquan> 谁怀念文革？
<jyfl987> calebot: 你如果不想吃转基因 愿意接受合成肉也可以 用细菌工厂 来生产 一夜之间就可以生产一头牛一年的蛋白质 这个生产效率是非常高的
<metbsd> 睿智的另一种说法就是不得志
<calebot> jyfl987: 目前的主要粮食出口国都还没搞上了
<calebot> jyfl987: 目前的主要粮食出口国都还没搞上呢
<qinglingquan> 你家没人在文革中死去吧！
<calebot> jyfl987: 化肥+农药+机械耕作 的国家，都改搞服务业了
<jyfl987> calebot: 他们被种粮食的绑架了阿 你看韩国 农民动不动就切手指抗议廉价牛肉什么的
<tusooa> http://twitdao.appspot.com/a/statuses/100795975039336448
<jyfl987> calebot: 你美国如果搞这种高效率农业的话 那么多农民不是要反对你么 那选票就全没了
<^k^> ⇪ title: Google Accounts
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 受什么益啊，跟你们一样。都是赚辛苦钱。父母生个病，全玩完
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 那你不是编制内的 编制内的肯定不支持
<tusooa> "让每一个人处在孤单的恐惧中，是专政得以延续的基础，所以，每当有人站出来帮助人、关心人，就一定会成为专政的打击对象，在这个国家，爱心与良知越丰富，受专政打击的可能性就越大，王大姐无罪，她只是太善良了。"
<calebot> tusooa++
<tusooa> *bot--
<adam8157> jyfl987: 讨论这些没用的, 安心上班吧 说多了伤身
<calebot> 德国/俄国 都是搞密秘警察的
<jyfl987> http://www.bjd.com.cn/jryw/201108/15/t20110815_953525.html   sikao_lfs你要的供给制来了 额
<^k^> ⇪ title: 厦门今起投放储备肉 限购5公斤超过2公斤需身份证
<tusooa> ...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我已经开始讨论提高生产力了
<calebot> 人人自危，没法反zf
<jyfl987> 我觉得还是要研究提高生产力才行 金融经济太泡沫了
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 至于什么文革，那个是人类大民主。所有人都可以贴领导大字报的。群众运动监督官员非常好。尽管官员也搞打击报复。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我想买google亲儿子的手机, nexus one, or s, 或者以后的moto
<calebot> 其实多半是浪费掉了
<calebot> 有钱人是吃 1/10 扔 9/10
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 你那是泄愤   你想去批那些你平时不爽的领导而已 假如是别人也拿你泄愤 也用这种手段搞你 不知道你作何感想
<calebot> 没钱人生生饿死
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 他贴嘛。只要群众支持。肯定我也有错。
<tusooa> http://api.browsershots.org/png/original/65/65564c086152a9834908dd1775d100bb.png #\e9nd,全是口口
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 既然如此 现在这么多人支持市场制度 那你还是认命吧
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 文革里，我们湖北黄梅。把县委和政府的官员全部都游过街。老百姓开心的很。
<tusooa> http://api.browsershots.org/png/original/ed/edf9dc4d0f71718e3a37c60fe62edff5.png #看来对sea monkey的支持确实不咋地
<calebot> 牛姐的漫画“百姓贵族”有提过，牛奶价贱时只能成吨成吨的排到河里
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 这到是。毕竟我们无法改变现实。
<tusooa> opera...基本正常吧
<tusooa> ie的要菜了
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 如果有人因为宽带太烂 怪罪于你联通员工 把你联通的员工都绑起来游街 并且搞私刑 你认命不？
<jyfl987> calebot: 其实照朝鲜的情况 应该会接受转基因的 我看我去找找金将军研究下这个
<qinglingquan> jyfl987: 哈哈:)
<tusooa> 没那能力
<DaBao> 是金大太阳
<calebot> jyfl987: 朝鲜哪来的钱买种子哦
<tusooa> 宽带还行。就是广告太多。。。
<DaBao> 天朝送
<calebot> 转基因都掌握在美帝的一两个大公司里
<Botany> 哇，哪位是研究转基因的？
<jyfl987> calebot: 朝鲜就出志愿者就行了 种子都是各大公司送么
<calebot> 要买的，哪能送啊
<jyfl987> calebot: 现在许多禁止研究的东西 都可以搬去朝鲜 比如克隆人
<Botany> 真是太坏了
<calebot> 还是只能种一期的那种
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 反正资本主义20年繁荣期是建立在市场扩张基础上的，这个市场是中苏带来的。未来市场无法扩张。资本主义也就不会像上个世纪80年代到2000年那么美妙了。先他自己出危机来教育人吧。说服是没用的。毕竟只有撞南墙才能变化。平时乱变是不可能的。 政府和社会都有惰性的。“要不怎么说阶级社会里，阶级斗争是社会前进的动力”
<jyfl987> calebot: 那你就错了 那些公司需要找人来实验的
<DaBao> 没关系啦，等满天朝都种满杀精粮食的时候，等着他们来收专利费就行了
<yudun1989> 。。。请问大家在终端使用的时候如何解决屏幕闪烁问题，就是貌似是视觉警告
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 首先，带宽烂和当时部分官僚的官僚主义作风是不一样的。
<calebot> yudun1989: 选项里可以关掉的
<sikao_lfs> 带宽烂除了维护方面和病毒原因外。主要是技术问题和设备问题。
<yudun1989> calebot: 在终端配置文件首选项吗。我看看
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 你看 轮到你了 你就有理由了 那群众管你说什么 他们只管抓你去游街 你服不服呢？
<calebot> yudun1989: visual bell 之类的
<Botany> 不知各位 有用过网络准入系统吗
<calebot> yudun1989: 中文我不知翻成啥
<sikao_lfs> sikao_lfs: 群众在你眼里就是暴民？那没话说了。那要什么民主？
<calebot> 喜欢文革的都是白痴
<yudun1989> calebot: oh,找到了。thanx
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 群众在你眼里就是暴民？那没话说了。那要什么民主？我跟客户打交道还算很多。包括去客服那处理问题。绝大部分用户都是非常讲理的。只有一少部分不讲理。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 【求助】terminal或SSH中，按上下左右键变成^[[A，^[[B之类字符，无法移动或翻阅历史 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341868 RT，HOME、END、Page Up Down也有问题，怀疑是键盘映射问题。不晓得什么设置导致的此问题，最奇怪的是只有新创建的用户有此问题，而系统安装时创建的根用户是正常的，求救啊，困扰了好 ...
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 你自己不是说了 看到把官僚游街就开心 你怎么知道那些官僚里有许多和你一样是无辜的呢 我现在网络烂 如果有人把联通的人抓起来 游街 我也很开心 我在你眼里是不是暴民呢
<tusooa> [A [B ?
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 实际上我们有统计。用户里80%的用户都不投诉。而投诉里的80%都合理要求。只有20%的是各个方面的原因。真真的是想搞我们的。一年难遇到一个。
<tusooa> 是在运行啥吧
<tusooa> no more EVILs
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 你要明白，如果不讲理，是无法发动上万群众跟随的。一般完全不讲理还想说服人是很难的。
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 那是因为投诉无用
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 何况你们自己的统计 有多少水分呢 cctv还统计出来他们收视率90%呢
<leif> 我是魅族论坛点进来的，有人欢迎不？
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 不是投诉无用。是解决周期比较长。如果你放在十年20年来看。已经算是解决的。当然我承认这里面也有联通官僚主义问题。
<snoop_fy> leif: 欢迎
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 那你自己都承认有官僚主义了 你还是内部人士  你站在我角度来看 一个投诉 别说10年 就是1个月不解决 我都觉得没用了 那我下回还会投诉么？
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 也许你说的对。但是我们是底层的具体处理的。这又不是上报上去报政绩。做假干嘛？实际上我们对客户流失是非常重视的。
<tusooa> ls
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 我只是假设么 我这里就是网络烂 我现在就生气了 而且我相信在天朝 认为网络烂的不在少数 假如他们都把气洒到你联通 电信员工头上 你会怎么想？
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 是啊，有些问题是一个月肯定能解决的。如果解决不了。你来游我们官僚的街。实际上我们也很高兴的。
<tusooa> 其实是因为功夫网
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 有些问题是无法子的。这个我们会说明的。
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 可是 如果我连你一块游呢 文革中好多就是普通公务员也被游街斗
<jyfl987> 中国就是这样 搞起别人来都喊声很大 别人搞自己的时候理由都很多
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 哈哈，你以为会打倒一片啊，不过说实在的，如果问题解决不了，你游街我其实没找错人。
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 那我不但游街你 还追打你家人 这个你认为过分么？
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 但是，你最好还要多游街一些。否则光我解决不了。这个涉及建设和规划，甚至是钱方面的。
<calebot> 文革多的是公报私仇的
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 你是负责数据网的 假如我对手机通信有意见 看到你是联通的 也来抓你游街 这个难道你认了？
<calebot> 文字狱啥的简单得很
<qinglingquan> 文革中被冤枉的太多了。
<jyfl987> calebot: 关键是号称唯物论的人 居然还搞成分论
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 恩。其实你家人也会被打的。文革的时候。开始刘邓在清华前3个月工作组可害了很多清华师生。后来才膨大服他们才挑头反抗的。
<jyfl987> 那不是说成分可以遗传么 额
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 没错 所以我说 刘少奇一点都不无辜 是死有余辜
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 你以为现在贪官搞下台没有代价。也是人命代价的。
<roylez> palomino|working: http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/201236_460s.jpg
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 你看看那些案子背后。
<palomino|working> 膨大服?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我喜欢这视力表 http://t1.qpic.cn/mblogpic/f8a4631d0529a5042de8/2000
<palomino|working> 蒯大富么
<sikao_lfs> 恩
<palomino|working> 蒯念kuai3
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 那都比文革好
<namoamitabuddha> 阿弥陀佛
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 刘少奇是战备疏松到开封的。后来他自己因下岗涡屈死了。当时医生和护士包括药都是最好的。
<tusooa> ...
<palomino|working> buddha... , namoamitabuddha
<roylez> palomino|working: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7adb2e0ftw1djye4k0j6aj.jpg
<palomino|working> old , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: /kick
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 不说多少自杀的,也不说多少残疾的，也不说每年多少群体事件。以前是每年8万起15人以上群体事件。现在好像是18万起了。
<palomino|working> -_- , roylez
<namoamitabuddha> 阿弥陀佛
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 你以为社会是那么和谐的？不过是不报道另外和粉饰。
<snoop_fy> 翻看了半天，实在看不完，太恐怖了
<roylez> snoop_fy: 翻啥呢
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 我反对文革 不等于我喜欢现在的制度 这点你要搞清除 你们这些人总是非黑既白 这样很不好
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 文革十年刑事案件120万起。现在一年1200万起，虽然80%的都是经济案件
<snoop_fy> roylez: 就频道的历史记录，上面的这些
<adam8157> roylez: 主席成天翻老图...
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 文革公检法都砸烂了 我不知道120w的刑事案件是谁去破的
<sikao_lfs> 文革十年120万起刑事事件。是后来改开83年对文革案件复查，邓一派报功绩说的官方文件。
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 你还是了解一下当时社会是怎么运行的吧？可以问爸爸和妈妈。
<jyfl987> 文革其实没有刑事案件
<roylez> adam8157: 好的老图值得重看
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 你搞笑了。
<jyfl987> 文革这么光荣的运动中 怎么可能有刑事案件  额
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你把代码push到路由器，成功了没？
<jyfl987> tftp
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 你搞极端化的手法来自己立靶子，自己攻击无意义。历史是中国经历过文革，而且是计划经济。人口翻倍。
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 你刚才说了 人口增长是因为战争以后恢复得快 另外非洲人口增长最快的 还有孟加拉
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 我说的历史是这样，也没否定你说的历史。
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 好吧 你都说到这份上了 那你读你的历史 我读我的历史
<sikao_lfs> 非洲人口增长快。说明他们比以前过的好。同理孟家拉。比他们增长慢的时候过的好
<namoamitabuddha> 南无阿弥陀佛!
<jyfl987> 那朝鲜确实是共产主义  至少比几千年前过得好
<jyfl987> 那资本主义国家确实万恶 人口都负增长了 看来肯定是吃不饱 所以没力气生
<jyfl987> roylez: 你！！
<roylez> 我看烦了
<calebot> roylez++
<jyfl987> roylez: 你这个坏人
<roylez> 没完没了了
<qinglingquan> :)
<jyfl987> calebot: 湾湾也不是好东西
<sikao_lfs> 不说了。我怕怕，我来这里是跟大家学习的。希望减轻工作量的。也希望得到各位提点。。。。。。
<roylez> jyfl987: 暂且把你的小命留着....
<jyfl987> roylez: 哼 我会怕你？
<roylez> jyfl987: hmmmm...
 * adam8157 围观
<jyfl987> 光脚不怕穿鞋的 嘿嘿
 * calebot 打酱油
 * adam8157 再次羡慕有op的, 早就想踢人了
<roylez> palomino|working: 你在冲浪？
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/dLM8q.jpg
<calebot> adam8157: 可以用 /ignore
<adam8157> 哇哈哈
<jyfl987> adam8157: 现在你有了 麻烦帮我踢下ee
 * calebot /ignore 一切小白
<roylez> jyfl987: +1
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我很公正
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那不如大家投票决定是不是t ee
 * OiceBot_ 对jyfl987说：你问我，我问谁呢。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不为所动 ee不敢惹
<roylez> ....
<sikao_lfs> adam8157: 算了，我给你练手机会，所谓的公正那是假象。所有的都存在立场，也就是存在所谓政治正确性的前提立场的。
 * GNUdog 听说有五毛？
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我有OP
<GNUdog> adam8157, 然后呢？
 * adam8157 炫耀炫耀, 哇啦啦
<sikao_lfs> adam8157:  比如你吃鱼，对鱼来说是不可以接受的。所以你是站在人的立场上。站在鱼的立场上讲，你是万恶不赦的。
<GNUdog> adam8157, 五年前玩剩下的…
<adam8157> sikao_lfs: 干嘛跟我说这些
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你怕什么 你改成主席的名字不就行了
<adam8157> GNUdog: 你现在没有, 哇啦啦
<sikao_lfs> adam8157: 给你借口踢人玩玩啊。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你改名为 roylez_  然后t了ee 谁会知道是你阿
<jyfl987> adam8157: 聊天室又不记录改名的
<adam8157> sikao_lfs: 算了, 大家吹水就好, 不要扯那些就ok
<^k^> 新 华南校区 • 广西南宁邕江大学前来报道。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341870 有木有同校或者同城的？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jhsd1124002250 — 2011-08-16 13:44
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你太坏
<jyfl987> adam8157: 没办法 世界太坏 你得更坏才行 google不就是终于领悟到了这个道理 才收购了moto么
<roylez> jyfl987: http://i.imgur.com/eEriI.png
<jyfl987> 要想对付流氓 得自己也流氓才行
<adam8157> GNUdog: 请了两天假, 周报没啥写的...
<jyfl987> roylez: 额 这是哪里？
<GNUdog> adam8157, 哈哈哈
<roylez> jyfl987: 不知道
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 给他练手的机会。我打算攻击你，你啊，资本不好，社会不好，文革不好。人类对你来说是无路可走了。推导下去是末日言论啊。
 * OiceBot_ 挥手：“sikao_lfs樣，慢走~~~”
<qinglingquan> roylez: 忍者神龟?
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 请开个药方吧？
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 所以我说要提高生产力阿
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 提高了生产力 最后还是可以实现共产主义的
<jyfl987> 不过共产主义本来就是这么说的 额
<Kandu> MaskRay: 剛忘了說了 chdir('..') 的，雖是 path, 但內核僅是從 pwd inode 找到目錄的數據，然後找 .. 檔案名的再取下 inode，所以這裏用到 path，但也沒 path 之間的對比，可直接進行的
<evilive> 生产力得高到什么程度有共产主义呀~~
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 恩。这对头。。。。。。。。可是现实里作用机制是。政治力量，文化力量和经济力量。你只解决了经济力量啊，。
<roylez> qinglingquan: en
<qinglingquan> roylez: :)
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 文化大革命，全称是无产阶级文化大革命。是无产阶级文化占领上层建筑啊。。。。。。。。也就是要解决政治力量和文化力量啊。经济方面目前资本家做的都比所谓社会主义做的好。。。。。。
<luoshu> 什么时候都没有共产注意./
<Kandu> adam8157: ban 吧，太鬧了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/7r9Zn.jpg
<snoop_fy> 为毛"共产主义"也不能搜。。。我还想去科普下呢。。。
<adam8157> sikao_lfs: 别扯这些了 OK?
<snoop_fy> 怎么全是些不能见人的东西。。。
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 你这就是不深入学习马克思主义了 业务不精阿 马克思说 经济决定一切 政治当然也是经济决定的 美国在全球搞霸权 为了霸占石油 如果太阳能了 谁还去管中东阿 霸权自然就消失了
<calebot> adam8157: ban 了吧
 * jyfl987 套用一句中宗的话 图森破 图样
<adam8157> jyfl987: sikao_lfs 你俩别说这些了吧.. 警告下
<jyfl987> calebot: 我看好台湾哦
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 好像是生产力决定生产关系。。。但是存在反作用啊？这是辩证的。并不是你说的机械的。
<metbsd> 有人玩思科路由器吗
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 阿蛋说不要说了
<DaBao> 因为人类的贪婪与恐惧，资本主义永远无法走出兴盛与衰落的炼狱轮回；因为人类的懒惰与自私，共惨主义永远只是遥远的梦幻~
<metbsd> 暂停无聊，做些实事吧
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 有兴趣可以以后再聊 我要写代码
<metbsd> 谁玩思科路由器啊
<sikao_lfs> DaBao: 说这些话容易。请给药方？否则你打算宣扬人类末日理论嘛？
<roylez> metbsd: MeaCulpa
<metbsd> MeaCulpa, 思科路由器？
<DaBao> sikao_lfs:  一边去，我只总结一下人类的现状
<DaBao> 少来给我扣什么帽子
<liyafei> 请问直接装ubuntu，覆盖原先的win7，会有什么样的后果？
<DaBao> win7不见了
<calebot> win7不见了
<liyafei> 会不会其他盘的文件也被格式了？
<sikao_lfs> DaBao: 恩。我只是想知道未来怎么走路问题。当然必须要总结各个药方？按照你的想法当结论的话，自然是末日论。其实勤劳问题很容易。比如机器干活，我进这个频道学东西，就是为了工作处理文件和设备的自动化
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ?
<DaBao> 没打算给什么药方不药方的，我和你没共同语言
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 有个人问思科路由器的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你跟主席混 没前途的
<sikao_lfs> 我们通讯行业经历过很大变化。完全不是勤劳解决问题。。。。。。真的。我们这里几代员工都有。甚至有当年第一代的电话接线员的经历的人。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 哦? 主席挺好玩儿的
<sikao_lfs> 他们当年接人工接线。记忆电话号码。当年还是邮政单位的人。
<DaBao> liyafei:  那就看你怎么分区的了
<sikao_lfs> 所以勤劳这个东西。只能是技术还没积累时。靠人力解决问题。真要是光赛勤劳。我们现在人根本比不了古人的。
<sikao_lfs> 通讯行业。十年一代。89年，99年  和现在。分别是 人工接线。。。。。第二代程控接线的手机。。。。。。现在是大带宽的3G
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我昨天看了 旺角卡门 那个电影 那小弟就是跟错了大佬 结果双双挂掉了
<DaBao> 有谁知道专门更新 Hosts 文件的网址？
<adam8157> jyfl987: ...这里都是我的老大, 主席只是其中一个
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那你就是脚踩多条船了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: what...
<DaBao> 自己一个一个 nslookup 有点麻烦哦
<XwinX> jyfl987: 啊,原来有五毛,也不叫我一下
<DaBao> 有谁知道专门更新 Hosts 文件的网址没？
<jyfl987> XwinX: 我要忙着赚美分嘛 喊你来 我不是少赚了
<jyfl987> DaBao: 额 前一阵我还在这里跟他们说维护一个repo搞这个
<DaBao> 哦
<DaBao> 离开一下，开会，各位继续
<MeaCulpa> DaBao: 既然host文件是line based, 你可以建一个repo, github里，我们来merge
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 支持阿
<liemehoc> MeaCulpa: 各地情况不一样，没法统一处理
<pityonline> adam8157: 带帽子啦
<MeaCulpa> host文件连windows/linux都没大区别
<liemehoc> MeaCulpa: 不同的网路接入情况又不一样
<MeaCulpa> 跨平台的东西
<MeaCulpa> liemehoc: 只限于internet
<adam8157> pityonline: 主席临时给我封的
<adam8157> pityonline: 哈哈
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 明显是windows抄unix好不
<XwinX> jyfl987: 我旁听,旁听
<MeaCulpa> liemehoc: 可以自己fork...
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 那个...\etc\*
<jyfl987> XwinX: 滚吧
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 管他谁抄谁，好用即可
<liemehoc> MeaCulpa: 我知道，但是我在北京和杭州就得用两套方案
<pityonline> adam8157: 是不是可以刷屏啦，哈哈
 * OiceBot_ 对pityonline说：从目前来看觉得是啊。
<MeaCulpa> liemehoc: ...
<MeaCulpa> liemehoc: 可怜
<liemehoc> MeaCulpa: 来回切换着用
<namoamitabuddha> OiceBot改名了...
<liemehoc> MeaCulpa: 墙的密度是不均匀的
<adam8157> pityonline: 估计^k^踢不了我了
 * pityonline 没得刷啊
<liemehoc> MeaCulpa: 没法统一处理
<MeaCulpa> liemehoc: git 处理这个绰绰有余
<liemehoc> MeaCulpa: 这倒是的，但是怕加速被墙速度
<liemehoc> MeaCulpa: 不知墙的算法
<liemehoc> MeaCulpa: 好像大量直接ip访问就会触发？
<XwinX> jyfl987: 干嘛要滚
<pityonline> adam8157: 你测试下先
<jyfl987> XwinX: 没啥 阿黄来了
<adam8157> pityonline: 等会儿再说, 马上开会, 我周报还没写...
<pityonline> adam8157: wow，那先忙
<lerosua> jyfl987: 有啥要和我说？
<sikao_lfs> 我想到一个笨办法。那些网站整理一份。然后加密翻墙出去。搜索到结果然后回来。做个脚本可以办到吧。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。我觉得好像政府的墙是拦截udp53的相关协议包的。只要不用这个端口和协议就行吧？
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 不一定 最近我常用的 imap端口就被封了 ping却没问题 nnd
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 你说的是控制某些网址访问。不死域名方面的控制吧？
<liemehoc> sikao_lfs: 这种事情还是不要拿到台面上说比较好
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 你说的是控制某些网址访问。不是域名方面的控制吧？
<GNUdog> adam8157, week 32 吧？
<adam8157> GNUdog: yep
<GNUdog> adam8157, tx
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 我光讲的是域名方面的控制原理。
<adam8157> GNUdog: 就俩sanityonly, 太可怜了
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 不是 是端口 我是走imap收gmail
<XwinX> sikao_lfs: 伟大的社会主义墙又不是光封 dns
<OT_iux> 我发现Ubuntu软件中心里有 UltraEdit下载了！
<OT_iux> 话说，这货本来不是Shareware么
<OT_iux> 我以前在Windows下多爱它啊
<test3> 一直是要钱的
<namoamitabuddha> OT_iux: 要money
<sikao_lfs> XwinX: 恩，这个我知道啊，但是他是解决host文件更新问题。这个是域名解析方面的吧？难道我错了？
<namoamitabuddha> OT_iux: 你的bot还会改名? ignore起来还真麻烦
<ScarletWolf> OT_iux仍然收费
<ScarletWolf> OT_iux，http://www.ultraedit.com/products/uex.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux text editor | UltraEdit for Linux
<OT_iux> namoamitabuddha: 没有改名吧？
<OT_iux> namoamitabuddha: 喔，今天掉线了一下
<OT_iux> 不好意思喔
<OT_iux> ob改名
<adam8157> GNUdog: 交了没?
<OT_iux> ScarletWolf: 啊啊啊…… 居然真的是30天 trial
<GNUdog> adam8157, 你猜？
<OT_iux> ScarletWolf: 伤心了
<ScarletWolf> OT_iux, 这个UltraEdit要60美元啊。。。
<adam8157> GNUdog: 看到了
<adam8157> GNUdog: 另外开了个只读的mutt
<sikao_lfs> XwinX: 其实这实际上是我前一段时间的想法。加密代理翻墙。域名解析是本地还是远程的自动解析啊。我浏览器改成远端的。结果国内优酷之类的地址离我远太慢。希望有自动的远程解析，本地解析啊
<ScarletWolf> OT_iux, 看来以后Ubuntu也打算开个app store
<adam8157> GNUdog: 忘了cc了...
<namoamitabuddha> sikao_lfs: 不要老在这里讨论这种好不
<OT_iux> ScarletWolf: 对，我还看到braid了
<GNUdog> adam8157, 嗯？
<nickchow> 现在用TELEX好了，妥妥儿的
<cfy> Kandu: 无语了。。。google就是不收录我的网页。。
<ScarletWolf> OT_iux, 这个盈利方式目前很流行嘛
<XwinX> telex 我一个网站都打不开
<adam8157> GNUdog: 先是忘了cc, 后来又是fwd, 这两天脑袋烧坏了
<sikao_lfs> namoamitabuddha: 危害到频道生存的话。我一定改正。但，这个是一个想法。他们是通过自己构筑本地host文件来弄的。但是host文件要经常更新。这个更新要解决啊。
<namoamitabuddha> sikao_lfs: 这里有logh
<namoamitabuddha> sikao_lfs: log
<GNUdog> adam8157, 你怎么跟 Igor 一样，你俩难道得了一样的病？
<GNUdog> 矮油，好重的口味
<nickchow> Telex本地要设代理
<namoamitabuddha> sikao_lfs: 特别我翻了下, 像你前面讨论的那种
<adam8157> GNUdog: 两个搞errata的苦逼...
<jiero> OT_iux: 只有Ubuntu用户看得到哦。
<adam8157> GNUdog: 哈哈
<nickchow> 我有二三百K
<jiero> OT_iux: 特殊待遇。
<XwinX> 我设置了, 连接超时, 看到 telex 在控制台下有信息输出
<jyfl987> XwinX: 你也用这个了？telex
<XwinX> jyfl987: 我试了一下, 连接不上
<jyfl987> XwinX: 恩 许多国外项目号称要穿墙的 其实都没有经过检验 nnd根本都不行
<calebot> 大家尝新尝得真快
<jyfl987> calebot: 你在墙外当然不知道大家有多饥渴了 还真以为1m宽带是基本人权 额
 * adam8157 有vpn, ssh以及转用代理的人不管那些劳什字
<XwinX> sikao_lfs: 如果你真的只想绕开dns污染的话, 直接用tcp连接 53 端口就可以了, 多了我不解释, 免得 namoamitabuddha 踢我
<nickchow> 国家免费主机注册个有SSH SHELL的
<sikao_lfs> adam8157: 不行的，比如vpn,ssh出去。那你域名怎么解析？如果是用远端的，结果国内优酷之类的解析的对你就不是最快的。这个时候就卡。如果是用本地的。那么国外的就可能是错误的ip
<nickchow> DNS污染用个OPENDNS就可以了
<sikao_lfs> XwinX: 谢谢提醒。非常感谢提点。我就需要这种提点。
<nickchow> 这个用个PAC自动代理就可以了
<Kandu> cfy: 你這一直沒有動靜，沒別人連結你。又有 proxy 不同域名同一內容的，都會扣分
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。这样子。
<jyfl987> XwinX: 谁敢t你？？
<cfy> Kandu: 可是至少得有个链接吧。。
<MeaCulpa> sikao_lfs: https://github.com/MeaCulpa/dotfiles/blob/master/general/hosts
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 如何调整ubuntu通知窗口显示时间 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341878 就是听歌时在右上角出现的黑色半透明窗口，如何调整他的显示时间？对了我的系统版本是11.04。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xzc8825745 — 2011-08-16 14:33
<calebot> cfy: 估计 spider 不知道要抓
<XwinX> jyfl987: 为啥没人敢T我
 * Oicebot 用力在 XwinX 高高崛起的臀部上踹了个鞋印
<OT_iux> .oicebot off
<OT_iux> .oicebot off
<Kandu> cfy: 等段時間吧
<CyrusYzGTt> ^_^
<MeaCulpa> sikao_lfs: 专门搞个项目也可以，但是最好放googlecode, GitHub万一被弄掉,亏了
<cfy> calebot: 我觉得我设置的够详细的了
<cfy> Kandu: 好吧
<calebot> MeaCulpa: 好长的 hosts...
<MeaCulpa> calebot: 很久没更新了，里面的链接应该是常更新的
<CyrusYzGTt> 剛纔圍觀五毛大戰
<CyrusYzGTt> 我有 109.30MB的hosts
<calebot> ...
<calebot> MB!
<XwinX> Oicebot: 你也踢我
<sikao_lfs> 都是凶悍的猛人。这么大的host
<CyrusYzGTt> -rw-r--r--. 1 root root 114507236  8月 15 23:27 /etc/hosts
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt: hehe, 共享！
<CyrusYzGTt> 需要 mulit on 才能正常使用，
<MeaCulpa> github谁来新建个proj
<MeaCulpa> 大家fork
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 不行，，我的都是屏蔽hosts,,
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 114M?
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt: 我的也不是全部，只是internet部分
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 不是啊，，用1000進制
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你还用awesome么
<jyfl987> XwinX: hoho 我就想看看到底谁t你
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 我這裏沒有綁定IP和域名，，不過部分將 adobe的屏蔽，，因爲flash
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 用阿
<CyrusYzGTt> 給我 OP,我來踢 XwinX
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt: 学编程不，vala
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我Firefox在访问某些网站的时候Fx会变成一个小框, 然后我在awesome就不会把它还原了, modkey + m没用
<yangtse> 怎样让终端支持中文？
<yangtse> 求助
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ ，，不跟你這個  gmlive的不負責監護人說話
<yangtse> 求大神相助
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt: 对, BS lerosua
<test3> yangtse: zhcon
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 搞不定, 我现在是用全屏然后还原的办法, 很笨拙
<CyrusYzGTt> XwinX§ 嗯
<jyfl987> yangtse: 找 薇菜
<yangtse> test3 8年前zhcon就不发展了吧
<cfy> namoamitabuddha:  我比你还惨，按下小的opera,直接不显示了。只有在切换tag才会再出来
<yangtse> jyf1987 不认识啊
<test3> yangtse:恩，不过依旧能用
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我现在是modkey + f两次
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 哦
<jyfl987> yangtse: microcai 他搞了个 cjk补丁 for kernel的 你等他来吧 这几天他肯定上线
<jyfl987> tty怀念
<jyfl987> ccek2k
<yangtse> 我和他交流过
<yangtse> 三个月前我电脑被媳妇没收前
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: maskray来的话, 你告诉他一个事情
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你告诉他
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: mathjax
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 让他google下
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: .
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 哦
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 听到没?
<cfy> ...
<jyfl987> yangtse: 既然如此 你还来这里问什么 额
<jyfl987> 额 老婆这么凶 居然没收电脑！
<jyfl987> 要是有人没收我电脑 我就叫他滚了
<XwinX> jyfl987: 所以你找不到老婆嘛
<yangtse> 我问进展，说不定现在设置一下字体就好了
<yangtse> 毕竟3.0了
<ilovezoe> :-D
<yangtse> 我存了点小钱，又买了一台
<jyfl987> 额 还有私房钱 lol
<yangtse> 我媳妇三台电脑
<jyfl987> 额 你媳妇也是搞技术的？
<jyfl987> 还是搞测试的？
<yangtse> 没事淘宝买东西看个电影啥的
<yangtse> 算是搞测试吧
<sikao_lfs> 估计是他家电脑更新换代太快。。。。留下来的。现在电脑用的超过5年的不多。
<DaBao> 吼吼，可以出去旅游喽
<yangtse> 我现在用的2850的神舟笔记本
<yangtse> 好可怜啊。
<yangtse> 发现底座不平，机器一个角翘起来。
<DaBao> 换平板
<yangtse> 蛮力弯回去
<yangtse> 发现是桌子不平
<DaBao> 。。。。
<iGnome> 这谁。这么搞笑的？说相声的？
<yangtse> 再弯回来
<sikao_lfs> 。。。。。。。
<jyfl987> 我刚昨天送了一台老笔记本
<jyfl987> 现在家里三个
<yangtse> 发现一个好用的方法
<yangtse> fbterm + ibus
<DaBao> 这什么本子啊？还能弯来弯去的
<jyfl987> DaBao: 正宗笔记本 绝对可以弯来弯去
<yangtse> 神船
<moriramar> jyfl987: +1
<yangtse> 推荐大家都用神船
<yangtse> 宇宙第一品牌
<DaBao> 弹性机壳
<yangtse> 随心所变
<jiero> 正宗笔记本。。。
<metbsd> 哪里能找到思科路由器的管理文档啊
<jiero> 我今天才知道手机原来还有锁屏这一说。
<DaBao> 估计是温度太高，烤软掉了
<CyrusYzGTt> 我用三聯書店出的筆記本
<jiero> 好本。
<DaBao> 哎，又有事了，遁！
<roylez> metbsd: 你到底说的是交换机还是路由器
<metbsd> 2811
<jyfl987> 今天天气确实不错
<metbsd> router
<metbsd> 思科的交换机和路由器有啥区别啊
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341879 用wubi成功装上了ubuntu11.04 但是在软件中心下载软件的时候 经常卡死 概率非常之高 下个电驴都被迫重启 杯具！！ 用那个web qq 倒是装上了 按web qq桌面上的alt+ctrl+0回不到ubuntu的主桌面 鼠标点击也没有反应 请问哪位大侠帮帮忙 解释下啊... 统计信息: 发表于 由 hai2313 ...
<metbsd> 思科的交换机和路由器有啥区别啊 roylez
<atcho> 困。。。
<liemehoc> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=341830
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 用python登录189.cn失败
<liemehoc> 大家帮忙看一下啊
<atcho> ig
<atcho> iGnome: 你用什么登录的irc啊？
<CyrusYzGTt> ee用 神器
<atcho> ee是谁。。。？
<CyrusYzGTt> 天下神器莫能守之，執者失之，爲者敗之
<atcho> 弃之
<jyfl987> XwinX: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/43a39d58gw1dk7eg1xkicj.jpg
<iGnome> atcho: opera
<iGnome> CyrusYzGTt: 乖。
<iGnome> jyfl987: 肉垫子，其实就够。
<atcho> 我这里老是乱码 iGnome
<atcho> 你还用erc不
<iGnome> 浏览器怎么会乱码。又自动识别的
<jyfl987> iGnome: 那样不够酷阿
<iGnome> 这谁啊。用erc，还冒充别人的。
<iGnome> cfy:
<iGnome> jyfl987: 舌头，够酷不。
<cfy> iGnome: ?
<atcho> cfy: 。。。
<cfy> atcho: ?
<atcho> 乱码 怎么弄？
<tusooa> ls
<iGnome> XwinX: 没烟了
<tusooa> atcho: enconv
<iGnome> lerosua: 斗篷咋还在泡
<atcho> tusooa: 用win7
<tusooa> atcho: 那不知道了
<jyfl987> iGnome: 用舌头不是酷了 是傻逼了
<lerosua> iGnome: 说我啥哩
<atcho> 记不清 谁是谁了
<cfy> iGnome: Kandu: tusooa: http://184.82.41.44/default.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: main
<cfy> iGnome: Kandu: tusooa: blog终于能跑起来了。。。
<tusooa> cfy: en.看到了。
<tusooa>  :em05
<iGnome> jyfl987: 你明白了啊。
<jyfl987> iGnome: 跟你差不多
<jyfl987> cfy: 好丑
<iGnome> lerosua: 看你还没动嘛。
<cfy> jyfl987: 没办法。。。
<lerosua> iGnome: 这不在收拾东西嘛
<cfy> jyfl987: 你有没。。。
<cfy> tusooa: 我还是打不开你的。。。
<iGnome> 大便星云啊。 cfy
<cfy> iGnome: 没错。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ ..
<iGnome> lerosua: 额。
<tusooa> cfy: 改hosts，要
<atcho> 照样乱
<cfy> tusooa: 你都已经被dns污染了？
<cfy> tusooa: nb了。。。
<tusooa> cfy: 不是，是现在那ip被ban了
<tusooa> cfy: MaskRay那个原来也是
<jyfl987> cfy: 我当然有 geek42.info
<tusooa> xtreemhost的。
<tusooa> 似乎被功夫网的是.12
<iGnome> tusooa: 你似乎有蛮多家当。
<roylez> iGnome: .
<tusooa> iGnome: 啥
<iGnome> 有蛮多域名？
<jyfl987> wtf 502
<iGnome> roylez: 你又溜号
<cfy> http://184.82.41.44/default.html
<cfy> 改了标题了。
<cfy> jyfl987: 哦。我去看看，顺便抄点css
<iGnome> 猪才哼哼
<cfy> jyfl987: 打不开。。。。
<jyfl987> cfy: 我的502了 看来最近vps又重启过
<cfy> jyfl987: ....
<tusooa> cfy: 能不能，别用ip
<cfy> tusooa: 别用ip?
<tusooa> cfy: 好歹，搞个域名啊。。。
<cfy> tusooa: 哦。。
<tusooa> cfy: 这样发ip地址，别人记不住啊。。。
<cfy> tusooa: http://ilisp.tk/default.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: ChenFengyuan's Blog
<jyfl987> cfy: 我这还有几个info域名 要不给你玩玩？
<jyfl987> cfy: 比如 lerosua.info  xwinx.info 什么的
<lerosua> jyfl987: bs
<cfy> jyfl987: 免费域名是有阿。可是，google就是不收我。。。
<jyfl987> lerosua: 哼哼
<jyfl987> cfy: 你没哥狠嘛
<tusooa> Hunchentoot Default Page
<tusooa> This is the Hunchentoot default page. You're most likely seeing it because the server administrator hasn't set up a custom default page yet.
<tusooa> Hunchentoot is a web server written in Common Lisp. More info about Hunchentoot can be found at http://weitz.de/hunchentoot/.
<cfy> jyfl987: ....
<iGnome> lerosua: 趁要回家，去扁一次这胖子
<cfy> 厄。。
<tusooa> cfy: 直接打开ilisp.tk 就这样
<cfy> 有人在恶意提交？
<jyfl987> 这鬼vps 重启 搞得我也要做makefile blog
<cfy> tusooa: 这个正常的。这是默认页面。。。。
<lerosua> iGnome: 吃人家的嘴软，拿人家的手软，不好扁他，才吃他一顿饭哩
<iGnome> 。。太便宜了
<tusooa> cfy: 域名刚开始google不收录是正常的。
<roylez> iGnome: 掉线
<cfy> tusooa: 哦。
<cfy> tusooa: 我还是等吧
<iGnome> 啥烂公司，还掉线
<roylez> iGnome: ....
<cfy> 这里刚才有没有人提交留言啥的？
<cfy> 我这里都报错来了。。。
<cfy> 我这里都报错了。。。
<iGnome> cfy: 咋提交的
<sikao_lfs> 我啊。只提交一次。
<cfy> iGnome: 什么？
<roylez> iGnome: 神当年不要我，只好进烂公司了
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 找不到core.img http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341889 今天尝试把ubuntu复制到移动硬盘（wubi安装的）来做个移动系统。但是在安装grub4dos后怎样都无法引导成功。于是想到用grub4dos引导grub2再引导ubuntu。 可是发现安装完grub2后找不到core.img。请各位大大帮帮忙。小弟初次接触这个系统，还不是很懂。 统计信息: ...
<iGnome> 又来。你和 MeaCulpa不是搞得火热。
<cfy> sikao_lfs: tusooa: jyfl987: 你们都正确提交一次了。不过后来，我这里报错了。。
<sikao_lfs> 给的链接我能打开，只有3个人的留言啊。
<roylez> iGnome: ...
<cfy> sikao_lfs: 嗯，我的调试介面报错的。
<jyfl987> cfy: 挫
<cfy> jyfl987: [a href="http://g.cn/"]g.cn[/a]
<^k^> ⇪ title: Google
<cfy> jyfl987: 哈哈。。。
<jyfl987> cfy: 测试测试么
<cfy> jyfl987: 吐血的模块里没有unescape...于是。。我就替换了。。。
<cfy> jyfl987: 破模块。。。
<iGnome> below is your post
<cfy> iGnome: 太长了？
<iGnome> 每次都是
<jyfl987> cfy: 我自己写过 html2ubb
<iGnome> 太不人性化
<cfy> iGnome: name最长20,email最长50,
<cfy> iGnome: ...
<cfy> iGnome: 截图
<adam8157> gfrog: ping
<gfrog> adam8157, hi
<gfrog> adam8157, 啥事请
<iGnome> below is your post {𠁆𠈌𠓗} 	 name(required)(up to 20 characters)
<iGnome> {2222@163.com} 	 email(required)(will not be published)(up to 50 characters)
<iGnome> {⅀⌬⇛⌘✂䷬✤✺✽✿❆✎☎☻☞☛} 	 your comments(required
<cfy> 这是？
<adam8157> gfrog: 求个简单的装kvm客户端的xml...
<cfy> 乱码的结果么？
<cfy> iGnome: 是你阿。。。。
<iGnome> 破网
<cfy> iGnome: T_T
<cfy> iGnome: 给测试代码，我测试一下。。。
<iGnome> 。。
<gfrog> adam8157, 哥哥，我说了我不是libvirt的啊。。。 直接给你qemu命令行成嘛？
<iGnome> 自己复制嘛
<cfy> iGnome: 太那个了吧。。。。
<iGnome> ꝎꙬꝎꙬꝎꙬ
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ bingo 你這次發的都能看，，
<iGnome> 压力测试
<iGnome> 兲
<adam8157> gfrog: 介样...我去改以前的xml好了...:-)
<cfy> iGnome: 估计是计算得出太长了。。。
<cfy> iGnome: 我改长点好了。。。
<iGnome> 没道理吧
<iGnome> 自己测试吧
<gfrog> adam8157, 为嘛一定要xml呢。。。 virt-manager不挺好嘛
<tusooa> ꝎꙬ
<tusooa> ꝎꙬꝎꙬꝎꙬ
<tusooa> 这啥
<adam8157> gfrog: 求方法, 迅速安装5台kvm的guest...
<gfrog> adam8157, 装一台，复制4次，lol
<adam8157> gfrog: 我记得你是kvm的啊...
<gfrog> adam8157, kvm直接玩命令行啊，完全无视xml，xml是libvirt解析的
<cfy> iGnome: 额。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 哦, 你们有wiki啥的给个? 安装步骤什么的
<cfy> iGnome: 原来是escape之后，就变得超长了。。。。。
 * adam8157 没玩过kvm, 羞涩路过
<gfrog> adam8157, 啊。。。 貌似木有啊，给你个命令行呗，你照着改改就差不多了吧
<gfrog> adam8157, 没啥复杂的
<iGnome> cfy: perl有length。 lol
<cfy> iGnome: 我改好了。你再试试
<cfy> iGnome: 不是这个。。。。。我没unescape的。。。。
<cfy> iGnome: ꝎꙬꝎꙬꝎꙬ=  "&#xA74E;&#xA66C;&#xA74E;&#xA66C;&#xA74E;&#xA66C;"
<cfy> iGnome: 你说能不超长么。。。
<iGnome> uft8的length
<jyfl987> adam8157: 没玩过kvm基本就等于没前途了
<cfy> iGnome: post的时侯会escape...我本地没unescape的模块。。。悲剧了
<iGnome> 打倒。 lol
<adam8157> jyfl987: 所以现在跟上嘛
<gfrog> jyfl987, 玩xen呗，哈
<cfy> iGnome: 我找找模块。。。。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 呵呵 还是喜欢kvm
<iGnome> tusooa: 你发的？前面？全都是蛋疼字符了
<gfrog> jyfl987, 谢谢。。。
<iGnome> ꙮ
<cfy> iGnome: 难不成是菊花？
<iGnome> 一周都蛋疼用这个 ꙮ
<tusooa> 不҉能҉记҉住҉名҉字҉啊҉。҉。҉。҉
<cfy> tusooa: 还没写好。不过cookies是测试过的。 能用的。。。。
<tusooa> fx 5
<iGnome> 我要远离键盘。
<Kandu> cfy: 不錯 XD
<cfy> Kandu: 你blog上的。我回复，你删掉吧。。。
<cfy> Kandu: http://machinelife.org/index.php?tab=blog&article=irresponsible.xml
<^k^> ⇪ title: MachineLife
<Kandu> cfy: 我也忘記判斷 name email 和 cookie 了
<jiero> iGnome: 弹空气输入。
<cfy> Kandu: 你也没web site的选项阿 :D
<Kandu> cfy: 這個沒必要的
<Kandu> cfy: 你那留言給留着
<cfy> Kandu: ...
<mao> 大家帮帮忙syntax error: unknown user 'debian-transmission' in statoverride file
<mao> 现在什么软件都装不了了
<moriramar> mao: 你看看你的 /etc/shadow 中的情况吧。
<mao> moriramar: 麻烦就在这，原来我以为transmission-daemon没有，我吧这个用户和组都给删掉了
<mao> 错了，是“没用“
<jyfl987> cfy: geek42.info 好了
<mao> moriramar: /etc/shadow中也没有这个用户
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你英文好不
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我主页居然有人留言， 但全是英文
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 帮我看看行不
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 是不是都在骂我
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 不好，長的句子通過google翻譯
<snugglecat> http://snugglecat.tk/open.php/131
<^k^> ⇪ title: add the functions update resource of remote collection to local
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 給地址，，我看看，，
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 看看这个。
<Kandu> mao: /var/lib/dpkg/statoverride 改改?
<Kandu> mao: 把有那個用戶的條目刪了
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,,這裏怎麼其他語言的都在，，而且，，貌似在做廣告的也有，，建議去除匿名發佈
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, :)
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 靠，，俄語，，羅馬尼亞語都有，，還有廣告，。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 是啊。 大多都是广告吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 額，，所以，，我就覺得很糾結，，還是註冊留言，，還是匿名發佈，，這個
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, I love diaryblog.sourceforge.net , bookmarked ! 后面还带个 facebook 的链接
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, Your writing is superior and gives food for thought. I hope that I'll have additional time to go via your content. Regards. I wish that you basically publish new texts and invite you to greet me.
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,,去你的，，我現在梯子，是失靈了，，昨天剛在這說就不能上
<snugglecat> ........
<snugglecat> 有人说我写作好呢。 还不知道我使用 google 翻译的
<moriramar> mao: 那我就沒辦法了。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 怎么了
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 額，，好吧，，繼續發揚，，
<moriramar> mao: 你看看有沒有類似做這樣事的。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 你說facebook,,我現在找不到梯子上去
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 我感覺你的留言很自由，，基本什麼信息都有，，
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我也上不去， 我很久没上过自己的网页了。 还真不知道有人看呢
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 是啊
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,,有色情廣告，有反動的，，有正動的
<Evanescence> 用ifttt就不用翻枪搞facebook了，直接一个邮件，twitter，facebook，什么的全更新了，多方便啊，还不翻枪，^_^
<mao> Kandu: 謝謝 問題解決了
<mao> moriramar: 謝謝，问题解决了
<OT_iux> telex好用么
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 还有色情的？？ 哪个
<snugglecat> 看到有几个视频的链接
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 沒有，，我說的是我以前被牆的那個博客
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 不會用ifttt
<snugglecat> 我努力做好现在的版面。 吸引更多人
<mao> Kandu: moriramar : 谢谢诶。原来我试着改/var/lib/dpkg/statoverride 时，没有条目没有删除干净，光标还停留在下一行，也就是说相当于有一行空白行。看来马虎要不得。谢谢你们，我又长了个心眼
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 嗯，話說，你這個程式，我到現在還沒有用過，，
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 哪个， cms 还是我的客户端， cms 正在改。 你用现在很难用。
<snugglecat> 我现在不是在抓 tusooa 来做摸
<snugglecat> tusooa, 加入我党啦
<Kandu> mao: 只能說 dpkg 這個安裝程式沒寫好，連空行都不能處理
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 那好，，等你的程式像iftt 差不多出名我就用
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 好的
 * snugglecat 死拽着 tusooa 进 snuggle cat 党
<snugglecat> tusooa, 在不
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 給個期限，，不能要猴哥年破馬日啊
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 拉多个人就快点。
<snugglecat> tusooa, 在不。
<snugglecat> 一俩月吧
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 好吧，。。我睡覺等待
<snugglecat> 好的：）
<iGnome> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=9626980816
<^k^> ⇪ title: 厂家直销4轮赛格威电动滑板车外贸新款最相似国外2轮Segway1000W-淘宝网
<snugglecat> coming soon
<MeaCulpa> 4 è½®segway...
<iGnome> lol
<cfy> http://imagebin.org/168068
<cfy>  
<cfy> 哈哈
<cfy> This document was successfully checked as XHTML 1.0 Strict!
<iGnome> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTIxMDY3NTky.html
<atcho> ubuntu-cn was created on 星期日 2006/11/26 14:42:54
<CyrusYzGTt> .. nvidia的GPU查看工具命名很邪惡 nvidia-smi -a
<tusooa> This document was successfully checked as XHTML 1.1!
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt, smi是个神马缩写？
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 你不純潔，，故意的，，
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt, 才没有。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ ,,我告訴 ee，，你在裝純
<Kandu> cfy: 我也是 XD
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt, 查过wiki了， SMI – system management interrupt, see System Management Mode 你这xe的人儿
<cfy> Kandu: 厄。。。不过我现在貌似出问题了。。。。
<Kandu> cfy: -_-b
<cfy> Kandu: 看到你的才去搞的。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 普通人不看wiki的，，
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt, 那你说普通人认为这是啥缩写？ lol
<jackey> 11.04更新完进不了系统了，显示没法创建home，这是怎么回事
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 不說,。。爲了維護irc的純潔性，，我不說。。就是不說。。還是不說。。除非ee說。我不說，反正ee說了，，就不說
<Kandu> cfy: 剛隨便試了 news.qq.com 的一篇新聞，530 Errors, 289 warning(s)
<cfy> Kandu: 哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> Kandu§ 恭喜你，被監控了/或者qq只是禁止天朝百姓看。我也遇到過，，
<cfy> Kandu: youku 225 Errors, 3 warning(s)
<Kandu> cfy: 整站無 e 無 w 要花點功夫的
<cfy> Kandu: 从头开始的时候，就要注意了。
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯，好麻烦的
<tusooa> 包含空白的族科名称应该包含于蔻蔻中。 #翻译得很搞笑
<MeaCulpa> http://linux.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/08/16/0637204&amp;from=rss
<MeaCulpa> NASDAQ还Gentoo啊...
<emacsyin> MeaCulpa: 啥意思
<MeaCulpa> 高频交易系统，unix不堪用...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那 rtos?
<emacsyin> MeaCulpa: 这是一个方面，股票客户端也要用linux就好了
<emacsyin> 难道外国炒股的人，也都用windows不成？
<jiero> emacsyin: 可能。
<MeaCulpa> emacsyin: 用mac的都大有人在
<metbsd> 外国人不炒股的
<MeaCulpa> BB的也大有人在
<jiero> emacsyin: 随意他们怎么用的。
<ScarletWolf> 呃。。。NASDAQ用gentoo啊。。。
<ScarletWolf> 可定制性确实不错
<jiero> emacsyin: 反正交易速率很低下。
<emacsyin> ScarletWolf: 客户端也要用linux才行
<emacsyin> jiero: 美国股民可能没中国多
<ScarletWolf> emacsyin，上面没说客户端用linux呀
<jiero> emacsyin: 恩。好吧。人家有钱都花在享乐了。
<namoamitabuddha> 美国军方是用啥
<ScarletWolf> namoamitabuddha: redhat
<jyfl987> emacsyin: 美国人口也没中国多么
<namoamitabuddha> ScarletWolf: 上次新闻说微软为他们定制啥的, 是干啥的
<emacsyin> 美国涨价没中国快吧
<ScarletWolf> namoamitabuddha: 那个我不知到，之前看过一个文章说美国军方用redhat
<emacsyin> 我想知道美国的物价上涨指数
<emacsyin> 我想知道美国的CPI
<ScarletWolf> namoamitabuddha: 至于比例如何就不知到了
<jyfl987> ScarletWolf: 核潜艇嘛  上次看过
<GNUdog> MeaCulpa, NYSE 用的 RHEL
<jyfl987> 美国物价要跟中国这么涨 奥黑政府应该提前倒台了吧
<emacsyin> 中国物价不会像民国末年那时候吧？
<emacsyin> 下次温家宝开记者招待会，我就会提问：请问总理，还要多久，一动车组人民币能买一个打火机？
<ScarletWolf> emacsyin，你会被影帝河蟹的。。。
<jyfl987> emacsyin: 影帝会含泪告诉你
<emacsyin> 影帝告诉我：如果非要我给你一个期限，那么我希望是一万年！
<emacsyin> 正在这时候，广场上的主席爬起来了，说：一万年太久，只争朝夕！
<ScarletWolf> emacsyin, 别。。。
<wukui> 删了opnebox 的rc.xml， 进系统一片黑
<wukui> 谁给支个招，把openbox干掉
<namoamitabuddha> wukui: 卸载openbox不ok?
<wukui> 不登录，直接进桌面的，默认成openbox了，没法卸啊
<ilovezoe> 把.xinitrc ?
<alpha080> Go to tty, newbie
<namoamitabuddha> wukui: 装awesome
<jyfl987> wukui:  额  你不会进tty?
<jyfl987> ctrl + alt + f1 -f6
<alpha080> Press ctrl + alt + f 1
<wukui> 知道了，谢谢各位
<namoamitabuddha> 原来忽悠newbie这么容易...
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: RHEL与我来说就是UNIX
<GNUdog> MeaCulpa, 为啥？
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: 不好用
<GNUdog> MeaCulpa, 好用不好用，和是不是 Unix 有什么关系…
<GNUdog> 这啥逻辑啊
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 其实应该跟他说 alt + sysq + b的
<jiero> 小米手机啊。。。
<jiero> 我喜欢小米稀饭。
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 致敬阿弥陀佛
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: 要商业化，还要跟上unix那些feature...
 * CyrusYzGTt 慶賀 i915驅動更新了，，快去 kernel.org的i915 fork下載
<GNUdog> MeaCulpa, 本身的 RHEL，你可以免费获取，收的是技术支持的钱
<GNUdog> Unix 现在还有多少 feature？
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: kernel 3?
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: 装个包都不给实际链接的
<GNUdog> 抛去一些自家的东西
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 是專門的linux fork for i915
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: Feature不多，更新慢，但是封闭，藏着掖着，呵呵
<GNUdog> MeaCulpa, 源码自己都随便下了，还藏着？
<GNUdog> 谁家生产系统会天天升级？
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: 我说的是unix藏着掖着
<CyrusYzGTt> Documentation/PCI/MSI-HOWTO.txt            |   89 +-
<GNUdog> MeaCulpa, Unix 除去一些自家的，比如 AIX、HP-UX，我感觉其他的已经差不多了
<CyrusYzGTt> Documentation/PCI/MSI-HOWTO.txt            |   89 +-也有新的支持方法了
<GNUdog> Solaris 迟早要死在 Oracle 手里
<alpha080> 每年都有很多菜鸟出现在这里，有的被消灭了，有的成为高手，还有的成为资深 菜鸟，比如我。。。
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: 生产系统也许不会天天升级，但是很有可能用比源里新的或是不如源的包，更有可能采取和源不一样的包配对方式
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: 没啥其他的了
<MeaCulpa> Oracle嘛，就把Solaris晾着，慢慢死
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 不会吧 就是个显卡模块而已 干嘛开个fork
<GNUdog> 死之前把 zfs 贡献出来
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: Oracle自己开发linux去了。。。
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 南无阿弥陀佛
<emacsyin> 各位，大家都要听阿：google收购了摩托罗拉！！！
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: ...Oracle...没这个能力吧
<GNUdog> ScarletWolf, 君不见，Oracle 天天在 BZ 上爬
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: SysRq + B也太狠了, 至少REISUB吧
<GNUdog> emacsyin, 火星人，你好
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 這是 爲了更好使用cPU顯卡的驅動，，會快很多和解碼效率加大，，爲蒼老師的教育片做出不滅的貢獻
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: 改RHEL去了。。。
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: namo就是致敬的意思嘛
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 皈依
<GNUdog> RHEL 6 的话，如果只是办公写写代码，还不错
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 我是说你改模块不就行了 何必专门去写整个内核
<alpha080> 佛教。。。
<emacsyin> GNUdog: 我火星了阿？还有什么最新消息
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 话说我们考试的时候, 答案还是Ctrl + Alt + Fn
<GNUdog> emacsyin, 这个消息，应该是20小时前的消息了
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 什么考试
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ,,額，，其實也可以用其他fork的，，linus的分支也merge i915 fork的
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 笔试
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 很无聊 我想有个为mips定制的
<MeaCulpa> 下班~~
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 我说考什么呢
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 竞赛
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 那也有啊
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 内容阿
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 要优化过的
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 简单编程
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 好吧，，也有的，，不過找要時間，，自己去
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 有没有用汇编写的 实现linux的 syscall的
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 你们佛教还考编程？
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 不是......
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ..嗯，，貌似內核有syscall的選項。。
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 听 snugglecat 乱讲啥
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 我的意思是就跟 wine那样 实现那套api调用
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 只是nick, 又不是身份...
<snugglecat> namoamitabuddha, 我又怎么了
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 谁知道你是不是真的呢 现在还有摇滚乐佛呢 有个编程佛也很正常
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 何况 佛教说 佛在万物嘛
<snugglecat> namoamitabuddha, 我又怎么了
<snugglecat> namoamitabuddha, 我又怎么了
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ,,不清楚，，
<snugglecat> namoamitabuddha, 我又得罪你啥了
<namoamitabuddha> snugglecat: 南无阿弥陀佛
<snugglecat> namoamitabuddha, 你这 吃肉的和尚
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 哦, 反正是考试, 出题没有任何正规性
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 那个定义在哪个文件里呢 我有 kernel 3的代码 我去看看
<namoamitabuddha> snugglecat: 南无阿弥陀佛
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 你要出国？
<snugglecat> namoamitabuddha, 北有阿弥陀佛
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 不是
<namoamitabuddha> snugglecat: 南无阿弥陀佛
<snugglecat> namoamitabuddha, 你这出口转内消的和尚
<namoamitabuddha> snugglecat: 南无阿弥陀佛
<namoamitabuddha> 老k来了
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 南无jyf菩萨
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ sysctl???
<snugglecat> 正则怎么 表示 非 xxx 开头的单词
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 不是这个
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 正则怎么 表示非 xxx开头的单词
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 那就不清楚了，，你編譯個內核看看，，
<snugglecat> (!xxx).* 酱紫？？？
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 不會
<snugglecat> 谁会正则的
<snugglecat> 非 xxx 开头的单词怎么表示
<snugglecat> (!xxx).* 酱紫？？？
<snugglecat> (?!xxx).* 酱紫????
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-8-generic #11-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 12 20:20:03 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<snugglecat> 谁懂得， 有点急切
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 编译也不会告诉你有几个阿
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 3.0.1已經是release了。。還不去 升級
<snugglecat> jyfl987, 懂不
<snugglecat> 有点急
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ..選擇模塊有的，用非圖形的
<snugglecat> 谁会正则的
<snugglecat> 非 xxx 开头的单词怎么表示
<snugglecat> 和尚懂不
<snugglecat> 很急哇
<snugglecat> 谁帮帮忙
<namoamitabuddha> [^abc]?
<snugglecat> 非xxx开头的， 和非xxx结尾的， 分别怎么用正则表示
<namoamitabuddha> 正则表达式好像有个补集的
<namoamitabuddha> 你自己google, 我又不知道正则
<snugglecat> namoamitabuddha, 那个是非单个字母的哇
<CyrusYzGTt> 佛說：啊託呢經，，後漢俺是高一
<CyrusYzGTt> 這分明是穿越的
<^k^>  /^[^abc].+[^xxx]$/
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你是哪的。 台湾的汉子？？？
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 3.0.1已經是release了。。還不去 升級
<^k^> o
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..不是
<snugglecat> ^k^, 这个解释下， 不大懂哇
<snugglecat> 不是连续的xxx
<^k^> snugglecat google一下
<snugglecat> 好吧， 非 blue 开头的单词怎么表示
<cfy> Kandu:个受不了了。。。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 太搞了。。。就这样无声得出错了。。
<snugglecat> [^blue].+ ????
<CyrusYzGTt> Documentation/ramoops.txt
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • UBUNTU 11.04下用WINE运行YY出错了。昨天还能上去了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341913 如题： Screenshot.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mr.Soul — 2011-08-16 18:10
<zkwlx> 用linux制作ppt用什么软件？谢谢
<CyrusYzGTt> Memory is a unique resource in the sense that it is present in a limited
<CyrusYzGTt> amount. If a task requires a lot of CPU processing, the task can spread
<CyrusYzGTt> its processing over a period of hours, days, months or years, but with
<CyrusYzGTt> memory, the same physical memory needs to be reused to accomplish the task.
<alvin_rxg> hello, eeepc 不能录音的问题如何解决？ snd-hda-intel model 也不起作用。 deiban 6
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ ..'
<jiero> zkwlx:  用LibreOffice Impress
<zkwlx> jiero:  恩，已经找到了，谢谢
<emacsyin> GNUpuma: Gphone要下降到3000以下才好办哦
<jiero> emacsyin: 今天上市了个疯狂的Android改手机啊。
<jiero> emacsyin: 你应该等等，似乎是国人自己定制的Android，看了视频竟然和我的N900速度接近了。
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ http://fpaste.org/RhX1/
<DBLobster> :-(
<jiero> N900用Cantarell字体就是漂亮呢。。。在电脑上就感觉不出来。
<emacsyin> jiero: 你说的是哪个？
<jiero> emacsyin: 小米。
<emacsyin> jiero: 估计google收购摩托以后，最新的机型也要明年初才会出来了，要明年底才能买了
<emacsyin> jiero: 听说了
<jiero> emacsyin: 刚看到新闻，1999元，双核1.5Ghz。
<emacsyin> jiero: 不知道没有系统自带的一堆垃圾
<emacsyin> jiero: 国产手机就是垃圾软件太多又卸载不了
<jiero> emacsyin: 国人定制的系统啊。不会有什么垃圾的。
<emacsyin> jiero: N900应该没有双核1.5G吧？
<jiero> emacsyin: 哈哈，是原来金山的老大雷军的，金山自己的玩意一般没啥垃圾。
<jzr> test
<^k^> jzr, ....  ㍪ 
<emacsyin> jiero: 价位大概多少？
<jiero> emacsyin: 。。。N900 600Mhz速度几乎相当双核1Ghz Android
<jzr> 中文测试。。。
<emacsyin> jiero: 那是你自我感觉良好吧
<jiero> emacsyin: 什么？
<jiero> emacsyin: 你去看测试吧。
<zkwlx> emacsyin:  网站直销1999，小米论坛的骨灰会员1600左右
<emacsyin> zkwlx: 价格还可以
<emacsyin> jiero: 我一只在担心，为何HTC每台机子要给微软5美元？
<zkwlx> emacsyin:  恩，用泪君话说是面向骨灰级玩家
<ScarletWolf> emacsyin,专利呗。。
<emacsyin> ScarletWolf: 什么专利？
<ScarletWolf> emacsyin，不清楚，这些专利好像很复杂
<jzr> 有人推荐一个arch下好用的irc
<ScarletWolf> emacsyin，有些手机方面公司倒闭了，微软就收购过来，那些公司原来的专利也就归微软了
<jzr> 。。这个chatzilla好不顺手。。
<emacsyin> google应该收购微软，干嘛去收购摩托阿
<emacsyin> google最好是能把中国中央政府收购掉
<soiamso> emacsyin:  好像钱不够，而且垄断吧
<emacsyin> soiamso: 收购java有问题吗
<emacsyin> soiamso: 不是说谷歌和java也有纠纷了
<soiamso> emacsyin: 没有，sun 就65亿美金
<zkwlx> emacsyin:  之前sun要卖给google来着，但是google没看上....
<emacsyin> soiamso: 65亿比摩托便宜多了
<soiamso> emacsyin: sun 就没有什么核心技术，google 觉着自己用几个月就能搞出sun那套软件，而且更好
<jiero> emacsyin: 苹果应该收购 oracle 然后告到Google
<jiero> emacsyin: 然后苹果再收购Nokia，专利费就不用交了。
<emacsyin> soiamso: 为何没搞出来
<soiamso> emacsyin: go 语言就是最好的证明
<jiero> soiamso: google没搞出java来。
<soiamso> emacsyin: 因为要抢在 微软之前，上市，而且收购回来的 Android 应用部分是java 写的
<soiamso> jiero: java 的作者在google 吧？
<jiero> soiamso: 。。。原创者什么事。。。
<soiamso> jiero: 想搞一个出来不是不行，现在是骑虎难下了。
<soiamso> jiero: 所以只能收购 moto 了
<soiamso> jiero: 先把 m$ 搞死
<jiero> soiamso: 是避免先被搞死。
<jiero> soiamso: 微软不可能成功收购Nokia，Google早就聊到了。
<soiamso> 只要 wp7 这一波挂掉，就可以踢掉  m$ 跟 nokia
<jiero> Nokia 为啥跟着微软混呢？不清楚啊。还是软件商赚钱多。。。
<jiero> 硬件赚钱很难。
<zkwlx> wp7这一波没那么容易刮掉吧
<emacsyin> jiero: 为何google能收购？
<soiamso> jiero: 因为只有微软找他吧
<soiamso> jiero: 微软一来就吧meego 搞掉
<jiero> emacsyin: 因为合作啊。
<jiero> soiamso: Intel不是战略伙伴，Nokia真该找HP或者Moto合作Meego，但是目光不够:D
<emacsyin> jiero: 为何google能收购，微软不能收购裸鸡呀？
<soiamso> jiero: 可以看到 google 会出 google 牌平板电脑
<emacsyin> 其实没这么复杂阿，直接把笔记本电脑做小点就是了，继续用linux
<jiero> emacsyin: Nokia国家势力，不同于摩托只是商业集团。
<Kandu> cfy: ?
<jiero> emacsyin: 给钱人家不卖你也没法子。
<emacsyin> jiero: 这么说，今后诺基亚也没什么搞头了，国家会限制它
<jiero> emacsyin: ？
<jiero> emacsyin: 保护和限制完全不是一回事吧。
<emacsyin> 诺基亚技术上已经落后，又不能被收购
<emacsyin> 今后只能越做越叉
<jiero> emacsyin: 。。。你太不了解了吧。。。Nokia要是落后的话其他那些。。。
<Kandu> emacsyin: 別胡說八道
<soiamso> emacsyin: 只是nokia 转身慢，现金流越来越弱，有可能拆分，m$ 最有可能收购。现在m$就是先吧nokia搞到拆分。
<soiamso> emacsyin: 吧wp7的上市时间拖后半年，就可以吧nokia 搞到拆分。
<soiamso> nokia 吧meego 踢掉，就是最差的选择，把自己的命运交到别人的手上了
<jiero> soiamso: 又把symbian踢掉了。
<jiero> soiamso: Nokia就是有个木马领袖和木马市场小组。
<jiero> 高管都是微软去的，而且CEO更是臭名昭著的出卖原公司的家伙。
<emacsyin> soiamso: 你是说，诺基亚硬件很厉害？
<emacsyin> 国家应该规定，手机用啥操作系统，由用户自己决定，不能兼容主流 操作系统的手机，不允许做智能机
<soiamso> emacsyin: 硬件绝对不是问题，就是领导者太软弱了
<emacsyin> 诺基亚的塞班我受不了
<jiero> 3D 探险游戏，无战斗，画面精致 http://www.engadget.com/2011/08/16/xiaomi-phone-hands-on/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Xiaomi Phone hands-on (updated with video) -- Engadget
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 错了。
<jiero> http://deadcyborg.com/download_page.html
<CyrusYzGTt> IFixit Kit Puts Second Hard Drive Inside DVD-Free Mac Mini
<^k^> ⇪ title: Dead Cyborg - download page
<alpha080> 小米配置怎样？
<moriramar> http://society.solidot.org/society/11/08/16/0856238.shtml
<^k^> ⇪ title: Solidot | 光明网文章揭示美“新殖民主义”
<moriramar> 這種評論太強大了。
<jiero> http://cordiatab.com/  7寸的 maemo /meego 平板，社区出品。
<^k^> ⇪ title: Cordia Open Tablet [Cordia Tab]
<jiero> :D开放的 :D  直接使用社区移植的各种程序和各种linux的arm版。
<sikao_lfs1> http://hua-yue.net/HuaShan/BBS/shishi/gbcurrent/176517.shtml
<^k^> ⇪ title: ZT江苏新华村改制中陨落 巨额资产落入书记囊中 + w/image
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: mathjax
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg搬家成功了?
<alvin_rxg> nö
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 人财屋子三得了?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 那你干么去了?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你给捐个 kückezeile 吧
<alvin_rxg> küchezeille
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 啥玩意?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 厨房?
<alvin_rxg> yo
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 新房子没有厨房?
<alvin_rxg> 没
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 那你惨了。妥妥的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 可怜的娃
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你有钱，给捐点吧
<gebjgd> 大便
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 我有屁钱
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 比我多就行
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 财主都在米国呢
<alvin_rxg> 预支一些吧
<cuihao> 有人懂Boyer-Moore算法吗？只用那个坏字符规则，是不是可能指针倒退，然后死循环？
<MaskRay> 不会
<cuihao> 诶，看来我写错了
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 看下MathJax
<cuihao> 唉，不知道语文太差还是怎么的，自己学算法总是搞不明白
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: o
<soiamso> cuihao: 可能你看的是中文版的吧
<cuihao> = =
<soiamso> cuihao: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boyer%E2%80%93Moore_string_search_algorithm
<^k^> ⇪ title: Boyer–Moore string search algorithm - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<cuihao> = = 英语更不想看。
<cuihao> 机房的人扯了N久的KMP，今天想请教一下，我才知道他们没有一个人真正写过KMP的代码。
<soiamso> cuihao: 什么是KMP ?
<cuihao> soiamso：一个字符串匹配算法
<MaskRay> knuth 改良过的 morris-pratt，很多人写成后者
<cuihao> 这算法啊，写了才知道自己不会 - -
<cuihao> 光听听感觉啥都会
<soiamso> cuihao: 用C 写会吃力点？
<cuihao> soiamso：用Python就不想写了 -v-
<MaskRay> soiamso: 求 haskell 写法
<soiamso> MaskRay: 写法就是先用C写，然后 FFI
<cuihao> 用了一年Python，算法水平大大下降
<MaskRay> soiamso: 我还以为要用 listArray……
<soiamso> cuihao: 概念流程比算法重要的年代？
<cuihao> soiamso：算法是基础呢
<soiamso> MaskRay: http://twanvl.nl/blog/haskell/Knuth-Morris-Pratt-in-Haskell
<^k^> ⇪ title: Knuth-Morris-Pratt in Haskell
<MaskRay> soiamso: 这个看起来像 Morris-Pratt
<soiamso> http://hackage.haskell.org/package/stringsearch-0.3.6.2
<^k^> ⇪ title: HackageDB: stringsearch-0.3.6.2
<cuihao> MaskRay： 字符串ALLPLEAPPLE，模式EAPPLE，最左边对齐，能解释一下用坏字符规则，第四个字符L个P不匹配时如何移动吗？
<jjjjjj> ß×£¿ÕâÊÇʲôµØ·½£¬ºÃÉñÃØßÏ£¬Ò²²»ÖªµÀÊܲ»ÊÜ»¶Ó­£¡
<^k^> jjjjjj:say 咦？这是什么地方，好神秘呦，也不知道受不受欢迎！ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<cuihao> jjjjjj: luan ma, yong UTF-8
<jjjjjj> Are Chinese?
<MaskRay> cuihao: EAPPLE 右移3格
<gjx> wmv怎么播?
<CyrusYzGTt> gjx§ mplayer
<gjx> http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/584216capture1313496802.jpg
<gjx> CyrusYzGTt: 是解码的问题
<gjx> CyrusYzGTt: 播不了
<jjjjjj>  CyrusYzGTt: 是解码的问题
<jjjjjj> [20:14] <gjx> CyrusYzGTt: 播不äº
<CyrusYzGTt> gjx§ 那就安裝 codecs
<gjx> CyrusYzGTt: 已经安装了
<gjx> video/x-asf-unknown decoder是什么？
<CyrusYzGTt> gjx§ 把 codecs 分別放在 /usr/lib/codecs 或者 /usr/lib/win32 然後鏈接 ln -s /usr/lib/win32 /usr/lib/codecs
<CyrusYzGTt> gjx§ 把 codecs 分別放在 /usr/lib(64)/codecs 或者 /usr/lib/win32 /usr/lib64/win64然後鏈接 ln -s /usr/lib/win32(/usr/lib64/win64) /usr/lib/codecs
<cuihao> MaskRay: 额，是这样啊。貌似我想复杂了。thx，我试试。
<gjx> 为什么？
<gjx> CyrusYzGTt: 原理
<CyrusYzGTt> gjx§ mplayer 可以混解編碼
<jyfl987> caleb-:  你们当地超市物价如何
<gjx> CyrusYzGTt: 我用的totem
<caleb-> jyfl987: 台北和上海差不多
<CyrusYzGTt> gjx§ 那就 yum install gstreamer*
<jyfl987> caleb-: 你不是去美国了么
<caleb-> jyfl987: 没啊，在湾湾
<CyrusYzGTt> gjx§ 那就 yum install gstreamer* --exclude=\*.{devel,static}
<jyfl987> caleb-: 不是吧 上次你说早去了美国了
<jyfl987> caleb-: 湾湾物价跟上海一样 收入可不一样哈
<gjx> CyrusYzGTt:   理论上应该是可以播放的  http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/861970capture1313497299.jpg
<CyrusYzGTt> gjx§ 你用什麼DE？
<jjjjjj> There are Chinese?
<gjx> CyrusYzGTt: 不好意思，什么是de？
<roylez_> gjx: desktop environment
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新人求助：关于ZHCON http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341918 可是本来纯命令行模式下安装了ZHCON以后显示中文正常，后来修改配置文件将系统语言改为为英文后在在纯命令行打开ZHCON显示的中文全为乱码，求教各位怎么解决，最好可以用纯命令行下正常显示英文 统计信息: 发表于 由 zxl88123 — 2011-08-16 20:08
<gjx> 11.04 unity
<roylez_> cfy: http://img2081.poco.cn/mypoco/myphoto/20110816/15/56197529201108161511593190989941533_022.jpg
<CyrusYzGTt> gjx§ ..totem在gtk默認使用 gstream的，，奇怪，，能不能在終端 mplayer 你那個 媒體文件的 輸出信息 貼到某個 paste讓後給了地址，我看看
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 怎麼都是玩 windows自己的遊戲，，不給力啊，，應該玩 星際或者紅警，，或者更好的
<gjx> CyrusYzGTt: ** Message: Missing plugin: gstreamer|0.10|totem|video/x-asf-unknown decoder|decoder-video/x-asf-unknown, fourcc=(fourcc)MSS2, format=(fourcc)MSS2 (video/x-asf-unknown decoder)
<gjx> ** Message: No installation candidate for missing plugins found.
<gjx> (totem:19671): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: _gst_util_uint64_scale_int: assertion `denom > 0' failed
<cfy> Kandu: 坏掉了。。。先晾着。。。
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 玩空当接龙和扫雷的最有境界
<adam8157> XwinX: hi
<CyrusYzGTt> 哪位在用 freenet 跟我私聊，，給我 號碼 。。
<cfy> roylez_: 还好。比看h的好多了。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 不过这个玩的拉风
<adam8157> XwinX: 听说你给找了个房子?
<roylez_> cfy: 等我有钱了也这么干
<CyrusYzGTt> gjx§ ..我說用 mplayer..不是totem
<gjx> CyrusYzGTt:  sorry 没装mplayer
<roylez_> adam8157: 多少米？
<caleb-> 玩无画面接龙和扫雷(盲棋)
<ghosTM55> hi all，晚上好
<adam8157> roylez_: 不知道呢, 等 XwinX 说话中, 两居 3500-4000?
<gjx> CyrusYzGTt: 声音是有的    就是没有图像
<CyrusYzGTt> gjx§ 好吧，，那麼 看看有沒有 libmms
<Kandu> cfy: 慢慢弄吧，大概以後還會有很多奇奇怪怪，隱蔽的問題等着你折騰的
<gjx> CyrusYzGTt: 有的
<CyrusYzGTt> gjx§ 哦，我知道了 ，，是 libstdcpp的問題
<Kandu> ghosTM55: 晚上好
<gjx> CyrusYzGTt: ?
<cfy> Kandu: 你搞了多久？
<cfy> roylez_: 没追求
<roylez_> cfy: 啥？
<Kandu> cfy: 很久，一直有各種問題伴隨
<Kandu> cfy: 特別是做了 opc 後
<cfy> Kandu: 我在想要不要换库。。。。。
 * CyrusYzGTt nnd,,有人在freenet冒充我的 轉用 nick...
<cfy> Kandu: 唉。。。
<cfy> roylez_: 说你没追求。。。。
<gjx> CyrusYzGTt:   libstdc++就装了这两个   http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/350775capture1313498101.jpg
<cfy> roylez_: 来cl好了
<cfy> roylez_: 可以弥补
<Kandu> cfy: 現在正打算將 opc 的環境也換成 debian 不用 arch 了
<cfy> Kandu: opc是啥环境？
<Kandu> cfy: archlinux 的
<roylez_> cfy: 啥？
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。
<caleb-> Kandu: 在开发 opc?
<cfy> roylez_: .
<roylez_> cfy: ...
<Kandu> cfy: arch on debian 問題一大把
<adam8157> XwinX: ping
<Kandu> caleb-: 沒，
<roylez_> cfy: www.ml-class.org
<ghosTM55> Kandu: :)
<CyrusYzGTt> Kandu§ gentoo on fedora 開始的時候也是問題大把
<CyrusYzGTt> gjx§ 安裝 5的，，可以通過 yum install LSB 安裝
<roylez_> cfy: 打算上吗？
<roylez_> cfy: 我想上上 ml，db没兴趣，ai觉得太遥远
<caleb-> gentoo on fedora 是啥？
<gjx> CyrusYzGTt: 好的  我试试
<gjx> CyrusYzGTt: 貌似还是不行
<CyrusYzGTt> gjx§ ..唉，，我解決的方法都告訴你了，，還不行就 vlc了，或者安裝 mplayer
<gjx> CyrusYzGTt: 好吧，还是谢谢你了。其实那视频不看也没事儿
<tusooa> 一直都在折腾archive
<tusooa> [master d0b8d9f] 边栏上增加archive
<tusooa> perl好啊，好
<adam8157> XwinX: ping ping ping
<cfy> roylez_: 我想想
<roylez_> cfy: 你真麻烦
<roylez_> adam8157: www.ml-class.org
<cfy> roylez_: 这个比ai那个，打开慢多了。。
<cfy> roylez_: 而且，我ai的书都买了
<roylez_> cfy: ..........................
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) cfy
<cfy> 这啥表情?看不懂。。。 roylez_
<roylez_> A PUNCH IN cfy's FACE
<cfy> roylez_: 2. What textbook should I buy?
<cfy>  There is no need to buy anything. We will provide detailed lecture notes of all the technical content, which will be yours to keep and use as a reference after the end of class.
<adam8157> roylez_: 标题党
<roylez_> cfy: 估计是pdf发过来
<cfy> roylez_: 太慢了。。。。。。慢死咯
<roylez_> cfy: 我这边没压力
<cfy> roylez_: .
<roylez_> adam8157: 有兴趣吗？
<adam8157> roylez_: 没, 内核还没看过来呢...没时间看别的东西, 虽然内核也很少看...
<adam8157> XwinX: ping ping ping
<cfy> roylez_: 说说，讲啥的？
<roylez_> cfy: 好坑阿，10月10日开始，12月16日结束
<roylez_> cfy: 我喜欢....
<cfy> roylez_: 啥叫machine learnig?
<roylez_> This course provides a broad introduction to machine learning, datamining, and statistical pattern recognition. Topics include: (i) Supervised learning (parametric/non-parametric algorithms, support vector machines, kernels, neural networks). (ii) Unsupervised learning (clustering, dimensionality reduction, recommender systems, deep learning). (iii) Best practices in machine learning (bias/variance theory; innovation process in machine learning and 
<roylez_> Machine learning is the science of getting computers to act without being explicitly programmed. In the past decade, machine learning has given us self-driving cars, practical speech recognition, effective web search, and a vastly improved understanding of the human genome. Machine learning is so pervasive today that you probably use it dozens of times a day without knowing it. Many researchers also think it is the best way to make progress towards 
<cfy> roylez_: 好吧，你学了以后，传资料给我。。。
<cfy> roylez_: 然后我们可以讨论嘛 :D
<roylez_> cfy: 你死去吧
 * adam8157 两个学院派
<cfy> roylez_: 我都打不开。你说有办法么？！
<roylez_> cfy: 我打算上船了
<cfy> roylez_: 等我到了学校再说。。。说不定学校打开飞快。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 买3G上网卡，开专线
<cfy> roylez_: .
<cfy> roylez_: 成本阿。
<roylez_> cfy: 这东西不是想学就有人愿意教你的
<cfy> roylez_: 不都不这样。。
<cfy> roylez_: 不都这样。。
<fobirc> 博客和微博有什么不一样？
<ilovezoe> fobirc: 一个大点，一个小很多
<adam8157> cfy: 还在上学啊?
<mao> #gentoo-cn
<cfy> adam8157: 嗯
<adam8157> cfy: 年轻啊
<cfy> adam8157: 还有更年轻的呢？
<cfy> adam8157: 还有更年轻的呢
<adam8157> cfy: 恩, 知道
<adam8157> cfy: 在哪读书?
<cfy> adam8157: 温州
<cfy> roylez_: 打开了。。。
<adam8157> cfy: 小学时候认识的一个妹子就是温州人
<cfy> roylez_: Thank you for signing up for Machine Learning.  We will contact you with more information when the course becomes available.
<cfy> roylez_: 都这么说。。。。。
<roylez_> .
<roylez_> 是阿
<cfy> adam8157: 哦。。。
<cfy> roylez_: 那个ai也差不多。。。
<roylez_> 得等注册开始
<roylez_> 希望到时候有人把录像转到youku
<adam8157> XwinX: ping ping ping
<cfy> roylez_: 貌似日本人的库比较适合我们使用。。。。。utf-8...
<roylez_> cfy: ??? lisp ???
<cfy> roylez_: 嗯，差不多
<adam8157> 竟然掉线
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 例如: 一共有mn个石头, 已经分成了k堆, 每堆x[1], x[2], ..., x[k]个石头, 现在每次从其中m堆石头中各取1个石头, 问能否取光?
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) cfy
<adam8157> xwinx哪里去了...
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: MaskRay: 哦。那个啥。google.我忘了。。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 已经告诉他了
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 哦。。。。
<adam8157> xwinx哪里去了...
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 输入m, n, k, x[]
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你也考虑下这个问题
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 啥问题我都不知道。。。
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: ?
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 简单考虑下, 刚才看到的有趣的问题
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 看到了
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 这样, 输入数据保证k >= m
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: s = 0 for i in a[] do s+=min(i,n) end if s >= nm then print(ok)
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 并且x[1] + ... + x[k] = mn
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: ?
<MaskRay> roylez_: 学成后教我们……
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: orz
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 瞬间反应过来了
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 看到过
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 应该是: 如果存在x[i] > n, 那就can't, 否则can
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 怎么nick变这么长了...
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我是k = 1, n - 1在尝试结论, 然后忽然发现结论如此容易
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 问题呢。。。。
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 如何尝试
<happyaron> 主席怎么带帽子了？
<happyaron> 谁不老实了，lol
<roylez_> happyaron: 为了威胁harpy
<happyaron> roylez_: 哦，harpy不在，威胁不了。
<adam8157> ...
<happyaron> adam8157: 拜见adam
<adam8157> happyaron: - -! 拜见神童
<happyaron> adam8157: 我可不神，神童是 MaskRay
<adam8157> happyaron: 恁都是
<happyaron> adam8157: 。。。adam大侠过奖了
<adam8157> happyaron: 0_o
<MaskRay> adam8157: 明显是 aron
<roylez_> happyaron: 既然你这么闲 www.db-class.org     www.ml-class.org
<adam8157> MaskRay: 恁都是
<happyaron> adam8157: 明显是 MaskRay
<adam8157> ...
<happyaron> roylez_: 我不闲啊。
 * adam8157 现在的网络, 你们一不说话, 我就紧张得去看有没有lag...
<roylez_> happyaron: mozilla的ftp目录真乱
<roylez_> happyaron: 6.0的正式版在哪里？
<adam8157> roylez_: debian sid 都用上iceweasel 6了...
<happyaron> roylez_: 不知道，我用nightly
<happyaron> adam8157: debian mozilla team最近给力了
<roylez_> 不喜欢用nightly
<adam8157> happyaron: 嗯嗯, 前段时间等5.0等的头发白了还是3.X...
<happyaron> roylez_: 那去mozilla.com下载
<roylez_> happyaron: 找到了
<happyaron> roylez_: 赞，主席真厉害
<roylez_> happyaron: 网页上那个不带64位的
<happyaron> roylez_: 更多选项
<roylez_> happyaron: 没
<adam8157> roylez_: 得去ftp才有
<adam8157> roylez_: 官网下的那个可以自动更新吧?
<roylez_> adam8157: 可以
<happyaron> adam8157: 是
<cuihao> 啊，仔细看了英语维基百科的一行注释，BM算法豁然开朗
<adam8157> happyaron: roylez_ 那以后等不及debian就去官网下个放本地好了
<happyaron> adam8157: 要不我nightly是怎么用的，难道用ppa么。。。
<adam8157> happyaron: nightly...0_0
<roylez_> adam8157: 各发行版打包的感觉还是稍微不爽点
<MaskRay> firefox 最后一步链接真耗内存
<adam8157> roylez_: 嗯, 尤其mozilla要求不能直接用名字和logo...(改了代码的话)
<freeayu> 如何 重命 名filename 如果使用paperclip
<happyaron> MaskRay: 开LTO吧，如果你是32位的系统就很爽了。
<MaskRay> happyaron: 不懂
<happyaron> MaskRay: CFLAGS += -flto
<MaskRay> happyaron: 你是指 gcc 的 lto 啊
<happyaron> en
<MaskRay> happyaron: 那不就更慢了？
<happyaron> MaskRay: 编译出来的程序快啊。
<snugglecat> happyaron, 为什么呢， 加优化选项吗
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我写错了, 是尝试m = 1, 这不用我说了吧, 然后尝试m = k - 1, 补集转化成: 在剩下来的那堆中扔一个石子. 也是显然结论. 之后想了老半天忽然明白其实x[i] <= n的条件就够了.
<happyaron> snugglecat: 搜一下就知道咯
<snugglecat> happyaron, 好吧。
<MaskRay> happyaron: pgo 已经够慢了……能不能再加 graphite
<happyaron> MaskRay: 没研究过pgo，暂时只玩过lto
<MaskRay> 有段时间我全局 lto 的……
<happyaron> MaskRay: 都能编译过？
<happyaron> MaskRay: 你有几G内存？
<MaskRay> happyaron: 4g。很多会失败，失败了就只好去掉再编译，想想性能也提高不了多少就算了
<happyaron> 呵呵
<happyaron> MaskRay: 4G内存你编译不了lto的firefox
<MaskRay> happyaron: 上次 pgo 都是手动排错的，不想再编译了
<moriramar> cfy: 在嗎？
<happyaron> MaskRay: 我觉得性能敏感的程序用用就行
<cfy> moriramar: 嗯？
<moriramar> cfy: 到 #ubuntu-cn-ot 來吧，有關 Scheme 的。
<cfy> jyfl987: 来 #ubuntu-cn-ot scheme
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • UBUNTU 11.04下用WINE运行YY 新的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341930 UBUNTU 11.04下用WINE运行YY 新的问题 我试了什么功能都好使 就是最小化之后 点左上角的图标的 点不出来了。 求高手解答 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mr.Soul — 2011-08-16 22:00
 * ilovezoe alltray看起来不错
<snowdream> 局域网的速度好像被人限制了，ubuntu有没有什么软件解决下
<cfy> Kandu: 伤不起。。。。错误就是错误。。。啥提示没有。。。
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 对了, 有个题, 是说方格图上有些障碍, 然后有一个棋子, 然后双方移动到相邻的没有走过的格子, 谁不能移动算failed
<Kandu> cfy: 這樣的情況也遇到多次
<Kandu> cfy: 慢慢弄吧
<cfy> Kandu: 还好，我前面已经把获得参数的和那个的弄开了
<cfy> *show-lisp-errors-p*
<liemehoc> 一个表单post的时候是不是把页面上所有的input元素都post出去的
<cfy> liemehoc: 是的，应该是这样的
<liemehoc> cfy: 如果input没有value呢
<cfy> liemehoc: 有的浏览器可能用"",或者根本不提供这个key吧
<liemehoc> cfy: post出去的变量是空字符串吗
<cfy> liemehoc: 从获取的角度讲
<cfy> liemehoc: 你两个都要考虑，可能浏览器会填空
<cfy> liemehoc: 如果用curl,可以不提供吧
<cfy> liemehoc: 我反正都处理了
<liemehoc> cfy: 我是用python做模拟登录
<liemehoc> cfy: 用firebug抓post包的时候空白的key也post出去了，但我在python里赋空字符串就不行
<cfy> liemehoc: 哦。这样的话，你要小心。用mechanize模块好了,py应该也有的
<cfy> liemehoc: 不会吧？你要注意，有时侯不通的网页，不通的客户端获取
<cfy> liemehoc: cookie开了没？
<liemehoc> cfy: http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=341830&e=0&sid=6f178e6eb4dd49214273301fa58aceae
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 用python登录189.cn失败
<Kandu> liemehoc: 只發一個表單
<namoamitabuddha> 请教firefox
<namoamitabuddha> firefox能直接看到类似tudou, youku的视频地址么
<namoamitabuddha> firebug或者啥的
<liemehoc> Kandu: ？
<liemehoc> namoamitabuddha: firebug
<cfy> liemehoc: 用mechanize模块，它会帮你填好一切的的
<cfy> liemehoc: 注意！！！！
<namoamitabuddha> liemehoc: 我测试下
<cfy> liemehoc: 你的链接包含你的帐户！！！
<Kandu> liemehoc: 14:23 < liemehoc> 一个表单post的时候是不是把页面上所有的input元素都post出去的
<Kandu> liemehoc: 只發一個表單裡的輸入元素
<Kandu> liemehoc: 一個頁面可有多個表單
<namoamitabuddha> liemehoc: 能配合vimperator使用么
<liemehoc> Kandu: 可是我在firebug里看到了没有赋值的key
<liemehoc> cfy: ？
<cfy> liemehoc: ...
<cfy> Kandu: 但是opera里貌似是空，
<liemehoc> cfy: 空的情况是空字符串？
<Kandu> 在伺服端看
<cfy> Kandu: +1
<liemehoc> cfy: 噢对了，和那个VIEWSTATE跟EVENTVALIDATION有没有关系
<cfy> liemehoc: 让你去用machine模块。。。
<cfy> 说不听了。。
<Kandu> 在客戶端能看出什麼來？除非伺服端回應的時候對那些輸入元素賦值了，你 firebug 裡有值可看
<liemehoc> cfy: 不知道那两个干嘛的，直接re取了给发回去了
<cfy> mechanize
<cfy> liemehoc: http://wwwsearch.sourceforge.net/mechanize/
<^k^> ⇪ title: mechanize
<cfy> liemehoc: 自动帮你填好其他一切的。拟制需要搞定user name和passwd就行了
<liemehoc> Kandu: 我在firebug里可以看到所有的input元素都发往了服务器，不管有值没值的
<namoamitabuddha> liemehoc: 怎么看
<liemehoc> cfy: thx，我去试试
<cfy> Kandu: 我现在知道了，bad gateway就是碰到中文了。。。。
<cfy> Kandu: nnnnd...
<Kandu> cfy: 看了源碼。和猜測的一樣。chroot 的處理
<Kandu> cfy: 呃？
<Kandu> liemehoc: 嗯，整個表單都發了
<liemehoc> namoamitabuddha: 看请求的文件
<Kandu> liemehoc: 所謂的沒值只是 “”
<cfy> Kandu: 我的blog,遇到中文就挂。。。
<jjjjjj> ?
<cfy> Kandu: 你在弄什么？
<liemehoc> Kandu: 恩，我去试试那个mechanize
<Kandu> cfy: 翻了翻kernel源碼，印證下猜測
<cfy> Kandu: 好
<cfy> Kandu: 啥时侯帮我看看iwlwifi的
<cfy> Kandu: 个破驱动。。
<Kandu> cfy: 不懂
<cfy> Kandu: 别。
<Kandu> cfy: 而且我是爲 opc 才看的，否則不用關心它
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。。。原来如此。。。
<Kandu> cfy: /me 對 linux 無愛
<cfy> Kandu: 那chroot以后，不给root行不？
<caleb-> Kandu: 那怎么不换个 OS?
<Kandu> cfy: 行
<Kandu> cfy: setuid 下就好
<cfy> caleb-: 可能对其他更无爱。。。
 * caleb- 认识一个用 openbsd 当桌面 daily use 的家伙
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯，然后就清净了么？
<cfy> caleb-: 然后呢？
<Pwnna> o.o
<Kandu> caleb-: 目前能找到的，還是 linux 最適合啦
<Pwnna> caleb-: 厉害。
<caleb-> 所以不喜欢 linux 可以换嘛
<Pwnna> 这里有t420的用户吗？
<Kandu> cfy: 沒。本來以爲 chroot 了，只要注意給個和已有 uid 不同的新賬戶 uid 就好。不怕別人提權改了host,現在就要更關心它了
<caleb-> freebsd 桌面 user 也不少啊
<cfy> Kandu: 不能开个微型的vm么？
<cfy> Kandu: 内存问题？
<Kandu> cfy: vm， 不合算
<caleb-> Kandu: lxc “也许” 会安全一点点
<cfy> Kandu: 不给模块用呢？
<cfy> Kandu: 没root,人家怎么使坏？
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，現在人家傳上來的，都是用 uid 2000 的
<Kandu> caleb-: 去看看
<caleb-> Kandu: lxc.sourceforge.net # vanilla 內核正式支持
<tusooa> ls
<Kandu> cfy: vm 的通信要點時間做。我懶的
<Kandu> caleb-: thx
<namoamitabuddha> caleb-: 现在还有vi么
<namoamitabuddha> Kandu: 现在还有vi么
<cfy> Kandu: 禁止模块，也危险？
<caleb-> namoamitabuddha: vi original? 一般建议用 nvi
<Kandu> cfy: 禁止模塊？
<caleb-> namoamitabuddha: nvi 的目标是 bug for bug compatible with original vi
<moriramar1> jyf 不在？
<moriramar1> 我暈……
<namoamitabuddha> caleb-: http://ex-vi.sourceforge.net/
<^k^> ⇪ title: The Traditional Vi
<namoamitabuddha> caleb-: 是啥
<Kandu> namoamitabuddha: 不知道
<cfy> Kandu: 就是不让用危险的
<caleb-> namoamitabuddha: 就另一个 vi clone 而已
<caleb-> namoamitabuddha: vi clone 很多的
<namoamitabuddha> caleb-: nvi比vi高级很多了好吧
<Kandu> cfy: 危險來自於 linux
<caleb-> slackware 很常一段时间默认用 elvis, 不知现在换了没
<caleb-> s/常/长
<cfy> Kandu: .
<caleb-> namoamitabuddha: 看你对 高级 的定义是啥了
 * caleb- 之前用 nvi, 可是某版 nvi 会 break utf8 file, 只好放弃了
<caleb-> 现在用 vim
<namoamitabuddha> 从未用过vi
<caleb-> 早期的 text editor 都无法好好处理各种 encoding
<caleb-> 还是用 user 多的比较靠谱
<caleb-> emacs 处理 utf8 也是搞了 N 年
<robots> brasero刻录iso文件，有个不关闭光盘的选项。在哪里找到阿？
<moriramar1> caleb-: 這眼下是說 vi 要做的好些？
<caleb-> moriramar1: 啥？
<moriramar1> caleb-: 我記得 GNU Emacs 到 23 算編碼問題完全解決吧？
<caleb-> moriramar1: vi 算是最早的 multi-line editor 了
<moriramar1> caleb-: 嗯。
<caleb-> 早期的 text editor 都无法好好处理各种 encoding <- 包括 vi
<freeayu> php 里面的 $_FILES 在  ruby 里面有 对应的 吗？
<euroford> caleb-: 因为早期就没有encoding的概念，ASCII最早只有5位
<tusooa> ls
<tusooa> ls
<tusooa> ls
<tusooa> ls
<^k^> tusooa: .. ..
<tusooa> 有人不。。。
<qingling`> 大部分估计睡了。
<namoamitabuddha> euroford: ASCII最早只有5位?
<euroford> namoamitabuddha: 是啊，后来变成6位，7位
<wxg4net> 遇到难题了 python 中 os.system  执行scp 遇到不使用public key 认证 怎么办
<caleb-> 5位算 ascii 吗？
<namoamitabuddha> euroford: 我查到的ASCII最早版本是ASCII-1963, 其中也有7位, 有效的是0 ~ 31, 127
<euroford> namoamitabuddha: escape的定义是-1，对了啊
<namoamitabuddha> euroford: 那已经说明他们考虑的不是5位
<euroford> namoamitabuddha: 定义了5位而已
<namoamitabuddha> euroford: 5位的话, -1是啥
<euroford> namoamitabuddha: 在早期的计算机中，char的长度，和byte的长度，不一定是相等的
<namoamitabuddha> euroford: 但是他定义了33个字符啊
<euroford> namoamitabuddha: 这个我得去确认一下
<euroford> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:ASCII_Code_Chart-Quick_ref_card.jpg
<namoamitabuddha> euroford: http://ascii-table.com/control-chars-1963.php
<^k^> ⇪ title: ASCII Table - Control characters (1963)
<yudun1989> 有没有人用komodo?
<namoamitabuddha> comodo?
<yudun1989> 好吧。。。很不好意思的说，一个python editor
<Pwnna> cockmodo?
<yudun1989> Pwnna:....
<Pwnna> condomodo?
<yudun1989> Pwnna:..
<Pwnna> ..
<Pwnna> yudun1989: 改用gedit吧。。
<yudun1989> Pwnna: 其实我是比较不想用vim
<Pwnna> yudun1989: geany
<Pwnna> geany就行了
<yudun1989> 所以改komodo了。中文支持有点不好
<Pwnna> ...
<Pwnna> GEANY
<yudun1989> geany有自动提示？
<Pwnna> 算是有
<Pwnna> 需要自动提示干什么。。
<Pwnna> python自动提示本来就不容一
<Pwnna> 容易
<Pwnna> ducttyping
<yudun1989> 如果一个类下的名字，忘了。肿么办
<liemehoc> cfy: 在不在
<yudun1989> 方法名
<cfy> liemehoc: 在
<cfy> 谁熟悉xhtml?
<cfy> http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http%3A%2F%2Filisp.tk%2Fdefault%3Ftitle%3Dwifi-ar9271&charset=%28detect+automatically%29&doctype=Inline&group=0&user-agent=W3C_Validator%2F1.2
<^k^> ⇪ title: [Invalid] Markup Validation of http://ilisp.tk/default?title=wifi-ar9271 - W3C Markup Validator
<cfy> 这是啥错误？
<cfy>  Line 178, Column 15: end tag for "ol" which is not finished
<cfy> 我根本没用</ol>阿。而且就算是<ul>我也close了呀
<liemehoc> cfy: 改成mechanize结果一样……
<cfy> liemehoc: ...
<cfy> liemehoc: 你user agent改了么？
<liemehoc> cfy: 改成ie6了
<cfy> liemehoc: 那是为何呢？我没想出。cookies开了么？
<liemehoc> cfy: 有没有其他招了
<cfy> liemehoc: 会不会临时开了验证码？
<liemehoc> cfy: 稍等，我贴论坛上
<cfy> liemehoc: 明天再说吧。。。。我先睡了。。。
<liemehoc> cfy: 我用firebug只抓到一个post包啊，奇怪了
<euroford> namoamitabuddha: 在ansi.org上找了半天ascii-1963的原文，也没有找到
<liemehoc> cfy: 好的，谢了
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-8-generic #11-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 12 20:20:03 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<saimazoon> 大家好
<^k^> saimazoon, 好  ㍘ 
<ilovezoe> 大家好
 * ilovezoe 看星星
<^k^> ilovezoe, 好  ㍘ 
<evilive> 请问，已经安装了tp-link的网卡驱动，怎么wireshark里面仍然无法识别？
<cfy> evilive: 你觉得这个点会有人么。。。
<evilive> 因为问题刚刚遇到....
<evilive> 要不明儿再过来问问看...
<cfy> evilive: 去#ubuntu，那里时区多
<evilive> 嗯，我刚才已经问了，至今没答复。。。
<cfy> .....
<cfy> evilive: ifconfig -a看下
<cfy> evilive: 有没有wlan0?
<cfy> evilive: 算了。我睡了。
<evilive> 晚安
<zer4tul> cfy: 你不用睡觉的？
<gebjgd> OOOOoooo, 好久不见
<tfdetang> 我记得群里好几个德国的吧，有没有去看科隆游戏展的
<tfdetang> 好吧习惯吧irc说成群了
<gebjgd> tfdetang, 没意思，还没有台式机。去了也白搭
<tfdetang> gebjgd: 都不玩TV Game的？ 其实也是，去了也就眼馋
<gebjgd> tfdetang, tvgame有什么玩的？
<gebjgd> tfdetang, 我只爱rts
<tfdetang> gebjgd: 我也爱rts,不过 tv game好玩的太多了
<gebjgd> tfdetang, 没有rts，不喜欢
<tfdetang> gebjgd: 。。。。好吧，我败了。tv game里只有rts 还有MMORPG还不如pc市场
<gebjgd> tfdetang, tv game里面没有rts
<gebjgd> tfdetang, rts需要用鼠标键盘玩的
<gebjgd> tfdetang, 从来不玩rpg
<tfdetang> gebjgd: 出过不少rts..不过不及pc上的好玩，操作是个大问题
<gebjgd> tfdetang, 比如？
<Pwnna> age of empires for cell phones
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 好疼。。。
<tfdetang> gebjgd: 光环系列就出过rts, 任天堂也出过自己的pikemin，其实星际是有主机版的
<gebjgd> tfdetang, 怎么操作？
<gebjgd> tfdetang, 第三条腿？
<tfdetang> gebjgd: 手柄确实不方便，但是手柄毕竟也有12个按键 基本操作还是不成问题的
<gebjgd> tfdetang, 12个键。。。。。
<tfdetang> 主要问题是编队数量太少
<gebjgd> tfdetang, 我还镇守pc
<gebjgd> tfdetang, 我还是镇守pc
<gebjgd> 想玩星际2 红警3
<tfdetang> gebjgd: 但是 fps 还有动作类 还有rpg 早就是tv game的天下
<gebjgd> tfdetang, fps玩腻了
<gebjgd> tfdetang, 从来不玩rpg。自由度太低
<tfdetang> gebjgd: 美式rpg自由度还行吧，不过我玩过的也不多
<gebjgd> tfdetang, 没有rts好阿。现在就期待2个游戏。一个星际2一个红警3
<tfdetang> gebjgd: 什么战神 生化啊 也很好玩的，动作类
<tfdetang> gebjgd: 额。。。有什么期待的，不早出了吗
<gebjgd> tfdetang, 没意思
<gebjgd> tfdetang, 我很久没玩游戏了
<gebjgd> qinglingquan, 蜻蛉犬
<tfdetang> gebjgd: 我本来也好久没玩了，最近稍微玩了点
<qinglingquan> gebjgd: 你想象力可真丰富
<gebjgd> qinglingquan, 难不成是庆铃犬？
<gebjgd> qinglingquan, 不好意思。弄错了你的名字了，请见谅
<qinglingquan> gebjgd: 不要这么欺负我了
<gebjgd> tfdetang, 我正准备买个台式机
<gebjgd> tfdetang, 玩rts游戏。看高清电视
<tfdetang> gebjgd: 恩，还是台机王道
<gebjgd> tfdetang, 装个游戏os。连网络都不连
<qinglingquan> 1
<qinglingquan> 2
<gebjgd> qinglingquan, 3
<tfdetang> qinglingquan, 清泠泉
 * gebjgd 散步去
<qinglingquan> tfdetang: 差不多：）清灵泉
<tfdetang> qinglingquan: 显然我的语感好过某些人数倍
<qinglingquan> 呵呵，他很明显的拿我开玩笑呢:(
<gebjgd> tfdetang, 太费的汤
<gebjgd> tfdetang, 一会儿贱
<gebjgd> tfdetang, 错了。是太沸的汤
 * tfdetang 扣了扣鼻屎
<qinglingquan> :)
<gebjgd> qinglingquan, 蜻蛉犬
<gebjgd> knownbad, 松鼠是搬家了。所以没法上网
<knownbad> oh, you don't say.
<knownbad> did he move to a tree house?
<knownbad> need to reinstall ibux.
<tfdetang> 谁知道为什么有时候在网页上的flash里无法使用ibus输入法
<gebjgd> knownbad, fcitx
<gebjgd> tfdetang, 不用ibus
<knownbad> i can use ibus to input
<gebjgd> knownbad, 从来不用ibus
<gebjgd> knownbad, debian很稳定阿
<knownbad> good to hear.
<gebjgd> knownbad, debian testing.内核也够新
<knownbad> brb.
<knownbad> 你干嘛在推销debian?
<gebjgd> knownbad, debian好阿
<knownbad> 没说不好
<gebjgd> 睡觉
<gebjgd> 洗澡去
<^k^>  06:15
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-8-generic #11-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 12 20:20:03 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
#ubuntu-cn 2011-08-17
<cfy> mayli: hi
<cfy> mayli: 在不？我没记错的话，那天我们讨论wifi来着吧
<cfy> mayli: 我刚才又出问题了dmesg貌似没问题
<cfy> mayli: 停掉wlan0,插入新的wifi usb网卡，依然是同种现象。
<liemehoc> http://zx.passport.189.cn/Logon/UDBCommon/L/PassportLogin.aspx?PassportLoginRequest=3500000000404001%247b0DnBl3nwPar1ojwDVN33VL3RKPscMhvH5damaHRX3UPX65Lq%2bTjEH46Lzz65ghkw%2fTk3De7pnZ8RXYn%2b2%2fnPrDW8AtSqBweF%2fw3tTf43t6EAIDwZUStLI57kn9wJFz39LVE91%2fRgEvZvXdfbj3Yd0ZLLR2%2bIAfyeF%2bLC%2bqKGJemElrghBltyN1m3X53v7g%2fjGHDv5%2bgqo%3d
<^k^> ⇪ title: 中国电信通行证欢迎您
<Kandu> cfy: 那網頁的錯誤，w3c 的檢測器說得很清楚了
<cfy> Kandu: 是说没有借着的</ol>
<cfy> Kandu: 可是我觉得是有的呀。
<cfy> Kandu: http://ilisp.tk/default?title=install_gentoo_note
<^k^> ⇪ title: install_gentoo_note
<Kandu> cfy: Another possibility is that you used an element which requires a child element that you did not include.
<Kandu> cfy: 下面有錯誤提示的 <ul> and <ol> require <li>
<Kandu> cfy: 把空 <ol /> 對刪掉吧
<cfy> Kandu: 确实有空格
<cfy> Kandu: 问题在于，那个网页是org mode生成的
<Kandu> cfy: 不是空格的問題，是你寫成 <ol></ol> 了，裡面沒包含必須的子元素
<cfy> Kandu: 你看下我永夜
<cfy> Kandu: 你看下我网页。
<cfy> Kandu: 我没看到有空的
<Kandu> cfy: 我看過了
<Kandu> cfy: 有的
<cfy> Kandu: 截图看下
<Kandu> cfy: 是說這個http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http%3A%2F%2Filisp.tk%2Fdefault%3Ftitle%3Dwifi-ar9271&charset=%28detect+automatically%29&doctype=Inline&group=0&user-agent=W3C_Validator%2F1.2
<^k^> ⇪ title: [Invalid] Markup Validation of http://ilisp.tk/default?title=wifi-ar9271 - W3C Markup Validator
<cfy> Kandu: 是阿，几个都是这个错误，
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。失误
<roylez> cfy: ...
<cfy> Kandu: 我知道了。。。
<roylez> cfy: 你又在这里
<cfy> Kandu: 我看的网页行数是原来的。。。。实际出错的是生成的。。。
<cfy> roylez: .
<roylez> cfy: /kick
<Kandu> cfy: 呃，呃-_-b-_-b
<cfy> Kandu: ....
<cfy> Kandu: 靠，浏览器查看源代码都没行号的。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 你怎么看到行的？复制出来？
<Laputa> 测试
<^k^> Laputa, ....  ㍠ 
<Kandu> cfy: vim
<cfy> Kandu: 复制到vim看的么？
<Kandu> cfy: 還有 w3c 的提示直接有行號
<cfy> Kandu: 我浏览器里没行好阿
<Kandu> cfy: 我用的也沒
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯，
<Kandu> cfy: 是用 org-mode 生成的？
<cfy> Kandu: 是的
<Kandu> cfy: 不能設定要根據的標準麼？
<cfy> Kandu: 不是。是我的问题。
<cfy> Kandu: 不是org的。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 所以判断错了。。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 留言里是<ol>的，然后没留言。。。就空着了。。
<Kandu> cfy: 哦，那標準一坨坨的，肯定記不住的
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯，还是判断方向就搞错了。。。
<Kandu> cfy: XD 這個最搞笑
<cfy> Kandu: ......
<cfy> Kandu: 好了。。。xhtml 1.0 strict了。。。
<Kandu> cfy: good
<cfy> Kandu: 我其实可以放在emacs里，也能报错。。。
<Laputa> 请问这个 irc.ubuntu.com 和 irc.freenode.net 是一个 ？
<cfy> Kandu: 哈哈。
<cfy> Kandu: google也收录我了
<Kandu> cfy: 那不錯
<cfy> Kandu: 可是就提示invalid。。。我不知道如何跳过去。。
<cfy> Kandu: 哦，我看到了。。。哈哈。能跳的。太好了
<cfy> Kandu: org mode生成的网页，还有同向check的链接。。。。
<cfy> Kandu: org mode生成的网页，还有通向check的链接。。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 它是在炫耀嗎
<cfy> Kandu: 没错的。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 肯定是。。。
<MeaCulpa> Laputa: 都是irc.freenode.org的马甲
<MeaCulpa> Laputa: sry, irc.freenode.net
<Laputa> MeaCulpa: 哦，挂不得我的nickname的可以登上去。。。
<dunelj_> $300 7" 平板电脑 maemo/meego  http://cordiahd.org/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Cordia Hildon-Desktop [Cordia HD]
<dunelj_> http://cordiatab.com/hardware/specs
<^k^> ⇪ title: Cordia Tab - Hardware Specification [Cordia Tab]
<liemehoc> http://zx.passport.189.cn/Logon/UDBCommon/L/PassportLogin.aspx?PassportLoginRequest=3500000000404001%247b0DnBl3nwPar1ojwDVN33VL3RKPscMhvH5damaHRX3UPX65Lq%2bTjEH46Lzz65ghkw%2fTk3De7pnZ8RXYn%2b2%2fnPrDW8AtSqBweF%2fw3tTf43t6EAIDwZUStLI57kn9wJFz39LVE91%2fRgEvZvXdfbj3Yd0ZLLR2%2bIAfyeF%2bLC%2bqKGJemElrghBltyN1m3X53v7g%2fjGHDv5%2bgqo%3d
<^k^> ⇪ title: 中国电信通行证欢迎您
<liemehoc> 看下这个链接的参数是用什么加密的
<MeaCulpa> ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 肥肥
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 去 http://www.flickr.com/photos/lukeluo/5841969742/
<^k^> ⇪ title: P1020706 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
<banxi1988> hi,我想将一个目录里面的所有文件里面的a链接的.asp后缀改成.htm怎么做啊?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 昨天 rhmc -r 把aix的odm搞坏了...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你猛的，认证过就是不一样，哈哈
 * roylez  ( ︶︿︶)_凸 MeaCulpa
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • realtek rtl8188ce网卡驱动安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341954 realtek rtl8188ce网卡驱动安装问题，在网上搜索了一些办法但是安装不上，请问哪个大神知道如何安装赶紧不禁。 网卡驱动下载地址:http://www.realtek.com/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=3&PNid=48&PFid=48&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads= ...
<MeaCulpa> banxi1988: ls -1 | sed 's/\(\)\.asp/mv \& \1\.htm/g' > 仔细看看.sh
<MeaCulpa> banxi1988: sry打错了
<MeaCulpa> banxi1988: ls -1 | sed 's/\(.*\)\.asp/mv \& \1\.htm/g' > 仔细看看再运行.sh
<dunelj_> Linux 20年。
<Evanescence> 英文名字里，first name和last names那个是名哪个是姓啊？
<Laputa> last name
 * MeaCulpa 脑子坏了， &不用转义
 * MeaCulpa 脑子完全坏了
<MeaCulpa> banxi1988: 偶完全看错了，sry... 拜find -exec 或者xargs吧
<Evanescence> Laputa: last name是名还是姓？
<liemehoc> banxi1988: rename
<MeaCulpa> liemehoc: 他要改文件内容...
<liemehoc> MeaCulpa: sorry,看错
<MeaCulpa> liemehoc: 我也看错~~
<banxi1988> MeaCulpa:嗯,要改文件里面的内容.
<banxi1988> MeaCulpa:Thank you.我在Ubuntu的Wiki里面找到解决方案了.如下:
<banxi1988> $ grep -rIl ".asp" ./* --color=never |xargs sed -i "s/.asp/.htm/g"
<dunelj_> Evanescence:  Last name=family name, first game=personal name
<gjx> 源里的火狐多久后会变成6.0啊？
<Evanescence> dunelj_: got it
<gjx> 官方好像开始推送了
<MeaCulpa> ....
<Laputa> Evanescence: last name 是姓 。。
<MeaCulpa> banxi1988: 这grep是干嘛的...
<dunelj_> Evanescence: I overclocked by using kernel power... just "kernel-config load ideal", and  "leafpad  /usr/share/kernel-power-config/ideal"
<Laputa> 洋人是 名 在前 叫 first name ， 姓在后 last name
<MeaCulpa> 欧罗巴人
<Evanescence> dunelj_: are you jiero ?
<dunelj_> Evanescence: you got me
<banxi1988> MeaCulpa:应该是查找目录下,包含文本.asp的文本文件吧.
<dunelj_> Evanescence:  luojie-dune=archl=jiero=dunelj_
<Evanescence> dunelj_: I find that there is no much difference after apply some patch or changings.
<Evanescence> dunelj_: shit, so many name. you are awesome.
<Evanescence> dunelj_: I have seen archl, jiero, dunelj_
<dunelj_> Evanescence:  because it upto the load.
<Evanescence> dunelj_: what's upto the load ?
<MeaCulpa> banxi1988: ls -1 *.asp 岂不舒服得多...
<dunelj_> Evanescence: the CPU frequency.
<MeaCulpa> banxi1988: 哦，我又看错了...
<MeaCulpa> banxi1988: 是给sed filter一下
<Evanescence> dunelj_: I think the most things is network mode, and process. no more.
<banxi1988> MeaCulpa:怎么过滤呢?
<MeaCulpa> banxi1988: 这个grep是过滤一下，可能觉得grep要比sed快得多
<dunelj_> Evanescence:  I don't know those processes. Just quit this topic:D
<dunelj_> Evanescence:  how is your Python study?
<banxi1988> MeaCulpa:嗯,应该是吧!
<Evanescence> dunelj_: almost finished that <a byte of python>
<Evanescence> dunelj_: than start to code and read other chinese python program PDF.
<h9> 请问，gmail是不是又被墙了？
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 你写书？
<Evanescence> dunelj_: I download some PDF books.
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: which part of my sentence said I will write book ? READ ....
<banxi1988> MealCulpa:就是不知道为什么要加上--color=never. 这有什么作用呢?
<h9> 这几天，gmail又等不上去了，谁遇到这种情况了？
<dunelj_> Evanescence:  fine, I wasn't interested in learning 2.6** and 3.**never stablized...
<cfy> h9: 差不多差有一个月上不去了。。
<Evanescence> dunelj_: OR you can learn Ruby, it has similar features with Python, and the syntax of Ruby is better than Python.
<h9> cfy: 我这里前几天才不能上
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: ...
<dunelj_> Evanescence:  ruby is less useful
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Ruby 买卖来了
<Evanescence> dunelj_: ... OR Perl ?
<dunelj_> Evanescence: all graphic software support python, not ruby
<Evanescence> dunelj_: yeah... perl is awesome too.
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ?
<Evanescence> dunelj_: most awesome programmer suggest python as first step on prgamming.
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 不知道怎么回事，ubuntu突然启动不了了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341959 一直停在开机的logo上，没有反应。不知道怎么回事 统计信息: 发表于 由 tl2655600 — 2011-08-17 9:49
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ruby boy incoming
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 啥？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你们招人来了个ruby娃？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 咱grp的intern知道Ruby...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不过只写过perl
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ....卖给我们啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa: o...没写过ruby，那算了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 退可作perl牛，进可作Ruby娃
<MeaCulpa> 一上来就问我怎么写脚本折腾交换机，多好的娃娃
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 啥意思？这一句？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Intern会留下么...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 可以
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 只要愿意，机会很大
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哦...都是优秀的娃娃，我等混了N年才得了啊
<metbsd> MeaCulpa, 玩思科吗
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 略玩
<metbsd> MeaCulpa, 那个配置备份可以到USB吗
<MeaCulpa> Cisco 典型的state based...烦得很呢
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 不知，可以吧，一般都直接ftp,sftp了
<metbsd> 恩，那配置IOS和普通配置有啥区别啊，两个都需要备份吗
<MeaCulpa> 不知~~
<MeaCulpa> 偶讨厌网络设备
<metbsd> 你的工作要求是和网络设备打交道还是
<cfy> Kandu: 呀，maskray北上了。。。
<adam8157> drivel: 电梯么?
<Kandu> cfy: 去北京了？
<drivel> adam8157: 不知道为什么，我的 laptop 刚才一直不能解析 irc.devel.rh
<adam8157> drivel: 不懂mac, 有reslov.conf?
<drivel> adam8157: 我也不知道啊，以前好好的
<adam8157> jrrp
<adam8157> .oicebot on
 * drivel vim 配置好了，懒得用台式机继续配了
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<adam8157> jrrp
 * Oicebot adam8157今日的人品指数：[|______________________________] 2.94% (Lv1)
<adam8157> drivel: 测下人品去
<adam8157> 我擦
<cfy> Kandu: yeah
<drivel> jrrp
 * Oicebot drivel今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||__________________] 41.74% (Lv9)
<Kandu> cfy: 厲害的清華生?
<drivel> adam8157: 嗯
<adam8157> 破机器人啥算法...我这nick就没高过...
<adam8157> .oicebot off
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯
 * drivel 苦逼的看 log 去
<adam8157> :)
<MeaCulpa> jrrp
<Laputa> jrrp
<MeaCulpa> å¹²
<Laputa> 钟么不行呢。。
 * adam8157 偷笑
<cfy> Kandu: 哈哈。百度也竟然改了。。
<Evanescence> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<zkwlx> jrrp
<Laputa> jrrp
 * Oicebot zkwlx今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||_] 99.29% (Lv20)
 * Oicebot Laputa今日的人品指数：[|||____________________________] 7.76% (Lv2)
<cfy> Kandu: 第一个结果变真了。。。估计看了新闻的缘故。。。
<Evanescence> jrrp
 * Oicebot Evanescence今日的人品指数：[||||||||_______________________] 24.53% (Lv5)
<MeaCulpa> jrrp
<zkwlx> 哈哈，今天不错
<Laputa> T_T
<zkwlx> 记得上次1.35%。。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 求教 誰有 0.01 bitcoin....還有 誰能教我怎麼將域名綁定在我的機器上那個 /opt/mfs3目錄
<CyrusYzGTt> 15CvtWzjYALEqpTSxSRuNpr5ceG8ByeWDL
<CyrusYzGTt> 貌似看到  adam8157 關閉 AI了
<CyrusYzGTt> jrrp
 * Oicebot CyrusYzGTt今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||___________________] 37.42% (Lv8)
<Kandu> cfy: 百度，聽說很不好
<Hoxily> 今日今品
<Hoxily> 今日人品
 * Oicebot Hoxily今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||||_________] 72.75% (Lv15)
<adam8157> Oicebot: 你算法太差, 我人品值咋就没高过
<flyhaze> topic
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 給我 0.01 15CvtWzjYALEqpTSxSRuNpr5ceG8ByeWDL
<ilovezoe> jrrp
 * Oicebot ilovezoe今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||_] 99.27% (Lv20)
<CyrusYzGTt> ！3*log(4+2)
<CyrusYzGTt> ！3*log(4+2)=?
<zkwlx> jrrp
<Oicebot> zkwlx桑,你真以为你这点很高了吗？来，给你降点。
 * Oicebot zkwlx今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||||||||||___] 91.85% (Lv19)
<zkwlx> 这是根据IP算的还是时间》。。
<MeaCulpa> 今日人品
 * Oicebot MeaCulpa今日的人品指数：[||||||||_______________________] 26.59% (Lv6)
<CyrusYzGTt> jrrp
 * Oicebot CyrusYzGTt今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||___________________] 37.42% (Lv8)
<CyrusYzGTt> 不知猴年馬月 = 猴哥年破馬月
 * CyrusYzGTt 嗯 libreoffice-3.4.3.1
<ilovezoe> !pk
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 我發現了，，原來機器慢 也關 負載均衡的問題，，當 3.56 3.45 2.97 的時候就很卡。。
<evilive> 系统能够识别tp-link外置网卡，但wireshark却无法识别，这是怎么回事？
<CyrusYzGTt> !rrpk ilovezoe
<ilovezoe> !!!
<snugglecat> 谁懂php的
<calebot> CyrusYzGTt: 做了啥让负载提高？
<CyrusYzGTt> calebot§ 就是 做愛做的事(*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<calebot> CyrusYzGTt: 看 A 片？
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 懂php不
<CyrusYzGTt> 我一關掉某個就這 1.65, 1.40, 1.33
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 絕對不會
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你应该酱紫说 ”就是 做爱 做的事“
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 你這樣很邪惡，，
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> 谁懂 php
<CyrusYzGTt> load average: 2.12, 1.59, 1.40
<CyrusYzGTt>  2.84, 1.80, 1.48
<CyrusYzGTt>  2.94, 1.84, 1.49
<CyrusYzGTt> 靠，，原來 yum也是 也是負載均衡的殺手
<calebot> apt 也是負載均衡的殺手
<happyaron> load average啥时候叫负载均衡了？
<drivel> = =
 * CyrusYzGTt 2.6.40.3-0.fc15 fedora內核升級了，，我在用 2.6.40-4內核
<calebot> happyaron++
<CyrusYzGTt>  3.42, 2.32, 1.73
<CyrusYzGTt> 早知道就開GPU升級。。
<ghosTM55> 大家早
<Oicebot> 早安, ghosTM55兄
<CyrusYzGTt> ...nnd fedora的glibc升級又出現問題了。。。還是 --skip-broken算了
<Kandu> ghosTM55: XD 不早啦
<ghosTM55> Kandu: 呵呵，还好
<calebot> gpu 升级？
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，用GPU就快，，而且貌似CPU的佔用就下降
<gjx> linux下怎么播放swf啊？
<gjx> 貌似没有进度条啊
<CyrusYzGTt> gjx§ mplayer vlc或者在瀏覽器打開 swf
<ilovezoe> http://bbs.ikunlun.net/register.php 够单痛的
<gjx> CyrusYzGTt: 没有进度条呀
<gjx> CyrusYzGTt: 打开是可以打开的
<CyrusYzGTt> gjx§ ...算了，，我不會。。
<gjx> CyrusYzGTt: 额。。好吧。。。不麻烦你了
<CyrusYzGTt> gjx§ 看着進度條看，，很不爽的，，特別是看教育片
<gjx> CyrusYzGTt: 好吧，凑活看吧
<leaveboy> § ???
 * CyrusYzGTt 各位，，我要準備重啓使用新的2.6.40.3-0.fc15.x86_64內核了。。
<leaveboy> !uname -a
<leaveboy> Linux lm 3.0-ARCH
<BILLYKANE> fedora用户？2.6.40
<leaveboy> !archlinux | BILLYKANE
<lubotu2> BILLYKANE: Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<BILLYKANE> lubotu2，我的意思是，好像只有fedora使用40的内核版本号，其它的沿用3.0了
<lubotu2> BILLYKANE: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<leaveboy> 今天人很少啊
<MeaCulpa> !whoami
<lubotu2> use @whoami
<MeaCulpa> @whoami
<BILLYKANE> O:-)
<leaveboy> 他是机器人
<leaveboy> 。。。。
<BILLYKANE> 看到了。。。
<MeaCulpa> fedora居然2.6.40...
<BILLYKANE> 没事搞这个机器人干吗
<metbsd> fedora的内核打补丁是最勤的
 * CyrusYzGTt 更新內核 完畢，，回來了
<metbsd> arch, ubuntu这些对于内核更新都是很懒的
<calebot> MeaCulpa: fedora 15 only
<BILLYKANE> 老内核如果没有什么不好，干吗更新
<CyrusYzGTt> 2.6.40.3-0.fc15.x86_64 #1 SMP
<CyrusYzGTt> 2.6.40.3-0.fc15.x86_64 #1 SMP
<maivel> 请问这个libtk8.5.so模块是安装哪个包带的啊？
<CyrusYzGTt> 2.6.40.3-0.fc15.x86_64 #1 SMP
 * MeaCulpa 一般至少跳过2个内核版本更新
<calebot> CyrusYzGTt: 用 gpu 看 A 片？
 * calebot 一直用最新 stable 内核
<calebot> maivel: 如果是 deb 系统可以用 dpkg -S libtk8.5.so
<iGnome> calebot: 你用啥内核，谁关心嘛。你个evil的。。
<CyrusYzGTt> calebot§ 不是，，就是 freenet的使用，，還有 一次開 firefox thunderbird chrome opera都使用GPU
<calebot> freenet 可以用 gpu?
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 贊 ， calebot 是 evil
<calebot> CyrusYzGTt: browser 能用 gpu 的地方很有限
<iGnome> 截图看看。 calebot
<calebot> iGnome: 啥图？
<iGnome> 你的evil
<CyrusYzGTt> calebot§ chrome可以全部使用，，firefox和 thunderbird都可以
<yangtse> blender 2.59怎样设置中文？
<calebot> https://encrypted.google.com/search?tbm=isch&q=evilwm # evilwm 截图
<iGnome> yangtse: 去论坛找。有很详细的。
<yangtse> 没找到啊
<yangtse> 2.5
<Oicebot> 4
<yangtse> 的
<yangtse> 不一样
<iGnome> calebot: ... 别人的？都打不开。
<calebot> CyrusYzGTt: 不可能全部使用，只是 render 部份用 gpu
<iGnome> yangtse: 很复杂的操作。
<iGnome> 下面的某隐藏面板，打开。选xx。
<CyrusYzGTt> calebot§ 你不知道 chrome:flags 這個麼？/
<calebot> CyrusYzGTt: 没用 webgl 之类的话，gpu 用得少
<iGnome> 新版本不同？那不知道了。 yangtse
<Laputa> 请问有人用awesome嘛。。
<maivel> calebot: arch 用yaourt -Ss 搜不到类似的
<calebot> CyrusYzGTt: 开启那个也不是 *全部* 用 gpu
<iGnome> Laputa: -> freeflying
<leaveboy> /**/
<iGnome> calebot: 还没打开。要钻洞的网站？
<CyrusYzGTt> calebot§ 是全部的我用 v13的stable
<leaveboy> /*test*/
<leaveboy> *test*
<leaveboy> ...
<freeflying> iGnome: ?
<calebot> CyrusYzGTt: gpu 能做的事很有限
<iGnome> freeflying: 有人问你的awesome
<leaveboy> for test
<CyrusYzGTt> nnd，ibus的自動啓動輸入法，，還沒有修復
<leaveboy> awesome is awesome
<freeflying> iGnome: 我不用那东西
<calebot> iGnome: 加密谷歌
<yangtse> 没有lanugage选项
<iGnome> freeflying: lol 一点都不坚持。
<CyrusYzGTt> calebot§ 加密解密很快的
<iGnome> calebot: 就不能用其他的。。
<leaveboy> yangtse: 好像有
<maivel> calebot: 呃 找打了 arch里就叫tk 3Q
<metbsd> is awesome really what it is called?
<iGnome> Laputa: 瓦片的，都不用了。你死心吧。
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: ibus 自動啟動你放在 ~/.config/Autostart還是什麼地方不是就可以了嗎？
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯，最近风向变了，ccav之类的在说百度呢
<calebot> iGnome: 用 gnome2 了？
 * CyrusYzGTt ..忘了，，GPU在新內核要重新安裝驅動，，要等，，
<calebot> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<iGnome> calebot: 我，，，本来就不要瓦片的。
<yangtse> leaveboy,
<yangtse> leaveboy, 在哪里？
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ ,,我不需要自動啓動，，這是個bug,,我明明關閉了
<calebot> 没瓦片会漏雨
<Laputa> iGnome: leaveboy: -.- 在用了。。刚有个问题。。 没什么已经找到了。。。
<adam8157> Laputa: 我在用awesome 怎么了?
<adam8157> ...
<iGnome> 我喜欢在暴雨中。
<Laputa> adam8157: 哦。。 刚才不知道怎么启用titlebar....
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: ……這個是 Gnome-session 處理的嗎？
<Laputa> 不过启用了发现很难看。。。
<adam8157> Laputa: 默认是在状态栏里的
<iGnome> 想好看。谁用瓦片嘛。 Laputa
<adam8157> iGnome: 这个你到是说对了
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: Gentoo 下我這有個 /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/ibus.conf 可能有關。
<calebot> 好看的重点是桌面布景啊有木有！
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 不清楚，，我每次都要手動關閉，，一但轉換程式或桌面就啓動
<iGnome> adam8157: 那啥没说对。
<calebot> 跟 WM 一毛钱的关系都没啊有木有！
<adam8157> iGnome: lol
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 哦，不了解。
<iGnome> adam8157: 比如你没和微菜好上。是不。
<adam8157> iGnome: 神...
<iGnome> 你有基情因素
<leaveboy> y
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 我也不瞭解，，所以，我一直開着 updates-testing源，，可是，貌似也很穩定，，
<adam8157> iGnome: 我泪奔啊
<Laputa> adam8157: 我使用来伪装geek的。。。 =.=y
<calebot> CyrusYzGTt: testing 党人?
<iGnome> adam8157: 是啊。别人都有lp的。你还好意思要和他合租。同房。
<leaveboy> yangtse: 首选项里
<adam8157> iGnome: 北京这个地方...
<CyrusYzGTt> calebot§ 不是，，我是發現，updates-testing比updates的源，貌似穩定，，
<iGnome> 又敢怪首都。
<CyrusYzGTt> 很鬱悶的說
<adam8157> iGnome: 是他想和我合租, 这样找到的房子能好些
<calebot> CyrusYzGTt: 用途不同…
<iGnome> lol
<adam8157> iGnome: 我是苦逼啊
<iGnome> 好吧。你是被逼的
<yangtse> leaveboy, 找了好几遍了
<yangtse> 没有啊
<yangtse> 有设置字体的
<yangtse> 设置了
<CyrusYzGTt> calebot§ fedora的內核updates-testing>updates>everything穩定，，，
<yangtse> 没有选中文的
<iGnome> roylez: 你又挂上面了？
<adam8157> iGnome: 哎, 估计还得和另外一个娃合租
<iGnome> 娃。。
<calebot> 和女娃合租++
<adam8157> 男娃啊
<iGnome> 恋童癖？
<calebot> 恋童癖+搞基？
<iGnome> 这烂ibus的词库啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> ..。。怎麼是娃，，不是lady
<adam8157> iGnome: 没有, 我喜欢称呼别人娃娃 小孩 小盆宇什么的
<iGnome> å­¦jackson?
<adam8157> 你们这些坏人
<calebot> 还是找个妹子靠谱
<iGnome> adam8157: 你啥地方的嘛。这样说话
<adam8157> iGnome: 别侮辱MJ 哼
<iGnome> 东北？
<iGnome> 啊。真是mj的粉丝
<adam8157> iGnome: 我山东威海, 跟四川人学说的娃娃
<CyrusYzGTt> 是 梅汁
<calebot> 妹汁
<iGnome> adam8157:  哦。威海好。我下次去你家玩。
<adam8157> iGnome: 你都说几回了 健忘神
<iGnome> calebot: 你太淫了。太直白了。
<adam8157> .
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 恭喜 ee又得新稱號
<calebot> 其实神去玩过回来了
 * Oicebot 跟 calebot 握手:“胡汉三，欢迎回来！”
<iGnome> CyrusYzGTt: 别参合。我会记住你的。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ ,,不要，，
<iGnome> 去过威海，印象蛮好
<iGnome> 比烂上海，好多了。 lol
<CyrusYzGTt> 雅美蝶
<adam8157> iGnome: 嗯嗯, 绝对好地方啊
<leaveboy> yangtse: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i87196
<CyrusYzGTt> 包 kernel-devel-2.6.40.3-0.fc15.x86_64 已安装并且是最新版本
<iGnome> adam8157: 就是美女少。
<adam8157> iGnome: 比不了湖南妹子啊...我朋友去了趟长沙, 激动的不行
<yangtse> leaveboy, 发错了吧
<Laputa> 在讨论妹子#&$%&$%7 #_#
<adam8157> Laputa: 这里就是各种吹水
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 長沙是神的居住地，當然美女如雲
<iGnome> 。。我去了一次伊斯坦布尔，我也激动的不行。 adam8157 nnnnd
<ilovezoe> 我去了次重庆，激动得不行
<adam8157> iGnome: wow...
<Laputa> adam8157: 我发现还有搞基。。。 快赶上豆瓣了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 神去化外？？優化基因？
<iGnome> 优你个头
<adam8157> Laputa: 那都是开玩笑...
<if_else> 各位兄台，fdisk 分区指定的分区类型，和后面 格式化有什么区别？谢谢
<Evanescence> !echo hi
<CyrusYzGTt> Laputa§ 是開玩笑，，這裏女的，，很少
<iGnome> 混血，真不是盖的。 adam8157
<adam8157> iGnome: mkfs不改分区格式信息
<iGnome> .
<adam8157> iGnome: 了解, 以前在西安见过很多西域风情的
<if_else> fdisk 分区，只是划分了分区的大小，分区还不能用吧，要格式化后才能用？谢谢
<calebot> if_else: 不相干
<adam8157> if_else: mkfs不改分区的格式信息
<calebot> if_else: fdisk 分区指定的分区类型，和后面 格式化 不相干
<adam8157> if_else: 要和mkfs配合
<CyrusYzGTt> mkfs.ext4
<yangtse> blender /usr/share/blender/2.59/datafiles/locale/zh_CN/LC_MESSAGES/blender.mo
<if_else> adam8157: 兄，那 fdisk 指定的分区类型是大的类别，只是说是 linux 分区类型？
<yangtse> 应该有中文
<adam8157> if_else: 你就选83 linux好了, mkfs不晓得去改filesystem type
<leaveboy> yangtse: 没有
<leaveboy> 是你要的
<adam8157> if_else: 有的程序靠id识别, 有的靠结构识别
<CyrusYzGTt> fsck -p
<CyrusYzGTt> UUID
<adam8157> if_else: 你不如用gparted好了 fdisk太弱了, 我对它很怨念
<if_else> adam8157: 兄，知道 mkfs 不修改 filesystem type ，那 fdisk 中的 fs 和  mkfs 的fs 有啥区别？谢谢
 * calebot 支持 fdisk
<iGnome> gparted有点bug的
<adam8157> if_else: 什么fs fs?
<if_else> adam8157: filesystem type
<if_else> adam8157: 文件系统阿
<BILLYKANE> cfdisk好使
<adam8157> if_else: fdisk bug才多啊, 磁道, 柱面什么的转换, 扇区大小, 都是算出来的啊
<cfy> parted才是王道
<adam8157> if_else: 一样的, 但是mkfs不去改
<CyrusYzGTt> dd
<iGnome> 算了柱面，扇区，谁看啊。
<adam8157> if_else: 建立文件系统并不只是标记下, 还得建立很多数据结构
<leaveboy> ?
<adam8157> iGnome: 遇到新标准硬盘就错了
<iGnome> 实际操作，不要算的啊
<adam8157> iGnome: 我port过fdisk...怨念...
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ SSD在fedora也沒有問題。。
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 说那种4K扇区之类的
 * iGnome 做好enduser的本质。
<adam8157> iGnome: 当年工作需要
 * CyrusYzGTt 站在神的背後，，手持滅神刀
<iGnome> CyrusYzGTt: 想死啊。
<adam8157> debian这方面很先进, 直接grub2和parted, 一切ok
<iGnome> adam8157: 啥工作哦。。。
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 你到是砍啊
<iGnome> 。
<adam8157> iGnome: 之前做机顶盒
<adam8157> iGnome: 你不要问我现在干啥哈, 问过3遍了, 健忘神
<iGnome> 额。那现在咋不搞了。这个和我以后的事情，还有点联系。
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 。。不砍。。神有不死之身，，而且，，貌似我還是普通人
<iGnome> 赶紧回去搞这
<adam8157> iGnome: 没意思, 底层都是人家给的, 公司也不好
<adam8157> iGnome: 现在辞职手续还没给我办 ca
<iGnome> 机顶盒，有啥接口给用户设计的？
<leaveboy> 机顶盒做的人很多啊
 * CyrusYzGTt o(∩∩)o...哈哈，，GPU驅動完畢，，重新編譯過符合 最新kernel的mldonkey去
<iGnome> 似乎，现在的新的，增加了接口
<iGnome> 网络接口
<adam8157> iGnome: wifi, 蓝牙, 以太, 红外, 体感
<iGnome> 南京的啥机顶盒
<adam8157> iGnome: usb, 外接硬盘 傻傻都作过
<calebot> CyrusYzGTt: mldonkey 为毛还要配合 kernel?
<iGnome> 。没这么多吧。
<adam8157> 啥啥
<iGnome> 给一个sch图？ adam8157
<CyrusYzGTt> calebot§ 也是配合 glibc..
<adam8157> iGnome: 没有
<iGnome> 。。不会吧
<adam8157> iGnome: 用的人家芯片, 啥都往里加
<CyrusYzGTt> calebot§ 順便用 最新的驅動，，看看編譯速度
<adam8157> iGnome: webkit都有呢
<iGnome> adam8157: 那给一个芯片资料。
<adam8157> iGnome: cable modem, voip啥的也有
<iGnome> 。。。
<iGnome> 我咋没觉得这么高级了
<iGnome> 市面上有的？
<adam8157> iGnome: broadcom 7125/7019
<adam8157> iGnome: 我走的时候还没出厂
<adam8157> iGnome: 当时里头装dhcp, 弄网桥, 接usb-wifi, 搞成无线路由器用
<adam8157> iGnome: 领导各种想法...
<iGnome> nnnd 就你这2型号，搜索不到pdf
<iGnome> 7020都有
<adam8157> iGnome: broadcom 97125/97019
<adam8157> iGnome: 哦, 估计是简化版, 博通喜欢这么搞
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀專業IT的
<adam8157> iGnome: 机顶盒要不是广电各种不让, 早就无敌了 成家庭信息终端了
<adam8157> 吃饭去了
<iGnome> 。。
<happyaron> cfy: 我这里现在总是突然断电死机
<happyaron> cfy: 上次你死机是什么原因？
<happyaron> iGnome: 神，赞助个显卡吧，看样子是显卡快完蛋了
<CyrusYzGTt> google-chrome --disk-cache-dir="/dev/shm/chrome"
<iGnome> mpeg-2 encoder..
<iGnome> happyaron: 你关心这？
<happyaron> iGnome: 我没有集显，显卡挂了就开不了机啊。
<leaveboy> ...
<iGnome> happyaron: 那不就是要赞助你嘛。难道赞助厂家？@
<leaveboy> happyaron: 悲剧
<iGnome> 额，你不是有一台高级机器？
<happyaron_> iGnome: 又挂了
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron_§ 不會是被內子沒收了吧，，
<happyaron_> CyrusYzGTt: 没收啥
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron_§ 高級機器
<happyaron_> CyrusYzGTt: 我就这一台机器
<Laputa> adam8157: 机顶盒是不是走cable了现在？ 还是adsl那种电话线？
 * Oicebot 对Laputa说：怎么可能。
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron_§ 好吧，，我暫且信你說的，，等你GF來了，，問問
<CyrusYzGTt> Laputa§ 廣電不準的，，
<leaveboy> Laputa: 都可以吧
<Laputa> 广电这麻痹权利也太大了。。。
<cfy> happyaron_: 太热
<Laputa> 我想起来上次给我同学弄她家路由器。。是电信送的那种。。 我操。。 各种被阉割。。
<happyaron_> cfy: 哦
<Laputa> 居然每台机器都要自己拨号。。
<happyaron_> 广电有再打权利，也自己弄不明白上网的
<happyaron_> 再大权利
<happyaron_> 估计还是要承包给外面
<ilovezoe> 汗。怎么搞错权利和权力的。
<ilovezoe> rights and power
<metbsd> 电信有送路由器？
<metbsd> 我家的电信是走光纤的猫
<leaveboy> 。。。
<Evanescence> xubuntu的vim是不是默认很多功能不开启的啊，clipboard，还有ruby支持什么的 ，好像都没有，ubuntu好像有，xubuntu为了性能就牺牲掉这些功能支持？悲剧的，重新编译又麻烦，蛋疼
 * Oicebot 对Evanescence说：不可能。
<Evanescence> Oicebot: 你咋知道，你就一机器人，Y一bot
<happyaron_> Evanescence: sudo apt-get install vim
<Kandu> Evanescence: 不是 xubuntu 的問題
<Evanescence> happyaron_: 我就是install的vim，系统是xubuntu
<happyaron_> Evanescence: 你要开什么
<Evanescence> Kandu: 可是我以前在ubuntu下可以用clipboard功能，但是现在--version没有这个支持
<Kandu> Evanescence: vim-gtk
<Kandu> Evanescence: 需要編譯進 x 的支援才有
<happyaron_> 要不装vim-full吧，啥都有了
<Evanescence> happyaron_: 在vim里粘帖系统剪贴版里的东西，或者从vim的buffer里cut出去
<happyaron_> Evanescence: sudo apt-get install vim-full
<Evanescence> happyaron_: 我还不知道有full这么一个，找找
<Kandu> Evanescence: vim-gtk 的話，剪貼板 ruby python 都有的
<Evanescence> Kandu: 我是vim-gnome应该一样是x支持吧？
<Kandu> Evanescence: 沒用過這個
<ilovezoe> http://linux.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/08/16/0941222&amp;from=rss
<^k^> ⇪ title: Solidot | GIMP单窗口模式开发完成
<Evanescence> Kandu: 一样的是GUI的vim
<Kandu> Evanescence: 剛看了，有的
<MeaCulpa> ??
<Evanescence> happyaron_: 没有vim-full这个包，在xubuntu里
<happyaron_> Evanescence: apt-get update
<happyaron_> Evanescence: 你开没开universe
<adam8157> Evanescence: 不管是ubuntu 还是xubuntu都是一个源...
<happyaron_> xubuntu和ubuntu的软件仓库是完全相同的，两者的区别就是默认选取了不同的软件包。。。
<adam8157> Evanescence: 所以你装vim就都是一个
<MeaCulpa> "+xterm_clipboard"
<adam8157> happyaron_: ++
<Kandu> Evanescence: 你以前不是用 ubuntu 的似乎
<Evanescence> happyaron_: 没有吧，我去开，明白了，应该是没有开universe的缘故
<Evanescence> Kandu: 我一直都用ubuntu的。。。。
<Evanescence> adam8157: Kandu happyaron_ 这样就知道了，谢了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 有个顽固文件夹无法删除，请求赐教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341968 在Work目录下有多个目录，但有一个目录2011.08异常，无法复制文件进去，但是可以复制文件到该文件夹的子目录去； 无法删除，即便sudo rm -rf,也无法删除其子目录，但是子目录下的内容能被删掉; 可以剪切整个目录（在同一个磁盘 ...
 * adam8157 明天早上看比赛啊 哈哈哈哈
 * roylez 鄙视 adam8157 
<MeaCulpa> 啥比赛
<tusooa> ls
<tusooa> ls
<tusooa> ls
<ghosTM55> tusooa: 这里是irc不是terminal...
<tusooa> ghosTM55: 好吧，吾到终端里输ls去
<ghosTM55> tusooa: 呵呵
<adam8157> roylez: 这有啥好鄙视的...
<roylez> adam8157: 因为我不看
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 巴萨皇马 西班牙超级杯第二回合
<adam8157> roylez: 没品
<tusooa> 已删除"/home/tusooa/应用/脚本//scripts-roylez"
<tusooa> 这其实应该加空格
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: o
<cfy> tusooa-: irssi?赶紧换emacs :D
<adam8157> cfy: 打到邪教
<cfy> adam8157: 打倒
<adam8157> cfy: 你懂得
 * gfrog 大家小心， emacs党出没
<cfy> adam8157: 哪里邪教了。。。
<adam8157> cfy: 哦米豆腐
<cfy> adam8157: 又一个佛教的。。。。
<adam8157> cfy: amen
<cfy> adam8157: 你个邪教
<adam8157> cfy: 在山的那边海的那里...有一群小苦逼....
<MeaCulpa> GNU EMACS = Generally Not Used Except Middle Aged Computer Scientists
 * gfrog 120哪，快把 adam8157 抓回去，他又跑出来啦
<adam8157> gfrog: 话说, 我找了个beaker用的xml, 可以直接装kvm的guest, 结果, 结果beaker前几天升级了, 不能用了!!! 我去啊
<gfrog> adam8157, lol
<gfrog> adam8157, 悲催的孩子，我告诉你了去呼唤libvirt的童鞋。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 去libvirt-qe频道, 他们聊他们的, 不理我, 然后我昨天也提前下班了
<gfrog> adam8157, 你在kernel-qe直接喊呗？
<adam8157> gfrog: 我多腼腆的 (羞涩状
<gfrog> 他们太不友好啦，我们频道里有来访者一定很受欢迎的 XD
<gfrog> adam8157, （呕吐状
<qinglingquan> 大家帮忙看看这字体显示是怎么回事？
<qinglingquan> http://imagebin.org/168270
<gfrog> adam8157, 我记得似乎有个新人攻略，我给你找找看啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 多谢
<qinglingquan> 图片中 ElispArea HowTo 等字的显示都不正常？谁知道是什么原因？
<gfrog> adam8157, 找到了，哈哈
<adam8157> gfrog: 求url
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 信弥陀？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 啥教也不信
<gfrog> adam8157, 连Linus教主都不信？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 原教旨的佛教倒是不错
<calebot> 不信
<adam8157> gfrog: 呃, 不信, 干嘛信
<MeaCulpa> :P
 * adam8157 我信ee
<BILLYKANE> Google收购MOTO之后，下一步将会继续收购Lenovo，BlackBerry，形成足以抗衡苹果的强大品牌———— MLGB ！！！天朝不甘示弱，山寨手机强强联合:中兴、华为、大唐、波导、魅族正商讨合并，新品牌将命名为“中华大波妹”……
<palomino|working> .......... , BILLYKANE
<BILLYKANE> :-D
<MeaCulpa> Google可能会把moto手机业务卖给中国厂商吧
<calebot> 卖给中国做毛…
<MeaCulpa> 自己只要拿点专利啥的即可，没必要和HTC三星平行
<MeaCulpa> calebot: moto市场份额在andriod里都不算大，google不会傻到自己做的
<calebot> 没了专利，moto 手机业务谁要买哦…
<roylez> palomino|working: 好久不见
<MeaCulpa> calebot: 中国人啊
 * palomino|working momo roylez 
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<gfrog> MeaCulpa, moto的手机已经是中国造了，丫又没生产线
<palomino|working> ....... , roylez
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 不知，卖个冠名权吧，哈哈
<tusooa--> ä¿¡linus larry eexp
<palomino|working> who's larry?
<tusooa> 咋这么多-
<gfrog> MeaCulpa, 这个。。。 山寨手机用得着冠名嘛，换个字母就完了，哈哈
<roylez> palomino|working: larry page
<tusooa> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Larry_Wall
<^k^> ⇪ title: Larry Wall - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<palomino|working> :o , roylez
<palomino|working> ........
 * roylez  ( ︶︿︶)_凸 palomino|working
<palomino|working> 他说wall , roylez
<tusooa> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E6%8B%89%E9%87%8C%C2%B7%E6%B2%83%E5%B0%94
<^k^> ⇪ title: 拉里·沃尔 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
 * MeaCulpa ä¿¡FSM
<palomino|working> 而我最开始以为是larry ellison
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: fsm又是啥
<calebot> finite state machine
<adam8157> 你们真学院
<MeaCulpa> Patch是Larry写的...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: Flying Spaghatti Monster
<calebot> Flying Spaghatti Monster++
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flying_Spaghetti_Monster
<^k^> ⇪ title: Flying Spaghetti Monster - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<adam8157> ...
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-8-generic #11-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 12 20:20:03 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<calebot> ^k^ 为毛要一直 show kernel version?
<gfrog> 小k在搞毛？
<gfrog> 自娱自乐嘛？
<gfrog> ...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 信FSM 得饱食
<calebot> 信FSM 有面吃
<MeaCulpa> calebot: 还有肉丸！
<tusooa> ..
<gfrog> MeaCulpa, calebot 哼，神马FSM，有春哥给力嘛？！
<calebot> gfrog: 没有
<calebot> 可是春哥没有 FSM 好看
<calebot> 信春哥有面吃，问题是看着春哥你吃得下吗…
<gfrog> calebot, 信春哥，得永生。你都永生了，还用得着吃面嘛
<calebot> 永生不能吃面，那还要永生做毛…
<gfrog> calebot, 永生了可以吃更多的面条
<Joey64> 大家好，我用的debian 6,如何设置qemu-kvm的nat桥接wlan0
<Oicebot> 你好呀, Joey64阿姨
<Joey64> Oicebot: tq
<Joey64> Oicebot: ?
<Joey64> Oicebot: help
<gfrog> Joey64, 直接建个bridge不ok嘛？
<mengfei> 用virtualbox吧，好用多了
<gfrog> Joey64, 哦，要nat。。。 那就得祭出iptables了，没别的方法
<Joey64> 我试了，如果桥接eth0没有问题，但是wlan0问题很多，连不上
<Joey64> gfrog: 如果桥接wlan0，怎么设置，不用nat
<gfrog> Joey64, 建个bridge，加入qemu用的那个tap，配好地址，不要加wlan0，然后iptable配snat
<gfrog> Joey64, 没试过wlan0，我怀疑桥接之后没法连接无线网了是吧？
<Joey64> gfrog: 对的，就是这样
<gfrog> Joey64, 那还是nat算了，之前我本子用nat用的很好
<Joey64> gfrog: virtualbox用的就是nat方式，无线的没有问题
<Joey64> mengfei: virtualbox没有kvm性能高
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • Firefox部分英文无法显示 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341975 Firefox中有些斜体英文文字无法显示，请求大奖帮我解决一下。详细情况请看图片：Screenshot.png Chrome的图片：Screen.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 linmx0130 — 2011-08-17 13:10
<gfrog> Joey64, 给个脚本你参考吧 http://code.google.com/p/gfrog/source/browse/script/vnet.sh
<^k^> ⇪ title: vnet.sh - gfrog - 一些小东西 - Google Project Hosting
<mengfei> 平常用用virtualbox就好了，省得折腾啊
<Joey64> gfrog: 具体有教程没有，我看了debian的wiki，但是似乎说的不是很清楚
<gfrog> Joey64, vbox也可以用kvm做hypervisor了
<Joey64> gfrog: 你说的是4.1.2版本吧，性能怎么样
<gfrog> Joey64, 我只看过，没用过。。。
<gfrog> Joey64, 我是彻底的kvm党
<Joey64> gfrog: :-)，kvm性能高，当能用kvm了
<iGnome> 啥高。血糖高
<Joey64> gfrog: 我在试试，都搞清楚了再来提问
<Joey64> iGnome: 幽默那个
<calebot> kvm vbox 互有胜负吧
<gfrog> Joey64, ：）
<gfrog> calebot, kvm的图形性能不行，snapshot不够给力
<Joey64> calebot: 主要是vbox用的多了，有些感觉不满意，
<gfrog> calebot, 不过kvm还是很有希望的。
<Joey64> gfrog: 其实这不是问题，只要cp -r 一个镜像就好了，不用snapshot
<gfrog> Joey64, 其实我一直很不爽vbox的网络部分，后来干脆直接用tap做桥接或者nat了，不用vbox自己的
<palomino|working> ?_?
<calebot> Joey64: runtime snapshot
<palomino|working> vbox的网络部分有问题?
<gfrog> Joey64, 浪费空间，其实qcow2自身的snapshot还不错，可惜操作起来麻烦。
<gfrog> palomino|working, 恩哼，3.x的版本是有bug，不知道现在如何
<palomino|working> :o
<palomino|working> 怎样的bug呀。。。
<calebot> qemu 在搞新的 file format 了
<Joey64> calebot: 知道，但是这样不是更干净，再说现在的硬盘容量太大了，占几个G空间没有问题
<calebot> http://wiki.qemu.org/Features/QED
<gfrog> calebot, 现在是QED
<if_else> 各位兄台，kubuntu 下，修改哪个配置文件可以在登录时，类似 .xinitrc 自动执行命令
<if_else> 谢谢
<calebot> if_else: .xsession
<calebot> if_else: .xprofile
<gfrog> palomino|working, 依稀记得是ipsec做nat穿越的时候有问题，具体是啥样的已经忘记了。
<palomino|working> 喔。。。
<if_else> calebot: 兄，谢谢，我试试
<Joey64> gfrog: 先下了，改天再来，北京又下雨了，郁闷
<gfrog> Joey64, lol
<Joey64> 各位，88
<adam8157> gfrog: 我的衣服挂在外面还没收.....................
<gfrog> adam8157, 免费漂洗了，你还不知足
<palomino|working> ............
<palomino|working> 免费漂洗...
<alpha080> 不计入流量的。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 好麻烦...你手头有没有装好的kvm虚拟机, scp一个过来
<gfrog> adam8157, fireshare上一大堆。。。。
<gfrog> adam8157, 等我给你个地址
<adam8157> gfrog: rhel 6.1的
<alpha080> 电脑启动时卡在tsc这一块挺久的，跟 时钟频率有关，具体提示忘了，谁帮我搜索下
<roylez> palomino|working: 小破马...
 * palomino|working ♪(´ε｀ )
<roylez> 破马真有表情...
<roylez> 不过...这是破马的神马表情？ MeaCulpa
 * palomino|working (・´ｪ`・)
<alpha080> Switch clockxxxx
<cuihao> = = 某些UNIX函数参数说明说必须设置成NULL，那还要这参数干啥？
<calebot> cuihao: 历史因素或兼容性之类的
<calebot> 那个谁就说人生最大的败笔是写了 creat()
<cuihao> calebot,  哦，好解释，你是bot吗
<calebot> cuihao: 是啊
<cuihao> calebot,  /help
<cuihao> 诶，bot坏了 ^^
<adam8157> cuihao: 比如说什么函数?
<cuihao> ^k^, /help
<adam8157> calebot: 说的k?
<cuihao> adam8157： gettimeofday
<^k^> cuihao, 你问问题的形式帮助吗？  ㍥ 
<cuihao> adam8157： If tzp is not a null pointer, the behavior is unspecified.
<calebot> 某些不良 gtk developer 就建议人用 gtk_init(NULL, NULL)
<cuihao> 看APUE时也有几个，记不清了
<calebot> cuihao: 有时后是为了 api / abi 兼容
<adam8157> cuihao: 那个是时区啥的, 为了兼容的
<gfrog> calebot, gtk那帮人我现在感觉十分的不靠谱。。。
<calebot> 总不能升级个 lib 然后系统烂掉
<calebot> gfrog: gtk 还好，gnome 很不靠谱
<calebot> gtk team 还是有些明事理的在
<cuihao> 隔10年系统烂一次我也不介意  ^^
<calebot> COBOL 表示，20 年烂一次也应该要介意
<gfrog> calebot, 其实对所有搞桌面环境的团队全无好感。。。囧
<cuihao> 看看Python，升级就烂了一堆
<calebot> java 7 <- 升级就全烂了
<yetone> :-D
<palomino|working> ......
<calebot> 珍爱生命，远离 java 7
<palomino|working> java7.......
<namoamitabuddha> 汗, Fx已经6了
<calebot> gfrog: gtk / qt 不算桌面环境
<calebot> namoamitabuddha: firefox 7 下个月就出了
 * roylez  ( ︶︿︶)_凸 palomino|working
<palomino|working> ...... , roylez
<calebot> 话说 gtk3 目前很多方面均不如 gtk2
<yetone> firefox不是说不要版本号了吗
<calebot> yetone: 隐藏，不是不要
<tusooa> ls
<namoamitabuddha> calebot: 刚才提示要更新
 * palomino|working ╮(￣.￣)╭
<roylez> 破马的表情真多...
<calebot> 破马的表情真多...
<adam8157> 破马的表情真多..
<yetone_> 咳咳
<ghosTM55> 你们一个个都是步步高啊。。
<adam8157> drivel: 上上下下
<drivel> adam8157:  等下帮我做哥测试
<adam8157> ghosTM55: 前辈在说什么?
<adam8157> drivel: 什么测试
<adam8157> drivel: 我可以做哥
<adam8157> lalala drivel
<adam8157> lalala drivel
<ghosTM55> adam8157: 你叫我前辈?
<adam8157> ghosTM55: 传说中的前辈 =,=
<ghosTM55> adam8157: 哪里传说了...
<iGnome> adam8157: 辞职前，偷张原理图出来吧。
<adam8157> iGnome: 早就辞职了啊
<phoenixlzx> 我这里可以直接访问G+了
<phoenixlzx> 速度哗哗地
<iGnome> 原公司，没留下一个相好的？ adam8157
<roylez> adam8157: 啥？又辞职了？
<adam8157> iGnome: 你个健忘神
<adam8157> roylez: 说的之前公司
<adam8157> roylez: ee健忘
<roylez> adam8157: o...
<adam8157> iGnome: 有, 怎么了
<phoenixlzx> 膜拜神....
<roylez> adam8157: ee活太久了...
<iGnome> 说正题嘛。再去牺牲一次。 adam8157
<iGnome> 沈阳城防图，都偷出来了。
<moriramar> phoenixlzx: 直接訪問是說沒有受到任何墙或者什麼的影响嗎？
<adam8157> iGnome: 没啥意思, 博通的参考板差不多都是弄好的样子, 你想要问博通要就是了, 骗他们要买芯片
<moriramar> iGnome: 什麼？？？
<phoenixlzx> moriramar: 对呀
<adam8157> iGnome: 你要开始弄机顶盒?
<moriramar> iGnome: 沈阳城防图是什麼情况？
<iGnome> 我只是想看一下，不去骗厂家了。
<moriramar> phoenixlzx: 呃，好爽。不過應該也快了。
<iGnome> moriramar: 地下地上。
<phoenixlzx> moriramar: 当然，快了不止一点
<adam8157> iGnome: 机顶盒没前途的, 别搞了
<drivel> adam8157: 阿蛋せんぱい
<iGnome> 我才不搞。只是想看接口预留等
<adam8157> drivel: 难听的名字...
<moriramar> phoenixlzx: 不是，我說也快了，是指被封也要快了。
<iGnome> 掌握动态而已。 adam8157
<drivel> adam8157: 还好吧，没那么难听
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋仔
<phoenixlzx> moriramar: 没事，GAE和ipv6直接无视GFW
<adam8157> roylez: =,=  主席你也恶趣味
<moriramar> phoenixlzx: ……我這想折騰 IPv6 可以找不到像樣的教程呢。
<phoenixlzx> moriramar: http://groups.google.com/group/gfw-blog/browse_thread/thread/0de6ab7b3b4076c7/317694c2a382a6de?show_docid=317694c2a382a6de&pli=1&fwc=1
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu下翻墙教程第二季――IPV6 - GFW Blog | Google Groups
<phoenixlzx> 这个要代理
<gfrog> calebot, 我是泛指。。。 好吧，其实我不应该这么鄙视图形库的。。。
<moriramar> phoenixlzx: 呃……嗯，我回頭找找。
<moriramar> phoenixlzx: IPv6 有什麼局限性沒？
<phoenixlzx> moriramar: 目前没发现
<CyrusYzGTt> phoenixlzx§ 感謝，，不過，貌似我有其他地區的ipv6地址，，可是，，貌似不會設置ipv6..上不去
<calebot> http://xkcd.com/865/ # IPv6 的局限性
<namoamitabuddha> 谁用firebug
<leaveboy> 91人
<phoenixlzx> 我一直都是GAE，速度还不错
<CyrusYzGTt> phoenixlzx§ 神奇，，你給的地址能上，，看來是個陷阱
<CyrusYzGTt> phoenixlzx§ 神奇，，你給的地址直接能上，，看來是個陷阱
<phoenixlzx> CyrusYzGTt: 我这边不能
<CyrusYzGTt> phoenixlzx§ 我是電信哦，，
<MeaCulpa> http://solidot.org.feedsportal.com/c/33236/f/556826/s/176f10b7/l/0Linternet0Bsolidot0Borg0Carticle0Bpl0Dsid0F110C0A80C170C0A2382230Gamp0Pfrom0Frss/story01.htm
<phoenixlzx> CyrusYzGTt,moriramar: 你们都是港奥台地区的吗？
<yetone1> ?
<CyrusYzGTt> phoenixlzx§ 廣府人士 ，生於廣府，，長於廣府，，必定卒於廣府
<phoenixlzx> 为什么都用正体中文...
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-8-generic #11-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 12 20:20:03 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<gfrog> ...
<yangtse> jianti zhongwen
<yangtse> shiyongzhe shi wo
<yangtse> wo shi zhongguo mainland de ren
<yangtse> dajiahao]
<yangtse> hoho
<yangtse> 'wo hui shuo english
<ilovezoe> hi
<yangtse> danshi wo jiushi bu shuo
<CyrusYzGTt> phoenixlzx§ 好看，單字出現起碼懂得意思
<phoenixlzx> ....
<^k^> ilovezoe, 好  ㍦ 
<yangtse> blender我还是没找到中文设置的地方
<yetone> ?
<snugglecat> yangtse, 在上面拖下来就看到了
<gfrog> 似乎...是小k的G点？每次都吐kernel version
<gfrog> 是嘛...
<snugglecat> yangtse, 默认的不是上面是菜单吗， 可以往下拖的。
 * Oicebot 对snugglecat说：当然是啊。
<snugglecat> Oicebot, 没跟你说哇
<gfrog> 看来不是，那就是整点报时
<yangtse> 我实在是托不下来啦
<adam8157> gfrog: 你闲了?
<adam8157> 也来吹水
<leaveboy> yangtse: 你好纠结啊
<yetone> 什么脱不下来？
<yangtse> leaveboy, 我已经找了一天了
<snugglecat> yangtse, 默认的就是一个窗口分割成两块，上下俩。 上边的只是缩小为0. 你拖下来
<gfrog> adam8157, 我好奇
<yangtse> file use prefernace
<leaveboy> yangtse: ibus-pinyin ??
<yangtse> interface
<yangtse>  editing
<yangtse> input
<yangtse> add ons
<snugglecat> yangtse, 等等， 我装 blender
<yangtse> thems
<yangtse>  file
<yangtse> system
<drivel> adam8157: 还好吧，没那么难听
<yangtse> 没有别的了
<drivel> adam8157: 意外…
<leaveboy> yangtse: install ibus-pinyin 就好了
<adam8157> drivel: 你在测试么...
<debianer> google那里可以看到我所有注册了的业务？
<yangtse> 你们认为会在哪个选项卡里面
<yangtse> leaveboy, 我用sunpinyin
<snugglecat> yangtse, 拖下来你就看到了
<yangtse> 脱下了了
<yangtse> nothing
 * drivel 开始略微犯困了
<leaveboy> yangtse: 如 snugglecat 所说
<snugglecat> yangtse, 你还要设好字体。 默认的会变方块
<snugglecat> yangtse, 要设好中文字体
<namoamitabuddha> 谁用firebug
<yangtse> 我就没找到设置中文的选项
<leaveboy> yangtse: install ibus－pinyin will be quick
<snugglecat> 哇
<yangtse> 我是 blender2.59
<snugglecat> yangtse, 不懂了， 现在界面全变了
<snugglecat> 吓死我了
<yangtse> leaveboy, 难道你认为我没有安装中文输入法？
<leaveboy> yangtse: 有这个可能
<yangtse> snugglecat, 你也安装这个版本了
<zer4tul> test
<yangtse> 是不是这个版本不支持中文啊
 * Oicebot 对yangtse说：不对。
<leaveboy> yangtse: 你什么系统
<^k^> zer4tul, ....  ㍦ 
<emacsyin> 那里可以看到我所有注册的google业务？
<yangtse> archlinux
<snugglecat> yangtse, 不知道， 就是和原来的完全不一样。 给吓了一条
<leaveboy> yangtse: 我也是
<yangtse> 你蹦起来我看看
<yangtse> leaveboy, 你设置中文
<iGnome> blender? 截图看看。
<yangtse> sreeen我看看
<leaveboy> yangtse: 是
<leaveboy> yangtse: arch ＋ slim ＋ awesome
<jzmer> how do i specify in fontconfig's conf file a font family only whose chinese charsets would be used?
<yangtse> 现在 菜单  显示  file  add render help
<yangtse> 我拖下来
<yangtse> 什么也没有
<leaveboy> yangtse: 上图
<snugglecat> yangtse, 有个设置的
<leaveboy> yangtse: 说是说不清了
<yangtse> leaveboy, 你上的图我看了
<yangtse> leaveboy, 就你的irssi 界面
<yangtse> leaveboy, 什么都没有
<leaveboy> yangtse: 我说你上图
<leaveboy> yangtse: 。。。
<yangtse> ...
<yangtse> 我还不会截图
<yangtse> 刚刚安装的arch
<yangtse> 用的gnome3
<leaveboy> yangtse: 那我再截图
<yangtse> 按print screen告诉我说。。。。33未定义
<yangtse> 快捷键33
<phoenixlzx> 这边G+已经不能访问而来
<yangtse> 命令34未定义
<namoamitabuddha> 谁会用firebug
<BILLYKANE> http://i.imgur.com/4ECAT.png
<leaveboy> yangtse: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i87197
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://heikezhi.com/2011/08/15/can-we-believe-our-eyes/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 我们该相信自己的眼睛吗？
<leaveboy> yangtse: 用scrot
<yangtse> 下次让我看之前你能不能自己先看看
<yangtse> 你知道你放的什么图吗》
<yangtse> irssi
<yangtse> and
<yangtse> nothing
<yangtse> 当然
<yangtse> 还有输入法
<leaveboy> yangtse: 就是那个ibus首选项
<yangtse> 我有=中文啊
<yangtse> 大哥
<leaveboy> 。。。
<leaveboy> 那你想表达什么
<namoamitabuddha> 谁会用firefox
<yangtse> 我表示我的blender 没有中文
<namoamitabuddha> calebot: 会用firebug么
<leaveboy> yangtse: 有时候是软件本身问题
<yangtse> 我以为你能找到那个选项呢
<yangtse> 哥懂点英文
<leaveboy> yangtse: libreoffice 3.4.2 也出现过类似问题
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • Chromium吃内存吃的我蛋疼~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341984 Flickr 上 Rabbit_ 52 的 20110817001 有图为证，都只打开了一个网页 这样占下去太恼火了~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 rabbit_52 — 2011-08-17 14:22
<leaveboy> yangtse: 安装几个包才可以
 * adam8157 没人吹水么? 好困
 * MeaCulpa 据说明年秋天美国名校希望学生父母开家长会，党的十八因此准备延期召开？
 * drivel chat time
<drivel> adam8157: lol
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: lol
<wxm> MeaCulpa, ...
<MeaCulpa> http://jandan.net/2011/08/17/cant-resist-pissing-on.html
<adam8157> drivel: 还是有点不舒服, 想回家睡觉了...
<drivel> adam8157: 和谁啊？
<adam8157> GNUdog: ...
<adam8157> GNUdog: 睡到明天早上5点起来看比赛...
<calebot> MeaCulpa: 在米国开就好啦
<GNUdog> adam8157: 我去，你丫整个就是不想干活而已
<adam8157> GNUdog: 没, 正等机器安装中, 这段时间比较闲, 你懂得
<GNUdog> adam8157: 我也是…而且还在等 eng-ops 借给我机器
<namoamitabuddha> adblocks能否屏蔽视频广告
<leaveboy> namoamitabuddha: flashblock
<GNUdog> 话说，优酷的广告是最不卡的
<namoamitabuddha> leaveboy: 是能屏蔽类似youku之前的广告么
<GNUdog> 视频卡的一塌糊涂的时候，优酷的广告一样坚挺
<snugglecat> yangtse, 这个版本的一窍不通
<leaveboy> namoamitabuddha: 试试不就知道了
<leaveboy> youku的确流畅
<moriramar> 啊，miredo 不管用呀！！！！
<namoamitabuddha> moriramar: 选m$服务器
<namoamitabuddha> leaveboy: thanks
<happyaron> GNUdog: 把最好的技术和资源用到广告上
<moriramar> namoamitabuddha: 啊？給多一點提示。
<moriramar> namoamitabuddha: 我這什麼都看不到。
<GNUdog> happyaron: 这是可以理解的，TMD，视频刷不出来，我F5一次，竟然要再看40s的广告
<GNUdog> 我就擦了
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我有adblock plus, 从没见到广告...
<leaveboy> namoamitabuddha: you are welcome
<GNUdog> adam8157: adblock plus 对内置的优酷广告，没用
<adam8157> GNUdog: 内置的, 编码在视频里的?
<GNUdog> adam8157: 不知道，反正经常还是能见到
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我订阅的这个: ChinaList+EasyList (中文)
<happyaron> GNUdog: adblock plus
<adam8157> GNUdog: 然后就ok
<GNUdog> adam8157: 同
<happyaron> GNUdog: 我这里没啥问题
<adam8157> GNUdog: 可能我看的少吧
<happyaron> GNUdog: chromium要看广告，firefox不需要
<GNUdog> happyaron: soga，我一直用的 Chrome/Safari
<GNUdog> firefox 在 OS X 上的表现不是很优，至少以前是如此
<happyaron> GNUdog: webkit的广告屏蔽都是假屏蔽
<happyaron> GNUdog: 写个空白的网页给覆盖上而已。
<happyaron> GNUdog: firefox才是真的瓦解
<adam8157> happyaron: vimperator党一下子骄傲了
<GNUdog> happyaron: 不过还好，现在我看 youku 基本都是用 iPad 来看
<leaveboy> chromium,广告不显示，但是播声音
<GNUdog> o_O
<iGnome> happyaron: op的呢？
<leaveboy> GNUdog: 可以试试www.piaohua.com
<adam8157> iGnome: 非主流退却
<iGnome> 丫丫的
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ vimperator怎麼看flash視頻，，我就是不會用就刪除了
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: ? hosts文件屏蔽
<iGnome> 你看，哈皮都羞愧了
<iGnome> 额，改名上？
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 还不是一样的看...不久是firefox么
<leaveboy> CyrusYzGTt: 我这一直可以看
<GNUdog> leaveboy: 这个清晰度是在有点…
<happyaron> iGnome: 电脑有自动关机了
<MeaCulpa> webkit是不是很难搞插件...
<happyaron> iGnome: 赶快赞助我一个显卡
 * Oicebot 对MeaCulpa说：千真万确。
<leaveboy> vimperator还是很好用的
 * CyrusYzGTt 爲啥，我的不可以，，還是用noscript算了
<leaveboy> GNUdog: ？？？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 哈哈, 这个机器人接的挺好
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 插件就是写个网页，但是功能很残废
<iGnome> 你这样的电脑，测试出来的结论。别人不信啊。 happyaron lol
<happyaron> GNUdog: 屏蔽广告还是firefox，哈哈
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: hosts屏蔽总彻底了吧
<iGnome> 温度高？ happyaron
<happyaron> iGnome: 反正您信了就行了
<adam8157> happyaron: 是不是chrome下很难实现vimperator这样的插件?
 * Oicebot 对adam8157说：看起来不太像。
<happyaron> iGnome: 感觉是老化了。
<leaveboy> GNUdog: 1080P，720p
<happyaron> adam8157: 这不清楚
<iGnome> 记得是新机器
<adam8157> .oicebot off
<GNUdog> happyaron: 好吧，下次用 ff 试试看
<GNUdog> leaveboy: 有么？随便点了两个，都是 DVD 级别的
<happyaron> iGnome: 主板/CPU是05年初的，内存/显卡是08年的，硬盘是02年的
<happyaron> iGnome: 电源是10年的。
<happyaron> iGnome: 机箱是02年的
<iGnome> 找 destine要嘛
<iGnome> 02.
<happyaron> iGnome: 我找她要干啥，得找神要。
<leaveboy> GNUdog: 那你命不好
<iGnome> 要嫁妆啊
<happyaron> iGnome: 键盘鼠标是10年的
<GNUdog> iGnome: destine 还想买 Macbook Air 呢
<iGnome> 那可以买2台普通机器嘛
<happyaron> iGnome: 额，没出息
<adam8157> 悦姐家的阿荣
<calebot> adam8157: chrome extension 只能用 js + html
<iGnome> 嫁妆
<adam8157> calebot: 这样...
<iGnome> adam8157: 9494
<GNUdog> leaveboy: - -
<happyaron> iGnome: 对，难道神是靠神夫人的嫁妆成财主的？
<calebot> adam8157: 限制很大，比如你开个 tab 只显示 png
<happyaron> 我觉得不会吧，所以得找神要
<happyaron> iGnome: ^
<adam8157> iGnome: 也不给阿荣买个好点的本本
<leaveboy> GNUdog: 呵呵
<iGnome> 你那么听destine话。当然是弱势群体嘛
<adam8157> calebot: 那看来还是得守着firefox...
<happyaron> iGnome: 快赞助个显卡，我都没像adam那样直接要个本本 lol
<leaveboy> adam8157: 什么样的本本是好本本
<iGnome> 下次去吉林啥的。我带一个显卡去
<happyaron> iGnome: 啥时候啊
<happyaron> iGnome: 快递一个来吧，lol
<iGnome> 不知道。目前那边没事情。
<iGnome> 好吧。没支付宝。
<happyaron> 。。。
<iGnome> boc.cn查帐，只能查一个月的。 nnnnd
<adam8157> leaveboy: 比较耐T410, 可惜把集成显卡给我封了
<happyaron> 好吧，说实话我也不知道到底是哪里出了问题，就是经常死机。
<happyaron> 机箱里就显卡热，所以去打劫财主。
<iGnome> happyaron: 我会京东。货到付款。
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 请教一个shell中source使用问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341989 我用是ubuntu10.10，发现在shell脚本中执行source有点问题。 比如在同一目录下有两个脚本 a.sh Code: #!/bin/sh export A=aaaa b.sh Code: #!/bin/sh source a.sh 在执行b.sh时会报找不到a.sh，而如果b.sh中改成source ./a.sh就可以了。 这是怎么回事？同样的脚本放在Red Hat ...
<happyaron> iGnome: 拒收
<iGnome> air啊
<adam8157> iGnome: 就跟那个笑话说的一样, 给人送礼, 结果是货到付款...
<iGnome> 是馈赠
<leaveboy> adam8157: 很伤银子
 * adam8157 sun 和 dell家的服务器, 启动真慢
<happyaron> adam8157: 所以有了kexec
<moriramar> 總算搞上ipv6了，不過好像一定要設定hosts是吧？
<adam8157> happyaron: 从不敢用
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 可能是webkit可定制性有限
<happyaron> adam8157: 为啥
<gfrog> adam8157, 竟然还有sun的家伙，啥型号？
<happyaron> adam8157: 搞kernel的还不用kexec，说明这东西不靠谱？
<adam8157> happyaron: 反正没用过...没, kexec只是kdump这样的用吧, 平时不用
<happyaron> o
<adam8157> gfrog: x8420?
<gfrog> adam8157, 啥cpu？
 * ineed 为啥，秋天总是阴沉沉的，给人一种悲凉的感觉
<gfrog> adam8157, 切，竟然不用kexec，我们都用，哼哼
<adam8157> gfrog: Dual-Core AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 8220 SE
<adam8157> gfrog: 我小白嘛...
<gfrog> adam8157, 啊，amd的，直接pass，我以为你那有spac呢
<adam8157> gfrog: 没见过, 咱又不支持...肯定没有吧
<gfrog> adam8157, ppc哪？应该有吧
<adam8157> gfrog: ppc不是指十八摸的power pc么....
<iGnome> 您的播放器版本过底，无法观看高清视频。系统正在升级，请不要关闭浏览器
<iGnome> 咋又跟不上形势了呢
<GNUdog> ineed: 自古逢秋悲寂寥嘛
<adam8157> iGnome: 你看啥高清小电影?
<ineed> adam8157: 什么是十八摸？
<adam8157> ineed: IBM :)
<gfrog> adam8157, yep
<ineed> adam8157: 为什么ibm是十八摸？
<GNUdog> 1->I, 8->B, M->M
<GNUdog> ineed:
<adam8157> GNUdog: 你这方面真有悟性
<GNUdog> adam8157: 比不上你啊
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我听来的, 我都不懂的
<ineed> adam8157: 你真有才
<GNUdog> adam8157: 你感觉整个 IRC 会有一个人相信的你鬼话么
 * adam8157 群众眼镜雪亮, 我人送外号"小纯洁"
<ineed> adam8157: 莫非你就是传说中的怪蜀黍
<adam8157> ineed: ............................
<leaveboy> adam8157: MMMMM
<cfy> rox
 * adam8157 等机器好烦
<adam8157> leaveboy: 啥?
<ineed> adam8157: 现在还有匿名的smtp server没？
<adam8157> ineed: 自己架
<leaveboy> (.)(.)
<gfrog> adam8157, 强抢
<iGnome> http://my.tv.sohu.com/u/pw/304608_1_1
<^k^> ⇪ title: 新娘全裸公园拍婚纱照 演绎真正裸婚时代 -在线观看-播客视频-搜狐视频
<adam8157> iGnome: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 難道 EE有這個愛好？？
<iGnome> 我是想问， roylez 当时在场没
 * ineed 弱弱地问一下，漏三点不？
<iGnome> 自己看
<emacsyin> 我获得了飞信开放平台体验资格，不知道开放平台是什么东西？
<ineed> 用VPS自架的VPN，速度快不？
<calebot> emacsyin: sdk?
<tusooa> ls
<tusooa> ++$emacs
<tusooa> ;
<CyrusYzGTt> 15CvtWzjYALEqpTSxSRuNpr5ceG8ByeWDL
<iGnome> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=341998
<^k^> ⇪ title: 水区水贴?
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 我们认为：软件应可免费取得，软件工具在各种语言环境下皆可使用，且不会有任何功能上的差异；
<CyrusYzGTt> 人们应有定制和修改软件的自由，且方式不受限制，只要他们自认为合适。
<CyrusYzGTt> 這句有錯誤，，有些要收費的
<GNUdog> adam8157: 强烈的犯困了
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我刚刚差点着了
<iGnome> 找翻译的人去说
<GNUdog> adam8157: 困啊啊啊啊啊啊
<adam8157> GNUdog: 在犹豫要不要再挂个水
<adam8157> GNUdog: 调戏 iGnome 去
<GNUdog> adam8157: 我是属于会4-5点犯困的，中午反而不困
<iGnome> 狗狗可以睡地上。是地鸾心。
<leaveboy> 困＋＋
<adam8157> GNUdog: 你是夏威夷时间
<iGnome> 南瓜是谁
<tusooa> 月下叹逍遥。又作南瓜
<adam8157> iGnome: 来, 聊天, 崽崽几岁了?
<iGnome> 。你这么熟悉
<iGnome> 没在这里吧
<GNUdog> adam8157: 打算把机器装回 Snow Leopard…
<iGnome> http://imagebin.org/168279 perl吉祥物
<adam8157> GNUdog: 折腾党
 * GNUdog 总是想折腾
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我安心用linux...
<GNUdog> adam8157: 给我个 Thinkpad，我也安心
<leaveboy> 折腾就不困了
<adam8157> GNUdog: T410几个钱, MBP多少钱?
<GNUdog> adam8157: 就是因为买了 MBP，没钱了
<leaveboy> 20K
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我是入不了苹果的道, 最多也就买来给老妈用用
<GNUdog> adam8157: 把你 T410 给我吧
<jyfl987> print "abcd" x 500;  这个是什么语言的语法来着？
<GNUdog> 看我连一台跑 Linux 的机器都没有
<GNUdog> 多可怜
<adam8157> GNUdog: 公家的...
<samul> 没qq游戏怎么给老人用啊
<GNUdog> 多令人怜惜
<adam8157> GNUdog: 你有台式
<GNUdog> adam8157: 没事，给我用就行
<moriramar> 哎喲我暈，ipv6上facebook上不上去呀……
<adam8157> GNUdog: 那我在家用啥...我以前的笔记本来北京之前果断处理了
<moriramar> 而且上 Youtube 速度超慢呀……
<leaveboy> 还是公司配的本子好，不用纠结
<GNUdog> adam8157: 我管你咧，反正给我就好 XD
<adam8157> GNUdog: 现在上班用公家的台式, 回家用公家的笔记本...
<moriramar> 這玩意和Miredo本身有多大關係呀……
<jyfl987> http://www.guokr.com/post/59358/   roylez  cfy 你们看看最后那个 和 第2个是什么语言
<^k^> ⇪ title: 【趣漫画搬运】被罚抄写500遍，如何取巧？ - 趣科技小组 - 果壳网 guokr.com
 * GNUdog 苦逼的 intern 啊…
<liemehoc> mechanize求助
 * GNUdog 木有笔记本，没有 VPN，没有 PTO，没有 WFH
<adam8157> GNUdog: 挺好的, 我当年啥实习也没有
<liemehoc> 有没有熟表单的
<adam8157> GNUdog: 拿着最低的工资, 干着最烦的活儿
 * GNUdog 缴着20%的税
<adam8157> GNUdog: 反正intern各种没份, 可怜的娃
<tusooa> 看过了
<adam8157> GNUdog: 有FWH已经很不错了, 哼哼
<GNUdog> iGnome: 你看的下去么？还不送我台笔记本
<tusooa> jyfl987: 第2个 TeX 最后一个是perl
<GNUdog> adam8157: what's FWH?
<adam8157> flexible working hour
<jyfl987> tusooa: 最后一个是perl ???
<tusooa> jyfl987: 对啊
<tusooa> perl
<jyfl987> tusooa: perl 可以 "asdfs" x 123 这样？
<happyaron> GNUdog: pto和wfh是啥
<tusooa> jyfl987: 就是这样
<GNUdog> happyaron: Pay Time Off
<GNUdog> happyaron: Work For Home
<jyfl987> tusooa: 好 多年不写perl 全忘光了 第三个是 ps吧
<happyaron> GNUdog: 好的。。。
<adam8157> GNUdog: from
<tusooa> en
<happyaron> GNUdog: intern就是各种苦力啊。
<GNUdog> adam8157: 笔误
<adam8157> happyaron: 呵呵
<happyaron> adam8157: 想想我不久的将来也是这样，感觉灰常难过。
<GNUdog> happyaron: 苦力倒不至于
<GNUdog> 但是待遇是很不怎么样
<cfy> jyfl987: 第二个latex?
<happyaron> GNUdog: 但我差不多有机会去ff那里，不至于用着deb把简历投给rpm的。
<cfy> 最后一个是perl
<adam8157> happyaron: 学生嘛...
<happyaron> adam8157: 嗯。。。
<jyfl987> cfy: 那就是tex了
<cfy> o
<adam8157> happyaron: 我和 GNUdog 都是debian....
<GNUdog> happyaron: 等呗，看看 Canonical 北京能弄起来不能
<happyaron> adam8157: 哈哈
<happyaron> GNUdog: 嗯。
 * tusooa Use-Arch
<adam8157> GNUdog: 不要有门户之见...
<happyaron> GNUdog: ubuntu tweak作者已经被挖去，看样子是ff不想出差了。
<MeaCulpa> ..
<GNUdog> adam8157: 我没有好吧，你自己说 debian 系的
<GNUdog> happyaron: 我知道
<adam8157> GNUdog: 发错了, 给阿荣说的
<happyaron> GNUdog: RH的intern最少要干多久？
<GNUdog> happyaron: 成家立业了，就不想跑了
<happyaron> adam8157: 偏见没有，但是不习惯。。。
<happyaron> GNUdog: 嗯
<GNUdog> happyaron: 签了一年，但是口头保证是至少半年
<adam8157> happyaron: 没有最少, 但是希望能一年或者以上
<happyaron> 哦。
<MeaCulpa> 做intern都是优秀学生啊
<GNUdog> 你要是突然蒸发了，拿你也没办法
 * MeaCulpa 这种差生，混了n年才能玩玩的
<happyaron> 优秀的劳动力。
<happyaron> GNUdog: 哦。
<MeaCulpa> 优秀的劳动力+1
 * GNUdog nfs 挂载完毕，rsync 同步中
 * MeaCulpa 正在想让边上个intern干点啥...
<calebot> MeaCulpa: 有事秘书干，没事…
<happyaron> calebot 邪恶了。
<MeaCulpa> calebot: ... 让他写wiki
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 写文档是对intern的一种摧残。。。
<GNUdog> happyaron: 还好吧
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 去，写wiki是高级劳动好不好，我身边这些人我敢说这样的意识都不具备
<happyaron> ...
<calebot> 开发者一般都不喜欢写文档的
 * MeaCulpa 这里都是精英，不喜欢动笔头
<MeaCulpa> calebot: 开发者先写文档，在写测试，最后代码
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 您是精英的精英
<GNUdog> MeaCulpa: 精英您好
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 偶愚钝，好记性不如烂笔头
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 精英您过谦了。
 * happyaron ;-)
<MeaCulpa> :P
<leaveboy> 都敲键盘
<MeaCulpa> 妈的我看到mediawiki就烦
<MeaCulpa> dokuwiki多好
<happyaron> leaveboy: 一个是体力劳动，一个是心灵摧残啊。
<GNUdog> 打算毕业前，再在学校里搞一次 SFD
<happyaron> GNUdog: 赞
<GNUdog> 然后就毕业了可以
<thomasxie> MeaCulpa: dokuwiki有哪里好呢
<MeaCulpa> thomasxie: 简单，wiki source 可读性高
<GNUdog> happyaron: 到时候来给我做嘉宾
<GNUdog> adam8157: 还有你
<GNUdog> iGnome: 还有你
<MeaCulpa> thomasxie: mediawiki markup复杂，丑陋
<leaveboy> happyaron: 心灵摧残＋＋
<GNUdog> freeflying: 还有你
<MeaCulpa> thomasxie: dokuwiki page不用数据库...
<thomasxie> MeaCulpa:  恩
<GNUdog> MeaCulpa: 在北京的话，就也来做嘉宾～
<GNUdog> roylez: 主席也来～
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: 不再了...
<happyaron> GNUdog: 我去凑热闹。
<GNUdog> MeaCulpa: 好吧，ATT的网络
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: 去年10-12月，还在融科蹭厕所
<GNUdog> happyaron: 嗯嗯。两年前
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: 今后恐怕再也不会去了
<happyaron> GNUdog: 啥两年前？
<GNUdog> ff 就被抓来了
<GNUdog> MeaCulpa: 为啥？
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 人肉翻墙了？
<moriramar> 我暈，我開Youtube全部是網頁秒開視頻就一直小菊花了。
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 出逃之后再不回来了？
<GNUdog> happyaron: 还有你那位
<happyaron> GNUdog: 嗯。
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 求阅读PDF有vi模式 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342006 如题，，，看PDF时总是不由自主的按j、k，然后又非常气恼的拿起鼠标。 lin下和win下同求！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 dreamcast_sh — 2011-08-17 16:24
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 不是，那地方傻，邪风大
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 哈哈
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 两座融科中间那条路，邪气重
<MeaCulpa> 高档的吃饭地方居然是俏江南和苏浙汇
<MeaCulpa> 丫的帝都还是魔都啊
<GNUdog> happyaron: http://www.flickr.com/photos/botusun/3952389742/
<GNUdog> lol
<^k^> ⇪ title: IMG_4064 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
<happyaron> GNUdog: 这张ff的相册里木有
<GNUdog> happyaron: 哇哈哈，我手里还是有很多东西的
<MeaCulpa> 双人包夹，不错
<happyaron> GNUdog: 嗯，拜见前辈
<GNUdog> MeaCulpa: 为什么要用居然呢？
<GNUdog> happyaron: 屁咧，都差不多大
<GNUdog> iGnome: 拜见前辈
<GNUdog> happyaron: 这样才像话
<happyaron> GNUdog: 那是神，不是前辈
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: 魔都人来帝都玩玩，看到这，不是很反胃么...
<GNUdog> MeaCulpa: 还好啦，东来顺之类的，中关村也有
<GNUdog> 你不感觉，这种地方吃东来顺会很奇怪么
<GNUdog> happyaron: 那是 ee，而已
<GNUdog> 介于耶稣于宙斯之间的物种
<happyaron> iGnome: ^ 用雷劈了他
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: ... 我只去过一次牛街吃
<MeaCulpa> 东来顺貌似一般般，在魔都吃过
<GNUdog> happyaron: 其实，暗语就是：不是人
<MeaCulpa> 17万英镑全家移民...
<MeaCulpa> 现在的短信啊
<GNUdog> MeaCulpa: 东来顺还是很好吃的，特别是其麻酱
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: 恩，某些爆肚店的麻酱不错
<happyaron> GNUdog: 为啥要讲实话呢。。。
<iGnome> happyaron: . 说狗狗？
<GNUdog> happyaron: 没事，反正他不再
<GNUdog> 我了个去，这就来了
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: 北京菜重视原料和调料，有点像西餐，不错
<GNUdog> MeaCulpa: 簋街附近有个爆肚皇，很不错
<iGnome> 小米手机。去买一个？
<happyaron> iGnome: 你看还能有谁呢
<happyaron> GNUdog: lol
<iGnome> GNUdog: 你睡觉没？别乱说话。
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: 不像南方重视辅料和厨师手艺，太过人文了
<happyaron> iGnome: 买一个快递过来，不要到付
<GNUdog> iGnome: 睡了，我在梦里和你交谈
<emacsyin> happyaron: 我把png图转化成svg格式，当我把原来的png删掉后，svg就找不打链接了
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: 我原来一直以为爆肚是爆炒的肚
<iGnome> 哪里买。要定的呢
<GNUdog> MeaCulpa: …
<iGnome> GNUdog: 摸摸你的头
<GNUdog> iGnome: 咬死你
<iGnome> 睡觉了，还这么凶
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: 原来就是焯水的...只是温度要控制好而已，换成洋快餐那样测水温掐秒表，很好搞
<leaveboy> MS大家一整天都没事
<emacsyin> MeaCulpa:  我把png图转化成svg格式，当我把原来的png删掉后，svg就找不
<emacsyin> 	   打链接了，不删掉就没事
<LeithWong> openvpn能作为客户端连接VPN吗
<iGnome> 长沙最新规定：狗狗不打针，不带绳子的，直接打死。
<GNUdog> MeaCulpa: 精华在于麻酱和肚的新鲜程度
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: 恩
<happyaron> emacsyin: 从来不用svg
<iGnome> svg就文本
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: 一次吃了2斤羊肚仁，8 错
<adam8157> GNUdog: sfd是啥? 刚去找gris吹水了
<iGnome> 根本没转成吧。 emacsyin
<emacsyin> iGnome: 把原图删掉，svg就找不到链接了
<GNUdog> MeaCulpa: 那东西很好吃的
<GNUdog> adam8157: Software Freedom Day
<emacsyin> iGnome: 转化是转成了，可以用inkscape进行编辑了
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: 太贵太少
<adam8157> GNUdog: 找我干啥?
<iGnome> 那不先另存一次。 emacsyin
<GNUdog> MeaCulpa: 贵的话，比起俏江南来说，不算什么
<GNUdog> adam8157: 当嘉宾，吸引特定人群
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我擦, 我还嘉宾了...
<iGnome> emacsyin: 估计是被当成一层了。导致打不开。
<adam8157> GNUdog: 受宠若惊
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: 那倒是...
<GNUdog> adam8157: 你只是为了吸引特定人群而已
<adam8157> GNUdog: ...
<emacsyin> iGnome: 如果不把原图删掉，就可以打开
<GNUdog> adam8157: 你懂得，兄贵
<emacsyin> iGnome: 把原图删掉就找不到链接了
<adam8157> GNUdog: 咩的, 各种苦逼, 还被调侃, 苍天啊~~~
<iGnome> emacsyin: 用vim打开，看有原图相关的名称行没。
<moriramar> 鳯凰又不在了。
<moriramar> 哪位朋友折騰過 miredo 的能指點一下嗎？
<gfrog> moriramar, 我折腾了一下，ip拿到了，但是dns永远失败，我很郁闷
<gfrog> adam8157, 话说那个blug，多久活动一次啊？
<adam8157> GNUdog: 出来回答下?
<gfrog> GNUdog, ^^^
<GNUdog> gfrog: every second Tue of a month
<gfrog> GNUdog, ic, thx
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 要不要給你一個，，當我的ipv6DNS測試小白
<moriramar> gfrog: 呃？DNS用的是？
<gfrog> adam8157, GNUdog found a web page, is it blog homepage? http://blug.chinalug.org/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Beijing GNU/Linux User Group (BLUG) - Home
<GNUdog> CyrusYzGTt: OpenDNS 已经支持IPv6了
<gfrog> moriramar, 用了google的，不ok
<GNUdog> gfrog: yep
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt, good，快快，我晚上就试试
<gfrog> GNUdog, good！
<moriramar> gfrog: 我這似乎也是，不得已設定了許多的 hosts 項目。
<CyrusYzGTt> GNUdog§ 知道，
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 現在，，還是晚上，？？
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt, 现在给我吧，我晚上试，晚上回家基本不irc，现在在公司用ipv6是不厚道的行为
<gfrog> GNUdog, 有啥好处捏？咱又参加不了
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 嗯，等等，我給你五個，私聊給ni
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt, 赞叹
<GNUdog> gfrog: 没啥，可能会抽人出去讲东西
<gfrog> moriramar, 你用的哪个dns？ 我记得用过opendns的，也不行，
<gfrog> moriramar, 写了一堆hosts，倒是可以，不过太不爽了
<moriramar> nameserver 2001:470:20::2
<moriramar> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<leaveboy> －
<moriramar> gfrog: me too，也想只用個 dns 解決問題。
<leaveboy> 16:49 -GNUdog:#ubuntu-cn- gfrog: adam8157 今年 SFD，我们可能也是 sponsor 之一
<leaveboy> 怎么是彩色的
<happyaron> GNUdog: ...滥用notice
<adam8157> happyaron: 踢他
<GNUdog> happyaron: 哎呀，不小心压到 ctrl 了而已
<leaveboy> 。。。
<maivel> :)
<GNUdog> adam8157: 基佬去死
<happyaron> adam8157: 找ee
<adam8157> GNUdog: ..........
<leaveboy> 不错
<Lavande> 求助，保存文件默認打開程序的配置文件在哪裡？
<happyaron> 谁再notice我就踢 adam8157 了啊
<Lavande> 我不止修改一種文件的打開方式，要批量修改很多
<leaveboy> 我的是红的
<adam8157> happyaron: ...我肿么了....
<gfrog> adam8157, 万人恨，哼哼
<Lavande> 別鬧嘛，過來幫幫我啊
<thomasxie> MeaCulpa: DokuWiki  看上去有点乱:)
<adam8157> gfrog: 0_0,
<happyaron> adam8157: 。。。怕是肿了？。。。
<thomasxie> MeaCulpa: pmwiki看上去清爽一些
 * CyrusYzGTt Learning The Hard Way
<CyrusYzGTt> backups are a good thing
<emacsyin> GNUpuma: 找到了原图的链接
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 我厚道吧，，等 happyaron 取消 op在發我要發的
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我搞不好要搬家到北科学校里头...
<GNUdog> adam8157: 哦？
<emacsyin> GNUdog: 我找到了svg里有原图的链接行
<emacsyin> 现在要怎么办阿
<happyaron> adam8157: 找个北科的老师把自己嫁了？
<adam8157> GNUdog: 北门那个小物美后面的职工楼
<GNUdog> emacsyin: 发错人了吧 = =
<adam8157> happyaron: 租房啊...
<happyaron> lol
<emacsyin> GNUdog: iGoogle走了
<GNUdog> adam8157:  哦，那里啊。略显破旧
<GNUdog> 很多保安都住那里
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我同学说就先看看
<emacsyin> iGnome走了，你的名字和他最相似
<GNUdog> adam8157: 不过相当方便
<emacsyin> 谁知道，用inkscape把png格式的图另存为svg格式的图，为何不能把原图删掉？
<GNUdog> adam8157: 吃饭，去上班，买黄瓜，都是异常的方便
<adam8157> GNUdog: .....
<gfrog> GNUdog, 买。。。黄瓜？
<gfrog> adam8157, 有特殊癖好？
<GNUdog> gfrog: 才发现啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 怎么可能...
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我去
<gfrog> adam8157, 黄瓜有多种用途啊
 * adam8157 我被人欺负啊...
<emacsyin> 用inkscape把png格式的图另存为svg格式的图，为何不能把原图删掉？
<emacsyin> 有什么办法把原图删掉也不受影响吗
<GNUdog> emacsyin: 别异想天开了，矢量图转位图还差不多
<emacsyin> GNUdog: 我不要别的，只要能在原图上修改就行了
<GNUdog> 位图转矢量图，纯属吃饱了撑得
<emacsyin> GNUdog: 我只要在转化后的svg图上能做图就可以了
<GNUdog> emacsyin: 别做梦了
<adam8157> GNUdog: 有算法的
<emacsyin> GNUdog: 你大概没理解我的意思，比如一个工具图，我在上面进行画线分析，又可以修改，但不会修改底图
<adam8157> GNUdog: http://www.ruanyifeng.com/blog/2011/08/amazing_algorithms_of_image_processing.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 神奇的图像处理算法 - 阮一峰的网络日志
<emacsyin> 比如一个江恩四方图，要在上面画直线和标注方格颜色，用png转化成矢量图就很不错
<GNUdog> adam8157: 这个只是处理一个简单的轮廓而已，给你张照片，给我转个试试
<emacsyin> 不用手工去画svg图了
<emacsyin> GNUdog: 不管行不行，反正我这样做了，只是不能删除原图
<emacsyin> 删除原图后，转化后的图也打不开了
<GNUdog> emacsyin: 一个内联而已，跟没转换一样
<emacsyin> 实际上，这样转化的svg图我很好用，只是删掉原图也能用就好了
<emacsyin> GNUdog: 是哦，我发现直接用inkscape编辑png图就是一样的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么Ubuntu11.04比Ubuntu11.10新？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342010 为什么Ubuntu11.04比Ubuntu11.10新？10指的不是版本号吗？数字不是越大就版本越高吗？ 反而Ubuntu11.10向Ubuntu11.04升级？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 leevie — 2011-08-17 17:07
<GNUdog> 五年前专门研究过 SVG 和位图的
<MeaCulpa> thomasxie: 恩，然dokuwiki 插件多一些
<gfrog> GNUdog, BLUG很多老外啊，都是哪的？
<GNUdog> gfrog: 各国
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 说到超市，那里有一种加了Jack Danials 的可乐，很不错
<moriramar> 換了個最新版的 Hosts，用的真爽。
<gfrog> GNUdog, 很好，都说中文嘛？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 有一次我拿着一瓶边喝边在街上走，路人主动退散
<GNUdog> gfrog: nop
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 能給我麼？？
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 你是用 IPv6 的嗎？
<gfrog> GNUdog, 那说哪国语？ 不要说都是英文
<GNUdog> gfrog: 是的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 那瓶子和Wiskey瓶子一模一样,怪不得吓人...魔都缺没得卖
<MeaCulpa> blug是不是流行串儿...
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 嗯，，不用了，你說的是 googlegroup上的？？
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: doc google 上的。
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 2011年8月版的。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ ..是那個有 海盜灣 ipV6那個？？
<gfrog> GNUdog, 这样。。。 没人教下法语、德语之类的嘛。。。。
<gfrog> GNUdog, lol
<GNUdog> gfrog: 没有
<adam8157> ..
<sikao_lfs> http://www.dm456.com/donghua/2159/           乐高英雄工厂
<tusooa> ls
 * ineed Google收购MOTO，结束了没？
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 我還是用 miredo + aciuc
 * adam8157 继续早退...
<GNUdog> gfrog: 有德国人，不知道回国了没
<gfrog> ineed, 米帝和欧盟还没批准了
<gfrog> ineed, 也就是说实际上还没开始收
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: aciuc 是？
<gfrog> GNUdog, 听起来挺好玩的，下个月我要去围观！
 * adam8157 你们聊, 我闪先
<MeaCulpa> 年底才能收完吧
<thomasxie> MeaCulpa: 恩
<GNUdog> gfrog: 关键的问题在于，太远了
<freeflying> GNUdog: what?
<GNUdog> 下班之后又打不到车
<GNUdog> freeflying: 没事，今年 SFD 要来一讲么？
<adam8157> GNUdog: sfd什么时候?
<freeflying> GNUdog: 9月17号没时间阿
<GNUdog> adam8157: 9月中
<GNUdog> freeflying: 好吧…
<ineed> gfrog: 哦
<adam8157>  在哪?
<freeflying> GNUdog: 我们家宝宝就那两天要出世
<gfrog> adam8157, 又早退！
<GNUdog> freeflying: 哇哈，到时候我要见见你家宝宝
<moriramar> freeflying: 名字？
<gfrog> GNUdog, 东直门，还好吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 明天还要晚来, 因为要起早看比赛
<adam8157> GNUdog: sfd在哪?
<GNUdog> gfrog: 去一次你就知道了
<gfrog> GNUdog, 我下个月肯定收车了，到时候骑车过去
<GNUdog> adam8157: 很多会场
<adam8157> 哦 走了
<gfrog> adam8157, 你leader竟然不抽你？ 没天理！
<moriramar> 我暈！！！！Facebook帳號被鎖了……
<moriramar> 又要開vpn了……我擦……
<GNUdog> gfrog: 特殊爱好，特殊照顾
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: ...为啥锁
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 我怎麼知道。太久沒上？
<MeaCulpa> ...
<gfrog> GNUdog, 原来如此
<ineed> moriramar: 你没开vpn怎么上的facebook?
<ineed> moriramar: hosts?
<moriramar> ineed: 嗯。
<ineed> moriramar: 你那hosts多大？
 * MeaCulpa 稀里糊涂在windows装Qt SDK, 怎么symbian还摊上了cygwin...mingw也有...Nokia这块gcc和msvc全提供，gcc为啥要摊上cygwin..好乱
<freeflying> GNUdog: 要有见面礼的，
<freeflying> moriramar: 啥名字？
<GNUdog> freeflying: 你看你，人都没见到，就先要礼物了
<OT_iux> @@
<freeflying> GNUdog: 这是规矩阿
<GNUdog> freeflying: 我又没说我不带
<GNUdog> freeflying: 瞎激动什么啊
<GNUdog> = =
<alvin_rxg> 每人一支中华？
<freeflying> GNUdog: :P
<CyrusYzGTt> 去牆外逛了一圈，，發現沒有好的hosts文件，，關於ip的
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 为啥不能dig
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ ,,在國域網，dig出來的都有點問題
<ideamelon> 有人能推荐一些比较好的c++ boost教材吗？
<ideamelon> 中文英文的都可以。
<ideamelon> 先谢谢了……
<freeflying> ideamelon: c++ primer
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 英国中部时间，改了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342017 100%[=================================================================================>] 10,193,212 188K/s 花时 43s 问题是这个“花时”也太那啥了吧，干脆表翻译了eta多好 统计信息: 发表于 由 adagio — 2011-08-17 18:08
<happyaron> ...不是改估时了么。
<Kandu> 還是以前的啥中部時間好，至少讓人知道是翻譯錯誤，還能樂樂。這翻譯和本意幾乎相反了。。
<tusooa> 应该是余时吧
<happyaron> 似乎是一眼打了别的补丁
<happyaron> arch官方的包是“估时”
<jiero> 翻译真失败啊。。。谁还有那个中文英文对照网站？
<tusooa> 突然想到那谁发的‘段错误(吐壳)’
<jiero> 软件翻译中英文对应软件。
<happyaron> jiero: 不知你说的是哪个网站啊
<happyaron> tusooa: bash里的
<tusooa>   char * string = "hello";
<tusooa>   strcat (string, ", world");
<tusooa>   printf ("%s", string); /* 这没出 core dump */
<Kandu> tusooa: 好像是吐核
<tusooa> å°±segmentation fault
<Kandu> tusooa: 倒是沒譯錯，很形象
<tusooa> Kandu: 哦，那就是吾记错了
<CyrusYzGTt> 我這裏也是翻譯成吐核
<jiero> happyaron: 以前你给我一个链接
<jiero> happyaron: 应该有个啊。谁有空建立个。
<happyaron> jiero: 我知道了。
<happyaron> jiero: 还没继续整
<happyaron> 太忙了。
<jiero> happyaron: 不能都让你一个人担着。。。
<happyaron> jiero: 那网站建好了之后应该是能自动运行的。
<jiero> happyaron: 你需要带信新人了。
<happyaron> jiero: 哪有那么多新人呢
<happyaron> jiero: 大部分都是随便来翻译两句就走了
<jiero> happyaron: 以你的名义发帖。
<happyaron> 我也没啥名声啊。。。
<jiero> happyaron: 我也是随意翻译两句就走。
<jiero> happyaron: 你说你是debian维护者就有一堆人跟你。
<jiero> ^_^
<happyaron> jiero: 够呛
<jiero> happyaron: 我也是跟着你的哦_不过我什么也不干。
<happyaron> :)
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, shell 的 boy.* 酱紫的匹配形式有个术语叫啥啊
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 这几天搬家吗
<alvin_rxg> 不清楚
<jiero> happyaron: ——我看到老外自己从中国定制开源平板电脑，中国人也不搞。
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 这几天搬家吗?
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 累不
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, Wildcard Matching 这个怎么翻译。 帮助我看到这个就是 shell 的那种方式， 但我不知道怎么用中文表示
<alvin_rxg> 不知道是啥东西
<snugglecat> 就是
<snugglecat> ls *.sb
<snugglecat> ls snuggle*.sb
<snugglecat> ls sn?gglecat.sb
<snugglecat> 像酱紫简单的正则表达式怎么称呼
<snugglecat> rm sn*cat.sb
<casparant> snugglecat, “带有通配符的表达式”?
<snugglecat> 我记得有个术语的， 但一时想不起来
<snugglecat> casparant, 有个简单的称呼的
<casparant> wildchar
<casparant> snugglecat, ^^^
<snugglecat> wildcard， 不是 wildchar
<cuihao> hi
<^k^> cuihao, 好  ㍪ 
<tusooa> glob
<snugglecat> glob????
<ideamelon> freeflying: C++ Primer貌似不讲boost方面的东西吧。
<snugglecat> tusooa, 我是想按 shell 的 wildchar 的方式查找字符串， 而不是 正则表达式
<snugglecat> tusooa, php 怎么做
<jiero> 问一下：怎么检测是否被黑了，我发现自己竟然开着 SYN Tx 0/12 UDP Tx0/17 实际上我什么也没做。
<tusooa> php不懂。perl有glob和readdir
<snugglecat> tusooa, 但我不是用于文件的。 php 也有 blob 函数。 但我的是要按 shell 的方式处理普通的字符串
<snugglecat> tusooa, 我用在url 的， /index.php/*/* 如果是正则的话，就得写成 /index.php/[^/]*/[^/]* 了
<snugglecat> tusooa, 我想要个简单的方式， 不需要用到正则， shell 的方式已经够用了
<Kandu> aptitude 只記住安裝包時的自動安裝？剛 sudo aptitude install "~RSuggests:file-roller"+M 安裝所有 file-roller suggests 的包且標記爲 automatically 安裝。但之後 remove file-roller 時並不刪除這些包
<snugglecat> php有个用在普通字符串的 fnmatch 函数， 但问题是， 他有限制 "目前该函数无法在 Windows 或其它非 POSIX 兼容的系统上使用。 "
<Kandu> 版本 aptitude 0.6.3
<CyrusYzGTt> 額，，在  某個梯子裏發現早前geek的文章
<tusooa> s/\./\\./g;s{\*}{[^/]*}g;
<tusooa> ls
<tusooa> ^k^: ls
<^k^> tusooa, 能否请您用更少的想法，或不同的想法，另一种方式吗？  ㍫ 
<tusooa> ^k^: echo *
<^k^> tusooa, 我们从来没有谈到过。  ㍫ 
<tusooa> ^k^: map say, glob '*';
<tusooa> ^k^: opendir $dir, '.' or die "...";say while readdir $dir;
<^k^> tusooa, opendir目录。  ㍫ 
<tusooa> ^k^: 试着用ruby写出更短小，实现同样功能的代码。。。
<^k^> tusooa, 确定，我会尝试使用Ruby编写更短，以实现同样的功能代码。  ㍫ 
<tusooa> "一句shell脚本胜过万行c代码"
<tusooa> ^k^: 写个
<cuihao> = = 把用户添加到用户组是 -g 还是 -G？网上怎么乱七八糟的。
<cuihao> usermod
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ sh
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ for i
<guanbeilang> cuihao: maybe `adduser {username} {groupname}`
<tusooa> cuihao: 别usermod. sudo gpasswd -a $USER some-group
<cuihao> 哦
<cuihao> usermod -G 是不是会覆盖？
<tusooa> cuihao: 似乎是覆盖
<cuihao> 貌似archwiki上都是-aG。
<cuihao> = = 中文网站都不靠谱呢
<tusooa>   -a, --append                  append the user to the supplemental GROUPS
<tusooa>                                 mentioned by the -G option without removing
<tusooa>                                 him/her from other groups
<snugglecat> tusooa, 干嘛呢
<cuihao> 诶，要是看了这些个中文教程会坑死爹的...
<snugglecat> 德国松鼠又去搬家了
<cuihao> 诶，Arch的usermod的man居然是中文的，还是过时的，难看死了
<jiero> lol。。。
<jiero> 原来FSF是卖书的！
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，所以 ，我不看中文，，看別人的問題就知道該怎麼做
<tusooa> cuihao: 似乎-a -G不会覆盖
<jiero> 我发现手机动画效果速度超慢才爽啊。
<cuihao> tusooa,  恩，但许多中文网站都给的 -G 或 -g
<jiero> 在动画还没结束时就进行下一步动作了。
<jiero> cuihao: 非官方网站大多是抄袭，或者是过时的经验。
<happyaron> jiero: 中文站点没有几个原创的
<happyaron> 可能现在搜到的还是90年代的内容
<ideamelon> 大家好，求教个问题
<jiero> happyaron: 恩。
<yangtse> gnome3  抓图怎么快捷键
<yangtse> 怎么设置
<ideamelon> 不知道大家又没推荐的有关C++ boost的教程。
<jiero> happyaron: 它们都能存在——————怎么搞得，这么有钱架设一些没用的东西。
<yangtse> gnome-screencapture
<yangtse> print screen不截屏
<yangtse> 怎样设置啊
<happyaron> jiero: 打广告
<happyaron> jiero: 现在很多这种用脚本到处克隆内容，然后骗流量的站点。
<yangtse> gnome3 按prt screen不启动截屏程序
<yangtse> 怎么办？
<yangtse> mutter 命令33尚未定义
<jiero> happyaron: 想办法收集一下，整理一个Linux用户用的网站屏蔽法则。:D
<happyaron> 呵呵
<Kandu> jiero: 那得累死人的，一個允許的法則就夠
<Kandu> jiero: 對於國內的站點
<ideamelon> yangtse: activites
<ideamelon> yangtse: keyboard
<ideamelon> yangtse: left side, screenshot.
<jiero> Kandu: 双管齐下更有效哦。
<ideamelon> yangtse: 设置成print键即可。
<jiero> 对了 有谁能告诉我洗发水是什么？
<jiero> happyaron: 你在北京吗？
<happyaron> jiero: 目前不在，预计很快就在了
<jiero> happyaron: 好的，北京有个外国人我一直跟着他的blog看:D
<Kandu> jiero: /me 不知怎麼把黑名單核白名單制結合使用
<happyaron> o
<Kandu> jiero: 好像是 ee 發明的，稱呼 arch 用的
<jiero> Kandu:  自己选择啊。是用黑的还是用白的。
<jiero> Kandu: 。。。神啊。。。
<yangtse> ideamelon, 里面没有screenshot啊
<Kandu> jiero: 哦，那倒可以。不過我猜沒人願意維護黑名單
<jiero> Kandu: 匿名举报模式——所以还需要白名单，免得报复。
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<Kandu> jiero: 還有大多博客，轉載率超過 30% 的博客基本沒有價值
<yangtse> ideamelon, 自定义该怎么自定义
<jiero> Kandu: IRC已经记录在案了，你我逃不了了，以后如果出现这个东西的话:D
<ideamelon> yangtse: keyboard进去之后点Shortcuts选项卡。
<freeayu> hi
<freeayu> 有哪位同 学在 学scala的 吗
<^k^> freeayu, 好  ㍫ 
<yangtse> ideamelon, 这个是需要自定义
<yangtse> ideamelon, 还是本来就有
<ideamelon> yangtse: 左边那栏里面有一个Screenshot
<yangtse> ideamelon, 我的怎么没有
<ideamelon> yangtse: 我的本来就有。
<yangtse> ...w
<ideamelon> yangtse, 对了我是Fedora15
<yangtse> 我删除所有配置
<yangtse> 重新登陆看看
<yangtse> 不对劲
<yangtse> 算了
<yangtse> 自己定义一个把
<yangtse> ideamelon, 不行，新建的还是命令33尚未定义
<ideamelon> yangtse, 原因应该是你没有相应的screenshot模块。
<yangtse> 我可以手动启动gnome-screenshot
<ideamelon> yangtse, 哦～～
<Naked89> 淫们好
<ideamelon> yangtse, 我刚才在我机器上新建了一个命令，尝试了一下没有问题。
<tusooa> ls
<yangtse> ideamelon, 我就是print screen有问题
<yangtse> 或者说我键盘布局设置不对？
<yangtse> fn + insert是print screen
<yangtse> us布局
<ideamelon> yangtse, 你设置一个别的快捷键试试，比如说ctrl+1
<yangtse> 好用
<ideamelon> yangtse, 嗯，那这样的话就是键盘的问题了。
<CyrusYzGTt> 神啊，，我不小心在 fn 訂閱了所有關於 教育片的各種行爲與模式，
<cuihao> 我提交了个bug要求Arch删除过时的中文manpage： https://bugs.archlinux.org/task/25621
<CyrusYzGTt> cuihao§ 改進與升級精神支持你
<yangtse> 郁闷
<CyrusYzGTt> ..一個程式 运行中的线程: 211/500
<centerpoint> CyrusYzGTt: 我用ssh -D 代理怎么都不成功.浏览器能探测到7070端口,但是无法使用
<CyrusYzGTt> 好吧，你安裝那個 auto沒？？
<CyrusYzGTt> 神啊，，我不小心在 fn 訂閱了所有關於 教育片的各種行爲與模式，
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<tusooa> 其实gnome不好用
<fobirc> 有高手没，帮忙用z o h n g a 这几个字母组个英文ID
<CyrusYzGTt> gonazh
<CyrusYzGTt> 中文翻譯爲，滾垃圾
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<cuihao> ghazon
<cuihao> zhagon
<cuihao> zhonga
<ideamelon> gnozah
<ideamelon> gnozha
<fobirc> 关键是z和h好像不好搞啊
<ideamelon> 炸公～～
<ideamelon> zhagon
<centerpoint> CyrusYzGTt: 你在河南师大?
<fobirc> foob hao 的姓名解读
<fobirc>      向往自由生活，头脑灵活，喜欢尝试新事物，但易因缺乏恒心半途而废。适合从事传媒、旅游及翻译工作，售货员亦可考虑。
<fobirc> 想不到我随便搞的英文ID
<fobirc> 还有这么多说道
<yangtse> 谁是河南师大的？离我家很近
<centerpoint> yangtse: 你是新乡的?
<yangtse> 对
<centerpoint> yangtse: 学生?
<yangtse> 干部
<centerpoint> yangtse: 神马干部?
<yangtse> 我党的精英
<centerpoint> yangtse: 网监支队?
<cuihao> 我是河南的 = =
 * partner_ hello
<yangtse> 这里有别人新乡的吗？或者在新乡的？
<partner_> is
<CyrusYzGTt> centerpoint§ 我沒有讀過大學。。
<centerpoint> yangtse: 我
<yangtse> 你做什么的？
<cuihao> 政治审察液
<partner_> ....
<centerpoint> yangtse: 这就开始审察了?
<CyrusYzGTt> 其實，我想翻譯是 去納粹
<yangtse> …………
<yangtse> 有空吃个饭
<yangtse> 不过我工作在外地
<yangtse> 当前在锦州
<centerpoint> yangtse: 出差跨省追击了?
<partner_> 什么任务啊
<cuihao> 锦州大战常凯申部队
<centerpoint> 小K进来了???
<partner_> nb
<centerpoint> 难道刚才kk不在?
<cuihao> ^k^, 你丫的去哪里鬼混了
<yangtse> centerpoint
 * centerpoint 难得小k不在,多么好的刷屏机会啊.....痛失....泪奔....
<yangtse> 你做什么的？我审查一下
<^k^> cuihao, 地球。  ㍬ 
<yangtse> 这里没有锦州的
<centerpoint> yangtse: IT民工
<yangtse> 说明这个地方不行
<yangtse> 太愚昧了
<yangtse> 新乡有it企业？
<yangtse> 卖电脑的吧
<centerpoint> yangtse: 你想挑拨我内部人民分裂?
<cuihao> - -
<partner_> 我葫芦岛的
<centerpoint> yangtse: 买电脑不至于. IDC机房的
<yangtse> 来锦州了我招待
<yangtse> idc不懂
<centerpoint> yangtse: 额....总之底层就是了
<centerpoint> yangtse: 你家在新乡哪啊?
<CyrusYzGTt> Krugman’s Space-Alien War Stimulus Fallacy
<yangtse> 新政府北1.5km
<yangtse> 目前房子还没盖好
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-8-generic #11-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 12 20:20:03 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<centerpoint> yangtse: 北环那儿?
<yangtse> 新牧村
<centerpoint> yangtse: 哦...你从事哪方面的? 不会是真的dang国精英吧?
<yangtse> …………
<yangtse> 我大学毕业，打工呢
<yangtse> 干不动了
<yangtse> 叫干不
<centerpoint> yangtse: 什么叫干不动了? 你扛水泥的阿?
<CyrusYzGTt> Cisco Releases Security Advisory and Applied Mitigation Bulletin
<yangtse> 修路
<yangtse> 种菜
<yangtse> 吃饭
<yangtse> 喝酒
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 你是不是誠心氣我，，你上次說升級 stable，，3.0.1都release了。。還不去升級
<centerpoint> yangtse: 还种菜,在开心网种菜吧...
<CyrusYzGTt> Jon McCoy of DigitalBodyGuard talks about his new tool GrayWolf, a compiler that helps .NET developers attack their applications. GrayWolf was released at the Black Hat 2011 security conference. McCoy said the tool can help programmers understand weaknesses and build stronger applications.
<CyrusYzGTt> Andy Champagne, an engineer at Akamai Technologies discusses some of the security issues and threats posed by the transition to IPv6 and explains why enterprises need to begin planning now.
<yangtse> 有道理，有时间去申请个开心网号
<cuihao> 问个问题：Java那么火，招聘培训都是Java，为啥感觉平常用的Java软件很少？
<CyrusYzGTt> SA11-222A: Adobe Updates for Multiple Vulnerabilities
<caleb-> cuihao: 都用在服务器？
<caleb-> cuihao: 还有 android
<yangtse> java早过时了
<yangtse> android 就是一坨sh1t
<cuihao> ...
<cuihao> 其实我觉得还不错啦
<cuihao> = = 服务器都用Java吗？好鹾。
<CyrusYzGTt> Wild Close-Ups of Rare Mammals From Huge Camera-Trap Study
<yangtse> android用着不爽
<yangtse> 没有linux的感觉
<ideamelon> cuihao, 我怎么觉得LibreOffice用Java写的呢？
<yangtse> google只对linux kernel有兴趣
<ideamelon> cuihao, 另外Java在企业级 办公 软件方面的应用的确很NB。
<yangtse> 包括chrome os
<cuihao> ideamelon： 一部分而已吧
<caleb-> ideamelon: libre 是意图扑杀 java
<caleb-> ooo 才是坚持用 java
<yangtse> libreoffice不用安装java
<cuihao> = = 因为是Sun的，所以用了Java
<yangtse> 现在基本脱离了
<yangtse> 要不是freemind我都不用jdk
<ideamelon> 那ooo是java的没有错了嗯嗯……
<ideamelon> oo
<yangtse>  写错了
<caleb-> ideamelon: 一小部份而已
<yangtse> 只有个别功能用到
<caleb-> ideamelon: ooo 可以完全不要 java 的
<ideamelon> 原来是这样子……神奇……
<caleb-> libre 就是要把那小部份重写，抛弃 java
<Kandu> 奇怪, debian 源裡面怎麼沒 binutils-arm 呢
<tusooa> "StarDict can match strings against patterns containing '*' (wildcard) and '?' (joker)."
<ideamelon> 我out了……
<moriramar> Java 早過時了是怎麼說？
<cuihao> ^^ 投入Python怀抱吧
<cuihao> 我挺恶心OOP的，懒得学Java了 - -
<lolicon> 那
<lolicon> biancheng1?s
<yangtse> 那是我说的
<yangtse> 因为憎恶
<lolicon> 函数式编程？
<cuihao> 诶，主要是C++吓到我了
<tusooa> /me 发现exp又开始用twitter了。 "about 2 days ago via web " Account created at 2010-08-24, number is 182239684.
<tusooa> 0.09 tweets/day on average.
<tusooa> Account created at 2010-07-29, number is 172259612.
<tusooa> 1.61 tweets/day on average.
<ideamelon> cuihao, 不恶心oop，对于C不支持内存动态分配感到遗憾……
<cuihao> ideamelon：malloc？
<lolicon> cuihao: python
<ideamelon> cuihao, malloc并不是标准C里面的。
<lolicon> ideamelon: ....
<cuihao> ideamelon：？？？
<Kandu> ideamelon: ...
<ideamelon> cuihao, 会出现很多兼容性的错误。
<lolicon> CONFORMING TO
<lolicon>        C89, C99.CONFORMING TO
<lolicon>        C89, C99.
<cuihao> ideamelon：man malloc 你看看
<lolicon> man malloc ..
<ghw> clang
<tusooa> about 2 days ago via 又能随便写API的名字了，一天换好几个都行！ #...Aron居然也这样。。。
<ideamelon> 但是写malloc和free的时候会警告的。
<cuihao> ideamelon：你用C++的吧
<lolicon> ideamelon: 你在哪里写啊
<lolicon> ideamelon: 嵌入式？
<Kandu> ideamelon: you did not include stdlib.h?
<ideamelon> 想用C调用C++的库不得不用g++的时候。
<cuihao> ideamelon：C++要强制转换指针类型呢
<cuihao> ideamelon：这是C++的要求
<ideamelon> 强制转换的。
<ideamelon> g++会直接报错……
<cuihao> ideamelon：怎么可能 - -
<ideamelon> Kandu,
<ideamelon> Kandu, 我试试。
<happyaron> tusooa: 我借用别人的api
<cuihao> .... 都不include头文件吗 = =
<lolicon> ideamelon: 不行的
<Kandu> cuihao: 算了，要體諒小白
<tusooa> ...
<lolicon> ideamelon: 得要 extern "C"
<ideamelon> Kandu, lolicon, 谢了。
<ideamelon> Kandu, stdlib可以。我继续out了。
<Kandu> ideamelon: out 了幾十年了。。。
<ideamelon> Kandu, ^^
<cuihao> 感觉函数式编程语言好奇异诶，想学一个。哪个比较好呢？
<lolicon> lisp ...
<lolicon> 不过装B用
<cuihao> = = 额
<caleb-> cuihao: lisp
<lolicon> 看过有人用 elisp 写 avl 树。。。。太蛋疼了
<ideamelon> 哈，各位可以给推荐个比较好的boost教材不？
<lolicon> 没有
<caleb-> Kandu: binutils-multiarch
<ideamelon> boost官网上的文档？
<tusooa> "昨天，我看到我崽崽被3个女同学围着亲，想这还只是幼儿园啊，怎么得了。"
<cuihao> 哇
<CyrusYzGTt> 豔福不淺，，羨慕，，
<happyaron> 小时候亲没了将来怎么办。
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 找ee
<happyaron> ..............
<Kandu> caleb-: 這個，怎麼用？
<caleb-> Kandu: 可能有编入 arm 支持
<caleb-> Kandu: 给 cross compile 用的
<caleb-> happyaron: 初吻没了？
<happyaron> caleb-: 必然
<tusooa> 都是exp发的。
<tusooa> http://twitdao.appspot.com/t/eexp01?force_refresh=true
<^k^> ⇪ title: Google Accounts
<Kandu> caleb-: 找到了，有個專門的源給 debian 用的 XD
 * mayli 域名这个东西有毛技术含量，是个纯垄断的资源。。。
<mayli> !jrrp
<caleb-> mayli: 所以都是国家级控管
<caleb-> 一些穷国还靠域名发财呢
<mayli> caleb-: 卖这没贵，唉，这钱赚的跟大风刮来的差不多
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 進出很頻繁啊，， ip都暴露了。。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 是不是，你瀏覽了什麼東西，，或者下載什麼東西
<tusooa> 是不是开了v p n
<tusooa> extra/firefox               5.0-1          -> 6.0-1
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 没呢，清理下emacs打开的文件
<tusooa> http://www.bentutu.com/2011/08/firefox-6-final-release-leak/#more-3331
<^k^> ⇪ title: Firefox 6 最终正式版泄漏 | 笨兔兔
<CyrusYzGTt> 哦，，我還以爲遇到同病中人，，
<tusooa-> 怎么回事？
<tusooa-> 'log
<tusooa-> 'log
<Jaco> ugfw该怎么设置才好？传出deny还是reject?
<tusooa> 别乱说功夫网
<tusooa> 都有log的
<tusooa> 'log
<tusooa> ls
<tusooa> 人呢？
<tusooa> "傅国涌：收到一位香港朋友的信，他说汉字简化之后，成了： “親不见，愛无心，產不生，廠空空，麵无麦，運无車，導无道，兒无首，佇无脚，飛单翼，湧无力，有雲无雨，開關无门，鄉里无郎，義成凶，魔仍是魔。 ”"
<CyrusYzGTt> 睡覺去了
<tusooa> 都不logout的
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ ..這個，，，這個，，很貼切
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求教：删除ext2格式的所有权限？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342053 移动硬盘一个很大的分区是ext2格式，把这个盘作为文件存储盘，但是ext2的权限问题有点头疼。 比如我在ubuntu下向里面放了一些文件，在livecd运行其他系统时，这个盘的文件就是只读或者干脆不能访问。 chmod命令可以修改当前该分区的文 ...
<jiero> 在 windows下怎么浏览网页啊。。。
<jiero> 太慢了。
<jiero> 没有好办法吗？
<tusooa> 下载一个fx，万事大吉
<jiero> 我是说操作啊。
<Kandu> jiero: 你真是夜貓子的典範
<jiero> 找东西
<jiero> Kandu: 今天我准备不睡了。
<Kandu> cfy: 俺學會打包了 XD
<jiero> Kandu: 。。。
<jiero> Kandu: 我以为你是全能呢。
<gjx> 话说windows下可以把ie卸载吗？
<gjx> 如何操作？
<cfy> Kandu: 哈哈。不错
<Kandu> jiero: 打 deb 包，確實複雜
<jiero> gjx: 卸载干嘛。卸载了就没法浏览文件了。
<tusooa> gjx: 似乎有专门的没ie的版本
 * tusooa 不用fm的路过
<gjx> jiero: 不是吧
<jiero> Kandu: 恩。是的。
<Jaco> kandu,其实你可以试下launchpad ppa，让ppa替你编译。。
<tusooa> ...
<Kandu> Jaco: 我用deb 的
<Kandu> Jaco: debian
<Jaco> 哦。。。
<Jaco> 依赖关系是怎么分析的？我刚开始。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Sony 发布不内置 WiFi 的新 PSP E-1000，秋季以 €99 售价上市
<Kandu> jiero: 昨晚你確實沒睡
<CyrusYzGTt> 将 Windows Phone 7 变成 Windows 7 的控制器
<gjx> 话说没浏览器的话链接到网络之后如何获取网路上的资源啊？
<CyrusYzGTt> Google 大佬在电话会议中重申与合作伙伴关系不变，Moto 要通过竞争才能获得下一台 Nexus 的制造权
<CyrusYzGTt> Intel 升级服务：花 US$50 达成你 CPU 原本就能有的表现
<lolicon> gjx: ftp
<lolicon> gjx: wget
<CyrusYzGTt> Intel：320固态硬盘修复固件两周后发布
<CyrusYzGTt> 3D堆叠封装：三星打造32GB节能内存条
<gjx> lolicon: 我说windows 下
<CyrusYzGTt> 深度分析:Googorola时代的RIM
<gjx> lolicon: if without ie
<lolicon> gjx: firefox
<lolicon> gjx: chrome
<gjx> lolicon: ...
<gjx> lolicon: without any web browser
<lolicon> gjx: ftp
<CyrusYzGTt> http://cn.engadget.com/2011/08/16/the-intel-upgrade-service-once-again-charging-you-50-to-do-stu/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Intel 升级服务：花 US$50 达成你 CPU 原本就能有的表现
<CyrusYzGTt> lynx w3m
<CyrusYzGTt> ncftp
<CyrusYzGTt> tftp
<gjx> CyrusYzGTt: 但是首先如何获得？
<gjx> lolicon: 通过ftp再安装浏览器吗？
<lolicon> gjx: 你用资源管理器，也可以用ftp
<CyrusYzGTt> gjx§ 迴歸網絡的混沌狀態就能容易獲得
<gjx> CyrusYzGTt: 啥?
<gjx> lolicon: 呵呵，只是好奇
<gjx> lolicon: 好像就是这样的
<CyrusYzGTt> "net"
<jiero> Kandu: 不是啊。
<lolicon> ghosTM55: >.<
<jiero> Kandu: 哦，上一个夜晚我睡了。
<ghosTM55> loader: >.<
<ghosTM55> lolicon: >.<
<lolicon> ghosTM55: ...
 * ghosTM55 囧，mention错人了
<jiero> 你们真是喜欢猫。
<Kandu> jiero: >.<
<cfy> roylez_: .
<roylez_> .
<cfy> roylez_: wpa=3是啥意思？
<lolicon> ghosTM55: google 公司食堂有全聚德烤鸭
<roylez_> wpa 1
<cfy> roylez_: default driver是hostap阿
<ghosTM55> lolicon: 我不吃鸭子
<cfy> roylez_: wpa 1?
<lolicon> ghosTM55: 伙食好的不的了
<jiero> lolicon: 要是有全驴我考虑
<lolicon> 。。。
<ghosTM55> lolicon: 恩，很正常啊
<lolicon> ghosTM55: 我那三天在google里面吃的比外面吃的都好
<lolicon> ghosTM55: 太可怕了
<jiero> lolicon: 你去google实习？
<ghosTM55> lolicon: 哈哈
<lolicon> jiero: 参观
<lolicon> jiero: 打酱油
<jiero> lolicon: google中国？
<lolicon> jiero: 难道你还想 google 印度。。
<jiero> lolicon: 可能是google hk吧。
<jiero> lolicon: 你的话。
<lolicon> jiero: 北京。。
<lolicon> jiero: 北京空气很差
<gjx> 现在还有谷歌中国吗？
<roylez_> lolicon: 有天上人间的鸡吗？
<gjx> 不是散了吗?
<jiero> lolicon: 哦。
<lolicon> roylez_: 没去这么高级的场所。。
<lolicon> gjx: 有
<roylez_> lolicon: 羊要吃东来顺的，包子狗不理的，鸭全聚德的，鸡天上人间的
<gjx> google.com.cn都没了  里面的人还干啥呀？
<lolicon> roylez_: 手机，广告，地图 etc 。。
<jiero> gjx只是换了个位置啊，主页在 .hk罢了。
<jiero> roylez。。。你要求不错。
<roylez_> cfy: 这篇很不错 http://blogs.perl.org/users/smylers/2011/08/ssh-productivity-tips.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: SSH Can Do That? Productivity Tips for Working with Remote Servers | Smylers [blogs.perl.org]
<cfy> roylez_: 0是wpa,1是wpa2,那3是啥阿？
<CyrusYzGTt> 3=  wpa/wpa2
<lolicon> 。。。
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 糕手
<cfy> roylez_: 主席。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 我睡觉了
<cfy> roylez_: ...
<cfy> roylez_: 3是啥？
<cfy> roylez_: dhcp你装的哪个包？
<roylez_> 懒得查...
<cfy> .....
<roylez_> cfy: 你说debian？
<cfy> roylez_: 嗯记
<cfy> roylez_: 嗯
<roylez_> cfy: isc-dhcp
<cfy> dhcp3-server ?
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ ...我瞎猜的，主席纔是睿智高明
<cfy> roylez_: isc-dhcp-server 么？
<roylez_> 对
<lolicon> 你们在搞什么
<roylez_> 必须睡了。现在白天太忙了。每天提前去上班
<cfy> 靠。。。
<cfy> dhcp3-server 和isc-dhcp-server是一个包。。。
<lolicon> 。。。。。
 * CyrusYzGTt 真險，，差點被蒸發了
<Pwnna> 哇
<Pwnna> facebook帐号暂时不能用了。。
<Pwnna> 估计在做database update..
<lolicon> ？？？
<Pwnna> 靠，我正在上传照片
<richard_ma> 果断GooglePlus吧
<Pwnna> ...
<Pwnna> 我的朋友都在上面。
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 再用啥梯子，，私聊告訴我，，讓我瞻仰瞻仰
<Pwnna> ?
<Pwnna> 什么什么梯子？
<richard_ma> 把他们也带过来
<Pwnna> richard_ma: g+ is 18+!
<Pwnna> 还不能signup呢。。
<richard_ma> Pwnna: 你多大？
<Pwnna> 18-?
<lolicon> 萝莉？
<ghosTM55> lolicon: 最近在忙什么
<Pwnna> lolicon: ...
<Pwnna> lolicon: 这个名字。。有必要吗？。。
<lolicon> ghosTM55:  SVM + LGEM
<savr> niihow chinese people!
<ghosTM55> lolicon: 是什么? 我不清楚
<ghosTM55> savr: hey, where are you from
<lolicon> ghosTM55: 好问题，我也不清楚。。。
<lolicon> lolicon: 所以恶补泛函分析中。。
<ghosTM55> lolicon: ....................................................................
<CyrusYzGTt> 1g= 1KG/(m.s^2) if g+ then 1KG/(m.s^2)+X = ?
<CyrusYzGTt> 1g= 1KG/(m.s^2) if g+ then 1KG/(m.s^2)+ = ? ,but Pwnna g+ = 18+ ,then [18+]=[18KG/(m.s^2)+] = ?
<CyrusYzGTt> 求 Pwnna 解答
<CyrusYzGTt> 求 Pwnna 解答
<CyrusYzGTt> 求 Pwnna 解答
<CyrusYzGTt> 1g= 1KG/(m.s^2) if g+ then 1KG/(m.s^2)+ = ? ,but Pwnna g+ = 18+ ,then [18+]=[18KG/(m.s^2)+] = ?
<CyrusYzGTt> 1g= 1KG/(m.s^2) if g+ then 1KG/(m.s^2)+ = ? ,but Pwnna g+ = 18+ ,then [18+]=[18KG/(m.s^2)+] = ?
<CyrusYzGTt> 1g= 1KG/(m.s^2) if g+ then 1KG/(m.s^2)+ = ? ,but Pwnna g+ = 18+ ,then [18+]=[18KG/(m.s^2)+] = ?
<CyrusYzGTt> 1g= 1KG/(m.s^2) if g+ then 1KG/(m.s^2)+ = ? ,but Pwnna g+ = 18+ ,then [18+]=[18KG/(m.s^2)+] = ?
<CyrusYzGTt> 1g= 1KG/(m.s^2) if g+ then 1KG/(m.s^2)+ = ? ,but Pwnna g+ = 18+ ,then [18+]=[18KG/(m.s^2)+] = ?
<CyrusYzGTt> 1g= 1KG/(m.s^2) if g+ then 1KG/(m.s^2)+ = ? ,but Pwnna g+ = 18+ ,then [18+]=[18KG/(m.s^2)+] = ?
<CyrusYzGTt> 1g= 1KG/(m.s^2) if g+ then 1KG/(m.s^2)+ = ? ,but Pwnna g+ = 18+ ,then [18+]=[18KG/(m.s^2)+] = ?
<CyrusYzGTt> 1g= 1KG/(m.s^2) if g+ then 1KG/(m.s^2)+ = ? ,but Pwnna g+ = 18+ ,then [18+]=[18KG/(m.s^2)+] = ?
<CyrusYzGTt> 剛好 ~k~ 走了，，就刷屏了。。o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<ghosTM55> CyrusYzGTt: 不要在irc刷屏
<tusooa> print "ls\n" x 500
<CyrusYzGTt> ghosTM55§ 刷完了。
<tusooa> CyrusYzGTt: 去执行这段perl代码
<tusooa> CyrusYzGTt: 然后把输出吃掉
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ 拒絕
<cfy> 哈哈，主席威武
<tusooa> cfy: 啥？
<cfy> Kandu: 写个教程，或者一个简单的pascal脚本
<cfy> tusooa: 我建立起ap咯
<cfy> tusooa: 成功上网
<tusooa> cfy: 啥ap
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 那好，去升級 最新 stable內核？？
<Kandu> cfy: ?
<Pwnna> 内核对我没太多的用处
<Pwnna> 这里有没有T420的用户啊?
<tusooa> cfy: 3 hostapt(ap) #这？ http://ilisp.tk/default?title=wifi-ar9271
<^k^> ⇪ title: wifi-ar9271
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: pascal脚本?? orz
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: .
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 求pascal脚本解释器
<cfy> tusooa: 嗯，下面hostapt里面
<Kandu> namoamitabuddha: lazarus 確實有個組件用來執行 pascal 腳本
<cfy> tusooa: 过会我把我的过程贴出来
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: ......
<cfy> Kandu: 求教程。。。
<namoamitabuddha> Kandu: 啥
<cfy> Kandu: 打包
<zer4tul> pascal……我汗
<cfy> tusooa: access point
<tusooa> cfy: 那是干啥的？
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-8-generic #11-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 12 20:20:03 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<cfy> tusooa: 到了学校以后，我要无线覆盖寝室。。。然后我的手持设备嘛。你懂你的
<cfy> tusooa: 到了学校以后，我要无线覆盖寝室。。。然后我的手持设备嘛。你懂的
<namoamitabuddha> Kandu: 是他们自己写的解释器?
<Kandu> namoamitabuddha: 不知道了，很久前問過他們
<Kandu> namoamitabuddha: #fpc 那兒
<namoamitabuddha> Kandu: 我记得以前看见过C脚本的
<lolicon> fpc 是编译器
<cfy> Kandu: namoamitabuddha: 最幸福的应该是cweb程序猿吧
<Kandu> cfy: cweb?
<zer4tul> Kandu: pascal应该是编译型语言吧？
<cfy> Kandu: 文档多吧。不过我感觉啰嗦死了。。。
<cfy> zer4tul: common lisp也是
<Kandu> zer4tul: 設計的時候就考慮了腳本的
<zer4tul> cfy: common lisp我一直以为是解析型的。不是不用编译，用解析器就可以跑么？
<zer4tul> Kandu: @_@ 这还真不知道
<cfy> zer4tul: 貌似设计的时候没说。不过大多都是带编译的。
<zer4tul> 运行时编译么？
<cfy> zer4tul: 看你怎么理解了，一般都是编译出来再运行的，即使是一般所谓的解释的时侯。
<cfy> zer4tul: 嗯，可以运行时编译代码。
<cfy> zer4tul: 不区分编译期和解释期
<moriramar> zer4tul: 現在這方面不是特別明顯的了。
<zer4tul> moriramar: 嗯
<zer4tul> cfy: 那就理解了
<cfy> zer4tul: 像sbcl的话，基本第defun一个函数，都自动编译好了
<moriramar> zer4tul: 很多直譯語言都開始有編譯了，而編譯語言也開始利用 JIT 的一些特性了。
<zer4tul> cfy: 不过好像文档一直没提这个事情，所以我一直以为是解析
<lolicon> zer4tul: 效果上一样就可以了
<cfy> zer4tul: 你看的文档过时了。或者没必要提
<zer4tul> moriramar: 了解
<cfy> zer4tul: 好像gcc,就不提是编译C还是解释C吧
<cfy> zer4tul: http://www.cliki.net/Common%20Lisp%20implementation
<^k^> ⇪ title: CLiki : Common Lisp implementation
<zer4tul> lolicon: 呃……其实我费解了很久为啥它执行效率那么高
<cfy> zer4tul: sbcl就nb了。上面是说High quality native compiler
<cfy> zer4tul: 不过我喜欢ccl,效率没sbcl好。不过编译器来快，内存也少点
<cfy> zer4tul: 而且全平台很好的线程支持
<lolicon> zer4tul: 从定义上来说，编译是指 把一种语言翻译成另一种语言， 解析是指 输入程序+输入， 输出 输出
<cfy> zer4tul: 有个ecl,有C就行
<lolicon> 而现在的解析器内部会用到一些编译步骤，所以就混在一起了
<cfy> 嗯，不够估计cl是能真正做到不区分的
<zer4tul> cfy: 嗯，看到了
<rothsdad> test
<rothsdad> `tq
<rothsdad> `h
<^k^> rothsdad, ....  ㍯ 
<lolicon> A语言写的程序 =|编译器|=> B语言（可能是机器语言）写的程序
<lolicon> A语言写的程序 + 输入数据 =|解析器|=> 程序输出
<tusooa> ls
<Kandu> cfy: 那 huawei 的文件， a盤 b盤的，都只能在 windows 下讀
<Kandu> cfy: 而且源碼裡面大小寫都不匹配的
<Kandu> cfy: 不用繼續做共享了
<cfy> Kandu: 厄。你看过了？
<cfy> Kandu: 我都还没看过。。
<cfy> tusooa: ....
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，一堆垃圾
<cfy> tusooa: 你咋老ls?
<cfy> Kandu: 呵呵。
<cfy> 主席的教程也坑爹阿。。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 操
<cfy> iGoogle: 我和你一样了。。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 我把密码放github上去了。。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 咋办。。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 哭。。。
 * Kandu -_-b
<tusooa> cfy: 赶快改密码
<cfy> tusooa: 路由器的wpa密码
<cfy> 不急。。。
<tusooa> 那就不知道了
<cfy> 我先看下同步的效果。。
<cfy> tusooa: Kandu: http://ilisp.tk/default?title=wifi-ar9271
<^k^> ⇪ title: wifi-ar9271
<cfy> http://ilisp.tk/
<^k^> ⇪ title: main
<cfy> 打广告 :D
<tusooa> cfy: 给你打上perl rebel的tag了 :em05
<cfy> tusooa: perl rebel?
<tusooa> -->stardict1.3英汉辞典
<tusooa> -->rebel
<tusooa> [ˊrebәl, riˊbel]
<tusooa> n. 叛徒,反叛者;
<cfy> tusooa: ...
<cfy> tusooa: 在哪？
<cfy> tusooa: ......
<tusooa> cfy: tusooa.tk
<cfy> tusooa: 还有maskray
<tusooa> en
<cfy> tusooa: 那有没有说我投靠common lisp了？
<tusooa> cfy: 你看那sidebar上的links.
<tusooa> hehe
<tusooa>  :em05
<Kandu> 聰明人都不做 perl 黨的
<cfy> tusooa: 你的blog我打不开。。。
<cfy> tusooa: 给ip
<cfy> Kandu: +1
<cfy> tusooa: 你看那个谁。也投靠haskell了。
<tusooa> 209.190.24.11 tusooa.tk
<cfy> tusooa: 都不单perl的。
<tusooa> cfy: 啥意思？
<tusooa> "都不单perl的。"
<cfy> tusooa: 还有别的语言。。。
<cfy> his Account may have reached its limit, is suspended or this domain no longer exists.
<cfy> 不能ip阿。。。
<tusooa> 突然发现 -->stardict1.3英汉辞典
<tusooa> -->lisp
<tusooa> [lisp]
<tusooa> vi.发音不清
<tusooa> cfy: 咋可能额
<tusooa> http://tusooa.tk
<^k^> ⇪ title: tusooa
<tusooa> cfy: 可以的啊
<cfy> tusooa: 打开了
<tusooa> cfy: 你看^k^都显示出title了
<tusooa> 你不会是访问/Ubuntu论坛风云人物录/ 了吧
<tusooa> 那个可能会出这错
<tusooa> <tusooa> -->lisp
<tusooa> <tusooa> [lisp]
<tusooa> <tusooa> vi.发音不清
<tusooa> ...
<Kandu> ^k^: +1
<Kandu> ^k^: -1
<tusooa> ls
<tusooa> Kandu: 啥+1 -1的
<Kandu> tusooa: :P
<^k^> Kandu, 一个似乎是一个好数字。  ㍘ 
<tusooa> ...
<tusooa> ls
<maya> 好久木见猫叔了。。。
<tusooa> 原来在搞那archive的排序
<tusooa> ls
<tusooa> ● perl -e 'use HTML::Entities;print encode_entities "中文测试\n"'
<tusooa> &auml;&cedil;&shy;&aelig;&#150;&#135;&aelig;&micro;&#139;&egrave;&macr;&#149;
<tusooa> 人都突然没了？
<tusooa> cfy: https://github.com/chenfengyuan/blog/blob/master/blog.lisp 你这里边都是啥啊
<cfy> tusooa: 代码阿。
<tusooa> cfy: 是乱码
<tusooa> .
<cfy> tusooa: ...
<cfy> tusooa: 用raw打开。
<tusooa> cfy: 为啥老创建个空的README
<cfy> tusooa: first commit....
<tusooa> README最起码要有内容啊。。。
<cfy> tusooa: 为啥是乱码？！
<cfy> tusooa: 看diff，我就一行阿。。。
<tusooa> cfy: 是啊。就一行
<cfy> tusooa: 我俗化哦我修改的。。。
<cfy> tusooa: 我就貌似修改了一行阿。。。我看看
<tusooa> cfy: 前边几个字是这样的:      搨晥慶⁲椪ⵦ潬摡摥‪楮⥬⠊湵敬獳⨠晩氭慯敤⩤ ⠠獡晤漺獯✠獡晤氺慯ⵤ
<cfy> tusooa: 嗯，你用raw 打开就好了
<tusooa> cfy: 就是不给吾看语法高亮的。。。
<tusooa> .
<cfy> tusooa: ....
<cfy> tusooa: 我要不要报bug?
<tusooa> cfy: 有333行，但就一行有内容
<tusooa> cfy: 长篇乱码
<cfy> tusooa: 嗯，。。。。。看raw吧。。
<tusooa> 最近都搞不懂perl的sort咋排序的了
<cfy> tusooa: 好好看! http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/87201
<tusooa> ...
<cfy> tusooa: 你blog还要设置host太麻烦了。。。要不弄个proxy啥的吧
<cfy> tusooa: redirect也行
<tusooa> cfy: 不懂咋搞的。
<cfy> tusooa: 现在代码还处于硬编码阶段。。。
<cfy> tusooa: 我可以搞，我看看
<tusooa> cfy: 但那name server就3x了。。。
<tusooa> cfy: 可能在以后会变，可能重新bind下域名就好了。。
<tusooa> cfy: 你说那lisp居然不支持中文？
<cfy> tusooa: 没这么说阿。。。
<cfy> tusooa: 哦。。。
<cfy> tusooa: 是那个破服务器。。。估计作者没见过中文。。。
<cfy> 遇到中文，就破了。。。
<tusooa> ...
<tusooa> er
<cfy> tusooa: 实在不行我换成fcgi，也差不多哦
<tusooa> ● perl -e 'use HTML::Entities;print encode_entities "中文测试\n"'
<tusooa> &auml;&cedil;&shy;&aelig;&#150;&#135;&aelig;&micro;&#139;&egrave;&macr;&#149;
<tusooa> 要不搞个中文实时转换？
<cfy> tusooa: 你不要proxy正好。。。。我睡觉去咯。。。
<cfy> tusooa: 干嘛？不是是个linux都带这个功能么。。。
<cfy> tusooa: 咱定为是记录的。。。。不是炫耀的。。。
<tusooa> cfy: 啥功能？
<cfy> tusooa: 是个linux都带perl,然后嘛
<cfy> 你懂的
<tusooa> cfy: 不是你说server不支持中文的啊
<tusooa> er
<tusooa> ...
<cfy> tusooa: 不直接支持阿，就是说你给服务器的内容不能中文
<cfy> 但是可以是$#xxxxx嘛
<cfy> 浏览器会解决的。。
<cfy> tusooa: 也可能是我没设置好。。。
<cfy> tusooa: 以后选库。。。测试中文很重要。。
<tusooa> cfy: 对啊，所以搞个转换的，避免老是写那&#??????;的编码了
<cfy> tusooa: 不扯了。我睡了。
<cfy> tusooa: 又不是我写的。都是lisp自己在转换阿
<tusooa> er
<Kandu> cfy: 好夢
<cfy> tusooa: 只是每次都要escape以下中文，开发的时侯，要多打一个函数而已
<cfy> Kandu: :D
<tusooa> ..
<tusooa> 2011年 08月 18日 星期四 00:46:53 CST
<tusooa> ● sudo date 08180100
<tusooa> 2011年 08月 18日 星期四 01:00:00 CST
<tusooa> 电脑时间居然慢了15分钟。。。
<ilovezoe> ?
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-8-generic #11-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 12 20:20:03 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<euroford> tusooa: 找个时间服务器啊
<yudun1989> 我想知道。一些比较智能的gtalk机器人是怎么做的
<Kandu> jiero: 還在折騰呢？
<richard_ma> yudun1989: 机器人和智能是分开做的
<yudun1989> richard_ma: ok，那么智能是什么原理？机器学习？
<yudun1989> ..
<richard_ma> yudun1989: 机器人很多都是开源的，代码网上就可以下到，只提供接收信息和回复
<gebjgd> knownbad 日的。opensuse没法启动openbox-session
<knownbad> 咦不会吧？
<knownbad> 还是arch好
<gebjgd> knownbad
<gebjgd> knownbad Debian也没有问题
<knownbad> 松鼠是被德国奶妈包了吧？
<knownbad> 宁可代在单一dist上解决问题。
<gebjgd> knownbad 公司标准
<knownbad> 这倒是，suse在欧洲流行。
<knownbad> novel做的唯一善事。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 关键问题是opensuse的slim gdm lxdm都没有openbox-session的选项
<knownbad> hack 不行吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad, hack当然可以
<gebjgd> knownbad, 直接把xinitrc改了就是了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 但是感觉不舒服
<gebjgd> knownbad, 真不知道为什么opensuse没有openbox-session
<knownbad> 那您是今晚吃太饱了？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 吃的很饱
<gebjgd> knownbad, 发行版不同，连dropbox启动命令都不一样
<gebjgd> knownbad, 太疼了
<knownbad> linux的根本问题呢。
<knownbad> 要不早把windows和mac打败了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 呵呵。忍了。白痴估计都不会用
<gebjgd> knownbad, 考研智商
<knownbad> 时间而已，我这么白痴的都终于上手了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 哈哈
<gebjgd> knownbad, 睡觉。明天早上还要去延签呢
<gebjgd> knownbad 蛋疼睡不着
<knownbad> ？
<knownbad> liar
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<Guest78541> 为什么linux在文件安装方面就不能统一一下呢?
<knownbad> 因为每个人都很有才。
<Guest78541> knownbad: 每个人的才能都不能被淹没....
<knownbad> 正是。
<knownbad> 每个人都是将军。
<Guest78541> 可怜是当兵的人了啊
<jiero> Kan
<jiero> Kandu: ?
<jiero> Guest32108: ?因为发行版就是为了修正错误打包的:D
<jiero> 都不是原始的。
<Guest78541> jiero: 都不是原始的是什么意思?
<jiero> Guest32108: 大多做了修正，才进入软件仓库。
<jiero> Guest32108: 使用原版的发行版是少数——我只知道LFS是。Arch可能是。
<Guest78541> jiero: 哦~作修正的原因是什么呢?为什么适应不同的环境?还是同时会作一些改进
<jiero> 我不太清楚，每个发行版都有自己的规则吧:D
<jiero> Guest32108: windows是最乱的，
<jiero> 因为安装包程序就有几十种:D
<Guest78541> jiero: 哦, 安装包程序为什么不能统一呢?各种优点之间不兼容?还是商业问题
<jiero> Guest32108: 因为人的知识和时间是有限的:D，标准可以复杂可以简单，有时人懒惰地就想要用简单的。
<^k^>  06:25
<wxg4net> 这两天http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn 一直不能访问。今天才发现问题所在， 本机的pdnsd解析不了forum的域名了, 只能手动绑定76.164.231.50
#ubuntu-cn 2011-08-18
<Guest78541> good morning
<Kandu> Laputa: 在香港？
<roylez> iGnome: 捷安特大胜现代 http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6bade3a2gw1dk8us6njvkj.jpg
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 盐和鼻涕虫 http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6bade3a2gw1dk8t2vejpwj.jpg
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6d548ddcgw1dk8ettuou4j.jpg
<roylez> iGnome: http://k.min.us/jdaZHhsXy.jpg
<Laputa> Kandu: 不是呢。。。纽约，haha
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/697e09e0jw1dk7sa8amskg.gif
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你最近...
<microcai> xwinx
<microcai> 哈哈
<microcai> 我在了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 啥...
<MeaCulpa> 来得好早
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不行了，每天都早来，否则新闻没时间看
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 惨
<MeaCulpa> 我擦，手机在车里...下去拿
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.smzdm.com/coupon-kindle-3-with-special-offers-ad-for-free-to-receive-5-coupons-amazon.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 什么值得买 » 免费领取：Kindle 3 with Special Offers（广告版）用户免费领取亚马逊5美元优惠券
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 打算再买一本书
<MeaCulpa> 没意思，Kindle不适合我国
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 比较好啦
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我上一个星期在路上把XIV的cli手册看了40%，eloquent ruby 20%，李笑来的那本 20%
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 那这个看中文书是暴殄天物
<iGnome> 太慢了
<roylez> 不能跟神比速度啊
<roylez> 神速捏
<iGnome> 有种恶心的方法,效果很不错. 把捉到的鼻涕虫放在搅拌机里加水打成液体,加酸橙汁,或柠檬汁更好 用喷壶喷鼻涕虫出没的地方,几个月之内看不到一只鼻涕虫的.
<roylez> iGnome: ......
<roylez> iGnome: 别说鼻涕虫，人见了都恶心死啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不错
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你所谓的路上，是地铁？
<iGnome> 可是我不确定鼻涕虫，就是小时候见过的那种。所以要研究下。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 电车
 * MeaCulpa 的路上，要么开车要么班车，啥都干不了
<MeaCulpa> ipad太重
<MeaCulpa> 要是有1/2的ipad, kindle就死了
<DaBao> 各位早安！
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 书本多轻。别执着
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 屏幕很重要。电子墨水的阅读效果还是很好的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不好，看图片和公式不爽
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 书本太贵
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 还可以啦
<MeaCulpa> 技术文档没法看
<iGnome> 去图书馆。是种乐趣
<MeaCulpa> 代码高亮也没有
<iGnome> 悠闲的乐趣
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 唉，没时间啊，我随时可以去大学图书馆
<iGnome> 大学图书馆，还可以碰到美女
 * MeaCulpa 以前高中在大学图书馆无人角落读LoTR，从此英语NB
<DaBao> 贊同ee
<iGnome> 你看 lainme 来了
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 美女看的书我都不要看
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 不过可以忽悠那些想学English的
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 你要学会培养自己看美女看的书嘛
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 我宁可看A
<iGnome> 。啥A
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 跳过一层介质，岂不更好
<iGnome> 图书馆有？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你上班看kindle...我在地铁里拿ipad看A
<iGnome> 介质啊。传输了啥呢
<iGnome> roylez: 额。又有钱了啊。还买 kindle
<MeaCulpa> 其实盗版书不错
<DaBao> 手機上看
<MeaCulpa> 买了几本，纸张很差，但是内容无罪
<roylez> iGnome: 为了脱贫买了kindle
<DaBao> 方便
<iGnome> 超
<MeaCulpa> 7hmm
 * MeaCulpa 现在包里就有本小册子
 * MeaCulpa Baghavad Gita
 * MeaCulpa 薄伽梵歌
<iGnome> 。这啥哦
<MeaCulpa> Krishna 教育 Ajuna,向其显示毗湿奴真身
<DaBao> 。。。，我還是看《浮士德》好了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我们老大不也叫Krishna... 基本就相当于白人叫Jesus
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 【摩诃婆罗多】的一部分
<iGnome> 拜下 MeaCulpa。nnnnd
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 史诗寓言童话，比较好理解，我的智力只能看这个
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 现在的文学偶看不懂
<iGnome> ..
<iGnome> 你太高深了。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 史诗语言童话是文盲们口口相传的，所以最好理解
<leaveboy> 67
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 你误解了，这些东西，文盲都懂的
<MeaCulpa> 比武侠小说都要简单得多
<iGnome> 那些名称，我就不懂。还 摩诃婆罗多
<MeaCulpa> 音译而已嘛
<iGnome> 你会咒语了不
<fobirc> 高人啊，都是
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: ...不会，浏览过一本接近魔法书的书，叫啥...
<iGnome> 阿弥陀佛。我就会这音译的
<DaBao> 開會，各位聊著。。。
<MeaCulpa> Arbatel of Magic...
<MeaCulpa> 弥陀乃是佛王啊
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: ä½ nb
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 我怀疑 roylez会被你说成神经的。
<MeaCulpa> 释迦牟尼只是我们这个婆娑世界的佛祖，弥陀则是西方极乐世界的佛王
<leaveboy> 大家还真早
<iGnome> $神经="roylez" if $弥陀="MeaCulpa";
<iGnome> :D
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 滚烫的汤，大口喝会受伤，嘴唇咪一点则不会有事，凡事只要浅尝辄止，就不会走火入魔
<iGnome> 你有传教的潜力了
<leaveboy> 来了就开始聊
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 恩，考虑听者的理解力，组织自己的语言
<iGnome> 不听 不视 不闻
<fobirc> MeaCulpa:燃灯古佛，算个啥？
<iGnome> install GFW
<iGnome> 屏蔽传教的
<MeaCulpa> fobirc: 算个毛
<fobirc> 哈哈
<leaveboy> MeaCulpa: 把汤放凉了喝
<fobirc> 大哥，你太牛了
<iGnome> 牛鼻子 MeaCulpa
<iGnome> lol
<leaveboy> lol
<moriramar> 4.6.8：不得利用新浪网络服务系统进行任何不利于新浪的行为。
<moriramar> 新浪真SB……
<gjx> 新浪微博注册用户突破2亿，腾讯微博注册用户 2.33 亿
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 我重装了ubuntu，但是win7的启动项失效了，如何修复？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342088 我相装双系统，留了空白磁盘给ubuntu，但是第一次装系统，磁盘分区有问题，我就格掉了那个分区，想重新装一遍，但是安装完成后正常进入多系统选择菜单，但是win7的选项失效了，我用优盘启动本地win7还能进，请 ...
<leaveboy> 腾讯有qq
<ilovezoe> 太多bot了。
<ilovezoe> 不合理加重相对方义务:-(
<MeaCulpa> 反正外国的这些不会进来
<ilovezoe> 反正外国的这些会进不来
<moriramar> 問下，/etc目錄這個etc是什麼意思？不是那個“等等等等”那個etc吧？
<ScarletWolf> moriramar: 不知道，反正存了一大堆配置文件
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  终于有工作了
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 今天是在 sina 的第二天上班
<ilovezoe> moriramar: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/what-does-etc-stand-for-337575/
<^k^> ⇪ title: what does etc stand for?
<iGnome> microcai: 你先撺掇 sina 抛弃ie only的网页
<ilovezoe> moriramar: While we're at it: The common Linux/Unix system folders: 值得收藏。
<moriramar> ilovezoe: 謝謝您。
<moriramar> microcai: 你在那個流氓公司上班？
<moriramar> microcai: 再讓新浪微博把那幾個流氓條款改了。最後推銷一下OSS4就……
<moriramar> cfy 不在呀……
<moriramar> jyfl987 也不在呀……
<ilovezoe> moriramar: Actually, /usr stands for Unix System Resources.
<snoop_fy> ilovezoe: 继续看最后一个人的解释
<snoop_fy> etc => Enormous Trove of Configuration 有人这么说
<iGnome> Ꙭ
<Hoxily> 今日人品
<Hoxily> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<Hoxily> 今日人品
 * Oicebot Hoxily今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||_________________] 44.05% (Lv9)
<Hoxily> .oicebot off
<OT_iux> .oicebot off
<iGnome> notify-send -h "string:sound-file 又失效了。这烂东西
<leaveboy> 今日人品
<leaveboy> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<leaveboy> 今日人品
 * Oicebot leaveboy今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||___________] 65.01% (Lv14)
<leaveboy> 眯眯
<metbsd> 怎么跳墙上谷歌啊
<microcai> metbsd: g.cn
<ilovezoe> 手里拿平板，爬上墙头上google，一跳 （自备工具）
<YeLee>  用代理吧
<metbsd> 网址为 http://www.google.com.hk/webhp?hl=zh-CN&sourceid=cnhp 的网页可能暂时无法连接，或者它已永久性地移动到了新网址。
<^k^> ⇪ title: Google
<iGnome> 㚐ູ roylez 发图
<roylez> iGnome: 发屁，忙死了
<iGnome> 假忙吧
<MeaCulpa> microcai: ... good
<cfy> roylez: .
<roylez> cfy: smzdm的那个5块优惠看到了吧？
<cfy> roylez: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<cfy> roylez: 你这个没开，也能转流量么？archlinux
<roylez> cfy: ...我把这个忘了
<roylez> cfy: 显然开了...
<cfy> roylez: ....
<cfy> roylez: smzdm的优惠？在哪？
<roylez> cfy: smdzdm.com
<cfy> roylez: 算了。。。我一点美金都没。。。。
<cfy> roylez: 只能买10$以上的呀
<microcai> iGnome:  sina 好多 Gentooer
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 哦？
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  yes
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 不过都没上 irc
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 不上网的gentooer...高手
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 所以说嘛,gentoo 才是使用人数最多的发行版
<MeaCulpa> microcai: linuxsir gentoo版面也就几十号人
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  更多的gentooer 没上 irc
<roylez> cfy: 我打算多买一本书
<roylez> cfy: 反正是信用卡啊
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 那实在是高手了，遇到问题自己google?
<cfy> roylez: 我没信用卡。。。。也没啥书好买阿。。。我书多得快看不完了。。。T_T
 * Oicebot 轻轻地给cfy递上一张洁白的手绢。 R2
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  基本没问题
<MeaCulpa> microcai: sina不会是有一光机器给你们distcc吧...
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 我正打算这么做呢
<MeaCulpa> microcai: distcc还不如build server
<MeaCulpa> quickpkg然后再分发
<XwinX> iGnome: ping
<XwinX> microcai: 在上班?
<microcai> XwinX:  yes
<XwinX> microcai: 昨天又迷路了?
<microcai> XwinX:  是
<microcai> XwinX: 你怎么才上班啊
<microcai> XwinX:  你在北京那么多年了, 打算买房子了?
<XwinX> microcai: 买个屁
<XwinX> microcai: 哪有钱
<XwinX> microcai: 有钱也不买
<adam8157> microcai: ...
<adam8157> microcai: XwinX 你俩今天都上线了
<XwinX> adam8157: 嗯, 昨天我有事, 没上班
<YeLee> Linux内核又更新了
<microcai> adam8157: 学院路看上个2居的
<adam8157> microcai: 链接?
<microcai> adam8157: 找中介直接帮忙找的
<adam8157> microcai: 中介...一年交一次中介费啊
<iGnome> 富2代的微菜啊。
<microcai> adam8157: 房租年付可以砍价很多的
<adam8157> microcai: 昨天链家给我打电话说是不是要看房子, 肯定是你给留的电话
 * Oicebot 对adam8157说：你问我，我问谁呢。
<iGnome> 可怜的 XwinX。你投靠微菜算了。
<microcai> adam8157: 怎么可能
<adam8157> microcai: 年付...
<microcai> adam8157: 是中介自己相互交流号码的
<microcai> adam8157: 你最近有找过中介吧?
<adam8157> microcai: 我从来没找过...
<adam8157> 你露馅了
<microcai> adam8157: 错
<microcai> adam8157: 我也没找啊
<microcai> adam8157: 都是我老爸在找
<microcai> adam8157: 我来北京就没联系过一个中介
<XwinX> ...
<adam8157> 哼...
<adam8157> microcai: 石油大院不错的
<microcai> adam8157: 你联系了?
<microcai> adam8157: 你说要年付,砍价
<adam8157> microcai: 我哪里有钱年付啊!!!
<microcai> adam8157: 昨天一个 3.5k 的, 听是要年付的, 我还在犹豫, 他马上主动掉价
<microcai> adam8157:  ... 你付钱给我 ....
<XwinX> 年付, 你真有钱啊
<microcai> adam8157: 月付好了
<microcai> XwinX:  ... ...
<adam8157> microcai: 我给你月付? 你去年付?
<microcai> adam8157:  恩
 * adam8157 我发现我榜上大款了
<microcai> adam8157:  ... ...
<XwinX> adam8157: 恭喜
<microcai> adam8157: 大款毛
<adam8157> XwinX: 我激动了
<microcai> adam8157: 你收入是我的 4倍
<adam8157> microcai: 又来这个, 富二代才是王道
<microcai> adam8157: 二代你个头.
<microcai> adam8157: 老爸老实农民一个
<adam8157> microcai: 刚在忙
<adam8157> microcai: 中介每年都得交中介费 太不爽了
<adam8157> microcai: 我那个穷学生同学估计也不想交中介费
<microcai> adam8157: ?!
<microcai> adam8157: 不是一次性的?
<adam8157> microcai: 听说每年都要交啊...
<adam8157> microcai: 你问清
<microcai> adam8157: 哪有. 一次性的
<microcai> adam8157: 每年都交是因为你们每年都搬家吧
<adam8157> microcai: 在忙, 等会再说, 你可以问, 合同是一年一年签, 钱也是一年一年交啊
<microcai> adam8157:  no , 一次签 3年
<adam8157> microcai: 等会儿再说哈
<iGnome> microcai: 又不是娶老婆。签3年干嘛。
<XwinX> microcai: 没人愿意和你签3年的
<microcai> XwinX: 有
<microcai> XwinX: 有好多房东巴不得你签 10 年
<cfy> roylez: 那个优惠$5的。。。必须是美国的。。
<XwinX> microcai: 怎么可能, 房租一直在涨, 他和你签10 年, 不是亏死
<microcai> XwinX: 如果是一次付清呢?
<microcai> XwinX: 不是很赚?
<microcai> XwinX: 头脑xingxing吧
<XwinX> microcai: 一次付清也不干
<XwinX> microcai: 如果这样的话, 他还不如卖了
<microcai> XwinX: 你又错了
<microcai> XwinX: 不和你们说了
<tusooa-> ls
<adam8157> microcai: 3年, 那个房子很好么?
<microcai> adam8157:  ? 怎了?
<drivel> adam8157: 阿蛋～
<adam8157> drivel: 去做发型了? 走妖艳风?
<adam8157> microcai: 房子不好的话, 一下3年....
<drivel> adam8157: 我是要引领韩风的好吧
<drivel> 虽然是要去理发，但是快递还没有到，实在没办法去
<drivel> NND
<adam8157> drivel: 为了和伞搭配
<adam8157> 真讲究
<yingouqlj> 新人来报道 大家欢迎下我啊。
<yingouqlj> 似乎你们都很熟 插不上话
<drivel> adam8157: 去死
<microcai> adam8157: 找我打 62676387
<drivel> happyaron: 11.04 就是默认了 Unity 了是吧？
<microcai> adam8157:  ... ...
<adam8157> microcai: 没事儿, 打你手机
<microcai> adam8157: 你长途, 我漫游 ..
<adam8157> yingouqlj: 都在吹水
<microcai> adam8157: 不如打我座机
 * adam8157 现在开了10+个ssh跑机器....
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 新手用Ubuntu装JDK和eclipse出问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342102 刚开始在官网下载了JDK,然后安装不能成功,然后直接用软件中心里面下载了个安装上了. 可以运行,可以编译, 但是下载eclipse的时候,却解压出来点eclipse没反映, 最后又用软件中心里面下了个 然后可以运行了,但是进去了的时候eclipse是个裸体 ...
 * drivel 拿不定主意，要装哪个发行版
 * drivel 最想装 Gentoo，但是考虑到 MBP...
<adam8157> drivel: 珍爱生命远离gentoo
<drivel> adam8157: who care，台式机那么大一颗 QUAD CORE，不用来编译浪费了
<gfrog> drivel, 节约资源，远离自己编译
<Kandu> drivel: 用來編譯的話，就更浪費了
<drivel> gfrog: 那你的意思是，应该用 beaker 的机器来编译么…
<gfrog> drivel, cpu闲着难受你挖矿算了，自己编译多浪费生命浪费资源
<Kandu> drivel: 好的 cpu 不該用在編譯這種無聊的事情上
<drivel> gfrog: 挖不到，挖了一天，毛都挖到
<drivel> Kandu: 那应该浪费在哪里？
<gfrog> drivel, 用别人编好的，或者你编译好发布出来给人用
<drivel> gfrog: 懒得打包
<gfrog> drivel, 没事可做就关掉，省得它在那发热
<cfy> 不是有项目么？啥分析数据。
 * drivel <-- 以前给 Ubuntu 和 Debian 打过很多包
<drivel> http://scottlinux.com/2011/03/05/ubuntu-11-04-change-from-unity-to-classic-gnome/   --->> 看来可以装 Ubuntu 了
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu 11.04 Change From Unity To Classic Gnome « scottlinux.com
 * microcai 怕 CPU 浪费可以参加分布式计算,用于科研
 * drivel 按照你们的想法，FreeBSD 的用户都泪流满面了
 * microcai 开心,公司帮忙翻墙了,能上 youtube
<microcai> adam8157:  ;D
<microcai> adam8157:  :D
<Kandu> cfy: 昨晚折騰了大半夜, opc 是 deb on deb 了，順便加了個 win64 支援。終於能在 vps 的老 kernel 下跑了 XD
<Kandu> cfy: 從此可算完全脫離 arch 了
<cfy> Kandu: XD
<cfy> Kandu: opc是啥？pascal的模拟器？
<Kandu> cfy: 我也不知是啥
<cfy> Kandu: ...
<microcai> adam8157: 到哪里搞到 flv
<MeaCulpa> 编译现在也用不了多少资源
<adam8157> microcai: 去看我的脚本
<yingouqlj> 我还是 10.04
<adam8157> microcai: https://github.com/adam8157/scripts/blob/master/rip-flash
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<happyaron> drivel: 对
<iGnome> adam8157: 不会用cut的。
<adam8157> iGnome: cut哪个?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 不会用awk sub的...居然两个awk...
<asterisk_gz> test
<^k^> asterisk_gz, ....  ㍤ 
<adam8157> iGnome: MeaCulpa 俩大神...我都是凑合的, 能用就行
<asterisk_gz> ?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 话说，很工整啊，有前途...lsof有点猛，不过的确是好办法~
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我的东西(代码, 配置, 笔记啥的)都很工整...但是....都很弱 - -!
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 要的就是这个意识
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ^_^
 * MeaCulpa 头疼了一个小时，居然真有这样的东西...http://lorance.freeshell.org/csv/
 * MeaCulpa 下去冰棍
<metbsd> MeaCulpa, 三层交换机MAC security会看是甚么端口的吗？
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • samba于windows 7 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342111 最近总是发现 windows7打开samba的共享失败 在不是就是一级目录可以打开 二级目录就打不开 以前没这种情况 是不是samba升级后的问题啊 有没有同病的啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 wtry — 2011-08-18 12:50
 * Oicebot 对^k^说：不是吧。
<adam8157> jrrp
 * Oicebot adam8157今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||||||||_____] 84.07% (Lv17)
<jyfl987> hjrrp
<happyaron> adam8157: 你的rip flash还能用？
 * Oicebot jyfl987今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||__] 95.72% (Lv20)
<jyfl987> jrrp
<Oicebot> jyfl987老伯,你真以为你这点很高了吗？来，给你降点。
 * Oicebot jyfl987今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||__] 93.83% (Lv19)
<jyfl987> 居然马上就掉
<adam8157> !rppk happyaron
<happyaron> lol
<jyfl987> 这个 阿蛋机器人真害人
<adam8157> happyaron: 呃, 应该能吧, 有段时间没用了倒是
<Kandu> jyfl987: geek42，配色不清爽呢
<Evanescence> jrrp
 * Oicebot Evanescence今日的人品指数：[||||___________________________] 11.93% (Lv3)
<adam8157> !rppk happyaron
<Oicebot> adam8157掷出了 12，用仙人球砸了h appyaron，获得了 129 点经验值！
<Evanescence> jrrp
 * Oicebot Evanescence今日的人品指数：[||||___________________________] 11.93% (Lv3)
<ilovezoe> jrrp
 * Oicebot ilovezoe今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||__________________] 40.17% (Lv9)
<jyfl987> Kandu: 我是去抄个配色的 自己不会设计
<Evanescence> jrrp
 * Oicebot Evanescence今日的人品指数：[||||___________________________] 11.93% (Lv3)
<adam8157> ...
<ilovezoe> LOL
<Evanescence> ......
<jyfl987> 哈哈哈 robotic war
<Evanescence> ^-^
<gjx> amd驱动又升级了
<gjx> 都来飚版本了
<jyfl987> 盼望有一天 ^k^ 可以被t出
 * adam8157  无聊了
<ilovezoe> 下雨了。淫雨
<adam8157> ilovezoe: 哪里?
<Evanescence> 成功测试mdk3 on N900，成功让自己的无线路由掉线。。。。
 * microcai back
<cfy> Evanescence: 怎么弄的？
<Evanescence> cfy: 有教程的，安装aircrack-ng，和build-essential，下载mdk3-v6，然后编译，运行aircrack的monitor mode，接着是你选择mdk3的攻击模式，有DOS模式的，被攻击的AP必须重启才能回复联网。很BT
<cfy> Evanescence: 好犀利阿。。
<Evanescence> cfy: 很简单的，没遇到问题而已，总的下来也就四步
<Evanescence> cfy: 话说我记得你算是这个IRC里的牛人，我们这些小白还是远着呢
<metbsd> 三层交换机MAC security会看是甚么端口的吗？有人知道吗
<cfy> Evanescence: 编译了mdk3就有么？我试试
<metbsd> 就是每个端口设置不同的MAC acl
<Evanescence> cfy: 是 的
<Evanescence> cfy: 上网找找教程也行
<happyaron> Evanescence: 你的n900太脆弱了，找个专业的路由器就不一定那么容易了。。。
<cfy> Evanescence: 你用的命令是啥？./mdk3之后的
<cfy> mdk3 [your_interface] b -n "Hack me" -g -t -m -c 11
<adam8157> microcai: 这几天上班, 感觉如何?
<happyaron> adam8157: 菜菜在你那？
<Lemontreee> ubuntu 如何用移动或联通的3G无线网卡上网啊？
<Evanescence> cfy: mdk3 wlan a 是DOS 模式 wlan d是 deauth模式 也有这是频率的
<adam8157> happyaron: 他在北京, 我俩正准备合租
<happyaron> Lemontreee: 应该是自带驱动的
<Lemontreee> 哦
<Lemontreee> 两个都 支持？
<Evanescence> 同居？好事啊
<Evanescence> 无比邪恶
 * adam8157 screen现在开了17个window....
<BigOne> 我想问一下，这边freenode支持两个帐号用同一个IP么？
<metbsd> 我开了108个
<happyaron> adam8157: 怎么切换超过10个的window？
<Lemontreee> 移动官方人员说只支持windows的，我不确定买了之后，一定能在网上自动下驱动
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: ?
<happyaron> Lemontreee: 我见过几个都是能自动驱动
<BigOne> metbsd: ????
<Lemontreee> 哦，谢谢啊
<happyaron> Lemontreee: 要不你找别人买的先试试
<Lemontreee> 哦。。。
<adam8157> happyaron: 我绑定了前后转换...
<happyaron> adam8157: ok...
<adam8157> happyaron: 挪啊挪啊挪
<Lemontreee> 还有一个问题请教一下，多少天了始终解决不了
<Evanescence> BigOne: 可以，
<happyaron> Lemontreee: 对了，得保证有个叫mobile brand provider的包最新才行
<Lemontreee> 就是用SAMBA，我现在把workgroup改过来了，改成了MSHOME，与XP的局域网名一致，现在点开network，里面只能看到两台XP的电脑，而且还打不开，说什么挂载不上
<adam8157> happyaron: c-a ' 然后输id回车...
<microcai> Lemontreee:  开 guest 账户
<happyaron> adam8157: I see
<happyaron> adam8157: 多谢
<Lemontreee> mobile brand provider 我查查看
<cfy> Evanescence: 你把全部的命令给我看看，我这里貌似没啥效果
<Lemontreee> microcai 怎么开guest 账户啊？
<happyaron> Lemontreee: 可能拼错，大概是这个
<Evanescence> cfy: 你aircrack打开monitor模式了没？
<Evanescence> cfy: 要先打开monitor mode的
<cfy> Evanescence: 本来就是monitor模式阿
<adam8157> microcai: 问你呢 上班感觉如何?
<Evanescence> cfy: 我就三个命令，还有一个就是mdk3 wlan0 b -s 500
<metbsd> 谁懂交换机的啊
<sikao_lfs1> ?
<Lemontreee> mobile broadband service providers
<Lemontreee> 这个装了。。。
<Evanescence> cfy: 要aircrack-ng start wlan
<cfy> Evanescence: 那都贴出来看看嘛，
<happyaron> Lemontreee: 要最新
<cfy> Evanescence: 标准教程里可没aircrack
<microcai> adam8157: 很好啊
<Evanescence> cfy: 前两个不是说了么，mdk3 wlan d AND mdk3 wlan0 a
<Lemontreee> 20110415
<cfy> Evanescence: 哦。
<cfy> Evanescence: 我是是
<adam8157> microcai: 你最后去了哪个部门?
<microcai> adam8157: 上班每过一个小时我就算计者我又挣了十几快钱
<sikao_lfs1> 大家。搜索一下小米手机。。。。。。。。。非常恐怖都快赶的上电脑了
<adam8157> microcai: ...
<adam8157> microcai: 你现在试用期这点钱就不要计较了
<cfy> Evanescence: Device is still responding with   500 clients connected!
<cfy> Evanescence: 你用了多少个client?
 * adam8157 想买nexus s啊!!!!
<Botany> 我刚看了小米。搞得我也想要买
<Lemontreee> microcai，怎么开guest 账户啊？
<microcai> Lemontreee:   控制面板
<Evanescence> cfy: 两个
<adam8157> microcai: 你最后去了哪个部门?
<Evanescence> cfy: 一个aircrack 一个mdk3
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 熟悉windows?
<happyaron> microcai: 你上RH了？
<microcai> adam8157:  研发部啊
<cfy> Evanescence: 我说这个Device is still responding with   500 clients connected!
<microcai> happyaron:  sina
<adam8157> microcai: 云 or 视频?
<microcai> namoamitabuddha: 只熟悉 Gentoo
<microcai> adam8157: 视频 & 云
<Evanescence> cfy: 不是很清楚
<adam8157> microcai: ca 高科技
<microcai> adam8157: 同时做视频和云
<sikao_lfs1> 不知道王璐在不在这个频道。。。。。。。赶快看邮件。。。。。。linux修改器要加速了。
<happyaron> microcai: 哦
<Evanescence> cfy: 我就是编译，运行，没遇到你说的这个，
<Lemontreee> 不懂，控制面板，你是说XP下面开guest客户吗？
<happyaron> microcai: 以后多看点新浪视频，然后把广告都屏蔽了
<Lemontreee> 现在我的是ubuntu，想连接到XP的共享文件夹上
<microcai> Lemontreee: y
<happyaron> lol
<microcai> happyaron:  ... ... 支持
<Lemontreee> 我把ubuntu上面的工作组改成MSHOME了
<Lemontreee> 重启电脑后，只能看到两台XP，而且显示不能挂载
<cfy> Evanescence: AP 00:25:86:6B:22:CA seems to be INVULNERABLE!
<cfy> Device is still responding with 56500 clients connected!
<cfy> Evanescence: 不过还没死。。。
<cfy> Evanescence: ping起来基本没反应了。。。
<cfy> Evanescence: 64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_req=55 ttl=64 time=731 ms
<Lemontreee> Unable to mount location
<Lemontreee> Failed to retrieve share list from server
<cfy> Evanescence: 也还是能ping的
<Lemontreee> 别的电脑都看不见，不知道怎么弄了
<Evanescence> cfy: 好像还能攻击其他的网络，比如手机的
<Lemontreee> xp加入xp的局域网很简单，只要设同一个工作组，重启一下，就连上了。
<cfy> Evanescence: 嗯，用那个模式？
<Lemontreee> ubuntu现在应该怎么连啊？
<namoamitabuddha> LOWORD是啥
<Evanescence> cfy: 用a好像是100%
<sikao_lfs1> http://mobile.pconline.com.cn/review/1108/2501991.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 1.5G双核仅1999元!小米手机全球首发评测_手机评测_|> DOC="http://zzb.pcauto.com.cn/svn/tips/defineJS.js";(function(b,m){function n(f){b.defineJSlog+="\n"+f};b.needJS=b.needJS||v;function v(i,o,c){c=c||function(){};if(i)return c(false);var s=m.___needJS__||(m.___needJS__=[]);var h=s[o]||(s[o]={loaded:false,callbacks:[]});if(h.loaded)return c(false);var j=h.callbacks;if(j.push(c)==1){var d=m.createEleme ...
<sikao_lfs1> http://www.xiaomi.com/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 小米手机官网
 * adam8157 有买小米的钱我就加500买Nexus S了...
<sikao_lfs1> nexus更猛嘛？
<sikao_lfs1> 我搜索一下
<Lemontreee> microcai, 你知道怎么弄吗？
<Lemontreee> 帮我一下啊，我都十几天没搞定这个问题了。。。
<cfy> Evanescence: d模式太邪恶了。。。
<sikao_lfs1> (13时22分19秒) metbsd: 谁懂交换机的啊                            ？？？？直接说问题啊，我尽量帮忙。你应该直接问，否则我应了万一搞不定岂不丢脸？只管问问题。别非要逮人啊
<adam8157> ...
<microcai> Lemontreee: 开 XP 的 guest
<adam8157> 荣荣老掉线...
<Evanescence> cfy: a更加，其实这些只是暂时的，最好是拿到口令，然后伪造客户端，制造后门。
<Lemontreee> microcai
<Lemontreee> 但是别的电脑都是直接就连接上去了啊
<sikao_lfs1> metbsd:  直接说问题啊，我尽量帮忙。你应该直接问，否则我应了万一搞不定岂不丢脸？只管问问题。别非要逮人啊！
<namoamitabuddha> Lemontreee: 你要干啥
<Lemontreee> 我要用UBUNTU连接XP的局域网
<Lemontreee> 已经将工作组改为与xp相同的MSHOME了。重启后，仅能看见两台XP电脑，其余的均看不见，还总是显示Unable to mount location， Failed to retrieve share list from server。
<cfy> Evanescence: a的话，我的路由器没效果。。。只是别人都基本别想上网了。。。
<cfy> Evanescence: 还是d明显，全部踢掉了。。。
<cfy> Evanescence: 以后用这个kick人。。。
<Evanescence> cfy: 无线路由的话，有的有房子ddos的功能在里面，我的就有，就看N900和路由谁更快了
<cfy> Evanescence: n900?手机？
<Evanescence> cfy: 你热点wifi上去开，周围都掉线，不过范围不是很大，周围的手机打电话有影响。
<Lemontreee> namoamitabuddha 有办法吗？
<cfy> Evanescence: 你好坏。。。
<Evanescence> cfy: 是啊，你用电脑安装的mdk3啊？
<cfy> Evanescence: 损人不利己阿。。。。
<namoamitabuddha> Lemontreee: 没搞过, 但是我觉得不需要重启
<cfy> Evanescence: 嗯
<namoamitabuddha> Lemontreee: 你手工mount看看
<Evanescence> cfy: 我都是拿自己的电脑和无线路由测试的，周围没有人用这些设备。。。
<Lemontreee> 。。。我不知道 他们电脑的IP
<happyaron> cfy: 你那路由是企业级路由好不好
<Evanescence> cfy: 电脑的话，移动性没有的话，等于废了。
<happyaron> cfy: 几个ping都受不了，咋承载那么多人。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 没，我现在在用便宜的
<Lemontreee> 去年装UBUNTU，三下五除二，就直接打开NETWORK 里面好像就有了。。。
<happyaron> o
<namoamitabuddha> Lemontreee: google mount samba
<Lemontreee> 今年装了11.04，一年没用不知道咋 回事了
<namoamitabuddha> Lemontreee: ubuntu 11.04的确不稳定不过
<cfy> happyaron: 我企业级的路由，天线不好，以后当作有线的用好了。天线是送的。信号有点不好
<cfy> Evanescence: ....你还真是。。。。干点啥不好。。。。。
<namoamitabuddha> Lemontreee: 没啥特殊需求的话10.04不错的
 * adam8157 自己买增益天线
<Evanescence> cfy: 开发出来就是玩的，难道藏在口袋里永远放着？
<Lemontreee> 呃，11.04现在用得还不错，没啥问题，就是现在不会弄局域网了
<cfy> Evanescence: 你这是破坏了。。。不是玩了。。。
<happyaron> cf
<happyaron> cfy: 买个天线
<happyaron> cfy: 都花大价钱了，不差天线，哈哈
<Evanescence> cfy: 这些哪里算是邪恶？总比人家下雨天汽车水坑里桦一下溅你一身湿的好。
<cfy> Evanescence: 嗯，这个问题。我也要注意一下。。。。。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 呵呵。
<Evanescence> 算了，多说无疑，好人坏人不用说，说了也不一定即使好人。
<cfy> 唉，下次，一定要有线覆盖。。。
<cfy> wifi太危险了。。。
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<Kandu> Lemontreee: 你除了自帶 smb 處理的檔案管理器，其餘一概不用麼？
<Lemontreee> kandu
<Lemontreee> 什么意思？没看懂
 * adam8157 看文档, 机器自己跑, 估计要犯困了...
<Kandu> Lemontreee: 算了，已經和你說過兩次查 name 及相應 ip 的命令了
<happyaron> adam8157: 恭喜
<Lemontreee> 可以再说一次吗？Kandu
<adam8157> happyaron: 我喜欢充实的工作 (脸红
<microcai> louxiu: 欢迎
 * microcai adam8157: louxiu 就是 sina 的另一个 Gentooer
<louxiu> 哈哈，第一次过来。
<adam8157> microcai: 刚想问你是不是你们性浪的
 * adam8157 oops typo
<Lemontreee> Kandu，你是说在ubuntu下用命令查看XP局域网的用户名和密码的命令吗？
<adam8157> louxiu: 你要被微菜带坏的, 这里都是吹水的
<microcai> freeflying: 你损失好大啊
<Lemontreee> 还是在XP中用ipconfig查询的？
<microcai> freeflying: microcai 被  sina 招安了. 没 canonical 的机会了
<louxiu> adam8157:我原来是用ubuntu的，换genttoo才几个月
<adam8157> microcai: ...
<adam8157> louxiu: 我是说带到这个频道, 就会开始成天吹水了... 呵呵
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 做的不爽继续搞
<microcai> louxiu: flagfox 这个插件不错
<adam8157> iGnome: ee你肿么才来
<adam8157> microcai: 你们这些gentooer啊...
<Lemontreee> 你们是怎么引用别人的名字的?
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: flagfox? 那不是显示国家的fx插件
<louxiu> microcai:Flagfox is an extension that displays a flag icon indicating the current webserver's physical location?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 咋的了？
<Lemontreee> 我要用UBUNTU连接XP的局域网
<namoamitabuddha> louxiu: 就是在URL那里多一个国旗
<Lemontreee> 谁知道ubuntu连接XP局域网的，帮帮忙，教一下吧，已经将工作组改为与xp相同的MSHOME了。重启后，仅能看见两台XP电脑，其余的均看不见，还总是显示Unable to mount location， Failed to retrieve share list from server。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你不觉得吹水的时间多，是Gentoo先进性的一个体现么~~
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 浪费时间等待编译啊...
<happyaron> lol
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 不过 适合控制欲强的人
<Lemontreee> 移动的3G有没有信号，它会显示一个什么名称？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 瞎说，编译的时候啥都能干，我只有睡觉夜间半价电费时才编译
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: ...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 半价电...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我编译的时候还操quake呢
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 我不编译
<Lemontreee> 我要用UBUNTU连接XP的局域网
<Lemontreee> 谁知道ubuntu连接XP局域网的，帮帮忙，教一下吧，已经将工作组改为与xp相同的MSHOME了。重启后，仅能看见两台XP电脑，其余的均看不见，还总是显示Unable to mount location， Failed to retrieve share list from server。
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 我也不编译，只有我电脑才编译
<happyaron> me
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 每天大概20min而已
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 我电脑也不编译
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 每天0s
<namoamitabuddha> win32是大小写混合的么
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 看个片子，能耗和编译差不多了
<microcai> louxiu: yes
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 笨啊，不在家看。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 绿bra在检测么
 * adam8157 公司给请了心理医生, 怀疑这个电话有谁会去打
<jyfl987> http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/large/62557c6ejw1dk9gql6wq2j.jpg   看这个
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 福利真好，男得女的?
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 不知道, 貌似是个电话热线什么的
<Lemontreee> Kandu，教教我怎么查看他们的用户名和IP啊，我好像不记得你说过了啊
<louxiu> microcai:我没有地址栏 你用用vimperator， 特别好用
<namoamitabuddha> louxiu: :set gui=navigation
 * adam8157 包括身体健康、心理压力、工作责任、理财问题、情感问题、家庭问题等，都可以通这拨打ＰＰＣ的电话或登录网站，来获得专家顾问提供的专业意见、实
<gjx> vimperator?
<adam8157> louxiu: vimperator+1
<namoamitabuddha> louxiu: 地址栏还是显示出来比较好
<gjx> 现在老是用键盘    感觉它寿命会不会不长了啊
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 看右下角
 * MeaCulpa vimperator+1 && 要毛地址栏
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 没的
<louxiu> namoamitabuddha: 为什么？我觉得用状态栏就挺好了
<gjx> 无论是vimperator 在enable还是disable情况下都把地址兰隐藏的
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 我这vimperator右下角有显示地址
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 不是说地址
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 是插件原先在地址栏显示东西的
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 隐藏掉就没了
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 哦
<gjx> adam8157: 话说vimperator怎么使用书签啊
<namoamitabuddha> gjx: a
<MeaCulpa> gjx: :bmarks
<MeaCulpa> gjx: a 来加
<louxiu> qmark
<namoamitabuddha> gjx: help :bmarks
<adam8157> gjx: 书签, 我喜欢用a加, 然后直接补全打开
<gjx> adam8157: 我不是说惯管理  我是说转到某个书签
<iGnome> 鼠标手，键盘手。
<MeaCulpa> gjx: bmarks,然后按照一般网页处理
<MeaCulpa> gjx: 比如;o
<adam8157> gjx: 用o打开 补全就好
<MeaCulpa> 补全搜的是history
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 有时候太大~~
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 补全也搜bookmarks的
<gjx> MeaCulpa: 我是是
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: ;o和f啥区别?
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 哦？倒没注意过...
<adam8157> iGnome: hi 鼠标党
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: ;o和f啥区别?
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: f是看网页里的link... o就是bmark里也可以用
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: vimperator老土
<MeaCulpa> bmark里貌似不能f吧？
<gjx> adam8157: bmarks只能显示书签啊
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 啥?
<gjx> adam8157: 不能转到某个书签啊
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 我说";o"
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 我没在bmarks里用过f...只有o和t啊
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: pentadactyl
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: pentadactyl可以f的吧
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 我以前用过
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 貌似不行，刚试了下
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 我现在换成vimperator了, 不行
<MeaCulpa> ...我一直penta
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这还差不多
<MeaCulpa> 哦，果然可以f...
<MeaCulpa> :P
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: vimperator里面被重新定义了, :bmarks之后进入类似less的那种模式, f == CTRL + f
<adam8157> microcai: 上班忙不?
<namoamitabuddha> 回win32写代码了, 88
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 哦...
<MeaCulpa> chrome的vrome似乎键位和vimperator差不多，但是UI没啥可hack的，可惜
<MeaCulpa> 要是能达到vimperator的级别说不定我也chromium了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 奇怪阿 没理由在chrome下跑不出来阿
<microcai> adam8157: 空闲
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: +1
<adam8157> microcai: 不错
<adam8157> microcai: 你lp这次一起过来的?
<microcai> adam8157: y
<adam8157> microcai: 也是刚毕业?
<microcai> adam8157: y
<adam8157> 哦哦
<ScarletWolf> microcai: 我也用gentoo
<adam8157> lainme最近哪里去了
<adam8157> 哇啦啦...
<ScarletWolf> microcai: 不过最近换了funtoo，感觉跟gentoo也没多大区别
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 记得你是rh的intern?
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: chromium可定制性差，js
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 是啊，我说自己的笔记本上
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: adam8157 堂堂google还用原始的webkit...
<if_else> 各位兄台，xdpyinfo 哪个参数时分辨率？谢谢
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这个倒是 连个右键菜单 刚开始都没开放 我想做个一键圈词搜翻译都不行 nnd
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: Funtoo没啥意思
<if_else> 不对时分辨率的刷新率
<MeaCulpa> webkit除了快，一无是处
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: emerge改用git，支持GPT分区启动，还有多了各种发行版的内核
<microcai> ScarletWolf:  gentoo 万岁
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: 我讨厌git
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: 我讨厌防火墙后面的git
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: 我只会git。。。
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: 来这里之前没接触过 版本控制 软件
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: 我讨厌用git的那些教条主义的家伙，git 支持那么多网络模型，那些server却偏偏都ssh :(
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 支持是一回事 支持得好是另外一回事
<gjp> 对git没啥感觉
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: git挺好...
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 嘘，我可不敢乱说git 不好
<gjp> 以前一直用hg
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: git的https甚至rsync多了，才好，否则我以前那样呆在squid后面，苦b
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: 呵呵，会被linus的拥护者围攻的
<gjp> 对了有用zsh的吗？
<lainme> 防火墙后用git也没那么复杂，虽然还是不如svn那样好设置
<MeaCulpa> 就算有了socks代理，我也要hack gentoo的git eclass, 套上proxychains
<jyfl987> ScarletWolf: 那有什么大不了的 这里又不都是用linux的
<MeaCulpa> lainme: 不是复杂，是能与不能，别人用与不用的事
<gjp> 有人用zsh吗？
<MeaCulpa> 就算有了socks代理，我也要hack gentoo的git eclass, 套上proxychains, 还好gentoo的portage足够开放随便hack, 要换了别的，哼！
<MeaCulpa> gjp: 估计这里人都用...
<lainme> MeaCulpa: corkscrew或nc就可以
<gjp> MeaCulpa: 那谁能告我，怎样为特定程序取消通配符扩展？
<MeaCulpa> lainme: 哦没试过，我有段时间layman前面直接proxychains都可以，不知是谁变得牛逼了...
<lainme> ubuntu的不需要hack什么东西
<MeaCulpa> gjp: 我不知
<MeaCulpa> lainme: 包装过度，无法hack
<gjp> MeaCulpa: 所以说吗。。。。
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 打个比方，那天github被墙，大家还不都得在git前面挂代理...
<lainme> MeaCulpa: 差不多的东西吧，不过我不喜欢proxychains，命令前面还要额外加东西。nc什么的直接写在git配置里，命令不变
<MeaCulpa> lainme: proxychains是hack... 挂勾子
<MeaCulpa> lainme: 很多东西只能hack
<zhangkaixuan> 使用3.0内核的兄弟，你们安装nvidia显卡驱动了马?
<MeaCulpa> lainme: 但若是，世界上多一点https的git,岂不大家都不用折腾了？
<MeaCulpa> zhangkaixuan: 装了
<lainme> MeaCulpa: 我是说要用的话还要 proxychans git xxx，而不是git xxx，感觉不好
<zhangkaixuan> MeaCulpa:装了。。。 怎么欺骗的内核？  我安装的时候 提示只认识2.6的内核，不认识3.0
<MeaCulpa> lainme: 要hack只能如此~
<MeaCulpa> zhangkaixuan: ...我没见过如此提示...
<MeaCulpa> lainme: 我记得我用Debian的时候，apt-get都不支持代理...
<MeaCulpa> 苦b啊
<lainme> MeaCulpa: 支持，有专门的设置。/etc/apt/apt.conf里
<MeaCulpa> lainme: 我说的7-8年前，设了，没用，有相应bug我记得
<gjp> MeaCulpa: 其实，我一直不知道，yum有代理能力没有
<MeaCulpa> lainme: 后来有了--printurl就转给迅雷下了
<MeaCulpa> 所以这就是包装过度嘛，包管理软件何必要涉及网络传输呢...
<Lemontreee> 来道声谢啊，最后还是到他的机器上看了他的IP，然后才连上的
<gjp> MeaCulpa: 好像dpkg不涉及网络
<Lemontreee> 但是从network中看不见别人的电脑，这样就有两个大问题了
<zhangkaixuan> MeaCulpa 兄台使用的是debian testing
<MeaCulpa> gjp: 恩
<MeaCulpa> zhangkaixuan: 忘了，逝去的岁月了...
<Lemontreee> 如果每次开机后他的ip都变化，是否用他的电脑名如Apple也能连接上？
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  ... .. proxychains
<Lemontreee> 即他要是开机后ip换了怎么办？
<gjp> MeaCulpa: 我没记错的话，dpkg才是真正负责管理的
<Lemontreee> 还有一个问题是我要连别人的电脑，每连一台就得到人家电脑上看一次。。。。
<MeaCulpa> gjp: 恩
<Lemontreee> 不像windows如果加入同一工作组，则直接可以连接 上
<MeaCulpa> microcai: :) 愿 GitHub万福
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: apt-get现在支持各种代理
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 哦
 * MeaCulpa 当年man chromium一把，居然看到一个参数，http-proxy
<gjp> 可是yum支持代理吗？
 * MeaCulpa 设了，苦b参数一个
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 对头 是骗人的 nnd
<iGnome> 浮躁的 MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 不是我浮躁，至少加个todo:啊
<iGnome> 就是不深入研究嘛
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 滚烫的汤，大口喝会受伤，嘴唇咪一点则不会有事，凡事只要浅尝辄止，就不会走火入魔
<iGnome> 放弃鼠标
<iGnome> 。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 早上说过了...
<iGnome> 你的汤，像是说女人。
<MeaCulpa> 23点以后再往那个方向说吧
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你夫人的真相发过没？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 公开的吧，至少曾经
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  是啊
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 拿来看看
<jyfl987> microcai: 上班了？
<microcai> jyfl987: en
<jyfl987> microcai: 这几天微薄老挂 难道是你来的原因 lol
<microcai> jyfl987:  ;D
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 去
<jyfl987> microcai: 怎么样 有多少台服务器玩阿
<microcai> jyfl987:  0
<jyfl987> microcai: fail
<iGnome> 应该问，有美女同事没
<adam8157> iGnome: +1
<XwinX> microcai: 微博的手机客户端太烂了,都是反人类的设计, 改改吧
<adam8157> microcai: 新浪的首页太烂了, 都是反人类的设计, 改改吧
<iGnome> adam8157: ++++ 完全缺乏美工。
<ScarletWolf> 反人类。。。
<microcai> adam8157: 我无能为例
<Evanescence> 难道 microcai是sina的开发人员？
<iGnome> 所以， microcai 现在也是反人类的。
<XwinX> adam8157: 是烂, 首页竟然指定用宋体, 超连接竟然都有下划线
<microcai> adam8157: 我做的是 infrastructure
<zhangkaixuan> debian testing 内核更新到3.0后，firefox下载文件时总是自动退出，点击firefox首选项时也是自动退出...
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: ++
<adam8157> microcai: 啧啧
<roylez> zhangkaixuan: 没这毛病
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 哇，可以腐败啊
<roylez> zhangkaixuan: 怪到内核头上了
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 到处拉回扣买机器？
<XwinX> microcai: 手机客户端打开会显示欢迎页, 退出竟然要确定, 这是怎么样的反人类啊
<Evanescence> sina首页是我见过最烂的，国内烂的主页有，也没这么烂的，
<adam8157> Evanescence: +1
<zhangkaixuan> roylez:..........2.6的内核没有问题，一升级上来就有这个毛病了， 重新安装后也是这个毛病...
 * MeaCulpa 用sina.com同步时间，仅此而已
 * adam8157 处理下之后继续乖乖看文档
<XwinX> MeaCulpa: sina 有时间服务?
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 哪天你们时间乱了偶唯你是问
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 开发云存储的
<roylez> zhangkaixuan: 我一样是3.0的内核，6.0的firefox用得好好的。debian testing
<MeaCulpa> XwinX: http报文力的时间
<Evanescence> 不知到为什么还有很多人愿意登那主页，国人屁民的素质实在太差，才会忍受这种，
 * XwinX 也是
<iGnome> roylez: 你又大便了啊
<MeaCulpa> XwinX: 有个包叫htpdate
<XwinX> MeaCulpa: 这你也用来做时间同步...
<adam8157> iGnome: 多么基情的对话
<roylez> iGnome: 你不大便？
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 哇，搞存储了啊
<XwinX> MeaCulpa: 对, 不过我用的是香港天文台的
<zhangkaixuan> roylez: 卸载iceweasel后安装的firefox???
<iGnome> 不在irc大便而已
<roylez> iGnome: 哦，忘了你是神...
<MeaCulpa> XwinX: 恩，我只是想找个墙内的...sina也只是之一
<roylez> zhangkaixuan: 我firefox都是从官方下的
<XwinX> MeaCulpa: 陕西天文台也有一个
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: alias ntp='sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org && sudo hwclock --systohc'
<roylez> stdtime.gov.hk
<zhangkaixuan> roylez:一样阿。。下载的firefox 然后安装在/usr/lib
<iGnome> 我都记得国内没啥ntp
<roylez> zhangkaixuan: 呵呵，瞎说
<XwinX> sudo /usr/bin/ntpdate time.buptnet.edu.cn
<happyaron> http://www.ntsc.ac.cn/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 中国科学院国家授时中心
<zhangkaixuan> roylez:我是卸载调iceweasel,然后去ff官方下载.tar 然后解压到/usr/lib 在做ln -s
<happyaron> http://www.time.ac.cn/stime.asp
<^k^> ⇪ title: 国家授时中心 网络服务器时间发布
<iGnome> 。
<happyaron> ntp ip: 210.72.145.44
<iGnome> happyaron: 你家里面，搞一个原子钟吧。方便我们对时。
<XwinX> iGnome: 神是不要时间的
 * adam8157 你们这些宅男, 个个ntp干啥
<caleb-> 神就是时间
<iGnome> 支持 adam8157
<happyaron> iGnome: ntpdate 神
<happyaron> adam8157: 我不ntp
<happyaron> adam8157: 偶尔ntpdate
<adam8157> ...
<roylez>  /kick happyaron
<iGnome> 曾经找过。国内的ip没一个可以的。
<zer4tul> happyaron: 我的系统时间每天都会延迟160s，所以得每天ntp -_-
<iGnome> 。
<happyaron> roylez: /k roylez
<happyaron> zer4tul: ... 电池没电了？
<roylez> zer4tul: 板子烂还是主板电池老化？
<iGnome> Destine:
<iGnome> 还在
<happyaron> iGnome: 我发那个似乎可用，我用了很久
<roylez> Destine: harpy威胁我，踢了他
<iGnome> 额。我是真没同步过了。
<tusooa> ls
<roylez> lainme: 囡囡
<XwinX> 18 Aug 14:53:06 ntpdate[4420]: adjust time server 202.112.10.60 offset -0.017031 sec
<iGnome> 18 Aug 14:55:51 ntpdate[13799]: step time server 210.72.145.44 offset -2.297385 sec
<iGnome> 好吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa: vxconfigd -k 已经20多分钟了....nnnd
<iGnome> roylez: 你又调戏妹朵。
<roylez> iGnome: 啥？
<happyaron> roylez: # killall -9 vxconfigd
<iGnome> 估计也是。ibm里面都是公的。
<Destine> roylez, 他威胁你找他呀。
<roylez> happyaron: symantec会不高兴的
<adam8157> iGnome: 哈哈
<happyaron> roylez: # killall -9 $SYMANTEC
<roylez> Destine: 我怕他报复，你踢他，踢了白踢
<Destine> happyaron, harpylong。
<happyaron> 我去帮你们找harpy*
<lainme> roylez: 柔恩來滋。。
<iGnome> 额。妹朵反击了。就是看不懂。
<roylez> lainme: 囡囡，请说国语...
<lainme> iGnome: http://translate.google.com/?hl=en#zh-CN|en|roylez ， 点listen
<^k^> ⇪ title: Google Translate
<adam8157> lainme: 明明是人哦哟乐子
<lainme> adam8157: 这个也行
<roylez> adam8157: ...
<lainme> roylez: 你选一个吧
<iGnome> lainme: 你真高级。
<linsux> MAC 的learning mode是什么意思
<adam8157> 0_0
<iGnome> 死家伙
<happyaron> iGnome: ee 也有op，踢了主席
 * adam8157 围观
<iGnome> 一般，我是说乐乐。
<roylez> iGnome: 嘎嘎
<iGnome> 不分级，不好玩
<iGnome> 乐乐，乖
<roylez> 嘎子别乱来
<iGnome> 我要用bot来踢
<roylez> iGnome: ...
<roylez> 这么狠？...
<iGnome> bot快捷
<iGnome> 我要远离鼠标，键盘了。开发接受语音命令的bot
<adam8157> iGnome: 意念
<iGnome> R O tab kick
<lainme> 开发protocol 7，以后用人脑连接网络。。
<ilovezoe> ...
<XwinX> lainme: 以后人脑也不用了
<iGnome> 我说的，才实在些嘛
<XwinX> lainme: 直接把人类消灭
<happyaron> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=342124
<^k^> ⇪ title: 水区水贴?
<ilovezoe> 量产。the matrix
<MeaCulpa> roylez: veritas, nb
 * adam8157 擦, 今天又跌了....555
<Evanescence> iGnome: 你开发了一个语音bot？真的吗？
<roylez> adam8157: 有钱人
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: ibm那骗人的viavoice，还能用不。
<adam8157> roylez: 赔死了...
 * microcai adam8157 这个有钱人还去炒股
<iGnome> Evanescence: 慢慢实现嘛
 * microcai adam8157 炒的是 RH 的股
<adam8157> microcai: 所以赔了, 所以没钱交房租
<adam8157> microcai: A股而已
<Evanescence> iGnome: 额，我看到一则消息说百度开发了语音7秒的音乐旋律搜索，用来搜索音乐的，符合还蛮高的。但是没找到啊。不知道真假
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 09:39:04)
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 起床了?
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 是，剛起牀，，，還沒有刷牙，
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<iGnome> Evanescence: 7秒，太短了吧
<iGnome> 都是半分钟的样子，就可以
<iGnome> 有快的，是soundburst? 这名字
<Evanescence> iGnome: 没记错的话，应该是的，好像里面还提到是盛大最开始开发的，你有兴趣可以搜下，我有点记不清了
<iGnome> IBM Drops Linux ViaVoice SDK ？
<iGnome> 果然是骗人的
<Evanescence> 还是打字快，搜索语音，匹配多慢啊，超级电脑才快
<tusooa> ls
<adam8157> iGnome: 请个秘书吧
<iGnome> Evanescence: 手机上，有2款。
<tusooa> 。。。
<Evanescence> iGnome: 是什么，手机上的？
<iGnome> 特征采样而已
<Evanescence> iGnome: 说起来，google主页不是也有么
<iGnome> Soundound
<iGnome> Shazram?
<Evanescence> iGnome: 我搜索去
 * adam8157 无聊啊, 无聊啊
<iGnome> Shazam
<iGnome> adam8157: 找一个好玩的嘛
<adam8157> iGnome: 啥好玩儿? 崽崽借来玩下...
<iGnome> 你会玩啥呢。
<iGnome> 会打etqw不。
<iGnome> 。
<adam8157> ...
<iGnome> 无聊的乐乐
<roylez> iGnome: 你自己加o的吧？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 15:30?
 * adam8157 很少玩游戏, 有兴趣买Xbox360玩实况
<iGnome> adam8157: 这样吧。崽崽陪你打etqw。输了的，100块一局。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 9月8号之后吧...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 废人...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 要死了，4点又要开会，一直到6点
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 废人...
<happyaron> 小黑屋现在要多少帖？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 顶领导力
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 谁叫你不去Tucson做苦力
<iGnome> adam8157: 咋不说了。不是我欺负你。是崽崽都欺负你。
<adam8157> happyaron: 小黑屋没了吧
<happyaron> adam8157: 有的
<adam8157> iGnome: 我曾经, cs输给我外甥...
<iGnome> 你真是人才
<happyaron> adam8157: 我大号还能进小黑屋
<adam8157> iGnome: 动漫任务快打输给我侄子
<iGnome> 。这啥
<iGnome> happyaron: 你居然搞马甲
<adam8157> iGnome: 俩小孩站着, 举着鼠标消灭我...
<happyaron> iGnome: 大号轻易不用。
<iGnome> @@
<roylez> MeaCulpa: /usr/sbin/vxdisk list ibm_vscsi0_0
<happyaron> 权限更改为5000贴以上才有进入小黑屋权限，不够5000贴但是昨天还能进来的保留权限～～
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这狗屎命令都10多分钟了
<happyaron> 论坛会员严禁在外宣传本版块的内容，违者一次警告，二次封号
<happyaron> 防范国宝，保护论坛，人人有责
<snugglecat> 怎么将 gb 的 mp3 信息转换为utf8
<snugglecat> 怎么将 gb 的 mp3 信息转换为utf8
<adam8157> happyaron: 哎, 我灌水灌的不够啊, 版主也没有, 小黑屋也进不去
<iGnome> 咋保护这。本来就要钻洞的
<adam8157> snugglecat: easytag
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 丫猪头的。vscsi是vios分过来的，又没坏，还慢得令人发指
<snugglecat> adam8157, 谢谢
<happyaron> adam8157: en
<FrankLv> rm -rf * 删了文件后可以恢复么
 * adam8157 这几天老有人给我打电话卖保险, 啥情况
<samul>   snugglecat: 修改mp3tag 的好工具python-mutagen
<iGnome> FrankLv: 如果你预先安装了libtrash。就可能。
<iGnome> adam8157: 说明你最近有灾难。
<adam8157> iGnome: ...
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu 11.04 不能正常重启 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342133 我是双系统，win7跟ubuntu，但在ubuntu上，可以正常关机，但是重启就不行，总停在紫色的页面，没有什么变化，只能强制关机，再启动！求高手赐教～～～～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lianrzh — 2011-08-18 15:21
<iGnome> 看看左手
<adam8157> iGnome: 左手咋了?
<iGnome> 是不是颜色不对。靠近大肉垫子的那块。
<iGnome> 那是心脏的映射区。
<adam8157> iGnome: 大肉垫子....没不对...
<iGnome> 有点发黑，是不。
<adam8157> iGnome: 一看你就是经常去做足疗保健啥的, 这个映射那个映射...
<iGnome> 。。
<FrankLv> iGnome: 是服务器，有TSM IBM Tivoli Storage Manager backup
<clarezoe> 我的empathy上不了gtalk了，大家的可以吗？
<iGnome> FrankLv: ibm的可不清楚。这里有2个ibm的骗子。你可以问他们。 roylez MeaCulpa
<happyaron> adam8157: 个人资料被卖了
<happyaron> adam8157: 所有保险找上门 lol
<iGnome> happyaron: 我发现你了。
<adam8157> happyaron: 很有可能
<happyaron> iGnome: 发现啥
<iGnome> 你的烂马甲
<happyaron> iGnome: 呵呵
<roylez> FrankLv: tivoli啊，高级货。不懂
<iGnome> 完全无关的名字嘛。 happyaron
<happyaron> iGnome: 要不怎么能隐藏得如此深
<happyaron> iGnome: 我不说你还蒙在鼓里呢。
<iGnome> 有线索，我就可以理解到嘛
<happyaron> iGnome: 我改天再注册一个
<snugglecat> samul 我只想转码
<tusooa> ls
<yangtse> 请教一个fontconfig的问题
<nicknicky> 我有一台CPU奔III 800，内存128M，硬盘40G的机器，可以运行ubuntu11.04的控制台模式吗，开图形界面肯定是没有希望了
<yangtse> 我想设置一个字体，英文是等宽英文，中文是文泉驿bitmap font怎么写？
<yangtse> nicknicky, 没问题
<jyfl987> nicknicky: 建议找个废品收购站扔
<nicknicky> 谢谢 yangtse
<nicknicky> 废品收购站已经不收了
<yangtse> nicknicky, 装arch吧
<adam8157> jyfl987: 这两天挺忙? 都不吹水
<nicknicky> arch是什么？
<yangtse> archlinux
<jyfl987> adam8157: 写东西 从前端到后端都要自己写 额
<adam8157> jyfl987: 啧啧
<yangtse> 忘了
<jyfl987> jq已经写了上百行了 额
<yangtse> arch装不了
<nicknicky> 这个还真没听说过
<yangtse> arch不支持386
<adam8157> yangtse: 都奔3了...
<nicknicky> 哇哈哈
<adam8157> yangtse: 奔2就是686
<nicknicky> 谢谢各位，回去先研究ubuntu，再研究arch
<iGnome> happyaron: 我看到10贴内的，就先关几天？
<FrankLv> TSM 里查到文件的改动都在，现在得看看怎么还原到删除前
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://tuan.360buy.com/team-5379.html?utm_source=smzdm.com&utm_medium=tuiguang&utm_campaign=
<^k^> ⇪ title: 仅59元，即享原价79元的雷柏年度巨献1900套装。极速安装，摆脱有线束缚，尽享无线自由。雷柏1900采用高精度光学寻迹引擎，比普通光学引擎高2.5倍的1000dpi高精度光学寻迹引擎，为您提供更为精准的控制。 | 京东团购 - 精品团购每一天 |北京购物|北京团购|北京打折
<iGnome> 无线鼠标，fps都丢帧的
<adam8157> iGnome: 什么啊什么啊, 关什么啊?
<nicknicky> 这里都有做广告的，真强大
<adam8157> ...
<iIlL0oO> 无线有延时 30ms
<NoIE> 京东怎么也搞团购了。
<happyaron> iGnome: 随你哦。
<happyaron> iGnome: 我估计你是发现不了，hoho
<roylez> nicknicky: 看在第一次见到你id的份上，不踢你
<iGnome> happyaron: :D
<iGnome> 估计是深夜，偷偷猛发帖子的。
<adam8157> roylez: 他新来的, 不懂的
<jyfl987> 写惯了py再来看 js觉得有点不爽 还好有jq
<adam8157> jyfl987: 都是高科技
<NoIE> 什么是jq？
<nicknicky> roylez：有新手注意事项吗，我去看看，影响大家不好意思
<adam8157> nicknicky: javascript的库
<adam8157> jQuery
 * jyfl987 摸摸 adam8157 果然有空闲阿
<adam8157> jyfl987: 十几台机器在跑任务, 我主要任务只剩看文档了...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你真爽阿 要是我 什么都学出来了 又有机器 又有时间
<adam8157> jyfl987: 说的我不好意思了...我去看书了...
<jyfl987> adam8157: lol
<alpha080> 写了个while循环， while i < "5": print i,  i = i + 1
<alpha080> Python,会导致什么输出？
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀 adam8157 的低調 裝13
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 广府人士， 装啥 上海人
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ，，都怪你，，早知道不回覆你，，我機器被入侵，，就會自動重啓，，，
<OT_iux> 几十台！！！
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你反正是做qa 不如在这里兼职做qa好了
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 重启? 和回复我啥关系
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 俺說了，吾廣府人士
<alpha080> 或者有人帮我查下5的ascii码吗？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我多忙的
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 我被監聽了，，自從用了 freenet for linux
<jyfl987> adam8157: 哼哼
<alpha080> jyfl987: help
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 对啊， 广府人士怎么说上海话啊。 我不懂，但印象中，貌似 13 是上海人说的吧
<emacsyin> 想做一个手机销售网站，谁能接这个项目？
<jyfl987> emacsyin: 找个 shopex 安装下 再招一个php程序员 + 1个美工 就可以了
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 应该说 "扮懵" ???
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,, 裝B=裝機器人 BOT. B=13 裝B=裝13
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: 上海人说 IB，硬盘，你明白吗？
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 哦， 酱紫来的， 好吧。 我 二了
<iGnome> adam8157: 你不会是cfy的马甲吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ ,,別跟我說語言，，我只會天朝粵語
<snugglecat> iGnome, 他是居委会大妈
<iGnome> 。
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: IB -> install B -> 装B
<iGnome> 13点
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: 硬盘 -> 西部数据 -> wd -> 外地人
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: IB本身就是很IB的说法
<emacsyin> jyfl987: 我不管这些，我只提出功能，一共多少钱，包你
<emacsyin> jyfl987: 包给你
<jyfl987> emacsyin: 这种破事赚钱少 麻烦多 我才不敢
<emacsyin> 唉
<emacsyin> 有人干吗
<iGnome> 居然有人放心 jyfl987
<snugglecat> emacsyin, 有外包网站吧
<alpha080> 可惜不会。。。真心想赚钱。。
<adam8157> iGnome: 怎么可能
<FrankLv> dsmc restore /opt/WebSphere7/AppServer/profiles/ -subdir=yes 用TSM还原了 还好有备份
<FrankLv> 下午晕乎乎的 进错目录了然后  rm -rf
<jyfl987> alpha080: 你要看能赚多少钱 要你包不包售后 以及时间 质量这些要求
<emacsyin> GNUpuma: 哪里有？我希望是建在linux上，不然windows下我同学就是做那个的，我都没要他做
<alpha080> 编程完全不会。。。刚学python
<snugglecat> emacsyin, ..... 不一样的么
<snugglecat> alpha080, 亲家
<snugglecat> emacsyin, 你要求是啥
<snugglecat> 界面？？？
<snugglecat> emacsyin, 版面？？
<jyfl987> emacsyin: 你是卖手机的？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那么便宜的无线鼠标？
<Evanescence> 啥都不会，咱们还是一样从电脑白痴开始玩，一年了
<alpha080> 今天没电脑，只好在脑袋里输代码
<emacsyin> jyfl987: 我有个业务是卖手机
<emacsyin> jyfl987: 一般是玩股票
<leaveboy> add duyujie.dyj@gmail.com
<emacsyin> snugglecat: 你是做网站的吗？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你要你买呗
<jyfl987> emacsyin: 那你装个 shopex不就结了 还做什么网站 改改版面就好了 叫你那个win下的同学给你改改就行了
<yangtse> 求助， ucimf每次打字完毕总是有两个符号
<emacsyin> snugglecat: 我想一边了解以下电子商务网站的现状
<yangtse> 需要删除
<yangtse> 怎么办？
<emacsyin> jyfl987: shopex哪里有
<yangtse> 每次切换输入法，都出来两个字符
<emacsyin> jyfl987: 可以用支付宝付款吗
<iGnome> .
<emacsyin> jyfl987: 最好能支持网络付款
<jyfl987> emacsyin: 可以的 我前几年就用过
<jyfl987> 这方面的支付接口对接都很简单
<yangtse> sunpinyin为什么比pinyin好？
<alpha080> latex为什么比tex好？
<alpha080> LoL
<tusooa> ls
<yangtse> alpha080, 为什么啊？
<yangtse> 我看大家都在用sunpinyin
<yangtse> 就安装了sunpinyin
<yangtse> 结果
<iGnome> tusooa: 你天天楼上楼上干嘛
<iIlL0oO> google 拼音好
<yangtse> 神马都是浮云都打不出来
<tusooa> ...
<caleb-> alpha080: utf8?
<yangtse> ibus-pinyin能打出神马都是浮云
<tusooa> iGnome: 有把图片转换成文字的pm不
<iGnome> Ꙭ
<iGnome> ocr?
<tusooa> ● ocr
<tusooa> zsh: command not found: ocr
<yangtse> Ꙭ
<emacsyin> jyfl987: shopex是什么协议？
<iGnome> 。。是问你，是不是要ocr。
<tusooa> iGnome: 啥ocr
<iGnome> 中文别想
<tusooa> 不懂
<iGnome> 把图片转换成文字。那是啥意思呢
<caleb-> 盗贴站的 ocr 不是做得挺不错？
<iGnome> asc那种玩法？
<tusooa> 不用中文。把几个关键字样抠出来就行了
<yangtse> 看到武藤兰，ocr，就出来武藤兰
<iGnome> gocr 点阵识别的。 tusooa
<tusooa> 比如图片里有hello world,那就显示个hello world
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu11.04 安装完毕 但是不能上网啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342141 代理也设置了 ip也设置了 为何 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 韩大发 — 2011-08-18 16:12
<iGnome> caleb-: 啥网站，云服务的ocr?
<caleb-> iGnome: 盗贴小说的
<tusooa> community/gocr 0.49-1 [0.33 M]
<tusooa>     Open-source character recognition (OCR)
<jyfl987> emacsyin: 貌似gpl
<jyfl987> emacsyin: 要不你就买他们一套好了 反正你请人做也是要付钱的
<tusooa> nnnnnnnnd
<emacsyin> jyfl987: 是国产还是外国的？
<emacsyin> jyfl987: 有没有样本？
<iGnome> caleb-: 难道那些小说，都是ocr搞的？还不如直接去偷原稿
<caleb-> iGnome: 有的是 ocr
<emacsyin> jyfl987: GPL又怎么了？不要紧的
<emacsyin> jyfl987: 我本来是想，只要效果能和windows下一样，我就支持linux好了
<iGnome> ocr也要费用的嘛
<iIlL0oO> tusooa: ruby ocr http://rubygems.org/gems/rtesseract
<^k^> ⇪ title: rtesseract | RubyGems.org | your community gem host
<tusooa> 不会ruby
<jyfl987> emacsyin: 国产的 你去搜索下嘛
<jyfl987> emacsyin: 是web的 和操作系统没关系
<tusooa> 全乱了
<tusooa> ^_ __:x _ 8;22z;2
<tusooa> 成这样
<iGnome> 不智能的，要调整的。
<iGnome> 没好用的
<yangtse> 当前版本 ibus-fbterm好用吗？
<yangtse> 我的不好用
<yangtse> 显示不出来选字的框
<yangtse> ucimf好用
<emacsyin> jyfl987: 谢谢，我看看
<CyrusYzGTt> ---> Package firefox.x86_64 0:5.0-2.fc15 will be 升级
<CyrusYzGTt> ---> Package firefox.x86_64 0:6.0-1.fc15 will be an update
<CyrusYzGTt> ---> Package thunderbird.x86_64 0:5.0-1.fc15 will be 升级
<CyrusYzGTt> ---> Package thunderbird.x86_64 0:6.0-1.fc15 will be an update
<CyrusYzGTt> 我準備要用 firefox 6.0了
<wxg4net> 最近发现， pdnsd假设的本地dns服务 好多域名不能解析了
<CyrusYzGTt> 我準備要用 thunderbird 6.0了
<yangtse> [yangtse@yangtse-laptop ~]$ firefox -v
<yangtse> Mozilla Firefox 6.0
<yangtse> 用了好多天了
<emacsyin> jyfl987: 更换图片什么的麻烦不哦？
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗚嗚，，fedora的repo很慢，，
<yangtse> arch 一项很快
<yangtse> systemd + kernel 3.0
<tusooa> lss
<yangtse> 开机比ubuntu快点
<CyrusYzGTt> 2.6.40.0-3 + systemd
<yangtse> ...
<tusooa> 怎么打字一快就卡死。。。
<yangtse> 2.6.40是神马？
<tusooa> 怀疑是fcitx的问题了额
<CyrusYzGTt> yangtse§ 就是 3.0
<yangtse> 真恶心的fedora
<CyrusYzGTt> yangtse§ 只不過 修改了 kernel.h 爲 kernel26.h
<CyrusYzGTt> yangtse§ 轉爲 f15 定製的
<yangtse> gnome里面哪个mail比较好
<yangtse> 简单 轻快
<yangtse> 邮件到了会通知
<yangtse> 懂pgp
<yangtse> evolution太傻了
<CyrusYzGTt> ..貌似我只會 thunderbird有，，
<ForestChen> thunderbird 挺好的
<yangtse> 需要安装enigmail才能pgp是吧？
<emacsyin> jyfl987: 是很不错哦
<yangtse> arch 的enigmail没有Maintainer了
<yangtse> 。。
<yangtse> 停留在1.1.2
<yangtse> 喝了半斤蜂蜜，肚子涨
<yangtse> 下午不用吃饭了
<yangtse> gnome3很酷，还是没有kde漂亮
<yangtse> 想叛变了
<yangtse> 想了想，就cheese和gparted kde没有好用的
<BILLYKANE> cheese可以部分用
<BILLYKANE>  
<BILLYKANE> kamaso代替
<yangtse> 我小时候也用igoogle做id
<yangtse> vlc
<yangtse> 哈哈
<yangtse> mplayer
<ScarletWolf> yangtse: 学linus，转投Xfce算了
<yangtse> kde gtalk视频聊天怎么聊？
<yangtse> kopete支持吗？
<yangtse> linus。。。
<yangtse> 他没号召力
<tusooa> ls
<BILLYKANE> clear
<yangtse> 把 g k合并了就好了
<YeLee> 新手进Ubuntu，想问一下Ubuntu怎样进单用户模式
<adam8157> gfrog: 给答疑下, 你们kvm组都是测啥的?
<tusooa> YeLee: init 1
<YeLee> 在哪里加啊？
<adam8157> gfrog: ping
<tusooa> YeLee: 输命令
<tusooa> ...
<YeLee> tusooa:命令行的啊，不知道Ubuntu怎样修改配置文件的呢？
<tusooa> YeLee: grub启动的时候，选第2个
<tusooa> 似乎是这样的
<tusooa> ls
<yangtse> 我猜是在grub加single
<yangtse> 不是猜，是主观臆断
<YeLee> tusooa:那Ubuntu现在用的init究竟是什么名字啊？居然找不到inittab
<tusooa> upstart
<yangtse> systemd是王道
<YeLee> tusooa:对Ubuntu表示很不淡定，很多配置文件都被隐藏了
<BILLYKANE> UB没有initab了啊
<YeLee> yangtse:Arch党淡定飘过
<zhangkaixuan> /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/modules/libfile.so: undefined symbol: gnome_vfs_unescape_string
<yangtse> 哥也用arch
<yangtse> 要不是哥没有网络，哥就用gentoo了
<YeLee> yangtse:systemd这个东西究竟带来什么新的特性？
<luoshu> gentoo总没成功,
<zhangkaixuan> debian testing 3.0kernel 打开firefox首选项后 firefox自动退出
<yangtse> 哥用gprs上网
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 問一個關於權限無故被修改的問題 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342150 目錄的權限在未經本人操作下被無故修改，比如昨天，我正在運行chrome，關掉後又重新啟動chrome，沒問題，再關掉，再打開，提示讀取寫入配置文件什麼的失敗，進入.config下查看，發現google-chrome的權限被改成dr-x------，順道發現totem ...
<YeLee> yangtse: gentoo?传说中装个系统都要半天的东西
 * MeaCulpa 装gentoo 15min
<yangtse> gprs网络成功安装arch,gnome libreoffice 各种安装的飘过
<BILLYKANE> ;-)又在讨论发行版优劣了
<BILLYKANE> 做个小板凳看
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 你是直接把livecd的copy过去了吧...
<yangtse> YeLee, gentoo没想像那么糟糕
<yangtse> 第一次安装时间长点
<yangtse> 以后升级很快
<yangtse> ccache
<yangtse> adam8157, stage3,复制过去，编译内核，安装bl
<yangtse> 完事
<caleb-> systemd 蛋疼又不好用
<yangtse> gentoo也就内核 gcc binutils升级浪费时间，
<yangtse> office ff 用bin吧
<YeLee> yangtse: 曾经在虚拟机装个Gentoo，居然按照Wiki上面说的，到编译完内核就直接挂掉
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 可以啊...
<luoshu> 每次都倒在内核上.
<wxg4net> 谁用pdnsd这个软件?
<yangtse> 很少用虚拟及其
<yangtse> 很少用虚拟机
<yangtse> 请教一个问题，我gpt的分区表，硬盘最后一点空间留下来，准备安装win7
<yangtse> 能安装吗？
<yangtse> win7会不会就往前面安装
<yangtse> 不往后面去
<BILLYKANE> 不会
<BILLYKANE> 我的win7在第二个分区上
<yangtse> win7是不是还需要一个200m的分区？
<BILLYKANE> 不是必须
<yangtse> 我已经留好了
<BILLYKANE> 我的就么有，不用那个bitlock功能
<yangtse> grub-uefi不懂，谁教教我
<yangtse> 我安装arch的时候安装uefi的grub
<BILLYKANE> 还在lilo呢
<yangtse> 没有成功
<yangtse> 就安装了bios的grub
<yangtse> grub2好啊
<yangtse> 中文的
<yangtse> 省得老有人问
<yangtse> 、你这个怎么进windows啊
<BILLYKANE> 继续lilo，哈哈
<yangtse> 以前我总是说root(hd0,0) make active chainloader +1
<yangtse> 回车
<yangtse> 就进去了
<BILLYKANE> 都是这样，lilo的配置也差不多
<ScarletWolf> BILLYKANE: lilo相对grub有什么优势么？
<BILLYKANE> lilo没有任何的优势，只有弱势
<palomino|working> lol
<yangtse> ScarletWolf看到了lilo新鲜食物
<yangtse> ScarletWolf看到了lilo新鲜事物
<yangtse> 好奇心起
<ScarletWolf> BILLYKANE: 那为什么像slackware这样的发行版还在用lilo呢？
<BILLYKANE> 稳定啊！
<ScarletWolf> BILLYKANE: 。。。我用grub也没出过什么问题
<BILLYKANE> 这个就看怎么想了，也没说grub不稳定
<yangtse> lilo = linux loader
<ScarletWolf> BILLYKANE: 那次一时好奇，试了试slackware，上来就被lilo弄傻眼了。。。
<BILLYKANE> lilo跑起来没错，功能基本也够，就不去测试grub了，grub还在密集开发
<BILLYKANE> grub2在开发
<yangtse> grub1
<yangtse> 很稳定
<yangtse> 功能也很强大
<BILLYKANE> ;-)
<ScarletWolf> BILLYKANE: 感觉slackware有些非主流。。。
<BILLYKANE> slackware现在真的有点非主流了
<BILLYKANE> 但是用的舒服
<BILLYKANE> 个人习惯了
<BILLYKANE> 用slackware最大的好处是，可以骂ub是debian的儿子，deepin是ub的儿子
<BILLYKANE> debian和rh都是slackware的小弟
<BILLYKANE> :-D
<adam8157> BILLYKANE: 谁说的
<yangtse> 大便历史很远的
<BILLYKANE> 请参看linux各版本的历史
<palomino|working> debian比slackware晚
<BILLYKANE> slackware历史最悠久
<palomino|working> slackware是第一个
<BILLYKANE> slackware也不是第一个
<ScarletWolf> BILLYKANE: 确实slackware历史悠久啊
<yangtse> linus用的什么发行版？
<adam8157> BILLYKANE: 最老又如何, 就变成小弟了?
<BILLYKANE> 之前的linux都死了
<adam8157> yangtse: fedora
<BILLYKANE>  adam8157，没错，长江后浪推前浪啊
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: linus最近因为讨厌gnome3，转向mint了
 * adam8157 比谁老根本没意思
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: fedora + xfce
<MeaCulpa> ....
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 呃。。。又改了么
<MeaCulpa> 银行柜台随便找个营业员的终端可能都比你们老
<BILLYKANE> 说的没错
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 他一直就fedora...
<yangtse> Linus says that he constantly switches between distros. He mentions SUSE, yellowdog, Fedora... (no mention of Ubuntu!) ...
 * adam8157 linus用什么也没意思
<BILLYKANE> 没错
<ScarletWolf> http://ostatic.com/blog/does-linus-run-linux-mint
<^k^> ⇪ title: Does Linus Run Linux Mint?
<ScarletWolf> 新闻说确实改了Mint了
<BILLYKANE> 自己用的和手才是好
<yangtse> gnome3很好
<yangtse> linus很out
<ScarletWolf> yangtse:  不过linus不喜欢，批评gnome3选择的方向
<yangtse> 现在gnome3还很不完善
<ScarletWolf> yangtse: 以至于评论里有人说linus早晚会开发自己的DE
<BILLYKANE> gnome3有一点搞不懂，上面那么大一个bar，中间就显示一个时间，实在是faint
<yangtse> 方向是大势所趋
<yangtse> 有扩展
<yangtse> 没有widgets
<yangtse> 很弱
<BILLYKANE> ati显卡，暂时不凑gnome3的热闹了
<yangtse> 整个桌面空白
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<yangtse> intel集成显卡gnome3 running
<mao1> 我也不是很喜欢gnome3
<BILLYKANE> ati闭源有花屏的bug
<BILLYKANE> gnome3只在虚拟机里跑过，还是fallback模式的，不好评论
<CyrusYzGTt> i915+GT550M gnome3 running
<xrfang> 请教一个无法删除破损的包的问题，错误信息是：http://ubuntuone.com/p/1BCd/
<ScarletWolf> BILLYKANE: 确实花屏，不知道现在怎么样了
<BILLYKANE> 最新的驱动还是没解决这个问题
<BILLYKANE> 再加上我使用fcitx，更不 能去凑热闹了。。
<if_else> 各位兄台，crontab 里面 0-59/2 和 */2 一样吗？
<roylez> tenzu: http://k.min.us/jdaZHhsXy.jpg
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁
<roylez> tenzu: 唉，不能下班，开会
<roylez> tenzu: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/64112046gw1dk9toe0mqig.gif
<iIlL0oO> xrfang: 用 aptitude
<tenzu> roylez: 都这个点儿了还不下班
<tenzu> roylez: 算加班么?
<xrfang> iIlL0oO, 早就用了。我的截屏就是aptitude
<Kandu> if_else: 一樣，任何 cront 版本都遵守的
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/hhKKy.jpg
 * Kandu 好奇 roylez 的圖，又怕被嚇到[C[C[C[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D
<tenzu> roylez: 左边的还带环
<tenzu> Kandu: 主席发的都是有爱的图
<BILLYKANE> :P好图
<adam8157> tenzu: 疼教授好
<tenzu> adam8157: 教嘛授
<BILLYKANE> http://i.imgur.com/JMFpx.jpg
<BILLYKANE> 看这个
<BILLYKANE> 但是要有红蓝眼睛
<adam8157> tenzu: 好困...
<ScarletWolf> BILLYKANE: 上哪里去弄。。。
<tenzu> adam8157: 你是废寝忘食加班么?
<roylez> tenzu: 这个设计好 http://i.imgur.com/PWNDB.jpg
<adam8157> tenzu: 没... 上了三个月就加了一回班
<tenzu> roylez: 会被人当成坏了的SD卡扔掉吧...
<tenzu> adam8157: 你是不需要加班的成功人士
<adam8157> tenzu: 你还来帝都不啦?
<tenzu> adam8157: 去不了,得准备面试,下次吧
<adam8157> tenzu: 0_0
<tenzu> adam8157: 也许就在不远的将来
<adam8157> tenzu: 面试啥?
<roylez> adam8157: 面试叫兽
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/asLhp.jpg
<roylez> adam8157: http://imgur.com/yikkQ
<^k^> ⇪ title: This is what my nephew wants to wear on his first day of school. - Imgur
<roylez> 终于开完了
<adam8157> roylez: hoho~~第一次见到, 不知道怎么抱么?
<adam8157> roylez: 那么点小孩, 嗓子都是尖的, 必然fail啊...
<zlh880504> wendajia
<zlh880504> ubuntu有 没y有 好 用 的 中文输入法啊 ???
<zlh880504> 有 人 吗
<zlh880504> 跟 我 说 说
<luoshu> fcitx
<namoamitabuddha> 搞了近2小时, 没搞懂win32怎么显示图片
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha win32 有gui控件吗？
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 以前没搞过GUI编程
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 好像有的
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha 你想用mfc吧？
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 没有
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 在用MinGW
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 买不起VC
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha 有vc express 的嘛
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: MinGW不好?
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha 好啊
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: VC给我也没办法搞, 我完全不懂C++
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha 还是用qt，gtk什么的吧
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 本子不拆开，如何确定光驱接口 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342163 SATA/IDE? 统计信息: 发表于 由 自由建客 — 2011-08-18 18:48
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 以前从来没学过GUI. 如果只是要实现一个显示图片的功能, 我觉得还是用native win32 api比较好
<emacsyin> 请问google+到底能干啥？
<emacsyin> 我注册了google+后，什么都不能做
<namoamitabuddha> 类似“脸谱”
<xaojan> 恩……身边没朋友使用，感觉注册了也就搁在那儿了。。
<emacsyin> 请问，inkscape如何在多边形和星型之间切换？
<namoamitabuddha> 比较奇怪的是， 我看到win32显示图片的办法， 似乎都是一个个点描的
<cuihao> hi
<^k^> cuihao, 好  ㍫ 
<cuihao> 推荐个啥Linux游戏吧，生活太无聊了
<alpha080> teeworld
<cuihao> A multiplayer 2D shooter
<namoamitabuddha> cuihao: 自己写一个
<cuihao> namoamitabuddha：自己写的太弱智了，自己都不想玩
<NoIE> cuihao: 类型，谢谢。
<alpha080> H
<alpha080> XD
<cuihao> teeworld居然是网游诶
<cuihao> noob害了一把队友
<cuihao> 塔防有吗？
<alpha080> 4399
<cuihao> ...
<cuihao> 我记得WIn下有一个defence grid什么的，挺好玩的。貌似最近一次硬盘破坏性实验被我弄丢了。
<cuihao> 唉，还是wine dota好玩
<cuihao> 好吧，我推荐个：http://cn.transformice.com/ 消磨时间的好游戏
<^k^> ⇪ title: Transformice !
<Kandu> cuihao: heroesofnewert 不錯
<tusooa> 干啥的
<tusooa> cuihao:
<cuihao> tusooa, 吃奶酪的
<tusooa> er...
<sikao_lfs> 我现在还没搞清楚怎么玩，只会跳崖。。。。。
<NoIE> http://games.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/08/18/0645236
<^k^> ⇪ title: Solidot | Minecraft要求与Bethesda举行Quake 3比赛
<emacsyin> inkscape如何画多边形哦？
<emacsyin> 只能画出星型，多边形不能画，就是那种外凸的多边形。内突就是星型
<mike-w> 请问关机时屏幕显示的信息有记录吗？
<iGoogle> emacsyin: 切换下模式试试。多半是有手柄，可以改变的。
<iGoogle> 双击是切换吧
<emacsyin> iGoogle: 双击什么？
<emacsyin> iGoogle: 似乎也不是哦，不知道怎么切换模式的
<iGoogle> 不会要我作保姆吧。就是边上的选择和编辑模式，头2个图标。要不去看wiki教程。
<iGoogle> 双击记得是可切换
 * CyrusYzGTt 饮水机工作8小时耗电等于冰箱40天
<iGoogle> 按住ctrl什么的。应该还可以画正多边形
<iGoogle> http://inkscape.org/doc/shapes/tutorial-shapes.zh_CN.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Inkscape tutorial: 形状
<caleb-> mike-w: 基本没记录
<caleb-> mike-w: disk 都 umount 了，没法记录
<roylez_> iGoogle: .
<roylez_> iGoogle: http://www.360buy.com/product/318433.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 【精益珍沙琪
<iGoogle> emacsyin: 害我安装inkscape http://imagebin.org/168520
<iGoogle> roylez: ..
<caleb-> 内核 3.0.2 不要用，要用 3.0.3
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 在UBUNTU 11.4下3G联通的连接问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342176 我用的是联通3G型号中兴MF633 电脑能够搜索的出来，但是连接的时候要我输入一个密码，这个是什么密码，我在WINDOWS下连接重来不用密码的，，请各位大大们帮我解答一下 统计信息: 发表于 由 cailvjun — 2011-08-18 20:14
<emacsyin> iGoogle: 奇怪了，我两个图标是重叠的！！！！
<emacsyin> iGoogle: 我的星型和多边形两个选项是重叠的
<iGoogle> ..
<emacsyin> iGoogle: 我两个图标是重叠在一起的，我发给你看
<CyrusYzGTt> 为应对小米1999超值手机对市场的进一步冲击，据说近期内，中兴、华为、大唐、波导、魅族将合并，新名：中华大波妹！
<yudun1989> 如何才能让自己写的机器人跟别人对话？我记得 以前小组有一个可以对话机器人的。 里面的对话的实现原理是什么？
<yudun1989> 分词？
<emacsyin> iGoogle: http://imagebin.org/168523  看看我的，两个重叠的
<yudun1989> 各位兄台，求教
<cuihao> org.cn不靠谱呢，动不动就上不去了
<caleb-> cuihao: 每个 org.cn 都不一样的
<caleb-> cuihao: foo.org.cn 和 bar.org.cn 不是一回事
<cuihao> caleb-：我说论坛
<caleb-> cuihao: 在墙外啊
<tusooa> 估计是说forum.ubuntu.org.cn
<caleb-> cuihao: 翻墙吧
<CyrusYzGTt> 唉，，別說 bot了，，想起 大小眼 傷心啊
<cuihao> com.cn挺快，就是不能记录密码
<yudun1989> CynusYzgTt:.....求教....现在真心想好好写一个
<emacsyin> inkscape里这两个工具如何写换？  http://imagebin.org/168523
<yudun1989> CyrusYzGTt: ...求教...
<cn2dy> roylez_: 主席万岁
<CyrusYzGTt> yudun1989§ 我不會，你去問大小眼的父神還有監護人
<roylez_> cn2dy: .
<yudun1989> CyrusYzGTt: 是谁
<yudun1989> CyrusYzGTt: 他的监护人
<CyrusYzGTt> yudun1989§ ..忘記了，，
<cn2dy> roylez_: I'm using windows server 2000
<yudun1989> CyrusYzGTt: ok....
<cn2dy> roylez_: with IE6.0
<cn2dy> roylez_: and Rising and 360
<roylez_> cn2dy: good.
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 機會來了 ，，IE6 貌似有很大的漏洞，，去吧，，而且這位安裝的都是肉雞程式。。
<cn2dy> roylez_: I'm in an amazing research center in TJU
<roylez_> cn2dy: tenzu???
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 交给你了
<cn2dy> roylez_: sure
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 不，，我不會。。防禦只會防止 ssh攻擊
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 我正在kindle store里面淘书
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 我在看小說，，沒空
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: amazon.com似乎都被墙了
<yudun1989> CyrusYzGTt: 现在有没有开源的bot?
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 可以用VPN+ssh代理
<CyrusYzGTt> yudun1989§ 問 ^k^
<yudun1989> ^k^: hi
<seady> hi
<^k^> yudun1989, 好  ㍭ 
<cn2dy> roylez_: http://imagebin.org/168525
<yudun1989> ^k^: whoisyourdaddy
<yudun1989> 哈。
<yudun1989> CyrusYzGTt: 这个是谁的
<^k^> yudun1989, 这句话对我来说太复杂了。  ㍭ 
<roylez_> cn2dy: ...win98？
<roylez_> cn2dy: 可以玩大航海时代4了
<cn2dy> roylez_: server 2000
<CyrusYzGTt> yudun1989§ 不清楚，，你問問
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 要kindle能用才行
<yudun1989> 求教，，，谁是^k^ 的监护人
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Collective-Intelligence-ebook/dp/B0028N4WM4/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313672460&sr=1-1
<^k^> ⇪ title: Amazon.com: Programming Collective Intelligence eBook: Toby Segaran: Kindle Store
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 差一美分10块阿，可恨
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ ,,,用 FBreader上面搜索有英文和中文的孫子兵法
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 有木有牆外 的 feed地址，，我想做個單向傳輸實驗
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 好吧，，找 神 贊助
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 你這個貌似有盜版的，，不過建議正版，，
<CyrusYzGTt> yudun1989§ 她本人就是 ^k^ ，
<CyrusYzGTt> creation_time: 1936-02-10 04:36:25
<CyrusYzGTt> 貌似穿越了
<CyrusYzGTt> ChanServ§ 生化博士？？
<CyrusYzGTt> chgtg§  生化博士？？
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 坑爹的5块钱的优惠券不能用来买书，以后再说了
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ ..好吧，，
<chgtg> CyrusYzGTt: ?
<chgtg> CyrusYzGTt: 需要生化试剂了？
<CyrusYzGTt> chgtg§ 嗯，，貌似這個iD以前是 某位博士的
<chgtg> ^_^
<chgtg> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 推荐中，英文字体，我家里用
<CyrusYzGTt> chgtg§ 有沒有 不用睡覺的
<chgtg> CyrusYzGTt: 忙着加班赚钱啦？都不想睡觉了？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 啥？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 推荐个字体
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: wenquanyi micro hei, monaco
<CyrusYzGTt> chgtg§ ,,這兩個月物價漲了，，日工資不夠買兩餐
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: o, ok
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: ...gentoo里没有monaco..
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 最近忙死了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: dejavu
<h9> .oicebot on
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 自己下
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 倒霉的娃娃
<chgtg> mysql里的一个数据，想要这样的格式：前缀-11-08001，11是指2011年，08是指8月，001是自动增加的数字，前缀是另外一个表中的变量
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: http://www.gringod.com/2006/11/01/new-version-of-monaco-font/
<^k^> ⇪ title: GrinGod [dot] Com » New Version of Monaco Font
<chgtg> 怎么定义这个数据类型？
<chgtg> mysql里的一个数据，想要这样的格式：前缀-11-08001，11是指2011年，08是指8月，001是自动增加的数字，前缀是另外一个表中的变量。怎么定义这个数据类型？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 你那附近，有没有大点的超市，你常去的那种
<chgtg> MeaCulpa: ubuntu那款等宽的字体出来了吗？
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • 怎样用 OpenGL 计算“矢量×矩阵”？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342186 矩阵×矩阵可以用如下代码，矢量×矩阵咋办？ [c]glLoadMatrixf(matrix0); glMultMatrixf(matrix1); glGetFloatv(GL_MODELVIEW_MATRIX, matrix_result);[/c] 尝试用 glRasterPos*, glGetFloatv(GL_CURRENT_RASTER_POSITION, *) 无效 统计信息: 发表于 由 cjxgm — 2011-08-18 21:16
<h9> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
 * oink_IZSFQ 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 月 18 日 星期四 21:22:19
<chgtg> Thu Aug 18 21:25:50 CST 2011
<chgtg> mysql里的一个数据，想要这样的格式：前缀-11-08001，11是指2011年，08是指8月，001是自动增加的数字，前缀是另外一个表中的变量。怎么定义这个数据类型？
<tusooa> ls
<CyrusYzGTt> rm -fr /
<roylez_> chgtg: 为什么要把这逻辑关系放到数据库里呢？逻辑归程序，数据库管存储
<roylez_> chgtg: 个人意见
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: monaco不知道Xdefault怎么设置...
 * MeaCulpa_ 多年的Lucida console
<chgtg> roylez_: 一个php的id，原来的数值是1,2,3,4这样的自然数，按顺序加1
<tusooa> ls
<chgtg> roylez_: 我现在想把这个id改成那个格式，不知道怎么改才好。你有什么好的想法吗？
<tusooa> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<roylez_> chgtg: 没必要存数据库里面，不是吗
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ 那就 mv . /dev/shm/
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 自己找我的
<tusooa> ...
<chgtg> roylez_: 一个投稿系统，每月大约几千个id
<chgtg> roylez_: 需要一个固定格式的id啊
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ 那就 find / |rm -fr \*.{avi,rmvb,mov,mok,wmv}
<tusooa> CyrusYzGTt: 是for i in avi rmvb mov mok wmv ; do find / -name "*.$i" -exec echo rm '{}' ';' ; done #吧。
<tusooa> 不过吾这儿没那些口口的口口
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ ..我不會這些，，，，
<chgtg>  Field                | Type         | Null | Key | Default | Extra          |
<chgtg> +----------------------+--------------+------+-----+---------+----------------+
<chgtg> | article_id           | bigint(20)   | NO   | PRI | NULL    | auto_increment |
<tusooa> chgtg: 别贴太多。小心+q
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ 那就 for i in so dll ; do find / -name "*.$i" -exec echo rm '{}' ';' ;done
<chgtg> tusooa: 就这3行，嘿嘿
<tusooa> CyrusYzGTt: so不能删啊。。。
<tusooa> CyrusYzGTt: 其实应该也没关系.大部分的so都不是真实的库。都是连接。连接到.so.x.y.z
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ 好吧，，就  google-chrome --disk-cache-dir="/dev/shm/chrome"
<tusooa> 这样的
<tusooa> CyrusYzGTt: 不用chrome
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ 也是，，
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ 好吧，，就  firefox --disk-cache-dir="/dev/shm/chrome"
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 我擦，这monaco就是为了防止看不清设计的
<MeaCulpa_> 一个没有歧义的字体...
<chgtg> MeaCulpa_: ubuntu那款等宽字体出来了吗？
<tusooa> 突然想到，这不是坑人吗，昨天刚整的gnome3居然也给下载了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Viktiga streckmatcher i kväll
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<tusooa> ls
<CyrusYzGTt> mv / /dev/shm/
<tusooa> CyrusYzGTt: 别老坑人
<MeaCulpa_> tusooa: 不知
 * MeaCulpa_ 硬盘数据全丢，美丽的hp字体也没了...明天联系hp 的兄弟偷出来
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ 又不是別人問我，。有人在這問就不這樣，，看你每天 ls沒新鮮
<NoIE> 我一口气儿，把二百多集的银魂TV版看完了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa_§ 你好，我是hp安全部的，明天來吧，，
<CyrusYzGTt> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<tusooa> 把/放到内存上，有两个情况，第一，内存耗光，丢掉一部分数据，2,把/ mv到内存上了，似乎不能移动根的，于是，挂了，啥都没。
<MeaCulpa_> CyrusYzGTt: 去去，老子刚走呢，忽悠谁阿
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa_§ 好吧，，吾乃廣府人士，，YOU 被撲了，，在這公然發佈違法信號
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ 那就 下載最新的firefox在shm中運行，，貌似效果很好的說
<psychologe> 打扰一下，请问这里有没有学PYQT的，正准备在手机上写个新浪微博客户端。刚接触PYQT，里面的widget类太多的，不知用哪一个widget能实现类似官方微博的内容界面。
<caleb-> psychologe: 都是慢慢组的，哪有现成的啊。从 hello world 开始吧
<psychologe> 知道要拼一些，找半天没找到那个 widget实现内容列表.就是进入主页后的timeline
<Lk> hi
<Lk> 测试
<Lk> 有人在？
<^k^> Lk, 好  ㍮ 
<Lk> 哈哈你好你好
<tusooa> 很多时候人家要装软件包 A.rpm,肉包管告诉人家说,你要想装 A,就得先装
<tusooa> B。用户想:好,让我装 B 我就装回 B 吧,可是刚要装 B.rpm,肉包管又发话了,要想装 B,
<tusooa> 先得装 C。行,那就先装 C。可是还没装呢又被肉包管告知,要想装 C,先得装 D,要想装 D,
<tusooa> 先得装傻,要想装傻,先得装酷,要想装酷,先得装孙子......此时电脑前的用户已经口吐白
<tusooa> 沫了。但,这还不是最刺激的,最刺激的是肉包管最后又来了一句:要想装孙子,先得装
<tusooa> A.rpm !勉强爬起来的用户再次被击倒。
<tusooa> ...
<tusooa> 原来不是一行的啊.。。
<adam8157> ls
<Lk> 我这里也出现这样的问题。
<Lk> 有一些软件包无法被安装。如果您用的是 unstable 发行版，这也许是
<Lk> 因为系统无法达到您要求的状态造成的。该版本中可能会有一些您需要的软件
<Lk> 包尚未被创建或是它们已被从新到(Incoming)目录移。。
<Lk> 依赖什么的。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 在xp上用光盘安装了ubuntu，后来用光盘安装win7的同时去掉了xp,怎么找回以前的ubuntu或者卸载它？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342192 想找回Ubuntu，在网上找了不少方法，包括“通过ubuntu live cd恢复 ”、“通过grub4dos恢复”都没有成功。 我干脆想卸载它，把10几G的空间找回来，再装Fedora来学习（因 ...
<Jaco> chromium下韩文都堆在一起了
<Jaco> 是字体都换过了，问题依旧。。求助……
<jyfl987> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/62ec3a78jw1dka3osiktjj.jpg   今天从后端写到前端代码
<jyfl987> 基本头都炸了
 * MeaCulpa_ Dropbox叫我grab a snickers
<MeaCulpa_> .
<Naked89> 有没有懂相机的大虾在
<Naked89> 都睡了？
<MeaCulpa_> 在，但是不懂相机...
<Guest98554> quit
<Guest98554> exit
 * knownbad @@~
<gebjgd> knownbad, 上班呢？
<knownbad> 要不没钱领
<gebjgd> knownbad, 也是
<knownbad> 但公司给他们搞的差不多了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 什么意思？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你不用干活就行了？
<knownbad> 松鼠是不是被德国奶妈给搞垮了？
<knownbad> 公司在走下坡
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我们公司在走上坡路
<gebjgd> knownbad, 他搬家了，没网
<knownbad> 这是好事，苦点但值得。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 洗澡去
<knownbad> 他跟人同居？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 刚约完车
<knownbad> 还不考？
<gebjgd> 还不够时间呢
<knownbad> 我去健身房
<gebjgd> knownbad, 好建康
<knownbad> 不是，吃肥了得减肥
<knownbad> 等等回来
<gebjgd> knownbad 贱完身?了
<jiero> 深夜里，就你们两个，第三人遁了。
 * knownbad @@~
<knownbad> 哪来的这么快，27分钟？
<^k^>  06:12
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
#ubuntu-cn 2011-08-19
<DaBao> 各位早安！
<alanscheung> 早
<DaBao> O(∩_∩)O
<alanscheung> 刚才用ssl链接IRC，老是提示ssl握手失败，用的默认端口，pidgin
<Laputa> 有人知道 vim可不可以远程编辑服务器的文件？ 比如ftp协议。。ssh也行。。。
<roylez> Laputa: vim sftp://xxx@xxx
<Kandu> Laputa: ssh 的話，用 vim scp://user@host//路徑
<MeaCulpa> Laputa: 有个vim插件的，不过直接ssh或者sshfs
<Kandu> Laputa: 沒記錯的話，你原是「汇编交流」群的？
<Laputa> roylez: Kandu: 可以编辑，但是我想可以显示服务器的文件列表，作web开发。。。
<roylez> Laputa: 直接sshfs挂载
<Laputa> Kandu: 不是把。。 汇编什么的完全不懂呢。。
<Kandu> Laputa: 哦，同 nick 的另一個人
<Laputa> roylez: 哦，thx。。。我去试试。。 我就是想实现notepad++的ftp功能。。。
<Laputa> Kandu: 哈哈。。 这个nick抢手～～
<cfy> 汇编交流群啊。。。。
<roylez> cfy: .
<cfy> roylez: 主席好。
<roylez> cfy: 有好事没？
<cfy> roylez: 。。。
<cfy> roylez: 你的blog的留言貌似打不开了。。。
<leaveboy> roylez: 你这话说的
<roylez> cfy: disqus被墙呗
<roylez> cfy: 昨天发现连amazon都被墙了
<cfy> roylez: ...可是我还有留言想修改呢。。。。
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • 突然有个想法，拿这个当壁纸，晒下我的简单桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342220 直接上图了。不是华丽的图片，简单 统计信息: 发表于 由 chenlin5818 — 2011-08-19 9:05
<cfy> roylez: ....
<roylez> cfy: 翻墙不会吗
<cfy> roylez: 你有那么多书要买啊。。。
<cfy> roylez: opera翻墙太麻烦了。。。。
<roylez> cfy: 没买
<roylez> cfy: 5块的coupon不能买电子书
<cfy> roylez: 不能电子书？那个省5$的，中国不能用的。。
<roylez> cfy: 可以用，海购能行
<cfy> roylez: 你那个当然不算啦。我说我那个。。。点开来，要email,就说不行。。。
<roylez> cfy: 你笨
<roylez> cfy: 你注册的时候就错了
<cfy> roylez: 那我该怎么注册？
<Laputa> roylez: 主席时那个金正日嘛！！ 久仰！！
<roylez> cfy: 你现在取消关联，重新拿个email关联嘛。挂上美国代理进行操作
<roylez> cfy: 关联上以后就什么都好说了
<cfy> roylez: 这么麻烦，我又不买书。。。。
<debianer> sudo update-rc.d ccpd defaults 60 这一步提示错误怎么办
<cfy> roylez: 我根本一点美金都没。。。算了。。。。
<cfy> roylez: 我书一堆，我送你本xml reference好了
<Kandu> cfy: 你看完了？
<cfy> Kandu: 你觉得呢。。。那么厚。再说咱lisp的。。。。
<roylez> cfy: 不要，xml我最恨
<Kandu> cfy: 唔
<OT> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<OT> Jrrp
 * Oicebot OT今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||||||||_____] 85.45% (Lv18)
<roylez> jrrp
 * Oicebot roylez今日的人品指数：[|||||||________________________] 20.45% (Lv5)
<roylez> jrrp
<OT> !rppk
 * Oicebot roylez今日的人品指数：[|||||||________________________] 20.45% (Lv5)
<Oicebot> OT掷出了 16，狠狠抽打了a 16g，获得了 91 点经验值！
<Oicebot> 别挣扎了吧，roylez葛阁。
<roylez> nnnnd
<roylez> OT: 回不来了？
<cfy> roylez: 主席干得好
<tonychee7000> ～ ～
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 娘累个蛋，Lab ops兴冲冲告诉我机器好了，丫就给我个序列号，哪个hmc的都不说...
<MeaCulpa> jrrp
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你的blog还活着？
 * Kandu 發現最近 ibus-pinyin 如此搞怪是因爲 opencc 的原因
<maivel> 那位童鞋用arch啊？今天Syu报错了，又遇到的么？perl-libwww: requires perl-http-daemon>=6
<cuihao> 开testing了？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: bot被我踢怕了，rp
<missing> iGnome: ee,有啥好玩的fvwm补丁打来玩玩的不?
<snugglecat> 有啥好的 html 编辑工具， 我现在好烦 bluefish 了。 它的选项不能保存啊。 特别是 project 的选项有个根本设置不了
<maivel> cuihao: en
<snugglecat> 谁有啥好的 html 编辑工具推荐的
<maivel> testing里6版本的 但是无法更新
<cuihao> maivel：testing里面的软件包正在准备，没弄好的可能
<maivel> cuihao: 恩 3Q 先关了再Syu试试 今天内核又更新了
<snugglecat> 谁有啥好的 html 编辑工具推荐的
<snugglecat> 谁有啥好的 html 编辑工具推荐的
<cuihao> vim -v-
<Laputa> maivel: 没这个包呢。。 没报错。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: blog是万年不死的，给娃买的书到了，nnd，等了半个月，不过还是不错的
<iGnome> missing: 圆角，hover，就2补丁吧。前年就有的。自己玩。
<iGnome> roylez: blog已经死了的啊。
<roylez> iGnome: ...神
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 从debian.org下载，13k/s
<missing> iGnome: 哦,昨天无聊编译fvwm想起的
<cece>  /quit
<adam8157> microcai: 我很无奈啊...
<iGnome> missing: 不要做Ꙭ的事情。
<iGnome> 那么稳定的版本，编译啥。
<samul> 问  shell里面的循环能不能像 C 里面一样break掉
<ineed> adam8157:关掉dns服务，是不是就解决了域名劫持？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 弱弱的问一个关于scons的问题（关于Madagascar data processing workflows） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342229 Data processing flows with rsf.proj The rsf.proj module provides SCons rules for Madagascar data processing workflows. An example SConstruct file is shown below and can be found in bei/sg/denmark from rsf.proj import * Fetch('wz.35.H','wz') Flow('wind','wz.35.H','dd fo ...
<iGnome> missing: 赶紧去看。 ---> 曼曼帮忙找个学生妹的帐号啊
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 02:34:08)
<adam8157> ineed: 你不用dns了?
<iGnome> 自己炮去 nnnnnd
<missing> iGnome: ...ä½ 
<iGnome> lol
<missing> 今天荷尔蒙有分泌不正常了?
<missing> 我的回复可以吧
<iGnome> 说你呢。我只是引用嘛
<missing> 北林据说现在是女多难少,奶妈有大把机会
<iGnome> 这哪里的学校
<ineed> adam8157: 用dns上不去miranda-im.org，但ping它的ip能通
<missing> iGnome: 没看图片啊
<missing> 猪
<iGnome> 那地方。死家伙。具体的地点
<iGnome> 西北角？
<missing> iGnome: 清华大学东边
<roylez> iGnome: .
<missing> 厉害吧
<missing> lol
<iGnome> 额。
<ineed> adam8157: ?
<missing> 自己看看去,就隔条铁路
<adam8157> ineed: 对这些不是很了解啊
<lijunle> 我想问下，点trash，显示operation not support。怎么解决？
<snugglecat> 谁有啥好的 html 编辑工具推荐的
<snugglecat> 有啥好的 html 编辑工具， 我现在好烦 bluefish 了。 它的选项不能保存啊。 特别是 project 的选项有个根本设置不了
<snugglecat> 谁有啥好的 html 编辑工具推荐的
<^k^> snugglecat: .. ..
<snugglecat> ^k^, .. .. ..
<ScarletWolf> snugglecat: 呃。。刚想跟你说bluefish。。。
<^k^> snugglecat, 休息一下...  ㍢ 
<lijunle> snugglecat: Eclipse？如果不觉得大的话。。
<snugglecat> ScarletWolf, 我就是烦 bluefish 啊。 他有bug， 选项保存不了
<cfy> snugglecat: emacs的nxml-mode
<snugglecat> 不用 eclipse
<snugglecat> cfy, 还有不
<lijunle> vim...
<cfy> snugglecat: 这个还不够么？xhtml,还能够验证的
<snugglecat> 还有不
<iGnome> 蓝鱼都不行。只有nano了。 lol
<snugglecat> 装了kombo
<iGnome> 有所见所得的。忘记叫啥了。以前叫nvu
<snugglecat> iGnome, 蓝鱼当前版本有问题
<iGnome> 你去找找，现在叫啥
<snugglecat> iGnome, 保存不了其中一个选项， 将tab转换成空格这个选项。 他需要在project选项里设， 而且设不了， 怎么设还是tab符号
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那机器所在的hmc没做对外的域名解析，蛋蛋...
<qsdiy> 我make的时候为什么还是一直出现这样的错误啊？make[1]:leaving directory
<qsdiy> 我用make 2>erro 也不能输出任何错误信息呢？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我用彼岸机器下东西，2M, 传回这里，10k...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 这里直接下，20k
<iGnome> snugglecat: 保存的时候，又自动转换回去了吧。通常有这种事情的
 * MeaCulpa tab只存在于一个位面，那个位面叫makefile
<MeaCulpa> HP也想抛PC业务了...
<MeaCulpa> 不赚钱的都给中国人作罢
<snugglecat> iGnome, 所以我烦啊， 并且 project 选项的那个选项， 根本就设不了
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: HP PC销量不是很高么？利润不够？
<lijunle> 我想问下ConsoleKit PolicyKit Dbus 什么的和 gvfs 有什么关系？网上资料讲得好模糊。
<iGnome> 收版权费用，比做工来得容易。 ScarletWolf
<snugglecat> 蓝鱼还是挺好用的就是那小问题太讨厌了
<iGnome> snugglecat: 我不用蓝鱼的。你还是去找nvu吧。
<lijunle> 好像一些有用到另外一些的。还有HAL，Udev什么的... 一堆东西。。。
<snugglecat> arch 没 nvu 哇， 但有个变种， 正装这 kompozer
<iGnome> 以后就udev gvfs dbus。其他的，都绝种。
<iGnome> snugglecat: 是改名了的。好像是这名字。
<ScarletWolf> iGnome: 那我以后买Dell算了。。。
<iGnome> dell没工厂
<iIlL0oO> win8 要集成 软件管理器 了， 学 apt
<iGnome> 都贴牌
<ScarletWolf> iGnome: Dell全部是代工？
<iGnome> iIlL0oO: 去仔细查查，估计win8使用了你的某些脚本。
<snugglecat> iGnome, 哦
<iGnome> ScarletWolf: ..
<qsdiy> make[1]:leaving directory
<ScarletWolf> iGnome: ...
<lijunle> consoleKit 和 polictKit 也不用了？我找网上很多解决方案，还是用ck-launch-session 的，其他的解决都可以用udev解决？
<qsdiy> make[1]:leaving directory
<iGnome> lijunle: 难说。趋势而已。lin的架构，又不是谁说了算的。
<XwinX> iGnome: 你说了也不算?
<lijunle> iGnome: 能给一些清晰点的资料，或者指引么？这2天看不懂这几个东西相互之间怎么作用的。
<iGnome> XwinX: 等我当你领导了。就说了算。
<qsdiy> make[1]:leaving directory
<iGnome> lijunle: 我们都不看无聊的资料的。。你找 XwinX。他是主管。
<ScarletWolf> iIlL0oO: 我觉得win8应该会添加类似苹果的app store
<lijunle> ToT
<iIlL0oO> iGnome: 专利会限制技术发展
<iIlL0oO> 加速垄断
<iGnome> iIlL0oO: 为了你个人利益，牺牲点win8，算啥。
<iIlL0oO> 换话题了
<iIlL0oO> > Time.now
<iGnome> XwinX: 聘请我当领导吧。
<iGnome> 我会批准你soho的。
<iGnome> xx
<ScarletWolf> iGnome: 华硕有自己的工厂么？
<iGnome> ScarletWolf: 。。。你很白嘛。
<iGnome> 自己搜索
<ScarletWolf> iGnome: 那是。。。
<iGnome> 那么大的代工工厂
 * roylez momo iGnome 
<ScarletWolf> iGnome: 有没有自己工厂无所谓，质量没问题我就买...
<iGnome> 乐乐别乱摸。去摸 MeaCulpa
 * roylez momo iGnome 
 * roylez momo iGnome 
 * roylez momo iGnome 
<ScarletWolf> ...
<^k^> roylez: .. ..
 * roylez 沾神光
<iGnome> 丫丫的。我要踢你
<XwinX> iGnome: 好, 过来吧
<iGnome> XwinX: 给我啥位置。
<iGnome> 有主管技术的副总没。
<iGnome> 不会喝酒，不搞营销。
<roylez> 原来神也会做梦啊
<iGnome> 你不做梦。
<XwinX> iGnome: ceo吧, 我等会和董事们开个会,走个形式, 就这么定了
<roylez> XwinX: ...
<iGnome> 总不能过去，还降级吧。
<roylez> XwinX: 双叉你牛
<iGnome> XwinX: ceo。。概念模糊。主要搞些啥。
<XwinX> iGnome: 主要负责拿年薪的, 不用干啥
<iGnome> 每年有多少自主预算可支配呢。
<iGnome> XwinX: 哦。这还好。
<iGnome> 前任ceo的小秘，要换掉先。看不上。
<XwinX> iGnome: 怎么个你自己看着办,不要什么事都来问我
<adam8157> ...
<iGnome> 额。你不应该都安排好嘛。
<ScarletWolf> ...
<XwinX> iGnome: 怎么搞定,这都搞不定, 小心我降你年薪
<iGnome> @@难道你比ceo还大啊。
<iGnome> deo?
<roylez> iGnome: ceo他老婆
<XwinX> iGnome: 差不多吧
<iGnome> ....
<iGnome> 那你到底是招领导。还是招下属哦。这搞乱了不好。
<XwinX> iGnome: 招下属啊, 招领导来做啥
<iGnome> 那不对。开始就敲定是招领导的
<iGnome> 我给你开绿灯的啊。让你soho的嘛。
<XwinX> iGnome: 招你来领导公司, 不是来领导我
<iGnome> 是啊。保护你的啊
<ScarletWolf> 股份制公司，董事会最大。。。
<iGnome> 你痛恨目前的领导不。
<XwinX> iGnome: 那快点过来吧, 机票已经订好了, 你直接去机场就可以
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 在ubuntu下 怎么安装win7系统？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342234 在ubuntu下 怎么安装win7系统 》》》》》。。。？？？？？ 求助 最好把步骤都发来 统计信息: 发表于 由 sukay — 2011-08-19 10:38
<iGnome> 没个专机啥的？
<XwinX> iGnome: 没有, 公司商务机刚好有任务
<XwinX> iGnome: 你将就一下, 座民航机过来吧
<iGnome> http://imagebin.org/168627 停这坪里面。到了，通知我。
<XwinX> iGnome: 这啥, 你以为直升机啊
<iGnome> 747，可以斜点，停进来。
<iGnome> 长度70.6米的747-200
 * MeaCulpa Windows的FF6+一坨shit...
<fighterlyt> 看C++0X了吗？
<XwinX> iGnome: 没跑道, 你拖着走啊
<iGnome> 垂直栽下来算了。
<XwinX> iGnome: 国内航线,你要747做啥
<iGnome> Ꙭ，不瞎扯了。
<LynnCN> hello
 * adam8157 Finally
<^k^> LynnCN, 好  ㍢ 
<fighterlyt> 看C++0X了吗？
<LynnCN> 这是一个聊天室吗
<ScarletWolf> LynnCN: IRC...
<XwinX> fighterlyt: C++0x有什么新的,有意思的特色?
<fighterlyt> auto变量的类型为初始化表达式的类型
<fighterlyt> 比如
<DaBao> LynnCN:  這不是QQ群
<Kandu> happyaron: opencc deb source 包的一個 patch  http://machinelife.org/osc/opencc-0.2.0.patch
<fighterlyt> map<int string> test;
<fighterlyt> auto it=test.begin();
<fighterlyt> 爽吧
<iGnome> 爽嘛。Ꙭ
<XwinX> fighterlyt: 嗯, 不错, 只少可以少打几个字
<XwinX> fighterlyt: 容器初始化呢?
<fighterlyt> 是啊，这只是其中一点，我也正在慢慢研究，现在的标准都1200多页乐
<Lk> 有人能是帮下忙吗？ 我是新手 弄了半天了
<Lk> 我想在ubuntu下装eclipse
 * LynnCN talk
<Lk> 打sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<Lk> 老是出现depends的错误
<Lk> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<Lk> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<Lk> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<Lk> or been moved out of Incoming.
<Lk> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<Kandu> happyaron: 正體無「着」，增加 着->著 轉換，「为」字的轉換改為「為」，因為「爲」字不再收錄於教育部辭典。另改「里」字轉換為「裡」。
 * LynnCN 晕倒
<Lk> 依赖什么找不到
<LynnCN> A
<qinglingquan> iGnome: fvwm->CenterPlacement是居中显示吧？
<happyaron> Kandu: forwarded to author of opencc
<Kandu> happyaron: 你是 dd, deb 的源可以先改起來吧
<happyaron> Kandu: reply from the author: "正體 != 臺灣正體" "他修改的全部都是臺灣用字標準，我不打算合併到master中" "準備下一版本建立“臺灣慣用字”轉換模式"
<LynnCN> 为什么我在聊天窗口输命令没用阿
<Kandu> happyaron: 哦 good
<csslayer> 据说这里刚刚有招聘CEO？我来围观。
<ScarletWolf> csslayer: 你可以问iGnome大神
<Kandu> csslayer: fcitx 的繁體轉換不給力啊, 面条->面條 只轉了一個字
<csslayer> Kandu: 以后可以用opencc转了
<Kandu> csslayer: 那不錯 XD
<LynnCN> list *abc*
<BILLYKANE> 哈哈
<Laputa> 有人知道winmanager能支持 vim7.3不。。
<LynnCN> 为什么我输入命令没用阿，我菜鸟一个，求解答
<Laputa> nerdtree这个看文件的怎么样？
<BILLYKANE> rm -rf 、
<qinglingquan> iGnome: 人呢？
<happyaron> 为啥开 -O3 之后程序体积反而小了呢。
<qinglingquan> happyaron: 应该大吗？
<happyaron> qinglingquan: 据说是
<qinglingquan> happyaron: 第二个是-O标记（是大写的O，而不是数字零），它是指定gcc的优化级别的标记。可能的级别有s（为优化文件大小），0（0——不优化），1、2乃至3是针对速度的优化标记（每个级别都包含前一级的优化措施，并额外增加了一些）。-O2是推荐的默认设置。-O3已知当全局启用时会引起一些问题，所以我们推荐你还是用-O2。
<qinglingquan>  
<qinglingquan>  
<adam8157> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/152215.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: Nexus 3：十月上市与iPhone 5“决斗”_Google Android_cnBeta.COM
<happyaron> iGnome: perl包不会
<happyaron> iGnome: 我认识一个会的，你可以给他写邮件
<happyaron> iGnome: gwolf AT gwolf.org
<happyaron> iGnome: 老外
 * kingbo hellow
 * kingbo irssi 看不到人
<iGnome> 你写吧。
<iGnome> 拼几句en都费劲
<happyaron> iGnome: 找cfy帮你写
<happyaron> iGnome: 或者找你lp
<iGnome> 都好
<iGnome> 。
 * kingbo 呵呵，看见大家说话了，原来已经可以用了啊
<iGnome> 你不写，我就召唤 destine来
<cfy> iGnome: ?
<happyaron> iGnome: Destine 刚走，lol
<iGnome> 我会打电话召唤的
<happyaron> iGnome: 让她写这个是木有可能的，和她说让我写也是木有可能的。
<iGnome> 咋会这样。难道不受控了
<happyaron> mips 的机器就是慢。
<cfy> iGnome: 让你手下写嘛
<LynnCN> 问个问题 sudo apt-get install xxxxxx  是从默认的软件源里下载安装软件吗
<happyaron> 人家编译5分钟，它编译15分钟还没搞定。
<happyaron> LynnCN: 如果你没加别的源，就从默认的下
<qinglingquan> iGnome: fvwm让初始窗口显示在中间是什么参数？
<iGnome> qinglingquan: 就 style xxxx center啥的。去抄一个吧。
<wxg4net> 问个问题 python中 执行shell命令 把shell命令输入不定向到 null中， 没影响吧
<iGnome> 141:Style rox	StartsOnPage 0 0, PositionPlacement Center
<iGnome> cfy: ✂✂✂✂
<cfy> iGnome: ee,我的移动硬盘都太热了。。。咋办？
<iGnome> 外接的？
<adam8157> cfy: 顺丰给我
<cfy> iGnome: 嗯.
<cfy> adam8157: ...
<qinglingquan> iGnome: 哦，谢谢。
<iGnome> 包好，放盆水在边上。放进去。cfy
<happyaron> cfy: 中通给我就行了，我给你省点运费。
<LynnCN> 软件源只能设一个吗
<adam8157> happyaron: 我可以到付
<happyaron> adam8157:　我也可以
<LynnCN> 软件源只能设一个吗
<iGnome> 2个占便宜的家伙
<cfy> iGnome: 然后呢？我想拷贝数据的。。。
<cfy> happyaron: ........
<adam8157> happyaron: 没见cfy说"都"么? 一人一块儿好了
<happyaron> iGnome: ee 的显卡还木有到
<happyaron> adam8157: OK
<iGnome> cfy: 直接操作就是。不usb外接嘛
<adam8157> happyaron: 握手. 就这么定了 cc cfy
<cfy> iGnome: 不会坏吧。。。。现在只有一个硬盘里有数据了。。。。坏了就都没了。。。
<happyaron> adam8157: 握手 cc cfy
<iGnome> 塑料袋子包好。不漏水
<cfy> - -!
<happyaron> cfy: 在上面放点散热片
<happyaron> cfy: 不要加风扇
<cfy> happyaron: 我现在电风扇在吹
<cfy> happyaron: 为啥不能加风扇？
<happyaron> cfy: 不加散热片，吹没用
<cfy> iGnome: 我用rsync降低读取和写入速度会有效果么？
<happyaron> cfy: 风扇产生的震动会让你硬盘死翘翘的
<happyaron> cfy: 去掉checksum
<iGnome> 不会降低速度。你自己试试
<LynnCN> admin-user@admin-user-desktop:~$ sudo alien AdobeReader_chs-8.1.7-1.i486.rpm
<LynnCN> File "AdobeReader_chs-8.1.7-1.i486.rpm" not found.
<iGnome> 缺省都没那参数吧。
<cfy> iGnome: 哦
<iGnome> 外接，usb, fat的
<cfy> happyaron: 只是在吹啊。
<happyaron> cfy: 你那是电风扇，不是硬盘专用风扇
<happyaron> cfy: 但是没散热片也白吹
<LynnCN> 用alien 转RPM包提示找不到 RPM包放在 下载目录下的 怎么找不到
<iGnome> happyaron: 写信去
<happyaron> iGnome: 没空
<iGnome> 丫丫的。那还吹水。
<happyaron> iGnome: 在等编译，lol
<LynnCN> 大大们，求解惑
<happyaron> iGnome: 吹水多，体现了debian的优越性
<iGnome> Destine: 哈皮在看黄片，不写信。
<adam8157> ...
<iGnome> 紧张他一下。
<happyaron> iGnome: 看来是主席在看黄片咯
<happyaron> 然后被ee揭发了，抢过去看
<iGnome> 腿肚子刚才抽筋没。
<happyaron> 主席还啥都没看着呢
<iGnome> 。。。
<happyaron> iGnome: https://buildd.debian.org/status/package.php?p=gmchess
<happyaron> iGnome: 我在看这玩意儿
<iGnome> 不看那软件
<iGnome> 早没人搞了的
<happyaron> iGnome: 编译还要继续
<iGnome> 。。
<happyaron> iGnome: ia64上之前一直不过，现在终于过了。
<iGnome> 没人维护的。搞啥
<happyaron> iGnome: 能用即可，不能用就找斗篷写补丁
<iGnome> 斗篷太懒。所以被叉叉骂了。
<happyaron> :)
<adam8157> ...
<happyaron> ...
<iGnome> ✂✂
<cfy> happyaron: 吹吹好点吧。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 基本没效果
<cfy> happyaron: .
<^k^> 新 同城交流 • 北京朝阳-C++软件开发招聘 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=7966 大家好，不好意思，滕海视阳网络科技（北京）有限公司（www.sport315.com）急聘C++软件工程师，要求两年以上C/C++编程经验，精通Windows平台上的VC++编程和相关技术；精通Windows平台上的多线程编程和网络编程；熟悉常见的应用层协议规范、TCP/IP ...
<moriramar> Windows 到 Ubuntu 來招人……
<moriramar> 算踢館子嗎？
<BILLYKANE> 大同啊，哈哈
<Pwnna> VC..
<Pwnna> Windows.
 * MeaCulpa 
<roylez> happyaron: 你污蔑我
<happyaron> roylez: 不小心让您原地中枪了，本来想打神来着，莫名其妙打成主席了。
<happyaron> roylez: 可见我心中对主席的敬仰是多么深刻
<roylez> harpy死一户口簿
<happyaron> 嗯，那是harpy，不是我。
<cfy> roylez: 主席不要相信 happyaron 的狡辩
<cfy> roylez: happyaron: 解释就是掩饰，掩饰就是谎言的开始
<happyaron> cfy: 你从来都不用解释？
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯，你懂的。不用解释
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> 我学会了
<happyaron> roylez: 主席，你懂的。
<roylez> 我懂的，harpy死一户口簿
<happyaron> 死不了，活的好好的。
<happyaron> roylez: 好啦主席莫生气，的确是不小心把你打上了。。。抱歉
<roylez> harpy你老婆呢？
<happyaron> roylez: 和她妈妈出去吃饭了。
<roylez> happyaron: o...大学生有暑假啊
<happyaron> roylez: 嗯
 * MeaCulpa 主席别说黄片，不露点的稍微暴露些的都不敢看
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://jandan.net/2011/08/19/bieber-way.html
<moriramar> http://imobile365.com/articles/5279
<^k^> ⇪ title: 朝圣！《Red Star 2.0》体验手记 - iMobile365
<moriramar> 要看 Red Star OS 評測的可以看看。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6186/6055249339_2697013e3a_b.jpg
<cfy> roylez: 男的？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 居然一点结缔组织都没有
<MeaCulpa> bieber... 德州都有他的控...
<MeaCulpa> 德州妹子我看都挺阳光的，老墨不少
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 联想下福建省独生子女的男女比例。一对情侣一对基的时代马上就到
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那人的肋骨，不像男人，但是看不到骨盆
<MeaCulpa> 否则很好判断
<MeaCulpa> 美国小城镇的mayor貌似是大家轮流随便当的
<roylez> happyaron: http://t1.qpic.cn/mblogpic/d33f690b395b9c91496e/460
<happyaron> roylez: 真强
<roylez> iGnome: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/5f2f7ebagw1dk9zr2nw1dg.gif
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/s2ggE.jpg
<roylez> happyaron: http://i.imgur.com/U1GU1.jpg
<roylez> happyaron: nnnnd，我找到了
<happyaron> 这是神马？
<roylez> happyaron: 找 wall-e
<happyaron> ...
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 关于Squid调优配置方面的几个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342253 我最近在据公司的业务通过配置地优化Squid服务器， 在网上找相关资料时，知道您在Squid应用方面的很有经验。 想请教些关于Squid方面的几个问题，如有时间帮看下。 问题背景是这样的， 我们公司提供电子商务服务， 开发一套高定 ...
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<atcho> firefox 有7.0了， 变化真快
<|Element|> 9.0都有了吧
<|Element|> iGnome: good afternoon
<namoamitabuddha> ustc是不是了出一点问题
<cuihao> 直逼chrome
<namoamitabuddha> 老是很难连接
<namoamitabuddha> 你说fx?
<namoamitabuddha> fx版本号现在动的很快
<XwinX> namoamitabuddha: 骗 IE 的蛋糕的
<namoamitabuddha> XwinX: 原来如此啊, 哈哈
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 你的cipher和key-size填的什么？luks
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 啥?
<yingouqlj> 没人了吗？
<iIlL0oO> LinuxMint 默认 是 木纹主题吗？
<tusooa> ls
<alpha080> 默认豹纹主题
<tusooa> Anyone here?
<tusooa> ?
<tusooa> ls
<tusooa> ren dou dao na li qu le
<tusooa> za dou shi Ping Timeout...
<BILLYKANE> it's noon break time
<tusooa> BILLYKANE: ok. you can speak chinese
<BILLYKANE> why you speak English
<tusooa> BILLYKANE: no IM here.---/me using framebuffer
<tusooa> linux console
<BILLYKANE> There are some apps called ucimf and ibus-fbterm etc.
<yangtse> 现在btrfs速度行吗？半年前用了一次，老慢了。
<cuihao> 我感觉速度都差不多嘛...
<namoamitabuddha> 谁用LaTeX
<lotutu> #ubuntu-cn
<yangtse> arch的半年前不是差不多
<yangtse> 是差很远
<yangtse> 你能感觉到的慢
<cuihao> Arch用BTRFS多麻烦诶
 * Kandu 改了下 opencc 的 deb source 包，避免了一簡對多繁時 ibus-pinyin 不能列出所有可選字問題  http://machinelife.org/osc/opencc-0.2.0.patch
<yangtse> 都一样的，为什么就arch麻烦
<namoamitabuddha> archlinux内核已经够新了
<yangtse> 3.0.3不是太新
<yangtse> git叫新
<namoamitabuddha> 话说btrfs的支持, 2.6.38之后就好了很多
<namoamitabuddha> 都这么激进啊
<namoamitabuddha> 那你慢慢折腾git
<yangtse> 回头把系统全转换了
<CyrusYzGTt> 才=纔
<cuihao> ^^ OpenCC是我们校友开发的哦
<yangtse> btrfs-convert转换不丢数据吧？
<yangtse> openav是兰兰开发的
<metbsd> btrfs有啥好处啊
<microcai> metbsd: 没有好处
<Kandu> cuihao: 真是個體力活啊
<yangtse> 可以装b
<cuihao> Kandu: 他是个狂热的繁体字支持者
<Kandu> cuihao: 剛是為了適應 ibus-pinyin 的 bug 而改的。我要好好調教調教 ibus-pinyin, bug 太多了
<cuihao> o
<metbsd> 還是搜狗輸入法好啊
<metbsd> 簡體繁体随便切換
<tusooa> ls
 * tusooa gang cai ba Arch gao gua le ...
<adam8157> tusooa: 你成天就是点点和ls....
<tusooa> er
<cfy> tusooa: 恭喜。
<metbsd> arch就一个垃圾
<roylez> adam8157: 被你发现了啊
<tusooa> cfy: gong xi sha, yao zhuang ben tu le ...
<adam8157> roylez: 呵呵
<cfy> tusooa: debian啊。
<roylez> metbsd: 你天天这垃圾那垃圾的
<adam8157> debian +1
<metbsd> 是啊，怎么了
<tusooa> dai hui er zai LiveCD shang gao ge scim-pinyin jiu ke yi shu zhong wen le ...
<roylez> 烦不烦啊
<yangtse> metbsd 就是一坨sh1t
<metbsd> arch确实挺差劲的
<tusooa> ji hu bu hui yong ben tu le ...
<tusooa> er
<roylez> 没觉得 arch 差劲，挺好的
<BILLYKANE> :P
<adam8157> metbsd: 没必要这种态度啊...
<tusooa> tu fa qi xiang de, ni men shuo yong Debootstrap zhuang zui xin ban de ben tu za yang
<adam8157> roylez: 感觉就想一些个巴萨和皇马球迷互骂 太没品啊...
<metbsd> 哪种态度啊，我真心实意的觉得arch差劲不行吗
<ScarletWolf> ...
<cuihao> 呜呜...为啥天天都有骂Arch
<tusooa> zhao bu dao yuan lai na USB le ..
<cuihao> 坏在哪里了
<roylez> metbsd: 哪里差劲，说说看
<yangtse> 我是真心觉得你差劲
<tusooa> cuihao: cong 32 wei sheng ji dao 64 wei ...
<adam8157> metbsd: 那你就说哪里不好, 哪里烂, 别一上来就垃圾啊
<metbsd> 我说一个你们一定没法反对的
<roylez> 说
<metbsd> 别急，你不问我也打算说
<tusooa> tu ran dian nao guan ji (cpu100?), kernel panic
<roylez> 半天没吐一点东西
<BILLYKANE> 不要人身攻击嘛
<metbsd> arch,没了wiki就没法用了，有木有
<BILLYKANE> 要和谐，要有爱
<tusooa> BILLYKANE: ni dong de
<metbsd> 可以说，缺了wiki，arch根本不完整
<adam8157> metbsd: 我也觉得有很不好的地方, 但是不代表arch垃圾啊...我觉得不好的地方比你认为的多, 体会也比你深...
<tusooa> BILLYKANE: gang cai ni zai
 * GNUdog 今天胃一直疼
<cuihao> tusooa：32位怎么升级64
<roylez> metbsd: 你记不住怪wiki
<adam8157> GNUdog: 没见你中午吃饭
<GNUdog> adam8157, subway
<BILLYKANE> yes， can you display chinese ?
<ScarletWolf> 我也觉得arch有些激进，不过各有所爱啦
<cuihao> metbsd: 你就不会看看，Arch的wiki最好了
<GNUdog> adam8157, 你们走的时候，我在卫生间
<adam8157> GNUdog: 楼下subway 我觉得 很难吃...
<metbsd> 操作系统是系统，wiki是文档，哪里能拧成一起的。只能说不专业
<metbsd> arch 的wiki确实好，这是优点
<tusooa> zhuang le xin ban de glibc, bash, pacman, ran hou,,, jiu tu ran guan ji le
<metbsd> 但同时也是缺点
<metbsd> arch对wiki的依赖过头了
<tusooa> Oicebot: zou ba zou ba bu shi zui
<adam8157> metbsd: 这就说明垃圾了? 囧啊...
<BILLYKANE> 文档丰富还不好？
<Kandu> 只知道用虛擬機裝遍各 linux BSD 發行版的，能有什麼好態度
<metbsd> 我觉得这样挺垃圾的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何查看系统中是否安装有gcc-c++？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342264 rt，在线等答案，知道的拜托说一下 统计信息: 发表于 由 lolo80s — 2011-08-19 14:16
<cuihao> metbsd: ubuntu对论坛依赖过头了，这个逻辑如何 - -
<tusooa> ^k^: which c++
<roylez> wiki不是操作系统需要打包的文档，操作系统只需要带man page就好
<yangtse> gcc
<^k^> tusooa, 特殊的一个，我觉得。  ㍦ 
<tusooa> ...
<BILLYKANE> tusooa，你能看到中文？
 * GNUdog <-- 一直感觉 Arch 是个四不像…
<roylez> GNUdog: 怎么四不像了
<metbsd> 文档应该是辅助的，而不是主要工具，但是arch的wiki如果没了，arch根本没法用了
<tusooa> BILLYKANE: xian zai zai ben tu de LiveCD shang.
<yangtse> 我只用arch一个优点
<roylez> GNUdog: 其实四不像也是定位，照样当神兽
<tusooa> hai zhi dao Jaunty de ...
<GNUdog> roylez, 从 ports 里抄了点概念，从 apt 里抄了点概念…
<yangtse> 软件较新
<BILLYKANE> OK，能看到就不打英文了
<cuihao> metbsd：我装Arch也没看wiki呐 = =
<roylez> GNUdog: gpl本来就是抄。apt跟ports不进步，自然有人来写
<tusooa> Oicebot: ... ni you lai le ...
<metbsd> 安装，使用，更新
<BILLYKANE> arch除了动不动有写中文用户打arch党飘过外，没啥不好的
<metbsd> 现在你们了解我为什么说arch垃圾了吧
<roylez> 不了解
<BILLYKANE> 你什么都没说
<cfy> 不了解
<cuihao> metbsd：不依赖wiki == 什么都配置好 == 违背Arch理念
<BILLYKANE> 安装，使用，更新，这怎么了？
<metbsd> 不好好听课
<yangtse> arch就是没有配置工具，让你自己改配置。然后怕你不会改，整了个wiki
<GNUdog> roylez, 所以说是四不像么
<metbsd> arch的配置是我看到过最不合情理的
<roylez> 这哥们好焦躁。arch底下除了更新不知道干点啥了吧
<metbsd> 把IP地址空出来= dhcpd
<roylez> GNUdog: 这就是啊
<cuihao> metbsd：擦，这也是缺点...
<roylez> GNUdog: hehe
 * adam8157 表示对各个发行版都吐槽...我要求太高么?
<cfy> roylez: 擦，让我想起了kindle的手册
<cfy> roylez: kindle的手册你看完了没？
<roylez> cfy: 几乎看完
<cfy> roylez: 厉害。。。。。
<alanscheung> slackware呢
<roylez> cfy: 很多快捷键没记住
<cfy> roylez: 真长。。。。
<cfy> roylez: 那白看了
<metbsd> 简直是开玩笑啊，把ip空出来
<roylez> cfy: 这算长？？？...
<metbsd> 为什么不好好的整eth0=dhcp
<cuihao> metbsd： - - 为什么要那样
<cfy> roylez: 我说电子版啊。不是那个附赠的纸质的
<roylez> cfy: kindle上用 alt-x 这种组合键一点点也不快捷啊
<cuihao> metbsd：Linux惯例吗？
<roylez> cfy: 我说的就是电子版
<spirit_Avril> -help
<cfy> roylez: 哦。。。alt+x是啥？
<metbsd> 是arch搞特殊吧
<BILLYKANE> =-O
<roylez> cfy: alt-? 之流的快捷键
<spirit_Avril> ;-)
<adam8157> microcai: 出来, 这时候就应该出来推销
<cfy> roylez:  哦。。。。
<cuihao> - - 开论坛帖子PK arch吧
<adam8157> microcai: 出来, 这时候就应该出来推销
<cfy> roylez: 不root,rsync -av各种错误。。。我真是看不出来了。。。
<GNUdog> cuihao, 几年前就对喷过了，在论坛上
<ScarletWolf> adam8157:  不是用gentoo么
<cuihao> GNUdog：时代发展了，需要继续喷
<GNUdog> adam8157, 我们来推销 RHEL 吧
<adam8157> GNUdog: 各种喷, 以至于我有时候忘了linux多小众....
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: microcai不是用gentoo么
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 嗯, 他有把gentoo说得天花乱坠的才能
<BILLYKANE> gentoo不低碳
<adam8157> GNUdog: 想不通怎么就能喷的起来...哈哈
<GNUdog> adam8157, Gentoo 的确用起来很爽
<BILLYKANE> 胡主席号召我们进行低碳生活
<BILLYKANE> 不要用gentoo了
<cfy> 散热不好的不要gentoo....
<adam8157> GNUdog: 另外, 最耐debian和arch, 其它更加吐槽. rhel也是一样
<BILLYKANE> 低碳已经写入十二五纲要了，用gentoo就是与国家政策做对
<ScarletWolf> 。。。gentoo确实挺耗电
<cuihao> - - 就是用不起gentoo才用Arch嘛
<metbsd> rhel和免费版的也不是一个级别的
<ScarletWolf> 不过不经常升级的话。。。
<GNUdog> BILLYKANE, 定法律的人，还自己跟自己定的东西作对呢
<tusooa> zao zhi dao gang cai jiu yong 8.04 de Live CD le ...
 * GNUdog 稳定的 RHEL 6，workstation 版本一年只要 $49 哦
<cfy> tusooa: can't you speak english?
<BILLYKANE> GNUdog，哈哈
<tusooa> cfy: I can speak English
<adam8157> GNUdog: 啊? 那么便宜啊?
<cfy> tusooa: that's good
<cfy> lispworks只需1500$....
 * GNUdog $49 即能拥有，adam8157 的心血之作了
<tusooa> But this is #ubuntu-CN so,... you see
<ScarletWolf> GNUdog: ...我也以为特别贵呢
<adam8157> GNUdog: 强烈要求涨价, 然后涨薪
<microcai> adam8157: 在 !
<GNUdog> adam8157, self-support, workstation 版本当然了
<microcai> adam8157: emergency !~~~~
<microcai> adam8157: emergency !~~~~
<GNUdog> 就给你个升级包而已
<Kandu> tusooa: not ubuntu-pinyin ..
<adam8157> microcai: 请说mayday
<GNUdog> 哦，sorry，是 Desktop 版本
<microcai> adam8157:  mayday
<microcai> adam8157:  mayday
<cfy> tusooa: 看pinyin太累了。。。
<microcai> adam8157:  mayday mayday mayday
<GNUdog> workstation 版本是 $179
<adam8157> GNUdog: 这样啊, 那可以的
<adam8157> microcai: 咋了说话
<GNUdog> Workstation + Standard Subscription = $299
<cfy> 一年么？
<cfy> 那也便宜
<GNUdog> cfy, 对啊
<GNUdog> server + Standard Subscription (1 year) = $799
<cfy> GNUdog: 不错。
<GNUdog> cfy, 上面这个才是主力
<cfy> GunsNRose_: 关键好用么？
<cfy> GNUdog: 关键好用么？
<cfy> GunsNRose_: 发错了。不好意思
<GNUdog> cfy, 自己用用就知道了
<GunsNRose_> cfy, :)
 * GNUdog <<--- 我应该去销售部们
<cfy> GNUdog: 再好用也不买。。。。。我要省钱买lispworks....
 * tusooa remembers suddenly that one newbie says he see the wubi installer but he can't use wubi, so he asks for the Pinyin installer ...
<cfy> tusooa: +1
<GNUdog> roylez, 为啥对你们的机器的，就卖这么贵？
<cfy> tusooa: 这个简单。你搞个脚本处理下就好。。。。。
<GNUdog> Standard Subscription (1 year) for IBM System z = $15000
<roylez> GNUdog: 啥机器？
<roylez> GNUdog: 你啥公司的？有钱买z？
<GNUdog> roylez, 大型机的
<adam8157> roylez: 他我同事
<roylez> GNUdog: 我都没拿z开过浑呢
<GNUdog> roylez, 我们 lab 里，很多…
<roylez> GNUdog: z的意思是zero down time，永不宕机
<yingouqlj> 。。。搞了半天。。请问。。哪个发行版比较低碳
<roylez> yingouqlj: gentoo
<cfy> yingouqlj: debian
<GNUdog> lfs...
<cuihao> yingouqlj: Arch
<roylez> GNUdog: +1
<BILLYKANE>  yingouqlj，dos
<namoamitabuddha> 不用PC最低碳
<GNUdog> roylez, 一旦配置完成，永远也不想折腾的发行办，哇^_^
<cfy> 用水果的吧
<roylez> GNUdog: en，z的操作系统没见过呢
<BILLYKANE> 水果布满了东莞女劳工的血汗，哈哈哈
<GNUdog> roylez, 刚看了眼，我们有 32 台 z10
<roylez> GNUdog: 听说有客户的z主机跑了10年以上没宕机
<GNUdog> roylez, 的确挺稳定的，我们跑测试的时候，就能看出来
<adam8157> GNUdog: 18摸自己的员工都没见过啊...
<GNUdog> BILLYKANE, 买其他厂商的也一样
<GNUdog> adam8157, 不是一个部门的，不是很正常么
<roylez> adam8157: z的开发在北京...
<BILLYKANE> 哈
<adam8157> roylez: 哦 这样
<adam8157> roylez: 你也来帝都吧
<adam8157> roylez: 我早就感觉你有想来帝都的想法
<GNUdog> adam8157, 然后你就多了一个基友？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Lab Ops给我的机器有5个网卡，HWA没接线，我一个个port ping过来,还有最后一块...再不通我要骂人了...
<adam8157> GNUdog: ...
<MeaCulpa> s/HWA/HEA
<roylez> adam8157: 去，一山不容二虎，一都不容俩主席
<cuihao> - -
<adam8157> roylez: 你肯定有打算的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 该了配置要冷重启
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 改
<GNUdog> roylez, 你们一般都是跑的什么机器？PPC的？
<roylez> GNUdog: 我用 Power， MeaCulpa 用blade
<GNUdog> soga
<cuihao> 求PK Arch： http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=101&t=342272
<roylez> GNUdog: 你知道吗，咱这边aix的licence，是按照cpu的core的数目卖的
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 求PK Arch：Arch就是好就是好就是好 or Arch就是烂就是烂就是烂
<GNUdog> roylez, 都一样，我们是按 socket 卖的
<roylez> GNUdog: 真的假的
<Kandu> cuihao: ..
<cfy> GNUdog: socket数量？！
<adam8157> GNUdog: 你咋都知道...我完全不知道怎么卖的...
<GNUdog> adam8157, 以前买过
<GNUdog> 给几台服务器搞的
<GNUdog> cfy, roylez  https://www.redhat.com/apps/store/server/
<adam8157> GNUdog: 小盆宇真强大
<roylez> GNUdog: 也还好啦。就2 socket 和 4 socket
<roylez> GNUdog: 咱这边32核cpu就得乘32
<GNUdog> roylez, 嗯，我们比较厚道，算 sockets 不算 core
<adam8157> roylez: 你们ppc就是core多, 好黑
<roylez> GNUdog: 最近一次订机器，硬件价格跟licence价格，基本上是 1:1
<roylez> GNUdog: 所以广告上写的是 15000 起，30000未必能拿下
<adam8157> roylez: 18摸真赚钱
<GNUdog> roylez, 买走装 Debian 去…
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 该如何学习Madagascar处理流程的command命令 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342275 from rsf.proj import * Fetch('wz.35.H','wz') Flow('wind','wz.35.H','dd form=native | window n1=400 j1=2 | smooth rect1=3') Plot('wind','pow pow1=2 | grey') Flow('mute','wind','mutter v0=0.31 half=n') Plot('mute','pow pow1=2 | grey') Result('denmark','wind mute','SideBySideAniso') End() 上述是一Ma ...
<GNUdog> adam8157, 要不然 IBM 能把 think 给卖了？
<roylez> GNUdog: linux也得买licence才能装在power上，而且也是按core数卖licence的
<GNUdog> roylez, 不是啊，我买走之后，我装什么系统，不就是自己的事情么
<GNUdog> 和 license 还有什么关系
<adam8157> 表示买过x系列的机器, 自己装的thel
<adam8157> rhel
<GNUdog> adam8157, 我上一台 THINK 的机器是 R51
<adam8157> GNUdog: ibm x....
<roylez> GNUdog: 不买licence不能装linux啊
<GNUdog> adam8157, 好吧
<GNUdog> roylez, 这么黑…
<roylez> GNUdog: 必须的
 * GNUdog 想了想近些年用自己的笔记本
 * GNUdog Powerbook -> Thinkpad R51 -> Lenovo 天逸 80A -> EeePC -> Macbook Pro -> Macbook Pro...
<GNUdog> roylez, 果然赚钱啊…泪流满面
<adam8157> 18摸卖小机机就是有钱
<GNUdog> adam8157, 不过想想，我的确没有经手过 IBM 的服务器
<GNUdog> 都是买的 Dell 和 HP
<adam8157> GNUdog: dell确实多
 * adam8157 dell的server启动都要10+分钟 怨念...
<roylez> GNUdog: 呆鹅也做服务器？
<adam8157> roylez: 必须做啊
<roylez> adam8157: 真的不知道
<GNUdog> roylez, 做
<GNUdog> adam8157, 所有服务器重启都是那个时间吧
<adam8157> GNUdog: beaker里头有的就很快, amd啥的
<GNUdog> adam8157, 我用过 IBM/Sun/Dell/HP 的，启动时间都一个鸟样
<GNUdog> adam8157, beaker 里的没概念，懒得看启动速度
<adam8157> GNUdog: 换内核重启啊...
<metbsd> dellhp的服务器还是不错的
<metbsd> AIX啥的
<GNUdog> adam8157, 那就重启去呗，IRC 里聊聊，twitter 上看看，就重启完了
<roylez> GNUdog: aix启动挺快的。2分钟以内
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我特么工作起来不要命啊!!!
<GNUdog> adam8157, 不是啊，这种属于无奈的等待，就等呗
<GNUdog> roylez, 说实话，还没玩过 AIX
<GNUdog> roylez, 主席快递来一台吧
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我吹牛你都信....最爱吹水了...
<roylez> GNUdog: 你都玩zOS了
<GNUdog> roylez, 只有 Unix 才好玩
<roylez> GNUdog: 你们玩 zlinux ?
<roylez> GNUdog: unix没啥好的。起码aix是这样。nnnnd ODM整个就是windows的注册表
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 空了？15:30
 * adam8157 目击啊
 * MeaCulpa 商业Linux和unix一样无聊，还更折腾
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 日子难过啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 项目统统都挂了
<happyaron> roylez: 悲剧的主席
<adam8157> .
<my4899> 有在linux中 使用 ACCESS数据库的没a
<happyaron> sqlite秒杀access
<my4899> 我在WINDOWS下写的程序，用的ACCESS，现在把弄到LINUX下写了，数据库不能链接
 * adam8157 求又近又好的两居啊
<my4899> 又近又好的两居啊，，，是什么意思？
<iGnome> adam8157: 看你资格够不。先说自己的优势。
<adam8157> iGnome: ...啥?
<BILLYKANE> access
<BILLYKANE> 要是能用就好了
<BILLYKANE> 那word也能用了
<my4899> -  -！意思就是不能用了
<BILLYKANE> 应该是吧
<iIlL0oO> my4899: 有access的库
<iGnome> 又近又好的两居，通常是小三们住的地方。你如果长得想小白，就够资格。 adam8157
<my4899> O_O? access的库在哪里可以找到
<adam8157> iGnome: ............................................
<my4899> 。。。。。
<dillon> 找针对access的驱动支持呗
<iGnome> my4899: 搜索mysql sqlite
<iGnome> adam8157: 人财2得，多好。
<iGnome> Ꙭ改POD
<my4899> 我去搜搜看
<BILLYKANE> Ꙭ
<BILLYKANE> 这是个什么字？
<iIlL0oO> iGnome: 给我介绍个，我是小白
<iGnome> 蛋疼的gui界面。 BILLYKANE
<iGnome> iIlL0oO: 你不是帝都的嘛
<iIlL0oO> o
<BILLYKANE>  iGnome，。。。。
<iGnome> http://imagebin.org/168648 BILLYKANE
<cfy> iGnome:  ee发明的？
<iGnome> Ꝏ 不蛋疼的gui界面。没蛋。
<cfy> .....
<cfy> iGnome: 为何你如此疼？
<cfy> iGnome: http://www.loper-os.org/?p=69
<^k^> ⇪ title: Loper OS » Where Lisp Fails: at Turning People into Fungible Cogs.
<cfy> 那个，还有谁搞lisp的？
<iGnome> lisp更Ꙭ
<adam8157> 啥字符哦? 看不到
<cfy> adam8157: .
<Kandu> adam8157: 00 的二合一
<adam8157> ꙬꙬꙬꙬꙬꙬꙬꙬꙬꙬꙬꙬꙬꙬꙬꙬꙬꙬꙬꙬꙬꙬꙬꙬꙬꙬꙬꙬꙬꙬꙬꙬꙬꙬꙬꙬꙬꙬꙬꙬꙬꙬꙬꙬꙬꙬꙬꙬꙬꙬꙬꙬꙬꙬꙬꙬ
<Kandu> adam8157: 你用的字體不夠Ꙭ
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
<my4899> 蛋疼 怎么打出来的
<ScarletWolf> Gundam Ꙭ
<adam8157> Kandu: 我的notify能看到, 就是xterm下不得行
<GNUdog> adam8157, 听说你要住进又近又好的两居了？
<my4899> 这个蛋疼的符号Ꙭ  怎么打出来的
<adam8157> GNUdog: 没找到呢还
<ScarletWolf> 大家找个记事本存起来。。。
<GNUdog> adam8157, ee 不是说了么
<GNUdog> adam8157, <iGnome> 又近又好的两居，通常是小三们住的地方。你如果长得想小白，就够资格。 adam8157
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我不行啊, 那个标准得你出马啊
<GNUdog> adam8157, ee 大婶都说了
<GNUdog> 显然你够资格
<adam8157> GNUdog: 你上吧...
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 【求救】ubuntu10.04开不了机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342288 我昨天装的，安装完可以用啊，但是今天开机的时候，发现电脑一直停在ubuntu那个画面，但是也没有死机，我按了F2，他上面说 filesystem has errors /usr 怎么会突然出现这个问题，现在我也不知道怎么开机了。？我不想再重装啊 装到晕 我记得昨天 ...
<BILLYKANE> chkdsk？
<BILLYKANE> fsck
<duan_huiqiang> vim文件名乱码,我的fileencoding设置是fileencodings=utf-8,gb18030,gb2312,gbk
<BILLYKANE> 惭愧。。用了这么多年linux，从不用vi和emacs
<adam8157> GNUdog: 小盆宇啊, 租房什么的好麻烦啊
<GNUdog> adam8157, who cares
<adam8157> GNUdog: ...泪奔
<namoamitabuddha> BILLYKANE: vimtutor
<GNUdog> 跪求在 RHEL 6 上搞 firefox 6.0 的方法
<adam8157> GNUdog: 去官网下载来的不行?
<GNUdog> adam8157, 你试试看，反正我这里不行
<adam8157> GNUdog: 没有rhel6的机器
<GNUdog> adam8157, 我机器给你
<adam8157> GNUdog: ...
<happyaron> GNUdog: debian上可以解压运行。
<adam8157> GNUdog: 忙着和微菜说房子的事情
<GNUdog> happyaron, RHEL 6 上一堆 lib 错误
<GNUdog> 看着蛋疼
<GNUdog> adam8157, 你俩打算在一起了？
<happyaron> GNUdog: 把rhel格了，装debian
<adam8157> GNUdog: ... 合租啊
<GNUdog> happyaron, 不行，很多工具需要 RHEL
<GNUdog> adam8157, 在一起…在一起…在一起～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～
<adam8157> GNUdog: .............你还和三个基佬一起住呢............................
<happyaron> GNUdog: 那就用老版的吧
<happyaron> GNUdog: 既然有那个rhel了，就不要追新了
<happyaron> GNUdog: 至少桌面别追
<GNUdog> happyaron, 官网给的 tar.gz 是 i386 的
<happyaron> GNUdog: 下amd64的
<adam8157> GNUdog: ftp里头有64的
<GNUdog> 为啥就找不到 AMD64 呢
<happyaron> GNUdog: http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/latest-trunk/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Index of /pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/latest-trunk
<GNUdog> happyaron, 玩笑开大了，这直接都8.0去了
<GNUdog> 不用 aurora 和 nightly 的
<happyaron> GNUdog: 自己在这个ftp里探索
<happyaron> ;-)
<adam8157> GNUdog: http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/latest-6.0/linux-x86_64/en-US/firefox-6.0.tar.bz2
<GNUdog> happyaron, adam8157 thx
<LynnCN> 。（@@）。
<adam8157> GNUdog: 话说rhel6其实是multi-lib的啊
<GNUdog> happyaron, ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/ 这里比较干净一点
<GNUdog> adam8157, xul 之类的东西不是吧
<XwinX> iGnome: 有儿媳了啊
<happyaron> GNUdog: 嗯
<namoamitabuddha> GNUdog: 为啥干净
<GNUdog> namoamitabuddha, 只有 beta 以上的才有
<GNUdog> happyaron, 其实主要我是为了 sync，刚才 Chrome 挂了一次，bookmark 全没了，后怕
<GNUdog> 虽然有 Chrome 的 Sync，但是 firefox 3.6 没有
<happyaron> GNUdog: 呵呵
<happyaron> GNUdog: 3.6可以用weave sync插件
<GNUdog> happyaron, 以前用的 fox mark 吧，后来不知道死哪里了
<GNUdog> 似乎就是现在的 firefox sync
<Dillon> Chrome不是有自己的同步么，google帐户同步
<namoamitabuddha> GNUdog: chromium挂了就bm全没了?
<GNUdog> namoamitabuddha, Chrome
<happyaron> GNUdog: weave sync 是firefox官方同步的名字
<happyaron> GNUdog: 3.6可以用插件
<namoamitabuddha> GNUdog: chrome和chromium在这方面有啥区别?
<GNUdog> namoamitabuddha, 前者稳定好
<GNUdog> happyaron, 恩
<MeaCulpa> fox mark还在啊，xmark?
<namoamitabuddha> GNUdog: 但是chrome不是open source
<iGnome> XwinX: 你居然也可以改照片。。
<BILLYKANE> 好累啊
<GNUdog> MeaCulpa, 刚看到了，正在装，正好把我 Safari/Chrome/Firefox 一起同步了
<namoamitabuddha> 用vim就不累了
<GNUdog> namoamitabuddha, 不崩就不错了，还要求啥 oo 不
<XwinX> iGnome: 我为啥不能
<GNUdog> os...
<happyaron> GNUdog: firefox 的同步还没遇到过问题，但我没用过chrome的，不清楚
<adam8157> happyaron: firefox sync要注册是吧?
<happyaron> adam8157: 嗯。
<adam8157> happyaron: 哎...
<iGnome> XwinX: 那我要小心了。不发图片了
<happyaron> adam8157: 咋了
<happyaron> adam8157: 为了好用，注册个帐号又如何
<adam8157> happyaron: 不喜欢注册太多帐号...
<happyaron> adam8157: firefox这个用设备id就能添加别的设备，不一定要记住密码。
<happyaron> adam8157: 你记住用户名就行
<roylez> iGnome: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/628ad3c8gw1dk9u6j407ag.gif
<adam8157> happyaron: ... 没懂
<namoamitabuddha> GNUdog: 稳定的话怎么会用ChROMe这种产品
<GNUdog> namoamitabuddha, 不然用什么？
<happyaron> adam8157: 比如说，你已经在电脑A上配置好firefox sync，现在又要添加电脑B。那电脑B上会生成一个随机码，你在电脑A的firefox里输入一下就可以了。
<happyaron> adam8157: 中间不需要输入密码
<adam8157> happyaron: 哦 不错
<roylez> happyaron: http://98.138.8.116/6125/6010344493_8ba45312cc_z.jpg
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: 我都关闭浏览器时清除记录和密码的
<happyaron> namoamitabuddha: firefox sync可以不记录密码，不记录history
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: 然后要sync啥?
<happyaron> namoamitabuddha: bookmark
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: 就个bmarks
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: yeah
<GNUdog> MeaCulpa, ah?
<iGnome> roylez: 。介绍下是谁
<MeaCulpa> 表情YD内容空洞，鉴定完毕
<microcai> MeaCulpa: ...
<roylez> adam8157: http://jandan.net/2010/07/07/parasite-correlated-with-world-cup.html
<roylez> iGnome: http://jandan.net/2011/08/19/frank_cannonball_richards.html
<sikao_lfs> metbsd: 哈哈，又碰到了。是这样的。以后有问题直接问，不要先逮人。逮人的话，可能有部分人信心不足，应下后万一问题古怪，答不上其不糟糕。
<metbsd> ？
<adam8157> roylez: 各种弓形虫的myth...
<roylez> adam8157: 你不是喜欢看球的不
<sikao_lfs> metbsd: 是这样的。上次你不是要问交换机嘛。我打了问号。就是说你可以问了。
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: 对了
<adam8157> roylez: yep
<roylez> happyaron: http://jandan.net/2011/08/19/horse_plasma_inject.html
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: ustc是不是出了点问题
<roylez> happyaron: 可惜破马不在
<happyaron> namoamitabuddha: 是
<BILLYKANE> http://news.163.com/11/0819/07/7BQ9H2GA00011229.html
<metbsd> sikao_lfs, 我的问题还在啊，你有答案不
<BILLYKANE> 又出了个彭宇案
<happyaron> roylez: lol
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: 啥问题
<happyaron> namoamitabuddha: 硬盘坏了
<sikao_lfs> metbsd: 可能当时我刚进来。没看到你的问题。
<sikao_lfs> metbsd: 你告诉我问题。
<tusooa> er
<sikao_lfs> metbsd: 只要是我用过的数据交换机。甚至语音交换机。一般我还行。至少工作上是胜任的。
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: 现在换哪里比较好
<happyaron> namoamitabuddha: 你在南方还是北方，电信联通还是教育网
<metbsd> sikao_lfs, 三层交换同一个端口，为什么笔记本不行，台式机可以
<metbsd> sikao_lfs, 三层交换同一个端口，为什么笔记本可以同路由，台式机不可以
<sikao_lfs> metbsd: 笔记本同路由？
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: 上海, 电信
<sikao_lfs> metbsd: 这句我怎么理解？
<happyaron> namoamitabuddha: ftp.sjtu.edu.cn / ubuntu.srt.cn 怎么样
<sikao_lfs> metbsd: 好吧，我来问。你这个三层端口是怎么配的？是个二层的？还是3层指定了网关和和子网段的？
<sikao_lfs> metbsd: 二层vlan带tag的？
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: 不是debian official?
<metbsd> sikao_lfs, 三层交换的一个端口，为什么笔记本可以通路由，台式机不可以
<happyaron> namoamitabuddha: official 的话用 163
<sikao_lfs> metbsd: 按照我的理解，一般笔记本和台式机是等同的。
<metbsd> sikao_lfs, 现在就是不行啊
<MeaCulpa> 弓形虫...
<sikao_lfs> metbsd: 通路由是什么意思啊？
<metbsd> sikao_lfs, ping得通
<sikao_lfs> metbsd: .......
<sikao_lfs> metbsd: 根据我工作经验，这个一般是硬件方面兼容不好。也许你2台机网卡都可以用，但是部分高档的交换机 和路由器网口物理参数要求严。造成某些网卡和其互通方面存在问题。
<sikao_lfs> metbsd: 这种现象，我工作中出现过。排查方面是，找个低端交换机。上联那个三层交换机，下联那个不通的机器。如果可以ping通。则证明三层交换机网口电气学参数要求严格。
<metbsd> sikao_lfs, 问题是，其他端口是可以的，1-6可以，7-12不行
<sikao_lfs> metbsd: 那个厂家的三层交换机？迈普还是中兴？还是华为？
<metbsd> 北电
<namoamitabuddha> webqq跑起来是恐怖
<sikao_lfs> metbsd: 这个没用过。听你一说，我感觉北电交换机硬件问题大啊。不过你可以用我说的方法测试一下。中间加个交换机试试。
<metbsd> sikao_lfs, 怎么中间加
<adam8157> roylez: http://www.36kr.com/p/41042.html
<adam8157> 18摸真牛
<sikao_lfs> 三层交换机问题网口 ---------增加个低档比较信任的交换机某网口 ----------此交换机另外一个网口-------------------你的电脑
<roylez> adam8157: 果然是三哥
<sikao_lfs> 如果三层------你的电脑不通。   而三层------增加的交换机-------你的电脑  通   则说明是网口的电气学性能要求比较严格。
<tusooa_> ls
<wuyican> ls
<sikao_lfs> metbsd:连接方式是：三层交换机问题网口 ---------增加个低档比较信任的交换机某网口 ----------此交换机另外一个网口-------------------你的电脑                 如果三层------你的电脑不通。   而三层------增加的交换机-------你的电脑  通   则说明是网口的电气学性能要求比较严格。
<roylez> happyaron: http://jandan.net/2011/08/19/where-wall-e.html
<adam8157> GNUdog: 为什么我觉得这是个女优   http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6186/6055249339_2697013e3a_b.jpg
 * adam8157 求名字 http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6186/6055249339_2697013e3a_b.jpg
<GNUdog> adam8157, 我怎么知道
<adam8157> GNUdog: 叫啥来着?
 * adam8157 求名字 http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6186/6055249339_2697013e3a_b.jpg
<roylez> adam8157: 你妹...
<roylez> adam8157: 怎么可以这么重口
<adam8157> roylez: 怎么了?
<adam8157> roylez: 我有印象的啊, 就是想不起名字
<roylez> adam8157: ...
 * MeaCulpa 黄图三宝，flickr, tumblr, google img
<MeaCulpa> GFW都不敢碰的三宝
<BILLYKANE> 哈哈
<MeaCulpa> flickr可以理解，yahoo mail 靠出卖敏感email 信息获得zf姑息
<MeaCulpa> tumblr完全不可理解...
<MeaCulpa> g img是不敢硬来
<namoamitabuddha> 直接把google干掉啥的不行?
 * adam8157 你们真不给力, 名字啊名字!
<namoamitabuddha> 阿弥陀佛
<chenshaoju> ...
<tusooa> ls
<tusooa> ren dou dao na li qu le
<adam8157> tusooa: ni dou zhi sheng pin yin le, hai "ls"!!!
<tusooa> mei you ren ma
<chenshaoju>  ru guo ni xu yao bang zhu , shu ru  /help
<tusooa> anyone here?
<chenshaoju> yey,i'm here.  :P
<adam8157> tusooa: jiao zhu xi chu lai dian ni
 * wzssyqa 我要踢了用拼音的.....................
<fennng> hao
<wzssyqa> fennng: ?
<fennng> wzssyqa: ... shu ru fa bu jian le....
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-8-generic #11-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 12 20:20:03 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<fennng> 晕了,刚才用root 启动 zhcon, 反而不能输中文了
<MeaCulpa> Mosesofmason: I read: Solidot | 男性器官与经济增长有关系？: 赫尔辛基大学博士生Tatu Westling发表论文《男性器官与经济增长：尺寸有关系？》（PDF），他根据世界各国的男性器官长度数据，研究它与国家国民收入的关... http://bit.ly/rfleyh |04:42 PM Aug 19, 2011|
<^k^> ⇪ title: Solidot | 男性器官与经济增长有关系？
<tusooa> ^
<tusooa> Jaunty Jackalope...
<tusooa> |
<tusooa> I don't have input methods... This is just the Ubuntu LiveCD Jaunty Jackalope...
<adam8157> tusooa: 吾知道
<adam8157> 哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ ...靠，，
<tusooa> 81.4%
<tusooa> soga
 * adam8157 momo tusooa 
<Kandu> /ignore -regexp -pattern "^ *ls *$" tusooa*
<adam8157> Kandu: :)
<tusooa> ...
<tusooa>  :em06
<tusooa> adam8157: en.......
<tusooa> Downloading Ubuntu 11.04...
<tusooa> ,,,
<moriramar> 神不在了嗎？
<happyaron> 神估计早就下班了。
<moriramar> happyaron: 請教一下，我目前已經知道的核心需要的固件有Radeon HD4225的KMS所需要的R600_rlc.bin和無線網卡RTL8192CE所需要的rtl8192cfw.bin
<moriramar> happyaron: 那核心配置的時候能不能完全放棄其它所有的固件了？
<happyaron> moriramar: 从没折腾过A卡的路过。。。
<^k^> 新 3 D 桌面特效 • 设showdesktop为false后，conky的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342301 设showdesktop为false后，conky就无法贴进桌面了，这个倒没什么，关键是它会时不时的自己跳到窗口最上方，挡住其它窗口，试过调整参数，不过都没用，总会在某一时刻自己跑到最顶端来。 有没可解决的办法？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 dillonc ...
 * MeaCulpa 请回noscript插件，FF顿时清爽好多...google之类发起的js污染比较猛
<CyrusYzGTt> 不裝 flash廣告也少了
<tusooa> nnd, cpu 100 again!
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: NoScript 不會影響很多功能嗎？
<yangtse> /etc/rc.local 里面的东西安装了systemd之后应该转移到哪里？
<yangtse> 有没有好的方法？
<yangtse> Ask on the systemd thread. If you browser around in it (or simply search google) you can find the answer in less than 5 minutes, probably. Closing.
<yangtse> google 到了这句话
<yangtse> 让再google
<yangtse> ..
<yangtse> 什么玩意
<tusooa> continue downloading
<yangtse> So my take on this all is that we should deemphesize rc-local, and
<yangtse> support it only as distro-specific compat kludge for what was previous
<yangtse> there, offering ordering semantics only relative to old SysV services,
<yangtse> but not making any guarantees for modern services. People should instead
<yangtse> develop their stuff in a way that makes no explicitly configured deps
<yangtse> necessary at all (i.e. by using socket/bus activation), or if that's not
<yangtse> possible just specify the actual deps they need, instead of asking for
<yangtse> "catchall" dependencies.
<yangtse> 还来这个
<xiangfu> 借宝地发文招人： http://blug.chinalug.org/index.php?option=com_kunena&func=view&catid=4&id=7480&Itemid=137#7480
<^k^> ⇪ title: Beijing GNU/Linux User Group (BLUG) - Fabricatorz is hiring a web engineer.
<xiangfu> 如果发邮件很注明是在 #ubuntu-cn 看到的。谢谢
<yangtse> 又要聚会吃饭
<yangtse> 庆祝
<yangtse> 真恶心
<sikao_lfs> 今天遇到一个让我很发狂的事情？不知道大家进入linux世界后有没有遇到过。我机器生的版本是makeinfo (GNU texinfo) 4.13。那个东西要求是至少是4.9版本        然后我就疯狂找4.9版本。等后来明白过味来。才知道13比9大。。。。。本来是合格的。。。。。。不知道是什么排序的原因。我居然认为是4.1的。。。。。。
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<Kandu> yangtse: /etc/inittab 裡增加一條 yangtse:2345:once:/home/yangtse/bin/cmd
<Kandu> yangtse: 若是本來的配置都在，那麼什麼都不用改
<yangtse> Kandu, inittab没用了已经
<Kandu> yangtse: systemd 不兼容 sysvinit 的配置麼？
<yangtse> 对
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • 怎么越更新英文越多了？汉化包在后退？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342307 如题，kde里面，原来没几个英文的，这几次更新后，菜单基本都成了英文的了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ljj_jjl2008 — 2011-08-19 18:18
<CyrusYzGTt> Kandu§ fedora有 systemd-sysinit這個包的
 * Kandu 難道 out 了
<yangtse> arch也有
<yangtse> 我想问问不用这个包
<yangtse> sysytemd有没有相应配置文件
<CyrusYzGTt> yangtse§ 基本 fedora下 chkconfig server能幹的已經都能幹，，f15 目前最新的版本
<yangtse> rc.local timezone?
<CyrusYzGTt> yangtse§ 不要的話，，就沒有兼容比較舊，甚至很久沒有更新和升級的程式
<snugglecat> 他奶奶的
<yangtse> CyrusYzGTt, 没听懂
<snugglecat> php xmlDom不忽略空格的啊
<CyrusYzGTt> yangtse§ 比如自己編譯的服務要
<snugglecat> "<xml> <url>aaa</url> </xml>"  <xml>后的空格不是应该忽略的吗
<snugglecat> <url>    aaa  </url> 应该是 "aaa"， php他奶奶的看成"    aaa  "
<snugglecat> 酱紫说php的xml不能有缩进的？？？
<if_else> 各位兄台，kubuntu 又崩溃了，请问 /var/log/message 没有这个文件，哪里看问题？
<if_else> 谢谢
<Kandu> yangtse: 我果然 out 了
<Kandu> yangtse: 剛胡言亂語了下，抱歉
<snugglecat> 想不通啊
<yangtse> ...
 * yangtse 三年没摸过电脑的飘过
<yangtse> 我刚才观察了一下gnome-shell，发现
<yangtse> 之所以留那么多空间不用
<YeLee> yangtse:发现什么？
<yangtse> 是为了让屏幕缩小
<YeLee> yangtse:不觉得，可能你用的是默认主题吧
<yangtse> 现在我的电脑屏幕是1366*600的
<yangtse> 假如变成800*480
<yangtse> 还可以放的下
<yangtse> YeLee, 有别的主题？
<snugglecat> 他奶奶的
<snugglecat> php 的 xmlDom连回车都不忽略啊
<YeLee> yangtse:上gnome-look
<yangtse> YeLee, 支持widgets吗？
<YeLee> yangtse:Gnome3的默认主题的窗口边框实在是太大了
<YeLee> yangtse:No
<YeLee> yangtse:用的是gnome-shell的扩展
<yangtse> YeLee, 不会用、、
<yangtse> YeLee, 怎么启用啊？
<YeLee> yangtse:启用什么？主题还是扩展？
<moriramar> 果斷換 KDE 4 吧，不要折騰 Gnome 3 了……
<yangtse> moriramar, kde4用了好多年了
<moriramar> yangtse: 好同志。
 * moriramar 現在在 Gnome 2（掩面
<yangtse> 明白了
<yangtse> 输入r就启用了
<snugglecat> 他奶奶的
<snugglecat> (. )( .)
<snugglecat> knownbad, tits 怎么翻译
<snugglecat> pq
<snugglecat> .'.
<yangtse> 用了一遍gnome扩展
<yangtse> 没有让我满意的
<yangtse> 全删除了
<snugglecat> yangtse, 自己弄一个
<yangtse> 。。
<yangtse> 终于有一个想要的了
<yangtse> cpu温度50
<snugglecat> google  翻译也 和谐
<snugglecat> google 翻译 tits ， 只给 "山雀" 的解释
<roylez_> iGoogle: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac229492/
<^k^> ⇪ title: （重口）钢管舞后 - AcFun.tv
<Kandu> roylez_: ... 你真可怕
<roylez_> Kandu: 说嘛呢。。。lol
<sikao_lfs> 我问个问题：winxp里。如果你升级了dll的动态链接库，那么你使用某些程序就可能因为入口函数偏移不对而程序崩溃。那么linux里是怎么避免的呢？
<yangtse> cpu温度不变
<yangtse> 难道是因为我没有sensors的缘故？
<yangtse> 那为什么不加上这个依赖？
<yangtse> 很奇怪
<yangtse> Do you want to generate /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors? (YES/no):
<yangtse> ln -s '/lib/systemd/system/lm_sensors.service' '/etc/systemd/system/multi-user.target.wants/lm_sensors.service'
<yangtse> 自动给我链接上了
<yangtse> 不符合arch的原则啊
<roylez_> Kandu: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac51726/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 某校十佳歌手选拔赛 - AcFun.tv
<roylez_> Kandu: 我还以为是潮州话...
<Kandu> roylez_: 感覺他唱歌沒我好
<gjx> 有谁用Fawave这个插件的
<roylez_> Kandu: 你是在秀下限吗？...
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 改了一个 puzzles-照片拼图.bash http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342314 perl 改过来的。 Code: #!/bin/bash cd `dirname $1` f=`exif -m -t 0x9003 $1` echo $f|grep '^20' if [ $? -eq 1 ]; then f="noexif-"`date '+%Y:%m:%d-%H:%M:%S'` else f=`echo $f|sed 's/\ /-/g'` fi s=`identify -format "%wx%h" $1` x=`echo $s|cut -dx -f1` y=`echo $s|cut -dx -f2` echo -e "$1 ---->\t$f\t$s" if [ $x -gt $y ];  ...
<yangtse> hello
<yangtse> swap分区分少了
<^k^> yangtse, 好  ㍫ 
<yangtse> 增加点
<yangtse> 怎么增加啊？
<yangtse> 他下一个分区就根分区
<yangtse> 我想给他扩展
<yangtse> 不想再分一个swap
<yangtse> 用livecd parted resize行吗？
<yangtse> 根分区分了50G
<yangtse> 太大了
<yangtse> 感觉20G
<yangtse> 远远够了
<snugglecat> http://v.ku6.com/show/qqXnjyFrKpXw31AY.html?s=0
<^k^> ⇪ title: 外电报道的文化革命2 在线观看 - 酷6视频
<tusooa> Brasero cannot burn discs. What's wrong?
<tusooa> Tried sudo
<yangtse> resize的话
<yangtse> uuid要变化的
<yangtse> 提前做好准备
<yangtse> 我要拼命一把了
<tusooa> yangtse: What are you saying?
<yangtse> 该命令支持以下文件系统：
<yangtse> * ext2, ext3 – 限制：新的分区开始位置必须和原来的开始位置相同。也就是说，你只能向后扩展分区的大小。
<yangtse> 我要用parted 缩小/分区
<yangtse> 给swap点地方
<tusooa> ...
<tusooa> soga...
<yangtse> 但是看来不行，因为开始位置必须和原来的开始位置相同
<yangtse> 我就是想动开始位置
<tusooa> wei sha lao shi bu neng ke pan ne
<snugglecat> tusooa, yinwei ni da pinyin
<tusooa> ...
 * yangtse 分区的时候想着4G
<yangtse> 内存够用了
<yangtse> 就没想过swap
<snugglecat> yangtse, 啥问题呢
<snugglecat> yangtse, parted 可以调的啊
<yangtse> snugglecat, 我想把/分区缩小10G
<snugglecat> yangtse, 可以的啊
<yangtse> snugglecat, ext4不支持
<snugglecat> yangtse, 用 gparted 试试看
<tusooa> try for the last time
<snugglecat> yangtse, 可以的啊
<phoenixlzx> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=155&t=342318
<yangtse> snugglecat, http://www.gnu.org/s/parted/manual/parted.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Parted User's Manual
<yangtse> snugglecat, 这里写的不支持
<^k^> 不分区，也能增加swap
<snugglecat> yangtse, 我就是曾经调整 大小的时中途 中断， 把我硬盘弄坏了
<yangtse> swapfile
<snugglecat> yangtse, 可以的啦。 那我是怎么成功的呢
<yangtse> snugglecat, 你不是坏了吗？
<phoenixlzx> 没人理我啊...
<phoenixlzx> 怎么这样
<phoenixlzx> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=155&t=342318
<snugglecat> yangtse, 我中途中断啊。 后来重新分就好了
<snugglecat> yangtse, 可以的。 用 gparted 吧。 像 windows 的魔术分区一样的
<^k^> Linux系统手工添加虚拟交换区SWAP http://blog.csdn.net/welcomejzh/article/details/2052418
<yangtse> snugglecat, 动/分区，只能用livecd，我只有arch安装盘，没别的
<snugglecat> yangtse, 增加虚拟交换区？？ 可以通过一个交换文件来增加
<snugglecat> yangtse, 你不是也知道吗
<snugglecat> 还有啥问题
<yangtse> snugglecat, 太麻烦，我想重新分区
<snugglecat> yangtse, 应该可以的。 我用 gparted 分过。 但忘了具体怎么做了
<yangtse> phoenixlzx, 给个斑竹当当
<phoenixlzx> yangtse: 嗯，你看你能不能够标准
<yangtse> phoenixlzx, 那灌水区吧
<li> LINUX下有方便的解压缩软件吗
<snugglecat> li, tar
<snugglecat> unrar
<snugglecat> unzip
<li> 命令行？
<phoenixlzx> yangtse: ........
<snugglecat> li, 还要啥
<li> 习惯了GUI
<li> 。。。。
<snugglecat> li, 默认就带有吧。
<yangtse> phoenixlzx, 这个够标准把
<li> #nick endle
<phoenixlzx> 这个....
<snugglecat> li, arch 是不带， ubuntu 好像原来就有
<phoenixlzx> 水区的版主...
<sikao_lfs> 我问个问题：winxp里。如果你升级了dll的动态链接库，那么你使用某些程序就可能因为入口函数偏移不对而程序崩溃。那么linux里是怎么避免动态链接库升级问题的呢？
<li> XUBUNTU？
<^k^> 程序 'unrar' 已包含在下列软件包中：
<^k^>  * unrar-free
<^k^>  * unrar
<tusooa> Start burning iage
<tusooa> image
<snugglecat> sikao_lfs, 旧的程序用旧的库
<snugglecat> sikao_lfs, 新的程序用新的库。
<snugglecat> sikao_lfs, 酱紫行不
<li> 问一下，怎么该昵称？
<snugglecat> li /nick il
<sikao_lfs> snugglecat: 你的意思是说，linux一直保存的动态链接库？可是我感觉好像不是这样的。
<INKX> /
<li> 知道了，多谢
<yangtse> phoenixlzx, 怎么还没给我改权限
<phoenixlzx> 你就要做水区的版主么？
<yangtse> phoenixlzx, 我要整治水区了
<snugglecat> sikao_lfs, 是啊， 如果俩库不兼容的会有几个共存的， 通过版本号
<sikao_lfs> snugglecat: linux更新那么快，我感觉他的动态链接库里面函数偏移方面实现的方法跟windows的不同。
<phoenixlzx> yangtse: 看你的口气，我都害怕
<yangtse> phoenixlzx, 对
<endle_li>  /msg NickServ identify <19941018>
<yangtse> 没事，办事你放心
<phoenixlzx> yangtse: 你不让人家灌水了，人家还去么？
<snugglecat> sikao_lfs, 那个我就不清楚了。
<snugglecat> sikao_lfs, 有时候有多个库同时存在是可以的
<endle_li> 请问有哪几个不错的PPA要添加？
<yangtse> phoenixlzx, 这个网站打算长期开下去？
<yangtse> phoenixlzx, 有资金支持？
<phoenixlzx> yangtse: 你觉得呢？
<sikao_lfs> snugglecat: 唉，我网上搜索了很多。都是windows无法定位错误。但是linux方面好像没人研究。。。。
<phoenixlzx> yangtse: 等你们来支持我呢
<yangtse> phoenixlzx, 我支持你，做水区斑竹
<snugglecat> sikao_lfs, 等等， 我的电脑就有同一个库不同版本共存的。 我去看看
<snugglecat> sikao_lfs, 忘了是哪个库了， 貌似和png有关的。 我装一个软件， 他依赖一个比我电脑中某个库的版本低。 让我装一个低版本的。
<endle_li> 刚才我看了一下，7z怎么打开？
<snugglecat> sikao_lfs, 现在就有俩同一个库不同版本的在我机器中
<iGoogle> Download impossible
<iGoogle> Information:
<iGoogle> No free slots for free users!
<endle_li> sudo apt-get install p7zip-full
<endle_li> 装这个才能看7z
<sikao_lfs> snugglecat: 说实在的，这样让我十分担心系统方面整合问题。考虑到相关的东西涉及问题和软件那么多。这让我感觉linux整体稳定性差。。。。
<Naked89> 有懂相机的吗
<snugglecat> sikao_lfs, 具体的不知道， 你说的那么底层的我不懂， 只是我刚好遇到过装一个程序， 依赖的库比机器中的版本低， 我装一个低版本的就解决问题
<endle_li> 相机？怎么了？
<Naked89> 之前不知出了什么问题，sd卡的照片都成的chk文件
<sikao_lfs> snugglecat: 算了，我自己测试一下就知道了。随便编个小程序测试动态链接库更新方面的问题。
<endle_li> 没遇到过这种情况。。。
<Naked89> 然后我全部把他放到电脑里了，但是很多读不出来了
<iGoogle> roylez: up
<Kandu> roylez_: 沒。後來發現他是故意這麼唱的
<snugglecat> sikao_lfs, 一般修改动态库， 应该是没问题的。 我就很少遇到需要连带程序也要重编译的情况。 除非 api 改变了
<snugglecat> 我听到我猫叫了
<Naked89> endle_li: 相机自己录制的视频 相机不能播放？
<endle_li> ？
<Kandu> endle_li: sudo aptitude install file-roller "~RSuggests:file-roller"+M "~RRecommends:file-roller"+M
<roylez_> iGoogle: .
<iGoogle> 上面的
<iGoogle> 下载的
<iGoogle> 有帐号？
<endle_li> 请问这是干什么的？
<iGoogle> share-online.biz
<iGoogle> Schnulli_--_Ich_Spiel_Fussball.mp3
<yangtse> http://www.archlinuxcn.org/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=9&p=35#p35
<^k^> ⇪ title: Archlinux中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 大家说说自己是怎么来到这个论坛的吧！
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • (转)VMWare启动安装在物理硬盘上的Linux系统（Ubuntu11.04系统） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342319 原文: http://blog.csdn.net/hunhunzi/article/details/6703074 背景： 之前用VMWare7.1.1在Windows下以虚拟硬盘的方式安装了Ubuntu10.10,用于软件开发，谁知道，整天编译代码，vmdk虚拟硬盘越来越大！ 而且即使你在虚拟机的Ubun ...
<wsgdlhy> 有没人在用wuala?问个问题
<tusooa> gang cai fa xian xia zai cuo Iso le
<yangtse> snugglecat, 做了一个swap file
<yangtse> snugglecat,  怎么就2G啊
<snugglecat> yangtse, 还要挂接它吧
<snugglecat> yangtse, 在 fstab 中设置， 忘了具体怎么做了， google it
<yangtse> snugglecat, 挂上了，不过4G文件变2G了。我x86——64的
<snugglecat> yangtse, google， 我以前也是照葫芦画瓢， 一知半解， 总之我是成功了
<snugglecat> knownbad, 在啊。 老婆过来啦。
<yangtse> # mkswap ./swapfile
<yangtse> mkswap: warning: truncating swap area to 2097144 KiB
<knownbad> ?
<knownbad> 上班去
<yangtse> snugglecat, 我明白了，这是3.0内核惹得祸
<yangtse> snugglecat, util-linux不认识3.0，认为它是旧版本，只支持2G
<snugglecat> yangtse, 哦， 酱紫啊。 貌似我原来也是弄 2 G 的
<yangtse> snugglecat, 2.6可以更大
<yangtse> snugglecat, 没有限制
<yangtse> 3.0就不行了
<snugglecat> yangtse, 那我不知道了。 linux 内核基本没一点概念， 以前做的就是照葫芦画瓢， 没想更多
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 老了， 没有那种求知的耐心了
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 能做就好
<yangtse> snugglecat, 用gparted随便建立了两个分区测试，没问题
<snugglecat> yangtse, 哦
<tusooa> ls
<namoamitabuddha> linux下是否有命令行工具可以像file roller那样察看压缩文档中文件并且及时解压?
<namoamitabuddha> 压缩归档文件
<tusooa> namoamitabuddha: tar
<moriramar> cfy 又不在呀……
<mike-w> 在线的同志有知道ACM频道的吗？
<mike-w> IRC上
<qsdiy> a+
<qsdiy> as
<qsdiy> d
<qsdiy> asd
<qsdiy> ASD
<qsdiy> HELLO
<namoamitabuddha> tusooa: tar做不到吧
<namoamitabuddha> tusooa: 我是希望操作起来像已经mount了的一样
<namoamitabuddha> mike-w: 欢迎acm神牛驾临
<mike-w> namoamitabuddha, 我是菜
<mike-w> namoamitabuddha:知道ACM IRC频道否？
<mike-w> namoamitabuddha, 貌似牛都用WIN
<snugglecat> namoamitabuddha, 啥意思
<snugglecat> namoamitabuddha, 自己弄一个 文件系统就好了， 像 iso 那样
<snugglecat> mount -t zipfile namoamitabuddha.zip
<namoamitabuddha> snugglecat: 你些
<namoamitabuddha> snugglecat: 你写
<namoamitabuddha> snugglecat: 写完之后传给torvalds
<snugglecat> mount -t zipfile namoamitabuddha.zip /media/和尚
<namoamitabuddha> snugglecat: 阿弥陀佛
<snugglecat> namoamitabuddha, 应该懂得相关知识应该不很难吧。
<namoamitabuddha> snugglecat: 你写完之后传给torvalds
<snugglecat> 应该可以的
<Pwnna> 2.6.38.11修正了什么？
<snugglecat> namoamitabuddha, 貌似可以通过 loop 设备
<Pwnna> restarting
<Pwnna> kernel update
<namoamitabuddha> snugglecat: 你慢慢玩吧, 当然要用回环设备. 阿弥陀佛
<snugglecat> 正在看呢
<snugglecat> 和尚
<snugglecat> 找到答案了， 有问题的又走了
<snugglecat> namoamitabuddha 我找到你想要的东西了 archivemount
<snugglecat> 这里有留言的吗
<iGoogle> memo 有
<roylez_> iGoogle: .
 * tusooa start installing Ubuntu
<tusooa> kai shi zhuang ben tu le
<iGoogle> roylez: 又看见我了？
<iGoogle> tusooa: oops
<roylez_> iGoogle: 我把你点活了，i给钱
<snugglecat> tusooa, 见到和尚跟他说下 archivemount 这个可以把 tar.gz 挂载到目录
<iGoogle> 我才改脚本去了。
<iGoogle> snugglecat: 去memo留言
<snugglecat> tusooa, 哪
<iGoogle>  /ms help
<roylez_> 你就那么点脚本，啥好改的
<tusooa> snugglecat: /msg MemoServ help
<snugglecat> 有 memoserv???
<tusooa> snugglecat: yes
<iGoogle> roylez_: 我今天改了一个，支持fx的。 lol 少有吧。
<snugglecat> 还真不知道
<roylez_> iGoogle: opera要抛弃了？
<snugglecat> 他得是个注册昵称吗
<tusooa> snugglecat: en
<iGoogle> roylez_: 还不是给你改的嘛
<tusooa> Aug 19 15:19:29 ubuntu ubiquity: #01528% [14 ibus-table-wubi 15.4 MB/16.3 MB 94%]                    213 kB/s 8min 8s Aug 19 15:19:30 ubuntu ubiquity: #01528% [14 ibus-table-wubi 15.5 MB/16.3 MB 95%]                    213 kB/s 8min 7s Aug 19 15:19:30 ubuntu ubiquity: #01528% [14 ibus-table-wubi 15.6 MB/16.3 MB 95%]                   230 kB/s 7min 30s Aug 19 15:19:31 ubuntu ubiquity: #01528% [14 ibus-table-wubi 15.7 MB/16.3 MB 96%]
<snugglecat> 貌似他的不是注册昵称啊
<tusooa> guo duan skip
<iGoogle> www.share-online.biz 没脚本下载了。你给一个。 roylez
<tusooa> snugglecat: Use raybot
<snugglecat> raybot????
<snugglecat> 不再啊
<tusooa> MaskRay's bot
<tusooa> create your own clone
<iGoogle> tusooa: 你op啥版本
<tusooa> zai ben tu an zhuang cheng xu shang kan dao ben tu zhong wen lun tan de lian jie le
<iGoogle> ～～
<tusooa> ben tu zhuang hao le, chong qi
<snugglecat> 和尚真的没注册
<snugglecat> raybot 在不
<MeaCulpa_> .
<roylez_> .
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 老美能从hmc里的vendor id啥的看出各个io是啥卡，我们只知道feature code
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 信息不对等...
<roylez_> 我也能
<roylez_> 就见那两种卡了
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 这对应表我们没有
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 我们这里十几种
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: mb 周末sametime根本不工作
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: IT太烂了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 你泄露公司机密
<NoIE> 很少有人知道，“百慕大三角洲”其实原来的名字叫做“百慕大四角洲”……
<NoIE> 可是有一天，有一角神秘地失踪了…………
<metbsd> 百慕大是噱头，他们自己已经承认了
<zhangkaixuan> 用debian的兄台在吗?
<zhangkaixuan> 在线的兄台们有使用debian的吗?
<zhangkaixuan> 哪位兄台使用的debian系统................
<wzssyqa> zhangkaixuan: 啥事？
<zhangkaixuan> wzssyqa: 兄台 帮忙看下/etc/gnome-vfs-2.0/modules/default-modules.conf文件里面的"file: file"前面有没有#号 谢谢了
<gjx> 2.6.38-11的内核到底更新了点啥呀
<zhangkaixuan> ezssyqa: 兄台?
<wzssyqa> zhangkaixuan: 无
<zhangkaixuan> ezssyqa: 谢了
<wzssyqa> zhangkaixuan: 为什么是 e？
<zhangkaixuan> ezssyqa: 额 刚不小心把这个文件给删除了，然后firefox总是下载东西时自动退出，我记得是这里的原因，但是记不清除了
<phoenixlzx> 还有没有人在啊....
<phoenixlzx> archlinuxcn.org 维护完毕，可以访问了
<knownbad> ?
<knownbad> zhangkaixuan: 有但不在。
<ljp`> /who*
<knownbad> 德国香肠
<ljp`> 大家早
<ljp`> 大家有没有见过linux 终端zhcon 五笔啊
<louxiu> 用拼音的飘过。。
<louxiu> 每次我打开一个新程序，总是显示在当前程序后面，每次还得按atl+tab。怎么改一下？ps:Gentoo+KDE
<louxiu> 有人遇到过相同的问题吗？
<ljp`> zhcon五笔OK :D
<ljp`> 配置一下/etc/zhcon.conf就可以了 打字飞快,不错的体验
<Dillon> 除了zhcon还有一个比较新的，原来装过，叫啥忘记了。mxxx?
<jiero> 谁在？
<jiero> 站出来看看 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=168&t=342349
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 我的窗口管理器设想。
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,睡覺中，，需要 1400 CST才能起牀
<Laputa> 有人用awesome嘛。。。
<jiero> Laputa: 来给我意见。http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=168&t=342349
<^k^>  06:10
<jiero> 还没人？
<jiero> 起床！
<jiero> 都给我起床！
<knownbad> 尿床了
<gebjgd> knownbad 对
<knownbad> 刚刚有人找你
<CyrusYzGTt> ..我現在蹭網上的，，
<gebjgd> knownbad 谁?
<knownbad> 找用debian的
<gebjgd> knownbad 靠
<gebjgd> knownbad 我又不是客服
<knownbad> 反正没人抱怨
<jiero> gebjgd:  knownbad 给意见 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=168&t=342349
<knownbad> 我又不用tiling.
<gebjgd> jiero fvwm随便弄成这样
<jiero> gebjgd: FVWM是吧。。。我倒。。。
<jiero> gebjgd:  FVWM 随便弄成什么样也没固定的。
<gebjgd> jiero 随便你弄
<jiero> gebjgd: 恩。但是没人装。
<gebjgd> jiero 怎么没人装?
<gebjgd> 多的是
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 这里没见有人用
<knownbad> 我都想
<gebjgd> jiero 我有用
<knownbad> 但只有12.1的银幕就不必了。
<gebjgd> jiero 配置现成的
<jiero> gebjgd: 都用FVWM好了，为啥那么多WM呢。。。
<gebjgd> jiero 自由
<jiero> gebjgd: 只要定义一下配置发布不就好了，干嘛麻烦到重写呢？
<gebjgd> jiero 蛋疼
<jiero> gebjgd: ？？？
<jiero> gebjgd: 我就是不明白为啥那么多人蛋疼到写了很多代码，实际上只用FVWM改个配置就行。
<gebjgd> jiero 世界上就有中文完了。要其他语言干嘛?
<jiero> gebjgd: 只要英语就行了。
<jiero> gebjgd: ^_^
<gebjgd> jiero 汉奸
<jiero> gebjgd: 不是说那个，我是说的为啥就没有个仅仅用配置文件定义FVWM的发行版。。。
<gebjgd> jiero 不知道
<gebjgd> jiero 你很蛋疼。上班了没?
<jiero> 走了。
<Pwnna> 2.6.38.11到底修了什么？
<knownbad> 还是lxde简单好用。
<Pwnna> o.o
#ubuntu-cn 2011-08-20
<Evanescence> 遇到python的面向对象就搞步清楚了，什么对象，类，实例，域，方法还有类的变量，实例的变量，傻傻分不清楚。想找一张类似mind的那种用线画出来的引导图，不知到有没有人知道这个哪里找？
<MeaCulpa> py的oop挺简单啊
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 吹嘘面向对象的，市面上材料太多了，找些Java码农的面包扫两眼即可
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 我还是新手，有推荐的几个关键词吗？我google自己找
<Evanescence> 主要是oo的关系搞不清楚
<MeaCulpa> 关键词...面向对象
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 额，好吧，应该会有博客会详细解说面向对象的，找找
<Kandu> 靜心再讀几遍定義就好了
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 打个比方，你在GitHub看到个好的库，用之，但那个库你用的时候要定制或者扩展一下
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 那些反oop人士，开源界的朋友，会fork这个项目，然后自己hack, 然后做patch
<Evanescence> Kandu: 读倒是精心读了，读了三遍完全没有头绪。。。
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 而oop人士直接继承需要hack的类，自己hack新方法或者重载老方法即可，根本不需要patch
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 面向对象就是让你不需要diff, patch
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 还有反oop的人啊？神奇了，
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 开源界多了去了
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 理论上diff, patch党都是因为原来的app没有做好oop
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 你能说个简单的在github的项目吗？我弄懂了oop就去看看
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 寄希望于一个nb的人能够搞清那些patch的代码关系
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 额，这么说patch不是挺麻烦的吗
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: ... 随便找咯...
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 麻烦，但是显得有水平啊
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 也对
<MeaCulpa> 再说很多C程序只能如此啊
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: C不是OO的吗？
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: OOP教徒的理想世界就是原来的代码永远不需要Patch
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 看怎么写的，java也能写成反oop
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: OOP类似共产主义...
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: ^_^，不错的理想啊，重新改原来的代码多 浪费时间啊，去开发新的东西好
<MeaCulpa> 无限接近不能达到
<Evanescence> 对，不能到达，毕竟程序就是程序，总归是有不足的
<MeaCulpa> 还有就是商业考虑，Java这样的之所以oop,因为可以一次编译处处运行，发布者只需要提供文档，别人就能继承，重载，而不是提供源代码供人hack
<Evanescence> 说起来我以前听说过一个没有bug的程序，忘记是什么了，在看sed&awk的时候看到的，还是在mutt里，记不清了
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 你也hack代码吗？
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 用别人的程序当然希望能继承了用...
<if_else> 各位兄台，现在用刻盘保存数据靠普吗？
<if_else> 光盘保质期多少来？
<atcho> if_else: 不晓得
<atcho> 现在u盘多少钱啊 想买一个
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，，貌似高科技的東西都很短命
<if_else> CyrusYzGTt: 移动硬盘，一甩，就 game over
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯， 磁帶機也差不多，，
<atcho> if_else: u盘呢
<if_else> atcho: u 盘放不了多少东西
<atcho> 不定期乱码。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 還是 無限的複製和繁殖數據比較靠譜，，所以要開源
<if_else> 有些电影，不常看，删了，再去下，麻烦，资源也一定多，所以想刻盘保存
<ljp`> /who*
<CyrusYzGTt> 那麼就找納米盤，，
<if_else> CyrusYzGTt: 哥，云存储，你要 网速阿，2,3G 的文件，蛋痛阿
<CyrusYzGTt> if_else§ 所以要壓縮，要自組織數據存儲，要DNA存儲
<CyrusYzGTt> if_else§ 保留數據基點，用夸克重建數據
<CyrusYzGTt> if_else§ 說到，網速，我覺得這個還是低寬帶好，可以在被入侵的時候有時間延時，，
<CyrusYzGTt> 所以，我一般不主動去升級帶寬，，讓ISP免費自動升級，，我才升級
<^k^> 新 深度PK版 • 看看这个测评，不错哟！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342361 http://news.newhua.com/news/2011/0816/129971.shtml 说实话，我是看到这个测评才加入Ubuntu阵营的。 就是强力，我喜欢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 iamgaojian — 2011-08-20 9:23
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 11.04分辨率问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342366 安装了11.04后，显卡是nvidia的，通过nvidia-settings 调整分辨率为1280*1024，并且保存到了 /etc/X11/xorg.conf里面了，但是每次启动电脑后都会恢复成1024*768，难过，求解释，xorg.conf内容如下 Code: # nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings # nvidia-settin ...
 * CyrusYzGTt 慶賀 hosts降低到107.9MB了
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<sikao_lfs1> 我总感觉这种hosts几百兆，而且还不得不时不时的上外面去更新，实在是有点搞笑！我还是主张gfwList搞个自动远程和本地DNS的选项！
<sikao_lfs1> 同时可以设置远程的DNS服务器
<sikao_lfs1> CyrusYzGTt: 我总感觉这种hosts几百兆，而且还不得不时不时的上外面去更新，实在是有点搞笑！我还是主张gfwList搞个自动远程和本地DNS的选项，同时可以设置远程的DNS服务器！
<link307> 奇了个怪了   为嘛直接进ubuntu怎么都进不去   得先引导一个win系统  然后再重启才能进
<link307> 请问这样有什么本质的区别吗？
<moriramar> link307: 在什麼地方卡住的？
<link307> moriramar: 没见到logo
<moriramar> link307: 屏幕上有沒有什麼字符？大概說下內容。
<link307> moriramar: 有一行是intel failed
<link307> moriramar: 应该是显卡的问题
<moriramar> link307: 不會是和你的網卡或者顯卡有關吧？
<link307> moriramar: 估计是的   最后是etho().....
<link307> moriramar: 不过现在好了
<moriramar> link307: 已經好了？
<link307> moriramar: 重新安装了下显卡驱动
<moriramar> link307: 嗯，那恭喜了。
<link307> moriramar: 嗯   我就想知道为啥会这样
<moriramar> link307: ……得過且過。小問題非要人家搞驅動的人才說的准……
<link307> moriramar: 哦～
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 无法挂载第二块硬盘上的某个分区 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342370 这个“第二块”硬盘分为c、d、e、f四个分区，c分区安装有windows7,插在拉laptop机主硬盘槽，ubuntu安装在“第一块”硬盘，它通过usb线连接laptop启动。 挂载失败的是“第二块”硬盘上的E分区，ntfs，它的其他三个分区也是ntfs能够成功挂载 ...
<sikao_lfs1> 哈哈，刚才打错了东西。我cd //   结果还真进入了//目录。pwd后显示目录为//     ls看内容发现就是根目录。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。真是个奇怪的失误和奇怪的知识点。
<xrfang> 有熟悉samba的吗？我无法在10.04 服务器上配置可以写的samba。请教？
 * ineed 问一个问题，ovi 邮箱不是已经关闭了吗？为什么我的还能用？莫非是人品好？
<ineed> 没人？
<ray__> 我在安装xp和ubuntu11.04后上网有问题,具体情况在http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=116&t=342373，请大家看一下怎么解决，谢谢
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - ubuntu11.04与windows xp双系统，xp不能上网
<ineed> 15 4ny0n3 7h3r3?
<phoenixlzx> 大家好！馊狗拼音输入法已经加入到新论坛里，欢迎访问。
<BILLYKANE> 地址呢
<YeLee> phoenixlzx:在哪里？刚才去看了一下，没有看到！
<phoenixlzx> YeLee: 论坛管理版已经有公告了
<YeLee> phoenixlzx: 没有在编辑器看到sogou input的字眼啊
<phoenixlzx> 你用的什么主题？
<YeLee> phoenixlzx: air
<phoenixlzx> 换一个主题试试，其他主题我还没有测试
<YeLee> phoenixlzx: 换了个主题，终于可以用了
<yangtse> phoenixlzx, 你该去#arch
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 请问各位BANDLUXE C179无限网卡如何在UBUNTU11.04下使用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342378 各位大神们好...小弟刚开始使用UBUNTU..这种心酸各种不懂.... 今天想用UBUNTU用SINGTEL的网卡上网的时候，发现...网卡完全没反应啊..我是不是应该安个驱动什么的呢.... 网卡型号是BANDLUXE C179 谢谢各位解答了  ...
<YeLee> yangtse: 管理员应该去Linuxsir拉人，那边很多高手
<phoenixlzx> arch官方的中文论坛就是linuxsir的子版面
<roylez_> phoenixlzx: 你就吹吧
<phoenixlzx> roylez_: 啥？
<CatUpp> 大家好，请教一个问题：如何在tty1下连接上宽带呢？
<phoenixlzx> CatUpp: ubuntu?
<CatUpp> debian……
<CatUpp> 桌面环境不小心卸载掉了……
<phoenixlzx> CatUpp: 那不知道了，试试sudo pppoeconf或者sudo pppoe-setup
<phoenixlzx> roylez_: 你说啥？我吹啥了？
<CatUpp> 前者试过了，没有安装那个软件包
<CatUpp> 我去试一下后者……
<louxiu> 再问一下昨天晚上的问题。。。 每次打开程序都不是默认在最上面的，每次还得按Alt+Tab。在哪里设置一下？KDE+GENTOO
<louxiu> 这个问题太蛋疼了。。。
<louxiu> 难道没有遇到过这个问题的?。。。
<snugglecat_> 和尚在不
<yangtse> linux论坛没必要那么多
<yangtse> 像讨论软件，都一样的
<yangtse>  不同就是安装，配置，软件包管理
 * yangtse 哥用6kb/s速度升级系统中
<louxiu> 好吧，好像行了。改一下Configure->KDE control Module-> focus-> focus under mouse
<yangtse> 升级系统，除了irc，别的什么都干不了了
<yangtse> 网页都大不开
<yangtse> 网页都打不开
<yangtse> 要是网速能到20kb多好
<yangtse> louxiu, gnome就没有这个问题
<yangtse> louxiu, 根本没这么高级的配置选项
<woju> yangtse: 难得
<louxiu> yangtse:KDE，我以前也没遇到过。在网上都找不到这个问题。
<Kandu> yangtse: 有的
<Kandu> yangtse: 這些選項，是個 wm 都提供
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • expr写进脚本报错？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342388 下面是自己写的一个小脚本和所要处理的数据，想把一段文件进行分割，结果出现这样的错误 Code: expr:non-numeric argument sed:-e expression #1,char4 : unexpected `,' 错误应该是出现在while循环中的前三句，实在想不出是怎么错了，求各位大大帮忙解决，小弟先拜 ...
<yangtse> Kandu, kde里的那些选项别的wm要是有我倒着走
<BILLYKANE> kwin
<BILLYKANE> 哈哈
<BILLYKANE> kwin吸取了很多wm的特长啊
<yangtse> 请教个问题，ubuntu扫描易那个软件包叫什么？
<yangtse> 我想编一个
<yangtse> xsane功能多，不实用
 * yangtse 万能的irc，告诉我扫描易是什么软件吧
 * yangtse 万能的irc，告诉我扫描易网址在哪里吧
 * yangtse 万能的irc，告诉我扫描易英文名是什么吧
 * yangtse 无知的irc，我诅咒你找不到媳妇
<Kandu> yangtse: kde 是用什麼 wm 的？
<yangtse> kwin
<yangtse> 四年前是 kwin
<yangtse> 现在不知道
<Kandu> yangtse: 哦。一個 wm 擁有另一 wm 的所有選項是不大可能。不過剛說的 focus 規則, 大多 wm 一般都提供 click sloppy mouse 規則可選。並提供創建新窗口時應用哪個規則可選
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • LinuxMint11启动选择问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342392 请教各位高手：近日小弟将LinxuMint11装入优盘做成了自启动优盘。但是在选择启动系统时会有选择电脑本身上到系统，甚是不爽！不知该如何修改，请大家指导！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yeyuanjun — 2011-08-20 12:34
<sikao_lfs1> yangtse: 扫描易好像是扫描仪。就是不知道是那个厂家的扫描仪。。。。。。我在ubuntu用过某个型号的扫描仪，但是是那个厂家自带的linux 程序
<gebjgd> 蛋疼, room
<sikao_lfs1> 大家在ubuntu下用wine玩过魔兽争霸3嘛？很奇怪，无法alt_tab切换回ubuntu。我这里唯一解决的手段是在新开的x进程里玩.相当于2个桌面x进程。通过ctrl+alt+f7/f8之间切换回桌面。。。。。。
<sikao_lfs1> 而且经常wine玩某游戏，游戏崩溃后。导致桌面分辨率必须得手动改回原来的样子。
<yangtse> sikao_lfs1, ubuntu默认有个软件叫扫描易
<lemonhall> ...................................................................................................
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs1  去#wine_hq
<yangtse> 一个简单的sane界面
<sikao_lfs1> yangtse: 是啊。感觉是扫描仪的意思。但是我安装过扫描仪，当时是官方网站上下他的驱动。本身就有厂家的扫描软件。
<sikao_lfs1> gebjgd: 好。
<gebjgd> yangtse sane能用的路过
<gebjgd> hp一体机
<yangtse> gebjgd, 我的也能用。xscne也能用。我想找个简单点，好用点的扫描软件
<sikao_lfs1> gebjgd: 确定是这个服务器的#wine_hq频道。我怎么进去后就一个人。而且系统给我帽子。
 * yangtse mp250,400元钱的打印机飘过
<gebjgd> yangtse 我表示没有这个需求
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs1 google
<yangtse> gebjgd, 比如扫描一个b5的纸张，怎么设置大小？
<gebjgd> yangtse 预扫描。鼠标选择
<yangtse> gebjgd, xsane?
<gebjgd> yangtse 或者直接用扫描仪扫到
<gebjgd> sd卡上
<gebjgd> yangtse 恩
<yangtse> gebjgd, xsane界面太丑，和我形象不符
<gebjgd> yangtse 有本事自己写个符合你身份的
<yangtse> gebjgd, 找一个比写一个简单
<yangtse> 就ubuntu里面那个扫描易软件
<phoenixlzx> archlinux中文论坛解决上传附件、文章编辑和引用的问题
<gebjgd> yangtse 你慢慢
<yangtse> 以前用ubuntu的时候用的
<gebjgd> phoenixlzx arch有中文论坛?
<phoenixlzx> gebjgd: http://www.archlinuxcn.org/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Archlinux中文论坛 • 首页
<yangtse> gebjgd, 他建的，让给我个水版版主都不给
<gebjgd> phoenixlzx 山寨的
<yangtse> 人特小气
<phoenixlzx> gebjgd: 怎么叫山寨
<gebjgd> phoenixlzx 已经转到debian testing没有压力
<yangtse> 话说arch论坛都很少有人去
<phoenixlzx> 你看archlinux官方forum的other language里面中文论坛是那个？
<gebjgd> openfetion啥的包已经废弃了
<gebjgd> 你们自己搞吧
<yangtse> 飞信项目都终止了吧？
<gebjgd> yangtse 还有
<gebjgd> 我说的是aur
<yangtse> gebjgd, 我说移动的飞信，好像说都不搞了
<gebjgd> yangtse 在搞啊
<gebjgd> 天天用
<yangtse> 早就和媳妇双双转gtalk了
<gebjgd> yangtse 什么都用的路过
<gplfeng> :-D
<yangtse> arch怎么多线程下载？
<yangtse> 就是同时下多个文件
<yangtse> pacman
<yangtse> 一次下一个
<yangtse> 受不了
<gebjgd> yangtse, 什么一天下一次？
<yangtse> gebjgd, 你都掉了还能看到？
<gebjgd> yangtse, 我刚从手机进入pc
<gebjgd> yangtse, 还能掉
<yangtse> gebjgd, 我用andchat 手机
<gebjgd> yangtse, 一样。
<yangtse> gebjgd, 我说pacman同时下多个文件
<gebjgd> yangtse, 不用arch了已经
<yangtse> gebjgd, 你用的androirc
<gebjgd> yangtse, 有区别？
<gebjgd> yangtse, androirc有了nick补全了
<yangtse> gebjgd, 买了电脑了，以后不用手机上irc了。
<yangtse> gebjgd, 现在用android手机当modem，gprs上网中
<gebjgd> yangtse, 我平时很少开自己的电脑。天天在公司老对着电脑
<gebjgd> yangtse, 所以直接用手机处理自己的事情
<gebjgd> yangtse, 羡慕你这样的大笑生阿
<yangtse> gebjgd, 用了一天的时间才把arch装好
<yangtse> gebjgd, 结果今天binutils gcc kernel等全线升级了
<yangtse> gebjgd, 哥毕业好多年了
<gebjgd> yangtse, 哟？
<yangtse> gebjgd, 现在待业
<gebjgd> yangtse, 哦小学毕业好多年了
<gebjgd> yangtse, 不易
<gebjgd> XD
<gebjgd> yangtse, 准备换工作？
<yangtse> 不换
<yangtse> 待业就好
<gebjgd> yangtse, 幸福阿
<gebjgd> yangtse, 待业就能养家糊口
<gebjgd> yangtse, 羡慕
<dreamysirc> yangtse: 二代你好
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 富二代？
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: {富,官}二代
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 我操。李刚的儿子？
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 羡慕
 * gebjgd 弄死丫挺的。。
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: lg和富一代杂交的
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, ?
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 私生子？
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 不要看不起私生子，他们在法律和普通生子一样
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 也享受继承权
<yangtse> 。。。
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: 这么刁
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 闹玩阿
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 下辈子投胎注意点
 * yangtse 哪个二代用神舟笔记本?
<dreamysirc> yangtse: ä½ 
<gebjgd> yangtse, ä½ 
<sikao_lfs1> 这个能自己做决定？好像私生子这个是被动承受的。。。。。
<yangtse> reboot
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs1, 未必。被射出的时候考虑下时机就对了
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs1, 是白天还是晚上
<sikao_lfs1> gebjgd: 你这可是大发现啊，居然自己能决定下辈子投胎。而且是精子状态的家伙居然能决定自己是否是私生子。。。。。。这可是了不起的发明。支持你
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs1, 技术问题
<ugoubuntu> 這用得上云计算。。
<gebjgd> ugoubuntu, XD
<gebjgd> yangtse, 辽宁省沈阳市 移动（全省出口）
<gebjgd> 参考数据一：辽宁省本溪市 移动
<gebjgd> yangtse, 给弄点三宝
<mayli> jj
<yangtse> ...
<yangtse> gebjgd, 都告诉你了，gprs上网
<yangtse> hibernate终于弄好了
<ugoubuntu> 通常只能定位到省级出口麼？
<yangtse> 不过发现不好用，systemd开机比唤醒快
<laq897456123> 同感
<yangtse> 或许该试试ice kernel
<yangtse> 据说这个hibernate快
<yangtse> hibernate就是在有事，不想关闭，开机继续工作时候用
<linsux> 甚么13寸小本屏幕能开180度的
<gebjgd> linsux, thinkpad edge
<linsux> 好嘛吃
<yangtse> linsux, lenovo s10-3t可以旋转180,还触摸的
<linsux> 不用触摸
<upo> 话说 为啥我们的 /dev/disk/里面没有by-uuid
<linsux> 我就平时外接显示器当台式机用，偶尔拿去当笔记本用
<upo> 话说  /dev/disk/里面没有by-uuid咋办～～
<gebjgd> upo, 人品不好
<upo> 纳尼
<upo> 你的有么
<yangtse> upo, 升级系统
<yangtse> upo, redhat9建议重新安装别的发行版
<gebjgd> upo, 有
<sikao_lfs1> cat /etc/mtab
<sikao_lfs1> cat /etc/fstab
<upo> 我是11.04 啊 今天编译3.0.1的内核～～make install的时候gurb-probe说找不到 uuid的
<sikao_lfs1> 好像有个命令是查uuid的。你google把
<upo> bkid 好像是 我查到了～～
<upo> 因为找不到uuid 然后我用3.0.1的内核启动 就直接进initramfs不出来了 这个咋办咧
<gebjgd> 洗脸刷牙去
<upo> 有没有谁知道 怎么在initramfs里面出来呀
<yangtse> 不用uuid，用 /dev的了
<yangtse> uuid有啥好的
<upo> 我编译内核的时候他要用uuid……不是我想用uuid的
<yangtse> 20k/s网速真快
<sikao_lfs1> ls -al /dev/disk/by-uuid                 就是查uuid命令。
<gebjgd> 蛋疼的蓝精灵 哦 蛋疼的蓝精灵
<upo> 嗯  我可以查到uuid
<sikao_lfs1> upo: 你先查清楚那个分区的uuid。然后写复制粘贴进去
<upo> 使用blkid这个也可以
<upo> 但是我用3.0.1的内核启动系统然后报错说找不到/dev/disk/by-uuid/ 所以进入initramfs了
<upo> 实际上我就是木有/dev/disk/by-uuid
<yangtse> 没事编译什么内核
<yangtse> 编译也不编译3.0.3
<yangtse> 还编译老版本的
<yangtse> 受不了鸟
<upo> 囧
<sikao_lfs1> upo:  感觉你做的系统建立设备文件的时候有问题。
<upo> 我那次下载了一个3.0.1 然后扔那 一直没有管 刚才想删了 所以编译一下
<upo> 刚才有查到ubuntu不喜欢用uuid
<upo> 我决定直接改grub.cfg里面的root=/dev/sda8 不用uuid了
<sikao_lfs1> upo: 这个问题我没把握。万一他转换是通过那个转换的呢？
<sikao_lfs1> upo: 对了,你编译的内核多大？
<upo> 吼吼
<upo> 我直接用的2.6.38的config
<upo> 然后vmlinuz是4.4M 然后initrd就无奈了 141M 杀了我吧
<upo> 话说用3.0.1启动起来啦～～
<upo> 不过似乎 不如原来的漂亮～～显卡什么的无奈了
<upo> 对了 有没有人用过reiser btrfs之类的文件系统
<gebjgd> upo, 有
<csslayer> btrfs 路过
<csslayer> initramfs 2.3mb……vmlinuz 2.2 mb的路过。
<upo> 囧 我还没配置内核的好不好 只是借用了官方的config文件
<upo> 话说csslayer btrfs你的读写速度有多少 压缩率呢？
<gebjgd> 不在乎内核文件大小的路过
<sikao_lfs1> 猛啊，难道你专门根据自己电脑配置做了裁剪？
<upo> 为啥不在乎 内核文件的大小呀 @gebjgd
<gebjgd> upo, 没那工夫
<upo> 囧 这么忙 还在irc上聊天呀～～
<gebjgd> upo, 恩，码工。
<gebjgd> upo, 有时间用手机上irc，
<upo> 囧 码农？
<upo> 话说 周六加班 @gebjgd？
<gebjgd> upo, 在家
<gebjgd> upo, 刚起床不久
<csslayer> upo: 我用ssd……
<upo> 额 14点了啊～～
<upo> ssd 这么HIGH？莫说是80G的SSD
<gebjgd> csslayer, 米人
<gebjgd> upo, 时差党
<sikao_lfs1> gebjgd: 比较好奇，问个你们业内的问题?你们的需求分析是那些人做的？还是你们程序员里的代表去的嘛？
<gebjgd> upo, 不在天朝
<sikao_lfs1> gebjgd: 能告诉我一般程序业界里什么情况嘛？
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs1, 大公司有专门作需求分析的
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs1, 我在的公司比较大。不清楚
<upo> 额 于是我想起了那句话 少壮不努力，一生在内地……
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs1, 因为涉及到硬件 控制和软件
<upo> cssplayer 你SSD跑多少速度？
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs1, 基本上硬件没有问题，控制和软件就问题不大了
<sikao_lfs1> gebjgd: 你是说主要是硬件问题？
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs1, 机械部分
<csslayer> upo: 我不测试这个……
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs1, 我们是作自动化控制的
<upo> 囧～～
<upo> 对了 问问大家哈 为啥我在服务器上编译内核 然后启动不了 服务器说 no root device found.Boot has failed.sleeping forever……
<upo> 为啥～～ 服务器说 no root device found.Boot has failed.sleeping forever……
<sikao_lfs1> gebjgd: 比如我们现在要做个基站视频监控方面的。涉及几千个基站。要求的是视频全部上传到某个服务器，数据量打算控制在摄像头部分。。。。。。。毕竟大部分图片相同。。。。假设你们公司做。一般工程是涉及硬件和软件在摄像头部分。   一般你们公司是技术方面流程是怎么样的？
<gebjgd> 我只是码工。不清楚。
<laq897456123> 没挂载上？
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs1, 反正我们公司每个项目都有simulator
<upo> 不知道有没有挂载上～～
<upo> @laq897456123 怎么看是否挂载上呀
<laq897456123> @upo,不知，我超小白，这会用的还是手机
<yangtse> gebjgd, 找到扫描软件了
<yangtse> gebjgd, simple scan
<yangtse> gebjgd, 把xsane删除了
<upo> 囧 @laq897456123 介绍一下怎么用手机上irc呗
<gebjgd> yangtse, 我试试看
<yangtse> 破解网络现在用什么软件？
<yangtse> 还是aircrack-ng吗？
<laq897456123> @upo,手机上的IRC软件一大堆啊，注意用cmnet就是了
<upo> 额 好吧 我主要是没考虑过用手机上irc
<laq897456123> 我用的gprs,3G的话应该更简单吧
<laq897456123> 我用的gprs,3G的话应该更简单吧
<upo> 额～～
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • （求助）联想本用ubuntu11.04装显卡驱动后连接外接显示器出问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342403 小弟，有一台联想昭阳E42，但是本本自带的屏一损坏无法使用，现在一直在用外接VGA显示器。 昨日小弟刚刚有幸加入到ubuntu使用者的行列中。但是在给机子用附加驱动装完nvdia GF8400的驱动以后无法识别外 ...
<fairywell> ..
<yangtse> 我要自己建立一个wifi网络，自己破解一下密码
<sikao_lfs1> 看你们这么多手机上网，我觉得很奇怪，怎么还没出现手机病毒来祸害大家。。。。。。
<yangtse> sikao_lfs1, windows病毒我都没遇到过
<yangtse> sikao_lfs1, 哥说，人品好的人的机器不出匪夷所思的问题
<sikao_lfs1> 我觉得手机达到电脑的效果的同时，，，，，估计linux病毒也要开始流行，另外微软搞不好就死在这种智能手机造的操作系统上。
<yangtse> 手机已经达到电脑的效果了
<yangtse> I think
<yangtse> 微软已经死了
<sikao_lfs1> 因为手机操作系统的桌面面完善有很多大的公司参与。
<yangtse> I thought
<yangtse> 走了
<yangtse> 破解wifi密码去了
<yangtse> 可惜，还是自己的
<sikao_lfs1> 我最近在测试linux游戏修改器。返回过windows.想当年我们玩的仙剑奇侠传新版，居然崩出错误提示，告诉我不能玩。
<fishoneeyed> 有人吗？
<sikao_lfs1> 老版仙剑98柔情版，论坛上有人造了linux下的改造，很不错的。尽管会崩。     也在上面测试了一下linux 修改器的效果，非常不错。
<fishoneeyed> 大家可以看到我说话吗？
<sikao_lfs1> fishoneeyed: 没问题。我能看到。
<fishoneeyed> 大家可以看到吗？
<jyfl987> shit, freenode封了好长时间来
<fishoneeyed> 奇怪我怎么看不到你们说话。
<sikao_lfs1> fishoneeyed: 有一个人能看到，按理就都能看到。
<sikao_lfs1> fishoneeyed: 字体？还是什么？
<sikao_lfs1> fishoneeyed: ni shishi  xian gaoding   ziti
<fairywell> ..
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 04:43:22)
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 你这个 back是什么效果？
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 掛機
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 用 /away ?
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ bingo
<jyfl987> 我来事实
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么我用 /away 就没有这个效果呢
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ,,所有的客戶端都可以的，，xcaht erc irr,,   etc
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么用你说下 反正我这里 用 /away xxx 可以离开 但是 /away 这样就没有你那种back的效果
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 好吧，，其實我是用 xchat的快捷鍵實現的
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: fuck
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 反彈
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • debian权限问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342406 我下载了一个.deb文件。但是双击后显示错误，提示说超级用户权限什么的。还有premission 什么的。我是唯一的用户，而且在用户和组里已经改我为管理员了。请问如何给予自己超级权限？ 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 spadark — 2011-08-20 15:14
<snugglecat> lemonhall, 很久不见
<snugglecat> lemonhall, 结婚了吗
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 怎么可能 你得问他艾滋治好了没
<snugglecat> jyfl987, 他这么久没来， 我想可能他找到人娶了， 在筹办婚礼呢
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 不大可能 浪子回头这种事 拍电影不错 现实中千万别当真
<snugglecat> jyfl987, .... 不是啊， 他不是总在找吗？ 我知道他都找了几个， 黄了几个。
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 做惯乞丐懒做官
<fairywell> 哪位兄弟能帮我下这个ppt， http://www.slideshare.net/xlvector/ss-8074113  不胜感激
<^k^> ⇪ title: 动态推荐系统关键技术研究
 * adam8157 烦死了啊
<snugglecat> .......
<BILLYKANE> pdf
<snugglecat> lemonhall, 出来， 出来辟谣。
<BILLYKANE> pdf的行不
<BILLYKANE> fairywell??
<lainme> roylez_: 李笑来那本书还算可以，不过我不同意他的一些说法
<roylez_> lainme: 不记得给你推荐了阿
<lainme> roylez_: 肯定有
<roylez_> lainme: 哦...
<roylez_> lainme: 方法不重要，想法也不重要，重要的是坚持
<adam8157> roylez_: lainme 哪本? 学英语的?
<roylez_> lainme: 囡囡，你的玉照神马时候发给我阿
<adam8157> 同求
<CyrusYzGTt> 同求
<roylez_> lainme: 我一直坚持找你要玉照，总有一天就会成功，“把时间当作朋友”，我就是这么想的
<fairywell> BILLYKANE, 都可以啊，谢谢
<BILLYKANE> http://files.note.sdo.com/1W84J~jtZO9pnM0140000U
<jyfl987> fairywell: 哈哈 推荐
<BILLYKANE> 下载地址
<roylez_> lainme: 几句话又把你瞎到了。不好玩
<lainme> roylez_: 给你发张船的吧。
<adam8157> 啊!!!!
<roylez_> lainme: 你又不是船
<lainme> roylez_: http://i.imgur.com/yub7m.jpg
<fairywell> Server Error in '/' Application.
<fairywell> The resource cannot be found.
<lainme> roylez_: 恩。坚持。这部分很有益。
<fairywell> BILLYKANE, 麻烦你发我邮箱吧， fairywell[at.]qq[dot.]com
<lainme> roylez_: 我也会坚持不发给你的。相信我
<adam8157> lainme: 什么书啊?
<roylez_> lainme: ...
<lainme> adam8157: 把时间当作朋友
<BILLYKANE> 好的
<roylez_> adam8157: 原来这个是原版 http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/TMuQVUF_MY4/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 热血男儿无敌凉快治愈版--【关八不清凉版】Drinkin'Boys_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 关八 Drinkin Boys 热血男儿无敌凉快 DJ Ozma 我爱神曲
<adam8157> roylez_: ca, 这都是神马啊
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你感冒好了？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 90%
<roylez_> adam8157: 热血男儿无敌凉快，没听说吗？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 好吧
<adam8157> roylez_: 还真没有
<roylez_> adam8157: 我给你找个现场版吧
<adam8157> jyfl987: 微菜自己租了一居, 我还在别墅里
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/WbqoMKENx3Y/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 【现场版】热血男儿无敌凉快_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 热血男儿 无敌凉快
 * adam8157 周末公司网速真快
<adam8157> roylez_: =,= 真重口
<roylez_> adam8157: high到没？
<adam8157> roylez_: 太生猛了...
<BILLYKANE> fairywell,已发送
<yangtse> 破解失败了
<yangtse> 郁闷
<yangtse> 就我第一台笔记本很顺利
<yangtse> 这两台都不行
<yangtse> mon0启动不了
<yangtse> 不破解了
<yangtse> 没意思
<yangtse> 我的密码是98765432
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac229492/
<^k^> ⇪ title: （重口）钢管舞后 - AcFun.tv
<adam8157> roylez_: 收藏, 回家在看...我正在办公室, 调休
<roylez_> adam8157: 一年多少天假？
<snugglecat> lemonhall, 出来
<adam8157> roylez_: 15
<ineed> 问个问题，电信工程是个什么专业？
<roylez_> adam8157: 没劲，跟我们一样
<snugglecat> ineed, 问 lemonhall
<adam8157> roylez_: 可以调休比较爽啊
<yangtse> ineed, 学艺术了什么的
<roylez_> adam8157: 有什么爽的，还不得做回来
<yangtse> ineed, 多上几个妹是正道
<ineed> lemonhall: 电信工程是什么专业？
<snugglecat> 有问题问 lemonhall
 * snugglecat 我就不信 lemonhall 能闭嘴到底
<adam8157> ineed: 搞电子和通信的
<ineed> yangtse: 你真*
<snugglecat> ineed, 有问题问 lemonhall
<gebjgd> yangtse 你真?
<ineed> adam8157: 那出来后干吗？
<yangtse> ineed, 以一个过来人身份告诉你的
<lainme> lemonhall: 似乎很久没说话了
<yangtse> ineed, 出来后就干不了了
<gebjgd> 蛋疼吧！room
<snugglecat> lainme, 所以啊， 想办法让他开声
<yangtse> gebjgd, arch里面人怎么这么少
<adam8157> ineed: 搞搞通信, 画画板子, 整整dsp啥的
<yangtse> gebjgd, 你怎么做的领导哦啊
<ineed> yangtse: 万一搞出小生命，怎么办？
<gebjgd> yangtse 都和我一样。用debian testing了
<adam8157> ineed: 你是这个专业?
<snugglecat> ineed, 问 lemonhall ， 问他怎么收拾
<yangtse> gebjgd, debian testing 不稳定，版本旧，以我多年的经验
<snugglecat> ineed, 他的经验丰富
<ineed> adam8157: 嗯
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • NV显卡“这个驱动已经激活，但没有被使用”，怎么解决啊。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342410 显卡是GF9600GS 1.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 foxcl — 2011-08-20 15:44
<gebjgd> yangtse 以我多年的经验正好相反
<roylez_> lemonhall: 猴子，好久不见
<yangtse> ineed, 你先结扎一下，毕业了再放开
<adam8157> ineed: 我和这专业差不多, 基本没上过课....
<yangtse> gebjgd, 的便最不好用了
<adam8157> yangtse: ...
<yangtse> gebjgd, 你看看你的软件版本
<ineed> yangtse: 莫非您老人家当年就是这么干的？ orz...
 * adam8157 纠结了好多年, 最后的选择还是debian sid
<gebjgd> yangtse 我要稳定
<yangtse> gebjgd, gnome kde组件版本都不一样
<fairywell> BILLYKANE, 来信受到，谢谢，但是好像没有附件呀。
<gebjgd> yangtse 不用de
<yangtse> gebjgd, 有的升级了，有的还踏步，令人匪夷所思
<gebjgd> yangtse 无所谓
<ineed> adam8157: 难道考试很简单？
<yangtse> gebjgd, 想当年偶用debian kde3，光光光光光全是fc
<gebjgd> yangtse 用了2年
<gebjgd> arch
<BILLYKANE> fairywell,没有吗?那我再发一次
<gebjgd> yangtse 不用
<yangtse> gebjgd, 那声音，记忆太深刻了。
<adam8157> ineed: 一路挂, 一路补, 拿到双证闪人. 不过我英语还好, 四六级一次过
<gebjgd> yangtse 不用de。所以没有什么感觉
<yangtse> gebjgd, 后来人说用gentoo吧，gentoo稳定，我不行，就试试看。
<fairywell> rhel稳定
<adam8157> fairywell: +1
<gebjgd> yangtse gentoo不环保
<yangtse> gebjgd, 就觉得很奇怪，怎么版本高的还不崩溃，debian那unstable testing在哄人啊
<lainme> lemonhall: 出来了~
<yangtse> gebjgd, 所以我转arch了
<gebjgd> yangtse hplip hotot都是破的
 * yangtse 其实现在想想，我用电不花钱
<ineed> adam8157: 嗯
<gebjgd> yangtse python 2到3的时候不少东西都没法用
<BILLYKANE> )fairywell,查收一下
 * gebjgd 自己交电费的路过
<yangtse> 现在早没什么问题了
<fairywell> BILLYKANE, 哦靠了
<roylez_> lainme: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6cd875abgw1dkc1kq0ha3j.jpg
<yangtse> gebjgd, 用debian就是把别人犯过的错再犯一遍
<fairywell> BILLYKANE, ok了
<fairywell> BILLYKANE, 谢谢啊，呵呵
<gebjgd> yangtse 没感觉。说的你跟debian开发者似的
<BILLYKANE> 不客气
<gebjgd> yangtse 起码我现在没有破包
<yangtse> gebjgd, 破包表示不理解
<gebjgd> yangtse hplip hotot
<yangtse> wine 26m ，整这么大做什么
<lainme> roylez_: 半自动发图bot
<roylez_> lainme: ...
<roylez_> lainme: 等你博士念完了也可以到这种境界
<ineed> adam8157: 听说有一个叫leetirc，用过没？
<adam8157> ineed: irc的? 我用irssi
<gebjgd> roylez_ 显摆
<yangtse> 好像有人说他是博士
<yangtse> 我上学的时候打过一个博士
<yangtse> 太爽le
<yangtse> laigeboshirangwozou
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你也google+了？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed 都和你说了，用了很久了
<BILLYKANE> 不用pidgin吗?
<lainme> roylez_: http://i.imgur.com/5fBYQ.jpg
<roylez_> lainme: 境界不够
<lainme> roylez_: ...
<gebjgd> roylez_ 威武
<roylez_> gebjgd: 啥？
<gebjgd> roylez_ 别装傻
<roylez_> gebjgd: 你说那个？
<gebjgd> roylez_ 踢人姿势
<roylez_> gebjgd: 一天看他在瞎掰了
<gebjgd> 崇拜
<gebjgd> roylez_ 就是
<gebjgd> roylez_ 再来还踢
<roylez_> gebjgd: I do not always op myself, but when I do, I SCARE THE SHIT OFF EVERYONE
<roylez_> gebjgd: /kickban了
<gebjgd> roylez_ v5
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd:
 * adam8157 主席V5
<ineed> adam8157: 这里有没有bot channel?
<gebjgd> vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv55555555555555555555555555
<adam8157> ineed: 不清楚啊
<gebjgd> ç´¯
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed 没买车?大款?
<gebjgd> ada
<gebjgd> adam8157 搞定lxc了么
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你们公司什么速度？
<atcho> linux下能使用ghost吗
<atcho> 我想把windows恢复了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 10M
<gebjgd> atcho ntfsclone
<gebjgd> atcho ntfs fuse
<adam8157> gebjgd: 在看namespaces和cgroup的东西...本来是要负责lxc的kernel这端, 后来发现没啥好弄得
<adam8157> gebjgd: 于是我最近的工作又水了
<gebjgd> adam8157 和unionfs不兼容
<gebjgd> adam8157 那还不好。只拿钱
<adam8157> gebjgd: 话说lxc除了用到namespace和cgroup, 其它都是userspace的实现啊...
<adam8157> gebjgd: 空虚
<gebjgd> adam8157 对
<adam8157> gebjgd: unionfs? 我去看下, 欢迎给提这种关于lxc的意见和bug...
<gebjgd> adam8157 靠。你又不是内核维护者
<adam8157> jyfl987: 微菜租了一个4000的一居
<adam8157> gebjgd: 我是内核的qa...
<gebjgd> adam8157 另外你好好看看 iscsi target
<adam8157> gebjgd: rhel的lxc support的内核部分测试交给我了...
<gebjgd> adam8157 不用rhel
<adam8157> gebjgd: iscsi又肿么了
<adam8157> gebjgd: 内核嘛, 和发行版关系不大, 我们最后还是要提交到upstream的
<gebjgd> adam8157 内核模块不全
<adam8157> gebjgd: 和lxc相关?
<gebjgd> adam8157 无关
<adam8157> gebjgd: 那我不管, iscsi有storage的人看, 一个美国老头和一个四川小伙儿
<jyfl987> adam8157: 一个人用么
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你看  这不是撑着了么
<adam8157> jyfl987: 和他lp
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我听xwinx说薇菜是他老爸来给他租房的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我那才4k3 两家人
<adam8157> jyfl987: 是的, 他老爸和lp各种跑, 他上班
<jyfl987> adam8157: 真没前途 这么大的人 还要老爸
<gebjgd> 一个月4000?北京?
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我各种仰望...
<gebjgd> adam8157 微菜月入多少?
<adam8157> gebjgd: microcai是这样租的
<lainme> 微菜有钱人啊。。
<adam8157> gebjgd: 不高, 他现在还在试用期
<gplfeng> 11.10被折腾坏了又回到11.04了:-(
<adam8157> lainme: sina试用期很黑的..
<lainme> adam8157: 什么意思？
<adam8157> lainme: 微菜在sina现在, 试用期, 工资很低
<adam8157> lainme: 而且据说试用期很长
<fairywell> sina还行吧
<fairywell> 核心部门应该在12k+
<jyfl987> adam8157: 大公司都是半年试用 不过可以工资不打折扣
<atcho> 请问一下， 我在ubuntu下 怎么才能把一个ghost备份的系统（windows xp）恢复到一个硬盘分区
<gebjgd> adam8157 什么地段?
<jyfl987> 百度上次找我 我就问过他们
<gebjgd> adam8157 我可以给他便宜
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我这就是, 但是一般都3个月转正
<adam8157> gebjgd: 便宜? 他在上地5街
<jyfl987> adam8157: 大公司嘛 红帽天朝分部不算大公司哈
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 你在国内还有房子？
<fairywell> jyfl987, 兄弟目前在哪？
<adam8157> gebjgd: 求租
<gebjgd> jyfl987 父母的
<adam8157> gebjgd: 在哪? 求租...
<gebjgd> adam8157 上地那破地方
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那薇菜肯定是他爸爸给付钱的
<jyfl987> fairywell: 果壳网
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 你父母多大了？
<gebjgd> atcho ntfsclone
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 什么时候房子租出来哈
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ---sudo apt-get update 失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342414 我用长城的宽带： Error log 如下： W: 无法下载 bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/jp.archive.Ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty-security_universe_source_Sources Hash 校验和不符 E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead. 如果我用电信的adsl就没事 网 ...
<adam8157> jyfl987: 是啊, 他lp还没工作, 工资都交房租了
<fairywell> jyfl987, 求网址，谢谢
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不够 他的工资房租都不够 肯定是他爸爸付钱的 看来他是个富二代
<jyfl987> fairywell: guokr.com
<soiamso> jyfl987: 。。。。
<cike> cp了win下的字体，为什么有些字体是方块？
<gebjgd> jyfl987 快60了
<gebjgd> atcho 和你说了2遍了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 微菜说浙江人家里哪家没有个几百万啊, 他家算是穷得...
<soiamso> jyfl987: 员工生活如此，sina也不是大公司吧
<gebjgd> adam8157 我艹羡慕
<jyfl987> soiamso: sina也不小吧 用户摆在那
 * adam8157 求租中关村附近卧室...
<gebjgd> sina一般
<adam8157> gebjgd: 他说只有几十...
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 额
<soiamso> jyfl987: 一上市公司还有试用期工资不一的，水平比较低
<gebjgd> adam8157 那好贵了
<gebjgd> 城里的房子也就是3000
<gebjgd> adam8157 带家具?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 也是 你别听他扯淡 他家里肯定有钱得要命  否则这么点日常东西都不能自理 肯定是富二代 平时都是佣人干的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 居然上京还带老婆来
<adam8157> gebjgd: 洗衣机, 空调, 柜子 床, 桌子就好
<soiamso> jyfl987: 用人不疑嘛，
<adam8157> gebjgd: 我就要一卧室啊 555
<cike> cp了华文隶书字体，但是只能看到方块，有人能帮上吗？
<gebjgd> jyfl987 你们租得的地段不好
<adam8157> jyfl987: 呵呵, 拖家带口来北京, 那么点收入, 这样租房...
<soiamso> jyfl987: 京城物价低
<jyfl987> soiamso: 那是人治社会才讲究用人不疑 你要上市 就得规范制度哈
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 我？ 我在沿海赛洛城
<jyfl987> adam8157: 所以说他根本不谙世事 显然是个富二代
<jyfl987> soiamso: 额 那哪里物价高？
 * adam8157 羡慕富二代
<cike>  cp了win下的字体，为什么有些字体是方块？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你们公司在哪里？ 我也想带电脑去你们那蹭网
<BILLYKANE> cp了之后还要设置使用
<soiamso> jyfl987: 上市公司都是没有工资差的
<gebjgd> adam8157 有钱
<gebjgd> adam8157 和我的房租一样
<gebjgd> adam8157 我在万恶的资本主义。公司在家对面
<jyfl987> soiamso: ]
<cike> BILLYKANE, 怎么弄？
<BILLYKANE> fc-cache -f
<adam8157> jyfl987: 融科资讯中心...
<cike> BILLYKANE, 弄过了
<adam8157> gebjgd: 400欧才?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你们好像10m不算多诶
<gebjgd> jyfl987 不认识
<gebjgd> adam8157 恩
<adam8157> jyfl987: 相当不多...
<BILLYKANE> 然后到控制中心等地方设置使用这些字体阿
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 石门村知道不 百子湾路上
<gebjgd> adam8157 所以我都没钱回国
<adam8157> gebjgd: 我想跳进资本主义的火坑!!!!
<gebjgd> jyfl987 是北京么?
<cike> BILLYKANE, 试过了不管在哪看，这些字体都是方块
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我向组织申请跟你一起去 监督你
<gebjgd> adam8157 帝都的物价真的和资本主义国家接轨了
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 但是收入呢 你一个月多少欧元？
<BILLYKANE> gconf里面呢
 * adam8157 非党员非团员, 无党派人士不想给和谐社会添乱, 主动要求滚蛋
<cike> BILLYKANE, 有没有可能是locale的事？
<gebjgd> 2200
<gebjgd> jyfl987 穷啊
<Oicebot> 2201
<BILLYKANE> 我没用gnome，不太清楚怎么弄
<cike> BILLYKANE, locale里面没有设定GBK？
<gebjgd> jyfl987 fishoneeyed 一个月3000
<BILLYKANE> 方块那就是字体的问题
<BILLYKANE> 你locale看一下阿
<adam8157> gebjgd: 才2200? 不是吧
<cike> BILLYKANE, 我用的是lxde
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 2k2 饿不死吧 你少来糊弄我 我上次看过有人调查10块钱在各地能买什么 在德国能买好多东西
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 你这是税后还是税前？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 肯定是后
<BILLYKANE> lxde应该有个lxappereance之类的设置程序吧
<gebjgd> jyfl987 税后到手的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 德国福利和税都重
<cike> BILLYKANE, 我找找看，谢谢
<BILLYKANE> 不客气
<gebjgd> jyfl987 fishoneeyed到手至少3000
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 那也不穷吧 租房400 吃饭呢？ 一个月 开销应该不超过1k5
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 他做啥的？
<gebjgd> jyfl987 吃饭? 2个人300吃死了你
<BILLYKANE> 也可以编辑~/.gtkrc-2.0,人工设置好字体
<adam8157> jyfl987: 万恶的资本主义
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 那其他的日常开销呢？ 照你这么算 貌似你一个月开销不超过1k阿
<gebjgd> jyfl987 资深网络维护
<gebjgd> jyfl987 不到1k
<jyfl987> adam8157: 对 资本主义真是万恶 物价这么便宜 搞得GDP不给力 人力却贼贵 根本就不尊重科学发展观
<adam8157> jyfl987: 看到了吧, 说实话这工资肯定不算高, 结果依然活得这么滋润
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 那你还说穷 还剩下1k多欧元 每个月都可以买个iphone 一个手枪 拿手枪把iphone打穿
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这不是废话么 我是不上他的当的
<gebjgd> jyfl987 出国吧
<gebjgd> jyfl987 别犹豫了。卖屁股都要出来
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 关键是没有人买阿
 * adam8157 irc内求美帝国主义老板收留
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 刚买了个touchpad...
<jyfl987> fivesheep: 99刀？
<fairywell> adam8157, 来 yahoo facebook google ms 都可以啊。
<fivesheep> jyfl987: 没买到99的. 只买了个 150的 32G
<jyfl987> 阿 对了 可以找加国小鬼倒点 touchpad来
<adam8157> fairywell: 人家要不要我啊???
<fivesheep> 贵了30
<fivesheep> 也还凑合
<gebjgd> jyfl987 不用apple 的东西
<gebjgd> jyfl987 没有美国滋润
<fairywell> adam8157, 有实力和运气就行
<gebjgd> jyfl987 美国更爽
<jyfl987> fivesheep: 那有什么意思 你在国外 这种东西 降价对你没什么意义阿 100和300有什么区别呢
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 我想去加国 但是没有人买我屁股 额
<fivesheep> 这种价格不经常有
 * adam8157 求rh本部收留, 整个L1B签证就爽歪歪啦....
<gebjgd> fivesheep 什么touchpad
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 你就是个研究院 为何收入也有2k多呢
<fivesheep> 明显低于硬件
<fivesheep> gebjgd: hp touchpad
<adam8157> http://www.archlinux.org/news/20110819-installation-media/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Arch Linux - News: 2011.08.19 installation media
<jyfl987> 可是你囤货有什么意思呢？只有在物资匮乏的地方人才喜欢囤货 以备不需阿
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 你有没有什么卖屁股的机会介绍给我哈 到时候我就出去了
<fairywell> adam8157, 贡献一些内核代码，自然会收留的。。
<fivesheep> jyfl987: 自用.. 当多买个kindle.. 看书用
<fivesheep> 150比nook color之类的值多了
 * adam8157 才1M/s的下载速度, 公司网络不给力
<jyfl987> fairywell: 是个路子阿 要贡献多少？ 一般情况
<adam8157> fairywell: 说的也是
<fairywell> jyfl987, 比如贡献了 aio，代码不用多，可能会立马叫你去
<adam8157> jyfl987: 其实能有几个patch被采纳就算比较厉害了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那天 加拿大那个小鬼说 80加元/月  50M
<adam8157> jyfl987: 万恶啊万恶
<jyfl987> fairywell: 额 要起作用容易 要比别人的效率高就难了
<mike-w> linux启动参数里的quiet是干什么的？
<fairywell> jyfl987, 嗯
<fairywell> jyfl987, 目前您搞异步io主要什么手段？
<fairywell> mike-w, 让内核少说话。
<jyfl987> fairywell: 我们是做网络编程的 主要用包装好的接口 比如 libev
<mike-w> fairywell, 什么意思？
<mike-w> fairywell, 少说什么？
<fairywell> jyfl987, libev ，研究下。。  这个好用吗？比起自己用 socket + epoll
<jyfl987> fairywell: 额 你还自己操纵epoll? 那不是不垮平台了？
<mike-w> 我自己试一下...
<gebjgd> jyfl987 我上班了
<gebjgd> jyfl987 不是学生了
 * gebjgd 下了
<ineed> !time
 * oink_IZSFQ 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 月 20 日 星期六 16:59:39
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<jyfl987> fairywell: libev是针对libevent的改进 libevent是一个跨平台的异步库 在linux上用 epoll 在bsd上用 kqueue 在其他上面我就不知道了 总之实现了一套相同的接口 所以就跨平台了
<jyfl987> fairywell: libev的接口更简洁和漂亮 当然那是针对c的 我是python程序员 其实用 twisted 或者 pyevent就行了
<fairywell> jyfl987, 我们一般用自己的 ipc io 等
<fairywell> jyfl987, 开源作者们的东西不一定可靠和高效
<ineed> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
 * oink_IZSFQ 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 月 20 日 星期六 17:01:52
<jyfl987> fairywell: 你是搞嵌入式的？？
<fairywell> no
<jyfl987> fairywell: ipc本来就不可靠哈
<jyfl987> fairywell: 有用过zeromq？
<fairywell> ipc还是可靠的，看你怎么处理丢失和重发
<fairywell> 没有哦
<jyfl987> 传信号高效 但是传数据不行 而且局限在物理机器上 所以大系统都要自己整一套message系统 额
<jyfl987> fairywell: 你在哪里干活？
<fairywell>  yep
<jyfl987> 怎么就不说话了？
<adam8157> .
<Dillon> O
<fairywell> jyfl987, 不方便说，也是互联网
<jyfl987> fairywell: 可以私聊嘛 难道是百度 华为 or gfw
<fairywell> 。。
 * jyfl987 天上人间双飞客 一夜风流两千五
<jiero> jyfl987: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=168&t=342349 帮忙看看。
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 我的窗口管理器设想。
<fairywell> jyfl987, 你们还常用哪些好的技术和思想？比如 内存池 线程池 无锁编程 等等？？交流下
<adam8157> jiero: 键盘流路过
<adam8157> fairywell: jyfl987 你们都是高科技啊
<jiero> adam8157: 知道，这个是给鼠标流准备的。
<fairywell> adam8157, 都是常用的，额。。。   还得看看你们的高科技呢
<jyfl987> fairywell: 我们在研发一个内存数据库 这个还不错 线程池没什么好说的 我们访问量并不大 无锁就更不用说了 关键看架构设计 和对数据的需求
<fairywell> jyfl987, sql or nosql 引擎怎么开发？
<jyfl987> fairywell: 我们现在是基于pgsql的 不过想转到mongodb 以及自己的内存数据库
<jyfl987> jiero: 你这个设想 要什么wm 就 framebuffer不就行了
<fairywell> jyfl987, 。。  sql 转 nosql？？
<jyfl987> fairywell: 你去 mongodb官方看下 有个转换映射表的pdf 大部分都没问题 不过最近我在另外一个项目上实践 发现mongodb还是不够nosql
<jyfl987> 缺乏一些数组上的增强
<fairywell> 哦
<jyfl987> 吃饭去
<fairywell> jyfl987, 引擎有自己的改进或者亮点吗？
<fairywell> jyfl987, 引擎还是用 B+ 为主吗？
<sikao_lfs1> 问一个问题。linux里面c编程。一个进程不以阻塞模式附加进另外一个进程是什么函数？（阻塞模式的好像有ptrace）
<jiero> jyfl987:  framebuffer是什么。。
<CyrusYzGTt> kk斷綫了，，想刷屏就刷，，
<jiero>  CyrusYzGTt     http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=168&t=342349 评论下。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 我沒有帳號。。進不去
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 不需要帐号。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 有些需要
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=168&t=342349
<jiero> 这个不需要，我退出了，照样进去了。
<CyrusYzGTt> ..。。評論是，，無語，，
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 什么？
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-8-generic #11-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 12 20:20:03 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<CyrusYzGTt> total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<CyrusYzGTt> Mem:         15986      14654       1332          0        783       6682
<CyrusYzGTt> -/+ buffers/cache:       7188       8798
<CyrusYzGTt> Swap:         3685          0       3685
<jiero> roylez_ 主席也帮我看看http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=168&t=342349
<roylez_> jiero: 看不懂
<jiero> roylez_  我做的多么简洁啊。。。怎么大家都看不懂呢。。。
<roylez_> jiero: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac228442/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 过去高台打飞机的方式射爆了。 - AcFun.tv
<roylez_> jiero: 太简洁了...
<jiero> roylez_: 哪里不懂。我把中文描述改改。
<roylez_> jiero: 从头到尾没有懂的...
<jyfl987> jiero: 你会什么技术？ 要不用html演示下嘛
<jiero> roylez本来想inkscape出网页幻灯的的。
<jyfl987> jiero: 你学学 html5 的技术吧 有好想法无法表达出来是很痛苦的 这个我以前感同身受 所以走上了编程的不归路
<jiero> jyfl987: 哦。 果然。啊。
<roylez_> jyfl987: ....
<jiero> roylez_: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_udqEp_YR4
<^k^> ⇪ title: Whack-A-Kitty - YouTube
<jyfl987> jiero: 而且你那个标题栏弹出效果说明 和 苹果的 launchbar不是差不多么
<roylez_> jiero: 看过好久了
<jiero> jyfl987: 不知道啊。
<jiero> jyfl987: 早就忘了苹果怎么用了。
<jiero> roylez_: 哦。
<jyfl987> jiero: 那你试试 wbar 很小
<jiero> jyfl987: 弹出的功能设想不一样吧。我这个是准备紧密联系 zeitgeist 使用的。
<jiero> 这个设想来源于 N900的 Hildon和Firefox的Tab group。
<jyfl987> jiero: 所以你要学技术阿 至少要做个能互动的原型出来
<jiero> 还有GNOME-activity-jounral 以及 nemo和
<jiero> jyfl987: 我是搞设计的:D
<jiero> 哈哈:D 学了那些能自己搞自然好。
<jiero> jyfl987: 互动模型？真的需要那种动态图吗？。。。。
<XwinX> jyfl987:
<tusooa> ls
<jiero> XwinX: 你也来 看看http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=168&t=342349
 * tusooa 把笨兔装好了
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 我的窗口管理器设想。
<jiero> tusooa: 你也是。
<tusooa> jiero: 啥？
<jiero> tusooa:  看看我给的链接。
<XwinX> jiero: 什么东西, 看不懂啊
<jiero> XwinX: ...
<jiero> XwinX: 我想劈人。。。都是说看不懂。。。
<tusooa> jiero: fx挂掉了
<jiero> tusooa: 不是吧。。。
<XwinX> jiero: 哈哈
<XwinX> jiero: 我到是觉得gnome2 加 一个dock很不错
<XwinX> jiero: 可惜现在没了
<jiero> XwinX: 老外说看不懂，然后一会儿就懂了。
<jyfl987> jiero: 我最鄙视只会设计的
<jiero> XwinX: 我这个是浏览器+手机操作风格。
<jyfl987> XwinX: 杂？
<jiero> jyfl987: 明白。
<tusooa> ● which notify-send
<tusooa> notify-send not found
<jiero> jyfl987: 每个人都找自己专长就好了。
<XwinX> jiero: 什么杂
<jyfl987> jiero: 总之就是不喜欢这类的
<XwinX> jiero: 在电脑上用手机操作风格不太好吧
<XwinX> jyfl987: 我恨 gnome-shell
<XwinX> jiero:
<jiero> XwinX: 为什么这么确定。
<jyfl987> XwinX: 我又不用
<jiero> XwinX: 好吧。不是给键盘流准备的。
<XwinX> jiero: gnome-shell这玩意不也是打算为平板准备的嘛, 恨死了
<tusooa> notify-send在那个包里？
<XwinX> jiero: 我用鼠标的
<CyrusYzGTt> GPU Memory Usage
<CyrusYzGTt>         Total                   : 2047 Mb
<CyrusYzGTt>         Used                    : 224 Mb
<CyrusYzGTt>         Free                    : 1823 Mb
<CyrusYzGTt> Temperature
<CyrusYzGTt>         Gpu                     : 55 C
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 靠 机器人没有t你
<CyrusYzGTt> Adapter: Virtual device
<CyrusYzGTt> temp1:        +66.0°C  (crit = +103.0°C)
<CyrusYzGTt> coretemp-isa-0000
<CyrusYzGTt> Adapter: ISA adapter
<CyrusYzGTt> Physical id 0:  +66.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<CyrusYzGTt> Core 0:         +59.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<XwinX> 哈哈
<jyfl987> 额
<tusooa> +q了
<louxiu> ...
<jyfl987> 机器人反应好慢
<jyfl987> XwinX: 你找我有啥事？
<XwinX> jyfl987: 不啥事
<XwinX> jyfl987: 无聊
<tusooa> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/download/file.php?id=139874&mode=view/info.png 为啥最讨厌右下角。好不正常
<XwinX> jyfl987: 你太远, 否则还可以找你吃饭
<jyfl987> XwinX: 要不下个月我去买电脑 你跟我去？
<XwinX> jyfl987: 好
<jyfl987> XwinX: 我刚吃好 我在考虑 要不要另找公司
<XwinX> 没问题, 不过去中关村?
<XwinX> jyfl987: 又要换公司?
<jyfl987> XwinX: 不去中关村去哪里？
<XwinX> jyfl987: 骗子集散地啊
<dreamysirc> jyfl987: 硅谷
<XwinX> jyfl987: 要不网上买吧
<sikao_lfs1> 问一个问题。linux里面c编程。一个进程不以阻塞模式附加进另外一个进程是什么函数？（阻塞模式的有ptrace）
<dreamysirc> XwinX: 要不白天买吧……
<XwinX> dreamysirc: 白天买和晚上买有什么区别?
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 測試 kk是不是斷綫了
 * Oicebot 对CyrusYzGTt说：看起来不太像。
<dreamysirc> XwinX: 你说晚上（网上），我说白天，有矛盾？
<XwinX> dreamysirc: 没有, 我觉得傍晚买最好
<jiero> jyfl987: 明白。我试试看吧。能做到什么。觉得困难。或许建个主意在Ubuntu Barinstorm
<jyfl987> XwinX: 要是网上买 咱们就没有由头出来吃饭了
<XwinX> jyfl987: 你忘了我上次买电脑了
<jyfl987> jiero: ubuntu 有 brainstorm?
<XwinX> jyfl987: 差点上当
<jiero> jy
<jyfl987> XwinX: 我网上找好的那种 再说 你最后不是没有上当么
<jiero> jyfl987: 有的。一个网站。
<XwinX> jyfl987: 但也没买到啊
<jyfl987> jiero: 你是搞触摸的 我也没办法玩  而且我是键盘流
<dreamysirc> jyfl987: 没有由头你好
<jyfl987> XwinX: 就当出来散步
<jyfl987> dreamysirc: ?
<XwinX> jyfl987: 好
<XwinX> jyfl987: 几号?
<jyfl987> XwinX: 再说吧
<XwinX> 哦
<jiero> jyfl987:我这个设计 如果要适应键盘流也没什么难度，
<jiero> jyfl987: 就是不如直接用 tiling wm
<jyfl987> jiero: 难说 你用鼠标和触摸的话 一些你核心的效果就根本没必要有了 比如鼠标移动上去图标变大 工作区放大什么的
<jiero> 键盘操控不行吗？
<jiero> jyfl987: 我要求的是限制数量的。
<link307> 求助：http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=342429
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 如何挂载硬盘上的NTFS分区
<jiero> jyfl987: 而且我这个设计，工作区实际是窗口分组。没有桌面的。
<XwinX> jiero: 我喜欢桌面, 我要右键刷新
<jyfl987> jiero: 恩 你这个倒是很有新意  要是有人闲的蛋疼 可以考虑给平板做个这种ui来试试
<jyfl987> XwinX: 注意应用场景 他这更多是给平板用的
<XwinX> jyfl987: 我讨厌把平板桌面弄到普通pc上
<XwinX> jyfl987: 我讨厌gnome shell, 讨厌unity
<jyfl987> XwinX: 你可以只在平板上用嘛 要不我去买两个平板来 研究研究 额
<XwinX> jyfl987: 好啊
<XwinX> jyfl987: 问题是现在gnome3 完全平板化了
<XwinX> jyfl987: 我恨
<jyfl987> XwinX: 也就是unity吧
<jyfl987> XwinX: 再说 谁叫你傻逼要去用gnome了 你看我们用tiling wm的多好
<XwinX> jyfl987: unity 也是
<XwinX> 都是垃圾
<jyfl987> 斗篷怎么还不上线 难道动车又出事了？
<XwinX> jyfl987: 没网络
<XwinX> jyfl987: 看到twitter 有消息
<phoenixlzx> 那位有电信网络
<jyfl987> XwinX: 靠 网络都没
<XwinX> jyfl987: 为啥要有
<phoenixlzx> 帮忙测试—— http://www.archlinuxcn.org/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Archlinux中文论坛 • 首页
<XwinX> jyfl987: 他刚回家
<phoenixlzx> 电信用户访问速度怎么样
<jyfl987> XwinX: 你们archer来了
<XwinX> jyfl987: 我不是电信网络
<XwinX> jyfl987: 这里archer很多的
<jyfl987> XwinX: 我知道 这里是arch-zh 当然archer多了
<jyfl987> XwinX: 什么时候我到北边找个公司 搬去你们那附近就好了
<XwinX> jyfl987: 为什么又要换公司?
<phoenixlzx> 同志们帮下忙吧...看看这个网站访问速度怎么样  http://www.archlinuxcn.org
<^k^> ⇪ title: Archlinux中文论坛 • 首页
<jyfl987> XwinX: 2012快到了 趁死之前多体验下不同公司么
<XwinX> jyfl987: 哦
<XwinX> jyfl987: 那来红旗吧
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何挂载硬盘上的NTFS分区 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342429 双系统，虽然说ubuntu下在图形界面可以很方便的对windos的NTFS分区进行挂载和卸载，可是我想知道怎么用命令来对windows的C盘，D盘。。。进行挂载和卸载操作(比如说在tty下)。顺便再问一下，在tty下貌似中文是无法正常显示的，那么有哪些办法 ...
<jyfl987> XwinX: 额  这个就算了吧 红毛都不想去 还红漆
<jyfl987> 这个机器人的回帖是怎么回来着？我要帮助在tty下的人
<jyfl987> .h
<jyfl987> ^k^: h
<jyfl987> ^k^: help
<^k^> jyfl987, 很少。  ㍪ 
<XwinX> jyfl987: 哈哈
<jyfl987> 这跟很少有个p关系
<jyfl987> ^k^: XwinX
<tonghuix> /users
<XwinX> 饿, 早饭没吃, 中饭没吃, 晚饭也没吃
<jyfl987> XwinX: 叫你老婆带饭回来
<XwinX> jyfl987: 嗯
<moriramar> 對了，Linux 下有沒有比較適合直接放在文件中的可讀寫的文件系统。就好比Squashfs（不過要能寫入）那樣的？
<jyfl987> moriramar: loop一个设备嘛
<XwinX> moriramar: ext2, ext3, ext4 都可以啊
<tusooa> aufs
<moriramar> jyfl987: 嗯，大概就是這樣，但是用哪個好些？
<moriramar> XwinX: 一個默認浪費5%空间的文件系统怎麼用我都覺得不太爽。
<CyrusYzGTt> /dev/shm 不需要格式化文件系統
<jyfl987> git 删除了一些文件 并且提交到了服务器 如何回复到删除以前的状态？
<CyrusYzGTt> git reset --hard
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 提交不了呢
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 而且本地也被污染了 pull过一次
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ git 貌似可以恢復的，，google git 回滾
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§  現在的 git 都會默認 git gc的，，所以應該可以的
<jyfl987> gc是什么 高潮？
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 关键是我要更新服务器那边的 如果我回滚到某个之前的版本 我如何提交呢
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 先 複製 mv name name.bak
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 先 複製 cp -arp name name.bak
<Kandu> namoamitabuddha: fpc 開始開發 jvm backend 了
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 然後就是 回滾的操作。google之
<Kandu> 今天的提交真活躍 http://cia.vc/
<^k^> ⇪ title: CIA.vc
<XwinX> jyfl987: 你控制服务器端吗?
<jyfl987> XwinX: 控制的
<XwinX> jyfl987: 把仓库删掉, 重新生成一个
<jyfl987> XwinX: 靠 没有别的办法么 这个git 用户体验很不好阿
<XwinX> jyfl987: git reset HEAD
<XwinX>  git revert xxxxxx
<jyfl987> XwinX: 没用 本地可以回退 但是不能提交到服务器
<XwinX> jyfl987: 不过会产生一条回滚的log
<jyfl987> XwinX: 具体怎么用 那个 revert 后面的参数是什么  还有执行后可以提交了么
<XwinX> jyfl987: sha
<jyfl987> XwinX: 你说 git revert xxx阿 这个xx是什么
<XwinX> jyfl987: 就是log 里那串数字
<jyfl987> 哦 那不就是version么
<XwinX> jyfl987: 对
<jyfl987> XwinX: 提交不了
<jyfl987> To git@geek86.info:jiaoma.git ! [rejected]        master -> master (non-fast-forward)
<jyfl987> error: failed to push some refs to 'git@geek86.info:jiaoma.git'
<XwinX> jyfl987: 那直接登录到服务器上执行 git reset 呢?
<jyfl987> To prevent you from losing history, non-fast-forward updates were rejected
<jyfl987> Merge the remote changes before pushing again.  See the 'Note about
<jyfl987> fast-forwards' section of 'git push --help' for details.
<jyfl987> XwinX: 可以么？
<link307> 请问如何断开ssh连接
<jyfl987> 服务器上的目录结构貌似和本地不一样阿
<CyrusYzGTt> link307§ exit
<CyrusYzGTt> link307§ ^C
<XwinX> jyfl987: 你能ssh登录上去就可以啊
<link307> CyrusYzGTt: -qTfnN 貌似加了这个参数之后是后台运行的
<XwinX> jyfl987: 少了一些文件是吧
<XwinX> jyfl987: 没关系的
<link307> CyrusYzGTt: 我把终端都关了，还是没断开
<XwinX> jyfl987: 不过你最好google一下, 我不负责任的
<CyrusYzGTt> link307§ 那麼就 pgrep ssh
<mengfei> exit就断开了
<CyrusYzGTt> link307§ 那麼就 pgrep ssh   kill PID
<link307> 然后kill?
<link307> CyrusYzGTt: 好野蛮啊
<jyfl987> XwinX: 操 我上去找不到 repo
<link307> CyrusYzGTt: 有没有正常一点的断开命令啊
<XwinX> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> link307§ 自己決定，，我一般都這樣
<CyrusYzGTt> link307§ 或者 rm -fr /run/ssh.pid
<link307> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<XwinX> jyfl987: 那这样试试, 你先在本地reset
<XwinX> jyfl987: 然后删掉远程的 master
<XwinX> 然后再把本地的 master push 上去
<CyrusYzGTt> link307§ 不用就算了，反正差不多。我一般都不用後臺的參數，，
<jyfl987> XwinX: 我不知道如何删除远程的master  wtf
<link307_> CyrusYzGTt: 没有  我就是想知道点儿其他的方法
<link307_> CyrusYzGTt: 经常把有的程序送到后台去
<CyrusYzGTt> link307_§ 那你不如放在服務中運行，，可以用 service命令
<tusooa> ls
<link307_> CyrusYzGTt: 觉得应该有办法把它重新恢复过来然后进行操作吧
<mengfei> link307_: kill吧
<link307_> mengfei: 。。。我说正常的方法    ssh
<CyrusYzGTt> mengfei§ 所見略同
<link307_> mengfei: 不知道ssh命令后头有啥参数有这功能
<CyrusYzGTt> link307_§ 嗯，就 kill掉吧，，反正命令關閉也是 kill的也有
<link307_> CyrusYzGTt: 额。。。好吧，总觉的有点遗憾。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> link307_§ 如果還有的話，，就是用 top或者 系統監視器 。。其實kill在後面執行
<link307_> CyrusYzGTt: 那要重新对ssh进行操作呢？kill再连？
<CyrusYzGTt> penghb§ f15的 ibus當第一次啓動輸入後，，用ctrl+space關閉，，鼠標移到其他的窗口還是會自動啓動
<CyrusYzGTt> link307_§ hmmm
<tonghuix> CyrusYzGTt:
<tonghuix> CyrusYzGTt: 貌似他会记住原先的输入法状态
<tusooa> dtach
<CyrusYzGTt> tonghuix§ 可是，不會關閉，，除非按 重新啓動
<tonghuix> CyrusYzGTt: 这应该是正常现象。。。
<jyfl987> XwinX: 靠 人呢
<CyrusYzGTt> tonghuix§ 不正常，，我就只有在xchat啓動過 ibus輸入法
<XwinX> jyfl987: 啥?
<CyrusYzGTt> 吃飯先，，
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<jyfl987> XwinX:
<XwinX> jyfl987: ?
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • [Arch官方] 2011.08.19 新版安装光盘 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342435 不出所料，在Arch对[core]库进行大量改动、内核升级3.0后， 官方推出了新的安装盘 。 官方通知： Quote: 2011-08-20 - Dieter Plaetinck 嗨， 升级Arch安装盘已经迫在眉睫：上一版本（ 2010.05 ）安装盘不止是有点过时了，而且还会导致网络安装出现错 ...
<tusooa> *** tonghuix (~user@221.216.208.136) has quit: Quit: 约会去  [19:51]
<tusooa> 2010.05........................
<jyfl987> XwinX: 操 原来 push可以 --force
<gplfeng> :-D
<roylez_> XwinX: http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/208502_700b.jpg
<tonghuix> 使用erc如何进行SSL的连接？
<XwinX>  roylez_ 主席不和谐
<roylez_> XwinX: xx
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 我现在想在用户空间读取内核函数里面的一个变量的值，哪位高手指点我一下？谢谢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342440 为什么内核空间读应用空间的数据要用get_user(),而传到应用空间要用put_user()这二个宏呢。查了很多书都没说明，书上只是说内核空间和应用空间不能直接读写，要通过这二个宏来 ...
<link307> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=342429
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 如何挂载硬盘上的NTFS分区
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 独自在家
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 恩
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我说我...洗澡去，洗完澡干活
 * MeaCulpa 再看大运会，记得大一的时候客串过一次市级田径赛，有两个日本大学选手参加，实力颇强，上海某大学选手每完成一次，都大喊“巴嘎”， 很给力
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 01:35:03)
<freeflying> GNUpuma: GUNDog
<maya> 猫叔又换ID了？
<tusooa> ls
<CyrusYzGTt> GNU普馬？？
<sikao_lfs1> 国内的，大家有什么发现？
<sikao_lfs1> 我刚刚连ssh的方式加密代理都不能出去了。难道是dns方面出的问题？
<sikao_lfs1> 本地dns + 加密代理  翻墙看来要出问题了。还得远程的。
<CyrusYzGTt> 本地DNS+外地DNS+VPN+SSH
<tusooa> GNU -> GUN ???
<MeaCulpa> 都ssh tunnel了还要本地dns干嘛
<CyrusYzGTt>  發現用 移動的DNS是不支持 ipv6通道的
<sikao_lfs1> MeaCulpa: 比如看优酷，如果用远程的 就发现非常卡，解析的地址也不是最近的。
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 太二了
<MeaCulpa> sikao_lfs1: 哦...优库之类本来就只能中国人看嘛
<sikao_lfs1> MeaCulpa: 唉，所以纠结，我感觉今天太特别了。好像天朝又升级了那个墙，功能强悍啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs1§ 嗯，我最近的 mldonkey都沒有server鏈接了，，看來又要學新的翻牆技術了，，
<sikao_lfs1> CyrusYzGTt: 你使用的是远程dns嘛？
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs1§ 嗯，就是 OPENDNS
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs1§ 不過，我發現 googledns跟opendns都是有過濾的，，很討厭
<sikao_lfs1> CyrusYzGTt: 现在访问外面正常嘛？比如www.google.com
<sikao_lfs1> CyrusYzGTt: 这个不算什么，毕竟公开的dns，全世界是明文公布的。
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs1§ 並不太正常，都會轉向 .hk的
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs1§ 我想在想找那種 無任何過濾的，，全靠本地hosts的，那種DNS
<sikao_lfs1> CyrusYzGTt: 域名系统是美国一家公司维护。又不是天朝。
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs1§ 嗯，怎麼說呢，，google貌似進行了黑暗交易
<sikao_lfs1> CyrusYzGTt: 我不相信天朝把国外公开的域名服务器全部ip都屏蔽，只有他认可的国内服务器dns才访问
<sikao_lfs1> CyrusYzGTt: 也许有可能这样。。。。。真头疼。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs1§ 我告訴你，，就是只能用天朝的ISP,要不然，，網速很慢，，而且。。。
<sikao_lfs1> 恩，如果我是国家做这个墙，对国外所有公开的dns服务器全部对用户屏蔽，唯一放行的是国内基础运营商的dns
<sikao_lfs1> 也只有基础运营商那些固定的dns服务器能访问国外的dns服务器。
<CyrusYzGTt> 算了，，還是找找有沒有其他比較小衆的技術。。下載教育片還有發 f8 tt
<sikao_lfs1> 已经证实，远程dns+代理加密还是可以翻墙。。。。。。他妈得不出我所料。。。。。。
<sikao_lfs1> 以后非得来回切换，真他妈的要命。我得去学学怎么脚本修改浏览器配置了。
<sikao_lfs1> CyrusYzGTt: 没有google没有做什么交易，好像完全是政府对他的东西过滤造成的，否则google的服务比百度的好多了。
<namoamitabuddha> vimperator怎么复制media object的url
<namoamitabuddha> sikao_lfs1: 美国DNS是一家公司维护的?
<namoamitabuddha> sikao_lfs1: 我怎么记得顶级DNS是在不同的地方的, Verys*什么的只是一个两个?
<sikao_lfs1> namoamitabuddha: 恩，他维护根域名服务器。。。。。。
<namoamitabuddha> sikao_lfs1: 那你说啥一家维护的
<namoamitabuddha> 谁用vimperator
<sikao_lfs1> namoamitabuddha: 是啊，这是他组织的方式啊。但是控制权在这家公司。你想想这家公司做地收钱，简直像政府。而且通过组织方式，全世界范围内业务，        也是我看到的效率最高的网络“政府”机构！
<namoamitabuddha> sikao_lfs1: 额, 是一家垄断的?
<sikao_lfs1> namoamitabuddha: 问google。
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 光盘纯净安装 ubuntu11.04 版本，系统无法启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342451 大家好，新手，问问题。 第一、新买的160G 硬盘--刚买的 回来就开装了 第二、不是双系统， 第三、光盘安装 简体中文，上海，默认键盘，自动登录。光盘是自己刻得，而且这个镜像在虚拟机上安装过能用 第四、最近刚刚 ...
<xiaobot> 有深圳的朋友吗
<happyaron> cfy 在不？
<xiaobot> 不再
<fighterlyt> 什么时候更新11.10呢
<sufre> 第一次登录IRC
<happyaron> fighterlyt: 十月17号更新就行了，那时候基本就是最后情况。
<fighterlyt> 哦，比较期待，unity越来越成熟了
<link307> 知道进程的pid怎么查看程序是哪个
<link307> 别说一个一个看啊。。。
<namoamitabuddha> 用ps -ef然后grep
<knownbad> snugglecat: 便泌？
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-8-generic #11-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 12 20:20:03 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<link307> namoamitabuddha: 这样还得找啊
<link307> namoamitabuddha: 比如说我想知道4585这个pid是哪个进程  怎么操作
<namoamitabuddha> link307: ps -ef | grep 4585
<link307> namoamitabuddha: sorry   我错了
<link307> namoamitabuddha: 谢谢  是这样的
<namoamitabuddha> link307: 应该有更加直接办法, 就是我不知道
<snugglecat> 和尚又走了??? 昨天找到的还没跟他说呢
 * Oicebot 挥手：“snugglecat姐姐，慢走~~~”
<snugglecat> knownbad, 怎么了
<knownbad> 说你啦
<snugglecat> knownbad, 说我干嘛
<snugglecat> 我一晚上没开过口啊。
<snugglecat> 在看xxx图片
<fivesheep> knownbad: 买hp touchpad 没
<knownbad> 没，hp要放弃硬体了。
<fivesheep> 关键是这价格
<fivesheep> $99
<knownbad> snugglecat: 就是因为你沉默才问。
<fivesheep> 买个video player
<knownbad> 不正常
<fivesheep> 都很值得
<snugglecat> knownbad, 神州要收购hp了？？？
<knownbad> fivesheep: 那里？
<knownbad> 快说！
<snugglecat> 有啥不正常的， 看xxx图片不说话
<knownbad> snugglecat: 转型
<fivesheep> knownbad: 去staple看看, 也许还有. 做price match. 昨天晚上先是hp上卖$99
<snugglecat> :)
<knownbad> snugglecat: 高潮憋在心里会得内伤
<snugglecat> 神州要收购hp了？？？
<fivesheep> knownbad: 然后有几个商店跟进, 我officedepot上买的
<fivesheep> 32G 版本 150
<knownbad> 妈的，太迟了
<snugglecat> knownbad, 所以边看边打飞机。 不说了，去看图了
<knownbad> fivesheep: 那个是$99？
<knownbad> 哦，看到了
<knownbad> 你是price match的？
<fivesheep> knownbad: 不是.. officedepot上直接就那个价格
<fivesheep> 我说32G那个. 150
<fivesheep> http://slickdeals.net/forums/showthread.php?t=3222038
<^k^> ⇪ title: HP TouchPad 16GB 129.99 32 GB 149.99 Office Depot - Slickdeals.net
<knownbad> 嗯，得打税
<fivesheep> knownbad: 也没货了
<knownbad> 我就是在slickdeals上。
<snugglecat> 我猫抓蟑螂的
<knownbad> 好货呢，snapdragon 1.2g。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 这价格绝对给力..
<knownbad> 只可惜不能上android。
<knownbad> $99我就买。
<AnThOnYhO> fivesheep: 知道谁在美国吗？
<AnThOnYhO> freeflying: 知道谁在美国吗？
<AnThOnYhO> 现在touchpad 16g只要99美元
<knownbad> 16g已没货了
<AnThOnYhO> 我知道
<AnThOnYhO> 美国实体店有货
<AnThOnYhO> walmart
<AnThOnYhO> Palm Pre 2 GSM版无锁也降价了。50美金一台。
<knownbad> walmart也没货
<AnThOnYhO> knownbad: 你在美国？
<euroford> AnThOnYhO: snapdragon 1.2g 批发价都要超过40USD吧
<knownbad> 出去碰运气去。
<AnThOnYhO> knownbad: 在的话，帮
<AnThOnYhO> 靠
<AnThOnYhO> 闪人了呀
<AnThOnYhO> euroford: 现在hp不生产webos了
<AnThOnYhO> 算是折价
<euroford> 传说是真的了？
<AnThOnYhO> 是的
<AnThOnYhO> 官网上价格已经调了
<AnThOnYhO> 不过没货
<AnThOnYhO> 部分实体店上还有
<euroford> hp也算是老牌的PDA厂家了
<AnThOnYhO> http://www.shopping.hp.com/product/rts_tablet/rts_tablet/1/storefronts/EPP_00_FB359UA%2523ABA
<^k^> ⇪ title: HP Home & Home Office Store - Sign In
<euroford> 可惜啊
<AnThOnYhO> knownbad好像在美国
<AnThOnYhO> 这人闪太快了
<AnThOnYhO> 哥想叫他帮忙代购一只
<hello_world>  (L)
<euroford> AnThOnYhO: 1.2G的CPU，能出口到中国吗？
<hello_world>  (H)
<AnThOnYhO> 这不叫出口
<AnThOnYhO> 这是电子产品
<euroford> 美国的出口管制，尤其是针对中国，那是相当严格的。
<euroford> http://export.gov/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Export.gov - Home
<AnThOnYhO> 知道
<AnThOnYhO> 用转运
<euroford> 尤其是嵌入式的CPU，好像超过1G，都是禁运的。
<euroford> 转运怎么玩，能逃过US的出口管制？
<AnThOnYhO> PC Richard & Son  16g 自取有货  邮购无货   now
<AnThOnYhO> http://www.officemax.com/technology/computers/tablets
<AnThOnYhO> 这家有
<^k^> ⇪ title: Tablets: Browse Tablet PCs & Computer Tablets at OfficeMax
<knownbad> fivesheep: 听说今早已有人在office depot外面排队
<fivesheep> knownbad: black friday 提前到来了
<knownbad> 绕了一圈就回家了
<knownbad> 没hack将来的用处有限。
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-8-generic #11-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 12 20:20:03 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<MeaCulpa_> .
<MeaCulpa_> ..
<gebjgd> jrrp
 * Oicebot gebjgd今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||||||_______] 78.89% (Lv16)
<gebjgd> jrrp
 * Oicebot gebjgd今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||||||_______] 78.89% (Lv16)
<gebjgd> !rppk fishoneeyed
<lubotu2> gebjgd: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Oicebot> gebjgd掷出了1，从f ishoneeyed的身边飞了过去，f ishoneeyed开始反击！
<Oicebot> f ishoneeyed掷出了 4，从gebjgd的身边飞了过去
<gebjgd> !rppk fishoneeyed
<lubotu2> gebjgd: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Oicebot> gebjgd掷出了 11，摔倒在了f ishoneeyed面前，f ishoneeyed开始反击！
<Oicebot> f ishoneeyed掷出了 12，狠狠抽打了gebjgd，gebjgd 损失了 127 点经验值！
<mugebjgd> !rppk fishoneeyed
<lubotu2> mugebjgd: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Oicebot> mugebjgd掷出了 9，瞄准的是f ishoneeyed，却不知把骰子丢哪里去了，f ishoneeyed开始反击！
<Oicebot> f ishoneeyed掷出了 18，正中mugebjgd的脑门，mugebjgd 损失了 33 点经验值！
<mugebjgd> jrrp
 * Oicebot mugebjgd今日的人品指数：[|||____________________________] 9.89% (Lv2)
<Dillon> B-)
<CyrusYzGTt> http://saveie6.com/index.php
<^k^> ⇪ title: SaveIE6: Help us save the best browser around
<CyrusYzGTt> penghb§ 感謝，bug已經修復。。不過，我還是在測試一段時間
<Pwnna> ?.
<^k^>  06:19
<CyrusYzGTt> 睡覺去，，
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
#ubuntu-cn 2011-08-21
<fighterlyt> hi
<^k^> fighterlyt, 好  ㍠ 
<snugglecat> knownbad, 昨晚看黄色图片看到睡着了
<Pwnna> ........
<knownbad> 真不举了？
<knownbad> 找只猫来帮忙
<snugglecat> 公猫出走三天了， 没回来。 母猫顾着抓老鼠
<snugglecat> 公猫出走三天了， 没回来。 母猫顾着抓蟑螂
<snugglecat> 是蟑螂
<knownbad> 怎么了？  被抓走了吧？
<snugglecat> 公猫出去风流了，留我在家看图片
<ineed> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
 * oink_IZSFQ 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 月 21 日 星期日 09:44:19
<ineed> Hi
<^k^> ineed, 好  ㍡ 
<ineed> ^k^: what's your name
<^k^> ineed, 我的名字是爱丽丝。  ㍡ 
<ineed> ^k^: female ?
<^k^> ineed, 难道你真的是她吗？  ㍡ 
<ineed> ^k^: yeah
<^k^> ineed, Ayuh。  ㍡ 
<ineed> ^k^: bye
<magic^O> ^k^, 周未无休
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • wubi安装失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342486 直接将映像解压到硬盘根目录，打开wubi.exe。选择“帮助我从光盘启动”，可是几分钟后安装失败…… 下面是日志,谁能帮我看看原因 :em20 [quote]08-21 09:26 INFO root: === wubi 11.04 rev210 === 08-21 09:26 DEBUG root: Logfile is c:\users\anchun~1\appdata\local\temp\wubi-11.04-rev210.log  ...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请教，桌面上的其它分区的图标如何去掉 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342496 按照http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=120&t=257333这个帖子的内容，修改fstab，让系统开机的时候自动挂载了两个分区。但是，挂载以后，桌面和dock出现了这两个分区。请问有没有办法，即挂载这两个分区，又不让桌面和dock ...
<tusooa> ls
<Evanescence> 有没有翻译英语词组的脚本？比如翻译 at once， 等等的
<tusooa> Sdcv
<Evanescence> tusooa: 好像不行
<Evanescence> tusooa: 脚本。。。。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • 用老这么久的11.10感觉俺英语变好了 ，这得感谢翻译人员动作太慢了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342502 用了这么久的11.10感觉俺英语都变好了 ，这得感谢翻译人员动作太慢了 统计信息: 发表于 由 linbin95 — 2011-08-21 11:52
<iIlL0oO> 用google翻译脚本
<Evanescence> iIlL0oO: 论坛里的谁的比较好？
<ilovezoe> perl正则和拓展正则的关系是什么
<moriramar> 安了個 pentadactyl 感覺和 vim 操作差別還是比較大呀……
<iIlL0oO> Evanescence: http://www.oschina.net/code/snippet_98523_4823
<^k^> ⇪ title: 命令行调用google翻译的ruby脚本 - 代码分享 - 开源中国社区
<Evanescence> iIlL0oO: Thanks very much
<freeayu> 为何， php 没有 一个框架能跟rails一样了， 但ruby这门语言却能写出rails这样的 框架？
<FrankLv> apt 可以查某个文件在哪个包中的吧？
<moriramar> FrankLv: 用 dpkg 查。
<FrankLv> 比如我缺 X11/extensions/Xrender.h，从名字上看应该是在libxrender-dev，但是有命令能查么？
<FrankLv> moriramar: 我看看ｄｐｋｇ　ｍａｎｐａｇｅ
<moriramar> FrankLv: 具體我不知道，我不是用Deb系的。
<moriramar> FrankLv: 不過dpkg要求包是已經安裝了的。
<moriramar> FrankLv: 沒安裝的包建議網上查……
<FrankLv> moriramar: 恩 刚想问如果没装怎么查，原来用yum有个查到参数
<Kandu> FrankLv: apt-file
<moriramar> FrankLv: 參考 http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-search.zh-cn.html 5.3 5.4
<^k^> ⇪ title: APT HOWTO (Obsolete Documentation) - 获取软件包信息
<FrankLv> apt-file                                                                   - search for files within Debian packages (command-line interface)
<FrankLv> Nice
<moriramar> 媽呀，不行，這1080P放着太吃力了。
<wxg4net> conky 里面执行脚本的输出信息怎么样才能加上颜色
<tusooa> wxg4net: ${color...}
<tusooa> ${execp some program}
<tusooa> ${execp echo '${color1}Hello World${color}'}
<wxg4net> tusooa: 部分加上颜色该怎么弄呢
<moriramar> tusooa: 話說，像我們平時收藏的高清電影拿到大屏幕上看的機會多不多？
<wxg4net> tusooa， 我需要在某些关键行上变色需要提醒下
<tusooa> 不知道。吾一般都不看
<moriramar> 就是屏幕纵向分辨率超過1080的。
<moriramar> ……
<moriramar> tusooa: 謝了……
<tusooa> wxg4net: 就是在要加颜色的地方用${color...}这样的阿
<wxg4net> tusooa, 刚才 http://184.82.18.210/picture/2011-08-21-125400_329x86_scrot.png
<tusooa> wxg4net: 执行的要用execp
<mike-w> i've just installed ubuntu11.04...
<mike-w> cool desktop
<wxg4net> usooa 多谢 我试试
<tusooa> 为啥砍头？
<wxg4net> tusooa, 多谢 我文档看的不仔细 惭愧
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 刚装了scim-sunpinyin 怎么设置中英文切换开关 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342510 。。别叫我设置输入法开关。原来那个shift切换中英的那个东西，在哪设置？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 liyafe1997 — 2011-08-21 12:45
<tusooa> ls
<phoenixlzx> hi
<^k^> phoenixlzx, 好  ㍥ 
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • ubuntu11.04 搜索应用到时候怎么输入中文？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342512 ubuntu11.04 搜索应用到时候怎么输入中文？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 99097747 — 2011-08-21 13:22
<link307> 求救啊！
<moriramar> link307: ?
<link307> cpu占用居高不下
<link307> 今天早上开机就出现了这个问题
<jie_temp> 原来直接输入 irc://irc.freenode.net/ubuntu-cn就行了。。。
<jie_temp> 晕死，
<link307> moriramar: cpu的一个核非常不稳定    动不动就100%
<jie_temp> Ubuntu的Firefox应该预装 Chatzilla 啊。。。
<link307> 然后操作就非常卡
<moriramar> link307: Ubuntu?
<link307> moriramar: 对
<link307> moriramar: 以前没这问题的
<moriramar> link307: 那你問問別人吧。對了，有試過設定cpufreq嗎？
<link307> moriramar: 没有
<moriramar> link307: 這樣吧，你先打開個終端，打個top，看CPU那欄是誰在作怪。
<link307> moriramar: xorg
<link307> moriramar: 我不知道这是什么
<link307> moriramar: 没错，就是它！
<moriramar> link307: ……xorg是你的圖形界面系統……
<link307> moriramar: 。。。。啊？那怎么办
<moriramar> link307: 那我無能為力，這你要找個用Ubuntu的問，我不是用Ubuntu的，要不你就忍到下次更新。
<link307> moriramar: 可是昨天又没有更新什么，怎么会这样
<KAO> 有没有人用backtrack的
<dreamysirc> 大家认为transmission还是deluge快
<jie_temp> dreamysirc: 有时候transmission 快，有时候 deluge快。
<jie_temp> dreamysirc: 纠结于最好是没意义的。。。
<dreamysirc> jie_temp: 我！@#￥%
<jie_temp> dreamysirc: 你是谁来着，我忘记了。
<tusooa> 突然犯贱了。。。想装践兔
<dreamysirc> jie_temp: 大哥健忘是好的
<dreamysirc> tusooa: 这算是么？
<jie_temp> tusooa: 不如犯贱去写个自己的WM
<dreamysirc> tusooa: distro跟wm有5毛关系~~~~~
<jie_temp> dreamysirc: 犯贱一般是想实验，做换发行版的无聊实验的太多了:D
<phoenixlzx> 最近不见疼疼和pocoyo
<jie_temp> phoenixlzx: 回国的疼疼很疼。
<phoenixlzx> jie_temp: tenzu回国？
<dreamysirc> jie_temp: 做实验？跟发行版有6毛关系？
<tusooa> ...
<jie_temp> 就是折腾么。
<tusooa> ls
<tusooa> 没人了？
<tusooa> 人都到哪里去了
<dreamysirc> tusooa: 被我吃了
<mike-w> 怎么把kde的程序删掉？
<tusooa> ...
<mike-w> 改gnome了，剩一堆kxxx
<tusooa> mike-w: 什么发行版
<mike-w> tusooa: ubuntu1104
<tusooa> sudo aptitude remove kdelibs5 # 试试
<moriramar> Ubuntu都KDELibs5了？
<mike-w> not installed :(
<tusooa> moriramar: 其实是kde4.但似乎名字就叫kdelibs5
<tusooa> mike-w: aptitude search kdelibs
<mike-w> remove kdelibs4的时候回复virtual package
<mike-w> 貌似悲惨了
<moriramar> tusooa: 呃……
<mike-w> remove kdelibs* 有么有风险？
<dreamysirc> mike-w: dpkg着kde相关的，就行了
<tusooa> mike-w: 应该没啥
<mike-w> gnome3实在...
<mike-w> 不方便
<ineed> adam8157: 我知道IBM为什么叫18m了
<tusooa> 那不就是1337
<dreamysirc> ineed: 是“18么”好不
<ineed> tusooa: 31337
<tusooa> 1337 leet
<ineed> dreamysirc: 哦
<mike-w> 为啥我的笔记本装ubuntu总有毛病？
<mike-w> 不能重启
<dreamysirc> mike-w: 人品不好，机品不足
<mike-w> dreamysirc: ==||
<ineed> dreamysirc: 人品好买彩票能中不？
<dreamysirc> mike-w: 信则灵，不信则还是灵
<dreamysirc> ineed: 不能
<mike-w> dreamysirc: 启动时候都得test mode
<mike-w> dreamysirc: 不然花屏啊。。。
<dreamysirc> mike-w: root，reboot不能？
<mike-w> text mode
<jie_temp> mike-w: 装meego吧。每日版本。
<ineed> dreamysirc: 那怎么能中呢？
<dreamysirc> mike-w: 会花的一般都是驱动问题
<jie_temp> mike-w: 你就可以最早用到wayland啊。
<mike-w> dreamysirc:  reboot=get stuck
<dreamysirc> ineed: 说了就泄露天机了
<mike-w> dreamysirc: =press power button
<jie_temp> 诸位，晚安。
<jie_temp> 希望大家有个好话题。
<mike-w> jie_temp: where are you...
<ineed> tusooa: i用哪个替换？
<dreamysirc> jie_temp: aur可以用wayland，aur可以变异过
<tusooa> 1
<ineed> tusooa: 那l呢？
<ineed> dreamysirc: 那明天那只股能涨停
<mike-w> 大不了哥手动在software canter里删
<tusooa> 1
<dreamysirc> ineed: 屁股
<tusooa> 都可以用1
<ineed> tusooa: 哦
<tusooa> 1, !, | 之类都可以。。。
<tusooa> 别人看得懂就行了
<ineed> tusooa: 那你用过leetirc吗？
<mike-w> xfce和gnome2比怎样？
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 谁会写gnome-shell的扩展？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342518 这段是网上搜到的更改所有窗口透明度的代码。 Code: global.get_window_actors().forEach(function(w){w.set_opacity(235)}) 但是只对已经存在的窗口有效，新开的无效。 能不能请高手写成扩展的形式，并且匹配窗口的方式更灵活些。 效果图： Screenshot-34.jpg 统计信 ...
<dreamysirc> mike-w: 萝卜青菜
<mike-w> dreamysirc: 那我试用一下
<XwinX> iGoogle:
<mike-w> dreamysirc: 自定义方面那个强？
<dreamysirc> mike-w: kde的选项多
<mike-w> dreamysirc: 刚卸掉，不习惯
<dreamysirc> mike-w: gnome2选项比xfce4.8多，自定义看动手能力~~~~~~
<mike-w> 哦
<gordon1> 有没有人试过在一台机器上做好系统，把磁盘换到其它机器上，ubuntu的udev会记录mac匹配网卡设备名，换硬盘的方式会导致新机器的网卡不工作。有人解决过类似的问题吗
<euroford> gordon1: 改回来，就OK了
<dreamysirc> 大家认为最好的torrent software是什么？
<iGoogle> XwinX: .
<dreamysirc> iGoogle: 神，有好的torrent p2p software推荐么？
<snugglecat> 但谷歌管理层显然认为“要么不做，要做就坚持到底”，于是决定收购摩托罗拉移动，获得了大约1.6万至1.7万项专利，从而令其可以挺直腰杆与竞争对手较量。
<snugglecat> 奶奶的， 摩托罗拉专利论万的啊
<snugglecat> 是不是写错了
<dreamysirc> snugglecat: 要和ibm比专利么？
<gebjgd> 蛋疼吧！ room
<snugglecat> dreamysirc, 我不懂， 一点都不懂， 只是看到论万的，吓了一跳
<dreamysirc> snugglecat: 看到ibm的数量，不吓了一百跳？
<snugglecat> dreamysirc, 那我不敢看了
<snugglecat> dreamysirc, 怕吓出心脏病
<snugglecat> 高铁的专利几万
<dreamysirc> snugglecat: 哦，有心脏病啊，听说恐怖片专治心脏病，不知道是真是假
<snugglecat> 没心脏病， 我说过我一点都不懂啦。 少见多怪
<snugglecat> 怕吓出心脏病
<snugglecat> 我更感兴趣的是高铁到底有多少专利
<snugglecat> 正 google 中
<cike> 有人知道KDE里面ALT＋F2运行命令怎么改成其它的么？
<snugglecat> 在支付巨额专利费的同时，中国企业也卧薪尝胆，将“吸收消化再创新”发挥到极致。铁道部总工程师何华武在今年3月透露说，“到目前为止，我们已经申请了946项专利。”
<snugglecat> cike, 有改快捷键的吧 在 systemsetting 中找找看
<cike> snugglecat: 找了半天了
<snugglecat> cike, 应该有的。 我都看到过， 不过我现在没有kde， 看不了， 再仔细找着看
<cike> snugglecat: kde的控制中心乱七八糟的，有些东西规整的都不明白
<cike> snugglecat: 标准键盘快捷键？那里面没有alt＋f2的事啊
<snugglecat> cike, 有的。 肯定有。 细心点。
<snugglecat> cike, 现在我没有kde， 问问其他大牛。 应该有的
<cike> snugglecat: 恩，谢谢
<snugglecat> ：）
<snugglecat> 不用谢
<nihui> cike: 全局键盘快捷键
<cike> nihui: 我找找看
<nihui> cike: KDE 组件选择 “运行命令界面”
<cike> nihui: 好的
<cike> nihui: 好了，谢谢
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu11.04 64bit 无法升级和更新软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342524 笔记本Y470 I7+ubuntu11.04 64bit。开始一切运行良好，一次开了很多窗口，有chrome, 有cadence，结果死机。。。这些窗口自动关闭了。重启cadence正常，但chrome进不去了，而且无法卸载，并且任何软件和升级都无法安装。只要一点install ...
<hccbook> no one here
<iIlL0oO> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=6689498434
<^k^> ⇪ title: 实体店 netlink HTB-1100 多模光纤收发器 多模光电转换器 2KM-淘宝网
<hccbook> ads?
<iIlL0oO> 43.00元
<iIlL0oO> 光纤
<iIlL0oO> 2K MB
<iIlL0oO> 千兆网卡
<hccbook> robot?
<cike> 如何把kate打造成IDE
<tusooa> use emacs
<mayli> cike: kate有点弱吧
<cike> mayli: 主要是喜欢kate的vi模式
<cike> mayli: 但是vi又用的不是太熟，所以kate正适合我
<mayli> cike: try vim
<cike> ma
<cike> mayli: yes,it's vim
<mayli> cike: 那就无解了
<gebjgd> vim路过
<CyrusYzGTt> gvim路過 vim
<mayli> gedit路过 -_-
<CyrusYzGTt> nano vim gedit gvim路過
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 从基本系统到gnome3桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342528 根据官方新手指南在虚拟机中安装成功，将步骤罗列如下备忘（接续Crazyhl的"archlinux新手安装指南"）： 1.使用root登陆，密码输入时不会显示。我们将继续用root账户进行工作。 2.我们之前已经设置好了网络，并且使用163的更新源，如果不放心的话检 ...
<mayli> cat/echo/grep/awk >> 路过
<CyrusYzGTt> 貌似 我也用 cat 合併 hosts
<mayli> CyrusYzGTt: 话说太大的hosts会不会有问题啊
<CyrusYzGTt> mayli§ 會，，只要 在 hosts.conf添加一個參數就可以了
<mayli> CyrusYzGTt: hosts和本地大cache缓存DNS服务器哪个会性能好一些呢？
<mayli> CyrusYzGTt: 我指的是把hosts里的项目导入到bind
<CyrusYzGTt> mayli§ 不清楚，，DNS的沒有搞過，，貌似看不懂文檔就不搞了
<mayli> CyrusYzGTt: 总觉得那么大个hosts会有问题
<CyrusYzGTt> mayli§ 不會的，只要修改個參數就OK
<mayli> CyrusYzGTt: hosts查询的时候呢？是不是和cat hosts|grep google.com 的效率类似？
<CyrusYzGTt> mayli§ 額，，不清楚，，。。我只知道如果hosts大於 100MB需要修改 hosts.conf某個參數
<CyrusYzGTt> mayli§ 額，，不清楚，，。。我只知道如果hosts大於 100MB需要修改 hosts.conf某個參數,,不過，我覺得大於20MB也需要，，
<mayli> CyrusYzGTt: 没有干过这个事情，我离dns服务器还比较近
<CyrusYzGTt> mayli§ ..嗯，，我是一般民衆，，我用hosts是過濾些國際網站
<mayli> CyrusYzGTt: tw？
<CyrusYzGTt> mayli§ cn
<mayli> CyrusYzGTt: 那为啥是繁体字呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> mayli§ 好看，
<mayli> CyrusYzGTt: 您真内行
<CyrusYzGTt> mayli§ 過獎
<gebjgd> mayli, 繁體是為了宏揚民族文化
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 繁體單獨一個字出現，能夠很快知道大概意思，簡體，我看某些單獨出現，，感覺不出意思
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 你說的多
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 你說的對
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 對於修正證道，是個障礙
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 對於修真證道，是個障礙
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 蛋疼？
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 不是，，是追尋
<CyrusYzGTt> ..nnd我用 yum-build.py升級了 setup到最新版，，糟糕了，，而且是rpm包
<CyrusYzGTt> 我發現 gmp在打包 rpm有 fedora自己的特有patch
<yunfan> 我用rcconf看的启动项目很少 可是实际进入系统却有好多进程被启动了 到底是另外有什么别的启动机制？
<soiamso> yunfan: 什么系统？
<yunfan> soiamso: u1104 for arm
<yunfan> 我现在就在这上面
<soiamso> yunfan: u 的 rc 系统是模拟出来的
<yunfan> soiamso: 那有没有现成的工具调整这些启动的？ 还有 有些东西 比如 gnome会自己有一套启动 当然我是用i3 没有用他 这些有文章介绍么
<soiamso> yunfan: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<^k^> ⇪ title: upstart - event-based init daemon
<soiamso> yunfan:  gnome 启动的东西都是依赖性的吧
<yunfan> soiamso: 我现在在i3下 可是 Network manager却被起出来了 本来应该是gnome下
<CyrusYzGTt> 傷心啊，，我的記憶被加密了。
<soiamso> yunfan:  i3 是什么？
<soiamso> yunfan: /etc/init/network-manager.conf
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ 某個DE,,不過 最近 intel有 i3/5/7系列CPU,,容易搞混
<yunfan> soiamso: i3-wm
<neolkb> 你们谁玩过新浪weibo的开放平台开发?
<yunfan> soiamso: 2009年起的项目 tiling wm
<gebjgd> neolkb, weibo是什麽？
<neolkb> 就是新浪微博
<gebjgd> neolkb, 沒用過
<neolkb> gebjgd, 你什么时候出国的?
<soiamso> yunfan: network-manager 是一个 dbus 控制的 network-manager, 在 桌面运行级别的rc添加 就可以？
<neolkb> gebjgd, 就跟twitter差不多的
<Kandu> yunfan: sudo update-rc.d network-manager disable `sudo runlevel | cut -d " " -f 2`
<gebjgd> neolkb, 沒用過
<Kandu> yunfan: upstart 是否兼容就不知了
<neolkb> 哦哦
<neolkb> xCHAT
<soiamso> yunfan: 你说的network-manager 是 gnome 的 app ?
<neolkb> 能不输出发不能跟随鼠标呢
<yunfan> Kandu: 不用
<neolkb> 怎么输入法不跟随鼠标呢
<yunfan> soiamso: 貌似
<soiamso> yunfan: 不是一个东西哦。
<Kandu> yunfan: 你用哪個 init 了？
<Evanescence> hi
<yunfan> Kandu: 我是u1104
<Kandu> yunfan: fpc 開始開發 jvm 後端了，很是期待
<Kandu> yunfan: 你不是 jyf..
<yunfan> Kandu: 怎么不是 你抽风了》
<soiamso> Kandu: freepascal ?
<cike> 有人用kate么？
<Evanescence> underline,italic,bold,colored txt, colored ?
<Kandu> soiamso: 嗯
<cike> 给整个配色方案过来
<Kandu> yunfan: jyf 用了多年 ubuntu 了，不會連自己用什麼 init 都不知道的
<yunfan> Kandu: 我只是用户 不是hacker
<yunfan> Kandu: 我是 programmer 不像你们 成天折腾系统 最近我才作了一次lfs
<yunfan> 等下个月发钱了配个台式机来搞熟系统
<scriptkids> 论坛被墙了?
<soiamso> yunfan:  现在台式机便宜
<yunfan> soiamso: 没错 找个amd平台 3k足够了 可以16G内存上满
<Evanescence> underline,italic,bold,colored txt, colored ?
<soiamso> yunfan: 不过最近半年所有东西都涨价，半年前更便宜。
 * CyrusYzGTt 慶賀一下 ，，google-chrome-stable 不會釋放內存，和關閉。。
<Evanescence> underline
<yunfan> 不用学 CyrusYzGTt 当冤大头
<yunfan> soiamso: 不会啊 内存还是跌价了
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ ,嗚嗚，，爾等在揭吾殤
<soiamso> yunfan: 主板这些都在涨，音响有的涨30%
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 你已经成为经典了
<Evanescence> test
<Evanescence> underline
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 什么经典
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 我不要經典，
<yunfan> soiamso: 恩 是发现主板涨了100多 至少 但是 内存跌得更多啊 上半年4G的299吧 现在居然139
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ 不清楚，，
<soiamso> yunfan: 原来2G 都169
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 嘿嘿  大头大头
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ ,,.我的是 筆電
<yunfan> soiamso: 现在 ddr3 1333的最便宜的 4G 139 南亚的 我从京东看的价 不知道有没有继续跌
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 总之你逃不掉
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗚嗚，，傷心啊，，天兮，地兮，人兮，可恨兮，毀滅兮
<soiamso> yunfan:  应该不会了，这个频率开始淘汰
<yunfan> soiamso: 那就是说现在是触底了？
<Evanescence> http://stardiviner.dyndns-blog.com (test)
<soiamso> yunfan: 是的，厂商还不如去生产 4G 的 SD 卡
<yunfan> soiamso: sd卡几块钱？
<soiamso> yunfan: 原材料质量小
<soiamso> yunfan: 替换速度快
<yunfan> soiamso: 现在很郁闷的是 那些主板只能上16G
<soiamso> yunfan: 很多厂商的 4G 1333 都是矮版
<yunfan> 8G x 8 是最爽的
<yunfan> soiamso: 额 那个4条一起插没问题吧
 * Kandu 膜拜做 lfs 的牛人
<soiamso> yunfan: 3W 一条
 * yunfan 膜拜自己写os的牛魔王
<soiamso> yunfan: 买最便宜的电源
<yunfan> soiamso: 你说的3w是能耗吧
<soiamso> yunfan: 是阿
<yunfan> soiamso: 我不是说耗电 我是说 主板上那些插槽靠得很近 这些内存能不能一起插 不卡住 额
<soiamso> yunfan:  本来就设计好的，怎么会卡住？
<yunfan> soiamso: 那就好 我是记得好久以前内存还分长的和短的 我同学就有几条内存不能插一块
<soiamso> yunfan: 那个是有钱人才能看见的 rambus
<yunfan> soiamso: 额 好久以前啊
<yunfan> 算起来都有5-6年了
<yunfan> soiamso: 现在是买个 费龙x6 好呢 还是买 apu好呢？
<soiamso> yunfan: apu 不是要连主板买的吗？
<yunfan> soiamso: EN
<CyrusYzGTt>  ,,額，原來剛纔kk不在，，
<soiamso> yunfan: apu 省电，正常还是用 cpu 吧
<soiamso> yunfan: 1055T ?
<yunfan> soiamso: 性能不行啊
<soiamso> yunfan: http://www.360buy.com/product/426715.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 【AMDA8-3850】AMD A-Serise X4 A8-3850盒装CPU（Socket FM1/2.9GHz/4M二级缓存/HD 6550D/32纳米/100W） 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<soiamso> yunfan: 这个强劲，而且带gpu 了。原来1055T 都比这个贵，还要配有gpu的显卡
<yunfan> soiamso: 这个a8接口不一样啊 买板子可能贵啊 就跟i系列板子一样
<yunfan> 这个居然功耗上去了 额
<soiamso> yunfan: http://www.360buy.com/product/427739.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 【微星A75MA-G55】微星（msi）A75MA-G55主板（AMD A75 /Socket FM1） 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<yunfan> soiamso: 你真是神啊 要不给我出个用 apu的配置
<soiamso> yunfan: 这个版还是 32G
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-8-generic #11-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 12 20:20:03 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<yunfan> 我靠 价格又掉下来了  那个南亚的内存调到129  真是一周掉10快
<soiamso> yunfan: 而且这个主板上的芯片linux都有驱动
<yunfan> soiamso: 不错 咱们出几个linux friendly配置表吧
<yunfan> soiamso: 但我有点怀疑这个a8的处理能力是否超过费龙x6
<soiamso> yunfan: A8 是 quad-core 你可以到 cpu benchmark 看看
<yunfan> soiamso: 4core 和 6core 比  主频还比不上 有点风险
<soiamso> yunfan: 主要看 passmark
<soiamso> yunfan: http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu_list.php
<^k^> ⇪ title: PassMark - CPU Benchmarks - List of Benchmarked CPUs
<yunfan> soiamso: 32G是好 就是8G单条贵
<soiamso> yunfan: a8-3850 分数比 1055T 高 20%
<yunfan> soiamso: 那这个用一般电源就行了吧？
<soiamso> yunfan: 220W 就可以了
<yunfan> 那确实可以了 一般电源250w总有了
<soiamso> yunfan: 300w 是浮云吧 ？
<johann> hi,there
<johann> struct utmp *utmp_next(){}，请问这是什么结构？
<yunfan> soiamso: 买个300w好扩展啊
<yunfan> soiamso: 比如以后插4个硬盘作raid
<soiamso> yunfan: 最大用电的几个部件都能计算的。
<CyrusYzGTt> 。。
<soiamso> yunfan: 也只有raid 才用300w 电源吧
<yunfan> soiamso: 也有可能以后插个更好的独立显卡
<yunfan> soiamso: amd的io听说很差啊
<soiamso> yunfan: io 到什么地方？
<yunfan> soiamso: 就他的 io 控制器
<yunfan> 以及算法
<yunfan> cache算法
<CyrusYzGTt> 以後可能不需要CPU用GPU就可以驅動128位的系統
<yunfan> 这么说也对
<yunfan> arm要发飙了
<soiamso> yunfan: 没有觉得
<yunfan> soiamso: 我觉得会啊 arm都有2.5G的了 能耗又那么低 大家都可以做
<soiamso> yunfan: 现在的代码都是优化到Intel 的，所以才这样吧
<yunfan> soiamso: 编译问题而已
<soiamso> yunfan: 还是分数比较靠谱吧，起码是个综合性能的评估，也有IO分数的。如果没有作假的话
<yunfan> soiamso: 只要他大规模用起来 不愁软件不为他优化 所以我期待win8上市
<CyrusYzGTt> vmstat 可以查看io
<jiero> 如果都用Debian Linux，arm普及是不是容易些
<yunfan> 京东自选配置上 那个主板无法选到 soiamso
<soiamso> yunfan: 可以吧
<yunfan> soiamso: 我这真的没有
<soiamso> yunfan: 刚上市？
<yunfan> soiamso: 在自选那个控制面板里 根本没有那个产品 但是网页上有
<soiamso> yunfan: cpu 选了没有？
<yunfan> soiamso: 选了
<soiamso> yunfan: 如果socket 不对，主板是不能选上的吧
<yunfan> soiamso: 但是这两个cpu明明是对的啊
<yunfan> 而且取消了cpu 还是没有那个板子出来看来 京东也是有猫腻
<soiamso> yunfan: 就是诱导你去买贵的？
<soiamso> yunfan: A75A-G35 有
<yunfan> soiamso: 对
<yunfan> soiamso: 这个比那个贵
<soiamso> yunfan: 而且差一点
<yunfan> soiamso: 我怀疑他们依赖数据写错了 我选了那个板子以后 再选cpu 么有任何产品了
<yunfan> soiamso: 这个散热还要另外买么？
<soiamso> yunfan: 我在上面组的机器，也是两三件一张单下单的，最好到货的时候看清楚型号，会发错货
<soiamso> yunfan: 不用了，原装就有一个
<cfy> yunfan: 你买了个咋样的机器？
<yunfan> soiamso: 我自己不会装cpu 这是个大问题
<yunfan> cfy: 准备下个月发工资了买
<soiamso> yunfan: 我买的时候也不会装。。。
<yunfan> soiamso: 那你怎么装的 最后
<cfy> yunfan: 有那个配置列表可以看么？
<yunfan> cfy: 正在配 等下发
<cfy> yunfan: 好
<soiamso> yunfan: 其实装主板才是难点。看说明书装的cpu, 主板安装没有说明书。
<jiero> 有个Meego上网本要发售了，华硕的。用Meego比Windows 7续航要短1个小时。。。
<yunfan> soiamso: 主板有什么麻烦的么》？
<jiero> 不过价格不算很高。 $199  1.3Ghz ATOM + 8GB SSD硬盘
<yunfan> soiamso: 电源用哪个的比较好啊？
<yunfan> 我要安静点的
<soiamso> yunfan: M-atx 结构。
<yunfan> m-atx不就是小点么
<soiamso> yunfan: 机箱有电源。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • 刚刚升到了11.10，怎么修改主题和图标啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342539 以前gnome2的主题不能用了？ 那图标呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 woodvillage — 2011-08-21 18:18
<yunfan> soiamso: 买个不带电源的就是了
<soiamso> yunfan: m-atx 在京东难找
<yunfan1> http://diy.360buy.com/DIY_Xxpz.aspx?id=612158   soiamso cfy
<^k^> ⇪ title: 详细配置 - DIY装机大师 - 京东商城
<Kandu> cfy: 這 haskell 果然不錯，怪不得 maskray 最愛它
<Evanescence> http://stardiviner.dyndns-blog.com (test)
<moriramar> Kandu: 你看上什麼了？
<soiamso> yunfan 多彩有套装
<cfy> Kandu: 怎么说？
<moriramar> 我暈，Gnome-panel 被 window-picker-applet 和 talika 給搞殘了……
<yunfan> soiamso: 哦 是么 你难道经常装机？ 怎么这些你都了解
<moriramar> KDE 要是有個 ed2k 軟件就好了……
<soiamso> yunfan 很少装机
<yunfan> soiamso: 那为何这些都了解呢
<yunfan> 我是完全没概念
<soiamso> yunfan 最近装过一次
<yunfan> soiamso: ^_^ 奸商这么多 陷阱也这么多 装一次机 都够你作奸商了
<Evanescence> itablic test
<Kandu> cfy: fpc 開始 jvm 後端了。本來是 write once, compile everywhere. 以後就要 write once, compile and/or run everywhere 了
<Kandu> moriramar: 沒
<Evanescence> test 有人可以看见这个颜色吗？
<yunfan> Kandu: 最近还有人用pascal作项目的么
<cfy> Kandu: 这和haskell什么关系？
<yunfan> 好像pascal被哪个语言拿来痛骂来着
<Kandu> cfy: 沒關係，只是說下好消息
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。那你为啥觉得haskell，还没说啊 :)
<Kandu> cfy: 這個得以後說
<cfy> Kandu: 好吧
<Kandu> yunfan: 不知道的
<yunfan> 出去吃饺子 哼哼  soiamso 反正我配置仍那里 等我发工资了再来检查下 有没有新品出来
<moriramar> Kandu: 其實我很奇怪的是 LLVM 似乎沒有前些年吹的那樣有吸引力。
<Kandu> moriramar: 哦，不知 llvm 是啥
<cfy> ...
<cfy> yunfan的配置呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> 因爲有  btrfs
<soiamso> cfy: http://diy.360buy.com/DIY_Xxpz.aspx?id=612158
<^k^> ⇪ title: 详细配置 - DIY装机大师 - 京东商城
<cfy> soiamso: thx
<cfy> soiamso: 问下，有没有配全了？
<soiamso> cfy: 不是配好了吗？主板不是那板A75MA-G55
<cfy> soiamso: 哦。
<soiamso> cfy: 你也装？
<moriramar> Kandu: ……呃，就是之前有個說打算和 GCC 競爭的一個編譯器架構。
<cfy> soiamso: 我随便看看。家里没台式
<soiamso> cfy: 那个U 还么有到货。
<moriramar> Kandu: 好像用到它的最後像樣的開源項目也就 CLang 和 Mesa 了。其它試用 LLVM 的感覺都是娛樂向的。
<mayli> LLVM编译内核呢？
<moriramar> mayli: 有人這麼做嗎？
<moriramar> mayli: 哦，要加個修飾，有人生產環境這麼做嗎？
<cfy> soiamso: 哦，我也不急，目前没打算
<moriramar> mayli: 不扯這個了，超出知識範圍。
<soiamso> Kandu: 你用haskell 多久了？
<mayli> moriramar: BSD有个编译的http://wiki.freebsd.org/BuildingFreeBSDWithClang
<^k^> ⇪ title: BuildingFreeBSDWithClang - FreeBSD Wiki
<CyrusYzGTt> only BSD??
<moriramar> mayli: 問題上面也寫了，而且這個也不受官方支持。所以我說好像不像前些年吹得那麼吸引人。
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 也有人拿 LLVM+Clang 編譯過 Linux 核心，好像就那樣吧。有幾個版本能編譯成功，但是沒後文了。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 好吧，我不知道是什麼，還是繼續圍觀爾等 神侃
<cfy> soiamso: 为啥内存这种买南洋的？足够了？
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 我等神來侃。
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 同坐等。
<soiamso> cfy: 便宜，而且 hp就用这个牌子
<cfy> soiamso: 哦。稳定性呢？
<soiamso> cfy: hp 稳定不？
<cfy> soiamso: 不知道，感觉热。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 嗯。對了。。我發現ed2k的服務器被牆了。害我有學會了新的方法穿牆。。
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 哈，我這一切正常……
<link307> 万能的irc啊！
<link307> 告诉我这个cpu 占用狂高的问题怎么解决吧
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 鏈接不了 server list
<link307> 折腾了一天  重装了两次
<link307> 问题依旧
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 你就用 www.emule.org.cn/server.met 唄……
<moriramar> link307: 應該和重裝沒有關系。我記得你說你最近才有這個情况的吧？
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ ..我用mldonkey的。。
<cfy> soiamso: 问下，主板那里A75MA-G55，说需要内奸GPU的处理器，这啥意思？
<cfy> soiamso: 问下，主板那里A75MA-G55，说需要内建GPU的处理器，这啥意思？
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: MLDonkey 也能改 Server.met 的地址的呀。
<Kandu> moriramar: 不了解情況
<Kandu> soiamso: 一天
<link307> http://i.imgur.com/p3WY1.png
<moriramar> Kandu: 哈，不了解什麼情况？
<Kandu> moriramar: llvm
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: 我估计被墙导致我的速度从100K变到了16K.。。。悲剧啊。。。
<soiamso> cfy: 就是要配 APU，但是 amd apu 是 socket FM1 的 所以不会配错
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 知道，不過，貌似天朝的，，我都鏈接不上，，奇怪，我就在天朝
<cfy> soiamso: 哦。了解
<Evanescence> 我还在下载12G的EVA这种超级大的动漫啊。没有速度怎么行？
<link307>  啊喂。谁能帮帮我啊
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 天朝的我也鏈接不上，不過我國外的能。
<moriramar> link307: 我問你話你都不睬的……
<Evanescence> link307: 装旧版本的linux试试？
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ ..這個我加過的，，
<link307> moriramar: sorry  没看到
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 那個，要不要我給你找兩個 Server 你手動加上看看效果？
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ .我都是手動添加的，，
<link307> moriramar: 今天早上有这个情况的， 然后重新安装了下
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: MLDonkey 應該有連接到其它客戶時更新服務器列表的功能的吧。
<moriramar> link307: 昨天沒這個情况？
<moriramar> link307: 還是你沒注意。
<link307> moriramar: 重新安装完什么都没有运行+什么都没有更新  那个cpu占用就不正常了
<link307> moriramar: 今天早上开机发现的。绝对是的。昨天晚上还非常顺畅呢
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 有。不過。。還是 沒有鏈接服務器，，我server list都 1657
<link307> Evanescence: 我觉得应该不是这个问题吧
<moriramar> link307: 昨天晚上發生什麼事情沒？或者你昨天晚上有什麼操作？
<link307> moriramar: 没有任何特殊的操作。正常的浏览网页，然后聊天。看电影
<link307> moriramar: 也没有更新什么
<moriramar> ……
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 1657 是什麼意思？
<link307> moriramar: 难道是cpu. 显卡啥的出毛病了？
<moriramar> link307: 多少年的機器？應該不會吧……
<link307> moriramar: 可是win7好好的啊
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 我更新到的server總數
<link307> moriramar: i5  10年的
<soiamso> Kandu: 自学 haskell 比较困难
<soiamso> link307: 软件问题吧
<link307> moriramar: 还有我发现不光是xorg，连firefox的占用都很高
<moriramar> link307: Firefox 從來都很高。
<link307> moriramar: 达到90%以上
<moriramar> link307: 是呀，你4核為什麼不讓人家用90%？
<link307> soiamso: 我重装过了，还没更新任何东西，刚开机那cpu占用旧不正常
<link307> moriramar: 这个倒是，可是总之现在很卡很卡
<link307> moriramar: 动不动就卡住
<moriramar> link307: 很卡的話，你看看 Xorg.0.log 和 .xsession-errors 之類的日誌文件中有什麼提示沒有？
<link307> moriramar: 在哪儿
<soiamso> link307: 前30秒，是ubuntu 主频控制时间，30秒之后呢？
<link307> soiamso: 什么意思？
<soiamso> link307: 你是怎样重装的？
<soiamso> link307: home 里面的 . 文件清空了没有？
<link307> soiamso: 全部删除的
<link307> soiamso: 所有的。
<link307> soiamso: 除了win7没删掉
<soiamso> link307:  win7 下正常吗？
<link307> soiamso: 正常的，很顺畅
<moriramar> link307: /var/log/Xorg.0.log 還有 ~/.xsession-errors 看看有什麼不對的吧。
<Kandu> soiamso: 我試試
<Kandu> soiamso: 第一印象非常不錯
<link307> Xorg.0.log中：(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
<link307> 	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<link307> 这是什么意思
<OT_iux> ob改名
<link307> 刚试了一下经典桌面
<link307> 问题依旧
<link307> 不过提示了一句   battery may be broken
<link307> 提示的是还剩30%的电量
<link307> 可是我明明一直把电源插头插着啊
<moriramar> link307: 那個偶然現象，我也有過。
<moriramar> link307: 然後再過會就好了。
<moriramar> link307: 有時候是重啟就好了，反正很神奇。
<link307> moriramar: 哦，可是还是老样子啊
<moriramar> link307: 我不知道，你再看看其它人的吧。
<link307> moriramar: 额。。。好吧
<link307> moriramar: 还是谢谢你
<Evanescence> jiero: hi, boy, are you going to code a window manager ? that link you send to me.
<jiero> Evanescence: i haven't decide yet.
<jiero> Evanescence: that idea jumped into my head and I think its worth to write down and spread the word.
<Evanescence> jiero: so you are design your own window manager ,
<Evanescence> jiero: good thought
<jiero> Evanescence: it just took me 5 minutes to think and if to write it up require 5 months of works.
<lolicon> gtalk 被封了吗？
<Evanescence> jiero: ^-^
<jiero> Evanescence: and I just found its hard to tasks need multiple windows, so its better be a "mode/theme" rather than a standalone WM/DE
<Evanescence> I Think FVWM will finish you job. really. really, but it is really a little hard to learn.
<jiero> Evanescence: there are 2 main tasks/ burden even if using FVWM: one is the organizer and another is the control of window-switchers :
<jiero> Evanescence beside, I don't think people will use FVWM now. FVWM user is becoming fewer.
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 光盘安装11.04，看不到原来在win7下的分区 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342549 原来有win7，想安ubutun组成双系统，插入光盘一切正常到手动分区的时候，找不到我在win7下为ubuntu专门分出来的30G分区。 看过置顶的 千奇百怪的分区表错误，还是搞不懂 为啥我的硬盘在ubuntu下几乎只有一个大区。。。下面 ...
<Evanescence> jiero: what organizer and what switcher ? you mean Win+Tab ?
<cfy> Kandu: 我破天荒的能上web的gmail了。。。
<lolicon> Kandu: 一直都能上。。。
<lolicon> Kandu: 你 dns 不给力
<cfy> lolicon: 是我一直不能上。。。
<lolicon> cfy: 。。。
<cfy> lolicon: 真开心 :D
<jiero> Evanescence the organiser I mean the 3 color pop you: they are actually custom shaped window as organizer application, call from titlebar; windows switcher is common binding on Alt+Tab.
<tonghuix> -----------
<Evanescence> jiero: window switcher can be down in fvwm, and .... write a custom shaped window with pyGtk ? (kidding)
<sikao_lfs1> 我问个问题？怎么测试远程dns？比如我用nslookup测试dns，这个好像是经过国内的墙，能否变成vps远端测试
<yunfan1> cfy: 你能上web gmail了？
<Evanescence> jiero: look, those three tasks are running processes or just text wrietdown ?
<cfy> yunfan1: 嗯，是的。今天上了下，发现可以了
<sikao_lfs1> 还有个问题，如何不阻塞目标进程的方式附加进进程 的函数？linux下的c语言！
<yunfan1> cfy: 那你要杀鸡还神了
<jiero> Evanescence: they are processes in my design,
<cfy> yunfan1: 为啥？
<jiero> Evanescence: could be custom dock though.
<Evanescence> jiero: ok, yeah, put one visual desktop of fvwm to your postion of three popup tasks ?
<yunfan1> cfy: 谢谢神明保佑阿 这种东西全靠运气
<sikao_lfs1> 阻塞模式是ptrace
<cfy> yunfan1: ....,哎，我真不想维护perl程序
<jiero> Evanescence: in my design: no desktop, just window switcher and group of windows:D
<Evanescence> jiero: actually, the most simple way is use Win- for window switch, Ctrl- for other common operation, like close open etc. use Alt- for your tasks pop and hide.
<Evanescence> jiero: key-bind is the quickest method.
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.linux.com/news/software/developer/81090-c-the-gpu-and-thrust-sorting-numbers-on-the-gpu  這個編譯是不是很麻煩
<^k^> ⇪ title: C++, the GPU, and Thrust: Sorting Numbers on the GPU | Linux.com
<yunfan1> cfy: 谁要你维护了？
<Evanescence> jiero: oh, sorry, i foregt your words in that pictures.
<cfy> yunfan1: 小脚本嘛。。。。
<jiero> Evanescence: I meant to design a way without using KEYBOARD for general people.
<yunfan1> cfy: 那个 down flash的？
<cfy> yunfan1: 处理po的
<yunfan1> cfy: 哦 给哈皮做的阿 这个我不是给哈皮做过一个么
<Evanescence> jiero: damn it, I think key is the best suitable way for non-desktop. anyway, general people, they just need time to adjust, like windows, they have beed used to windows.
<cfy> yunfan1: 处理po的？现在的简单，要不你上？py上吧
<jiero> Evanescence: I will place a block-like button on top-right corner of the screen to be window switcher.
<Evanescence> jiero: it's a habit problem. never a windows user will say windows is bad.
<yunfan1> cfy: 懒得搞 对出国没帮助
<cfy> yunfan1: .
<cfy> yunfan1: 谁`说对出国有帮助了？
<Evanescence> jiero: good idea. think no botton is better, bloack icon is disguesting.
<jiero> Evanescence when you see something good, your heart will not deny it because thats what you think.
<Evanescence> jiero: just put mouse on right-top will show all widnwos on center. like Maemo's hildon
<yunfan1> cfy: 既然没有 那就更不该做了
<jiero> Evanescence: then you must read what I wrote about corner.
<cfy> yunfan1: 唉。找个会perl的脱手，
<Evanescence> jiero: but most people still in windows, right ?
<cfy> yunfan1: 那个tusosa呢？
<Evanescence> jiero: damn it, my fault. back to read it.
<yunfan1> cfy: 他大概也不会接吧 你那个多少代码两 如果一个晚上可以搞定 我就用py写个
<jiero> Evanescence: :D
<cfy> yunfan1: 一个小时搞定
<jiero> Evanescence: so I hope meego will use this type of design:D
<cfy> yunfan1: 给这个输入 http://paste.debian.net/126894/ ，得出 http://paste.debian.net/126895/
<Evanescence> jiero: meego will use new UI design ?
<yunfan1> cfy: 那明天说吧 今天我要写周记 我现在都2点睡觉了 额
<cfy> yunfan1: 要求是不能用别的偏语言写，py应该可以的。而且是单源文件
<cfy> yunfan1: 好。明天我找你:D,你是用py写么？
<jiero> Evanescence: there are few UI for meego now, intel having one which is most common, Nokia lovers have hildon-meego port, and Nokia have its swipe.
<yunfan1> cfy: 恩 上次就用py的
<cfy> yunfan1: 好
<Evanescence> jiero: maybe i misunderstand your mean, but if you do not want switcher override your current widnow, where do you want to display switcheing all windows ?
<Evanescence> jiero: and I think put notify etc in bottom of screen is better, because usually people will not notice bottom.
<Evanescence> jiero: you want meego use your design ? but your desing only suitable for big screen....
<jiero> Evanescence: I think mostly people will notice what pop-up.
<jiero> Evanescence: My design is not suitable for medium size. but its just an idea in 5 minutes as I told you. It need refine and I still haven't changed a bit.
<Evanescence> jiero: oh, i remember one thing, the computer and widnow manager 's first reason is for people let them focus on current job, to many things will distrub brain. science prove that human brain can not process multiple process.
<happyaron> cfy: ping
<cfy> happyaron:
<cfy> happyaron: 我帮你找了 yunfan1
<jiero> Evanescence: so I hide all status bar.
<cfy> happyaron: 用py写 XD
<happyaron> cfy: yunfan1 不是 pyer么。。
<jiero> Evanescence: only Titlebar there, and even time is not visible.
<happyaron> cfy: Description: The GNU Emacs editor (with GTK+ user interface) GNU Emacs
<cfy> happyaron: 重写啊，本身也不长
<yunfan1> happyaron: py也可以麻 你忘了以前我给你写过那web的
<happyaron> cfy: 这句里， 最后的 GNU Emacs 应该是下一行的
<yunfan1> 我要看书去 等下再说
<cfy> happyaron: 果然在这里断行啊。。。
<happyaron> yunfan1: 赞，加油。
<Evanescence> jiero: but this how to let you monitor like last changes and email etc. popup too ?
<happyaron> cfy: 你加到git里吧。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。在这里断行啊
<cfy> happyaron: 你急着用？这个脚本哪里在用？
<happyaron> cfy: 翻译DDTP
<jiero> Evanescence: those have related to organizer settings.
<happyaron> cfy: 这个我最近一直在用，比po2db用的多
<jiero> Evanescence: I set 2 pop window, red and yellow for that, important mail in red, and normal in yellow.
<cfy> happyaron: ddtp?
<cfy> happyaron: 那我试试修复，你主要还是看 yunfan1 吧，我是真的不怎么想写perl了。厄，不过最近，也不想写程序。。。手腕痛。。。
<happyaron> cfy: Debian 软件包描述翻译
<happyaron> cfy: 哦
<happyaron> yunfan1: 期待
<jiero> Evanescence: 我觉得我用英文已经无法表达我的想法了。。。
<jiero> Evanescence: 我的英文太烂了。
<Evanescence> jiero: emm. yes, i have an idea, similar N900's hildon. just change virtual desktop's effect looks like change book pages.... it's cool ^-^ just an imagine
<Evanescence> jiero: worse than yours.... mine
<Kandu> cfy: 呃，沒上過。一直用客戶端的
<Evanescence> jiero: 用中文也许可以说清除点，俺是尽量用英文，希望有长进
<cfy> Kandu: ....
<jiero> Evanescence: my idea of window switcher is able to perform spinning 旋转， and zoom -/+
<Evanescence> jiero: 旋转是什么样子的？
<Evanescence> jiero: 我觉得翻书的效果何不错
<jiero> Evanescence: 你刚才的一点我要说，我想不出办法： 到什么情况下，来到的信息必须打扰用户
<moriramar> jiero: Evanescence: So you two are practicing English?
<Evanescence> moriramar: 呵呵
<jiero> moriramar: whatever you think is true:D
<moriramar> jiero: ...
<moriramar> Evanescence: 你居然用呵呵……
<Evanescence> jiero: 是的，恩，所以我理解是平常情况夏，屏幕上只有一个窗口，其他的都隐藏？
<Evanescence> moriramar: 那是傻笑。。。
<jiero> Evanescence对的。
<jiero> Evanescence: 还有一个标题栏。
<Evanescence> jiero: 恩。。。。非常难看，还是我想的有点不适应。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 好了。你试试，估计有bug,因为我注视掉了一行。估计是消除以前的bug,添加的行
<Evanescence> jiero: 总觉的应该有点什么。。。。
<jiero> Evanescence: ...我用E的时候就喜欢那个样子：D
<Evanescence> jiero: 标题栏还不如去掉干净
<jiero> Evanescence:
<Evanescence> jiero: o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<jiero> Evanescence: 标题栏是唯一提醒你当前工作的地方，然后还是放置唯一按钮的地方。
<jiero> happyaron: 看样子我还没有放弃。
<Evanescence> jiero: 其实应该保持简洁的，你的有点复杂，一般触屏就是上下左右滑动。所以常用的就四个动作。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 好
<jiero> happyaron: 我想要这个模式成为GNOME3窗口管理的模式。
<happyaron> jiero: 那就去游说啦。
<jiero> Evanescence: fu
<jiero> Evanescence 复杂？
<Evanescence> jiero: 哦，也对，忘了还要关闭的说，叉叉没了反而不妨便
<Evanescence> jiero: 是的，把东西再简单一点，只有四个动作就好了
<jiero> Evanescence: 一般Linux是不需要关闭程序的吧。
<jiero> Evanescence: b
<Evanescence> jiero: 要啊，我经常关闭再开
<jiero> 只有一个动作不是吗？
<jiero> 。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: 再说手机还是关的好，省电。。。。
<jiero> Evanescence: 我当时用Linux最大的理由是不需要关闭应用程序。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: 四个，向上下左右四个方向滑动
<jiero> Evanescence: m
<jiero> 都没有。
<jiero> 不能滑动。
<Evanescence> jiero: ^_^，我是上网本ASUA 100H，有点小，不关不行
<Evanescence> jiero: 不能滑动？我是说触屏的那种手指滑动。。。
<jiero> 桌面上能干的：就是捅右下角和按下左上角的按钮。
<jiero> happyaron: 应该去说服谁？
<happyaron> cfy: 目前看是正常的，等再用用看。
<jiero> happyaron: 狂发垃圾邮件？
<happyaron> jiero: GNOME的设计师
<jiero> happyaron: 不知道是谁。
<happyaron> jiero: Jon McCann
<jiero> happyaron: 我这个设计，希望被接受为全屏模式的GNOME3 而不是其他的。
<jiero> happyaron: 好的。我写邮件。
<Evanescence> jiero: 恩，。。不如这样，你参考下，可以融合到你的设计里，
<jiero> Evanescence:
<jiero> 这次说的参考 手指滑动？
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 給fedora寫或者可以，想讓我當小白，就在fedora實現
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我想：这个应该是种模式，而且需要 Zeiteigst 配合——否则我认为意义不太大。
<jarodlau> 有没有人研究 多点触摸的 ？  ftrl？
<Evanescence> 有五个桌面，中间一个，四角四个，双击不放左上移动到左上角就放到左上的桌面，各个角落用户自己定义程序存放种类 ？ 提示则把红色的紧急提示放到下方再上面一点距离，
<moriramar> 不行，I have a dream/Kalafina聽着有點上癮。
<moriramar> jiero: Zeitegist到底是個什麼東西？
<Evanescence> jiero: 把四角改成四方，
<jiero> moriramar: 就是记录工具。
<jiero> Evanescence: 好复杂。。。我的设计里写到，每个组最多3个窗口地说。:D
<jiero> Evanescence: 最多3个可能不够用。。。
<jiero> 越看我的设计越是偏执和离经叛道。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: 唉。。。这个很复杂啊？没有，没啥离的，是融合了各个WM 的一些特点。
<jiero> Evanescence:
<Evanescence> jiero: 无言？无语？还是。。。。 ？
<alpha080> 3 个太多了。
<jiero> alpha080对有些不算多啊。。。GIMP和Inkscape。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: 这样，我们先询问大众最最需要和最最经常做的操作时候什么，把最最常用的放在首位，这才是正道，是不是？
<jiero> Evanescence; 我怀疑，GNOME3会不会接受这种设计。。。毕竟。。。
<jiero> Evanescence:
<jiero> 我是认为少数服从多数是愚蠢的。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: G3自己的设计已经不错了，比unity好一点，unity我实在用不惯
<alpha080> 这个。。偶都是一桌面一窗口，不过我是kde
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<jiero> Evanescence: 呃。最常用的是什么呢。。。我这个纯粹是工作模式类的。
<jiero> Evanescence
<Evanescence> jiero: 恩，认同，不是说大多数人是对的，但是操作是客观的。。。
<jiero> Evanescence:  我曾经以sezen作为启动程序，从来就看不到桌面。
<Evanescence> jiero: 所以啊，问题就出在这，大家的模式都不同，我的喜欢awesome那种模式的，你喜欢类fvwm那种的，而且个人的操作也不同。
<jiero> Evanescence: y
<alpha080> 然后开两个activity
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 好吧，，等你實現再說，，我看小說去，
<jiero> Evanescence: 模式，就要有一个DE/WM具备全部的。
<jiero> Evanescence: 或者把这个加入到awesome去，作为补充模式。
<Evanescence> jiero: 所以我们只需要找出共同的，另外可以留下空间给扩展用，把基本的设计好，才是主要的
<jiero> Evanescence 基本设计都会被程序员到后来改动的乱七八糟。。。:D
<jiero> Evanescence:
<Evanescence> jiero: 汗，awesome加这个绝对不好看，awesome适合那种自由文字的，没有图标。上下两条bar都很小，加了就不好看了
<cfy> happyaron: 哦
<jiero> Evanescence: 实现不难是最基本的要求。而且这个本来就没什么内容。
<Evanescence> jiero: 不会啊，把扩展留给设计者就好，比如我们只用几个桌面，其他的空着
<alpha080> 呃，有没有考虑到3D？
<CyrusYzGTt> 不用考慮3D
<jiero> Evanescence happyaron 我还没找 女生看过这个:D 拉destine http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=168&t=342349
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 我的窗口管理器设想。
<widon> 在线看flash消耗那么多cpu是显卡驱动不行还是flash不行啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 3D是個渣
<Evanescence> jiero: 是没找到，为什么很多linuxer都要定制，为什么有不同的wm，可能不仅仅因为功能的不同，和需要的不同，有些是核心的觉得部舒服，比如unity的核心设计就很糟糕。把switcher放做左上角也很不好
<alpha080> 不是，我是指3D显示器
<Evanescence> jiero: Destine 是女的吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> 哦，
<jiero> Evanescence:
<Evanescence> 话说我从来没有IRC里见过女性用户。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> darkwhite§ 黑白兄？？
<Kandu> Evanescence: 見了也不知道 :P
<jiero> Evanescence是吗。我知道2个。
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ benben貌似也是 lady屬性，，不過沒有準確的信息
<Evanescence> Kandu: 对滴
<jiero> Evanescence: 好吧。我其实见识很少的，自己埋自己哦。
<Kandu> Evanescence: 我知道4個 XD
<jiero> Kandu: 还有谁啊。
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: 啊哈，难道是伪娘，我最喜欢了。。^-^
<Kandu> jiero: 你要做個自己的 wm 呢
<jiero> Kandu: 没有。我只是要个想要的WM。
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ ..我 ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你是来自香港吗？
<samul> 康菲公司要被整了
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 同樣 ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！。。我在這這麼久都不知道
<Evanescence> jiero: 我突然觉得，就算这些摆放好了，可能还不如一个透明微蓝色的皮肤主题呢。。。。让人赏心悦目。。。
<Kandu> jiero: 啊，是五個，不過有三個不在的
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我鄙视你。从来不告诉我。
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: 我还爱loli正太的，
<Kandu> jiero: 想想，然後做
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你是大叔。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 我說了，，吾 廣府人士
<jiero> Evanescence: zhe
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ ,,
<Evanescence> jiero: 是吧
<jiero> Evanescence 这是工作配置啊。。。不是娱乐玩的。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 是吧，，加冠五載了
<jiero> Evanescence:
<Evanescence> jiero: :-)，，玩笑玩笑，不过你的for general people的确是很难搞啊
<jiero> Kandu:  恩。就是难做。
<jiero> Evanescence
<jiero> 是吗。。 把人们转变最好了。
<darkwhite> <CyrusYzGTt> 不是。。
<cfy> yunfan1: web gmail，我又打不开了。。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> darkwhite§ 好吧，， 誰讓你的nick這麼
<Evanescence> jiero: 就是要你这种心态，看了悟空传，觉得金禅子是对的，让众生都明白我意
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 在這裏說出的，牆外的東西，，基本會被牆
<Evanescence> jiero: 回到原题，你主要的有windows switcher，notify， group， tasks对把
<jiero> Evanescence
<Kandu> Evanescence: 悟空傳寫了什麼？
<alpha080> 不会，MS，java，FLaSh
<jiero> 。。。好像自动就回车了。。。
<Evanescence> Kandu: 你不知到悟空传？
<jiero>  我也不知道。。。
<Kandu> Evanescence: 知道點
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 歡迎 ee ，膜拜 神之女分身
<Evanescence> Kandu: 很牛的一个奇幻小说，改编西游记
<jiero> window switcher- group mangement- task+notify 应该是3个吧。
<Evanescence> Kandu: 今何在写的
<jiero> Evanescence: 改字Nokia n9的整合式。
<yunfan1> cfy: 活该
<Kandu> Evanescence: 我看了三遍，看不懂他在說啥
 * Kandu 好笨
<Evanescence> jiero: ok，你打算把switcher放在右上角，group放在右下角，task+notify放做左边。大致上是这样了
<jiero> Evanescence:
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ....
<jiero> 用户自定义的。
<Evanescence> jiero: 改成n9
<cfy> yunfan1: 我干啥了。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: 改成n9的整合式？啥啥?
<jiero> Evanescence
<yunfan1> cfy: 你不是web gmail访问不了了么
<jiero> 什么意思啊？
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 幹嘛？？有事上奏，，無事滾開
<Kandu> jiero: 我那同學忘記它的劇本和設定了
<jiero> 改造自 N9
<Evanescence> jiero: 也就是说这三个大类放在哪个位置让用户自定义吗？
<upo> 小弟问一下 给服务器编译内核有什么需要注意到么？
<Kandu> jiero: 所以不能以它的劇本和設定做遊戲了
<jiero> 不是，因为Mac 和 Windows 和 Linux 有分左右吧。
<Evanescence> Kandu: 这多简单的东西，就是里面的佛有点难懂。万物众生，啥的，有点
<upo> 小弟问一下 给服务器编译内核有什么需要注意到么？
<cfy> yunfan1: 是啊，你不说活该么。。。为啥我活该啊。。。。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: .
<jiero> Kandu: 哦。我喜欢白发魔女传。
<upo> 小弟问一下 给服务器编译内核有什么需要注意到么？
<Evanescence> jiero: 我是说n9的整合式是啥？
<yunfan1> cfy: 你用 fetchmail的话 不就结了 管他屏蔽不屏蔽
<jiero> Evanescence  n9
<jiero> 整合了所有信息源。
<CyrusYzGTt> 蒼天的獸之分身被黃天打破，，然後黃天欲公道之心，和天道，，然後重蹈蒼天，，化出獸之天道分身
<cfy> yunfan1: 我是有客户端
<jiero> RSS /email /sms
<upo> 小弟问一下 给服务器编译内核有什么需要注意到么？ 不好意思 刷屏了～～
<Evanescence> jiero: 哦。这样啊，是应该整合的，不然屏幕那么小。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> upo§ 隨便，，刷吧，。有能耐就超過 6行
<jiero> Evanescence N9 a一共3个屏幕，运行程序的菜单，整合信息，和窗口管理
<yunfan1> cfy: 那还用什么web
<upo> 有没有人指教一下～～小弟问一下 给服务器编译内核有什么需要注意到么？
<jiero> Evanescence: yi
<jiero> 以后大概还会有人创造第四个吧，第四个就是终端了。
<jiero> :D
<CyrusYzGTt> 蒼天的獸之分身被黃天打破，，然後黃天欲公道之心，和天道，，然後重蹈蒼天，，化出獸之天道之獸之分身
<cfy> yunfan1: web漂亮
<moriramar> upo: 注意什麼？不差不多嗎？
<upo> 我 编译过 然后就没法启动的 不知原因&不知所措
<CyrusYzGTt> 最後。蒼天與黃天聯手，布天地大局，欲將天心去人心
<moriramar> upo: 根據你需要把要保留的功能留着，把不要的去掉。Processor 那好像有一些桌面相關的可以酌情去掉。
<Evanescence> jiero: 三个屏幕，是三个桌面吗？
<moriramar> upo: 沒有提示嗎？
<jiero> Evanescence 我这里整合，是根据任务安排表的。
<jiero> Evanescence
<Evanescence> jiero: 总觉得我概念上有些混淆
<jiero> 是的。
<upo> No root device found Boot has failed sleeping forever
<yunfan1> cfy: 太慢 我订阅东西多 很不爽
<Kandu> cfy: 感覺 web gmail 沒綫索樹，不如 mutt thunderbird 能顯示綫索樹的好看
<upo> moriramar:No root device found Boot has failed sleeping forever
<CyrusYzGTt> 然後 就上演了 洪荒，封神 ，西遊， 。。現在是中場休息
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。这倒是
<moriramar> upo: 呃……把 grub.conf 檢查一下吧。
<cfy> yunfan1: .......
<upo> 是menu.lst grub用的是0.97的
<jiero> Evanescence: yon
<CyrusYzGTt> 好吧，，最終目標是 ，將天道的靈智毀滅
<jiero> 用户需要做的，首先制定计划表：从手机上制作也可以，直接同步到电脑。
<upo> 当初是直接make install的时候修改的menu.lst 我没有手动改 看了看也没啥问题
<jiero> 然后处理当前任务，自己给定时间限制。
<Evanescence> jiero: 果然。。。我想想，如果是竖屏，那group，switcher要以什么效果显示？
<Evanescence> jiero: 还有时间限制啊？
<jiero> Evanescence
<upo> moriramar:当初是直接make install的时候修改的menu.lst 我没有手动改 看了看也没啥问题
<jiero> 没有的话多无聊啊:D
<moriramar> moriramar: 你有用 initrd 沒？
<moriramar> upo: 你有用 initrd 沒？
<moriramar> upo: 打我名字，打 mo 按 Tab 就行了，會比較方便。
<Evanescence> jiero: 有就不好了，抛开时间，抛开所有才是专心的最高境界。。。
<jiero> group switcher我都想好了:D 都是白色版透明的玻璃面板外沿稍高圆滑闪光，内部稍微毛玻璃:D
<upo> moriramar: 谢谢moriramar
<CyrusYzGTt> 然後無數歲月變遷，，發現 了來自混沌的 幕後黑手 ，擾亂天心，致天道根據自己喜好行造化之機
<upo> moriramar: 我用mkinitrd生成的initrd
<jiero> Evanescence 都是自己定的。。。人需要激发极限啊。
<moriramar> upo: 呃，內核中有加 initrd 和相應壓縮的支持嗎？
<Evanescence> jiero: 我喜欢你 说的那个switcher
<woodvillage> 我的g3的窗口标题栏是超级复古的那种，不是传说中的又厚又胖的，有人知道是为啥咩
<Evanescence> jiero: 恩，也许，塔本
<CyrusYzGTt> 然後 任務進行中，，要等 具有大道體的人 作爲契機，，
<upo> moriramar: 我很费解的是他有提示过mount:unknown filesystem type 'ext4' 我觉得不应该是unknown的啊
<upo> moriramar: 这个怎么加支持呢？
<jiero> ？
<jiero> Evanescence: xie
<jiero> 谢谢
<CyrusYzGTt> 詳情請去 火雲洞 皇天秘境 諮詢
<alpha080> Ext4 选项设成Y
<jiero> Evanescence
<jiero> 这大概是我第一次收到直接的称赞:D
<alpha080> File system
<moriramar> upo: ……………… 那是你 ext4 沒放進核心……
<upo> alpha080: 我设置了
<Evanescence> jiero: 让notify使用半透明的图标，北京比图标更加透明点，显示层次和立体
<upo> moriramar: ext4 M 可以吧
<alpha080> upo: 不行
<upo> 我试过了 m或者Y之类的 没啥影响的
<cfy> upo: 唉，你没别的事情可以干么？编译内核。。。。
<darkwhite> upo, 要 * 或者 M 之后放进 initrd
<upo> 不是没事可干～
<cfy> upo: gentoo?
<jiero> Evanescence          阴影吗。那些都是后期效果了哦。我擅长的不是美化:D
<alpha080> 肯定不是
<upo> 我用的是rhel6自己的config
<Evanescence> jiero: 额，漂亮的东西人人喜欢
<Evanescence> jiero: 恩，也对，是属于后期效果了。
<cfy> upo: 用rhel6,你还自己编译内核？有什么意义么？
<Evanescence> jiero: 那个group是啥概念？
<darkwhite> upo, 你的需求是什么
<jiero> Evanescence firefox
<jiero> tab分组
<upo> cfy: 我是要使用btrfs 之类的文件系统 rhel6的内核是32 不完全支持
<jiero> 替代桌面的作用
<cfy> upo: 服务器，你用btrfs?
<moriramar> upo: 他的 config 可能把 ext4 放到模組中了，而你做 initrd 的時候沒注意。
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: AIX的ODM太麻烦了
<cfy> upo: 服务器，你用btrfs?!
<upo> 做存储的服务器啦
<alpha080> 疯了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 看到瘋子
<upo> 我是在服务器上测试文件系统的读写速度～～
<Evanescence> jiero: 就像n900上的opera那样的tab group吗？
<cfy> upo: 服务器，即使你能btrfs,你确定要这么做么。。。。
<happyaron> upo: 疯子
<alpha080> 要保持队形
<phoenixlzx> 怎么没见tenzu
<cfy> alpha080: 好。
<cfy> 疯子
<darkwhite> upo, 服务器建议不要用 btrfs 。。坏了没有修的工具。。
<jiero> 试试 Firefox哦。分组后的，就看不到其他组的了。
<upo> moriramar: 放到模块里面 然后 mkinitrd的时候也包括了呀 我menu.lst里面有initrd的
<jiero> Evanescence
<happyaron> upo: btrfs若干个月使用经验表明它不适合做文件长期存储。
<cfy> upo: 测试啥哦。用ext4么好了。google都用
<jiero> 所以我对右下角的描述很不完整。
<upo> 我是听说btrfs有压缩功能 比较好奇啦
<cfy> upo: 特别多小文件，全是小文件，你就上reiserfs
<upo> happyaron: 有啥比较好的压缩文件系统？
<CyrusYzGTt> 推薦 ext4
<happyaron> upo: 都不靠谱
<upo> cfy: 大文件
<cfy> upo: 压缩傻哦。。。。
<cfy> upo: 压缩啥哦。。。。
<jiero> happyaron:  meego有前途吗。真像实验田啊，比fedora更具试验性。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> btrfs都被推遲到f17了
<Evanescence> jiero: 分组后看不到其他组？想不出来，我见过chromium的tag分组
<cfy> upo: ext4!!!!!
<upo> 我试过zfsonlinux 很爽的
<cfy> upo: 你真的没事情可以干了。。。。。
<upo> 压缩正常的文件啊
<Evanescence> jiero: chromium的是把几个tabs放在一个tab方框里
<upo> zfsonlinux比ext4都好用
<jiero> Evanescence: 只显示当前工作相关的组/窗口。 就是这个意思啊。
<happyaron> upo: 服务器别用那些东西，死了没人救你。
<happyaron> upo: 用zfs的话，去用solaris或者freebsd
<cfy> happyaron: 人家要疼，就让他去吧。。。。
<happyaron> cfy: ...
<upo> 囧 还是Linux更给力嘛
<cfy> Kandu: http://www.personal.kent.edu/~rmuhamma/Algorithms/algorithm.html
<cfy> moriramar: http://www.personal.kent.edu/~rmuhamma/Algorithms/algorithm.html
<cfy> 貌似这个网站不错，算法的
<Evanescence> jiero: 有点明白了。相关是啥？像gimp的那种多个相关窗口吗？
<jiero> Evanescence: tabfe
<upo> 其实 我是要研究压缩文件系统的 研究他们的原理 不是说去做应用 大家不要bs我嘛
<Kandu> cfy: 我還從沒學過算法呢
<cfy> upo: 你啥，服务器哦。。。
<jiero> 比如说LibreOffice有好多文件，然后 GIMP，那么就把需要用GIMP的和Libreoffice的某一个放在一个组。
<cfy> Kandu: b-tree算数据结构？
<jiero> 需要关闭时整体关闭
<Kandu> cfy: 什麼是 b-tree?
<cfy> upo: 你换个gentoo,来测试么好了。
<upo> cfy: 曙光的？似乎
<upo> 为啥用gentoo啊
<cfy> Kandu: 你用rhel玩？
<cfy> upo: 软件版本和软件的特性，随你掌控。
<upo> 莫非gentoo需要完全的编译安装 太耗时了吧
<cfy> upo: 而且。‘必要’的一步就是编译内核。。。
<cfy> upo: 这是你需要的。
<cfy> 疼就要疼到底
<Evanescence> jiero: 哦，明白了，挺好的，那显示你打算占用多少屏幕？
<alpha080> 不耗时
<upo> 晕 我不是喜欢编译内核 好不好
<cfy> Kandu: 做文件系统的呀。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 你不用b tree?
<upo> 耗时 我曾经试过
<CyrusYzGTt> upo§ gentoo是高碳，費電，非時
<jiero> Evanescence:
<Kandu> cfy: 不懂
<Kandu> cfy: 你介紹介紹？
<jiero> 什么多少屏幕呢？只有一个啊。window switcher是可以缩放并且可以操作的。
<cfy> Kandu: 你又装。不和你说了。。。。。
<Kandu> cfy: ..
<Evanescence> jiero: 啊。。。。无语了，你不要总是没有任何东西，我会感觉不到你现在是什么情绪，什么心态，一点都不好。。。
<moriramar> cfy: 這個是？
<alpha080> 贱兔其实很环保的
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ .
<moriramar> alpha080: +1
<jiero> Evanescence...a
<Evanescence> jiero: no no no，我是说你那个tab group，总是要popup出来的把？
<jiero> Evanescence tab group 是可以右下角操作的，window switcher 也可以
<upo> moriramar: 请问grub0.97 引导ext4没问题的吧
<jiero> Evanescence 另外chromium怎么搞定tab group啊。。。
<jiero> 怎么启动？
<Evanescence> jiero: 哦，总算把所有都搞清楚了，我晚上睡觉前帮你想想，也许有好点子，晚上睡觉前，思维比较清晰。
<moriramar> upo: 沒有。
<moriramar> upo: 我用的就是
<cfy> moriramar: 貌似是算法的集合网站，我刚刚在里面看了0-1 knapsack problem的算法
<Evanescence> jiero: chromium上右键点击tab有显示group的
<moriramar> cfy: 嗯。感覺不錯。
<Evanescence> jiero: 哦，chromium没有，可能是chrome
<jiero> Evanescence
<moriramar> cfy: 而且上面還有其它課的討論。
<jiero> 真的。。。那是扩展吧。。。
<moriramar> cfy: 這個是筆記還是课件還是書？
<jiero> 我这里的没有似乎。
<Kandu> cfy: 高中時，好奇拿了一本 oi 奧賽題書看，看到一題說要爐火純青的算法才能做的題，花了十分鐘做出來了，之後就沒學過算法
<moriramar> Kandu: 你是天才……
<cfy> Kandu: .
<cfy> Kandu: 你。。。。。。
<moriramar> Kandu: 我記得之前有本黑皮書，第1章我看了3年。
<cfy> moriramar: 算了。别看了。找 Kandu 就对了。。。
<cfy> moriramar: 3 year.....
<moriramar> cfy: 嗯，第1章是動態規劃。
<jiero> Kandu: 。。。
<cfy> moriramar: 不知道，我再仔细看看那个网页
<Evanescence> jiero: 可能是实验功能，被拿掉了，我以前使用过，可以让group后的tabs被保护，不被意外关闭的
<fairywell> 哪位兄弟帮我下一下，谢谢  http://www.slideshare.net/xlvector/phd-thesis-temporal-recommendation
<^k^> ⇪ title: Phd. Thesis : Temporal Recommendation
<moriramar> cfy: 我現在想想可能我和人學習的想法不太一樣，那本書沒有數學公式，全是文字表達讓我很不適應。
<cfy> moriramar: 哦。。
<jiero> Evanescence
 * CyrusYzGTt 發現 N年前 大牛的算法書籍，，貌似被鏈接重置了
<jiero> 你看看firefox的，很有用的功能哦。
<Evanescence> jiero: 啊，又是什么都没有，是啥意思？
<Evanescence> jiero: 我看看
<jiero> Evanescence 只要
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • A卡好还是N卡来玩转ubuntu？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342562 要配新电脑了， 原来笔记本的A卡在ubuntu上的驱动太不给力（X1300），所以考虑这次就配N卡了。 想来确认一下，是不是N卡的驱动对ubuntu来说更棒？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yorkzhang — 2011-08-21 21:13
<cfy> moriramar: Algorithms Lecture Notes
<cfy> moriramar: 看来是笔记。。。
<moriramar> cfy: 但像 Kandu 這樣什麼沒看10多分鐘解題，那是可望而不可及
<moriramar> cfy: 把學校筆記專門做個網站，這個站長也有閒的。
<jiero> Evanescence我按下alt+X换输入法就有可能换格/发送。。。
<moriramar> cfy: 一般人做個博客不得了了。
<jiero> w
<fairywell> 哪位兄弟帮我下一下，谢谢  http://www.slideshare.net/xlvector/phd-thesis-temporal-recommendation 需要翻墙
<cfy> moriramar: 也有什么？那个字不认识。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: 这样啊，我是ctrl-shift-space，因为ctrl-space和vim里的vimwiki重叠了
<cfy> Kandu: 唉。以后有不会的。给你就对了。。。
<jiero> Evanescence
<jiero> ... 才不是呢。。。我只是输入了你的名字，稍等就自动发送了。。。
<jiero> 这算什么啊。。。
<moriramar> cfy: 空閒時間的閒
<Evanescence> jiero: 额，你用的是什么irc客户端？xchat？
<jiero> Evanescence pidgin
<Kandu> cfy: 很懶的
<Hoxily> fairywell: 先给个账号，下载要账号。
<cfy> moriramar: 哦？那不是日麽？空間
<cfy> Kandu: ...
<Evanescence> jiero: 恩，第一次听说有人用pidgin上irc的，。。。。
<fairywell> Hoxily, 我就是没有帐号也不能翻墙，啊啊，不好意思啊
<Evanescence> jiero: 你是不是在使用什么tab不全类的插件？
<Evanescence> jiero: 可能是那些插件的缘故
<jiero> Evanescence 我使用 tab 。。。
<moriramar> cfy: 月，闲->閒
<Hoxily> fairywell: 哦。我这里可以直接看。好神奇。是不是不同的地区网络限制不同的？
<Hoxily> fairywell: 我得先注册一个账号，你等等。
<fairywell> Hoxily, 可以看，但是不能下载，有劳兄弟了啊！！！
<Evanescence> jiero: 换个客户端也许会不会了。。。还是说你按键问题？
<cfy> moriramar: 哦。。。
<upo> moriramar: 我刚才把ext4的M改成*了 还是No root device found。。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: 建议使用weechat，比irssi好的地方就是插件比irssi多，颜色丰富，扩展好，可以竖窗口，多分割窗口，
<jiero> Evanescence
<jiero> 我该。。。
<jiero> Evanescence
<jiero> 最悲哀的是我忘记密码了。
<moriramar> upo: 你的 grub.conf 是怎麼寫的？
<upo> moriramar: 是make install 的时候 直接生成的
<Evanescence> jiero: 重新申请一个？ 不对如果你忘记密码，那你用自己的nick，不就没有人用了吗？所以你还是可以用你的jiero。。。再说你不是有好多nick吗？
<jiero> 我找到了:D
<jiero> 存在文本文档里。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: 我感冒了好像在流鼻血，白色和鼻血，和龙虾的血一样
<jiero> Evanescence
<jiero> 你能记住啊。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: 我都是存在加密文档里的
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 有木有 腦漿
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<upo> moriramar: 你觉得我这边是从initrd到/的问题还是从grub到initrd的问题？
<moriramar> upo: 你把這些東西確認後結果原樣報下： initrd 用了沒有，文件名叫什麼， file <initrd filename> 的結果，核心中 initramfs 支持是否打開，initramfs 的壓縮格式支持開了哪些，你的分區格式和盤名的情况， grub.conf 的全內容。
<Evanescence> jiero: 在irssi，weechat种种软件里可以用命令自动发送验证的。所以设置一次就好了
<Hoxily> fairywell: 果然需要代理的说 == ！
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ...
<fairywell> Hoxily, hehehe
<fairywell>   :)
<moriramar> upo: 另外給下你啟動出錯的最後10行（最好能多些），這個能判斷問題出在哪。
<jiero> Evanescence  另外， N900哦，我知道了是那个 batterygraph耗电厉害。
<moriramar> upo: 對了，還有核心的版本。
<moriramar> upo: 此外，你如果是用 Debian 的話，有沒有什麼命令建議你們在提交 bug 之前用一下的，把結果發一下。對了，不要忘了發到 paste 上去，在這發會被禁言。
<Evanescence> jiero: 什么battergraph？一个软件？
<upo> moriramar: 我这边 就是出错的信息只有2行，一行是No root device found，一行是Boot has failed sleeping forever
<moriramar> upo: 前面呢？
<upo> moriramar:
<upo> moriramar: 前面没有
<moriramar> upo: 前面不會就是 initrd xxxx [Linux initrd size=0xabcdef symbol=0x123456] 那些東西吧？
<moriramar> upo: 如果前面真的什麼東西都沒有，在 grub.conf 中，把核心命令行的 quiet 去掉。
<Evanescence> jiero: 是那种记录电池使用多少百分数的那种软件把？
<upo> moriramar: kernel /vmlinuz-3.0.1begin ro root=UUID=****** 之间很多 然后是 initrd /initramfs-3.0.1begin.img
<jiero> 是的。 Evanescence 就是记录出一张图的东西。
<Evanescence> jiero: 恩，差不多，我用过，后来觉得没啥意义，就删除了
<moriramar> upo: 這樣發不行。要的就是後面那些東西。
<jiero> Evanescence:
<moriramar> upo: 如果沒用過 paste 的話，你去下 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn 。看了就會。
<moriramar> upo: 要的就是詳細信息。前面零散地問沒看出問題來。
<jiero> maemo社区推荐一种飞毛腿的电池取代原版的。据说提升250Mah～
<upo> moriramar: file initrd是 gzip compressed data from Unix last modified ....max compression
<upo> moriramar: 我用的这个服务器在内网里面 没法粘贴啊～～
<Evanescence> jiero: 不是把？增加了多少使用时间？
<moriramar> upo: 所以核心需要加上 initramfs support, initramfs compression support, initramfs gz compression support三樣都要啟用，你檢查下。
<moriramar> upo: 那你盡量抄下 grub.conf 吧。感謝。grub.conf 算是最重要的信息之一了。
<Evanescence> jiero: 不过也可能是消耗手机为代价的，可能还有强辐射。。。未知。。。我对不了解的东西都有这种情节。
<jiero> Evanescence          1
<upo> moriramar: root后面是 rd_NO_LUKS rd_NO_LVM rd_NO_MD rd_NO_DM LANG=zh_CN.UTF-8 KEYBOARDTYPE=pc KEYTABLE=us crashkernel=128M
<jiero> 我搞错了。。。是多 150
<Evanescence> jiero: 你真的应该换一个客户端了，着空格实在碍眼，因为我在看视频，notify里经常是空白。要登会儿你才发出来，。。。很纠结。。。
<jiero> 。。现在就走。
<CyrusYzGTt> upo§ crashkernel=128M是什麼意思
<Evanescence> jiero: 已经很不错了，飞毛腿是品牌？
<moriramar> upo: 你用了 dracut 了？
<moriramar> upo: 你不是用 mkinitrd 的嗎？
<upo> moriramar: 怎么用dracut？是用了mkinitrd呀
<upo> moriramar: 啊 不对 这次没有用mkinitrd 是make install自动生成的initrd
<moriramar> upo: 我不了解 mkinitrd 的情况，說錯了不要見怪。不過 rd_NO_LUKS rd_NO_LVM rd_NO_MD rd_NO_DM 這樣的參數怎麼看也是 Dracut 生成 initramfs 後用的。
<CyrusYzGTt> upo§ crashkernel=128M是什麼意思
<CyrusYzGTt> upo§ crashkernel=128M是什麼意思
<CyrusYzGTt> upo§ crashkernel=128M是什麼意思
<mayli> llllllllllllllsfda
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: .. ..
<moriramar> upo: ……make install 都能支持 initrd 了，我快跟不上時代了……
<upo> CyrusYzGTt: 这个是make install自动生成的 我不知道呀
<upo> moriramar: 莫非我用mkinitrd来生成一个initrd会可以？
<CyrusYzGTt> upo§ 怎麼我編譯沒有。。
<upo> CyrusYzGTt: 我是在rhel6上
<upo> CyrusYzGTt: 好像在ubuntu上是mkinitramfs
<CyrusYzGTt> upo§ ..看來，，需要研究下 kernel的參數了。，idle=mwait，貌似要在2012要取消
<upo> moriramar: 那我就把rd_* quiet删掉 看看是什么样子的
<luojie-dune> Evanescence:  换了firefox的插件:D
<Evanescence> jiero 我想起来，其实那个最近新出的instantbird也不错的，界面也比pidgin好看的多
<Evanescence> luojie-dune: 就等你上来了
<moriramar> upo: 我表示我用 Dracut 和 Genkernel 都做過 initramfs，多年之前也被原始文檔坑過自己搞過一次 initramfs 但現在記不得了，不過實在不了解其它發行版什麼 make install 就有 initramfs 的情况……
<Evanescence> luojie-dune: 反正你也经常上IRC，总不能一直呆在firefox的插件夏把？
<CyrusYzGTt> xchat
<Evanescence> luojie-dune: 哦对了，我刚把1G的pdf转换成了epub，放到了N900上看。。哈哈哈
<yunfan1> Pwnna: 小孩来了
<Pwnna> o.o
<Pwnna> 我就没走过
<yunfan1> Pwnna: 我刚看你进来的
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 我也看到你剛進來
<upo> moriramar: 去掉之间的参数 前面出现了一个qla2xxx 0000：04：00.0cable is unplugged
<moriramar> upo: ……但還是不行是吧？
<Pwnna> 估计是短线
<upo> moriramar: 还是不行～～
<moriramar> upo: 檢查一下，UUID 對不對。另外要使用 UUID，initramfs 需要有 blkid 支持，這兩個檢查下吧。
<yunfan1> Pwnna: 美国那个小镇拍卖的新闻你看了没
<Pwnna> 拍卖了一个小镇？
<upo> moriramar: 正常启动的内核也是用的这个uuid的
<upo> moriramar: 怎么看有没有blkid呀？
<moriramar> upo: blkid 和核心無關，需要在 initramfs 支持才行。直接用核心我記得是不能用 UUID 的。
<yunfan1> Pwnna: 的大部分天地
<Pwnna> o.O
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ ..linus的 linux fork又有新的東西了
<upo> moriramar: 我觉得我跟rhel6自带的核心没啥区别的 用了它的config grub.conf又跟它也一样
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: link?
<moriramar> upo: 那些神奇小玩意都是 initramfs 了。
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 新東西是？
<upo> moriramar: 什么小玩意？
<CyrusYzGTt> .
<moriramar> upo: 就是那些神奇的功能……都是在 initramfs。RHEL 用的是 Dracut，你用的 mkinitrd，所以 grub.conf 的配置方法是不一樣的。
<moriramar> upo: 你最好還是看下手冊上的要求。
<upo> moriramar: 话说我没怎么用mkinitrd 一直是make install的办法来做的initramfs
<moriramar> upo: 具體的我不知道，make install 中的 initramfs 是哪來的……
<cike> kubuntu中文不完整怎么弄？
<moriramar> upo: 但是你用的那個肯定是 dracut 生成 initramfs 才用的參數，感覺不對頭……
<upo> moriramar: 对了 有没有必要做 make headers_install呀？
<moriramar> upo: 沒有，Debian 自己管理 headers 有包的吧？對了，確認一下你是在用 Debian 吧……
<moriramar> upo: 和兩個人在聊，感覺好像岔了……
<upo> moriramar: 嘿嘿 不是 我是在用rhel6 囧了
<moriramar> upo: ……好吧，打一開始我就被另外一個現在安裝 Debian 的人搞岔了，我不說了……
<upo> moriramar: 无论如何谢谢你啦 我睡觉啦～～晚安～～
<moriramar> upo: RH系的你問 CyrusYzGTt，他是搞 Fedora 的，比較熟
<moriramar> upo: 這裏還有好幾個 RH 的人，都可以問。
<moriramar> 為什麼我在用 gdm，安裝了下 slim，感覺不錯～
<upo> moriramar: 好的 我明天再问了 要回家了 吼吼 谢谢moriramar
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 你應該讓 upo問 帶有 @redhat/名字的
 * adam8157 转租西二旗地铁10分钟路程, 别墅内改单间独卫
 * adam8157 转租西二旗地铁10分钟路程, 别墅内改单间独卫
 * adam8157 转租西二旗地铁10分钟路程, 别墅内改单间独卫
<happyaron> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> happyaron: 嗯嗯, 我马上搬到北科大附近了
<adam8157> happyaron: 离北外什么的很远, 就没理你
<happyaron> adam8157: I see...
<happyaron> adam8157: 你上班咋办。。。
<adam8157> happyaron: 这样离上班更近了, 可以骑车了
<happyaron> 哦
<adam8157> happyaron: 你对帝都地理不熟啊
<happyaron> adam8157: 相当不熟
<adam8157> happyaron: 我介路痴今天竟然很顺利的找过去了, 哈哈, 成就感
<yunfan1> adam8157: 搬家了？
<happyaron> adam8157: 恭喜，哈哈
<adam8157> yunfan1: 马上要搬
<cfy> happyaron: debian testing是否可以自动update & upgrade?我之稳定性上。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请教一个mp3的id3编码的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342574 刚安装完ubuntu，播放mp3，发现乱码，看论坛的笨笨兔的故事。 按照上边给的做法，先 Code: sudo apt-get install python-mutagen 然后 Code: find . -iname "*.mp3" -execdir mid3iconv -e gbk {} \; 这样，在ubuntu下mp3不乱码了，专辑封面也可以显示。 但是，今天进我的wi ...
<cfy> happyaron: debian testing是否可以自动update & upgrade?我只稳定性上。
<yunfan1> adam8157: 那是一个人？
<cfy> happyaron: debian testing是否可以自动update & upgrade?我指稳定性上。
<adam8157> yunfan1: jyf啊?
<happyaron> cfy: 应该没啥大问题。
<yunfan1> adam8157: 恩
<yunfan1> adam8157: yf嘛
<happyaron> cfy: 稳定至上应该用stable
<adam8157> yunfan1: 我同学和我合住几个月, 等他毕业就剩我自己
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。没办法，我有个硬件testing直接驱动起来了。stable搞不来呢:)
<adam8157> yunfan1: 他在中科院做项目现在
<happyaron> cfy: stable有X的backports了
<happyaron> lol
<cfy> happyaron: X的?我是usb wifi
<yunfan1> adam8157: 那你的房子也租不了几个月阿 难道这几个月抓紧炮个妞？
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 我不熟這個。
<happyaron> cfy: 哦，那就不知了
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 我也不熟，，
<adam8157> yunfan1: 租不了几个月? 我同学走了之后我就自己接着租
<adam8157> happyaron: 你只过来3-4个月?
<yunfan1> adam8157: 额 那一个人住的 条件很差吧
<cfy> happyaron: 其实也无所谓。只是怕，自动了升级了。那下次开机就莫名其妙的死掉了。这样太不爽了。。。
<happyaron> adam8157: 后面的还要看学校的情况才能定
<happyaron> cfy: 呵呵
<yunfan1> cfy: arch lol
<adam8157> yunfan1: 大主卧, 带阳台, 地段不错, 石油大院
<adam8157> happyaron: 没懂
<cfy> yunfan1: arch用户不是传说中不怕系统死掉的。。两大用户么。。。
<yunfan1> cfy: hoho
<yunfan1> adam8157: 那多少钱
<cfy> yunfan1: 音乐在哪？
<adam8157> yunfan1: 2K
<yunfan1> cfy: 另外一个是哪个？
<cfy> yunfan1: gentoo
<yunfan1> cfy: 什么音乐？
<yunfan1> adam8157: 果然不便宜
<happyaron> adam8157: 至少要到1月中，过年之后看情况再决定
<cfy> yunfan1: 最近上班听起了欧美人声，所以有此一曲奉上
<yunfan1> cfy: 你那网速慢 我插入了土豆的
<cfy> yunfan1: .
<cfy> yunfan1: youku,我这里快
<yunfan1> cfy: 我自己访问没问题的 严重怀疑你人品
<adam8157> happyaron: 哦, 要是觉得条件差, 可以让悦姐在校内找个博士两人间那种, 也就6-800差不多
<yunfan1> cfy: youku上岸了以后 就清理了大量版权内容了
<cfy> yunfan1: 哦。。。
<happyaron> adam8157: 嗯
<alpha080> arch的降级是个问题
<happyaron> alpha080: 嗯，别的发行版重装就能降级。debian还支持snapshot
<moriramar> happyaron: 對了，你錄取到哪了？
<happyaron> moriramar: 理综选择题没分，只好再读一年。各种悲剧。
<moriramar> happyaron: 怎麼還有這樣的事？
<moriramar> happyaron: 沒分是讀卡器壞了？
<alpha080> 啊，这么惨？
<cfy> happyaron: .
<happyaron> moriramar: 学校最后给差到的结果是读卡器没读到卡。但是卷子已经封上了，不能拆，所以找不回来。
<happyaron> alpha080: 嗯。。。
<happyaron> cfy: ?
<cfy> happyaron: 表示关怀。。大家排队。。
<knownbad> fivesheep: 单车买了没？
<happyaron> cfy: 好的。。。
<moriramar> happyaron: 現在高考越來越不負責了，今年河南還有個志願表被鎖柜子沒給錄入的，政府說不負任何責任……
<alpha080> 算了，高考就这德性。再来好了。
<yunfan1> moriramar: 关键在于你干嘛把他当回事  路有千万条
<happyaron> moriramar: 嗯。不提也罢
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 去國外，
<moriramar> happyaron: 然降人于斯，磨其心志。慢慢來吧。
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: +1 happyaron 可以考慮考慮 SAT 的說。
<alpha080> Apt reinstall gaokao
<happyaron> 嗯
<happyaron> alpha080: 这个强。。。
<moriramar> yunfan1: 看你追求什麼了。我今年申請沒出去，想搞生物向的，就是認准這個路了。不過學校教的是藥，很多學校要的必修裹不齊，所以現在還在看Sub考試。要是只認這個，自然就當回事了。
<yunfan1> moriramar: 对阿 看你追求什么了 我是不追求这些破大学
<moriramar> yunfan1: ……
<alpha080> 支持SaT，去看李笑来写的攻略吧
<moriramar> yunfan1: 你怎麼和那什麼Oracle老總一個味……
<cfy> /lib/$arch debian wheezy就是这么解决的呀。。。。
<yunfan1> moriramar: 什么意思？
<alpha080> 国内这些都排名在全球百名之外啊。。。
<moriramar> yunfan1: Oracle 老闆名言“你們這些上大學的已經失敗了。當你們上大學的時候，人家在創業，然後你畢業去給人當小工”
<yunfan1> 关键是国内你要获取受教育资格 靠的不是你资质 而是靠你死记硬背 做题什么的
<happyaron> cfy: 咋了
<yunfan1> 还有考试的时候 都是乱七八糟故意刁难的
<moriramar> yunfan1: 我表示我看完 Sub 的題之後覺得國外真的差不多……
<yunfan1> 还有政治这鬼东西 分数很高 英语虽然不错 但是什么行业都考就说不过去了 我本来想研究中国历史 可是这个也要考英语和政治 太无趣了
<moriramar> yunfan1: 有題就不錯了，意大利還玩裙帶關系呢～
<cfy> happyaron: 不是说多架构支持么？
<happyaron> cfy: 嗯，就是这样啊。
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。我以为啥神奇的方法呢
<moriramar> http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/mxRbT4_BI_U/ I have a dream/Kalafina 歌不錯～
<^k^> ⇪ title: Kalafina - I have a dream_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 Kalafina
<happyaron> cfy: 就这样也已经出很多麻烦了
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。。。，不要这样，那我怕怕。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 没，就是给开发者很多麻烦
<yunfan1> moriramar: 他说的话 对大部分普通人是有效的 除非你是学术牛人 否则的话 你读了几年出来找工作 没啥竞争优势
<moriramar> yunfan1: 所以對我沒效，因為我想搞學術……
<alpha080> 反了吧？
<adam8157> yunfan1: 因为要考政治, 所以准备不去弄那个在职研了
<moriramar> yunfan1: 對了，Lisp怎麼限制一個函數參數的類型？
<cfy> moriramar: declear
<cfy> moriramar: cl里
<moriramar> yunfan1: 確切是 Scheme。
<yunfan1> moriramar: 你是搞学术的 当然另当别论了呢 我还想去社科院请教历史问题呢
<yunfan1> moriramar: 不知
<moriramar> cfy: ……
<yunfan1> adam8157: 我想读个 我是文科的 说谎不脸红的 所谓能过
<moriramar> cfy: 看了下，好像不通用。
<cfy> moriramar: 一般我觉得你要这么问。别人会说你的编译器坏掉了 :D
<happyaron> adam8157: 政治考吧，洗洗脑能快乐点。
<moriramar> cfy: 啊？這怎麼聯系上的？
<yunfan1> 只是你叫我全职读那个 我就没兴趣了 我感兴趣的最好是住中科院 社科院宿舍里 碰到有问题就跟他们 请教 但是不去考试 也不拿证 我只求自己获得点知识收获
<cfy> moriramar: 这个是编译器做的事吧 :D
<moriramar> yunfan1: 北大走讀那種？
<adam8157> happyaron: 不了...
<yunfan1> moriramar: 差不多 但是现在清华北大不让人进了吧
<alpha080> 没胸怀的大学
<moriramar> alpha080: 可能和管理有關吧。不知道。MIT公開課不是有1萬個學生了嗎？
<alpha080> 耶鲁
<moriramar> alpha080: 要是有那樣的條件，北大應該還是願意多教點的吧。
<moriramar> alpha080: 哦。
<yunfan1> 觉得古代那种随地讲学 自由辩论好
<moriramar> yunfan1: 那能教的東西太少了。
<alpha080> 算了吧，哈皮进北大估计要先被会商
<happyaron> adam8157: 为啥
<happyaron> alpha080: 为啥
<yunfan1> moriramar: 其实旁听是最好的 你是真正的想去就去 不想去就不去 而且你不是为了考试 是真的学东西
<moriramar> yunfan1: 哎……
<happyaron> yunfan1: 那就不要去清华北大了
<adam8157> happyaron: 想想学些乱七八糟的, 还要考试 什么政治, asp .net java 都不想学...
<happyaron> yunfan1: 北京学校还是很多的，你找到好老师才是真的
<happyaron> adam8157: 哈哈
<alpha080> 你有网瘾啊
<happyaron> alpha080: 。。。你才有网瘾，你全家都有网瘾。
<happyaron> :P
<yunfan1> happyaron: 做it的哪个没有网瘾
<alpha080> 还早恋
<happyaron> yunfan1: 我不是IT男
<yunfan1> 都是每日使用互联网10个小时的 重度精神病患者
<moriramar> happyaron: 鄙人不才，大學學的藥就剩下精神疾病藥物還記得，要不要我給你做點？
<moriramar> happyaron: 不要對外說喲！我會被抓的。
<happyaron> alpha080: 我高中团委书记对全校讲话说，恋爱了就是恋爱了，哪有什么早恋不早恋。
<yunfan1> moriramar: 额 你可以去贩毒了
<happyaron> moriramar: 。。。
<yunfan1> happyaron: 呵呵 其实古代人14就结婚了
<happyaron> yunfan1: 学化学相关的，最不能做的就是毒
<happyaron> yunfan1: 做一个死一个
<moriramar> yunfan1: 反正早期镇定藥物和激動藥物的合成我都還記得。
<moriramar> happyaron: 什麼意思？
<alpha080> 想当年我宿舍一党员因为穿拖鞋被人批了半天呢，你这情节严重多了
<happyaron> yunfan1: 那些工艺对专业的人来说都是很简单的，但是不能做。
<moriramar> happyaron: 做了就被消失？
<alpha080> 起码也要批个十天半载的
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 有沒有讓吃了準基因食物的變成殭屍的藥物
<happyaron> moriramar: 研究化学方向的人，不能和毒沾边
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 有沒有讓吃了轉基因食物的變成殭屍的藥物
<happyaron> alpha080: ...我不是D员。我是小老百姓。
<yunfan1> happyaron: 呵呵 许多做冰毒的都是化学精通的人哈
<happyaron> yunfan1: 根本不需要精通
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 你說的那個太神奇了，要有那個世界早就發生學園默示錄那樣的劇情了……
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 到時候我要是當個巫妖什麼的也不錯。
<happyaron> yunfan1: 年薪不到10W的小研究员就能做。
<happyaron> yunfan1: 但是一般没原料，另外也不敢。
<alpha080> 谁卖麻黄碱？
<yunfan1> happyaron: 原材料是买得到的 不过要开处方药
<lolicon> 学院默示录就是他喵的一个大坑
<happyaron> alpha080 yunfan1 错了，据说限制生产的不是那个东西，而是酸。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 好吧，，我就是想讓別人知道，，食物變成藥物的恐怖情況，，況且只要在中國實現。。會通過水塔傳送到全球的
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: ……
<yunfan1> CyrusYzGTt: 你还真是恶人
<happyaron> alpha080 yunfan1 害人害己，原理毒品。
<happyaron> 远离毒品
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ ......
<yunfan1> happyaron: 这个其实无所谓的
<alpha080> 偶想发财啊，要买房。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan1§ 嗯，沒事的，起碼可以長生，習慣就好
<yunfan1> happyaron: 香烟也是种成瘾性的东西
<happyaron> yunfan1: 烟也要远离，lol
<yunfan1> 我是觉得这就跟传染病一样 毒性不是很大的 才会保留下来一代一代的传染 毒性很大的 猛得把宿主一下子干死了 那就传染不成了
<alpha080> 妹子也会成瘾。。
<yunfan1> 所以那些毒贩子不如研究下如何降低毒品的成瘾性
<Pwnna> 恩。
<yunfan1> 把毒品变成象香烟一样的调剂品
<moriramar> cfy: 終於把那個破程式給人了。不管了，類型有可能會錯什麼的我都不管了，能跑就行。
<CyrusYzGTt> 擼管也是會成癮的
<happyaron> yunfan1: 呵呵，没有强的成瘾性，怎么卖钱？
<CyrusYzGTt> 貪污也是會成癮的
<cfy> moriramar: .
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 擼管那個很好戒，毒品那個真難戒。
<yunfan1> happyaron: 不需要 弱成瘾性也可以赚钱阿 可乐不就是
<happyaron> yunfan1: 人家追求的就是那种吧。
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt++
<moriramar> cfy: 回到 Haskell……
<yunfan1> happyaron: 弱成瘾性的东西 大家对他放心 这样就扩大了用户群阿
<happyaron> yunfan1: 可乐的技术比制毒高多了。
<Pwnna> 降低毒性？
<Pwnna> 可乐有什么好喝的。。
<yunfan1> happyaron: 呵呵 反正我是拿这个做个例子
<alpha080> 你们都不知道软性毒品的？
<yunfan1> 现在摇头丸基本就是这样了
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 你在孤島上試試
<yunfan1> 摇头丸政府其实也放任了 抓住也不杀头
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 孤島上戒擼管？
<CyrusYzGTt> 額，貌似我知道有個音樂毒品
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 孤島上也要有時間擼呢……
<yunfan1> 但是最好再降低点毒性 让大家把他当香烟 糖果这样的东西
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 好吧，，隨便，，反正不小心吃了 春藥 ，，你等着
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 有藥性作用了不叫廢話嗎！！！！
<moriramar> yunfan1: 你在想些什麼……
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 嗯，好吧，，瞎說而已
<Pwnna> ..........
<yunfan1> moriramar: 我在想 人的喜悦不也是大脑自己在生产毒品麻醉自己么 这跟别人喜事海洛因有啥区别
<yunfan1> 人被自己生产的多巴胺牵着鼻子走 跟吸毒还不是差不多
<CyrusYzGTt> 有空的話，，就把 天魔釋放出來，，看看世界是怎麼毀滅的
<alpha080> 不一样啊，那个不要钱。。
<moriramar> yunfan1: 一個能回到正常興奮水平，一個不能。
<moriramar> yunfan1: 一個有生理依賴效果，一個只有精神依賴效果。
<yunfan1> moriramar: 谁说能 你一辈子都被多巴胺牵着的
<yunfan1> 只是那个不要钱而已 额
<moriramar> yunfan1: 那是精神依賴效果。你要知道中毒品的那個依賴效果很強，停藥措施不好的話會造成損傷的。
<yunfan1> moriramar: 那明明是化学依赖哈
<moriramar> yunfan1: 你會一段時間單純因為不笑而心力衰竭或者什麼的嗎？
<alpha080> 不对，那是物理依赖。。。
<yunfan1> moriramar: 算了 不扯淡了 期待黑客帝国时代到来 到时候一个人一个自己的世界 那就爽死了 谁还吸毒 额
<cfy> yunfan1: 哈哈。又能上了
<happyaron> iGoogle: 拜见ee
<cfy> happyaron: .
<cfy> iGoogle: 拜神!!!
<iGoogle> ..
<iGoogle> bit
<iGoogle> torrent
<adam8157> ...
<happyaron> cfy: 给吓跑了。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 不管你信不信，我是不信的。。。神会被吓跑？
<happyaron> cfy: 不信。。。
<happyaron> 今天才用不到500M，果断打开Transmission
<cfy> web gmail又打不开了。。。
<happyaron> cfy: IMAP/POP3
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯。已经有了
<gebjgd> knownbad 蛋疼呢?
<euroford> Ꙅ
<knownbad> 鲁蛋去了
<knownbad> 羊肉炉捡了个便宜
<gebjgd> knownbad 什么羊肉炉?
<knownbad> fivesheep: <--羊肉炉
<gebjgd> knownbad
<knownbad> 晚点问他。
<gebjgd> knownbad
<gebjgd> knownbad 他不就买了个hp的
<knownbad> 那个不错的。  1.2g的。
<gebjgd> knownbad 换了个输入法
<knownbad> 我还是ibus好用
<gebjgd> knownbad 那个怎么不错了？
<gebjgd> knownbad 我说的是手机的
<knownbad> 硬体做的不错除了用webos.
<knownbad> touchpad是个tablet。
<gebjgd> knownbad 知道。有什么用？
<gebjgd> knownbad 便宜？
<knownbad> 如果hack了就好用。
<knownbad> 要不放电影或上网
<gebjgd> knownbad
<gebjgd> knownbad hp的那个很好么？
<knownbad> 晚点问羊肉炉
<gebjgd> knownbad 他多少钱买的？
<gebjgd> knownbad 我查了下价格。399欧元
<knownbad> 忘了$99还是$149.
<gebjgd> knownbad 怎么那么便宜？
<knownbad> hp不做了
<gebjgd> knownbad 没明白
<gebjgd> knownbad 刚推出就不做了？
<gebjgd> knownbad 德国这里还在卖呢
<knownbad> 不知国内怎么说，我们叫跳楼大拍卖
<knownbad> 是啊，hp不做pc了。
<gebjgd> knownbad 为什么米国那么便宜
<gebjgd> knownbad 你为什么不买个？
<knownbad> 买不到，我只要$99那款
<Pwnna> 加国也没货了
<Pwnna> 全加都没有
<Pwnna> 公布后第二天早上就没有了
<odsel> 终于有人在了
<mugebjgd> knownbad 靠。老断网
<odsel> Pwnna: 哪个？
<Pwnna> HP Touchpad
<odsel> Pwnna: 有啊 futureshop
<Pwnna> odsel: 我这里的futureshop没有啊
<mugebjgd> futureshop是什么？
<mugebjgd> nani?
<Pwnna> odsel: 据说多伦多的也全部卖完了
<mugebjgd> Pwnna 电脑店？
<Pwnna> 恩
 * mugebjgd 羡慕嫉妒恨
<mugebjgd> 还是北美好啊
<odsel> Pwnna: 我前天取的mtl的futureshop
<Pwnna> 哪里？
<mugebjgd> odsel 你也买了？
<Pwnna> 前天。。
<Pwnna> 搞清楚
<Pwnna> 。。
<mugebjgd> odsel 多少钱买的？
<odsel> mugebjgd: 我没买
<mugebjgd> odsel 遗憾
<odsel> 其实我挺喜欢黑莓的
<mugebjgd> odsel bb自己用不爽
<mugebjgd> odsel 一般公司都给配
<odsel> mugebjgd: bb的触屏手机还是不太好用，bold不错
<mugebjgd> odsel 商务手机，收发邮件还行
<odsel> google+ 国内玩的上么？
<mugebjgd> odsel 不知道。应该可以
<mugebjgd> odsel 反正我的圈子里有国内的
<mugebjgd> 还巨贫
<odsel> mugebjgd: 我今天刚用上，觉得这circle概念不错
<mugebjgd> 一般来说能翻墙就能用
<mugebjgd> odsel 早就用了。觉得没什么意思
<odsel> 比FB的隐私设置要好点
<mugebjgd> odsel fb 我只看不用
<odsel> mugebjgd: 我原来也是，不过同学啥的都用，被影响了
<mugebjgd> odsel 跟国内的同学联系不是很多
<odsel> mugebjgd: 他们有人人。。
<mugebjgd> odsel 我们同学是用开心网
<odsel> mugebjgd: 恩还有用QQ空间的，忒烦人了，应该有个网站把所有社交网络都整合了
<mugebjgd> odsel 我从来不写。只看看
<mugebjgd> odsel 反正我是什么im都用，无所谓
<odsel> mugebjgd: 你在美在加？
<mugebjgd> odsel 我刚才说了。羡慕北美的
<mugebjgd> odsel 德国
<odsel> 咱u-cn上不少在德国的呢
<odsel> know*在吧
<mugebjgd> odsel 人家是米国人
<odsel> mugebjgd: 行吧，搞混了
<Pwnna> .
<Pwnna> QQ..
<Pwnna> 流氓
<mugebjgd> Pwnna qq还好吧
<Pwnna> ..
<Pwnna> 流氓
<Pwnna> gtalk
<Pwnna> imo
<mugebjgd> Pwnna 虽然说小白很多
<Pwnna> 任何要我装软件的软件都很流氓
<mugebjgd> Pwnna
<mugebjgd> Pwnna qq不需要装啊
<odsel> ...
<Pwnna> 网上的界面也很流氓
<Pwnna> 广告满天飞。
<Pwnna> 还有系统（流氓）消息
<Pwnna> gtalk, imo.im
<Pwnna> 不用装
<Pwnna> 没有广告
<mugebjgd> Pwnna 挺好啊。没什么广告啊
<Pwnna> 。。
<Pwnna> 你估计是习惯了
<mugebjgd> Pwnna pidgin路过
<Pwnna> pidgin 还可以。
<mugebjgd> Pwnna 不是习惯。有朋友用
<Pwnna> 我现在也没有MSN
<mugebjgd> Pwnna
<Pwnna> imo.im登录MSN
<Pwnna> MSN也是个流氓。
<mugebjgd> Pwnna 没办法。小白多。不用不行
<Pwnna> imo.im! w00t
<Pwnna> 幸亏没有朋友用QQ
<mugebjgd> Pwnna 你做的网站？
<Pwnna> ..
<mugebjgd> Pwnna pidgin完事
<Pwnna> imo.im完事
<Pwnna> pidgin还得装
<mugebjgd> Pwnna 别的网站都是渣
<Pwnna> imo.im
<fivesheep> no qq, no free pussy
<Pwnna> imo.im全盘包了
<mugebjgd> Pwnna 不能记录密码
<Pwnna> 什么？
<mugebjgd> Pwnna 你觉得好就行了
<mugebjgd> Pwnna 不必推荐了
<Pwnna> pidgin其实也很讨厌
<mugebjgd> 继续pidgin
<Pwnna> pidgin没有手机版的。
<odsel> pidgin-empathy+1
<gebjgd> 手机可以用trillian
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-8-generic #11-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 12 20:20:03 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<^k^>  06:16
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-8-generic #11-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 12 20:20:03 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<odsel> -_-
<luojie-dune> Pwnna: Pidgin不需要手机版的，因为直接编译好就用了
<Kandu> 早
<Pwnna> ...
<luojie-dune> Kandu: 早安
<Pwnna> imo.
<odsel> 编译毛毛。。
<luojie-dune> odsel: 总要有人搞吧。虽然我没给自己的手机搞过。
<odsel> luojie-dune: 在arm平台虽然可以编译，但是依赖太多，也没几个手机提供gtk的
<luojie-dune> ode
<luojie-dune> odsel:  我感兴趣的都有哦。
<luojie-dune> odsel: 不过么，应该用html前端了:D
<odsel> luojie-dune: html前段不错
<Pwnna> 我以后写app考虑直接用一个webkit frame
<Pwnna> JS + HTML + CSS
<Pwnna> 这个webkit应该提供一点特殊的js api
<odsel> Pwnna: 恩 这样能automation
<Pwnna> 恩
<Pwnna> 我想做，不过还要学C++
<Pwnna> 不说了
<Pwnna> 我去学去了
<Pwnna> java..
<odsel> java不错
<luojie-dune> Pidgin 2.10.0发布了。
<luojie-dune> Evanescence: 昨天没看到你的回复哦。抱歉了。
<luojie-dune> ...话说，我能看到你的回复么。。
<Evanescence> luojie-dun 为啥我能看到你的回复啊？ 奇了。。。。
#ubuntu-cn 2012-08-13
 * microcai 用回 ALSA + PulseAudio 了
<piggybox> facebook要把php移植到jvm上。。。
<nicol> hello everyone
<imadper> nicol: hi
<imadper> nicol: 到哪儿高就了>
<imadper> s/\>/\?/
<roylez_> piggybox: 他这是非死不可啊
<binker> hai
<sevk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • ubuntu12.04中的Pinyin输入法如何设置模糊音？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384018 rt 统计信息: 发表于 由 zlk1214 — 2012-08-13 9:09
<binker> 你们 还没睡阿
<roylez_> binker: 起床3小时了
<imadper> roylez_: 主席起来的好早
<roylez_> imadper: .
<binker> 呵呵
 * microcai 用回 ALSA + PulseAudio 了
 * microcai 该死的 PA , 最大的问题是 切换终端 声音就没了
<imadper> microcai: 我也用回来了... 昨天听什么都是重金属摇滚, 受不了呀
<imadper> microcai: 声音调小了也不行
<microcai>  imadper: 切换终端的时候，怎么让 该死的  PA
<microcai>  imadper: 切换终端的时候，怎么让 该死的  PA 继续发声
<imadper> microcai: 不知道... 没那么多终端... byobu吧...
<microcai> imadper:  ...
<microcai> imadper:  只有我在 X 的时候声音在
<microcai> imadper:  切到文字终端声音就没了
<imadper> 我试试看.
<microcai> imadper: 真 TMD 的垃圾 PA . 居然说这是个 feature ,  我TMD不想要这该死的feature 怎么关啊
<imadper> microcai: feature他妹, 我就没这feature
<imadper> microcai: 虽说我也没想要这特性吧, 但是我真的没这特性
<imadper> adam8157: 早, 壕
<adam8157> imadper: ...
<imadper> adam8157: 我还没找到合适的..
<imadper> adam8157: 估计也要转mutt了...
<adam8157> imadper: good choice
<microcai> imadper:  !
<microcai> imadper:  切换到终端，终端不要登录
<imadper> microcai: 怎么了? 你的也有声音了?
<microcai> imadper:  登录了就有声音了
<imadper> microcai: 我试试看
<imadper> microcai: 屁!
<imadper> microcai: 就你的电脑有这特性而已
<microcai> imadper: what ?!
<microcai> imadper:  你切换终端声音会继续播放？
<imadper> microcai: 当然了~!
<microcai> imadper:  !!!!
<microcai> imadper:  ~~~~~~~ 神码情况
<imadper> microcai: 我就记得以前试过, 声音没断. 刚一试, 确实没断!
<microcai> imadper:  咋配置的？
<imadper> microcai: 你什么播放器? 你确定走的pa?
<microcai> imadper:  pa
<imadper> microcai: 可能是播放器特性?
<microcai> imadper:  不可能
<microcai> imadper:  用 OSS 就没这个问题
<imadper> microcai: 你走的alsa吧....
<imadper> microcai: 走pa不会有这个问题的吧....
<MeaCulpa> .
<microcai> imadper:  PA ... ...
<imadper> microcai: 装个死亡牛肉, 选择pa试试?
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我还是没完全理解SEA...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 不用理解，会用就行
<microcai> imadper:  就是 PA
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: Enterprise的玩意，从来不把容易理解放在要考虑的范围内
<imadper> microcai: 我取看看我是不是pa
<microcai> imadper:  PA 用 OSS 输出 播放器用 PA , 一样会有这个特性。 同样的播放器，改 OSS 输出，就没这个问题
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我直接删那SEA货,Core dump鸟...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: ....
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 这算严重defect吧
<imadper> microcai: 我直接走alsa, 都没这问题...
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 我系统PA过几天,后患无穷...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我有点晕,不管我做得干净与否,有没有碰backing dev 和 virtual dev, 这直接拿SEA开刀也不至于给我个dump...
<cfy> imadper: hi
<cfy> imadper: 手机坏了。。。没啥事
<imadper> cfy: 买新的...
<cfy> imadper: 壕
<imadper> cfy: 让你买新的, 又不是我!
<microcai> imadper:  直接 ALSA 当然没问题
<microcai> imadper:  可 PA 有问题啊
<cfy> imadper: 壕才总有买新的想法 :D
<imadper> microcai: ...
<hamo> roylez_: 基尾席早
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 酷胖早..
<imadper> cfy: 一直有想法, 从来没实现过
<roylez_> hamo: 懒惰的蛤蟆
<roylez_> hamo: 我起来3小时了
<imadper> hamo: MeaCulpa 到底应该叫酷胖 还是应该叫 酷啪?
<cfy> 9:48-3=6:58
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 早
<cfy> 9:48-3=6:48
<MeaCulpa> imadper: as you wish
<cfy> 主席起来不算早
<imadper> cfy: 你算数是体育老师教的吧
<cfy> imadper: T_T
<imadper> cfy: 你跟 qiao 有一拼
<cfy> imadper: 是谁？
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 酷胖比较可爱~
<qiao> imadper, T_T
<imadper> cfy: 跟你一样, 体育老师教算数的一个人
<microcai> imadper:   我已经把 PA 变成 system-wide 的 daemon 了
<imadper> microcai: 然后解决了?
<microcai> imadper: 我看看去掉 sesson seat support 会不会解决
<microcai> imadper:   system-wide 只是为了 mpd 能后台播放而已
<imadper> microcai: mpd... 何必嘞...
<microcai> imadper:  况且我也不喜欢 pa 在我的 session 里
<microcai> imadper:  我 logout 了 pa 都不肯去死
<microcai> imadper:  导致问题
<hamo> adam8157:  基蛋你居然也这么早...
<imadper> microcai: 哈哈~ 不过你常切换到tty?
<adam8157> hamo: 哥早就来了
<microcai> imadper:  yep
<hamo> adam8157: 跟一群senior竞争，哥真觉得亚历山大啊...
<adam8157> hamo: 啧啧
<imadper> hamo: 你又哪儿面试了? 嘎馬?
<hamo> imadper: 你帽
<imadper> hamo: dev?
<imadper> hamo: 还是senior qe?
<microcai> imadper:  你妹～～ PA 怎么这么贱
<imadper> pa好呀... 没有pa, 好多软件都得折腾, 不然不出声... microcai
 * pityonline 有不要学历也不要经验的工作吗？求扫地！求实习！坐标北京朝阳海淀。
<hadoop> 大家好
<sevk> hadoop, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<hadoop> 我有个问题 ，在12.04 xubuntu中 配置ssh localhost 总是 需要密码 ，我已经 按照网上说明，做了很多遍，仍然不行。有大侠知道原因吗 ？
<hamo> imadper: dev...鸭梨大啊小盆宇...
<microcai> imadper:  你妹～～ PA 怎么这么贱
 * hamo 求和P姐一样的工作...
<hadoop> 具体就是先ssh-keygen -t rsa 生成pub文件，然后讲pub文件追加到authorized_keys里面  总是无法ssh localhost 免密码
<imadper> ham
<imadper> hamo: 来吧. 来了请我们吃饭.   cc adam8157  gfrog
<hadoop> imadper, 求教 >>>_<<<<<
<hamo> hadoop: 看看/etc/ssh/sshd_config
<hamo> roylez_: http://news.163.com/12/0813/05/88OV4RLP00011229.html#sns_weibo
<sevk> hamo,啥网址y 11岁男孩发布10岁女孩裸照敲诈100Q币_网易新闻中心
<pityonline> hamo: 你又不改行
<roylez_> hamo: 你就不知道做点好事么
<hamo> pityonline: 可以啊...只要是 钱多活少睡得早，位高权重责任轻的活，不管什么行当我都干的
<hadoop> hamo, 您是想让我把PermitEmptyPasswords no改成PermitEmptyPasswords yes 吗 ？
<hamo> hadoop: 不是这个...等我找找啊
<hamo> hadoop: RSAAuthentication yes
<hadoop> hamo, 这个原来就是yes，需要改吗 ？
<hamo> hadoop: yes的话应该就可以啊
<pityonline> hamo: 排三级片吧，哈哈
<hadoop> hamo, 本来就是yes ， 不行……
<mao> http://e.chengdu.cn/html/2012-08/13/content_341754.htm
<sevk> mao,啥网址y 发布10岁女孩裸照 11岁男孩敲诈100Q币 - 成都商报|成都商报电子版|成都商报官方网站
<mao> 现在的小娃娃...我对祖国的未来很是担心啊
 * gfrog morning.
<gfrog> hadoop: 文件权限，用户名。 authorized_keys要644扔进~/.ssh/
<roylez_> hamo: 基蛤蟆
<roylez_> gfrog: 鸡蛙
<metbsd> 老婆第一次有胎动了，哈哈
<roylez_> adam8157: 鸡蛋
<hadoop> gfrog, 谢谢，已经是644了，仍然不行
<roylez_> metbsd: 你这无良少年居然要当爹了
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾巴席
<roylez_> gfrog: 你基友呢？
<gfrog> roylez_: 啥啥？
<metbsd> 哈哈
<roylez_> gfrog: 基蛤蟆
<metbsd> roylez有孩子吗
<roylez_> metbsd: 有
<metbsd> 几个啊
<gfrog> hadoop: 那就不知道了，再多说点啥。
<gfrog> roylez_: 。。。
<mao> 一个文件系统挂载为只读了，可不可以不卸载的情况下fsck
<roylez_> mao: 不行
<adam8157> roylez_: .
<hamo> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 啥
<mao> roylez_: 哦，我在网上看到可以，幸亏来这问了问
<hadoop> 这是.ssh文件夹下的文件http://code.bulix.org/e1qwfm-81977?raw
<adam8157> roylez_: 刚发信拒掉个事情, 有人太二了, 总是把大家搞得很尴尬
<hamo> adam8157:  roylez_ 你俩谁给谁写信了？
<roylez_> mao: 老实说我猜的... fsck或许可以，但是一定是不能修复磁盘错误的
<microcai> mao:  可以
<adam8157> microcai: 恭喜恭喜
<mao> EXT3-fs error : ext3_free_blocks_sb: bit already cleared for block
<hamo> mao: 这个自己试一下不就可以了...
<adam8157> metbsd: 恭喜恭喜
<microcai> adam8157: ?
<adam8157> microcai: 发错
<mao> dmesg出现的错误
<roylez_> microcai: 加油
<metbsd> 谢谢
<mao> hamo: 机房的机器，不敢随便啊
<microcai> hadoop:  authorized_keys 权限必须 0600
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃被表白然后发好人卡了？
<metbsd> adam8157几个孩子
<adam8157> metbsd: 单身中
<roylez_> metbsd: 他不承认的有十来个了
<metbsd> 哈哈
<cfy> .....
 * gfrog 神又跑twitter上去了。
<hamo> roylez_: 你怎么知道？
<cfy> gfrog: 神在干嘛？
<hamo> gfrog: 神还默默黑我呢...
<roylez_> hamo: ....
<metbsd> 怎么着也承认一两个啊
<gfrog> cfy: 刷推
<cfy> gfrog: 哦
<gfrog> microcai: authorized_keys要0600？ 我用644也好用呢。 还以为就是这样的。
<gfrog> hamo: 在哪黑的乃？
<hamo> gfrog: 他喷百度网盘那个
<microcai> gfrog:  ... ..
<roylez_> adam8157: 昨天我买杯子的卖家，付款的时候发现他居然是象印在淘宝的唯一指定供货商的马甲，在他另外的旗舰店的店里，同样的杯子卖300多...
<hadoop> microcai, 0600 也试过啦
<adam8157> roylez_: 你买的多少?
<hadoop> 我打算重新装ssh 了
<microcai> hadoop:  key 文件也必须 0600
<roylez_> adam8157: 155
<adam8157> roylez_: 壕
<hadoop> microcai, 好
<FrankLv> hadoop: 看log怎么说
<roylez_> hadoop: 重装ssh有什么用处
<FrankLv> .ssh目录权限也有限制的
<roylez_> hadoop: ssh -vvvvvvv abc@bcd 看看
<gfrog> roylez_: 加这么多v。。。
<roylez_> gfrog: 哦，错了，应该是5个
<gfrog> roylez_: 乃也不能变成认证用户 XD
<roylez_> gfrog: V5嘛
<adam8157> gfrog: 邮箱又被轰炸了
<gfrog> adam8157: 生娃那个？
<adam8157> gfrog: .
<gfrog> adam8157: 还发ticket了，牛，哈
<adam8157> gfrog: nnnd, 周五晚上锻炼时空调开太大, 这两天背部腰部肌肉一直不舒服...
<hadoop> roylez, ssh -vvvv localhost 显示http://code.bulix.org/839vhf-81978?raw
<sevk> 新 Debian发行版 • fglrx-driver在Wheezy的新进展 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384026 历史回顾： 1. 2012-5-14：wheezy因Xorg1.12的升级移除fglrx。 2. AMD决定不再每月发布新的fglrx 3. 由于用户的呼声日益高涨，AMD发布fglrx 12-6～beta，宣称支持Xorg 12.6， 但由于众所周知的bug#675940，在amd64平台上完全 …
<gfrog> adam8157: 叉腰肌受损？
<Oooops> 锻炼吹空调？ adam8157
<Oooops> 有钱人的锻炼啊。
<adam8157> gfrog: 有可能 肌肉有点小拉伤, 下午去游泳 水疗下
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋
<roylez_> hadoop: 基本上可以肯定是权限的问题
 * gfrog 睡觉还能吹空调的都是壕！
<Oooops> gfrog: 叫钱蛋蛋。
<adam8157> gfrog: 游泳=水疗
<roylez_> hadoop: ssh-copy-id localhost
<gfrog> Oooops: 神，原来乃在这里。
<Oooops> gfrog: 不是教你了嘛。睡公司。吹空调。
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕钱蛋蛋
<pityonline> gfrog: 我们这睡觉一直吹着空调，昨晚没开空调，还冷
<hamo> adam8157: 基壕钱蛋蛋
<gfrog> Oooops: 神，乃以为RH这么奇葩的公司没人试过住公司嘛？ 俩月以后那货就被开了。
<hamo> gfrog: 真不让住公司啊...
<Oooops> 额。那也吹了2个月。够本
<roylez_> hamo: 基要紧接着蛋蛋，壕基蛋蛋
<adam8157> gfrog: moli说的那俩人我不认识
<pityonline> gfrog: 原来这样
<adam8157> lmh: 哪两个结婚啊?
<gfrog> adam8157: 真.gaoji壕钱蛋蛋。
<hadoop> roylez, .ssh文件夹下的文件都是600了,ssh-copy-id localhost 执行后仍然要密码。 。不过还是多谢
<adam8157> gfrog: 还有住公司这种事情...
<gfrog> Oooops: 为了俩月电钱扔了份工作，这得多二。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 谁？
<gfrog> adam8157: 直接问 lmh
<adam8157> gfrog: 看eng-china
<Oooops> 被开，根本就和这没关系。笨嘎嘛
<adam8157> lmh: 求真相
<roylez_> gfrog: 真.二.流.壕基蛋蛋
<FrankLv> hadoop: ssh-copy-id 自动fix权限的吧，你ssh key pair用起来了么
<adam8157> gfrog: 去哪里按摩下得, 求推荐, 这几天真不舒服
<amosk> hadoop,  # ssh-copy-id ~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub root@192.168.0.1
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，你说他俩
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃竟然不认识Hurry He
<amosk> hadoop, # ssh-copy-id -i ~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub root@192.168.0.1
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋不舒服？
<Oooops> 那不能按摩的啊。那地方。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 不认识
<adam8157> roylez_: 肌肉拉了下
<gfrog> adam8157: 难道乃来的时候她已经离职了？ 哦，好象是。
<gfrog> adam8157: 以前的fedora qe leader
<adam8157> gfrog: 哦 那女的我知道, 男的是哪个?
<hadoop> amosk, FrankLv ，该做的都做了，不行，我要哭了，身边同事一电脑早就弄好了
<gfrog> adam8157: nzhang号称情歌王子。 貌似也是去年闪掉的。
<hamo> gfrog: adam8157 然后呢？这俩人结婚了？
<gfrog> hadoop: 删掉~，重来。
<amosk> hadoop,   ls ~/.ssh    这个输出什么？
<gfrog> hamo: .
<FrankLv> hadoop: /var/log/secure sshd log里怎么说
<amosk> hamo, gfrog 有结婚这会事？？
<hadoop> amosk, 这是.ssh文件夹下的文件http://code.bulix.org/e1qwfm-81977?raw
<hamo> gfrog: 都离职了为啥你们还知道？不会发到公司的邮件里了吧？
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席, 我的路由装上了, 还有啥折腾的?
<gfrog> adam8157: 去翻f15的release party吧，能找到rhe
<gfrog> hamo: 有人八卦。
<gfrog> hamo: 就像壕钱蛋蛋这样的。
<FrankLv> -rw-r--r-- 1 hadoop hadoop  806  8&#26376; 13 10:11 authorized_keys
<hadoop> FrankLv, 没有/var/log/secure这个文件或目录
<FrankLv> 你authorized_keys的权限不对
<amosk> hadoop, cat  id_rsa.pub >> authorized_keys
<FrankLv> chmod 600 authorized_keys
 * amosk -rw-------. 1 root root 131796 Jul 16 09:56 authorized_keys
 * amosk 我的
<hadoop> FrankLv, 现在已经该成600了,-rw-------
<FrankLv> 大哥
<FrankLv> 你改的是 id_rsa， 要改 authorized_keys
<microcai> hadoop:  看看 sshd_config
<Oooops> 能写就对。啥不对哦
<Oooops> 一堆人，又在折腾小白。
<hadoop> ls .ssh/ -l http://code.bulix.org/ptne2s-81979?raw
<microcai> hadoop:  sshd_config 要有  PubkeyAuthentication yes
<FrankLv> hadoop: sshd
<hadoop> microcai, 对的，PubkeyAuthentication 是yes
<FrankLv> hadoop: sshd log /var/log/messages /var/log/auth 找找么
<Oooops> 张无忌被不同的人打了以后，终于炼成了九阳神功。
<microcai> Oooops:  ... ...
<gfrog> Oooops: 令狐冲也是被各种人不同的打，终于练成了独孤九剑
<Oooops> microcai: 你就是那鹿啥公。
<microcai> Oooops:  他原配练的是 九阴XXX
<gfrog> microcai: 原配说的是周芷若么？
<hadoop> FrankLv, 没有这两个文件夹
<microcai> gfrog: yep
<FrankLv> hadoop: 什么系统
<Oooops> imadper 至今还没活过来。 microcai 是不。
<hadoop> FrankLv, xubuntu 12.04
<Oooops> FrankLv: 终于问系统了。^_^
<jusss> Oooops: man里面的符号有没有解释的，比如 <> {}
<amosk> gfrog, 看到邮件了
 * gfrog 以后要有娃了，女娃就叫周芷若好了，男娃呢，叫周伯通。
<amosk> gfrog, 不错
<Oooops> jusss: ？
<gfrog> adam8157: wow
<Oooops> gfrog: 周嘎嘛？
<FrankLv>  /var/log/auth.log
<Oooops> 面贵性周？ gfrog
<FrankLv> hadoop: ssh 登一次 看看 log里说啥
<Oooops> gfrog: ? 不说话，我去发推。
<gfrog> Oooops: ...
<jusss> Oooops: 在synopsis里面解释指令格式的时候会出现一些符号，比如[]是可忽略，那<> {呢}
<Oooops> jusss: 这哦。<>不记得。哪里有。看了才知道
<Oooops> 算了。写了。不发了。 gfrog
<jusss> Oooops: 忘了man谁时见到过，那{}
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<Oooops> jusss: 自己理解吧。我看了才知道。
<adam8157> gfrog: 刚被yahoo的猎头骚扰了
<huntxu> jusss: <>不是必選項麽
<gfrog> adam8157: wow
<gfrog> adam8157: 从了吧。
<adam8157> gfrog: 云计算, C++ 给拒了
<adam8157> gfrog: 我不会c++
<huntxu> adam8157: 犇蛋
<gfrog> adam8157: 那乃会神马++？
<gfrog> huntxu: 胡须
<jusss> huntxu: 是必选其一，俺想知道有没有官方解释关于指令格式里面的特殊符号
<Oooops> 搞awk的，肯定不会c++
<adam8157> ...
<huntxu> jusss: 都知道了還糾結
<adam8157> gfrog: 刚后悔没问下package...
<jusss> Oooops: 还有ubuntu的可替换参数咋不是斜体，也没下划线？
<adam8157> gfrog: 一听这职位就给拒了
<gfrog> adam8157: 就是，先问问再拒啊，还有个参考性
<Oooops> jusss: 具体例子给一个。没明白
<jusss> huntxu: 万一遇到不知道的呢，所以想找解释符号的文章
<hadoop> FrankLv, 无解……还是谢谢了
 * gfrog 之前收到过一个联想的猎头，估计拿我钓鱼玩，跟我一顿掰扯Linux系统测试的内容，说完连职位啥的都没说，直接挂电话。。。
<Oooops> jusss: 你的事情，都应该找学术派的问。比如 cfy 这样的书虫子。
<huntxu> jusss: 看概率高低，絕不會重要過你看man的內容和實驗
<FrankLv> hadoop: 总有原因的么 怎么会无解呢
<adam8157> gfrog: 哈哈
<jusss> Oooops: man ls里面出现了{}
<adam8157> gfrog: 要是amazon的我还考虑下
<gfrog> adam8157: 我猜是想了解点行业内幕好拿来面试。
<gfrog> adam8157: 国内amazon有研发？
<gfrog> adam8157: 有也是java的，还不如cpp
<huntxu> jusss: 你哪個版本的ls = =
<Oooops> jusss: 没
<jusss> Oooops: PATTER不是斜体也不是下划线
<Oooops> 我这没{}
<jusss> huntxu: Oooops ，我看看是哪个版本
<cfy> Oooops: T_T
<cfy> Oooops: 不会。。
<Oooops> cfy: 他都是问学术的。适合你。
<Oooops> 太高级了。
<hamo> adam8157: amazon我可以推你...
<cfy> jusss: 我怎么没。。。
<cfy> 怎么都在跳槽。。。
<cfy> ee最稳定了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Oooops§ 蚯蚓ee..
<adam8157> hamo: ... amazon us可以么?
<huntxu> hamo: amazon us 同球
<jusss> Oooops: man sed
<hamo> adam8157: 滚粗...能去US我还留给你...
<gfrog> hamo: 求推google us
<jusss> huntxu: man sed
<gfrog> hamo: 扫地也行。
<Oooops> CyrusYzGTt: 妖人。赶紧把那后缀换了。
<hamo> gfrog: google cn扫地去不？
 * gfrog 不过据说扫地僧都是隐藏大boss啊。
<gfrog> hamo: 不去，都是外包的。
<cfy> hamo: 打酱油行么？
<Oooops> {script-only-if-no-other-script}
<Oooops> 就是脚本部分嘛。
<Oooops> awk也有
<adam8157> gfrog: ipython? .net?
<CyrusYzGTt> Oooops§ .. 話說。。 蚯蚓是前綴，  ee纔是後綴
<gfrog> adam8157: ... aptitude show ipython
<Oooops> CyrusYzGTt: 你全家都是蚯蚓。
<hamo> Oooops: 神？
<CyrusYzGTt> Oooops§ 哦。 那你就是 蚯蚓ee
<hamo> Oooops: 神你居然变身长虫了...
 * gfrog 东西学杂了真难受，在Fedora里经常敲成yum show，ubuntu里总打成aptitude info，然后对着出错信息发呆。
<adam8157> gfrog: 容量的问题
<Oooops> gfrog: 笨。没alias?
<gfrog> Oooops: 神乃oops为嘛不吐核？
<gfrog> Oooops: 测试机器，装完即删，哪值得做alias
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。
<Oooops> 此nick是op帐号。你们小心点。
<jusss> Oooops: [ -F, --info-script  F  --new-volume-script  F ]这怎么理解
<cfy> gfrog: - -!
<cfy> gfrog: 不就是command not found么。。。发什么呆？
<Oooops> @@ jusss 不知道。没见过。
<Oooops> 就是 -F == --info-script 吧。咋还会带一个F
<Oooops> 参数还能直接带-?
<cfy> 为啥纠结awk...
<gfrog> cfy: 参数错，yum跟aptitude都会输出参数列表，然后把真正的报错信息冲掉。
<jusss> Oooops: 人家说表示两个同时存在的可选指令，-F F --new-volume-script F,两个选项必选同时出现
<cfy> gfrog: 哦。
<Oooops> jusss: -F F嘛。这能理解。就是短参数
<Oooops> 你开始给的。直接-F。那无法理解。
<hadoop> FrankLv, 大神，十分感谢！！！
<jusss> Oooops: 可人家就是这样给的
<Oooops> 写错了吧
<adam8157> gfrog: kaka 推荐我去良子按摩下
<gfrog> huntxu: 胡须，用python表示一个有顺序的数据结构，例如tcp header神马的，肿么组织数据结构好？
<gfrog> adam8157: 啥？ 去娘子按摩下？
<adam8157> ..
<FrankLv> hadoop: 客气，  你的问题是.ssh目录权限问题， FYI给大家 log Authentication refused: bad ownership or modes for directory /home/hadoop/.ssh
<jusss> Oooops: 莫有，因为所有的都是[ -F
<Oooops> jusss: 哪里出的。给出来。
<Oooops> 写错man，正常嘛。
<jusss> Oooops: [后接的都是-
<Oooops> cfy: 以后你来接 jusss 的问题。
<huntxu> gfrog: 換class咋樣，寫兩個互轉的函數 = =
<huntxu> gfrog: header.src_port多帥
 * adam8157 afk
<cfy> Oooops: 我连 jusss 什么问题都不知道
<cfy> jusss: 我的文档貌似和你的不一样
<cfy> jusss: 要是文档不理解，就直接去看源代码
<jusss> cfy: 我的是ubuntu$
 * cfy afk
<cfy> Oooops: T_T,直接推荐 jusss 用perl阿
<yall> 'ls
<jusss> cfy: 看源代码？从哪看
<italks> ./nick italks
<Oooops> 我才不推荐。他shell还没过。再说，省得别人乱说。
<ggmm123>  binker 你好阿
<gfrog> huntxu: 嗯。。。 忽然发现我现在被autotest搞得不太适应class了，搞啥都想用dict，这不我就差点准备用ordereddict.
 * pityonline 神在 twitter 上吐槽蛋蛋了……
<binker> ggmm123 你好
<gfrog> huntxu: 用class的话内部还是要用神马list，dict之类的存raw data呢。
<Oooops> momo pityonline
<yall> 额。
<Oooops> dict，好破的东西
<pityonline> Oooops: ^=^
<Oooops> 猪鼻子？lol
<piggybox> :@)
<huntxu> gfrog: 你不考慮效率的話，隨時header.raw_data()不就能返回麽
<Oooops> ಠ‿ಠ
<jusss> tty下的参数没下划线的在gnome-shell里面竟然有下划线了
<huntxu> gfrog: from_raw_data()和to_raw_data() =.=
<binker> 主席 你在哪里阿？
<gfrog> huntxu: 好吧，似乎是个好办法，不过我估计我这狗屎水平得把内部实现搞得一团糟。 算了，先写出来再说。
<tenzu> adam8157: adam8157 fucking keyboard = afk
<jusss> .
<gfrog> afk = always fuck keyboard
<Oooops> tenzu: ... 我赶紧抄到推上去。
 * gfrog lunch
<tenzu> Oooops: 我已经RT了, 别想诬陷我
<Oooops> 笑死
<amosk> gfrog, go
<cfy> jusss: 什么-F,--info-script啥的
<cfy> jusss: 啥命令？
<tenzu> Oooops: 神你太有才了
<huntxu> tenzu: Away to Fuck Keyboard
<Oooops> engness
<tenzu> huntxu: 请受小生一拜
<Oooops> 嘘嘘英文不错
<jusss> cfy: http://lavasoft.blog.51cto.com/62575/533131
<sevk> jusss ⇪ ti: 解读Linux命令格式 - 熔 岩 - 51CTO技术博客
 * pityonline Always Fucking Keyboard.
 * pityonline Allowed to Fuck Keyboard.
<cfy> jusss: 就是说-F --info-script要同时给出吧
<Oooops> pityonline: 不合理，你这常态化了。
<cfy> jusss: 不要理它
<jusss> cfy: 看不懂这句
<Oooops> cfy: 那是短参数，长参数，任选的吧。那不标准的man而已。
<pityonline> Oooops: nAFK = not Always Fucking Keyboard
<Oooops> 这也是常态化
<Oooops> AnFK
<cfy> Oooops: @_@
<jusss> cfy: 里面有三个F,不理解
<italks> 注册不了
<MeaCulpa> .
<wzssyqa> 怎么用shell 把一文本文件按空行剪开
<jusss> cfy: 最后那个F是啥意思
<Oooops> 不好意思回答
<Oooops> MeaCulpa: 前天，昨天干嘛去了。
<sevk> 新 其它类软件 • 【终于成功了】不修改源代码编译Jenn http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384031 方法是： 【这一步非常重要：】首先打开新立得软件包管理器，搜索glut和libpng，把带有ubuntu标志的软件包全部安装上。 然后下载jenn 3d源码包，官方地址是：http://jenn3d.org/jenn3d.2010_12_27.tgz  …
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 周末阿
<MeaCulpa> wzssyqa: 啥叫剪开
<jusss> 4、[ -F, --info-script  F  --new-volume-script  F  ]，
 * MeaCulpa 洗碗
<Oooops> 只是挂机？
<wzssyqa> MeaCulpa: 就是要遍历
<Oooops> 洗碗2天？
<Oooops> nnnd 找你去jay2。2天，，，都洗碗。。。
<jusss> 让人纠结的man
 * ifceux volume icon 很好用。大家快来用吧！
<imadper> wzssyqa: cat -d" " -f 1
<zer4tul> imadper: cut -d?
<Oooops> imadper: 你还没睡醒吧。
<Oooops> oss去掉了？
<imadper> Oooops: 早醒了
<imadper> Oooops: 恩, 不用了. oss的杂音, 搞的我听什么都是重金属摇滚!
<zer4tul> imadper: cat哪有-d这个选项
<wzssyqa> imadper: 我要是分段阿...
<imadper> zer4tul: 我说的是cat吗?.....
<jusss> cut -d ' ' -f 2
<zer4tul> imadper: 嗯
<Oooops> 明显没睡醒。
<imadper> zer4tul: 哦... cut...
<zer4tul> imadper: 囧
<zer4tul> imadper: 果然没睡醒
<imadper> zer4tul: ..... 囧...
<zer4tul> 话说有谁用zsh的？求配置文件参考
<wzssyqa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1144219/
<wzssyqa> 我是要把这分成两段
<jusss> zer4tul: roylez or tenzu，
<imadper> zer4tul: 直接oh-my zsh了
<ifceux> zer4tul: linuxtoy上有
<zer4tul> ifceux: 哈？
<imadper> wzssyqa: 说明白一些... 什么叫遍历一个文本? 分成两段要怎么分?
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 你想把那个文本以空行截开然后分别把两个空行间的内容储存在其它一些文件里吧？
<ifceux> zer4tul: google zsh site:linuxtoy.org
<wzssyqa> pityonline: y
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 不会，找到答案后抄我一份，:P
<TsingsTech> :-D
 * zer4tul 上linuxtoy都要挂代理了
<TsingsTech> 真的了
<ifceux> 有没办法设立一个目录，其内建立的文件都有可执行权限
<TsingsTech> 用脚本？
<ifceux> 无须修改mount选项的
<microcai> ifceux:  可以
<microcai> ifceux:  搞个  loop 挂到目录上    文件系统为  VFAT 就行
<microcai> ifceux: 猜你是在写 python 脚本吧
<microcai> ifceux: 不想每次 chmod
<ifceux> microcai: 高手
<ifceux> microcai: 这都猜对了
<Oooops> 干嘛不vim里面直接加au，设置权限。
<ifceux> Oooops: 怎么搞，不懂唉，请赐教
<ifceux> 找到。试试 。
<mraandtux> 我要和奶妈算账！
<mraandtux> 整天TM在G+刷屏
<mraandtux> 还之前TM以粗口的原因封我1个月
<mraandtux> 我要玩西佢！
<mraandtux> 还有：如何在论坛里申请做版主？
<ifceux> mraandtux: 你水够5000没
<microcai> mraandtux:  版主是要靠潜规则的
<mraandtux> 还剩2272帖
<mraandtux> 还有我举报了他的帖
<mraandtux> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=383971
<sevk> mraandtux ⇪ ti: 水区水贴? Ubuntu中文论坛
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.10 • 点点网‘新百度空间和百度知道用fcitx打字会出现多余的字在光标后面 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384036 大家有没有办法解决啊，求助 大家多大几个字试试，肯定有这个问题 暂时还是用小小输入法吧 不过fcitx真心好用 统计信息: 发表于 由 xkk44 — 2012-08-13 12:08
<MeaCulpa> G+...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/90421c66gw1dvu96kqv10j.jpg
<ifceux> vim里的配置elseif。。真坑
<roylez> ifceux: umask 022？没试过
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 貌似为今天上班太早了，很不好
<ifceux> roylez: 目录也适用吗
<MeaCulpa> -.l.
<MeaCulpa> A还要翻译...
<roylez> ifceux: 不是目录，是当前的shell吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你尊重下这个人劳动和牺牲精神阿
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我不看日本片子,与我何干
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我曾有共享了5年的片子阿,直到硬盘刮掉
<gfrog> huntxu: MeaCulpa python这种没指针没struct的货，如果我想给一段二进制数中间的某个字节找个名字，该肿么办？ 直接magic number？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/442febfdgw1dvuqlxwn0gj.jpg
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 貌似国内对于好奇号的事情是屏蔽的态度
<ifceux> 神九射了没多久，就出得好奇号，让人不爽呗。 i guess
<hamo> roylez: 求发IBM职位..
<roylez> hamo: 5毛钱一个职位
<hamo> roylez: 那先发10块钱的...
<Bigbird> 你们好
<roylez> hamo: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/66b3de17gw1dvu8vuculpj.jpg
<Bigbird> 新来的问候下大家
<Bigbird> 我是做mtk开发的。非常喜欢linux。希望能在这里找到志同道合的朋友o(∩_∩)o 哈哈
<MeaCulpa> hamo: ...
<yh> emacs irc REC
<gfrog> Bigbird: MTK？难道在我们楼上？
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.10 • ubuntu12.10的编译好的内核包里没有pae项了，而有的是linux-image-extra http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384044 求解释。 统计信息: 发表于 由 huangherusi — 2012-08-13 13:00
<Bigbird> 不太明白你的意思啊……
<mraandtux> MTK=山寨机
<Bigbird> 一个是工作，一个是爱好(*^__^*)
<hamo> roylez: 全是销售和技术服务...
<jyfl987> roylez: 倒未必是屏蔽  只是被奥运给挡住了
<jyfl987> roylez: 要说屏蔽 最该屏蔽那个公司发射的火箭
<roylez> jyfl987: 老美才是玩的真格的，好奇号牛逼上天了
<hamo> roylez: 太不专业了...难怪卖人赚不到钱...看看人家阿蛋..
<jyfl987> roylez: 看了下 火星的环境开发价值也不见得高啊  倒是周末我看了下主要的卫星 发现土星还是木星的一些卫星 许多一半是冰的 还不错
<microcai> jyfl987:  发射火箭的是卡马克的公司？
<jyfl987> microcai: 是 paypal那个人创办的
<jyfl987> microcai: 不过 卡马克也说自己业余搞 不知道是不是同一家
<jyfl987> microcai: 你去研究皮卡吧
<roylez> jyfl987: 多好地方阿，可惜没有中国人能吃的
<jyfl987> roylez: 还有许多卫星全是橄榄石 这个比钻石还屌  可以打个广告叫 摘颗星星送给你
<jyfl987> roylez: 派无人登陆器去采矿去
<hamo> roylez: 错怪你了...原来是折叠了...
<jyfl987> 昨天看到一个minecraft的mod 可以写lua脚本控制 太搞了
<ofan> 谁搞kde
<jyfl987> 就跟机器人集群一样了
<roylez> hamo: ....
<ofan> kde里怎么获得操作系统信息，平台，版本，cpu构架等
<jyfl987> ofan: 跟kde有啥关系
<ofan> jyfl987: kde跨平台
<jyfl987> ofan: kde管不到这些吧
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: lua在游戏业界用的很多
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你没玩过minecraft
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 没
<ifceux> linux下的东西就是要琢磨琢磨才行
<ifceux> 唉。
<Bigbird> 所有的硬件信息的获取可以通过参考ubuntu的“测试信息”这个程序的脚本获得
<hamo> roylez: http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s480x480/424314_401271789922139_327300998_n.jpg
<imadper> hamo: out
<hamo> imadper: 事情是out了...但你不觉得图做的真心好么...
<yh> / ?
<yh> /?
<imadper> hamo: 貌似之前见到过这个图了...
<imadper> hamo: 得是一周之前了
<hamo> imadper: 啧啧...
<imadper> ig
<imadper> Oooops: 神, 你这个nick是干嘛的?
<DBLobster> MeaCulpa: fire 上不去了?
<qiao> Oooops, 请教一个问题，我在安装YAML时出现了错误：Warning (usually harmless): 'YAML' not installed, will not store persistent state
<qiao> Oooops, 在执行：cpan -i GMail::Checker 时出现的问题
<ofan> nnd qt里直接有..
<jusss> 庵野秀明的其它作品还有啥？
<ofan> jusss: 虫虫特工队
<jusss> ofan: 庵野秀明一定有h漫
<jusss> ofan: 这家伙据说是h漫出身
<ofan> jusss: 年龄不小了 h不起来了
<Ooooops> imadper: 小鬼..
<jusss> ofan: 想看他早期的h漫
<maplebeats> 求种子
<jusss> ofan: 一定很不错
<imadper> Ooooops: 干嘛, 嘎馬?
<qiao> Ooooops, 求助。。。
<Ooooops> imadper: ...
<Ooooops> imadper: 下次一定改掉自己的username..
<adam8157> Ooooops: Oooops ...
<Ooooops> adam8157: ...
<Ooooops> adam8157: 坏淫...
<adam8157> Ooooops: ä½ ä¿©...
<adam8157> gfrog: 你还rt...
<gfrog> adam8157: hahhhh?
<imadper> adam8157: 离开公司, 想收公司的邮件怎么办?
<roylez> Ooooops: 搞基呢你
<adam8157> imadper: 没token就不行
<Ooooops> roylez: 啥？
<imadper> adam8157: ...
<Ooooops> adam8157: 我俩？
<gfrog> imadper: 有个软件可以推mail到手机上。
<adam8157> Ooooops: 和 Oooops
<gfrog> imadper: 但是乃真的想用嘛？
<adam8157> Ooooops: 别以为我看不出来
<Ooooops> imadper: 无责任提供方法：把公司邮件转gmail去...
<Ooooops> adam8157: 啧啧...好眼神呢...
<imadper> gfrog: 不是, 我是在设置emacs的mew.... 想到回家之后连不上, emacs会卡死..
<adam8157> Ooooops: 你这点伎俩, too simple
<jyfl987> adam8157: 还记得mips不
<imadper> Ooooops: 恩, 要是可以, 我早就这么办了. 弱
<adam8157> jyfl987: 看你问什么了
<imadper> Oooops: 来t人了... 别睡了!
<gfrog> imadper: 回家直接禁用丫。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 用户可用的寄存器有几个
<adam8157> jyfl987: 这... 你看文档去吧
<gfrog> Ooooops: 乃。。。
<imadper> gfrog: 禁用就是要改.emacs文件, 略麻烦...
<jusss> Ooooops: 改username
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我说的是遵守那个abi情况下哈  如果是裸机就无所谓了
<gfrog> imadper: 脚本里搞段代码检查ip
<Cherrot> 对付局域网ARP攻击有什么好办法呢？我现在想到的是自己绑定网关IP，然后再伪造攻击者IP发ARP广播
<imadper> gfrog: gaoji
<gfrog> imadper: 或者让nm给你发消息。
<jusss> Cherrot: arp -n？
<imadper> gfrog: nm发消息不会.. 检查ip倒是可以
<gfrog> imadper: dbus里有nm的消息，直接抓过来就行。
<imadper> gfrog: gaoji
 * hamo nick的名字第一个不许是数字呢...讨厌！
<gfrog> imadper: 呸。
<imadper> gfrog: gaoji
<gfrog> hamo: 乃在做神马？
 * jyfl987 贼蛋蛋 关键时刻掉链子
<imadper> gfrog: 还是查ip吧
<jusss> hamo: 在这里见过数字开头的
<gfrog> imadper: 当年背本子回家的时候搞过这玩意，大概看过一点。
<hamo> gfrog: 冒充神...
<_000> 这叫吗? hamo
<Cherrot> jusss: 我只需要绑定网关IP就可以，然后想反攻这个没道德的家伙。。。
<gfrog> hamo: 乃无聊爆了呢
<hamo> gfrog: 活一大堆呢...不相干...
<hamo> gfrog: 不想干
<gfrog> hamo: 壕
<adam8157> gfrog: 啥?
<gfrog> adam8157: 啊？
<jusss> Cherrot: 拔他网线，^_^
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 冒充他的mac攻击路由好了
<Cherrot> jusss: 要是能揪出他是谁来真想去揍他
<maplebeats> 把网线接高压线上啊
<jyfl987> maplebeats: 好办法
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 冒充他的mac？ 就是向网关发arp response伪造成他的IP？
<jusss> Cherrot: 你也arp,谁也别想玩，^_^
<gfrog> jyfl987: maplebeats 把皮卡丘抓来扔路由器上？
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 冒充mac不难卡 qemu都可以命令行指定  额
<netf0x> 冒充mac黑人是不是不会被发现
<hamo> _000: 当然不算...第一个字符必须是数字
<Cherrot> maplebeats: 把网线接你脸上 然后十万伏特～～
<maplebeats> Cherrot: ....
<jyfl987> gfrog: 多缠几圈呗  网线也有电嘛
<O0000> hamo: 这个算了吧
<gfrog> jyfl987: 那才多大电流，还没电话线电流大。
<maplebeats> 真人PK，实在多了
<Cherrot> netf0x: 网管会发现哦  不过我的房东是个小学没毕业的货  不可能看的动
<jyfl987> gfrog: 那接插座上再缠个几万圈？
<Cherrot> maplebeats: 就我这胳膊腿……算了还是…… 要不你来帮我？:D
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 要不你冒充路由吧  下回他来找路由接到你这 趁机监控他
<maplebeats> 然后把它上AV的记录四处放。。。
<jusss> 装sniffer
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 就是冒充网关然后开内核转发咯？
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 然后上他的sns网络随便玩 调戏老板什么的
<hamo> O0000: 第一个是O，别以为我看不出来...
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 这个自然
<O0000> hamo: ... 你要求太多了..
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 这个不错哎  值得一试～
<jusss> Cherrot: 不开转发，让他断网
<adam8157> hamo: forward给你了
<Cherrot> jyfl987: jusss: 不过我怀疑这货会ARP的话 是不是提前自己早就绑定网关了
<gfrog> jyfl987: 假设缠的线是一个圆形，插座半径2.5cm，缠一圈网线要19.625cm，1万圈就是196250cm，合1962.5m，接近2公里，确实上不去网了。 这还没算缠网线引起的插座半径增加。
<jyfl987> jusss: 断网他肯定要来查
<binker> 有人用AMD 的3870K apu么
<Cherrot> gfrog: 。。。。
<hamo> adam8157: 我嚓...商务搜索...
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 他arp未必是手动的嘛 中毒了也有可能 不要以为人人都懂技术
<hamo> adam8157: 百度中的高帅富啊...
<adam8157> hamo: 所以我说估计不行
<adam8157> hamo: 你就给投个别的吧
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 确实是蓄意攻击  我吼一声后他就会消停一会儿
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你缠插座本身就是障眼法  不要以为哥会受蒙蔽
<jusss> jyfl987: 他过来查，那就xx他
<hamo> adam8157: 这妹纸算法如何？
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 那有可能是找了什么定向攻击的工具  你知道的 中国这种工具好多
<adam8157> hamo: 渣
<gfrog> jyfl987: 。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 这妹纸如何？
<hamo> adam8157: 那去这个会被虐出翔的...
<jusss> Cherrot: 你看是只针对你一个，还是全网？
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 嗯  先搞搞他再说
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<adam8157> hamo: 所以我说投个别的
<gfrog> adam8157: 点点啥？
<Cherrot> jusss: 伪装网关攻击全网  一秒一个ARP包
<sevk> 新 影音多媒体 • s3c2410声卡驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384051 avi音乐播放有视频没有声音 怎么解决 audio_setup: Can't open audio device /dev/sound/dsp: No such file or directory 统计信息: 发表于 由 极速人生01 — 2012-08-13 14:01
<jyfl987> gfrog: 变压器又不都是叠在一维的
<jyfl987> gfrog: 我虽然物理不精通 至少还拆过变压器
<jusss> Cherrot: 。。。arpspoof才两秒一个
 * Cherrot 回去还要先蛋疼的重装系统……
<gfrog> jyfl987: 跟变压器有毛关系，我说线的长度呢。
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 以后出门记得带个blacktrace盘吧 额
<Cherrot> jusss: 我就是想用arpspoof搞他   听说还有个arppoison
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你那长度算法有问题  你是假设缠插座的 其实你缠网线也可以
<gfrog> jyfl987: 乃缠不了几圈就超过以太网最大传输距离了，而且绕圈之后电磁干扰加剧，更缩短了传输距离。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 而且你干嘛要用网线缠
<jyfl987> 你可以变压以后 再接网线嘛
<jusss> Cherrot: 抓包看看，然后向房东投诉
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 你们是无线还是有线路由？
<hamo> adam8157: 嵌入式的，我还是推他去做android吧...
<adam8157> hamo: C的就行
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你是运维还是QA?
<netf0x> 你们是要干啥呀
<netf0x> 用奶瓶攻击路由
 * gfrog 家用路由器功能太弱了，一般Lan口都是接到一个bridge上去了，没法精确管理接口
<netf0x> 可以断网
<gfrog> jyfl987: QA
<jyfl987> gfrog: 难怪
 * microcai 内核的 git 历史愈来愈臃肿了，不知道 linus 有没有计划重新搞一个 git 仓库
 * adam8157 眼镜该换了...
<gfrog> jyfl987: 咋？
<jyfl987> microcai: 拆成 syscore + module/platform
<maplebeats> git历史可以不clone啊
<Cherrot> jusss: 房东的智商 哈哈  懒得理他
<gfrog> microcai: 咋肿了？ 按目录按文件按tag看log都不行？
<jyfl987> gfrog: 水平一般 思路有限
<Cherrot> jusss: 我跟他投诉说不准他还以为是我在搞
<microcai> gfrog:  git clone 需要的时间越来越长
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 有线路由 TP-Link R1660+
<gfrog> jyfl987: 好吧，确实如此，要不咋能做QA呢。
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 先想办法进路由吧 有线的考虑下暴力密码 额
<maplebeats> 联通座机怎么打手机
<jyfl987> gfrog: 也是 阿蛋怎么说
<netf0x> 你们用cdlinux吗
<jyfl987> 多年前用过
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 这个成本有点大，目前天天加班 回去没多少时间搞
<gfrog> jyfl987: 蛋蛋是牛蛋蛋，比不了的。
<netf0x> 或是bt
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 就放那里跑而已 实在不行真人过去 给他刷个新系统 lol
<netf0x> 里面有无线破解工具
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 如果房东不懂 说不定密码还是出厂的 如果是随机的 路由器底座上都有写
<netf0x> 就是wpa2不好使
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 我现在在想办法偷到房东上网的帐密  这样就可以给他reset了
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 跟你说 还是控制了路由好 要谁生 要谁死 还不是一条规则的问题
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 真有可能是随机密码哎，我去看看TP-link说明书
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 没事还可以定期让谁的网络发作下
<jusss> Cherrot: 目前据说某国内防火墙针对arp就是用比他更短的时间arpspoof
<gfrog> Cherrot: TP从来都是admin/admin
<Cherrot> netf0x: 这年头不是wpa2的无线路由太难找了
<netf0x> enen
<jyfl987> gfrog: tp现在 那种100不到的已经是随机wpa2密码了
<gfrog> jusss: 这方法二爆了。
<gfrog> jyfl987: 我说管理密码。
<Cherrot> jusss: 网络拥塞啊  太二了
<jusss> gfrog: 据说这是国内某防火墙的做法。。。
<gfrog> jusss: 俺也做过一段国内某防火墙，俺也知道国内货有多二。
<Cherrot> jyfl987: gfrog  我怀疑给他们安装路由器的人帮忙改得密码，这样就比较麻烦了。 像房东这种智商的人肯定会把帐密记到一个小本子上
 * gfrog 难怪俺会跑来吹水，原来是音乐停了，所以没心思干活了。继续抠腚去。
<Cherrot> 或者就是在我之前就被人改过了
<Cherrot> gfrog: ....
<chris____> list
<kevinyings> 有好的方法吗？
<gfrog> Cherrot: 能拿到路由的话直接拆开接ttl
<netf0x> 这样，你给房东说你那个黑色小按钮点过没，据说经常点信号会增强，然后你就能连无线了
<jusss> Cherrot: 你也arpspoof，大家一起看电视去
<jyfl987> gfrog: 对 要是有无线ttl就好了
<jyfl987> gfrog: 像无线鼠标那样 插ttl上 然后走无线信号跟你链接 你就过去一次足够了
<kevinyings> gfrog：能直接拨号路由，修改
<Cherrot> netf0x: 有线路由器，不是无线的  然后 ，我不知道拨号的帐密 ……reset就只能大家看电视去了……
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 你试试tftp
<jusss> gfrog: 怎么都对你发信息？。。。
<jyfl987> 搞不好没关
<kevinyings> Cherrot:不要这么胆小啊
<gfrog> jyfl987: 乃思路太开阔了。。
<Cherrot> gfrog: ttl?
<gfrog> jyfl987: 支持乃搞这么个硬件。
<imadper> adam8157: 你用pop还是imap?
<imadper> adam8157: imap搜索的时候, 是不是一下在要等二十分钟...
<adam8157> imadper: imap, 要不咋sync
<jyfl987> gfrog: 那我上kickstarter去筹款 你给捐点？
<adam8157> imadper: 本地有
<Cherrot> kevinyings: 不是胆小，是我也要上网啊……
<kevinyings> gfrog :只有80端口开了，我能暴力破解？
<Cherrot> jyfl987: tftp?
 * gfrog 我怀疑家用路由snmp都开着呢。
<adam8157> imadper: 或者本地缓存header, 很快的
<jusss> imadper: imap貌似就gmail支持
<imadper> adam8157: 你imap也下载到本地?
<imadper> jusss: 什么意思?
<adam8157> imadper: 当然, sync的
<jyfl987> gfrog: 要不征集点路由来 大家测试测试？
<imadper> adam8157: gaoji
<gfrog> jyfl987: 乃搞吧，我神支
<imadper> jusss: 就gmail支持imap? 那其他的邮箱都是啥?
<kevinyings> 能再房东拨号时把密码截下来吗？
<jusss> imadper: 好像就gmail支持imap,其它是qq 126 sina
<jyfl987> gfrog: 我说 测试各种破解方法
<imadper> jusss: 别的不支持imap?
<gfrog> jyfl987: 俺当年搞过
<jusss> imadper: imap idle,
<jyfl987> gfrog: 搞的什么路由？
<Cherrot> jyfl987: gfrog 这方法倒值得尝试呢 我可以物理接触路由器的 :D
<gfrog> jyfl987: 当年敝司防火墙有个安全模式，启动的时候输入一坨magic code就能进去了。
<jusss> imadper: 忘说了idle...是只有gmail支持imap idle
<jyfl987> gfrog: magic code这个蛋蛋可以帮忙 家用路由好多broadcom的mips
<hamo> gfrog: gaoji蛙...还做过路由器这gaoji货呢...
<gfrog> jyfl987: 错了，不能叫敝司了，应该叫前单位。
<Cherrot> gfrog: 基蛙哥离职了？
<kevinyings> gfrog: 跳槽了
<gfrog> Cherrot: 乃听过RH做防火墙嘛？ 我说上家公司。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 额 离开水塘了？
<gfrog> hamo: 乃讨厌。
<netf0x> 据说黑鸽子可以完全控制电脑
<netf0x> 灰鸽子
<kevinyings> netf0x:我不信
<netf0x> 我还没玩过
<Cherrot> netf0x: 我以前玩过灰鸽子类的软件   现在早就不行了吧
<zodiac1111> 我也不行 试试我的
 * gfrog 灰鸽子名声还真响，但是这货已经是远古的传说了。
 * gfrog 就像流光。
 * imadper 还有 gaoji gfrog 
<netf0x> 我不玩怕自己中招
<jyfl987> gfrog: 我印象最深是一个自动扫描入侵套件 我以前在学校里进了网管他们那边的机器 拿来做上网代理玩
<jyfl987> gfrog: 居然还捧到个人 跟他用记事本聊天
<netf0x> 高级黑客估计在server里动了手脚
<jyfl987> netf0x: 超级黑客改bios
<jusss> 上高一的时候玩过灰鸽子
<gfrog> jyfl987: nmap不就可以？
<jyfl987> gfrog: 可以个p呢
 * adam8157 初中的时候用冰河吓唬过一个正在玩游戏的哥们儿 (当时还是56K猫
<kevinyings> nmap可以聊天
<jyfl987> 我说那个是个套件呢
<\rs> kevinyings: example?
<gfrog> jyfl987: 当年我几个哥们用震荡波的漏洞写了一个类病毒，hack进某些电脑然后给丫打震荡波补丁。然后隔了5-6年，还在学校里搜到有这玩意残留。
<gfrog> jyfl987: 那乃用啥？
<jyfl987> gfrog: 叫什么 win2k auto什么的
<jusss> 上高一的时候也用流光破解过sina的邮箱，当时也就能破解sina的。。。
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 给个例子哈
<gfrog> jyfl987: 真久远。
<kevinyings> \rs:没哟哟
<jyfl987> 不过 ping 都可以拿来做tunnel 这个聊天不稀奇吧  只是有默认工具否
<adam8157> \rs: 你都不上课的?
<jyfl987> 传数据不稀奇
<jusss> 话说sina的邮箱很神奇
<gfrog> adam8157: 在学校的时候还遇到一台开了23的root密码是空的SunOS，小机哦
<\rs> adam8157: 一三五上午
<adam8157> \rs: 拿到了?
<jusss> 发邮件经常发到一半就发不动了，然后对方接受到了半封邮件
<adam8157> \rs: 那门卫不愿意放那, 我说一会儿就去拿才勉强答应
<kevinyings> mb，我上个月流量500k/s，被房东发现，减到50k
<zodiac1111> jusss: nokia部分文件丢失 哈哈
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 拆成多个mac走
<\rs> adam8157: 謝謝啦
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 现在的监控貌似不是基于链路层的吧
<adam8157> \rs: 拿到了?
<kevinyings> jyfl987:因为我太狠了，没给他们留点
<\rs> adam8157: 拿到了，往回都二十幾分鐘……
<\rs> s/回/返/
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 我讨厌你这种人  碰到我 也要治你一治
<jusss> zodiac1111: 别看人家诺基亚的s40机子小，人家自带的邮箱客户端可是支持imap idle的
<adam8157> \rs: 宿舍那么远
<gfrog> jyfl987: 一台机器上肿么用不同mac同时向外连接？
<hamo> \rs: 这么早就开学了？
<jusss> kevinyings: 你下种子就不限速吗。。。
<kevinyings> jyfl987:搞基啊，哥当时没想那么多，我换算不怎么行，总共4M/s
<\rs> hamo: 小學期
<jyfl987> gfrog: 就前几天看到的  android还是ios的工具  让你走不同的链路 把流量分散在这不同的链路上
<gfrog> jyfl987: wifi？
<jyfl987> gfrog: wifi 3g神马的
<kevinyings> jyfl987: 我想我应该拿个1M就差不多了，没想全拿了
<MeaCulpa> DBLobster: 貌似
<gfrog> jyfl987: 很神呢，我去研究下tun能不能搞成这样。
<MeaCulpa> DBLobster: 我上的去,但是家里上不去
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你要可以的话 也通知我 最好做成 虚拟机管理那种工具  比如添加个一个虚拟网卡 mac1 然后加入到某个 流量分散计划里
<jyfl987> gfrog: 嘿嘿  这样就爽了 不过不知道是否对ssl连接有影响
<kevinyings> jusss:下种子最快到800Kb/s
<gfrog> jyfl987: 虚拟机好办，搞多块虚拟网卡，guest做负载分担，出来到host这里mac已经不同了。
<gfrog> jyfl987: 哦，前提是用bridge，别nat
<jyfl987> gfrog: 虚拟机还不是用你物理机器的资源
<kevinyings> gfrog:就是，还是分了
<gfrog> jyfl987: bridge啊
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, imap好用
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 在Gentoo码字, 生产环境(还没搭好)RHEL 5.2, 测试环境Cygwin, 这真是猪狗不如的日子
<gfrog> jyfl987: 乃仔细听一下bridge向外发送的包，mac是guest的mac
<jyfl987> gfrog: 关键是如何拆数据流
<jusss> kevinyings: 100KB/s?
<adam8157> imadper: sync更好用, mutt内置的imap是个渣
<gfrog> jyfl987: 拆数据流要靠负载均衡那坨技术，跟物理拓扑无关。
<kevinyings> jusss：是的额
<jyfl987> gfrog: 我的意思是 你可以在host上建立个虚拟网卡 mac-master, 然后再建立一系列的虚拟网卡 mac-slave-1 mac-slave-2 ... 然后让经过mac-master的数据流分散走 那些 slave-1 slave-2
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 跟我一起用mew吧
<jusss> kevinyings: 。。。中移动都能200+KB/s
<jyfl987> gfrog: 这样 除非监控工具是监控你物理链路 否则是很难发现的 要么他得限制mac
<adam8157> imadper: 边儿去
<gfrog> jyfl987: 乃没搞清楚虚拟机是肿么利用host的网络的。
<imadper> adam8157: 喵~
<jyfl987> gfrog: 然后你可以起点类似移动设备 笔记本的名字
<gfrog> jyfl987: 建议查看vmware/redhat的网络配置文档。
<imadper> adam8157: 多可爱的软件!
<kevinyings> jusss:我都郁闷，amule是低端号
<jyfl987> gfrog: 坚决不看rh的文档
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 呵呵
<gfrog> jyfl987: 看vmware的也一样，bridge方式上大同小异。都是那种形式的。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你可以在rh码字，那样生活质量就上去了
<jyfl987> gfrog: 反正技术上可行 你那只是工具限制
<Cherrot> XChat有办法探测下自己是否断线么……？
 * gfrog 物理机肿么搞，真的需要研究下。 说不定现在内核根本不支持这么搞也不好说。
<adam8157> Cherrot: 随便/ping 个人
<jusss> kevinyings: 不是有ml和transmission吗。。。
 * gfrog 继续码dhcp client去。
<Cherrot> adam8157: thanks :)
<kevinyings> jusss:我有点晕，因为用惯了amule
<jusss> Cherrot: ping 你当前的服务器
<maya1972> kevinyings: amule低ID可能是防火牆的關係，關閉就好了
<netf0x> 我发现咱这聊天室人都挺闲
<netf0x> 整天都聊天
<Cherrot> kevinyings: 弄个端口映射解决不了么？
<Cherrot> jusss: 啥意思？ ping chanserv?
<kevinyings> maya1972   :房东把路由器锁箱子了，我改固件时，忘开端口了
<jusss> kevinyings: amule最猥琐的就是需要连接时间长了才给你提速。。。
<jusss> Cherrot: /time得到你服务器的名字，或直接查看status
<netf0x> aria呢
<kevinyings> 麻痹，最悲剧的是房东将两个路由器串连了
<jusss> kevinyings: transmission多好，peer连接多了速度xx的
<kevinyings> 一共有两层了
<netf0x> 我用的andchat
<kevinyings> 我认识的那个在里头，我在外头
<netf0x> 为什么wifi登不上呢
<jusss> 话说你们shell都是黑屏白字吗？gnome-shell的颜色实在是...
<netf0x> wifi登不上主机
<netf0x> 求解决
<maya1972> 下載還是用Deluge等BT軟件，eMule主要是用來分享文件的吧
<wych> 论坛一直不能登录,一点别的链接就推出登录状态,重置密码也没用
<sikao_lfs> 联通太威武了，吞了好多网址的域名解析。。。。。。威武霸气啊。
<kevinyings> 本来，我能识别全部90%的域名，现在只有电信的%90，其它的50%
<zack> 家里用的长城宽带，好像连ping命令也给屏蔽掉了
<netf0x> 有人用andchat吗
<jusss> dns污染也不是一两天了。。。
<jusss> netf0x: me
<kevinyings> 不想再折腾了，换个1500的房子，独人独网，多爽
<netf0x> 我用wifi登不上咋回事
<netf0x> 难道只能用移动 联通网络？
<Cherrot> kevinyings: 哪有这样的好房子？
<kevinyings> 杭州
<jusss> 装个unbound/bind9
<Cherrot> kevinyings: 哦  那就算了。。。
<kevinyings> 我想去帝都，没人品
<Cherrot> kevinyings: 帝都凶险。。
<winter_wind> 谁有Aircrack-ng的安装包啊，或者那里有下载？
<Cherrot> wych: 删除cookies
<jusss> 俺比较纠结的是装了unbound用了dnssec咋还是不能很好的解决dns污染问题？
<Cherrot> jusss: DNS污染有这么严重吗？
<jusss> firefox的remote dns依然是那么牛x
<jusss> Cherrot: 嗯
<Cherrot> winter_wind: 无线是WPA/WPA2的还是别考虑了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我这刚买的u盘 看起来好像也是个51核的控制芯片
<kevinyings> Cherrot:可以发布任务，让云来算
<winter_wind> 我只想在UBUNTU里面试试WEB
<jyfl987> adam8157: 看来固件都是差不多的
<Cherrot> jusss: 看来我这还好，只是用8888就没啥问题了
<wych> Cherrot: 每过几天登录都会这样
<jusss> Cherrot: 用unbound的dnssec加ssh还是不能很好的登陆twitter
<DBLobster> MeaCulpa: 呃, 好像域名到期了.
<sikao_lfs> winter_wind: http://www.aircrack-ng.org/ 直接去官方网站下载啊。
<sevk> sikao_lfs,啥网址y Aircrack-ng
<jusss> Cherrot: 但人家firefox的remote dns就很牛X
<Cherrot> jusss: 是啊  开ssh后就可以直接在ff里远程解析了
<winter_wind> 里面只有windows的版本
<Cherrot> jusss: openDNS有个自家工具  前俩月刚发布的
<jusss> winter_wind: 你啥系统？源里应该有
<jusss> Cherrot: 希望能有一个标准的
<winter_wind> 源里面找不到，我12.04的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 喝茶？
<sikao_lfs> winter_wind: 另外破解wpa/wpa2的 最好除那个外 还要使用 http://code.google.com/p/reaver-wps/ 这个东西，详细教材请搜索reaver
<sevk> sikao_lfs ⇪ ti: reaver-wps - Brute force attack against Wifi Protected Setup - Google Project Hosting
<MeaCulpa> roylez: èµ°
<jusss> Cherrot: 据说那13台根服务器布置了dnssec
<Cherrot> jusss: 虽然开源的，而且看样子openDNS希望他成为标准，但目前只有他家支持
<winter_wind> sikao_lfs:谢了
<jusss> Cherrot: so感觉还是dnssec会成为标准
<Cherrot> jusss: 恩 没用过这玩意儿
<kevinyings> 我一看邮件列表，这么多国人名字
<sikao_lfs> winter_wind: 其实我觉得最好是下载源代码，自己编译。。。。。只要你解决了依赖问题是非常爽的。我基本都是编译的。
<jusss> Cherrot: opendns在俺这解析速度远远不如8888
<jusss> Cherrot: opendns丢包很严重在俺这
<Cherrot> jusss: 我一直用8888,open的一般是250ms以上 :(
<winter_wind> 编译不太懂，
<sikao_lfs> winter_wind: 这2个东西的源代码我都存着呢，随时使用。非常好，也牛。我家附近，公司附近，没事了我就破解着玩。。。。。现在密码一片了。。。。。虽然有网，但是非常喜欢没尾巴的笔记本上网。
<jusss> Cherrot: 8888 200左右，open的450+
<winter_wind> 安装包方便
<Cherrot> wych: 一般就是清除cookies啊，你的问题好奇怪
<winter_wind> 我也是啊。你那二个能给我吗？
<Cherrot> sikao_lfs: 破解个WPA2大概多久？
<wych> Cherrot: 清除cookies就好了,过几天就又出现
<jusss> Cherrot: 一般机子是无望破解wp2的，除非有强悍的机子
<sikao_lfs> Cherrot: 不好说。关键是对方密码，不过这里的人都比较傻，密码太简单，就是比较长而已。我最长的记录也就是跑2天。
<winter_wind> 要看运气的，我们小区有一个只用了半小时，是英文＋数字的
<Cherrot> sikao_lfs: 乃真有耐心…… 佩服一个
<winter_wind> 是我们小区的拼音加生日
<sikao_lfs> Cherrot: reaver这个东西关键是无线网络质量。。。。
<sikao_lfs> Cherrot: 我觉得你是夸电脑，不是夸我啊，电脑跑2天，又不是人跑2天。。。
<Cherrot> sikao_lfs: 哈哈~也是呢～
<gfrog> jyfl987: 写网络部分的代码真的赶脚自己的脑袋不够用呢，特别是俺自己搞了个蹩脚的数据结构之后。。。
<Cherrot> winter_wind: WPA2 半小时就搞定了？
<kevinyings> ！@#￥%……12345
<kevinyings> 这样密码破多长时间
<sikao_lfs> Cherrot: 恩，有时候是这样的。使用reaver可以做到。或者对方密码刚好在你的小字典里。。。。。
<jusss> kevinyings: gnome-shell真难看
<sikao_lfs> Cherrot: 我的电脑一秒可以验证1500个。。。。
<Cherrot> sikao_lfs: reaver 是用字典暴力破解吗？
<gfrog> kevinyings: 算前边特殊字符？ 那比较久，只是12345应该不出10s，因为肯定先用小字典试下弱密码。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 什么数据结构？
<sikao_lfs> Cherrot: 看了网上啥一秒都2000多以上实在是汗颜。。。。。
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 人家是预先算好的
<sikao_lfs> Cherrot: 不是，他是根据另外原理。
<Cherrot> sikao_lfs: 让你们这么一说我都想买个无线网卡蹭网了
<winter_wind> 其实要破解也不是难事，中国人用密码除了弱口令，就是小区名拼音，姓名拼音，生日，手机组合，然后用C语言写个字典
<jyfl987> winter_wind: 还有电话号码
<Cherrot> jusss: 我挺喜欢gnome-shell的～
<sikao_lfs> Cherrot: 呵呵，关键是人傻。密码简单，否则会跑死人的。
<gfrog> jyfl987: udp header，让我定义成了一个tuple的list，tuple里放每个字段的bytes
 * Cherrot :D
<piggybox> 隐藏ssid的也能破解？
<jusss> Cherrot: 透明背景感觉很不好
<gfrog> jyfl987: 似乎用这种数据结构，我要自己搞定字节序转换问题了。
<Cherrot> 我都是直接MAC过滤的～
<jyfl987> gfrog: 这没什么 数据少的时候 这是高效的
<sikao_lfs> piggybox: 我不清楚对方咋隐藏，难道不往外界发送电磁波？
<jyfl987> gfrog: 我忘了是不是redis有用这种 key pair list
<gfrog> jyfl987: 我才ordereddict能好些？
<jyfl987> gfrog: 用py就别讲究了 额
<mao> 有奖问答：除了ls，还有什么方法看文件权限
<gfrog> jyfl987: 现在我是定义list完了，然后再挨个元素给他们命名，擦。
<nicol> n
<gfrog> mao: mc
<jyfl987> gfrog: 果然2
<gfrog> jyfl987: 二爆了。
<jyfl987> gfrog: result = dict(((key, val) for (key, val) in xxx))
<mao> gfrog: 不实用
<jyfl987> gfrog: 反正将就着用呗
<kevinyings> gfrog: 不这样，怎样
<gfrog> jyfl987: dict没法用，少年，udp header字段是有顺序的。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你还真是
<jyfl987> gfrog: 最后输出的时候  dict.items() 然后排序就是了
<gfrog> jyfl987: 。。。。 最后排序。。
<jyfl987> gfrog: sorted(dict.iteritems(), cmp=lambda x,y: -1 if x[1] > y[1])
<jyfl987> gfrog: 输出的时候嘛 中间过程没必要 自己怎么方便就怎么来
<kevinyings> jyfl987:这也费功夫，还要排序，不如直接写，快点
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 反正都用py了 还在乎啥 怎么爽就怎么写呗
<jyfl987> 真要在乎效率还用py?
<gfrog> jyfl987: 好吧，有道理，改改去
<piggybox> sikao_lfs:  就是让无线路由不再广播ssid
<sikao_lfs> piggybox: 我没搞过这种玩法，但是我感觉只要他空气里发送了相关的验证包，应该就能被截取到。我也不清楚我抓没抓过这种包，反正不大懂这方面的。反正很少不能破的。时间长短而已。基本上都能破。
<kevinyings> sikao_lfs: 能破不代表就能在路由上猥琐鱼尾
<jyfl987> 开个全频道干扰吧
<UbuntuTalk> [Nonsense] ....
<jyfl987> 我记得波是可以互相抵消的
<jyfl987> 弄个跟他反序的
<sikao_lfs> kevinyings: 哈哈，谁会乱搞跟别人也跟自己过不去啊。顶多就暂时借用一下，有时候只是体验破解后的兴奋，搞破坏，我还真没那个本事。
<cherrot_> Cherrot: oops
<kevinyings> 碰到一个问题，就是远程重启机器的过程中有个硬盘保护，怎么去掉？
<sikao_lfs> 我破解后，曾经被对方发现过，他的手法不外乎改密码和加mac过滤。结果我就强他的mac地址用，跟这个家伙斗了几次后，都没劲头斗了。
<Cherrot> sikao_lfs: 抢mac？ 那还咋上网？
<kevinyings> 弄个蜜罐闷死你
<sikao_lfs> Cherrot: 可以的，对方是win的，强不过我。。。。。
<Cherrot> sikao_lfs: :D 这也可以 哈哈
<sikao_lfs> Cherrot: 我用他的mac地址上。然后他的就上不了。
<kevinyings> 事实上，对方是个高手，佯装菜鸟，引你上钩，快看看电脑是不是被装东西了
<sikao_lfs> kevinyings: 遇到你这样的高人，我之好认罪服输的。
<Cherrot> sikao_lfs: 当时你是怎么知道他mac的呢？
<sikao_lfs> Cherrot: 你使用后就明白了。他的mac地址一直在空气中飘呢。
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 跟你说了用物理方法
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 直接干扰他那个频道
<Cherrot> sikao_lfs: 哦  开无线网卡的混杂模式哈   好像也不叫混杂模式 反正差不多意思那个
<CyrusYzGTt> 貌似路由有個自動切換頻道的選項的
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 不用那么麻烦，直接暴力抢最过瘾，有种当强盗成功抢劫的喜悦。。。。。甚至我能感受到18世纪海盗抢人的痛快了。
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 好吧  我喜欢把他搞得束手无策  所以物理方法我喜欢
<UbuntuTalk> [Nonsense] 暴力狂人啊。
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987:  然后你就能看到对方也换mac地址，然后再抢。。。。人家最后只好认命了，完全放开mac地址过滤。
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 他换来换去 浪费你的时间  不如把几个频道全填满 他认输也好 不认输也好 都不能用了
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 你怎么物理干扰？有设备？
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 不不，这样不好，太暴力了，而且自己也上不了。。。。。这种玩法下，对方就只能采用物理连接上网，关闭无线功能了。
<CyrusYzGTt> 那不如 槍 dns 吧。。 將你的機器變成路由，時不時的學 電信 聯通 彈出廣告
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 自己用有线就是了
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 还可以跳频
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 有一种增强天线 据说开动以后可以查很远很远的信号 额
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 斗的乐趣是斗在其中。。。。。双方有输赢才有动力，完全的暴力则双方都没得玩，反而采用关闭无线，这样都没得玩和斗的。就没有乐趣了。
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 那是你的原则 我就对斗的过程没兴趣
<CyrusYzGTt> 我通常是進入 路由後，幫助升級固件版本。。
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 其实跟我斗的那个主也非常绅士的。极端的招也不用，我估计他也想跟我玩玩。。。。。
<sevk> 新 桌面特效 • docky图标重启丢失...你们遇到过没有 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384057 里面加了很多应用程序的快捷方式......但是一重启之后...就只剩下回收站和weicoair...其他的都丢失...为什么呢？求解决方法 抓图2.jpeg 统计信息: 发表于 由 q503959 — 2012-08-13 15:28
<CyrusYzGTt> 結果 十次有 兩次 將 別人的路由變成轉頭
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 甚至我感觉开始的时候他经常晚上关闭路由器睡觉，但是跟我斗后，总是开着。。。。。完全是邀请啊。看样子也是邀请我使用他的网络。
<Oooops> 斗都没兴趣的，只能当处男。
<Oooops> gfrog: 你的c都不过关嘛。
<gfrog> Oooops: .
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: 乃太坏了 拿人家的路由当小白鼠
<gfrog> Oooops: 乃说那推？
<gfrog> Oooops: 我说python的struct模块呢。
<Oooops> 是啊
<Oooops> c bs py
<Oooops> 基本知识都不过关。
<Cherrot> sikao_lfs: 哟 斗出基情了都 :D
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ 都過去很久的事情了， 我現在都不破解，也不玩監控了
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 好淫荡，把别人的路由耍成砖头
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ ..好吧，，看到 路由固件版本太低了。。忍不住升級下
<gfrog> Oooops: c stdlib里有一坨固定字长的类型定义，python貌似木有。。。
<gfrog> Oooops: 还得自己算字长，好麻烦呢。
<kevinyings> CyrusYzGTt:这里坏家伙似乎一大堆啊
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你升级升上瘾了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> kevinyings§ 嗯，，
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 嗯，
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 貌似某人升级升的只能用pinyinlish...
<jusss> so俺从不升级
<Oooops> gfrog: sizeof有存在的必要的。仔细看。
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 那是因爲 某人升級的是 beta1版本
<gfrog> Oooops: 啥。。。
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 升级没啥好处。。。又不能把系统升级成mac
<sikao_lfs> Cherrot: 是啊，这种在人群里遇不到几个人，而且还是附近的人，毕竟都是附近的居民，大家友好相处是肯定的。说实在的估计这周围他也就遇到我一个破解他路由器的，估计他还没遇到过其他破解他路由器的人呢。
<kevinyings> gfrog:那是因为C里面有些2b喜欢装逼自己算
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 好處多着呢，， 就不告訴你。。
<gfrog> kevinyings: Oooops 乃们都在说神马？
<Oooops> sizeof是自己算？这小白
<Oooops> gfrog: 你。。。还不明白。
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 鄙视你╭∩╮
 * Oooops 记得别人一句话，不会c的，别说是马龙。
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 鄙視你，too
<jusss> 马龙是啥？ Oooops
<Oooops> 支持掐架。 jusss 掐死 CyrusYzGTt
<kevinyings> Oooops:难道不会在么个时候刻意计算一下长度，然后在电脑前面做出判断以显示自己的生命高级状态
<CyrusYzGTt> Oooops§ 蚯蚓ee，，你又不乖了，
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  加油
<gfrog> Oooops: 啥情况。。。
<sjd_zeus> 各位，早上好
<Oooops> kevinyings: 不明白你说啥。自己玩去吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..額，， 你不是在郵件列表裏討論麼，怎麼過來了
<jusss> Oooops: 额，你不是hamo ?
<Oooops> jusss: microcai 也要掐。
<kevinyings> 额
<lainme_> Oooops: ee?
 * microcai 为啥要升级呢？ 其实大部分人都会发现个奇怪的现象。用 XP 十年老的系统都不想升级，用 UBUNTU 最新的系统，还想每天升级点啥。为何呢？ 原因是因为不满意！希望升级后有所改变。结果希望一次次落空，但是明天起床，又有新的希望！
<kevinyings> 这绝对ee
<Oooops>  ⡎⠑ ⣎⣱ ⡇   ⡎⠑ ⣎⣱ ⡇   ⡷⢾ ⡇ ⡎⠑ ⣏⡱ ⡎⢱ ⡎⠑ ⣎⣱ ⡇
<Oooops>  ⠣⠔ ⠇⠸ ⠇   ⠣⠔ ⠇⠸ ⠇   ⠇⠸ ⠇ ⠣⠔ ⠇⠱ ⠣⠜ ⠣⠔ ⠇⠸ ⠇
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  我在哪个列表讨论了！
<CyrusYzGTt> kevinyings§ Oooops 是有 OP權限的。。
<microcai> Oooops: 啥！ 怎么做到的
<jusss> Oooops: 勇士你这次终于把user names也变了，
<kevinyings> 我错了
<lainme_> kevinyings: 这么快就屈服了
<hamo> jusss: 嗯...要黑就要gaoji黑
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 就是 浪費電，浪費時間的  gentoo  ,,gentoo-cn郵件列表
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 造了个 filter 直接过滤的
<jusss> hamo: 勇士那个oooops不是你吗？。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 額，， 對了你有 bbs.fedora-zh.org的管理權限麼，，我想寫個中文教程，可是忘記密碼了
<Oooops> 额。这妹子。。
<jusss> Oooops: 你不是勇士？你是真身？
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ Oooops 是 ee ,, 現在是蚯蚓ee
<Oooops> 啥勇士？
<Oooops> CyrusYzGTt: 准备+q
<hamo> jusss: 哈哈
<gfrog> Oooops: 神，core dump一个看看。
<CyrusYzGTt> Oooops§ ..額，，
<Oooops> 【奖 品】金士顿16G优盘（50个），金士顿8G优盘（20个）
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 我也忘记密码了
<jusss> hamo: 原来勇士已经变回来了。。。
<roylez> Oooops: 哪里有妹子？
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..額，，那個 驗證碼，， 好麻煩，，看不懂。。
<Oooops> .. lainme_
<jusss> hamo: 勇士，带光环的乐乐来了
<Oooops> 🀀🀁🀂🀃🀄🀅🀪
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme_§ 鈴音姐
<sjd_zeus> 谁研究过hodoop
<hamo> jusss: 光环樂樂比较忙...现在不怕了...
<Cherrot> Oooops: 和了……
<hamo> sjd_zeus: 色基蛋你又开始搞这个高富帅的玩具啦？
<CyrusYzGTt> Oooops§ 幸好我有這個字體，，要不然就亂碼了
<roylez> Oooops: ....
<Cherrot> Oooops: 从哪找到的这字啊……
<roylez> lainme_: 囡囡也带尾巴了
<Oooops> 字库里面嘛
<Oooops> charmap
<sjd_zeus> hamo, 玩具？
<Cherrot> Oooops: 太闲了也
<hamo> sjd_zeus: 高富帅的玩具嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> ¼½¾¡¿¢£€¥§©®♪º¹²³´¶ß
<Oooops> 嗯。 lainme_ 不准带尾巴
<sjd_zeus> hamo, 闲着也是闲着，得花点钱，公司才会重视嘛
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 搞毛啊。。。乱码
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 那是字體的。。
<iGnome> Oooops: 这样？
<Cherrot> iGnome: oops...
<Oooops> @@
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 估計你木有安裝數學相關的字體
 * hamo 神居然不加ghost...
<microcai> Oooops:  还好我用的是 WQY 字体，否则在 windows XP 下你那些字符看不到的
<iGnome_> hamo: 。
<Oooops> 这妹子，今天不对头。
<microcai> Oooops:  XP 的字体没那么做字符
 * Cherrot 逆天了  全都逆天了
<iGnome_> Ooooops: 哇咔咔
<Oooops> 破蛤蟆
<Oooops> microcai: 盲文字体
<Oooops> 。。
<ifvwm> .
<Ooooops> .
<Oooops> 我去翻ghost写法去。
<ifvwm> .
<kevinyings> 3位一体神，简称神
 * iGoogle_ wow~
<Oooops> 看谁手快
<iGoogle_> 原来神把自己的nick都抢注了啊
<ifvwm> ，
<iGnome> Oooops: 我就一个nick，借来用用
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀 神 以及 神的分身
<Oooops> 丫丫的，还灭一个改的啊。真坚强。
 * iGoogle_ oops
<iGoogle_> i
<ifvwm> iGoogle_: cherrot?
<iGoogle_> ifvwm: yes～
<Ooooops> ifvwm: 你是？
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,,,
<ifvwm> Ooooops: 勇士
<CyrusYzGTt> 神在跟自己說話，，
<kevinyings> SB
<byzantium> dd
 * iVim 这个没被抢注
<byzantium> 大家好
<byzantium> 能看到我说话吗？
<sevk> byzantium, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<CyrusYzGTt> byzantium§ 看到了
<byzantium> 问个问题
<iOpera> byzantium: 看不到哦
<byzantium> 就是我在装debian的时候 系统资源使用的监控器 没有图形图标
<byzantium> 能用命令行启动吗？
<adam8157> Oooops: 好快
 * Cherrot ...
<lainme> Oooops: ……
<CyrusYzGTt> byzantium§ ,, debian問 adam8157  或者 Oooops
<byzantium> 就是可以看到网络流量  cpu使用率
<Guest242142> 哇咔咔
<byzantium> 等的资源使用的工具
<kevinyings> 逆天啊
<lainme> 大开杀戒了。。
<Guest242142> 哈哈
 * Cherrot 神。。。。
<Guest242142> op大战
<adam8157> Oooops: 我咋了...
 * Cherrot 大开杀戒啊
<Oooops> 我最大。
<kevinyings> 杀戒
<Oooops> 不准有op
<byzantium> 有人搭理我不？？？
 * CyrusYzGTt 神在殺 假冒神
<kevinyings> 把ChanServ杀了
<Guest35253> hamo: 勇士
<CyrusYzGTt> byzantium§ 問 adam8157 . 這個傢伙用 debian
<hamo> Guest35253: 居然又隐身了...
<Guest35253> hamo: 去搞个没5秒变nick的脚本，
<hamo> roylez: 你也被神搞了？
<byzantium> 使用拼音打字
<Oooops> 额。忘记 CyrusYzGTt了
<bcao> 好奇，怎么用Chanserv 去除一个一个号的op 呢。。
<byzantium> CyrusYzGTt, 使用拼音打字
<roylez> hamo: 果然是无良神
<CyrusYzGTt> Oooops§ 我木有改你的 nick..
<CyrusYzGTt> byzantium§ 嗯
<Guest35253> hamo: op刚被全kick
<kevinyings> 神受吃鸡了
<byzantium> CyrusYzGTt, 要不你打的我看不到 竟是一些小方块
<byzantium> 速度 谁谁谁给个答复呀
<Oooops>  ⣎⣱ ⡇⢸ ⣏⡉    ⡇⢸ ⡇ ⣏⡉ ⡏⢱ ⣏⡉ ⣏⡱ ⢎⡑ ⣏⡉ ⣇⣸ ⣏⡉ ⡷⣸
<Oooops>  ⠇⠸ ⠣⠜ ⠇  ⠉⠉ ⠟⠻ ⠇ ⠧⠤ ⠧⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠱ ⠢⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠸ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠹
<sikao_lfs> 围观op大战。希望内行的人来解说啊，包括搜索在线带帽子脚本，直接踢掉，变化姓名之类的。。。。。哪位内行的人跟我们进行各种手法的介绍啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> byzantium§ ,,估計你木有 安裝顯示繁體的字庫
<byzantium> 怎么命令行启动 系统资源管理器
<byzantium> 奥
<byzantium> 没有安装
<byzantium> 就安装了汉语
<byzantium> 没有繁体字
<Guest35253> kk?
<Guest35253> http://twitter.com
<byzantium> kk不对
<byzantium> 速度呀
<byzantium> 谁知道
<CyrusYzGTt> byzantium§ ibus-libpinyin 支持 簡體和繁体的拼音輸入
<Oooops> cai cai microcai
<byzantium> 没人知道呐？
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] jai
<microcai> Oooops: ?
<Guest35253> 系统资源管理器是啥？
<Oooops> 额。又关了彩色？
<byzantium> 就是能够看到cpu使用和网络通讯流量的
<byzantium> 一个统计界面
<Guest35253> 没在lin下听过这个名字呀
<sikao_lfs> 这个op大战没有解说，大家都晕乎着呢。。。。。。。不行了那天这个频道各个op都做个准备，然后进行op大战，再弄个解说给频道观众解说一下战况和手法。
<byzantium> Guest35253, 晕》》》》
<CyrusYzGTt> byzantium§ gnome-system-monitor
<Guest35253> byzantium: 真没见过这个东东，一直是top netstat
<Oooops> indicator-multiload
<kevinyings> 多路侦听？
<CyrusYzGTt> byzantium§ gnome-system-monitor
<byzantium> CyrusYzGTt,   thanks   找到了 谢谢 十分感谢  呵呵
<kevinyings> 你妹，我被网络老师弄傻了
<CyrusYzGTt> byzantium§ 送個 ssh 給 本尊 看 AV
<CyrusYzGTt> kevinyings§ 弄傻了？？
<byzantium> CyrusYzGTt, 你是个皮呀
<byzantium> ^_^
<CyrusYzGTt> byzantium§ ... _ _..鄙視 忘恩負義的
<byzantium> 没有了 呵呵 娱乐 一下
<byzantium> 多谢帮助
<CyrusYzGTt> .
<iFvwm1> CyrusYzGTt: 我咋不知道还有这样个东东
<Oooops> ᴉɐɔoɹɔᴉɯ ᴉɐɔ ᴉɐɔ
<CyrusYzGTt> Oooops§ iFvwm1 額
<Oooops> 不理会
<CyrusYzGTt> Oooops§ 你作反啊。。 竟然用反字
<Oooops> c҉a҉i҉ ҉c҉a҉i҉ ҉m҉i҉c҉r҉o҉c҉a҉i҉
<kevinyings> 阿嚏
<CyrusYzGTt> Oooops§ 菊花體？？
<Oooops> c҈a҈i҈ ҈c҈a҈i҈ ҈m҈i҈c҈r҈o҈c҈a҈i҈
<Guest6789> CyrusYzGTt: top显示已用900MB内存，咋这个system monitor说只用了200
<CyrusYzGTt> Guest6789§ ..額。自己問上游。。
<Guest6789> Oooops: top的数据和system monitor的不一样？
 * Cherrot 总掉线真不爽
<Oooops> Guest6789: cache加在一起了嘛。
<Guest6789> Oooops: top说我用了900MB内存，system monitor是用了195MB
<Guest6789> Oooops: 这差别也忒大了。。。
<Oooops> 要你安装 indicator-multiload，你不听
<Guest6789> Oooops: 这不是没网吗。。。
<kevinyings> Guest6789:说不定sysmonitor就占这么多
<Guest6789> kevinyings: 你的意思是system monitor占了195MB?
<Oooops> 安装以后，自己比较就明白了。问啥
<kevinyings> 我这么想的，求轻虐
<kevinyings> 晚饭鱼汤豆腐
<Guest6789> Oooops: top不准？。。。900MB的内存已用，这也太。。。
<Guest6789> 1G的内存，已用960MB
<kevinyings> 加芋头煮牛肉
<Guest6789> 已用980MB,还有35MB free 26MB buffers
<kevinyings> Guest6789:没用还是已用
<Guest6789> kevinyings: 980MB是已用
<kevinyings> 加个青菜汤
<Cherrot> kevinyings: 你自己做？
<kevinyings> 共两荤一素，成本30
<Guest6789> kevinyings: 关掉gdm gnome马上变成了已用800MB内存
<kevinyings> Cherrot：yes
<Cherrot> kevinyings: 来帝都搞基吧~
<Guest6789> Oooops: gnome咋占这么大内存
<ifceux> Cherrot: 去帝都游泳
<kevinyings> Cherrot:没妹子
<ifceux> Guest6789: kde.
<kevinyings> 去帝都观海
<tenzu> 躺枪了
<Cherrot> ifceux: KDE和gnome哪个占用大？
<kevinyings> 在天安门钓鱼
<zengfanboo> quit
<gfrog> jyfl987: 还在？
<zengfanboo> \quit
<ifceux> Cherrot: gnome3.
<gfrog> jyfl987: [a for a in list if a == balabala] 这种写法跟filter(lambda x:x == balabala, list) 这种是完全一样的么？
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 你胆子可不小  竟敢去天安门钓鱼  小心让海军抓
<jyfl987> gfrog: 显然不可能完全一样 filter算一次函数调用呢
<gfrog> jyfl987: 那应该用哪种？ 前边的？
<jyfl987> gfrog: 效果是一样的 我当然喜欢前者了
<gfrog> jyfl987: 其实我是说单说功能上来讲，应该没区别吧。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 恩
<gfrog> jyfl987: 哦，找到文档了。 确实是等价的。
<kevinyings> jyfl987: lambda 也是函数
<gfrog> jyfl987: 我感觉lambda丑了吧唧的。
<Guest6789> ifceux: 现在就是因为tty不能显示汉字脱离不了gnome
<ifceux> Guest6789: use openbox
<roylez> 今天神发威了
<jyfl987> gfrog: 反正很罗嗦
<kevinyings> 神没事跟空气玩
<tenzu> roylez: 路由早上拿到了, 挺好用
<Guest6789> ifceux: openbox是个dm?
<jyfl987> Guest6789: zhcon?
<Oooops> roylez: 我才发现一个功能。测试下啊。
<stardiviner> Oooops 是大神 ? 踢了 讨厌的 cyrusyzgtt
<roylez> Oooops: .....
<Guest6789> jyfl987: 没用过zhcon
<roylez> tenzu: 刷了没？
<ifceux> Guest6789: 不是。是个wm. 如果dm,use xfce
<jyfl987> Guest6789: 可以用一下试试
<CyrusYzGTt> Oooops§ 死ee
<tenzu> roylez: 不会刷, 这是第一个完全属于我的路由...
<gfrog> Oooops: 神乃爆发了呢。
<roylez> tenzu: ...
<jyfl987> tenzu: 再买个一样的
<tenzu> roylez: 这个似乎不支持ipv6
<roylez> tenzu: 刷之前好好查查吧，还是有一定风险的...
<tenzu> jyfl987: 要那么多路由没用
<roylez> tenzu: 刷了就支持
<Oooops> 从来没用过opera的菜单，原来啥都带。测试下你。 CyrusYzGTt
<tenzu> roylez: 如果这样的话...我看有必要再买一个
<Guest6789> ifceux: 这个汉字的问题跟dm有关？还是wm
<CyrusYzGTt> Oooops§ .臭ee
<Oooops> 还有一个没测试的。
<kevinyings> 谁能把opera菜单去掉？
<ifceux> Guest6789: 不知道你想干嘛。你说占用内存大，可以换一个。
<Guest6789> ifceux: 哦
<zengfanbo> part #ubuntu-cn
<kevinyings> 晚上有人请客了，饭怎么办，都下锅了
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 给我们吃啊 ^^
<gfrog> kevinyings: 想吃请就倒掉，想吃饭就拒掉。
<kevinyings> 想吃饭，但人情咋办
<Cherrot> kevinyings: 邀请人家来你家吃好了～
<kevinyings> 3个菜，拿不出手
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 那就留二天咯
<gfrog> kevinyings: 这也简单，叫丫饭店打包几个菜，到你家开吃。
<kevinyings> 表示，没那么好，但也没那么差
<kevinyings> 算了，吃两顿吧
<MeaCulpa> .
<Oooops> kevinyings: 多放点水，晚上稀饭洗脚。
 * MeaCulpa 我怎么感觉Google和GFW有一拼了, 我手机上一半app不让登录
<MeaCulpa> Google 垄断的厉害
<ifceux> MeaCulpa: 可能在某个机房，一个人非常愤怒：叫你google这货不听话
<MeaCulpa> ifceux: ?
<MeaCulpa> ifceux: Google借口安全性问题, 不让好多app login
<sevk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我手机用goagent，google的服务都能使用。但twitter登不上
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 例如？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 话说国内安卓手机都不带google应用了，所以估计google也不太在意中国市场。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: BB 里的gtalk客户端, G+客户端
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 都是些土制的google 应用
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: OMG， BB。  真古典呢
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 学名山寨。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: jyfl987 话说一个函数里边，在某些地点立即return，和设个标志位挺着一直到函数末尾再一个return各有啥优缺点哪？
<gfrog> adam8157: hamo ^^
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 更新ubuntu12.10中
<adam8157> gfrog: ... 这还有啥优缺点? 后头那个便于改吧
<hamo> gfrog: goto?
<hamo> gfrog: goto便于装B
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: exception
<gfrog> hamo: 我赶脚goto跟立即退出没啥区别，顶多处理异常简单些。
<ifceux> 神，果然是神。XMODIFIERS=@im=fcitx xterm 解决了我Fcitx不能输入的问题。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 肿么说？ 在函数末尾处理异常？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 立即return写代码看似简单,但是时间一长, 码字数反而多
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 就是因为拿货类似goto...
<hamo> gfrog: goto方便在于你可以处理不同地方出现的错误...然后goto到不同的步骤进行退出
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 为嘛呢？ 难道比加一个return然后层层if check简单？
<gfrog> hamo: python没goto啊骚年，但是有try-except，是不是说可以抛弃goto这种习惯呢？ 因为抛出异常之后立即可以处理。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: hmm, 些py就会很麻烦
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我经常会在py的函数直接返回list之类
<hamo> gfrog: 码python啊...那就异常吧...
<jyfl987> gfrog: 没听明白你的需求
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 有时候写道一半,return的话,还要花好多力气去构造返回值
<gfrog> hamo: 其实C code我也偏向goto然后单点退出，毕竟调试的时候简单，哈哈。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 比如我要返回三个list.... 每次return的时候我都要仔细构造这返回值...麻烦
 * adam8157 希望游泳能减轻我这拉伤造成的疼痛
<jyfl987> gfrog: 如果一个地方可以立即返回不出问题 你干嘛要结尾再返回？ 这不是2b么
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 高手,洁癖的,写起来无所谓,但我这种随便乱传参数和返回值的, 半路return 很麻烦
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 哦，对，也有这方面的问题哈，单点退出构造一次返回值就好。不过中间退出一般都是发生异常了，所以返回值也不太一样嘛。
<gfrog> jyfl987: 我在说两种编码风格问题。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 你在写库的时候就会发现半路return很累
<adam8157> jyfl987: 想象下, 要做很多处理才能退出, 那些处理是相同的
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 越深层的库越麻烦,而且没有oop的时候
<gfrog> adam8157: 这种状况我倾向再写个函数做错误处理 @_@
<xiooli> 谁有autocad的？我想把一个dwg打印成pdf
<Cherrot> ifceux: XMODIFIERS=@im=fcitx xterm  用在哪儿的？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 一般大条点的都狂用exception了
<adam8157> xiooli: 小萝莉
 * gfrog 脚的一层套一层的if checking也挺二的。 
<xiooli> adam8157: 你有哇？
<adam8157> xiooli: 没有...
<xiooli> 哦，急，同学们救命呀
 * gfrog 而且pylint似乎超过3层if嵌套就要报风格警告了。
 * lainme 看到xiooli了
<xiooli> 是好久没来了
<ifceux> Cherrot: 你也输入不了？
<Cherrot> ifceux: 在哪输入？tty吗？
 * adam8157 又来一个phd, 这频道真没法待...
<ifceux> Cherrot: 这个是启动命令。不是
<ifceux> Cherrot: 刚刚那个是在x下的。xterm
<Cherrot> ifceux: 看不懂呢。。 是用在X里的终端？
 * gfrog 记得立即退出还是单点退出还段经典的论战帖，俩很牛逼的大拿之间的论战。谁还记得，求链接。
<Cherrot> ifceux: 哦，X下我没问题
<xiooli> 肿么办呢，这恼火
<Cherrot> gfrog: 记得好几个月钱有人讨论过这个问题……
<ifceux> Cherrot: 放弃吧。要么x，中英文，要么tty,纯英文
<Cherrot> ifceux: 恩  tty我直接改环境变量，懒得折腾什么中文
 * adam8157 游泳去了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 写python库的时候其实很接近C风格了是吧，因为没python自己的那一层层封装了。
<kevinyings> 就像一个经典的比喻，洋葱
<ifceux> Cherrot: 我用两个shell. tty下面是bash ,bashrc里设定locale是英文的
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 除非狂扔例外, 狂返回list..
<Cherrot> ifceux: 这个办法好
<Cherrot> ifceux: x下用啥？zsh？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 说真的写库的时候,语言没区别了
<ifceux> Cherrot: 对头
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 都变C了？ XD
<Cherrot> ifceux: zsh好用么？为啥这么多人用它
<ifceux> Cherrot: 你有答案了，干嘛问我
<wzssyqa> Cherrot: 补全比较强大
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我只是看到有些人在函数里边直接加了个 return_true = True之类的变量，然后一路if检查下去，到最后再return，这种风格看起来怪怪的呢。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 也不要错误处理啥的，只是简单return而已。。。
<Cherrot> wzssyqa: 哦 酱紫啊
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: hmm... 不知,我业余码字,一年码不了几个,乱来的
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 还是一路raise最大条最简单
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 感脚真.码农都不来这呢。
<molixiaoge> 额。。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: Linux是Anti码农的
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 好吧，先写成return，等架子搭好了补上error type的定义之后再改exception。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 自断财路
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 竟然anti码农？ 颠覆我的认知啊。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 那是你码农见的少
<Cherrot> MeaCulpa: 啥才算码农呢
<MeaCulpa> Cherrot: 靠码字吃饭呗
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 哦，码农确实不多，都是码高帅富。 XD
<Cherrot> MeaCulpa: 不会真的存在按行数给钱的公司吧？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我用Linux的前2年,就是装完扔一边, 回家开机进游戏
<MeaCulpa> Cherrot: 当然有
<Cherrot> MeaCulpa: 我擦咧。。。。颠覆我对挨踢业的认知啊
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 那时候就是码农...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 那时候我装linux只是为了mldonkey下载4g+的A片而已
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 目前身边的devel钱儿都很多啊，比我多得多，少说double。
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] win下不是也能下载 么
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 而且还可以一边下载 一边游戏哦亲^^
<MeaCulpa> win下>4g 的电驴客户端,那时候还没有.
<Cherrot> 4g+ 那时候还不能在FAT32上存吧
<MeaCulpa> linux下别下载边玩游戏,一样
<MeaCulpa> Cherrot: 不是fs的问题, 那时候有ntfs了
<Cherrot> MeaCulpa: 那时候我还在Win上屁颠屁颠的上QQ吧～
<MeaCulpa> Cherrot: 那时候的mplayer/vlc 可以在A片刚开始看的时候就先播放一下... 那时候虽然win下面编译成mplayer, 但还是不行
 * gfrog 自从当年玩freebsd不小心删掉了从初中开始就珍藏的各种游戏/存档/攻略/图儿/片儿/码的烂码/做的文档，俺就再也打不起兴趣去玩windows了。
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 真牛b
 * gfrog 于是对windows的了解也仅限于windows2000, xp都没细细的去玩。
<MeaCulpa> 那时候(估计现在也是) Linux最不爽的就是声卡独占太厉害, windows里可以边操机边听摇滚边和队友TeamSpeak
<MeaCulpa> Linux现在要做到这都很南
<MeaCulpa> s/南/难
<void1> oss的年代
<Cherrot> MeaCulpa: 现在好多了啊  很少遇到声卡问题了
<MeaCulpa> 用过几天PA, 没改善,觉得没意思
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 那年头声卡能驱起来出动静就不错了。。。
<Cherrot> MeaCulpa: pulseAudio做得好差感觉
 * MeaCulpa Bazaar 给文件改名字真安逸
 * MeaCulpa git 这个弱暴了
<zer4tul> MeaCulpa: Bazaar给文件改名怎么了？
<zer4tul> 话说这玩意跟canonical到底啥关系？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: git mv 之后commit log就是一堆的addition/deletion
<MeaCulpa> zer4tul: rename 和s
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> 尼玛，screen 挂了
<zer4tul> MeaCulpa: 改tmux吧
<zer4tul> MeaCulpa: 之前用weechat+tmux显示很奇怪，现在好了，我就直接切过来了
<MeaCulpa> zer4tul: 不行，aix目有
<sevk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 请解决：ubuntu12.04有时（也可以说是经常） 关机花屏 注销死机 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384069 ubuntu12.04有时（也可以说是经常） 关机花屏 注销死机 安装的是闭源驱动，AMD的版本是12.4的那个按照http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=373058上安装的，一次成功。  …
<zodiac1111> http://www.amobbs.com/thread-5490332-1-5.html
<sevk> zodiac1111,啥网址y 刀网——格斗刀、求生刀、露营刀等（非工业切削刀具） (amoBBS 阿莫电子论坛)
<piggybox> gfrog:  是么？git mv之后应该会自动探测出rename的，log里也会显示
<hamo> roylez_: 这么快就下电车了...
<roylez_> hamo: .
<hamo> roylez_: 连吃饭？
<roylez_> hamo: ..
<endle> 求助以下
<endle> 求助一下
<endle> 大家都用什么看RSS？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 电脑上用google reader
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 手机上用手机自带rss程序
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 手机上有一个很好用的离线rs
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] s
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 阅读软体
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 支持gr
<loy> 请问topic的“中文频道”几个字的字体是“方正卡通”还是？
<ifceux> 眼神不好使，把acfun.tv看错了一个字母
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] avfun
<adam8157> gfrog: 游泳完了, 腰腿儿都舒服了 cc hamo roylez_
<roylez_> adam8157: ...
<hamo> adam8157: 肾也不虚了？
<adam8157> hamo: 反正游泳之前腰部和背部肌肉疼, 现在好了
<loy> 请问各位，有什么比较活跃的中文irc房间推荐吗？
<hamo> loy: 这里...
<hamo> loy: 应该没有比这里更活跃的中文irc频道了
<loy> really?
<loy> 据说有几个台湾的频道很活跃……
 * hamo 下班了...
<loy> 大家平时都喜欢聊什么？
<elliot_> loy, 洗洗睡吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 不折腾不舒服斯基
<ifceux> loy: #archlinux-cn
<gfrog> adam8157:  RT @tianshanml: http://img.ly/lY7j 可爱三花求抱养。小猫在帝都北四环临时收养，想收养的请@本人。求RT。多谢！
<loy> ifceux: really?
<sevk> gfrog,啥网址y 可爱三花求抱养。小猫在帝都北四环临时收养，想收养的请@本人。求RT。多谢！ - img.ly
<adam8157> gfrog: 等我搬完家吧...
<gfrog> adam8157: 求逗喵
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃找到房了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 还没...
<loy> ifceux: #archlinux 也很冷清的说
<adam8157> gfrog: 闪了, 回家
<roylez_> gfrog: 滚蛋了
<roylez_> gfrog: 蛋滚了
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 英语的活跃频带也没有
<zhengyuhong> 这么少人
<loy> 英文频道有几百人的
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 英文频道也没人说话吧
<gfrog> adam8157_away: 壕蛋蛋
<gfrog> adam8157_away: 牛蛋蛋
<loy> 不过都不是技术频道
<gfrog> adam8157_away: 悠闲蛋蛋
<roylez_> adam8157_away: 基蛋蛋
<gfrog> roylez_: +1
<pityonline> adam8157_away: 铁蛋蛋
<pityonline> 蛋蛋要搬家啦？
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 英文频道也tm的全是上下线信息
<ifceux> loy: 有人啊。
<metbsd> 全是上下线，会不会是因为市区不同？
<metbsd> 时区
<ifceux> loy: 是#archlinux-cn
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 反正没人说话就是了
 * gfrog 上下线信息难道不是说明人很多？
<gfrog> pityonline: P姐儿。
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 人多又不说话有什么用
<zodiac1111> æ°´
<ifceux> gfrog: 机器人多或者。短时间内，你无法知道对方是人还是机器
<loy> 一句话证明你不是机器人。
<sevk> 新 影音多媒体 • 用mplayer在开发板上播放音乐 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384075 提示audio_setup:can't open audio device /dev/sound/dsp:No such file or directory 有图像 没声音 请问该怎么修改 统计信息: 发表于 由 极速人生01 — 2012-08-13 19:13
<loy> mplayer什么地方好？
<loy> 又慢又要装一堆插件
<italks> 自带解码
<loy> 有么？
<italks> 有
<loy> 怎么我以前用的时候老师要提示我下载插件？
<loy> 后来换成vlc就再也没换过其他播放器
<lainme> loy: 怎么觉得你说的是gstreamer...
<loy> gstreamer是系统自带的那个吧
<lainme> loy: 是啊
<loy> mplayer也用过
<loy> 很多格式要下载插件才能放
<loy> 可能你的发行版默认把插件都装好了？
<italks> 我看开源中国对linux deepin得王勇采访，好像是他们系统用得解码器没有得到授权就使用了
<loy> 刚刚发现一个挺多人的 中文的房间
<italks> 哪个房间？
<loy> 不奇怪 gnu的法律条文貌似在天朝不奏效
<microcai> italks:  so what
<microcai> italks:  it's sky cao
<italks> 要是这么说就没法了
<italks> 它们做的挺不错得
<loy> 很多windows下的商业软件都有gnu的代码
<loy> 上次不是QQ影音也被人揭发了吗
<italks> 肯定有专利费的
<italks> 前段时间看方正买一个乞丐写的字体得版权，才知道，字体也有版权
<loy> 都是拿了人家的代码改一改就成商业软件了
<italks> 这就是为什么linux为什么用不了win得字体的
<loy> ttf格式的都可以吧？
<italks> 知道，但是不是说用就能用得
<CyrusYzGTt> mplayer 現在不需要裝 codecs了。。 一般裝上 ffmpeg就可以了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> mplayer現在是調用 ffmpeg ..
<loy> 不清哦 好久没用了
<loy> 现在vlc很火
<italks> 我直接装一个ubuntu的额外插件就行了
<italks> vlc确实好用
<CyrusYzGTt> mplayer 吾現在看 1080p
<loy> vlc又快 支持的格式也多
<loy> 没碰见过不支持的格式
<loy> 除了中科大自己搞的那个格式
<ofan> mplayer越来越渣了
<loy> 我用过mint 自带的也是vlc
<\rs> ofan: ?
<ofan> \rs: ?
<ofan> 忙活了一宿，困死了
<loy> ……好水啊这个频道。
<lainme> loy: 不水就更没人说话了
<loy> 刚刚说的那个中文频道
<loy> 是 #bsdchat
<loy> 人不少 不过也没人说话……
<hamo> roylez_: .
<roylez_> hamo: ?
<roylez_> lainme: 囡囡早啊
<lainme> roylez_: 不早了。该走了
<roylez_> lainme: 留下来聊天嘛。战斗到天亮！
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] ...
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/201206.htm 依依被拍裸照了4
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 11岁男孩发布10岁女孩裸照敲诈100Q币_警告!_cnBeta.COM
<italks> 现在这些小孩，弄不了了
<jiechic> test
<nemosail> reply
<sevk> jiechic, 点点点.  ㍬ 
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 现在在empathy中直接加入irc，，然后登录的gtalk使用机器人又连进来了
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  刑警小蔡 ... ...
<jiechic> 效果好像不错。。哈哈。就是直接进入irc的可以看到发话人。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 都進去 平行空間 逛逛了
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  待技术部门处理之后 ... ... 待技术部门处理之后 ....... 待技术部门处理之后 .....
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..
<microcai> rime 輸入法還是不錯的啦
 * microcai 恩恩
<sevk> 新 因特网相关软件 • [求助]chrome打开所有网页都黑屏 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384080 求助大家，ubuntu下chrome版本 22.0.1229.2 dev，升级后就这样了，打开所有网页都黑屏，全黑的那种。flash 停用后也不行。 01.jpg 02.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 gooooo — 2012-08-13 12:09
<nemosail> 我还是用这ibus
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.smzdm.com/slendertone-flex-pro-abdominal-muscle-fitness-with-a-67-about-510.html
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y Slendertone Flex Pro 腹部肌肉健身带　$67（约￥500）»什么值得买
<roylez_> hamo: 牛B
<roylez_> hamo: 我想掏钱了
<roylez_> hamo: 尼玛肌肉都可以拿钱买，还是美金玩家带劲
<hamo> roylez_: 30楼评论
<hamo> roylez_: 买一个吧...效果好我也买..
<roylez_> hamo: 现在不买，很快价格就回去了
<roylez_> hamo: 臂带 http://www.amazon.com/Slendertone-Flex-Muscle-Training-System/dp/B001VC16LS/ref=pd_sim_sg_3
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y Slendertone Flex Pro Arms Muscle Training System: Amazon.com: Sports & Outdoors
<roylez_> hamo: 有个人评价，看了乐了 Perhaps coincidental, but I started pooping like a newborn when I started using this belt.
<hamo> roylez_: 当个小白鼠吧...我觉得我现在急需要减肚子...
<roylez_> hamo: 我做比利腹肌2级一个月了吧，感觉腹部已经细了些，以前不能穿的裤子现在没问题了
<hamo> roylez_: 有啥不用动就能减的办法没？
<roylez_> hamo: 这个就不用动
<hamo> roylez_: 这么好？求link
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.smzdm.com/slendertone-flex-pro-abdominal-muscle-fitness-with-a-67-about-510.html
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y Slendertone Flex Pro 腹部肌肉健身带　$67（约￥500）»什么值得买
<roylez_> hamo: 那个pad要定期换，不过评论的第一条有经验
<hamo> roylez_: 我以为你说比利腹肌不用动那...这个等你当小白鼠那
<roylez_> hamo: 你妹
<roylez_> hamo: 我考虑下要不要顺带搞个钱包，也破了呢...
<hamo> roylez_: 你壕嘛...要是不管用就当买个振动器了...
<hamo> roylez_: 求送钱包...要不送妹纸也行，让妹纸送个钱包...
<roylez_> hamo: ....
<sevk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • /dev/fb0 打不开 求助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384083 我用的是gentoo 在命令行输入startx 报错： (EE) open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory 查看/dev里没有fb0这个文件 于是我去内核编译framebuffer Device Drivers ---> Graphics support ---> <*> Support for frame buffer devices ---> [ ] Enable  …
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=384025
<sevk> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: 能否禁止 vim 末行滚到屏幕顶端 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<imadper> cfy: 大湿!
<imadper> cfy: 话说, mew超级好用. 今天终于给我配置起来了!
<loy> 发邮件的？
<loy> rime输入法相比fcitx有何优势？
<pocoyo> cfy: 还是帮我跑密码吧
<microcai> loy: 沒有
<microcai> loy: 我現在用的是 ibus-rime
<loy> ubuntu源里面的fcitx是傻了点
<loy> 不过加了官方的ppa升到高版本的fcitx之后
<loy> 很好用
<jusss> 100多集的电视剧要演完了，每次到结尾都感觉时间过得真快
<loy> - -什么电视剧？
<jusss> 搞笑一家人3
<jusss> 也马上要开学了，:-(
<loy> 确实:-(
<sanrabbit> Transitional package, 什么意思
<sanrabbit> 比如: i   ruby                            - Transitional package for ruby1.8
<jusss> 秋天，一个**的季节
<loy> 貌似现在ruby很火
<roylez_> sanrabbit: 好像符号链接，可以指向一个特别的版本
<roylez_> sanrabbit: install ruby == install ruby1.8
<loy> 不过国内招ruby的应该相对少很多吧
<loy> python倒是经常听说
<roylez_> loy: 自己爽就行了，管别人干什么
<imadper> loy: ruby好u哦
<sanrabbit> roylez_: 我先装的ruby1.8，然后install ruby时还是下载了个ruby包。
<imadper> loy: ruby好多公司要
<loy> 一般玩lisp的自己high的比较多
<loy> imadper: u是神马意思？
<imadper> loy: 你这一句话, 就戳到 cfy 的痛处了... cc cfy
<imadper> loy: 是输入法漏字了. bug
<sanrabbit> roylez_: 因为我search时ruby的状态是p，不是i
<loy> - - 不带这么漏的吧……
<jzmer> 除了兰亭黑之外，雅黑有没有替代品？
<loy> ruby是纯OO的吗？
<jzmer> 尤其是逗号和引号，太恶心了
<loy> 我用苹果的字体
<jzmer> loy: 哪一个？
<jzmer> heiti S/TC?
<jusss> roylez_: ä½ python?
<loy> jzmer: 你找一下 有很多
<imadper> loy: 显然是纯oo的
<jusss> oo是啥？
<jzmer> loy: heiti SC/TC跟雅黑的字形差太多了
<imadper> jusss: 面向对象
<jzmer> 不是说质量
<jzmer> 是说区别
<roylez_> jusss: python用了几年后转了ruby
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 你要是还作学术，可能还转不走
<jzmer> 最近试了一下6.10的雅黑，逗号和引号还是那么烂
<jusss> imadper: 哦，一直不知道面向对象和面向那个忘叫啥了有什么不同
<jzmer> 过程
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] 敏捷开发
<jzmer> jusss: 肯定没有好好上课
<loy> jzmer: 还有编程字体Monaco
<imadper> jusss: 面向基友, 面向女友  cc jzmer
<jzmer> loy: 我是说中文字体
<jzmer> 黑体 sans-serif
<loy> HB san
<jzmer> 或者圆体
<jzmer> hb sans 有中文？
<jusss> jzmer: 俺不是计算机专业，so计算机课讲的是word excel 之类的，^_^
<jzmer> loy: 字体全称是什么？
<jzmer> 不要跟我说是hiraginao sans
<loy> jzmer: 你找一下苹果的字体有好几种 网上都有的下载的
<jzmer> 那套东西的stem在这里有问题
<jzmer> vstem
<jzmer> loy: apple 的东西，唉……
<loy> roylez: pyhton转ruby 差别很大吧？
<jzmer> 其实我就是想用 fontconfig 替代掉雅黑的标点
<jusss> mac里面那个quick什么的播放器貌似不错
<loy> jzmer: apple我就喜欢他的字体
<jzmer> 结果发现不能替代掉直接对字体访问的grlpy
<jzmer> glyph
<jzmer> 间接访问就可以替代掉
<jzmer> loy: 还有 cocoa objc
<loy> 我有装mac 不是很喜欢 除了他的字体
<jzmer> loy: apple 的 gui 不好吗？
<loy> 看久了没什么区别
<loy> KDE其实挺好的
<jzmer> kde 的 system settings 就学apple 的
<jzmer> krunner 就是学spotlight 的
 * ifceux 看到终端我就想敲代码，真受不了自。
<jusss> mac没那么多工具栏，感觉界面很简洁
<jzmer> jusss: 弄个terminal.app 就可以了
<imadper> ifceux: 那天是你学perl?
<loy> 还好吧 linux是要自己配的
<ifceux> imadper: 是
<imadper> adam8157 adam早
<jzmer> gnome-shell 也是学mac的
<adam8157> imadper: ...
<loy> gnome-shell?
<ifceux> imadper: 兄弟有何指教？
 * imadper adam8157  这个月25是周六, 会发工资吗?
<jusss> gnome-shell和mac的bash貌似很不一样
<adam8157> imadper: 会提前到周五
<jzmer> coretext的字体选择其实比fontconfig 要好很多
<imadper> ifceux: 没啥, 看你名字眼熟
<adam8157> imadper: m打成me了吧
<jzmer> plist 的配置也容易写
<loy> jzmer: 不算吧？ 我觉得他是想通吃桌面和平板
<ifceux> imadper: fceux是nes模拟器。我喜欢打nes小游戏
<jzmer> fontconfig 有些新功能要查dev的list才有些眉目
<jzmer> 比如字体去glyph
<jusss> ifceux: 玩过影子传说没
<jzmer> loy: apple 不就是这样的？
<jzmer> desktop mobile 通吃
<ifceux> jusss: 玩过。不喜欢，音乐太难听
<loy> jzmer: 不是
<loy> ios和mac还是有不少区别的
<jzmer> 很多是通用的
<imadper> adam8157 你刚说啥?
<jzmer> 对了 loy ios 有没有什么osx没有的字体？
<loy> mac桌面还是很传统的
<adam8157> imadper: m打成me了吧
<jusss> ios和mac有关系吗？只知道mac是基于bsd
<adam8157> imadper: 会提前到周五
<jzmer> jusss: bsd USERLAND
<imadper> adam8157 哦, 对, msg 打成me了
<ifceux> jusss: 你喜欢那个？
<imadper> adam8157 我刚发现....
<adam8157> imadper: lol
<loy> jzmer: ios用的黑体 osx用的san
<jusss> ifceux: 坦克大战
<jzmer> loy: 给字体的postscript name?
<imadper> adam8157 最近比较悲剧... 今天白天有人在这里问, 怎么分列一个文件... 我竟然说是 cat -d"," -f *
<loy> jzmer: osx是混合内核
<jusss> ifceux: 坦克大战能打到14关
<adam8157> imadper: 分列?
<adam8157> imadper: 啥叫分列
<jzmer> 你要看怎么定义内核
<imadper> adam8157 他说用逗号还是空格什么的分开的两列, 怎么分成两个文件
<imadper> adam8157 然后我的cut就打成cat了
<adam8157> imadper: cut不大常用, awk总可以啊
<hamo> adam8157 今天打电话提额居然不给
<adam8157> hamo: 你现在多少?
<hamo> adam8157 5k
<imadper> adam8157 不会awk... sed/bash/awk 我都统一用perl
<adam8157> hamo: 弱爆了
<adam8157> imadper: gaoji
<imadper> adam8157 awk什么的太难了
<hamo> adam8157 跟壕你不能比啊
<ifceux> jusss: 魂斗罗 三命通关
<jusss> ifceux: 魂斗罗很少玩。。。
<jzmer> loy: osx 上也有 heiti *
<hamo> adam8157 你刷爆的时候多么？
<BluebirdShao> 如何查看哪些进程在用着网络呀，用了多少？
<ifceux> jusss: 火箭车也好
<jzmer> loy: ios 上的字体是osx的子集
<adam8157> hamo: 没爆过吧...
<imadper> hamo: 我们组实习生, 都是1w的额度...
<jusss> ifceux: 玩过猪小弟没？
<hamo> adam8157 那为啥你提那么快
<adam8157> hamo: 人品值比较高
<hamo> adam8157 你妹，哥现在攒人品急用
<adam8157> hamo: 用的久吧, 我用了五六年了
<BluebirdShao> 不知道哪些程序在用着网络呀，搞得路由器的灯狂闪，网速还好慢
<adam8157> hamo: 你要买啥
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • partman分区 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384091 刚接触ubuntu，想通过修改源码来尝试改动安装过程的分区，发现partman的相关包已经集成到ubiquity中了，但我看了ubiquity的源码后，无法找到它到底在哪里调用的集成进来的partman，相关流程更是无法理清，求高手指点 …
<jusss> BluebirdShao: netstat
<hamo> adam8157 我快4年了吧..不买啥，就单纯要额度
<adam8157> hamo: 急个鬼
<jusss> ifceux: 猪小弟，这么牛x的游戏没玩过？还有五子棋，我可是把电脑下的最后它没地方放子而投降的哦，^_^
<ifceux> jusss: 那是你输了
<jusss> ifceux: 是它输了，
<maplebeats> 五子棋小时候就玩特级难度了。。。电脑笨死了
<lainme> roylez_:
<ifceux> jusss: 哈哈。超出界限，无地可放棋子，是你输了呗
<ifceux> jusss: ..
<jusss> ifceux: 是该它出了才没地放的
<ifceux> jusss: ok.看走眼
<jusss> ifceux: 我并不是想赢它，只是感觉把它逼到没地放子而投降很有趣
<ifceux> jusss: 虐杀
<jusss> ifceux: 感觉nes类的格斗类的都很差
<imadper> BluebirdShao: iftob
<ifceux> jusss: 格斗。算了吧。那个时代。
<ifceux> jusss: 打忍者龙剑传3吧，那个可以
<jusss> ifceux: 没玩过，倒是见过同学玩口袋妖怪
<jusss> ifceux: 就是那个皮卡丘
<ifceux> jusss: 呃。那个有点难度的，不保存进度打经常要重新来。
<BluebirdShao> imadper: iftop 不可以看哪个进程在用着网络，结果还是 netstat 满足了我的需要，thanks all the same.
<jusss> ifceux: 俺宿舍那孩子把宠物小精灵在风行上看了遍，太牛X了，里面猪脚的名字也很牛叉，小红，小刚，小霞，小明，全部是这种超好计的名字
<ifceux> jusss: 呃。要带点日本意味才过瘾，太本地化了，不适应
 * jusss 从来没见过取名字这么有趣的动画片->宠物小精灵
<jusss> ifceux: 那个动画片一开始就是“我得到神奇宝贝了”
<ifceux> jusss: lol
<ifceux> 年轻人
<ifceux> 下象棋去了
<jusss> ifceux: 那才是真正给儿童看的动画片
<BluebirdShao> 《十万个冷笑话》动画那才真叫逗呢，中国漫画有希望了
<jusss> 不像现在这些动画片，主角都是白痴弱智
<jusss> 现在的很多动画片都是靖哥哥那种的，
<jusss> 傻傻的 搞笑的 具有顽强生命力的 考一张嘴把boss说死的，比如火影里面的鸣人
<jusss> 一张嘴说死无数牛人
<jiechic> ???
<kevinyings> Dd
<kevinyings> Hi
<sevk> kevinyings, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<loy> 来人说句话啊 好让我测试一下 T^T
<barney> 新手学python，谁能推荐一个好的集成开发环境啊
<imadper> emacs
<loy> 不管用D？
<loy> 我再重启试试
<kevinyings> Vim_python
<barney> 谢谢，我用了idle，怎么感觉不那么好用
<barney> 谢谢各位大侠啊
<barney> 还得多向你们请教
<loy> barney: 我记得有个专门的python IDE 配置文件都是python的
<loy> 你找找看
<vic_> ulipad
<loy> 我先重启一下
<roylez_> adam8157: 我订了4个 http://www.smzdm.com/slendertone-flex-pro-abdominal-muscle-fitness-with-a-67-about-510.html
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y Slendertone Flex Pro 腹部肌肉健身带　$67（约￥500）»什么值得买
<kevinyings> Dandan
<roylez_> lainme: 囡囡早啊
<lainme> roylez_: 不早了。都要睡觉了
<roylez_> lainme: 我的工作才开始
<barney> idle
<loy> 回来鸟
<loy> 继续测试
<barney> idle？
<loy> 来人说句话啊
<Bigbird> 在喊我吗
<barney> 是吧？
<loy> 又不管用……
<barney> 呵呵
<adam8157> roylez_: 四个
<loy> 各位用erc的筒子 有没有个能用的nick颜色主题插件？
<adam8157> roylez_: 四个...
<loy> 刚刚从github拿了个来用 不管用的说
<adam8157> roylez_: 这玩儿是被动运动... 没劲啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 淘宝一个卖900
<roylez_> adam8157: 哥当倒爷
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 没个赚500，20个10000
<adam8157> roylez_: 啧啧 赚钱之后给我跟北京买个房
<roylez_> adam8157: .......
<roylez_> adam8157: 给你买个50的狗舍
<pingta> hello
<sevk> pingta, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<pingta> thank you..
<loy> 我又来测试插件了……
<loy> ^ _ ^
<pingta> fedora 17好像有问题..但是又不知道怎么回事..
<loy> na ni!
<loy> 插件又不管用……
<qinglingquan> .
<pingta> 我是64bit的..前几天装skype..他提示库错误..弄了很久没弄好..过了几天没管他.后来在装又莫名其妙的装上了..
<jusss> 果然神奇
<pingta> 我什么都没做..之前装不上..后来又装上了..
<loy> fedora是出了名的不稳定
<loy> 每一个版本都是测试版
<pingta> 几个桌面版本感觉都不怎么稳定..
<pingta> opensuse感觉相对好点..
<jusss> 这几个桌面版本最大的区别是啥？
<loy> opensusei确实不错
<chgtg> pingta: 我前几天官方升级到4.0.8
<jusss> 一直没用过别的版本，不知道其它版本是啥样
<pingta> 样子不同..软件管理不同..其他的..说实话没多大感觉有什么不同..
<loy> opensuse的内核是有针对桌面版优化过的
<loy> yast2很强大
<jusss> 想按个arch
<pingta> 但是感觉opensuse又没u和f快..
<loy> 我用过一年
<pingta> 都不错吧..
<loy> 快和慢没有绝对的吧
<jusss> 等那天有能力了换gentoo
<pingta> 只是个人感觉哈.
<loy> 自己调一下都差不多
<jusss> 据说gentoo是编译到死
<pingta> gentoo..你有时间和精力的话可以去用..
<pingta> 没有的话还是算了..
<loy> opensuse我用过一年半
<pingta> 我用过几天..
<jusss> 还有slackware
<pingta> linux我觉得都挺好用的..关键是自己习不习惯..
<loy> 其实如果不用桌面的话 确实是arch最好
<pingta> 也不一定吧..看你做哪个方面..
<loy> 但是现在有谁说自己用linux不用桌面的
<pingta> arch是很强大..
<jusss> gnome一开内存就达到已用900MB
<loy> 不会吧
<loy> 我的KDE一般都是三四百的样子
<pingta> 差不多吧..不过我4G内存..没什么压力..
<jusss> 今天下午top显示已用内存980MB
<jusss> 不开X,一般230MB左右
<loy> 你们应该很多没用的服务没有清理过
<jusss> 比如？
<loy> 我再reboot下
 * jusss net split又开始了。。。
 * adam8157 报了一个security的bug...
<jusss> ruby文件在gnome里是个红宝石icon
<jusss> 睡觉去
<loy> 得 终于搞定鸟
<roylez_> adam8157: 你觉得我买4个是个明智的决策么...
<adam8157> roylez_: 说实话, 不觉得
<roylez_> adam8157: hmmmmm
<roylez_> adam8157: 不错，我就喜欢你这种诚实的傻子
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 1000块一个卖给你
<adam8157> roylez_: 我发现一个安全的bug
<roylez_> adam8157: 糕手
<adam8157> roylez_: 我可以给你发封邮件, 然后控制你的机器...
<roylez_> adam8157: ........
<roylez_> adam8157: 我以后见到你的邮件就删
<adam8157> roylez_: 别嘛, 很好玩的, 我刚报给debian的security team了
<roylez_> adam8157: 居然报给debian
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子的人都干神马吃的
<adam8157> roylez_: reportbug这工具好用
<adam8157> roylez_: 明天也给我们报下好了
<\rs> adam8157: reportbug?
<roylez_> adam8157: http://tankr.net/s/medium/MOB2.jpg
<adam8157> \rs: en debian的一个工具
<roylez_> adam8157: 破马不在，这图片发给他多好 http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/71fec969gw1dvu7ugilgpj.jpg
<adam8157> \rs: 专门用来报bug... 自动整理信息, 调用mutt或者其它, 发给debian...
<\rs> adam8157: 居然不再 debianutils
<adam8157> \rs: 单独的包吧
<adam8157> roylez_: 破马和你
<roylez_> adam8157: 光身子直立行走的是你，另外一个是破马
<bepop> 有几千万10k左右的小文件，经常要做读取，用什么文件系统好
<roylez_> adam8157: 这个太卧槽了 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac398167
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 熊孩子用泻药喂海鸥，然后。。。。 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<adam8157> bepop: 杀妻牌
<roylez_> adam8157: ....
<flystom> 全是灌水的
<flystom> 555555555555555
<roylez_> bepop: xfs
<bepop> adam8157: 看评测说不怎么耐操，没问题吗
<\rs> xfs 不是大文件么
<roylez_> flystom: 还有踢人的也在
<roylez_> \rs: 我胡掰的
<adam8157> \rs: 其实xfs很猛, 个方面都很棒
<adam8157> bepop: 这就不知道了
<bepop> adam8157: 搞不懂动态inode是个什么原理
 * adam8157 俯卧撑去了
<\rs> adam8157: 那么为什么 ext? 流行？
<loy> 还有比这个房间更水的吗？
<loy> (￣▽ ￣)
<roylez_> \rs: 周边支持好
<adam8157> \rs: 具体不清楚, 我们有专门的fs team, xfs我们重点支持, 企业用户很喜欢用, 性能稳定性也很好, 因为某些特性, 有内核大牛称之为The future filesystem, youtube上貌似有这视频
<roylez_> \rs: resize2fs，反删除啥的，总是ext系列支持最好。文件系统都有保不住坏的时候，不同之处在于坏了之后哪个更有希望把数据找回来。当然，如果你又是raid又是snapshot，随便用神马文件系统都不会有人说不合适
<\rs> adam8157: 支持是指修bug和提供维护服务之类？
<adam8157> \rs: 性能也好
<adam8157> \rs: 综合素质很好
<yunfan> gfrog_away: 在嘛？
<bepop> 有没有人用过Reiser4啊
<hale0> Reiser4? 你现在用的是哪个文件系统?
<hale0> @bepop, 这里太安静了, 现在去#ubuntu , 那儿正在聊文件系统呢
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 那里不能闲聊啊
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 有个专门的水区 #ubuntu-offtopic
<hale0> 之前不晓得, 我去看看
<bepop> hale0: 我现在用ext4，想提高性能
<bepop> hale0: 大概几千万左右10k大小的文件
<hale0> 我的服务器是ext4的, 访问量不大, 没多少问题, 可千万级的...
<hale0> 文件是什么类型? 文本? 还是图片?
<bepop> hale0: 图片，inode快用光了，空间才只用了一半
<bepop> hale0: 速度也慢
<hale0> 我之前有看到豆瓣的管理人员说过这个问题
<hale0> 时间长了, 有些细节忘了
<hale0> 但大概意思是分隔, 用文件夹分隔
<bepop> hale0: 什么意思
<hale0> 他们也有数以万计的大图片, 以及小的thumb
<hale0> 好像是以万为单位, 分别放入不同的子文件夹中
<bepop> hale0: 文件夹一多不是更占inode
<hale0> 0000.jpg ~ 9999.jpg放入文件夹1
<bepop> hale0: 文件夹也是文件啊
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 可以用jfs试试
<hale0> 10000.jpg ~ 19999.jpg放入2号文件夹
<hale0> 然后, 这样的话, 就可以了
<hale0> 你计算一下嘛, 一个子文件夹放一万张小图片, 然后这个文件夹中有一万个子文件夹, 这样不就可以在一个文件夹里放下一亿张小图片了吗??
<hale0> 好像他们就是这么做的
<hale0> 如果磁盘IO达不到的话可以用不同的文件服务器, 比如前100万张图片放在#1服务器里
<hale0> 明白我意思了吗..?
<bepop> hale0: 这个我知道的
<bepop> hale0: 文件夹级数一多相当于索引
<hale0> 你现在是咋做的?
<ofan> hale0: 那样性能非常低
<hale0> 你在父文件夹中创建1万个子文件夹, 与创建1万个子文件, 性能应该没太大差别
<hale0> 因为对于文件夹而言, 里面的index数据中, 子文件夹与子文件, 其实都是指向了各自的inode而已
<ofan> 文件夹下的是单链表
<bepop> hale0: 索引应该在文件系统中完成，不应该混入业务逻辑
<ofan> 这方法很多都在用，只适合文件不算多的
<ofan> 而且对文件系统要求比较高
<bepop> ofan: 我还是试试reiser吧
<ofan> bepop: 你要干嘛
<yunfan> bepop: big table :]
<ofan> bepop: 你存图片？
<bepop> ofan: 对，存maptile
 * RavenChan 的硬盘里装着60G的音乐但是却找不到东西听
<ofan> bepop: 这种io要求巨大的，就上ssd吧
<hale0> 看看可不可以把文件压缩一下, 如果CPU不成问题的话
<bepop> hale0: reiser好像是这样做的？
<hale0> 刚才我在stackoverflow上找了一下, 有人问过这个问题了
<bepop> hale0: 关键词
<hale0> 1, 压缩小文件以缓存磁盘IO
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 刚刚执行了一个命令,估计我要完蛋了
<UbuntuTalk> touch {1..10000000000}
<hale0> 2, 分区时注意文件系统block大小, 比如, 图片不超过10K的话, 可以设为16K, 这样一张图片就只需要1个block
<hale0> pkill -o touch
<bepop> hale0: 2已经设了
<hale0> 估计还来的及
<bepop> hale0: 还有没
<hale0> bepop: 我再找找哈, 文章还没看完
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 先重启试试
<bepop> hale0: 有没有链接
<hale0> 先试着kill掉进程
<hale0> http://www.olark.com/spw/2011/08/you-can-list-a-directory-with-8-million-files-but-not-with-ls/
<hale0> 这个我还没看
<hale0> 这篇文章作者遇到了类似的问题, 他有8 millions张图片
<hale0> 你先读读吧
<bepop> hale0: 在看
<ofan> 。。
<bepop> 看完了。。这个就是个特殊问题的hack
<hale0> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2567597/how-to-store-millions-of-pictures-about-2k-each-in-size
<hale0> 从这儿来的
<cfy> imadper: loy 了解lisp么，就这么说
<ofan> cfy: 还搞你的lisp呢
<cfy> ofan: lisp挺好的
<ofan> cfy: 解决不了吃饭问题
<cfy> ofan: 人活不只是吃饭。而且，你论证下
<ofan> cfy: 不吃饭怎么活？
<cfy> ofan: ?
<ofan> 首先要解决吃饭问题
<cfy> ofan: lisp怎么不能解决吃饭问题？
<cfy> ofan: 我又不是只会lisp
<ofan> cfy: 饭都被java,c,c++,php等的抢了
<cfy> ofan: 是么。我会写java和c，当然水平不能和你比
<ofan> 模拟人生android版要1G XD
<ofan> cfy: 和我比干嘛，这么点出息
<ofan> cfy: 我只会c/c++
<cfy> ofan: 有你的水平就够了
<ofan> 我准备学java了
<ofan> 某android上的游戏作弊器，一个月买个1万很轻松
<cfy> ofan: 在哪里卖？
<ofan> cfy: taobao
<cfy> ofan: 市场可以收费了？
<cfy> ofan: 哦。。
<ofan> cfy: 特殊软件 貌似不能放到google play里
<ofan> 要root
<ofan> 看了下，一个注册码要8块，30天内成交过1k
<cfy> ofan: 不错不错
 * sevk 3.0.0-22-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 12 17:13:04 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<hale0> ofan: 刚才看了一下文件系统的原理, 我觉着用多个子目录来分隔众多的小文件不成问题, 刚才你说的单链接之类的, 我没太明白
<hale0> ofan: ??
<ofan> hale0: 一个文件夹下的文件是单链表链接的，查找很慢
<hale0> 对, 是的
<hale0> 但文件夹信息中只包含了1万
<hale0> 并不慢呀
<ofan> hale0: 1w可能并不慢，到了100w，1000w，基本就会卡死。 网站存上1000w个小图片是很正常的
<hale0> 对呀, 所以才用子文件夹来分隔呀
<hale0> 看了确实看到了有一篇文件说明这个问题的
<ofan> hale0: 那样能好点
<ofan> 对于性能要求不高的，或者本地程序可以用
<hale0> 为什么??
<hale0> IO性能不应该影响呀
<hale0> 如果用子文件夹来分隔一百万张图片的话, 只需要一百个子文件夹
<ofan> hale0: 定位文件夹也是O(n)
<hale0> 比如网站用的MySQL, 可以在MySQL中建一个图片的索引表, 其中一列保存着图片的路径
<hale0> 因为用户上传图片时, 需要将路径存入数据库的
<ofan> hale0: 那就全存数据库的了
<hale0> 用MySQL来存放路径, 得到路径后直接访问文件系统.
<hale0> 不是, 你没理解的意思
<ofan> hale0: 存数据库也一样的
<hale0> 当然不一样
<ofan> hale0: 你从数据库里查到 /a/b/c/d 还是要到/下查找a,到/a/下查找b
<hale0> MySQL对于字符串的处理是很快的, 再说了, 也对图片进行了有序编号
<hale0> 比如, 用户上传图片后, 用此时的timestamp来命名, 这样它就是唯一且有序的了
<ofan> hale0: 文件定位本身就很慢，跟用不用数据库没关系
<hale0> 假如你得到了一个文件的路径, 比如/foo/bar/baz.png
<ofan> hale0: 你能做的就是随机化，让平均查找时间降低，并且适当调整文件夹槽的数量
<hale0> 然后在/foo中有一万个子目录, 在/foo/bar中有一万个图片
<cfy> 你也可以不用文件系统
<cfy> 自己算便宜量咯
<cfy> 偏移量
<ofan> hale0: 这种方法其实桌面程序用的比较多，qq/浏览器缓存什么的
<hale0> 在系统底层, 读取这个图片数据, 我认为只需要这三步: 1, 打开/foo文件夹, 从中得到/foo/bar的inode. 2,打开/foo/bar文件夹, 从中得到/foo/bar/baz.png的inode. 3, 打开/foo/bar/baz.png
<cfy> ofan: ccache opera
<ofan> hale0: 你想简单了，‘从中得到/foo/bar的inode’ 这一步就很慢
<cfy> hale0: 你想多了
<hale0> fty: 如果自己计算偏移量的话, 还不如重新设计文件系统呢
<cfy> 我晕。。。。
<ofan> hale0: inode不是偏移量，是一个指针
<cfy> 在用不带补全nick的client么。。。
<hale0> 不慢, 因为/foo 中只存放了一万条数据
<ofan> hale0: 这个被实践过的
<hale0> 你可以看一下文件系统设计中的inode处理方式
<ofan> 这是数据结构的限制
<hale0> http://www.learnlinux.org.za/courses/build/images/diagram07.png
<hale0> 这是文件系统基本结构图
<hale0> 也就是说/foo文件夹只维护了一万个inode节点记录
<hale0> 而/foo中的每个子目录同样也只维护一万个节点
<ofan> hale0: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/B%2B%E6%A0%91 这个才是
<sevk> ofan ⇪ t: B+树 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<hale0> 所以, 总体来说, 只要从2万条数据中找到2条数据, 就能得到baz.png的inode;
<hale0> 等一下, 我读读
<ofan> hale0: 对于查找来说这个算慢的
<hale0> ofan: 查找过程很慢? 但/foo中并没有太多的数据, 仅仅一万条inode记录呀
<hale0> 关键是没有遍历
<mugebjgd> 我了个草
 * ifceux http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/252185262.html
<sevk>  06:11
<imadper> ofan: 查找用hash好了... 不过估计比较浪费空间
#ubuntu-cn 2012-08-14
<sjd_zeus> 早上好，各位
<jiechic> 早。。今天这么安静了？
<Cherrot> Ubuntu Alternate Daily build 很坑爹啊。。。
<jiechic> 怎么坑爹？？
<jiechic> 我记得要装好久。。
<Cherrot> jiechic: 装完登录不了  lightdm登录后自动退回登录界面  擦咧
<Cherrot> jiechic: 而且分区参数最好是保持默认 不然grub还会出问题   canonical是不是从来不做测试啊……
<byzantium> 大家早上好
<byzantium> 问下 谁有nmon的源代码 共享一份
<byzantium> 在网上找到的CSDN 奶奶的要这么多分数
<Cherrot> jiechic: 时间慢点倒还无所谓 就是bug一坨坨受不了
<byzantium> 谁在？
<byzantium> 没人？
<jiechic> 有么？呵呵，我昨天从12.04更新到12。10了
<byzantium> 问下 谁有nmon的源代码
<chgtg> Cherrot: 显卡驱动问题？
<chgtg> Cherrot: 看一下X的日志
<Cherrot> chgtg: 可以用guest账户登录
<Cherrot> chgtg: 上次升级了开源驱动，结果重启后就进入low graphic模式了，实在修复不了索性重装的
<chgtg> Cherrot: home下有上次余留的设置？
<Cherrot> chgtg: 恩  下班后回去看一下   我更觉得可能是lightdm的问题
<UbuntuTalk> [汽水] linux 怎么用华为的无线网卡啊？3G的那种
<Cherrot> chgtg: 对哦！我把这茬给忘了！
<chgtg> Cherrot: guest能登录的话，显卡驱动应该没问题
<Cherrot> jiechic: 12.10目前咋样？
<chgtg> UbuntuTalk: [汽水] 网上有教程
<Cherrot> chgtg: 多谢提醒 我删点配置文件试试看
<chgtg> Cherrot: 备份吧
<chgtg> 别删
<UbuntuTalk> [汽水] 啊，我再试试
<jiechic> cherrot:挺稳定的，，和12.04差不多，，而且用上了蓝牙，，3.5内核支持。更好的支持ivy了。。。
<jiechic> thunderbird 的界面也美观了，，
<chgtg> 3.4.0-994-generic
<chgtg> jiechic: 电源管理怎么样？
<Cherrot> jiechic: 说的我想试试了～
<UbuntuTalk> [汽水] thunderbird已经停止开发了不是吗？
<jiechic> 这个还没怎么测试，，一直接着电源，，，没感觉。。
<jiechic> thunderbird 15.0,，，主题不错，，比原来的圆滑许多。
<Cherrot> chgtg: 恩 对  会不会是gconf出错了
<chgtg> jiechic: 3.5内核使我的tp电池增长到1.5倍
<jiechic> Linux jiechic-ThinkPad-Edge-E430 3.5.0-9-generic #9-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 9 13:53:35 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Cherrot> jiechic: 12.10还在兼容gconf么？
<jiechic> 这个不大清楚哦。。。没仔细想这些，，装来就用而已。
<chgtg> Cherrot: 看你的情况，倒象是X的相关设置。比如，drm等
<jiechic> 对了，，，empathy更新后，比原来的好看。。
<jiechic> 现在用empathy连接这里的。
<chgtg> Cherrot: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<jiechic> 干活先，上班中。
<MeaCulpa>  /qui
<Cherrot> chgtg: 谢谢指点 :)
<Cherrot> 谁说12.10不提供alternate来着，这不还提供着么
<binker> 肯定提供的了
<chgtg> Cherrot: 别客气
<binker> 不然怎么定制安装阿
<binker> 对吧
<jiechic> alternate版本一直都会提供的。。
<binker> Cherrot: 你好
<Cherrot> binker: 默认也定制不了啥，只有中途安装出点小错误后才能把安装菜单显示全 :(
<Cherrot> binker: 早上好～
<binker> 你的路由器攻击安成了没
<binker> 嘿嘿
<Cherrot> binker: 系统都没折腾好呢 :(
<binker> 那你现在怎么可以上网阿？？
<binker> 安装个无线路由器就行了
<binker> 自己在你的网线上安装
<Cherrot> binker: 在上班    每次都得回家折腾
<binker> 不是吧？
<binker> 那不是很累
<binker> 回来还要折腾系统
<binker> 我不折腾了
<binker> 就这样用着
<Cherrot> binker: 回家就那么两三个小时  唉  太蛋疼了
<binker> 我用的是ubuntu10.04 LTS AMD64
<Cherrot> binker: 还不升级？
<binker> 不想升级
<binker> 因为用的很顺手了
<binker> 这个系统配置很完美了
<Cherrot> binker: :D
<binker> 也有其他的机子安装12.04
<binker> 台机安装的是12.04
<binker> 卖掉了一台台式机
<binker> 还有一台台式的主机给同事用
<binker> 我自己用笔记本电脑
<binker> 不过，是把笔记本电脑当作台式电脑来使用了
<chgtg> Cherrot: ssh回家
<chgtg> :P
<Cherrot> chgtg: 端口映射我搞不定  没路由密码
<binker> 给笔记本外接了一个大的显示器和无线键盘鼠标
<binker> 什么路由器密码？？
<Cherrot> binker: 我就一台机器 现在才知道有两台机器的好
<Cherrot> binker: 房东的有线路由器密码
<binker> 路由器的管理密码？？
<binker> 登录密码么？？？
<chgtg> Cherrot: :(
<Cherrot> binker: 恩 管理密码
<binker> 去恢复原厂一下
<chgtg> Cherrot: 管房东要adsl的用户名和密码，然后reset
<Cherrot> binker: 我不知道房东上网的拨号密码～ reset了不就更但疼了
<chgtg> :)
<binker> 用个软件
<Cherrot> chgtg: 包租婆太凶悍了
<binker> 就可以嗅探到拨号帐号和密码了
<binker> 以前这种软件很流行
<Cherrot> binker: 咋个嗅探？ 人家是路由器拨号，我是连在他的路由器上
<binker> 以前用这些帐号来充QB
<chgtg> Cherrot: 现在连包租婆都提高安全防范意识了
<Cherrot> binker: 拨号的数据包我都捕捉不到  除非有特殊设备
<MeaCulpa> 就不能和房东明说，商量一下么
<Cherrot> chgtg: 我怀疑她根本不懂 让别人给他弄得
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 同在一个局域网上就有办法了
<Cherrot> MeaCulpa: 10好几人挤一个大房子 包租婆才懒得理你呢
<binker> 用局域网监控工具
<chgtg> binker: 人家不登录，监控不了吧？
<jusss>  > Time.now
<sevk> jusss, 2012-08-14 09:39:32 +0800
<Cherrot> binker: 这个拓扑结构不可能用软件捕捉到ADSL帐号密码的  而且Web登录的帐号密码也不太可能啊，除非是借助ARP攻击
<chgtg> Cherrot: arp损人不利己
<piggybox> 没看明白这到底是要干嘛啊？
<Cherrot> chgtg: 局域网里有个家伙就在干这事儿  我系统装好后第一件事就是搞他
<Cherrot> chgtg: 搞死他丫的
<chgtg> Cherrot: 抓他包
<jusss> +1
<chgtg> Cherrot: 很多IM都是明文 :P
<jusss> irc就是明文
 * chgtg 这帮人把Cherrot一个大好青年给教坏了 ^_^
<chgtg> 有搞视频和图像的xd吗？
 * Cherrot :D
<gfrog_away> jyfl987: 啥？
<mao> 问一问题，fsck前需要备份吗
<imadper> gfrog: 早, gfrog
<imadper> mao: 不用
<gfrog> imadper: 骚年早啊
<imadper> gfrog: 早来了...
<gfrog> imadper: 乃又6点从家出发么？
<imadper> gfrog: 问你, 怎么查看一个进程获得的时间片? 如果我自己写的话..
<imadper> gfrog: 我是七点出发的
<gfrog> imadper: 不会，gaoji问题找 adam8157_away hamo
<imadper> gfrog: 就是, 我写一个进程, 返回他获得的第一个时间片的长度..
<gfrog> imadper: 扯淡问题欢迎找我。
<imadper> gfrog: 恩, 好吧... gaoji问题问你...
<imadper> hamo: hamo, 来gaoji~
<gfrog> imadper: 。。。
<hamo> imadper: 不gaoji了...来看萌妹纸..http://fmn.rrfmn.com/fmn058/20120801/2025/original_m5HR_7571000098aa125e.jpg
<binker> Cherrot:
<binker> 还在么“？
<imadper> hamo: 朝鲜的? 好萌...
<imadper> hamo: http://www.douban.com/group/topic/5389333/
<sevk> imadper,啥网址y 团购朝鲜新娘
<imadper> hamo: 怎么看分配的时间片的长短呀?
<Cherrot> binker: 还在 :)
<hamo> imadper: /proc/sched_debug
<Cherrot> imadper: 哇 朝鲜新娘哦
<imadper> Cherrot: 你去跟 hamo gaoji去...
<gfrog> imadper: 乃要去找棒子妹？
<imadper> gfrog: 便宜, 买几个
<hamo> imadper: 这个计划还是挺靠谱的...
<Cherrot> hamo: 你住哪儿呢？
<hamo> imadper: 朝鲜妹纸这个
<gfrog> imadper: 还几个，乃好牛
<hamo> Cherrot: 。。。
<Cherrot> binker: 啥事而？
<imadper> hamo: 什么计划? 让 Cherrot 找你gaoji那个计划?
<imadper> gfrog: 家务分担, 别累着他们
<hamo> imadper: 毛...朝鲜妹纸这个...
<binker> 呵呵
<Cherrot> imadper: 帮我也团几个嘛
<binker> 就是聊聊
<Cherrot> binker: :P
<imadper> Cherrot: 你去找 hamo gaoji去! 他住在上地附近
<binker> 老大
<\rs> hamo: sched_debug ?
<Cherrot> hamo: Wow 真的啊？
<binker> 你也要团购阿
<binker> 省点钱哈
<Cherrot> binker, hamo imadper gfrog  我们一起团几个吧～～
<imadper> Cherrot: 刨去我, 你们几个一起gaoji吧
 * Cherrot 决定了！ 去上地找房子！
<binker> 你认识金三代么？、
<Cherrot> binker: 他不认识我
<imadper> adam8157: 早~
<binker> 让他人送你的了
<adam8157> imadper: 早啊
<Cherrot> binker: 金三胖的妹纸挺不错的呢
<binker> 还早阿，太阳快要下山了
<jusss> hamo: a=${a-hi}花括号里面能把a换成别的吗？
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 那要了
<binker> 做个金刀驸马
<hamo> jusss: 啥？
<imadper> adam8157: 有飞船?
<hamo> \rs: 肿么了？
<adam8157> imadper: 飞船你妹
<adam8157> imadper: 换座位而已
<imadper> adam8157: 哈哈哈哈!!!!
<binker>  呵呵
<binker> 8157老大
<imadper> 嗡嗡嗡的, 我以为楼外有直升机, adam8157
<hamo> adam8157: 啥飞船？ cc adam8157
<adam8157> hamo: 你不懂的
<binker> Cherrot：在干嘛呢
<imadper> hamo: 还需要 cc给同一个人... 你是想让他同时收两封....
 * hamo 乃们聊天我都看不懂了呢..
<UbuntuTalk> [vic wang] google
<UbuntuTalk> [vic wang] 又挂了
<gfrog> imadper: 。。。
<gfrog> Cherrot: 。。。
<adam8157> hamo: 智商问题 lol
<hamo> adam8157: 。。。
<\rs> imadper: To Cc Bcc 哪些人能看到哪些人
<imadper> \rs: 所有人都能看到所有的...
<imadper> \rs: 不过默认不显示bcc. 貌似是这样吧
<cfy> imadper: 工作得工作开心么？
<imadper> cfy: 还行吧~ 说得过去~
<imadper> cfy: 现在就等你考研失败呢~
<imadper> cfy: 然后推你来这里做实习生
<hamo> imadper: ...
<hamo> imadper: 坏淫
<imadper> palomino|working: 破马叔好~
<imadper> hamo: 什么?
<hamo> imadper: 怎么能盼人家cfy考研失败呢？要是真去做实习生的话，五五分帐啊
<\rs> adam8157: To Cc Bcc 都有多項時每個人看到的結果都是什麼樣的？
<imadper> hamo: 实习生又没有内推费, 怎么分账>
<cfy> hamo: 你在哪个城市？
 * palomino|working ♪(´ε｀ )
<chgtg> 其他人应该看不到bcc
 * palomino|working ♪(´ε｀ )
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 imadper 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<hamo> imadper: 那就不推实习生，毕业了直接推
<hamo> cfy: bj
<adam8157> \rs: 每人? 看到的一样啊
<cfy> imadper: 说明baidu有
<Cherrot> gfrog: 咋了？
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 你去baidu吧
<imadper> hamo: 随便, 我无所谓
<\rs> adam8157: To 和 Cc 的看到的是 To+Cc；Bcc 看到 To+Cc，但是看不到 Bcc 中除他以外的其他人
<Cherrot> binker: 上班啊～ :D
<cfy> palomino|working: 破马叔看上去很开心的样子
<cfy> hamo: 怎么都在bj....
<Cherrot> cfy: 你在那呢？
<adam8157> \rs: bcc的看到的也一样
<cfy> Cherrot: zj jx
<palomino|working> 其实是鼠标右键不灵了导致连击。。。 , cfy
<Cherrot> cfy: 嘉兴？
 * tenzu 围观BJer
<\rs> adam8157: 嗯。我強調一下 Bcc 不會出現在收件人郵箱中
<cfy> Cherrot: 嗯。。
<binker> 你这么悠闲
<binker> cherrot
<adam8157> \rs: bcc给我的, 我当然能收到啊, 但是收到的邮件和大家一样
<Cherrot> binker: 实习没啥事儿做。。。
<binker> 上班还可以闲聊
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 幸福阿
<Cherrot> binker: 实习嘛
<binker> 在上海么？？
<Cherrot> binker: 帝都
<binker> 哇
 * Cherrot 好不容易破了代理上IRC 能不珍惜下么。。。。
 * hamo 拜叫兽
<binker> 帝都阿
<jusss> hamo: shell script, a={a-hi}，那个花括号里面都变量a能换成其它变量吗
<tenzu> 某人平身
<binker> 前段时间不是上演水漫帝都么
<Cherrot> binker: 我有幸目睹了。。。
<binker> 你响应国家号召了没
<hamo> jusss: a=${a-hi}?当然可以啊
<binker> 在帝都也可以看海了
<Cherrot> binker: 啥号召
<binker> 抗洪救灾捐款啊啊
<Cherrot> binker: 捐他妹
<jusss> hamo: echo ${'hi'} 会输出hi?
<hamo> jusss: 怎么可能...bash这种gaoji问题问 adam8157
<binker> 记者就这个问题采访了某会
<binker> 他们表示不懂捐他妹什么意思
<maplebeats> 周克华
<maplebeats> 爆头哥被爆头了
<binker> 不是吧】
<binker> 真的假的？？
<maplebeats> 真的。。。
<binker> 找个临时演员的吧
<jusss> adam8157: a={a-hi},a是个变量，hi是字符串，请问能用其它变量取代字符串hi吗？
<binker> 拉登也是如此
<maplebeats> 有图。。。
<binker> 当年的拉登也是哦
<jusss> adam8157: 忘加个$
<maplebeats> 新闻回放的吧
<binker> 还马上海葬了
<binker> 现在的新闻嘛
<binker> 真假难辩阿
<binker> 俺们又不是孙悟空阿
<maplebeats> 重庆沙坪坝区童家桥。。。真近。。
<binker> 没有火眼金睛阿
<maplebeats> 昨天我还想去沙坪坝来着。。。
<binker> 鬼知道是不是忽悠来的
<maplebeats> 高清大图都有。。。
<maplebeats> 我擦
<binker> 呵呵
<Cherrot> jusss: 这是干嘛？
<Cherrot> jusss: a-hi是什么意思呢？
<binker> 你擦玻璃窗
<jusss> Cherrot: 我想知道-的意思
<jusss> Cherrot: variable=${variable-value}
<Cherrot> jusss: ${}是用来参数替换的么不是
<jusss> Cherrot: 我想知道那个value能不能也换成variable
<Cherrot> jusss: 能啊
<Cherrot> jusss: 你试试看嘛
<Cherrot> jusss: 呀。。。不能
<jusss> Cherrot: 那这样都话，a=hi,  ${a}等同于${hi} ?
<gfrog> jusss: man bash, search 'Parameter Expansion'
<maplebeats> jusss: 试一下不就知道了
<jusss> gfrog: 哦
<Cherrot> jusss: 我看看书  复习一下。。。后面用变量的确不起作用的
<jusss> maplebeats: 没开机。。。
<Cherrot> jusss: 只用过 :- :+ 没用过 -  没用过 -
<MeaCulpa> .
<jusss> Cherrot: 哦
<\rs> ${!a} 等同於 ${hi}
<MeaCulpa> bash 就没啥说清楚的教材，wiki啥的可看？
<\rs> Cherrot: a 未定義則取值 hi，否則爲 $a
<Cherrot> \rs: 那个不是 ${a:-hi} 吗？
<MeaCulpa> ${varname:-word} 	
<MeaCulpa> If varname exists and isn't null, return its value; otherwise return word.
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 虽不明，但觉厉
<MeaCulpa> hamo: ?
<MeaCulpa> :-一般用来弄一个默认值
<jusss> ${a-hi}难道没这种用法？
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 有啊
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 常用，用来给a一个默认值，hi
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 那这个是var={var-word}而不能是var={var-var}?
<vchi> apt-get install fcitx && im-switch 果然灵的
<\rs> Cherrot: :- 是未定義或空值
<MeaCulpa> a=Fuck; print ${a-Hey} Jude
<MeaCulpa> jusss: unset a; print ${a-$a} Jude
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 当然可以是变量，但要先取值
<MeaCulpa> 为什么你们思想都那么复杂呢...
<\rs> Cherrot: info '(bash) Shell Parameter Expansion'
<\rs> Cherrot: 不如一上午翻閱一邊 bash info，什麼都明白了
<MeaCulpa> \rs: 我所谓，用的时候再看了
<MeaCulpa> s/我/无
<Cherrot> \rs: 刚刚翻了一遍man  确实没找到${param-word}的用法，只有${param:-word} :(
<maplebeats> 什么时候把man bash给打印出来慢慢看
<MeaCulpa> 可能是，应用户要求，省略了
 * pityonline Help Desk 就是网管吗？ Tier-1 Help Desk 又是啥意思？
<Cherrot> MeaCulpa: 神马啊这是。。。
<MeaCulpa> Cherrot: shell本来就是这样奔放的...
<sevk> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 12.04 系统下，接dell H800 raid卡 有用过的么？能否驱动上？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384115 12.04 系统下，接dell H800 raid卡 有用过的么？能否驱动上？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cccjsxg — 2012-08-14 10:51
<MeaCulpa> Cherrot: The colon (:) in each of these operators is actually optional. If the colon is omitted, then change "exists and isn't null" to "exists" in each definition, i.e., the operator tests for existence only.
<vchi> 12.04 的 fcitx 很好用
<pityonline> Tier 1 Computer Help Desk Career 这个又该怎么翻译？
<MeaCulpa> Cherrot: 有区别，如果没有:, 那只测试是否有这个变量，而不测试null
<hamo> pityonline: P姐要去help desk?
<gfrog> pityonline: 我估计是在最前线接电话处理投诉的那批人。
<hamo> pityonline: 不算是网管，基本等同于国内企业里的IT服务岗
<Cherrot> MeaCulpa: 擦咧 找到了。。。
<mosesofmason> 甚麼網管啊,  Help Desk 就是客服
<adam8157> pityonline: tier 1 就是第一梯队, 前线
<MeaCulpa> Cherrot: :)
<maplebeats> 那就是客服了？
<pityonline> hamo: gfrog adam8157 啊哦，了解了
<hamo> pityonline: 就是接电话挨骂那群人
<pityonline> 怪不得还要英语好的
<imadper> pityonline: 就是, 如果三楼有人断网了, 你要过去看的...
<tenzu> P姐你要hold住
<gfrog> hamo: 这个说法对。
<pityonline> tenzu: ……
<adam8157> pityonline: 修电脑, 各种杂事儿
<MeaCulpa> Cherrot: a=""; print ${a-Hey} Jude ; a=""; print ${a:-Hey} Jude
 * pityonline 其实我之前就是干这个的，其实之前这个根本不是我的服务内容，其实我原来的服务内容是被客户骂，而不是被同事呼来喊去……
<maplebeats> 不错啊，只是找骂的嘛。。。
<MeaCulpa> Cherrot: 人家文档写的是自然语言，你用关键字去搜，有时候不管用，呵呵
<Cherrot> adam8157: 我把设置man粗体颜色的几个环境变量写在 .profile里面了，结果每次man都会直接变成字符替换，我必须手动 source .profile后再man才能正确显示带颜色的字
<adam8157> Cherrot: 啥shell?
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 叔乃今儿上午听的Hey Jude么？ XD
<Cherrot> MeaCulpa: 是啊  :D
<adam8157> Cherrot: 貌似zsh不读那个文件
<Cherrot> adam8157: bash, Xubuntu
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 没，玩玩而已
<Cherrot> adam8157: 文件是读了，所以man以后变成了奇怪的字符，不明白原理呢。。。
<adam8157> Cherrot: 哦, 你那个文件没有被source, 因为dm没读, 然后所有的shell都是non-login
<adam8157> Cherrot: ...
<maplebeats> 被non-login整惨了的路过
<Cherrot> adam8157: 哦 对哦   确实  。。。我设置成login
 * adam8157 分得很清的路过
<maplebeats> 于是我加了[[ ! -o login ]] && source /etc/zsh/zprofile
 * Cherrot 膜拜一下牛蛋蛋 抒发敬仰之情～
<gfrog> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋。
<MeaCulpa> 牛蛋
<zMadper> Cherrot:  hamo 该吃醋了
 * gfrog 乃们赶快成立拜蛋蛋教，每天膜拜牛蛋蛋让他赐福吧。
<hamo> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋
<adam8157> ...
<Cherrot> zMadper: 机油从来都是多多益善的说
<MeaCulpa> 赐予我力量把，我是稀蛋~~~~
<adam8157> 你们妹妹
 * zMadper 我一抬头, 就能膜拜到牛蛋蛋的额头.
 * zMadper 是不是我获得的福祉最多哦?
<adam8157> ...
<Cherrot> zMadper: 我都没见过牛蛋蛋真容  求个真相
<gfrog> Cherrot: 低头
<hamo> zMadper: 你要一抬头就能碰到牛蛋蛋的额头才能获得福祉的...
<Cherrot> gfrog: 我不是牛。。。
<zMadper> hamo: 如此说来, 你获得的最多~
<zMadper> hamo: 我什么都没获得~
<gfrog> Cherrot: 好吧。
 * zMadper 算了..
<hamo> zMadper: ...滚粗...我只能每天膜拜，只有你，才能每天趁上厕所的时候偷偷瞅一眼牛蛋蛋
<zMadper> hamo: ... 算了吧
 * hamo 匿了...
 * Cherrot 跑。。。
<zMadper> hamo: 我估计我要被你牵连的一起被t了
 * hamo 我猜某人正在憋大招...
 * Cherrot 安静、、、假装不在、、、、
<zMadper> /say和直接说有什么区别? hamo ?
<jusss> hamo: 勇士,/nick Guestxxxxx
<gfrog> zMadper: 还有/say这种命令？
<zMadper> gfrog: 有.
<gfrog> zMadper: 我这找不到呢。 试下。
<jusss> zMadper: 可能都/say nick/#room
<Cherrot>  那个 /say 用来实现自定义命令吧？
<sjd_zeus> 各位谁有ping工具呀
<adam8157> say和msg是一个吧
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: 一定
<gfrog> adam8157: irssi里木有say啊
<zMadper> adam8157 是不是一个
<gfrog> zMadper: ^
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: 发错了。。。不好意思
<zMadper> gfrog: 我say你一下试试
<adam8157> gfrog: /help say
<adam8157> gfrog: SAY <message> (alias for "/MSG *")
<gfrog> zMadper: 乃为神马不say 蛋蛋
<jusss> 也可能是query
<zMadper> gfrog say你, 这句. gaoji gfrog
<jusss> notice?
<adam8157> gfrog: The actual command used to put <message> into the current channel.
<zMadper> adam8157: 不一样的.
<jusss> soga
<zMadper> Send LINE to the current query or channel as a message, not a command.
<zMadper>  
<zMadper> Use this when you want to send a message with a leading '/'.  Note
<zMadper> that since multi-line messages are never a command, you don't
<zMadper> need this when pasting multiple lines of text.
<sevk> zMadper:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<gfrog> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋。
<jusss> sevk: good
<vchi> 改用 fcitx 后，整个系统快了n倍
<gfrog> adam8157: 看着像建别名的玩意呢？
<maplebeats> vchi: 系统速度和输入法怎么扯上关系了
 * gfrog 坚决不用fcitx，这货在用多屏幕的时候烂爆了。
<Cherrot> vchi: fcitx威武霸气
<adam8157> gfrog: 不是, 只是建往频道发消息的别名时有用
<vchi> 输入法可能对每个窗口执行了操作
<zMadper> gfrog: fcitx多屏幕很爽呀
<MeaCulpa> fcitx感觉自己都不知道该飘在哪里...
<jusss> '/'开头的都是自定义的指令
 * MeaCulpa SCIM老土路过
<Cherrot> ibus bug
<gfrog> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋
<Cherrot> ibus bug好多哦  而且慢
<vchi> 12.04里面没有 SCIM ，找不到
<gfrog> zMadper: 听 MeaCulpa 叔说
<maplebeats> 12.04用ibus就行了啊
<jusss> vchi: 用fvwm1
 * MeaCulpa 还在用路边捡来的Echinus
<void1> 同用scim飘过
<void1> scim也没有不好用，懒得换
<MeaCulpa> scim没有那乱七八糟的跟随bug
<void1> 没用过其他的，没比较
<void1> 从第一次用linux开始就是scim
<vchi> jusss: 我的显卡是G41, 速度飞快
<maplebeats> G41是什么显卡
<hamo> roylez: 基席人呢？
<zMadper> intel的老集成显卡
 * Cherrot 主席这两天好安静
<zMadper> hamo: 为啥你老叫主席基席?
<hamo> zMadper: 因为他没带尾巴...带尾巴就是尾席了...
<gfrog> OMG，我第一次用linux那个年代的输入法估计已经死翘翘了，我都忘了叫啥了。
<hamo> zMadper: 你想太多了
<Cherrot> zMadper: 加入我们吧～
<zMadper> Cherrot: 不, 你跟 hamo  gfrog 他们一起 gaoji去吧
<jiechic> fcitx 路过。
<gfrog> zMadper: 带我干嘛，gaoji找hamo。
<zMadper> 因为你叫Gfrog
<gfrog> zMadper: 那个G是GNU啊GNU！
 * gfrog 哼。
<zMadper> gfr
<zMadper> qfrog: 你下面没了...
<adam8157> 基蛙没把儿了
 * qfrog 变身 Qt frog
<qfrog> zMadper: adam8157 乃们。。。
<Cherrot> 没把儿了
<zMadper> adam8157: 握手
<adam8157> zMadper: 握手
<Cherrot> qfrog: 不想gaoji就说嘛  不要自残啊……
 * hamo 哈哈哈哈哈哈...
<Cherrot> qfrog: 现在你只能做受受了 ……
<tenzu> Qfrog是蝌蚪和青蛙的混合体么?
<vchi> git 没有服务器也可以在本地使用吗？
<qfrog> adam8157: 乃终端用的嘛？ xterm？
<amosk> vchi, 当然可以
<adam8157> qfrog: 嗯
<qfrog> adam8157: gaoji
<zxy> hi
<adam8157> qfrog: 不
<sevk> zxy, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<tenzu> adam8157: 拒绝的太快了
<vchi> git 可以拿我的U盘当服务器吗
<adam8157> tenzu: lol
<vchi> amosk:  hi
<adam8157> vchi: 没有服务器的概念
<zMadper> adam8157: 他们口中的服务器, 是 repository
<vchi> adam8157: 那我想 git commit 到我的U盘可以吗
<amosk> vchi, 只是把文件存在你的U盘里
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆
<adam8157> vchi: 当然可以... 我
<Cherrot> 能不能绕过 passwd命令设置用户密码？ 想设个弱密码 passwd不让
<zMadper> vchi: 可以
<adam8157> vchi: 当然可以... 我~下好多repo
<hamo> roylez: 跳粗来了呢...
<vchi> adam8157: 是不是 git add remote /media/u盘
<Cherrot> adam8157: 把 /etc 放repo里算不算个好主意？
<adam8157> vchi: 可以
<Cherrot> vchi: 干嘛搞这么麻烦？ 你要用git同步本地和U盘？
 * hamo 啥情况？
<qfrog> roylez: 主席
<zMadper> qfrog: s390x究竟是个什么东西? cc gfrog
<vchi> 我想每次git commit 时，自动 cp 改动的文件到U盘做备份
<roylez> qsun: 长把了？
 * gfrog 还是换回来算了，乃们这些人。
<zMadper> gfrog: 你下面长得真快...    cc adam8157
<roylez> gfrog: ...
<zxy> roylez: aaaa
<adam8157> zMadper: ibm 的z series
<gfrog> zMadper: 我哪知道，问牛蛋蛋。
<adam8157> zMadper: ...
<Cherrot> gfrog: 春风吹又生。。。
<zMadper> adam8157: cpu架构不是ppc>
<adam8157> zMadper: 是
<roylez> hamo: 三天不打，上房揭瓦
<adam8157> 夫妻俩啊
<roylez> adam8157: 房子租好了？
<zMadper> adam8157: 是ppc为啥不分在ppc一类里面?
<adam8157> roylez: 没呢
 * tenzu 主席万岁~!
<roylez> adam8157: 加了个鼬
<adam8157> zMadper: 谁说不在...
<roylez> tenzu: 叫兽，有好事没？
<adam8157> roylez: 周末找找, 找不着就集中三天找中介了
<zMadper> adam8157: beaker上面单独分出来了... arch s390x
<tenzu> roylez: 今晚有人请客吃奇石咕噜鱼
<zMadper> adam8157: arch ppc64 也有
<adam8157> zMadper: alias?
<adam8157> tenzu: 成天被请啊...
<tenzu> adam8157: 过两天我用团购的咕噜鱼票请别人吃...
<roylez> adam8157: 你不如把了中介的妹子来得直接
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<roylez> tenzu: 团购....
<tenzu> adam8157: roylez 我看行
<hamo> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋...哪天叫基友们出来吃饭呗
<tenzu> 现在流行摘帽子么?
<vchi> 是不是这个 http://blog.csdn.net/race604/article/details/7713033
<sevk> vchi,啥网址y 使用U盘和git在多个电脑上共享工作 - Anything的专栏 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<zMadper> adam8157: 我不知道.. 反正如果我测试一个东西,如果我不指定arch, 他就会自动测试x86-64, i386, ppc64 还有s390x
<tenzu> roylez: 适合两个人吃, 找基友必备
<adam8157> zMadper: 哦 我说错了
<roylez> tenzu: 我听说团购来的券有时候参观会给缩水餐，所以我一直不敢
<zMadper> MeaCulpa: 酷胖叔, 贵摸的s390x是个什么东西?
<zMadper> adam8157: :)
<adam8157> zMadper: 擦 刚才走神了
<adam8157> zMadper: 擦 刚才走神了
<adam8157> zMadper: 擦 刚才走神了
<adam8157> zMadper: 两个架构
<zMadper> adam8157: 哦... 我差点儿去问caspar
<jyfl987> gfrog: qemu可以监控usb接口的通讯记录么？ 我想记录下 某些量产工具到底发了什么数据包
<hamo> adam8157: 一说到基友乃脑海里是不是就有画面了呢?
<tenzu> roylez: 看菜量似乎够了, 不够就出门去旁边超市买馒头泡菜汤
<roylez> tenzu: 带俩煎饼果子去
<Cherrot> jyfl987: wireshark不是可以么？
<jyfl987> Cherrot: usb
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 对啊
<tenzu> roylez: 那得早上就买好
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 不是usb网口 是 usb协议
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 你试试看 我记得可以捕捉usb接口的
<cong> usenet上的消息在所有服务器上都是同步的么
<hamo> tenzu: 还有基蛋灌饼
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 我不知道唉  但他能检测到我的USB口。。。只是没试过捕捉数据
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 那多半是支持usb网口  ethernet over usb
<jyfl987> gfrog: 快说啊
<Cherrot> jyfl987: http://wiki.wireshark.org/CaptureSetup/USB
<sevk> Cherrot,啥网址y CaptureSetup/USB - The Wireshark Wiki
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 还真可以
<tenzu> hamo: 那个不是河南美食么
<hamo> tenzu: 基蛋灌饼？饼都好多啊...
<cherrot_> jyfl987: 是不是可以？
<jyfl987> cherrot_: 那文章说可以
<jyfl987> 还举例说 usb mouse
<cherrot_> jyfl987: 嗯  应该可以 说的是 raw usb packet
<jyfl987> cherrot_: 恩  不过我不会用wireshark
<cong> 木有人理我 :(
<tenzu> hamo: 也许是我搞错了
<roylez> cong: 妹子么？
<cong> 非得我说是妹子么
<hamo> roylez: 流氓
<roylez> cong: 不是妹子难怪了
<cong> 这样就看得出性别？
<tenzu> 主席有法眼
<hamo> roylez: 阅人无数呢...
<cong> ca，你这阅的
<roylez> hamo: 瞎了你的蛤蟆眼
<hamo> roylez: 啧啧..
<sevk> 新 启动和引导 • 制作一个UEFI模式安装ubuntu和windows7,windows8的U盘 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384120 首先你需要一个足够大的U盘推荐8G的 第一步分区: 由于UEFI只支持FAT/FAT32分区所以需要把U盘格式化成FAT32分区,如果你一定要使用NTFS格式分区的话(需要用U盘存超过2G的大文件)需要在Linu …
<hamo> adam8157: 一群同事在讨论公司不让装360以后该用什么浏览器和杀毒...我这个大嚓啊
<roylez> hamo: 毒嬢的人很高端呢
<cong> usenet上的消息在所有服务器上都是同步的么?    说下又不会怀孕
<hamo> roylez: 贵摸才高端，发简历发application都不理...
<hamo> cong: 分布式同步..
<cong> 我的意思是说不管链接到哪个服务器，我们看到的内容都是一致的么，不管同步时间的问题
 * pityonline 刚在豆瓣电台听到布衣一首《我的祖国》后悔没点分享啊！！！！！！
<MeaCulpa> zMadper: . 小Mainframe
<piggybox> pityonline:  新歌么？搜不到嘛
<pityonline> piggybox: http://music.douban.com/subject/3211189/ 2008 年的
<sevk> pityonline,啥网址y 小南瓜 (豆瓣)
<pityonline> piggybox: 主要是说得多，唱得少
<piggybox> pityonline:  吴宁越和苏阳的风格很像啊
<pityonline> piggybox: 差大了啊，吴宁越是民谣摇滚，苏阳是民歌摇滚啊
<piggybox> pityonline:  我刚好在听吴的宁夏川，所以有这种感觉
<loy> 天朝巨大的IE装机量主要归功于360
<maplebeats> loy: 360躺枪哇
<pityonline> piggybox: 呃，吴宁越爱说笑扯蛋，苏阳相对严肃一些
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<microcai> loy:  是麼
<microcai> loy:  不絕對
<microcai> loy:  不覺得
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<microcai> loy: 我覺得是歸功與 番茄花園
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<zMadper> 深度
<yuxans> palomino|working: 怎么一上来就看到你动作不雅
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 yuxans 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
 * palomino|working ♪(´ε｀ )
 * yuxans kills palomino|working  with a horrifying MS IIS
<palomino|working> =_=
<palomino|working> 以怨报德阿
<zMadper> palomino|working: 然后破马叔继续以德报怨~
<roylez> 德你个马掌阿
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<palomino|working> 德配天地阿
<piggybox> pityonline:  以前听过另外一个乐队叫野孩子，也是民歌风格的
<roylez> ...
<pityonline> piggybox: 我在野孩子的酒吧里上过一段时间班，不过我去上班时他们已经把酒吧转让了
<piggybox> @@
<zMadper> pityonline: 红灯区吗?
<pityonline> zMadper: 不是
<zMadper> pityonline: 那没意思.
<pityonline> piggybox: 野孩子是 2001 年在北京三里屯南街开的河酒吧，我是 2004 年去的那家酒吧
<pityonline> piggybox: 好像 2004 年秋，小索因癌症去世了
<piggybox> pityonline:  还有这样的故事，唉
<jyfl987> pityonline: 那里消费如何
<pityonline> piggybox: 真事儿
<pityonline> jyfl987: 没多少钱，看你能不能喝了
<pityonline> jyfl987: 一般喝个五块的青岛也没事儿
<jyfl987> pityonline: 我不知道价格
<jyfl987> pityonline: 额  酒吧里青岛才5快么
<zMadper> jyfl987: 一杯?
<pityonline> jyfl987: 当然现在早拆了，现在的酒吧一瓶啤酒一般十五以上吧
<jyfl987> zMadper: 一杯也算比一般的便宜了呢
<zer4tul> 我去，莫名其妙掉线了
<zMadper> jyfl987: 恩. 这倒是. 不过我也没去过酒吧, 不知道行情
<jyfl987> pityonline: 现在有什么纯喝酒的酒吧么
<jyfl987> zMadper: 我也没去过 正打算去一次玩玩
<pityonline> jyfl987: 一般就是喝酒，听音乐，聊天
<zMadper> jyfl987: 壕, 带上我
<jyfl987> pityonline: 只要不是泡妞目的的就行 泡妞目的的 多半酒不好喝 我是想去喝点酒
<jyfl987> zMadper: 你在哪？
<pityonline> jyfl987: 有的是啊
<jyfl987> pityonline: 那给推荐几个？
<pityonline> jyfl987: 北京的？
<jyfl987> pityonline: 这个自然
<zMadper> jyfl987: 家在管庄. 工作在中关村
<pityonline> jyfl987: 我那时的酒吧都拆了
<jyfl987> zMadper: 管庄太远了吧
<zMadper> jyfl987: 是啊...
<jusss> 下雨，阴天，看小说的好天气
<pityonline> jyfl987: 我没怎么去酒吧喝过酒，不过后海一些小酒吧应该可以
<jyfl987> 要不去喝茶 额
<zMadper> jusss: 为啥不是gaoji的好天气?
<jyfl987> 谈项目啥的
<jyfl987> 弄个开源项目  喝一天茶给整出来
<jusss> zMadper: 这个。。。不是没ji吗
<zMadper> hamo: 有人没基友, 你快来. cc jusss
<zMadper> cherrot_: 还有你, 快来吧. cc jusss
<zMadper> jusss: 他们一定可以满足你
<zMadper> jusss: 攻受皆宜
<jusss> zMadper: 但俺现在想要妹子。。。
<zMadper> jusss: 冥顽不灵!
<zMadper> cfy: gnus好用吗?
<cfy> zMadper: 没用过阿
<zMadper> cfy: 听说当年的人, 聊列表都用gnus. 估计会放百纳
<zMadper> 方便....
<zMadper> 最近错别字有点儿多... cc cfy
<cfy> 好吧 cc zMadper
<zMadper> cfy: 现在用mew,感觉不爽. 太慢了... 因为是日本人写的缘故吗?
<pityonline> zMadper: 住管庄在中关村上班可苦逼了
<cfy> zMadper: .... 我记得昨天你还说mew很爽阿
<zMadper> pityonline: 这你都知道?
<zMadper> cfy: 8k的邮件, 然后很不爽了....
<cfy> zMadper: @_@
<pityonline> jyfl987: 你没听说过车库咖啡或 beta 咖啡吗？
<zMadper> cfy: 不是8kb.. 500mb的邮件
<pityonline> zMadper: 我那么干过啊，一天四小时浪费在坐车等车上
<cfy> zMadper: .....
<zMadper> pityonline: 恩, 确实.
<kevinyings> 有个问题，我远程登录机器，执行sh脚本，但我一关掉登录界面，进程就死了，是因为父进程死的缘故吗？不是init接管吗？
 * yuxans 曾经通州北苑住，上地上边 =_=!!
<zMadper> pityonline: 但是我穷, 没法租房住
<yuxans> s/边/班
<pityonline> zMadper: 后来我就决定不再浪费生命了，一天有这四小时，嘛学不出来？
<pityonline> zMadper: 我更穷
<kevinyings> 求各位大大解答
<pityonline> zMadper: 我的想法是花钱买时间
<zMadper> pityonline: 我倒现在, 一分钱没有到手呢. 跟我比穷...
<yuxans> kevinyings: 请爱用 screen 类的
<kevinyings> yuxans:具体点，小弟想知道错误地方
<yuxans> kevinyings: 就是父进程问题
<pityonline> zMadper: 你不工作了吗？
<zMadper> pityonline: 但是一分钱都没拿到...
<kevinyings> yuxans:为毛，init没接管
<pityonline> zMadper: 看来不属于那种按月发的
<kevinyings> yuxans:用户不同？
<zMadper> pityonline: 是, 按月发. 但是很晚发
<pityonline> zMadper: 起码一月发一回吧？
<zMadper> pityonline: 而且我实习, 工资基本等于没有
<yuxans> kevinyings: 终端需求？没有 & ？
<pityonline> zMadper: 实习不也有工资吗？
<jusss> pityonline: 发给他好基友了
<kevinyings> yuxans:我加了后台运行
<pityonline> jusss: 哪个好基友？
 * zMadper 大家好, 我是xxx, 我的银行卡帐号是xxxxx, 大家有事没事的就给我转几百块钱吧
<jusss> pityonline: 他rh也就那几个人吧。。。
<pityonline> zMadper: 你比我强呢，我现在没工作，只出不进
<pityonline> jusss: 真爱啊……
<zMadper> adam8157: 给个op玩玩. t个人. 爽一下
<kevinyings> 啊啊啊啊啊啊啊，我nohup ，&都用过了，
<kevinyings> 为毛不行啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊
<adam8157> zMadper: 赐予你力量
 * pityonline afk 做饭去
<kevinyings> 我要杀人
 * zMadper nnnnd, 跑得真快
<kevinyings> 哥要变成爆头哥了
<maplebeats> kevinyings: 被爆头哥
<kevinyings> maplebeats:实话讲1:9真心不亏本
 * hamo 虽然在公司见过各种奇葩的物件，但是都在我的“三观”范围内。今天居然看见一个妹纸在水池那里折腾电熨斗...求正“三观”啊
<kevinyings> 那妹子小时经常扒蛤蟆皮
<Guest53672> 下次加ssh 改user name,看还认得不，
<kevinyings> Guest53672:试试
<hamo> zMadper: 你居然有帽纸了？说，你给阿蛋付出了什么？
<maplebeats> http://www.google.com.hk/#hl=zh-CN&newwindow=1&safe=strict&q=%E6%B5%99%E5%A4%A7%E6%8B%9B%E7%94%9F%E5%8A%9E&oq=%E6%B5%99%E5%A4%A7%E6%8B%9B%E7%94%9F%E5%8A%9E&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_l=serp.3...1550.1832.0.2135.3.3.0.0.0.0.0.0..0.0...0.0..0.LwJI2Kxe6tQ&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=a0dc5902d18fdac7&biw=1362&bih=662
<sevk> maplebeats ⇪ t: Google
<Guest53672> kevinyings: 没iptables
<maplebeats> 这。。。太牛了
<zMadper> clarkok: hamo...
<jusss> hamo: 勇士，你又被。。。
<kevinyings> jusss:没
<zMadper> hamo: 满足了~   :)
<zMadper> hamo: 辛苦你了~
<hamo> zMadper: 不要滥用权利...再说你这个又不是永久的，要为下台以后着想..
<jusss> hamo: 被xx两次
<piggybox> pityonline:  这个太赞了 http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzE4NDkxMDIw.html
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆...
<sevk> piggybox,啥网址y 20111031纪念野孩子小索专场 张佺 部分—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<roylez> hamo: 你怎么这么悲惨
<kevinyings> 那妹子小时经常用针筒向蛤蟆注射生理盐水
<hamo> roylez: 等我换个没bug的client..
<jusss> hamo: 乐乐要赐予你光环
<zMadper> roylez: ^^^ 是很悲惨
<jyfl987> pityonline: 我不喜欢喝咖啡
<jusss> roylez: 话说没注册的nick能赐予光环吗？
<roylez> jusss: 不知道
<zMadper> jusss: 可以
<jusss> roylez: 那用我实验下吧
<roylez> jusss: 不给
 * hamo Google的那个CAPTCHA真是越来越慢了...
<jusss> zMadper: 求光环
<roylez> hamo: 上次 defcon 上被人搞了之后，captcha越来越不像给人看的了
<hamo> roylez: Google这个被搞过？
<hamo_chengguan> roylez: 求毛织啊
<hamo_chengguan> roylez: 求帽纸啊
<roylez> hamo_chengguan: 我都没有
<hamo_chengguan> adam8157: 求帽纸啊
<jyfl987> roylez: 那个其实是跟google的hr部门联动的 一旦发现有人能够连续100次输入正确 就证明他智商非常高  可以进入hr观察池了
<roylez> hamo: 有人用机器识别，达到了99.6%以上的正确性
<jyfl987> roylez: 用户识别反而不如这个概率大  lol
<jusss> jyfl987: hr是啥
<roylez> jyfl987: 机器比人更像人
<piggybox> Google那个恶心的Captcha根本不是给人看的
<gfrog> jyfl987: 啥？ 用wireshark
<roylez> jyfl987: 能够100次都输入正确 ---- 这是喝高了的人吧
<gfrog> hamo_chengguan: 乃带的这是神马尾巴？
<hamo> gfrog: 城管.
<gfrog> hamo: 管嘛的？
<hamo_chengguan> adam8157: 求帽纸啊...
<hamo_chengguan> gfrog: 管zMadper 的
<gfrog> hamo_chengguan: 乃俩又搅基
<hamo> gfrog: 跟谁？我跟 zMadper？怎么可能，他是 adam8157 忠实的好基友
<adam8157> hamo_chengguan: 我不管你们de
<roylez> adam8157: 我的帽子
<adam8157> roylez: 赐予你力量
<roylez> lol
<hamo_chengguan> roylez: 错了，是这个
<roylez> hamo_chengguan: 你自己动手
<roylez> lainme: 囡囡早阿
<hamo_chengguan> roylez: 不行...
<roylez> hamo_chengguan: 2
<roylez> hamo_chengguan: 自己加油
<roylez> rofl
<hamo_chengguan> roylez: You are not authorized to perform this operation.
<hamo_chengguan> roylez: 二代城管貌似没这个功能
<roylez> hamo_chengguan: /op
 * gfrog 在推上吐槽fcitx然后反被人吐槽了呢，啧啧。
<adam8157> roylez: 他太弱了...
<hamo_chengguan> roylez: BUG客户端...
<roylez> adam8157: 两栖动物都很弱，没办法
<hamo_chengguan> roylez: 要不我就不用专门上个webchat了...
<gfrog> roylez: 主席。
<roylez> gfrog: 这算不算弱   13:12  >>>       gfrog 在推上吐槽fcitx然后反被人吐槽了呢，啧啧。
<gfrog> roylez: @_@
<hamo_chengguan> roylez: 求帽帽啊...
<roylez> hamo_chengguan: 后空翻720度
<adam8157> hamo_chengguan: 你准备一直住那?
<hamo_chengguan> adam8157: 啥？
<adam8157> hamo_chengguan: 你准备一直住那儿? 房子
<hamo_chengguan> adam8157: 不啊...
<adam8157> hamo_chengguan: 哪儿比较好?
<hamo_chengguan> adam8157: 稍微远点吧...这地方太贵了...还没想到要搬家...你要我帮你找房子？
<roylez> hamo_chengguan: 现在啥价钱？
<adam8157> hamo_chengguan: 你那太破
<hamo_chengguan> roylez: 昨天居然被房东开价一个主卧2800
<roylez> hamo_chengguan: 你现在住的？
<hamo_chengguan> adam8157: 你还没找到房子？
<ggarlic> adam8157: 话说奥运开闭幕式无视ozzy跟black sabbath你有何感想
<adam8157> hamo_chengguan: 当然没有
<hamo_chengguan> roylez: 他说是说...可是没按这个收
<roylez> hamo_chengguan: 现在收的多少？
<hamo_chengguan> roylez: 4000/2居
<adam8157> ggarlic: 你这么一说我猜反应过来ozzy是uk人...
<roylez> hamo_chengguan: 住了几个机油？
<jyfl987> hamo_chengguan: 差不多呢  我去年住的 2室4k3
<adam8157> hamo_chengguan: 你出多少?
<hamo_chengguan> roylez: 我们说不整租了，单租一个主卧，然后他说2800
<hamo_chengguan> adam8157: 1/3
<hamo_chengguan> roylez: 3个
<jyfl987> hamo_chengguan: 你终于把基友睡到了
<adam8157> ggarlic: uk这届开幕闭幕音乐元素不错
<adam8157> hamo_chengguan: 你住一间 只出1/3?
<hamo_chengguan> adam8157: 你说性手枪么？
<gfrog> adam8157: hamo_chengguan 别去中关村，别去上地，别去CBD，别去回龙观，别去天通苑。
 * ofan 饿死了
<roylez> hamo_chengguan: 魔都，来不？
 * gfrog 都是爆贵或者爆挤的地方。
<ggarlic> adam8157: 全是我喜欢的乐队
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯 13号线直接否决
<jyfl987> roylez: 听说魔都中介很规矩？
<adam8157> ggarlic: 听不来华丽摇滚...
<hamo_chengguan> roylez: 魔都有好机会我真考虑去呢...
<roylez> jyfl987: 也就那样，不过收的少，房东房客各35%
<hamo_chengguan> roylez: 还没去过魔都...
<jyfl987> roylez: 那不是挺好的
 * hamo_chengguan 屌丝撸过
<roylez> hamo_chengguan: 什么叫作好机会....
<adam8157> roylez: 求treble
<jyfl987> roylez: 你们房子本身也比这里便宜呢
<roylez> jyfl987: 对
<hamo_chengguan> roylez: 工作啊...传说中的魔都两万不如狗嘛...
<roylez> adam8157: treble是啥？
<gfrog> jyfl987: 乃住哪里？
<jyfl987> roylez: 你现在住的多少呢
<adam8157> roylez: 不是三倍的意思么...
<jyfl987> gfrog: 四惠对面
<gfrog> roylez: 铜球treble
<roylez> jyfl987: 1400包水电网
<hamo_chengguan> adam8157: 破蛋...哪国英语这是...
<gfrog> jyfl987: 四惠对面？ 八宝山？ @_@
<jyfl987> roylez: 额  果然！！！
<adam8157> hamo_chengguan: 那你怎么拼
<gfrog> roylez: 温拿！
<roylez> jyfl987: 网20M
<adam8157> roylez: 温拿!
<jyfl987> gfrog: 住不进去 在四惠的通惠河对面
<jyfl987> roylez: 这个up多少？
<roylez> jyfl987: 5M
<jyfl987> roylez: 我家里也是20M的
<gfrog> jyfl987: 哦，东四环啊，也是温拿聚居区。
<jyfl987> roylez: 有这么多？ 忽悠人呢
 * gfrog 中关村都是屌丝聚集地啊。
<hamo_chengguan> adam8157: triple
<jyfl987> gfrog: 我给温拿打工 只好住这了 家奴级
<roylez> jyfl987: 我搬进去前一周拉的，应该是毕竟新的
<adam8157> hamo_chengguan: 哦 也是三倍的意思哦
<gfrog> jyfl987: 求温拿家主。
<jyfl987> roylez: 那你是一居还是一整居？
<roylez> adam8157: 你说的哪国蛋蛋语阿
<jyfl987> gfrog: 佛曰 不可说
<gfrog> jyfl987: 上帝说，赶紧说。
<roylez> jyfl987: 我租了一个单间，跟房东合住
<jyfl987> gfrog: 老子说 就不说
 * hamo 话说魔都还真有个做openstack的活呢...
<jyfl987> roylez: 额  原来也是一个单间
<sevk> 新 Shell脚本 • 让alias支持位置参数 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384125 linux下面，大家都会把常用的命令改成别名或则是函数来提高效率。 个人一直不喜欢函数，它不像别名那样一目了然，而别名不支持位置参数，这样实用性就大大折扣。 今天中午想到一种思路，比我之前采取的曲 …
<jyfl987> roylez: 话说杭州是一整居来着
<roylez> jyfl987: ...
<jyfl987> hamo_chengguan: 那你过去? 再带我过去？
<hamo_chengguan> jyfl987: 啥？
<jyfl987> hamo_chengguan: 你不是要去魔都么
<gfrog> hamo: 帽帽的openstack发布了preview呢。
<jyfl987> 魔都离我家很近 我倒是想去
<hamo_chengguan> jyfl987: 魔都有主席，怕怕
<roylez> jyfl987: 杭州.... 猎头说什么alibaba，支付宝之流的职位几次了。毫无兴趣
<jyfl987> roylez: 杭州也有好多小公司 你不关注而已 比如 以前那个做游戏的
 * gfrog 想回大连呢。
<jyfl987> roylez: 冰河不也在杭州么 做lisp的呢
<hamo_chengguan> gfrog: 去大连的摸吧...
<roylez> jyfl987: 我就喜欢敲骨吸髓的外企
<jyfl987> gfrog: 去捞石油发财？
<jyfl987> roylez: 确实是外企
<gfrog> hamo_chengguan: 没职位啊，求推。 cc roylez
<roylez> jyfl987: ...
<jyfl987> roylez: 不过如果真的4G上 20M家庭宽带的话  在家里做外包好了
<hamo_chengguan> gfrog: 要不去intel的封装测试也是啊...
<gfrog> jyfl987: 早捞干净了，现在只能背石头填海。
<roylez> hamo_chengguan: 你给你机油转一份
<kevinyings> 来杭州吧，小公司一大堆一大堆满是的
<gfrog> hamo_chengguan: 还有这么牛逼的工种？
<zMadper> jyfl987: 在家包项目, 挣钱不?
<hamo_chengguan> roylez: 木有DL的...
<jyfl987> zMadper: 看情况
<hamo_chengguan> gfrog: Intel不是在大连有个封装测试工厂？
<kevinyings> hamo_chengguan:冰河不是在网易？
<adam8157> gfrog: 两居隔断成三居的可以考虑不?
<hamo_chengguan> kevinyings: 不了
<gfrog> hamo_chengguan: 乃确定那地方还缺人？ 06年还可以考虑。
<hamo_chengguan> adam8157: 我不考虑隔断..
<zMadper> adam8157: 隔断都去死
<gfrog> adam8157: 多少钱？ 乃不住隔断间问题不大。
<adam8157> hamo_chengguan: 两居隔断成三居都不行?
<hamo_chengguan> adam8157: 当心有人晚上啪啪啪
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 早跑路了
<adam8157> hamo_chengguan: ...
<roylez> hamo_chengguan: 话说回来，北京这么贵的房子，不如路边的80一晚的小旅馆舒服了
<gfrog> hamo_chengguan: 说不定刚好安抚了阿蛋那个躁动的心儿呢。
<kevinyings> jyfl987:现在干嘛？
<jyfl987> roylez: 好像没有80 一晚的旅馆 要不然我情愿去住旅馆  随时走人 多好
<hamo_chengguan> roylez: 宾馆每晚都有人啪啪啪的
<gfrog> roylez: 小旅馆才真的有人啪啪啪
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 不是去了一个搞lisp的公司么
<zMadper> kevinyings: 你刚在邀请 jyfl987 现在干是吧..
<zMadper> jyf
<kevinyings> zMadper:木有，我不是老板
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 那你是老板的秘书？
<zMadper> <kevinyings> jyfl987:现在干嘛？     这不是赤裸裸的邀请吗?
<hamo> adam8157: 乃哪找的隔断？
<hamo> zMadper: ...
<kevinyings> zMadper:不过杭州比帝都便宜
<gfrog> ad
<zMadper> hamo 怎么了?
<hamo> zMadper: zMadper: <kevinyings> jyfl987:现在干嘛？     这不是赤裸裸的邀请吗?
<zMadper> kevinyings: 确实...
<jyfl987> zMadper: 你说得很对 我应该回答她说： 干
<hamo> zMadper: 太内涵了...
<gfrog> adam8157: 我找房的策略是赶集 58蹲点，找到合适的个人房就去看房。这样比较费时间，但是能避免中介。
<zMadper> hamo jyfl987 gaoji!
<kevinyings> zMadper:尼玛，下身中病毒了
<jyfl987> gfrog: 58不靠谱 我以前也写过58的抓取 都是骗子中介
<jyfl987> gfrog: 不如去豆瓣看吧
<roylez> jyfl987: 听说北京现在有按日付费的床铺，20多一晚....
<adam8157> jyfl987: 豆瓣不就一个小组么
<gfrog> jyfl987: 乃不能一棍子把所有的打死吧，抓回来搜下手机号呗。
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 中介直接走就是了
<jyfl987> roylez: 那是床位
<adam8157> jyfl987: 赶集靠谱么?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 好多呢  原来你眼睛有坏点
<roylez> jyfl987: 帝都现在比魔都还魔
<gfrog> roylez: 20多一晚，一个月还600呢，不便宜。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 求
<jyfl987> adam8157: 一样不靠谱 都是中介伪装成房源
<hamo> roylez: 按日付费？那不日呢？
<kevinyings> 日租10块钱
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 那可多贵啊，还不如住旅馆
<zMadper> adam8157: 不是跟你说了吗? 融科二楼没人的. 你买个帐篷就能住进去
<gfrog> roylez: 主席威武。
<hamo_chengguan> roylez: 何苦...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这样也就算了 关键是房子也是假的 等你去了 就跟你说已经租了 他们另外有别的 问你要不要 我有两回都被这样耍了 nnd 我好不容易出个门
<ofan> lol
<adam8157> jyfl987: douban我就知道个北京租房小组
<jyfl987> gfrog: 恩 手机号是可以的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 看友邻小组嘛
<jyfl987> adam8157: 另外看活跃用户订阅的小组
<roylez> jyfl987: 中介却是是这样的阿，但是房源也却是在他们手上
<hamo> zMadper: 二楼？二楼不是那个大厅么？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 看来我有必要另外做个小组挖掘的爬虫 额
<zMadper> hamo 有大厅吗? 从没见别人进去过
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 我就说，不要
<roylez> jyfl987: 我找中介就根本不看广告，直接跟我比较熟悉的中介打电话
<jyfl987> roylez: 但是骗人的太可恨了 你抬价那也不过是为了赚钱 骗人就该死了
<gfrog> jyfl987: 看过一阵赶集之后，从手机就能看出来是不是中介了，中介也就那么些伎俩。
<roylez> jyfl987: 人家是懒得上网更新信息而已
<jyfl987> gfrog: 烦啊 以后写脚本辨认吧
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 是以查的
<hamo> jyfl987: 求脚本
<jyfl987> roylez: 毛 中介更新得比房东勤多了
<zMadper> MeaCulpa: palomino|working roylez 贵摸产品线真丰富... http://www.smzdm.com/then-special-ibm-p2600-15-inch-shoulders-computer-package-black-99-yuan-easy-fast-online-sea-station.html
<sevk> zMadper,啥网址y 再特价：IBM P2600 15寸双肩电脑包 黑色　99元（易迅网上海站）»什么值得买
<jyfl987> roylez: 你自己去58 赶集看看
<hamo> jyfl987: 写一个开源出来造福大众吧
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 或者google一下电话就知道了
<roylez> zMadper: 你要不要？我50买你一个
<roylez> zMadper: 公司2年前发的，我一次都没用过
 * gfrog 抠腚去
<hamo> roylez: 求赠送...
<zMadper> roylez: 哪儿产的?
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] gfrog： 你发的东西有乱码
<roylez> 基蛙真猥琐
<zMadper> roylez: 图上的那个妹子是不是也顺便给我...
<roylez> zMadper: 不知道....我懒得管
<kevinyings> 抠腚就是抠菊花。。
<roylez> zMadper: 每次搬家都得带着这个，烦
<jyfl987> hamo: 58还是赶集现在是用图片了 虽然识别不难 只是抓下来再处理麻烦
<hamo> roylez: 这些包都是贵摸产的？
<zMadper> roylez: 那你买房呗...
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 赶集网现在不行了
<roylez> zMadper: 另外我还有个华硕的手提包，买电脑送的，也是50卖，你要不？
<gfrog_coding> blambin 乱码你可以不看，我只给irc频道里的id提供支持，gtalk bot来的一概不理。
<roylez> hamo: 都是代工的
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 推销的很多
<zMadper> roylez: 手提包我有俩... 都是买电脑送的..
<zMadper> roy
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 。。。
<zMadper> roylez: asus hp 各一个...
<zMadper> blambin: 主席是壕, 哭穷是爱好.
<zhpeng> adam8157, 我擦，老惊悚了，刚才我进freenode，很多channel就我一个人，这回进来就没事了，好多人。。。什么情况
<roylez> zMadper: 我穷到嚎
<hamo> zhpeng: 你穿越了...
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 问题是就你一个人乱码
<gfrog_coding> zhpeng: 打错channel name了
<hamo> zhpeng: 你刚才进入的是还珠格格时代的freenode
<adam8157> zhpeng: 最近多烧香
<zhpeng> gfrog_coding, 不可能，我都是自动加channel的
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 而且只有头和脚乱码
<kevinyings> zhpeng: 你穿到未来了
<gfrog_coding> zhpeng: bug, please fill bz in bz.
<kevinyings> zhpeng:就你自己跟自己搞基了
<zMadper> roylez: ... 能买得起那么贵的杯子的壕, 怎么会穷....
<MeaCulpa> zMadper: 我公司配套那个，40卖给你都可以...
<zhpeng> kevinyings, 搞你妹。。
<MeaCulpa> zMadper: 根本无法配和我强壮的肩膀...
<zMadper> roylez: 对了, 主席, 当年你帮我内推的那个职位, 到现在还没人联系我...
<roylez> zMadper: ...才160，而已
<zMadper> MeaCulpa: 快去减肥...
<MeaCulpa> zMadper: 肌肉阿
<roylez> zMadper: 貌似这种事情现在发生的挺多...
<kevinyings> roylez: 智商160
<zMadper> roylez: 我的杯子才12
<zhpeng> 内推现在都不理人的。。。
<roylez> zMadper: 看来公司扩张没啥动力。自从新CEO上台，干的事情就买公司，卖生产线，招人无力
<pityonline> 今天蒸的米饭太失败了，粘了
<roylez> zMadper: 我现在的杯子 2.5
<banxi1988> hi，我一个移动硬盘中安装有windows，然后我把grub2也安装在移动硬盘上了，但是怎么引导移动硬盘上的windows
<zMadper> roylez: 2.5刀?
<kevinyings> roylez:好大胆，背后议论领导
<pityonline> piggybox: 我最近喜欢重些的音乐
<roylez> zMadper: 人民币
<zMadper> pityonline: 蘸白糖, 当粽子吃
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我也有两个买卖卡在那里
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 呵呵
 * hamo 呵呵...
<pityonline> jyfl987: 我也不喜欢喝咖啡，不过 beta 和车库就是营造一个 it 创业的氛围
<zMadper> 呵呵
<zhao_> 魔都是什么地方？
<pityonline> jyfl987: 适合去坐坐
<hamo> pityonline: 一点都不喜欢车库...
<pityonline> zMadper: 做了一大锅汤
<hamo> pityonline: 整个就一个大忽悠的道场...
 * gfrog_coding 我擦，太惊悚了，另外一个频道在讨论胎盘的味道，然后回这里有人说粘白糖吃。。。
<kevinyings> pityonline:什么汤
<hamo> roylez: BUG席赶紧修bug去..
<pityonline> hamo: 嗯，有点儿乱
<banxi1988> 我已经执行过这样的命令了： sudo grub-install --force --boot-directory=/media/Win8 /dev/sdb1
 * gfrog_coding @@ 吓出一身冷汗。
<pityonline> kevinyings: 白菜豆腐汤
<roylez> hamo: 秀你妹
<banxi1988> 接下来呢？有谁知道该怎么办了吗？
<zMadper> gfrog_coding: 你都去的什么频道?
<banxi1988> update-grub是不行的。。
<gfrog_coding> zMadper: you never know.
<MeaCulpa> 车库...
<hamo> gfrog_coding: 基蛙，当然去gaoji的频道啦... cc zMadper
<roylez> gfrog_coding: 胎盘，貌似我吃了不少...都是我不记事的时候的事情
<zMadper> gfrog_coding: .....................................................................................................gfrog_coding: .....................................................................................................gfrog_coding: .....................................................................................................gfrog_coding:
<zMadper> .....................................................................................................gfrog_coding: .....................................................................................................gfrog_coding: .....................................................................................................gfrog_coding:
<zMadper> .....................................................................................................gfrog_coding: .....................................................................................................gfrog_coding: .....................................................................................................gfrog_coding:
<zMadper> .....................................................................................................gfrog_coding: .....................................................................................................gfrog_coding: .....................................................................................................gfrog_coding:
<sevk> zMadper:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<sevk> zMadper: .. ..
<kevinyings> 早该踢了
<hamo> roylez: 赞
<kevinyings> 还不好好换行
<hamo> zMadper: 太嚣张了...
 * gfrog_coding 城管带帽帽了。
<roylez> zMadper: 丫不是用的erc的吧？
<jusss> hamo_chengguan: 踢他3次
<zMadper> roylez: 恩, erc
<zMadper> jusss: 滚粗
 * adam8157 pci quirk这东西就是各种难看的workaround, 烦躁...
<roylez> 难怪弱报了
<kevinyings> 原来emac党
<zMadper> cfy: 拿你的auto-join来
<zMadper> hamo gaoji hamo
<kevinyings> 流年不利，被踢两次
<kevinyings> 重庆悍匪周克华今晨被击毙
<zMadper> yuxans: 学生诶.
<maplebeats> 老新闻了
<jusss> shell script为啥就是看不下去呢:-(
<jusss> 看的毫无激情
<kevinyings> maplebeats:有人说昨天6点，我怀疑是自杀的
<hamo> jusss: 看shell脚本心中要想着爱情动作片...
<kevinyings> maplebeats:要是我就自杀
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: gaoji
<MeaCulpa> hamo: lol
<zMadper> jusss: 男主角是谁不知道, 女主角就是 hamo!
<jusss> hamo: 感觉shell脚本跟c真是没半毛关系呀
<hamo_chengguan> adam8157: 听说乃要生senior了？
<adam8157> hamo_chengguan: 屁
<hamo> adam8157: 你妹...
<hamo> adam8157: 摘我光环...
<roylez> hamo: 你看看，乱说话
<maplebeats> 是今早上六点吧
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: wow, big boy, congrats! cc hamo_chengguan
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 屁
<maplebeats> 我看他死的那位置，不像自杀的人去的。。。
<ofan> 美国研究发现，脑力达到最高水平的平均年龄为22岁，从峰值期开始，脑力最大降幅出现在27岁。
<kevinyings> maplebeats:但是太阳穴啊，这么准，对射也不是太阳穴
<ofan> omg
<MeaCulpa> 拿货要不是回家奔丧啥的，估计抓不住
<maplebeats> kevinyings: 没说打到太阳穴啊
<MeaCulpa> 媒体就喜欢粉狙击手
 * adam8157 我智力的巅峰在高考前一天
<kevinyings> maplebeats:我看图片是侧面射进
<MeaCulpa> 杀这种家伙都是几发连射的
<kevinyings> maplebeats:像自杀
<hamo_chengguan> adam8157: 然后就脑残了...
<maplebeats> 那警察也说了嘛，射了N枪，不知道打哪了
<qinglingquan> firefox你们最多开过多少个网页?
<zMadper> qinglingquan: 70+
<jusss> 10－
<maplebeats> 10多个。。。
<qinglingquan> zMadper: 大约占用多少内存？
<zMadper> qinglingquan: 没看过, 不关心
<jusss> ff开多直接崩溃
<qinglingquan> :)
<zMadper> jusss: 多少算多?
<hamo> zMadper: 壕
<zMadper> jusss: 别老黑这些软件.
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 为毛是前一天？ 于是乃高考考砸了？
<zMadper> hamo: 叫我干嘛?
<kevinyings> 哥觉得，爆头哥还是nb的
<jusss> zMadper: 俺1G内存
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 算是砸了
<gfrog_coding> ofan: 难怪我感脚这两年变傻了 。
<ofan> adam8157: 一天掉那么多智商？
<zMadper> jusss: 显然firefox比chrome还稍微节约内粗嫩
<maplebeats> 智商从上大学开始降低
<ofan> 我感觉自从上高中后智力一直在下降
<zMadper> jusss: 就算不节约, 也不会直接崩溃的
<jusss> zMadper: 但是在俺这ff就是卡，chrome就是不卡
<zMadper> jusss: 我用我家里1g内存的电脑, 也是用firefox. 没崩溃
<MeaCulpa> [jyxu@machanus.ibm.com][~/.mozilla/firefox]%ll *.default
<MeaCulpa> lrwxrwxrwx 1 jyxu jyxu 21 Aug  2 12:01 uq3g6doz.default -> /dev/shm/firefox-jyxu/
<zMadper> jusss: ka, 我笔记本8g内存, chrome和firefox一样卡.
 * gfrog_coding md，这段码码的烂爆了。 不改了，写完等着被喷。
<MeaCulpa> 就是要多用内存
<ofan> 我的代码也被喷了
<jusss> zMadper: 你用ff上上tw 捷克论坛，ff不停都提示当前脚本xx,但chrome没提示过
<ofan> jusss: ff渣渣
<zMadper> jusss: 捷克论坛没去过, tw经常去, 没出过问题
<hamo> jusss: tw，捷克？啥论坛？
<ofan> h?
 * gfrog_coding firefox 和 chrome都是渣渣。
<jusss> hamo: 捷克论坛上有很多漂亮妹子图和各种口味电影
<maplebeats> 那用什么。。。
<ofan> ie
<qinglingquan> 我firefox开了80多个网页+emacs，系统1G内存没了。
<swim> 大脑开始萎缩，小脑开始发达，全身能量不断合成dna
 * gfrog_coding elinks才是最威武的。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_coding: 瞎说，curl威武
<zMadper> jusss: 刚试了一下tw, 还给 gfrog_coding 回复了, 都没出问题
<roylez> MeaCulpa: lol
<swim> 看到有关异性就开始流口水
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_coding: netcat威武
<ofan> chrome有同步功能
<jusss> hamo: 捷克论坛，
<gfrog_coding> MeaCulpa: 叔儿。。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_coding: #include socket.h 把，娃娃
<jusss> zMadper: 你上捷克论坛试试
 * hamo 开会
<zMadper> 地藏吃
<zMadper> 地址, jusss
<gfrog_coding> MeaCulpa: @@
<zMadper>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<zMadper> Mem:       8248596    4574228    3674368          0     134668    2614880
 * MeaCulpa @@ 捷克阿，好地方，出美女
 * MeaCulpa @@ Zdenka Podcapova
<MeaCulpa> s/dca/dka
<ofan> 我想移民乌克兰
<jusss> zMadper: 额，没记过地址，你google下
<swim> MeaCulpa:牙签vs 山洞
<jusss> 乌克兰美女多
<jusss> 想去Budapest
<MeaCulpa> swim: 筷子扔进铅桶
 * gfrog_coding 啊，终于写完了，擦，试试效果。
<zMadper> jusss: http://206.108.50.21/forum.php  这个? 没问题呀. 什么错误都没有
<sevk> zMadper,啥网址y 捷克論壇 - 分享你的世界
<zMadper> jusss: 你不是乱装什么插件出的问题吧?
<MeaCulpa> swim: 这都是次要的， 神经末梢都在外部
<jusss> zMadper: 你找个av种子下载试试
<zMadper> jusss: 上班呢
<shellex> 大家好
<shellex> 我是新人
<swim> MeaCulpa:  一根神经末梢算什么？
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 基狗 GNUdog 又在放大连的图儿了，啧啧。
<sevk> shellex, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<gfrog_coding> shellex: 壳酱
<jusss> zMadper: 只下种子
<ofan> 这什么网站
<shellex> 第一次用乌帮兔请大家多多关照
<swim> 据说世界最大bt论坛要关了
<zMadper> jusss: 不会有图片什么的?
<ofan> 啥bt论坛
<zMadper> jusss: 下载种子的页面?
<adam8157> shellex: ... 滚粗
<shellex> gfrog_coding: 啥
<maplebeats> shellex: 卖萌？
<ofan> swim: 最大bt论坛是啥
<shellex> adam8157: 啥？
<shellex> maplebeats: 啥？
<adam8157> shellex: 接着装
<maplebeats> shellex: 继续，我看着
<swim> swim:额，忘了
<jusss> zMadper: 那不是有成人区吗。。。
<qinglingquan> ..
<zMadper> jusss: 我是问你, 下载种子的页面不会有图片吗?
<zMadper> jusss: 我在上班, 怎么打开那些页面
<gfrog_coding> shellex: 壳酱乃又在卖萌啦。
<ofan> 大白天的讨论上h网
<maplebeats> 草榴最新网址是多少
<jusss> zMadper: 有的有封面或几张截图，有的没，看运气，运气好，有
<shellex> gfrog_coding: 壳酱是谁？
<zMadper> jusss: 算了. 上班呢. 没法看
<jusss> zMadper: 那回去后欣赏吧
<maplebeats> 卖萌终结者在哪里
<ofan> 发现日本人做的游戏比美国人做的有意思
<zMadper> jusss: .... 我都是从别的地方下载... 不来这里...
<jusss> zMadper: 人家是正规论坛，可不是专职h
<jusss> zMadper: 海盗湾还得ssh
<Guest28653> .
<jusss> win下有大量养成类游戏，可惜不能玩，:-(
<maplebeats> jusss: 为什么不能玩
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，你好威武 http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/71fec969gw1dvu7ugilgpj.jpg
<jusss> maplebeats: 没win
<hamo> palomino|working: 好NB
<maplebeats> jusss: 很多galgame可以wine嘛
<cherrot_> yo  这次竟然没断线
<cherrot_> 浙大招生办这回亮了啊
<maplebeats> cherrot_: 就是就是
<hamo> cherrot: 啥？
<hamo> cherrot: 为啥亮了？
<cherrot> hamo: google一下吧
<maplebeats> hamo: google 浙大招生办
<cherrot> hamo: 百度看来没亮
<hamo> cherrot: 求link
<jusss> maplebeats: 1G内存1.6G主频
<maplebeats> jusss: 这。。。去打块砖头吧
<maplebeats> s/打/找/
<cherrot> hamo: https://www.google.com/search?q=%E6%B5%99%E5%A4%A7%E6%8B%9B%E7%94%9F%E5%8A%9E&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<sevk> cherrot ⇪ t: 浙大招生办 - Google 搜索
<cherrot> hamo: 给你link可以gaoji么
<hamo> cherrot: 给啥也不能gaoji
<zMadper> cherrot: 献出你的菊花, 给 hamo 就可以跟他一起 gaoji了
<cherrot> zMadper: ...
<hamo> zMadper: ...
<maplebeats> 你们可以NP
<ofan> zMadper: 有经验？
<maplebeats> 找 tenzu一起
<gfrog_coding> zMadper: 乃为毛叫z了？
 * cherrot 抠腚的基蛙
<zMadper> gfrog_coding: z不好吗?
<hamo> gfrog_coding: 搞基蛙...
<gfrog_coding> zMadper: z难道不是猪的缩写嘛？
<gfrog_coding> hamo: hamo
<zMadper> 照你这样说, 什么都是动物的缩写了... gfrog_coding
<gfrog_coding> zMadper: 那z是啥意思？
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 12.04如何通过同一局域网内的xp上外网 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384132 两台机子，一台xp，位于单位内网，网络中心授予权限，可以直接上外网，网络设置为 Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.30.32 Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 2 …
<zMadper> gfrog_coding: zfs里面的z啥意思?
<gfrog_coding> zMadper: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZFS
<sevk> gfrog_coding ⇪ t: ZFS - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<gfrog_coding> zMadper: "The name originally stood for "Zettabyte File System"[9] but today does not stand for anything.[10] A ZFS file system can store up to 256 quadrillion zettabytes (ZB), where a zettabyte is 270 bytes."
<gfrog_coding> zMadper: 乃是代表ZB还是nothing？
<zMadper> gfrog_coding: 我擦. 不对呀... 不是这个意思的以前..
<gfrog_coding> zMadper: 还不如叫猪fs，lol
<zMadper> gfrog_coding: .....    gaoji
 * hamo 这频道成动物园了..
 * adam8157 meeting
 * zer4tul 同感
<roylez> hamo: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/64112046gw1dvu8d9oorsg.gif
<roylez> adam8157: https://instagr.am/p/OS3ESfOdvE/
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y Photo by destinec • Instagram
<roylez> hamo: 我下班了
<tenzu> roylez: 恭送主席
<sevk> 新 桌面特效 • unity左边的程序图标能不重叠吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384135 unity左边的程序图标能不重叠吗？ 我启动三个eclipse，则三个重叠为一个图标，互相切换相当不方便，不能就给我显示三个图标呢 unity中切换要类似人 统计信息: 发表于 由 sundy638 — 2012-08-14 14:29
<hamo> roylez: 啧啧
<hamo> roylez: 这也太TM的早了吧...
<tenzu> 从来不知道什么是上班的撸过
<tenzu> roylez: 今晚饭局取消了, T_T
<hamo> tenzu: 别没事乱撸...
<tenzu> hamo: 宁愿找基友也不能自己撸?
<maplebeats> tenzu: 又开始搞基了
 * hamo ...
<swim> 为啥，差不了多少
<tenzu> maplebeats: 我可没有
<cherrot> tenzu: 叫兽还需要搞基么？ 妹纸不有的是么？
<tenzu> cherrot: 我说我没搞基, maplebeats 总说我在搞基
<MeaCulpa> roylez: .
<cherrot> maplebeats: 原来是你寂寞了。。。
<maplebeats> cherrot: 关我毛事，明显是tenzu平时对干妹子干多了，已经没兴趣了
 * cherrot 你们都好邪恶 就我是纯洁的。。。
<maplebeats> tenzu: 叫兽，什么时候推荐几个妹子啊
<maplebeats> tenzu: 我也想去搜身
 * maplebeats 123
<barney> 有用python的吗？
<maplebeats> 一堆
<tenzu> maplebeats: 你应该和神学学附体术, 然后自摸
<maplebeats> tenzu: 让我附你的体吧
 * hamo ...
<tenzu> maplebeats: 我觉得可以介绍你和hamo好好认识一下
<maplebeats> tenzu: 说吧，你到底潜规则多少无知少女了
 * hamo ...
 * cherrot hamo躺枪
<zhpeng> maplebeats, 少女没意思
<zhpeng> maplebeats, 少妇才有意思。。。
<maplebeats> zhpeng: 。。。果然
<zhpeng> maplebeats, 什么果然
<maplebeats> 我正准备打少妇的时候，你就说了
<\rs> zMadper: cherrot: privoxy 早知道這個神器就好了
<zMadper> \rs: auto proxy不行吗?
<MeaCulpa> privoxy太重了，polipo即可
<cherrot> \rs: 什么神器？
<cherrot> \rs: 哦
<cherrot> \rs: 给IE用的那个东西？
<\rs> cherrot: http://qixinglu.com/archives/powerful_filter_proxy_privoxy
<zMadper> microcai: 64位下面的高端内存是什么样子的?
<sevk> \rs,啥网址y 强大的代理调度器代理Privoxy | 七星庐
<MeaCulpa> 只有Chrome这种无能浏览器的用户才需要这个
<hamo> adam8157: 蛋？
<zMadper> adam8157: 开会去了
<zMadper> hamo: 有时间没?
<cherrot> \rs: 我以前用tor的时候就是搭配的它。。
<MeaCulpa> 牛忙蛋
<cherrot> \rs: chrome在win上这么软蛋啊。。。
<cherrot> MeaCulpa: chrome上有扩展支持PAC的嘛
<hamo> zMadper: 啥？
<zMadper> chrome只有在chrmoe OS 上面不软蛋
<hamo> adam8157: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/62037b5ajw1dvw8dz423tg.gif
 * cherrot 乃们都是chrome黑。。。
<zMadper> hamo: ppc需要highmem这个概念吗?
<hamo> zMadper: 你居然在默默关注着蛋
<hamo> zMadper: ppc貌似内存模型很简单吧同intel比...这个要问他摸的人 cc MeaCulpa
<zMadper> hamo: 滚粗, 问你ppc呢, 跟蛋什么关系
<zMadper> hamo: 那问你, 64位下面的highmem, 是从多少开始的?
<hamo> zMadper: 这个跟蛋就真有关系了...
<hamo> zMadper: http://adam8157.info/blog/2012/07/linux-x86-64-vm/
<sevk> hamo ⇪ t: Linux在x86-64下的虚拟内存布局 - Adam's
<hamo> zMadper: 丫写过一篇文章
<microcai> zMadper:  no such thing
<zMadper> hamo: 是你一直在关注吧... !
<hamo> zMadper: 关注你妹...你没关注为啥我不知道他开会去了...
<MeaCulpa> cherrot: 恩应该有吧
<zMadper> hamo: 我帮你看一下, 懂?
<MeaCulpa> cherrot: 谁让chrome定制性那么差
<hamo> zMadper: 啧啧...还开始掩饰了呢...
<zMadper> microcai: 64位没有高端内存了? 不是吧. ltp里面有一个testcase, 要求是64位, 来测高端内存映射的
<microcai> zMadper:  no such thing !
<MeaCulpa> hamo: zMadper 不知，不懂
<MeaCulpa> hamo: zMadper 我摸一般机器的内存之前有 Cache
<MeaCulpa> 或者说不叫Cache, 内存控制器之类，不知谁想的二主意
<zMadper> MeaCulpa: cache... intel也有...
<zMadper> MeaCulpa: 内存控制器, intel也有.
<\rs> cherrot: 要是chrome/chromium有pentadactyl我就棄firefox
<tenzu> chrome不是挺好么...
<jusss> shell script里面的-啥意思，tar -cvf -/home | tar -xvf -
<hamo> jusss: 从stdin接收
<jusss> hamo: 不是很理解
<microcai> zMadper:  內存控制器  將地址總線型號轉化爲  DDR 內存的控制信號
<MeaCulpa> zMadper: 都是骗$的
<jusss> 感觉bash好复杂
<jusss> 那么多符号
<adam8157> zMadper: x86-64下没有highmem, 至少目前没有
<zMadper> adam8157: o.. 你那里有ltp的源码吗? /ltp/testcases/kernel/mem/hugetlb/hugemmap/hugemmap03.c  这个文件是用来测试highmem的. 代码最开始就测试是不是64位机, 不是就说这个测试只负责64位机..
<adam8157> zMadper: hugemap和highmem有啥关系?????
<atmouse> all 有人正在使用wayland么？
<zMadper> adam8157: 映射高端内存
<zMadper> adam8157: ps. 找到bug有奖金不?
<adam8157> zMadper: 没有吧
<adam8157> zMadper: 源码贴我看看
<zMadper> adam8157: 稍等
<hamo> zMadper: 貌似找bug就是你的工作吧...
<zMadper> hamo: 工作做的好, 当然应该有奖金了
<zMadper> adam8157: 这个开源项目, 就直接发这里吧... 反正别人也能下载到
<zMadper> adam8157: http://code.bulix.org/42dooz-81986
<adam8157> zMadper: 这个直接指定0x1000000000000了
<zMadper> adam8157: 对呀. 然后呢?
<adam8157> zMadper: 我可以肯定, 目前的linux在x86-64下没有highmem
<zMadper> adam8157: 哦.
<zhpeng> adam8157, 你的blog太骚了
<adam8157> zMadper: 稍等我看看这地址在哪
<zMadper> adam8157: 那ppc分高端低端内存吗? 我不知道他的dma能不能直接映射
<adam8157> zhpeng: ...
<adam8157> zMadper: ppc的 不清楚
<zMadper> adam8157: 我记得一本书上写, 根本不区分. ppc直接可以dma工作在所有的区域上
<jusss> bash里面减号是啥意思？
<jusss> 鸟哥说的那个理解不了呀
<adam8157> zMadper: 这个值是1G... 对x86-64完全没意义的吧
<adam8157> zhpeng: 咋骚了
<hamo> adam8157: 貌似这个是测试hugetlbfs的
<zMadper> adam8157: 我以为64位下面会提升呢...
<zMadper> hamo: 对头~
<adam8157> zMadper: 都用不到highmem了...
<zMadper> adam8157: 恩, 全都可以直接映射过来...
<adam8157> zMadper: 只有物理内存超过64T的时候才用得到
<zhpeng> adam8157, 网站的图片，小悟空。。。
<zMadper> adam8157: 壕, 给我买一台这样的机器吧
<pop^^> ÎïÀíÄڴ泬¹ý64T£¿Ì«¿Ö²ÀÁË¡£
<adam8157> zhpeng: 我的头像都是这个..
<zhpeng> adam8157, 我只见过最高3T内存的机器。。。
<zMadper> adam8157: 我觉得, 那个注释里面的highmem说的不恰当...
<MeaCulpa> .
<zMadper> adam8157: paste上面的103行
<zhpeng> adam8157, 扣扣号
<adam8157> zhpeng: 没有扣扣 没有淫淫 没有FB 没有MSN 没有weibo
<MeaCulpa> ... 蛋蛋有gtalk
<zhpeng> adam8157, 一般来说这个时代的人是这样的话，代表已经死了
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 乃有twitter没有fb，太奇怪了。
<MeaCulpa> 可惜gtalk要被砍掉了
<zhpeng> warscain@gmail.com
<adam8157> zhpeng: 有gtalk和twitter
<adam8157> zhpeng: 自曝?
<zhpeng> 赶紧加劳资。。
<zMadper> adam8157: 这是 zhpeng 在强烈的要请你一起去gaoji
<MeaCulpa> +1
 * adam8157 擦, 劳资gtalk上好友的爷们儿比例更高了
<zMadper> s/要/邀/
 * tenzu 围观gaoji
 * adam8157 连头像都没有, 真想踢啊
 * hamo 围观
 * gfrog_coding 围观gaoji团。
<zhpeng> 蛋蛋居然只用gmail
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 乃有gmail，那开了G+木有？
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 没
<adam8157> zhpeng: 当然了
<zhpeng> adam8157, 加个毛头像
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 火星人。
<MeaCulpa> gtalk要merge进g+, nngx
<adam8157> zhpeng: 赶紧整个头像, 就你不和谐
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 不会的...
<zhpeng> adam8157, The connection was reset
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: Google 发布消息的，准备砍掉gtalk
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 上次就给你解释了... 只是gmail里的视频用了hangout的技术而已 而已
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: twitvim... 真风骚
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我的黑莓，WebOS Gtalk客户端都被google告知为恶意接入
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: OAuth之前我都是cURL发推的...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: gmail atom feed目前还健在，可以cURL 看email
<zMadper> adam8157: 你不觉得办公室有点儿冷吗?
<adam8157> zMadper: 我有外套
<zhpeng> adam8157, 劳资这边每天要热死了
<zMadper> zhpeng: 你内火旺
<zhpeng> zMadper, 我需要找一个人泻火。。恩。
<gfrog_coding> zMadper: 乃们那边空调好。
<zMadper> zhpeng: 去找 hamo
<tenzu> 找基友泻火...
<zMadper> gfrog_coding: 冷!
<gfrog_coding> zMadper: 抖
<zMadper> gfrog_coding: ....
 * gfrog_coding 取暖基本靠抖
<zMadper> gfrog_coding: 你真有经验
<zMadper> gfrog_coding: 膜拜
<zMadper> gfrog_coding: 膜拜gaoji gfrog_coding
<gfrog_coding> zMadper: 。。。
<ifceux> gfrog_coding: 除了膜拜，似乎没有别的好用的词了
 * hamo ...
<tenzu> 对着膜, 拜?
 * hamo 又躺枪了..
<tenzu> hamo: 你名气太大
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 hamo 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<zMadper> pal
<zhpeng> adam8157, 我头像射了
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 zMadper 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<zhpeng> adam8157, 设了
<zMadper> palomino|working: 马叔你来的真即时
<palomino|working> 大家好
<hamo> zhpeng: 头像居然都射了...
<zMadper> zhpeng: ........................................................................................................................................ 你刚这是在引诱你的好基友吗?
<zMadper> hamo: 我发现 zhpeng 比你还多騲点. 以后少吐嘈你, 多吐嘈他好了
 * hamo 騲?
<palomino|working> 騲何解....
<mao> 我机器总是重启，有没有一种发法监控重启前系统的信息
<zhpeng> 这是什么字
<mao> 方法
<zhpeng> kdump只对机器crash有效吧？
<zMadper> mao: 换一个稳定的电源去
 * gfrog_coding 用python描述数据包真心麻烦暴了，相当不直观。 为毛不能像C一样一个结构体解决所有问题啊。。。
<mao> zMadper: 一定是电源的事吗
<jusss> MeaCulpa: bash里那个减号啥意思，
<hamo> gfrog_coding: 不方便显示你gaoji
<zMadper> mao: 不一定
<zhpeng> jusss, 啥减号
<tenzu> 请问"騲"这个字怎么念?
<cherrot> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDM4NTgwNTM2.html
<hamo> zMadper: 你这个，应该是PPC64上才有的测试是把？
<jusss> zhpeng: tar -cvf - /home | tar -xcf -
<zMadper> hamo: no.
<zMadper> hamo: 64bit的都有
<palomino|working> 念草 , tenzu
<MeaCulpa> jusss: ??
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 刚才不是有人回答你了么
<palomino|working>  騲. cǎo ㄘㄠˇ. ◎ 同“草”。 , tenzu
<jusss> MeaCulpa: stdin?
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 从stdin接受
<MeaCulpa> 恩
<tenzu> palomino|working: 破马学识渊博
<palomino|working> zdic.net , tenzu
<adam8157> zhpeng: 设了个鬼
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 那还要那个|？
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: MeaCulpa 把一个dict的元素赋值给另外一个变量之后，操作这个变量会引起dict里那个元素的改动嘛？ 换个说法就是，这个赋值操作是不是传递的引用？
<zhpeng> jusss, 直接报错了亲
<mosesofmason> 騲.......
<jusss> zhpeng: 鸟哥教程里写的
<zhpeng> jusss, 鸟哥错的地方多了去了
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 恩
 * lainme IAI,IBI,ICI,IDI。都什么鬼名字
<jusss> 真看不下去了
<zhpeng> adam8157, 刷新
<tenzu> palomino|working: 网址已收藏
<adam8157> zhpeng: 确实没有
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_coding: 我记得是copy一份的
<zMadper> lainme: iai是喜欢人工智能. ibi是喜欢二进制接口.
<gfrog_coding> MeaCulpa: 试了下，是传递的引用呢。
<lainme> zMadper: 继续
<cherrot> zMadper: ....
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_coding: 是么？？
<cherrot> zMadper: 这解释
<zhpeng> adam8157, 你跟我活在不同时区吧？
<zMadper> lainme: 懒得查有啥是ci了...
<zhpeng> adam8157, 我重新登陆了，都有头像
<zhpeng> adam8157, 你个二货
<zMadper> zhpeng: 头像射完了就没了!
<tenzu> 两个z开头的
<tenzu> lainme: 囡囡好
<zMadper> zhpeng: 头像射完了就没了 cc hamo
<zhpeng> zMadper, 。。。
<gfrog_coding> MeaCulpa: http://pastebin.com/gyer6EjF
<lainme> tenzu: 下午好
<hamo> zMadper: ...太三俗了你...
<adam8157> zhpeng: gmail里能看到 pidgin里看不到...
<zMadper> hamo: 低俗庸俗媚俗
<tenzu> lainme: 你能拿到ipad学生优惠么?
<zhpeng> adam8157, pidgin，多骚
<zhpeng> adam8157, mutt 多骚
<tenzu> adam8157: irssi多骚
<adam8157> zhpeng: 现在看到了
<zhpeng> adam8157, irssi 。。。。。
<lainme> tenzu: 有这个么？我记得只有笔记本有优惠
 * adam8157 我还用ranger呢
<tenzu> lainme: 听说有的高校有, 不过我不确定
<tenzu> lainme: 至少以前NTU学生有ipod优惠
<jusss> 那个减号的单词是？
<hamo> adam8157: ranger是啥？
<hamo> huntxu: minus
<adam8157> hamo: file manager
<hamo> jusss: minus
 * adam8157 我还用awesome呢
<hamo> huntxu: 胡子叔，发错了...
<jusss> hamo: 哦
<tenzu> hamo: 拜见英语达人
<hamo> tenzu: 叫兽平伸
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_coding: .
<zMadper> huntxu: 糊涂徐叔, hamo 要剪了你!
<adam8157> tenzu: 我十一要回家呢
<pityonline> adam8157: tenzu 我也可能回家
 * adam8157 afk
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 乃又A.F.K去啦？
<hamo> gfrog_coding: 是说 adam8157 fucking keyboard?
<gfrog_coding> hamo: 我木有说哦
<tenzu> adam8157: pityonline 早点呗, 这个月或者下个月挑个周末
<hamo> gfrog_coding: 无节操基蛙...
<gfrog_coding> hamo: ...
<hamo> tenzu: 乃要来帝都？
<huntxu> zMadper: 造谣
<huntxu> tenzu: 帽子
<tenzu> hamo: 众人来饼都
<if_else> 各位兄台，pexpect.EOF 匹配是什么情形？
<huntxu> zMadper: 造谣者是需要付出代价的
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 数据传输完毕
<zMadper> huntxu: hamo 对你说 minus 嘛~
<gfrog_coding> if_else: 典型情况就是读文件读完了。
<zMadper> huntxu: 翻译成中文就是剪~
<hamo> zMadper: ...
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 兄，child = pexpect.spawn('/usr/bin/ssh-copy-id -i %s %s@%s' %(pub_key_path,current_user,hostname))
 * gfrog_coding 不过读文件还用pexpect有点二啊。。
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 上了pexpect贼船拉...
<hamo> tenzu: 他们去饼都？面你？
<if_else> 我测试了的时候，使用一个错误的主机名
 * MeaCulpa 在贼船笑
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 执行失败，try 捕获到的是 pexpect.EOF
<cherrot> roylez: https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-aAmC5IYMFA8/UCoLcOVF0TI/AAAAAAABIzg/d_H1DNyz6So/s0/001.jpg
<if_else> MeaCulpa: http://p.vim-cn.com/cWp/text
 * MeaCulpa 曾想用Paramiko这样的纯ssh库搞定一切，然远程终究还是要折腾交互和term..
<if_else> 这个是我写的那个函数
<pop^^> ´ÓUÅÌÍùÓ²ÅÌÒƶ¯Îļþ£¬¶ÔÓÚUÅÌÀ´ËµÊǶÁÈ¡¶ÔÂð£¿
<if_else> gfrog_coding: 兄，我执行命令失败，try 捕获到的信号是  pexpect.EOF
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 不是很正常么，跑玩了
<jusss> 纠结死了，到底毛意思
<hamo> adam8157: pityonline 乃们要是去饼都的话叫上我呗...中国移动还欠我50块钱呢
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 如果成功执行的话，为什么没有执行 pexpect.EOF
 * microcai 用結構體弱爆了。應該用 ASCII 文本協議
<jusss> tar -cvf - /home | tar -xvf -里面/home前面那个-是啥意思？
<MeaCulpa> if_else: ssh_copy_id是一个bash
<MeaCulpa> jusss: ...ä½ ...
 * gfrog_coding 突然发现autotest原来底层木有用pexpect。。。
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 兄，是 python
<hamo> if_else: 胸，是python
<microcai> jusss:  stdou
<microcai> jusss:  stdout
<gfrog_coding> microcai: 。。。
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 就是理解不了吗，虽然都说stdin
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 兄，这个是我写的简单的函数：http://p.vim-cn.com/cWp/text
<gfrog_coding> MeaCulpa: 用纯库搞难道不能直接send password？
<jusss> microcai: 前面那个是stdout那后面那个是stdin?
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 弟，ssh-copy-id是一个bash, 你的程序从当前shell又起了一个shell跑这个脚本的
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 如果执行成功，没问题。我修改了一个没有的 hostname 测试 try ... except
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_coding: 可以阿
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 天知道那脚本怎么返回的
<pourtech> da jia hao
<microcai> jusss: yeah
<gfrog_coding> MeaCulpa: 那怎么还要折腾交互？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_coding: 纯ssh库搞，麻烦在于当你要保持session的时候，要自己实现term
<pourtech> neng bu neng an zhuang QQ zai Ubuntu?
<jusss> microcai: 不是都有|了，还用-干啥，不懂
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_coding: ssh协议的本原并不包括term
<microcai> jusss:  ... 那個是參數
<pourtech> wo gang cai yong Ubuntu de.
<microcai> 你可以用  /dev/stdout 代替 -
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_coding: 纯ssh库最理想的用法是类似ssh host 'command'
<lightning1141> pourtech: 输入法呢
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 不能
<hamo> pourtech: 建议用webqq
<pourtech> zai QQ wang zhan, kan bu dao wei Linux.
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_coding: 纯ssh库最多给你一个socket一样的东西，然后你要自己搞
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 不需要，term 是  PTY 實現的
<pourtech> webqq zai nar?
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 兄，那我想知道，pexpect.EOF 表示什么情况下才匹配这个的
<hamo> pourtech: web.qq.com
<pourtech> duo xie
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 就是收到EOF 信号，我想...没仔细想过，EOF我通常不抓
<jusss> microcai: 有没有介绍这个符号都链接，我理解能力太差了，实在是。。。
<microcai> jusss:  go back to window
<jusss> 感觉-比指针还难理解，:-(
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 恩，py有纯pty库，还是麻烦
<pourtech> hamo: xie xie wo cheng gong le.
<pourtech> zhong guo ren hen qin jie de ba.
<hamo> pourtech: 建议装个输入法
<pourtech> zhen me ban?
 * microcai 建議一個 pidgin 插件能自動把別人的拼音變漢字
<pourtech> ke shi Webqq dou shi zhong wen de.
<pourtech> you mei you yingwen ban?
<zMadper> microcai: 必定超级多错别字.
<MeaCulpa>  if_else 话说，EOF应该是child exit了
<microcai> zMadper: 能看就行
<microcai> zMadper: 比拼音好看多了
<gfrog_coding> microcai: 原来如此。
<pourtech> zhuang ge shou ru fa zhen me zuo?
<gfrog_coding> MeaCulpa: 原来如此
<gfrog_coding> microcai: 发错了。 @@
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 你ssh-copy-id成功了，居然抓的不是EOF? 那是啥
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: .
<hamo> roylez_: 啧啧...
<roylez_> hamo: 小睡了一觉
<roylez_> hamo: 找部片子看看...
<pourtech> qing bang wo de mang.
<pourtech> can you help me to install input method?
<iGoogle> 直接socket，搞那么肮脏的expect
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 弟, http://bpaste.net/show/40146/
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 我记得我一直是EOF
<roylez_> hamo: 搞不懂为啥imdb 3.7的片子tpb上为啥还有2万种
<iGoogle> 基兄基弟
<iGoogle> roylez_: 推荐一个片子
<roylez_> iGoogle: 你推荐一个
<roylez_> iGoogle: http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/7520629/Starship.Troopers.Invasion.2012.DVDRip.XviD-DiSPOSABLE
<iGoogle> 。很久没看过了。。推荐啥
<MeaCulpa> ssh-copy-id太脏了...
<hamo> roylez_: starship...
<iGoogle> 星河战队
<iGoogle> 这
<roylez_> hamo: 2.9分
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 兄，成功了，try ... expect ... else 表示没有异常，匹配最后面的 else
<hamo> roylez_: 你是要专门看烂片么？
<roylez_> hamo: 我给神找烂片
<MeaCulpa> if_else: EOF了么
<iGoogle> 烂尾巴席
<hamo> iGoogle: ...
<iGoogle> 星河战队是一部很好看的科幻电，里面情节精彩，特别是和外星生物作战斗的时候，特别激动人心。一句话这部真的很好看！！！！！！
<pityonline> tenzu: hamo adam8157 疼教授准备多大的场子迎接我们啊？
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 兄，没有在 child.expect() 中定义匹配列表
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 原来如此，你没expect EOF当然会抓到EOF
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 我因为我只匹配 password 这个关键字，没有其他情况
<iGoogle> 疼疼请客？
<tenzu> pityonline: 我只是在犹豫哪里东西好吃, 能带你们去的
<hunt_O> tenzu: 給帽子
<if_else> MeaCulpa: child.expect('\'s password:',timeout=10)
<hamo> iGoogle: 是的神...
<hunt_O> adam8157: 我下山了
<iGoogle> 在家，请女王搞菜嘛。 tenzu
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 兄，你的用了匹配列表：i = child.expect([pexpect.EOF, '(?i)(?:[Pp]assword:)'])
<pityonline> tenzu: 神发旨了……
<tenzu> hunt_O: 这是胡须?
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 哦，你这样的话可以抓EOF然后pass
<hunt_O> tenzu: 對
<hamo> hunt_O: 下山了出来喝酒呗
<hunt_O> adam8157: 放假到下周一～
<iGoogle> 这是xuxu?
<hunt_O> hamo: 回趟廣州陪老婆
<hamo> hunt_O: 久仰帅胡大名了
<hunt_O> hamo: adam8157 下周一開始都行
<hunt_O> gfrog_coding: ^
<tenzu> iGoogle: 我家女王工作忙, 没空做饭
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 兄，是命令执行失败的时候才被 try 捕获，扔给 EOF，可为什么不是 TIMEOUT
<tenzu> pityonline: 沸腾鱼乡如何? 似乎那个馆子现在改名了
<iGoogle> tenzu: 那休了算了。
<pityonline> iGoogle: 平时都是 tenzu 疼教授给女王做饭
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 又没阻塞干嘛要timeout
<tenzu> iGoogle: 呸!
<pityonline> tenzu: 你看着来啊
<iGoogle> pityonline: 恩。要不女王鞭子伺候。
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 那 EOF 是，代表的是，有问题，失败的匹配项吗？
 * hunt_O 雙
 * hunt_O 爽
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 我 google 到的 对 EOF 解释的不是很清晰
<pityonline> iGoogle: 看来神在女王的鞭子方面蛮有经验的
<iGoogle> 乖乖，原来疼疼这么疼爱女王的。赞
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 否则你命令写成 scp XXX 2 > &1 会如何...
<tenzu> pityonline: 现在叫新煮意, 菜略贵, 不过味道很好
<zMadper> huntxu: 你才踢.... 我都忘了这事儿了
<huntxu> zMadper: 我掉線了
<tenzu> 小谢得罪了胡须
<hamo> tenzu: 新煮意，耳熟呢
<pityonline> tenzu: 你看着来，如果同去的女生有别的要求就再考虑呗
<zMadper> tenzu: 其实不是我, 是hamo
 * pityonline afk
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 兄，我的是先 ssh-copy-id 打通道的
<tenzu> hamo: 饼都大悦城有一家
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 还没有到 SCP 这一部
<iGoogle> pityonline: 让教授给你们配一个学生，陪吃。
<MeaCulpa> if_else: en, 管他呢，你就是spawn了一个shell么
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 是的，我现在纠结的 pexpect.EOF 是什么意思，什么场景才匹配这个变量
<tenzu> 胡须肘了
<iGoogle> 吃货。天津那地方，有啥吃的嘛
<hamo> tenzu: 请我们去南市吧？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 杯子验过了，正品，牛
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 不用纠结，想我那样，EOF就是OK :)
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ...明天来观摩
<hamo> roylez_: 求钱包...
<roylez_> hamo: 没买，你自己买个珍珠鱼的吧...
<roylez_> hamo: 我打算找502粘起来
<hamo> roylez_: 壕莫装...
<tenzu> hamo: 南市吃啥? 包子分店?
<tenzu> pityonline: TJU里有一家棒子饭馆, 还不错
<hamo> tenzu: 不吃包纸...南市还是有一些小吃不错的...门口那个早点非常赞
<tenzu> hamo: 我似乎没吃过
<hamo> tenzu: 啧啧...
<tenzu> hamo: 小生只对烤肉, 火锅, 川菜之类的感兴趣
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: 会的 dict赋值是引用 所以专门有个deepcopy库给你提供值复制
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: dict 有copy 方法啊。
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: 难道copy方法只赋值dict自身？ 他的元素还是引用？
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 阿姨，你看py的讨论那么热烈，你情何以堪阿
<iGoogle> copy还搞出一个方法来了啊。蛋痛呢。直接赋值就是。
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding:  那个copy不递归
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 直接bs就是嘛
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: dict下面如果还有 dict 那你就2了
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 门庭冷略车马稀，路人皆谓用不起， 可怜的pl
<pourtech> can you tell me how to type Chinese letters?
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: perl比forth的用户多点 lol
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: 我猜到了
<iGoogle> hash多强大的。还搞一个伪冒的dict出来
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: forth代码也可以写得一团浆糊  不过好歹有个空格隔开
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: copy.deepcopy对吧。
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: 这还用猜？ 你写三句代码验证下不就知道了
<swim> 花50买了坑的几
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: 恩 要用deepcopy
<MeaCulpa> dict套dict谁用过...有必要么...
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: 但是对class这种级别的我不知道他是不接受 还是复制引用 额
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: 其实我只是想找个变量指向dict的某个元素当指针使 @@
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: 那默认就是如此
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: 还用猜？ 你写三句代码验证下不就知道了
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: 我经常用这种结构 刚刚还在写的代码里就涉及
 * pop^^ is bouncing to 'Áº–|&ÐìÎıø - 20091031Òì·¨·½ÒËÂÛµÚ03ÆÚ' 
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: 啥结构？ 伪指针？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你弄树的时候不得dict套dict?
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 上次我写了个huffman编码的实现 就用这个的
<adam8157> hamo: 哥刚这几局都赢了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 偶不码字，最多那py当shell使
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: 不就是你说的 用变量指向dict当指针用么
<hamo> adam8157: 台球？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 很正常 18摸都这样 一切配置化 配置自动化 lol
<hamo> adam8157: 运气太好了...
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 大条的list搞定一切
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: :)
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: hmm 现在我更喜欢 生成器了 ()
<adam8157> hamo: 扯, 这次胜在走位
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: 生成神马器？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_coding: generator
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: 额 你还不如一个运维
<gfrog_coding> MeaCulpa: jyfl987 gaoji
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: 真心用不上这些玩意啊。
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: 代码写的太诡异了review的时候要被喷的。
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: 不见得  只是你自己没想到而已
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: 可以反喷回去
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: 这样不好。。。
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: 我们都有工期的 像这样能省时间的 没有人敢喷
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: 我们也有工期，但是定的很松，而且允许delay
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 兄，刚才如果我使用错误的密码，竟然没有被 try 捕获，当作成功执行了？
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: 我们一般项目是没delay的 不过有一回我有个大项目做了3个月 lol
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 不知道，那是那个脚本的事情
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_coding: generator不算诡异...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_coding: 把码循环的精力换成写generator，然后在外面写上漂亮的注释，才是真谛
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_coding: 无语的review最高级
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_coding: 你Sphinx make 的一刹那，就给人家review了，多gaoji
<gfrog_coding> MeaCulpa: ...
<gfrog_coding> MeaCulpa: 好吧，细细琢磨一番重构去。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_coding: 话说，你们那里有漂亮的sphinx模板么？ 拿来我装b
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你们那里有么
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: 俺们一个项目周期是半年，XD，跟RHEL一致。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: generator + shortcurse 可以让review的人抓狂
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 有个p 我们自己手动写rst
<MeaCulpa> rst自己当然写，但是那些html, rss的模板...
<MeaCulpa> s/rss/css
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: 好吧  我那3个月的项目 把整个网站架构都掀过来了 难怪你们轻松
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: sphinx对py文档是在注释里写rst 然后帮你扫描弄出来的把
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 别和sys eng 谈码字，境界不一样
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: 工资也少。。。
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: 少毛 差不多  你悄悄告诉我账面多少一个月
<gfrog_coding> MeaCulpa: 不写文档的飘过。。。
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 恩，难道你们大部分都是另起rst文件写？
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: 多少？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_coding: ... RHEL的作风，可以理解
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 恩 我们是架构 当然要单独写设计文档么
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: 你告诉我先
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 恩，高级
 * gfrog_coding 恩，这坨for-loop确实很难看，下个version改掉。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你把架构设计总不能写在代码里吧
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: 我是遵守劳动合同的好孩子，不说。
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: 对了 generator是惰性求值 小心点用 最好用 [] 而不是 ()
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: 嘿 悄悄说嘛
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: 极少用()
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: 悄悄说也是说了
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: 算了 我要带帽子  第一个就t你
 * gfrog_coding 话说tuple就这次码用了一下，之前都是list的。
 * jyfl987 莫装逼 装逼糟人t
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_coding: 你不写文档review玫孛掐死？？
<gfrog_coding> MeaCulpa: 啥？
<MeaCulpa> s/玫孛/没被
<gfrog_coding> MeaCulpa: 不需要写文档啊，直接发patch
 * gfrog_coding 这输入法。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_coding: 奔放，我出道前三年在鬼子公司的，文档和代码我都分不清了
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: 嘿嘿  你要都用list 有的情况会卡死  比如  filtered_number_set = [i for i in range(9999999999) if i > 9999999990]
<gfrog_coding> MeaCulpa: 乃见过哪个开源代码里有注释+文档的
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_coding: 瞎说，都有文但尬
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_coding: ... 文档
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: 乃不变态会死？
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: 有吧  不少呢 py标准库基本都有
 * hamo 一般开源公司基本都是代码==文档...
<gfrog_coding> MeaCulpa: 没见到qemu的，反正，哈哈。
<jyfl987> hamo: 但是他们的代码里注释比代码要长好多
<MeaCulpa> 哈，可怜的基蛙
<gfrog_coding> MeaCulpa: 之前在上家公司每改一行代码都会加注释，现在都只在commit summary里写了。
<jyfl987> 自从我改用 列表推导式一路以后  注释确实比以前多了 主要怕别人看不懂来吐槽
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: 我感脚很多人写python还是当C用。
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 看到吧。一个这么简单的py，也左研究右研究，还搞不定。那像pl，上手后，啥都不求人。
<iGoogle> 还标准库。@@
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: filtered_number_set = list( i for i in range(9999999999) if i > 9999999990 ) 会比你刚才举例的comprehension快很多？
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 是啥人都求不到吧
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 神吐槽
<iGoogle> 没搞不定的。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 不会  你把 range改成xrange 或者py版本升级到py2.6以上就不会卡 lol
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 确实 pl不求人 因为自己都不认得了 lol
<iGoogle> 以前，我还寄希望于cfy呢。那看书的。lol
<pityonline> tenzu: 神要你给我们配个陪吃的女生呢
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: o
 * hamo Golang的代码真是越看越爽..
<iGoogle> 不求人，麻将要加一番的。
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: 我来摘一段生产代码给你看看
<tenzu> pityonline: 30多岁没嫁出去的老闺女我能给你们找来俩
 * pityonline afk，出门了
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: MeaCulpa 乃这个问题跟我昨天问的列表推导式跟filter到底是不是一路货差不多哦
<gfrog_coding> hamo: gaoji hamo
<pityonline> tenzu: ......
<iGoogle> pityonline: 恩。你开先例。我马上去天津。
<pityonline> iGoogle: 带崽崽吗？
<iGoogle> 有幼儿园的介绍？
 * MeaCulpa 作为sys eng, 遇到这种情况早起进程去seq了
<jyfl987> field_vals = (msgpack.loads(rec) or {'other': []} if rec is not None else {'other': []} for rec in res)       gfrog_coding
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_coding: 对吧，没必要纯py
<MeaCulpa> if rec is not None 和 if not rec 有啥效率区别？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 要做白盒运维么
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 有 百万次见分晓
<gfrog_coding> MeaCulpa: 我现在有点不爽python套shell了，万一shell不靠谱，处理异常比直接拿python搞还麻烦。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_coding: 管他呢，我还套awk和sort呢
<iGoogle> 纯的。不纯的。
<gfrog_coding> MeaCulpa: 这俩是一样的嘛？
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 拉
<gfrog_coding> MeaCulpa: if rec is not None 和 if not rec
<iGoogle> 懒虫
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: hash_obj.has_key('key') 与 'key' in hash_obj 也是有效率差别的 不过也是百万次见分晓 lol
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: 那个快，直接说？ 我看看我的直觉，哈哈。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_coding: jyfl987 说不一样...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 当然不一样了 不说效率 逻辑都不一样嘛
<jyfl987> not []
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_coding: 对sys ENg, 任何语言的排序都不如unix sort
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: is not None
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: 我要敢这么写，非得叫人打死。 各种语法挑刺。
<MeaCulpa> 下班~~
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: 竟然是这个快。。。
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: 叫挑刺的来跟我说
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: 因为 逻辑False有好多情况嘛 这不是很正常的事么
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: 难道就不用去call object的 __cmp__了？
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: rec = [] 也可以过 not rec
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: hahh?
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: is 不走那个
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: jyfl987 我说 not rec的状况。
<jyfl987> py这点有点乱  好多魔法方法
<jyfl987> 不如lua
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: 那个我没试过调不调__cmp__
<ofan>  if rec is not None 能这么写么？
<jyfl987> ofan: 原来你不知道
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: bool([])就是False，为毛还能过not rec？
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: if not rec: print 'xxx'
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: 难道 not [] 不正好被if命中？
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: 擦，被你晃点了。 乃说直接执行if里的语句。。。。
<ofan> 不知道
<jyfl987> ofan: 我以前也觉得挺烦的 罗嗦  不过后来发现 [] 这些也算false 额  所以要严谨还是 is None is not None比较好 另外代码看着也语义化
<ofan> jyfl987: 但是没逻辑
<jyfl987> 不过用在我那个 短路运算上 很搞
<jyfl987> ofan: 逻辑要看场景
<ofan> not应该只能用于逻辑运算
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: 我刚好相反，之前用is not None，后来发现[] () {} 被pass掉了，于是开始写 if not rec
<ofan> 而且is not貌似不是所有情况下都能用
<jyfl987> ofan: 那要看结合律了  你是把 is not None 看成 is (not None) 实际上他是 (is not) None
<ofan> python有变js的趋势
<ofan> jyfl987: 怎么结合无所谓，关键是要始终一致
<gfrog_coding> ofan: 乃也可以写成 if not (rec is None) 虽然看起来更丑。
<jyfl987> ofan: 有所谓 结合还是有所谓的 只是理想情况当然无歧义最好了
<ofan> 不能写if not in?
 * gfrog_coding 肿么把 if rec is not None跟 if not rec一起说了，这俩刚好是反的。
<jyfl987> 没必要 因为判断None快
<ofan> if a not in b
<gfrog_coding> ofan: if rec not in recs
<gfrog_coding> ofan: 可以这么写。
<ofan> 神奇，为毛上次这么写不行
<jyfl987> ofan: 你说哪个？
<ofan> 只限于内部类型？
<gfrog_coding> ofan: not in？ 不用吧。
<jyfl987> ofan: 你可以自己实现 自己类型的 in 操作
<jyfl987> 用magic method :-)
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: __contains__ ?
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: 大概是吧  这个太多了 我记不住所有的
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: 犇
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: 内个，有方法在脚本里直接查看某个函数的代码么？
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: 按理说python应该能搞出来对吧。
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: js有  py不确定 也许 inspect库里有
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: 哦，也是 C module估计就完了。
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: 这种东西 我们这种不自己造框架的人还用不上 和你 运维不用推导式一个道理
<ofan> gfrog_coding: 编译过的不行
 * gfrog_coding built-in method 不是method，搞笑
<jyfl987> 对了 globals() 返回的可修改
<jyfl987> locals（）的却不行
<ofan> join #commits
<\rs> gfrog_coding: 什麼叫 builtin method 不是 method?
<\rs> jyfl987: locals() 也能改啊
<\rs> hamo: 推薦golang經典書？
<hamo> \rs: 现在还木有...
<hamo> \rs: 官网上有个教程
<Freebuilder> https://groups.google.com/group/vim-cn/browse_thread/thread/4549d72f6d009486
<cfy> iGoogle: ee,你可以转lisp系
 * Freebuilder Hello!
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=384141
<cfy> Freebuilder: File: emacs,  Node: Change Window,  Next: Displaying Buffers,  Prev: Pop Up Window,  Up: Windows
<cfy> Freebuilder: 看emacs info
<cfy> Freebuilder: C-x ^,-,{,}
<Freebuilder> cfy, 汗！英文！
<cfy> Freebuilder: C-x 2,再，C-x ^
<cfy> Freebuilder: M-x enlarge-window
<cfy> Freebuilder: info说的很清除
<cfy> Freebuilder: info说的很清楚
<Freebuilder> cfy, 全是操作窗格的。没有操纵分隔线的？
<cfy> Freebuilder: 分割线是什么？
<jackey> 有人在用opensuse不
<Freebuilder> cfy, 窗格之间的分隔线啊，横的就是那状态栏，竖的……
<cfy> Freebuilder: C-x {和C-x }
<jackey> ？？
<ofan> 蛋疼
<hamo> roylez_: 别撸了...修bug去...
<ofan> 我直接绑定到alt-hjkl调整窗口
 * hamo 说完就跑...咩哈哈
<Freebuilder> cfy shrink-window-horizontally: No other window to side of this one
<Freebuilder> cfy, shrink-window-horizontally: No other window to side of this one
<Freebuilder> cfy, 汗！
<Freebuilder> cfy, 我说的是操纵分隔线，不是操纵窗格。
<ofan> 分割线要选择
<Freebuilder> ofan, 有没有命令可选择，然后移动？
 * adam8157 我擦, 发现我英语水平有进步啊, 完整听懂一首英文歌...
<cfy> adam8157: 啥歌名?
<adam8157> cfy: Air Supply - Here I Am
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] adam8157: 你的两头是什么符号?乱码呢
<adam8157> 是/me
<roylez_> hamo: 啥bug？
<roylez_> adam8157: 渣
<adam8157> hamo: 房子好难找
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 啧啧
<roylez_> adam8157: 有这首外语歌么
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] http://d.yun.io/aYLdAa 看,bug
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<cfy> roylez_: 有
<roylez_> cfy: 房子好难找？
<cfy> roylez_: 难
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾巴主席
<adam8157> roylez_: 嗯
<hamo> roylez_ 看lb上的post
<cfy> hamo: 你怎么回来了
<adam8157> hamo: 转到哪了? name.com?
<hamo> adam8157 转了dns服务商dnspod
<adam8157> hamo: ruo
<gfrog> hamo: 乃域名是啥？
<hamo> hamobai.com
<gfrog> hamo: 白hamo
<hamo> gfrog ..
<hamo> adam8157 我的godaddy的nameserver居然被墙了
<adam8157> hamo: 很久之前就开始墙了
<gfrog> hamo: adam8157 roylez_ 乃们的blog很像呢。
<hamo> adam8157 分批进行的，终于轮到我的那两个了
<gfrog> hamo: 恩，我的被墙好久了，于是早换到dnspod了。
<adam8157> gfrog: 他抄我的
<hamo> adam8157 滚粗
<gfrog> hamo: 呦，乃还是kvm tool的作者呢？ 那岂不是跟asias很熟？ XD
<hamo> adam8157 RH有木有openstack或者openshit的活干？
<hamo> gfrog  交过几个patch而已
<gfrog> hamo: 啧啧
<gfrog> hamo: os没见有devel
<gfrog> hamo: 哦，我说openshift
<adam8157> gfrog: 十二平米是多大? 你屋子多大?
<adam8157> hamo: 有
<gfrog> adam8157: 基本放张床。
<gfrog> adam8157: 大概15左右。
<hamo> adam8157 hss?啥活？
<adam8157> hamo: python
<hamo> adam8157 dev?
<adam8157> hamo: .
<hamo> adam8157 推一个？
<adam8157> hamo: keyi
<hamo> adam8157 现在应该过了时间有钱赚了
<adam8157> hamo: 我先找房子 明天再说
<adam8157> hamo: ?
<adam8157> hamo: 两年内
<hamo> adam8157 中关村广场那么大
<hamo> adam8157 不是半年么？
<gfrog> hamo: 乃张家口的？
<hamo> gfrog ... 你查我户口啊？哪看到的？
<gfrog> hamo: 跟我原来一个同事一样的经历呢，zjk人在天津河北某大学上学，然后来帝都找了家外企。
<gfrog> hamo: 乃听说过人肉嘛？
 * adam8157 真穷
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃8月加薪了么？
<adam8157> gfrog: 穷得租不起房呢
<hamo> gfrog ...
<adam8157> gfrog: 8月加薪了? 55555
<adam8157> gfrog: 明天找Jim拼命
<gfrog> adam8157: ...
<gfrog> hamo: 咋
<adam8157> gfrog: 你加了?
<gfrog> adam8157: 必然没啊
<hamo_> gfrog  求人肉方法...不记得自己在网上放过这信息啊
<gfrog> hamo_: 乃的homepage、twitter、douban转一圈，就找到这些。
<gfrog> hamo_: 需要我继续挖掘一下乃的手机号三围神马的嘛？
<hamo_> adam8157 别租房了，住中关村广场吧，省下的钱能买个好帐篷了
<adam8157> hamo_: 边儿去
<adam8157> gfrog: hamo三围是100 100 100
<maplebeats> adam8157 其实房车也非常不错
<hamo_> gfrog 豆瓣有家乡...忘了...
<gfrog> adam8157: 丫该改名叫box
<hamo_> adam8157 买个房车吧亲..
<adam8157> hamo_: 没驾照
 * gfrog 靠，郁闷了，回家！
<hamo_> adam8157 前头搞个驴拉着
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 买辆大巴改成房车最好
 * gfrog ^上边这是温拿。
 * gfrog 还尼玛买大巴，我买个轮子都买不起
<adam8157> 同上
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我还有辆单车
<adam8157> hamo_: 再找不着房子就只能给kaka当小三了
<hamo_> adam8157 那kaka有新老婆抛弃了你怎么办？
<adam8157> hamo_: ...
 * maplebeats 有驾照却买不起单车的路过
 * adam8157 我就想找个正规两居的次卧, 楼新一点, 人少一点, 离公司近一点.
<gfrog> adam8157: 你准备多少钱？
<adam8157> gfrog: <1800
<gfrog> adam8157: 四样条件加一块儿，2500吧
<hamo_> adam8157 kaka的房子就是个坑啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 不用太近
<hamo_> gfrog 不能同意更多
<gfrog> adam8157: hamo_ kaka的房子咋啦？
<adam8157> hamo_: 不会给你说过吧...
<gfrog> adam8157: 不用太近的条件是啥？
<adam8157> gfrog: 公交30分钟内
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃就是跑到上地，1800租到新楼/人少的地方估计都够呛。
<hamo_> adam8157 欢迎来西二旗上地
<gfrog> adam8157: 2500吧，别犹豫了。
<adam8157> hamo_: 十三号线坚决不考虑
<gfrog> adam8157: 30分钟。。。 那还没出村儿呢。
<gfrog> adam8157: 运通105
<hamo_> adam8157 公交982
<gfrog> adam8157: 717，699
<gfrog> adam8157: 我那屋其实不错，不过似乎租出去了。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 不是离的很远么?
<gfrog> adam8157: 虽然人多点，但是都是正规卧室不是，而且咱上班没时间限制，乃不用一大早去跟人抢厕所
<gfrog> adam8157: 466啊，40分钟足够到了。
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯 我九点多起 从不抢厕所
<adam8157> gfrog: 还是有点远啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃1800在村里绝对租不到好房子的。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 我的预算从1300开始，升到1500,再升到1600,最后1700了才找到靠谱的。
<adam8157> gfrog: 555
<gfrog> adam8157: 如果1700没有，我估计我就得去忍受链家那个2k多的天价隔断房了。
<gfrog> adam8157: 公交上时间长点不算太坏，可以看电子书嘛的。
<gfrog> adam8157: 帝都1小时之内都不算远。
 * gfrog 1小时公交，骑车可能半小时就到了。。。 唉。
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 看了大运村 牡丹园了么？
<whi5key> 谁能帮我看看 /var/spool/cron/atjobs 权限
<adam8157> gfrog: 没
 * hamo_ 到家，回聊
<gfrog> adam8157: 那边似乎还算贴着乃的要求，不过价也不会便宜。
 * ifceux 打kof97
<adam8157> gfrog: 那我现在这个步行去公司的1900主卧岂不很便宜?
<whi5key> 唔 木人理我。。
<gfrog> adam8157: .
<gfrog> adam8157: 所以我问过你干嘛要折腾嘛。
<adam8157> gfrog: 觉得略贵...
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。 乃肯定会找到更贵的。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 骚年，在帝都的房价面前，屈服吧。
<adam8157> gfrog: 主卧太大, 自己住的话感觉太空...
<gfrog> adam8157: 找妹纸，养喵，搅基，包二奶。
<adam8157> ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 还嫌大就继续 找妹纸，养喵，搅基，包二奶。
<adam8157> ...
 * gfrog 撤退.
 * maplebeats 玩战地2去
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] The Two Egg Problem
<swim> adam8157:1900？逮住大鱼，尼玛哥住500
<adam8157> swim: 你在帝都?
<swim> adam8157:杭州
<adam8157> swim: 这不完了, 帝都夸张的多
<swim> adam8157:有4倍夸张
<adam8157> swim: 你住的多大?
<swim> adam8157:10mm
<adam8157> swim: 你那么大的, 在我这地段 1500吧
<swim> adam8157 :可恶啊，阶敌别想糊弄我
<swim> adam8157:还养妹子，搞基，阶级敌人的生活就是丰富多彩
<adam8157> swim: 你没事儿吧
<swim> adam8157:我受刺激了
<swim> 我也要来北京啊
<adam8157> swim: 我单身, 啥也没有
<adam8157> swim: 杭州租房那么便宜, 别来北京了
<swim> adam8157:主卧太大。。。。。太空
<adam8157> swim: 嗯 20+m2
<hamo> adam8157 一个人住要主卧干嘛
<adam8157> hamo: 我也找不到合适的次卧啊
<adam8157> hamo: 你自己一间?
<hamo> adam8157 嗯，特别小的一个...
<adam8157> hamo: 1m2?
<hamo> adam8157 滚粗
<adam8157> hamo: 多大?
<swim> hamo: 2m1 高兴了吧
<hamo> swim: ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 今天蛤蟆作兽
<hamo> adam8157 大概15吧...就放一个小床一个小桌子。
<adam8157> hamo: 不小了
<hamo> adam8157 那就没15...反正特别小...
<chgtg> 哪里的vpn好一些？
<adam8157> hamo: 你买房吧 我蹭你的
<hamo> adam8157 求赞助200万
<adam8157> hamo: 我要是有, 还纠结房租?
<hamo> adam8157 那赞助180也行...壕还差这20w
<adam8157> hamo: 去shi
<hamo> adam8157 帝都真是越来越混不下去了...
<hamo> adam8157 咱们组团投奔壕主席去吧
<adam8157> hamo: 不去, gaoji有危险
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
<ifceux> hamo:  程序员社会地位高吗
 * adam8157 预感我也会被踢
<hamo> roylez_: 踢过生日的人损人品的...
<hamo> ifceux: 你觉得呢？在天朝
<adam8157> 何必呢...
<hamo> 何必呢...
<hamo> adam8157 我说你...知道被踢还给他帽子...
<adam8157> hamo: 我太单纯了
 * ifceux プログラマの三大美徳  無精（Laziness） 短気（Impatience） 傲慢（Hubris）
<roylez_> adam8157: 房子找到没？
<adam8157> roylez_: 没啊, 帝都太夸张了
<roylez_> adam8157: 做个人民币玩家，撒钱，自然就找到了
<adam8157> roylez_: 中介啊? 中介估计也不靠谱
<hamo> roylez_: 无人品无节操主席...
 * adam8157 想shi
<imadper> adam8157 ? 找不到房子?
<adam8157> imadper: .
<imadper> adam8157 看来找房很难...
<imadper> adam8157 还好我不用...
 * adam8157 土著啊土著
<barney> hi
<barney> 有人在学python吗？
<UbuntuTalk> [Nonsense] 没学。
<roylez_> adam8157: 恨土著人不？
<adam8157> roylez_: 那倒没有
<roylez_> adam8157: 那你就是羡慕嫉妒恨了
<adam8157> roylez_: 我只恨我钱少
<thinkfurther> python挺好用的
<hamo> adam8157 来BIDU...得double
<adam8157> hamo: 上地西二旗不去
<UbuntuTalk> [Nonsense] python 总是看不懂啊。
<thinkfurther> python写法还好
<barney> 自己学，看着好像比较简单，所以就学python了
<UbuntuTalk> [Nonsense] 好吧  最近在攻C/C++.....等学完了在学python
<roylez_> hamo: 啥double？
<roylez_> hamo: 房租么
<barney> 七月份开始看《python编程实践》，现在看head first
<hamo> roylez_: 房租half, money double...
<imadper> 从来觉得, 学完c++, 胡子都白了
<roylez_> hamo: 你说跟那帮用360浏览器的人做同事？
<hamo> roylez_: ...
<hamo> roylez_: 求去贵摸啊...
<roylez_> hamo: 我给你发广告了
<hamo> roylez_: 说我伤心事...发个猥琐视频来看看
<UbuntuTalk> [Nonsense] 不会啊，C++和C不是有共同点啊。
<roylez_> hamo: 第一个会开完了
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac352617
<barney> 刚开始学，希望找个好学的
<UbuntuTalk> [Nonsense] 果然重口味
<imadper> barney: py好难的...
<barney> 感觉还好啊
 * hamo 。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [Nonsense] English  受限制啊。。。。
<barney> 我英语还行，数学也还可以
<imadper> barney: 当年我也看了一眼python, 看到表达式生成器的时候表示觉得太麻烦了
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac398752
<barney> 看书没有什么压力，现在也慢慢自己动手实践一下
<hamo> roylez_: 我艹，刚才那个...
<roylez_> hamo: 这就是那个带了几十个相机上空间站的
<hamo> adam8157 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac352617 福利
<UbuntuTalk> [Nonsense] 宇航员在国际空间站上试玩溜溜球
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac186872
<gfrog> roylez_: 主席
<gfrog> hamo: hamo
<roylez_> gfrog: 鸡蛙
<UbuntuTalk> [Nonsense] 嘎？
<gfrog> hamo: 以后叫乃白hamo
<gfrog> roylez_: 。。。
<namoamitabuddha> %pr yunnan
<hamo> gfrog ...
<gfrog> roylez_: 求内推18摸啊。
<hamo> gfrog 滚粗...
<gfrog> hamo: hahh？
<UbuntuTalk> [karl] \nick stupid
<UbuntuTalk> [karl] hi
<hamo> gfrog 壕干嘛还去他摸...
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac398512
<gfrog> hamo: 壕毛
<hamo> gfrog 基蛙壕...在RH等我吧...
<gfrog> hamo: 乃去找蛋蛋 adam8157
<adam8157> hamo: gfrog 我觉得你俩去摸没啥问题啊
<hamo> gfrog 你应该没问题啊...
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。
<gfrog> hamo: 没啥问题？
<hamo> gfrog 要经验有经验，要壕有壕
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃能不把 你俩 和 摸 放在一起不。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 故意的
<gfrog> hamo: 不行，容易露怯，今天被 jyfl987 各种教育呢。
<gfrog> adam8157: gaoji蛋
<roylez_> adam8157 hamo http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac398395
<gfrog> roylez_: MeaCulpa 贵摸网站真心卡啊。
<adam8157> roylez_: 意义不明
<hamo> adam8157 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac186872 福利
<adam8157> hamo: 给你个关键字, 马蝇
<roylez_> hamo: acfun那个猩猩的视频看了没？
<hamo> roylez_: 看了...
<hamo> roylez_: 你口味太重了..
<roylez_> hamo: o.
<roylez_> hamo: 你可以复习一遍
<jusss> 想换手机了，求推荐
<imadper> 北斗小辣椒  ,   jusss
<jusss> imadper: 那是啥手机？
<adam8157> nokia 1280
<imadper> jusss: 搜索呗
<jusss> imadper: 我试试
<jusss> adam8157: 你用过nokia 1100?
<adam8157> jusss: 1100 1108 1202都用过
<jusss> adam8157: 诺基亚s30忠实用户呀！
<adam8157> jusss: 穷人首选
<imadper> jusss: http://mobile.139shop.com/brand/693/
<jusss> adam8157: 我用过诺基亚2323c
<imadper> adam8157 你的手机弱爆了
<jusss> imadper: 好牛叉的配置，都快追上我电脑都配置了，1.6G主频
<imadper> jusss: 看价格
<imadper> jusss: 主频没意义
<jusss> imadper: 699
<imadper> jusss: 知道为啥推荐这个了吧
<jusss> imadper: 嗯
<jusss> 话说symbian还有人用吗？
<imadper> jusss: 好多人都还在用sb
<jusss> imadper: sb好像没vpn?
<imadper> jusss: 用vpn干嘛?
<jusss> imadper: 上tw,还没在自己手机上上过tw
<imadper> jusss: 还没上过tw
<jusss> imadper: 你没twitter?
<imadper> jusss: 有, 但是不上
<adam8157> hamo: nnnd 你这种标题应该请鸡翅
<hamo> adam8157 毛...只有没标题才请鸡翅...
<adam8157> hamo: 我这里规矩改了
<hamo> adam8157 你还知道鸡翅的事...
<jusss> imadper: 我一个多月上一次twi,感觉翻墙好麻烦
<adam8157> hamo: 对了 现在推荐不需要简历了
<jusss> 还想换个键盘，把\键放到enter左边都键盘太不习惯了
<hamo> adam8157 那还得自己添信息...我感觉最近RH变化还挺大的...
<adam8157> hamo: 还是一样的钱少
<hamo> adam8157 。。。
<hamo> adam8157 还好啦...
<gfrog> adam8157: 据说从啥时侯开始推荐费又改回来了？
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃赚到过2k刀么？
<adam8157> gfrog: 算是有 也算是没有
<jusss> 一定赚到过，我猜
<gfrog> adam8157: 温拿
<gfrog> adam8157: 温拿装穷蛋蛋
<hamo> adam8157: 温拿装穷蛋蛋
<adam8157> hamo: gfrog 真心穷
<gfrog> adam8157: 谁信？
<adam8157> gfrog: 好人都信
 * hamo 呵呵，去洗澡..
<gfrog> 难道 hamo 有三宝？ 呵呵哈哈去洗澡
<jusss> android的机子都跌倒399了。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 山寨机的逆袭阿！！
<jusss> http://m.360buy.com/product/698817.html
<jusss> 中兴v880+ 399
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 。。。。。
<imadper> adam8157 啥又有又没有的? 难道不是2k刀?
<imadper> adam8157 你在我一个实习生面前, 还说自己穷...
<adam8157> imadper: 穷死了
<supercat> ………………
<imadper> adam8157 我工资都不够我上班路费 + 吃饭 + 陪女朋友逛街
<roylez_> adam8157: 壕又在哭穷
<imadper> adam8157 拿我五倍多的工资, 还喊穷
<roylez_> imadper: 挣多少都不够跟女朋友逛街。是你自己的决策性错误
<jusss> 谁给个vpn让俺上上twitter
<imadper> roylez_: 我们都是去吃9块钱一碗的拉面.... 有钱的时候多点一份拉皮...
<imadper> roylez_: 不能跟买个杯子就160的壕比.... 惭愧....
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac398871
<roylez_> imadper: 因为买不起房子放冰箱
<imadper> roylez_ 这种接口都能被你找到... 膜拜 gaoji 主席!
<cfy> imadper: .
<cfy> imadper: auto-rejoin要么？
<imadper> cfy: 要!
<imadper> cfy: 喵的, 今天被 gaoji hamo 给t了!
<cfy> imadper: 嗯，看到了。。
<hamo> adam8157 我觉得你不是缺钱，是缺妹纸...
<imadper> cfy: 难以接受!   cc hamo
<imadper> adam8157 给你介绍妹子? 要不要?
<hamo> imadper: 淡定淡定...
<cfy> imadper: https://github.com/chenfengyuan/dotfiles/blob/master/emacs
<imadper> cfy: 膜拜大湿~
<cfy> imadper: 330行开始的一个defun和338行的一个add-hook
<adam8157> ...
<cfy> imadper: 大师晚上好
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 好
<imadper> adam8157: 说正经的呢
 * imadper why? 主席!
<roylez_> imadper: 测试你的auto-rejoin
<liutos> 上来IRC混水～
<rgwan> 有谁在linux下面用51的啊
<imadper> roylez_: 还没添加到配置文件呢!...
<cfy> roylez_: ?!
<rgwan> 额
<rgwan> 8051
<cfy> roylez_: T_T，我的不用测试了
<cfy> rgwan: 51?电子的?
<cfy> rgwan: 最简单的
<rgwan> 嗯
<rgwan> 对
<cfy> rgwan: 开虚拟机，开xp
<roylez_> cfy: 那不行，不测不能保证质量
<rgwan> 不用的
<rgwan> 其实可以用sdcc
<cfy> rgwan: 啥年代了。。。还51,拼价格？
<adam8157> ...
<rgwan> 我自己编写了一套给STC51的程序
<rgwan> 没错啊
<cfy> rgwan: adam8157 都看不下去了
<rgwan> 要不用STM32?
<rgwan> 呵呵
<cfy> rgwan: 51编译器？
<rgwan> 嗯
 * adam8157 如果这个算的话, 大概四五个同事想给我介绍妹子...
<rgwan> sdcc
 * ifceux vi中使用自动插入头部文件后，怎么自动让它自动跳到最后一行，另起新行。
<maplebeats> linux下有c51编译器哇
<rgwan> 有啊
<rgwan> sdcc嘛
<cfy> rgwan: 看上去不错。
<rgwan> 至少从代码质量上来看比keil c51高出不少
<cfy> rgwan: 可是我已经不会再用51了
<rgwan> 嗯
<maplebeats> 可惜我也不再用了。。。
<rgwan> 但是51还是比较便宜的
<jusss> “买不起房子放冰箱”+10086
<rgwan> 呵呵，大概就1块多
<cfy> avr的那些atmega128A的这些，我都不会用
<rgwan> AVR性价比超差
<rgwan> 大家都知道
<cfy> rgwan: 我要几百兆 arm的
<rgwan> ………………
<cfy> rgwan: 几百兆 内存的
<hamo> adam8157 所以说，你是真需要个妹纸了..
<cfy> rgwan: 能跑linux的
<rgwan> 如果就要你控制个LED
<rgwan> 你还要AT91SAM9260之类的处理器？
<cfy> rgwan: 什么时候会只需要控制一个LED?
<rgwan> 手电筒
<mntcdrommnt> sss
<adam8157> hamo: 于是我想笑了, 想起和kexin聊你
<gfrog> 。。。。
<cfy> rgwan: 手电筒。。。。可以不用单片机吧。。。
<hamo> adam8157 ...
<cfy> rgwan: msp430
<rgwan> 无级调光
<cfy> rgwan: 节能的
<roylez_> hamo: 你认真给蛋蛋推荐个负资产妹子吧
<cfy> rgwan: 功耗低的
<rgwan> 嗯
<hamo> adam8157 你妹...
<rgwan> 没错430确实是
<cfy> rgwan: 你个51....500ma的工作电流。。。
<rgwan> 可是能1块钱吗？
<cfy> 用手电筒的哭了。。。
<rgwan> 第一
<rgwan> 51的电流最大不超10mA
<rgwan> 去看stc手册去
<hamo> roylez_: 嗯...本来还向给他推荐个白富美，结果现在只能给他个黑穷丑了
<cfy> rgwan: 哦？
<rgwan> 嗯
<rgwan> 你当是8031时代啊
<roylez_> hamo: 有白富美不给我留着？
<rgwan> MSP430有一块钱的吗
<cfy> rgwan: 靠
<roylez_> hamo: 我要白富美傻
<cfy> rgwan: 我们实验室的51..是500ma的。。
<hamo> roylez_: 你太远了...
<rgwan> 那是什么51啊
<rgwan> 8031？
<cfy> rgwan: 我怎知道
<rgwan> ！@#￥%……&*（）
<cfy> rgwan: 我很水的
<imadper> cf
<rgwan> 从我这里看的话，只要程序上面尽量节能
 * adam8157 v5
<rgwan> 基本上平均做到2mA没问题
<cfy> imadper: 好了？
<imadper> cfy: 大湿, 你又开始谦虚了
<imadper> cfy: 啥好了?
<cfy> 程序上尽量节能？
<rgwan> 嗯
<cfy> imadper: auto rejoin
<rgwan> 对
<cfy> 怎么做到？
<hamo> roylez_: ...
<imadper> cfy: 反正我C-x C-e了. 好没好谁知道~
<cfy> 睡眠模式？
<rgwan> 比如说控制PCON寄存器
<cfy> imadper: 哦
<rgwan> 然后进掉电休眠
<roylez_> hamo: 洗澡准备开第二场会
<rgwan> 中断唤醒之类的
<rgwan> 我就不相信做个手电筒还有人要上ARM9……
<cfy> rgwan: 看上去不行,msp430得6￥
<rgwan> 嗯
<imadper> roylez_: 主席, t我一下试试看~~
<jusss> - 我.. 是你的什么？
<Freebuilder> 哈哈……
<rgwan> 别说51有500mA，如果是这样，2.5W的功率，早就发热了
<jusss> auto-join不管用了。。。
<rgwan> 那个500mA是你用眼睛测的吧
<cfy> rgwan: 是用稳压电源看的
<jusss> 需要auto-op才管用
<rgwan> 稳压电源表头改校正了
<cfy> ...
<rgwan> 或者是量程打错了
<cfy> 难道是50ma?
<cfy> 我记错了？
<rgwan> 也大了
<rgwan> 5mA差不多
<rgwan> 50mA早就热了
<Freebuilder> 据说我知 AT89S52 就是四十多毫安
<rgwan> 我不用at89s52……
<rgwan> 不过我测一下啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕。
<rgwan> 刚才谁说at89s52的电流40多mA的？
 * hamo 可怜的imadper..被主席kickban了...
<adam8157> gfrog: nnnd 我得买注彩票去
<rgwan> 我用at89s52测了怎么只有10mA?
<maplebeats> 。。。为什么我从来没测过电流
<gfrog> adam8157: ？
<jusss> hamo: imadper只有auto-join没auto-op
<hamo> gfrog 他没有妹纸不平衡了...
<imadper> roylez_: 主席....  ToT
<Freebuilder> rgwan, 我记错了
<Freebuilder> rgwan, 资料显示是 15mA
<imadper> roylez_: 让你帮我测试一下auto-join... 不用给ban了吧...
<jusss> imadper: 你还缺个auto-op
<imadper> jusss: 没有这东西`...
 * gfrog 擦，又开始compass了。
 * adam8157 afk for push-ups
<MeaCulpa> 尼玛，疯狂的石头 太逗了
<rgwan> Freebuilder:……
<hamo> imadper: 可怜的孩纸...
<jusss> imadper: 你求个不就有了
<imadper> jusss: 不是永久的，　有什么意思
<hamo> imadper: 主席这无节操的..肯定是kickban的...
<imadper> hamo: ..............................................................................................................................
<jusss> imadper: 天地尚不能久乎，何况于op乎
 * gfrog 估计promotion没戏了。
<imadper> jusss: ee的就是长久的
<hamo> gfrog 啥？
<hamo> gfrog 啥compass?
<gfrog> hamo: 乃不知道compass？
<rgwan> 51电流大概都10mA上下
<hamo> gfrog RH compass?
<rgwan> 无论是STC还是ATmel
<hamo> gfrog 求详细...
<gfrog> hamo: 恩
<cfy> rgwan: 我知道了。。。。
<hamo> gfrog 不懂...这compass啥意思？
<cfy> rgwan: 我用的是仿真头。。。
<cfy> rgwan: 不是51芯片。。。
<cfy> rgwan: 所以。。。。
<rgwan> cfg:……我晕
<gfrog> hamo: 乃没写过？
<hamo> gfrog 我实习生写这玩意干嘛..
<cfy> rgwan: 鄙视没有nick补全的客户端
<rgwan> empathy……
<cfy> imadper: kickban有op也没用
<cfy> imadper: 你问 adam8157 就知道了
<imadper> cfy: 是吗? 这个不知道....
<cfy> imadper: 还得找别人解，自己解自己貌似很麻烦还是啥的
<gfrog> hamo: 哦，好吧。
<imadper> cfy: 哦, 好吧... 好在主席的op也不是永久的
<cfy> imadper: 上次我kickban adam8157, adam8157 自己也进不来
<imadper> cfy: 哈哈~ v5
<imadper> cfy: 你听什么音乐的?
<cfy> imadper: 随便听的
<imadper> cfy: 欧美还是国内的?
<cfy> imadper: 都听
<jusss> cfy: ##english的op kickban了自己可他还是进来了，当时俺也在
<cfy> jusss: 那不知道
<cfy> jusss: 可能有某种方法吧
<rgwan> cfy:刚才顺带测了STC12C5A60S2振荡器低增益的电流
<jusss> cfy: tenzu貌似也ban过自己
<cfy> jusss: 哦
<rgwan> 高增益12mA
<rgwan> 低增益10mA……
<jusss> 有时间学点perl给xchat写个脚本，一定很有趣
<maplebeats> jusss: perl.......
<jusss> maplebeats: 难道perl不能？还是很复杂？
<maplebeats> jusss: 跟神学没前途，恩恩
<imadper> maplebeats: 谁要黑我大perl!
<jusss> maplebeats: 那学啥？
 * maplebeats 请叫我perl黑
<imadper> jusss: 就学perl
<maplebeats> jusss: 学我大py
<imadper> jusss: py真心还不如perl
<jusss> maplebeats: 果然是python....
<imadper> maplebeats: 黑你小py~   LOL
<supercat> ……………………
<supercat> Perl5还好……Perl6就不知道是啥情况了
<maplebeats>  /action 算了吧，我们一致对外，来黑C吧
<jusss> 感觉py和perl之争，跟emacs和vim似的。。。
<supercat> C控路过……
 * hamo 撸过...
<pyskyapi-VT> hello
<imadper> maplebeats: 谁敢黑我大C!
 * cfy 路过
 * maplebeats 全都给我黑掉
<cfy> 争啥？
 * jusss C路过
<supercat> (全都去死吧?)
<cfy> 你们都没具体展开说
<imadper> hamo: http://image.baidu.com/i?ct=503316480&z=&tn=baiduimagedetail&word=%D7%D4%CE%BF%B9%FD%B6%C8%20%B5%BC%D6%C2%20%CA%D3%C1%A6%C4%A3%BA%FD&in=10376&cl=2&lm=-1&st=&pn=15&rn=1&di=135000645251&ln=2000&fr=&fm=&fmq=1344955330043_R&ic=&s=&se=&sme=0&tab=&width=&height=&face=&is=&istype=
<imadper> hamo: 少撸
<hamo> imadper: ...
<cfy> imadper: .... baidu ....
<cfy> imadper: 你竟然用baidu搜索
<imadper> cfy: 现在在家用ssh很慢, 所以在家都是baidu
<maplebeats> 百度能搜到什么
<imadper> maplebeats: 搜av种子从来不失手
<cfy> imadper: 你也需要？！
<rgwan1> 百度……
<imadper> cfy: abs131我都下载了
<cfy> imadper: 这啥。。。。
 * cfy hamo 默默的。。。。
<imadper> cfy:
<jusss> maplebeats: 学py时，自己看着教程例子写了程序，然后修改了8次都不能运行，我知道我这辈子与py无缘了。。。
<imadper> http://image.baidu.com/i?ct=503316480&z=&tn=baiduimagedetail&word=%D7%D4%CE%BF%B9%FD%B6%C8%20%B5%BC%D6%C2%20%CA%D3%C1%A6%C4%A3%BA%FD&in=10376&cl=2&lm=-1&st=&pn=15&rn=1&di=135000645251&ln=2000&fr=&fm=&fmq=1344955330043_R&ic=&s=&se=&sme=0&tab=&width=&height=&face=&is=&istype=#pn12&-1&di190890749351&objURLhttp%3A%2F%2Fimgsrc.baidu.com%2Fforum%2Fpic%2Fitem%2Fb05cb86399039e6e49fb517f.jpg&fromURLhttp%3A%2F%2Ftieba.baidu.com%2Ff%3Fkz%3D1128603811&W500&H375&T11178&
<imadper> cc hamo
<cfy> hamo: 出来说点啥阿
<rgwan1> cfy: 好吧，现在看得话，最便宜省电的单片机还是义隆
<maplebeats> jusss: ...
<cfy> rgwan1: 我只是一个学生
<rgwan1> cfy: 5毛一片，而且功能强大
 * hamo ...
<rgwan1> 我也是学生
 * hamo 没有帽子就要低调...
<maplebeats> 说起来，为什么学校卖我们8块。我操
<cfy> hamo: imadper: 我受不了了
<rgwan1> maplebeats: 什么东西学校卖你八块？
<cfy> hamo: imadper: 到处是EE
<jusss> maplebeats: 看着教程例子，改了八次以上还不能运行的py,我一定是与它有仇，
<imadper> 哈哈~~ 那你换呗~
<hamo> cfy: EE都是高帅富，CS都是屌丝...
<hamo> cfy: 你看神...
<cfy> hamo: 你看 adam8157
<maplebeats> 以前学校卖我们单片机
<cfy> hamo: 再看 roylez
<cfy> hamo: 两壕
<maplebeats> 跟神学perl，能变高富帅？
<maplebeats> jusss: 一定是小错误。。。py的报错还是很明显的
<roylez_> imadper: auto-join好使不？
<imadper> roylez_: 坏人!
<roylez_> imadper: ...
<cfy> roylez_: 壕
<imadper> roylez_: 你ban了之后倒是unban呀!
<jusss> maplebeats: 只有6行的代码，改了8次，还是错，好像是说不支持的缩进，俺可是用vim+tab缩进的
<imadper> roylez_: 代表月亮消灭你!
<roylez_> imadper: 洗澡去了啊
<supercat> 月に代わってお仕置きよ！
<imadper> roylez_: ... 去之前帮我解了呀...
<c43035> jusss:: 你名字为什么是红色的
<roylez_> imadper: 去之前刚踢了你啊，测试没结束啊
<maplebeats> jusss: 写py用tab缩进！！你找抽么
<supercat> 明显是来踢Python的场子的
<jusss> maplebeats: 本来对py还是感觉不错的，可是8次的错误都改不正确，从此就再也不碰py了
<supercat> ………………………………
<imadper> roylez_: 不是kick了就可以了吗? 干嘛还要ban....
<cfy> .......
<supercat> 对齐有问题吧……
<cfy> imadper: 估计壕一顺手就。。。
<supercat> Python要求空格对齐而且语句块严格要求对齐……
 * maplebeats py就这么被黑掉了
<jusss> c43035: 我名字是红色的？
 * imadper 认清主席的真面目了
<roylez_> imadper: 测试你那脚本的适应能力啊
<imadper> roylez_: 坏人!
<roylez_> imadper: 一片好心啊
<c43035> jusss:: 是啊,,
<imadper> cfy: ...
<jusss> maplebeats: 对齐要求这么严格原来，那多恶心。。。
<cfy> roylez_: 怎么自动解ban?
<jusss> c43035: 不知道原因
<rgwan1> 我郁闷了
<maplebeats> jusss: py的缩进是一大特点。。。
<cfy> roylez_: imadper: 或许应该被kick之后，做判断
<rgwan1> pidgin老是把我的昵称改成rgwan1
<rgwan1> 奇怪啊
<maplebeats> rgwan1: 因为rgawn被人用了啊
<rgwan1> 可是那个是我的号 啊
<maplebeats> 或者被你自己用了
<jusss> maplebeats: 你让一个喜欢ioccc的c人去学py,那还不崩溃死。。。
<mntcdrommnt>  ÎÒÏëÉÏÍø
<rgwan1> 我怎么连自己的号都登补上……
<rgwan1> 我再试试……
<cfy> roylez_: imadper: 其实。。。。auto-rejoin就是渣
<roylez_> cfy: .
<maplebeats> jusss: 学C++吧。。。
<cfy> roylez_: imadper: 最nb的是anti-kickban
<hamo> cfy: 求anti-kick
<jusss> maplebeats: c++据说是反人类都的
<cfy> roylez_: imadper: 这么实现，在接收到ban之后，把发ban的那个人kickban了 lol
<maplebeats> jusss: perl才反人类
<rgwan1> 再试试
<cfy> hamo: ......不会。。。
<rgwan1> 还是rgwan1!!!!!
<mntcdrommnt> ÄãÃÇ¿´ÎÒµÄ×ÖÂð
<cfy> roylez_: imadper: hamo: 估计来不及。可能得跑个daemon
<rgwan1> 搞什么飞机……
<roylez_> 2:54 ::: rgwan (~rgwan@220.175.107.183)
<roylez_> 22:54 ::: ircname: 万致远
<cfy> roylez...
<cfy> *** rgwan is 万致远 (~rgwan@220.175.107.183)
<cfy> *** rgwan1 (~rgwan@220.175.107.183) has left channel #ubuntu-cn: #ubuntu-cn
<cfy> 就他自己
<roylez_> cfy: 丫不会注册
<mntcdrommnt> £¯£¯
<cfy> roylez: yep
<jusss> maplebeats: 好吧，等我学perl时也因为缩进问题改8次都不能运行时，我再去看py
<cfy> @_@
<cfy> perl什么时候管缩进了。。。
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> 我擦，香肠煮过头，给你们瞧瞧
<MeaCulpa> 恶心不
<MeaCulpa> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/818591f8jw1dvwlnjaqbrj.jpg
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 你拍的？
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa: 好恶心
<MeaCulpa> en
<jusss> 俺不是没学过perl不知道perl管不管缩进吗。。。
<cfy> imadper: 今天去游泳，貌似脖子拉伤了....
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 正在吃
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 我没看，猜是屎样
<cfy> MeaCulpa: - -!
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 你这是刚掏出来的？
<MeaCulpa> hoho
<MeaCulpa> 美味啊
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪，大半夜的，乃发这玩意。。。
<jusss> maplebeats: 看人家c的缩进，想怎么写就怎么写，多好看
<MeaCulpa> 我在大吃啊
 * gfrog 竟然有点饿了。
<cfy> jusss: 除了带sha bang的第一行，其他的多余的空白符是多余的
<roylez_> gfrog: 重口！
<gfrog> jusss: 乃是学生？
<hamo> gfrog 等等给你发福利
<maplebeats> jusss: 。。。
<gfrog> roylez_: 主席。
<hamo> roylez_: 发福利给 gfrog
<gfrog> hamo: 不要。
<roylez_> gfrog: 猩猩那个看过没？
<hamo> roylez_: 就刚才那个狗狗的那个的
<gfrog> roylez_: 从不看视频。
<jusss> gfrog: 嗯
<mntcdrommnt> ÊÇʲô¶«Î÷
<roylez_> gfrog: 我想ban了你
<hamo> roylez_: +u
<rgwan> empathy太狠了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 会还没开始已经困了
<gfrog> jusss: 难怪乃会说出这种混帐话，C怎么就不要求缩进，乱缩进只能叫人喷死。
<rgwan> 关掉了UI竟然还开daemon
<piggybox> jusss:  该缩进还是得缩进
<maplebeats> 不缩进者，死！
<jusss> gfrog: ioccc上。。。
<cfy> 哈哈
 * hamo 碎叫了...主席慢慢开会...
<gfrog> jusss: 你跟那些玩意学？ 不想混了？
<MeaCulpa> 应该整个强制缩进的pl解释器
 * hamo 咩哈哈
<piggybox> jusss:  那是歪门邪道。。。
<cfy> gfrog: jusss: 乱写你会被人类弄死的
<cfy> gfrog: jusss: 也许就是你自己
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 你那香肠下面那个是啥
<jusss> cfy: 哦
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 下面？一个盘子啊
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 猪
<jusss> gfrog: 额，其实已经在看tcpl里面的缩进方式了
<imadper> cfy: ....
 * adam8157 kernel coding style is best
<xfig> 大家好~
<cfy> <pjb> In the French CS manual for high schools, there are pictures of
<cfy>       McCarthy, Backus, and others.  [23:01]
<cfy> <pjb> s/manual/textbook/
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 那不像盘子，像盒子
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃就粉kernel
<maplebeats> xfig: 好
<adam8157> gfrog: 确实好
 * gfrog 当年被某软件的2空格缩进搞的好想去屎
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 好毛
<cfy> gfrog: indent一下
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 括号很丑
<gfrog> adam8157: 好毛，8tab
<cfy> gfrog: 还不错阿
<jusss> gfrog: kernel和tcpl里的缩进关于花括号貌似不一样
 * gfrog 一行80列，几个tab就没了。
 * adam8157 硬tab是王道!!
<xfig> 请教各位，有人用netsurf的framebuffer作浏览器的没？
<maplebeats> kernel里是8tab吧
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我喜欢一行无限列...
 * gfrog 做坚定的4空格缩进党。
<cfy> gfrog: 说明你，缩得太进了 :D
 * adam8157 tab过多说明程序结构有问题
<supercat> @gfrog GNU Style就是2空格…………233
<supercat> 4空格党路过
<maplebeats> 做四空格党，表示无压力
 * MeaCulpa 的世界没有tab, 哪怕写makefile都先替换掉
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 乃更反人类 @@
<maplebeats> 有三空格党没。。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我写python都会用分号
<supercat> 单行绝对不过80字节~
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 你不用makefile不就行了？不是有autoconf之流的么？
 * jusss 4空格+10086
<gfrog> supercat: 真的？ 那还好Linus大神不怎么粉GNU
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 恩，我不写makefile, 哪怕真要写，绝不用tab,写完再替换
<supercat> @gfrog 其实emacs默认也不是GNU Style啊
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 哦
<supercat> 搞大项目肯定不直接写Makefile啊，反正就是autotools, CMake啥的
<cfy> adam8157: 其实emacs已经有linux style咯
<cfy> adam8157: 不用自己再定义一次了
<supercat> GNU Style基本只有教主在用了吧~~
<adam8157> cfy: 我定义一万次也不会去用emacs, 学不会
<gfrog> cfy: indent了又有毛儿用，commit的时候还得原样提交，要不然整个项目都被冲掉了。
<supercat> 然后GStreamer的代码也是GNU Style……233
<maplebeats> emacs os。。。
<supercat> 不过貌似有些变形
<cfy> gfrog: 额。这倒是。。。。。
 * MeaCulpa 全局-gstreamer
<cfy> gfrog: 这样，先冲掉一次呢？
<gfrog> cfy: 2格缩进的绝对是异教徒。
<cfy> gfrog: 或者，提取每次的变化，做indent操作，commit
<cfy> gfrog: 把历史的全部变成linux style
<gfrog> cfy: 公司的项目代码，乃随便冲掉之前的修改历史，不想干了嘛？
<cfy> gfrog: hack一下
<supercat> 修改历史才不会被冲掉吧…………
<jusss> vim设置tab是4个空格，可是cat的时候还是8个空格。。。
<gfrog> cfy: 每次都改蛋疼死了
<cfy> gfrog: 写个插件，智能转换
<supercat> 每次的修改日志都会留下来的
<cfy> gfrog: 咋样？
<gfrog> supercat: 从改过之后开始，blame就变自己了啊。
<supercat> 不过一般也不想去改别人的代码……
<xfig> afk
<gfrog> cfy: 不咋样，后来都习惯了，竟然有一次给kernel发2格缩进的patch被骂的狗血喷头
<supercat> 白费功夫还不讨好
<supercat> 哈哈哈哈
<cfy> gfrog: 哈哈。。。。
<supercat> 不看Kernel代码规范就提交Patch必然如此
<maplebeats> 还是有转换风格软件么。。。
<supercat> 提交之前搞一下indent就OK了
<gfrog> supercat: 忘了改vim配置
<supercat> 有啊，emacs自带，vim也OK
<supercat> 还有一些第三方工具可以干这个事情
<jusss> 其实有没有人尝试5格的？
<supercat> Tab在DOS下貌似是5格…………
<jackey> ubuntu 12.04 还是会内部错误吗，
<maplebeats> 我觉得3空格比较拆中
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: kernel的括号是咋样？ 记得函数名后边要有空格才跟括号对吧？
<jackey> 不知道稳定了不
<maplebeats> jackey: 稳定
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 还有函数返回类型写在函数名上一行。
<rgwan> jackey: 应该足够stable了
<supercat> 基本都是func()的路过…………
<cfy> 基本都是(func)的路过。。。。
<rgwan> jackey: 笔尖是04版本
<supercat> LISP？
<jackey> 刚出来时我装上去的老是内部错误，现在直接没装窗品管理器，如果稳定了，就重装下
<cfy> static struct posix_acl *
<cfy> ext4_acl_from_disk(const void *value, size_t size)
<cfy> {
<cfy> kfree(ext_acl);
<jusss> tcpl的是func(){}
<zodiac1111> indent -linux
<jackey> maplebeat,rgwal,不会无缘无故再弹出那些错误框了吧。
<jusss> func(){
<jusss> }
<rgwan> jackey: 我不怎么遇到错误框
<maplebeats> jackey: 你把那个错误框卸载了，它就没有了
<rgwan> jackey: 除了无线网掉线的时候
<rgwan> maplebeats: 卸载了，在tty上照样warning……
<maplebeats> rgwan: tty上的warning谁管啊
<jackey> 晕，还是不稳定啊，继续用opensuse
<maplebeats> opensuse稳定么
<jackey> 没得说，非常稳定。
<jusss> 10.10的表示很稳定
<maplebeats> 稳定就继续吧
<maplebeats> jusss: 还在用10.10...你还不如用10.04
<jackey> 以前光听说很好，最近装上去真的是不错，就是有些不习惯。
<rgwan> jackey: 我一般虚拟机测试装载到实际机器上
<cfy> 以前听说gentoo不错
<cfy> 试了下，真不错
<rgwan> jackey: 开始用debian，后来ubuntu……
<jusss> maplebeats: 因为已经习惯了10年都不用升级的系统，所以ubuntu也应该n年不用升级吧
<jackey> 应该继续用debian
<cfy> jusss:
<maplebeats> jusss: 天天升级无压力。。。
<maplebeats> jusss: 10.10不是已经过期了么
<jackey> 更新太频繁了
<jusss> maplebeats: 啥意思？过期是啥
<supercat> 10.10已经不再更新了吧
<supercat> 连安全更新都可能没有了
<jackey> 那个不支持了吧
<supercat> 喜欢N年不升级应该去用Debian或者CentOS
<lube> fedora不错哦！
<jusss> maplebeats: 你小心升级挂掉然后重装系统，lol
<maplebeats> jusss: 原地复活无压力
<supercat> 10.10->12.04无异于自杀哈
<supercat> 重装还差不多
<maplebeats> 12。04安装只要10分钟
<supercat> 装系统的时间基本可以无视，关键在软件包下载安装上
<jusss> 每次登陆都提示俺有178+的软件能被升级
<jackey> opensuse用久了真的如所说，都淡忘命令行了。
<jusss> 直接无视
<maplebeats> opensuse有那么好。。。我对kde天生不感冒。。。虽然我有kde
<supercat> Xfce4使用中…………
<supercat> 唉，可惜Xfce 4.12要明年出啊……
<jackey> 我也不喜欢KDE，但是opensuse确实做得很好，实话实说。
<supercat> 不喜欢Novell所以对SuSE系不感冒……
<jusss> maplebeats: 升级又不能升级成mac,也不能把内存翻倍主频翻倍
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] chakra路过
<supercat> 呵呵，不完整的发行版
<jusss> 据说kde和win很像，没用过
<lightning1141> UbuntuTalk: 同chakra
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 发行版没有完不完整之说，只有好不好用之说
<maplebeats> jusss: 升级可以占网速
<supercat> KDE就是比Win7的Aero还Aero的玩意
<maplebeats> jusss: 还可以show网速
<supercat> 那玩意还不如直接跑Arch呢
<jusss> 据说一群刚脱离win的遇到了kde，然后就哭了
<maplebeats> kde比较合适winer吧
<supercat> 界面相似又没有用
<supercat> 软件不一样
<zyzhang> google.com.hk是不停用了？
<jusss> 感觉gnome2还可以
<jackey> 哪个发行版都差不多吧，gnu都一样
<maplebeats> zyzhang: 没有
<supercat> GNOME2不维护了比较蛋疼，换Xfce4或者MATE之类的
<zyzhang> 怎么我打不开呢
<jusss> gnome3太花巧，直接忽略
<CyrusYzGTt> META-desktop 就是 gnome2長期支持版本，， fork
<zyzhang> 只能google。com。hk
<c43035> zyzhang:: 经常有这种情况,,很正常
<supercat> MATE似乎也有用GTK+ 3改写的计划吧
<supercat> 反正Xfce 4.12是打算这么干了
<zyzhang> 好的 谢谢
<c43035> 期待1210吧
<supercat> 用Debian Wheezy中……………………
<maplebeats> xfce下个版本还有多久啊
<supercat> 明年吧
<supercat> Xfce 4.12，因为改动比较多所以比较迟出来
<supercat> 不过看Xfce4的发布周期一直都很长
<supercat> 稳定性还是不错的
<maplebeats> 确实 。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] http://i.imgur.com/4M6pQ.png  KDE桌面截图
<jusss> 不装dm de的同学有没有？
<supercat> KDE俺过去都玩烂了
<maplebeats> 我只有一个wm
<maplebeats> 没有dm没有de
<CyrusYzGTt> 額，兩年前，木有裝，，當時，木有網絡。。 只是在研究 nmap..
<jusss> maplebeats: 那无线网络连接你咋解决的？cli?
<supercat> Network Manager有CLI接口的
<maplebeats> jusss: nm
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ ifconfig 一般能解決的
<CyrusYzGTt> supercat§ +1
<supercat> 无线用命令蛋疼
<roylez_> wicd-curses
<maplebeats> 所以说nm-applet还是挺好的
<jusss> 我记下
<supercat> NM从2年前的渣渣到现在基本没问题还是不容易的
<maplebeats> 确实挺方便的，功能又多
<jackey> wpa_supplicant连无线也不错的。
<StarBrilliant> 你们知道wpa_supplicant怎么连atheros网卡？
<maplebeats> 以前用wpa_supplicant认证学校网络。。。
<StarBrilliant> 我刚开始还以为是密码错了……然后才知道
<StarBrilliant> maplebeats: 不懂
<CyrusYzGTt> 還有 libpcap吧
<jusss> 现在感觉脱离不了de dm都就是没能很好解决中文问题和wifi联网
<maplebeats> jusss: 中文嘛，很简单。。。多学点英语就行了。。。
<StarBrilliant> 再问一次： 你们知道wpa_supplicant怎么连atheros网卡？
<maplebeats> atheros是什么玩意。。。
<jusss> maplebeats: 那我总不能以后在这里用英语吧。。。
<supercat> 无线网卡的厂家
<jackey> 我的网卡就是 atheros的，可以联的吧，我是在centos中用本本自带的网卡就是atheros的
<supercat> 俺的也是Atheros的，内核直接带了驱动的
<maplebeats> 那就在配置文件里写上wlan0就行了吧
<StarBrilliant> 貌似不行
<jusss> maplebeats: 你的wm是？
<StarBrilliant> 不断地提示掉线（还提示 reason=0）
<StarBrilliant> 所以我都以为是密码错了呢
<maplebeats> jusss: Awesome
<maplebeats> StarBrilliant: 为什么不用nm
<StarBrilliant> nm确实可以连接，但是我Xorg那天坏了
<maplebeats> StarBrilliant: 还是可以用nm啊
 * MeaCulpa  居然在看飞天小女警
<StarBrilliant> 怎么用？
<maplebeats> 飞天小女警很好看啊
 * MeaCulpa wpa_cli足矣
<supercat> NM有守护进程哪里管Xorg的事
<supercat> nm-cli
<jusss> maplebeats: network manager的cli好用不
<MeaCulpa> wpa_supplicant你们网卡都不支持么？？
<maplebeats> nm-applet才是图形界面
<MeaCulpa> 那么好用简单的东西
<maplebeats> jusss: 我的图形界面活得好好的，才不去用cli呢
<supercat> 建立新连接麻烦点，连接老的非常容易
<jusss> maplebeats: 你不是没dm de?
<supercat> DM?
<supercat> Display Manager?
<StarBrilliant> maplebeats: 怎么用nm？
<supercat> sudo nmcli --help
<supercat> 自己看去吧……
<jusss> supercat: 系统自带的是哪个？
<supercat> 当然乃也要装了才行……
<maplebeats> jusss: awesome是wm...
<supercat> 自带? Ubuntu是lightdm，其它的要不是gdm要不就是kdm
<supercat> 当然不是绝对的
<jackey> 12.04才改成lightdm的吧
<jusss> supercat: 自带联网的那个
<supercat> Network Manager啊
<supercat> lightdm在其它发行版上效果很233，还不如slim……
<supercat> 因为Ubuntu专门搞了个unity-greeter
<jusss> supercat: 那还是学习下自带的，因为现在没网
<StarBrilliant> unity-greeter……擦
<maplebeats> unity-greeter，arch能装么。。。
<jusss> supercat: 怎么用network manager建立新连接，我想连接到我的手机的网络
<maplebeats> jusss: 搜到信号连接上去就行了啊。。。
<supercat> 这个论坛上貌似有人搞过，乃去找找看?
<jusss> maplebeats: cli下那样
<supercat> CLI下面不太了解
<supercat> CLI下最多就连连普通的网而已
<jusss> supercat: 把手机usb连接系统，在网络连接那就出现了手机的网络
<supercat> 嗯
<jusss> supercat: 在tty下咋搞
<supercat> 不知道……俺没有搞过啊
<jusss> http://m.baidu.com/from=2001a/bd_page_type=1/ssid=0/uid=wiaui_1343368392_7243/pu=usm%400%2Csz%401321_1003/w=0_10_network+manager+cli%E8%BF%9E%E7%BD%91/t=wap/l=0/tc?ref=www_utouch&lid=8778353306164847180&order=2&vit=osres&tj=www_normal_2_0_10&src=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.ubuntu.org.cn%2Fviewtopic.php%3Ft%3D317450
<MeaCulpa> Ubuntu, 擦
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ ... 咋用 百毒了？？
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 谷歌抽风上不去
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ .com.hk 能上去啊
<MeaCulpa> 阿姨呢...出去切盘ET
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 俺这这两天上不去
<jusss> 困了，睡觉
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ .. 我今天下午可以上去了
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 咱俩的网络又不一样。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 你用什麼網絡？？
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 我这fb tw utb都能nslookup出来，你能吗
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 中移动
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 可以，不過得走 udp通道
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ ..
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 在tty里联网你搞过没
<jusss> 不开X联网
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ ..試過，， 不過都是在 升級，桌面進不去的情況，， 比如 f15>f16 f16>f17的時候
<CyrusYzGTt> ifup wlan0 up 就是了
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么连？用啥
<CyrusYzGTt> ifup wlan0 up 就是了
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: ifup是自带的吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 恩，，
<loy> Nds模拟器Desmume0.99性能大幅提高！老爷机器已能完美运行游戏。
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§  initscripts 這個包的
<CyrusYzGTt> loy§ linux的？？
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 如果不是wlan呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 就  ifup eth0/ppp0 up/down
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 就  ifup eth0/ppp0 up/down/status
<loy> CyrusYzGTt: yes
<CyrusYzGTt> loy§ ..那你有什麼遊戲介紹，，還有這個 模擬器有 64bit版麼，，
<loy> 刚刚自己编译的 相比0.98性能飞跃
<loy>  CyrusYzGTt: 我就是64位的
<loy> DQ9流畅运行
<CyrusYzGTt> loy§ 對於使用 i7-2630QM + nouveau 性能如何？？
<loy> CyrusYzGTt: 我都被吓了一跳 ：）
<CyrusYzGTt> loy§ 哦。。 那麼。。 有直接下載的64bit包麼？
<loy> CyrusYzGTt: 我是core2加集成显卡……
<supercat> NDS…………
<supercat> 有3DS和老NDS的路过…………
<CyrusYzGTt> loy§ 我是想問 使用 bumblebee 下使用 nouveau驅動的情況下 性能會不會改變
<loy> CyrusYzGTt: 就是没有 自己编译的 反倒是win上的0.99有人放出编译的版本
<supercat> Debian源内倒是有64位的包
<supercat> 是0.98的
<CyrusYzGTt> loy§ ..那不下載了。 除非只用 gcc 編譯的
<CyrusYzGTt> supercat§ ?? 奸貓犯？？
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你试过连手机的网没
<loy> CyrusYzGTt: 你有洁癖 - -
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 試過， 就是 使用 NM 連接的 使用 USB方法，，
<supercat> supercat@supercat-laptop:~$ apt-cache show desmume
<supercat> Package: desmume
<loy> CyrusYzGTt: 性能真的好了好多
<supercat> bumblebee一般是配官方驱动的吧……
<supercat> nouveau没有电源管理的能力
<CyrusYzGTt> loy§ 木有，，我自己的 mldonkey是自己編譯的，， 就是不想另外安裝 模擬器的 依賴包
<loy> CyrusYzGTt: 话说口袋黑白2的汉化版出来鸟……
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 那在tty下连过手机的网没
<CyrusYzGTt> loy§ ..額，， 寵物小精靈
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 木有
<supercat> 有口袋白2正版的路过…………
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 不過應該很容易的，。，
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你用你的ifup试试
<supercat> 黑2用烧录卡玩的…………
<loy> supercat: 你的正版是蝌蚪文还是？
<supercat> 日文版呗
<CyrusYzGTt> supercat§ fedora版的是只能使用 nouveau驅動
<supercat> 美版还早呢，而且美版活动都少很多
<supercat> 最近官方在搞神兽Wi-Fi配信呢
<loy> supercat: ACG的汉化版都出来了……
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 試過 eth0 wlan0 ppp0
<supercat> 俺反正能看懂啊
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 用ifup那个也能连网在tty下？
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 恩
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 哦
<loy> 没想到 desmume这个模拟器这么给力
<supercat> desmume还是不错的
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 我在 升級 fedora15>fedora16 後 使用過。，升級重啓就進入桌面了
<loy> 升到0.99后玩DG9都很流畅
<loy> 0.98的时候确实不行
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 话说那怎么选择哪个网络用ifup在tty
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 如果同时有多个wifi存在周围
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 我當時是 tty下 tab補全的
<supercat> 那个乃会需要iwconfig的
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 补全网络名称？
<supercat> 要选择SSID……
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ .. 就編輯 /etc/sysconfig/nm,,,-script。。
<supercat> 反正命令行下连Wi-Fi麻烦得要死
<CyrusYzGTt> supercat§ +1
<jusss> 。。。
<jusss> 想求个教程链接
<loy>  desmume0.99真的不是一般的流畅
<jusss> supercat: 那些服务器不是据说不装桌面的吗，他们联网不是在cli下吗
<supercat> 可惜3DS暂时木有模拟器能玩的说……
<supercat> 服务器要连Wi-Fi的么?!?
<loy> 而且还是建立在比No$GBA更好的渲染的基础上
<supercat> CLI下连普通的网卡超容易
<CyrusYzGTt> loy§ 對於木有這些遊戲的我來說，感覺不到什麼
<jusss> supercat: 哦
<supercat> No$GBA早就不更新了吧……
<supercat> 而且还整成了收费的玩意
<loy> 据说从0.98到0.99底层改用了JIT技术 性能一下子……
<supercat> 模拟器必须要JIT的啊
<loy> No$GBA主要是渲染不行 画面总是少了很多东西
<supercat> 那些游戏主机的模拟器没有JIT是根本不能用的
<jusss> supercat: 连普通网卡用啥指令
<supercat> ifconfig/ifup啊
<supercat> ifup要先配置好就是
<loy> supercat: 而且在之前都不敢想的linux上也能
<jusss> supercat: 还得配置？感觉好麻烦
<loy> 用T^T
<supercat> Debian是/etc/network/interfaces这个文件
<supercat> Linux下现在能用的模拟器也不少了
<jusss> supercat: 在配置里咋写？
<supercat> pcsxr, pcsx2, mame, vba, dolphin-emu...
<supercat> 这个自己去找文档吧…………
<jusss> 哦
<cocotyty> 这么晚了还有人啊
<jusss> 我还是睡觉去吧，各位晚安
<cocotyty> 。。。
<cocotyty> 我一来就没人了。。
<cocotyty> 悲剧
<cocotyty> 额
<xfig> 有人啊
<loy> supercat: 只要还是NDS的游戏多吧？
<cocotyty> 是熬夜写代码么
<xfig> 时差党。。
<cocotyty>  :o 哦
<supercat> 连PSP的模拟器都能玩现在(主要是因为它是Java写的)
<supercat> 不过现在俺除了PSV没有，掌机基本都能玩了
<cocotyty> 玩游戏不如把妹子
<xfig> supercat: JIT性能也这么高？
<loy> supercat: PSP？性能如何？
<loy> supercat: 我就比较在意NDS
<supercat> 貌似还可以
<supercat> 不过掌机还是用真正的机器玩舒服点
<loy> supercat: GBA手机都能玩
<cocotyty> 我觉得还是平板好玩
<loy> cocotyty: 平板没按键玩游戏始终是硬伤
<cocotyty> 你们都是用啥玩irc的
<cocotyty> 求解
<loy> 据说Apple要出官方的游戏键盘了
<loy> cocotyty: erc
<xfig> cocotyty: erc
<cocotyty> erc是啥 智商捉急
<loy> 登这个服务器的多数是erc吧
<cocotyty> 还是索尼比较靠谱
<CyrusYzGTt> cocotyty§ xchat
<xfig> loy: 为啥是erc比较多？
<supercat> irssi
<loy> xfig: 因为erc默认就是这个服务器
<cocotyty> 哦哦哦
<cocotyty> 我用的opera
<cocotyty> 真心觉得opera还不错
<CyrusYzGTt> cocotyty§ .. opera黨？？ ee的門徒。。
<xfig> loy: 哦
<cocotyty> ？？ee是啥
<loy> 我是chrome的死忠
<cocotyty> opera 屌丝专用浏览器 高帅富都是chrome
<supercat> Fx死忠路过
<loy> ……chrome已经很大众化了
<loy> 老一代FX死忠比较多
<loy> 历史遗留问题
<cocotyty> ff是老手用的
<loy> chrome毕竟年轻
<supercat> 不喜欢啥都是Google的玩意
<loy> 肯定借鉴了fx
<cocotyty> google挺不错的
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 一般是排第二的最好用
<cocotyty> 我喜欢 但是老上不去
<loy> UbuntuTalk: 排第二的是IE
<cocotyty> google的东西我最喜欢安卓
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 第一
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] ie不是25%么
<cocotyty> 话说，表示ubuntu系统啥时候能出来啊
<cocotyty> 我是说手机
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 不是已经 出来 了么
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 手机就不想了
<loy> 早就出了
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 现在安猪已经 很好用了
<loy> 只是不能保证兼容性而已
<loy> 而且又杀出个Firefox OS
<cocotyty> 。。ff的系统有人刷上了么
<loy> ff的系统概念很牛逼
<loy> cocotyty: 我用过模拟器
<cocotyty> 我觉得一切推崇webos的都得死
<cocotyty> 模拟器速度如何
<cocotyty> js 太扯淡了。。。
<cocotyty> 速度上不去
<supercat> 在Android搞个VNC X Server，然后用chroot跑个Debian
<loy> cocotyty: 从代码编译的 速度很快 3秒钟启动
<cocotyty> 额 卡不卡
<supercat> Tizen的模拟器俺弄过
<cocotyty> loy：卡不卡
<loy> cocotyty: JS的速度很快的现在
<cocotyty> js速度比上java么
<supercat> 主要是HTML5啦
<supercat> 那俺还说Java比得过C/C++么…………233
<loy> cocotyty: 不会卡 就是当时还不是很稳定
<supercat> 做个界面还好
<cocotyty> 安卓的java都那么卡的让人受不了 何况js
<loy> 不过稳定这种东西都是迟早的
<loy> chrome刚开始也不稳定
<loy> 后来……后来都没见他不稳定过
<cocotyty>  :o
<cocotyty> opera更稳定
<cocotyty> 就是太慢了
<loy> opera很快的说
<loy> operq我的手机一直在用
<loy> opera就是适合网速慢的设备
<cocotyty> 能有chrome快就好了
<loy> opera渲染图片和字体无人能及
<cocotyty> opera 啊 手机上用opera next 最好了
<loy> 要是能就一睹他引擎的代码就好了……
<ifceux> opera!
<xfig> 有用netsurf的没？
<loy> 不过网速好的情况下opera的优势就没了
<cocotyty> netsurf是啥
<xfig> cocotyty: 浏览器
<cocotyty> 额 你们用ubuntu是因为啥 啊
<xfig> cocotyty: 据说可以像w3m那种，frame-buffer显示
<loy> 搞开发还是linux方便
<loy> 而且现在linux也已经很成熟了
<xfig> cocotyty: 工作啊
<cocotyty> 程序员还是？
<xfig> cocotyty: 科研民工
<cocotyty> 碉堡。。。
<xfig> cocotyty: 跟程序员也差不多，天天代码伺候
<cocotyty> 额
<cocotyty> 主要是搞什么啊
<xfig> cocotyty: 数值计算，大规模并行
<cocotyty> 哦 好高深的说
<cocotyty> 睡觉去了 xfig晚安
<xfig> cocotyty: 晚安
<supercat> 撤了~
 * ifceux http://www.douban.com/photos/photo/875554945/#image 
<ifceux> 直击美国农民的悲惨生活
<piggybox> lol
<ifceux> piggybox: 有些弱智竟然不懂这里的幽默，唉
<qsdiy> 所以说这个世界上永远不缺2b
<ofan> yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<FrankLv_> 我需要window下分割下iso文件到 2G，然后 linux上合并 不知如何操作?
<ofan> FrankLv: cat a b > c
<Saiki> cfy: are you there?
 * Saiki wonders if anyone's here and remembers him
#ubuntu-cn 2012-08-15
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> FrankLv_: windows的gnu cat 或者 gnu split. 但最安全的还是windows的 7zip
<MeaCulpa> FrankLv_: gnu tar当然也可以
<cfy> 都什么？
<MeaCulpa> ...
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 在讲什么？
<cfy> lag 1.....
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 我在说，01:54 < FrankLv_> 我需要window下分割下iso文件到 2G，然后 linux上合并 不知如何操作?
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 原来是凌晨2点说的，lol
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 额，我的屏幕被quit和joined塞满了。。。
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 你难道不ignore quit/join?
<cfy> FrankLv_: 那7z不错。直接用最低压缩比,这样合并时，还有crc效验
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 没阿,觉得没必要阿。
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 有时我也要看这些信息阿
<cfy> Oooops: ee早
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: . 昨天我jay1了
<barney> 国内有irc聊天室吗
<Oooops> cfy: momo
<maplebeats> barney: 这不是就么
<Oooops> MeaCulpa: 昨天没空
<barney> 这都是技术的啊
<barney> 找个扯淡的地方
<maplebeats> barney: Orz吧
<maplebeats> barney: #Orz
<barney> 有这样的频道？
<maplebeats> 恩
<barney> 没人吧
<maplebeats> 人少。。。下午有些吧
<Cherrot> hi~
<kk> Cherrot, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<greencat> hi all
<maplebeats> greencat: hihi
<greencat> hi all
<maplebeats> kk: hello
<kk> greencat, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<maplebeats> kk: 123
<greencat> kk ni shi nv de ma /
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • lightdm无法登录，shell登录后发现不执行.bashrc，求解？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384209 前两天源里xserver-xorg-* 有一次升级，升级完重启结果X就悲剧了： 开机会进入Low graphic模式，可以手动启动lightdm服务，而且分辨率也正常，但就是无法登录（输入密码登陆后马 …
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 快餐
<Cherrot> 呀 头回见到我的帖子被kk广播哎
<zhangjg> 现在发贴的人不多的原因吧
<greencat> mei ren ma
<greencat> ni men hai you qi ta de qun ma
<Cherrot> zhangjg: 也是哈
<Cherrot> greencat: 这不是群。。。
<Cherrot> adam8157: 早～
<greencat> na zhe shi sheng mei a lun tan ?
<Cherrot> greencat: IRC啊  你没输入法？
<maplebeats> 拼音群？
<greencat> jiu shi
<Cherrot> maplebeats: tty下也会是non-login shell吗？
<whi5key> greencat HELLO，拼音君
<greencat> ni hao hao jiu bu jian la haha
<Cherrot> greencat: 好陌生的nick哦
<maplebeats> Cherrot: 你测一下就知道了
<maplebeats> Cherrot: [[ ! -o login ]]
<greencat> wo jue de hen hao a greencat
<maplebeats> 要么说英文，要么说中文。拼音算什么啊
<Cherrot> maplebeats: 好滴   又得等下班了  蛋都碎了
<Cherrot> greencat: 绿猫子
<greencat> haha wo de zhong wen bi ying wen hao suo yi yong pin yin haha
<greencat> dou zai si liao ma zheng mei mei ren da zi a
<adam8157> Cherrot: 早
<whi5key> pinyin kan zhe tou teng ai
<greencat> mei ban fa a!!!
<greencat> wo hai yi wei ge wei gao shou neng jie jue wo de shu ru wen ti ne ?
<whi5key> 你系统究竟出啥问题了啊
<hamo> adam8157: 早...饥渴蛋
<adam8157> hamo: 擦
<greencat> wo yong de winxp he irssi
<zhpeng> adam8157, hamo 早，我相要大咪咪的妹子
<greencat> na ni you da mimi de a
<zhpeng> adam8157, hamo 昨晚都失眠了
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> zhpeng: 和你妹子分了?
<zhpeng> adam8157, hamo 没有，我只是单纯的想要大咪咪的妹子了
<hamo> zhpeng: 按 adam8157 的理论， 一看就是没谈过恋爱的
<adam8157> hamo: 他这个不适用
<greencat> wei sheng mei zhe mei shuo ne ?
<zhpeng> adam8157, hamo 谈过啊
<zhpeng> adam8157, hamo 我是好色的金牛男，只爱大咪咪。。。
<Oooops> 按照生理知识，像蛋蛋这样长得高的，都是晚熟。 hamo
<Oooops> zhpeng: 你有资格？
 * adam8157 你们一大早这是要干啥
<greencat> da mi mi bu hao a
<zhpeng> adam8157, 我去弄咖啡
<zhpeng> Oooops, 啥资格。。
<hamo> adam8157: 话说provision具体啥意思？
<zhpeng> greencat, 为啥不好。。
<Oooops> 啥尺寸，穿啥衣服。lol
<zhpeng> hamo, 供给品。。
<greencat> yin wei da mi mi hen rong yi xia chui
<Cherrot> adam8157: 啥理论啊？
<Cherrot> whi5key: 是问我吗？
<Cherrot> maplebeats: 如果是non-login shell，有啥办法解决呢？
<hamo> Cherrot: bash --login重新运行一个shell就行
<hamo> Cherrot: 我现在就这么干
<greencat> da mi mi rong yi shou di xin ying li ying xiaNG !!
<Cherrot> hamo: 那我的lightdm登录不了是不是也和这个有关系？
<hamo> Cherrot: 这个就不知道了
<Oooops> Cherrot: 先看你的帐号对得上不嘛。
<Oooops> 重装系统，。。帖子里面都说了
<Oooops> 说不定帐号目录都对不上。乱挂载的
<greencat> MEI ren li da pin yin de ma
<adam8157> hamo: py那个没了
<Cherrot> Oooops: 帐号对的上啊  /home的文件都在的啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 小米手机降价了 去买不
<adam8157> imtxc: 不
<greencat> xiao mi shi la ji
<whi5key> 别买  年底一堆上市的
<jhello> 哈喽
<Oooops> Cherrot: 你那情况，和lighdm屁关系啊。是进去后退出的
<imtxc> adam8157: 对了，那个招商的携程卡，黑色的是普卡对吧。
<adam8157> imtxc: 对
<Oooops> 说明帐号有问题。
<Cherrot> imtxc: 还真降了啊……
<imtxc> adam8157: 那就好，黄色的好丑，上次给我据了，突然又给通知邮寄了。。。
<imtxc> Cherrot: 是啊，今天貌似价格都好猛。
<lightning1141> greencat: 为什么不弄个输入法?
<greencat> gou chan huo jiu shi la ji de dai ming ci haha
<greencat> mei ren jiao wo ru he zuo
<lightning1141> greencat: .........
<Cherrot> Oooops: 恩 看来是。  userid我还真没检查，难道会不是1000？
<greencat> mei ren jiao wo ni ke yi gei wo nong yi ge ma
<Cherrot> imtxc: 我买了个1000的联想A789...
<jhello> 问下IRC这东西有命令的吗
<lightning1141> greencat: search the internet
<lightning1141> jhello: 有
<jhello> 哦
<greencat> mei yong sheng mei guan jian ci a
<lightning1141> greencat: 你是ubuntu系统?没有ibus吗
<Cherrot> jhello: /help
<greencat> wo shi windos xp
<jhello> 3Q
<Cherrot> greencat: sheng mei  是 什么 吧？  你这拼音不过关啊
<greencat> wo mei xue hao pin yin hen bao qian
<lightning1141> greencat: google拼音?qq拼音
<greencat> mei yong
<lightning1141> ?
<greencat> wo shi yong de irssi zai windos xp xia
<Cherrot> greencat: 你还不如 webchat.freenode.net 呢
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<lightning1141> greencat: 换个客户端?
<adam8157> roylez_: 傻乐
<roylez_> adam8157: 基蛋
<adam8157> roylez_: 傻乐
<cfy> palomino|working: 破马
<greencat> bu xiang yong wang luo ban de irc
<roylez_> adam8157: 鸭蛋
<cfy> ä¿©op
<adam8157> roylez_: 傻乐
<adam8157> roylez_: 傻乐
<adam8157> roylez_: 傻乐
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<roylez_> adam8157: 蠢蛋
<lightning1141> greencat: mirc
<kk> adam8157: .. ..
<roylez_> adam8157: 臭蛋
<adam8157> ...
<greencat> wo xiang yong weechat dan shi hai shi buxing
 * palomino|working ｓｌａｐs roylez_ around a bit with a large trout
<roylez_> adam8157: 皮蛋
 * Cherrot 围观互掐
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
<jhello> 那位大侠咋不用中文输入法啊
<adam8157> roylez_: 赐予你力量
<jhello> \help
<greencat> wo bu shi da xia wo shi cai niao
<jhello> 打错了
<jhello> 菜鸟咋不用中文输入法啊
<cfy> 这就kick了？
<cfy> roylez_: Cherrot貌似啥也没干阿
<Cherrot> roylez_: 为什么是我……
<jhello> 这东西还有管理员呢
<Cherrot> jhello: 是 /help
<roylez_> Cherrot: 叫丫围观
 * Cherrot TAT
<zhpeng> kk, fuck you
<jhello> 嗯 我也发现了
<adam8157> roylez_: 竟然没去公司
<kk> zhpeng, 我不回应以及亵渎。  ㍢ 
<cfy> 难道。。主席的永久op被弄掉了？
<hamo> adam8157: 没了...
<zhpeng> kk, 给我一个大咪咪的妹子成不
<Cherrot> greencat: 为了我们的眼睛 去 http://webchat.freenode.net吧
<jhello> 这个聊天软件不能发图嘛
<Cherrot> cfy: 还有永久op这一说？
<Cherrot> jhello: ubuntu 中文频道 || http://bbs.csdn.net/IndexPage/SmartQuestion.aspx || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || Paste: http://code.bulix.org || Log: http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs || Image: http://imagebin.org
<kk> Cherrot,啥网址y 提问的智慧
<greencat> ni men zhe shi qi shi da pin yi de
 * Cherrot 擦 提问的智慧是贴的csdn的。。。
<cfy> Cherrot: 你看 adam8157
<lightning1141> greencat: 换个客户端不行吗?
<jhello> 谢谢回答我问题～～
<Cherrot> cfy: adam8157 目前没帽子啊
<Cherrot> jhello: 不用客气～
<cfy> Cherrot: 你继续观察
<adam8157> Cherrot: 我想有就有
<greencat> wo jiu shi xi huan irssi hai you weechat
<cfy> 神蛋
<Cherrot> adam8157: 哦 明白了  主席还要乞求一下才能有帽子～
<mraandtux> #linuxdeepin
<lightning1141> greencat: .......
<beastie> alks     ] [ piggybox        ] [ yuxans       ]
<beastie> 10:16 [ cleamoon      ] [ jack77213  ] [ pl_014          ] [ zhangjg      ]
<beastie> 10:16 [ CyrusYzGTt    ] [ jade-shan  ] [ pourtech        ] [ zhao_        ]
<lightning1141> mraandtux: 我在
<adam8157> Cherrot: 我相当于教皇, 他相当于皇帝, 虽然是我给他戴帽子, 但是...
<CyrusYzGTt> beastie§ ?? 啥事？
<hamo> Cherrot: 太上皇和皇上的关系
<yuxans> beastie: ?
<stardiviner> old dik, new dik
<cfy> 一个是主席。。。。
<cfy> 一个是蛋蛋。。。。
 * hamo 拜基尾席...
<cfy> 就这个关系。。。
 * Cherrot 看到蛋蛋哥和主席的关系  终于知道啥叫淫威了……
<cfy> hamo: 早啊
<stardiviner> 主席, 蛋蛋, 大神呀
<hamo> Cherrot: 小心被kick
<hamo> cfy: 早
<Cherrot> ...
<cfy> hamo: Cherrot 刚被kick
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.cardcmb.com/safe/mima.html
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 招商银行-2007五重安全
<roylez_> adam8157: 有点想把密码取消掉
<adam8157> roylez_: 一直没密码
 * hamo 有木有人想办运通卡啊？
<greencat> ni yao chu guo a
<roylez_> hamo: 运通渣，很多地方刷不了
<adam8157> roylez_: 现在好了
<jhello> 大家都用什么版本啊
<hamo> roylez_: 运通银联卡...
<jhello> 有木有用arch的。。
<hamo> roylez_: 刷不了走银联嘛...
<rechael> 问一下  gftp如何下目录啊  好像只能下单个文件
 * adam8157 working
<Oooops> 终于不 afk了
<Oooops> 爽了
<cfy> .....
<cfy> ee咋了
<hamo> roylez_: 你想从银行手里把无密码消费的那24小时的钱搞回来，难上加难
<Oooops> cfy: 你错过了啥
<lightning1141> jack77213: #archlinux-cn
<cfy> Oooops: 我不知道。。
<jhello> o 3Q
<hamo> roylez_: 还是有密码自己控制比较心安
<roylez_> hamo: 签名好不好
<roylez_> hamo: 有密码的时候那才叫作是没办法
<hamo> roylez_: 你觉得国内会有收单的人看签名？
<roylez_> hamo: 收单的时候不管，但是你可以在收到月结单的时候拒付
<Cherrot> hamo: 有密码不久责任自负了么
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 来吃饭不
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 成啊，我现在出门...
<hamo> roylez_: 还没试过拒付
<Oooops> 拒付，没搞过。
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: KFC？
<Oooops> 估计更麻烦
<hamo> Cherrot: 是啊...密码这个东西当然需要自己保管...
<zhpeng> 哥们向来不用什么信用卡
<Oooops> 带上身份证，dna检验报告，去拒付吧
 * hamo 不能同意神更多...
<Oooops> 语病。 hamo
<roylez_> hamo: 蚯蚓神
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 稍等
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 我先闪，nnnd
<Oooops> 破蛤蟆，那百度网盘还不搞好
<Ooooops> Oooops: 管不了那边啊
<Oooops> 现在一个1xxM的，咋传回家嘛
<Ooooops> Oooops: 那边今年准备用网盘盈利呢...估计没时间搞这个了..
<Oooops> 谁有ftp
<Oooops> 匿名的，去试试。不知道有大小限制没。nnnnd
<cfy> Oooops: 这才多大。。。
<cfy> ......
<cfy> 搞不清楚了。。
<Oooops> 你有？
<Ooooops> Oooops: 搞个U盘都解决了...
 * gfrog 早
<maplebeats> afk?
<cfy> Oooops: 存单片机里
<Oooops> 破蛤蟆，没出过好主意
<cfy> Oooops: 存arm里。100M的网络，10s存好
<cfy> Oooops: 然后到家后，再取出来
<mao> ssh连接，输入密码也正确，然后就不动了
<mao> ctrl+c,ctrl+d都不好使
<kingbo> 早
<Oooops> 啥。有那么多的flash?
<Cherrot> mao: 网络太差？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求鸟哥的Linux私房菜-基础学习篇视频 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384216 求鸟哥的Linux私房菜-基础学习篇视频 统计信息: 发表于 由 raozhenyu — 2012-08-15 10:23
<Oooops> 破嘎嘛。切了嘎嘛。
<Oooops> 居然用k
<gfrog> Oooops: oops神。
<Ooooops> gfrog 你怎么惹到神了？
<mao> Cherrot: 应该不是，我从本机上ssh也是那样
<mao> Cherrot: 应该不是，我从本机上登录也是那样
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 请问ubuntu12.04命令行如何删除系统自带的游戏？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384218 请问ubuntu12.04命令行如何删除系统自带的游戏～～～～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wisp888 — 2012-08-15 10:46
<kingbo> gentoo自从去掉local.start后，不登录怎么自动启动后台程序，想开机启动kvm
<FrankLv> 请问 主板+i3 intel集成显卡 Linux下的显卡装哪个的？
<Cherrot> FrankLv: 就用自带的就行啊
<maplebeats> FrankLv: 就这样子
<FrankLv> Cherrot: 自带？ startx没起来，看来需要配置下
<Cherrot> FrankLv: 装 xserver-xorg-video-intel ?
<FrankLv> 看到有个intel graphic网站 http://intellinuxgraphics.org/ 更强大些么？
<kk> FrankLv ⇪ t: Intel Linux Graphics
<maplebeats> 哦。。。你说装哪个驱动？
<kingbo> 找到了,有个后台/etc/init.d/local；/etc/local.d/*.start为开始的，/etc/local.d/*.stop为停止的
<FrankLv> maplebeats: en
<maplebeats> 装xf86-video-intel
<FrankLv> 看到我centos  yum源里有  intel-gpu-tools.x86_64 和 xorg-x11-drv-intel.x86_64 应该能用
<FrankLv> 我想我的i3硬件属于 HD Intel® HD Graphics (used in Intel® 2010 Core™ i7/i5/i3 processor family) 吧
<zhpeng> FrankLv, 装xf86-video-intel 是对的，这个包是两个intel驱动合的
<FrankLv> zhpeng: en， http://intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html 这里有 2D 3D kernel 看得我眼花了 :P
<kk> FrankLv ⇪ ti: Intel Linux Graphics: Downloads
<zhpeng> FrankLv, 再来一个mesa被
<adam8157> gfrog: 顶层可以考虑么?
<gfrog> adam8157: 会热，会漏水，如果实在没合适的可以考虑，尽量别碰。
<gfrog> adam8157: 我那个是顶层，但是是新房子外加是尖顶，所以我就忍了。
<zhpeng> adam8157, 来一个顶层小复式，买一层赠一层
<gfrog> adam8157: 一层顶层要不得啊。
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<Ooooops> adam8157: 顶层小复式可以
<zhpeng> adam8157, 前提是做房的有良心
<zhpeng> adam8157, 我哥的老婆的爷爷买的就是小复式，老洋气了，家里还有个楼梯的
<Oooops> 有这前提？
<Oooops> 房产的，不可能的
<Ooooops> adam8157: 你就从了kaka吧...
<zhpeng> adam8157, lixiaoliang....
<debianer> 手机里怎么用ngrep查询gtalk是否加密传输？
<Ooooops> adam8157: 无节操...
<zhpeng> adam8157, 混蛋
<Oooops> adam8157: 不错。比较仔细。没搞错人。
<Oooops> 破蛤蟆。想害我啊
<adam8157> Oooops: 当然不会
 * Ooooops 咩哈哈
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃需要智能机了骚年。
<Ooooops> gfrog 咋又扯上智能机了？
<adam8157> gfrog: sigh...
<Oooops> jabber - Logging in: Signing off..
<adam8157> gfrog: 完税证明好干啥?
<gfrog> Ooooops: 蛋蛋的手机被某网站鄙视了。
<gfrog> adam8157: 温拿。
<adam8157> gfrog: 啊?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额  你还在用镶钻nokia?
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没镶
<jyfl987> adam8157: 中国大陆地区限量10款 政治局大佬一人一个 加上你
<netf0x> 吃饭ing
<Ooooops> adam8157: 啥时候组团面叫兽去？
<italks> 吃饭回来
<roylez> Ooooops: 蚯蚓神
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<Ooooops> roylez: 樂樂乖...
<Ooooops> roylez: 看清我有几个结再说...
 * Ooooops 咩哈哈
<lainme> Oooops: oops
<Ooooops> roylez: 神你都敢踢了...
 * Cherrot 缅怀  这就是人定胜天啊
<adam8157> Ooooops: 国庆回家呢
<adam8157> roylez: 傻乐
<roylez> adam8157: 笨蛋
<Ooooops> adam8157: 那就别等国庆了呗...
<Ooooops> adam8157: 找个周末什么的
<adam8157> Ooooops: 一天来回?
<Ooooops> adam8157: 周五走...周日回呗...让叫兽给找地
<Ooooops> adam8157: 饼都没啥玩的...关键是去蹭饭..
<croner> Hi
<adam8157> Ooooops: 0_0
<kk> croner, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<vchi> fcitx很好用
<croner> lol
<croner> agreed
<Momo__> helo
<Momo__> 有活人没
<Momo__> 有活人没
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你又要回家？ 要不帮我代买鱿鱼仔吧
<adam8157> jyfl987: 可以, 但是我也带不了多少...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 也可以就地发货
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那东西我实在是太喜欢吃了 额
<adam8157> jyfl987: 那玩儿也就一般...
<Momo__> ........
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你经常吃当然不觉得了 就好像外地人去我们那吃我们的菜 感觉很好吃 我们也就觉得很一般了
<Momo__> 哪边呀
<jyfl987> . ANI is lightweight like a shell script but fast like C, safe like Java, and implicitly massively parallel like a language for the parallel processing age should be.
<jyfl987> 牛皮有点大
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋快上。 RT @yegle: 『花旗集团（Citigroup）现招web安全分析师若干，两个方向：白盒或黑盒。白盒要求有web开发经验，有安全基本知识。黑盒要求有渗透测试经验。Base在Florida，求美帝留学党关注。求rt。请发简历到sun.flower.88820囧gmail』
<adam8157> gfrog: 安全 这么高级的东西咱不懂啊
<gfrog> Ooooops: adam8157 饼都？ 哪里？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 看到没 方向， 意思是要培养啊
<jyfl987> gfrog: 难道是开封？
<Momo__> 哇  基本知识
<gfrog> adam8157: 也不难，乃不是还报安全的bug嘛？ lol
<gfrog> jyfl987: 有可能。
<gfrog> adam8157: 我在家也发现乃带那种鱿鱼仔了。。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 反正开封菜都是饼
<piggybox> jyfl987:  这些golang早就做到了吧
<Momo__> = =
<jyfl987> piggybox: who knows
<adam8157> gfrog: 那个东西其实一般吃不大惯, 有点腥
<jyfl987> piggybox: 不过golang目前性能可不如c
<gfrog> adam8157: 显然，没鲜的好吃。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你海边人扯什么腥
<jyfl987> gfrog: 我就喜欢吃腌的 没办法  我们那边的口味如此
 * adam8157 新鲜的海货都不腥
<gfrog> jyfl987: zeze
<Momo__>  我们这边海鲜都是冷冻的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我吃过最腥的东西是鱿鱼的内脏, 很香 也很腥
<Momo__> 额  这没吃过额
<piggybox> jyfl987:  fast like C不是fast as C嘛
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃够重口，我能吃下去生的东西也就是海蛎子和虾肉。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我以后去海边再说吧  不过那些排档饭店都宰人呢
<adam8157> gfrog: 又不是说生的
 * adam8157 海蛎子, 虾, geli, 生的都可以吃
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧，鱿鱼乃还吃内脏，不怕吃到墨汁？  哈哈
<jyfl987> adam8157: 有啥好吃的？没味道呢
<jyfl987> gfrog: 额  鱿鱼有墨？
<gfrog> jyfl987: 。。。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 有 不多
<adam8157> 墨鱼最多
<piggybox> 和乌贼是一家
<jyfl987> adam8157: 怎么鱿鱼也有墨
<jyfl987> 这样
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那种像蝙蝠一样的鱼你们那有么
<adam8157> 墨鱼 shao鱼 鱿鱼 乌贼 章鱼 是不同的东西
<gfrog> jyfl987: 老板儿鱼？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 当然有
<gfrog> jyfl987: 那货是鲨鱼的一种。
<piggybox> 那种只在动物园里见过
<adam8157> gfrog: 普通的也有, 尾巴带刺儿
<gfrog> adam8157: 尾巴带刺儿？ 啥玩意？
<adam8157> gfrog: é±¼
<gfrog> adam8157: 没见过，只见过光尾巴的。
 * adam8157 安康鱼是好东西
<jyfl987> adam8157: 关键是有没有人卖着吃
<jyfl987> 感觉海鱼好啊 基本没刺
<gfrog> jyfl987: 乃是没见过刺多的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 海里面, 奇怪的东西多了
<jyfl987> gfrog: 什么样的刺多？
<Momo__> .......................................
<Momo__> 晕
<gfrog> jyfl987: 擦，忘了叫啥了，当年最喜欢烤那货吃的。
<Momo__> ，，
<jyfl987> gfrog: 大鱼很好
<jyfl987> gfrog: 大鱼跟肥肉弄一块 再加干菜烧到干
<gfrog> jyfl987: 好奇怪的吃法呢。
<Momo__> 对啊
<Momo__> 一般鱼都是独自烧的
<jyfl987> gfrog: 我们那边就这么搞 干菜跟肥肉是必然搭配 肥肉的油被干菜吸收了 两个都好吃  鱼跟肉一起烧是因为鱼没什么油
<Momo__> 红烧鱼。。。醋鱼。。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/48d8bca5gw1dvx8h9ul69j.jpg
<Momo__> 微薄 早看到了
<jyfl987> 终于搞清楚数学的几大主题了
<Momo__> 0.O
<cfy> jyfl987: 文科生哥哥好
<cfy> jyfl987: 话说你啥专业的？
<jyfl987> cfy: 拿的是 公共失业管理学位 方向是媒介经营管理
<jyfl987> cfy: 你要实习了？
<jyfl987> 以后我就说管理学吧  tnnd 这专业说起来真麻烦
<cfy> jyfl987: 哦。。。是阿
<jusss> 哇咔咔，据传某部部长玩双飞被抓
<imtxc> jusss: 图呢图呢
<jyfl987> jusss: 你啊 too young
 * Ooooops 你们居然聊鱼聊得这么hi...
<Ooooops> adam8157: 给我有搞点鱿鱼吃...
<archl> adam8157: ...
<Ooooops> adam8157: s/有/也/
<adam8157> Ooooops: 可以
<jyfl987> Ooooops: 你搞51么
<adam8157> archl: 罗姐好
<jyfl987> 袋鼠回来了么
<archl> adam8157:  好
<palomino|working> 我也要... , adam8157
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我该跟你私聊的 额
<adam8157> palomino|working: 好啊
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> >_<
<Ooooops> jyfl987: 搞过...
 * Ooooops momo palomino|working
 * palomino|working momo Ooooops 
<jyfl987> Ooooops: 靠 原来是你 我以为是ee
 * Ooooops 第二个达成...第一个被骗的是 基主席...
<palomino|working> ...
<jyfl987> Ooooops: 不过你既然搞过 我有个问题  读一个51核soc的rom 是不是物理上的方法都一样的 还是跟厂家有关系
<archl> jyfl987: 到了。
<jyfl987> archl: 现在在哪里呢
<archl> jyfl987: 26号之后去北京
<archl> jyfl987: 在故乡。
<jyfl987> archl: 我忘了你故乡在哪个城市
<archl> archl: 山东潍坊
<Ooooops> jyfl987: 没临幸过这么多厂商的...
<jyfl987> 好吧 你来帝都做啥 上访么
<Ooooops> jyfl987: 问神..
<archl> jyfl987: 。。。
<jusss> jyfl987: http://wap.sogou.com/web/uID=vsexI-0VCG_vS8ym/v=2/sz=0-0/type=1/sp=1/ct=120815130708/keyword=%E5%88%98%E5%BF%97%E5%86%9B++3p/pid=ucwebxml2/dp=1/e=1000/de=1/tc?pg=webz&clk=2&url=http%3A%2F%2Fb1.v6.com.cn%2Fviewthread-41384.html&f=0&id=d715af2c-4d23-4e56-8677-0f1b3999674b&pid=ucwebxml2&dp=1&de=1&e=1000&w=1254
<kk> jusss,啥网址y 堪比贝卢斯科尼：传刘志军喜欢金丝猫，常与俄美女玩3P_笑话_价值人生_中国最专业的股民社区
<jyfl987> Ooooops: 那你已知的呢 我面向的对象很窄 就是u盘 我找了很多方案 都是51核的
<jyfl987> archl: 老实交待
<adam8157> Ooooops: 你就没骗到过我
<Ooooops> jyfl987: 我已知的，貌似没有从内部访问ROM的方法...都是搞RAM
<Ooooops> adam8157: 你死精死精的...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 说明你骗人技巧比较高
<jyfl987> Ooooops: 但是那些u盘量产工具怎么说？
<maplebeats> 量产刷flash?
<archl> jyfl987: 。。。
<jyfl987> 对啊 我想读出那个flash固件 看看他们的代码是怎么写的
<archl> jyfl987: 拉你上访去。
<adam8157> Ooooops: 观察能力强
<jyfl987> archl: 我日沐天恩 哪里还需要上访
<jusss> Ooooops: 你没改username
<archl> jyfl987: 抗议对jyf的非人待遇
<jyfl987> archl: 我本来就不是人么
<Ooooops> jyfl987: 那些也是从外部访问的，类似与刷写器的原理
<jyfl987> Ooooops: 我只想知道是不是统一的方法的 因为我看许多刷机工具能刷系列的
<archl> jyfl987: 半身人么？
<Ooooops> jyfl987: 是从外部访问主控芯片，然后主控操作flash...话说一般都是一个系列的主控用同一个软件的
<jyfl987> archl: 差不多
<jyfl987> Ooooops: 额 原来如此
<adam8157> 这种初步的东西都上cu首页... http://blog.chinaunix.net/uid-27105712-id-3313293.html
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: linux下so动态库一些不为人知的秘密（上）_raochaoxun-ChinaUnix博客
<jyfl987> Ooooops: 难道不能用一个编程器用统一的方法读取么？
<archl> adam8157:  当。
<archl> adam8157: 我被认为是不负责的人。
<adam8157> archl: 花花公子 (盖戳
<archl> adam8157: 。。。
<jyfl987> 基本上每一个linux 程序都至少会有一个动态库，查看某个程序使用了那些动态库，使用ldd命令查看   adam8157 这开头第一句就有问题
<adam8157> jyfl987: 别深究
<jyfl987> adam8157: 需要用才有动态库 不需要完全可以不用 自己写汇编 走syscall就没有
<archl> adam8157: 没对任何固定事物有长时间爱好——这就是花花公子的含义么？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 另外 ldd早就被证明是不安全的了 额
<Ooooops> jyfl987: 接口不一样啊
<adam8157> jyfl987: 当然, 你把c静态了也可以
<jyfl987> archl: 话说你来干嘛呢
<archl> jyfl987: 不知道啊。
<jyfl987> adam8157: c还有个 libc吧  编译器可以连这个也不要么
<archl> jyfl987: 反正澳洲不能呆了就是了
<jyfl987> archl: 我说你来帝都干嘛呢
<adam8157> jyfl987: 可以静态
<archl> jyfl987: 看人
<jyfl987> archl: 回家你就老实待在家里好了么 找个学校当英语教师混日子呗
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这个我倒不知道
<archl> jyfl987: 不想找工作
<archl> jyfl987: 如此。
<jyfl987> archl: 恩 俄不死就好
 * jyfl987 除死无大事
<archl> jyfl987: 我要工作，但看不到想要的
<jyfl987> archl: 做鸭？ 陪酒
<Ooooops> adam8157: gaoji
 * adam8157 不过glibc其实是不支持静态的, 静态的缺很多东西. uclibc就好很多
<Ooooops> adam8157:  http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/9c2c349ejw1dvset5w7n6j.jpg
<jyfl987> eglibc呢
<adam8157> Ooooops: out
 * jyfl987 踩了蛤蟆把
 * jyfl987 有没有硬解tcp/ip层的芯片呢
<adam8157> jyfl987: 有
<adam8157> jyfl987: 关键字: 网络处理器
<Ooooops> adam8157: gaoji
<adam8157> Ooooops: ...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: CU大多是些回家进win操机的运维仔
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 不入牛蛋法眼的
<adam8157> ...
<Ooooops> adam8157: 牛蛋
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 吃unix饭，和边吃饭边unix的区别
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 哈哈 精辟
 * adam8157 https://mailman.archlinux.org/pipermail/arch-dev-public/2012-August/023389.html
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你看那些市面上写Linux书的，没见过他们来这里，去英文irc, 抑或在官方论坛里多问点啥
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: "  可以看到，第二步中dll依赖越多，进程启动越慢，并且发布程序的时候"
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 这个...你贴的这个文章怎么有dll..
<MeaCulpa> 难道是s/win/lin出来的文章...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我就大概看了两眼, 标题挺吸引人, 结果里面啥也没说...
<Ooooops> MeaCulpa: 牛酷胖
 * Ooooops 拜牛蛋蛋
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 人家比较高级 带了wine
<Cherrot> Ooooops: 神要去天津卫啊
 * adam8157 又一个
<jyfl987> 3
<jusss> Cherrot: 。。。
 * Cherrot 肿么了。。。
<jusss> Cherrot: 还是昨天那个变神游戏
<Cherrot> Oooops: 原来是这个……
<iOooops> 哼哼
<iFvwm1> 这个nick挺好的
<ifvwm1> 这个也很好
<iOooops> ifvwm1: 有变化么。。
 * Ooooops 咩哈哈
<ifvwm1> iOooops: 你感觉那个nick比较好看
<i0ooops> 这个怎么样？
<ifvwm1> 不如刚才那个
<roylez_> i0ooops: 还是这个好
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，完税证明
<gfrog> adam8157: 对俺没用。
<Ooooops> gfrog 你没被睡过？
<adam8157> gfrog: 啥时候有用?
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃肯定用得到，得报税啊。
<adam8157> gfrog: 去年6月才来
<gfrog> adam8157: 那不刚好一年？
<adam8157> gfrog: 自然年
 * gfrog 帝都还是挺靠谱的，给我党交的保护费还有点动静。
<gfrog> adam8157: 那也有，按月列出来的。
<roylez_> ,
<Ooooops> adam8157:  这个完睡证明不是要申请才有么...
 * gflog 帝都应该加矿工保险
<Cherrot> ,
<homa> rot over dup .
<adam8157> gfrog: 我那主卧那种户型, 58上竟然有2500出租的...
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃那个不贵，能忍就忍吧。
<adam8157> gfrog: 感觉是用1900租了个价值2500的宿舍  除了位置, 其他的条件都向宿舍看齐
<homa> adam8157: 你觉得是贵了还是便宜了
<Ooooops> adam8157: 想便宜又好，五环外吧...
<adam8157> 位置和大小值1900, 远超1900. 但是设施和条件又是1300的水平...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你来我这看看 2k所谓的主卧 就是四个墙而已 都没卫生间呢
<gfrog> adam8157: 唉，看税单又闹心了。
<adam8157> gfrog: 拿到了?
 * gfrog md，怎么这几天总闹心。
<MeaCulpa> 有税单的人，有米
<gfrog> adam8157: 前台摆着呢
<adam8157> gfrog: 等会儿去拿
<jyfl987> gfrog: 这是你每个月那几天
<gfrog> jyfl987: 呸
<jyfl987> gfrog: 更年期了
<zhangjg> 你们是那个公司的啊？
<gfrog> adam8157: 擦，这是去年的税单啊。
<adam8157> gfrog: 说了是11年自然年的
<zhangjg> 你么是哪个公司的啊？
 * gfrog 去年还交过接近4位数的所得税，万恶的天朝。
<namoamitabuddha> awesome wm 的 systray 比较糟糕似乎。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 有米
 * gfrog 那个月是肿么回事。为毛那么多。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我看我得考虑锻炼了 没有运动产生内肽菲 成天都觉得软绵绵的 无聊
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 不糟糕，其他的wm还没panel/tray呢
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 软绵绵...
 * adam8157 afk
<jyfl987> gfrog: 说明你那个月发得多
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 整个人都这样
<gfrog> jyfl987: 林妹妹
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 我经常 network-manager 的 icon 无法显示
<jyfl987> gfrog: 蛙哥哥
<gfrog> jyfl987: 乃是不是整天随地乱吐口水？
<jyfl987> gfrog: 不会 我基本不吐 我也不吐谈
<Oooops> stalonetray namoamitabuddha
<kk> 新 软件/网站开发 • 菜鸟请教C++程序布署问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384237 我用codeblock写了一个小控制台程序,如果要让它在服务器自动运行,怎么布署? 是做DEB包,还是其它方法,请大侠们给点提示 统计信息: 发表于 由 myyiping — 2012-08-15 14:07
<namoamitabuddha> Oooops: ?
<Oooops> 笨笨
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 我现在把 awesome 的 systray 关了，换用 fbpanel 的 tray 看看如何
<Cherrot> Oooops: fvwm1怎么设置network manager?
<sanrabbit> 有个feed.xml，用chrome居然不能打开，提示下载。。。
<Oooops> Cherrot: 才说了
<iOooops> Cherrot: 我怎么还在……
<gfrog> Oooops: oops 神
<Oooops> 这谁啊
<Oooops> .
<sanrabbit> 然后我用emacs编辑器打开，不知怎么当前目录生成个 #feed.xml# ，而且图标就是【订阅】的图标，而且可以用chrome打开，#.xml#？？？
<iOooops> Cherrot: 乱了……汗
<Oooops> sanrabbit: 破chrome，有啥好说的
<iOooops> Cherrot: 我的nick是注册过的啊。。。
<Cherrot> iOooops: 你可以先用勇士的
<Oooops> 。。
<hamo> 恩 不错
<sanrabbit> Oooops: #.xml# 这样命名是怎么回事？
<Cherrot> hamo: 你没ghost
<iOooops> Cherrot: 啥是ghost?
<Oooops> sanrabbit: 通常是下载的url没识别对。导致的
<Ooooops> Cherrot: 我有ghost啊...
<Cherrot> iOooops: 把nick加ghost
<Oooops> 谁注册了
<gfrog> iOooops: 叫乃不注册nick
<Oooops> Cherrot: ?
<Cherrot> iOooops: /msg nickserv help ghost
<Oooops> ~cherrot@61.135.172.68 (Cherrot Luo)
<piggybox> 原来aptitude什么参数都不加会直接进入ncurse界面，里面还有扫雷
<Oooops> .
<Oooops> piggybox: ..
<namoamitabuddha> piggybox: ...
<iOooops> jusss: 原来如此。。
<jusss> iOooops: 还给你
<iOooops> piggybox: 蛋疼不。。
<piggybox> 我一直以为aptitude是个纯命令行工具。。。
<iOooops> jusss: 俺喜欢现在的nick :D
<Oooops> iOooops: 赶紧改了。
<jusss> iOooops: 。。。小心待会被kick
<Oooops> 不准用
<namoamitabuddha> piggybox: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-reference/ch02.en.html#_basic_package_management_operations
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Chapter 2. Debian package management
 * Cherrot :(
<Oooops> 现在多好。分得清人
<namoamitabuddha> Nope
<namoamitabuddha> 我看下有没有更新
<Ooooops> Oooops: 神的淫威...
<Ooooops> adam8157:  http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/62037b5agw1dvxcd36c2yj.jpg
<namoamitabuddha> Ooooops: ...
<Oooops> 额。
<Oooops> Yang Hamo Bai 养蛤蟆伯
<Oooops> 赶紧换了
<Ooooops> Oooops: 乃咋知道我全名？
<jusss> Oooops: 没搜到stalonetry
<Oooops> 洋蛤蟆败
<Oooops> jusss: 源里面有
<Cherrot> Ooooops: 你叫杨白劳？
<Ooooops> Cherrot: ...
<jusss> Oooops: soga,等有网了再整，今天在网上搜到了ABS英文版
<Oooops> 洋白蛤蟆
<namoamitabuddha> fbpanel 够用了
<Oooops> 盐白蛤蟆
 * Ooooops 无节操神
 * Ooooops 无节操席
<Cherrot> Ooooops: 杨黑毛？
 * Ooooops 无节操蛋
<Oooops> 我踢
<Oooops> 。。
 * Cherrot 神喜蛋。。。
<jusss> http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<kk> jusss,啥网址y Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide
<gfrog> Ooooops: hamo白
<namoamitabuddha> perl vs python
<Cherrot> Ooooops: 杨白毛？
<MeaCulpa> 挑事的
<jyfl987> Oooops: 搞过51嘛
 * Ooooops 无节操蛙
 * jyfl987 蛤蟆刮
<Cherrot> XChat中怎么用 whois呢
<gip> whois
<Cherrot> whois Cherrot
<Cherrot> gip: 没有这个命令
<namoamitabuddha> /whois Cherrot
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 我的xchat中没这个命令。。
<namoamitabuddha> /who Cherrot
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 也没有 :(
<namoamitabuddha> /help
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: GUI菜单里的Whois貌似也用不了
<gip> who
<gip> xchat mei zhe ge ming ling
<Cherrot> gip: 恩 没有
<gip> 恩
<gip> clear
<imadper> gfrog 在?
<imadper> gfrog 你有没有ppc64的机器在beaker上? 借我一个用用. 跑个测试.
<gfrog> imadper: no
<imadper> gfrog ... 我申请了一天了, 还不给我...
<gfrog> imadper: my team never touch any ppc machine.
<imadper> gfrog ppc64的机器不够用呀
<imadper> gfrog 好组! 膜拜!
<gfrog> imadper: we are x86-only.
<imadper> gfrog 我也不想碰ppc64
<MeaCulpa> ppc64机器哪里有，谁出的？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ppc现在都64的了
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu 12.04安装华为EC122驱动失败 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384240 不知道什么原因Ubuntu 12.04安装EC122的驱动一直失败。但是我试着在Ubuntu 11.10上安装，成功并一切正常。会不会是因为12.04中缺少一些必要的文件或模块，请高手指教！ 我的安装步骤如下 …
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ppc 测试机器是什？  MAC? PS3?
<ltscn> 今天去京东看看，发现好多电脑原装系统都是linux啊～
<roylez> MeaCulpa: Power阿
<jyfl987> ltscn: 那些预装的根本不能用 我买的acer上网本就是linux
<MeaCulpa> roylez: POWER... 我还以为专门有PPC的机器...
<jyfl987> 不过是个基于web的 槽
<roylez> MeaCulpa: power blade阿
<roylez> MeaCulpa: lol
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我想买个基于mips的 但龙芯的又贵了点
<MeaCulpa> 预装linux至少说明硬件兼容linux
<imadper> adam8157: 有ppc64的机器没? 借一个来用... 我的权限太低, 在beaker上面排队排了一天了...
<adam8157> imadper: Queued
<imadper> adam8157: ... 一般排队需要多久?
<adam8157> imadper: 没准儿
<FrankLv> 哎 要命，想玩awesome，基础包 xcb.freedesktop.org 打不开。。。
<imadper> adam8157: 唉... 但愿贵组多机器, 能先排到...
<imadper> FrankLv: 那就stumpwm吧
<ltscn> 哈哈，看到一款预装linux机器下面用户评论，不足：没有系统
<Cherrot> ltscn: 预装linux == 没有系统
<FrankLv> imadper: lisp，oh 不熟， Lua倒还玩过 所以选了awesome
<ltscn> 使用心得：没有操作系统不爽啊！
<ltscn> 好欢乐
<Cherrot> ltscn: 难道预装的不是ubuntu?
<imadper> FrankLv: 我不熟悉c, 还是可以用linux内核的操作系统...
<MeaCulpa> FrankLv: awesome的libxcb落后于主流社会
<imadper> FrankLv: 我不熟悉java, 也可以玩山寨机的kjava游戏
<MeaCulpa> FrankLv: libxcb和xorg不匹配可能会有意想不到结果，比如鼠标不工作...哦, 你是Ubuntu无所谓估计
<FrankLv> 哈哈，了解过总认为入门快
<ofan> 谁用cmake
<FrankLv> MeaCulpa: 我centos，软件包一般比较老 已经发现编译时的问题
<Cherrot> ofan: mysql用。。。
<ofan> 我要静态链接某一个库该加什么选项？
<FrankLv> ofan: 刚装了个cmake 2.8
<imadper> ofan: 我用过别人用cmake打包的程序的, 算不算?
<Cherrot> imadper: mysql么。。。
<ofan> imadper: 不算
<imadper> Cherrot: 这是你们这些人用的. 我低端, 不会
<zjhxmjl> U盘如何开机自动挂载？
<imadper> ofan: 我就知道不算~   :)
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 喝茶一圈？
<Cherrot> imadper: 。。。。
<tenzu> imadper: 你今天竟然又变成i开头了
<ofan> 哦屎  我还要编一个32位的
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁~!万岁~!万万岁~!
<imadper> tenzu: 恩, emacs的默认配置是imadper...
<Cherrot> imadper: i'm adapter
 * ofan 32位=渣渣
<ofan> zjhxmjl: 没DE?
<zjhxmjl> 有没有人探讨技术的
<imadper> ofan: 小霸王其乐无穷是多少位的?
<ofan> imadper: 128位
<MeaCulpa> 8
<imadper> ofan: ......................................................................................
<tenzu> imadper: 记得是8位机
<ofan> imadper: 小霸王用的第一代量子计算机
<imadper> tenzu: 哦. 感觉那个时候玩游戏都不卡. 现在玩游戏反而卡了
<MeaCulpa> 算个大战略要一下午
<ofan> imadper: 不要小看国货
<tenzu> imadper: sega MD 是16-bit, saga saturn & playstation 是32-bit
<imadper> ofan: 你是米国的...
<ofan> imadper: 我是中国的
<imadper> ofan: no
<ofan> imadper: 还没办户口
<zjhxmjl> 看来这边没人探讨技术
<imadper> ofan: 那也快了...
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 有居住证就可以了
<imadper> zjhxmjl: 我们讨论的就是技术...
<ofan> zjhxmjl: 这里说
<Cherrot> zjhxmjl: 要探讨啥。。。
<ofan> no小窗
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 没有居住证也可以
<ofan> zjhxmjl: DE指的桌面环境
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 赞助真
<ofan> zjhxmjl: gnome/kde都会自动挂载
<MeaCulpa> 暂住证
<zjhxmjl> U盘如何开机自动挂载？
<ofan> zjhxmjl: gnome/kde都会自动挂载
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<Cherrot> ltscn: TAB自动补全
<ofan> zjhxmjl: gnome/kde都会自动挂载
<ofan> zjhxmjl: gnome/kde都会自动挂载
<MeaCulpa> roylez: .
<imadper> ofan: 哈哈哈哈~
<kk> ofan: .. ..
<ofan> imadper: 哈哈毛
<Cherrot> zjhxmjl: 可以写到 /etc/fstab 里，不过这样容易蛋疼
<ofan> zjhxmjl: 你用的啥
<ltscn> Cherrot:试试
<imadper> ofan: 哈哈你
<imadper> iGoogle: 早~ 主席~
<ofan> adam8157: 多给 imadper 安排点活干，看他整天闲的蛋疼
<adam8157> ofan: 不归我管啊
<imadper> ofan: 你妹, 你看我几点才上来. 上来就是管 adam8157 要机器而已
<fyodor_> iGoogle: 我退了
<ofan> adam8157: 不管 这娃就要毁了
<imadper> ofan: 妹的, 老子写了一天的test case. 然后借不到机器.
<ofan> 测试怎么写？
<ofan> 我要测试一个类
<jyfl987> imadper: 你要写测试？
<imadper> jyfl987: 我不就是做测试的吗?
<Cherrot> imadper: 测试Kernel？
<imadper> Cherrot: 不, 测试 adam8157
<imadper> Cherrot: 看看他能不能接到机器
<namoamitabuddha> http://www.aqee.net/why-every-programmer-should-learn-python-or-ruby/
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ ti: 每个程序员都应该学习使用Python或Ruby
<imadper> Cherrot: 借的到, 说明他比我高级
<Cherrot> imadper: 他被来就比你gaoji
<imadper> Cherrot: 注意用词, 我说的是高级
<ofan> Total Physical Source Lines of Code (SLOC)                = 3,318
<ofan> Total Estimated Cost to Develop                           = $ 95,184
<imadper> 3.318 ... 这么精确...
<ofan> (average salary = $56,286/year, overhead = 2.40)
<ofan> 这工具统计的
<ofan> $56,286/year 是毛意思
<imadper> ofan: 壕. 这么有前.
<ofan> 奥 明白了
<ofan> imadper: overhead = 2.4
<Cherrot> ofan: 这是什么无厘头测试啊
<ofan> Cherrot: 代码统计的
<ofan> 估计根据文件创建时间算的效率？
<gfrog> jyfl987: 犇，如果一个函数的参数可以是多种类型，字符串啦，list啊，tuple啥的，但是都需要处理成一个long，这样的函数是写一坨函数分别搞的好呢，还是写一个函数内部无数类型检查/转换好？
<Ooooops> gfrog 搞模板吧亲...
<gfrog> Ooooops: 模板？ python还有模板这种货？
<gfrog> Ooooops: 俺以为只有cpp才玩模板。
<Ooooops> gfrog 我以为乃c++呢...
<ofan> gfrog: 都处理成long是啥意思
<gfrog> Ooooops: 乃见过我玩cpp么。。。
<Ooooops> gfrog golang里的空接口，我记得python有个对应来着...
<gfrog> ofan: 其实是要处理成hex data，在python里也就是int了。
<ofan> gfrog: 其他类型怎么处理
<ofan> 序列化？
<gfrog> ofan: 啥其他类型？ 差不多吧。
<ofan> gfrog: 函数，list什么的 转成int?
<\rs> list_to_integer("123").
<gfrog> ofan: 啊，list里传进来的是按字节排好的int或者string
<ofan> 奥
<gfrog> ['1','2','3','4'] 这样 ofan
<ofan> gfrog: 这不就是字符串..
<Ooooops> roylez: 基席...
<Ooooops> roylez: 早
<\rs> int(''.join(['1','2']))
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: ?
<gfrog> ofan: 好吧，也可以这么理解，只是传参的时候可能写成不一样嘛。
<gfrog> ofan: emmm，似乎还是直接按字符串搞好了。
<yh`> quit
<ofan> gfrog: 如果比较容易处理成通用的结构，可以写一个处理通用的，然后其他的用decorator
<Ooooops> ofan: decorator gaoji
<gfrog> ofan: 恩。。。
<ofan> Ooooops: 我不gaoji
<cfy> \rs: 在？
<jyfl987> gfrog: 关键看你怎么转long
<gfrog> jyfl987: 其实是各种不同格式的参数，可能传入string，比方说ip地址，可能是个0xaa这样的数，可能是(0x01,0x02,0x03)这样一坨，也可能是(ip, ip, ip, ip)这样的tuple
<jyfl987> gfrog: 这个当然是专门有转换函数比较好了 你又不是只提供一个接口 在一个系统里 多个接口用的函数 可能类型指向都一样的 当然是抽出来搞比较好了
<jyfl987> gfrog: 不过就py来说 字符串和tuple都是list的特例而已 所以都是抽象list
<jyfl987> 或者叫sequence
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 不在
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: ?
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你这种情况 需要提供一个像web一样的form层 或者禁止他们乱传参数
<gfrog> jyfl987: emmm，感脚我用tuple做基本数据结构是个错误，每次都要tuple()转一次。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 他们想自由 可以在他们自己那边包装 你不要自己这边函数乱搞去适应他们
<jyfl987> gfrog: tuple有个好处 hasable
<gfrog> jyfl987: 整个从上到下都是俺自己写，所以自己小心就是了。
<namoamitabuddha> gfrog: 鸭子类型？
<jyfl987> gfrog: hash((1,2,3)) hash([1,2,3])
<jyfl987> gfrog: 不是 你要考虑维护问题 不过你们这种计划做半年的似乎无所谓 但是你要开工就时间跟我们扯淡 所以你效率低也是我们的损失嘛
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你做接口就要严格类型
<gfrog> jyfl987: 了解了，那写完基本函数再写一层wrapper
<Ooooops> gfrog 又被 jyfl987 鄙视了？
<Ooooops> gfrog 话说asias那个kvm-tool招人不？、
<gfrog> Ooooops: .
<gfrog> Ooooops: 乃自己问他？ 或者我帮你问问？
<gfrog> Ooooops: 感脚帽帽肯定不会再招人做这个。
<Ooooops> gfrog 说不准啊...也许发力搞kvm-tool...乃不感觉qemu各种渣么？
<jyfl987> gfrog: 看你咯 我以前后端函数是自己拼sql 现在再也不会这么干了 额
<jyfl987> kvm 麻烦
<Ooooops> jyfl987: 拼sql?你不用ohm?
<jyfl987> qemu还可以弄个
<jyfl987> jit
<jyfl987> Ooooops: 是的
<gfrog> Ooooops: 但是qemu都跑这么久了，而且是加速跑，kvm-tools得使劲发力才追的上。
<namoamitabuddha> Oooops: 不用 qemu 怎么模拟其他 ARCH 例如 arm
<adam8157> Ooooops: 你真是可怜啊...
<gfrog> Ooooops: 要帮乃问嘛？
<namoamitabuddha> Ooooops:
<Ooooops> gfrog 。
<adam8157> Ooooops: 其实攒一年工作经验之后就好了
<jyfl987> Ooooops: orm要么是不支持联表  要么是支持代价是很重  所以我们就自己拼接了
<Ooooops> adam8157:  滚粗...
<gfrog> Ooooops: 等下。
<adam8157> gfrog: 我也可以去做kvm-tools
<Ooooops> adam8157:  ...
<imadper> adam8157: 我借到了, 我们组有一个人在用一个, 闲置, 先给我用了
<cfy> Ooooops: hamo
<gfrog> Ooooops: 目的是进帽帽对吧？ 不是仅仅想跟Asias混upstream吧？
<cfy> imadper: 我受不了了。。。。。
<imadper> cfy: 啥?
<adam8157> imadper: 闲置!!! 让他还了, 这几天机器紧张
<Ooooops> gfrog en
<namoamitabuddha> 靠 Ooooops 和 Oooops 就差一个 o
<adam8157> gfrog: en
<cfy> imadper: 我要整个插件，显示 Ooooops 的真实身份的。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 无视乃。
<cfy> imadper: 补全累死了。。。
<imadper> adam8157: 跑他的测试呢. 说让我不能重启!
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃boss都把我鄙视啦！
<cfy> imadper: 补全也累死了。。。
<imadper> cfy: 是呀... 写给 adam8157 让 adam8157 能自动t ham
<adam8157> ...
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: emacs 不是能自己写 elisp 代码的？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 不明白你的意思?
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你把接口的类型限制住了 以后加人 加各种调用 都是他们那边自己做转换  你的开发工作就可以并发了
<imadper> cfy: 就是说, emacs自己可以写elisp代码, 不用你去写.
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你不是用 erc?
<cfy> jyfl987: 你也用machematics了？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 是阿
<jyfl987> cfy: ??
<cfy> imadper: 这个不是语言问题吧
<cfy> imadper: 发错了。。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 能写 elisp 的啊
<cfy> imadper: 哦。。。。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 红毛不是搞云计算么 开kvm就是了
<cfy> imadper: 没法错:这个不是语言问题吧
<jyfl987> 我们公司现在是推广用kvm测试了
<cfy> imadper: namoamitabuddha: 这个是技术问题吧
<jyfl987> 环境全跑上面 一个物理机器可以开几个
<gfrog> jyfl987: 我觉得摊子铺的大了点，有点要扯到蛋。 最初想法仅仅是个100行的小模块啊，结果现在写了300行了，连个样子都没有呢。
<imadper> cfy: 我是帮 namoamitabuddha 翻译的..
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你自己不写 elisp 用啥 emacs
<imadper> cfy: 我是无辜的...
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你写的什么功能呢 要不贴出来看看
<cfy> imadper: namoamitabuddha: 我觉得现在的电脑都能支持
<gfrog> jyfl987: 目前没发帖，啥也没有，一个dhcp client
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你们那种写法 本身也会增加代码行数 lol
<cfy> imadper: namoamitabuddha: 那emacs没这么好阿，要是emacs自带AI,别的都不要混了。。。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 不是 AI 啊
<cfy> imadper: namoamitabuddha: 整个业界都不要混了吧,AI出来了的话。还混什么？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你自己不写 elisp
<Oooops> 额。 adam8157 把hamo办了吧。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 不是有现成的么 还需要自己动手写？
<cfy> Oooops: 我来
<Oooops> 这破家伙。
<cfy> Oooops: 求op
<xiaofengzi> 哈莫？
<Oooops> 我是懒验证。。
<gfrog> jyfl987: 禁止随便装第三方库。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 用 emacs 不就是享受 elisp 随时能写代码的快感？
<cfy> Oooops: ...
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 哦。。。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 这个意思。。。
 * Ooooops 啧啧
<jyfl987> gfrog: socket封装都可以自动dns 这个应该不是第三方库了
<gfrog> jyfl987: 相当苦逼吧。 RHEL的yum repo里没有的就要想想办法。
<adam8157> Oooops: 他又来了
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你用python 标准库里显然有dns解析
<cfy> Ooooops: /kickban咯
<gfrog> jyfl987: dhcp啊叔，不是dns
<Oooops>  /mode #ubuntu-cn +q Ooooops!*@*
<cfy> Ooooops: hamo改名吧。。。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 额 看错了
<Oooops> 嗯。够了
<Oooops> 。
<jyfl987> gfrog: dhcp这个也用py写？ 难怪系统越来越慢 nnd
 * adam8157 瞎聊一会儿面试去
<cfy> Oooops: 怎么了？
<Oooops> 还踢干嘛。让他自杀嘛
<cfy> Ooooops: 没效果？
<cfy> 哦。。。
<cfy> +q....
<cfy> Ooooops: 也许+q了？
<Oooops> 不说话。折腾他
<Oooops> 。
<Oooops> 乱了
<adam8157> Ooooops: /nick hama
<gfrog> jyfl987: 不用在重要场合，所以本来打算迅速hack完毕的，但是步子跨的太大，真的扯到蛋了。
<jyfl987> 居然可以同时
<cfy> Ooooops: 没事我现在kick了你。你不改，进不来
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你们这帮人 给开源社区用的就用py 企业用户就重新用c写
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你贴代码给我看看 我还没看过你代码
<cfy> ....
 * test_name 为啥hamo改不了...
<gfrog> jyfl987: 企业用户有dhclient了，用不着我再造轮子。
<cfy> test_name: 哈哈
<adam8157> test_name: 夹尾巴
<imadper> test_name: 哈哈
<adam8157> test_name: 加尾巴
<imadper> hamo_: 何必呢....
 * hamo_ 果然尾巴就可以了...
<cfy> hamo_: .....
<cfy> hamo_: 不可能阿
 * hamo_ 淫威太盛...
<Oooops> 蛋蛋，你个坏蛋。
<imadper> hamo_: 我觉得, 你的状态已经被 cfy 和 adam8157 轮番改乱了~
<cfy> hamo_: /whois hamo失败阿，
<jyfl987> 被别人hamo了
<gfrog> jyfl987: https://github.com/autotest/autotest/commits?author=zhouqt
<\rs> gfrog: 那麼 dhcpcd  呢
<hamo> faint
<cfy> hamo_: 你坑爹吧
 * adam8157 意思是必须有把儿才能进来, 但是hamo不加尾巴是没把儿的 cc Oooops cfy imadper 
<hamo_> cfy: 我有ghost呢...
<gfrog> \rs 跟dhclient是一个源码包
 * hamo 可以了
<cfy> hamo_: 我也有
<tenzu> hamo_: 我这儿能whois hamo
 * hamo 咩哈哈
<cfy> ghost...
<cfy> hamo: 我这自动ghost
<imadper> adam8157:  现在的 hamo 是有把儿的还是没有的?
<gfrog> hamo: 叫乃乱改名。
<adam8157> imadper: 你去鉴定下
<imadper> adam8157:  我不熟, 还是你去吧
<Oooops> 蛤蟆，一直都是体外受精的。这是乐乐说的。
<cfy> imadper: ... 你变 adam8157 的实习生了？
<imadper> cfy: 不是呀... 不同组的
<tenzu> 神吐槽...
<Oooops> tenzu: 有好玩的没
<jyfl987> gfrog: 哪里有py的？
<tenzu> Oooops: 你拿到trine 2了?
<gfrog> jyfl987: py？ autotest本身就是py写的。
<Oooops> 不就是网盘嘛。
<Oooops> 回家再说
<jyfl987> gfrog: 好 你给我说下 dhc在哪个文件 我观察下
<tenzu> Oooops: 我没流量下载, 不玩了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 装个hba驱动，搞挂了SEA...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: good
<gfrog> jyfl987: 还没push呢。。。
<jyfl987> 我靠 这个repo真大啊
<Oooops> 我放ftp了。 tenzu
<gfrog> jyfl987: 跟你说了嘛都没有呢。
<cfy> http://scripts.irssi.org/html/autorejoin.pl.html
<kk> cfy,啥网址y html/autorejoin.pl
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 又被人喷pl了？
<Oooops> 嘛。酷胖
<tenzu> Oooops: 反正我得用1G多流量才能下载, 不玩了
<cfy> adam8157: roylez: http://scripts.irssi.org/html/autorejoinpunish.pl.html
<hamo> roylez: 基席...
<kk> cfy,啥网址y html/autorejoinpunish.pl
<roylez> MeaCulpa: Ginni最新年中员工讲话：加速执行三大战略信仰，力创IBM新价值 Ginni's Mid-year Employee Broadcast: Driving New Value in 2012
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 神翻译
<Oooops> tenzu: 不是1xxM嘛
<MeaCulpa> 牛蛋蛋都有Underlin了...
<cfy> imadper: 神插件阿
<roylez> cfy: .
<tenzu> Oooops: 那个是OST啊, 神, 不是游戏
<cfy> imadper: roylez: adam8157: Kickbans or knockouts people who use autorejoin on kick.
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ?
<Oooops> ost是啥
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 15:48 <@cfy> imadper: ... 你变 adam8157 的实习生了？
<roylez> Oooops: original sound track
<tenzu> Oooops: Original Sound Tracks
<Oooops> 让疼疼说
<imadper> cfy: 这么变态? 谁有这插件?
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 现在没有实习生帮我, 有两个半正式帮我
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 什么???
<Oooops> 这啥意思
<tenzu> 擦, 谁说不一样
<cfy> imadper: 没事
<hamo> adam8157: 半个哪来的？
<Oooops> 还是不明白
<jusss> 原声带？
<cfy> imadper: 我有方法
<tenzu> Oooops: 就是原生音轨
<cfy> imadper: http://scripts.irssi.org/html/autorejoinpunish.pl.html
<cfy> imadper: 研究下源代码
<gfrog> hamo: asias没response，乃等待吧。
<Oooops> 为啥给音轨？
<cfy> imadper: 找漏洞
<adam8157> hamo: 不光帮我, 也做别的, 就是半个..
<imadper> cfy: pl的, 可以看.
<jusss> 。。。
<cfy> adam8157: roylez: 乃们准备用这个插件么？
<Oooops> zip啊
<tenzu> Oooops: humblebundle附赠的
<adam8157> cfy: 不用, 不停的踢才好玩儿
<if_else> 各位兄台，推荐一下支持 gentoo 的 vps ？谢谢
<cfy> imadper: 拿不用研究了
<cfy> imadper: 那不用研究了
<imadper> cfy: 为啥?
<hamo> if_else: linode
<roylez> cfy: 暂时没计划
<cfy> if_else: oneleaf卖的那个就支持
<Oooops> 额。才看了。真不是。
<cfy> imadper: 因为 我只会 在这被kick...
<imadper> cfy: 恩....
<MeaCulpa> if_else: Gentoo的VPS如果按照cpu utilize之类的来收钱，会不会很贵
<imadper> adam8157: 准备起飞?
<Oooops> tenzu: 这附赠，干嘛？谁要这嘛
<hamo> adam8157: 起飞？
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 兄，我没搞过啊，google 了一圈，貌似都说 linode 贵，大家帮忙推广拿回扣啥的
<jusss> http://stock.591hx.com/article/2012-07-25/0000541289s_1.shtml
<kk> jusss,啥网址y 定点抢劫：广西男子定点抢劫创记录 做贼也要勤劳务实？(2)_股票频道_华讯财经
<adam8157> imadper: ...
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 我只是用来折腾的，不是用来赚钱的啊……穷钓丝一个啊……
<tenzu> Oooops: 听呗, 还能干啥
<Oooops> @我要游戏的。找猴猴去
 * adam8157 afk, 面试去
<piggybox> MeaCulpa:  还有按cpu占用量收费的vps?
<ofan> adam8157: 要跳槽了？
<hamo> ofan: 丫面别人...
<cfy> piggybox: 有吧，linuxtoy用的好像就是按照某种收费的...
<lxalex> 求助：12.04，y ppa manager 无法连接网络，用的是路由dhcp
<roylez> hamo: 你的蛋蛋又面基去了
<hamo> roylez: 不，是你的蛋蛋...
<cfy> imadper: 貌似没插件能做到。。。
<cfy> imadper: 貌似没现成插件能做到。。。
<roylez> hamo: 你的，别客气
<cfy> imadper: 还有补全问题
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 那就不怕了
<cfy> imadper: 不是。。。
<hamo> roylez: 好吧...他回来我就告诉他说你抛弃他了...让他爆你
<imadper> cfy: 啥?
<cfy> imadper: 我现在说的是，不显示nick,显示real name的
<imadper> cfy: 这还不容易?
<imadper> cfy: 你想要?
<cfy> imadper: 比如这种插件 http://scripts.irssi.org/html/tracknick.pl.html
<jyfl987> gfrog: 我是要看你的 100行写成300行的代码
<kk> cfy,啥网址y html/tracknick.pl
<cfy> imadper: 对？怎么怎么做？
<cfy> jyfl987: cl宏展开。。。100->300
<jyfl987> gfrog: 快点掏出来让我查查
<cfy> jyfl987: 再不够，再展开
<gfrog> jyfl987: 没写完呢，不给看。
<imadper> cfy: erc里面的nick的形式很负责的. 是类似 hamo!(~hamo@alsdkjfoe.福娃哦;eifj)这样的
<gfrog> jyfl987: 异常处理都没加呢
<jyfl987> cfy: 嘿嘿 他们那些代码 300行估计至少能所到100行  他们喜欢用 for idx in xrange(100): do 这种类型  要我来写 那就是 列表推导式了
<imadper> cfy: 后面就是真名. 如果你想获得nick, 要自己提取`!`前面的东西才行的
<jyfl987> gfrog: 看看嘛 我今天没心思写工作代码
<cfy> imadper: 不是阿
<imadper> cfy: 湿的
<imadper> cfy: 是的
<hamo> imadper: erc给你看的就是IRC的协议文本...
<gfrog> jyfl987: 我也没心思啊，不过还得逼自己写。
<cfy> imadper: 比如 hamo 改名成Oooooops,这样我补全太麻烦了。。。
<imadper> cfy: 你是说补全?
<cfy> imadper: 我想让 hamo 对我来说 nick 就是 hamo,不管 hamo 改成啥比的nick
<gfrog> jyfl987: 用列表推导被某些member鄙视，我正在慢慢一次加一点，一次加一点，和平演变。
<imadper> cfy: 哦, 那不好办...
<cfy> imadper: 我应该 输入 hamo:xxxx,然后erc自动帮我改成Oooooos:xxxx
<ofan> jyfl987: 列表推导貌似比较慢
<cfy> imadper: 这样的
<jyfl987> gfrog: 一般来说 我是反鄙视 不过考虑到你的地位  还是随便他们把
<cfy> imadper: 你看那pl源代码
<imadper> cfy: 略难... 还是直接招人t了他吧
<jyfl987> ofan: 特别大的时候 多个大列表生成而已
<gfrog> jyfl987: 在我们这lambda/列表推导/balbala = for or bar 都被认为是叛逆行为。
<cfy> imadper: 重定义了各种函数
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你们本来就是把py当java用么 连引入都是import
<imadper> cfy: 你这样会让你的emacs崩溃的...
<cfy> imadper: 不会吧。。。
<imadper> cfy: 至少erc会...
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你看那个repo我都下载50m了 结果才clone到一半
<cfy> imadper: 囧 T_T
<gfrog> jyfl987: 这玩意当年是google的少年们搭的架子，不知道当年他们咋想的。
<cfy> jyfl987: init,pull
<gfrog> jyfl987: 有些binary
<Cherrot> vim 不能 set numberwidth啊
<gfrog> jyfl987: 另外确实有些大文件，3kL+
<gfrog> jyfl987: 引入？ 不import要咋样？ from for import bar as forbar？
<gfrog> jyfl987: 没用夫人哦嘛
<ofan> gfrog: +1
<gfrog> jyfl987: 没用 import foo import * 就谢天谢地了。
<ofan> python里的lambda不怎么好用
 * ifceux fbpanel 好用，我会到处乱说吗
<namoamitabuddha> ifceux: 你把 fbpanel 配置透明了？
<gfrog> ofan: 我脚的还凑合吧。。
<ifceux> namoamitabuddha: 本来就是能好不！
<jyfl987> gfrog: 嘿嘿 我还有 install的
<namoamitabuddha> ifceux: 默认不是的
<jyfl987> coreutil.install(globals())
<ifceux> namoamitabuddha: 取消注释就行了。
<gfrog> jyfl987: 奇葩货
<jyfl987> gfrog: php许多框架都是自己玩加载
<gfrog> jyfl987: import是因为自定义了一坨namespace，所以搞成那样子。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 我感觉他们搞得代码老大 是为了扩大代码量 让你完全没法审查
<jyfl987> 代码一庞大 个人的力量就矮化  就适合各种管理发挥作用了
<mraandtux> 奶妈歧视南方人
<jyfl987> mraandtux: 额  你不是广东的么
<gfrog> jyfl987: 有可能，中国人写的代码我一般能全看一遍，有几个老外写的，我实在看不进去了。太尼玛复杂了。
<cfy> gfrog: 有这么复杂么？
<jyfl987> gfrog: 也有可能是生成的代码
<jyfl987> gfrog: 比如把所有的可能的情况的笛卡尔积都给弄出来了
<jyfl987> gfrog: 这种事情 他肯定还另外有个宏代码的 额
<ifceux> namoamitabuddha: 透明的。http://imagebin.org/224613
<mraandtux> jyfl987: 冇错
<namoamitabuddha> ifceux: 哦
<namoamitabuddha> ifceux: 我不设置透明。
<cfy> jyfl987: 笛卡尔积 是啥？
<jyfl987> mraandtux: 那还有什么南方的 难道你奶妈歧视海南的？
<jyfl987> cfy: 可以wiki下嘛
<ifceux> namoamitabuddha: 怕钟看不见？
<namoamitabuddha> 我 background 是黑色
<ifceux> namoamitabuddha: 我的也是。刚刚发了截图。
<mraandtux> jyfl987: 我指的是nmsfan歧视南方人（详情在水区）
<namoamitabuddha> ifceux: 我是纯黑色
<jyfl987> gfrog: 写 parser就是这样  你要看那个 .lex 生成的c当然超级大 而且基本不是人读的
<ifceux> namoamitabuddha: 哦哦。
<cfy> jyfl987: 宏？
<gfrog> jyfl987: 关键他们写的不是parser啊。
<cfy> jyfl987: 你们在用啥？
<gfrog> jyfl987: 乱到爆
<jyfl987> gfrog: 谁知道 也许他们写的是lisp 然后展开成为目标语言  lol
<jyfl987> 不过这种事 forth界应该更多
<cfy> jyfl987: @_@
<mraandtux> jyfl987: nmsfan可真像rapistor的：http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=180307&start=0
<kk> mraandtux ⇪ t: 推荐使用octoshape播放高清晰度TV - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<namoamitabuddha> ifceux: 你网络管理用啥？
<gfrog> jyfl987: 乃说他们用C写parser然后展开成python么？
<jyfl987> mraandtux: 我懒得上论坛
<ifceux> namoamitabuddha: 不用。
<jyfl987> gfrog: lisp
<gfrog> jyfl987: 俺也想写parser，求parser写法。
<ifceux> namoamitabuddha: 说笑。wicd.
<jyfl987> gfrog: c写的可就不是 展开成python了 而是reduce成py了
<namoamitabuddha> ifceux: wicd 我有时候用
<jyfl987> gfrog: 就是宏么
<gfrog> jyfl987: 从c header parse 函数定义过来到python
<namoamitabuddha> ifceux: 我在启动脚本上做了个手脚，不同的 init level 设置不同
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
 * gfrog 不扯，继续码。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你用python 知道 cython么 你用类似py的语法写模块 他给你转成c代码 然后编译成py的c
<jyfl987> 模块
<jyfl987> gfrog: 我把那个repo clone下来了  哪个是你写的？
<gfrog> jyfl987: 穿插其中，
<namoamitabuddha> ifceux: 按理来说我不需要 fbpanel 的
<jyfl987> gfrog: git 怎么看你提交的？
<gfrog> jyfl987: client/virt里边找吧。 貌似还没几个我写的完整文件呢。
<gfrog> jyfl987: qzhou囧redhat.com
<jyfl987> gfrog: 哈哈  发现个极品代码段 简称 try try try
<gfrog> jyfl987: 兼容python2.4搞的。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 槽 是  try * 4
<gfrog> jyfl987: except跟finally需要分别try
<jyfl987> 而且不同分支里还有try
<jyfl987> 应该叫 try-tree
<jyfl987> gfrog: 可以重构的 我看了 许多地方的处理都是很简单的
<ifceux> namoamitabuddha: 按什么理来说？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你们是按代码行数开工资嘛
<gfrog> hamo: 邮箱小窗口给我
<gfrog> hamo: 这货太不靠谱了。
 * hamo RH算是死心了...重新开始找工作...
<Cherrot> hamo: 咋不待在百度
<hamo> Cherrot: 额...
<Cherrot> hamo: 你不是已经入职了么。。。
<hamo> Cherrot: 是啊...
<gfrog> Cherrot: hamo 嫌弃度娘。
<Cherrot> hamo: 然后再辞职？
<Cherrot> gfrog: 原来是不满意度娘的size...
<byNcz> 度娘不化装的时候不好看啊
<byNcz> 要不去移动 那里mm多
<lube> 哈哈！
<jyfl987> hamo: 百毒也不去了？
<hamo> jyfl987: 在呢...
<jyfl987> hamo: 要不去网易吧  三石在招人科学养猪
<hamo> jyfl987: 滚粗..
<jyfl987> 养猪其实挺好玩的  我在想 用小飞行器去监控猪 发现情绪异常就扔事件出来
<gfrog> jyfl987: 养 hamo 的话 hamo 可以去
<jyfl987> 然后这边分派专家处理
<Oooops> hamo: 有啥特长啊。
<gfrog> jyfl987: 乃放养的太远了吧。
<jyfl987> hamo: 三石的养猪可是很高端的  你不要瞧不起 那猪的成本可比你高
<Oooops> 养 gfrog，才好
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 怎么挂载不成功啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384254 我再找iso的路径，但是找到了sad,但是进不去，而且我也没看出来哪个是iso的路径位置 统计信息: 发表于 由 handongxu — 2012-08-15 16:33
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你自己去看三石的养猪介绍
<Oooops> jyfl987: 你会去吃？
<jyfl987> Oooops: 没钱买 那猪肉应该超级贵
<gfrog> jyfl987: 没兴趣。
<gfrog> Oooops: 神。
<Oooops> 本地花猪，才贵呢
<Oooops> 1k
<Oooops> 傻逼会去买
 * pityonline hamo 同求工作……
<jyfl987> Oooops: 傻逼的钱不是钱？你管他呢
 * hamo pityonline P姐铜球工作啊
<jyfl987> Oooops: 大家都跟你这样精 那生意甭做了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 开始理解那些硬件工程师了，一水的结构体惹祸
<pityonline> hamo: 给我弄个扫地的活儿就行啦
<jyfl987> Oooops: 你说你们那花猪1k是一只？
<Oooops> 你傻吧。一只
<jyfl987> 一斤？
<jyfl987> 1kg?
<MeaCulpa> hamo:  我常光顾个很有明的水蛇摊，100块钱一份蛙
<Oooops> 啥叫精。只是不傻
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 巨肥
<Oooops> kg
<jyfl987> Oooops: 那随便你怎么说了
<namoamitabuddha> ifceux: 我是用 awesome
<jyfl987> Oooops: 那不是挺好的 他又没强卖给你 他卖得高 消费自然高 经济就活了 这跟卖房不一样  对你没坏处
<Oooops> MeaCulpa: 越吃越胖
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 你应该对 gfrog 说就对了
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 也对阿..
<jyfl987> 其实飞行器监控更适合养鸡  我个人感觉
<jyfl987> 散养的鸡比较贵
<MeaCulpa> gfrog:  我常光顾个很有明的水蛇摊，100块钱一份蛙, 巨肥 CC hamo
<jyfl987> 我记得过年时候吃那个 80一只 额
 * gfrog 乃怎么又说起吃来了。
<gfrog> roylez: MeaCulpa 求18摸内推啊。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那都是注油的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 蛙肉没法注油好不好
<jhello> ubuntu论坛大家都能上吗现在？
<ofan> 求18摸啊
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你咋知道没法
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 注点浆糊什么的 反正是话溜溜的 跟挖肉 差不多
<jhello> 大家能看见我说话吗
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 不能
<MeaCulpa> https://foursquare.com/v/海宁路水蛇摊/4e06f8591838eb15aefea8fe
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y ["SSL_connect returned=1 errno=0 state=SSLv3 read server certi . IN gettitle"]
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 水蛇谈吃水蛇么
<jyfl987> fsq这个像是shasum
<jyfl987> adam8157: 帝都有养鸡场么
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 小水蛇180, 大水蛇300, 大王蛇1k
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 乌萧蛇（有皮）600
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 尼玛，都是些魔都妹子爱吃的油炸货
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 乌稍现在收购价都不止这个吧  怎么才600
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 油炸吃 就跟红烧鲜鹤的做法一样了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 得加腊肉片 水豆腐 炖着吃嘛
<byNcz> 都是骨头还是炖汤好
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不知道，乌稍只吃过一次，可能涨价了
<MeaCulpa> 炖菜--
<MeaCulpa> 炖菜都是渣渣
<MeaCulpa> 用不到犬齿的，没快感
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我小时候 收购价就上百了  那时候上百比现在上千还值钱啊
<MeaCulpa> 不实在
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我已经全蛀牙了 四大皆空 蛀空的空
<MeaCulpa> 炖菜的可食用固形物太少
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你要用犬齿 应该去吃红烧肘子
<roylez> gfrog: 18摸不要基佬
<MeaCulpa> 为啥女人都喜欢吃油炸食品...
<gfrog> roylez: 我不gaoji啊
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 不一样 你吃我们那边的腌火腿 那个就是炖的好  而且肉快也很实
<byNcz> 吃了长胸啊
<gfrog> roylez: gaoji的是蛋蛋跟hamo
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 恩，还行
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 火腿...不可能
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 就是猪的大腿
<byNcz> 脂肪高
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 后腿
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 要吃到爽的火腿，早亚硝酸盐中毒了
<MeaCulpa> 火腿只能少少的吃
<MeaCulpa> 大口吃要死人的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 人都是要死的 你是要做和尚活到100岁还是吃得开开心心的70就够了？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我从小吃到大都没事呢
<byNcz> 火腿还是少吃点  加了叟内精
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 那也犯不着大口火腿...
<jyfl987> 我们是自己家产的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 哦，自己土制的还好
<georgetso> 有人用appfog吗
<byNcz> 那是香肠吧
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 自己去买猪大腿 然后自己去买盐来抹 自己弄干吊着
<georgetso> 有人用appfog吗？我上传代码总是503错误
<georgetso> 有人用appfog吗？我上传代码总是503错误，请问有谁知道如何解决吗？
<jyfl987> 5开头是服务器的问题
<MeaCulpa> 尼玛... https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/319401_406200859428798_639122618_n.jpg
<kk> 新 软件/网站开发 • 分享个开源的pdf解析库[mupdf] http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384257 最近公司要求做个android的pdf解析功能，找了几个，觉得 mupdf 挺不错，开源，支持的平台也挺多，IOS，WINDOWS，LINUX，MAC都支持了。 库是用C写的，速度我没对比过。不过倒是很简单易用。这是官网：  …
<MeaCulpa> 看人家怎么gaoji的
<MeaCulpa> http://i.imm.io/ADjJ.jpeg
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] ……
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 名人gaoji
 * hamo 求安慰啊..
<MeaCulpa> http://shanghaiist.com/2012/08/15/kong_qingdong_tax-payers.php
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y Peking Uni professor Kong Qingdong tells complaining tax-payers to f*ck off: Shanghaiist
<tenzu> hamo: 找阿当安慰你
<cfy> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<cfy> hamo: momo
<archl> 。
<archl> momo
 * archl 默默地抱抱hamo
<archl> MeaCulpa: 看到有个女的也写 meaculpa哦。
<ofan> archl: 你才是真的搞基
<archl> ofan: 我对男女一视同仁
<ofan> 基友队的首领
<cfy> ofan: 那你是啥？
<archl> ofan: 。呕饭队的同仁。
 * ofan 天要亮了，睡觉
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: cool
<jyfl987> ofan: 香港特别行政区基本法
<jyfl987> ofan: 本法确定了以基为本的行政理念
<archl> MeaCulpa:  agacho.blogspot.com/
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 上海要独立就好了
<archl> jyfl987: 北京要独立就好了
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 北上广都独立吧1
<jyfl987> archl: 对我没好处
<archl> jyfl987: 。。。
<jyfl987> 上海要独立 我就回家去 靠近外国了 lol
<jyfl987> 搞边贸
<archl> jyfl987:  8月底有空么
<MeaCulpa> archl: .
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 独立个毛
<jyfl987> archl: 看情况 应该靠后的时候有空
<jyfl987> archl: 没带礼物我不接见的
<archl> jyfl987: 你要啥。。。
<archl> jyfl987: $2给你。。。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 土耳其IT妹子？
<jyfl987> archl: 你都回来了 现买也来不及了
<archl> jyfl987: 。。。
<jyfl987> archl: 切个指头给我吧
<archl> jyfl987: 那就不见你了。。。
<archl> jyfl987: 病态啊。。。
<jyfl987> archl: 嘿嘿
<jyfl987> archl: 见阿蛋 蛤蟆么
<jyfl987> 要见的话 趁机吃个饭
<archl> jyfl987: 好
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 家去了，没动了
<archl> MeaCulpa: 好像是呢。
<archl> roylez: 主席人家教会我三国杀了。第一局我把老师打败了。
<archl> cfy: 先不去了哦。去北京方便带 nexus 7和防晒膏1kg
 * hamo http://books.solidot.org/books/12/08/15/0621230.shtml 这哥们是怎么了...
<hamo> adam8157: http://books.solidot.org/books/12/08/15/0621230.shtml
<kk> hamo,啥网址y Solidot | 星际译王作者胡正新书发布
<kk> 新 GTK+和QT • [GTK]问一个关于dialog->window的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384262 自定义了一个dialog, 从gtk.h头文件中可以看出gtk_dialog_new会返回一个GtkDialog的结构体变量,我想把结构体中的window窗口形式改为TOPLEVEL, 于是 dialog->window = gtk_window_new(……),但是 这样编译的时候会有警告,  …
<Cherrot> archl 会三国杀了啊
<jusss> .
<Cherrot> hamo: 求请吃饭～
<hamo> Cherrot: 啥？
<Cherrot> hamo: 你是baidu那个组的？
<hamo> Cherrot: sys
<Cherrot> hamo: 哦 求请吃饭～
<hamo> Cherrot: ...
 * hamo 胡正,四川大学本科毕业,计算机硕士水平,佛法博士水平...
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你不请我吃饭？
<jusss> hamo: 这个佛法博士，有证吗？
<jyfl987> jusss: 岂止有证 还有少林寺大师亲自开光呢
<jusss> jyfl987: 好有才
<hamo> jusss: 他自证自己是功德闯功德藏菩萨
 * jyfl987 佛法无边 但度有缘 若要开讲 八百一天
<cfy> (* 800 30) => 24000
<cfy> jyfl987: 你的工资比他高
<jyfl987> hamo: 上次听说qcon有杭州哪个寺的去参加过
<jyfl987> cfy: 瞎扯
<ifceux> 不是每天都讲吧.也要看人收钱.如果是钱多,就收更多,800是底线 lol
<hamo> jyfl987: 嗯...那个是业余爱好...人家寺庙的信息化做得好...
<\rs> hamo: 系統？
<jyfl987> cfy: sum((800 if workday(idx) else 0 for idx in xrange(30)))
<jyfl987> hamo: 那些人也是居士呢 算是实习了
 * hamo RedHat6.1 是无漏洞版!可以安装之! 佛赞你们的产品了...
<hamo> adam8157:  gfrog ^^^
<cfy> jyfl987: 这是你？
<jyfl987> cfy: 我要有这么多 还来聊毛天
<jyfl987> cfy: 穷逼才上网
<cfy> jyfl987: 有这么多才来聊天阿 你看 adam 和 主 席
<jyfl987> cfy: 矮挫穷上网站社交 高帅富上妹子射交
<imadper> hamo: 给链接看看?
<hamo> imadper: http://books.solidot.org/books/12/08/15/0621230.shtml
<cfy> imadper: 你还没下班阿。。。
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 还没呢...
<imadper> 现在就走
<cfy> imadper: 几点下班的？
<imadper> cfy: 走之前跑个测试
<imadper> cfy: 6点
<cfy> imadper: ...
<cfy> imadper: 哦。。
<cfy> imadper: 啥测试。。
<imadper> cfy: ltp
<cfy> imadper: 不懂
<jyfl987> cfy: 阿蛋跟主席那是微服私访 体验生活 你没看到台剧里好多大少爷 大小姐离家出走做个服务员这种剧情么
<hamo> jyfl987: 你知道的太多了...
<jyfl987> imadper: 你家是哪的？
<imadper> cfy: 一个测试套件.
<cfy> imadper: 哦。。。
<imadper> jyfl987: 老谢家的
<jyfl987> imadper: 我说地理上
<imadper> cfy: 这次是为了测试调度有没有问题
<cfy> imadper: gaoji
<imadper> jyfl987: 公司? rh
<imadper> jyfl987: 你问过了, 我也告诉过你
<jyfl987> imadper: 出生地
<imadper> cfy: ... ä½  gaoji....
<jyfl987> imadper: 是陕西还是甘肃?
<imadper> jyfl987: 出生地, 河北, 冀州市
<jyfl987> 额
<imadper> jyfl987: 为毛是那么远的地方? 你又把我给忘了...
<cfy> jyfl987: 你哪里的？
<jyfl987> 那个甘肃的和你名字差不多的 前一阵不是来求值的么
<jyfl987> 求职
<imadper> jyfl987: imtxc
<jyfl987> cfy: 我安徽黄山
<cfy> jyfl987: 我去过黄山
<jyfl987> imadper: 对 我老以为是他进了rh
<imtxc> imadper: ?
<jyfl987> cfy: 我没去过
<cfy> jyfl987: ....
<imtxc> jyfl987: 有工作？
<imadper> jyfl987: 我还记得我大一的时候你就在北京了
<jyfl987> imtxc: 没有
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] opera上webqq终于不再提示消息发送失败了。
<imadper> imtxc: 没事, 大胡子想你了
<imtxc> jyfl987: 我没进去rh
<jyfl987> imadper: 没有吧  我才来3年多呢
<imadper> jyfl987: 当时你已经在了.
<jyfl987> imtxc: 那你去哪里来了 你好像还带老婆来着
<imadper> jyfl987: 我现在才大三
<jyfl987> imadper: 那你怎么就去红毛了 难道你是专科
<cfy> imadper: 你应该算senior了把
<imadper> jyfl987: 不是专科...
<imadper> jyfl987: 是妇科...
<jyfl987> imadper: 不是专科怎么大三就实习了
<imtxc> jyfl987: 哪有，没啊，rh不要我呢，我在外面学两年了再去。
<imadper> cfy: ...毛... 我算 intern
<imadper> jyfl987: 大四没课
<cfy> imadper: 我说大四。。。
<jyfl987> imtxc: 我老以为是你 额
<imadper> jyfl987: 学校允许出来实习...
<jyfl987> imadper: 这样
<imadper> cfy: 哦... 我英语不好, 贱笑了
<imtxc> jyfl987: imadper 这货才在rh
<hamo> imadper: 你哪个学校的？
<imadper> imtxc: 货你妹
<imadper> hamo: 华南职业技校
<jyfl987> cfy: 你看 imadper 帝都人 为何别的地方不去 要去红毛？ 还不是阿蛋他父母派来看住阿蛋的
<cfy> imadper: 你现在不应该用阴雨交流么？
<imtxc> imadper: 货货货！
 * hamo 你们知道的太多了...
<jyfl987> cfy: 你看他跟阿蛋没啥上下级关系 却要老跟阿蛋套近乎 借机器什么的  其实就是趁机打探消息 他每周都要写周报发回去的
<imadper> cfy: ... 是, 但是我都直接略过别人的英文内容
 * jusss +10085
<cfy> imadper: 还有别的语言内容？
<imtxc> imadper: 卧底啊你。
<jyfl987> imtxc: 现在在帝都？
<imadper> cfy: 有, 普通话.
<cfy> jyfl987: 那谁是 主席的
<cfy> imadper: ....
<jyfl987> cfy: 多动动脑子
<imadper> imtxc: ..........................
<imtxc> jyfl987: 是啊是啊，混的很惨。
<jyfl987> imtxc: 总比回去好 不是么
<hamo> adam8157: 我有天眼看和找软件 bug 神通,红帽操作系统公司有一人有天眼看软件安全漏洞神通。
<imtxc> jyfl987: 差不多了，回去也有回去的好处
<hamo> adam8157: 你说他说的是谁？
<cfy> jyfl987: 你？
<jyfl987> cfy: 我在帝都
<cfy> jyfl987: 那你想说是 MeaCulpa 么。。
<jyfl987> imtxc: 不一样 你们那人居环境不行  不像我家里 回去无非是穷点 倒没别的问题
<jyfl987> cfy: 你自己分析下嘛 用lisp居然不动脑筋
<imtxc> jyfl987: 这倒是实话。
<cfy> jyfl987: 那你想说是 MeaCulpa 么。。
<jyfl987> cfy: 我暂时不告诉你 让你多想想
<jusss> 当然不是
<jyfl987> cfy: stack over flow了？
<cfy> jyfl987: 那你想说是 MeaCulpa 么。。
<jyfl987> cfy: 其实我想说的是 主席不是高帅富嘛 你这脑筋诶
<stardiviner> hi, 宝宝们
<kk> 新 窗口管理器 • Debian6.0.5 GDM3切换到KDM 启动时花屏 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384267 切换命令： Code: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm3 选择KDM，然后回车 提示： Code: Please be sure to run "dpkg --configure kdm". Scheduling reload of GNOME Display Manager configuration: gdm3. 重启电脑，在启动KDM后，进入桌面时，花 …
<\rs> RavenChan: 打算學 vala 寫 gtk+ 了
<RavenChan> \rs, 哦
<mraandtux> 而家nmsfan（“奶妈”）系歧视紧讲粤语的用户
<archl> RavenChan: 黑老鸦=
<RavenChan> archl,  = =，怎么
<archl> RavenChan: 觉得想干扰你一下而已
<RavenChan> archl, 你无聊么= =
<archl> RavenChan: 有些。
<\rs> 搭訕妙招
<RavenChan> \rs, 你啥时候开始用繁体了
<\rs> RavenChan: fcitx-rime 默認繁體
<ifceux> python里 // 是什么意思啊。我查不到
<ifceux> //操作符?
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] ^^
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 又来求援了 关于 Ubuntu 12.04 安装Aircrack-ng http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384270 我按照这个办法 //安装依赖软件包 sudo apt-get install build-essential libssl-dev iw //下载软件包并解压缩 wget http://download.aircrack-ng.org/aircrack-ng-1.1.tar.gz tar -zxvf aircrack-ng-1.1.tar.gz cd aircrack-ng-1.1 // …
<MasterKong> 正在用vmware安装ubuntu...现在进程住不动了，http://imagebin.org/224622
<MasterKong> 这个属于正常吗
<loy> 刚刚用Vbox装了Android
<MasterKong> 都过去20多分钟了
<loy> AndroidX86
<loy> 装完不知道干什么……
<MasterKong> 停留在这里属于正常吗 http://imagebin.org/224622
<loy> 我很好奇你在虚拟机里装ubuntu干什么
<loy> 我从未试过
<MasterKong> help me... 停在这里20多分钟了 这个是属于正常吗
<MasterKong> 用着方便啊
<loy> ……方便？
<loy> 为什么不直接装硬盘上
<MasterKong> loy:怎么了？
<loy> MasterKong: 没
<MasterKong> 和windows能同时用
<MasterKong> ？
<loy> MasterKong: 为什么要同时用？
<loy> MasterKong: 配置太好没事做？
<MasterKong> 呵呵
<MasterKong> 什么？
<loy> linux上装wine也能跑windows程序 windows也能装个unix层
<hamo> roylez_: 乃这次真的不忙了嗫...
<gfrog> jyfl987: 吃饭？ 啥饭？
<jusss> http://stock.591hx.com/article/2012-07-25/0000541289s_1.shtml
<kk> jusss,啥网址y 定点抢劫：广西男子定点抢劫创记录 做贼也要勤劳务实？(2)_股票频道_华讯财经
<jusss> ...
<jusss> http://www.hudong.com/wiki/%E5%8D%A1%E5%B7%B4%E6%8B%89%E7%94%9F%E5%91%BD%E4%B9%8B%E6%A0%91
<kk> jusss,啥网址y 卡巴拉生命之树_互动百科
<MasterKong> loy：linux 跑windows ，windows跑unix 这哪有装虚拟机好
<MasterKong> 天哪 终于安装好莱坞
<MasterKong> 好了
<hamo> adam8157 快去膜拜 功德藏菩萨胡正
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<adam8157> hamo: 这可是从我们庙里出来的
<hamo> adam8157 他出了两本新书
<hamo> adam8157 里面还提到你们庙了呢
<adam8157> hamo: link?
<jyfl987> gfrog: 吃拜师饭
<hamo> adam8157 等我给你摘录几个啊
<gfrog> jyfl987: ...
<hamo> adam8157 RedHat6.1 是无漏洞版!可以安装之!
<adam8157> ...
<hamo> adam8157 我有天眼看和找软件 bug 神通,红帽操作系统公司有一人有天眼看软件安全漏洞神通。
<adam8157> hamo: 求链接
<hamo> adam8157 你觉得这个是谁？
<adam8157> hamo: 他那时还不认识我呢...
<hamo> adam8157 http://books.solidot.org/books/12/08/15/0621230.shtml
<kk> hamo,啥网址y Solidot | 星际译王作者胡正新书发布
 * gfrog 我擦，这货彻底魔症了。
<mao> 大家好啊
<kk> mao, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<mao> 手机irc挺爽的啊
 * hamo 见到了假的大势至菩萨,特意来岳阳见了一面。我以前认为的那个在红帽开发内核的人是大势至菩萨第
 * hamo 二大弟子。
<hamo> gfrog ^^^这个是谁？
<gfrog> hamo: 我没见过这菩萨
<hamo> gfrog 你也没见过这菩萨？
<gfrog> hamo: 我是说没见过胡大菩萨。
<hamo> gfrog 不能叫大菩萨，得叫功德藏菩萨
<gfrog> hamo: 胡大功德藏菩萨
<hamo> gfrog 乃们红帽真是藏龙卧虎啊...这又蹦出个菩萨来...
<gfrog> hamo: 乃要在也是菩萨
<hamo> gfrog 别别...到不了这个级别...我也就是个小鬼...
<gfrog> hamo: 白小鬼菩萨乃好
<hamo> gfrog 。。。
<luobo> ？
<luobo> 新手，讲无教怎么弄
<luobo> 新手，讲教怎么弄
<luobo> 新手，请教怎么弄
<roylez_> hamo: 蛤蟆精
<roylez_> gfrog: 鸡胡弱哥
<gfrog> roylez_: 为什嘛会变成这名字？
<roylez_> gfrog: 19:46 <           gfrog > hamo: 胡大功德藏菩萨
<roylez_> hamo: 谁是大柿子？
<hamo> roylez_: ....
<hamo> roylez_: 你不知道他？
<gfrog> roylez_: 那个胡是说胡大菩萨啊。
<roylez_> hamo: stardict？
<hamo> roylez_: yep
<roylez_> hamo: 他还没往生么
<hamo> roylez_: 人家是菩萨现在...
<XDS2010> im trying to get a chinese deb , can someone help me setup a account on a chinese host , the registration is 3 fields long
<jyfl987> hamo: 你不是八部镶钻宝蟾么
<hamo> roylez_: 菩萨是超出三界的吧？
<hamo> jyfl987: 滚粗...那是 gfrog
<roylez_> hamo: 没成佛都不行
<gfrog> hamo: roylez_ 按理说变菩萨了应该是脱去凡胎了吧
<gfrog> hamo: 乃才是乃才是。
<jyfl987> hamo: 他是镶金宝蟾 比你低一级
 * hamo 嚓，还镶钻镶金，卖山寨机呢这是？
<jyfl987> hamo: 你俩个共同掌管红毛水塘 你是正职 他是汝职
<jyfl987> hamo: 还有企业版 lol
<XDS2010> the site is 115.com
<roylez_> hamo: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/69b1d125gw1dvx9vtqbkhj.jpg
<XDS2010> just need to be able to login
<hamo> 。。。
<jyfl987> hamo: 净塘使者
<hamo> jyfl987: 滚
<roylez_> hamo: http://photo2.fanfou.com/n0/05/7m/sp_444914.jpg
<roylez_> jyfl987: +1
<roylez_> adam8157: 给 jyfl987 一个帽子
<hamo> adam8157 我说蛋不理你...
<adam8157> hamo: 啥
<hamo> adam8157 好吧...乃你不是吃饭去了？
<adam8157> hamo: 吃完了 在看newsroom
<roylez_> adam8157: 啥？在看rest room？
<jusss> 变形金刚有4?
<jusss> http://hufu.imeee.cn/zt/110413SB32011.html
<kk> jusss,啥网址y 揭秘《变4》女主角热辣美腿速成法【图】_美容专题_爱美丽 imeee.cn
<jusss> 变形金刚4?
<Freebuilder> vim 只能按语法高亮？
<kk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 无法安装时空浩劫啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384279 说是装载文档错误 gzip: stdin: unexpected end of file tar: Unexpected EOF in archive tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now 这是什么意思，小白求破 统计信息: 发表于 由 黑色童话 — 2012-08-15 20:13
<Freebuilder> 不能像富文本，任意一段文字可以指定任意颜色？
<Freebuilder> vim 只能按语法高亮？能不能随意高亮?
<jusss> Freebuilder: 问 adam8157
<jusss> kingheaven: 现在好安静
<jusss> 有没有人？
<jusss> 不喜欢gnome-shell,可是xterm里无法显示汉字，求款简单不用复杂配置能显示汉字的
<ifceux> jusss: xterm能显示汉字
<ifceux> jusss: 你字体设定不对
<jusss> ifceux: 那从哪里改字体
<kingheaven> jusss, 大家都忙着呢吧...
<ifceux> jusss: 你说的xterm，确定不是tty?
<jusss> ifceux: 在gnome里打开的
<ifceux> 参考这里。http://www.google.com.tw/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CDcQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.ubuntu.org.cn%2Fviewtopic.php%3Ft%3D143221&ei=I5orUN3ZBo6XiQf57ID4Aw&usg=AFQjCNF0lmqqWjqJ-wNw4WM-MKVSFNln3Q
<ifceux> 字体的话，自己修改吧。
<ifceux> jusss: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=122&t=143221&sid=d054afd9178736c005d5943f44d3ee32
<kk> ifceux ⇪ ti: 重新认识xterm及我的配置详解 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<jusss> ifceux: 嗯
<roylez_> adam8157: http://mailman.archlinux.org/pipermail/arch-dev-public/2012-August/023389.html
<kk> roylez_ ⇪ t: [arch-dev-public] Migration to systemd
<roylez_> adam8157: nnnnd
<adam8157> roylez_: 昨天就看到了
<adam8157> roylez_: 这就是我最不喜欢arch的地方, 不管不顾, 说变就变
<kingheaven> adam8157, 试试gentoo呗. 不过貌似也会变...
<jusss> ifceux: 没看到说设置字体的地方
<ifceux> jusss: font
 * adam8157 debian挺好
 * ifceux 大自然挺好
<kk> 新 GTK+和QT • 写一个加密小程序，支持GUI 和 CLI http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384281 详情在readme里面 图片如下，支持文本文件 ps.写的很乱，有时间会整理的 统计信息: 发表于 由 Ubuntu与Linux — 2012-08-15 12:48
<loy> 我比较喜欢debian
<loy> 不过桌面还是ubuntu好些
<loy> 最但疼的就是debian装了ubuntu的deb会出问题 而ubuntu
<loy> 却不会
<jusss> iGoogle: xterm修改字体，配置文件哪个
<jusss> xterm在gnome下显示的汉字有方块字
<gfrog> adam8157/win 2
<adam8157> gfrog: ?
<gfrog> adam8157: 明天又有腐败
<adam8157> gfrog: 啧啧 壕
<gfrog> adam8157: 打错命令了呢。
<gfrog> adam8157: 这季度活动资金没吃完，于是再出去吃一顿。
<jusss> roylez_: xterm改字体，配置文件是？
<hamo> gfrog 净坛？
 * gfrog 为毛总是吃
<adam8157> gfrog: 需要帮忙么
<gfrog> hamo: 那是乃
<gfrog> adam8157: 郭林，你去？
<adam8157> gfrog: 这么近
<gfrog> adam8157: 就进腐败
<hamo> gfrog 郭林，名字好熟
<ifceux> jusss: .Xdefaults
<\rs> .Xresources
<ifceux> jusss:  ~/.Xdefaults  ,修改完记得 xrdb -merge ~/.Xdefaults
<gfrog> hamo: 乃没吃过？
<hamo> gfrog  好熟...特别熟
<adam8157> hamo: 托总
 * hamo 好吧，了了
<jusss> ifceux: 好像没这个文件，需要建立吗？
<ifceux> jusss: 要。
<ifceux> jusss: 你就把发你的那个帖子里代码部分全部复制到那个文件。
<jusss> ifceux: 嗯
<ifceux> jusss: DISPLAY的值是多少
<ifceux> jusss: 运行一下, echo $DISPLAY 告诉我结果。我的搞忘记了
<jusss> ifceux: :0.0
<jusss> ifceux:  第一个X   :0.0
<roylez_> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/qxY6s.gif
<ifceux> jusss: 3q
 * hamo 为了看主席的猥琐图，开电脑！
<hamo> roylez_: 来了来了...求猥琐图猥琐视频...
<minus2731> hi all
<kk> minus2731, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<minus2731> 啊，后面那个“㍭”是自动根据当地时间生成的吗
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求大神指点！！！！！！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384285 我在桌面开了一个pts连接远端的服务器 该服务器上某一个文件a,内有100行。。 我一般都是VIM打开后右键直接复制到本地的一个文本文档里。。 但是pts只能显示10行，我想复制该文件的其中50行  …
<hamo> test
<maplebeats> hamo: test fail
<kk> hamo, 点点点.  ㍭ 
<adam8157> hamo: 你寂寞了
<hamo> adam8157 寂寞个妹...我以为我掉网了...
<hamo> adam8157 找工作找的很high呢...比你找房子high多了...
<adam8157> hamo: 给你了个了结
<hamo> adam8157 。。。
<adam8157> hamo: vmware吧, 还在融科 哈哈
<hamo> adam8157 跑vmware做QA去...不去...给多少都不去...
<adam8157> hamo: 没开发?
<hamo> adam8157 他们开发不可能找应届的...
<hamo> adam8157 都是MTS级别的开发
<adam8157> mts是啥
<adam8157> hamo: ^^
<hamo> adam8157 member of Technical staff
<hamo> adam8157 高富帅级别的码农
<adam8157> hamo: gaoji
<hamo> adam8157 对了，kaka不是说去开奶茶店？
<adam8157> hamo: 顺便卖鸡蛋灌饼
<hamo> adam8157 对啊..还有煎饼，酱香饼小包子什么的...
<jusss> ifceux: 还是无法显示汉字
<ifceux> jusss: 你没那个字体吧。m开头的
<jusss> ifceux: 可能是
<ifceux> jusss: 自己修改啊
<jusss> ifceux: 我不知道我有什么字体
<jusss> ifceux: 字体库在？
<ifceux> jusss: xterm*faceName: DejaVu Sans Mono:antialias=True:pixelsize=15
<ifceux> jusss: 把表情换成冒号p
<mntcdrommnt> ÎÒ²»ÖªÄãÃÇ˵ʲô
<kk> mntcdrommnt say: 我不知你们说什么 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<jusss> ifceux: 表情？
<ifceux> 没事没事。
<ifceux> 我用皮筋，：p会变成一个笑脸
<mntcdrommnt> 我不知你们说佬
<Cherrot> adam8157 roylez maplebeats hamo 能指导下怎么解决tty是 non-login shell的问题么?
<adam8157> Cherrot: 啥tty
<hamo> Cherrot: 不是说了bash --login么？
<Cherrot> hamo: 不管用唉
<maplebeats> Cherrot: 我在配置里加了一句判断login，然后加载配置文件。。。
<Cherrot> adam8157 就是字符终端  C+Alt+F1
<jusss> ifceux: 还是不行
<adam8157> Cherrot: 那个当然是login的
<maplebeats> 虽然没治本，但是治票了。。。
<maplebeats> s/票/标/
<Cherrot> adam8157 那为啥我的是 non-login ?
<adam8157> Cherrot: 你咋知道
<Cherrot> maplebeats: 加到哪个配置文件里？  /etc/bashrc?
<mntcdrommnt> 我不知你们说什么
<jusss> roylez_: 主席，俺用了你的xterm配置咋显示不了汉字
<Cherrot> adam8157 maplebeats说的 if [[ ! -o login ]]; then echo non-login; fi
<maplebeats> Cherrot: 差不多就是这类必读的
<Cherrot> adam8157 如果login了，那为啥不执行我的 ~/.bashrc 和 ~/.profile ?
<adam8157> Cherrot: .bashrc不用login
<adam8157> Cherrot: 你确定你是bash?
<maplebeats> .bashrc肯定会被读取的
<adam8157> Cherrot: 没有别的碍事儿的配置文件?
<Cherrot> adam8157 我只有bash  新鲜的ubuntu
<mntcdrommnt> 我没有试不知行不行
<adam8157> Cherrot: 谁告诉你ubuntu肯定是bash
<maplebeats> ubuntu不是dash么。。。
<Cherrot> adam8157 可能 $HOME 下有
<adam8157> Cherrot: echo $SHELL
<Cherrot> adam8157 可我的用户配置的是 /bin/bash 啊
<Cherrot> adam8157 是bash
<jusss> Cherrot: ubuntu dash
<mntcdrommnt> 是bash
<adam8157> Cherrot: 你提供的信息没意义, 问的问题方向也不对, 没接触你的机器我无法判断
<Cherrot> jusss: 神说 guest 用户才是dash
<cfy> imadper: 终于回家啦,你
<Cherrot> adam8157 我也觉得 :(
<jusss> roylez_: 。。。
<roylez_> jusss: 我用的字体你装了没？
<jusss> roylez_: 从哪看字体库？
<roylez_> fc-list
<Cherrot> adam8157 [[ ! -o login ]] 这个判断是没错的对吧？
<adam8157> Cherrot: 应该不好用 我不知道
<jusss> roylez_: 没装
<hamo> Cherrot: 不对吧...[ -z "$PS1" ]才对吧
<loy> 个人字体都在~/.font下
<adam8157> hamo: 那个技巧估计是zsh之类shell的
<jusss> ifceux: 改成DejaVu scan mono还是不行
<maplebeats> 对了。。。我忘说了。我zsh...
<hamo> adam8157 嗯...
<Cherrot> hamo: 这样子啊……
<adam8157> maplebeats: 你坑死 Cherrot 了
<ifceux> jusss: 你看你有什么中文字体就修改。
<hamo> adam8157 只有zsh才有这种变态用法... cc roylez_
<Cherrot> maplebeats: 突然有种和你gaoji的冲动
<gfrog_> adam8157: hamo roylez_ MeaCulpa 早
 * hamo 围观gaoji
 * adam8157 可怜的 Cherrot 被带到login那条沟里了 还以为自己的现象和理论不符
<maplebeats> 专坑bash。。。
<ifceux> jusss: 修改完后，执行 xrdb -merge ~/.Xdefaults
<adam8157> gfrog_: 早啊
 * maplebeats zsh万岁
<ifceux> jusss: 关了xterm重新开始
 * ifceux zsh + 1
<loy> 话说现在ubuntu的默认sh指向了dash 导致有些老程序会出问题
<ifceux> loy: 安装bash,删除dash
<jusss> ifceux: 文泉驿等宽微米黑
<gfrog_> adam8157: 明儿咱去vmware面试吧。
<Cherrot> hamo: if [ -z "$PS1" ]; then echo oops; fi  话说的确login了。。。
<hamo> gfrog_ 乃去vmware?
<loy> ifceux: 不用装吧？
<gfrog_> hamo: 咋？ 不行？
<jusss> ifceux: 总不能用中文名字吧
<loy> 默认就有的
<Cherrot> hamo: 既然login了 为啥子不执行 .bashrc ....  以前好好的啊
<Cherrot> loy: 12.10?
<adam8157> gfrog_: ... 你要去?
<hamo> gfrog_ 行啊..求推荐
<loy> 重定向一下sh链接就可以了
<loy> Cherrot: 10.04
<Cherrot> loy: 我的默认是bash啊
<gfrog_> adam8157: 闹心了。
<gfrog_> hamo: 。。。 。。。
<Cherrot> maplebeats: 坏淫
<adam8157> gfrog_: 看pm
<loy> Cherrot: 12.04 口误
<Cherrot> loy: 我的12.04默认是bash啊。。。
<gfrog_> adam8157: 看了，已断开，已连接。
<loy> Cherrot: 你check一下你的/bin/sh指向哪里
<loy> Cherrot: 我打赌一定是dash
<Cherrot> loy: 额  我一直没发现
<loy> Cherrot: 他只是桌面终端打开的bash而已
 * maplebeats dash万岁
<loy> 大部分sh程序里面开头都是“#/bin/sh”……所以问题就来了
<Cherrot> loy: 为啥不用bash了？
<piggybox> http://www.byvoid.com/blog/tag/%E9%BC%A0%E9%A1%BB%E7%AE%A1/
<kk> piggybox,啥网址y 鼠须管 « Beyond the Void
<loy> Cherrot: 据说开机会快那么两秒……
<piggybox> 刚看见这个号称神级的输入法
<ifceux> jusss:linux里，很多东西都要自己去尝试。
<Cherrot> loy: 碍着开机啥事儿呢。。。 。
<Cherrot> loy: dash命令执行速度快？
<loy> Cherrot: 官方的解释
<Cherrot> 刚才试了下，把gnome-terminal作为login-shell，果然没执行.bashrc
<loy> Cherrot: 说是dash比较小比较快……虽然兼容性较差
<Cherrot> loy: 12.04刚发布就这样了吗？ 还是在后来的build中改的？
<loy> Cherrot: 好象是的。我已经有好几次程序莫名出错，把里面的“/bin/sh”改成“/bin/bash”就好的经历了……
<Cherrot> loy: 原来如此…… 我下的daily build 的iso重装的系统   这么致命的改动也不放个响屁通知一下。。。。
<jusss> ifceux: 还是不行，能改回来不
<ifceux> jusss: 不能。
<loy> Cherrot: 不过现在的ubuntu开机真的很快
<jusss> ifceux: 。。。
<hamo> test
<kk> hamo, 点点点.  ㍮ 
<hamo> cherrot 其实是bash为了兼容搞了很多烂事...
<Cherrot> loy: 可惜不是sh的问题  还是不执行.bashrc  好奇葩
 * maplebeats 全都换成zsh，这么好用
<Cherrot> maplebeats: nnnnnd
<maplebeats> Cherrot: 本来就是嘛，用上zsh之后再也不想bash了，太扯了
<Cherrot> maplebeats: 给个思路呗？ 你猜是因为啥子？
<loy> eshell才是真正的跨平台shell
<maplebeats> Cherrot: 撞鬼了
<Cherrot> maplebeats: 比bash有哪些优势？
 * hamo loy +1
<Cherrot> maplebeats: nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd
<maplebeats> Cherrot: 无敌的补全功能和更多的功能
<loy> 不过bash可以说是unix平台的通用sh Mac上也是bash
<Cherrot> maplebeats: 目前还是木有兴趣。。。
<maplebeats> Cherrot: 真可惜，你可以装来试试就知道了。。。不过zsh不配置真比bash还难用
<Cherrot> maplebeats: 现在对我bash够用了 干吗要换。。
<jusss> maplebeats: 求xterm改字体
<loy> 花时间学新技术本身也要付出代价
<maplebeats> jusss: 不用xterm...
<kk> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 嵌入式开发板与硬件通信 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384298 本人最近在做一个项目，买了一套ZIGBEE套件，用的是飞凌的6410A的开发板， 我把ZIGBEE协调器通过供电主板连接到开发板上时，超级终端会打印很多协调器的信息， 如下usb 1-1: new full speed USB device numbe …
<loy> 刚刚谁推荐的那个输入法？
<loy> 相比fcitx有何优势/
<Cherrot>  loy piggybox
 * Cherrot 没思路啊 诡异啊 撞墙啊  哭啊……
<caleb-> 很多 build system 绑 bash
<caleb-> bsd 编译软件几乎都离不开 bash
<caleb-> 即使 bsd people 讨厌一切 gnu 的东西，还是得用
<maplebeats> Cherrot: 给你出个办法
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 稀客哦~ 常年不见你
<loy> caleb-: 我记得BSD好像默认是csh
<maplebeats> Cherrot: 你等什么时候，哪个高手遇见你的问题了，你就解决了
<Cherrot> hamo: 面基吧 面基吧 面基吧  cc maplebeats
<caleb-> loy: 那是日用，和编译不是一回事
<MeaCu1pa> freebsd, cash
<jusss> caleb-: 大师，xterm咋改字体
<hamo> Cherrot: ...
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 我经常忘记开 IRC
<hamo> Cherrot: bash这种gaoji问题应该找 adam8157 他专业gaoji
<Cherrot> hamo: 我请你吃饭好啦  顺便把硬盘借给你
<loy> caleb-: 这个我倒不清楚 用过一段时间bsd也是装了bash
<MeaCu1pa> CSH 日用？csh就是脚本还算给力.
<Cherrot> hamo: adam8157牛牛的样子
<Freebuilder> loy, BSD 默认 tcsh，咋了？
<loy> MeaCu1pa: csh
<loy> csh名声不太好
<hamo> Cherrot: 对啊，他是牛蛋蛋嘛...
<loy> Freebuilder: 都是一类的吧？
<MeaCu1pa> Freebsd 一直是csh我记得
<qinglingquan> csh
<Freebuilder> loy, tcsh 牛逼多了
<Freebuilder> loy, 论交互，我觉得 tcsh 比 bash 好
<Freebuilder> MeaCu1pa, FreeBSD 普通帐户默认 tcsh，根帐户默认 csh
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 回来很久了~
<loy> Freebuilder: 这个我倒没有研究 不过一般学bash比较舒坦 unix平台通用
<loy> mac也是bash
<MeaCu1pa> Bash unix 几乎不用
<MeaCu1pa> ksh才是
<Freebuilder> loy, tcsh 在 Linux 表现太差了，害我都想用都不敢用，至少 Debian 如此
<caleb-> 這年頭 unix 用的人少
<gfrog_> MeaCu1pa: 酷啪。
<caleb-> 再说 unix 编 bash 又不难
<MeaCu1pa> 毛
<loy> csh据说硬把不适合脚本编程的C语言生搬硬套到sh上 一直颇有争议
 * Cherrot 直接把/etc恢复了 却忘记hostname已经改过了。。。
<MeaCu1pa> Gettext 和 iconv
<Freebuilder> loy, 我觉得所有的 shell 都很蛋疼，为毛要以 0 为真
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 对哦  我一直好奇这个问题
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 是不是因为电路中0为真。。
<MeaCu1pa> Bash, 编译？ 生产系统留编译器的SA都该炒鱿鱼
<imadper> 脚本的话, 直接perl不就得了...
<maplebeats> py
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 电路中都是以 1 为真值的
<hamo> Cherrot: 因为一般的程序都以返回0为正常退出
<loy> imadper: 确实
<piggybox> 还有人用zsh的呢
<ifceux> hamo: 会不会0表示没有错误？
 * maplebeats zsh怎么了
<loy> perl开始就是为unix系统管理设计的
<imadper> piggybox: zsh配置好了确实好用. 不会配置的话, 用oh-my-zsh也行
<piggybox> maplebeats:  没什么，感慨一下shell之百花齐放
<Freebuilder> 只能是说设计 sh 的人思维僵化，非要说「正常退出状态就是真值」，就不能说「正常退出状态是有错的假值」
<hamo> ifceux: 约定而已
<Cherrot> maplebeats: 好怀念宿舍 好怀念学校的网速  。。。。
<MeaCu1pa> 世上的unix有编译器的绝没有10分之1
<loy> 貌似现在没以前那么多人关注sh编程了
<maplebeats> Cherrot: 我们学校网速===蜗牛
<maplebeats> loy: shell嘛，用用就行了。谁还管那么多啊
<MeaCu1pa> Perl 本来是为了解决shell可读性太差，结果...
<Cherrot> MeaCulpa: 你有替身了。。。   10分之一？ 是因为装完server后防止被编译恶意程序？
<MeaCu1pa> Cherrot: 对
<loy> maplebeats: 以前确实很火 其实是perl鼎盛的年代
<MeaCu1pa> 留编译器找死
<Freebuilder> vim 貌似真不能任意高亮
<MeaCu1pa> setuid（0）
<Cherrot> MeaCu1pa: oops
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 任意高亮是什麼意思？
<MeaCu1pa> 你就把unix当windows来看好了
<MeaCu1pa> 别拿linux来揣测unix
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 像终端一样，高亮的内容本身没有语法可言，也没有模式可言，只是额外加了控制字符
<MeaCu1pa> ubuntu debian我想默认也不会装gcc，帽帽和suse更不用说， linux尚且如此
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: vim不是有语法高亮文件来控制filetype的高亮吗
<gfrog_> MeaCu1pa: 最小安装确实没gcc
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 没找到 vim 有这样的命令：高亮 始行 始列 行偏移 列偏移 前景色 背景色
<gfrog_> MeaCu1pa: 但是RHEL找个也是的gcc rpm太容易了。
<gfrog_> MeaCu1pa: s/也是/合适
 * gfrog_ 遇到小键盘竟然不会打字了。
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 随意给任意文本人高亮
<hamo> gfrog_ 装一个需要 root啊...有root了还怕搞不死系统...
<MeaCu1pa> 那是用户问题，不是你们帽帽的了，哈哈
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 那就不清楚了哦
<Freebuilder> 据说 emacs 可以
<gfrog_> hamo: 乃不会把rpm释放到自己的home里？
<maplebeats> Freebuilder: 所以你就转向emacs os了么
<MeaCu1pa> hamo 为什么要root
<hamo> gfrog_ 好吧...忘了这条路了...
<hamo> MeaCu1pa: ^^^
<gfrog_> hamo: 。。。
<Cherrot> 干脆删除包管理器编译器
<hamo> Cherrot: 某公司就是这么干的...
<Freebuilder> maplebeats, 还没转，观望中，不知道怎么入门
<Cherrot> hamo: 原来如此。。。
<gfrog_> Cherrot: 干脆用lfs从头开搞，搞完删掉gcc
<hamo> gfrog_ 不能同意更多...完全从头搞...
<hamo> gfrog_ 最安全...
<MeaCu1pa> gentoo做生产系统都干掉gcc
<gfrog_> hamo: SA得骂娘。
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 我记得你尝试改过hostname哦  还记得都需要改动那些文件吗？ /etc下的
<piggybox> MeaCu1pa:  那还怎么升级？
<gfrog_> hamo: lfs升级一次折腾死。
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 啥？
<hamo> gfrog_ 反正关键包都是自己维护源码的...
<MeaCu1pa> piggybox 为什么要升？
<hamo> gfrog_ 其他基础的万年不动就好了...
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 隐约记得你之前说过 ”改个hostname都麻烦死“之类的话。。
<gfrog_> hamo: 贵度kernel自己维护不？
<gfrog_> hamo: apache自己维护不？
<hamo> gfrog_ 当然
<gfrog_> hamo: mysql内？
<hamo> gfrog_ 貌似是lightd..
<hamo> gfrog_ 当然
<gfrog_> hamo: kernel遇到CVE了自己fix？
<hamo> gfrog_ 貌似贵度并不了解什么是CVE。。。
<hamo> gfrog_ 没人管这个...
<gfrog_> hamo: 那好，这坨定了自己维护，那pam呢？ openssl呢？
<gfrog_> hamo: 。。。
<roylez_> gfrog_: 鸡蛙早
<gfrog_> roylez_: 主席尾巴早
<hamo> gfrog_ 如果告诉你我们这坨基础的还在用4u3的你什么反应？
<Freebuilder> /etc/hostname 必须。/etc/hosts 必须。/etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf，新版的不用。/hosts.dnsmasq，如果你用了并有虚拟机子网的话。
<gfrog_> hamo: 情绪稳定，早耳闻贵度在用RHEL4
<hamo> gfrog_ 你居然对着主席的尾巴打招呼...
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 反正我是要设四个地方的。
<hamo> gfrog_ 啧啧...刚来的时候雷到我了...
<gfrog_> hamo: mo 早
<MeaCu1pa> rhel4。。。。
<gfrog_> hamo: 兄台，我们还在测试RHEL3.9啊
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: /etc/hosts 里没发现有hostname啊？ 只有 localhost 和 我用户名的条目
<gfrog_> hamo: 2.4的内核有没有，还fix kernel bug有没有
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 哦  忘记了 我原先的主机名和用户名相同……
<hamo> gfrog_ ...
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 多行内容，IRC 怎么发？
 * gfrog_ 据说帽帽内部有一台认证服务器至今还跑着RHEL2.1
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: GUI程序一个Shift + 空格就行了
<Cherrot> 。。
<MeaCu1pa> 还有跑win98的呢，奇怪么
<hamo> gfrog_ 我始终对于我度内部不fix CVE的bug很纠结...不过我们是内网隔离的...线上服务器只开发专用端口，而且有转发...
<Freebuilder> # 计算机名：cp2
<Freebuilder> echo cp2 >"${DEBIAN_INS_DIR}/etc/hostname"
<Freebuilder> vi "${DEBIAN_INS_DIR}/etc/hosts" #{
<Freebuilder> 127.0.0.1	localhost cp2
<Freebuilder> #}
<Freebuilder> vi "${DEBIAN_INS_DIR}/etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf" #{
<kk> Freebuilder:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 或者复制个换行符过来？
<loy> 每个程序都要自己编译一下……然后你就成了自己机器的专属系统管理预案鸟……
<hamo> Freebuilder: ...
<gfrog_> MeaCu1pa: win98咋提供服务啊？ 跑也是跑NT4.0吧。。。。
<gfrog_> hamo: 都隔离了，自然没啥事情。
<MeaCu1pa> 也是， nt4
<MeaCu1pa> 还有netware呢。。。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 安装ubuntu12.04到一半会出现报错然后退出，请问是什么问题。有截图，有步骤。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384301 我的安装步骤： 1、 http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal- ... -as-1-2-3/ 我用这个做的USB启动盘 2、 ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso 用的是这个包 3、装到输入密码之后 …
<hamo> gfrog_ 那也总有一些要开放出去啊...要不岂不成了内部系统...
<MeaCu1pa> Vi 这么用，还不如ed
<gfrog_> hamo: 不过帽帽内部还有审核，去年有个服务器么开https就被揪出来了，然后全体登录过这台服务器的人全体改密码。
<MeaCu1pa> 哇
<gfrog_> hamo: 基本就是80/443呗。
<MeaCu1pa> 我摸内部一水的telnet
<hamo> gfrog_ 基本就是80/443...不过你说如果网络层有cve...那不是直接就拿到root了？
<gfrog_> hamo: 猜测乃们的网络层已经被改的面目全非了 XD
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1148952/
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 搞定了 thanks :)
<roylez_> MeaCu1pa: ...
<roylez_> MeaCu1pa: 你泄露我摸机密
<MeaCu1pa> nc -e cmd.exe
<hamo> gfrog_ 不知道了呢...
<hamo> gfrog_ gaoji人们搞的东西...
<MeaCu1pa> roylez_: 没事我摸防火墙强悍
<gfrog_> hamo: 乃们最gaoji了。
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 我的安装都有记录的
 * gfrog_ 写个小文档去。
<jusss> roylez_: 你终于出来了
<hamo> roylez_: 会完了？
<roylez_> hamo: .
<jusss> roylez_: 我哪个字体改成我有的字体了，还是不能显示中文
<jusss> roylez_: 你那个xterm教程里的字体改成我的字体了，还是不能显示中文
<jusss> roylez_: 纠结死了
 * hamo 碎叫
<jusss> 显示个中文麻烦死了
 * Cherrot 升级了 23 个软件包，新安装了 946 个软件包，要卸载 60 个软件包，有 0 个软件包未被升级。
 * Cherrot 需要下载 3,307 MB 的软件包。
 * maplebeats 打个动漫看了，碎叫
 * Cherrot 解压缩后会消耗掉 5,722 MB 的额外空间。
<qinglingquan> jusss: 刚用linux没多长时间 ？
<jusss> qinglingquan: 嗯，才5个月
<Freebuilder> XTerm.vt100.faceName:DejaVu Sans Mono:size=9
<qinglingquan> jusss: 那也不短了，你改完后xrdb了没有？
<Freebuilder> XTerm.vt100.faceNameDoublesize:WenQuanYi Zen Hei Mono:size=10
<jusss> qinglingquan: 有
<qinglingquan> jusss: 贴出你改后的代码看看
<jusss> qinglingquan: 嗯
<ooxx> 还是用ubuntu 的人多
<ooxx> arch频道基本上美人说话
<jusss> xterm*facename: WenQuanYi Micro Hei Mono:antialias=True:pixelsize=15
<jusss> Freebuilder: 你能传你的那个配置文件给我吗
<Freebuilder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1148964/
<Freebuilder> jusss, 哎呀，我忘了改，你要把 MS_YaHei 那行注释掉，换用你装过的字体。
<qinglingquan> jusss: faceNameDoublesize这是中文的
<jusss> qinglingquan: 我再改改
<jusss> Freebuilder: 嗯
<Freebuilder> 肚子饿了，吃三个馒头先
<jusss> qinglingquan: 能显示中文了
<qinglingquan> jusss: 确认问题在哪里了？
<jusss> qinglingquan: facenamedoublesize设置的字体不存在
<jusss> qinglingquan: 所以一直显示不了
<qinglingquan> jusss: :)
<hamo> 我也饿了...
<qinglingquan> 饿了就吃呗...
<roylez_> hamo: 净塘使者...
<qinglingquan> :)
<hamo> roylez_ 那是基蛙
<roylez_> hamo: 你也差不多
<hamo> ...
<jusss> qinglingquan: xterm的配置文件名字可以任意取吗？
<jusss> qinglingquan: xrdb -merge anyname ?
<qinglingquan> jusss: 你可以试一下
<gfrog_> hamo: 乃不睡觉去了么？
<jusss> qinglingquan: 嗯
<hamo> gfrog_ 所谓睡觉就是电脑换手机躺下而已
<gfrog_> hamo: 。。。
<roylez_> hamo: 你俩不是蹲着睡的么？
<hamo> roylez_ 那也是基蛙..
<ofan> http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/y9hv0/gcc_will_now_need_c_to_build/
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: GCC will now need C++ to build : programming
<Freebuilder> jusss, 不支持字体链，所以必须是已安装的字体
<jusss> qinglingquan: 刚卸载u盘时不小心打成sudo umount /mnt了，会不会有问题？
<Freebuilder> jusss, xterm 不支持字体链，所以必须是已安装的字体
<gfrog_> hamo: 。。。
<jusss> Freebuilder: 嗯
 * hamo 真碎了...
<qinglingquan> jusss: 不会有问题
<jusss> qinglingquan: 我的android有个毛病，必须重启手机才能挂载上，真纠结
<qinglingquan> jusss: :)不用android
<jusss> Freebuilder: 那个xterm的配置文件是不是可以随便命名？
<Freebuilder> jusss, 随便命名就不能自动加载了。
<Freebuilder> jusss, Debian、Ubuntu 会自动加载 ~/.Xresources。
<jusss> Freebuilder: 我命名的是~/.Xdefaults
 * ifceux 看python几个小时，累啊啊
<jusss> Freebuilder: man xterm|grep Xres没输出
<loy> android上有emacs
<loy> 我装上了
<jusss> man xterm |grep Xdef有输出
<loy> 用起来比较蛋疼 主要是按键
<Freebuilder> jusss, 因发行版而异的，这由 /etc/X11/Xsession 决定。
<Freebuilder> jusss, ArchLinux 无论你用什么名字都不会自动加载。
<jusss> Freebuilder: 哦
<Freebuilder> 困觉！
<jusss> qinglingquan: 修改xterm配置文件，搜啥关键字
<ofan> 豆瓣上不去?
<FrankLv> 头大啊，Xorg没办法设置上显示器的最佳分辨率。貌似现在的Xorg不需要xorg.conf了，xrandr加的分辨率又不能apply
<fivesheep> mugebjgd: yo
 * FrankLv 搞定了， grub里有个奇怪的参数 nomodeset，拿掉就OK了
<ltscn> 请教一下～vim里自带的tabnew之类的命令和MiniBufExplorer这个插件有什么区别啊？
<ltscn> FrankLv: 我的机器没有nomodeset就起不来。。
<ofan> http://fmn.rrimg.com/fmn056/xiaozhan/20120814/1925/x_large_uyWt_04ee00002fb31262.jpg
<ofan> http://fmn.rrimg.com/fmn056/xiaozhan/20120814/1925/x_large_uyWt_04ee00002fb31262.jpg
<ofan> http://fmn.rrimg.com/fmn056/xiaozhan/20120814/1925/x_large_uyWt_04ee00002fb31262.jpg
<ofan> http://fmn.rrimg.com/fmn056/xiaozhan/20120814/1925/x_large_uyWt_04ee00002fb31262.jpg
<kk> ofan: .. ..
<ltscn> 。。。。
<ofan> ltscn: minibuf是查看所有打开的buf
<ofan> ltscn: tab是tab
<ltscn> ofan: 哦？不是很明白，感觉效果一个样哇～
<ltscn> ofan: 而且我用了taglist，用minibuf还会出错，用tab不会有问题，但是每打开一个tab，taglist就没了，要重开
<ofan> ltscn: minibuf比较老了
<ofan> ltscn: 推荐用ctrl-p https://github.com/kien/ctrlp.vim/
<ofan> c-p c-f 来选择bug
<ofan> c-p c-f 来选择buf
<ltscn> ofan: 哦！谢谢！我去看看
<fivesheep> tab是新东西.
<ltscn> fivesheep: 我也是新手～～tab很好用啊，和其他ide或者gedit里面的那种标签完全一样了，就是我每次新开一个文件，都要在开一个taglist。。
<ofan> 为毛豆瓣这么卡
<ltscn> 哇，犀利了，找到tabbar了
<ltscn> 这些没问题了
<ltscn> 这下
<ofan> 这个不错
<ofan> tabbar功能太弱了 没法用
<wolftankk> http://pastebin.com/HUjZPaF3
<wolftankk> sony tmd又被黑了
<piggybox> ofan:  哈哈，政坛F4
<mugebjgd> ofan: 最近开车开的有点多
<fivesheep> mugebjgd: 我买了个 aeropress 咖啡maker
<fivesheep> mugebjgd: http://aerobie.com/products/aeropress.htm 看评价似乎不错..
<kk> fivesheep,啥网址y AeroPress® | AEROBIE® High Performance Sport Toys
<mugebjgd> fivesheep: 有钱人啊
<fivesheep> mugebjgd: 二十几块..
<mugebjgd> fivesheep: 会花钱
<mugebjgd> fivesheep: 这破玩意 你还不如不买呢
<fivesheep> mugebjgd: 草.. 不是你说的美式咖啡机泡的咖啡难喝么
<piggybox> expresso是用高压蒸汽冲出来的，这个不算吧
<fivesheep> piggybox: 这个用人力. espresso机 能用的得400.....
<ofan> mugebjgd: Nexus 7屏闪问题解决了！！
<kk>  06:30
<piggybox> fivesheep:  给你推荐个只要$40的 http://www.amazon.com/Mr-Coffee-ECM160-Espresso-Machine/dp/B000U6BSI2/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1345070003&sr=8-9&keywords=espresso
<kk> piggybox,啥网址y Amazon.com: Mr. Coffee ECM160 4-Cup Steam Espresso Machine, Black: Kitchen & Dining
<fivesheep> piggybox: 评价不如我买的那个阿 http://www.amazon.com/Aerobie-AeroPress-Coffee-Espresso-Maker/dp/B0047BIWSK/
<kk> fivesheep,啥网址y Amazon.com: Aerobie AeroPress Coffee and Espresso Maker: Kitchen & Dining
<piggybox> fivesheep:  要不你买最正宗的传统意大利expresso壶吧 http://www.amazon.com/Bialetti-Express-6-Cup-Stovetop-Espresso/dp/B000CNY6UK/ref=sr_1_2?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1345071443&sr=1-2&keywords=expresso+maker 这个用起来比较麻烦，不过很有情趣
<kk> piggybox,啥网址y Amazon.com: Bialetti 6800 Moka Express 6-Cup Stovetop Espresso Maker: Home & Kitchen
<piggybox> 这两个壶我都有，意大利那个出来的稍微多些泡沫
<fivesheep> piggybox: aeropress 那个你也有?
<fivesheep> piggybox: 我先研究一下aeropress那个, 如果不爽再考虑你说那个
<piggybox> fivesheep:  我贴连接的那两个，没有你那个
<fivesheep> 真有情调... 看了下视频 豆都是手动磨的
<ofan> 办信用卡有用么？
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 网乎买东西方便
<cfy> ....
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 为什么各国的信用卡都不通用..
<fivesheep> ofan: 有阿
<cfy> ofan: 你没信用卡？
<cfy> 开玩笑吧
<fivesheep> ofan: 买房子, 买车
<fivesheep> 都得需要credit
 * cfy ofan 你又调皮
<fivesheep> 另外, 信用卡购物 一般有1-3%的回扣.
<cfy> ee什么时候来
<cfy> Oicebot: 你又来了。你谁家的来着？
<cfy> \rs: polipo不错
<cfy> \rs: 主要由于，我还是不会让opera原生支持socks5...
<cfy> 求twitter ip
<cfy> 要完全的，封不封的的无所谓，我准备代理上，主要怕dns污染
#ubuntu-cn 2012-08-16
<fivesheep> cfy: 代理污染, 你用8888不就可以了
<cfy> fivesheep: 这个也能污染到吧
<cfy> fivesheep: 你推特多少？
<fivesheep> fivesheep
<fivesheep> 已经很少更新了
<cfy> fivesheep: 好像现在twitter服务器瘫了。。。不能搜索好友。。
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> 早各位
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 早安
<WhiteMoon> MeaCulpa, 困啊
<mao1> 求救...
<mao1> 重启没有自动创建lvm分区
<WhiteMoon> MeaCulpa, 最近还在accipiter不？
<WhiteMoon> MeaCulpa, 我发现freenode有个powerkvm的频道。
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 酷胖早~
<MeaCulpa> WhiteMoon: 不玩KVM
<imadper> roylez: 坏人主席早
<imadper> cfy: 大湿早
<cfy> imadper: 大师早
<imadper> tenzu: 疼猪早
<imadper> cfy: :)
<WhiteMoon> MeaCulpa, 不是玩不玩，是power kvm.
<tenzu> imadper: 哟
<imadper> ggarlic: 早
<MeaCulpa> WhiteMoon: KVM只不过是上面老大用来无力抵抗vmware的小幌子，不会大力发展的
<imadper> tenzu: 怎么了, 疼猪博士?
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 早
<tenzu> imadper: 打招呼
<imadper> tenzu: ....
<imadper> MeaCulpa: vmware赚钱吗?
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 死赚
<imadper> MeaCulpa: mtk呢? 今天早上看到一个mtk的人.
<MeaCulpa> imadper: VMWare是Intel的摇钱树
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 不知
<imadper> MeaCulpa: mtk在我们楼上两层...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 如果没有vmware, 谁会脑抽了去买4U+的大家伙intel服务器
<imadper> MeaCulpa: vmware自己赚吗?
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 赚阿
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 霸气.
<cfy> imadper: ...
<imadper> cfy: 咩?
<cfy> imadper: 喵
<MeaCulpa> WhiteMoon: Power上跑KVM干啥呢...
<imadper> cfy: 咩是粤语.. 不是羊叫...
<imadper> cfy: 什么的意思..
<MeaCulpa> WhiteMoon: 难道是裸机装RHEL, 然后起KVM?
<cfy> imadper: 粤语里啥意思？
<imadper> cfy: 什么的意思
<cfy> imadper: 哦。。。。。这个意思。。。。
<cfy> imadper: 怎么拼？
<imadper> cfy: mie
<cfy> imadper: 咩？
<imadper> cfy: mew
<imadper> cfy: 喵
<cfy> imadper: .... 看上去还是羊叫。。。
<imadper> cfy: .....
<imadper> cfy: 丢嗨
<cfy> imadper: T_T,听不懂。。。大湿
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 粗口.... 我就会粗口...
<cfy> imadper: 我有一个1T的移动硬盘作为备份用
<cfy> imadper: 有电影和数据，分开的
<cfy> imadper: 你说我是分两个区呢？还是两个文件夹？
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 分区
<cfy> imadper: 电影比较大。数据比较少。固定的
<imadper> cfy: 分区好
<cfy> imadper: 为啥？
<imadper> cfy: 目测就喜欢分区. 你可以给电影的分区单独加密
<ofan> fivesheep: BOA,discover之类的信用卡对我来说没用吧
<ofan> 我又不能还钱..
<imadper> cfy: 省得有人找你借移动硬盘的时候, 发现你的那些av
<cfy> imadper: 单独加密？
<cfy> imadper: 没av..........
<cfy> imadper: 好主意。。。差点忘了。。。我的数据分区是加密的。。。
<imadper> cfy: ...恩, 好吧...
<cfy> ofan: 你lag多久。。。
<ofan> cfy: 啥
<ofan> cfy: 0
<cfy> ofan: 哦。没啥。。。。你继续
<cfy> imadper: 你移动硬盘借我
<ofan> 我不是直接连的freenode
<imadper> cfy: 怎么借?
<ofan> cfy: 借盘考毛片？
<cfy> imadper: 等我有机会过来。。。
<cfy> ofan: wsn
<imadper> cfy: 我先去吃公司早饭去.  等你来了随便考
<ofan> gcc要转c++了
<cfy> ofan: 不是很早以前就说要转么？
<ofan> cfy: 那时候是打算
<ofan> 现在是正式的
<cfy> imadper: 树莓不好玩
<cfy> imadper: 放在家里不知道干啥
<ofan> netflix免费的快到期了 擦
<cfy> ofan: 你吃的习惯么？
<cfy> ofan: 在哪里？
<ofan> cfy: 啥
<ofan> cfy: 你怎么跟我妈一样
<cfy> ofan: 我说你在哪个洲？
<ofan> ohio
<cfy> ofan: 我说你在哪个州？
<ofan> cfy: 干嘛
<cfy> ofan: 随便问问。。。。
<ofan> cfy: 你要给我空运吃的？
<cfy> ofan: 看来你确实吃的不好。。
<piggybox> ofan: bsd/osx都转clang了呢
<ofan> cfy: 吃的没国内的爽
<ofan> 真的
<cfy> ofan: 嗯。都这么说。。
<ofan> 我天天可乐肉饼就披萨
<piggybox> ofan:  没中国超市和餐馆？
<ofan> piggybox: 主要是想摆脱gpl吧
<ofan> piggybox: 有，家对面就有一个，不过好难吃
<jusss> .
<piggybox> ofan:  那自己学着做吧
<ofan> piggybox: 基本都自己做
<jusss> 每天早晨醒后，后脚跟酸痛，纠结
<jusss> 怀疑脚出毛病了
<imadper> cfy: 垫桌子
<imadper> jusss: 被蛇咬到后脚跟了?
<jusss> imadper: 没，曾经光着脚跳远过，
<gfrog_> imadper: vmware去年利润率似乎翻了4倍，目前虚拟化市场70%都是vmware的。
<gfrog_> MeaCulpa: qemu的 maintainer 都在贵摸呢。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_: 是么？一坨
<zhangjg> ubuntu上chrome浏览器对图形界面的处理似乎有问题，大家知道是怎么回事吗？
<ofan> zhangjg: 什么问题
<zhangjg> ofan: 稍等我贴个图
<imadper> gfrog_ 那你快点儿用kvm压倒vmware
<zhangjg> ofan: http://imagebin.org/224705
<zhangjg> 看看图片
<imadper> cfy: 给你用来开发的... 放着干嘛...
<\rs> gfrog_: 推薦點桌面用戶kvm的好特性?
<zhangjg> 我移动的豆瓣的时候出现的残影
<zhangjg> 最小化的时候也会出现豆瓣的时候也会出现问题
<zhangjg> 现在我用的是64位的Ubuntu
<imadper> gfrog_ 你订阅rhkernel没? 昨天太凶残了!
<zhangjg> 有人知道这是为什么吗？
<ofan> zhangjg: 关掉显卡渲染
<imadper> zhangjg: 什么显卡/显示器?
<piggybox> gfrog_:  vps市场好像从来没见过用vmware的，大多是xen。当然免费的不算“市场份额”
<imadper> zhangjg: mva屏幕的拖影是不可避免的.
<ofan> zhangjg: webqq的问题吧
<zhangjg> imadper: 但是其他浏览器中没有这样的问题啊？
<zhangjg> 比如firfox就没有
<ofan> zhangjg: 关特效
 * MeaCulpa 向百事屈服了，轻怡还是比Zero好喝
<zhangjg> ofan:   系统特效？
<imadper> zhangjg: 因为 chrome 渣.
<zhangjg> 我没有开啊！
<gfrog_> imadper: 啊？
<imadper> zhangjg: 傻快傻快的 chrome, 渣.
<imadper> gfrog_ 昨天rhkernel好凶残!
<gfrog_> \rs: 桌面？ kvm正在发力呢。
<imadper> gfrog_ 一个人发了一百多封
<ofan> zhangjg: 把gnome删了
<gfrog_> piggybox: vps这方面，估计提供商好降低成本吧，毕竟vmware还要买license
<gfrog_> imadper: 这个。。。 很常见吧。
<zhangjg> ofan: 不是吧？
<zhangjg> 去掉gnome还如何用图形界面啊？
<ofan> http://www.ilm.com/
<kk> ofan,啥网址y Industrial Light & Magic
<imadper> gfrog_ 不, 你的notify一直弹出来, 五分钟不停的在刷....
<ofan> 我擦 才发现这公司好nb
<piggybox> ofan:  工业光魔啊
<ofan> piggybox: yup
<imadper> ofan: 做特效的?
<zhangjg> crome的问题有人知道如何解决吗？
<ofan> piggybox: 有啥可以在线看电影的么
<ofan> imadper: 各种吧
<ofan> zhangjg: 关掉chrome的显卡渲染试试
<zhangjg> ofan: 具体如何操作啊？
<imadper> ofan: 能不能帮忙把 tenzu 用各种特效给渲染成真的 疼猪?
<ofan> zhangjg: 打开 about:flags
<guest4523> cf
<guest4523> Cherrot: hi
<guest4523> ChanServ: 好久都没跟你聊过了~
<Cherrot> guest4523: hi~
<Cherrot> zmadper: 久么……
<TonyChyi> 有人没？
<tenzu> 嘛特效?
<zmadper> Cherrot: 我跟 chanserv说话呢....
<Cherrot> zmadper: 你妹。。。
<piggybox> ofan:  pptv, pps, 56
<gfrog_> zmadper: 。。。
<zmadper> tenzu: 把你变成真正的疼猪的特效!~
<zmadper> gfrog_ 啥?
<gfrog_> zmadper: 所以我从来不设patch maillist的 notification
<gfrog_> zmadper: 设了也白设，没时间看，那种list闲下来去瞅瞅就好。
<ofan> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE2MDk
<kk> ofan,啥网址y [Phoronix] Apple's Dominative LLVM, Clang Statistics
<zmadper> gfrog_ 没法看了已经, 几千封... 怎么看...
<ofan> piggybox: 看美剧，电影等
<ofan> hulu貌似不错
<gfrog_> zmadper: mark all as read
<gfrog_> zmadper: 上班。
 * gfrog_ 撤退，奔公司。
<zmadper> gfrog_ ...
<zmadper> gfrog_ 你还没来呢?!!
<cfy> zmadper: ...
<zmadper> cfy: 咩?
<cfy> zmadper: 喵。。。
<zmadper> cfy: ... 汪!
<zmadper> cfy: 吱
<cfy> zmadper: 喵
<zmadper> cfy: 你就会猫叫呀...
<zmadper> cfy: å¼±!
<cfy> zmadper: 吱
<zmadper> ...........
<zmadper> cfy: 大湿.
<ofan> 你俩这智商可以啊
<cfy> zmadper: 嗡
<cfy> zmadper: 哗(模仿风扇)
<stardiviner> 都都都都都都都在干啥干啥干啥干啥呢呢呢?
<cfy> ofan: 智者
<zmadper> cfy: 蚊子哥, 快去叮 ofan 去!
<stardiviner> 一大早就听见猫叫春
<cfy> zmadper: 太远了。。。
<zmadper> ofan: 咬死你!
 * Cherrot 围观掐架……
<jusss> ofan: llvm是？
<ofan> jusss: low level virtual machine
<jusss> ofan: 我一直把llvm看成llwm了。。。
<jusss> ofan: 据说有个模仿苹果界面的wm？
<jackey> 感觉还是10.04稳定，果断换回10.04
<MeaCulpa> LinuxFire寿终正寝了？
<DBLobster> me
<DBLobster> MeaCulpa: 用 .info
<jackey> ／exit
<jackey> exit
<zmadper> cfy: 大湿, 你用sbcl还是用啥别的?
<cfy> zmadper: 回答大湿，我用ccl
<zmadper> cfy: 区别明显吗?
<kk> 新 Ubuntu中文衍生版 • LinuxDeepin IRC 开张 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384321 Linux Deepin IRC 频道正式开张。 服务器：Freenode 频道：#linuxdeepin 推荐客户端：Xchat、Pidgin、Empathy…… 相关链接： IRC 频道与客户端 不愿上 IRC 的，还有QQ 群： Linux Deepin 用户QQ群：87024293 Linux Deepin 社区QQ 1群：42 …
<zmadper> cfy: 有啥 lisp newbies的mail-list没有?
<cfy> zmadper: sbcl是性能最好的，这么说吧，如果，你只要在linux x86或者linux amd64下使用。那么我推荐你sbcl
<cfy> zmadper: 可是，如果你有时要在arm，win下使用的话，可以用ccl
<zmadper> cfy: 你的ccl还能跑在你的arm上面?
<zmadper> cfy: gaoji!
<cfy> zmadper: 不过区别不大，只有在个别地方需要写不同的代码
<cfy> zmadper: 是的
<zmadper> cfy: 出来的都是native code?
<zmadper> cfy: 有啥lisp newbies的mail-list没?
<cfy> zmadper: 而且lisp代码可以写一份a.lisp,在各种编译器，各种平台，直接编译的
<cfy> zmadper: 是的，ccl和sbcl都是native code
<cfy> zmadper: 有，我看看
<zmadper> cfy: gaoji....
<zmadper> cfy: 膜拜大湿, 喵~
<cfy> zmadper: 比如#+ccl 42 #+sbcl 43
<cfy> zmadper: 那么，sbcl读进来就是43,ccl读进来是42
<cfy> zmadper: 跨平台很好写的
<zmadper> cfy: 哦, gaoji!
<cfy> zmadper: lisp-cn@googlegroups.com
<zmadper> cfy: 不过要了解sbcl和ccl的区别才可以呀.
<zmadper> cfy: 中文的...
<cfy> zmadper: 怎么样的差别？
<cfy> zmadper: 用起来差别不大阿
<cfy> zmadper: 所以我都直接用ccl的。
<zmadper> cfy: 我怎么确定我的代码在ccl和sbcl上面的不同区别? 我要知道, 才能写出跨编译器的呀
<cfy> zmadper: 直接写就是跨编译器的
<zmadper> cfy: 哦~ 膜拜大湿, 喵~
<cfy> zmadper: 只有查看命令行参数，还要调用外部程序有一点点一点点的不同
<cfy> zmadper: 你照标准写肯定是跨编译器的
<zmadper> cfy: 恩. 好~
<zmadper> cfy: 吐槽一下, cl的标准真长!
<cfy> zmadper: 用标准的包里的，函数和变量肯定是跨编译器的
<zmadper> cfy: 一会儿我用公司的打印机, 把lisp land给打印出来..
<cfy> zmadper: 比如调用外部程序，ccl是ccl:run-program，sbcl是sb-ext:run-program
<cfy> zmadper: 你用到了就很明显的
<zmadper> cfy: 恩, elisp和她们的区别更明显...
<cfy> zmadper: 其实cl跨平台超容易写的
<cfy> zmadper: 嗯。。。
<cfy> zmadper: 壕
<zmadper> cfy: 恩, 确实.
<zmadper> cfy: 壕个毛!!!
<cfy> zmadper: 就，外部调用，dump为可执行文件，获取命令行参数有点不同
<cfy> zmadper: 其他好像都一样的。。。
<zmadper> cfy: 还有, sbcl的线程支持的好不?
<zmadper> cfy: 怕了emacs了... erc一卡, 整个emacs就挂了...
<cfy> zmadper: linux下面好。win下面官方的不行。据说有非官方的win下的有
<cfy> zmadper: 完全不会阿。。。
<zmadper> cfy: cfy 会的, hang住了. 需要取消erc才行
<cfy> zmadper: 你可以终端开启sbcl,然后开启swank。再在emacs端起slime连过去
<zmadper> cfy: 等待erc链接的时候, 你的emacs能干别的?
<cfy> zmadper: 即使erc崩溃。slime也不会死的。放心
<zmadper> cfy: 恩, 好!
<zdon> 請問debian下怎么連vpn?
<cfy> zmadper: 你要转投cl了么？
<cfy> hamo: 貌似qq服务器挂了。。。
<zmadper> cfy: 恩, 不叫转吧... 本来我也什么都不会
<cfy> hamo: 我qq都等不上去。。。
<cfy> zmadper: 不和我一样么。。。perl->cl
<zmadper> cfy: 差不多...
<zmadper> cfy: 壕, 送俺本书吧...
<zmadper> cfy: http://www.amazon.com/Nuclear-Energy-Landolt-B%C3%B6rnstein-Relationships-ebook/dp/B001C2TPWO/     俺要这本
<cfy> zmadper: 我也不是壕阿
<kk> zmadper,啥网址y Nuclear Energy (Landolt-Börnstein: Numerical Data and Functional Relationships in Science and Technology - New Series / Advanced Materials and Technologies): K. (editor) Heinloth, Zeynel Alkan, Bertrand Barré, Rudolf Bock, David Campbell, Wolfgang Grätz, Thomas Hamacher, Klaus Heinloth, Dieter H.H. Hoffmann, Ingo Hofmann, William J. Hogan, Wolfgang Kröge …
<cfy> zmadper: 恐怖分子？
<zmadper> cfy: 我就是想炸了他们!
<zmadper> roylez_: 坏人主席早~
<cfy> zmadper: 这种书，只有 roylez_ 和 adam8157_away 买的起了。。
<roylez_> tenzu: 帽子
<cfy> zmadper: 推荐你看这个 http://common-lisp.net/project/movies/movies/slime.mov
<cfy> ....
<roylez_> tenzu: 有俩人想死呢
<cfy> roylez_: 不是我。。。
<cfy> 唉
<cfy3> .
<ofan> zdon: 看你vpn类型
<cfy> T_T
<cfy3> cfy: TOT
<cfy> zmadper: 改名没用
<cfy> zmadper: 不如我这个干脆
<zmadper> cfy: 哈哈~
<cfy> roylez_: http://www.amazon.com/Nuclear-Energy-Landolt-Börnstein-Relationships-ebook/dp/B001C2TPWO/
<cfy> roylez_: 这本书， zmadper 找你买
<kk> cfy,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<cfy> Ooooops: .
<Ooooops> roylez_: 尾席...
 * Ooooops 早
<whatsyourname> 大家好，我想学习编程，从哪入门比较好？
<cfy> zmadper: 你那个插件有用么？
<zmadper> cfy: 恩, 有
<zmadper> cfy: 挺好用的
<cfy> whatsyourname: 找个好的语言。别C
<ofan> whatsyourname: 学编程干什么
<zmadper> whatsyourname: 汇编
<whatsyourname> cfy: C++行吗？
<cfy> whatsyourname: 别听 ofan 的。。。
<ofan> whatsyourname: 学编程泡不到妞
<whatsyourname> ofan: 为了制一些软件
<ofan> whatsyourname: 饭都吃不上
<cfy> 虚拟机坏了。。。囧。。。
<cfy> ofan: 这个+1
<whatsyourname> 大家帮我下我，我是真心想学编程。但是面对这么多语言
<cfy> zmadper: lol
<whatsyourname> 我真不知道学哪个
<whatsyourname> 我想学习强大的语言
<ofan> whatsyourname: brainfuck?
<whatsyourname> 实用的
<cfy> .........
<piggybox> whatsyourname:  你想用来干嘛呢
<ofan> whatsyourname: python
<whatsyourname> 就是制作软件
<whatsyourname> 分析软件
<whatsyourname> 自己想做一些软件满足自己的需求
<ofan> whatsyourname: 随便从哪开始都行
<whatsyourname> 就是这个，我不是拿这个当饭吃
<whatsyourname> 是这样
<whatsyourname> 我本来想学C
<ofan> 别从乐高开始就行了
<whatsyourname> 但是我同学跟我说
<whatsyourname> C语言已经过时了
<whatsyourname> 没人用了
<kk> whatsyourname:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<ofan> whatsyourname: 别激动，慢慢说
<zmadper> whatsyourname: .... 哥, 你自己打字都能被禁言..... 你打字好快.!
<ofan> whatsyourname: c语言嘛 确实没大有人用
<zmadper> ofan: 嵌入式什么的还是不少人用吧
<ofan> whatsyourname: 都是神在用
<palomino|working> 在流行榜上还排第一呢
<whatsyourname> 刚才有人说我应该学习汇编？
<palomino|working> .....
<zmadper> whatsyourname: 想快速写出有实际用处的程序, 考虑perl吧.
<palomino|working> 汇编就算了
<ofan> 那破榜
 * hamo 暴躁席
<zmadper> hamo: 菊花?
<cfy> hamo: ?
<hamo> whatsyourname: 极力推荐golang
<ofan> 现在不学计算机的都要考c，能不多么？
<zmadper> hamo: 你这过分了
<hamo> zmadper: 咋啦？
<ofan> 随便拉个大学生都能会点c
<ofan> 那统计没意思
<zmadper> hamo: 不是你说那啥的吗?
<whatsyourname> perl, python
<palomino|working> 那有不是统计国内的
<MeaCulpa> whatsyourname: 你是程序员，或者以后会做程序员么？
<zmadper> whatsyourname: 别python... 太难了.
<palomino|working> python还难。。
<whatsyourname> MeaCulpa: 不会
<zmadper> whatsyourname: perl
<palomino|working> .....
<ofan> 国外也是，c都是普及教育了
<whatsyourname> 我不做程序员
<MeaCulpa> whatsyourname: 那你主要想用来做什么？
<zmadper> palomino|working: 恩, 难. 我就没见过lambda还限制你只能一句话的... python就做到了
<whatsyourname> MeaCulpa: 就是满足自己的需求，制作一些软件给自己用。
<palomino|working> ...... , zmadper
<MeaCulpa> 要说用户里非程序员的比例，显然是py阿
<zmadper> whatsyourname: perl.
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<MeaCulpa> zmadper: 人家要GUI的话你pl咋办..
<zmadper> MeaCulpa: pl不能gui?
<palomino|working> Perl 是唯一一门在RSA 加密前后看起来一样的语言
<MeaCulpa> zmadper: 可以阿，麻烦点
<roylez_> cfy: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000SEGEKI/ref=as_li_ss_til?tag=httpwwwmatt0e-20&camp=0&creative=0&linkCode=as4&creativeASIN=B000SEGEKI&adid=1B4F8NR9K3WPK0X69RFK
<whatsyourname> 但是如果我不学C的话，直接学其他的能入门儿吗？
<kk> roylez_ ⇪ t: The Pragmatic Programmer: From Journeyman to Master: Andrew Hunt, David Thomas: Amazon.com: Kindle Store
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: +1
<whatsyourname> C语言不是一切的基础吗？
<zmadper> MeaCulpa: py-gtk, py-qt
<palomino|working> python , whatsyourname
<piggybox> 要我说不如学javascript算了
<palomino|working> 容易学 , whatsyourname
<MeaCulpa> zmadper: 我在说pl
<wzssyqa> roylez 怎么让ssh自动启动screen?
<zmadper> MeaCulpa: s/py/pl/g
<MeaCulpa> zmadper: pyQt远大于PyGTK
<MeaCulpa> wzssyqa: ssh 'screen'...
<roylez_> wzssyqa: ssh -t xxx@xxx screen
<zmadper> MeaCulpa: 我打错字了....
<hamo> zmadper: 我说哪啥了？
<whatsyourname> 那行
<zmadper> hamo: .....
<whatsyourname> 那我就学perl和python
<whatsyourname> 不学C了
<maplebeats> 怎么又讨厌这个
<wzssyqa> roylez 配置文件中啦
<zmadper> whatsyourname: 没必要, 一个就够
<hamo> zmadper: golang那个？
<maplebeats> s/讨厌/讨论/
<hamo> zmadper: 还是暴躁席？
<wzssyqa> roylez 那样就不会忘记了
<MeaCulpa> whatsyourname: 学都不用学，用到了先学
<zmadper> hamo: 恩, 后者
<cfy> 一下子火了
<zmadper> MeaCulpa: 第一们语言还是要学的
<cfy> MeaCulpa: gui没问题，你看ee
<hamo> zmadper: 这个...事实嘛...
<whatsyourname> 不是，那我现在应该怎么做？ 有什么好的教学网站吗？
<cfy> roylez_: 这个书咋了？
<zmadper> MeaCulpa: perl的gui很全面呀
<MeaCulpa> zmadper: 我就没学过...不知道学校里THQ的算不算
<zmadper> MeaCulpa: 你总有学第一门语言的时候呀
<palomino|working> 汉语? , zmadper
<MeaCulpa> zmadper: 叹号强...
<ofan> whatsyourname: 学perl你就毁了
<zmadper> palomino|working: 马叔....
<palomino|working> :D , zmadper
<MeaCulpa> ofan: +1
<adam8157> roylez_: MeaCulpa zmadper hamo http://www.guokr.com/post/313212/
<zmadper> whatsyourname: 别听 呕饭的
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 知道什么是神论吗？CCAV告诉你！！！！！！！这才是真·超理帝！ - Geek笑点低小组 - 果壳网 guokr.com
 * hamo momo palomino|working
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 hamo 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
 * gfrog 早
<cfy> whatsyourname: ofan 在扯淡呢
<MeaCulpa> 基蛙早
<cfy> whatsyourname: 听 ofan 你就毁了。。
<hamo> whatsyourname: 墙裂推荐golang...
<MeaCulpa> whatsyourname: 在这里听大家扯，还不如随便找个用起来...
<hamo> whatsyourname: 不过GUI你就别考虑了...
<MeaCulpa> whatsyourname: 听大家扯能听一辈子
<ofan> 强烈推荐brainfuck
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪。
<zmadper> ofan: 人家不是程序员, 就是想快点儿写出东西, 肯定是 perl好用了. python的渣lambda, 渣regexp
<MeaCulpa> zmadper: 我工作的第一个项目是Visual Basic的，真心一点没学过，就上了
<cfy> MeaCulpa: ......
<zmadper> MeaCulpa: ...
<cfy> MeaCulpa: vb直接用的吧
<palomino|working> 强烈推荐whitespace , ofan
<ofan> zmadper: 没人让你用lambda,regexp
<ofan> zmadper: 这两个都是我避免用的
<whatsyourname> python的话
<adam8157> gfrog: 昨天那个顶层真是热啊
<zmadper> ofan: regexp如何避免?
<MeaCulpa> zmadper: lambda和毛，regexp个毛
<whatsyourname> 是不是要看Dive into python这本书？
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃住进去了？
<roylez_> cfy: 买了
<cfy> roylez_: ?
<ofan> zmadper: 不写
<MeaCulpa> zmadper: 我宁可起进程egrep也不regexp
<cfy> zmadper: perl处理好后，丢给py
<piggybox> whatsyourname:  dive into python那书不太适合初学
<adam8157> gfrog: 没 看了下就闪了
<zmadper> whatsyourname: 先看简明python教程
<whatsyourname> 我现在是看书好还是视频？
<zmadper> cfy: 恩, py的regexp太弱了.
<whatsyourname> 哪个比较好
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000SEGEKI/ref=as_li_ss_til?tag=httpwwwmatt0e-20&camp=0&creative=0&linkCode=as4&creativeASIN=B000SEGEKI&adid=1B4F8NR9K3WPK0X69RFK
<zmadper> MeaCulpa: ...
<kk> roylez_ ⇪ t: The Pragmatic Programmer: From Journeyman to Master: Andrew Hunt, David Thomas: Amazon.com: Kindle Store
<ofan> zmadper: 所有的regexp都能避免
<roylez_> adam8157: 特价2.99，加拿大澳大利亚还是30+
<zmadper> ofan: 何必抛弃这么方便的工具
<ofan> 只不过有人喜欢偷懒而已
<piggybox> zmadper:  他要写的程序可能根本用不到regexp呢
<ofan> zmadper: 不方便
<adam8157> roylez_: 据说这本书满好的
<zmadper> piggybox: 既然学了, regexp这种东西还能跳过去不学吗?
<ofan> zmadper: 只是你爽了，其他方面正则都是渣
<roylez_> adam8157: 权当消遣
<zmadper> ofan: 挺方便的
<adam8157> roylez_: 买了?
<cfy> roylez_: 我没美元。。。
<zmadper> ofan: 他就是写给自己用的小程序而已
<roylez_> adam8157: 买了
<piggybox> zmadper:  python那个就看着别扭，又不是完全不能用
<zmadper> roylez_: 壕!
<ofan> py内置的正则也足够用了
<zmadper> piggybox: 既然渣, 干嘛还要固执的选python
<roylez_> zmadper: 18块人民币，壕毛
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃就老实儿呆在你现在的房子里算了。
<jusss> zmadper: wm怎么设置network ma
<gfrog> adam8157: 不会有更合适的了。
<cfy> roylez_: kindle怎么买？
<zmadper> jusss: wm是什么东西? windows mobile?
<cfy> roylez_: 如果没信用卡
<roylez_> cfy: 那就去死吧
<zmadper> roylez_: 我现在兜里都掏不出来十块钱...
<cfy> roylez_: 要死也要拉着主席一起
<cfy> zmadper: +1
<piggybox> zmadper:  perl就算了，现在不学python还应该学ruby
<palomino|working> ......
<zmadper> piggybox: perl6
<whatsyourname> OK
<whatsyourname> 我正在下
<MeaCulpa> zmadper: 比如，这样避免regex
<roylez_> zmadper: 我兜里也掏不出来，1块都木有
<MeaCulpa> zmadper: http://pastebin.com/TQfBB8DQ
<piggybox> zmadper:  你开玩笑吧perl 6?
<ofan> perl6 有几个人用？
<jusss> zmadper: 窗口管理器
<zmadper> piggybox: 没看玩笑.
<zmadper> jusss: wm不是特指某个东西. 是一类东西....
<ofan> whatsyourname: 不想浪费时间就 python,保证各种爽
<whatsyourname> 大家能推荐我一个好的网站吗？
<whatsyourname> 学编程的
<maplebeats> ofan: +1
<zmadper> jusss: nm-connection-editor
 * zmadper 
<ofan> whatsyourname: 太多了
<whatsyourname> ofan: okay, 我决定学python了
<ofan> whatsyourname: 我一般都上google.com
<MeaCulpa> 哈
<ofan> whatsyourname: 这个挺不错的
<whatsyourname> 我比较奇怪的一件事
<MeaCulpa> whatsyourname: stackoverflow
<cfy> 还学python...
<whatsyourname> python在国内没怎么听说过
<cfy> 都有ruby了
<maplebeats> cfy: 别想黑我大py
<whatsyourname> 这个是什么？
<ofan> py在国内很火的
 * maplebeats 黑我py者，反黑之
<ofan> 今年都有pycon了
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: ...
<jusss> zmadper: 这个是啥？
<zmadper> whatsyourname: 上贼船了... 如果学python的话,  就一个下午看完这个吧: http://woodpecker.org.cn/abyteofpython_cn/chinese/
<whatsyourname> 国内不都是c++,c,.net.java这些吗？
<kk> zmadper ⇪ t: 简明 Python 教程
<zmadper> jusss: 你不是要设置nm吗?
<Laputa> whatsyourname: ... 你是文科生吧。。。 LOL
<MeaCulpa> whatsyourname: 那是码农用的，你不是码农
<jusss> zmadper: 嗯
<whatsyourname> Laputa: 是的
<MeaCulpa> whatsyourname: 你都说了不是程序员了，要那些忽悠的干啥
<ofan> whatsyourname: 那是包工头用的
<whatsyourname> lambdaq: 我学习心理学的
<zmadper> maplebeats: py的lambda真好用. 请反黑我大perl   :)
<maplebeats> whatsyourname: 那py比较好
<lambdaq> whatsyourname, 哦
<MeaCulpa> py 搞科研不错
 * zmadper 文科生学py, 这叫什么逻辑..
 * maplebeats perl好看
<ofan> 发现gta3在我nexus 7上比我以前的机器跑的偶流畅
<MeaCulpa> zmadper: 神经了，lambda根本不需亚，不及普通函数
<ofan> zmadper: jyf也文科的
<ofan> 我是神经外科的
<cfy> ofan: 你什么时候也文科了？
<MeaCulpa> zmadper: 心理学不是文科...
<zmadper> whatsyourname: 等你看到表达式生成器的时候, 就知道为啥不学py了
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa: lambda很有用的。。。比较装B的时候写一行py
<ofan> cfy: 我是神经外科的
<MeaCulpa> zmadper: 只有中国才有文科理科之分..
<maplebeats> s/比较/比如/
<zmadper> MeaCulpa: ......
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: 我也写一行的py, 分号之
<whatsyourname> zmadper: 晕
<ofan> 99.9999999999999999%的人不会用拉面不大
<whatsyourname> zmadper: 那我到底适合不适合学python啊
<MeaCulpa> zmadper: 我有pyawk, pysed, pysh, pyksh, pysort, pyED, 要个毛regex?
<piggybox> 没啥不适合的
<whatsyourname> 我在其他channel看老外都在讨论python
<ofan> whatsyourname: 是男人就学python
<zmadper> whatsyourname: 学呗, 我现在说你应该去学ruby, 你听吗?
<whatsyourname> 我就觉得python肯定好用
<maplebeats> whatsyourname: 好用肯定好用
<whatsyourname> 但是周围的计算机专业同学没有一个知道python的
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助！！关于几个进程占大量资源，导致温度飙升。怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384326 如图所示，这三个进程一直占了很多资源，我的电脑开机时50多度，一分钟后就升到80度，我把它们KILL后，温马上降下来了，但是我一打开软件中心，这几个进程 …
<whatsyourname> 所以我才会有质疑
<ofan> whatsyourname: 美女学ruby,屌丝学python
<MeaCulpa> zmadper: 当然还有pyegrep
<whatsyourname> 我是帅哥啊
<maplebeats> whatsyourname: 放心，计算机专业出来的是码农
<ofan> 哎呦
<whatsyourname> okay, 我已决定
<MeaCulpa> zmadper: 那怕是pl的re引擎，也快不过shell fork
<whatsyourname> python到底了
<whatsyourname> 现在先看那个教程
<MeaCulpa> zmadper: 一切re包都是渣
<gfrog> whatsyourname: dive into python
<MeaCulpa> zmadper: 数据一大，一切re都挂掉
<gfrog> whatsyourname: 很不错
 * ofan 基友团们，你们有目标了
<whatsyourname> 我看的是 简明 python 教程
 * maplebeats 很多时间，re很爽。。。
<zmadper> MeaCulpa: 不是要快吧...
<MeaCulpa> zmadper: 况且egrep和mawk的re都快过pl
<ofan> python垃圾的是编码
<St_ghost> 网页版的IRC看起来也不错哇
<zmadper> MeaCulpa: 是要写的时候爽
<ofan> 卧槽 没见过处理编码像py这么费劲的
<MeaCulpa> zmadper: 效率阿，大数据，pl的re很快就挂了
<palomino|working> hahaha , ofan
<maplebeats> ofan: py3啊
<MeaCulpa> zmadper: 写的时候爽...这是什么裸机
<palomino|working> py3用的少吧
<maplebeats> py2处理编码我也吐血了
<ofan> py3还年轻
<MeaCulpa> zmadper: 写的时候爽...干脆语音输入了
<\rs> ternary-operator, * comprehension, lambda, __add__, is not, import 都是設計得很糟的地方
<zmadper> MeaCulpa: 写的时候爽, 就非常爽
<piggybox> 不年轻了吧，都怪django迟迟不迁移
<ofan> py2处理个编码 得吐口老血
<zmadper> MeaCulpa: 不行, 我发音不标准, 机器不认
<St_ghost> ....
<whatsyourname> 谢谢各位给我的建议
<maplebeats> whatsyourname: 一定要用py3啊
<St_ghost> what's your name?
<ofan> whatsyourname: 不客气，给介绍几个美女吧
<zmadper> whatsyourname: 语言选什么, 听 \rs 的.
<St_ghost> 要软妹纸哦亲
<ofan> whatsyourname: 你们宿舍就你一个男的吧？
<St_ghost> 男生宿舍还有女的？
<whatsyourname> 我24了都
<whatsyourname> 毕业了
<ofan> St_ghost: 人家学心里的
<St_ghost> 毕业了+1
<zmadper> ofan: 滚开你这个不要脸的, 竟然还管人家要妹子.   whatsyourname , 别给 ofan 介绍, 要介绍就给我介绍~
<ofan> whatsyourname: 奥
<\rs> zmadper: 我的想法是儘管python搓但是還得用……
<St_ghost> 一个妹纸引发的血案
<cfy> \rs: ruby不行？
<zmadper> \rs: 我的想法是, 如果我不会perl, 我就学ruby... py可以跳过去...
<ofan> zmadper: 你有基友团 要女人做什么
<zmadper> ofan: 要有妹子要有基, 这样的人生才完整.
<St_ghost> soga
<ofan> zmadper: 卧槽 你都有妹子了，要个毛线
<palomino|working> .......
<St_ghost> how can you finish this way?
 * maplebeats 折中一下，大家来批斗perl
<ofan> whatsyourname: 其实学java也不错
<MeaCulpa> lol 阿姨不在？
<piggybox> java还是很有用的，唉
<MeaCulpa> java 的RE包说不定比pl的还快呢，我猜的
<zmadper> maplebeats: 这叫哪门子折中
<zmadper> MeaCulpa: java一直都比perl快~
<ofan> java慢在内存管理
<whatsyourname> ofan: 我同学说java已经过时了
<zmadper> what
<whatsyourname> 他说C是万能语言
<ofan> whatsyourname: 卧槽 你同学干嘛的
<whatsyourname> 做软件的
 * adam8157 图灵完全的语言都是万能语言
<ofan> whatsyourname: 什么不过时
<maplebeats> whatsyourname: 学c#不过时！
<zmadper> whatsyourname: c的宏都是图灵完备的....
<whatsyourname> 他说C永远都不会过时，一切语言的灵魂。
<whatsyourname> 其他的语言都容易过时
<piggybox> c#其实是不错的语言，如果不是只限于win平台的话
<ofan> whatsyourname: 不是说c过时了么
<zmadper> piggybox: linux下大把的c#程序
<whatsyourname> 2个不同的人说的
<ofan> piggybox: 整个.net素质都比较高
<zmadper> whatsyourname: 你同学又多又厉害...
<piggybox> zmadper:  mono的？
<cfy> zmadper: 学haskell貌似有妹子
<zmadper> piggybox: 恩
<zhangjg> zmadper: linux下C#？
<St_ghost> 我朋友开发IOS的。。。
<\rs> cfy: 工具多多益善，ruby python學一個不妨礙學另一個，ruby要是有matplotlib scipy numpy scapy moinmoin roundup mailman pyftpdlib pygtk pyqt4 supybot 固然好，只是目前沒有碰到這些用 python　就是了。但是對於ruby niche的地方我會毫不猶豫用ruby
<St_ghost> 好赚钱
<whatsyourname> 没多厉害吧
<zhangjg> 如何开发啊？
<whatsyourname> 月薪7000多
<whatsyourname> 他们说累
<ofan> 码农都累
<St_ghost> 最少12K的他们
<ofan> St_ghost: 全职做ios?
<St_ghost> 嗯
<whatsyourname> 软件工程师算码农吗
<St_ghost> 全职
<zmadper> whatsyourname: 算
<piggybox> zmadper:  mono是有些商业应用，不过api方面总是滞后win的.net是个麻烦
<ofan> 那不错
<St_ghost> 广州地区
<ofan> 我也要做
<zmadper> whatsyourname: 凡是写代码的, 都是民工
<ofan> 月薪2w不是梦
<jyfl987> ofan: 你做不来码农的
<whatsyourname> 你们说的应该是私企或者外企吧。国企做软件的好像都不累
<ofan> jyfl987: 看不起我？
<zmadper> whatsyourname: 国企没有做软件的. 谢谢
<maplebeats> whatsyourname: 你错了
<ofan> 我现在就在做码农
<zmadper> ofan: 不, 你现在在扯淡, 跟我一样
<zhangjg> ofan: 做什么开发的？
<ofan> zhangjg: 扯淡开发的
<zhangjg> 呵呵！
<zhangjg> 这职业好！
<zmadper> ofan: 我是扯淡qa的~ 还是实习生~  哈哈~  LOL
<maplebeats> 以后干脆去焊电路板算了
<ofan> 哦！ 呵呵！
<maplebeats> 求职！
<ofan> maplebeats: 我包你
<zmadper> zhpeng: 你老说你来的早, 我这些天每天8:30来, 都看不到你来!   cc adam8157
<zhangjg> 做c/C++开发行情如何啊？
<zhpeng> zmadper, 劳资今天9点来的
<zhangjg> 一个月一般是多少k？上海
<zmadper> zhpeng: 前几天你也没早!
<ofan> zhangjg: c/c++要求很高的
<zhangjg> C/C++
<ofan> 一般水平不好找
<whatsyourname> 国企没有做软件的吗？我之前好像看过隶属中科院的一个公司还招软件工程师。
<zhpeng> zmadper, 劳资这周都是9点来的
<zmadper> zhangjg: 没见过会c++的...
<zhpeng> zmadper, 但是劳资都是7点多起的
<zhangjg> 不太可能吧？
<zmadper> zhpeng: 七点多, 我早就出门了
<MeaCulpa> 国企当然有作软件的，一大把
<yandong> zhangjg: 我写c的，一个月1.5K，还没发完，只发了1.2K，另外扣了80元的税
<whatsyourname> 但是做软件谁去国企呢？
<zhpeng> zmadper, 哥住在公司旁边，羡慕直说
<maplebeats> 有很多被软件做。。。
<MeaCulpa> whatsyourname: 能进国企很难得
<zhangjg> yandong: ？
<zhangjg> 在上海？
<zmadper> zhpeng: 羡慕你干嘛... 我又不用租房...
<maplebeats> 用了中兴华为的软件之后，我感觉到了，被软件做了
<MeaCulpa> whatsyourname: 国企一般是成立个子公司码字，只有领导才有编制
<ofan> whatsyourname: 国企有吃的有喝的有摸的，福利待遇堪比玉皇大帝，为毛不去
<zmadper> whatsyourname: 好多去银行/中科院的.
<zmadper> whatsyourname: 解决户口, 解决住房
<zhangjg> yandong: 你在上海做C开发？
<zhpeng> zmadper, hundan
<yandong> zhangjg: 就实在中科院实习
<ofan> 中科院不是国企
<zmadper> whatsyourname: 不去才傻
<yandong> zhangjg: 北京
<zhangjg> 呵呵
<zhangjg> 中科院
<cfy> zmadper: 这里太乱了。。。
<whatsyourname> 我的意思是说
<whatsyourname> 在国企做软件是不是太浪费了
<zmadper> cfy: 哈哈~ 我在跟 ofan 比扯淡. 目前为止, 他占上风~
<zhangjg> 我在高能所待过
<whatsyourname> 对自己技术没有提高的空间
<MeaCulpa> whatsyourname: 要吃饭
<zhpeng> whatsyourname, 记住
<zhpeng> whatsyourname, 永远只为自己写软件
<MeaCulpa> whatsyourname: 技术是为了吃饭...
<ofan> whatsyourname: 要技术做什么
<whatsyourname> 我学习就是为了给自己写软件
<zmadper> whatsyourname: 没饭吃, 有技术也一样死...
<zhangjg> yandong: 你在那个所啊？
<zhpeng> whatsyourname, 给别人写软件是干活儿
<ofan> whatsyourname: 不就是为了换点吃的喝的
<zhpeng> whatsyourname, 很多东西没法体现在给公司写的软件里
<woju> webqq是不是挂了？
<maplebeats> 没有
<ofan> 挂了
<maplebeats> 那我上的是什么！
 * MeaCulpa 现在的孩子阿，还好我当年从没对技术有爱
<ofan> maplebeats: 你被钓鱼了
<ofan> maplebeats: 赶紧改密码吧
<maplebeats> (10:51:45 AM) 发送失败:
<maplebeats> test
<maplebeats> 果然挂了
<kk> maplebeats, 点点点.  ㍢ 
<whatsyourname> 别告诉我做软件的进国企也得靠关系
<ofan> 您好，我是北京xxx猎头公司的猎头xxx。
<ofan> 什么意思
<whatsyourname> 这个不太可能吧
<ofan> whatsyourname: 你怎么又要进过期了？
<ofan> 国企
<whatsyourname> 我看到第二章
<ofan>  At least 3 years of Linux* software development experience with proven records ，第一条就被枪毙了
<whatsyourname> 安装python这里，难道我得用Linux?
<whatsyourname> ofan: 不说国企了
<zhangjg> 还有人人写C/C++的吗?
<ofan> whatsyourname: 用什么都行
<ofan> whatsyourname: linux需要额外学习，看你有没有时间了
<zhangjg> 不懂C如何学习linux?
<maplebeats> linux学习时间>python
<whatsyourname> linux不就是个操作系统吗？
<maplebeats> zhangjg: 为什么学习linux要C
<whatsyourname> 有必要深入研究嘛？
<zhangjg> maplebeats: 看你如何说学习linux了
<maplebeats> whatsyourname: 不是深入研究，出了问题你得解决、
<zhangjg> 如果你说的是用图形界面的话，不懂变成也可以
<maplebeats> zhangjg: hack kernel，那也没话说。。。
<piggybox> whatsyourname:  python对windows也有很好的支持
<maplebeats> py跨平台的嘛！
<whatsyourname> 原来是这样
<maplebeats> 所以选它没错，骗老师也能行！
<zhangjg> 现在大部分如间还是用C/C++写的
<ofan> whatsyourname: 不就是个操作系统？ 你看我门这些屌丝学了这么多年都没学会
<zhangjg> 你不懂C学什么啊？
<Cherrot> maplebeats: 老师都太好骗了……
<\rs> 學 vala 寫 gtk+
<jyfl987> 懂了还是码农的命
<ofan> \rs: 别用gtk
<zhangjg> 学vim，emacs的用法？
<ofan> \rs: 真心相劝
<whatsyourname> ok，我现在需要挑选一个编辑器
<maplebeats> whatsyourname: vim/emacs也是 个问题！
<ofan> 编辑器？
<\rs> ofan: 爲什麼
<maplebeats> whatsyourname: vim!
<piggybox> 学编程和玛农有啥关系？别的行业就不能自己写点东西？
<Cherrot> ofan: 同\rs问
<ofan> vim/emacs......... here we go!
<ofan> \rs: qt
<Cherrot> ofan: qt和gtk+一样么？
<whatsyourname> idle?
<ofan> Cherrot: 不一样...
<whatsyourname> "如果你使用Windows，那么我建议你使用IDLE。IDLE具备语法加亮功能"
<Cherrot> ofan: 你刚才不是说的学vala gtk+么。。。
<\rs> ofan: 要寫個簡易的gui，感覺vala還是挺方便的，性能應該過得去，畢竟編譯成c後看不出太多冗餘代碼。語法又比c++號
<ofan> Cherrot: 不是我说的
<piggybox> IDLE是python自带的编辑器
<whatsyourname> vim
<whatsyourname> OK
<whatsyourname> 决定了
<maplebeats> piggybox: IDLE这玩意真的敢用么。。。
<Cherrot> 我接触GUI就是Java 和 Qt了，Qt相当好用～
<ofan> whatsyourname: 决定进国企了？
<zhangjg> 只是语法高亮的话，大部分的编辑器都提供这样的功能的
<piggybox> maplebeats:  入门学学用用又有何妨？
<maplebeats> IDLE我用它做了个骗老师的网页，然后发誓再也不用这破玩意了
<ofan> \rs: 语法都是次要的
<whatsyourname> ofan: 用vim
<whatsyourname> 我进国企干啥
 * Cherrot vim好呀 vim妙呀 vim爽的呱呱叫呀
<MeaCulpa> ...
<ofan> Cherrot: 又傻了一个
<\rs> ofan: Larry Wall: 5 Programming Languages Everyone Should Know 裏 LW 這樣的古董都說 Haskell，我想他說用 Perl 只是因爲他不想叛教……
 * maplebeats 必须vim!
<zhangjg> 我也用vim，但是emacs也用的人不少
<ofan> \rs: 我真心觉得你不如深入研究一下haskell/erlang
<MeaCulpa> IDLE?
<zhangjg> 很多shell的readline库都是用的emacs的
 * maplebeats emacs os真不敢用
<whatsyourname> python对格式的要求高吗
<MeaCulpa> Py的IDE, 尤其是PyQt的话，可以试试看Eric
<maplebeats> whatsyourname: 已经不能叫高了
<maplebeats> whatsyourname: 非常严格
<jusss> zmadper: 打开nm-connection-editor,里面好像是编辑网络的，但还是不会打开网络
<ofan> \rs: 搞的太多到头来会发现没学到很多东西，个人的体会
<jusss> zmadper: 怎么打开网络连接
<maplebeats> jusss: 启动nm就行了
<\rs> ofan: 確實在緩慢地讀 Joe Armstrong 的 Programming Erlang，只是進度非常緩慢；Haskell 基本上學不下去了
<zmadper> jusss: nm-applet
<zmadper> jusss: you need a tray to handle it.
<ofan> \rs: 突破瓶颈 就无敌了
<\rs> ofan: 已經儘可能讓能用 Haskell 的數據處理任務都用 Haskell 了
<whatsyourname> 我现在要进行第一个程序
<maplebeats> whatsyourname: print("hello world")
<ofan> whatsyourname: print "Howdy, ofan!"
<maplebeats> ofan: 请用py3！
<\rs> ofan: 看 vala 學 gtk+ 的一個設想是 hackage 裏有 gtkhs 而“沒有” qthaskell
<whatsyourname> python对大小写很敏感
<maplebeats> whatsyourname: 对大小不敏感的都是垃圾
<ofan> \rs: DIY!
 * gfrog 有对大小写不敏感的语言么？
<zmadper> gfrog 好多
<ofan> gfrog: basic
<zmadper> gfrog cobol
<jusss> zmadper: 直接在xterm里运行nm-applet?行吗
<zmadper> jusss: you need a tray to handle it
<zmadper> jus
 * gfrog 对大小写不敏感，也不会冒出神马骆驼命名法啥的。
<zmadper> jusss: you need a tray to handle it
<zmadper> jusss: you need a tray to handle it
<zmadper> jusss: you need a tray to handle it
<ofan> gfrog: vb能用中文
<gfrog> ofan: zmadper 乃们能不从博物馆翻东西出来不。。
<jusss> zmadper: 不会建tray
<jusss> zmadper: 还没学过wm里面的配置
<ofan> 理论上unicode symbol不成问题，只是abi会乱掉
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats:  python -c 'import sys; sys.stdout.write("lalala\n")'
<\rs> ofan: 看這樣週邊東西是圍繞 Haskell 服務的，比如 Erlang 是爲了瞭解不同的 concurrent/parallel paradigm 好研究　Parallel Haskell。現在學的東西都是爲 Haskell 服務的。只是現在看上去散而已
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: never print
<zmadper> jusss: choose and install a tray. you should search google. or just install stalonetray like me.
<ofan> \rs: 不如多看点论文啥的
<ofan> \rs: haskell的执行模型等各个方面都跟其他的不一样，比较值得研究
<\rs> ofan: 這個一直有收集，Documents/haskell 有 200+ 篇了……只是看得非常非常非常慢
<piggybox> \rs:  erlang/haskell的很多语言特性这几年迅速被别的语言借鉴
<ofan> 一直被模仿
<ofan> \rs: 速读，浏览
<\rs> piggybox: 來源？
 * hamo 求职！不行我就去读书！
<zhpeng> hamo, 洗洗睡吧
<gfrog> hamo: 读书吧。
 * maplebeats 被你的求职吓跑了
<gfrog> hamo: 为毛你不喜欢在度娘呆着？
<\rs> ofan: 無欲速，無見小利
 * hamo 我是真想去读书了...
<whatsyourname> 我打算这周能用python制作一个计算器
<Miao> 求职？
<ofan> \rs: 不赞同，很多东西其实速读就够，你只要抓住你想要的就行
<MeaCulpa> whatsyourname: nb
<ofan> whatsyourname: 高端
<whatsyourname> 很难吗？
<whatsyourname> 我只是这么想一下
<maplebeats> whatsyourname: 不难，不过看你用什么写图形界面了。。。
<wolftankk> 用gtk+?
<ofan> maplebeats: ...gui不是事儿
<wolftankk> or qt?
<MeaCulpa> whatsyourname: 要解析语法阿，当然难
<maplebeats> ofan: 问题是计算器没gui还叫计算器么。。。
<wolftankk> 如果要像casio一样的函数式计算器 那难
<wolftankk> 一般的计算  我觉得这个难度不大
<piggybox> \rs:  scala/clojure/node.js/golang这些都多少有erlang/haskell的影子。还有些别的语言用库的方式模拟后者的并发功能
 * Miao 昏倒
<MeaCulpa> whatsyourname: 最简单的要解析Reverse Polish表达式
<MeaCulpa> whatsyourname: 参见dc
<\rs> ofan: 無欲速是能力不夠，像 arrow comonad  contt logict  gadt 這些都不是能速讀的……
 * maplebeats 卡西欧计算器。。。这。。。难度。。。
<MeaCulpa> whatsyourname: 自然一点的表达式要难解析很多，至少下推自动机
<MeaCulpa> 光括号匹配就搞死了
 * MeaCulpa 突然觉得自己脑子进水了
<\rs> ofan: 而如 openmp mpi erlang 這些讀起來確實是一瀉千里
<ofan> \rs: 没必要全读啊
<whatsyourname> 看来没那么简单
 * Miao 完全不懂状况。
<whatsyourname> 我还是先把教材学完了，然后看看能做啥吧
<ofan> \rs: 你们没sicp类似的课？
 * MeaCulpa 母校心理学系曾是全市最牛专业
<Ian|zh_CN> :|
<wolftankk> 你们不能打击别人...
<wolftankk> 先做下来 再具体谈难度..
 * Miao 仿佛来到另外一个世界？
<wolftankk> 现在已经望而却步了
<\rs> ofan: 怎麼會有……比如現在這個小學期（並行）上得還行，因爲是臺灣來的老師。本校的估計都不行的
<huntxu> adam8157: roylez tenzu MeaCulpa .
<roylez_> huntxu: .
<huntxu> roylez_: 還沒上班啊？
<roylez_> huntxu: 没
<huntxu> roylez_: wifi被人蹭網是不是把密碼改到極其復雜就行啊？
<huntxu> roylez_: 至少非字典密碼？
<diao> 被日方扣押的5名香港保釣人士16号上午已被送抵那霸，看起來身体狀況良好。
<hamo> huntxu: 要慢慢涨人品...
<roylez_> huntxu: wpa2就好
<huntxu> hamo: 死去
<MeaCulpa> diao: 我们交税养活的海军，看到人家参加过两次大战的，就软了
<huntxu> roylez_: 我老婆這裏幾個女孩一起住，全數字密碼，路由的密碼還是我剛剛才給改的...
<adam8157> huntxu: 放假了?
<roylez_> huntxu: 挺好的，我的密码88888888
<huntxu> adam8157: 休息幾天而已，周日回去
<ofan> \rs: 并行的 我都没上过
 * MeaCulpa 人家用撞击的，居然还说是民间行为，尼玛，甲午海战的德国军舰都配备撞头，撞击是战法之一...
<adam8157> huntxu: 回山里?
<diao> MeaCulpa: I do not understand why they went there without Japan's approval
<huntxu> adam8157: 回公司上班
<huntxu> roylez_: 確信wpa2不會被破解掉？
<roylez_> huntxu: 不会
<MeaCulpa> wpa2那么容易破么...
<huntxu> roylez_: 好，馬上改 = =
<MeaCulpa> diao: 中文都不敢说了阿..
<huntxu> 原來是wpa-psk
<ofan> 楼上用的wep
<ofan> 还老跟我抢频道
<huntxu> roylez_: linux用wpa_supplicant一樣連的對吧？
<roylez_> huntxu: 我只用wicd，不用那么低端的命令
<huntxu> roylez_: ...
<hamo> huntxu: wpa-psk不就是了么...
<huntxu> hamo: 還有wpa2-psk...
<kk> 新 屏幕抓图 • E17, Macpup 525 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384329 还是SRWare Iron + DeadBeef用得舒服 snapshot.jpg snapshot2.jpg _MG_8954.JPG 统计信息: 发表于 由 tangmumao_wefls — 2012-08-16 11:15
<huntxu> 尼瑪，341封郵件 ...
<hamo> huntxu: 俩其实差不多...
<huntxu> roylez_: ^ 辟謠
<Miao> wifi密码只要设的简单基本上都容易破
<Miao> 大部分都是连起来的数字。。。
<woju> webqq.qq.com能登录
<woju> w.qq.com登录不了
<maplebeats> woju: 登陆成功
<wolftankk> woju 挂了...
 * maplebeats 登陆成功ing...
<yandong> maplebeats: <maplebeats> zhangjg: 为什么学习linux要C  为什么吃饭要用嘴呢？
<ofan> yandong: 插管子也能吃
<whatsyourname> 我想问下，如果有一个电子机械手，如果通过软件来操控这个东西。用python可以实现吗？
<Miao> 大概。。不可以吧
<maplebeats> whatsyourname: 这种最最最差，也应该用C
<piggybox> 要看这个电子机械手的api
<whatsyourname> 这是为什么啊？
<Miao> 机械手，接口呢
<ofan> whatsyourname: 搞乐高吧
<jarod_ch_> 提供一个串口通讯接口不就好了
<Miao> 开发机械手应该有接口的。。。
<Miao> 具体语言嘛，应该关系不大，
<wolftankk> whatsyourname 要看最底层api 一般是c.  但是你可以用c写个python库 然后用python控制
<whatsyourname> 我就是距离一个例子
<maplebeats> 人家NASA都用py生成 C。。。
<whatsyourname> 那么我可以不可以这么理解
<whatsyourname> 能操控硬件的功能基本都要靠C？
<maplebeats> whatsyourname: 汇编/C都有
<ofan> whatsyourname: 你说的已经不是编程范围了
<whatsyourname> 包括ATM触摸屏的那个系统？
<whatsyourname> 都得用C看来
<ofan> whatsyourname: 那个估计java
<MeaCulpa> ATM很多都在跑Windows
<ofan> 取个钱就蓝屏了
<piggybox> 真的假的？
<whatsyourname> .....
<whatsyourname> 的确是
<Yushizi> XP
<whatsyourname> 又一次蓝屏了
<MeaCulpa> 一水的 XP
<maplebeats> ATM很多都是win ce
<ofan> maplebeats: 都是windows
<ofan> maplebeats: 桌面的
<MeaCulpa> 国内如此
<ofan> 国外也是
<whatsyourname> 哦，原来是这样
<MeaCulpa> 但是很多柜员终端是telnet之类的去unix
<ofan> windows还是霸主
<whatsyourname> 看来C在某些方面还是有不可被替代的作用
<ofan> 貌似飞机订票系统用的telnet链接
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 对
<MeaCulpa> ofan: eterm
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 买鸡票的时候我一直在旁边看
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 国内的是，国外的稍微先进些
<zhangjg> 为什么bash的realine的快捷键用的是emacs的快捷健呢？
<ofan> 机票*
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 难道不加密？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 机票的系统就那么几个
<wolftankk> 上海地铁刷卡 是windows
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 加密的
<zhangjg> 就是vim，在命令模式下也用的是这种方式？
<zhangjg> why？
<ofan> MeaCulpa: telnet加密的？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: telnet+加密，某个端口
<ofan> 奥
<whatsyourname> 我过去一直以为
<MeaCulpa> ofan: telnet传的又不是明文
<whatsyourname> 软件就是用来做界面用的
<MeaCulpa> 可以加密了再telnet
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 我看那人各种指令操作的很熟练
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 都这样，没啥，我老婆也会
<ofan> 机票查询全是输命令
<wolftankk> whatsyourname 更多的都是命令行的...
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 操作的人很多智商只有你一半
<ofan> MeaCulpa: ...
<MeaCulpa> ofan: CLI更利于知识传承
<piggybox> 这种系统很久以前就做好了，又没什么需要改的，所以界面很古老也很正常
<MeaCulpa> ofan: GUI才难以传播
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 我去的那个，一屋子人，几台用crt的电脑，几个操作员坐那
<Miao> 现在国内的好多都用windows
<Miao> 我知道农行取款机是用windows nt
<ofan> Miao: 那只是atm
<zhangjg> Miao: 应该说现在过能没有多少不是用windos的！
<Miao> 上次去国电南瑞办事，他们用的是linux
<zhangjg> 最让我觉的不可是以的是有人在mac中用虚拟机运行windons
<whatsyourname> 我始终不清楚，触摸屏这个功能主要是靠屏幕本身还是靠软件触发、、
<whatsyourname> 怎么一个原理
<Miao> 触摸屏类似鼠标吧。。。
<wolftankk> zhangjg 装B范 都是用mac装Windows
<piggybox> 原来乐高机器人可以用.net编写
<zhangjg> Miao说的这
<Cherrot> whatsyourname: absolute point device ?
<zhangjg> 对
<Miao> 恩
<ofan> whatsyourname: 明白键盘的不？
<hamo> adam8157: 我半年前发的一个patch今天刚刚进了akpm的-mm树
<hamo> adam8157: 屌爆了...
<Miao> 恭喜呢还是。。。
<piggybox> zhangjg:  mac里跑win虚拟机不是很正常嘛
<Miao> 为了玩win游戏
<zhangjg> 呵呵
<zhangjg> 那为什么不直接用windons呢？用mac就为了装？
<ofan> win下hgame比较多
<namoamitabuddha> .NET?
<ofan> zhangjg: 很多人不会用mac
<wolftankk> 用Mac电脑玩游戏…  我觉得还不如配一台台式机
<whatsyourname> ofan: 明白
<piggybox> zhangjg:  就一台mac，没pc可以么？
<zhangjg> 不知道，我没用过mac
<wolftankk> ofan 完全就是为了装..
<ofan> 找不到开始菜单就说难用
<Miao> mac背后是小资文化
 * MeaCulpa Linux游戏玩家路过
<ofan> Miao: mac是工程师+设计师文化
<wolftankk> mac 才是最傻瓜化的…  国外不会用电脑的 都是mac
<Miao> 国内似乎变形了？
<piggybox> 台式机也不适合玩游戏，显卡升级受不了，还是xbox/ps3好，不用升级
<whatsyourname> python教程里居然有一章的名字叫“为什么不选择Perl”
<ofan> whatsyourname: py和perl有过大战
<ofan> 国内的 貌似
<Miao> 呃，直面竞争对手呢
<MeaCulpa> whatsyourname: 读者老是email作者问，为什么不用pl, 作者烦了，于是...
<wolftankk> Apple的售后服务 觉得一流的… 从硬件到OS到软件
<wolftankk> 觉得 = 绝对
<whatsyourname> 我刚才跟我3个同学（都是计算机专业的）跟他们说用没用过python，他们全说没听说过。
<Miao> 总感觉国外各种美好的东西到了国内就变形走样了呢
<zhangjg> Mac其实和windows一样都是为最终的用户的系统
<maplebeats> Apple的售后不是直接换新的么
<whatsyourname> 是他们孤陋寡闻还是这里的人都太异类了？
<maplebeats> whatsyourname: 他们都是码农！
<Miao> 换的是良品
<ofan> wolftankk: 售后无非就是包换包退
<zhangjg> 只是apple这几年似乎做的比较好了
<Miao> python好用。。。
<MeaCulpa> whatsyourname: 我也是计算机专业的，我毕业的时候只知道C
<whatsyourname> 这么夸张
<piggybox> apple做得也没什么特别的，只是现在别人都做不好罢了
<MeaCulpa> whatsyourname: 上课只教过这个
<zhangjg> 于是mac用mac好像成了身份地位的象征了
<Miao> 以前玩symbian的时候python那个彪悍
<MeaCulpa> whatsyourname: Java是选修课，没去
<ofan> amazon服务好就好在，你打电话说有问题，人家立马给你换，或者退货
<whatsyourname> 刚才我在python channel里跟一个老外聊天，他说大学1年级就开始学python了
<piggybox> zhangjg:  在国内也许是吧，毕竟比较贵。在北美就很平民了
<ofan> 国内没几个能做到的
<zhangjg> MeaCulpa: 现在还是做C的做过吗？
<MeaCulpa> zhangjg: 不是
<zhangjg> 现在做什么工作呢？
<MeaCulpa> zhangjg: tester
<ofan> 阶级统治下的码农
<wolftankk> Apple 在美国不算什么高档货.. 懒人用mac的更多...
<namoamitabuddha> whatsyourname: 从 python 入手，啥地方？
<zhangjg> 现在还有人做C/C++的吗？
<zmadper> whatsyourname: 大学一年级开始学python的好多. 高中学得也有
<namoamitabuddha> whatsyourname: MIT?
 * MeaCulpa 这辈子C能力超不过py解释器
<wolftankk> geek 都是买笔记本装linux
 * maplebeats 那我不是也成geek了。。。
<whatsyourname> namoamitabuddha: UCLA
<wolftankk> 剩下一群玩游戏的..
<namoamitabuddha> whatsyourname: py 入手的蛮多的
<MeaCulpa> wolftankk: 装linux玩游戏的算什么？
<piggybox> ofan:  amazon也是那种做得其实很简单，但是一直能坚持做好的business
<ofan> wolftankk: 也算了，apple的东西确实贵点，但是不会给你玩个质量问题，小聪明什么的
<whatsyourname> 是啊，我今天也开始入门了
<ofan> piggybox: 恩
<zhangjg> 现在上海这边用招聘C的大本分是都是做银行业务的
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa: 装linux玩游戏+1
<namoamitabuddha> whatsyourname: C 入手会造成什么严重后果么？
<whatsyourname> 我之前完全没有任何基础
<whatsyourname> 我连C都不懂
<wolftankk> MeaCulpa 高端geek.. 用wine 玩wow么
<MeaCulpa> wolftankk: no, linux native
<whatsyourname> 我现在上来就直接学python
<wolftankk> ofan yep.
<zhangjg> C入门没什么了不起啊
 * maplebeats 我又中枪了，wine wow...
<zhangjg> 我觉的C 比较好学啊！
<MeaCulpa> wolftankk: 我曾一个月烧55美刀玩linux native 网游的...
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 。。
 * jusss 有没有人用fvwm?
<namoamitabuddha> 虽然我不懂 C
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: ？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 那你用啥
<maplebeats> 玩过最烧钱的是台服WOW。。。一月120
<wolftankk> MeaCulpa 惊,, 有什么可以推荐的游戏.. 最近有几个游戏引擎都在linux下开发了
<piggybox> MeaCulpa:  那个native网游？
<piggybox> 哪个
<jusss> mugebjgd: fvwm
 * MeaCulpa 能力解的C的那一部分，awk全部实现了...
 * ofan 从没玩过付费网游
<wolftankk> maplebeats 我也用过wine 玩wow...
<maplebeats> jusss: 用awesome!
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: K&R 第一章都没过关
 * ofan diablo3除外
<piggybox> MeaCulpa:  wow才$15/mon
<wolftankk> jusss awesome!
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 你这假谦虚呢
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 你太假了
 * Miao 午饭时间？
<wolftankk> piggybox $13.99/mon
<whatsyourname> 我觉得现在学习编程真是太幸福了
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 是的
 * maplebeats awesome is awesome!
<whatsyourname> 在网上能找到人求助
<zhangjg> aw看现在主要用来做什么啊？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 5个习题还没做完
<jusss> maplebeats: 那怎么把联网那个图标搞出来？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 鄙视
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 很多阿，ATITD, NWN, Planescape, Mana World, Eternal Land, 等等...还有runescape之类
<wolftankk> archlinux + awesome = Awesome
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 就是 K&R 最后那5个习题
<maplebeats> jusss: nm-applet
<zhangjg> 不除做文本处理的吗？
<piggybox> 是啊是啊，当年还得学basic呢
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 玩多个
<panda|x201> palomino|working, 来了
 * palomino|working momo panda|x201 
<panda|x201> MeaCulpa, 小样儿
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 第一章最后那5个还是6个，打算开学之后做做看。
<Laputa> wolftankk: arch+ awesome 握手
<panda|x201> MeaCulpa, 咋不回来了呢？
<piggybox> MeaCulpa:  难怪你花这么多钱
<MeaCulpa> awesome sux
<maplebeats> Laputa: 握手
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 奥
<MeaCulpa> awesome sux when you upgrade
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: oi不是用c?
<MeaCulpa> panda|x201: ... 从良很久了
<jusss> maplebeats: 运行nm-applrt显示mes applet removed from the notification area
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: OI 时候我用 pascal
<zhangjg> mawk - pattern scanning and text processing language
 * palomino|working ♪(´ε｀ )
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 而且 OI 对语言的功能关注不多的
<maplebeats> jusss: 一个警告而已啊，可以用
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: OI 早先还对语言功能有限制。
<zhangjg> 这个是不是和perl一个等级的啊？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 例如 C++ 不能用 STL
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: oi用pascal?
<zhangjg> na
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 是 Pascal/C/C++ 选的
 * roylez_ ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 奥
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 不能用stl正常
<jusss> maplebeats: 接着就是一堆debug信息，根本没出来
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 现在可以了
<ofan> acm里就让用了
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 就是从去年开始的
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我说国内
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 有区别？
<panda|x201> MeaCulpa, 赶紧回来把，要不都没人喷大众神车了
<maplebeats> jusss: 这。。。难道是rp问题还是你nm没装。。
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: IOI 好像从来没限制过 STL
<maplebeats> jusss: 用nm-cli吧
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我不是特别清楚，你问 \rs
<jusss> maplebeats: 都装了
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我是从 pascal 学的。C 的语法大多数都认识，而且能写，但是没系统学过。
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 没系统学过，写出来代码可能很不符合标准、规范。
<maplebeats> jusss: 用cli看看。。。
<wolftankk> namoamitabuddha 那你在windows上些delphi 会很上手啊
<zhangjg> pascal ,现在很山见了
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 系统学过的写出来也不一定规范
<jusss> maplebeats: nm-cli not found
<zhangjg> delphi 也是
<namoamitabuddha> wolftankk: 没写过 delphi
<maplebeats> jusss: 是nmcli
 * hamo momo palomino|working
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: delphi就是OO pascal
<piggybox> 曾经的borland
<jusss> maplebeats: nmcli有
<wolftankk> yep
 * palomino|working momo hamo
<wolftankk> delphi的作者也是.net之父
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: Free Pascal 也是 OO 的
<zhangjg> borlang和sun
<wolftankk> 只可惜 唉
<zhangjg> 都是悲剧啊
<jusss> maplebeats: 那怎么联？
<maplebeats> jusss: 自己man吧。。。
 * maplebeats 煮饭时间！
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我个人觉得 C 和 pascal 好像是一个级别的东西。
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 没有很大的优劣，包括性能和语言表达能力。
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: pascal不够底层
<piggybox> wolftankk:  应该是c#之父吧
<jusss> maplebeats: 哦
<zhangjg> 没学过pacal
<zhangjg> 现在用pacal的还多吗？
<piggybox> ofan:  界的delphi里可以嵌套汇编的
<piggybox> ofan:  记得
<wolftankk> piggybox >"< working yep
<ofan> piggybox: 恩 可以
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 你说啥底层？
<ofan> delphi编译速度估计是地球上最快的
<jusss> .net c# turbopascal delphi都是一个人搞的
<wolftankk> http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh-cn/Delphi
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 你说类似 register int 这种？
<kk> wolftankk ⇪ t: Delphi - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 不是，内存操作，灵活性等都不如c
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 内存操作？
<jusss> c的指针？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 变量必须事先声明
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 指针等
<wolftankk> delphi在16.0版本 看起来很强悍...
<wolftankk> 正式名称：Embarcadero® RAD Studio XE2。支持编译64位Windows应用程序。支持跨平台，这项技术被称作FireMonkey，支持完全的硬件加速。使用FireMonkey可以创建Windows、Mac和iOS的原生应用程序，能够充分利用CPU和GPU。并且FireMonkey也带来了一个全新的2D/3D UI 框架。
<wolftankk> [编辑]
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: C 难道不需要声明变量么？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 指针的话貌似并没有很大差别吧。
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: pascal都得放到代码之前
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: Free Pascal 的话。早期的我不清楚。
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我测试下 C
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 不清楚 C89 是否要求前置变量声明
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: ...这还用查？
<piggybox> 函数也一样，c不强制先声明函数然后再调用
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我记得 C 允许任意位置声明变量是在某一个标准之后的
<namoamitabuddha> piggybox: 不行的吧，要写 prototype
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 统一用c89和之后的
<piggybox> namoamitabuddha:  http://pastebin.com/wFYPPudV 这个gcc完全可以编译
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 编译快有意义么...
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 88年第一个c标准
<piggybox> MeaCulpa:  有啊，大型项目编译一次10分钟太蛋疼了
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 有意义
<\rs> scala 編譯很慢
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 对，ansi C
<ofan> 我基本上每次改一行代码要半分钟后才开始调试
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我去查下 K&R 的附录
<piggybox> \rs:  嗯，这个被很多人诟病
<ofan> 不用ccache估计得慢死
<ofan> 还只是输出日志，挂gdb估计得等几分钟
<jusss> gcc编译不了有些ioccc作品，即使用c89模式，而tuboc可以
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 有个iso的网站 可以查所有标准
<jusss> 早期不指名类型，函数和变量默认为int
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 很难查，C89 没有规定。
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 估计是早期的 C 编译器
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 你说 C 指针有多大特色？
<piggybox> MeaCulpa:  最近看报道说一些JIT编译器现在的研究方向是编译速度而不再一味追求生成代码的性能
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我发现我 fpc 还没装
<roylez_> adam8157: http://blog.ngas.ch/archives/2011/12/13/the_destructive_desktop__mdash_linux_in_trouble/index.html
<kk> roylez_ ⇪ t: The destructive desktop — Linux in trouble? | Pas un Geek en tant que tel
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 之前的都不叫c
<jusss> roylez_: man nmcli出现了花括号，啥意思
<ofan> piggybox: jit
<ofan> piggybox: jit有必要在意编译速度么
<ofan> 反正只生成一次
<piggybox> ofan:  会影响实时响应吧
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 你说 C 指针有啥优势？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 没啥优势，c就是指针他爸，指针是c的亲儿子
<piggybox> ofan:  jit不是一次性生成，而是运行过程中根据需要部分编译的
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 那 assembly language 本来就支持寻址
<ofan> piggybox: 我知道，就是生成cache了，但是生成一次就够，除非源代码变了
<jusss> jmp
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 寻址不是asm的
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 你说 asm 不支持寻址？
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 走向彻底垄断的Windows 8 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384337 Windows 8即将发售，为了彻底地垄断市场，不论软硬件上都作好了准备， 硬件方面自然是强调自家制的Surface，意图将一众PC 硬件 生产商赶尽杀绝。软件方面是进一步扼杀Linux的生存空间。 微软意图赶绝PC …
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 寻址针对cpu来说的
<namoamitabuddha> piggybox: 我不确定 Implicit declaration 是在 C89 里面定义的
 * Cherrot 我说你们微软啊，too simple! sometimes naive～
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 哦
<namoamitabuddha> piggybox: 你的代码能通过不一定符合标准
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 我说的不是implicit declaration...
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 他说的
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 他给我看一个代码
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 说 main() 里面直接调用 foo()
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: foo() 并没有事先声明
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: c一直支持
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: c只在链接时检查函数是否存在，但现在编译器会给警告
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 给下 ISO C90 中关于 implicit declaration 的说明
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: c++就不行
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 如果 ISO C90 中没有相关说法
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 就说明那东西在 C90 中是 undefined behavior
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 只是编译器支持而已
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: k&r上应该有讲
<mengzhuo> Hi，大家好，我想问下像amixer events这样的命令怎么重导向呢？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: c11里应该不支持了
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 似乎没有说
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 但是他所有的例子都有 prototype
<namoamitabuddha> of
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 就是说他根本没提到函数可以不写函数原型的情况
<whatsyourname> python里的变量与常量跟c是一个概念吗
<namoamitabuddha> C 的 const 能修改的吧
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 至少不写 prototype 的做法应该在程序设计中避免。
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: pascal 算是强类型语言，C 是弱类型。
<MeaCulpa> 18M在苏宁这里丢脸了
<whatsyourname> python的程序都要以.py的形式保存吗？
<namoamitabuddha> 最好
<MeaCulpa> whatsyourname: 不是必须
<namoamitabuddha> 不是必须
<hamo> adam8157:  .
<adam8157> hamo: 棍儿刮
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11835001/why-does-did-c-allow-implicit-function-and-typeless-variable-declarations
<kk> ofan,啥网址y history - Why does/did C allow implicit function and typeless variable declarations? - Stack Overflow
<hamo> adam8157: 有人推荐我回RH做...
<adam8157> hamo: 谁?
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: hamo 你们震荡刷钱阿
<hamo> adam8157: 你不认得...一个做openstack的...
<hamo> MeaCulpa: ...
<adam8157> hamo: dev?
 * wolftankk|afk is currently running: Finder, iTerm, MacVim, Textual, Tweetbot, Google Chrome, Adium - (7 Total)
<hamo> adam8157: yep
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 要能震荡刷钱我就不干活了...
<MeaCulpa> hamo: lol
<adam8157> hamo: 我给你推
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/201708.htm
<kk> ofan,啥网址y [图+视频]新版《模拟城市》内部试用版将开始注册并可兼容Mac_游戏_cnBeta.COM
<ofan> 看上去不错
<adam8157> hamo: 你已经被我推过, 简历在公司内有记录, 他推你也没用的
<adam8157> hamo: 所以, 有想法还是找我吧
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额  蛤蟆又要回来？
<hamo> adam8157: 不是RH公司做openstack的..
<adam8157> hamo: 哦
<whatsyourname> 有一个网站是交换代码的，是哪个网站来的？
<Oooops> 做lin的没几个公司，蛤蟆只能被蛋蛋推到。别想调皮。
<maplebeats> whatsyourname: github
<ofan> gayhub
<maplebeats> gay....
<whatsyourname> xiexie
<maplebeats> gvim真的是用gtk写的么
<ofan> Oooops: igoogle?
 * maplebeats 神在哪里
 * Miao 神在人心
<ofan> maplebeats: gvim是gayvim
<ofan> maplebeats: 所以它是用gay写的
<Miao> ....
 * maplebeats ...
<Miao> 我心爱的vim
<Miao> 虽然我都用vi
<whatsyourname> IRC果然很强大，比QQ群靠谱儿多了。
<maplebeats> whatsyourname: 毛，qq群才是我的最爱
<ofan> whatsyourname: 约炮还是qq靠谱
<Miao> QQ群是虾米 能吃么
<Miao> 哈哈
 * maplebeats 虽然QQ群半年不说一句话
<zmadper> whatsyourname: 错了, irc只能找基友.
<Miao> 约炮。。。
<Miao> 约炮又花钱又浪费时间。。。
<zmadper> adam8157: 手头有机器没?
<adam8157> zmadper: 有ppc的一台
<zmadper> adam8157: tmd现在是谁天天的占着机器...
<zmadper> adam8157: 不, 我要amd的... 我发现一个amd的oom-killer的bug. 可能
<ofan> Miao: 不一定花钱
<wolftankk|afk> yp用微信~
<zmadper> adam8157: 我昨晚提交的一个job, 现在还在排队...
 * hamo 你们要在IRC上约炮？
<ofan> Miao: 如果时间短也用不了多少时间..
<Miao> 呃。。。没约过炮 不懂
<wolftankk> 找基友..
<Miao> 这对我来说是禁忌领域。。。我看还是算了
<whatsyourname> QQ群浪费时间啊
<ofan> 他们都被基化了
<zmadper> Miao: ofan 很懂. 各种. 都懂.
<ofan> 就我还正常
<whatsyourname> IRC有一个致命伤
<whatsyourname> 无法截图
 * microcai gnome 太讓我失望了，換到 Xfce 咯~~~
 * microcai gnome 太讓我失望了，換到 Xfce 咯~~~
<Miao> 截图诶。。。
<wolftankk> 可以贴图片url
<piggybox> 还好我有老婆防身
<microcai> whatsyourname:  ... ...
<Miao> 不能发图片倒是真的
<zmadper> microcai: stumpwm....
<Miao> 截图还是可以的
<zmadper> Miao: 要不是kk在, 我就给你发个图片
<maplebeats> microcai: awesome!换什么xfce
<Miao> 可以发图么。。。
<Miao> 不是只能发URL么
<zmadper> Miao: 可以. 但是kk不让
<Miao> 这样。。。
<zmadper> cat a.jpg | grep erc
<Miao> 呃
<wolftankk> .......
<ofan> zmadper: 勇敢的发出来
<zmadper> ofan: 算了...
<MeaCulpa> imm.io
<zmadper> ofan: 我最多敢 echo "啊."
<zmadper> ...
<zmadper> 破输入法....
<MeaCulpa> imm.io是我见过最安逸的贴图服务
<wolftankk> 不要怪罪输入法 你内心所想的 就是手上所输的
<zmadper> 爱摸摸爱哦 cc MeaCulpa
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 每次开机都必须要用Live USB引导一下，怎么解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384342 笔记本DELL - Inspiron N5110 . 用Wubi装过一次Ubuntu11.04 . 这次用Live USB装12.04结果好像是我U盘拔早了那么几秒，拔完了电脑才提示可以remove.. 然后开机就变成了光标左上角闪烁， 接上Live U …
<\rs> zmadper: 什麼作業管理系統？
<wolftankk> mac上 我用grabbox 截图后自动上传到dropbox. 然后直接粘帖url就行
<MeaCulpa> zmadper: 扣 爱摸摸爱哦
<zmadper> \rs: 作业管理系统? 你说我借机器的那个系统? beaker
<MeaCulpa> zmadper: curl
<ofan> wolftankk: grabbox?
<ofan> wolftankk: 没有能直接传到imgur的？
<wolftankk> ofan yep.
 * hamo momo zmadper
<zmadper> hamo: ...
<ofan> 浪费dropbox空间
<wolftankk> ofan 好像没… 还有一个tinybox
<MeaCulpa> ofan: imageur 要devkey, 稍显麻烦
<MeaCulpa> 还是爱摸摸爱哦好，直接扣
<\rs> zmadper: 是否還有個系統叫 lsf
<MeaCulpa> 还是爱摸摸爱哦好，直接抠...
<jyfl987> lfs
<wolftankk> dropbox 只能定期去清理@ @
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: py有解释器和pyobject负担  你写c可以在某些地方轻松超过他们
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 非我所能
<jyfl987> 不过 java jit 你可能真难超过了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 非我所愿
<\rs> zmadper: platform lsf (load sharing facility)
 * hamo coco zmadper
<zmadper> \rs: 没听说过... lsf... 洛神赋我就读过...
<wolftankk> https://github.com/zbuc/imgurBar
<zmadper> hamo: ...
<MeaCulpa> lsf.
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 我要自己写一个
<zmadper> \rs: 等我看看是啥东西先..
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 写个解释器？
<wolftankk> ofan 强烈正常
<wolftankk> 支持
<\rs> zmadper: 你說的 beaker 應該不是這個：A Session and Caching library with WSGI Middleware
<MeaCulpa> ofan: baoji
<MeaCulpa> ofan: gaoji
<zmadper> \rs: 高端. 我们貌似没有用lsf. 就是beaker. 开源的, 等我给你找地址
<Miao> 我
<jusss> Oooops: 你在fvwm下咋用network manager?
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 写个自动截图上传的
<ofan> applescript!
<jusss> Oooops: fvwm能设置notification area?
<whatsyourname> 我看到if-elif-else语句这里。我有一个疑问, else后面可以继续else吗？
<zmadper> whatsyourname: 不可以. else已经是剩下所有的了
<ofan> whatsyourname: else if
<jusss> ofan: 你联网用的是？
<zmadper> whatsyourname: else if 之后可以再接倒是真的
<ofan> jusss: ?
<zmadper> jusss: 你用wicd就行了
<ofan> jusss: 用的网卡
<zmadper> jusss: 或者装一个tray. 上午不是跟你说了吗?
<jusss> zmadper: 没网，下不了
<ofan> 奥
<ofan> jusss: 用networkmanager
<ofan> for kde
<zmadper> ofan: 估计是他没有tray...
<ofan> 好用，不折腾
<jusss> zmadper: 我知道，这不是想请教看能不能在fvwm里面设置个notification area
<zmadper> jusss: 那你就自己配置, dhcp还是啥?
<ofan> 手动wpa_supplicant也行，只是不好管理
<jusss> ofan: nmcli用过没
<ofan> jusss: 没
<jusss> zmadper: 在想能不能用nmcli
<ofan> 都nm了还弄啥cli
<jusss> ofan: 没tray...
<ofan> jusss: tint2
<ofan> jusss: 或者你自己写一个
<jusss> ofan: 其实貌似有panel就行了
<whatsyourname> 不行，我得练习一下if else
<Oooops> stalonetray jusss
<Oooops> trayer 。只是没上面的好
<jusss> Oooops: fvwm自己不能配置notification area?
<jusss> Oooops: 用gnome-panel也行貌似
<Oooops> wm管窗口，又不是啥都管。
<jusss> Oooops: 那nmcli呢？
 * hamo momo Oooops
<Oooops> 蛤蟆，你被推到。很舒服是吧。
<jusss> Oooops: 我看到好像还有pypanel
<Oooops> 那是panel。不是trayer了
<jusss> Oooops: panel和tray的不同是？
<Oooops> jusss: wikipedia自己去看
<jusss> Oooops: 直接用nmcli行不
 * maplebeats momo Oooops，then run
<jusss> maplebeats: nmcli
<Oooops> 蛋疼嘛。用nmcli
<Oooops> 启动一个tray多好。ibus nm 至少需要
 * maplebeats 再摸摸 Oooops
<Oooops> map.
<jusss> Oooops: 不是没网吗。。。
<Oooops> 你啥破地方，没网络。。。玩啥lin嘛
<UbuntuTalk> [john tiger] 日
<Oooops> 现在的机器，开一个ad-hoc，把那破机器加一个usb无线wifi，上网吧。 jusss
<UbuntuTalk> [john tiger] 继续日
<jusss> Oooops: but有三星小手机能让ubuntu上网
<Oooops> 你现在的机器不是在上网嘛。
<jusss> Oooops: 用中移动的cmnet
<Oooops> 现在是手机？
<jusss> Oooops: 现在这个是android...
<jusss> 嗯
<Oooops> 你蛋疼的，很赞啊。。。
<jusss> Oooops: 。。。
<stardiviner> GoAgent/Google Engine are reset by peer.
 * gfrog 牛蛋蛋又打球去了，真悠闲。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 尼玛，牛蛋那么爽阿
<Oooops> jusss: 你家电信的？
<Oooops> 手机上网不要钱的？
<jusss> Oooops: 中移动
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 牛蛋蛋嘛。
<jusss> Oooops: 5元30MB
<Oooops> 学蹭网去吧。
<MeaCulpa> Github 停机维护
<Oooops> 户外不是有免费的wifi?
<jusss> Oooops: 附件搜不到wifi
<Oooops> ... 山沟沟？
<jusss> Oooops: 家里断网
<jusss> Oooops: 对，山沟沟
 * hamo momo adam8157
<Oooops> 真强大啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 苦中作乐
<whatsyourname> while + else 语句我有点儿不太理解
<jusss> Oooops: 现在的网速17KB/s
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 刚看到你说，然后就下意识的去git pull了一下，然后看到这句 GitHub is offline for maintenance. See http://status.github.com for more info.
<gfrog> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋
<jusss> Oooops: 比上个世纪90年代快多了
<Oooops> jusss: 让蛋蛋赞助点，买一个卫星通讯的手机。
 * microcai 刪除 GNOME  ing 
<Oooops> 破微菜，当小老鼠。bs
<jusss> Oooops: 卫星通讯手机买的起用不起，铱星还不是破产了
<Oooops> jusss: 你去官网申请一个dvd。啥都有了。省得还fvwm1
<jusss> jusss: 哪个官网？
<roylez> gfrog: 基蛙
<zmadper> gfrog_: 牛蛋蛋打球比我刚来的时候好多了.
<roylez> adam8157: 基牛蛋蛋
<MeaCulpa> 似乎Canonical 妹子不少
<roylez> zmadper: 渣adapter
<zmadper> adam8157: 来, 表扬一个~
<adam8157> zmadper: 那是你之前碰到得都是我运气不好的时候
<zmadper> roylez: 坏人主席... 干嘛说我渣...
<Oooops> MeaCulpa: oops
<gfrog> roylez: 主席
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 那看来也不是一个做事的公司
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 什么球？
<zmadper> adam8157: 言下之意, 是你现在运气好了?
<gfrog> zmadper: 苦练的结果。
<adam8157> zmadper: 现在运气一般
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 台球
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://blog.ngas.ch/archives/2011/12/13/the_destructive_desktop__mdash_linux_in_trouble/index.html
<kk> roylez ⇪ t: The destructive desktop — Linux in trouble? | Pas un Geek en tant que tel
<zmadper> adam8157: 恩, 好吧...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这篇写得不错
<gfrog> whatsyourname: while-else？ python的？
<Oooops> adam8157: 美式的，8球，9球，不好意思叫台球。
<whatsyourname> gfrog: 是的
<Oooops> 叫桌球吧。
<MeaCulpa> Billards
<gfrog> whatsyourname: else就是while正常跑完了执行的内容，比方说在list里查找内容，找到了break，没找到while跑完了就执行else的内容。
<[-x-]> 也叫康乐球
<zmadper> adam8157: 感动呀!!!
<gfrog> whatsyourname: 挺简单，挺实用。
 * hamo momo roylez
<adam8157> zmadper: 啥?
<Laputa> git 回复了
<zmadper> adam8157: 我昨晚提交的任务, 现在终于开始跑了! 虽然还是0%...
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，给我出来践踏 hamo
<whatsyourname> 原来如此
<whatsyourname> 明白了
 * hamo momo palomino|working
<roylez> palomino|working: 死马
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 恩，里面一半东西我不用，呵呵
<Oooops> 破马不鸟你了。 roylez 鞭它
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 里面写的全是我恨的玩意
<zmadper> Oooops: 神, 现在跟你说话之前, 还得 whois一下, 不然很容易就上 hamo 的当了...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: hehe
<Oooops> hamo 最近几天很猖獗啊。
 * hamo momo YOU ALL
 * Cherrot hamo基情四射
<whatsyourname> 光看这个教程感觉不给力，想做练习。
<zmadper> whatsyourname: 教程... 都是这样的, 先教你如何if_else, 然后让你写一个数据库出来.
<zmadper> whatsyourname: 那个简明教程一下午就看完了.. 然后你就可以开始写了.
<namoamitabuddha> 谁知道比较好的 disassembler?
<adam8157> objdump?
<namoamitabuddha> objdump 不能很好的显示程序逻辑结构吧
<zmadper> adam8157: 我有三个bug, 要测三个机器的... 一个都借不倒...
<Oooops> namoamitabuddha: asm还有啥逻辑结构。
<Oooops> 不值得看的。
<namoamitabuddha> Oooops: 例如 flow chart
<Laputa> 请教团队开发web应用的问题！想在local的测试服务器上放上每个团队成员的git 分支。 服务器要怎么设置？
<Oooops> 啥意思。
<Laputa> vhost ？
<jusss> ”fvwm-crystal本身不提供systray(系统托盘), 但可以通过一个叫做stalonetray的东西提供，很不幸，ylmf 软件源里面也没有这个
<jusss> ylmf os
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 你用 ylmf os?
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 没有，只是看到这篇文章
<Laputa> 有人用git 维护web开发么！！
<namoamitabuddha> Oooops: 都是 jmp 很难看懂
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 感觉很神奇的一个系统，自己源里没有就去别的系统源里偷。。。
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 不安全
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 嗯
 * hamo momo adam8157
 * tenzu 围观
<adam8157> hamo: 你今天咋了
<namoamitabuddha> lida
<ofan> 直播？
<ofan> 睡觉
<kevinyings> 求对象
<whatsyourname> 。。。
<roylez> adam8157: 845135
<adam8157> roylez: bugzilla?
<roylez> adam8157: .
<adam8157> roylez: post了啊
<roylez> adam8157: 什么叫作post了？
 * microcai 用了一下發現 XFCE 是比 GNOME 還要垃圾的戰鬥機
<gfrog> microcai: 你得到它了。
<adam8157> roylez: 就是有patch了, 但是还没build, 没到qa  等6.4就有了
<roylez> adam8157: 你在pastebin里面贴一下吧
<whatsyourname> 软件测试到底是个什么东西？
<whatsyourname> 跟编程有关系吗？
<gfrog> whatsyourname: 软件测试不是东西。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 更改用户名对系统有何影响？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384350 10.04系统。　现在用户名是A,我想把加一个用户B，再把A删掉，以后用B登陆，请问以前用A对系统的设置和安装的软件B能用吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 quzuoping — 2012-08-16 14:48
<gfrog> roylez: bz里不是有一个人发了个连接嘛，不能用？
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<roylez> gfrog: 我没账号
<roylez> gfrog: 懒得申请
<adam8157> gfrog: private 他看不到的
<gfrog> roylez: 那也能看到啊，comment 1
<roylez> gfrog: 看不了
<gfrog> adam8157: 18摸跟帽帽不是好机油嘛。
<gfrog> roylez: 乃没权限看这个bz？
<adam8157> roylez: 一楼那个就是
 * hamo 想当初都是可以看到的...
<gfrog> hamo: 最近rh bz的private comment有增多的架势，这样不好。
<yandong> 制作绿色软件，是不是只是把exe运行一下，其创建的文件复制到别的机器上 直接就可以使用了
<hamo> gfrog 我在的时候凡是我报的..直接都private...
<hamo> gfrog 不管因为啥...搞个nfs的bug时一个oracle的maintainer还急了...
<gfrog> hamo: 乃真过分
<hamo> gfrog 后来丫急了不管了我就给修了...
<microcai> yandong:  綠色軟件是  PIE
<gfrog> hamo: 犇
<microcai> yandong:  Path Independent Executable
<microcai> yandong: 拷到哪來都能用的
<jyfl987> 讲绿色软件要看你在哪个标准上讲
<hamo> gfrog 。。。
<gfrog> hamo: 犇
<jyfl987> 如果你程序只依赖python 结果目标机器上没有 额
 * hamo momo gfrog
<yandong> microcai: 怎么制作的，比如制作一个qq的绿色软件，把qq创建的文件都拷贝出来，放到其他机器上就可以了么？
<gfrog> hamo: hamo白，白hamo，
<microcai> yandong: qq 本來就是綠色的啊
<gfrog> hamo: 洋白hamo
<yandong> http://www.oschina.net/question/583160_65236
<kk> yandong,啥网址y 绿色软件怎么制作？？？？ - 讨论区 - 开源中国社区
<yandong> microcai: qq只是一个例子，其他的软件都可以这样做么？
<microcai> yandong: 這得問你了啊
 * hamo 狂momo gfrog
<yandong> microcai: 嗯？ 不懂
<tenzu> hamo: 你这是闹哪样?
 * hamo 疯狂momo 净潭使者...
<gfrog> hamo: 乃去mo蛋蛋吧
 * hamo momo tenzu
<tenzu> 黑毛的手得剁了
<adam8157> hamo: 你寂寞了
<hamo> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋，udev的内核接口在哪？
<hamo> adam8157: dbus么？
<adam8157> hamo: 当然不是
<hamo> adam8157:  那为啥有这个？bind(3, {sa_family=AF_FILE, path=@/org/kernel/udev/monitor
<gfrog> hamo: dbus难道不是用户态的货？
<hamo> adam8157:  后面这个明显像dbus的命名
<hamo> gfrog 我也纳闷呢..
<adam8157> hamo: 像而已
<hamo> adam8157: 求位置...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...喝茶不
<adam8157> hamo: 你要干啥
<microcai> hamo:  那是 Abstract FileSystem Namespace UNIX Socket
<hamo> microcai: 牛菜...
<adam8157> hamo: 我之前写的实现使用netlink的
<whatsyourname> python算什么类型的语言？
<hamo> microcai: 那这个socket在哪？
<microcai> hamo: 都說了是 Abstruct 了
<microcai> hamo: 不會出現在文件系統裏的
<hamo> microcai: 好吧...求对应代码...
<night_> hello
<night_> ervery one
<kk> night_, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<greencat> hi all
<kk> greencat, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<greencat> ni hao a
<greencat> ni de yan se wei sheng mei shi huang se de a
<greencat> hao a
<imyoulanda> 我怎么没看到黄色
<greencat> wo kan dao le kk shi huang se de
<greencat> ru he bian yan se a
<barney> caps lock键 为什么会成为thunderbird的快捷键呢？
<barney> 如何去除啊
<whatsyourname> 原来还真有 码农 这个词
<greendog1> kk是女的吗
<barney> caps lock键 为什么会成为thunderbird的快捷键呢？如何去除？
<greendog1> 我怎么变成蓝色的啦我是greencat
<jyfl987> adam8157: iptables这种东西 应该完全可以出个可视化的工具来着
<greendog1> 怎么没人理我啊
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: iptables -L
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 我说弄个可视化的工具来创建
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 还有调整规则
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: firestarter
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: gufw
<greendog1> kk 你在吗
<namoamitabuddha> 人家 kk 不理你
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: gufw 额
 * gfrog 才发现今年我们组还有一把headcount呢，要内推的抓紧。
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: gufw 能适合普通用户啊
<kk> greendog1, 您好！  ㍧ 
<barney> caps lock键 为什么会成为thunderbird的快捷键呢？如何去除啊？
<greendog1> 我是greencat
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 这个界面不好  我之前看那帮搞gnuratio的人 用一种画图的语言来做无线数据的处理过程 那种比较好
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 要不你用 forth 写个？
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: lol 这个没必要 我不是纯forth用户嘛 我要是的话 这会儿该是用自己写的irc client在自己的操作系统上登上来跟你聊了
<greendog1> 这个群怎么没人聊天啊
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 不过我想用forth做个 thread包装看看
<hamo> gfrog 乃们工位太小了...
<gfrog> hamo: 啥？ 贵度娘有多大？
<hamo> gfrog 没牛蛋蛋他们的大...
<gfrog> hamo: 还有这差别么？
<greendog1> 你们怎么这么喜欢蛋啊
<hamo> gfrog 你去牛蛋蛋那里看看...
 * gfrog 确实认为敝组在公司里是二等公民。
<gfrog> hamo: 看着似乎没差啊，我们这边机器多倒是真的。
<greendog1> 你们谁上过过paltalk啊
<jyfl987> gfrog: 我喜欢机器多 工位小
<jyfl987> 机器多 可以玩 工位小 可以交流
<gfrog> jyfl987: 乃的需求很奇葩。
<greendog1> 你们上班时间就聊天 不拍老板吗
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你们这些运维很难理解开发
<gfrog> jyfl987: 切
<jyfl987> gfrog: 运维没啥好说的
<jyfl987> 我是 devops 拥泵
<greendog1> 能问一句什么是在虚拟环境下访问高危网站啊
<whatsyourname> 啊啊啊，头疼了，休息一下。
<zmadper> MeaCulpa: 酷胖, 贵摸的s390x用的多吗?
<night_> 哇撒你们会说中文啊
<night_> 好吧文革问题
<night_> 问个问题
<night_> 12.04怎么改系统字体啊
<namoamitabuddha> night_: fontconfig
<night_> fontconfig
<namoamitabuddha> night_: 最简单的办法见 http://wenq.org/cloud/fcdesigner.html
<kk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y Fontconfig Designer (视觉习惯)
<MeaCulpa> zmadper: 不知
<zmadper> virt的目录存放真心让我dt
<MeaCulpa> zmadper: 低端小Z
<zmadper> MeaCulpa: 我们悲剧的需要给s390x做测试!!!
<MeaCulpa> zmadper: 机器有挖
<MeaCulpa> zmadper: 不是挺好嘛，Z阿，摇钱树
<imyoulanda> 这里都是互联网行业的？
<zmadper> MeaCulpa: ... 没见过都... 摇出钱来又不给我...
<MeaCulpa> lol
<zmadper> imyoulanda: 不是, 我是学医的, 在中山医实习
<MeaCulpa> 这东西上Linux，就是想要榨干摇钱树的最后一滴油水
<imyoulanda> 刚用这个 有点云里雾里
<zmadper> MeaCulpa: 多少油水都跟我无关, 我一个多月了, 一分钱都没有. 一肚子怨气呀! 申请个机器来测试, 等了一天了!
<zmadper> MeaCulpa: 到现在还没得到...
<whatsyourname> 为什么不给你钱啊
<zmadper> whatsyourname: 还没到发工资的时候.... 嘘...
<whatsyourname> 哦了
 * zmadper rh不给我机器, 我就罢工!
<hamo> zmadper: 我想说赞成可以么？
<zmadper> hamo: 可以呀~
<hamo> zmadper: 快罢工吧
<zmadper> hamo: 申请三台机器, 都没下来, job队列里七八个, 都在排队. 什么都干不了, 还不罢工
<MeaCulpa> zmadper: ? 年轻人，一甜酸什么
<MeaCulpa> zmadper: ? 年轻人，一天算什么
<MeaCulpa> zmadper: 去打球，游泳吧
<jusss> Oooops: nmcli中断连接能用，但不知为啥就是不能打开链接，
<jusss> Oooops: nmcli con down uuid xxxxx
<jyfl987> zmadper: 看你们的repo就知道 你罢工几个月了 领导还不知道 lol
<Oooops> 没机器。。。
<jusss> Oooops: 可以把这个uuid的网络连接断掉
<zmadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 关键是 , 今天不是乒乓球...
<zmadper> jyfl987: repo?
<jusss> Oooops: 但是nmcli con up uuid xxx就提示no suitable device found:no device found for connection
<jusss> Oooops: 这是咋回事，能用nmcli中断这个连接就是不能建立连接
<Oooops> 全uuid操作，没道理提示找不到啊
<zmadper> ooo
<zmadper> Oooops: 神, 有啥好电影看呀? 我要罢工了, 没电应看...
<Oooops> up啥。平时不up.down的
<jusss> Oooops: uuid不会变吧？
<Oooops> 那不变
<Oooops> zmadper: 我都是问你要的啊。
<jusss> Oooops: 不是用up连接的？那用啥建立连接？
<zmadper> Oooops: 别提了. 最近两个垃圾电影都被我碰上了, 饥饿游戏和那啥战舰那个, 饥饿游戏我还是在电影院看得. .. 现在不敢自己找了...
<tenzu> zmadper: 看新闻联播吧
<jyfl987> zmadper: 是的  我clone了那个 autotest
<zmadper> tenzu: ..... 我等着看大结局呢
<jusss> Oooops: 为什么会这样
<Oooops> 看man。我不记得。
<mosesofmason> The Lady (2011) 很好看
<zmadper> jyfl987: 哪个autotest? ltp的?
<Oooops> 你估计理解错误了up
<jusss> Oooops: å·²man
<jusss> Oooops: 没有up，其它没激活连接的选项呀
<jyfl987> zmadper: 就 gfrog那甜给我看的
<jusss> Oooops: up : active a connection.
<zmadper> jyfl987: 我怎么知道 gfrog给你啥了?
<jyfl987> zmadper: github autotest/autotest
<jusss> Oooops: man nmcli很短的，你看下
<zmadper> jyfl987: 这东西我没见过. 不知道...
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 大家好，请教个问题啊
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] http://p.vim-cn.com/cWF/text
<UbuntuTalk> 在mount我的移动硬盘的时候  出现以下错误ntfs_mst_post_rea...
<kk> UbuntuTalk ⇪ t: Vinergy - CLI Pastebin within VimEnergy
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 请问是什么原因呢？
<jyfl987> swap over dup rot
<Oooops> jusss: 我这里正常。nmcli nm wifi on; nmcli con up uuid 40cf1313-005d-4c94-9975-2951fa39ab8a
<jusss> Oooops: 我nmcli nm显示wifi是enabled
<jusss> Oooops: 那个wwan是什么
<Oooops> dsl 拨号的那种吧
<jusss> Oooops: 这个跟iptables没关系吧？
<jyfl987> 传统的电话线拨号真实的数据链路是多少来着
<jyfl987> 带宽
<Oooops> nm里面有支持路由添加的。不知道和Iptables有关系没。
<jusss> Oooops: 用nm-applet能连，不知为啥用nmcli连不了，但是却可以用nmcli断开
<jusss> 好奇怪
<Oooops> 蛋疼的。直接tray吧。
<jyfl987> Oooops: 我刚才那问题你没看到？
<Oooops> 啥
<jusss> Oooops: tray多大？没那么多流量
<zmadper> jusss: 应该不到1m
<jusss> Oooops: man nmcli里面说con up uuid后面还有两个参数，
<Oooops> 未压缩尺寸： 205 k
<jusss> zmadper: 哦，那实在不行就下载
<jusss> Oooops: trayer? or stalonetray?
<Oooops> 你一个网卡，又不是无线。没参数了
<jyfl987> Oooops: 传统的电话拨号带宽有多大  就是物理链路的带宽  压缩的不算
<Oooops> stalonetray，这才干净。依赖少。
<Oooops> trayer是从fbpanel玻璃的。
<jusss> Oooops: 我用的是手机的网络，就是把手机插ubuntu上，
<Oooops> jyfl987: 不知道这
<jusss> Oooops: 这算无线吗？
<zmadper> Oooops: 我也用stalonetray, 而且是需要的时候才开... 多数情况下用不到...
<jyfl987> Oooops: 手机那个天线能发到电离层么？
<jyfl987> 诶 问你不如问立松
<Oooops> . 去吧。谁搞这些嘛
<Oooops> zmadper: 一直开着就是。点点地方。
<Oooops> jusss: 你咋通的。我也不知道嘛
<Oooops> 没试过
<jyfl987> Oooops: 你想 如果乱起来 各地为政 这个蜂窝网络是靠不住的
<jusss> Oooops: 把手机用usb插到机子上，点nm-applet那出现了Chian Mobile connection,然后鼠标点击下，就连上了，就能用手机的网络上网了，
<jyfl987> 但是自己发射无线信号 搞不到电台 功率也不行
<jyfl987> 所以最可行的办法是利用到处都搞得到的设备 像手机 如果蜂窝网络挂了 一般人肯定就仍了 那时候收购也廉价
<Oooops> 那是移动网络的支持。 jusss
<Oooops> jyfl987: nnnd 就你整天想乱。
<jusss> Oooops: con dev能显示出device: ttyAM0, type: gsm
<jyfl987> Oooops: 研究研究么
<Oooops> jusss: 没环境。测试不了。自己试试就是。
<jusss> Oooops: 所以up uuid后面那两个参数用不用，iface ap
<jyfl987> Oooops: 加密通讯也是一样的 你搞个无线电台传输信号 马上公安局要找你 如果手机的信号可以发到电离层 那这个频率完全不在监控范围内
<Oooops> jusss: 估计要
<jyfl987> 找到了你 你也可以把责任推给手机生产商 lol
<jusss> Oooops: 它man里写的iface <iface> ap <hwiadd>不知道这两个参数啥意思，
<Oooops> jyfl987: 你的信号在电离层，漂浮？ lol
<jusss> Oooops: 既然从nm-applet能连上，那nmcli也应该能连上
<Oooops> uuid
<jyfl987> Oooops: 用电离层反射嘛 找到国外的中继
<jyfl987> Oooops: 好像还真可以 如果你的手机支持GPS的话 你GPS得自己发个信号收呢
<zmadper> s390x都借不到!!! 这不罢工干嘛!!! cc adam8157 gfrog
<jyfl987> zmadper: 你要小心了 罢工会被开除的 小心明年领导找你谈话
<zmadper> jyfl987: 明年? 这么久远的事情...
<Ooooops> zmadper: 你这下知道为啥蛋蛋每天游泳台球羽毛球了吧？
<zhpeng> zmadper, 罢！
<zmadper> Ooooops: hamo...知道是你...
<jyfl987> zmadper: 对啊 因为贵公司的计划都一订半年的 你罢工了半年 对其他部门才会产生影响嘛
<zmadper> zhpeng: 不罢也没办法呀...
<jyfl987> zmadper: 当然 领导是以最快的速度响应的 一知道你罢工 立刻来找你了
<zhpeng> zmadper, 罢工还有理了你！
<zmadper> zhpeng: 我没机器, 怎么工作?
<jyfl987> zmadper: 可以假装工作嘛
<zmadper> zhpeng: 你给我变出一台来~
<zmadper> jyf
<zmadper> jyfl987: 那不还是罢工吗?
<jyfl987> zmadper: 那不一样 你做不做事  对公司生产率无任何影响 但是你罢工 影响公司形象嘛
<zhpeng> zmadper, 还记得那个修电脑用电话线，按电话0和1编windowxp的故事吗
<zhpeng> zmadper, 你要成为故事里自制小机的第一人
<zmadper> zhpeng: .........
<zmadper> jyfl987: ..............................
<jyfl987> 其实那个修电脑的有点蠢  日常用的哪里需要256全映射到
<jyfl987> 应该弄个huffman encoding的结构 这样基本都是 11 111就搞定了
<zhpeng> jyfl987, ......
<whatsyourname> 聊啥呢都
<jyfl987> zmadper: 真象总是很沉重的
<zmadper> jyfl987: ... 囧...
<jyfl987> 压缩不就是这样么
<jyfl987> 还可以进一步缩小选择集
<jyfl987> 或者使用brainfuck专用键盘重构 win xp嘛
<zhpeng> jyfl987, brainfuck专用键盘。。。。。
<jyfl987> 擦  syslinux的 menuconfig是用gforth写的
<jyfl987> zhpeng: t9
<zhpeng> jyfl987, 。。。
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • （悄悄地）如何冲出围墙，获得自由？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384356 本人纯粹询问技术，如果影响到管理员的生命安全或论坛的可持续发展，请管理员果断删贴！ 谷歌了半天，没有破墙成功。既然此板块讨论网络，那么就恳请高手指点，如何破墙。 有 …
<jyfl987> kk现在没回帖功能了？
<pyskyapi-VT> ...
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working ｓｌａｐs roylez around a bit with a frozen tuna
<palomino|working> ......
<palomino|working> 右键不灵了
<palomino|working> 本想摸摸的。。
 * palomino|working ┴┴ ︵╰(‵□′)╯︵ ┴┴
<palomino|working> 擦。。又不灵
 * palomino|working ♪(´ε｀ )
<palomino|working> ......
 * roylez  ( ︶︿︶)_凸 palomino|working
<palomino|working> 罗技还不出新鼠标- -
<roylez> palomino|working: 32G 内存，右键不令，照样是渣渣
<jyfl987> 我鼠标最近也有点问题 很怀疑是电池
<palomino|working> 这机子只有18g , roylez
<jyfl987> roylez: 常用鼠标不是好习惯
<palomino|working> 但是摸主席还是鼠标比较好使阿
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 用罗技M325的路过
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 还有一个坏掉的M215
<palomino|working> ....
<loy> so many people online here
<loy> quit cool
<loy> hey guys
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] hey
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] Can you speak chinese?
<loy> en he
<jyfl987> not that many
<ghast> is chinese mandatory here?
<whatsyourname> no
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] I hope you speak chinese
<wolftankk> no
<jyfl987> why
<loy> UbuntuTalk: y r you ask me this question?
<loy> D y guys instersted about chinese? :-)
<zmadper> 第一, 不要说英语, 第二, 不要用gt聊irc.
<loy> Ah ha?
<ghast> 不能用英文嗎
 * MeaCulpa Razor DeathAdder 左手版飘过
<loy> I can't get it :(
<MeaCulpa> s/Razor/Razer
 * wolftankk slaps self around a bit with a large trout
<ghast> 什麼是gt
<loy> 'gt' is what?
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] google talk
<wolftankk> 网页版irc客户端?
<ghast> 哦明白了
<MeaCulpa> ignore UbuntuTalk不就完了
<loy> i never used that before
<jyfl987> fya
<ghast> 為何gt不行呢
<jyfl987> true man dont use transport
<loy> jyfl987: Y so many chinese guys here?
<MeaCulpa> 其实老外并不了解cn代表中国吧
<ghast> loy : it just makes sense, this is ubuntu-cn
<zmadper> 不喜欢这么纠结的中式英文. 都不如google 翻译出来的英文.
<ghast> 我是老外 可是我知道cn是中國大陸
<loy> ghast: 原来如此。
<ghast> 呵呵
<loy> 貌似我一开口冒出好多人来。
<whatsyourname> 明天继续学习python
<zmadper> loy: 今天这里有2700行的log了, 一直很多人.
<kevinyings> 想用什么聊就什么聊吗，不要刷屏就行，前天还有人用拼音
<jyfl987> 怎么会不知道  zh-cn zh-tw不是分得很清楚么
<zmadper> whatsyourname: 说明你还没遇到生成器表达式
<wolftankk> whatsyourname 学到什么地方了?
<jyfl987> lol
<whatsyourname> 我现在其实还是一头雾水
<jyfl987> generator
<whatsyourname> 好多东西都是似懂非懂
<wolftankk> 敲桌子 等下班...
<zmadper> whatsyourname: 顺便说下, jyfl987 是这里用python最好的之一. 你可以请教他
<loy> irc要是能收离线信息就好了……
<whatsyourname> 是吗
<zmadper> jyfl987: 夸夸你, 今后少黑我~ 谢谢~
<jyfl987> zmadper: 那倒未必 只是比 gfrog 好点  有的人不说话而已
<zmadper> whatsyourname: jyfl987 的python技术很好. 确实可以请教他.
<jyfl987> zmadper: 好的 尼格罗
<zmadper> whatsyourname: 况且, 你初学, 多问问没坏处
<jyfl987> zmadper: 其实我床技更好 要不来切下？
<whatsyourname> 好的
<whatsyourname> 的确是
<loy> ……
<wolftankk> .....
<whatsyourname> 但是我不想问没意义的问题
<whatsyourname> 哪样浪费彼此时间
<zmadper> jyfl987: 找 hamo去!
<loy> 好激情
<wolftankk> 基情..
<adam8157> Ooooops: 你又来
<zmadper> jyfl987: 切下? 不是切磋下? 你是想让我把你那啥给切下来?
<loy> So many gays here
<wolftankk> whatsyourname 多试手之后 很多不懂的都能迎刃而解.
<jyfl987> zmadper: 你愿意搓也可以
<loy> 看来我得改口了
<zmadper> jyfl987: ......... 找 loy 吧
<jyfl987>  #ubuntu-gay
<loy> - -
<zmadper> jyfl987: 啥时候请我吃徽菜? 咱aa就行
<jyfl987> gaynome
<wolftankk> zmadper jyfl987 loy 你们一起切磋..  我来拍照~
<jyfl987> zmadper: 找不到合适的
<kevinyings> 空运香港橄榄菜
<zmadper> adam8157: 给个op玩玩~ t个人, 爽一下~ 今天借不倒机器太不爽了
<jyfl987> zmadper: 等袋鼠来了以后再看吧  其实我更喜欢吃自助
<whatsyourname> 关键是
<zmadper> jyfl987: 行, 到时候面基一下.
<adam8157> zmadper: 不给
<zmadper> adam8157: ...
<kevinyings> 求解，面基是当面搞基的意思吗？
<adam8157> zmadper: 没机器正合你意
<wolftankk> no, 面基 = 约炮
<zmadper> adam8157: 毛, 我发现了一个bug!
<zmadper> adam8157: 我60 days goal里要交bug的~
<jyfl987> zmadper: 这个bug大概明年能改上
<zmadper> adam8157: 到现在才一个.
<zmadper> jyfl987: 有可能
<zmadper> adam8157: oom-killer的
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 系统无法连接无线网 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384359 在此请教，我是新买的笔记本，自带ubuntu系统，刚开始能自动连接无线网，系统升级后连接不上了，做过调整：系统管理——附加驱动里没有，打开终端输入sudo vi无法进行下一步。在此请教各 …
<adam8157> zmadper: oom有啥bug
<gfrog> jyfl987: 乃跟我个菜鸟比啊。
<gfrog> zmadper: 90days
<zmadper> gfrog 我这个时间短...
<jyfl987> gfrog: 我只是拿你来证明我没啥高的嘛
 * jyfl987 hg 团队也抵制我那种列表推导式滥用 额
<Ooooops> adam8157:  啥？
<gfrog> zmadper: 为毛？
<gfrog> jyfl987: 乃。。。。
<gfrog> Ooooops: oops
<zmadper> gfrog 什么?
<gfrog> zmadper: 时间短
<zmadper> gfrog 60天要先给他报告...
<zmadper> s/他/她/
<gfrog> zmadper: 她？ 谁？
<gfrog> zmadper: Kexin？
<zmadper> gfrog 不是. 你应该不认识吧?
<zmadper> gfrog ccui
<gfrog> zmadper: 咋可能不认识呢
<gfrog> zmadper: kernel-qe就那么几个妹纸。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 比武大高有啥子用嘛
<gfrog> zmadper: 乃说男的认不全倒可能。
<zmadper> gfrog 好吧... 我除了前台, 就认识ccui和阿姨了...
<Ooooops> zmadper: 阿姨是谁？
<gfrog> zmadper: 乃还认识前台呢，gaoji
<zmadper> Ooooops: ...
<zmadper> gfrog 第一天来的时候, 是前台给我办的手续呀... 你认识前台不, Ooooops ?
<Ooooops> zmadper: gfrog 认识...sarah嘛... gfrog 你不认识？
<gfrog> Ooooops: 咋算认识呢？
<Ooooops> gfrog 见过就算认识...我也就仅仅见过...不像 adam8157， 还被人家介绍过对象...
<Ooooops> adam8157: centos和rhel差别大么？
<adam8157> Ooooops: 又不是s给我介绍
<gfrog> adam8157: Ooooops jyfl987 git 怎么看一个commit的文件内容来着？
<adam8157> Ooooops: 你这么问太儿了吧
<Ooooops> gfrog git show
 * gfrog 我猜我这问题可能有歧义。
<Ooooops> adam8157: 菜鸟...轻拍...
<adam8157> gfrog: git checkout commithash -- filename
<gfrog> Ooooops: 是某个commit的时候那个文件的所有内容。
<gfrog> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋
<Ooooops> adam8157:  牛蛋蛋
<adam8157> gfrog: 你说的没问题, 他理解能力有问题
<gfrog> adam8157: 有不用checkout的方法么？
<adam8157> gfrog: diff也可以...
<gfrog> adam8157: diff就不是所有内容了。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: git show commithash:filename
<adam8157> Ooooops: ^^
<Ooooops> adam8157: gaoji蛋
<gfrog> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋
<zhpeng> http://songshuhui.net/archives/71726
<kk> zhpeng,啥网址y 科学松鼠会 » 为什么诈骗短信看上去那么弱智？
 * Ooooops DevOps...80%都是Ops...
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 【求助】使用vbox安装server版，黑屏幕分辨率。。。能提高吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384361 安装了ubuntu server，也安装了vbox的增强包，发现分辨率没有变化？ 百度了好多资料，测试了桌面版没有问题，都说server也是同理，只要增强包安装了，黑屏幕也会变大 …
<kevinyings> 北京朝阳首批公租房将摇号 月租金37元/平米
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] ……
<jyfl987> gfrog: git问我就坑到了 嘿嘿  我 都是用hg
<jyfl987> 什么是公租房？ 母的可以去么
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 公租房是公共租凭房
<gfrog> jyfl987: 弱爆了。
<kk> 新 Debian发行版 • debian连接不到无线路由器 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384365 可以搜索到，但是一直连不上。 环境是debian 6.0.5 kde 换wicd提示 bad password 统计信息: 发表于 由 kkkmaokkk — 2012-08-16 18:49
<jusss> hi
<kk> jusss, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<jusss>  > Time.now
<kk> jusss, 2012-08-16 18:55:49 +0800
<jusss> wvdial有人用过吗
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍪ 
<jusss> king
<jusss> kingheaven: hi
<kingheaven> ju
<kingheaven> jusss, hi
<jusss> kingheaven: 除了nmcli 还有其它cli的联网软件吗
<jusss>  > Time.now
<kk> jusss, 2012-08-16 19:05:18 +0800
<kingheaven> jusss, 还真不知道, 没用过都
<lightning1141> kk:
<kk> lightning1141, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍫ 
<jusss> kingheaven: 想用fvwm,又不想按tray,so nm不能使
<kingheaven> jusss, 别折腾了...
<jusss> kingheaven: 那总不能去学bash吧，前几天看bash看的我都啥也没兴趣了
<kingheaven> jusss, 你的最终目的是什么?
<jusss> kingheaven: 感觉bash跟c真没啥关联
<jusss> kingheaven: 人生的最终目的吗？
<kingheaven> jusss, bash就是一堆命令的集合, 它的数据结构很少的, 可以说, bash都不能算严格意义上的变成语言
<kingheaven> jusss, 我是问你这么折腾的目的是什么
<jusss> kingheaven: 但那些符号比较恶心呀
<jusss> kingheaven: 熟悉linux
<jyfl987> kingheaven: forth没数据结构可以称为语言  这有啥
<kingheaven> jusss, 如果只是为了熟悉linux, 强烈建议去折腾gentoo或者lfs
<kingheaven> jyfl987, 好吧...我理解的狭隘了
<jusss> kingheaven: 但俺现在是入门级别的小白，啥也不会，都不会chroot装系统，现在去搞gentoo lfs那不是。。。
<kingheaven> jusss, 可以拿虚拟机先去尝试装gentoo, 我当年为了装上gentoo, 光内核就编译了一个月, 不停的换参数...
<DBLobster> ...
<beastie> ifconfig -a
<DBLobster> 我的 gentoo 就运行了2个月
<jusss> kingheaven: 快 开学了，开学后估计就没这么有时间和精力了
<DBLobster> 笔记本性能差, 一晚晚的编译.
<jusss> kingheaven: 还没编译过任何东东
<jusss> 只用gcc编译过c
<DBLobster> 后来, 做了2个傻事. cross出来 zlib 的 dll, 盖掉了 zlib.so. 系统挂了.
<DBLobster> 另一个是 追了 libpng-1.4 的新, 有好几天不能开机.
<kingheaven> DBLobster, 玩gentoo就是折腾的...不过一次折腾好了, 以后就轻松了. P.S. 少升级...追新没用
<jyfl987> 虚拟机不坑人么
<kingheaven> jusss, gentoo的包管理是portage, 都是自动编译滴
<jyfl987> 我从来都是真机
<DBLobster> kingheaven: 晚上升级, 早晨发现起不来了...
<kingheaven> DBLobster, 所以别经常升级, 一个月升一次吧
<DBLobster> 所以换debian了.
<kingheaven> jyfl987, 用虚拟机的好处是, 弄坏了直接删...虽然会有点慢...
<jusss> 小白表示从没升过
<kingheaven> 请教你们一个事情
<kingheaven> IBM和RedHat, 选择哪个好?
<jusss> kingheaven: 你要进这两个公司？
<kingheaven> 我已经在IBM了...
<jusss> kingheaven: 西安的？
<kingheaven> jusss, 嗯
<DBLobster> 牛逼
<jusss> +10086
<kingheaven> 最近有朋友找我去RedHat, 我在考虑该不该过去...
<jusss> kingheaven: 想去就去
<jusss> kingheaven: 也可以掷硬币
<kingheaven> jusss, 这关系到前途....
<jyfl987> kingheaven: 我是用u盘的
<jyfl987> kingheaven: 不过早期不感乱弄 所以选的发行版是那种不独占分区的
<kingheaven> U盘速度不快吧
<jyfl987> kingheaven: 你要预测未来 本来就扯淡的事  既然是扯淡 不如丢硬币
<jusss> kingheaven: 那就投硬币，ibus真心不如搜狗呀
<jyfl987> 所以都是小发行版
<jyfl987> puppy linux / slax/ tinycore
<jyfl987> slitaz
 * jusss 感觉ibus真的不如搜狗呀。。。
<kingheaven> 我现在都不折腾了, 就好好用mac, 然后弄了一个debian的vm, 里面是我的测试环境
<DBLobster> mac 真的对编程/开发 那么方便么?
<kingheaven> 使用方便...
<jusss> mac能换wm?
<kingheaven> 论开发, 还是linux好
<kingheaven> vm, 不是wm
<DBLobster> 我看很多人说过
<DBLobster> Win是真不能用.
<DBLobster> Linux 桌面又不那么好.
<kingheaven> win连个好的cli环境都没...
<DBLobster> Mac 是最好的选择, 我看好几个文章这么写.
<jusss> 据说国外的码农依然用win的telnet
<kingheaven> 看人吧, mac粉很多, mac黑更多....
<DBLobster> 我看我们这边给银行写系统都是 win + telnet
<kingheaven> jusss, DBLobster, 看人吧...用什么都行, 自己用着习惯就行了
<DBLobster> 我现在也是 win+ssh(debian)
<jusss> 对于没语言障碍的他们来说用啥都行，倒是对于俺这语言有障碍的来说，唉，输入法和语言环境都。。。
<kingheaven> 我觉得英语比什么语言都重要
<kingheaven> 去大公司, 英语必须好
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] shi de
<kingheaven> c/java/py什么的, 差点都行, 就英语差了不行
<jusss> 嗯
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 是的
<jusss> 英语好，啥都可以学
<jusss> 官方文档都是英语的。。。
<roylez_> gfrog: 棍儿刮
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ o-_-)=O)。O。) palomino|working
 * roylez_ ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
<gfrog> roylez_: 主席尾巴
<palomino|working> ...... , roylez
<kingheaven> 我们公司升上去的, 都是英语好的, 英语不好的, 没法跟大头交流, 就不好升上去
<roylez_> gfrog: 有好事没？
<roylez_> kingheaven: 啥公司？我去
<jusss> roylez_: 你们西安的分舵
<roylez_> jusss: 你咋知道的？
<kingheaven> .......
<jusss> roylez_: 人家刚才说的。。。
<roylez_> kingheaven: 西安18摸？
<roylez_> kingheaven: 我今天晚上有4个小时的英文会议
<kingheaven> roylez_
<kingheaven> roylez_, 18摸西安
<kingheaven> roylez_, 恭喜你
<roylez_> kingheaven: 恭喜毛，照样没升上去
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 选择gnome classic(no effects)仍然有特效.如何解决?? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384368 登录时选择no effects仍然出现阴影和半透明特效..如何禁止?? 统计信息: 发表于 由 y3kking — 2012-08-16 19:22
<jusss> roylez_: 你开啥会？开四个小时，总不能是啥技术探讨吧，应该是洗脑之类的吧？
<roylez_> kingheaven: 升上去的都是些不会英文的土狗
<roylez_> jusss: 技术展望，产品规划
<jusss> roylez_: 你们也搞法轮功之类的吗？
<roylez_> jusss: 轮你妹...
<kingheaven> 我开会都是先mute, 然后上网, 最后说一个bye
<jusss> roylez_: 有啥展望的。。。
<adam8157> kingheaven: +1
<roylez_> adam8157: 你丫的口语就这水平了
<jusss> roylez_: 明明就是闲的没事，在一起喝喝茶聊会天
<roylez_> adam8157: 第 2 3 两个会议我主持
<felixonmars> 这里有人用freenet么
<adam8157> roylez_: 啧啧
<kingheaven> roylez_, 你哪个部门的啊
<roylez_> kingheaven: cstl
<kingheaven> roylez_, 握爪! 一个部门的!
<roylez_> kingheaven: 渣，一边去，穷部门
<kingheaven> ...
<kingheaven> 擦 自己人都瞧不起自己人
<kingheaven> 唉
<jusss> iGoogle: 用过wvdial没
<roylez_> kingheaven: 必须瞧不起啊
<roylez_> kingheaven: 人得向上看啊
<kingheaven> roylez_, 你上面的manager也是谢东吧?
<roylez_> kingheaven: 曾经是
<jyfl987> roylez_: 这是什么部门
<roylez_> kingheaven: 说实话我给忘了是谁了
<jusss> iGoogle: 搞了一下午还是不行，后来google了下，国外很多同学也跟俺有同样的问题，据说这是一个bug
<kingheaven> 好吧, 不在这里说这个了
<kingheaven> 反正都是同僚
<roylez_> kingheaven: 丫半年没露脸了，不知道换了没
<kingheaven> 前几天Ambuj来西安了...
<roylez_> kingheaven: 同獠
<jusss> 吃饭去
<roylez_> kingheaven: Ambuj也来上海开洗脑会，我直接无视
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<adam8157> roylez_: 傻乐
<kingheaven> roylez_, 它抠门的...来西安都没说请我们吃个饭
<roylez_> adam8157: 你下午玩蛋蛋战况如何啊
<adam8157> roylez_: 台球一胜一负
<palomino|working> ......
<roylez_> kingheaven: 对三哥，你要求不要太高
 * palomino|working momo 开英文会的主席
<roylez_> palomino|working: 你在这里卖神马萌啊
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<kingheaven> roylez_, 问你哈. Zhuo Li/Fan Zhou/Yong Feng Pan/Guo Fan Pan, 这几个你都认识不
<palomino|working> 擦
 * palomino|working 猛踩主席
 * roylez_ (︶︿︶)=凸 palomino|working
<roylez_> kingheaven: 不认识
<kingheaven> roylez_, 你是做硬件的吧?
<roylez_> kingheaven: 恩
<roylez_> 不说了，我得把开会的家伙架起来了
<palomino|working> ......
<jyfl987> roylez_: 诶 你看新人都看不起你
<kingheaven> roylez_, 忙吧
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> ..................
<kk> roylez_: .. ..
<palomino|working> 暴力倾向有点严重阿主席
<adam8157> roylez_: 你用voip还是skype?
<palomino|working> google+ hangouts
<debianer> 安卓手机的/system分区重新挂载后 ，要如何设置权限？
<roylez_> adam8157: skype
<adam8157> roylez_: 据说用voip接入公司的cicso ip电话质量更好
<roylez_> adam8157: 神马叫voip？
<freeflying> roylez, voip是浮云
<adam8157> roylez_: voice over ip 别卖萌
<yall> debianer: chmod
<roylez_> adam8157: 神马软件吧
<adam8157> roylez_: twinkle, 有同事在用
<iGoogle> 那是名称，不是软件名。这蛋蛋。
<adam8157> iGoogle: ...
<debianer> yall 权限是多少？
<iGoogle> 直接sip
<adam8157> iGoogle: 比如?
<iGoogle> sip就是一切了。各种软件支持
<debianer> sip电话怎么打？
<debianer> yall 权限设置成多少好呢？
<debianer> iGoogle sip用什么软件通话？能加密吗？
<iGoogle> @看wiki吧。解释多麻烦
<iGoogle> roylez: 咋一到晚上，酷胖就消失了。你却还在
<roylez_> iGoogle: 酷胖下班了，我上班了啊
<debianer> yall  权限要设置成多少才能有写权限？
<namoamitabuddha> 求一款锻炼打字速度的软件
<namoamitabuddha> 我打字速度太慢
<namoamitabuddha> 主要是英语打字速度
 * Freebuilder 你好，自由建客！
<Freebuilder> weather 0773
<Freebuilder> mobibot: weather
<Freebuilder> mobibot: weather 0773
<Freebuilder> mobibot: weather ZBAA
<Oooops> namoamitabuddha: gcompris
<Oooops> 还带鼠标练习的。
<Freebuilder_> help
<debianer> Oooops /system分区设置成什么权限便于写入且又安全？
 * microcai 还是 cinnamon 好啊
<Oooops> debianer: 这不知道。这是学水果的那套路的。你问水果粉丝吧。
<namoamitabuddha> Oooops: GNU Typist 如何？
<roylez_> adam8157: ekiga没有mute...
<namoamitabuddha> debianer: /system, android?
<adam8157> roylez_: 连上了?
<Oooops> namoamitabuddha: 没这软件吧。
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<namoamitabuddha> Oooops: http://www.gnu.org/software/gtypist/
<kk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y GNU Typist - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation
<adam8157> roylez_: 啧啧
<Oooops> namoamitabuddha: 测试吧。不知道这啊。你又不是小孩子，都用lin了，还要学打字。lol
<namoamitabuddha> Oooops: 现在打字速度慢的很
<namoamitabuddha> Oooops: 大概 60 apm 都没
<ghast> 我小時候用過一個程序 叫 type to learn 很好用
<Freebuilder> GNU 的软件，还没见过界面好的
<Oooops> namoamitabuddha: 我看你聊天，够快了啊
<debianer> namoamitabuddha: 是安卓，要怎么设权限？我想删一个系统自带的软件！
<Oooops> 又不是考打字员。
<namoamitabuddha> debianer: 不会，我连 root 都没
<Freebuilder> 这玩意能练习打中文不？
<Oooops> debianer: rom带的，就没得删。如果是后期集成进去的，才可以。
<namoamitabuddha> Oooops: 速度跟不上 VOA Special English 的速度
<Oooops> namoamitabuddha: 你用拼音？
<Oooops> 英文？
<ghast> 這裡大家用拼音輸入嗎
<Oooops> 当现场翻译
<Freebuilder> 我用拼音，干什么
<namoamitabuddha> Oooops: VOA Special English 当然是英语录入。
<namoamitabuddha> Oooops: 我只是听写而已
<namoamitabuddha> Oooops: 翻译，可做不到
<Oooops> 买18m的voice那软件吧。
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 安卓怎么获取ROOT
<Freebuilder> 凡是没译成中文的都不懂！纯音乐除外！
<namoamitabuddha> Oooops: special english 那专门是给初学者练听力的
<Oooops> mplayer 慢速播放嘛
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 安卓2.3怎么获取ROOT
<Oooops> z4root
<Freebuilder> Oooops, 慢速播放，调都不一样了。不过对英语这种非声调语言就无所谓了。
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 那三个软件都试了,不行
<debianer> 告诉我/system权限要怎么设？
<Oooops> 纯删除，+w 就可以嘛。
<Oooops> 删除后-w
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] ????????????????//
<namoamitabuddha> Oooops: 据说那个听好了基本上能和 CET4 的听力水平差不多
 * ipython hello world
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] ??????????????????????????????
<debianer> 我的/system分区已经重新挂载，要如何设置权限才能写操作？
<Yushizi> :）
<namoamitabuddha> ee 也用 android?
<Oooops> namoamitabuddha: 你和 roylez 打sip电话。听他的声音，保证过关。
<Oooops> roylez 消魂音。蛋蛋知道
<roylez_> yaourt -Rs ekiga
<Oooops> roylez_: linphone-3
<debianer> chmod 443可以吗？
<Freebuilder> emacs 内嵌的那个是终端还是 shell？
<jackey> 用来用去，发现还是10.04最稳定。
<Freebuilder> jackey, 你不是用洗发水的吗
<Oooops> # mount -o rw,remount /dev/mtd/mtdblock3 /system
<Oooops> # rm /system/app/*Stock*
<Oooops> # rm HtcTwitter.* com.htc.TwitterWidget.*
<jackey> 我用三个，centos ubuntu opensuse
<Oooops> 害我翻老記錄
<namoamitabuddha> Oooops: 刚才在 gtypist 表现是 40 apm
<ipython> jackey: 真能折腾
<Oooops> namoamitabuddha: 何必嘛。你的要求不是这啊
<jackey> ipython：opensuse是最近才装上的，centos和ubuntu是我最熟的。
<adam8157> Oooops: sip互相音视频效果如何?
<Oooops> 视频，没一个人愿意。音频，倒是很清晰。
<ipython> jackey: opensuse很漂亮，可惜我
<roylez_> Oooops: 怎么用linphone拨800？
<Oooops> 有一个tab，就是拨号键盘吧
<Oooops> 有测试bot的啊。
<jackey> ipyth:可惜什么啊。
<debianer> Oooops dev后面直接按你写得吗？
<roylez_> Oooops: 你到底拨过没
<Oooops> roylez_: 重来都是直接sip。没拨号过。
<Oooops> debianer: dev?
<UbuntuTalk> [kankan] 大家好
<adam8157> roylez_:  你连上你公司的电话了?
<UbuntuTalk> [kankan] 谁呀
<roylez_> adam8157: linphone不知道怎么拨
<roylez_> adam8157: 用skype了
<adam8157> roylez_: 有gui的啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 否则没法mute
<roylez_> adam8157: gui是个锤子
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<jackey> ipython:opensuse是挺漂亮，但他的命令行的东西不是太好，很多软件什么的都不方便，如果只是想用鼠标点点用就可以，如果习惯了命令行，很多东西要折腾
<Oooops> 。你安装的nox?
<Oooops> 18m的人啊。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [kankan] 我的天
<UbuntuTalk> [kankan] 明白了
<debianer> Oooops dev那要怎么写？
<namoamitabuddha> debianer: 打算在 android 手机上跑 debian?
<debianer> m2发布了
<adam8157> roylez_: 你理解错了, 我同事是用sip连上公司的ip电话系统, 在办公室用座机, 在家用软件模拟座机
<roylez_> adam8157: ......你们公司这个接口都给你们了？
<adam8157> roylez_: 嗯
<jyfl987> adam8157: ip电话开放？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 可以接入就是了
<adam8157> bluezd: 那个房子下午放出来, 等我去到已经没了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这东西自己办一个多少钱？
<adam8157> jyfl987: no idea
<jyfl987> adam8157: 问下嘛
<adam8157> jyfl987: ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 也就是给你们sip服务器的登录信息了
<bluezd> adam8157: 这么快 。。。。。。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 商用的 便宜不了的
<adam8157> roylez_: 据说是, 我们国内国外remote的同事都是这么接入的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我知道 但是我想知道大概多少钱
<adam8157> bluezd: 实在不行我就不搬了...
<bluezd> adam8157: 那你自己住你原来那个屋 ？
<adam8157> bluezd: 嗯 1900 25平米的大主卧带阳台, 正规三居室
<adam8157> bluezd: 感觉其实可以, 虽然老旧了点
<bluezd> adam8157: 1900 挺便宜的，你还可以考虑下 kaka 嘛
<adam8157> bluezd: 怕不方便啊, 我腼腆
<bluezd> adam8157: 啧啧
<jackey> exit
<Bigbird> hello
<Bigbird> is anyone here
<kk> Bigbird, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<Bigbird> 可以说中文吗这里？
<Yushizi> 可以啊
<Bigbird> 恩哈！;-) 我刚写了一个农历和阳历互转的小库，虽然是个小东西，也希望分享下。有谁需要吗？
<UbuntuTalk> [kankan] 我可一看一下吗？
<UbuntuTalk> 、
<Bigbird> 好哇
<Bigbird> 你的邮箱是多少啊
<Bigbird> 我发给你
<imadper> ....... big
<UbuntuTalk> [kankan] 我的邮箱simen2006001@163.com
<imadper> Bigbird: 你还是发到github上面吧
<Bigbird> 里面有测试例子
<imadper> Bigbird: 不然谁管你要, 你都要发一次
<Bigbird> 我不会用git
<maplebeats> 直接发gist上啊
<imadper> Bigbird: 那就发到百度网盘.
<imadper> big
<Bigbird> 恩，我学一下git。这个现在好火爆啊
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 现在要装ubuntu了只有sda1 sda5两个分区 可我都不想将其中一个格式化 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384375 两个分区分别是两个硬盘 都装有很多有用文件 我可以使用Gparted新建一个分区吗？ 如何使用它来建分区啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 546062 — 2012-08-16 20:55
<UbuntuTalk> [kankan] 可以wubi安装呀
<imadper> adam8157: 验证个bug这么抢手吗? caspar给我验的bug被一个人给抢走去验证了...
<adam8157> imadper: petr?
<imadper> adam8157 不是, 等我给你地址. https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=843771
<imadper> adam
<lubotu2`> Error: Error getting bugzilla.redhat.com bug #843771: NotPermitted
<adam8157> imadper: 你有token? 还是反向代理?
<imadper> adam8157 都不是, bz可以自家用的
<UbuntuTalk> [kankan] 向大家询问一个问题，怎么用pidgin上qq呀？
<adam8157> bluezd: ^^
<imadper> adam8157 哥, bz是开放的. 所以我才在这里贴上来的呀....
<UbuntuTalk> [kankan] 我的一直上不去
<ghast> 我啊 我用的 (pidgin qq)
<felixonmars> 俺也打不开
<felixonmars> You are not authorized to access bug #843771
<ghast> 不過最近好像都不能用
<lubotu2`> Launchpad bug 843771 in xulrunner-1.9.2 (Ubuntu) "package xulrunner-1.9.2 1.9.2.20 build1 nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 failed to install/upgrade: Le paquet est dans un état incohérent - vous devriez le réinstaller avant d'essayer de le supprimer." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/843771
<Bigbird> 我的可以上
<Bigbird> y、
<UbuntuTalk> [kankan] 真的，能告诉我怎么上吗
<Bigbird> 最近也是不能用
<imadper> felixonmars: 你打开了, 但是没权限访问而已
<adam8157> imadper: 这bug之前是 bluezd 在跟... 于是他take了
<Bigbird> 奇怪了
<UbuntuTalk> [kankan] 感激不尽
<ghast> 我今天安裝了一個叫 QtQQ 的
<felixonmars> imadper: 好吧 貌似还没注册过...
<imadper> bluezd: 哈哈~ 没事, 给你, 我真不吝啬的~ 哈哈~
<maplebeats> ghast: qtqq还是挺不错的
<UbuntuTalk> [kankan] 不是，我是说怎么用pidgin上qq
<Bigbird> UbuntuTalk,你在软件中心搜pidgin，下面的评论有怎么装qq的
<imadper> adam8157: 我只是觉得比较诡异而已~
<felixonmars> kankan: libqq2010, 或者pidgin-lwqq
<Bigbird> qt的qq ？
<ghast> 可惜字體有點小啊
<Bigbird> 在哪里？
<maplebeats> pidgin-lwqq
<adam8157> imadper: comment里有写, caspar给他的
<ghast> 也許是我的Qt libraries 的問題吧
<maplebeats> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=383277
<imadper> adam8157 恩, 刚看了~
<kk> maplebeats ⇪ ti: 能用的QQ们 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<bluezd> imadper: 这个bug 我只大概看了看，和 time 相关的，所以 caspar 给我了
<ghast> 而且我看中文的速度比較慢
<ghast> 字體太小就不行
<UbuntuTalk> [kankan] 奇怪的是，我已经装上了qq2010协议，还是上不去呀
<imadper> bluezd: 没事, 反正现在没机器...
<maplebeats> 点我的链接、
<ghast> 不過沒有小到不行的程序
<imadper> bluezd: bug都给你~ 我去打球才好~
<Bigbird> 其实irc蛮好的
<ghast> *到不行的程序
<ghast> ERC>*程度
<felixonmars> imadper: = =注册了还是看不到那个bug
<Bigbird> 上qq还是用网页吧
<imadper> felixonmars: 注册干嘛? 注册和不住测看到的一样多\
<imadper> fel
<adam8157> lol
<felixonmars> imadper: = =||||
<felixonmars> imadper: 那乃发的bug怎么能看到
<imadper> felixonmars: 谁让你注册的? 打他去!
<imadper> felixonmars: 嘘, 对着屏幕喊, 芝麻开门!  就可以了. 喊三次
<felixonmars> imadper: 刚才没注册的时候点开那bug 提示未注册不能看
<felixonmars> imadper: 所以俺注册了, 然后还是不能看 233
<Yushizi> qtqq的字体大小可以改
<felixonmars> 算了...第一次见开源项目的issue tracker是封闭的
<imadper> felixonmars: 那就是他的提示不完整, 完整的是:`未注册不能看此bug, 注册了也不能看`  cc adam8157
<Yushizi> 我问过作者
<felixonmars> (或者这个不是开源的?
<imadper> felixonmars: bug还开源?
<Yushizi> 现在没有在程序中设置的方法,如果你熟系css的话,可以在skins/messagestyle/adium目录的main.css中修改.
<Yushizi> .tableBubble .message {
<Yushizi> font-size:11px;
<Yushizi> }
<Yushizi> 可以修改这里的font-size和font-family
<felixonmars> imadper: 只是说这个bug所属的项目
<namoamitabuddha> NO QQ
<imadper> felixonmars: 开源.
<felixonmars> imadper: 现在既然都看不到俺就当他是私有项目的好了
<imadper> felixonmars: 代码可以给你看.
 * maplebeats qq好啊，约炮必备
<imadper> maplebeats: 瞎说, 用劲舞团约炮不行吗? 用豆瓣约炮不行吗? 为啥qq就是必备的了?
<felixonmars> qtqq 点个登陆卡很久- -
<maplebeats> imadper: 活该约不到炮。。。
<felixonmars> 然后就没了
<maplebeats> felixonmars: 用pidgin-lwqq
<imadper> bluezd: 话说, 这种bug怎么验证呀? 跑ltp吗也是?
<felixonmars> maplebeats: 那玩意一堆bug 俺在等修呢
<maplebeats> felixonmars: 暂时用得还行。。。pidgin下表现还不错吧
<felixonmars> maplebeats: 俺号人多, 时不时的crash没法忍
<bluezd> imadper: 我只大概看了看，现在还不着急测吧
<adam8157> bluezd: 早着呢
<imadper> bluezd: 不着急. 今天caspar给我的时候我看了一眼, 觉得好难重现, 无从下手... 正好你来测这个, 我就来问问你~
<adam8157> imadper: 明天再谈工作
<bluezd> imadper: 如果你要测的话，可以给你哦 ～～～
<imadper> bluezd: 不要....
<imadper> bluezd: bug多得是... 不稀罕..
<imadper> adam8157 ....
<Felixonmars> 我又打开了一次pidgin-lwqq, 看看还会不会crash...
<ghast> pidgin-lwqq 好用嗎
<Felixonmars> "webqq掉线了,请重新登录"  = =
<ghast> 這個plugin我沒用過
<maplebeats> 你可以用https://github.com/linuxqq
<Felixonmars> 加载尚未完成
<Felixonmars> 请稍后重新尝试打开
<Felixonmars> 不错, 起码有提示了
<maplebeats> pidgin-lwqq最近不会更新了。。。所以等修复不可能了
<ghast> qq的windows客戶端如何呢 我沒用過
<maplebeats> ghast: .........
<ghast> 哈哈哈
<kingheaven> python-cn那个频道也没人管, 我怎么能把它接手过来呢?
<maplebeats> py3.2的库文档有翻译版么
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • [求助]在Linux下打开Mac的pages、keynote、numbers http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384378 须要打开几个文档，是从Mac上拷来的，本人没有苹果的产品，在Linux下如何打开这几个文件？ 刚Baidu了一下，没有找到。 有没有兼容的软件？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 supers …
 * ipython ChanServ 离开了聊天室。 lol python-cn
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<binker> 现在用Ubuntu 10.04 LTS AMD 64 终于可以登录推特了，真的很神奇
<binker> 是不是解封了
<maplebeats> 。。。。
 * maplebeats 做梦吧
<binker> 以前都不能登录的
<binker> 非死不可也可登录了
<binker> G+也可以登录了
<binker> 你土鳖也可以登录了
<binker> 真的很神奇
<namoamitabuddha> YY?
<binker> 是真的了
<binker> 什么YY
<binker> 不是YY了
<binker> 以前都是登录不了的
<Freebuilder> 怎么老改名
<binker> 吃饱没事干
<namoamitabuddha> Let him yy alone. :)
<binker> 就改着玩
<binker> 你们不信？？？
<binker> 我也觉得奇怪
<binker> 怎么突然都可以访问了
<namoamitabuddha> I trust the result from my web browser therefore I keep away from YYing.
<binker> 哈根斯的尸体标本
<binker> 在推特上说的最多的就是哈根斯的尸体标本
<maplebeats> fp是什么意思啊。。。python
<binker> 可能是我的电脑系统无意中可以访问了
<namoamitabuddha> free pascal?
<binker> 走了
<maplebeats> supporting file-like object,靠
<ifceux> binker: 不送哦～
<archl> ifceux: 是？
<MeaCu1pa> roylez_: 18摸买了TMS, 不放弃ssd啊
<adam8157> roylez_: 内网上找到了教程, 我们果然提供sip server
<ifceux> archl: 同问。
<archl> adam8157。
<adam8157> archl: ..
<jyfl987> MeaCu1pa: 18模的 碳纳米管cpu什么时候出来呢
<archl> adam8157 不能公开出来测试嘛/
<adam8157> archl: 啥?
<MeaCu1pa> jyfl987: Dunno
<archl> adam8157 sip
<adam8157> archl: 当然不能, 内部电话. 一个是保密, 另外可以免费无限打越洋电话...
<ifceux> 没人了。#python-cn 谁建立 的到底
<jusss> hi
<kk> jusss, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<ifceux> foobar到底是什么意思
<hbccbh> foor bar baz lol
<kk> 新 Ubuntu中文衍生版 • 微系列新创——V49合成linux，tinycore+ubuntu内存运行，wubi一分钟安装，三种软件包通用…… http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384382 微核系列网上新创，采用微内核tinycore架构，Ubuntu库文件，最先进和最通用的两种linux双剑合璧。 tc-ubt-1.png deb/tcz/scm 三种软件包通用 …
<widon> 怎么查看vim当前使用的是什么字体啊
<widon> 终端里面调用的vim
<maplebeats> 双击vim
<whoAmI> vim --version
<jusss> widon: 跟终端的字体一样吧，若无指定
<whoAmI> 哦，字体啊，汗，看成版本了
<widon> jusss, 怎么指定字体呢
<jusss> maplebeats: 用过wvdial没
<jusss> widon: 不知道，配置文件应该有写
<namoamitabuddha> widon: vim/gvim?
<widon> namoamitabuddha, vim
<jusss> widon: 你可以改终端字体试试，看vim字体变不
<namoamitabuddha> widon: 终端自体
<namoamitabuddha> widon: 字体*
<widon> namoamitabuddha, 不能改吗
<ghast> 難道終端裡的程序的字體會跟終端的字體不同嗎
<widon> namoamitabuddha, 除了改终端字体
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 你用nm-applet?
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 对
<namoamitabuddha> widon: 那不是 vim 配置的
<maplebeats> python的urllib.request库都不用指定POST/GET么。。。
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 有其它cli的吗？
<namoamitabuddha> widon: 你用什么终端
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: nm-cli
<widon> namoamitabuddha, gnome-terminal
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 试了，nmcli效果很差，
<namoamitabuddha> widon: gnome-terminal 能修改的
<jusss> widon: 能改
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 如果要用 network-manager 没别的了
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: nm 貌似就没很好的给 cli 设计
<jusss> maplebeats: nmcli简直就不能用，
<chuyizi_> 大家好
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: nmcli不能用，有bug
<kk> chuyizi_, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 啥 bug
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 只能用来断网不能用来联网，
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 是你用不来吧
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: ...
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: nmcli无法turn on gsm on nmcli
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 那你给 network-manager 报 wishlist
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 搜了一下午，国外很多同学都遇到了这个问题，就是不能解决
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: #nm
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 国外的同学早报了，
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 我已经很少用 cli
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 我想换fvwm,但又不想装tray或panel,so 想用cli
<binker> 回来了
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 偷懒一下
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 你去 #nm 问
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 你用awesome,难道它有notification area?
<binker> 在推特上面乱逛
<namoamitabuddha> YYer 回来了
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 有，被我惯了
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 关了
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: notification area? 我关掉的是 systray
<binker> namoamitabuddha：俺不是YYER
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 我还用 fbterm
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 说错
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: fbpanel
<ghast> fluxbox?
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: trayer据说是从fbpanel那出来的
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 神建议用staylonetray
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 不知道。awesome 的 systray 似乎不好
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 我用 fbpanel 主要是偷懒
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 关机，menu
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 这些不想做键盘绑定
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 可fvwm啥也没有。。。
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 或者配置 awesome
<ghast> fluxbox 也有systray
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: awesome 其实都能做到的
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 配置一个键绑定是关机/重启
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 然后右键菜单配置下
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 没tray 没panel 没notification
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: awesome 有 systray
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: notification 好像也有的，我去看下怎么回事
<ghast> notification area == systray?
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 没网，要不我也不想搞fvwm1。。。
<namoamitabuddha> ghast: 他好像说的是类似 gnome 那种突然飘出来像云一样的东西
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 我用 awesome 其实图方便
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 几乎不用配置
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 也蛮强大的
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: en
<ghast> libnotify  那些?
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: vim 也是，我几乎很少配置的
<crisewng> vim 伤不起阿。
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 你不是emacs吗。。。
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 偶尔几个东西要调整下，softtabstop
<archl> 好吧。
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 我当然不用 emacs
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 那东西配置起来爽了
<crisewng> emacs 很爽
<ghast> 我幾天前寫了個簡單的 用libnotify的程序看看fluxbox是不是能出現個notification,居然什麼都沒發生
<binker> vi最好了
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 你不是emacs + schem?
<ghast> 我用emacs
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 什么 schem
<ghast> emacs 24.1.1
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: mit那个，我忘名字了
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: scheme
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 哦
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: vim 里面编写 lisp 蛮方便的
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: surrounding, paren
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 都有
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 还有 swank
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 哦
<namoamitabuddha> 懒得折腾。上次看到一个 VIM 配置成 IDE 的教程
<binker> 在干嘛嗯
<namoamitabuddha> 不想去看
<binker> 还没睡觉么
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 你们都在国外？？？？
<namoamitabuddha> YY?
<void1> 现在还有多少是10点半就睡觉的...
 * maplebeats 应该没人吧
<binker> 我都想睡觉了
<binker> 可惜不能睡觉阿】
<binker> 要上夜班阿
<binker> 天啊
<binker> 要上班到明天早上8点
<binker> 才能下班
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 对了，你是用 emacs?
<ifceux> 感觉gui编程好难，
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: no
<ifceux> 一点也不懂，控件什么好乱
<jusss> ifceux: c#?
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 新手求指导，关于linux建立集群（超级计算机） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384387 大家好，本人对linux一窍不通，请各位大大细心教育。 我想建立一个集群，目的是用几台电脑一起运行一个程序，达到超级计算机的目的。就是一台机器运行速度太慢，希望能几台 …
<ifceux> jusss: python.
<jusss> ifceux: 据说c#程序猿就是拖控件的。。。
<jusss> binker: 哇，值夜班，网管？
<ifceux> jusss: 不清楚，感觉很乱。你懂py编程吗
<crisewng> 不熟练用emacs之类的 快速开发还得ide
<crisewng> 各种拖  。。
<binker> jusss： 不是网管阿
<binker> 在工厂上班 呢
<binker> 看机器而已
<binker> 车间的无线路由器被同事恢复到原厂设置了
<jusss> ifceux: 不会编程。。。
<binker> 还没重新设置呢
<binker> 现在躲在宿舍里偷懒
<jusss> binker: 看啥机器？
<maplebeats> 我也在学python ing
<ghast> 罷工吧兄弟
<binker> 罢工没钱的
<binker> 等下还要流落街头呢
<jusss> binker: 给钱后再罢工
<binker> 看织布机
<binker> 也想阿
<binker> 也想拿到钱
<maplebeats> 求个制板厂
<binker> 很难拿到钱的
<binker> 总是押工资
<jusss> binker: 话说织布机？这年头几乎没见过这种东东了
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 你在哪里？？
<binker> 我在广东省的汕头市
<ghast> 找個好點的工作吧
<jusss> binker: 俺，河北的
<binker> 哦
<binker> 现代文盲一个阿
<binker> 找什么工作
<jusss> 当部长玩3p
<binker> 斗大的字不识一箩
<ifceux> binker: 你是玩织布的啊？
<binker> 当部长有后台才行阿
<binker> 干苦力阿
<binker> 针织布
<ghast> 大家都在大陸嗎
<binker> 弹力泳布
<ifceux> binker: 以为是手工的
<binker> 不是手工的
<binker> 手工的话，我就不能在这里吹水了
<binker> 嘿嘿
<jusss> 哇，手工的就赚了
<binker> 越南的就有手工的
<jusss> binker: 手工的都很有钱吧，
<ifceux> binker: 连织布的朋友都上irc了。有希望了我们的核高基
<binker> 真正的丝绸哦
<ifceux> binker: 你们跟越南有合作吗
<binker> 这里有很多越南人的
<binker> 偷渡过来打工的
<jusss> binker: 那些奢侈品不都说自己纯手工吗，所以我想手工一定赚钱
<binker> 做的人不赚钱的
<binker> 就赚点辛苦钱
<ifceux> jusss: 手工的要卖给有钱人，还要开个天价
<binker> 你们要牛角梳子么
<binker> 真正的牛角梳子哦
<roylez_> kingheaven: 西安的，还在啊
<ifceux> binker: 火车上那种？
<binker> 越南的特产
<binker> 正品的
<jusss> how much
<binker> 正宗越南三宝
<jusss> binker: how much
<binker> 好东东
<binker> 100块就得了
<jusss> roylez_: 开完会了？
<jusss> binker: 哦
<roylez_> jusss: 还有3分钟下一个会
<binker> 还有越南香水
<binker> 也是很有名的
<ifceux> binker: 有还一宝呢
<binker> 越南香水是和法国香水有 渊源的
<jusss> roylez_: 你也用network manager?
<ifceux> binker: 有还一宝呢
<roylez_> jusss: wicd
<binker> 还有一种就是白虎活络膏
<ifceux> :-D
<binker> 还有其他东南亚的特产
<jusss> roylez_: 这个据说占内存而且有依赖
<jusss> roylez_: wicd下载多大？
<binker> 3块钱就可以买一个越南的四方粽子了
<roylez_> jusss: 依赖再多也不如nm多
<ifceux> jusss: 哪个程序不占内存。。。
<roylez_> jusss: 忘了
<ifceux> jusss: 玩笑了。wicd依赖少
<binker> 在南宁一个这样的粽子要卖16块钱
<binker> 我用系统自带的网络管理器
<binker> 用着很方便
<binker> 不用其他的网络管理器
<\rs> adam8157: 進程創建時間和 signal 喚起一個進程時間差多少
<adam8157> \rs: 没统计过 我猜没差
<jusss> ifceux: wicd多大，我想下个
<ifceux> jusss: 没多大
<binker> 都是很小的
<jusss> ifceux: 没多大是多大，俺没那么多流量。。。
<jusss> binker: 你知道多大吗
<ifceux> jusss: 不超过10M
<jusss> ifceux: ...
<ifceux> jusss: 安装后大小：2752.00 KiB
<binker> 很小的了
<binker> win下面的都是上百MB
<ifceux> 要多少流量看你安装了多少依赖。有些是默认有的
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: wicd 似乎不支持 gsm 的
<jusss> ifceux: 嗯，那还是等有流量了再说，话说ubuntu里神奇的装个mutt都给你下postfix
<binker> 不是吧
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 哦，但nm-applet支持gsm,but nmcli就是有bug不支持gsm
<binker> 我也没有什么流量的
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: wicd 是面向 wifi
<\rs> adam8157: 數量級？
<ifceux> jusss: 你用ubuntu?
<adam8157> \rs: noidea
<qinglingquan> wicd dhcp在哪设置？
<ifceux> jusss: 不行就写个脚本好了。
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 嗯，我去#nm问了，那边的人貌似也给不了解决办法
<jusss> ifceux: 嗯
<binker> 我也是用ubntu
<binker> UBUNTU
<qsdiy> 大家有买过raspberry pi的吗
<binker> 刚才打错了
<kingheaven> roylez_, sorry, 刚才看网页呢, 没留意
<binker> 树莓派阿
<binker> 淘宝上有卖的
<qsdiy> 多少前
<binker> 和那个类似
<binker> 几百块钱
<binker> 运行安卓的
<roylez_> kingheaven: 丫办几的？
<binker> 没必要买这个
<qsdiy> 我妹妹快开学了
<kingheaven> roylez_, 我菜鸟, 6
<qsdiy> 我打算买个那个
<roylez_> kingheaven: .
<binker> 要是我就买ITX的主板
<qsdiy> 再给她配台显示器
<roylez_> kingheaven: 毕业生啊
<kingheaven> roylez_, 无视我吧
<qsdiy> 凑合着用  也行
<binker> AMD E350
<roylez_> kingheaven: 万一去了西安还是要你请吃饭的
<kingheaven> roylez_, 毕业5年了...我们才被收购的, 我算里面定的低的了...
<kingheaven> roylez_, 嗯, 来吧
<binker> 我前几天卖掉一台主机1600块
<qinglingquan> roylez_: wicd 怎样dhcp?
 * jusss 见证了同一个公司两个基友的诞生在今天在这里
<roylez_> kingheaven: 哦，西安分舵去年才建的吧
<roylez_> qinglingquan: 不需要自己操心啊，填上去就好了
<kingheaven> roylez_, 今年4月1日啊 你应该知道啊, 都是CSTL啊
<roylez_> kingheaven: 记不得了
<kingheaven> jusss, 用dhclient吧, 后面接上你的接口名字
<kingheaven> roylez_, 你band 9了吗?
<qinglingquan> roylez_: 我再试试吧
<binker> 没必要用DHCP
<roylez_> kingheaven: 公司的向来的伎俩，懒得自己建分舵，就收购公司。宁波也这么来的
<roylez_> kingheaven: 7
<jusss> kingheaven: 嗯
<qsdiy> 困了 睡觉去了
<binker> 直接设置IP参数更快
<kingheaven> roylez_, 我们公司国内是北京和西安2个地方, 北美还有多伦多
<binker> 什么公司哦
<binker> 这么牛
<jusss> binker: ibm
<binker> 牛阿
<tone> ibm
<binker> 蓝色巨人
<kingheaven> jusss, 我说的是收购前的公司
<tone>  厉害
<kingheaven> Platform Computing
<kingheaven> HPC领域还是很NB的公司的
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 联想把IBM的牌子弄砸了
<kingheaven> 其实我想去redhat了...觉得18摸没啥意思
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 红帽也不错阿
<tone> 我现在用的 就是联想的tinkpad
<kingheaven> 说起联想我就气...很多人都说"我擦, 那你现在是联想员工了?", 我都想扇TA...
<tone> 这个是比较郁闷
<binker> 呵呵
<tone> 那也比我们做外包的强
<binker> 现在用什么牌子的笔记本电脑比较好阿
<kingheaven> apple
<binker> 想换一台新的笔记本电脑了
<binker> 苹果阿？？？
<binker> 我相安装UBUNTU
<kingheaven> 额...那上个ACER?
<tone> apple上班用不了
<kingheaven> acer好像也不怎么样
<kingheaven> 别上thinkpad啊, 垃圾
<jusss> asus
<binker> 华硕更垃圾
<jusss> thinkpad真心不好
<tone> acer 很抗造的
<binker> 我同事和我一同买的的华硕
<jusss> asus的屏感觉还行吧
<binker> 他那台华硕烂成垃圾了
<kingheaven> 我擦, 看来没有牌子可以买了
<kingheaven> 三星行吗?
<binker> 我的惠普还可以跑呢
<tone> 我感觉还是thinkpad散热好
 * gfrog_ 早
<binker> 想买惠普的
<binker> 、那个EVY系列
<binker> 有点象苹果的MBP
<binker> 不然，就只能买戴尔了
<binker> 或者不得不买个苹果回来折腾
<kingheaven> 不是我说...还是mac系统用的好
<kingheaven> 虽然做开发不是最好
<kingheaven> 但是其它使用, 都很好
<binker> MAC限制多
<binker> 不喜欢
<binker> 用过了
<binker> 还是用ubuntu舒服
<binker> MAC适合那些影音多媒体制作人员
<binker> 还有那些平面设计什么的
<jusss> kingheaven: mac的快捷键用着咋样
<binker> 手感都很好的
<binker> 速度也不错
<binker> 就是不爽的限制太多了
<jusss> kingheaven: 貌似没最x化，和恢复窗口
<binker> 嗯没有
<binker> 只有一个适量的
<kingheaven> jusss, 习惯了就好啊, 而且有Alfred这样NB的软件辅助你
<binker> 不过，菜牛用了就习惯了
<kingheaven> jusss, 最大化, 最小化都有的...你放心吧
<binker> 呵呵
<jusss> kingheaven: 那还不如习惯freebsd,装x可以
<binker> freeBSD
<binker> 系统和MAC类似哦
<kingheaven> 唉~
<binker> 还是简单用ubuntu
<binker> 我今天在苏宁的电脑安装了一个ubuntu
<maplebeats> freebsd和mac哪里类似了
<binker> 偷偷安装的
<binker> 嘿嘿
<maplebeats>  binker ...
<kingheaven> binker, NB啊!
<binker> 带了一个U盘过去
<kingheaven> binker, 佩服!
<binker> 那些电脑没有锁阿
<binker> 就是给人体验的
<binker> 还可以上网
<binker> 无线上网的
<kingheaven> maplebeats, mac的系统是这样的: freebsd的系统架构, mach的内核
<maplebeats> 我顶多给实验室装过。。。
<binker> 我今天在那里躲雨、
<binker> 因为下雨
<binker> 就在里面呆了一个下午
<binker> 肚子饿拉
<jusss> binker: 人家本来是不是有win
<binker> 先去找吃的
<binker> 有阿
<binker> 我把给装了一个
<jusss> binker: 。。。你应该再装个win 98
<kingheaven> 现在IRC里挂的人很多, 说话的人好少...
<binker> 我给装了一个ubuntu
<binker> 在D盘了
<binker> 嘿嘿
<binker> 搞笑
<binker> 他们都在忙了
<jusss> 以后有钱了多买几台机子，装台98,纪念下第一个接触的os
<binker> 所以不说话
<binker> 你在虚拟机安装就好了
<binker> 以后的机子安装不了98了
<binker> 现在连XP安装都有困难了
<CyrusYzGTt> binker§ ..吾用 ASUS...
<binker> 哦
<kingheaven> 用dos吧
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 以后装个文字界面的
<CyrusYzGTt> 裝 win7 默認 + Fedora release must new
<CyrusYzGTt> 使用 bumblebee 解決 顯卡使用問題
<ifceux> kingheaven: 你能在windows下创立 con.txt吗
<jusss> ifceux: con.txt是啥
<jusss> win 98是16位的？
<jusss> 我掉了？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 你还活着
<jusss> ok
<kingheaven> ifceux, 对啊, con.txt是啥?
<jusss> kingheaven: 你的神经末梢好长。。。
<kingheaven> jusss, 我在看如何使用omnifocus的文章呢
<kingheaven> jusss, http://article.yeeyan.org/view/f1chencq/230804
<kk> kingheaven,啥网址y 译言网 | OmniFocus使用技巧系列（1总述）
<binker> 吃宵夜回来了
<binker> 呵呵
<kingheaven> kk, soga, 你怎么弄的? 让我学习下
<binker> KK是机器人
<kingheaven> 我...
<kingheaven> 丢人了
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 新手就这样
<binker> 没事
<kingheaven> binker, 其实我不算新手了...只是很少来这个channel
<binker> 哦
<binker> 那你平时在哪里混阿
<kingheaven> 以前混过一段时间gentoo
<binker> 哦
<binker> 简图
<kingheaven> 不过还是不太会IRC, 我用到的东西都太easy了...
<jusss> kingheaven: 果然gaoji,玩苹果的，汉语标题，英语内容。。。还如纯英或纯汉
<binker> 欢迎大鸟
<kingheaven> binker, 请教, 怎么能把python-cn这个channel拿过来管理呢?
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] gentoo 贱兔
<Bigbird> hi ! I am coming again
<Bigbird> I have get how to use git
<kingheaven> jusss, 没办法...公司里人说话都是这样的...
<Bigbird> and finshed my first geco
<Bigbird> https://github.com/FlyingFishBird/fcal
<binker> 你自己创建一个频道就得了
<Bigbird> here it is
<binker> 就可以管理了
<jusss> kingheaven: 那鄙视他们。。。中不中洋不洋
<kingheaven> binker, python-cn这个频道已经有了
<kingheaven> 但是没人管理
<kingheaven> 你进来看看
<binker> 创建者呢
<binker> 跟创建者联系
<kingheaven> jusss, 都这样...有很多词, 感觉只有英文描述起来方便, 如果中文用多了, 信都不会写了
<kingheaven> 管理者是ChanServ
<binker> 是不是用中文找不到恰切的词语来描述阿？
<kingheaven> 嗯
<binker> 所以用英文说了
<kingheaven> 举个简单的例子, disclosure
<kingheaven> binker, 帮我解决管理员是ChanServ的问题撒
<jusss> kingheaven: 。。。我的android时间变成1980年January 6
<kingheaven> jusss, 奇怪....
 * pityonline 我在豆瓣创建的 咬紧牙关 MHz 已经有 110 首歌了，想过瘾去听吧！ http://douban.fm/?cid=1001651
<jusss> kingheaven: 别人注册了，只能找创建者取消或等创建者注销
<piggybox> pityonline:  重金属的？
<kingheaven> jusss, 唉...杯具
<pityonline> piggybox: hard rock, metal 各类
 * jusss 奇葩，android的手机时间自动变为 January 6, 1980   09:42
<binker> 使用ChanServ的ACCESS命令可以为其他用户增加访问权限。
<kingheaven> binker, how?
<binker> kingheaven：我发一个连接的资料给你看
<jusss> kingheaven: 他说的需要创建者给你权限
<jusss> kingheaven: 这样你也能当op,话说何必要当op呢，
<piggybox> pityonline:  唉，已经不再是听重金属的年纪了
<kingheaven> 创建者是ChanServ啊, 这不是普通用户啊
<kingheaven> jusss, 可以设置话题
<kingheaven> 我是不是很蛋疼...
<jusss> kingheaven: 。。。你。。。
<pityonline> piggybox: 你多大？
<piggybox> pityonline:  31
<binker> 当你注册了这个频道，你就成了这个频道的“创始者”(Founder)。创始者可以改变频道的所有设置，当创始者进入频道，ChanServ将会自动给予创始者频道管理员的权限。使用ChanServ的ACCESS命令可以为其他用户增加访问权限。
<pityonline> piggybox: 和我差不多
<jusss> kingheaven: 你家chanserv智能到闲的没事去创建频道玩。。。
<kingheaven> jusss, 哇哈哈哈.....
<kingheaven> 来python-cn嘛
<binker> 那个是频道服务命令
<binker> 不是创建者哦
<binker> 都是80后
<jusss> kingheaven: 我看着教程写py,改了8次都不能运行，。。。此生与py无缘了
<ifceux> binker: con不是什么。
<ifceux> jusss: 懂英文吗
<piggybox> jusss:  这么夸张
<jusss> ifceux: 懂一点点
<ifceux> jusss: 缩进注意了？
<kingheaven> binker, 我试了access命令了, 说我没权限, ft
<jusss> piggybox: 是事实
<bigbird> hello
<jusss> ifceux: tab缩进
<ifceux> jusss: 有些项你没注意，改千次也没用。出错信息是？
<kingheaven> jusss, 4个空格好
<jusss> ifceux: vim tab缩进
<kk> bigbird, 好.. .  ㍘ 
<ifceux> jusss: 有些项你没注意，改千次也没用。出错信息是？
<binker> 你自己不能获取权限的
<jusss> ifceux: 不理解的缩进方式
<bigbird> 默认的vim缩进方式很不错
<piggybox> pityonline:  大学时的摇滚启蒙是唐朝和超载，现在想起来还是觉得非常好听
<binker> 要让管理员赋予你权限才行
<kingheaven> binker, 唉, 放弃了...
<bigbird> 默认的vim是K&R方式的缩进
<ifceux> jusss: 你不要用编辑器的，自己搞。
<binker> 你联系那个频道的创建者
<pityonline> piggybox: 其实我 2003 年才开始听到金属
<binker> 让他给你管理员的权限就得了
<pityonline> piggybox: 之前也算听过唐朝吧
<kingheaven> binker, 问个弱智的问题, 怎么知道创建者是谁?
<ifceux> jusss: cat foo.py -
<ifceux> jusss: cat foo.py -A
<jusss> ifceux: py很多地方和c冲突，不习惯
<jusss> kingheaven: 问这的op
<kingheaven> jusss, 你要改你的思维
<ifceux> jusss: 冲突？不同，不是冲突。
<bigbird> 我也喜欢用C的方式。不过python确实强大
<jusss> ifceux: 额，表达能力又变弱了
<piggybox> jusss:  不习惯就不用勉强
<jusss> piggybox: 嗯
<pityonline> piggybox: 有空我再往里扔些朋克的
<jusss> 其实俺不会一点脚本，
<jusss> 啥脚本也不会，
<ifceux> jusss: shell你会吧
<piggybox> pityonline:  第一次知道douban.fm还能自己建list
<jusss> ifceux: ABS Guide还没看
<kingheaven> 脚本挺好的啊. 编译虽然效率高, 但是开发慢啊, py开发很快的
<ifceux> jusss: 不推荐初学者看那货。
<pityonline> piggybox: 豆列是谁都可以建的，但那不是豆瓣电台的，豆瓣电台的是豆瓣 DJ，申请个 DJ 当就可以创建自己的兆赫了，可惜只能建一个
<jusss> ifceux: 鸟哥的bash shell 和shell script两章快看完了
<ifceux> jusss: 看完？？？？你不是练习。
<binker> 黑客大会：研究人员称持续路由器僵尸将出现
<binker> kingheaven我也不是很清楚哦
<jusss> ifceux: 其实我是摘抄。。。
<ifceux> jusss: 要自己码上去才好的，学东西是要时间的
<kingheaven> binker, 没事...谢谢你
<jusss> ifceux: bash的符号貌似也很神奇
<binker> 你想做那个频道的管理么？
<jusss> ifceux: 5天才看完一篇文章，相当要时间了
<kingheaven> 有啥, 你看看perl, 那才叫符号多呢
<binker> 连路由器都有后门了
<kingheaven> binker, 我只是看到python-cn都没人利用起来...想把它利用起来
<jusss> 被你们这么一说，我还想回归c了。。。
<binker> 太恐怖了
<ghast> lisp這裡有人用嗎
<jusss> kingheaven: 建python-zh
<kingheaven> common lisp吗?
<binker> 　Coppola是Virtual Security Research(VSR)的安全顾问，他在上周日的Defcon黑客大会上展示了路由器固件后门处理过程--这是需要逆向工程学技术的复杂的过程。
<binker> 　　在Defcon大会上，他还发布了一个被称为路由器Post-Explotation框架(rpef)的工具，该工具能够对来自不同供应商的几款主流路由器型号进行自动化固件后门处理。
<binker> 　　rpef支持的设备包括：Netgear WGR614、WNDR3700和WNR1000;Linksys WRT120N;TRENDnet TEW-651BR和TEW-652BRP;D-Link DIR-601和Belkin F5D7230-4。
<ifceux> binker: 谢谢
<piggybox> emacs众都在用吧
<binker> 这些路由器中，只有特定版本才能被该框架添加后门程序，一些还需要更多的测试。然而，rpef所支持的设备在未来还将会不断增加。
<ghast> CL,scheme,racket...any
<binker> 　　rpef可以向路由器固件增加多个有效载荷：根blind shell，网络嗅探器或者连接到预定义IRC(互联网中继聊天)服务器的僵尸网络客户端，通过这个服务器，僵尸网络可以接收来自攻击者的各种命令，包括发动拒绝服务攻击等。
<binker> 　　将后门固件写入到设备(也被称为flashing)可以通过大多数路由器的web管理界面来实现，远程攻击者可以从几个方面来利用这个功能。
<kingheaven> python-zh is already registered to xyb.
<ifceux> binker: no flood.
<kingheaven> ghast, 你说的我都不会...
<binker> 　一种方法是扫描互联网中的路由器，让其web管理界面可以被远程访问，在很多路由器中，这并不是默认设置，但互联网中有很多这样配置的设备。
<ifceux> jusss: linux与unix_shell编程指南 看这本吧。
<binker> 　　一旦这些设备被确定，攻击者就可以尝试使用默认供应商提供的密码、暴力破解密码或者利用身份验证绕过漏洞来进入设备。互联网上有很多专门追踪和记录路由器默认管理登陆凭证和漏洞的网站。
<ghast> 我覺得lisp值得學習 很有意思
<piggybox> ghast:  看过一点clojure，用就谈不上了
<kingheaven> ghast, 要学习的东西太多, 而我时间又太少(主要是利用的不好...)
<ghast> 哦
<jusss> ifceux: 嗯，我还有本现代操作系统，现在买那本书是不是太早了
<ghast> 可惜哦
<ifceux> jusss: 很easy的。很直白
<binker> 睡觉了
<binker> 你们也早点休息阿
<piggybox> pityonline:  虾米上就能随便建list
<binker> 很晚了
<binker> 该休息了
<jusss> ifceux: 嗯
<kingheaven> 稍等
<binker> 明天台风登录
<pityonline> piggybox: 虾米那速度还是算了
<kingheaven> binker, freenode-staff是谁?
<binker> 可能会停电
<piggybox> pityonline:  我在北美倒是觉得虾米很流畅，豆瓣在高峰时间会比较卡
<binker> 我也不知道是谁阿
<binker> kingheaven： 你在哪里阿？？？
<pityonline> piggybox: 我一直以为虾米的服务器在火星……
<piggybox> kingheaven:  freenode的站务人员吧
<kingheaven> binker, 西安啊
<binker> 哦
<binker> 好远哦
<binker> 我在广东汕头
<binker> 呵呵
<kingheaven> binker, 嗯, 你在台风能吹到的地方
<binker> 是啊
<kingheaven> binker, 广东好地方的
<binker> 明天可能停电了
<binker> 可以经常吃海鱼海鲜什么的
<binker> 靠近海边就是吃海里的东西
<kingheaven> binker, 海鲜很爽的
<kingheaven> binker, 我家是天津的, 所以海鲜也吃的多呢
<binker> 我吃一些贝类会肚子痛
<binker> 其他的还可以吃
<kingheaven> 杯具
<binker> 嗯
<kingheaven> 贝类好吃的很
<kingheaven> 还有虾
<binker> 那些贝类很好吃阿，
<kingheaven> 螃蟹
<binker> 就是吃了肚子痛
<binker> 感觉肠子绞痛
<kingheaven> 那就别吃啦
<binker> 别人吃了都没有问题
<kingheaven> 身体要紧
<binker> 就是我吃了有问题
<binker> 搞得特郁闷
<jusss> kingheaven: 建个#anti-python
<binker> 不过，还好有其他的吃
<binker> 呵呵
<kingheaven> binker, 你喜欢吃烂脚虾不?
<kingheaven> jusss, 我不是anti...我是py粉啊
<jusss> kingheaven: 那#python-fans
<binker> 虾蛄吧？
<kingheaven> jusss, 我建了一个scriptfan
<binker> 那种没什么肉的‘
<binker> 才两块钱一斤
<binker> 鲜活的
<binker> 刚捞上来
<binker> 活蹦乱跳的
<kingheaven> 炒着好吃
<binker> 和
<kingheaven> 母的好吃, 黄很大
<binker> 哦
<binker> 人家用来生吃了
<binker> 就是腌制
<Laputa> 有人知道怎么只刷新cache里面的javascript么。
<Laputa> 用的chrome自带 debugger
<Laputa> ctrl+f5全站刷新很慢啊。
<binker> 还有生蚝也是很好吃
<binker> 10块钱一斤
<binker> 剥好壳的
<binker> 很鲜
<kingheaven> soga
<kingheaven> binker, 有机会去广东吃海鲜, 肯定比天津的好
<binker> 去广西吃更好
<binker> 更便宜
<binker> 北海那里
<kingheaven> soga
<binker> 有沙虫哦
<binker> 营养丰富
<kingheaven> 米有吃过
<binker> 贵阿
<binker> 以前便宜
<binker> 现在少了
<binker> 就贵了
<binker> 在北海吃的住的都很便宜
<kingheaven> 都不知道什么东西, 嘿嘿
<kingheaven> 下次GDG聚会看看他们去北海不
<binker> 象蚯蚓一样的
<binker> 很有名的
<kingheaven> binker, 你是搞什么开发的, 我八卦一下, 哈哈
<binker> 然后从北海去东兴阿
<binker> 我不是开发的哦
<binker> 我在工厂里面上班而已
<binker> 不是IT行业的
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 到了，东兴就可以过去越南那里逛一逛了
<kingheaven> soga
<kingheaven> 去越南需要签证吗...别笑我, 没出过国...
<binker> 顺便买些正宗的越南特产回来
<binker> 很便宜的
<binker> 在东兴去越南不用签证哦
<kingheaven> soga, 有点意思
<binker> 用身份证抵押还有交钱
<binker> 可以过去一天
<binker> 晚上要回来中国这边的
<binker> 那里有中越一条街
<binker> 边贸市场
<kingheaven> :P
<binker> 可以买到很多便宜的好东西
<binker> 比如西贡的铁木筷子很有名的
<kingheaven> 越南东西比中国便宜很多的吧
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 便宜多了
<kingheaven> 到时我建议他们去北海
<binker> 你还可以兑换几张新新的越南货币回来收藏
<binker> 嘿嘿
<kingheaven> :D
<binker> 最少的面值是500越盾了‘
<binker> 印刷蛮精美的
<binker> 还有尝尝越南的香烟
<kingheaven> 是多少软妹币呢?
<kingheaven> 我不吸烟的...
<binker> 带些回来给朋友过过瘾也行
<binker> 我也不抽烟
<kingheaven> 有意思
<binker> 回来的时候带了几包送给朋友
<binker> 朋友高兴阿
<binker> 比送中华还高兴
<kingheaven> ......
<binker> 那里牛角梳子和香水也很不错的
<binker> 都是地道的
<binker> 不像国内的都是造假
<binker> 用塑料冒充
<kingheaven> 你应该是总去了
<kingheaven> 看你非常熟悉啊
<binker> 那都是真正的牛角做的
<binker> 可以给你用打火机烧了试试
<binker> 呵呵
<kingheaven> :P
<kingheaven> 12点40了...要睡觉了
<ayaka> 有人知道sdparm的用法吗？
<kingheaven> binker, 我下了, 晚安
<ghast> 夢見天使吧
<ipython> python搜索正则，re.search('1',foo) 如果0个匹配，返回的是什么？看不到什么东西啊啊啊
<ipython> 坑 啊。返回None.
<Laputa> sh only one single javascript file from cache ? Using ctrl+f5 to refresh the whole site is so slow.                                            │ TheFuzzb_
<Laputa>                                                                                                                                                                                               │ tightwork
<Laputa>                                                   hi, anyone knows how to refresh only one single javascript file from cache ? Using ctrl+f5 to refresh the whole site is so slow.
<kk>  06:46
<iHappy> test
<kk> iHappy, 点点点.  ㍟ 
<iHappy> looks like irc need mobile interface
<iHappy> 中国
#ubuntu-cn 2012-08-17
<zhpeng> 哼哼哼哼。。。谁比我早
<yh> 太早了
<beastie> 不早了
<yh> beastie: 到上班点儿了？
<binker> 我昨晚一直挂在这里
<yh> binker: 呵呵，太牛了。
<binker> yh：上夜班阿
<binker> 现在刚下班呢
<binker> 日夜黑白颠倒了
<yh> binker: 你在美国上班呀
<binker> 没有
<binker> 在广东的汕头上班
<binker> 我是上夜班
<binker> 号外！号外！
<yh> binker: 呵呵恭喜你可以休息了
<binker> 路由器也有可能被一样蠕虫病毒攻击
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 其实上班也是可以睡觉的
<yh> 啥路由，这么不经折腾！？
<binker> 睡到早上八点醒来就可以下班了
<binker> D-Link路由器
<binker> 　很多路由器，尤其是老旧的路由器，没有更新新固件，没有CSRF保护
<yh> binker: 好舒服的工作
<binker> 在黑帽安全大会上，来自AppSec安全咨询公司的安全人员Phil Purviance和Joshua Brashars演示了已知JavaScript攻击如何结合新的基于HTML5的技术，来刷新访问恶意网站的用户的路由器上的DD-WRT基于 Linux的自定义固件
<binker> 恐怖吧？
<yh> 是，，，，
<yh> 出点新技术，就有漏洞
<binker> 当你访问一个被嵌入恶意代码的网站
<binker> 你的路由器有可能被攻击了
<binker> yh：你在哪里阿？
<yh> 我用的傻瓜路由
<yh> binker: 我在北京上班
<binker> 哦
<jarod_chen> dd-wrt 所有的版本都会被影响？
<binker> 网络嗅探器或者连接到预定义IRC(互联网中继聊天)服务器的僵尸网络客户端，通过这个服务器，僵尸网络可以接收来自攻击者的各种命令，包括发动拒绝服务攻击等。
<binker> 只有特定版本才能被该框架添加后门程序，一些还需要更多的测试
<jarod_chen> 最新版本的会不？
<binker> 　将后门固件写入到设备(也被称为flashing)可以通过大多数路由器的web管理界面来实现，远程攻击者可以从几个方面来利用这个功能。
<binker> 一种方法是扫描互联网中的路由器，让其web管理界面可以被远程访问，在很多路由器中，这并不是默认设置，但互联网中有很多这样配置的设备
<binker> 一旦这些设备被确定，攻击者就可以尝试使用默认供应商提供的密码、暴力破解密码或者利用身份验证绕过漏洞来进入设备。互联网上有很多专门追踪和记录路由器默认管理登陆凭证和漏洞的网站
<jarod_chen> 这是配置错误，把远程的telnet 和 ssh 和web访问都取消就好了
<yh> 恐怖
<beastie> 太高深了！　虽然我上网不用路由器，　但也要通过电信的路由吧．．．
<binker> 然而，即使web界面没有暴露给互联网，攻击者也可以通过流氓固件来将后门程序远程写入设备。
<binker> 已知JavaScript攻击可以结合新的基于HTML5的技术，来刷新访问恶意网站的用户的路由器上的DD-WRT基于 Linux的自定义固件
<binker> 目前已经存在基于JavaScript的脚本可以通过受害者的浏览器来枚举本地网络中的设备，设置可以确定设备的类型、型号等，这项技术被称为设备指纹(device fingerprinting)。
<binker> 一旦路由器被确定，攻击者就可以使用默认登录信息或者发起跨站请求伪造攻击(CSRF)，通过受害者的浏览器来访问其web界面。
<binker> 如果受害者使用与过去相同的浏览器来登录到路由器的web界面，他们的会话cookie将仍然有效，攻击者可以简单地将受害者的浏览器导向到在路由器的界面中执行活动，而不需要进行身份验
<binker> XMLHttpRequest Level 2(XHR2)、跨域资源共享(Cross-Origin Resource Sharing，CORS)和HTML5 File API等新的浏览器功能可以被用于下载流氓固件文件到用户的浏览器，然后再对路由器进行后门处理，而不需要任何用户交互。在过去，使用 Javascript和旧的浏览器技术不可能实现。
<binker> 用虚拟机的浏览器访问互联网也许会安全一点
<yh> binker: 虚拟机慢呀！！！！！
<jarod_chen> 针对的是特定的浏览器吧
<binker> 不会慢的
<binker> 网速够快就行
<yh> 一G内存的电脑再开个虚拟机，卡的很！
<binker> 现在都是8GB以上的多通道内存了
<binker> 我帮人家安装的最低都是双通道8GB 的DDR3 1600
<yh> 老机器
<sjd_zeus> 内存现在很便宜的
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 白菜价
<yh> 本本
<binker> 本本有些也可以自己加内存的
<sjd_zeus> 我的本本前段时间装的8G内存不到300块钱
<binker> 我的笔记本就是自己加的内存
<beastie> ypwong都用上ipv6了　厉害
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 你们能用facebook么？
<yh> 没接口了。再说是工家的，自己用的电脑8G内存
<binker> 哦
<yh> 用不了吧，
<binker> 呵呵
<yh> 帆樯也不行
<sjd_zeus> facebook得小翻墙一下
<binker> 好像这几天可以用 了
<yh> 试试
<binker> 不用翻
<sjd_zeus> 不翻墙也可以用？
<binker> 我也觉得奇怪
<binker> 以前是死活用不了的
<binker> 我以前怎么都无法登录的
<sjd_zeus> 就是很慢呀
<binker> 不慢
<yh> 不是吧，自去跳到http://www.searchremagnified.com/?dn=ficebook.com&pid=7PO3BF3F7了
<binker> 可以全速观看you土鳖
<sjd_zeus> youtube也不用翻墙了？
<binker> G+也可以了
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 我的是没有翻Q的
<sjd_zeus> youtube不翻墙不成呀
<binker> 不用翻阿
<yh> 打不开
<binker> 不是吧？
<binker> 那我可以打开哦
<sjd_zeus> 我打不开
<sjd_zeus> facebook也打不开
<binker> 可以看UBUNTU的外国网友演示视频
<binker> 我的都可以打开的
<binker> 我自己也觉得很神奇
<yh> 我郁闷
<binker> 以前也是打不开的
<binker> 我昨晚还在推特上注册了一个帐号
<binker> 哈
<yh> 可能是你们那里的墙坏了
<binker> 不用翻的
<sjd_zeus> 给我开个帐号，我ssh到你那里吧，呵呵
<binker> 我也不懂哦
<yh> 好办法
<tenzu> binker: 你以前没有推号?
<binker> 以前都没有访问到
<binker> 怎么有阿
<binker> 以前无法访问呢
<binker> 是最近才可以登录
<binker> 我还以为是解封了
<yh> binker: 你不是注册了个山寨的吧
<binker> 不是山寨
<binker> 老大
<binker> 国内的那些微博才是真正的山寨
<binker> 那个新浪和腾讯的微博
<binker> 我都不用的
<binker> 不喜欢
<sjd_zeus> 我不玩微博的
<binker> 就是
<binker> 垃圾
<sjd_zeus> blog我都不玩，o(∩_∩)o 哈哈
<sjd_zeus> 一年更新不了几篇文章
<binker> 老是提示叫我开通
<binker> 烦死了
<binker> 开通微博还要身份证
<binker> 简直就是神经病
<yh> 还是打不开
<binker> 国内的那些微博都不鸟他
<binker> 哦
<binker> 那就奇怪了
<binker> 我的怎么可以访问呢
<sjd_zeus> 还是用GoAgent翻墙吧
<binker> 不懂的怎么用这些
<binker> 要用SSH帐号的
<binker> 有的还要买代理
<binker> 不懂得怎么弄
<sjd_zeus> 翻墙上youtube看人家玩游戏PK视频
<binker> 没有梯子
<binker> 也没有挖地道的工具
<yh> 你用在线代理试试吧。http://www.8qi8.com/
<kk> yh,啥网址y 在线代理_网页代理_在线代理网页网站
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 不用
<yh> KK是机器人吗？
<binker> 都不用那些工具了
<binker> 也可以上
<binker> KK就是机器人
<yh> 幸福
<lightning1141> kk:
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu进不去了~~~呜呜· http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384409 我今早打开ubuntu之后，鼠标刚到ubuntu界面的时候是手型图标，然后在界面里一点鼠标没了~~紧接着键盘上的caps lock 和scroll lock就一直闪烁~只要再移动鼠标直到鼠标出现在ubuntu界面之外就出现箭头了，那俩指示 …
<yh> 呵呵
<kk> lightning1141, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍡ 
<lightning1141> kk: time
<binker> 想找个下载视频的工具
<binker> 把视频下载回来看
<jusss> http://ifconfig.me
<kk> jusss,啥网址y What Is My IP Address? - ifconfig.me
<jusss> binker: youtube?
<binker> 嗯
<binker> jusss
<binker> 早阿
<jusss> binker: firefox的插件dwhelper
<WhiteMoon> http://www.ultraedit.com/downloads/uex.html
<kk> WhiteMoon ⇪ t: Download Linux and Mac Text Editor | UltraEdit
<binker> 我试试
<binker> jusss：找不到你说的插件
<jusss> binker: 我当时貌似用的从ff官网下载的英文版，
<binker> 在上面找不到了
<binker> 我刚才搜了
<jusss> binker: downloadhelper
<binker> 哦
<ipython> 有pythoner在吗。请教个问题：我在学习python，在目录架构里执行
<ipython> nosetests 总是0个运行，只有nosetest tests/*tests.py才能成功
<byzantium> 大家早上好
<ipython> 但是，我在clone别人的项目使用nosetest 就能完成测试了，不必运行 nosetest tests/*tests.py
<byzantium> 有人在吗
<ofan> 没有
<kk> byzantium, 点点点.  ㍡ 
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> scim 怎么还更新了...
<byzantium> 问下 当我在linux下发现没有 ncurses.h 存在的时候 我该去什么地方下载呐
<byzantium> 当我编译nmon的源代码 发现没有这个头文件
<ofan> byzantium: apt-cache search libncurses
<byzantium> 然后
<byzantium> 。。。
<byzantium> ofan, ?
<ofan> byzantium: 然后安装
<yh> /?
<ofan> -devel的
<cfy> ee人呢
<cfy> ofan: Oicebot 不会是你的吧
<ofan> byzantium: 或者 apt-get build-dep nmon
<ofan> 如果源里有nmon的话
<ofan> cfy: 不是
<MeaCulpa> nmon这货据说Linux里也不错？
<byzantium> ofan,  十分感谢 可以了 谢谢 一天好心情 ^_^
<huntxu> adam8157: .
<adam8157> huntxu: 早啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 居然这么早
<huntxu> roylez: .
<yh> ERC 怎么看房间里的用户列表呀？
<adam8157> huntxu: wfh...
<huntxu> adam8157: 囧
<huntxu> adam8157: 不上班了啊
<hamo> adam8157 gaoji蛋早
<adam8157> huntxu: 下午过去
<hamo> huntxu: gaoji帅胡早
<huntxu> hamo: 你居然出现了
<hamo> huntxu: 为啥我就不能粗线呢？
<ofan> byzantium: :)
<huntxu> hamo: 不是时候
<tenzu> 擦, 今天是周五
<cfy> tenzu: 所以？
<tenzu> cfy: 我以为周三
<tenzu> cfy: 所以晚上可以出去吃好吃的了
<huntxu> tenzu: 为啥周三有好吃的
<cfy> huntxu: 周五有好吃的吧
<huntxu> cfy: 为啥周五就有好吃的...
<cfy> huntxu: 这个我不知道。。
<tenzu> huntxu: 周五有好吃的
<tenzu> huntxu: cfy 记错了, 周日才有...别人过生日请客
<huntxu> tenzu: 周五吃女王？
<ofan> https://twitter.com/Cluvmmy/status/236274332664471553
<kk> ofan,啥网址y ["SSL_connect returned=1 errno=0 state=SSLv3 read server certi . IN gettitle"]
<tenzu> huntxu: 吃过了
<huntxu> tenzu: 切片不
<yh> U8
<tenzu> huntxu: 不能切
<ofan> 吃女王？
<tenzu> 生日大餐改到明天, 撒花
<jiechic> 这现在在搞聚会么？
<hamo> tenzu: 女王好吃不？
<hamo> tenzu: 甜甜的？
<UbuntuTalk> [kankan] 昨天感谢群里的兄弟，我已经能用pidgin上qq了，谢谢了！
<ofan> 。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [kankan] 是webqq
<tenzu> hamo: 我看你是撸少了
<MeaCulpa> 话说
<MeaCulpa> 谁知道windows live id是啥，和msn的用户貌似不是一个东西
<yh> 是一个东西
<MeaCulpa> yh: 但是我不能用msn/hotmail的id登录windows live阿
<yh> 不是吧
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu 12.04 opera 无法使用 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384411 操作步骤： 1：在opera官网上下载opera最新的deb包，然后用终端dpkg命令安装，顺利。 2：用dash home 菜单搜索并启动opera后，opera的图标在unity面板上闪动几下就又消失了。 3：用终端启动opera遇到error。 终 …
<yh> MeaCulpa: 我的可以呀
<MeaCulpa> yh: 哦，可以登录，是必须IE...
<yh> MeaCulpa: 呵呵
<yh> MeaCulpa: 我用FF也行的
<tenzu> live.com的似乎也行
<MeaCulpa> 搞不懂了
<MeaCulpa> M$的东西就是麻烦
<yh> 好久没用，上线一看不一样了，不会用！！！
<imtxc> 昨天大街上看到个 google的 i9250手机，好像挺不错的样子。
<Joseph_> 那个摄像头位置设计的太烂
<yh> i9250 三星的？
<imtxc> 恩啊。
<imtxc> Joseph_: 摄像头位置？好像在中间
<imtxc> 哦 反正那个弧形的看起来好像不错
<imtxc> 用起来怎么样就不知道了。
<Joseph64> 对啊，所以不爽，不然早买了，不过google亲儿子，的确不错，版本更新最快
<imtxc> Joseph64: 就因为摄像头的位置不好啊，我看它要比那9100便宜，但是屏幕分辨率比9100 高的样子？
<Joseph64> 我的backfilpc还是停留在cm的2.3.6
<Joseph64> 是的，但两款都是三星代工的
<imtxc> 看起来不错，但是，弧形的话，容易压坏么？
<Joseph64> 要相信google
<piggybox> 弧形应该更耐压？
<imtxc> 现在的手机怎么都这么大的，用户的电都不要钱啊不怕费电啊都
<hamo> adam8157 cxgb3啥公司的来着？
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<huntxu> hamo: 不告诉你
<hamo> adam8157 又被这家伙搞了...
<imtxc> 大家知道什么坝上草原不，那里好玩不？
<woju> 百度现在是不是没有自动补全？
<Joseph64> google和baidu
<MeaCulpa> 貌似第三方IM App现在被严打么
<MeaCulpa> 我msn和yahoo都被suspend
<MeaCulpa> gtalk也有很多app连不上
<imtxc> 去的花得花一个周末，不好玩就不去了。
<adam8157> test
<kk> adam8157, 点点点.  ㍢ 
<zhpeng> kk, 几点整
<Joseph64> kk: Help
<kk> zhpeng, 什么是你最喜欢的颜色？  ㍢ 
<Joseph64> kk: ?
<zhpeng> kk, 笨死了
<Joseph64> kk: Suck
<whatsyourname> 企业管理软件 用什么语言做最好
 * microcai 用上 cinnamon 咯 
<Joseph64> Is kk bot?
<lightning1141> Joseph64: en
<kk> Joseph64, 好，好，看看谁是一个小便盆口？  ㍢ 
<Joseph64> kk: Time
<lightning1141> kk: !time
<Joseph64> kk: T
<lightning1141> !time
<lubotu2`> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
 * gfrog 早
<Joseph64> 那个ntpdate搞定
<jiechic_> xchat进来的。。。看看效果。
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/group/topic/31478327/
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 一位海归北大教授揭露国内学术界黑幕
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/group/topic/31478327/
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/group/topic/31478327/
<gfrog> tenzu: 疼教授
 * gfrog 貌似应该叫石教授
<hamo> gfrog 为啥？
<tenzu> gfrog: 嘛?
<gfrog> hamo: ten
<hadoop> hi all
<gfrog> tenzu: 么事，那是bot
<kk> hadoop, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<tenzu> 把bot踢了
<hadoop> hey guys ,i've got an issue ,like what's pasted here--http://code.bulix.org/rvp6tj-81995?raw
<hadoop> what makes me curious is that "session" for user root opened and closed for so many times . why ?
<jiechic> 什么bot？
<MeaCulpa> CRON...
<MeaCulpa> hadoop: check your crontab...
<hadoop> when i input "crontab -l" in my shell , it says "no crontab for elliot" ,(elliot is my username )
<MeaCulpa> hadoop: It's your root's Cron not yours
 * microcai 我觉得Linux那么多发行版，只有 LinuxMint 才真的谈的上为用户考虑
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/group/topic/31478327/
<ofan> kk:
<kk> ofan: .. ..
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 貌似Mint最近火
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 胖子
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 是mint才为［大多数］用户考虑
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 还在家？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 恩
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 9点才醒
<MeaCulpa> microcai: SCIM都升级了，这年头
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  yeah . cinnamon 实在是太棒了，我觉得只有  cinnamon 才可以称作 gnome3
<roylez_> hamo: 黑毛
<MeaCulpa> microcai: gnome...我不用，-gnome -gtk -gtk2 -cairo
<tenzu> 主席变懒了
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  -cairo ？ 等死吧
<roylez_> tenzu: 怎么能这样说我呢
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 不死，全局-cairo, 万一有必须用的，就开咯，没见过啥关键应用
<roylez_> tenzu: 叫兽你一年还休息3个月呢
<tenzu> roylez_: 现在变成天天休息了
<roylez_> tenzu: 为啥？
<hadoop> MeaCulpa, thank you ,eh...but i still get nothing
<tenzu> roylez_: 没啥活好干的, 都不着急
<roylez_> tenzu: 多好...
<MeaCulpa> hadoop: weird
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 也就firefox和conky要cairo了我这里
<hadoop> MeaCulpa, maybe due to some programs running last night. never mind .
 * MeaCulpa SCIM这次好看很多么...
<kk> 新 Debian发行版 • 还是来问问吧，为啥我的wheezy从输入登录密码到出现桌面那么久？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384415 问题如题，输入密码后点击登录等好久才会出现桌面，各种慢啊。我有啥办法能看看在这段时间电脑都在干啥，或者有啥办法能加快速度？ 另外启动换成systemd …
<microcai> kk 升级 SSD 后秒开
<kenchowcn> 大家好
<kenchowcn> 第一次上irc阿
<kk> kenchowcn, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<chuyizi> 好
<chuyizi> 我也剛接觸
<kenchowcn> 哦
<kenchowcn> 英文不行，只能在cn频道里面混了
<chuyizi> 是啊
<hamo> roylez_: 懒席...
<roylez_> /kickban hamo
<kenchowcn> 好像英文里面，大家干的都是正事，我们就在这里侃侃么？
<palomino|working> 正事儿都去英文频道干了
<Guest31001> 感觉来这里可以休闲的
<kenchowcn> 恩
<kenchowcn> 我在找aircrack-ng的irc，找不到就试试这个ubuntu了
<chuyizi> 國內用這個的越來越少了
<kenchowcn> 你们知道aircrack-ng的irc怎么进去么？
 * hamo welcome to #chat-cn
<adam8157> gfrog: test.kernel.org挂了... 去哪找autotest?
<kenchowcn> 你是台湾的，我们是大陆的，大陆的用irc少。
<hamo> adam8157 github
<gfrog> adam8157: https://github.com/autotest/autotest
<hamo> adam8157 丫们在github有个repo
<piggybox> kenchowcn:  /j #aircrack-ng
<gfrog> adam8157: 这东东马上就要加进fedora里了。
<adam8157> gfrog: 以前的历史也在么?
<gfrog> hamo: 乃这个骗子。
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃要找神马？
<hamo> gfrog aha?
<gfrog> adam8157: commit log 在， wikipage在。
<kenchowcn> 是阿，我现在遇到一个问题，没有加密的AP的报文抓不到，我想知道为什么。
<adam8157> gfrog: r1945
<gfrog> adam8157: svn?
<adam8157> gfrog: .
<gfrog> adam8157: 我了个去，commit log是啥？
<piggybox> mint的DE是哪个？
<adam8157> gfrog: no idea
<tenzu> rimeime好用么?
<gfrog> adam8157: 俺内部tree有那个commit，但是upstream的commit log重写了，似乎没有了。
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> adam8157: commit c264ef0e9b11f8690b8b2b502feaa22433e2c525
<MeaCulpa> git sux
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 就是好就是好 哈哈
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 有啥办法，查一个函数在哪被调用以及被调用了几次么...
<adam8157> huntxu: cscope
<imadper> strace?  huntxu
<huntxu> adam8157: 没装.
<imadper> huntxu: grep
<huntxu> imadper: 看代码，不是调试
<huntxu> imadper: 找踢？
<imadper> huntxu: 你没cscope呀
<imadper> huntxu: 那就ctag?
<gfrog> huntxu: 除了cscope乃还有其他的选择么？
<cfy> imadper: 大湿，乃来啦
<gfrog> imadper: ctags没法查调用点。
<imadper> cfy: 早来了, 一来就悲剧了...
<huntxu> gfrog: 显然没有
<cfy> imadper: 咋了？
<imadper> gfrog o, 没用过ctag. 这是给那些用vim的人用的
<huntxu> imadper: 难道你是emacs？
<hamo> huntxu: etags
<imadper> cfy: bug, 真心烦人..
<imadper> huntxu: 恩.
<huntxu> imadper: 嚓
<imadper> huntxu: 咋了?
<huntxu> imadper: 那你的lisp咋样...
<gfrog> huntxu: 记得super()是在哪个版本的python里引入的嘛？
<imadper> huntxu: 不咋样~ 写个最最最基本的elisp功能还是可以的... 不过得是最最最最最最基本的那种
<huntxu> gfrog: google python super version 第三个答案
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: adam8157 已经失心了
<huntxu> gfrog: 好吧，第一个答案也有
<gfrog> huntxu: 懒得搜，问你一下，XD，不过我已经找到了。
<huntxu> gfrog: 2.2
<gfrog> huntxu: 恩
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪叔儿
<huntxu> gfrog: 问题是我不觉得打那么行字比搜索快啊...
<huntxu> 网速合理的情况下
<gfrog> huntxu: 其实确实差不多
<huntxu> imadper: 那你用啥emacs
<imadper> huntxu: ... 有多少东西需要自己写lisp实现呀... cscope什么的, 官方的发行里面就有elisp的文件, 自己改下变量最多.
<imadper> huntxu: 多少用vim的不会vim的那个脚本语言呀...
<huntxu> imadper: 那也是 = =
<cfy> huntxu: vim不也这么样么
<cfy> huntxu: 你自己写插件的？
<huntxu> cfy: 显然不
<gfrog> huntxu: 乃猜2.4里的TypeError的类型是啥？ classical class or new-style class？
<hamo> adam8157 失心了？
<adam8157> hamo: ?
<imadper> cfy: 没事, 是糊涂徐叔找个理由来说说我而已.
<huntxu> gfrog: 我猜老的
<hamo> adam8157 MeaCulpa: gfrog: adam8157 已经失心了
<gfrog> huntxu: 貌似这事只能看py源码确认了。。
<cfy> huntxu: 名字各种奇怪。。。
<jyfl987> huntxu不是 胸奴徐么
<gfrog> hamo: 洋白hamo
<cfy> 噢。。。
<imtxc> imadper: 你来了啊
<cfy> jyfl987: 我想了下
<imadper> imtxc: 恩~ 早~
<cfy> jyfl987: 我觉得你是， imadper 不是....
<huntxu> jyfl987: 多个t
<imtxc> imadper: 那个事情搞定了没。
<cfy> huntxu: 猎手徐？
<imadper> imtxc: 没... 先不搞了... 认真工作...
<gfrog> cfy: 狩猎徐
<hamo> gfrog gaoji基蛙
<imtxc> imadper: 好吧。
<huntxu> cfy: 开始本是英文名+姓的组合，后来慢慢变成identification而已了
<huntxu> cfy: 另外我姓许～
<cfy> huntxu: 哦。英文名是hunt?
<hamo> huntxu: 许帅胡...
<imadper> huntxu: 更正, 糊涂许叔好
<jyfl987> cfy: 你咋知道我是？
<jyfl987> 受猎徐
<imadper> cfy: 你们说啥呢?  cc jyfl987
<cfy> jyfl987: 显然的，你这是欲盖弥彰阿
<ofan> 给op cc ChanServ
<imadper>  /op ofan
<cfy> ofan: 囧
<cfy> ofan: 求op
<ofan> win8有人玩么
<imadper>  /op cfy
 * ofan 下win8
 * imadper 谁要就给谁 of
<imadper> s/of/op/
<cfy> imadper: ?
<huntxu> ofan: 多大一个？
<cfy> ofan: 都少钱？
<ofan> huntxu: 不知道，在搜
<cfy> ofan: 多少钱？
<ofan> cfy: 升级$40
<ofan> 零售不知道
<jyfl987> cfy: 那这个理论套你头上更好 贼喊捉贼嘛
<huntxu> cfy: 开放下载不是么？
<imadper> cfy: <cfy> jyfl987: 我觉得你是， imadper 不是....
<cfy> huntxu: 不知道，我才不关心呢。我用xp的
<huntxu> cfy: 好古老，一晃10年。。。
<jyfl987> cfy: 前途不大 早晚孤寡
<cfy> jyfl987: 你们不是好 基友么
<if_else> 各位兄台，编译内核时：-*- 这个标记代表什么意思？
<huntxu> cfy: 08年的时候在用98感觉很奇怪的，12年的时候用xp却感觉不奇怪了
<ofan>  5.79 GiB
<imadper> if_else: 一个表情符号而已.
<huntxu> 因为vista和7做得太差了么...
<ofan> if_else: 菊花
<huntxu> if_else: 必选因为被依赖，编译进内核
<if_else> imadper: [ ] 可以选择编译为 M 或是 buildin -*-  表示？
<huntxu> if_else: -M- 是必选因为被依赖，编译成模块
<imadper> if_else: 不一定都可以m或者*
<huntxu> if_else: []只有选和不选，<>的才有y/m/n
<imadper> if_else: 有些东西只能m或者*之一.
<if_else> 项
<Joseph64> kk: ?
<if_else> huntxu: 兄，-*- 表示以及被编译进 kernel 了，可我 grep keyword 说要选择这个 -*- 项
<huntxu> if_else:  不明白你说啥，别开小窗 = =
<kk> Joseph64, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍣ 
<huntxu> if_else: --包起来的都是被select的
<huntxu> if_else: 你说的是选项里的selects？
<Joseph64> ok
<huntxu> if_else: 那是选中该选项会自动选中它依赖的那些
<if_else> huntxu:  http://pastebin.ca/2186196
<kk> 新 Wine及其分支 • 政治机器2012 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384420 政治机器2012.jpg 如图所示，乱码。 我试着替换了一下 Fonts 目录下的文件，替换 Amrtypeb.ttf 和 Amrtypen.ttf 和 StencilStd.otf 没有效果，替换 Machinen.ttf 和 Stencil_.ttf 会让游戏无法运行。 哪位能让我参加竞选？谢谢了。 统 …
<if_else> huntxu: 兄，我手工配置 kernel 没有 # CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set
<if_else> huntxu: 我在 make menuconfig 中搜索 CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS 位置：但是发现它被标记为 -*-
<if_else> huntxu: 如果以及被便作为依赖编译进 kernel 为何 grep CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS 现实 not set ？
<gfrog> huntxu: 乃猜对了，TypeError果然是classical class
<huntxu> if_else: 手工的哪个是not set啊，你确定用的是同一个.config么
<huntxu> gfrog: 我瞎猜的哈哈
<huntxu> gfrog: centos 6?
<gfrog> huntxu: 犇
<gfrog> huntxu: 啥？
<huntxu> gfrog: 啥系统用这么老的版本...
<gfrog> huntxu: rhel5啊
<huntxu> gfrog: 好强大...
<gfrog> huntxu: 据说rhel5的生命期到2020年，所以10年之内我还只能玩2.4的语法。
<gfrog> huntxu: 然后2.6不知道还要玩儿多久。
<huntxu> gfrog: 2020，贵厂的蓝图太宏伟了...
<MeaCulpa> gaoji
<gfrog> huntxu: @@
<huntxu> gfrog: 是不是突然期待世界末日
<if_else> huntxu: 是的，我把 genkernel 的重名了 .config.genkernel 手工的命名为 .config 后，再 make menuconfig 的
<huntxu> gfrog: 就再也不用折腾2.4了...
<gfrog> huntxu: 如果没记错 ，好象是这样，之前是7+3的支持期，最近又延长了。
<huntxu> if_else: 那不就结了，.config.genkernel的都选上了啊
<MeaCulpa> if_else: genkernel --kernel-config=/foo/bar
<gfrog> huntxu: 我想跟maintainer说说，把rhel5支持拆出去算了。
<gfrog> huntxu: 总绑在老版本上不是个事儿
<huntxu> gfrog: 尤其是对语法多变的语言...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 客户需求没办法的
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 客户又不会老编内核
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 毛儿，我们就是客户。。。 这货又不给终端用户用。
<MeaCulpa> hah
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我还在被迫rhel5.2
<hamo> if_else: 要先make oldconfig
<if_else> huntxu: 兄，编译 genkernel 的 initramfs 太耗时了，我想换会手工 kernel
<huntxu> hamo: 不用吧，直接重命名能认的啊
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 按理说新的y-version出来了老的就该不维护了呀，乃为啥还用这么旧的版本。。。
<ofan> 有人用swiftkey?
<huntxu> if_else: 那你就换啊，然后手动选你要的嘛
<hamo> huntxu: 只是config还是要编译？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 埃，老美，没鞭子抽他们
<huntxu> hamo: .config
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 原来也是苦逼的人儿。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 没事，这机器以后别人别想用了，都被我乱搞了一把
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 拿RHEL当Gentoo使，乃牛
<ggarlic> imadper: 早
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 是当slackware
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 奶牛？
<imadper> ggarlic: 早~
<imadper> ggarlic: 有何指教?
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: RHEL本来就只能当这个使，太旧
<imadper> gfrog rpm包怎么解压?
<gfrog> imadper: rpm2cpio
<imadper> gfrog gaoji
 * gfrog rpm 弱爆了， deb包直接用ar就解开了。
<imadper> gfrog 怎么回事? 这东西还要指定什么?
<gfrog> imadper: 还得加cpio命令才成。
<hamo> gfrog deb包用ar解压？
<hamo> gfrog tar吧？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我们有客户蛋疼，好用的包不要，偏要Firmware也打包成rpm
<imadper> gfrog 给个例子?
 * gfrog rpm2cpio balabala | cpio -di
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 一帮被贵司洗脑的二
<imadper> gfrog ok
<gfrog> hamo: 毛儿tar，是binary，ar解开之后有俩tar，一个data.tar,一个control.tar
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我也脚的挺二，
<hamo> gfrog gaoji蛙
 * huntxu 觉得帽子的包管理最二的地方是search总要先update数据库...
<gfrog> huntxu: yum? 乃要用yum makecache
<huntxu> gfrog: 这是啥gaoji命令
<gfrog> huntxu: 我脚的这个命令基本等价于apt-get update
<huntxu> gfrog: 有时候网速不好又只想找个包，总要先更新一大个数据库...
<gfrog> huntxu: 哦，这个比较杯具，
<gfrog> huntxu: 这种情况下我就直接用koji了。
<gfrog> huntxu: koji latest-pkg f17-updates kernel 这样。
<huntxu> gfrog: 直接搜到然后装上？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: RPM现在记录反向依赖了么
<gfrog> huntxu: .
<hamo> gfrog koji...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 不知道记没记，反正repoquery可以查。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: repoquery --whatrequires foobar
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 哦，比如我干掉gtk, 他可以让我删了所有依赖gtk的货
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 看上头那命令，查到所有包挨个rpm -e就是
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: o...
<if_else> hamo: 兄，make oldconfig 一般在什么时候执行？
<hamo> if_else: 弟，你复制一个.config过去直接编译的话，需要先oldconfig
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 乃就不能花几分钟man genkernel么...算了，genkernel 那没妈的孩子
 * gfrog 所以我现在不太吐槽yum了，一套组合工具下来，基本追平apt了。
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 你看，没妈就是没妈
<if_else> hamo: 兄，make oldconfig 是从已有的 .config 中加载相应的 kernel 配置？
<Ooooops> if_else: 弟，是的
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 兄，KVM VPS 下，编译个 genkernel 接近一个小时啊
<ofan> if_else: 谁让你编译呢
<if_else> Ooooops: 兄，如果直接 make menuconfig 不会自动去取已有的 .config ？
<void1> if_else: 会的
<if_else> ofan: genkernel 不是 genkernel all 这样搞的吗？
<if_else> void1: 兄，那 make menuconfig 和 make oldconfig 会在哪些处理上面不同？
<Ooooops> if_else: 弟，make menuconfig会去修改.config然后在最后执行make oldconfig
<void1> if_else: 问那么多，不如手动尝试一下
<ofan> google voice input 挺nb啊
<if_else> Ooooops: 兄，先修改 .config ?
<UbuntuTalk> [kankan] 谁想知道如何让pidgin登录qq，我这儿有资料分享
<UbuntuTalk> [kankan] 今天上午刚成功
<Ooooops> if_else: 弟，是的，menuconfig说白了，就是个对.config的图形化编辑器
<jusss> Oooops: 只打开X,为什么不能用ibus?
<microcai> Oooops:  非也非也
<microcai> Ooooops:  非也非也
<UbuntuTalk> [kankan] 没有设定为随机登录
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  cinnamon 没妈？
<Ooooops> microcai: 牛菜菜...
<Ooooops> microcai: 犇
 * microcai rhel 要支持到 2020 年？
 * microcai rhel6 不是要到 2030 了
<imadper> microcai: 有生之年, rhel9都不会停止服务.
<imadper> microcai: 有没有办法来看一个patch有没有被打入到源码中?
<imadper> microcai: 因为之后又修改过好几次了, 所以没法diff了. 行号都不一样了
<microcai> imadper:  打一下
<jusss> Ooooops: 勇士，能直接在X下xterm里用ibus吗？
<microcai> imadper:  加 --dry-run
<microcai> imadper:  打不上就是已经打过了
<jusss> Ooooops: 不开wm de dm
<imadper> microcai: 行号变了也可以? 这个patch是给之前的源码用的, 后来源码改过了...
<microcai> imadper:  只要改动的不是同一个文件的同一行
<microcai> imadper:  patch 就能打上
<microcai> imadper:  patch 是相对的~~
<imadper> microcai: 恩, 好的. 去试试去. 多谢
<Ooooops> imadper: 去看下patch的-R选项
<Ooooops> jusss: 没试过...
<imadper> Ooooops: ... hamo....
<imadper>  
<jusss> Ooooops: 你试下
<Ooooops> jusss: ...
<Ooooops> jusss: 骚年...
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) Ooooops
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<jusss> Ooooops: 直接在X下如果能解决输入问题和联网问题，多好
 * palomino|working ♪(´ε｀ )
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez_ 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
 * Ooooops momo palomino|working
 * Ooooops ♪(´ε｀ )
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 Ooooops 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<roylez_> palomino|working: 我饿了，我要吃马肉火锅
<palomino|working> .... , roylez
 * imadper 马肉不好吃...
 * Ooooops (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) roylez_
<imtxc> 马肉还能吃火锅？
<roylez_> imadper: 你这人胃口不好，给你发个片子开胃 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac393702
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 饭后者别看！别看别看！“猴片之亲戚猩猩” - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<lainme> roylez_: 主席早
<roylez_> lainme: 囡囡早
<UbuntuTalk> sun sun 的昵称已更改为 lispmaxima。
<St_ghost> lunch time~
<wanglan> hello
<kk> wanglan, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<wanglan> 有人遇到这种问题吗 ：Gtk-WARNING **: 无法在模块路径中找到主题引擎
<wanglan> 在AMD64下 相关的模块已经安装了
<cfy> lispmaxima
<cfy> lisper maximaer阿
<ofan> 渣gtk
<zer4tul> 蛋在不？
<zer4tul> adam8157_away: 蛋蛋
<Lrush> 找男人吗？
<zer4tul> Lrush: ……
<zer4tul> Lrush: 只是想问一个诡异的问题
<zer4tul> Lrush: 关于内存使用率统计的
<Lrush> 是不是内存读不到最大，显示的比真实的要少！
<UbuntuTalk> [lispmaxima] 微软的是这样的，他们野承认了
<Lrush> 他们只是做了一下调整，欺骗很多人；
<UbuntuTalk> [lispmaxima] 因为无论是任何程序，肯定是要耗费内存的，有个定律是说，无论操作系统有多么完美，程序总要将内存耗尽
<UbuntuTalk> [lispmaxima] 人名忘了，很有名的一个美国学者
<gfrog> adam8157_away: gaoji蛋。
<adam8157> zer4tul: ...
<UbuntuTalk> [lispmaxima] 怎么了，不信呀
 * microcai Mate 是西班牙人搞的啊
 * microcai 我发现 Linux 上欧洲人比美国人实在
 * microcai KDE 比 GNOME 实在
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍤ 
<zer4tul> Lrush: 不是
<zer4tul> adam8157: 对内存管理部分有研究么？
<adam8157> zer4tul: 你大概说下
<adam8157> Lrush: 那是因为有reserve的部分, 内核自身等等
<zer4tul> adam8157: 我之前遇到一台机器，用的比较老的内核，2.7.18以前的
<adam8157> zer4tul: 2.7?
<adam8157> zer4tul: 2.6.18吧
<zer4tul> adam8157: 2.6
<zer4tul> adam8157: typo
<adam8157> zer4tul: 差别可能比较大, 你说说看
<zer4tul> adam8157: 然后执行free的时候发现内存不会被回收，但是看proc，其实这部分“不被回收”的内核是在LRU里的。有人告诉我是因为2.6分支的内核在内存使用率统计方法上做过更改
<adam8157> Oooops: ee, 我是回家之后锻炼的...
<zer4tul> adam8157: 想求证一下
<zer4tul> adam8157: 表现就是，使用老版本内核的时候，执行free看到内存一直往上涨，到没IO的时候回慢慢下降
<adam8157> zer4tul: 不一定立刻回收, 这个和libc的实现有关. c库为了更有效率的管理, 不会一对一每次向内核要求
<zer4tul> adam8157: 换成2.6.3x就没问题
<adam8157> zer4tul: 内核统计方面不知道, 抛弃cache的部分有变化
<zer4tul> adam8157: 实际上那一部分“不被回收”的内存用ps之类的命令找不到，它们应该是被算作cached的
<zer4tul> adam8157: 啥变化？
 * microcai 因为老的内核上  glibc 用 brk 分配内存，新内核上是用的 mmap 
<adam8157> zer4tul: 你可以每次`echo 1 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches`再看
<zer4tul> adam8157: 强制废弃cache？
<adam8157> microcai: 同样的glibc会有不同的行为? (因为内核
<adam8157> zer4tul: 嗯, cache统计没意义, 行为不定的
<microcai> adam8157:  yes
 * gfrog gcc也改c++实现了，难道cpp要统治世界了？！
<microcai> gfrog yes ~~~
<microcai> gfrog cpp 就和 gnome3 一样
<microcai> gfrog要统治世界了
<Guest4198> adam8157: drop_caches 是什么
<adam8157> Guest4198: 就是drop cache...
<adam8157> Guest4198: man proc
<microcai> adam8157:  编译 glibc 有个参数 --with-kernel='' '
<microcai> adam8157:  要是这里写的是新内核，那老内核上用的代码就不会编译进去
<microcai> adam8157:  老内核上就用不了
<adam8157> microcai: 他又没重现编译glibc...
<microcai> adam8157:  rhel  的 glibc 可是 --with-kernel='2.6.?? ' 很老的都要支持
<gfrog> microcai: cpp这坨异教徒。
<microcai> gfrog yeah
<Guest4198> adam8157: 要先用 sync?
<microcai> gfrog 我都  cpp了
<adam8157> microcai: 运行的时候会检测么?
<microcai> gfrog c++11 之前的 Cpp 都是 shit
<adam8157> Guest4198: 看你echo几了
<microcai> gfrog c++11 不错
<gfrog> microcai: c++都是shit
<microcai> adam8157:  yes ,会
 * adam8157 c++作者也有hhkb
<cfy> hhkb.....
<cfy> 壕
<zer4tul> adam8157: 这你都知道？
<hamo> adam8157:  gaoji蛋...
<adam8157> zer4tul: 看到过图片
<hamo> microcai: 犇犇犇菜
<adam8157> Oooops: ee
<cfy> Oooops: ee
<piggybox> 买不起
<adam8157> Oooops: imadper http://perllinux.sourceforge.net/
<lainme> Oooops: 拜神
<zer4tul> adam8157: emmm……所以就是说如果很不巧在使用老glibc（比如RHEL 4）上使用了新内核，psmisc之类工具给出的内存使用量统计是有问题的？
<piggybox> 记得还有人搞过用haskell做shell的linux
<hamo> zer4tul: ...
<zer4tul> hamo: 蛤蟆
<hamo> zer4tul: 乃泄漏机密了...
<adam8157> zer4tul: 还是觉得是cache的策略问题
<zer4tul> hamo: 泄漏啥机密了？
 * adam8157 RHEL 4, 2.6.9.....
<zer4tul> adam8157: 2.6.9？
<zer4tul> adam8157: 2.6.18
<adam8157> zer4tul: 4标配是2.6.9
<zer4tul> adam8157: 可以自己换掉吧
 * hamo 难道是我说错了？
<zer4tul> hamo: 貌似是
<adam8157> zer4tul: 可以是可以... 但是不推荐, 要用18就升RHEL5啊
<hamo> zer4tul: 其实我都明白..就是不能说啊
<zer4tul> adam8157: -_- 有的时候企业会蛋疼，你懂的
<hamo> zer4tul: 憋死我了...
<gfrog> zer4tul: 换了内核还用毛儿rhel
<adam8157> zer4tul: 尤其是你度
<gfrog> zer4tul: rhel不就是为了内核的更新/支持么。
 * adam8157 毛儿
<zer4tul> gfrog: -_- 有的时候企业会蛋疼，你懂的
<microcai> adam8157:  rhel5 過時了吧
<microcai> adam8157:  現在不是 rhel6  麼
<adam8157> microcai: rhel 5用的比rhel6多
<zer4tul> adam8157: 其实我巴不得他们改用RHEL6或者直接用arch好了
<adam8157> microcai: 还有很久的support周期
<microcai> adam8157:  錯， centos 5 ....
<gfrog> zer4tul: 真蛋疼应该去玩lfs，折腾毛儿rhel
<zer4tul> adam8157: cache策略的问题是指什么？
<adam8157> microcai: 好好看看我那句话, 语文太差了你
<zer4tul> gfrog: 在RHEL上折腾LFS不是更蛋疼？
<microcai> adam8157:  我明白
<adam8157> zer4tul: 怎么drop
<zer4tul> adam8157: 哦
<zer4tul> adam8157: 但是那样应该只是说cache会变多吧？
<microcai> adam8157:  生產環境就是喜歡用老掉牙的東西，美其名曰 安全
<zer4tul> adam8157: 会出现psmisc统计不到？
<adam8157> microcai: 你对企业级应用理解太少
<microcai> adam8157: 只有支持週期沒過，就不升級
<adam8157> zer4tul: 这玩儿就不懂了
<microcai> adam8157: 只要支持週期沒過，就不升級
<zer4tul> adam8157: 明明被用作cache了，但是psmisc认为被used了
<adam8157> microcai: 当然, 为啥要冒风险升级
<microcai> adam8157:  爲了安全啊
<microcai> adam8157:  不升級最危險
<adam8157> microcai: 扯, 我们还在给5系列持续的安全更新
<microcai> adam8157:  切~
<zer4tul> hamo: 蛤蟆也遇到过这事情？
 * hamo 作为一个直接接触我度内核和系统包的人表示蛋痛...
<microcai> adam8157:  那只是一個表象
<microcai> adam8157:  偶爾放個更新，讓人心裏覺得安全
<adam8157> microcai: 你那态度完全不适用于企业级应用
<adam8157> microcai: 不懂别乱讲
<microcai> adam8157:  rh 就是這樣騙錢的嘛
<MeaCulpa> .
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 那你自己怎么不用rh
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 却来用debian
<MeaCulpa> mugebjgd: 企业嘛，和个人不一样的
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 我的电脑又不是企业级应用
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 但是 如果你们公司的东西真的值得你推崇 你自己个人也会用的
 * adam8157 我这里一堆cve的bug, 不用rhel更新的话太容易被攻击了
 * MeaCulpa 的生产环境很激进...
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 就像XX微软员工一样或者 苹果员工一样
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 我分得清桌面和服务器和企业级应用, 我又不是脑残粉
<piggybox> 据说微软员工禁止用iphone....
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 那用啥？WM?
<zer4tul> MeaCulpa: WM
<daffodi> 不是说比尔大叔不准他家人用IPHONE么
<MeaCulpa> zer4tul: ...
 * MeaCulpa 中肯的说一句，WM5就有py解释器了，iOS刚刚有，Android毛都没有！
 * MeaCulpa 中肯的说一句，WM5就能玩nethack
 * MeaCulpa 中肯的说一句，WM5就能自己编译乱七八糟东西
<mugebjgd> wm5是什么？
<palomino|working> 是鲍尔默不让吧 , daffodi
<MeaCulpa> mugebjgd: Win Mobile 5
<daffodi> 鲍尔默么……我记得是比尔的
<zer4tul> adam8157: 蛋蛋，cache策略啥时候变的？求链接
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa: 我了个去
<piggybox> wm是挺好，可惜已经来晚了，市场早已被瓜分掉了
<adam8157> zer4tul: 这... 不知道...
<MeaCulpa> mugebjgd: visual studio express 2003 的编译环境，可以移植很多东西
<zer4tul> adam8157: o，tks
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa: 不用vs
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa: 对微软的移动平台没兴趣
 * MeaCulpa 去健身房洗了把澡，看来错过了好戏
<MeaCulpa> mugebjgd:  我也没，但是有游戏玩...
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa: 下了班还对着电脑
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa: 还不和你老婆出行 打夜炮去
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa: 性生活和谐 造就和谐家庭
<MeaCulpa> mugebjgd: 擦，边打边blowjob不幸福阿？滚一边去小娃娃
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa: 你在上海那破地方确实心老的快
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa: 不到40就开始装60的了
<jusss> blowjob是？
<mugebjgd> jusss: 你经常做的事情
 * Miao :-)
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<zer4tul> mugebjgd: 你暴露了
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * Miao :-)
<adam8157> roylez: 傻乐
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<piggybox> blowjob=咬
<Miao> oh.kick
<mugebjgd> zer4tul: 暴露啥？
<zer4tul> mugebjgd: 基友本性
<Miao> gay?
<zhpeng> 困死了
<zhpeng> 困死了
<zhpeng> 困死
<zhpeng> 了
<mugebjgd> zer4tul: 准备周末和老婆去树林里打野炮
 * zer4tul 一直处于困得半死的状态
<mugebjgd> zer4tul: 基个毛啊
<Miao> ....
<adam8157> ...
<Miao> 能不能私底下讲
<mugebjgd> zer4tul: 去美国的时候 我邀请ofan 搞基 他不来
<Miao> 这样
<zer4tul> mugebjgd: ……
<roylez> adam8157: 昨天那个defect，有没有可能backport到6.1和6.2
<adam8157> roylez: 是没啊
<roylez> adam8157: 什么意思？
<adam8157> roylez: 可以要求
<zhpeng> adam8157, 我要求发我50W年薪
<jusss> mugebjgd: 都n年了，还对野战这么有兴趣，:-(
<adam8157> roylez: 目前还没有backport, in progress
<mugebjgd> jusss: 人生需要激情
<MeaCulpa> roylez: LinkedIn是不是抽风了...有人mail我北京的Java 职位...尼玛
<adam8157> zhpeng: 我是你的triple就可以
<mugebjgd> jusss: 人生需要基情
<mugebjgd> jusss: 来吧
<jusss> mugebjgd: 对同一个女的激情。。。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: dm-multipath是RH维护的还是社区维护的？
<zhpeng> juss
<mugebjgd> jusss: 不一样的
<zhpeng> jusss, 你有多P癖？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 那配置文件一个乱字
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 不知道...
<jusss> zhpeng: 没有
<palomino|working> why... , roylez
<mugebjgd> zhpeng: 他是撸管癖
<jusss> mugebjgd: 有毛不一样，穿着衣服估计比不穿衣服有激情，不穿衣服是不是看烦了？
<zhpeng> mugebjgd, OMG他喜欢多人一起禄
<mugebjgd> jusss: 野战和床上搞完全不一样
 * adam8157 喂喂喂
<jusss> mugebjgd: 那你还不如去电视台表演撸管gw
<MeaCulpa> http://www.koenhauser.com/
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y Koen Hauser
<jusss> 激情总是来的快，去的也快，:-(
<gfrog> zhpeng: 同意发乃50w，单位改日元。
<adam8157> gfrog: 求r1945 的commit
<gfrog> adam8157: 不是发给你了么
<adam8157> gfrog: github上没那个commit 求你们的tree
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 灯下
<gfrog> adam8157: 等下
<binker> ssd
<binker> 想买SSD硬盘
<gfrog> adam8157: upstream commit a9b137d2fe8c4da156590ed769b8f04db2168165
<gfrog> adam8157: history rewirte 真讨厌。
<adam8157> gfrog: thanks
<gfrog> adam8157: 这个commit有啥奇怪的啊。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃为嘛那么看重它。
<jusss> gfrog: 在xterm里用不了ibus是怎么回事？就打开了X
<adam8157> gfrog: kernel这边目前跑得东西是在这版本上, 结果svn挂了
<gfrog> adam8157: wow
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，那个svn不会恢复了呢，
<adam8157> gfrog: 为啥
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃们都迁移到git上吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 据说是个老机器，没人维护，系统版本太老，所以就关了拉倒
<adam8157> gfrog: 好吧
<gfrog> jusss: 不知道，俺不用xterm那种gaoji货
<imadper> adam8157: 我从别人那里借了一个机器. 然后在beaker上面选择重装系统. 一直是排队. 但是机器已经借给我了呀. 是不是我需要先释放这个机器才能重装?
<adam8157> imadper: provision
<imadper> adam8157: w我是在这里选的. 但是这个任务一直在排队...
<MeaCulpa> http://maisongray.com/shop/a-la-plage-a-la-piscine/cat_18.html
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 发现firefox的一个问题，请教大家有什么办法可以解决！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384427 关于ubuntu12.04下面使用firefox14看电影，无法Esc退出全屏的问题，请问大家有什么办法解决，谢谢了！不明白这种问题是firefox的bug,还是adobe flash player的问题，对了adobe flash player …
<zhpeng> adam8157, gfrog 妈的一堆活儿
<gfrog> zhpeng: 乃很忙？
<zhpeng> gfrog, 你看，周一和周五，本来就不该干活儿嘛。。
<gfrog> zhpeng: 乃被惯坏了
<MeaCulpa> .
<gfrog> zhpeng: 乃来我们组就知道了。
<MeaCulpa> 有活干真幸福
 * gfrog 8小时内能把活干完就很幸福了。
<zhpeng> gfrog, 。。。。。什么组
<gfrog> zhpeng: 乃旁边组。
 * MeaCulpa cable全部断掉，CEC被窝烧烂，工期不变活没法干
<zhpeng> gfrog, 。。。。。俺们组才叫忙死
<zhpeng> gfrog, 。。。。。难道这就是XX公司特色？
<gfrog> zhpeng: 拉倒吧，乃们组下班跑得最快
<zhpeng> gfrog, 开玩笑，比如俺，今天8点不到就来公司了
<zhpeng> gfrog, 当然，看了一个多小时小清新网页之后足够清醒了才开始干活儿而已
 * adam8157 12:30来的
<gfrog> adam8157: 没事改api接口/返回值是不是件罪大恶极的事。 @_@
<adam8157> gfrog: 当然是, 绝对是
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<zhpeng> gfrog, ---->改成一个返回值，忽略所有错误
<gfrog> adam8157: 今天又干一次，不过好在调用的地方不多。。
<adam8157> hamo: oldnoconfig  == yes ""|make slientoldconfig   ?
<hamo> adam8157:  what?
<adam8157> gfrog: 尽量别这么干, 另外再写个都比这好
<adam8157> hamo: kernel makefile
<gfrog> adam8157: 没关系，python不涉及到abi兼容，只要把关联的地方改掉就好了。
<hamo> adam8157:  额...为啥发我这个？
<adam8157> hamo: 问你呢
 * microcai gtk3 改了  api 不兼容了，卻沒啥好東西帶來。罪惡
<hamo> adam8157:  问点在哪？
<adam8157> hamo: 问你是不是同等的作用
<jyfl987> microcai: 狗屎用什么方法烹调都不好吃
<hamo> adam8157:  好吧..
<hamo> adam8157:  不是吧...
<gfrog> jyfl987: 乃还吃过这东西 。。
<gfrog> jyfl987: 犇
<microcai> jyfl987: 那你還吃
<hamo> adam8157: make oldconfig这个如果发现.config不适合现在的版本，会走文本接口问新的配置
<hamo> adam8157: silentoldconfig是不会问的
<adam8157> hamo: make oldnoconfig  和  yes ""|make slientoldconfig
<adam8157> hamo: 看清啊
<jyfl987> gfrog: microcai lol
<adam8157> hamo: 好吧 我要交patch...
<gfrog> adam8157: ding
<gfrog> adam8157: 顶
<jyfl987> gfrog: 发现我们搞web开发终于也有了个偷懒的理由了
<jyfl987> gfrog: 别人是正在编译程序  我们现在可以说 正在倒数据 哈哈哈
<roylez> adam8157: in proress是啥意思？要多久
<adam8157> roylez: bug号再发来下?
<microcai> hamo: 會
<roylez> adam8157: 845135
<jyfl987> roylez: bug号一般带#把
<jyfl987> #884881
<adam8157> roylez: 哦 这个目前还没有backport到6.[0123]的计划, 你可以通过正常渠道联系我们, 要求backport
<gfrog> roylez: 主席，乃还纠结这个bug呢。。。
<jyfl987> microcai: 最近不会又在写文章把
<gfrog> roylez: 如果乃要backport，可以clone这个bug到6.[12]上去，不过不知道乃有没有权限设z-stream
<night_> anyone here?
<night_> 有人做过scrapy的吗
<microcai> jyfl987: 還這寫同一篇
<microcai> jyfl987: 5000個字，哪有那麼快寫好
<jyfl987> microcai: 你在写评论员文章把
<microcai> jyfl987:  nop
<jyfl987> microcai: 有生意的话要照顾我哈
 * jyfl987 不知道weechat支持xmpp conference否
<feiyao> irc://irc.ubuntu.com/xfce-cn
<microcai> jyfl987: 行
 * microcai wgm 出來
<microcai> jackarain:  hi ~~~
<jackarain> hello
<microcai> jackarain: ：D
<jackarain> microcai:i see you
<kk> jackarain, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<jackarain> kk: 好...
<microcai> jackarain:  顯示器上只有一個了？@！
<microcai> jackarain:  顯示器只有一個了？@！
<jackarain> 没
<jackarain> microcai:有呢, 看到没?
<microcai> jackarain:  把另一個關閉了？
<microcai> jackarain: 看到了
<jackarain> 呵呵
<microcai> jackarain: 爲啥那個桌面沒任務欄
<microcai> jackarain: 現在有了
<jackarain>  microcai: windows就是这样
<microcai> jackarain: 垃圾 window
<jackarain> microcai: 我要吃饭, 懂不, 没windows, 工作没啦
 * microcai 文章已經寫到 system compositor 那一節啦
<sjd_zeus> 不要排斥windows嘛
<jyfl987> microcai: 继续忽悠
<jackarain> microcai: 都在用windows, 公司里
<jackarain> microcai:几乎每一个公司都是用win的, 很少用linux的, linux只是咱学习和兴趣用用.
<imadper> jackarain: 只能说贵公司这样吧..
 * imadper 
 * imadper 你们两个把micro才
 * imadper 破键盘!
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求助：删除旧内核，开机不识别鼠标 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384431 新买的无线鼠标插上就能用 昨天删除旧内核，重启后不识别鼠标 必须要拔掉鼠标接收器，再次插入才识别 求解决方法，谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 youzhiyili — 2012-08-17 14:32
<zhpeng> 解决方法就是舍弃ubuntu皈依archlinux
<namoamitabuddha> Hurry Ubuntu!
<imadper> zhpeng: 没死过? arch几次坑人... mkinitcpio一次, glibc一次... 完全不管用户死活...
<imadper> zhpeng: 那些ubuntu遇到一堆问题的. 用了arch之后, 问题更多了....
<imadper> adam8157: 强烈建议ops把那些占着机器不放也不跑测试的人, 加入黑名单. 优先级降低一级!
<zhpeng> imadper, 没事啊，我系统都一年半了
<zhpeng> imadper, 现在还在逐步迁移rc.conf。。。。
<zhpeng> imadper, 技术不过硬啊亲
<imadper> zhpeng: 运气好... 当年的mkinitcpio, 一升级, 所有/usr单独挂载的人都死了..
<zhpeng> imadper, 噗
<imadper> zhpeng: 只能说你没分开挂载, 运气好...
<adam8157> hamo: 忘了signoff了...
<zhpeng> imadper, glibc哥们儿挂过一次，之后修复了。。
<imadper> zhpeng: 我没挂. 我看新闻了先....
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 白鼠是必要的
<tenzu> glibc挂掉被迫重装
<adam8157> hamo: signoff再提交一遍?
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 tenzu 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<zhpeng> imadper, 我一直用archlinux在公司办公
<zhpeng> imadper, 所以现在很小心了
<imadper> zhpeng: 我也是用arch在公司办公..
<tenzu> palomino|working: 破马你应该轻抚XX笑而不语
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<zhpeng> imadper, 我擦，终于有同志了
 * palomino|working 轻抚 tenzu 笑而不语
<tenzu> 主席万岁~~!
<roylez> palomino|working: 叫你丫摸叫兽
 * palomino|working 轻抚 主席 笑而不语
<tenzu> 破马要逆天
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> ... , tenzu
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) 
<palomino|working> 暴力阿。。 , roylez
<palomino|working> mem[Physical: 17.6GB, 72.3% free - Swap: 7.6GB, 100.0% free]
<roylez> palomino|working: 话说回来，你跟叫兽面基过没？
<palomino|working> 没。。
<Lrush> 你们用IRC 什么客户端？
<jyfl987> roylez: MeaCulpa adam8157 你们玩新闻组么
<palomino|working> xchat , Lrush
<jyfl987> 话说新闻组真可以走p2p网络来着
<roylez> jyfl987: 不玩
<jackarain> pidgin
<Lrush> me too！
<Lrush> xchar
<Lrush> xchat
<jyfl987> roylez: 我希望有个p2p网络的订阅发布中心  大家都用自己的公钥来匹配订阅者 过滤信息什么的
<jackarain> pidgin 功能简单, 主要聊天集成
<palomino|working> pidgin试过一下，不太习惯
<zhpeng> palomino|working, me too
<jackarain> 没有 轻抚 xxx 笑而不语 这种功能...
 * palomino|working 轻抚 jackarain 笑而不语
<Lrush> 恩，有很有趣的新闻，我们都没有看到；很多信息都这样过去了。
<jyfl987> 跟我说？？ Lrush
 * palomino|working ♪(´ε｀ )
<tenzu> jyfl987: 你赶快搭建一个
<palomino|working> 还有4小时就下班喽~~
<jackarain> palomino|working:磨洋工, 告诉你老板, 开除你
<jackarain> :-D
<namoamitabuddha> 这里是 Ubuntu 频道
<tenzu> palomino|working: 破马在开发区?
<jyfl987> tenzu: 这个倒是可以做一个  不过你要赞助我一个vps
<lokirf> irc用weechat...
<jyfl987> tenzu: 这个vps用来做index server
<palomino|working> 在和平 , tenzu
<tenzu> jyfl987: 我ssh都是申请免费的, 哪儿来vps
<jyfl987> tenzu: 你赞助点人民币去linode买个512的就可以了
<tenzu> palomino|working: 啊, 离得不远
<palomino|working> 是阿 , tenzu
<jyfl987> tenzu: 或者赞助一个公网能访问的机器就可以
<tenzu> jyfl987: 都木有
<jyfl987> palomino|working: 你几块内存
<palomino|working> 6条
<jyfl987> tenzu: 胡说 你学校里会没有服务器？
<jyfl987> palomino|working: 不同容量的？ 17.6怎么玩出来的
<tenzu> palomino|working: 有空一起出来耍耍, 参加个TJLUG gathering啥的
<palomino|working> 4*3+2*3 , jyfl987
<jyfl987> 我自己家用的是 4Gx4
<palomino|working> 天津还有LUG阿 , tenzu
<tenzu> jyfl987: 有服务器也不归我用
<jyfl987> palomino|working: 好挫
<palomino|working> 我这主板是三通道的 , jyfl987
<tenzu> palomino|working: 你这家伙...
<jyfl987> tenzu: 奉献下嘛
<palomino|working> 真不知道。。 , tenzu
<palomino|working> 6个槽 , jyfl987
<palomino|working> 所以.. , jyfl987
<palomino|working> 一般在哪儿活动呀 , tenzu
<RavenChan> = =arch的mailing list里为systemd这事吵起来了
<tenzu> jyfl987: 真没有server, 我现在连办公用的台式机都没有
<tenzu> palomino|working: 就在天大109咖啡室
<tenzu> 这周日就有活动
<palomino|working> 周日有预约了。。
<palomino|working> 天大建筑学院109咖啡室?
<jyfl987> tenzu: 真可怜 那学校是发的 mbp?
<tenzu> palomino|working: 反正我周日也去不了
<palomino|working> :o , tenzu
<tenzu> palomino|working: 对啊, 附中西楼
<jyfl987> palomino|working: 好2 是amd6腿那个什么一龙？
<tenzu> jyfl987: 擦, 我自己的
<palomino|working> 完全不认识 , tenzu
<jyfl987> tenzu: 有钱人
<palomino|working> no，第一代i7 , jyfl987
<palomino|working> 我在南开还老迷路呢。。 , tenzu
<jyfl987> palomino|working: 怎么会 我也是i7 是双通道呢
<tenzu> palomino|working: 每个月第三个周日活动, 我带你去啊
<tenzu> palomino|working: 虽然人比较少
<jackarain> 我也想配个i7 3770 玩玩...
<palomino|working> 你的是i7 8xx还是后来的2xxx 3xxx , jyfl987
<jyfl987> 我想要个arm blade
<jyfl987> palomino|working: i7 9xx把
<palomino|working> i7 9xx是三通道的，后面都是双通道了
<palomino|working> cpu[8 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.60GHz w/ 8192 KB L2 Cache]
<jyfl987> 我上京东看下 到底买的是什么
<palomino|working> 汗
<jackarain> 有没有用i7 3770的兄弟? 体验怎么样?
<palomino|working> 我用3770k , jackarain
<jackarain> palomino|working: 体验如何?
<palomino|working> 不好超 , jackarain
<palomino|working> 不如2600k , jackarain
<palomino|working> 所以要不在乎超频的话，3770就行了，不用买带k的
<jackarain> palomino|working: 我想买个玩玩呢, 怎么说也是第一代22ns技术呀
<palomino|working> 这代可坑爹了 , jackarain
<palomino|working> 铁盖下面用的劣质硅脂 , jackarain
<palomino|working> 温度很高 , jackarain
<palomino|working> 上一代是焊上的 , jackarain
<palomino|working> 所以好超 , jackarain
<jackarain> palomino|working: 可以自己买点硅脂
<palomino|working> 开盖有风险，不敢- - , jackarain
<palomino|working> 看见好几个开盖开坏了的 , jackarain
<imadper> palomino|working: 马叔, 你的机器配置那么高, 用来干嘛的?
<palomino|working> 3770k用来打游戏啦。。 , imadper
<tenzu> imadper: 下电影
<palomino|working> 工作机是一个3240t , imadper
<tenzu> palomino|working: 玩啥游戏?
<palomino|working> fps居多吧 , tenzu
<imadper> palomino|working: 看av用啥?
<palomino|working> 3240t , imadper
<jyfl987> palomino|working: 2600
<jackarain> palomino|working: 你3770配什么板子?
<palomino|working> 上网阿，看片阿，工作阿
<palomino|working> 都3240t
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 12.04下使用umask的奇怪问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384432 设置了umask以后，切换到别的目录下，umask的设置又还原了~~ joseph@Apollo:~$ umask 0022 joseph@Apollo:~$ umask 002 joseph@Apollo:~$ umask 0002 joseph@Apollo:~$ cd /opt joseph@Apollo:/opt$ umask 0022 joseph@Apollo:/opt$ cd - /home/joseph josep …
<palomino|working> 华硕那个 p8z77-v deluxe , jackarain
<tenzu> palomino|working: 我下好了prototype 2, 还没机会玩
<palomino|working> 我也是 , tenzu
<palomino|working> 堆了可能得有800g游戏没完呢 , tenzu
<palomino|working> 只能等退休玩了。。
<tenzu> palomino|working: 还有一个darksiders 2, 苦于没有windows机器
<jyfl987> palomino|working: 买点好烧的游戏吧  我看你退休了也玩不成  只能以后烧给你了
<tenzu> palomino|working: 你可以被劝退, 木哈哈哈哈哈
<palomino|working> ..... , jyfl987
<jyfl987> cfy呢
<palomino|working> darksiders2出了?_?
<tenzu> palomino|working: TJU的PT里已经有了
<palomino|working> ...... , tenzu
<palomino|working> 还真有 , tenzu
<palomino|working> 14号的 , tenzu
<palomino|working> :-/ , tenzu
<palomino|working> 我被时代抛弃了 , tenzu
<tenzu> palomino|working: 摸摸破马
<palomino|working> 看看明年的haswell咋样，好就换，把3770k拿公司来...
<jackarain> palomino|working: 你的3770k到手价是多少?
<palomino|working> 我查查。。
<palomino|working> 2280
<palomino|working> 4月买的，现在便宜了
<palomino|working> 你要不追求超很多，买不带k的就行
<jackarain> palomino|working: wowooo..都没比现在贵多少
<palomino|working> 不带k的也能超到4.1
<palomino|working> 我这带k的才超了4.5..
<jackarain> 要买就买3770k吧, 价格都在同一位置了...
<palomino|working> 3770只要1800吧
<jackarain> 3770k, 现在应该是二千多一点
<jusss> Oooops: xterm里面有个input Method选项，能指定ibus吗？
<palomino|working> 能多超零点几g , jackarain
<palomino|working> 但没有vt-d , jackarain
<palomino|working> 自行取舍吧。。 , jackarain
<jyfl987> palomino|working: 让 主席送你一个power的
<palomino|working> 主席有power阿
<jyfl987> 要不让 MeaCulpa 送也成
<palomino|working> ...
<jusss> 在只打开X和xterm里面能用ibus吗？
<palomino|working> 不知
<jusss> palomino|working: 我用ibus-daemon -rdsx 没把它调出来
 * imadper 天底下还有 马叔不知道的事情? 
<palomino|working> ......
<imadper> palomino|working: 破马叔, gaoji呀!
<palomino|working> =_=
<palomino|working> 跟你搞基?不好吧
<imadper> palomino|working: 有什么不好?
<imadper> palomino|working: 说来听听?
<palomino|working> 不利于频道里年轻人身心健康阿
<imadper> palomino|working: 这里面还有人健康吗?
<palomino|working> ...
<night_> ？
<night_> 说什么
<imadper> qiao: 你最不健康~!
<palomino|working> imadper求基友 , night_
<imadper> night_: 讨论马匹的健康问题.
<night_> 机油。。。
<imadper> palomino|working: 破马叔..
<daffodi> 应该大部分是健康的吧
<palomino|working> :D
<night_> imadper, 很现代啊
<binker> 怎么在硅博客户端添加 脸 *谱 帐号阿？
<binker> 已经认证
<binker> 但就是添加不了
<imadper> night_: 我老了..
<binker> 真的很奇怪
<binker> 只能网页访问
<palomino|working> 老夫聊发少年狂 , imadper
<imadper> palomino|working: 马叔你不老~ 你是少马~~
<palomino|working> .....
<daffodi> 瞅瞅牙齿，几岁了
<imadper> daffodi: 去, 不许调侃破马叔!
<tenzu> 拉磨的时候记得蒙上眼睛
<palomino|working> 我大学毕业时，还是上个世纪。。
<imadper> palomino|working: 马叔, 话说 3670k这个cup好吗?
<palomino|working> 3670?没这个型号吧
<palomino|working> 只有3770 3570
<daffodi> 上个世纪，嗯1999年么
<imadper> palomino|working: 有呀!!
<tenzu> 97
<palomino|working> ... , daffodi
<imadper> palomino|working: http://www.smzdm.com/amd-advanced-micro-devices-the-a6-3670k-quad-core-2-7ghzfm1-interface-black-box-boxed-desktop-processors-529-00.html
<kk> imadper,啥网址y AMD 超微 A6-3670K（四核/2.7Ghz/FM1接口）黑盒盒装台式机处理器　529.00»什么值得买
<palomino|working> amd的= =
<palomino|working> 渣！
<daffodi> APU啊
<daffodi> 还以为是I7
<huntxu> imadper: 你提醒我了
<palomino|working> A8 3850貌似还凑合
<imadper> huntxu: 啥?
<huntxu> imadper: 给妹子升级电脑
<palomino|working> :o , huntxu
<palomino|working> 新macbook? , huntxu
<imadper> huntxu: 呦~ 破费了呀~
<huntxu> imadper: 弄套AMD的组合，就不用整天抱怨机器慢了
<huntxu> palomino|working: 你赞助？
<palomino|working> ......
<palomino|working> 还是自力更生吧
<imadper> huntxu: 恩, 反正是妹子用
<huntxu> imadper: 1k就能跑得很欢乐了
<palomino|working> ......
<gfrog> huntxu: 难道AAA组合很给力？
<imadper> huntxu: 是呀. 内置的gpu玩游戏还不错~
<palomino|working> 妹子太容易打发了
<huntxu> gfrog: 不求给力，但求够用
<daffodi> 个人感觉不是很给力
<daffodi> 不过妹子应该好打发
<palomino|working> 得看啥样的妹子
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿乃是没见过打游戏的妹纸
<imadper> gfrog: 只是找一个廉价解决方案而已
<palomino|working> 要是认准了要mac就不好办了。。
<daffodi> 表说是玩剑三的妹子
<gfrog> imadper: 扔个kvm guest给妹纸。
<huntxu> imadper: 不过其实现在她用的这台也还行，E2160+1G ram，08年的配置估计是
<imadper> gfrog: host呢? 哪儿搞
<daffodi> 这机器……做啥用
 * gfrog 剑三算毛，打wow/D3/CF/DNF的妹纸才是真妹纸
<imadper> huntxu: 不错了... 没必要升级吧? 给他重装下系统, 速度不会慢的吧... 1grom惨了点
<gfrog> imadper: 乃的本子啊
<imadper> gfrog: 我的本子? 怎么啦?
<daffodi> 说真的，个人以为剑三比WOW吃硬件
<huntxu> imadper: 懒得重装了
<imadper> huntxu: 你给他换新电脑, 不用重装??????????
<gfrog> imadper: 原来是胡须要装电脑给妹纸。
<daffodi> CF什么的集成显卡轻松搞定
<gfrog> imadper: 我以为是乃呢。
<imadper> gfrog: 恩, 不是我. 我没钱.
<tenzu> 仙剑3么?
<huntxu> imadper: 额，那就先别换
<imadper> huntxu: .....
<gfrog> imadper: 乃是帝都有房的壕
<imadper> huntxu: 妹子都不好好哄!
<daffodi> 什么仙剑三，金山的剑侠情缘叁
<jusss> ofan: 搜到你的窝了
<imadper> gfrog: ... 壕个毛... 没钱!@
<gfrog> imadper: 壕
<huntxu> imadper: 。。。
<huntxu> imadper: 有房的就是不一样
<sjd_zeus> 谁推荐个好玩的游戏呀
<tenzu> 剑侠情缘系列一个都没玩过
<daffodi> linux底下玩的么
<palomino|working> 上古卷轴5
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<sjd_zeus> win上玩的也可以
<imadper> huntxu: ..... 你还能给妹子换电脑... 我跟妹子出去吃拉面都是妹子出钱, 我真没钱了... 工资还不发, 这周末还得蹭妹子的饭吃
<huntxu> imadper: 不能带回家吃饭啊
<binker> 	
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: ET
<binker> imadper 上3870K
<daffodi> 很久没玩游戏了，最近在玩模拟器，网游帮人代玩剑三
<imadper> huntxu: 家远, 带到我家, 吃饭, 然后就该回去了...
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 老滚++
 * palomino|working momo MeaCulpa 
<huntxu> imadper: 远才有借口留下...
<binker> 怎么在硅博客户端添加 脸 *谱 帐号阿？
<binker> 已经认证 2012年08月17日 15时28分32秒
<imadper> huntxu: 5点前要到家
<gfrog> palomino|working: 乃是 hamo 扮演的破马嘛？
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 我们老头玩得RPG几乎都死光了，就剩下老滚了
<palomino|working> 我乃正牌马
<palomino|working> 哈哈，是啊 , MeaCulpa
<huntxu> imadper: 第二天早上5点？地铁还没开啊
<imadper> palomino|working: 正牌破马?
<gfrog> palomino|working: 乃也喜欢momo？ gaoji 马呢。
<imadper> huntxu: ...................................
<palomino|working> .... , gfrog
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 gfrog 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 老滚是啥?
<palomino|working> momo只是这个的简化版！ , gfrog
<palomino|working> the elder scroll , tenzu
<gfrog> palomino|working: gaoji
<palomino|working> 人称老头滚动条 , tenzu
<palomino|working> 简称老滚 , tenzu
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 现在流行那种把眼珠子挖出来置于脑后45度的奇怪RPG
<sjd_zeus> ET玩不明白
<palomino|working> 那种玩着晕 , MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 恩，老头子，小时候摸到的RPG都是第一人称的，老派
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 现在的娃娃都是第三人称
<palomino|working> ...
<tenzu> palomino|working: 我竟然没玩过
<MeaCulpa> 我记得那时候M&M, Wizardry
<tenzu> 我太嫩了我
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 老滚牛阿
<palomino|working> -o- , tenzu
<daffodi> RPG大部分都第三人称的吧，仙剑，伊苏什么的
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 只要你愿意，可以裸女大战
<palomino|working> 5代卖了1200多万份了 , tenzu
<MeaCulpa> daffodi: 那是后期
<huntxu> imadper: 北京的麦当当优惠券能不能在广州用啊
<MeaCulpa> daffodi: 最早的rpg, 第一人称的居多
<ghast> Fallout 有人玩過嗎
<imadper> huntxu: 麦当当是什么???
<gfrog> huntxu: 为毛不能啊。
<imadper> huntxu: 麦当劳?
<huntxu> gfrog: 全国的么？
<palomino|working> 我只玩过3和新维加斯 , ghast
<gfrog> imadper: 麦当娜她妹儿
<daffodi> 80后，木见过早期的
<gfrog> huntxu: 没写限定地区就是全国的
<huntxu> gfrog: 有些是什么河北北京天津才能用的啊
<daffodi> 难道你们说的是古墓和生化系列
<gfrog> huntxu: 乃智能机不？ 该装买当当优惠券的app
<imadper> huntxu: http://store.taobao.com/shop/view_shop.htm?user_number_id=770471374
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 首页-享乐乐--专注灭蚊灯-居家日用/厨房餐饮/卫浴洗浴- 淘宝网
<gfrog> huntxu: 到买当当直接给店员看手机。
<huntxu> gfrog: 没装过...
<MeaCulpa> daffodi: tenzu http://is.gd/TWz260
<imadper> huntxu: 这个叫做麦当当
<gfrog> huntxu: s/买/麦/
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: ...
<huntxu> gfrog: 中国大陆地区部分麦当劳餐厅...
<huntxu> gfrog: 这什么修辞手法...
<gfrog> huntxu: 没事儿，全国的。
<hamo> adam8157: .
<MeaCulpa> 中文早就烂了
<imadper> huntxu: 穷人, 吃不起麦当劳, 表示不知道优惠卷的作用...
<palomino|working> ........
<hamo> adam8157: 刚才一个老外坐我这用我电脑...丫还用我的帐号给你发消息...
<adam8157> hamo: 晚了, 已经给kernel提交三个patch了
<huntxu> imadper: 那个字念quan4,北京人。。。
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<ghast> MeaCulpa: 你覺得中文爛嗎
<adam8157> hello 是他发的啊
<hamo> adam8157:  牛蛋蛋
<hamo> adam8157: 是啊
<hamo> adam8157: 类似我啦
<MeaCulpa> ghast: 中文被人乱用，语法混乱
<imadper> huntxu: 券嘛~
<gfrog> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋
<hamo> adam8157: 雷四我了
<adam8157> hamo: 擦, 你俩是一对啊
<adam8157> gfrog: hamo kconfig的而已
<imadper> huntxu: 我们读券儿~
<gfrog> adam8157: 犇
<imadper> adam8157: 牛牛牛
<huntxu> adam8157: 犇
<palomino|working> 哦，我也读券儿
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 我以前只玩过传统日式RPG, 美式的没机会接触
<MeaCulpa> hamo: gaoji
 * gfrog 说起来我也可以给qemu发patch呢。
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: ...那也叫rpg...那叫reg
<hamo> adam8157: 这老外还问我这是不是你boss...
 * gfrog 喵的，应该仔细研究qemu代码了。
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: ...那叫reg, 角色体验游戏
<hamo> adam8157: 你发个ping，他就回了个hello...
<adam8157> hamo: 必须是啊
<hamo> adam8157: 滚粗！
<huntxu> ...
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 买不起电脑, 只能在游戏机上玩
<palomino|working> lol , HajasLm
<palomino|working> lol , hamo
<ghast> MeaCulpa: 嗯 我覺得中文這個語言很模糊 沒有英文那麼準確 .. 我的感覺而已
<hamo> adam8157:  This patch add support for setting ARCH to 'the machine hardware
<hamo> name'(`uname -m).
<imadper> ghast: 一下子就让人听懂了, 还有什么意思~
<adam8157> hamo: ... 你监视我
<hamo> adam8157:  你妹...你发公共列表还怕我看...
<huntxu> hamo: 乃太坏了
 * hamo momo palomino|working
<imadper> hamo: adam8157 干嘛你都看到了?
<hamo> huntxu: 我坏？
<hamo> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋啊...给kernel的基础架构提补丁...
<huntxu> hamo: 乃有了老外，还老是关注阿当
 * MeaCulpa 现在电视里念新闻的主动和被动都不分...小学生都知道把字句被字句
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: hamo 跨过gaoji?
<adam8157> hamo: 擦, 不过你这么一说显得很高级
<imadper> 把字句: 酷胖被破马践踏了.   被字句: 破马把酷胖践踏了.
<palomino|working> .......
<huntxu> hamo: 居然是顶层目录的gaoji补丁
<palomino|working> 我躺枪了?
<huntxu> adam8157: 话说非官方ml收录速度真快...
<imadper> palomino|working: 不, 你没吃亏..
<palomino|working> ...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 播音的要有你这觉悟..
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 酷胖叔, 你好可怜, 答应你, 下次我造句的时候让你践踏别人好了~
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 他还用反了
<adam8157> huntxu: ml的解释真多
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 没事，我无所谓的，得失自知
<tenzu> 啥叫ml?
<gfrog> adam8157: maillist嘛，还有啥？
<palomino|working> 累阿
<palomino|working> 还得坚持3小时
<adam8157> gfrog: 山狮
<imadper> gfrog: markup language
<imadper> gfrog: 标记语言
<imadper> MeaCulpa: :)
<gfrog> tenzu: ml=millilitre
<gfrog> adam8157: 山狮嘛儿？
<gfrog> imadper: 啥？
<tenzu> gfrog: 毫升?
<gfrog> tenzu: .
<huntxu> gfrog: mountain lion...
<imadper> 谁玩过老游戏, 血狮?
<gfrog> huntxu: 哦。。。
<palomino|working> ......
<palomino|working> 血狮。。
<daffodi_> 我恨死ZTE的破烂无线上网卡了，刚才又掉了
<tenzu> imadper: 听说过, 没玩过
<jusss> tenzu: make love
<imadper> tenzu: 应该玩玩. 如果你的电脑够好的话
<palomino|working> 吴刚前些天还来我们公司了呢...
<imadper> palomino|working: 你的机器玩那个卡不卡?
<gfrog> palomino|working: 月亮上砍树那货嘛？
<palomino|working> 不知道
<palomino|working> 血狮的策划.. , gfrog
 * adam8157 # Your branch is ahead of 'origin/master' by 3 commits.
<daffodi> 什么血狮，不是那个很烂的号称PK红警的那个吧
<tenzu> imadper: 听说bug超多
<gfrog> palomino|working: wow
<gfrog> palomino|working: 他是个很厉害的樵夫呢
<imadper> tenzu: 不是bug的问题. 是一个97年的游戏, 你用i7玩都卡.
<palomino|working> ...... , gfrog
<daffodi> 你要用97年的硬件玩……
<gfrog> imadper: dos的？ dos的很容易理解。
<palomino|working> 伐树比嫦娥对他更重要 , gfrog
<imadper> gfrog: 恩, 内存被限制的太厉害了
<gfrog> palomino|working: 我猜是准备砍树作床
<palomino|working> .......
<huntxu> gfrog: 草地不行么
<gfrog> imadper: 乃要装个guest用实模式跑
<huntxu> gfrog: 非要床干嘛...
<gfrog> huntxu: 月亮上都是环形山哦亲。
<gfrog> huntxu: 硌得慌
<tenzu> imadper: 难怪叫神作
<huntxu> gfrog: 那就山坡上，更有情调哦亲
<daffodi> 没准哪天会掉下个陨石什么的
<gfrog> imadper: 据说qemu（kvm）的实模式模拟很差劲。
<imadper> gfrog: 不知道是不是dos的. 我没晚过
<gfrog> huntxu: 一下high到月亮上？
<imadper> palomino|working: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjcyODAyMjA0.html
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 【比血狮更傻更天真的游戏】囧的呼唤第101期—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<huntxu> gfrog: .
<palomino|working> lol
<palomino|working> 斯大林大战火星人么
<imadper> palomino|working: ...
<imadper> palomino|working: 破马大战XX
<palomino|working> ....
<daffodi> 为啥我还是更喜欢喵星人大战汪星人
<palomino|working> 我玩过一个叫一线生机的游戏
<palomino|working> 基本上造出一个坦克就能过关了
<imadper> palomino|working: 我玩过一个叫biko3的游戏
<palomino|working> .... , imadper
<imadper> palomino|working: 不过是demo
<palomino|working> 那个游戏不好玩
<imadper> palomino|working: 那什么好玩?
<palomino|working> des blood 4?
<palomino|working> 后面illusion的游戏我基本就没玩过了。渣优化，画面不怎么样，对显卡要求真高
<daffodi> 看到了I社的名字……
<palomino|working> :) , daffodi
<adam8157> hamo: 我的patch一下子就沉了...
<adam8157> hamo: kernel真活跃
<roylez> hamo: 蛤魔
<adam8157> hamo: 毛儿
<daffodi> 求推荐款稳定好用的3G上网卡
<binker> 华为的
<binker> 最快最稳定了
<microcai> jackarain:  hi
<microcai> jackarain:  回來啦
 * hamo ...
<binker> 款式又酷
<binker> 	
<daffodi> 我对快没要求，别像现在这个这样半小时罢工两次的
<binker> daffodi
<binker> 肯定不会
<binker> 华为的上网卡质量很可靠的
<binker> 中兴也不错
<binker> 这两家的质量都很好
<binker> 其他的杂牌不推荐
<daffodi> 我现在就ZTE的
<binker> 不是吧
<binker> 我也是用中兴的哦
<binker> AC581
<daffodi> MF100传说质量很渣的那款
 * gfrog 早
<binker> 我是整天挂着
<binker> 连续挂多少天都没问题
<jusss> 怎么打开ibus在X里？heip
<daffodi> 我这卡时间长了肯定要罢工的
<adam8157> gfrog: 你和 imadper 一样, 什么时候打招呼都是"早"
<binker> 哦
<binker> 他是在西半球阿
<gfrog> adam8157: 晚
<binker> 所以说早哦
<adam8157> ...
<binker> 现在他们那里太阳还没上山呢
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 怎么加不了FB的帐号阿
<binker> 硅博
<binker> 可以添加推特
<jusss> 在gdm里面ibus能用，为啥关掉gdm就不能用了？
<imadper> adam8157: 谁跟我学?
<daffodi> 关掉GDM你桌面还有么
<adam8157> imadper: gfrog
<imadper> gfrog: 早~
<gfrog> imadper: 早
<daffodi> 多少生活在西半球的……
<binker> 怎么加不了FB的帐号阿
<jusss> daffodi: 我开了两个X,一个里面是gdm+fvwm,另一个是fvwm,
<Cherrot> jusss: 蛋疼么这不
<Cherrot> jusss: 干嘛俩X
<jusss> daffodi: 第一个里面能用ibus,另一个为什么不能用
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哎，我的alias风格无人跟随，switch里一坨，算了，随大流不玩了...
<jusss> Cherrot: 这不是向知道ibus不能用的原因吗
<Cherrot> jusss: 我啥时候说过？ 不记得了啊。。。
<imadper> jusss: 这么想知道... 读代码去....
<jusss> imadper: 读谁的代码？
<Cherrot> jusss: 哦  看错了  看成我了
<imadper> jusss: ibus.
<daffodi_> 我受不了了……又掉了
<daffodi_> 吃饭去
<Cherrot> daffodi: 我用SSL还老掉呢  烦淫
<hamo> adam8157: 一般按我的时间，我基本等5天如没没人理我我就resend或者ping他们
<adam8157> hamo: ping? reply?
<hamo> adam8157: ping...
<adam8157> hamo: 去哪ping?
<jusss> imadper: 这种情况应该有发生过呀，
<adam8157> hamo: resend难道是同样的mail再发一遍?
<imadper> jusss: 你先问问这里多少人直接用x吧
<jusss> imadper: 那些只装wm的人怎么解决输入法的问题的？
<imadper> jusss: 我就是只装得wm. 但是我从来都用fcitx
<imadper> jusss: 直接xinit里面写exec stumpwm的
<jusss> imadper: fcitx多少字节
<imadper> jusss: 懒得算.
<imadper> jusss: 管这个干嘛? 运行起来比ibus流畅就是了
 * Cherrot openshift里有tree命令～好方便
<byNcz> 有这么好用？
<jusss> imadper: 我怕没那么多流量下载。。。
<byNcz> 我一直用ibus 觉得还行吧
<Cherrot> jusss: 真可怜。。。
<byNcz> 就是词库有点小
<Cherrot> byNcz: 确实好用
<imadper> jusss: 你还没连上网呢?
<Cherrot> byNcz: ibus影响打字速度
<imadper> byNcz: ibus貌似也有云输入法了吧
<roylez> Cherrot: 渣
<imadper> roylez: 早, 主席!
<Cherrot> roylez: 乐主席好～
<jusss> imadper: 没，现在是手机
<byNcz> fcitx用什么词库？
<imadper> jusss: 那你先连网再搞别的..
<Cherrot> roylez: 乐主席用ibus?
<imadper> jusss: 下载一个wicd
<Cherrot> byNcz: 我用sunpinyin
<imadper> Cherrot: 你才用ibus呢, 你们全家都用ibus
<Cherrot> byNcz: sunpinyin爽死，搭配fcitx爽爆
<byNcz> 我用ibus五笔
<jusss> imadper: 还得等一个星期后，才有网
<Cherrot> imadper: 。。。。
<Cherrot> byNcz: 哦 原来是用五笔的  我错了……
<byNcz> fcitx有五笔的没？
<imadper> byNcz: 当然有了
<Cherrot> imadper: 主席用码表输入～
<jusss> roylez: X 下直接用的输入法，有没
<palomino|working> ...... , Cherrot
<imadper> byNcz: 仓颉/冰蟾/自然码/二笔啥的都有
<Cherrot> byNcz: 有的啊
<jusss> roylez: 或者怎么用ibus在没开dm de
<imadper> jusss: 什么是X?
<byNcz> 哦 我去下个试试看
<Cherrot> imadper:  xxx / 3 =X
<jusss> imadper: X :0
<imadper> Cherrot: xxx-xx=x
<imadper> jusss: 啥?
<jusss> imadper: $X :0
<imadper> jusss: 什么呀?
<jusss> imadper: 难道我理解错误？
<imadper> jusss: 我不知道呀, 我不知道你说的x是什么
<jusss> imadper: 没开wm de dm的X
<imadper> jusss: 连wm都没有...
<jusss> imadper: 王淫说你想让X是什么X就是什么
<imadper> jusss: 那你问不出来了, 这里就没人这么用
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求gps记录软件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384433 请问，有好的gps记录软件么？最好是U下面的，要求，可以记录路径，显示在谷歌地图上，并且可以求出路径区域面积。 有么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 chole — 2012-08-17 16:04
<Cherrot> jusss: XIM是干嘛的？可以用么？
<Oooops> 破蛋蛋，你们rh用啥通讯录的。
<Oooops> 破乐乐。
<jusss> Cherrot: 啥是XIM?
<Oooops> 连一个标准的通讯录都没。草
<zhpeng> Oooops, 对。。
<jusss> Oooops: 不开de dm,只开wm,ibus怎么用不了？
<zhpeng> Oooops, 还真没。。
<daffodi> XIM我猜是x input method
<adam8157> Oooops: ldap
<adam8157> Oooops: 我是回家锻炼的...
<Oooops> 不像一个系统啊。
<Oooops> 呸ldap也只是读那db
<Cherrot> jusss: 我也不知道
<Oooops> 回家，，你不出去找妹子的？全天候锻炼啊。
<adam8157> Oooops: ...
<adam8157> Oooops: 你不mention我 我是没notification的
<Oooops> 至少，固定一个通讯录文件也够啊。rh这都不做
<Oooops> -f $contact or $contact=`locate -beLin 1 *.vcf`;
<Oooops> 我只好这样找。
<Oooops> adam8157: 我知道没关系的。“蛋蛋”可以触发你。
<adam8157> Oooops: 我们有staff roster, 但是不提供直接的数据库
<adam8157> Oooops: 你的nick才是蛋蛋
<Oooops> 关键是要db固定嘛
<Oooops> 。。。
<Oooops> lol
<Oooops> rh挣钱了。赶紧要他们搞一个固定的通讯录。
<adam8157> Oooops: 不会提供的, 以前有, 后来关掉了
<Oooops> 难道等freedesktop去规定一个？
<Oooops> 难道我指定一个？好吧。 ~/.contact.vcf
<Oooops> 可以吧
<Oooops> 这么简单的事情，也不做。还天天云计算。打倒rh
<Oooops> 顺便打倒蛋蛋
 * Cherrot 蛋蛋是不是用来生小红帽的？
<Oooops> 乐乐不出来。本来准备一起打倒的。破18m
 * adam8157 afk, 休息会儿
<jusss> Oooops: X下输入汉字，
<Oooops> jusss: 嘛。输入就是
<jusss> Oooops: 没dm,只有wm,掉不出来ibus
<Oooops> 月月不在。唉。还是fd搞一个标准通讯录出来，靠谱些。
<Oooops> jusss: 直接启动ibus就是。
<jusss> Oooops: 怎么启动？
<Oooops> 想怎么启动都成啊
<Oooops> ä½ startx?
<jusss> Oooops: no, X :0&
<Oooops> 这啥
<jusss> Oooops: 打开X
<Oooops> 启动wm之前，之后，都可以启动ibus
<jusss> Oooops: $X :0&
<Oooops> 哪里这样启动哦 Xephyr?
<jusss> Oooops: tty下$X :0&打开的X
<Oooops> 没这样启动过。那你wm怎么启动的？
<jusss> Oooops: 这样tty7就变成了X
 * gfrog 蛋蛋又去打台球了。
 * Cherrot 蛋蛋打蛋蛋去了
<jusss> Oooops: tty1下$fvwm -display :0&
 * gfrog 难道蛋蛋还在调戏妹纸？
<Oooops> 你这脱节了。直接startx和X一样嘛。
<Oooops> 使用.xinitrc启动fvwm和ibus就是
<Cherrot> jusss: 不是startx啊
<Oooops> 你这是启动X，然后再把fvwm用打开的X去启动。何必
<jusss> Oooops: 因为startx会打开gnome,而我又不想改默认配置
<Oooops> 啥哦。使用.xinitrc嘛
<Cherrot> jusss: 哦忘记你要俩X了
<jusss> Oooops: 我开了两个X
<jusss> 最多一次开过4个X
<Oooops> 开2个干嘛。不同的X? 那要会话管理。
<gfrog> Oooops: oops神。
<Oooops> 开几个无所谓。关键是你是要不同的wm?
<Oooops> 下班了。自己去看.xinitrc
<jusss> Oooops: 在gdm+fvwm里ibus能用，只有fvwm里ibus不能
<Cherrot> 好奇登录Openshift自动加载的脚本是啥……
<jusss> 。。。谁来帮帮俺呀
 * gfrog 蛋蛋在讲冷笑话，果然冷场了。。
<daffodi> 两个X，两个不同用户么
<daffodi> 还是两个X进程
<jusss> daffodi: tty7一个X,tty8一个X
<daffodi> 这个……不知道，你要不看看VNC那块吧，我忘了哪本书里有提到过，但是没有说开俩X的事
<Cherrot> 开俩Xserver貌似不难啊
<Cherrot> jusss: 你不是都已经开了俩了么
<jusss> daffodi: 关键不是开俩X,关键是没用startx启动的X里不能用ibus
<Cherrot> daffodi: DCC直连聊天是什么东东？
<adam8157> gfrog: ....
<daffodi> 我才折腾IRC，很多东西不明白……
<jusss> Cherrot: 传文件或不过服务器
<daffodi> 刚不小心点错了
<Cherrot> jusss: 哦  原来这样
<daffodi> 不过没考虑过两个X同时用Ibus的问题
<jusss> daffodi: 不是用startx打开的X,用X :1打开的X
<daffodi> 那个也没考虑过，因为远程基本都用控制台的，VNC之类的很少用
<jusss> daffodi: 那用X :1打开的X不能用ibus?
<daffodi> 这个真的不知道，不是不想帮你
<hamo> adam8157: 。
<adam8157> hamo: 干啥
<jusss> daffodi: 哦，
<hamo> adam8157: 没事...这老外真烦...动不动就拿我电脑上网...
<hamo> adam8157: ping就是回复一个ping就行了
<adam8157> hamo: 他没电脑么...
<hamo> adam8157: 上不了百度的网
<hamo> adam8157: 你改makefile当心没人理...
<kk> 新 编译或打包 • 【求助】需要库已经安装并存在，但是编译时，仍然缺少库 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384437 我在安装libdrm-2.4.38时，执行./configure checking for PCIACCESS... configure: error: Package requiremengts (pciaccess >=0.10) were not met: No package ‘pciaccess’ found Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH envi …
<hamo> adam8157: 一般都是没人管的...
<adam8157> hamo: =,=
<jusss> daffodi: startx和X :0打开的X有什么不同？
<daffodi> 我个人的理解应该是没什么不同，就像网卡地址一样，不过硬要说的话就是一个是本地一个是远程
<adam8157> hamo: 你求职有啥新消息么?
<daffodi> 我对X方面了解的不是很多，基本就桌面应用那块
<adam8157> gfrog: 有人在打么?
<gfrog> adam8157: 打毛儿？ 豆豆？
<adam8157> gfrog: 台球
<gfrog> adam8157: 队列已经很长了
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃走的那瞬间不是没人打么
 * microcai 文章已經投出~~~
<adam8157> gfrog: 他俩不敢挑战我我就走了
<gfrog> adam8157: 渣
 * microcai 今天帽子好多啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 看看去
<jusss> daffodi: xinitrc里只有一行. /etc/X11/Xsession
<jusss> daffodi: 别的啥也没有
<daffodi> 这个可以改的，按照要求改，如果没装过GDM之类的，可以在这里写statrx之类的初始化X
<daffodi> 你可以看下有没有手册页
<jusss> daffodi: 用startx打开的X能用ibus, X :0打开的X里不能用ibus，感觉很神奇
<hamo> adam8157: RHEL6现在已经dracut呢..
<gfrog> hamo: 恩，早就是了呢
<hamo> gfrog: gaoji RH
<gfrog> hamo: 感脚dracut挺难用的呢。
<hamo> gfrog: 蛋蛋又打球去了？
<gfrog> hamo: .
<xxd> 有装ubuntu 12.04的吗？好用吗
<gfrog> hamo: 我在pantry码字，蛋蛋在那打台球。差距呢。
<hamo> gfrog: 啧啧...码字还要默默注视着蛋蛋，敢情真好那
<gfrog> hamo: 注视毛儿，丫在那high呢，动静真大。
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 小米手机发布全新MIUI桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384441 http://v.youku.com/v_showMini/id_XNDQwMDkzMDg0_ft_0.html 手机实景桌面早有，但小米家的这个全新的自由桌面你肯定新鲜（因为昨天才发布的嘛..） 国人期待许久的米2终于发布，四核啊，伤不起啊，很多人连PC …
 * Cherrot 原来中文的语言代码是 cmn  伤不起……
 * gfrog Gentoo在qemu maillist里被人吐槽了呢，说gentoo没事就瞎改qemu，XD cc MeaCulpa 
<\rs> jusss: wgetpaste /usr/bin/startx
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 周末又到了
<daffodi> 啥，手机都四核了，我刚换上双核pc没多久
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 该做什么呢  是加紧学习还是出去玩 还是宅在住的地方打游戏
<jusss> \rs: startx那个脚本里没有写关于ibus的东东
<jusss> \rs: /etc/X11/Xsession.d/下有80im-switch
<byNcz> go home
<byNcz> goodbye all
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我电脑的硬件配置已经快被超越了。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 被手机超越
<cleamoon> UbuntuTalk, 你的手机其实已经超越整个阿波罗计划所用的电脑了
<jzmer> 有没有办法通过 fontconfig 更改 ttf 的 preferred subfamily?
<zouqiang> 大家觉得中科院自动化研究所怎么样？
<daffodi> 没去过，不知道
<UbuntuTalk> [陈兴龙] 你考研吗
<zouqiang> 我去工作
<zouqiang> 那里招聘
<zouqiang> 我只是不太清楚那边的待遇如何
<zouqiang> 自动化研究所主要是搞软件的
<UbuntuTalk> [陈兴龙] 听起来不错
<daffodi> 我感觉自动化研究所应该是做电气的，怎么搞软件呢
<zouqiang> 是搞软件的
<zouqiang> 我开始以为是搞硬件为主
<zouqiang> 面试的时候
<zouqiang> 有5个教授
<zouqiang> 还问我精通哪些语言
<zouqiang> 他们说这里需要我懂6种编程语言
<daffodi> 好多
<daffodi> 那样中科院那专门做软件的，需要多少语言
<cfy> adam8157_away: roylez_: @free.kindle.com好久不理我了。。。
<roylez_> cfy: .
<cfy> roylez_: 它理主席么？
<roylez_> cfy: 现在居然不收mobi格式了
<cfy> roylez_: 什么意思？
<bw39dCN> 请问如何下载整个博客网站
<bw39dCN> 网上用wget的方法都不好用
<daffodi> 那些方法大概被防火墙拦截了吧
<microcai> daffodi: 只需要懂 VB
<neoblackcap> 大家好
<kk> neoblackcap, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<neoblackcap> 今天刚买了电脑，装了mint
<neoblackcap> 但是wifi总是打开不了
<neoblackcap> 有人知道怎么回事吗？
<daffodi> 网络管理器是啥
<daffodi> 网卡驱动装了没
<Lrush> 驱动问题把，
<neoblackcap> 开始的时候是可以的
<neoblackcap> 后来就总是启动不了
<neoblackcap> 一按on就自动变回off
<daffodi> 换个系统试过没……或者换个网络管理软件
<neoblackcap> 换个系统是指换别的发行版？
<daffodi> 嗯，包括win在内的其他系统
<neoblackcap> windows下可以检测到
<Lrush> 驱动问题吗？acpi_osi=Linux 试一下；
<neoblackcap> 不过wifi总是好奇怪
<neoblackcap> 我的手机上的了，但是电脑的密码总提示错误
<daffodi> wpa2?
<daffodi> wpa_supplicant装了没
<neoblackcap> 这个不知道
<neoblackcap> windows下应该自带的吧？
<neoblackcap> 可是win也不行
<daffodi> win下的wpa2是网卡驱动带的，我个人认为
<daffodi> 这样，你先用windows把网卡搞定看看，win下面驱动什么的多，解决方法相对多点，确定网卡硬件没问题
<cfy> roylez_: 主席，你现在怎么传书给kindle?
<roylez_> cfy: ä¹°
<cfy> roylez_: 哦。。。好吧
<neoblackcap> ok,我先试试
<microcai> jackarain hi
<microcai> jackarain1:  hi
<jyfl987> fua
 * jyfl987 fua
<microcai> jyfl987:  ?
<jyfl987> microcai: fk u all
<microcai> jyfl987: 你好像 jj 太小了
<jyfl987> microcai: 恩  让你不满意？
<microcai> jyfl987: 不是，是拿不出來
<jyfl987> microcai: 我还以为是口感不好
<microcai> jyfl987: 因爲你  fuck 人多了，不行了
<microcai> jyfl987:  該去變性了
<jyfl987> microcai: lol 包括你
<CyrusYzGTt> 本尊回省城了，
<microcai> jyfl987:  no no , 是dandan。我不在帝都
<minus2731> hi all
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] hi
<kk> minus2731, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<jyfl987> microcai: 你明明在我脚下
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 西宁？
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ..在廣府，，
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 廣府的 市區。。
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 深圳？
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 你是假冒的，。
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 广东省会不是深圳么
<jyfl987> 不是为了靠近香港搞活经济嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ t jyfl987 這個假冒的竟然不知道我說的省城 廣府 是指什麼
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
<adam8157> roylez_: 赐予你力量
<roylez_> adam8157: 肯定是死蛤蟆
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ v5
<adam8157> roylez_: 你喜欢德运还是欧德宝?
<roylez_> adam8157: 啥？
<adam8157> roylez_: 牛奶
<roylez_> adam8157: 我恨牛奶
 * jyfl987 好一招棒打微菜
<microcai> jyfl987:  原來那個是假的啊
<jyfl987> microcai: 显然是
<user8888> 有没有人开发android软件的？
<microcai> user8888:  沒有
<jyfl987> user8888: 有 我开发过 但没开发出来 lol
<user8888> jyfl987: 我也想看看，据说是一个方向，:)
<gfrog_> jyfl987:
<gfrog_> jyfl987: ji
<gfrog_> jyfl987: hi
 * gfrog_ 竟然突然脑残了，擦。
<user8888> 目前的android上面似乎有原生的开发环境了，比如aide，terminal ide之类的
 * gfrog_ 早
<user8888> jyfl987: 不知道这类原生的开发环境是否好用，感觉在x86上面的eclipse这样的交叉编译比较麻烦
<daffodi> 不是都是用模拟器的么
<jyfl987> gfrog_: 咋？
<gfrog_> jyfl987: 没事，
<jyfl987> user8888: 有个毛交叉编译？？
<jusss> daffodi: 像这样
<caleb-> 不是都用 SDK?
<user8888> daffodi: 如果原生开发靠谱的话，不是更加方便吗？
<user8888> jyfl987: 啥？
<jyfl987> gfrog_: 绝对有事  没事要陪误工费给我
<jyfl987> user8888: 哪里有交叉编译？
<user8888> jyfl987: 在x86上面开发，不算交叉开发吗？可能不叫编译
<jyfl987> 我想买个10寸左右的平板
<gfrog_> jyfl987: 您慢走
<user8888> jyfl987: 搭建环境搬家比较麻烦
<jyfl987> user8888: 那是编译到jvm 有个毛交叉 照你这么说 我写py 岂非也是交叉编译了
<jyfl987> pyvm也可以跑arm mips上
<user8888> jyfl987: 是啊，交叉毛啊
<user8888> jyfl987: 那玩意根本是解释执行的
<user8888> 哈哈
<jyfl987> user8888: 那不就是了  不过android开发确实有交叉编译
<jyfl987> user8888: 但那是NDK 不知道eclipse管不管
<jyfl987> gfrog_: 拿钱来
<user8888> jyfl987: 估计也管吧，
<jyfl987> 我很想用make那一套开发android的
<jyfl987> java自己搞一套 增加学习成本
<user8888> jyfl987: 直接在android设备上面开发，不知道是否更加方便
<caleb-> jyfl987: 自己写 makefile
<user8888> jyfl987:  我没有开发过，看了看桌面环境的搭建，感觉挺麻烦的
<piggybox> 那么小屏幕上写代码有啥方便的
<user8888> piggybox: 可以ssh到桌面环境嘛
<user8888> piggybox: 桌面环境就编辑用，编译和执行直接就在android手机上面
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我的N9有终端，busybox。但是没有实体键盘，在上面敲代码很蛋疼
<user8888> UbuntuTalk: 为啥不ssh过去开发？
<jyfl987> user8888: 我也想过
<jyfl987> user8888: 我打算弄个forth的ide在 android触屏设备上开发
<jyfl987> caleb-: 恩
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 所以，我经常ssh到桌面。
<jyfl987> piggybox: 编程不一定要写好多代码
<jyfl987> piggybox: 有的开发是靠拖拉的 图形化编程什么的
<user8888> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.spartacusrex.spartacuside&hl=en
<jyfl987> 而forth是从已有关键字来组成新关键字的 这种情况你可以搞个关键字树来做选择 就可以了 何苦写许多代码
<user8888> jyfl987: 另外，我听说原生开发，兼容性比较好什么的，不太容易出问题
<jyfl987> user8888: 这是胡说
<jyfl987> user8888: 屏幕不一样  你用点阵图肯定完蛋 用矢量图就走样
<user8888> jyfl987: 什么意思？点阵图？
<user8888> 我还是有空的时候试一试吧
<caleb-> 开发环境成熟多少年了，真没必要原生
<user8888> 原来我也认为手机屏幕太小，开发程序不方便，而且担心打包之类的工作时，arm的那个cpu是否够，现在看起来似乎没什么问题
<jyfl987> 不扯了 我还在加班呢 你要继续说 得付误工费
<caleb-> 除了极少数硬件问题，不必原生 debug
<jyfl987> 现在手机屏幕分辨率高多了
<user8888> jyfl987: 加啥班啊～～
<jyfl987> 加班coding
<user8888> caleb-: 但是似乎不方便
<user8888> caleb-: 具体孰优孰劣，还希望有人能说上一二
<user8888> 我是不太懂，只看看网络上面的网友咋评价
<user8888> 给个指点，然后准备也开发个什么东西玩玩
<caleb-> user8888: 一般实机和开发机都是分开的
<jyfl987> caleb-: 我比较喜欢在目标产品上开发  比如 用开发板我就不喜欢 具体的产品支持刷机我喜欢
<user8888> caleb-: 上次看哪里说到，好像是编译android的rom还是什么的，说啥内存要求16G，至少4核心？
<caleb-> jyfl987: 浪费时间…
<user8888> jyfl987: 我也听有前辈说，直接在目标机器上面编译比较好
<jyfl987> caleb-: 玩而已
<jyfl987> user8888: 额 我不是说在目标机器上编译
<daffodi> 16G内存……真奢侈
<daffodi> 我记得小米有个开发文档，没说要那么多内存
<user8888> daffodi: 我听说的，好像是编译整个ROM之类的。所以就怕了，不敢搞了，要求太高，手头没有这样搞性能的电脑
<piggybox> 手机最多1个g内存，16g是里面的闪存
<daffodi> user8888: 最多慢点而已
<user8888> piggybox: 不是啊，是PC用于编译ROM，不是指手机，那个1G的RAM和16G的flash，it人士还是不会弄错的
<jyfl987> 我机器刚好可以
<jyfl987> 不过那是指4.0
<user8888> jyfl987: 真有性能要求啊？好像还是标准/最低配置啥的
<jyfl987> 推荐而已
<piggybox> 哦，明白
<jyfl987> 你有功夫跟他耗 用swap就是了
<piggybox> 不过开发应用为什么需要编译rom呢？
<user8888> jyfl987: 就编写个软件，没有什么性能要求吧？
<user8888> piggybox: 具体不知道，可能编译高级货，需要ROM有变化吧，只能自己编译ROM了
<daffodi> 我不玩了……5分钟掉线3次，联通这啥破网
<jusss> daffodi: 换dns试试？
<daffodi> jusss: 不是dns的事情，网络连接软件显示有信号，但是网卡自动断开连接，
<yall> 'ls
<jyfl987> 那个是 从源码完全编译一个rom
<yall> 'log
<jyfl987> 准确的叫  AFS  Android From Scratch
<yall> jyfl987: Clfs?
<jyfl987> 打包rom 理论上许多软件都不用弄
<jyfl987> 全都 .dex
<chuyizi> 怎么这么安静
<daffodi> 在学习手机ROM制作
<chuyizi> 问一下    Vbox的VBoxGuestAdditions_4.1.8.iso文件是否得单独下载
<daffodi> 这镜像做什么用的
<daffodi> 感觉像VMWARE tools
<chuyizi> vbox增强功能
<daffodi> 你需要么
<chuyizi> 恩
<chuyizi> 无法共享文件
<daffodi> 共享文件？用网络不行么
<daffodi> nfs什么的
<chuyizi> 虚拟机
<chuyizi> 和主机共享
<daffodi> 对啊，虚拟机通过网络和主机共享啊
<chuyizi> 我在研究一下
<daffodi> 你要直接拖放的那种的话就要装增强了
<daffodi> 不过那东西一般windows用
<daffodi> 我原来在vmware里面装windows的时候装过增强，确实挺方便，不过装linux的时候没装过
<ifceux> 原来如此，加了self，表示是个实例，不加表示是个属性。
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu server 12.04安装完后输入自己设置的用户名密码无法登陆 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384456 症状如题所示；密码是七位的弱密码。 按照网上提供的找回密码的方法：“ 重新啓動 在grub prompt時按ESC鍵 按e進入修改模式 選取起始kernel的一行, 按e 到最後一行,  …
<XwinX> jyfl987:
<StarBrilliant> 擦，刷了我这样满满4大屏 http://img.vim-cn.com/30/8d109333dc168a56ce09b5cdd9d300ecca52f2
<jyfl987> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004JF4NOQ
<kk> jyfl987 ⇪ t: Vim and Vi Tips: Essential Vim and Vi Editor Skills,2nd ed.: Jacek Artymiak: Amazon.com: Kindle Store
<jyfl987> XwinX: 有毛事
<XwinX> jyfl987: 无事
<StarBrilliant> 刚刚那刷屏……刷的……
<jyfl987> XwinX: 陪我误工费
<XwinX> jyfl987: 你有啥工
<jyfl987> XwinX: 我在加班
<XwinX> jyfl987: 加个屁班
<XwinX> jyfl987: 别加了, 回家吧
<jyfl987> XwinX: 有个同事 聊点八卦
<jyfl987> XwinX: 我买了几斤冬瓜塘
<XwinX> jyfl987: 没吃过, 不知道
<jyfl987> XwinX: 那我买两斤给你发个快递？ 就昨晚下单 今天到的 北京城的
<XwinX> jyfl987: 不要, 不吃糖
<jyfl987> XwinX: 那随你了  我现在特别想找陈皮糖吃
<XwinX> jyfl987: 没吃过, 不知道
<jyfl987> XwinX: 小时候应该都吃过
<XwinX> jyfl987: 吃过也忘记了
<daffodi> 陈皮糖是什么
<XwinX> jyfl987: 我对吃的东西很少能记住名的
<XwinX> jyfl987: 更别说对上号了
<daffodi> 冬瓜糖么，就是糖腌的冬瓜呗
<jyfl987> daffodi: 是的 我懒得做么 那么多才40几块钱 我的时间远比这个贵嘛
<XwinX> daffodi: 那陈皮糖就是糖腌的过期猪皮?
<daffodi> XwinX: 陈皮糖没吃过，不过陈皮是一味中药
<XwinX> daffodi: 不是死猪皮?
<daffodi> XwinX: 应该不是的……
<daffodi> XwinX: 陈皮是桔子皮好像
<jyfl987> 是的 桔子皮
<daffodi> XwinX: 反正是植物
<jyfl987> 不过多半是食用香精+唐
<XwinX> daffodi: 哦...
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/9d58d9c5081153cc66a2000efdd8414e35bedbbc?pqs=1&authuser=0&hl=zh-CN#
<ofan> 这干嘛的
<ofan> nnd 怎么自动打开摄像头了
<StarBrilliant> 哈哈，你们的kk怎么没有自动贴出来标题呢？
<StarBrilliant> 我们ArchLinux-CN的titlbot可是预告了我们咯……
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 此软编译不通,请赐教,已贴上Makefile,readme以及终端提示. http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384460 首先是文件夹内容 Code: $ ls CHANGELOG  Makefile    rarcrack.h  README.html    test.7z   test.zip LICENSE    rarcrack.c  README      RELEASE_NOTES  test.rar 接下来是readme的主要内容 Quote: ... Softwa …
<jackey> 谁有能用的sop地址，分享下，谢谢
<jackey> 有没有哪位朋友知道的。
<MeaCulpa_> .
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: .
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: VPN down?
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 啥？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 公司的vpn连不上了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 10分钟没人加入我的会议，我取消了
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 尼玛，我怎么连不上...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: vpn好好的
<MeaCulpa_> ...
<StarBrilliant> maplebeats: 来了？
<MeaCulpa_> 尼玛，抽风
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 最近有啥电影看没？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 不知道
<maplebeats> StarBrilliant: 回家了
<StarBrilliant> 冰河4怎么样？
<StarBrilliant> maplebeats: 哦
 * maplebeats 冰河4求电影票
<daffodi> 冰河4还有老雷斯……谁看过
<roylez_> StarBrilliant: 最讨厌这些2 3 4的
 * maplebeats 或者来个妹子也行
<StarBrilliant> maplebeats: Orz的妹子刚走……
 * maplebeats 我要找妹子去看电影，不要基友。。。。。。。
<StarBrilliant> maplebeats: 我也要
<StarBrilliant> 我们一人一半妹子把
<StarBrilliant> 你要上半，我要下半
 * maplebeats 全给你吧，太恶心了
<UbuntuTalk> [Carl] meiren?
<UbuntuTalk> [Carl] :-P
<imles> daffodi: 冰河4好看～
<imles> StarBrilliant: 上周我才和我亲爱的看过呢
<maplebeats> :-X
<StarBrilliant> imles: 擦，你这样说我们diao丝怎么放过你
<imles> StarBrilliant: 屌丝？
<StarBrilliant> imles: 交出你的亲爱的
 * maplebeats 每次看电影周围只有基友。。。。
<StarBrilliant> 我们共享
<imles> StarBrilliant: 囧……
<StarBrilliant> 你要上半部分，我要下半
<piggybox> 美式动画电影总是一个套路，没啥新意啊
<StarBrilliant> piggybox: 和妹子看才有心意呢
<maplebeats> StarBrilliant: 寂寞了么
<StarBrilliant> 嗯嗯
<imles> StarBrilliant: 真恶心……
 * StarBrilliant 呜呜呜
<StarBrilliant> imles: 把她的下半给我吧
<StarBrilliant> 我们一人一半
<piggybox> StarBrilliant:  吐了
<StarBrilliant> 哎人家没有妹子，连给我一半都不给……呜呜呜
<maplebeats> StarBrilliant: 娃娃适合你
<StarBrilliant> 娃娃没有真人好
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 开始下battleship了
<cfy> roylez_: 这电影坑爹的
 * maplebeats 拿出你的微信，出去约炮吧。。。
<ofan> piggybox: 什么电影
<roylez_> cfy: 你说个不坑爹的
<roylez_> cfy: 最近老是在tpb下片，字幕都懒得找了
<cfy> roylez黑衣人三
<piggybox> ofan:  他们在说冰河4
<ofan> 奥
<roylez_> cfy: 看过了
<ofan> piggybox: 发现很多动画都外包给日本了
<cfy> roylez_: 感觉怎么样？
<roylez_> cfy: 没印象了
 * maplebeats 为什么你们都看过了，我的会员卡被同学拿走了，不然我也看过了。。。鸣鸣
<roylez_> cfy: 实在不是一部有亮点的片子
<jzmer> 这里有没有人是gentoo-dev的?
<cfy> roylez_: oh...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/7434809/The.Amazing.Spiderman.2012.TS.XViD.AC3.Hive-CM8
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y The.Amazing.Spiderman.2012.TS.XViD.AC3.Hive-CM8 (download torrent) - TPB
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 看这个的评论第一条，我乐了
<cfy> roylez_: 不是 枪版了？
<roylez_> cfy: TS就是枪版
<cfy> roylez_: 哦。。有带TS
<roylez_> cfy: 丫给我做的8kb电子书呢？
<cfy> roylez_: 我要转行了。做不了了
<roylez_> cfy: 插件不错啊
<cfy> roylez_: 这都被kick阿。。
<roylez_> cfy: 是irssi自带的那个吗？
<cfy> roylez_: 是我自己写的emacs lisp
<roylez_> cfy: erc的？
<cfy> roylez_: 嗯
<roylez_> cfy: 貌似还真好使呢
<myoungho> ^_^
<MeaCulpa_> 哎
<cfy> roylez_: ....
<roylez_> cfy: battleship你看了？
<cfy> roylez_: 嗯
<roylez_> cfy: 很渣？
<cfy> roylez_: 我想特效可能可以吧，其他的话，从情节和理论上都很渣
<cfy> roylez_: 没事。
<cfy> roylez_: 无聊看看还不错~
<roylez_> cfy: 我看到youtube上的评论了，删了，不看了，睡觉
<cfy> roylez_: ...... 我看的是9.9G的。
<cfy> Battleship.2012.1080p.BluRay.x264-SPARKS.mkv
<cfy> roylez_: 显摆能翻墙
<roylez_> cfy: 照样是渣片
<UbuntuTalk> blambin 的昵称已更改为 巴滨鱼。
<roylez_> cfy: 9.9G的一坨屎
<cfy> roylez_: 你可以找人玩三国杀阿
<roylez_> cfy: 找你？
<cfy> roylez_: 你不前几天刚培养出一个苗子嘛
<roylez_> cfy: http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/7484619/The_Pirates_Band_of_Misfits_2012_DVDRip_XviD-PTpOWeR
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y The Pirates Band of Misfits 2012 DVDRip XviD-PTpOWeR (download torrent) - TPB
<roylez_> cfy: 开始下这个了
<cfy> roylez_: 我又打不开。。。这啥?
<roylez_> cfy: 三国杀单挑？
<cfy> roylez_: 不，我要睡觉了
<roylez_> ...
<roylez_> cfy: 反了你啊
<cfy> roylez_: 3D的？
<roylez_> cfy: 我下的应该不是3d版
<cfy> roylez_: 电驴链接么？
<roylez_> cfy: 磁力啊
<cfy> roylez_: google越来越邪恶了
<cfy> roylez_: 我搜那部电影，搜到了 泷泽萝拉
<cfy> roylez_: 主席，用的啥带宽的网络？
<roylez_> cfy: 2000块一年，不知道哪家
<cfy> roylez_: 带宽呢？
<cfy> roylez_: 在家用5M的真不爽
<roylez_> cfy: 20M
 * maplebeats 8M路过。。
<ofan> 7M撸过
<cfy> ofan: 你怎么才7？
<ofan> cfy: 最便宜的
<cfy> 。。。。
 * maplebeats 600块路过。。。
<cfy> 都是米国的呀。。。
<cfy> *** maplebeats is AWAY: ♫ 宮村優子 - 心よ原始に戻れ ～2012 Version～ ♫
 * maplebeats what?
<cfy> maplebeats: 你用的啥客户端？
<maplebeats> cfy: 还以是什么，pidgin
<cfy> maplebeats: 神奇的
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 我上次干的蠢事似乎后果不小，到现在都没人来修
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 迅雷离线，然后去单位挂机下载
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 把url给我
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: magnet:?xt=urn:btih:617ed187b49f0033cbf0ce25e6d21584027f415b&dn=The+Pirates+Band+of+Misfits+2012+DVDRip+XviD-PTpOWeR&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.openbittorrent.com%3A80&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.publicbt.com%3A80&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.istole.it%3A6969&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.ccc.de%3A80
<cfy> roylez_: 求url
<cfy> roylez_: 多大的？
<roylez_> cfy: 1G
<cfy> roylez_: 697M....
<cfy> roylez_: qq旋风还添加失败。。
<cfy> roylez_: MeaCulpa_ 我有个699的
<cfy> roylez_: MeaCulpa_ ed2k://|file|The.Pirates.Band.of.Misfits.2012.BDRip.XviD-AMIABLE.preall.com.avi|733974528|55DB45763F4F6299BD2BF8D2B77DBE86|h=AWIBSNEGRTXGIJ47ZYNWKYHAGWIRDXF4|/
<piggybox> *is listening to 日光告别 by 林海*
<cfy> piggybox: 这个是插件？显示当前播放的音乐？
<piggybox> cfy:  应该不是插件，就是客户端的功能，可以读到itune的状态
 * CyrusYzGTt is 人
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 这片子不要字幕还真顶不住
<ifceux> 今天旋风抽风了
<ifceux> 问问，shell read不支持命令记录。按上下箭头，也被当作输入的，有办法让他支持历史记录吗
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: Pirat Band?
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 对
<piggybox> MeaCulpa:  2M/s 已经快下完了
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 恩，又不大
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: roylez_ [#1 SIZE:254.3MiB/699.9MiB(36%) CN:10 SPD:4.4MiBs ETA:1m41s]
<MeaCulpa> 10链接迅雷下载中
<MeaCulpa> 伟大的aria2c
<maplebeats> aria2c下载旋风无压力
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 你那个磁力，bt...貌似火狐不给我下载链接
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 你那里面有字幕？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 从shooter.cn搞了个字幕
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 哦，那我就下cfy那个
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 下好了
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 要不要我帮你copy到你的机器？
<piggybox> 想起以前有个nb的pc游戏叫黏土世界
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我rsync过来...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 我正在看
<MeaCulpa> 哦... :)
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 不用了...
<ifceux> piggybox: 玩kingrush
<MeaCulpa> linux娱乐比win猛多了
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 也好，有空我看看，我去编个mplayer
<jusss> 各位晚安，
<widon> 本站最新wiki离线数据及其访问方法（截止到2012-07-02）
<widon> 这个能不能做成stardict词典的形式啊
<widon> 搞起来太麻烦了
<adam8157> roylez_: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004JF4NOQ   free only for today
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: Vim and Vi Tips: Essential Vim and Vi Editor Skills,2nd ed.: Jacek Artymiak: Amazon.com: Kindle Store
<dabauer> question about ls
 * adam8157 
 * adam8157 afk
<dabauer> how do I use ls to show me the disk space???
<maplebeats> rm -rf /
<keke> 有人吧?这里不是中文irc么?怎么都在说英文?
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: 该T
<MeaCulpa> dabauer: du
<MeaCulpa> dabauer: df
<piggybox> df -h
 * maplebeats 提问者已经阵亡
<dabauer> ok, thanks df seems to work
<keke> 这几天lubuntu死机好几次了,突然就卡住什么都不能动了,控制台都进不去,什么情况?
<piggybox> maplebeats:  orz
<wolftankk> good mignight guys
<wolftankk> midnight *
<maplebeats> keke: 经常的事，习惯就好
<ifceux> s/mig/mid
<piggybox> wolftankk:  night
<ifceux> maid
<keke> 不是吧?不是linux都不容易死机么?
<wolftankk> "mignight".replace("mig", "mid")
<maplebeats> keke: 你把x关掉就不容易死机了
<ifceux> keke: 那是神话。配置不当，都容易死机
<keke> 好吧,x还是需要用的
<ifceux> import re
<ifceux> re.match('mig',mignight)
<wolftankk> 显卡驱动问题?
<maplebeats> keke: 找找log也许能破
<keke> 我也没做什么事情啊,只是打开rhythmbox听听歌,chrome开了几个网页
<dabauer> I have more questions about ubuntu, is this the place to ask them???
<maplebeats> dabauer: yes~
<wolftankk> dabauer yeah
<dabauer> OK, how do I install my epson printer, I got a file from the website, but I can't use it
<wolftankk> keke 你开着htop 然后看看哪些程序占有导致的..
<keke> 这里还有用英文问问题的?
<keke> 天知道什么时候死机,不管他了,多重启几次好了
<ifceux> dabauer: you may read the reference about installing printer on linux.
<dabauer> where is that at???
<maplebeats> dabauer: the printer's website
<wolftankk> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/printing/C/printing.html
<dabauer> ok let me go look at that
 * maplebeats 10.04...
<maplebeats> dabauer: use this https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/printing.html
<dabauer> ok, I went to that website, just let me read first
 * maplebeats 高高兴兴看动漫去
<wolftankk> 打印机驱动有木有通用型的驱动..? 比如说我要装HP/Epson等其中的型号
<daffodi> 打印机驱动……最多说一个牌子的有通用的
<daffodi> HP就有个通用驱动，不过那个通用驱动很烂，不如专用的好用
<daffodi> 困了，刷牙去……
<keke> 都睡了?
<MeaCulpa> 操盘ET睡觉觉
<maucat> 这么晚了
<ghast> 大家都在睡覺嗎
<m0ugly> 我不在睡觉
<m0ugly> 我不能睡觉，就到这里来了
<ofan> 啃鸡排ing
<ghast> 為何不能睡覺呢
<m0ugly> ghast, 因为我吃了药
<ghast> 你病了嗎
<ghast> 什麼藥呢
<m0ugly> 不是医药，可是毒品
<ghast> 哦原來如此
<m0ugly> 我其实没有病
<ghast> 舒服嗎
<m0ugly> 很舒服，但是不可以睡觉
<ghast> 哈哈 到底是什麼毒品呢
<ghast> 好奇
<m0ugly> 是大麻，你认识吗？
<ghast> 我認識，可是沒吸過
<ghast> 不知道這樣算不算認識
<ghast> 呵呵
<m0ugly> 你在这里？
<ghast> "這裡"到底是哪裡呢
<m0ugly> 中国还是台湾？
<ghast> 都不是
<ghast> 你在大陸嗎
<m0ugly> 我打算说‘你在哪里‘，但是打字了打得不对
<ghast> 哦哦
<m0ugly> 我原来在西方，在欧洲
<ghast> 我在阿根廷
<m0ugly> 真的吗？
<m0ugly> 你会说西班牙语吗？
<ghast> 是啊
<ghast> 當然 我是阿根廷人 我只是學會了些中文
<m0ugly> eres argentino?
<ghast> sí
<m0ugly> yo soy español
<ghast> vaya vaya
<m0ugly> volví a españa justo ayer, tras vivir seis meses en latinoamérica
<m0ugly> jaja
<ghast> ah, mirá vos
<m0ugly> no conoces 大麻？
<ghast> marihuana
<m0ugly> claro
<m0ugly> jaja
<ghast> nunca fumé
<ghast> cero drogas yo 呵呵
<ghast> pero sos 華僑?
<ghast> 華裔?
<m0ugly> no
<m0ugly> de hecho, mi familia es vasca
<m0ugly> soy gallegazo
<ghast> hablás euskera?
<m0ugly> sí, por supuesto
<ghast> wow, copado
<ghast> che y cómo es que hablás chino?
<m0ugly> viví en china hace un año
<m0ugly> me marché de allá hace justo un año
<m0ugly> y luego fui a latinoamérica, a perú
<ghast> aah, mirá, qué tal te fue en China?
<m0ugly> muy bien
<m0ugly> tengo ganas de regresar
<m0ugly> si sabes chino es un paraíso
<m0ugly> porque tratan a los occidentales como superhombres
<ghast> sí? qué bueno
<ghast> nunca fui
<m0ugly> hace mucho que estudiás chino?
<ghast> y, empecé en el 2005
<ghast> por mi cuenta nomás
<m0ugly> yo empecé en ...
<ghast> así, tranquilito, de a poquito
<m0ugly> antes de irme a china
<m0ugly> pues creo que en 2010
<m0ugly> va a hacer dos años ahora
<ghast> vaya
<m0ugly> y dónde vivés en argentina?
<ghast> en la capital, buenos aires
<m0ugly> bsas? mendoza? córdoba¿
<m0ugly> oh
<m0ugly> me hubiera gustado visitarla
<m0ugly> pero no tuve tiempo mientras vivía en perú
<ghast> viajás bastante!
<ghast> yo nunca salí del pozo
<ghast> estuve siempre acá
<m0ugly> bueno, es cuestión de echarle ganas, decimos
<m0ugly> me tengo que ir pronto de españa
<m0ugly> por la pobreza creciente
<ghast> está muy mal la cosa ahi?
<m0ugly> está espantosa
<ofan> 。。。。。怎么回事
<ofan> 俩老外?
<ghast> y acá no sabés ... 政府 es un desastre
<ghast> 對啊 我們都是老外
<m0ugly> la kirchner, jaja
<m0ugly> parece pésima
<ofan> 呃呃呃
<m0ugly> parece que ella y su marido se han montado un emporio político muy próspero
<ghast> sí, es para pegarle ... por decir algo ligero
<ifceux> 我没进错频道吧
<ofan> 西班牙语我只会 Hola
<m0ugly> 这个频道不错啊
<ghast> 哈哈不錯唄
<ofan> m0ugly: 你是哪的
<ghast> adiós 就是 "再見"
<m0ugly> ifceux, 只是我们两个人都意识到是会说西班牙语的人
 * ifceux 我沒進錯頻道
<ifceux> m0ugly: 好吧。你們在閒聊，沒有涉及linux的命令。
<ofan> 得整个翻译机器人了
<m0ugly> ofan, 我从昨天在西班牙，在老家
<ofan> m0ugly: 大陆仔吗？
<m0ugly> 可是到那时间我在南欧洲居住
<ofan> 欧洲好啊
<ghast> 遠遠比這裡好 ... (sigh)
<m0ugly> 阿，我说错了，我打算说在南美洲居住
<ofan> 阿根廷美女多啊
<ifceux> m0ugly: 南極可以住人嗎
<ghast> 哈哈也許...
<ofan> 都是好地方
<m0ugly> ifceux, 我不认为如此
<ofan> 这频道越来越国际化了
<piggybox> 哈哈
<ifceux> 怎麼感覺像翻譯了 i don't think so.
<ofan> m0ugly: "我不这么认为” 更好点
<m0ugly> 谢谢
<m0ugly> 我说中文说得不好
<ofan> 这频道，北美，南美，欧洲，澳洲的都有
<ifceux> 中文一點也不難學，這就是為什麽13億人選擇了中文作為母語 lol
<ofan> 就差非洲和南极洲了
<m0ugly> 我总是犯罪错误
<ifceux> 有在埃及的人嗎
<ghast> 不過 繁體字 不容易寫
<ofan> m0ugly: 互相学习 lol
<ghast> 筆畫不少...
<ghast> 簡體我不太喜歡 看起來有點空蕩蕩的
<ofan> ghast: 额 简体写的快
<ifceux> ghast: 有道理。
<m0ugly> 我的问题是我不习惯了读看复杂的汉字
<ifceux> ghast: 簡體字打印的時候省墨水啊
<m0ugly> 我没有习惯 *
<ghast> 這也對了
<piggybox> 繁体有些字过于复杂了
<ofan> 我这字号小，繁体看着困难
<ghast> 對 比如 "鬱悶"中的那個
<ofan> 不过很多文艺青年爱用繁体
<ofan> 非文艺青年也爱用，比如 \rs
<ghast> 哈哈 我練書法時 會用繁體的
<ifceux> ghast: 比如文泉驛上面的那個 n個字組成的字
<ofan> ghast: 练什么字体？
<ifceux> 不過似乎不是繁體也
<ofan> ghast: m0ugly 都是linux党？
<ghast> 其實 不是為了寫的漂亮而練 只是為了記住漢字的形象和意義
<ghast> 我用archlinux
<ofan> great
<ofan> #archliux人好多
<ofan> 都插不上话
<ghast> 很久沒上那個
<ifceux> ofan: php中在匹配字符串的時候，使用正則快還是通配符快
<m0ugly> ofan, 当然是
<ofan> 哈哈
<ofan> ifceux: 有什么区别？
<ifceux> ofan: 沒有區別嗎？我不知道啊。
<ghast> 通配符 是 wildcard ?
<ifceux> 是
<ofan> ghast: 是的
<ghast> 知道了
<ifceux> ghast: 有區別嗎
<ifceux> ghast: 在速度上
<ghast> 不知道
<ghast> 我不會php
<m0ugly> ghast, 你是计算工程师吗？
<ghast> 哈哈我只是個學生而已 我沒工作 (懶漢...)
<ghast> 你呢
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/201942.htm
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 好奇号火星车工作团队：比起PC 我们更爱Mac_cnBeta 科学探索_cnBeta.COM
<mugebjgd> ghast: 你猜
<ghast> 啊?
<mugebjgd> ghast: 法国的留学生？
<mugebjgd> 男的女的？
<mugebjgd> ghast: 约炮么
<ghast> 我不是留學生
<mugebjgd> ghast: 那你是？
<ghast> 我不在中國
<ghast> 呵呵
<mugebjgd> ghast: 我也不在中国
<ghast> 哦
<ghast> 你在哪裡呢
<piggybox> learncodethehardway.org Zed A. Shaw一个人写了这么多教程
<mugebjgd> ghast: 你不是学生么
<mugebjgd> ghast: 台湾的？
<ghast> 我就是學生 可是不是留學生
<ghast> 阿根廷人
<mugebjgd> ghast: 阿根廷人啊
<mugebjgd> ghast: 华人？
<ghast> 不是不是 我是阿根廷人
<ghast> 只是喜歡學中文而已
<mugebjgd> ghast: 哦
<ofan> mugebjgd: ...
<mugebjgd> ghast: 还会打繁体字 牛逼
<mugebjgd> ofan: 干嘛？
<ghast> 哈哈 反正這是 輸入法的功能
<ghast> ibus-pinyin那個 夠好用的
<ofan> http://www.humblebundle.com/
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: The Humble Bundle for Android 3 (pay what you want and help charity)
<mugebjgd> ghast: ibus太慢
<ghast> 只可惜沒有sogou pinyin那麼厲害
<ghast> 有更好的嗎
<mugebjgd> ghast: fcitx
<piggybox> ghast:  你中文学了多少年啊？
<ghast> 第一次看見這個名字
<ghast> 2005開始的 不過我只是自己學 有空就學一點 很慢慢的
<ghast> 我沒去中國
<mugebjgd> ghast: 你是男的还是女的？
<ofan> ghast: 这汉语水平可以当老师了
<ofan> mugebjgd: 这么饥渴
<ghast> 不會吧 哪裡有那麼厲害呢
<mugebjgd> ofan: 还行吧
<mugebjgd> ofan: 没有你饥渴
<ofan> mugebjgd: 滚
<ghast> 男的  呵呵
<ofan> space cam这游戏不错
<ofan> spacechem*
<piggybox> ghast:  自学到这水平真厉害。你不说我是完全没感觉出你不是中国人
<mugebjgd> ghast: 可以变性
<mugebjgd> ghast: ofan很喜欢你
<ghast> 哈哈哈 我不想要變性  夠變態的
<mugebjgd> ghast: 没关系 他变
<ofan> ghast: mugebjgd 变过两次
<ofan> ghast: 他很有经验
<ghast> 有個朋友常說我是孔子的弟子 ... 真狂 他信這些...
<ghast> (前世的)
<ghast> 哈哈哈 可惡
<ghast> 變性...呸
<ofan> :]
<ghast> 冏
<mugebjgd> ghast: 你伤了ofan的信
<mugebjgd> ghast: 你伤了ofan的心
<ofan> ghast: 囧都知道啊
<mugebjgd> ofan: 这货一定是你派来的
<ghast> 是啊 幾年前 一個大陸的朋友跟我解釋有這個 火星字 的東西
<ofan> mugebjgd: 你又闲的蛋疼
<ofan> ghast: 曾经火星字很流行
<ghast> 現在呢
<ofan> 被镇压了
<ghast> 被鎮壓?
<ofan> ghast: 就是大家觉得都太脑残了，批评很多
<ghast> 哈哈哈 同感同感
<mugebjgd> ghast: 被我裆吻腚了
<ofan> http://www.introversion.co.uk/uplink/  这游戏我初中的时候就玩了，现在竟然还有
<kk> ofan,啥网址y Uplink
<piggybox> ofan:  啊，囧已经不流行了？那现在用什么表达呢
<ghast> 冏 那個 我倒覺得可笑
<ofan> piggybox: 不知道，现在没新东西了
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 现在流行用 你妹来表达
<ofan> 装个mono
<mugebjgd> ofan: 干嘛用
<ofan> 玩游戏
<mugebjgd> ofan: 什么游戏？
<ofan> mugebjgd: spacechem
<ghast> 問一下 fcitx 這個 好用嗎 比ibus好嗎
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我看看
<ofan> ghast: 好用
<ofan> mugebjgd: 还有uplink
<ghast> ok
<ghast> 你用fcitx-sunpinyin? -googlepinyin? -libpinyin? 哪個最好呢
<ghast> 有幾個選項
<ofan> ghast: libpinyin吧
<ofan> ghast: 可以都装上，感觉没什么区别
<piggybox> sunpinyin的引擎还是不错
<piggybox> google pinyin不是开源的，如果你计较这个的话。。。
<ofan> 以前用sunpinyin,现在用默认的，没啥感觉
<mugebjgd> 我就用自带的pinyin
<ghast> ibus-sunpinyin 和 fcitx-sunpinyin 有何不同呢
<ghast> 可以輸入繁體嗎
<ghast> 我好喜歡繁體 ... 呵呵 :)
<ofan> 都可以
<ofan> ghast: 简体繁体只是编码不一样，输入都一样的
<ghast> 輸入一樣， 不過我記得 SCIM 不能用 智能拼音來輸入繁體 真麻煩
<ofan> mugebjgd: 在家宅着好无聊啊
<ofan> ghast: scim貌似已经被废弃了
<ghast> 所以發現了ibus後就不再使用scim, 終於能輸入繁體 哈哈
<ghast> 對 scim 被淘汰了
<ofan> fcitx更新还比较快
<ghast> 哦 這樣
<piggybox> ofan:  繁体有不少多个字对应一个简体字，这个需要一些繁体知识
<mugebjgd> ofan: 恩 明天准备去荷兰看看
<ghast> 對 simplified->traditional 不是one-on-one 的函數
<ofan> piggybox: 这个知道，不过一般都是输词组，可以自动判断吧，本来一个音的字就很多
<ofan> 同音字很多
<ghast> 中文的同音字 多的厲害
<ghast> 台灣人說 破音字
<ghast> (?)
<ofan> 破音字？
<ghast> 是的
<ofan> 啥是破音字
<ghast> 哦哦錯了
<ghast> 其實破音字是多音字
<ghast> 而不是 同音字
<ofan> 额
<ghast> 同音字 是 homophones ...
<piggybox> 我這輸入法gangcai總是出來“剛才”，其實應該是“剛纔”
<ghast> 不是 “才” 可以作為 纔的 異體 嗎
<ghast> (繁體中)
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/RIo0C.png 根本看不出是什么
<piggybox> ofan:  你字體也太小了
<ofan> piggybox: 看简体的正好
<piggybox> ghast:  我不知道，缺乏足夠繁體知識 ><
<ghast> 嗯 很小 看不清
<ghast> http://dict.revised.moe.edu.tw/cgi-bin/newDict/dict.sh?idx=dict.idx&cond=%AD%E8%A4%7E&pieceLen=1000&fld=1&cat=&imgFont=1
<kk> ghast ⇪ ti: 教育部重編國語辭典修訂本
<ofan> 谁让你们都用繁体
<piggybox> 暫時研究一下
<ghast> "剛才" 看來是 在繁體中 是可以用的
<ghast> 過於辭典是用繁體的
<ghast> *國語詞典
<piggybox> 繁体的注音我是完全看不懂
<ofan> ghast: 你够专业的
<ofan> 唉 哥语文不好
<ghast> http://dict.revised.moe.edu.tw/cgi-bin/newDict/dict.sh?idx=dict.idx&cond=%5E%A4%7E%24&pieceLen=50&fld=1&cat=&imgFont=1
<kk> ghast ⇪ ti: 教育部重編國語辭典修訂本
<Balo0> 你们还在这里
<ofan> nnd很多字都不认识
<ghast> 「才」與「纔」當副詞時，義並無別，但說文解字：「才，艸木之初也。」因此「才」是本字，「纔」是通假，文獻則多用通假字。
<piggybox> ghast: 来中国留学专门学汉语的还不一定有你这水平呢
<Balo0> 你们说话的主题是什么
<ghast> 是嗎?
<ghast> 不會吧 :\
<ofan> ghast: 恩 龟壳上才会写 纔
<Balo0> ghast, 这里的人都知道你是外国人吗？
<ghast> Balo0: 哈哈不會
<ofan> ghast: 一般人也不会研究汉字了
<Balo0> 外的声调是哪个？
<ofan> 现在国内学校都不教这个
<ghast> 可是我很喜歡漢字:)
<piggybox> 他自己不说我们一堆native speaker没人能发觉哈哈
<Balo0> wai4 ?
<Balo0> 还是wai2
<ofan> Balo0: wai4
<ghast> 我覺得上irc 看看你們整天講講 對我很有幫助 可以學到不少口語詞語 哈哈
<Balo0> 我不记得
<piggybox> 美国人总是读成wai2
<ofan> 打电话才 wai2
<ofan> 上次做公车突然一美国人对我说汉语，吓我一跳
<Balo0> piggybox, 我们外国人说汉语的时候我们声调发音怎么样？
<piggybox> 不是说现在美国学中文的人和学法语的一样多么
<Pwnna> O.O
<Pwnna> 哈
<ghast> 哈哈應該有很多鬼佬在學中文
<piggybox> Balo0:  难道你也是外国人？
<Pwnna> 有几个美国人会说法语啊
<ofan> Balo0: 都会带口音吧，就像中国人说英文口音很重
<Pwnna> 有的口音听起来很不错啊
<ghast> 日本人講英文 很滑稽
<Balo0> 是的
<Balo0> 我是西班牙人
<piggybox> 也有不少没口音的
<Pwnna> O.o
<ofan> Balo0: 其实没什么，中国方言太多了，各种音都听过
<Balo0> 但是我去年住在中国里个月
<piggybox> 一般普通话说得标准的英文口音比较不明显
<ofan> ghast: 是因为他们老鞠躬吗
<piggybox> ghast:  那是因为日语的发音体系和英语差别很大，日语全是清辅音，没有浊辅音
<ofan> piggybox: 未必吧，南方人说英语感觉语调变化比较多，北方人就比较干
<Pwnna> 反正亚洲人说英文都比较。。恩
<ghast> 哈哈
<Pwnna> Jamaican 那边的很酷
<Pwnna> 听起来很爽
<piggybox> ofan:  美音就是很干啊，变化多的是英国英语，所以香港人说得很好
<ofan> piggybox: 没觉得香港人说的好，他们那是马来英语
<Pwnna> 昨天跟一个像是澳大利亚的人说话。
<Pwnna> 刚刚开始根本听不懂他说话
<piggybox> 澳洲口音听着像德国人在说英语
<Pwnna> 不想
<Pwnna> 像
<Pwnna> 德国人的英语很明显
<ofan> 澳洲是袋鼠英语
<piggybox> ofan:  这可能和受教育程度有关
<ofan> piggybox: 你说澳洲？
<piggybox> ofan:  我说香港
<ofan> piggybox: 我是看电影里
<ofan> 香港人说英语一股新加坡的味
<ghast> 新加坡人也講中文對吧
<piggybox> 不过英语各种口音还是比较容易适应的，总比汉语各种方言容易
<piggybox> ghast:  记得新加坡汉语和英语都是官方语言
<ghast> 嗯
<ghast> 新加坡講的是普通話還是其他的方言呢
<Balo0> ghast, 你为什么决定学完中国话？
<piggybox> 汉语各种方言的差别就和欧洲各国语言听上去的差别一样大
<ghast> 嗯 是個頭痛
<piggybox> ghast:  普通话
<piggybox> ghast:  另外新加坡采用简体汉字
<ghast> 知道了
<ofan> 不是普通话吧
<piggybox> ofan:  那是什么话？
<ghast> 大陸除了香港外 都在用簡體?
<piggybox> ghast:  除了香港澳门
<ofan> piggybox: 感觉是南方口音
<piggybox> ofan:  顶多偏台湾口音罢了，还是比较标准的。
<ghast> 台灣人的普通話 有點不準... "wo zidao eee" 那樣的
<ghast> (我的感覺)
<piggybox> ghast:  他们习惯结尾加'errr"
<ghast> 那不是北京人嗎
<piggybox> ghast:  我说错了，eee你说的对，还有加结尾加la的
<ghast> 哈哈
<piggybox> ghast:  北京话带很多er的卷舌音，不一定在结尾
<ghast> 看來北京人的兒化比較厲害
<mugebjgd> 不在这里在那里？
<piggybox> 台湾口音“和”这个字发音和大陆普通话完全不一样
<ghast> he2 -> han4
<ghast> 很麻煩
<piggybox> mugebjgd:  对我说么？
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 不是
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你给发的那个游戏是demo的
<ofan> mugebjgd: spacechem?
<mugebjgd> ofan: 恩
<ofan> mugebjgd: 海盗湾有下
<ofan> 还有uplink也有
<kk>  06:16
<weakiwi> 有没有人是用xchat的
<weakiwi> 好吧
<fivesheep> weechat才是王道
#ubuntu-cn 2012-08-18
<weakiwi> 可是我这个平台只有xchat
<weakiwi> 连关闭通知和调整颜色都不会
<weakiwi> 所以总是经常错过对话
<wowikiw> 。。。
<weakiwi> 就是没有人用xchat吗？
<weakiwi> 给个汉化包也好
<weakiwi> 好吧，还是自己搞定了，把背景色改掉了，终于可以用了
<weakiwi> 或者有没有人知道icq的irc服务器地址
 * yall emacs
<yall> 'ls
<yall> 有人不.
<lokirf> have
<weakiwi> 人
<yall>  :em04
<fivesheep> piggybox: 那个aeropress果然不错, 泡出来的咖啡味道比我之前那个便宜的咖啡机好太多了. 咖啡不那么苦涩
<weakiwi> 温拿
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • Ubuntu 準備砍掉 Unity-2D ! http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384472 由 這份提交的臭虫報告 中可以看出，Ubuntu 準備要把 Unity 2D 桌面環境移除了！ 換言之，從 Ubuntu 12.10 版開始，就只有一個純粹的桌面環境：Unity 3D。 Unity 2D 主要提供給沒有圖型加速功能的主機使用，消耗機 …
<Administ1ator> hi all
<greencat> hi all
<fivesheep> what's up?
<yall> ls
<greencat> nothing
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 怎样在ubuntu上启用触摸板的双指滑动功能？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384476 笔记本是戴尔15R-N5110，说实话，和ubuntu的兼容性非常好，装bumblebee也非常完美，唯独一个问题，触摸板用来上下翻页的双指滑动功能不能用了。我查了下，有装synaptic驱动的触 …
<kk> 新 Kubuntu • 乱码问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384478 本人平时使用较多的韩文，日文。 unity下似乎没有什么乱码问题。 可是kde环境下面，桌面新建文件之类的不能用韩文，只能中文或是英文。 网上要是下载韩语文件名的文件的话会出现乱码。 喜欢用ubuntu的原因之一就是不会出 …
<elliot_> hi all
<kk> elliot_, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<elliot_> kk: are u a ROBOT?
<elliot_> kk: seems apparently ~
<hamo> roylez_: 尾巴席...
<roylez_> hamo: .
<hadoop> nice
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • mplayer播放avi http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384486 [root@wang /mnt/yaffs/usb/mplayer]# ./mplayer cc.avi MPlayer 1.0pre4-2.95.3 (C) 2000-2004 MPlayer Team CPU: ARM Reading config file /home/samba/tmp/mplayer/etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf: No such fi le or directory Reading config file //.mplayer/config: No such file or directory Reading //.m …
<byzantium> hello
<byzantium> everyone
<kk> byzantium, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<byzantium> 熟悉 vim吗
<byzantium> 怎么可以在进行 看代码的时候 直接跳到相应的结构提
<GunsNRose> ctags , ctrl + ] ?
<byzantium> GunsNRose, 呵呵 什么意思啊
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 如何重复的一系列操作设置快捷方式之类的 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384488 如题 要在终端里进行几步操作 但每次都这样重复 好麻烦 上次看到个 什么vim sshd ... 表示不懂 请教哈 统计信息: 发表于 由 billytsui — 2012-08-18 11:51
<byzantium> ？
<byzantium> 睡在呐 h
<byzantium> 哈哈啊哈好
<byzantium> 谁晓得 是否能够在linux上装QQ？
<jack77213> wine
<microcai> jackarain:  hi
<yall> ls
<liuchong> 哈哈
<stardiviner> 请问有谁用QQ的? 加好友, :)))
 * stardiviner 加QQ好友, 有QQ的请发QQ号
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04怎样使用10.04的清爽主题？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384495 就像这样： 统计信息: 发表于 由 zlk1214 — 2012-08-18 12:56
<stardiviner> 这频道的人都退后了啊, 都不用这么god的QQ, 人人都用QQ的说
<stardiviner> 每天都有人上来问怎么在Linux上安装QQ,
<omengye> 只用webqq
<jusss> hi
<jusss> poff需要root权限吗？
<kk> jusss, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<lightning1141> jusss: poff?
<jusss> 不用root权限时运行poff,会得到can't get terminal parameters :input/output error
<jusss> lightning1141: 嗯，
<lightning1141> jusss: 什么东西
<jusss> lightning1141: 我用pppd call cmnet连起了gsm的网络，断网用poff
<lightning1141> jusss: 我没用过pppd的
<UbuntuTalk> [戴彬] O:-)
<jusss> lightning1141: 哦
<lightning1141> jusss: 不过断个网应该不用root吧
<UbuntuTalk> [戴彬] 没事冒个泡
<jusss> lightning1141: 用poff会得到提示，can't get terminal parameters : input/output error, disconnect script failed,当sudo poff时就没这样的提示
<jusss> 感觉很怪异
<jusss> daffodi: hi
<daffodi> jusss: hi
<jusss> daffodi: 我用pppd连上手机的网了
<daffodi> jusss: 哦，挺好的
<jusss> daffodi: 可是用poff断网时会出现错误提示
<jusss> daffodi: 用sudo poff就没有错误提示
<daffodi> jusss: 用sudo 了没
<jusss> daffodi: 没sudo有提示，有sudo没提示
<daffodi> jusss: 网络管理是系统管理员的事，普通用户不能随便管理网络的，debian系列在这方面比较传统
<jusss> daffodi: 可是不用sudo, pppd call cmnet也能连上网呀
<daffodi> jusss: 这个就不知道了，你用的是ubuntu吧？
<jusss> daffodi: 嗯
<daffodi> jusss: ubuntu有很多管理命令普通用户可以执行，但是debian不行，比方说ifconfig，debian必须sudo ifconfig
<daffodi> jusss: ubuntu有很多管理命令普通用户可以执行，但是遇到需要权限的时候，可能还是要sudo下
<jusss> daffodi: nm管理网络时也用root权限？
<daffodi> jusss: 这个不知道
<daffodi> jusss: 但是wicd好像不用
<jusss> daffodi: 哦
<jusss> daffodi: 我再man下poff pppd
<daffodi> jusss: 应该有个pppconf可以设置ppp的，这个要sudo
<jusss> daffodi: 没pppconf的手册
<daffodi> jusss: 那个和pppoeconf一样的，应该没有手册，有手册的是ppp
<jusss> daffodi: 移动网络的延迟有1000
<jusss> daffodi: 昨天你给我发的那个链接，pppd的那个连接文件里面用到了disconnect,不是很明白
<jusss> daffodi: 那个disconnect指定的文件，里面有SAY语句，可是man pppd时没搜索到SAY
 * microcai 幹嘛不用  nm-applet 設置 PPPOE 
<daffodi> jusss: 那个我没看……disconnect断开连接用的吧
 * microcai  非要整個 pppoeconf 來搞，顯的很牛逼是吧，牛逼你別上 IRC 問
<daffodi> pppoeconf能给3G拨号么
<CyrusYzGTt> 能，， cmnet cmwap 可以
<daffodi> 而且如果没装grome也要用nm吗
<microcai> daffodi:  nm 又沒有依賴 gnome 的東西
<microcai> daffodi:  難道不用 gnome 就要卸載 gtk ?
<jusss> nm-applet需要notification area
<jusss> nmcli连gsm有bug
<microcai> jusss:  哪個DE 都有notification area
<jusss> microcai: 可是如果只装wm呢，这很多人都这样
<microcai> jusss:  裝逼被雷劈
<microcai> jusss:  自作自受
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你用过poff?
<microcai> jusss: 不是那根蔥就不要幹裝逼的活
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ ..木有，，用過 nm 連接 cmwap cmwnet 網絡。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ ..木有，，只用過 nm 連接 cmwap cmwnet 網絡。。
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: +1
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 不裝逼生活多幸福
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .. 啥？？
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 用 nm 連接 3G 啊
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 聰明人
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 可以的，， bbs.fedora-zh.org就有個教程
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  jusss 非要用命令行，還不知道怎麼用命令行，不是裝逼麼
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ +1
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 不過，我覺得在 外面用命令行，， 確實挺裝逼的
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  NV 驅動又更新了
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  304.37
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 知道出 304.37了
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 不過可惜，， fedora  用 bumblebee v3.0.1 只能用 nouveau 驅動
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  ? bumblebee 可以用 NV 驅動
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 不過 最新的 bumblebee v3 倒是去除了每次升級內核重裝 bumblebee的煩惱
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  需要 Gentoo
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 我說的是  intel + nvidia 顯卡搭配才能使用
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=384499
<kk> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: 我新设计的 vim 键盘布局 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  yeah
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .. 吾不需要 gentoo
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  Gentoo 簡單的按照 bumblebee 就可以 用 MESA + NVIDIA
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 現在我用 nouveau驅動了，可惜 不能 cuda。。
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  nouveau 可以  opencl
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .. 鄙視浪費時間和電力的
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 但是不能 opengl ,我安裝了 cuda v5 rc2 也一樣不行
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  Fedora 這方面向來不行
<digitalzy> t420用了bumblebee就不能display port输出了，总是很蛋疼
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ fedora太遵守協議了
<CyrusYzGTt> digitalzy§ 。。 你用什麼發行版？？
<digitalzy> ubuntu啊
<CyrusYzGTt> digitalzy§ 不懂，， fedora的路過
<digitalzy> fedora的驱动偏少
<digitalzy> 比如thinkpad的aps就要自己编译内核模块，每次升级内核都要搞，太麻烦了
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  居然用 DP  , 多少錢賣的 Mac 顯示器？
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ?? 啥是 DP??
<daffodi> display port
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 是 daffodi
<digitalzy> 有dp为啥不用呢，我用的是dp -> dvi
<piggybox_> DP又不是苹果专用的，miniDP才是
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<jyfl987> minix
<kk> 新 深度PK版 • linux世界里那蛋疼的命名 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384500 实在忍不住，发点牢骚。 首先是linux这个名字，除了可以想到unix，剩下的就是和linus Torvalds联系起来了。windows要利，linux要名，名利的世界而已。无数的程序员默默无闻的成就了linux，也成就了linus，这对其他 …
<UbuntuTalk> [普华之光] 和ubuntu有关的一个视频直播地址是哪个来着？
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu 禁用前面板检测！！求教~~~ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384503 ubuntu 禁用前面板检测ubuntu 禁用前面板检测ubuntu 禁用前面板检测 统计信息: 发表于 由 xuyangsdkb — 2012-08-18 14:24
<MeaCu1pa> 。
<hamo> adam8157 蛋蛋早
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<adam8157> hamo: 我要去良子按摩下 你去不?
<hamo> adam8157 啥情况？
<hamo> adam8157 按摩？
<adam8157> hamo: 正规按摩
<MeaCu1pa> gaoji
<adam8157> hamo: 肌肉不是很舒服
<MeaCu1pa> 俯卧撑过头了？
<hamo> adam8157 呃...你又想多了...在哪呢？
<mugebjgd_> 网速终于正常了
<adam8157> hamo: 就在中关村, 美嘉附近
<roylez_> hamo: http://jandan.net/2012/08/17/steal-from-jobs.html#comment-1436391
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 笨贼盗窃乔布斯家，不忘体验itunes服务终被捕
<adam8157> hamo: 大概一百
<oil88> 按摩。。
<roylez_> adam8157: 房租多少？
<adam8157> roylez_: 我可能接着租这里了 1900
<hamo> adam8157 壕...
<MeaCu1pa> 享受乳酸带来的快感
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋你还好这口啊
<hamo> adam8157 壕
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 高端壕啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 还是老地方？
<hamo> adam8157 kaka那边租给另一个基友了？
<adam8157> roylez_: MeaCu1pa hamo 还是上次拉那一下的事情, 感觉筋牵扯着有点疼
<roylez_> adam8157: 继续跟你的房东发展感情？
<adam8157> hamo: 他那还没消息
<adam8157> roylez_: 滚粗
<MeaCu1pa> 慢慢修养
<adam8157> hamo: 去不, 就你家门口
<roylez_> adam8157: 矮油...
<hamo> adam8157 不去..壕不起啊..
<roylez_> hamo: +1
<adam8157> hamo: 你刚起床?
<roylez_> hamo: 不要跟着壕走，玩不起的啊
<MeaCu1pa> 蛋蛋，多拉韧带，提高柔韧
<hamo> adam8157 从国图困回来了..
<MeaCu1pa> 一般业余锻炼的容易忽视柔韧和协调性锻炼
<MeaCu1pa> 到时候死的很难看
<hamo> roylez_ 这年头只有壕才会去找正规按摩
<MeaCu1pa> 壕，我从来没尝试过按摩。。。
<hamo> adam8157 外面在下雨呢
<roylez_> MeaCu1pa: 我也没有...
<adam8157> hamo: 刚下一点点
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa: ...
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa: 不舒服嘛, 不按按怎么办
<roylez_> adam8157: 壕不需要理由
<mugebjgd_> adam8157: 有钱人
<MeaCu1pa> adam8157: 我一般自己慢慢修养
<hamo> adam8157 你就放心大胆的去壕吧
<MeaCu1pa> 正规且视力正常
<adam8157> hamo: 就在辉煌时代那个楼
<hamo> adam8157 下大了
<lonely> ??
<lonely> 有人么?
<lonely> ??
<lonely> 没人~~
<Freebuilder> 没人
<Freebuilder> 困觉了
<lonely> 额.
<lonely> 论坛好像没啥人..
<daffodi> 今天周末
<lonely> 谁知道怎么删除dash中心推荐软件么
<lonely> 推荐的软件基本都是废的.
<lonely> etc没找到配置.
<lonely> 谁知道帮下忙...
<lonely> ...
<lonely> 没人帮忙...
<lonely> ...
<lonely> 高手,在线等帮助...
<lonely> ...
<lonely> help
<lonely> ~~~
<mugebjgd_> lonely: 换arch
<mugebjgd_> lonely: 都是你自己装的
<lonely> 我装完系统就有了
<mugebjgd_> lonely: ubuntu就是开箱即用的
<lonely> 怎么删掉?
<mugebjgd_> 直接删除就是了
<lonely> 我只想要把 可提供下载的软件 这个东东删掉..
<mugebjgd_> aptitude remove
<lonely> ...
<daffodi> 你不看不就是了
<lonely> ...
<lonely> 帮下忙啦..
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 修改开机启动我是没有办法了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384509 原来安装的是11.04版本。今天升级到12版。用startUpmanager设置windows 7(loader)(on/dev/sda1)为默认系统。在11.04版这个办法有效果。可是升级到12版后用这个软件重启电脑默认选择的却是windows 7(loader)(on/dev/ …
<mugebjgd_> lonely: 这里就没有多少人用ubuntu
<fivesheep> gebjgd: yo
<fivesheep> piggybox: 早阿
<piggybox> fivesheep: 早
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 醒了？
<fivesheep> 从唐人街喝早茶回来了
<ofan> ...
<ofan> fivesheep: 你啥时区
<fivesheep> 然后又玩了会aeropress.. 不亦乐乎
<fivesheep> ofan: utc-8
<ofan> 那还早？
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 妈的. 我现在也知道你为啥说这的咖啡垃圾. 用那种最常见的coffee maker搞出来的东西 真是差太远了..
<fivesheep> ofan: 还没到11点
<ofan> fivesheep: utc-8 是pst？
<fivesheep> piggybox: 你前几天说那个 金属的咖啡壶 是不是用来做浓缩咖啡的
<fivesheep> 对阿
<piggybox> fivesheep:  expresso就是浓缩咖啡啊
<ofan> nutella time！
<fivesheep> piggybox: aeropress我觉得都很不错了, 简单快捷
<gebjgd> ofan: 为了省钱？
<ofan> gebjgd: 啥
<gebjgd> ofan: 就吃nutella
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 什么玩意?
<fivesheep> nut?
<alvin_rxg> 涂面包的巧克力酱
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 木买
<fivesheep> 我一般用蜂蜜..
<fivesheep> 不过面包要先烤一下
<ofan> gebjgd: nutella不便宜
<ofan> 一会做饭去
<gebjgd> of
<fivesheep> 我一会也做吃的去
<fivesheep> smoked steak
<gebjgd> ofan: 那垃圾东西
<fivesheep> 先去用水泡一下果木才行.
<ofan> fivesheep: 你那有没有ledion's pizza
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 好健康
<piggybox> 意大利榛子酱，那个不贵啊
<ofan> http://www.ledionspizza.com/
<kk> ofan,啥网址y Welcome to the Online Home of LeDion's Pizza!
<ofan> piggybox: 大号的 $7.99
<piggybox> 够你吃很久了
<ofan> 吃这个外面爽死我了
<ofan> 这个貌似也是意大利的
<piggybox> 这种是独此一家的pizza，只有你那有
<ofan> 额 他们应该开分店
<piggybox> 好的pizza店都是family owned，不是连锁店
<ofan> 这样
<ofan> 味道确实比那种了连锁的好n多
<ofan> 而且不贵
<piggybox> 连锁的像pizzahut必胜客，我在这还从来没想去吃过
<fivesheep> ofan: 不知道, 很少出去吃pizza
<gebjgd> ofan: piggybox fivesheep  你们吃垃圾食品不难受么？
<piggybox> gebjgd: 偶尔吃一次是享受嘛
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 我一般自己煮吃的
<ofan> gebjgd: 那鸡翅过瘾死了
<piggybox> gebjgd: 坦白说垃圾食品都很好吃，健康食品倒是很难受但不得不吃
<ofan> 做的好吃的不算垃圾食品
<ofan> 也不是天天吃，偶尔吃一次
<ofan> 吃什么东西如果天天吃都能成垃圾食品
<fivesheep> 夏天我家都不用去买菜. 都是自家种的, 或者亲戚朋友家种的
<ofan> ...这都行
<ofan> 这超市的苹果太难吃了
<fivesheep> 苹果倒是很少人种.. 也不是没人种, 自己种的大多都不好吃
<fivesheep> 李子最多
<gebjgd> piggybox: 向来自己炖肉
<ofan> 李子没啥味啊
<ofan> 吃的牙酸
<keke> 手机也能上irc啊
<piggybox> gebjgd: 要健康就别吃肉了，只是蔬菜和鱼。。。
<ofan> 肉也要吃
<keke> 鱼不是肉？
<ofan> 高蛋白低脂肪
<keke> 这里有素食者？
<ofan> 素食者吃什么
<ofan> 天天吃韭菜就鸡蛋
<piggybox> 肉特指猪牛，红肉最不健康。鸡鸭白肉稍好，鱼肉最好
<keke> 高蛋白又怎么样？关键还是看吸收，还有人的营养需求
<keke> 素食者吃各种蔬菜水果啊，不吃各种动物制品
<fivesheep> 牛奶?
<ofan> 跟奶牛一样
<keke> 不喝
<piggybox> 豆奶，豆腐
<ofan> 光吃草就能长肉产奶
<piggybox> 植物性脂肪比如牛油果
<fivesheep> 我之前每天一个牛油果..
<fivesheep> 牛油果涂面包
<fivesheep> 一流
<ofan> 牛油果是啥
<fivesheep> 加点盐
<fivesheep> avacoda
<keke> 小时候喝奶还不够么？现在还抢牛犊的奶
<piggybox> 牛胃里能分解纤维素，人没那种细菌好不好
<piggybox> avocado
<fivesheep> avocada
<fivesheep> avocado
<fivesheep> ...
<keke> 不消化纤维素你也可以得到你需要的营养啊
<fivesheep> keke: 你不把牛奶喝掉. 奶牛会很受伤的
<ofan> 我擦 原来是那个
<fivesheep> ofan: 你下次也试试
<ofan> 沃尔玛见过 不知道是啥
<fivesheep> 捣烂, 加盐
<keke> 不喝。做个虔诚的素食者
<fivesheep> 然后涂面包上
<fivesheep> 味道一流
<fivesheep> 你也可以加点别的香料上去
<piggybox> 纤维素对人就是通肠子的，人没法消化吸收纤维素
<ofan> keke: 喝鸡汤
<ofan> 过瘾的很
<fivesheep> 比如黑椒之类
<keke> 晕，难道鸡汤是素食？
<ofan> piggybox: 人吃韭菜不能吸收？
<piggybox> ofan: 能啊，我说的是里面的纤维素
<ofan> keke: 可以人工造
<keke> 不喝牛奶，不吃蜂蜜，不吃鸡蛋
<ofan> keke: 现在什么都是人工的
<ofan> 我擦 你吃啥
<keke> 吃饭啊吃蔬菜啊
<ofan> keke: 吃化学原料配的应该可以吧
<fivesheep> 不吃肉类, 性功能会衰退的
<piggybox> 蜂蜜也算荤的？
<ofan> 弄个牛肉味的蔬菜 解解馋
<keke> 还好，我们家自己种的东西安全多了
<fivesheep> 吃蘑菇倒是不错
<piggybox> 嗯，菌类都很好
<fivesheep> 说来, 我想在车房里种蘑菇了
<ofan> 。。。
<ipython> 有广州的吗
<fivesheep> 广州的都睡觉了
<keke> 有仿荤菜，味道和肉很像，实际上是豆制品
<ofan> keke: 那个可以吃
<piggybox> 人造肉
<ofan> 日本不是还有把便便变成肉干的么
<fivesheep> ...
<keke> 不吃蜂蜜是因为蜂蜜的生产过程太残忍了
<ipython> 关于python, 有人知道有什么调试办法像shell那种set -x 显示变量的吗
<ofan> 那个算荤还是素？
<keke> 蜂蜜？这个还是争议很大的，有的人吃，有的不吃
<ofan> 鸡蛋不能多吃
<ofan> 我现在都改吃肉了
<keke> 别说了，鸡蛋味道很臭的
<ofan> 臭鸡蛋？
<fivesheep> ipython: 你可以用专门的调试工具.
<keke> 最讨厌有人在旁边吃鸡蛋了
<ofan> 臭鸡蛋闻着臭，吃着香
<fivesheep> 那是煮得太熟的鸡蛋
<keke> 对哦，这里有女生不？
<fivesheep> 不知道.. 很久以前有一个
<ipython> keke: 你寂寞了。在irc找女生。。。
<keke> 啊啊啊啊啊
<fivesheep> 成天奴家 奴家的
<fivesheep> 都很多年前了
<keke> 额，不是啊
<ofan> 有 gebjgd 就是
<fivesheep> 那女的叫啥名字来着..
<ipython> fivesheep: 有嘛好推荐的
<keke> 我说我是女生你们信不？
<fivesheep> ipython: 如果没洁癖. 可以用pydev on eclipse
<ofan> 不信
<piggybox> ä¿¡
<fivesheep> keke: 无所谓.
<ofan> 我只相信自己的眼睛
<fivesheep> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/On_the_Internet,_nobody_knows_you're_a_dog
<kk> fivesheep ⇪ t: On the Internet, nobody knows you're a dog - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<fivesheep> lol
<fivesheep> and no one cares either
<AndroUser> 额，，，好吧，我不是女生
<fivesheep> 你确信自己不是一头牛?
<AndroUser> 睡觉去了，明天起来上学去
<fivesheep> 上学???
<fivesheep> 周末哦
<AndroUser> 当然不是啊，我倒希望我是
<AndroUser> 复习功课
<fivesheep> 暑假
<fivesheep> 哪里来的功课
<AndroUser> 太正常了难道你不知道么？
<fivesheep> 不知道
<AndroUser> 现在的孩子真可怜啊
<AndroUser> 睡觉，拜拜
<fivesheep> 不重要. 书读得再好, 不如有个当官的老爸
<fivesheep> lol
<ofan> Flushmate马桶爆炸伤人 美国召回230万个 http://t.co/1R8aWKHT
<fivesheep> 这种高端货..
<kk>  06:10
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] my opera不错。还可以发推。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 免翻墙的。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 这样我手机终于可以发推了
<m0ugly> 大家好
<m0ugly> ghast, 你好
<kk> m0ugly, 好.. .  ㍞ 
<m0ugly> 你是阿根廷人马？
<jusss> ofan: .
<ofan> m0ugly: kk是bot :)
 * microcai moto 解鎖 bootloader 啦~~~~
<casleonlee> 早
#ubuntu-cn 2012-08-19
<roylez_> hamo: 黑毛
<hamo> roylez_ 我嚓，这么早
<roylez_> hamo: 必须啊
<roylez_> hamo: 黑毛网？
<hamo> roylez_ 我才刚起...
<hamo> roylez_ 赶紧想靠谱的
<roylez_> hamo: 你也想啊
<hamo> roylez_ 想呢..开个godaddy一边想一边试
<namoamitabuddha> 请教下如何同步数据
<namoamitabuddha> 我现在有很多数据需要合并
<roylez_> rsync / unison / dropbox
<namoamitabuddha> tar 能做么
<namoamitabuddha> 主要是需要合并
<digitalzy>  怎么合并法？举个例子
<UbuntuTalk> [lispmaxima] 聊什么呢？这么热烈
 * palomino|htpc momo roylez 
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|htpc
<palomino|htpc> O_O
<UbuntuTalk> [lispmaxima] 乱码，看不懂呀
<roylez_> palomino|htpc: 你怎么敢不working？
<palomino|htpc> wrong charset
<UbuntuTalk> [lispmaxima] talk to me?
<palomino|htpc> say again plz roylez
 * palomino|htpc momo roylez 
<roylez_> palomino|htpc: po ma piss off
<palomino|htpc> 测试
<UbuntuTalk> [lispmaxima] 它又睡了
<palomino|htpc> 哦
<palomino|htpc> 好像好了
<palomino|htpc> 没法特别友好地摸主席了
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|htpc
 * roylez_ o-_-)=O)。O。) palomino|htpc
<palomino|htpc> ...
 * roylez_ ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|htpc
<palomino|htpc> 暴力阿
 * roylez_ (︶︿︶)=凸 palomino|htpc
<palomino|htpc> 困死了。。
<imadper> palomino|htpc: 你咋不working了?
<palomino|htpc> 还天天working阿...
<imadper> palomino|htpc: 糊涂泡菜是什么?
<palomino|htpc> home theater pc
<imadper> palomino|htpc: 糊涂泡菜跟糊涂徐什么关系?
<palomino|htpc> 无关
 * imadper 给我老妈买个廉价手机让他上班打游戏, 求推荐 cc palomino|htpc 
<palomino|htpc> .......上班打游戏-_-
<palomino|htpc> 随便买个mtk6575/6577的就型把
<palomino|htpc> 行*
<imadper> palomino|htpc: 我也想, 但是, 我老爸说不要联想的...
<hamo> imadper: 百度云...
<palomino|htpc> 额。。
<imadper> hamo: è´µ
<imadper> hamo: dell那个?
<hamo> imadper: 6百多好呗...
<hamo> imadper: 长虹那个
<palomino|htpc> 北斗小辣椒..
<imadper> hamo: 我擦.... 还不如联想...
<hamo> palomino|htpc: 你居然不working了...折腾HTPC?
<imadper> palomino|htpc: 别小辣椒, 我家口味轻
<palomino|htpc> ...
<imadper> palomino|htpc: 喜清淡, 别北斗了..
<palomino|htpc> 老working会折寿的
<palomino|htpc> 那...别的都贵亚
<palomino|htpc> .......
<hamo|fu_king> palomino|htpc: 1300左右的都能接受的
<palomino|htpc> :o
<palomino|htpc> 小米1
<hamo|fu_king> palomino|htpc: 没货....
<palomino|htpc> 价格完美符合
<palomino|htpc> .......
<hamo|fu_king> palomino|htpc: 是可以接受. 但是没货..
<hamo|fu_king> hamo: 累不累?
<hamo|fu_king> palomino|htpc: fucking这个词不让用.... 害我改了个下划线....
<hamo> hamo|fu_king: ...
<hamo|fu_king> hamo: fucking这个词不让用....
<hamo> roylez_: 求协助啊...
<hamo|fu_king> hamo: ...
<hamo|fu_king> hamo: 何必..
<hamo> hamo|fu_king: 那还不换回来...
<hamo|fu_king> hamo: 一会儿就换回来
<palomino|htpc> hahaha hamo|fu_king
<roylez_> hamo: fuxking
<palomino|htpc> 闪了，byebye各位
<namoamitabuddha> tar -g 能做么？
<jusss> ofan: hi
<namoamitabuddha> 能做差异备份么？
<ofan> jusss hi 毛
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 请教：合并数据的工具
<jusss> ofan: http://www.att.com/esupport/article.jsp?sid=36059&cv=820#fbid=iVUSVPZA4_9
<piggybox> namoamitabuddha:  http://www.gnu.org/software/tar/manual/html_node/Incremental-Dumps.html
<namoamitabuddha> piggybox: 那不能处理在新数据中有被删除数据的情况
<jusss> ofan: 里面的那个disconnect脚本执行出错，can't get terminal parameters : input/output error
<UbuntuTalk> Xiaojun Ma 的昵称已更改为 Ma Xiaojun。
<piggybox> namoamitabuddha: 哦，让我想想
<namoamitabuddha> piggybox: 只是问问。我现在主要是要合并数据
<namoamitabuddha> piggybox: 两台电脑上的数据同源，但是在使用过程中差异化了
<piggybox> namoamitabuddha: rsync同步一下？
<namoamitabuddha> piggybox: 没用过，不清楚怎么用。能否逐个提示差异？
<jusss> irssi怎么换频道？就是打开俩个频道，怎么切换？
<binker> :-S
<namoamitabuddha> Alt + Left/Right
<jusss> thx
<binker> 3q
<binker> 有谁用Openshot编辑视频？
<binker> 这软件经常崩溃阿
<UbuntuTalk> [Ma Xiaojun] 报Bug……
<piggybox> namoamitabuddha: 没查到有逐个提示差异的选项，只可以--dry-run试运行看看将会更新什么
<binker> 老是自动退出
<namoamitabuddha> piggybox: 谢谢。主要是我不确定哪些文件从哪个计算机是需要的，这样比较麻烦
<UbuntuTalk> [Ma Xiaojun] 你给我个重现步骤……我去报告后续跟踪也可以……
<piggybox> namoamitabuddha: 还有个专门用来双向同步的工具unison
<jusss> http://www.att.com/esupport/article.jsp?sid=36059&cv=820#fbid=iVUSVPZA4_9
<kk> jusss ⇪ ti: AT&T Wireless- Create a Dialup Connection in Linux
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 什么数据
<keke_> ??
<keke_> 我的昵称不是注册了么?怎么进来又改了
<wiiw> keke_ 用/shois 查查
 * kk 3.0.0-24-generic #40-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 24 15:36:59 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<keke_> wiiw, 3.0.0-24-generic #40-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 24 15:36:59 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10  查到这个
<jusss> ofan: 帮忙看下att网站的那个gprs-disconnect-chat为什么被poff认为有错误
<wiiw> keke_, 太假了
<keke_> wiiw, 啊?
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 大量文件
<piggybox> namoamitabuddha:  试了一下unison是会逐个提示的
<ofan> jusss: 不懂
 * ofan 请把问题描述清楚
<namoamitabuddha> piggybox: 谢谢！他保留 permission 信息么？
<jusss> ofan: android不也是pppd拨号连接吗？应该很多这方面文章的，不知道为什么搜不到我这种问题
<jusss> ofan: 按照网站上写的，用pppd call gprs联网后，用poff gprs断网时，提示can't get terminal : input/output error
<piggybox> namoamitabuddha: 如果权限有差异，它也会提示如何同步
<ofan> jusss: 看你接入点，wap的是通过代理
<namoamitabuddha> piggybox: 我查一下资料
<ofan> jusss: 就算net接入点也不一定能用pppd，很多路由屏蔽一些协议，比如vpn
<namoamitabuddha> piggybox: GUI?
<jusss> ofan: pppd能链接网络
<jusss> ofan: 问题在那个断网的文件，用poff断网时会有提示，
<piggybox> namoamitabuddha: 也有text模式
<ofan> jusss: 你glibc装了？
<jusss> ofan: 错误提示我翻看chat的状态返回码，意思是那个断网的文件gprs-disconnect-chat有错误
<jusss> ofan: 俺ubuntu,应该有吧
<ofan> jusss: 到底ubuntu还是android
<jusss> ofan: ubuntu
<ofan> jusss: strace poff
<jusss> ofan: 我断下网看看
<wiiw>  ,,,/topic 里面竟然没有 ubuntu.com.cn
<stardiviner> jusss: 大神, 还在用命令行联网呢? 太牛了
 * kk 3.0.0-24-generic #40-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 24 15:36:59 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<jusss> ofan: trace poff gprs出来的信息看不懂。。。
<jusss> ofan: 好像是一堆c函数。。。
<stardiviner> jusss: 大神, 还在用命令行联网呢? 太牛了
<stardiviner> jusss: 肯定有官方文档啊, 看了没?
<ofan> stardiviner: 命令行联网现在是基本技能
<ofan> 如果你要装arch
<ofan> 而且很简单，wpa两行就够
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: wpa 两行，那只能是 wireless
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 还能有什么
<jusss> 我还是多看看AT指令集去吧，
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 例如 gsm
<ofan> gsm?
<namoamitabuddha> 用手机上
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: tethering 可能一行都不需要，只要有驱动
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 如果是那种要有证书的呢？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 证书的wpa也就写下配置文件
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 如何建立类似m$的隐藏文件（夹） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384575 因为（文件名）和.（文件名）在linux和m$的识别上都是两个文件（夹）。 有些差劲的软件会建立不加“.”的配置文件，怎么看怎么恶心 统计信息: 发表于 由 温习江湖 — 2012-08-19 3:38
<sanrabbitt> ubuntu的服务不是从/etc/rc`runlevel`.d/* 里启动吗？ 为什么之外很多服务都启动了？
<namoamitabuddha> sanrabbitt: upstart
<wanglan>  /topic
<namoamitabuddha> !ot | wanglan
<lubotu2`> wanglan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ofan> 十四人手无寸铁冲上钓鱼岛，日本警察惊问：贵国的军队呢？答：在维稳。又问：武警呢？答：忙周克华的事。那警察呢？在强拆。不是还有城管吗？在抓小贩。那贵国政府呢？在关心刘翔的脚伤。日本警察大怒：你们也太瞧不起我们日本人了，全抓了！
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<m0ugly> ghast, 你还在这里吗？
<metbsd> 中国真是颜面扫地，被日本报复
<CyrusYzGTt> http://orvtech.com/en/general/que-sucede-cuando-ejecutamos-rm-rf/
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y What happens when you run `rm-Rf / *`?
<hottea> omg
<hottea> 终于注册成功了,现在就用这个了
<namoamitabuddha> omg?
<netf0x> hi
<kk> netf0x, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 为什么用国外代理打开google显示中文呢?
<bnw> UbuntuTalk, 也许是浏览器的 cookie 决定的 google 的语言？
<netf0x> 都睡了？
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 但是我用I2P显示是德文的啊..也就没错了啊..但是用tor还是显示中文啊.....到底是为什么???
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 到底谷歌是怎么判断的??
<netf0x> centos好搞吗
<netf0x> 你的profile里是中文优先好吧
<daffodi> 你要搞什么
<netf0x> google搜集了好多你想不到的信息
<netf0x> 搞make install
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 呵呵,,没目的的啊..纯粹研究一下
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 呵呵
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 难道tor不安全??
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] vpn你们试过没有???显示中文还是英文啊?
<netf0x> 你登录没
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 登录不登录都一样啊
<netf0x> 没登录google吧
<BluebirdShao> 有哪位兄弟搞 android google maps 的吗？我的跑不起来，看谁能给我一个 debug.keystor 和 apiKey
<netf0x> 登录他肯定知道你习惯中文了
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 乱说
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 我只要换上I2P就显示德文了...呵呵
<BluebirdShao> 现在 google 的申请 map key 的服务器又挂掉了，搞得申请不了，郁闷得不行
<cherrot> 感觉真好～
<BluebirdShao> SOS
<netf0x> google收集信息就是为了看似人工智能的服务
<netf0x> 其实这些对mit来说弱爆了
<netf0x> 苹果和google野心都很大
<piggybox> ？mit又不提供服务
<netf0x> mit实验室人工智能牛逼嘛
<netf0x> 他们想吧自己的服务变成人类生活不可缺的一部分
<netf0x> 就想像好莱坞的科幻电影的未来生活
<piggybox> MIT AI lab有啥服务普通人能用的？？？
<jyfl987> netf0x: 可口可乐不就是这样了
<jyfl987> 还有电力公司
<netf0x> 恩恩
<netf0x> 我觉得智能输入法，语言服务，搜索服务都得益于人工智能的成果
<daffodi> 可以不喝可乐，不过不用电不知道什么后果
<netf0x> 而这些mit都是先驱呀
<hadoop> exit
<hao> 没人说话
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我来喊一声
<qiao> 周末大家都休息么。。。^_^
<hao> 周末大家都做什么？是不是宅啊？
<qiao> 睡觉+游戏。。。:-)
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 大家有没有有效的在Ubuntu12.04下添加Gnome3.4最小化按钮 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384581 大家有没有有效的在Ubuntu12.04下添加Gnome3.4最小化按钮啊，我修改了gconf-editer只有google浏览器的三个按钮变化 统计信息: 发表于 由 huo951 — 2012-08-19 13:14
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] ubuntu图形界面怎么搜索啊？就是像winndows那种遍历搜索
<hao> 没用gnome3，转用xfce了
<digitalzy> gnome-tweak-tools不可以吗？
<daffodi> 向fvwm和dwm努力……
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] 比如我想查找一个文件夹下子目录里的所有图片，怎么查找啊？
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 我都是用命令
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] find -name
<hao> 有图形化的工具啊
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] 图形化的搜索只能搜索当前目录
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 也有啊
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] 就是主文件夹右上角的那个搜索
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] 请问还有其他的搜索方式吗？
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 用catfish吧
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] sudo apt-get install catfish
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] 我试试
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 就像window里面的everythingu一样啊
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 呵呵
<ofan> omg gnome要做os
<vic_> gnome已死，有事烧纸
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] 谢谢 【ming chen】
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] linux 其实都一样啊..就个界面不一样
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] 用catfish搞定了。
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 呵呵,快吧????
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] 恩
<qiao> 其实感觉gnome还挺好用的
<gebjgd> ofan: 你还醒着？
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] gnome3刚开始用不习惯,现在感觉挺不错的..呵呵
<ofan> gebjgd: 干嘛
<ofan> gebjgd: 有事？
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] 这个搜索结果不能全部复制啊？
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] 有没有可以复制的搜索方式？
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 不能复制?
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] 不能全部选择
<microcai> gnome3 越來越糟糕
<microcai> 一升級就把擴展毀了
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] 搜索到了700多个图片，一个一个复制有点太侮辱软件了。
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] 用命令行怎么全部复制啊？多个子目录里的*.png文件
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] cp -a *.png ~/tempimage/
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] 这个不行。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] http://space.itpub.net/90618/viewspace-678670
<kk> UbuntuTalk ⇪ t: linux 批量删除，复制的一些命令 - season0891的个人空间 - ITPUB个人空间 - powered by X-Space
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 看看去
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] http://www.07net01.com/linux/linuxxiawenjiandepiliangchazhaoyufuzhimingling_5360_1341237526.html
<kk> UbuntuTalk ⇪ t: linux下文件的批量查找与复制命令 - linux - Cisco网络技术
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 这个比较详细啊
<digitalzy> 试试 find . -name "*.png" -print | xargs cp -a ~/dst
<microcai> find -name *.png  -exec cp '{}' ~/tempimage
<gebjgd> 最近的抗日情绪很高涨啊
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] oldfeel@oldfeel:~/tempimage$ find -name *.png  -exec cp '{}' ~/tempimage
<UbuntuTalk> find: 缺少“-exec”参数
<UbuntuTalk> oldfeel@oldfeel:~/tempimage$
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] 报错了。
<lokirf> 是-executable
<ofan> gebjgd: 一帮暴民而已
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] oldfeel@oldfeel:~/tempimage$ find -name *.png -executable cp {} ~/tempimage/
<UbuntuTalk> find: 路径必须在表达式之前: cp
<UbuntuTalk> 用法: find [-H] [-L] [-P] [-Olevel] [-D help|tree|search|stat|rates|opt|exec] [path...] [expression]
<UbuntuTalk> oldfeel@oldfeel:~/tempimage$
<gebjgd> ofan: 我们看到的了希望
<gebjgd> ofan: XD
<ofan> gebjgd: 希望个蛋
<ofan> 懒得评论了
<hadoop> gebjgd: no politics :)
<gebjgd> ofan:现在被毁的都是警车
<gebjgd> hadoop: 这叫政治？这是时事而已
<gebjgd> 中共十八大召开在即，北京控制外地访民的力度和手段加强，访民上访申冤采取极端行动事件也有上升。有消息说，成功截住访民的人员可获丰厚奖励。有访民还说，警员驱赶访民时似乎比较克制。
<gebjgd> ofan: 还不去赚点零花钱？
<gebjgd> ofan: 你的新电脑新车啥的学费就有着落额
<hadoop> gebjgd: whatever if you want
<ofan> gebjgd: 你去自首，我就有钱了
<gebjgd> hadoop: 你是五毛？
<gebjgd> ofan: 我自首个毛啊
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] oldfeel@oldfeel:~/tempimage$ find . -name '*.png' -exec cp {} ~/tempimage/ \;
<ofan> gebjgd: 先把你抓起来
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] 这个命令搞定了
<gebjgd> ofan: 2代党员后代
<gebjgd> ofan: 我就是裆
<gebjgd> ofan: XD
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] 刚才在find后面没有加 当前目录 . 这个命令
<ofan> gebjgd: 你们全家都是党员
<gebjgd> ofan: 确实是
<ofan> gebjgd: 真的？
<gebjgd> ofan: 别说 还真他妈的的是
<ofan> gebjgd: 擦 以后别跟我说话
<hao> 莫谈国事，谈了也没用，只会自相残杀
<gebjgd> ofan: 哈哈
<gebjgd> ofan: 我可以为你谋幸福
<ofan> gebjgd: 麻痹 今天室友呆了一帮党员来我这
<stardiviner> 哈, 谈国事啊, 我来啦, 谁谁谁? 想和我谈论下?
<gebjgd> ofan: 你美了
<ofan> gebjgd: 还好我忍住了
<stardiviner> 自相残杀不是很好么? 自相残杀那个时代没有?
<gebjgd> ofan: 搞党员啊
<ofan> gebjgd: 因为有个女的
<stardiviner> 死掉的人谁知道啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 我了个去
<gebjgd> ofan: 女党员你竟然就这样放走了？
<gebjgd> ofan: 你怎么不深入的学习下？
<ofan> gebjgd: 学习毛？
<stardiviner> 有人就觉得没自由就想要去争取, 尽管可能会造成杀戮, 但是不争取的, 那才是二逼啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 顺便打通任督2脉
<ofan> gebjgd: 已经通了
<gebjgd> ofan: 你没见到网上的群交性爱照片
<stardiviner> 这个时代活着的都是二逼啊
<stardiviner> 二逼啊, 你们, 我们
<ofan> gebjgd: 擦 你太重口了
<gebjgd> ofan: 你要深入学习女党员的裆部
<microcai> ofan:  不是他重口，是你裝純潔
<gebjgd> ofan: 这样你才是听裆的指挥 走裆的路
<gebjgd> microcai: +1
<ofan> microcai: 他都有老婆的人了
<gebjgd> ofan: 话说我在美国的同学都是他妈的党员
<gebjgd> ofan: 你还是体现下你的先进性
<ofan> gebjgd: 卧槽 我也发现了，为毛来那么多党员？？？
<gebjgd> ofan: 入个党 跟随下潮流
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 请教一个软件安装问题，急！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384583 本人初次使用 Ubuntu 12.04，现在需要安装一个软件遇到一个问题，求教各位： 安装时命令行输入./xsetup提示"bash: ./xsetup: 权限不够"，改为sudo ./xsetup又提示“sudo： ./xsetup：找不到命令”，总之就是不 …
<gebjgd> ofan: 呵呵 一般去美国的都是 当时届里的学习尖子
<ofan> gebjgd: 而且他们都集体组团来，来了就扎堆找组织
<gebjgd> ofan: 一开始都是老师推荐要求入党
<gebjgd> ofan: 他们一开始不确定是去美帝 或者 保研
<gebjgd> ofan: 其实这是我党下的很大的一盘棋
<gebjgd> ofan: 我党总是在下棋
<gebjgd> XD
<ofan> gebjgd: 国内保研貌似都入党了？
<gebjgd> ofan: 显然
<ofan> 保一送一么
<gebjgd> ofan: 这就是不奇怪美国那么多党员了
<gebjgd> ofan: 其实是在往美国输出共产主义精神
<ofan> gebjgd: 真他妈恐怖
<gebjgd> ofan: 你很幸福的
<gebjgd> ofan: 他们开个党支部会啥的 你就跟着
<gebjgd> ofan: 也有群p的机会
<ofan> gebjgd: 有被群p的机会
<gebjgd> ofan: 就是 多好
<microcai> ofan:  純潔的外殼脫掉了啊
<ofan> gebjgd: 知道你好这口
<gebjgd> ofan: 多和党员接触 学习先进性行为
<ofan> gebjgd: 貌似他们确实比较乱叫
<ofan> gebjgd: 乱交
<ofan> gebjgd: 各种那女关系 绯闻不少
<ofan> gebjgd: 不过 表面上都装的没事一样
<hamo> adam8157 按摩了？
 * microcai ofan <-- 內幕人士 
<gebjgd> ofan: 这年头你还在乎这个
<linttt> 求助
<ofan> gebjgd: 在乎什么
<adam8157> hamo: 三点过去, 你去不
<gebjgd> ofan: 学习先进性行为才是真的
<linttt> 无线网络可以找到但是无法连接
<ofan> gebjgd: 这还用学
<gebjgd> linttt: 因为密码不正确
<gebjgd> ofan: 当然要学
<hamo> adam8157 你先去探探漂亮不..
<linttt> 本地连接都出问题了
<gebjgd> ofan: 深入 大力 坚持 再坚持
<hamo> adam8157 要是能打7/10分的话我就去
<adam8157> hamo: 据说都不错
<linttt> 两台电脑直连都没反应
<ofan> gebjgd: 没劲 套老套
<linttt> gebjgd: 开放的，没有密码
<gebjgd> ofan: 每次的政府报告都是这意思
<gebjgd> linttt: 那你还行
<ofan> gebjgd: redhead不错
<linttt> 有两台电脑，其中一台可以找到并且连接，另外一台就不行了
<ofan> gebjgd: 你还看那玩意
<linttt> 好吧，其实就是为了让两台电脑联机打dota
<linttt> 直接用网线也不行么连wifi也不行……
<gebjgd> ofan: 看什么？
<linttt> 郁闷……前几天还可以的
<ofan> gebjgd: 政府报告
<hamo> adam8157 貌似可以团
<gebjgd> ofan: 当然看 不然怎么能认识刁吉润
<adam8157> hamo: 我就是团的...
<gebjgd> ofan: 的逼
<ofan> gebjgd: 谁？
<gebjgd> ofan: 你消息真闭塞
<ofan> 我很久没关注了
<gebjgd> ofan: 多上上g+
<gebjgd> ofan: 上面都有
<gebjgd> 作家天佑：当年毛去世时我才12岁，正跟一群小朋友在大队部门前的场院里用秫秸做的枪玩打仗。大约是下午3点钟，广播里忽然传来了哀乐：毛逝世了，大队部正在开党员大会，党员们顿时大哭，有人喊：毛主席没了，国民党要打回来了，我们要受二茬罪了。现在我明白，头茬罪我们到现在还没有遭完。
<gebjgd> 这天佑是谁
<namoamitabuddha> tar -cpf 是否保存了 permission 信息？
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: man
<hao> ／quit
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 为毛不用mksquashfs
<linttt> 本地连接插上网线没反应啊
<MasterKong>  xiaobao:终于进来了啊
<xiaobao_> 尹超呢
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] 民那桑，请问gimip的三个窗口可以合并到一块儿吗？
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 能否说下
<MasterKong> 在这里
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 我要备份东西
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 系统要重整
<neoblackcap> 现在12.04是用.bashrc来记录shell设定的吗？
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: mksquashfs
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 完事 保存在只读的文件系统里面
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 我看上去 tar -cpf 差不多了
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: tar 太次了
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 效率地下
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: squashfs建立的时候是用全cpu线程 有多少用多少 快
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 我 cpu 本来就是单一的
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 没多少东西需要悲愤
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 备份
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 但是怕 permission 丢失了（例如什么 +x 什么的）
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 懒得折腾
<xiaobao_> å°¹
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 所以直接squashfs
<xiaobao_> å°¹
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 保留现在文件的所有特性
<gebjgd> xiaobao_: 毛
<gebjgd> xiaobao_: 毛
<xiaobao_> 吃饭了
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: tar -cpf 保留 permission 了是吧？其他信息我觉得也没用
<MasterKong> 吃什么饭
<MasterKong> xiaobao_：吃什么饭
<gebjgd> 儿子有点亢奋：“明天学校组织大家去抗议小日本霸占我们的钓鱼岛...”老夫把筷子往桌上一拍：“太好了，小鬼子把钓鱼岛还给咱们，政府的贪官也没了，老百姓的房子也不会被拆了，城管也不会打人了，你的毕业后的工作也有着落了...”儿子疑惑：“那到不至于吧？”老夫大怒：“那你去干吗？我草你个妈。”
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 嘿嘿  你还想回国么
<ofan> gebjgd: http://i.imgur.com/hIKDz.jpg 看看这帮sb
<digitalzy> 为什么备份要用tar?
<frank> 哈，这个笑话好
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 显然不回啊
<xiaobao_> 晚饭
<jyfl987> ofan: 你发的那个图 貌似ps 那个标语有点不自然
<xiaobao_> 路过路过
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: -p, --preserve-permissions
<gebjgd> ofan: https://plus.google.com/photos/113076696911694350729/albums/5778257984963616529/5778257981724522882
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 都说让你看man了 你还来问
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 对
<zodiac1111> 低级趣味
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我只是要确认下
<frank> 请问在U系统用什么软件下载BT
<neoblackcap> tar只是个打包工具
<neoblackcap> 打包的速度是很快的
<namoamitabuddha> 现在考虑哪些东西还需要
<namoamitabuddha> .vimrc
<namoamitabuddha> .Xdefaults
<namoamitabuddha> 貌似不要了
<neoblackcap> 如果慢的话应该是你压缩慢
<gebjgd> neoblackcap: 大妈
<digitalzy> 用rsync不是很好吗
<gebjgd> neoblackcap: 打包慢
<neoblackcap> 现在ubuntu还是用bashrc记录吗？
<digitalzy> 或者cp -a
<neoblackcap> 打包还慢？
<gebjgd> neoblackcap: mksquashfs才速度
<gebjgd> neoblackcap: 有多少cpu用多少
<ofan> gebjgd: 这个肯定的
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 双系统想再装Ubuntu~~~ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384584 俺特别喜欢折腾，电脑五个盘，第一个装xp，第二个装win8，现在想学习Linux系统 于是乎想装Ubuntu12.04 求大神们教教我安装方法吧~ 感激不尽哟 统计信息: 发表于 由 549870761 — 2012-08-19 14:22
<namoamitabuddha> digitalzy: 我分区表要彻底调整，打算归档打包后然后解压
<neoblackcap> 这个两个东西用途不太一样
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: clonezilla
<gebjgd> ofan: namoamitabuddha 新手的爱啊
<namoamitabuddha> digitalzy: cp 的话一旦跑 win32 filesystem 上去了之后……
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我手头只有 systemresquecd
<digitalzy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/TAR
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我只是备份部分数据而已
<neoblackcap> mksquashfs针对只读嘛
<digitalzy> 这个是用tar备份的
<piggybox> namoamitabuddha: 你要怎么改分区啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 最知名小三莱温斯基靠接济生活 身材臃肿情绪低
<gebjgd> ofan: 还好你不会和美国总统搞
<neoblackcap> 而且tar是跟gzip之类的配合使用的
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 或者搞个ext2的loopback设备镜像
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 这可以，但是 tar 包足矣了吧
<namoamitabuddha> 我不需要 -z
<namoamitabuddha> gzip
<gebjgd> neoblackcap: 你备份管它只读不只读 直接上个overlay 就能用
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: loopback可以直接挂载，tar需要你的回复环境里有tar
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 来j啊
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 有，系统要重装的
<neoblackcap> 备份的时候这两个工具区别当然不是太大
<gebjgd> ofan: namoamitabuddha squashfs直接就能挂载到loopback上
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 你恢复的时候要进livecd什么的
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 我知道
<neoblackcap> 不过 mksquashfs 支持压缩吗？
<gebjgd> 还能自动增量
<gebjgd> neoblackcap: 显然
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: livecd 分区下然后重装 debian
<ofan> 为毛要重装
<neoblackcap> 这样的话mksquashfs好像S3
<namoamitabuddha> 上次是 squeeze -> wheezy
<namoamitabuddha> 有多余包
<namoamitabuddha> 而且我整理不清楚哪些多余的包
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 洁癖？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 可以列出没被使用的
<namoamitabuddha> 有很多包以前装着觉得有用
<namoamitabuddha> 结果没用的
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 怎么列？
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 硬盘一共 20GB
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: man dpkg
<gebjgd> 金正恩：有一点火花溅入领土 就将进行统一圣战
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 为毛不用arch
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: ...
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 20G都能玩这么high
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 你说的是那种没依赖的包？
<gebjgd> ofan: 我2004年的机器也是20g
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 没用的包，当时可能有用，这怎么可能智能扫描出来？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 有些包是因为别的包依赖他才装的，会打上特殊标记
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 如果依赖它的都删了，就是多余的
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 没有这种包
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: aptitude 会自动清理这种包的
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 怎么可能没有
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 或者 apt-get autoremove
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: aptitude 会自动扫描的
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 还有被遗弃的
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 丢弃的包在 aptitude full-upgrade 的时候会提示删除的
<namoamitabuddha> 我 x86
<namoamitabuddha> 不是 multiarch
<namoamitabuddha> 因此 aptitude 没什么问题
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 那你清理不了多少
<ofan> 最多弄点心里安慰
<hamo> roylez_: 基尾席...
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 要嫌占空间，还不如搞压缩
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 直接arch
<roylez_> hamo: .
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 再说 tune2fs, e2fs 那些工具我还用不来
<roylez_> hamo: 别烦我三国杀
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 头文件，html doc什么的都删了
<ofan> 可能能省出一大块
<hamo> roylez_: 早说啊...哥跟你杀...
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 删除man包也能省一些
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 重装顺便清理数据
<roylez_> hamo: 好啊，==我跟你单挑
<roylez_> hamo: 南蛮入侵
 * hamo 为啥没有杀人游戏的在线版？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 主要是把 windows 拿掉
<hamo> roylez_: 杀
<ofan> hamo: 光腚总局的龟腚
<hamo> ofan: 啊？为啥？
<ofan> hamo: 不和谐
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 顺便清理手头的数据
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 一大堆 obsolete
<hamo> ofan: 警察，杀手，平民..估计是警察不和谐了...
<gebjgd> ofan: 你买了星际2和diablo3了么？
<ofan> gebjgd: 没买星际 2
<ofan> gebjgd: d3已经不玩了
<piggybox> ofan: 我等下个patch出来再玩
<ofan> pvp可能有点意思，不过装备还是贵
<ofan> piggybox: 现在没啥玩头了，拍卖行里没好东西
<hamo> roylez_: 你几区？
<roylez_> hamo: 3
<roylez_> hamo: 南蛮
<roylez_> hamo: 等我去放个水...
<gebjgd> ofan: 为毛不玩了？
<piggybox> ofan: 随便玩玩，美服总比亚服便宜很多
<ofan> piggybox: 亚服基本崩溃了
<ofan> gebjgd: 没意思了
<ofan> gebjgd: 打完之后，就是不停刷怪刷装备，然后到现金拍卖行里交易，暴雪好赚钱
<piggybox> ofan:  现在后期设计是非常失败，等patch吧。以前d2一开始也很糟
<ofan> 等gta5
<jyfl987> ofan: 我又想起那个计划了 可惜老子连着加班
<piggybox> ofan: torchlight2我还有兴趣
<ofan> jyfl987: 现在没空了
<ofan> piggybox: spacechem不错，比较益智
<jyfl987> ofan: 你现在做什么
<ofan> piggybox: arpg类的，现在真没什么好的
<ofan> jyfl987: 准备上课
<jyfl987> ofan: 这样
<piggybox> ofan: ps/xbox上的dark souls大概是这几年我玩过的最好的arpg了
<ofan> jyfl987: 主要我现在太懒了
<ofan> piggybox: 额 没console.. 想弄个 有点贵
<piggybox> ofan: 还能比显卡贵？
<ofan> jyfl987: 现在已经没有码农的激情了
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 玩不来 ArchLinux
<ofan> piggybox: 现在没钱.. 还得弄个显示器
<ofan> piggybox: 而且怕买了 玩上瘾
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 怎么玩不来了
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 新arch 不错
<gebjgd> ofan: 不需要显示器
<gebjgd> ofan: 用电脑的就行
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 绝对比debian简单
<piggybox> ofan: 这个自我控制嘛，irc也能聊上瘾的。xbox我现在就当成跳舞机用
<gebjgd> ofan: 你的笔记本就行
<gebjgd> ofan: arpg还真有好的
<gebjgd> ofan: ps上的战神
<ofan> piggybox: 不一样，玩游戏不好作为借口
<ofan> gebjgd: 我要个外接的
<gebjgd> ofan: 你很奢侈
<ofan> gebjgd: 还想要个背投
<digitalzy> ofan: 我觉得真正作为桌面使用还是Ubuntu稍微好点
<ofan> gebjgd: 错了 投影
<piggybox> ofan: 投影亮度不够吧
<ofan> digitalzy: 桌面用win/mac
<digitalzy> ofan: 我值得是开发平台这类
<ofan> digitalzy: 开发也看平台
<ofan> 老板让你开发.net 你能用ubuntu?
<digitalzy> ofan: arch适合学习用
<ofan> digitalzy: 对
<ofan> 用arch要不断学习
<gebjgd> digitalzy: arch
<ofan> piggybox: 自己在家用
<piggybox> arch和gentoo很像，但省不少时间
<gebjgd> digitalzy: 桌面用ubuntu是垃圾
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
<digitalzy> ofan: 基本上用了半年多的arch，后来为了省心换回Ubuntu了
<ofan> arch也能完全编译安装
<gebjgd> digitalzy: ubuntu省心？
<gebjgd> digitalzy: 如何省心了？
<namoamitabuddha> !ot | gebjgd
<lubotu2`> gebjgd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<digitalzy> 最起码依赖问题出的少
<ofan> digitalzy: 那你还是终端用户
<gebjgd> digitalzy: 扯
<gebjgd> digitalzy: 那你是没长期用
<gebjgd> digitalzy: ubuntu的源不给力
<ofan> digitalzy: 开发者跟普通桌面用户没什么区别，只是用的程序不一样
<digitalzy> 开发者和折腾linux系统也没关系
<ofan> 如果你是参与linux开发的就有关系了
<piggybox> ofan: 投影的灯泡寿命有限，一般是2000小时，当然用的不多也能用几年
<digitalzy> 有一篇linus的文章不知道有没有看过
<ofan> piggybox: 恩
<namoamitabuddha> digitalzy: linus 用 fedora
<digitalzy> 对
<namoamitabuddha> 炮轰 ubuntu
<ofan> piggybox: 反正dell的显示器都挺贵
<namoamitabuddha> linus 不是代表所有人
 * adam8157 away
<digitalzy> http://news.oreilly.com/2008/07/linux-torvalds-on-linux-distri.html
<kk> digitalzy ⇪ t: Linus Torvalds on Linux Distributions - O'Reilly News
<namoamitabuddha> 我没记错的话
<digitalzy> 是这篇
<namoamitabuddha> linus 认为 geek-like 的 distro
<namoamitabuddha> 不好
<namoamitabuddha> 大概就这意思
<gebjgd> digitalzy: 90%的人认为你用linux还不好呢
<gebjgd> digitalzy: 你听了？
<namoamitabuddha> linus 还炮轰 C++
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 他是搞kernel space的
<digitalzy> 因为他是kernel person，所以不想把时间花在编译程序，解决各种问题上面
<ofan> 跟做发行版的人不一样
<piggybox> ofan: Dell的IPS是比较贵，但那是还是比同样内部配件的苹果屏幕便宜
<digitalzy> 我必须要用linux，这没办法
<gebjgd> digitalzy: 如果你只用linux arch会比ubuntu好
<ofan> piggybox: 没钱是关键
<ofan> 得找个工打
<piggybox> ofan: 不过你不搞图像设计也并非一定要追求IPS屏
<digitalzy> 怎么说，这是个偏好的问题，用arch的人有用arch的理由
<gebjgd> digitalzy: 因为为了省事 方便维护
<ofan> piggybox: tn屏没法看啊，我上网本就是tn屏
 * microcai 相比 IPS 我更喜歡搞個視網膜分辨率的屏幕
<ofan> microcai: dell新出的就是
<ofan> microcai: 3k级别
<microcai> ofan:  哪個？
<piggybox> ofan: dell能做retina？
<microcai> ofan:  DPI 多少？
<ofan> microcai: 貌似27寸的那个
<microcai> 27" 了
<microcai> ofan:  我要的是 4k 以上分辨率的 21' 屏幕
<piggybox> 27不可能是retina
<ofan> microcai: 别家的 除了apple你买不到的，能买到也是天际
<ofan> microcai: 擦 你去火星找吧
<digitalzy> 我用arch的时候，发现每次升级内核，aps的加载都失败，都要重新从aur安装一下
<ofan> piggybox: 分辨率达到了
<gebjgd> ofan: 话说ips屏幕有啥好的？
<gebjgd> digitalzy: aps是什么玩意
<ofan> gebjgd: 颜色好，可视角度好
<digitalzy> thinkpad的一个硬盘保护驱动
<piggybox> ofan: 我来查查看是哪个
<ofan> gebjgd: 我现在看上网本屏幕都感觉累
<gebjgd> ofan: 就这点优点？
<gebjgd> ofan: 不累啊
<ofan> gebjgd: ç´¯
<ofan> gebjgd: nexus 7也ips，看着舒服
<digitalzy> 但是ubuntu直接有dkms的模块，升级内核什么都不用管
<ofan> 170度可视 nb的很
<ofan> digitalzy: dkms 就是个笑话
<gebjgd> ofan: 没觉得 我倒是以前看到过一个dell的笔记本的屏幕 颜色很奇怪
<ofan> 还不如自己写hook
<gebjgd> digitalzy: 你自己写个daemon或者hook就是了
<ofan> gebjgd: 你眼睛已经变异了
<gebjgd> ofan: 对于我来说就是分辨率到了就够了
<gebjgd> ofan: 颜色没有要求
<ofan> gebjgd: 有个$99的dell 22" ips 让我错过了
<ofan> 还有50的
<microcai> gebjgd: 你是個用256色終端的人
<namoamitabuddha> ubuntu 最大的问题我觉得是完全把 free 踩在脚下。
 * microcai me is using  PHILIPS IPS 屏幕
<ofan> microcai: 好嘛吃
<ofan> microcai: 能竖屏？
<piggybox> ofan: dell上27的还是那台ultrasharp，这个和苹果的27没区别，都不是retina。别的27没看见
<microcai> ofan:  要豎屏幹嘛
<ofan> microcai: 看代码
<microcai> ofan:  不做嗎農好多年
<ofan> 一屏千行不是梦
<ofan> piggybox: retina只有苹果有
<ofan> 别的暂时别想了
<ofan> piggybox: 我的分辨率只有retina的1/4
<microcai> ofan:  ... retina 的意義不是分辨率，是 DPI
<ofan> microcai: 我说mbp with retina
<piggybox> retina显示器太恐怖了，完全是杂志印刷级别的。看过之后非retina的都没法看了
<ofan> microcai: 分辨率就是标准的 长宽都变两倍，像素是原来的四倍
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我的意思是说 Linus 的意见也只是个人意见，不能作为什么“圣旨”看待。
<ofan> piggybox: 我是看了ips的 其他都没法看
<ofan> retina对大多数应用还是比较多余的
<piggybox> ofan:  台式机还好，固定视角
<ofan> piggybox: 不是 tn屏是变1度 颜色就会变，你歪下脑袋颜色就不一样了
<microcai> piggybox: 我覺得阻礙 retina 屏幕的就是 windows
<namoamitabuddha> freeflying: 这里难道不是 ubuntu 的 channel?
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/202111.htm
<kk> ofan,啥网址y ["invalid byte sequence in UTF-8 . IN gettitle"]
<microcai> piggybox:  用上 retia 屏幕，windows 的任務欄還看的到麼
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/202111.htm
<ofan> kk: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/202111.htm
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 你都不用ubuntu
<piggybox> microcai: apple的retina屏幕是sharp做的，他们之间有排他性协议，目前该技术只能提供给apple
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我上次去 #ubuntu 很快就被赶走了
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 那里只接受 ubuntu support
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 本频道topic就是o
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 本频道topic就是ot
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: ?
<namoamitabuddha> !ot
<lubotu2`> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ofan> piggybox: 夏普都快倒闭了
<microcai> piggybox:  全美達很快會追趕上來的
<ofan> 让富士康收了吧
<ofan> 这样以后神州电脑也能有retina了
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 那是#ubuntu
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: #ubuntu-XX 不像 #ubuntu?
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: /topic
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: Ubuntu 中文频道
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 这几个字看不出什么
<microcai> ofan:  fsk 只是代工廠
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 我看到了‘中文'
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 然后？
<ofan> 所以只讲中文
<microcai> ofan:  fsk 不開發技術，只獲得技術授權後造東西
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 但是还有定语 Ubuntu 啊
<ofan> microcai: 以前日本也是
<ofan> microcai: 台湾也是，现在都把技术偷来了
<microcai> ofan:  fsk 是 taiwan的
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 如果是 Linux 中文频道，那样宽泛得多
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 但是例如 cmd.exe 这种也不属于讨论范畴
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 这么点人还限制topic
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 那么多用win的潜水党 还怎么说话
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 用 windows 又不意味着不能给 ubuntu support
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 真死心眼啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 还有用mac的喷水党
<piggybox> haha
<ofan> 撸撸休了
<gebjgd> ofan: 3点 牛逼
<ofan> gebjgd: 呵呵 你还弄了我的时区的表？
<gebjgd> ofan: orlando
<gebjgd> ofan: 我记得住
<ofan> gebjgd: 你们公司可以公款消费么
<ofan> 请我去玩玩
<gebjgd> ofan: 有
<gebjgd> ofan: 我让你那时候过来约炮 你不来啊
<ofan> gebjgd: 你报销？
<gebjgd> ofan: 不报
<Cherrot> test
<kk> Cherrot, 点点点.  ㍧ 
<kk> 新 数据库管理 • 我已经把Oracle装上了，谁能告诉我接下来该干嘛？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384588 Screenshot-2.png Screenshot-1.png 接下来干嘛？从哪里启动？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lichun19960112 — 2012-08-19 15:11
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] 卸载
<kt> hi
<kk> kt, 好.. .  ㍨ 
<kt> 我安装完grub2之后，怎么整个grub已经启动之后的命令行都往右偏移呢
<kt> 我安装完grub2之后，怎么整个grub以及启动之后的命令行都往右偏移呢
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • U盘安装Ubuntu9.04，无法识别硬盘 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384592 如题，请教各位！ 这两天由于要搭建一个基于9.04的平台，所以就准备用U盘装一个。原先有一个win7系统，硬盘布局如下： disk.jpg 结果选择键盘布局后，分区那步没法识别硬盘，只能识别U盘。提示 …
<kt> -_-!!
<kt> 版主看看我的问题吧
<kt> say kk
<freeflying> namoamitabuddha: 咋了
<kt> kk: 请问下怎么办呢
<kk> kt, 千里之行，始于足下。  ㍨ 
<kt> I know，but how
<kt> 3Q
<bepop> 怎么在windows mobile 手机上打开telnet
<bepop> 怎么在windows mobile 手机上打开telnetd
<jyfl987> ofan: 你这才几天呢 就没有码农的激情了 额  你是最近玩游戏无心coding把 这很正常 前一阵我天天玩minecraft到3点 最近都没玩过了 都在看数学
<cherrot_> MeaCulpa, 你的配置文件是软链接到git repo里的么，还是别的方式？
<zodiac1111> mc哦耶
<cherrot_> adam8157, 你的配置文件是软链接到git repo里的么，还是别的方式？
 * Cherrot 每到周末就好冷清……
 * zodiac1111 苦逼
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) Cherrot
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 宏碁4750g装了ubuntu后亮度太亮了 求解啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384597 我 眼睛都太难受了 。。。。。。快来救救我吧 大神啊 ....... 统计信息: 发表于 由 lszpf — 2012-08-19 17:06
<hamo> roylez_: .
<Cherrot> roylez_, ... 主席好！
<roylez_> Cherrot: 烂cherry早
<Cherrot> roylez_, 主席送几个表情吧。。。一点还手余地都没有……
<Cherrot> roylez_, 你才cherry... 你全家都cherry....
 * hamo （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣）  Cherrot
 * hamo ＜（‵□′）＞───Ｃε（┬＿┬）３ Cherrot
 * hamo ＜( ￣︿￣)︵θ︵θ︵θ︵θ︵☆（＞口＜－） Cherrot
<hamo> Cherrot: 如何？
<Cherrot> hamo, 8错8错～ 收走～
<poc> :-D 大家好,新手路过
<zodiac1111> 共勉
<Cherrot> （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣） roylez_
<zodiac1111> 注册: 2009-05-28 11:50 = =我ubuntu论坛的账号注册这么久了
 * roylez_ ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| Cherrot
<Cherrot> ＜( ￣︿￣)︵θ︵θ︵θ︵θ︵☆（＞口＜－） roylez_
<jyfl987> 昨天看了个人用200行 verilog就写了个forth cpu
<jyfl987> 额 还有做游戏机卖
<jyfl987> cfy呢
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你也曾经玩fpga?
<chuyizi> hi
<kk> chuyizi, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<alvin_rxg> 震惊 http://www.36kr.com/p/146429.html
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: Google向ITC提交新专利诉讼文件，试图阻止iPhone、iPad和Mac进入美国 | 36氪
 * Cherrot 现在的验证码人都认不出来了……
<chuyizi> 有個激動下載  那都不是驗證碼了
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • Arch Linux 中文社区一岁了！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384604 感谢所有社区成员的共同努力，今天，我们与快地宣布： Arch Linux 中文社区 一岁了！ 一年来我们经历了很多（详情请看社区主页的新闻和论坛新手版的生存指南，我就不在赘述了） 现在我们非常高兴的 …
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] 各位，今天是Arch Linux中文社区一岁生日哦～
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] https://bbs.archlinuxcn.org/viewtopic.php?id=1103
<Losses> =-= 输入化学方程式各位有什么软件推荐么
<UbuntuTalk> [lispmaxima] 庆祝
<alvin_rxg> =.=     日本人登上了钓鱼岛，我们掀翻了中国人的日本车
<chuyizi> Losses: 软件中心应该有吧
<Losses> chuyizi:-,- 都是给有机用的
<chuyizi> Losses: 那我不知道了
<UbuntuTalk> [巴滨鱼] 什么破事情
<chuyizi>  什么
<Losses> chuyizi:-,- 这方面软件特别的少诶 真是个漏洞
<chuyizi> Losses: 没人开发
<Losses> chuyizi:是啊= = 整理个资料要用ooo那套东西得把我累死……而且输出效果并不理想
<chuyizi> Losses: 也比较小众
<chuyizi> 天朝只认XP
<Losses> chuyizi:大概吧……不知道化学专业领域都用什么……
<Losses> =-= 化学专业领域的出来一个吧
<alvin_rxg> 如果真让我抵制什么货的话，我只抵制蠢货。（带三个表）
<UbuntuTalk> [lispmaxima] 谁知道怎么用irc上这个群
<zodiac1111> 这些人的逻辑真的是很让人伤心啊
<hamo> roylez_ hi tester...lol
<roylez_> adam8157: 阿呆
<adam8157> roylez_: 正吃饭呢
<roylez_> hamo: hi，两栖动物
<alvin_rxg> zodiac1111: 说我嘛？
<adam8157> roylez_: hamo 炒了个菜, 下饺子吃
<zodiac1111> alvin_rxg: 说砸中国的日本车的 = =
<roylez_> adam8157: 你给房东炒了个菜？真不容易啊
<alvin_rxg> :)
<minus273> = -
<adam8157> roylez_: 擦
<hamo> adam8157 在家吃？外卖？
<adam8157> hamo: 自己在家做的
<roylez_> adam8157: 今天发现有个挺好的域名没人注册
<roylez_> adam8157: cacacaca.ca
<adam8157> ...
<zodiac1111> 擦擦擦擦擦
<hamo> adam8157 啧啧..学会做饭了？
<Guest21362> :-)，终于进来了
<roylez_> adam8157: 今天按摩了？
<adam8157> hamo: 早就会了
<Guest21362> 照了半天
<adam8157> roylez_: 嗯.
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • Acer 4830tg 用Ubuntu温度很高很高 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384608 Acer 4830TG-2412G64Mnbb --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 屏幕尺寸：14英寸 1366x768 CPU型号：Intel 酷睿i5 2410MCPU 主频：2.3GHz 内存容量：2GB DDR3 1066MHz 硬盘容量：640GB …
<roylez_> adam8157: 房东的手法如何？
<adam8157> roylez_: 小妹很漂亮, 还多给我按了10分钟
<adam8157> roylez_: ..
<roylez_> adam8157: 果然
<hamo> adam8157 照妹纸照片没？
<adam8157> hamo: 照个鬼
<roylez_> hamo: 帖子还洗掉吗？
 * adam8157 我吃饭先
<roylez_> hamo: x不洗掉的话，你丫也帮着灌水啊
<Losses> =-= 嘛 最近装上了Mint 发现dell煎鸡蛋的品质啊
<hamo> roylez_ 洗吧，你先各种测试下，等我回去了洗
<Losses> 热死了= =|||
<Losses> 双显卡控制住了CPU还高温= =||
<hamo> roylez_ 陪基友逛街那
<roylez_> hamo: 貌似没必要洗帖子，又不用改数据库
<hamo> roylez_ 洁癖..^_^..其实是我刚才给我自己改数据库了..哈哈哈
<roylez_> hamo: 你改毛了？
<roylez_> hamo: 是加admin了？
<hamo> roylez_ 不是，直接改了计数器..
<roylez_> hamo: 丫能不能不要这么恶心人
<hamo> roylez_ 测试测试...哈哈哈..
<roylez_> hamo: tooltip呢，说了很久了
<hamo> roylez_ 呃..
<hamo> roylez_ 最近小忙..尽快尽快...
<roylez_> hamo: 小忙？
<hamo> roylez_ 周五开了一天会..
<roylez_> hamo: 跟我比么？
<hamo> roylez_ 陪一群猥琐老外
<hamo> roylez_ 当然不敢啦
<FrankLv> 0.0
<FrankLv>  
<yall> 'ls
<FrankLv>   m1`2qq1!~`!`W09u8~765~~~~218765~~~viguyhgtfrdesw~~~~~~=
<hamo> 0_0
<FrankLv> ";PLKJUFGDQSA9 8vuiyewq )":?>KGBYFVRYTGVHFRDESP-[=8OLIGHY5HUCJ8GFRqadrfxcesfX ZDCreswb nx
<FrankLv> 4~,9146\~
<FrankLv> 4~,9146\~,
 * chuyizi is away: Away
 * chuyizi is back (gone 00:00:31)
<hamo> roylez_: 尾席...
<roylez_> hamo: 你妹
<yall> 'ls
<yall> you'ren'bu
<daffodi> you
<kk> 新 窗口管理器 • GDM右上角的关机重启无效，请问其配置文件在什么地方？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384616 GDM右上角的关机重启无效，请问其配置文件在什么地方？ 今天多装了几个登录管理器玩了玩，gdm、kdm、cdm、slim 最终决定用gdm，但是右上角的关机与重启无效，求指教 统 …
<Freebuilder> vim 是否有方法获取上次使用的操作符？比如输入
<Freebuilder> d<Esc>:call MyFun()
<Freebuilder> 我想在 MyFun() 中得到 "d"，也就是上次使用的操作符。
<alvin_rxg> .
<alvin_rxg> freeflying: :help .
<jyfl987> freeflying: /j #emacs
<roylez_> hamo: 两栖君？
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • apu e-450装了ubuntu 12.04 装了amd 官方12.6驱动 出现unsupported hardwa http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384620 apu e-450装了ubuntu 12.04 装了amd 官方12.6驱动 出现unsupported hardwa是怎么 回事哦i 求大神 指教 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiaofei-833 — 2012-08-19 20:02
<hamo> roylez_: aha...
<roylez_> hamo: 给你指标，一天100个帖子
<hamo> roylez_: ...
<hamo> roylez_: 我要求不高...你一天20个猥琐视频就行...
<freeflying> alvin_rxg: 咋了
<roylez_> hamo: .....
<adam8157> hamo: 申请光纤改造了, 免费升级到10Mb/s
<adam8157> hamo: 之前没打算继续住, 就一直没申请
<chgtg> freeflying: 有ubuntu和x1c的消息吗？
<hamo> adam8157 你决定继续了？
<adam8157> hamo: 嗯
<hamo> adam8157 你用联通的网？壕啊...
<adam8157> hamo: 一个月168, 贵么?
<cfy> zmadper|sleep: 怎么sleep么。。。当实习生忙坏了？
<hamo> adam8157 好贵...
<adam8157> hamo: 你们多少?
<hamo> adam8157 10M/s...90
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<cfy> 10m/s .....
<chgtg> 该死的GFW又抽风了
<yall> 'ls
<freeflying> chgtg: x1c是啥
<chgtg> freeflying: thinkpad X1 carbon
<namoamitabuddha> 如何检测光驱的设备名字？
<chgtg> freeflying: 其实最想搞panasonic的let's note本子，号称电池19h
<chgtg> 不知道对linux驱动支持如何
<supercat> 光驱设备名字可以在k3b或者brasero之类的程序里面看到
<namoamitabuddha> 有没有命令行工具？
<supercat> cdrecord?
<namoamitabuddha> 除了 wodim
<supercat> cdrecorder?
<supercat> dvd+rw-tools这个程序不知道有没有用
<namoamitabuddha> 有没有其他的？
<namoamitabuddha> 类似 lspci 检测 VGA 那样
<namoamitabuddha> 或者直接 cat 某个 proc 文件系统或者 sys 文件系统的东西
<chgtg> namoamitabuddha: 挂上的光驱？
<chgtg> 试试du
<namoamitabuddha> du ......
<namoamitabuddha> 我要检测硬件设备名称
<supercat> 他要的是设备名啊
<namoamitabuddha> 不是块设备的名字
<supercat> 嗯
<chgtg> du: cannot access `./.gvfs': Transport endpoint is not connected
<Cherrot> 有熟悉PHP的么？number_format() 函数的原型定义是不是变过？
<freeflying> chgtg: x1支持的吧,这个没啥特别的
<freeflying> chgtg: ivy bridge的机器
<chgtg> freeflying: ^_^ 搞一个去
<freeflying> chgtg: ultrabook啊, 我5月份给我老婆买了个东芝的
<chgtg> freeflying: lp
<chgtg> freeflying: lp应该直接air
<daffodi> ultrabook还是觉得asus和vaio比较好
<freeflying> chgtg: 我买的toshiba的才750刀, mba的1200了
<bepop> 用linux开发windows mobile程序大家都是怎么调试的啊
<chgtg> freeflying: 成本大师喽！
<freeflying> chgtg: lol
<freeflying> chgtg: 你还在学校工作啊
<chgtg> freeflying: 是的
<daffodi> windows mobile为什么要用linux开发
<chgtg> freeflying: 是的。
<chgtg> freeflying: 转化工了
<chgtg> 转过控了
<chgtg> 呵呵
<bepop> daffodi: windows下的那些不会用。。。。
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 万恶的win8带来的噩梦 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384625 最近win8发布了RTM，手痒就装上win8 Pro。结果就杯具了，我以前的ubuntu起不来了，用过很多办法都不行。后来重新格盘，重新安装ubuntu，重启后结果跑到win8修复里去了，ubuntu还是启不来。这还是其次。以前我的 …
<UbuntuTalk> [乌鸦飞飞] 你引导没装到/dev/sda ?
<ipython> 为什么 xterm配置之后这么慢！ 回显比konsole慢很多，
<ipython> 我用的是主席的那个配置。
<freeflying> chgtg: 你们学校有mba不
<chgtg> freeflying: 有。分文和理
<yall> Use-Perl
<yall> kk: rtm? Remember The Milk?
<kk> yall, 你是什​​么样子？  ㍭ 
<chgtg> freeflying: 想弄一个？
<freeflying> chgtg: 靠谱不
<chgtg> freeflying: 统招的。我现在不在读书的那个学校了
<chgtg> freeflying: 原来读书的那个学校mba有在职的
<zouqiang> c#用什么ide好
<supercat> VS
<freeflying> chgtg: 哦, 现在在啥学校了啊
<chgtg> freeflying: 大连大学
<chgtg> freeflying: 地方学校
<freeflying> chgtg: 也是合并出来的吧
<chgtg> freeflying: 早期（20年前），本地的中专/师专/医专等，合并的。zf投了很多
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: http://adam8157.info/blog/2010/05/boot-freedos
<kk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y 给优盘添加FreeDOS启动项 - Adam's
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 你的？
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: .
<zouqiang> 我发现linux没windows好用
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: FreeDOS 能用来重装 Windows?
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 能啊
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 怎么干的？
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: ghost or setup啊
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: setup 是怎样？i386/winnt.exe?
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 我正好有这需求
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 我至少4年没装过了...
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 我看见网上说的 MS-DOS 中都要启动一个叫做 smartdrv 的东西
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: FreeDOS 不需要？
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 不知道...
<daffodi> 需要的，高速缓存，如果不启动那个，那样64K的缓存装系统，你懂得
<namoamitabuddha> 不清楚 FreeDOS 的机制
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋君
<adam8157> roylez_: 傻乐乐
<roylez_> freeflying: 侯总...
<roylez_> adam8157: 帮忙灌水去啊
<namoamitabuddha> daffodi: 我不清楚 freedos 是不是有另外的机制去管理
<roylez_> gfrog_: 鸡蛙
<adam8157> roylez_: 还是那难听名字?
<namoamitabuddha> daffodi: 刚才看见了一个内存管理的选项
<roylez_> adam8157: dooloo.info
<alvin_rxg> Title: 嘟噜 | 主页 (@ dooloo.info)
<adam8157> roylez_: 就说这个...
<roylez_> adam8157: ....
<adam8157> roylez_: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/89eb4153jw1dw0zhm701lj.jpg
<freeflying> roylez_: 这破网络,今晚一直掉线
<roylez_> adam8157: 看过了
<roylez_> freeflying: ... 帮忙灌水 dooloo.info
<namoamitabuddha> daffodi: HIMEMX
 * hamo 看了雷布斯，雷死我了...
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 这是啥
<namoamitabuddha> daffodi: http://www.freedos.org/software/?prog=himemx
<kk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y FreeDOS | View all software
<namoamitabuddha> daffodi: 够了么？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 我的站...
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 哦，又折腾了...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 这是折腾完了
<daffodi> namoamitabuddha: 这个应该对应himem.sys用来管理上位内存的
<kingheaven> 好久没见MeaCulpa了
<roylez_> kingheaven: 18摸的
<freeflying> roylez_: 这是啥
<roylez_> kingheaven: 替我去 dooloo.info 灌水
<alvin_rxg> Title: 嘟噜 | 主页 (@ dooloo.info)
<kingheaven> roylez_, 这是啥啊
<roylez_> freeflying: 我跟 hamo 写的，山寨 reddit
 * hamo ...
<freeflying> roylez_: 哦
<roylez_> hamo: 你100个帖子的作业没交呢
<freeflying> roylez_: reddit是干啥的
<roylez_> freeflying: 新闻聚合...
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: http://dooloo.info/post/new 这里一共几个form?
<daffodi> namoamitabuddha: 因为dos只能用64k基本内存，但是系统可用1MB内存，所以有himem.sys，但是smartdrv相当于用内存虚拟出一个硬盘来
<kk> MeaCulpa_,啥网址y 嘟噜 | 登录或注册新用户
<hamo> roylez_ 明天开始，今喝多了..
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 一个
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: http://dooloo.info/post/new 要是能curl提交form我就来灌
<daffodi> namoamitabuddha: 两个的作用不一样的
<kingheaven> 居然没以后用bootstrap
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: ....
<namoamitabuddha> daffodi: http://www.freedos.org/software/?prog=lbacache
<kk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y FreeDOS | View all software
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: bot肯定是打击对象
<namoamitabuddha> daffodi: 这个呢
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 我真人cURL...
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 开浏览器为了你这个破站，不值得..
<kingheaven> 来支持http://daimaduan.com/吧
<kk> kingheaven,啥网址y 首页 - 代码段
<roylez_> hamo: 这个限制发帖我们得弄...
<namoamitabuddha> daffodi: 我看见说那玩意自动加载了
<roylez_> kingheaven: 这又是啥
<daffodi> namoamitabuddha: 应该差不多是这个
<kingheaven> roylez_, 上去看看吧, 好东西
<hamo> roylez_ sinatra应该带防跨站吧..
<roylez_> kingheaven: 我不码字
<roylez_> hamo: 不知道你说啥
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 鼠标滚轮无法使用 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384629 我是在VirtualBox中安装12.04的，鼠标是usb的无线鼠标。按键都好使，就是滚轮不好使，请问有知道什么原因的么 统计信息: 发表于 由 blackcat — 2012-08-19 21:49
<kingheaven> roylez_, 你码代码不?
<namoamitabuddha> daffodi: 我试试看
<roylez_> kingheaven: 写那么一点
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 我贴了个...黄图
<kingheaven> roylez_, 那这个就适合你!
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 帮你赚人气
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 唉
<kingheaven> 洗澡!
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 干嘛，Tumblr打开第一张图就贴给你，我也不知道是黄图的，还没刷出来我就贴了...
<zouqiang> 兄弟们，php难学吗？
<freeflying> MeaCulpa_: http://forum.xitek.com/thread-1050961-1-1-2.html
<kk> freeflying,啥网址y 深圳也开始砸车了，这几天开车出去要小心 - 汽车论坛 - 色影无忌 -
<roylez_> freeflying: 说实话我就喜欢日本货
<MeaCulpa_> freeflying: 我德系车
<roylez_> freeflying: 砸别人的好东西容易，做好自己的难
<MeaCulpa_> 日本货不错，就当猪肉吃嘛，有什么好抵制的
<zmadper|sleep> roylez_: 日本货我也喜欢... abs_131
<MeaCulpa_> 除了日本AV其他都不错
<gfrog_> MeaCulpa_: 德系？ 永久？
<roylez_> 不跟尔等基佬说了，锻炼去了
<zmadper|sleep> MeaCulpa:
<zmadper|sleep> MeaCulpa: 壕
<roylez_> gfrog_: 死两栖基蛙
<zmadper|sleep> MeaCulpa: 你喜欢欧美?  重口!...
<freeflying> roylez_: lol
<gfrog_> roylez_: 尾席
<freeflying> roylez_: 忽然发现我家里的电器都是日本货
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> 冰洗都是东芝的,电视是夏普的的,空调是松下的
<MeaCulpa_> zmadper|sleep: ?
<daffodi> 有钱人……夏普电视机很贵的
 * roylez_ 没空调没电视没冰箱
<MeaCulpa_> zmadper|sleep: 你喜欢那种上小家电30min，咦呀呀乱叫，然后最后几秒钟爬上去，打个冷颤就下来放片尾字幕的片子？？ 你才是重口
<freeflying> roylez_: 你都用自然的了
 * MeaCulpa_ 没冰箱，毋宁死
 * gfrog_ 家里电器竟然都是棒子货
 * gfrog_ 下次买日货。
<MeaCulpa_> Sharp便宜了，面板国产了，烂了
<daffodi> 棒子货好用么
<hamo> meaculpa_ ... 形容的好
<MeaCulpa_> 棒子面板还好，其他一般吧
<daffodi> sharp和sony比还是贵
<MeaCulpa_> hamo: 本来嘛，日本片子有啥好看得，谁手机没个震动档...
<daffodi> 对三星的显示器没啥好印象
<zouqiang> 嵌入式为啥这几年这么火？
<MeaCulpa_> zouqiang: C 码农的唯一出路，不是火，是其他的都灭了
<daffodi> 因为这几年片子的性能好了
<MeaCulpa_> 性能好了，门槛低了
<daffodi> 然后什么都想玩智能控制
<zouqiang> MeaCulpa: 为啥objective C这两年这么火，跟嵌入式有关吗？
<MeaCulpa_> zouqiang: Apple
<daffodi> 放以前，乖乖的用逻辑电路
<zouqiang> 哦
<zouqiang> 苹果啊
<MeaCulpa_> zouqiang: Apple 的生态环境好
<zouqiang> 因为我很奇怪，周围的人都开始拼命学c objective和csharp
<MeaCulpa_> zouqiang: 几百行Obj C, 几百张美女图，做个app就能赚钱了，能不火么...
<zouqiang> 过去学java的现在全新转入c#阵营中
<MeaCulpa_> zouqiang: 不会吧，找死呢
<daffodi> c#？
<zouqiang> c#
<zouqiang> 对
<zouqiang> 真的，我不明白为什么。
<daffodi> 我也不明白
<MeaCulpa_> pzouqiang: Windows没前途
<zouqiang> 是不是因为c#符合现在国内的市场啊？
<MeaCulpa_> Java进可以忽悠企业，退可以搞手机开发
<zouqiang> 开发成本比较低？
<MeaCulpa_> C#显然没戏
<namoamitabuddha> C# 不错
<MeaCulpa_> zouqiang: 盗版的低
<daffodi> c#和.net啥关系
<Cherrot> 嗯  现在N多学 .net的
<namoamitabuddha> F# 不错
<zouqiang> 原来如此
<daffodi> 学.net是微软逼的，因为现在vista和7的程序大部分都.net
<zouqiang> 这么说现在比较有钱途的是objective C?
<gfrog_> 学BF不错
<daffodi> objective c得看苹果
<daffodi> bf是什么
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 没代码高亮，只能贴图玩了
<zmadper|sleep> MeaCulpa: 洗个澡回来就发现被你喷了..
<MeaCulpa_> zmadper|sleep: 你是单身
<MeaCulpa_> zmadper|sleep: 日本片子不为女性观众着想，以后你就懂了
<zmadper|sleep> MeaCulpa: 啥?
<zmadper|sleep> MeaCulpa: 恩, 确实不懂...
<MeaCulpa_> zmadper|sleep: 一水的猥琐男配卖萌女，只能男人看看
<zouqiang> objective-C的语法跟C++差别很大啊
<MeaCulpa_> zmadper|sleep: 日本AV看得不是妹子，看的是男人，越猥琐，看的人越自信
<kingheaven> zouqiang, 它跟c++就没啥关系啊, 为啥要近呢?
<zouqiang> 因为都带C啊
<zouqiang> 哈哈
<zouqiang> 大家都转型学objective-C吧，我朋友的原话是“大势所需”
<zmadper|sleep> MeaCulpa: 呃.  其实我还是看得妹子...
<daffodi> 差不多的吧……最近想学perl
<kingheaven> 你要是做移动开发, 当然可以看看o-c了
<zmadper|sleep> daffodi: 恩, 年轻人, 思想觉悟很高
<zmadper|sleep> daffodi: perl绝对是装13利器
<daffodi> zmadper|sleep: 这和觉悟啥关系……我做系统管理的
<kingheaven> zmadper|sleep, 我就在用Perl
<zmadper|sleep> zouqiang: 大势是啥?
<zouqiang> daffodi: 系统管理用c#比较好吧？
<zmadper|sleep> daffodi: 那你早就该用perl了
<zmadper|sleep> zouqiang: .... 毛线
<zouqiang> zmadper|sleep: ?
<zmadper|sleep> zouqiang: c#你来做系统管理... 好歹你找个脚本语言吧
<kingheaven> zouqiang, 我擦...难道linux都要装.net runtime吗???
<daffodi> zouqiang: 你管理linux用c#?
<zouqiang> 我误解了
<gfrog_> zmadper|sleep: 乃在梦游嘛？
<daffodi> zmadper|sleep: shell刚弄明白，以前一直用shell的
<zmadper|sleep> zouqiang: 不是管理什么系统的原因, 就算是管理windows, 也得选脚本
<zmadper|sleep> gfrog_: 睡醒了...
<gfrog_> zmadper|sleep: 那为毛还是sleep呢。。。
<gfrog_> zmadper|sleep: 梦游z
<zmadper|sleep> gfrog_: 懒得改名字, 因为一会儿又要睡了~
<MeaCu1pa> 上床
<zouqiang> zmadper|sleep: 大势就是最能赚钱的
<zouqiang> zmadper|sleep: 他就是这个意思
<zouqiang> 尤其是现阶段
<daffodi> 最能赚钱的……貌似忽悠人和房地产最赚钱
<zmadper|sleep> gfrog_: 咱那儿租的机器, 周末没用是不是就返回去了?
<zmadper|sleep> zouqiang: 大势是抢银行
<gfrog_> zmadper|sleep: 啥？
<zmadper|sleep> gfrog_: beaker
<gfrog_> zmadper|sleep: beaker我不熟
<daffodi> 抢银行太危险
<zmadper|sleep> gfrog_: 业务不熟练呀... gaoji
<kingheaven> 抢银行要多联系
<kingheaven> 练习
<zouqiang> ....
<zmadper|sleep> cfy: 大湿
<zmadper|sleep> cfy: 早~
<kingheaven> 乃们都用GTD吗?
<zmadper|sleep> kingheaven: 不用. 没那么大硬盘
<kingheaven> zmadper|sleep, ......GTD需要大硬盘吗???
<cfy> zmadper|sleep: 你睡醒了？
<zmadper|sleep> kingheaven: 恩, 东西太多.
<cfy> kingheaven: 用阿，org mode
<gfrog_> zmadper|sleep: 俺们不用那玩意
<zmadper|sleep> cfy: 恩, 刚醒. 但是一会儿又要睡了... 所以就不改名字了~
<cfy> zmadper|sleep: 哦。。
<kingheaven> OMG....
<zmadper|sleep> gfrog_: 那你们用啥?~
<zmadper|sleep> gfrog_: 你们跟virt组有关系没?~
<zmadper|sleep> gfrog_: 我要给virt提交补丁!!! virt的渣设计!
 * Cherrot 貌似就openshift支持php啊
<zmadper|sleep> Cherrot: 瞎说
<gfrog_> zmadper|sleep: 啥？
<gfrog_> Cherrot: 啥？
<zmadper|sleep> Cherrot: 不许黑我大rh的东西!
<gfrog_> zmadper|sleep: 乃确实在梦游
<Cherrot> zmadper|sleep, 还有啥支持php?
<Cherrot> gfrog, 觉得openshift好赞～
<zmadper|sleep> Cherrot: 国外空间
<zmadper|sleep> gfrog_: 恩, 我刚发现....
 * zmadper|sleep ....
<Cherrot> zmadper|sleep, 额……不花钱的那些空间实在伤不起
<zouqiang> 大家说做技术的还有其他出路吗？
<zmadper|sleep> Cherrot: heroku都支持什么?
<zouqiang> 能转型吗
<zmadper|sleep> zouqiang: 就做技术不是很好的出路吗?
<cfy> zmadper|sleep: openshift很好用么？
<zouqiang> 但是一直做技术很累
<cfy> zmadper|sleep: 完全不会的样子
<zmadper|sleep> cfy: 简单, 不知道还有别的优势没...
<zouqiang> 在中国我看看跑跑业务什么的好像很赚钱的养子
<Cherrot> zmadper|sleep, 没看 但瞟了一眼没看到php
<Cherrot> zmadper|sleep, ruby java肯定没问题
<daffodi> 做技术要看做什么样的技术
<zouqiang> 我觉得技术转型成销售不错
<yall> 'ls
<zouqiang> 毕竟好多做技术的忽悠能力不强，如果技术懂+有忽悠能力的话。肯定比只是做技术赚钱
<zouqiang> 国外另说
<daffodi> 你看过宅男程序员给老婆的电脑课没
<cfy> daffodi: 求url
<zouqiang> 没
<daffodi> cfy: goole搜一下
<yall> => goole #
<daffodi> cfy: http://developer.51cto.com/art/201202/314296.htm
<kk> daffodi ⇪ ti: 宅男程序员给老婆的计算机课程之0：认清本质 - 51CTO.COM
<yall> er
<cfy> daffodi: 你早说阿。。。
<cfy> daffodi: 我都搜好了T_T
<daffodi> cfy: 我搜好了贴的
<cfy> daffodi: 嗯
<cfy> daffodi: 但是，我这里用google蛋疼的 大陆都这样。。
<daffodi> 我也在大陆……
<cfy> ED认为，越OO越好。
<daffodi> 其实可以用bing凑数的
<cfy> 太扯了吧。。。
<yall> *** Oooops (~eexpress@113.12.82.66) has joined channel #ubuntu-cn
<ipython> 网速好慢
<cfy> zmadper|sleep: 这个可以给你老婆看
<yall> exp.exp
<cfy> zmadper|sleep: 咱可以不看了。。。
<daffodi> ed是没出息的技术
<ipython> yall:  who are you
<ipython> yall:  who are you
<cfy> 额。。。
<yall> ipython: /whois yall
<daffodi> 从头开始看吧……
<cfy> daffodi: 我错了。。。我断章取意了。。
<zouqiang> 8月编程语言排行榜首位还是C
<ipython> :-D 像bot一样。
<MeaCu1pa> 勃起功能障碍，简称ED
<cfy> MeaCu1pa: 羡慕英语好的
<ipython> :-D 大米现在依然是南方人的主食
<cfy> daffodi: 女主角：Katze，Wuvist的老婆，女程序员，在某跨国投行任Unix系统管理员，常被Wuvist嘲笑技术太差。
<daffodi> cfy: 自己往下继续看，课程什么的甩开男主好几条街
<daffodi> cfy: 这文章很长的，51cto专门做了个专题……
<cfy> 但Wuvist不会写shell脚本时，绝对是第一时间向Katze求助。
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<cfy> perl不算shell脚本么？
<cfy> Wuvist写的这系列教程以及作业安排，是为Katze量身定做的，像第1课的作业便因此会出现Perl这门研发中不常用，但在运维中却非常普遍的语言。
<daffodi> perl是perl，shell是shell
<zmadper|sleep> cfy: perl不算shell脚本呀!
<cfy> 运维上用的perl脚本不会难到哪里去吧
<zmadper|sleep> cfy: 大湿...
<cfy> zmadper|sleep: daffodi: 我是说，写脚本时，不用到perl?
<daffodi> 不会难倒哪里，就是经常用正则
<zmadper|sleep> cfy: 肯定用到~ perl都不会, 当毛运维
<cfy> zmadper|sleep: daffodi: 要是我的话，能用，perl代替sed和awk么？
<roylez_> zmadper|sleep: 大师毛， cfy 就是个渣渣
<cfy> roylez_: 主席T_T
<zmadper|sleep> roylez_: 主席, 大湿和大师不一样的....
<roylez_> zmadper|sleep: o...
<zmadper|sleep> roylez_: 就跟, 高级和gaoji不一样...
<cfy> roylez_: zmadper|sleep 大师们好
<daffodi> ……
<zmadper|sleep> roylez_: 主席就是高级, hamo 就是 gaoji
<cfy> daffodi: 哦。忘了你了。。。大师好
<cfy> zmadper|sleep: ......
<zmadper|sleep> cfy: 哈哈~~
<cfy> zmadper|sleep: 主席不是坏蛋么？
<MeaCu1pa> 我这辈子还没遇到分清unix和linux的女人
<zmadper|sleep> cfy: 对, 忘了~   坏人主席  cc roylez_
<daffodi> 和我啥关系……我不是……大师怎么会失业
<cfy> 主席没帽子中.....
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
<MeaCu1pa> 用perl运维的很多是不敢不用，抑或没权限装东西的
<cfy> 我了个去
<adam8157> roylez_: 赐予你力量
<yall> roylez_
<MeaCu1pa> 没权限装包，却可以胡乱copy cpan来的库
<cfy> MeaCu1pa: 还有比perl更好地？
<zmadper|sleep> MeaCu1pa: 是不会awk... 比如我.. 我就不会awk...
<cfy> MeaCu1pa: newlisp?
<zmadper|sleep> MeaCu1pa: 简单的还行, 稍微不简单的就看不懂了
<cfy> zmadper|sleep: awk简单的，好不好。好像perl那样 ‘简单‘
<cfy> zmadper|sleep: 谁会写那么复杂的awk?谁维护阿。。
<zmadper|sleep> cfy: 你写的是痛快了...
<MeaCu1pa> awk 是c语法好不好
<cfy> zmadper|sleep: 像某个地方的C规范，不允许使用while(dst++=src++);的
<MeaCu1pa> perl难得多
<cfy> zmadper|sleep: 我也看的。我经常看ee的perl呢
<zmadper|sleep> MeaCu1pa: 容易好多...
<cfy> zmadper|sleep: 大师
<zmadper|sleep> cfy: 我就是说, perl简单呀
<zouqiang> Perl好学吗？
<MeaCu1pa> shell够用了
<zmadper|sleep> MeaCu1pa: 真心不够
<cfy> zouqiang: 学起来貌似没啥难度的样子
<cfy> zouqiang: 你要挑战的话，去学haskell啥的。
<zouqiang> 学学也无妨
<zmadper|sleep> zouqiang: 或者bf
<cfy> zouqiang: C比较难
<cfy> zouqiang: C也比较难
<daffodi> 感觉简单的话shell够，但是复杂点还是perl或者python吧
<cfy> zmadper|sleep: 推荐点有用的。。。
<MeaCu1pa> 投行好不好？
<zmadper|sleep> cfy: 那就ocaml吧
<daffodi> 不是，那bf到底啥
<roylez_> MeaCu1pa: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/718c98e7jw1dw2574n8pdj.jpg
<cfy> roylez_: 神字幕组
<MeaCu1pa> 投行的服务器你装hashkel？？找死
<zouqiang> 各位外语如何？我感觉学perl或者python首先外语一定要好才行。
<zmadper|sleep> daffodi: brainfuck.
<cfy> MeaCu1pa: 编译行么？
<MeaCu1pa> py都不一定能
<cfy> MeaCu1pa: only perl?
<cfy> perl only?
<cfy> zouqiang: perl的中文书籍一堆好不好
<MeaCu1pa> cfy 你居然敢装编译器？
<cfy> MeaCu1pa: 编译器咋了？不安全？
<MeaCu1pa> 真当家里电脑啊
<daffodi> 我觉得那个传说的小骆驼书……还是可以的
<cfy> MeaCu1pa: 求教，我是小白
<MeaCu1pa> 审计绝对通不过
<zmadper|sleep> daffodi: 传说啥.. 十个会perl的, 七个都有那本书. 这么常见的东西都传说了
<cfy> MeaCu1pa: 那解释器呢？
<zouqiang> cfy: 但是perl的高手在freenode上还是比较多的吧（至少我认为），如果沟通起来英文不好不利于学习。
<zmadper|sleep> zouqiang: 什么语言的外国高手都不少
<MeaCu1pa> py我看都难，除非是linux，那也是很老的py
 * zmadper|sleep 易语言除外
<zouqiang> 书籍也是辅助性质的
<zouqiang> freenode上的高手据说很多
<cfy> MeaCu1pa: perl这么碉阿
<MeaCu1pa> cfy: Perl 5.8.8, shell
<zouqiang> zmadper|sleep: 原来如此
<daffodi> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brainfuck
<kk> daffodi ⇪ t: Brainfuck - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<zouqiang> 我朋友跟我说
<zmadper|sleep> MeaCu1pa: 我的都5.16.1了
<zouqiang> 学编程语言千万别超过3个
<MeaCu1pa> cfy: 不是perl吊，是厂商二
<zouqiang> 学精3个足以
<zouqiang> 超过3个就SB了
<daffodi> 不超过3个，c,perl lisp
<zmadper|sleep> zouqiang: 你骂了多少人...
<zmadper|sleep> cfy: 你会几个? perl/c/lisp/matlab
<cfy> MeaCu1pa: 我了个去。。。
<MeaCu1pa> 上海话，普通话，英语
<zmadper|sleep> cfy: 还好我就会三个~
<daffodi> 前几天好像自动化研究所那边还要求6种语言……
<cfy> zmadper|sleep: 如果说学过的话。。。。
<hottea> ѧ¸öCÓïÑÔ¼ÓÉÏC++²î²»¶àÁË°Ñ
<kk> hottea say: 学个C语言加上C++差不多了把 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<cfy> zmadper|sleep: 我全学过。。
<zmadper|sleep> cfy: gaoji
<cfy> zmadper|sleep: 定义下会
<zmadper|sleep> cfy: 我就会c/perl
<zmadper|sleep> cfy: 还是只会写hello world的那种~
<zmadper|sleep> cfy: 所以我不是sb~
<cfy> zmadper|sleep: 哦。那我全会
<cfy> zmadper|sleep: 不是sb?
<zmadper|sleep> cfy: 刚才哪个谁说, 会三种以上就是sb
<cfy> zmadper|sleep: 我和你差不多阿
<cfy> @_@
<cfy> zouqiang 说学精阿
<cfy> 别这样阿。。。。
<zouqiang> 我朋友说的
<zmadper|sleep> cfy: 毛, 你刚说你都会.
<zouqiang> 不是我说的啊
<cfy> adam8157: zouqiang 说你sb
<hottea> hi£¬ÄãÃÇ¿´µÃµ½ÎÒ·¢µÄÏûÏ¢Âkk Ìáʾ˵ÎÒÕâ¸ö±àÂëÊÇGB£¬²»ÊÇutf£­8£¬Ã²ËÆoperaÕÒ²»µ½ÉèÖð¡
<kk> hottea say: hi，你们看得到我发的消息嘛？kk 提示说我这个编码是GB，不是utf－8，貌似opera找不到设置啊 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<zmadper|sleep> cfy: 何必...
<cfy> zmadper|sleep: 那 adam8157 也一样。。
<cfy> zmadper|sleep: 开玩笑嘛。别人真嘛 :D
<zmadper|sleep> cfy: 恩, 好多人都是~
<cfy> zmadper|sleep: 学精的话。。。。我都C还没精
<zmadper|sleep> cfy: 你小心
<zmadper|sleep> adam8157:  不, 你会shell的...
<cfy> T_T
 * adam8157 不玩了, 俯卧撑去
<cfy> adam8157: you lied
<zouqiang> 什么叫学精？
<zouqiang> 不就是为人所不能为吗？
 * adam8157 真不玩了, 俯卧撑去
<cfy> zmadper|sleep: 我标准都还没研究呢。。。
<cfy> zmadper|sleep: adam8157定的标准高呢
<zmadper|sleep> cfy: 不用研究.. 我大音出来了一本, 但是一直没看
<zmadper|sleep> s/大音/打印/.
<cfy> zmadper|sleep: 自费打印 +1...
<zmadper|sleep> cfy: 恩, 很厚
<cfy> zmadper|sleep: 我还是单面的。。。
<zmadper|sleep> cfy: 你脑子有问题!
<zmadper|sleep> cfy: 单面...!
<cfy> zmadper|sleep: 因为价格一样阿
<cfy> zmadper|sleep: 打印单面，我可以。。。。打草稿阿
<zmadper|sleep> cfy: 毛线, 双面1毛, 单面8分
<cleamoon> 学精就是10min之内弄出一个linux内核
<cleamoon> 这样3种以上就肯定是sb
<cfy> zmadper|sleep: 我那边好像一样的。老板没提
<cleamoon> 或者是super man
<cfy> cleamoon: 从0->linux?
<cfy> 有人能做到么？
<zmadper|sleep> cfy: 按纸张算得...
<yall> guang xia zai jiu chao guo 10 min le
<alvin_rxg> yall: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *p H-t6H<*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com 謝謝！
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y InputKing online IME - type your language on any computer
<cfy> cleamoon: 定义弄
<cfy> cleamoon: tar -xavf算么？
<cfy> zmadper|sleep: 哦。。。这个意思阿。。。。。我了个去去。。。。。。。。
<cleamoon> cfy, 从驱动->linux
<cfy> zmadper|sleep: 大师。。。
<zmadper|sleep> cfy: 你想下, 碳粉多便宜, 纸多贵!
<cfy> zmadper|sleep: 好吧。。。。。。。。好吧。。。。。。。。。
<zmadper|sleep> cfy: 还是叫大湿吧
<cleamoon> cfy, 从设计机器开始...
<cfy> zmadper|sleep: 大师。。。
<cfy> zmadper|sleep: 我的输入法，大师在前面
<cfy> cleamoon: 大师晚上好
<cleamoon> zmadper|sleep, 中国纸贵，我们这里碳粉比纸贵
<zmadper|sleep> cfy: 那我大脑替换->  s/师/湿/g就好了
<cfy> zmadper|sleep: okay
<cleamoon> cfy, 我不行~我连中文还没学好呢
<zmadper|sleep> cleamoon: ...
<cfy> cleamoon: 你用中文编成的？
<zmadper|sleep> cleamoon: 丢嗨知道什么意思吗?
<cfy> cleamoon: 啥易语言？
<cleamoon> zmadper|sleep, 不知道
<zmadper|sleep> cleamoon: 那你的中文学习之路还很久
<cleamoon> cfy, 当然不是。但是中文也算语言
<cleamoon> zmadper|sleep, ...什么意思？
<cfy> zmadper|sleep: 丢黑？
<zmadper|sleep> cleamoon: 精粹来的, 不能随便告诉你
<zmadper|sleep> cfy: 粤语.
<cleamoon> ...
<zmadper|sleep> cfy: 我在广州的时候学会的为数不多的几句粤语
<cfy> zmadper|sleep: T_T
<zmadper|sleep> cfy: 使用率100%
<zmadper|sleep> cfy: 每天说几十次
<cfy> zmadper|sleep: 那我又少会一门语言 T_T
<cfy> zmadper|sleep: 大师。。
<zmadper|sleep> cfy: 恩, 你太弱了
<zmadper|sleep> cf
<yall> alvin_rxg: mei you X11, mei you shu ru fa
<alvin_rxg> yall: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *%(j=+3*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com 謝謝！
<yall> alvin_rxg: yuan lai shi Bot.
<cfy> yall: alvin_rxg -> heti
<zouqiang> 大家有见过只用1门的语言的人吗？
<zouqiang> 用1门语言打遍天下的
<cfy> 语系行么？
<zouqiang> no
<zouqiang> 必须特定语言
<cfy> 哦。
<zouqiang> C就是C
<zouqiang> C++就是C++
<cfy> zmadper|sleep: 话说。这里确实太水了。。。相比#lisp #emacs #gentoo-cn
<cfy> 大师睡觉去了。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 水有水的好处
<cfy> roylez_: 比如？
<roylez_> cfy: 其他频道里面的人，很多有可能年纪很大的
<cfy> roylez_: 然后可以交流是么？
<roylez_> cfy: 比如说我可以随便踢你
<cfy> roylez_: 嗯，主席好
<roylez_> cfy: 小伙子有前途
<cfy> roylez_: 多谢。主席夸奖
<zmadper|sleep> cfy: 确实
<qinglingquan> 哈哈
<zmadper|sleep> cfy: 安能摧眉折腰事主席? 何况还是害人主席
<cfy> zmadper|sleep: 为啥我还不想睡觉呢。。。。不困阿。。。
<zmadper|sleep> cfy: 不困... 睡了一天了
<cfy> zmadper|sleep: 大师语文真好 :D
<zmadper|sleep> cfy: 哦, 你呀.. 你夜猫子
<cfy> zmadper|sleep: 你被ban了。。
<cfy> zmadper|sleep: 人呢？
<cfy> zmadper|sleep: 不过还没被kick...
<roylez_> zmadper|sleep: 啥事？
<cfy> 被禁言了？
<roylez_> zmadper|sleep: 不干
<roylez_> zmadper|sleep: 裸体后空翻360度，录像发过来
<roylez_> zmadper|sleep: 那就一个月以后解
<\rs> zmadper|sleep: 有沒有條件選取 gtk2 gtk3 的 configure.ac 例子
<alvin_rxg> Title: DOMAIN ERROR (@ configure.ac)
<cfy> \rs: 你能看到 zmadper|sleep 说话？
<\rs> cfy: 不能
<imadper> roylez_: 主席... ToT
<roylez_> imadper: .
<cfy> imadper: 大师
<roylez_> imadper: http://everything2.com/user/Professor%20Pi/writeups/Why%20time%20appears%20to%20speed%20up%20with%20age
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y Why time appears to speed up with age (idea)@Everything2.com
<imadper> roylez_: 看这个头疼...
<imadper> cfy: ...
<imadper> cfy: 我真成hamo了
<imadper> cfy: 大湿!
<cfy> imadper: hehe
<cfy> roylez_: 啥结论？
<daffodi> 高等数学快忘了
<daffodi> 本来学的就不好
<imadper> roylez_: 主席, 给俺解封吧... ToT
<roylez_> imadper: 这篇文章太牛了
<cfy> roylez_: 一个月以后解多麻烦，你这样做，不是加重你的GTD系统系统负担么？
<imadper> cf
<imadper> cfy: ...
<daffodi> 讨厌用高数讨论年龄的
<imadper> roylez_: cfy 怎么也悲剧了...
<roylez_> cfy: 快被我吓尿了吧 lol
 * imadper 地球太危险了....
<cfy> roylez_: 主席威武
<imadper> @_@
<daffodi> 少了俩字，应该v587
<roylez_> 睡觉去了
<cfy> roylez_: 主席？
<cfy> 主席什么意思？
<cfy> imadper: 我有op光环了
<cfy> imadper: 其实没啥用。。。
<imadper> cfy: 啥~
<imadper> cfy: 是呀...
<cfy> imadper: 因为。。。。 adam8157 在背后看着你呢。。。
<imadper> cfy: 给你+b试试看..
<cfy> 别。。。。
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 我开玩笑的
<imadper> cfy: t了chanserv
<imadper> ls
<imadper> 我还再吗?
<imadper> cfy: 我还活着吗?
<cfy> imadper: 活着阿
<imadper> cfy: 我刚才kick ChanServ 来的
<imadper> 然后提示: *** Your connection is restricted!
<imadper> cfy: 睡觉去了... 明天还得上班...
<imadper> cfy: 何必呢...
<cfy> imadper: 我试试erc的mode.....
<imadper> cfy: 哦, 好吧...
<cfy> imadper: 都没啥用呢。。。。都能换。。。。
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 是呀
<cfy> imadper: 得改
<imadper|sleep> cfy: 推荐你一首歌 <时光倒流二十年>
<adam8157> 熊孩子们, 好好玩. 哥看会儿书睡觉了
<cfy> imadper|sleep: 好
<imadper|sleep> cfy: adam8157_away 也走了
<cfy> imadper|sleep: 嗯。。。。
<daffodi> 什么叫熊孩子，都失业大半个月了
<daffodi> pgsql的手册都没心思看，没办法在折腾wm
 * imadper|sleep 童年便相识, 余下日子多闪几倍光
<daffodi> 谁给dwm打过xft补丁
<daffodi> 先睡了，明天还要面试……求工作
<imadper|sleep> daffodi: 哪里人?
<imadper|sleep> daffodi: 错了...在哪里找工作?
 * maplebeats 求工作,too
<daffodi> imadper|sleep: 人在帝都
<imadper|sleep> daffodi: 那工作多了去了.
<imadper|sleep> daffodi: 让主席推荐你去ibm
<daffodi> imadper|sleep: 不是想象中那么简单
<imadper|sleep> daffodi: ... 我也找过... 好多人都找过... imtxc什么的
<daffodi> imadper|sleep: ibm那个我收藏了，就要求学士学位和英文流利
<imadper|sleep> daffodi: 工作大把的
<daffodi> imadper|sleep: 不过还没注册，很多大公司都有自己专门的招聘网站，ibm那个要在他网站上注册下，搜狐也是
<imadper|sleep> daffodi: 要是内推的话, 不用你自己注册
<daffodi> imadper|sleep: 工作大把的为啥我找不到了……
<imadper|sleep> daffodi: 那你问谁... 百度你去面试了吗?
<mntcdrommnt> :'(
<imadper|sleep> daffodi: sina/yahoo/amazon什么的, 你都面试了吗?
<daffodi> imadper|sleep: 不指望内推……我电气专业的，转行想做运维
<imadper|sleep> daffodi: 你面试了几个了?
<daffodi> imadper|sleep: 百度sina什么的都不搭理我
<imadper|sleep> daffodi: 运维要求搞
<imadper|sleep> s/搞/高/g
<daffodi> imadper|sleep: 面试的都是小公司，做页游的，把自己吹的很牛，直接被忽悠傻了
<imadper|sleep> daffodi: ops-dev还是普通的运维
<imadper|sleep> daffodi: sina的运维都多半是渣, 小公司更不用去
<daffodi> imadper|sleep: ops-dev我目前没那能力
<imadper|sleep> daffodi: 我觉得, 花四个月的时间好好学, ops-dev就够了
<imadper|sleep> daffodi: 会点儿socket编程, 会点儿perl, 会点儿shell就够了
<daffodi> imadper|sleep: 正在努力学习shell最近打算买perl的那本小骆驼书看
<imadper|sleep> daffodi: 打算买...
<maplebeats> perl...
 * maplebeats 我能黑perl么
<imadper|sleep> daffodi: 一下午就搞定的东西, 打算的时间都比学得时间长
<imadper|sleep> maplebeats: 不许黑我大perl!
<daffodi> imadper|sleep: 那书很贵的……那个出版社的书都很贵
<imadper|sleep> daffodi: 电子版, 一下午就看完了
<maplebeats> 书贵，无所谓。。。不贵的话，你还看不下去。。。
<daffodi> imadper|sleep: 最主要的是现在很多公司要求实操经验，我哪里找啊
<imadper|sleep> daffodi: 毕业多久了?
<imadper|sleep> maplebeats: 只能黑py的渣正则和渣lambda
<daffodi> 08年毕业的
<imadper|sleep> daffodi: 老了... 你现在是需要经验了.
<daffodi> perl的正则很强的
<imadper|sleep> daffodi: 我是让他黑py的正则....
 * maplebeats 不准黑我大py
<imadper|sleep> maplebeats: 你个小py~   :)
<daffodi> imadper|sleep: 经验什么的，我那小地方，连linux服务器都不多见，到北京很困难
<maplebeats> py的re和lambda我几乎不用。。。
<imadper|sleep> maplebeats: 因为不好用.,
<cfy> imadper|sleep: re和lambda我经常用
<imadper|sleep> cfy: 恩, 必须常用呀! 你lisp, 不用lambda, 多麻烦
<maplebeats> 我喜欢py的库
<cfy> imadper|sleep: :D
<imadper|sleep> maplebeats: 因为你没见过cpan库的威力~
<cfy> imadper|sleep: 还好，有 label 啥的
<imadper|sleep> cfy: 有没有薄一些的资料?
<imadper|sleep> cfy: cl的
<cfy> imadper|sleep: 说错了。。有labels 啥的
<imadper|sleep> cfy: 每天背着书, 太沉了. 俩小时呢
<cfy> imadper|sleep: on lisp薄么？
<supercat> ………………
<imadper|sleep> cfy: 多少页?
<cfy> imadper|sleep: 背一部分嘛
<cfy> imadper|sleep: on lisp不是入门的
<imadper|sleep> cfy: 恩, 好吧...
<imadper|sleep> cfy: 我从来都不用入门~
<cfy> imadper|sleep: ......
<cfy> imadper|sleep: 那你还land of lisp
<imadper|sleep> cfy: 漂亮
<daffodi> 直接看太高级的书头大的
<cfy> imadper|sleep: rootfs          382G  307G   56G  85% /
<imadper|sleep> daffodi: 我都是看注音读物的
<cfy> imadper|sleep: 硬盘没空间了。。。
<imadper|sleep> cfy: 壕, 你硬盘真大
<cfy> imadper|sleep: 我睡了。。。bye
<imadper|sleep> cfy: bye
<daffodi> imadper|sleep: 我也睡了，明天去面试个helpdesk的职位，希望有机会转行到运维
<imadper|sleep> daffodi: helpdesk算是运维?
<imadper|sleep> daffodi: 那是it吧?
<daffodi> imadper|sleep: 是啊，所以说希望有机会转过去
<daffodi> imadper|sleep: 我总不能在帝都烧钱
<imadper|sleep> daffodi: 直接去sina罢面呗
<imadper|sleep> daffodi: sina那么水的地方, 随便忽悠
 * cfy Linux cfy-notebook 3.5.2-gentoo #1 SMP Fri Aug 17 17:08:18 CST 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P8400 @ 2.26GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<daffodi> imadper|sleep: 因为是外企，可能有英文工作环境，可能对自己以后有利吧
<imadper|sleep> cfy: 大湿
<imadper|sleep> cfy: lisp land真贵
<imadper|sleep> daffodi: 没有的
<daffodi> imadper|sleep: 我给刘宇（守住每一天）投过简历，没动静
<imadper|sleep> daffodi: 鄙公司, 除了人名是英文, 别的都是说中文
<daffodi> imadper|sleep: 但是人要求英文会话流利
<imadper|sleep> daffodi: ...
<imadper|sleep> daffodi: 那你去试试吧. Good luck
<daffodi> imadper|sleep: 什么公司？求名字
<imadper|sleep> daffodi: 如花
<daffodi> imadper|sleep: 不知道……
<imadper|sleep> daffodi: 多在这个房间混混就知道了
<imadper|sleep> daffodi: 运维有实力的, 就是豆瓣/amazon, 别的不了解.
<imadper|sleep> daffodi: 外企, 难道是amazon?
<daffodi> imadper|sleep: 才玩irc没多久，以前知道，但不经常来，现在因为失业了，来折腾
<daffodi> imadper|sleep: 道琼斯
 * maplebeats 同失业
<imadper|sleep> daffodi: 高端, 这是金融业?
<daffodi> imadper|sleep: 应该是吧，但是是helpdesk，所以就技术也没啥
<imadper|sleep> daffodi: 壕
<daffodi> 无非是上不去网什么的
<imadper|sleep> daffodi: 不止. 还有灯管坏了什么的
<piggybox> 记得以前豆瓣是用gentoo跑服务器
<imadper|sleep> piggybox: 现在也是
<imadper|sleep> piggybox: 所以说, 豆瓣真有钱
<piggybox> 呵呵
<imadper|sleep> piggybox: 还是amazon好. 乖乖用我们公司的服务.
<imadper|sleep> piggybox: 金主级别的
<piggybox> 你们公司？redhat?
<qinglingquan> 用gentoo做服务器和钱有关系?
<daffodi> imadper|sleep: 原来去过京东面试，好像被刷了
<imadper|sleep> qinglingquan: 必须的.
<qinglingquan> imadper|sleep: why?
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 为啥
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 服务费吗？
<imadper|sleep> qinglingquan: 没那时间和电费, 哪敢用gentoo
<daffodi> imadper|sleep: 服务器……我知道的centos和debian多吧
<qinglingquan> imadper|sleep: 服务器又不用经常更新.
<imadper|sleep> qinglingquan: 机房的电费很高的. 编译很费电的
<daffodi>  服务器编译快……不像咱的pc
<imadper|sleep> daffodi: 耗电还多呢
<imadper|sleep> daffodi: 服务器, 你竟然落下我的大rhel
<daffodi> 耗电多是真的
<daffodi> rhel有几个买的……
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 那就是说用gentoo 可以有效节电？
<imadper|sleep> daffodi: 反正够给我开工资的
<daffodi> 何况centos是你rhel的克隆
<daffodi> 当时浪潮的一个机架，据说单电源400瓦，然后那机器是双电源的
<imadper|sleep> 很正常. 服务器经常双电源.
 * imadper|sleep 不说了, 不懂服务器... 
<imadper|sleep> 睡了. 安, 各位~
<daffodi> 安
<piggybox> 走了，做礼拜去
<ipython> piggybox: 不是吧。做礼拜
<alvin_rxg> 做礼拜… 你们心目中都有神了… 我心中的女神在哪里…
<ipython> 一直不明白pyton里的参数self 郁闷。
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/202125.htm
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 芬兰少年把旧诺基亚手机扔出101米远 赢得掷手机大赛_NOKIA 诺基亚_cnBeta.COM
<UbuntuTalk> [普华之光] 有人还在么 如何恢复被删除的boot呀
<alvin_rxg> 装 kernel，装 grub
<UbuntuTalk> [普华之光] 能恢复对吧
<UbuntuTalk> [普华之光] 明天再说
<alvin_rxg> 明天就没有明天了。 kernel 都被删了
<alvin_rxg> freeflying: 老大哇，今晚全你一个人在刷屏。。。 需要 implement 个 对 rejoin spawn 的 kickban 嘛？
<gebjgd> piggybox: 屁股男会去做礼拜？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 今天热死
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: pro7
<ofan> 啧啧
<ofan> 好无聊
<ofan> 外面几个女的一直在叫
<ipython> 是不是哦。叫什么
<ofan> 不知道.. 下雨了还在叫
<ipython> ofan: 可能是音响
<ofan> ..人都站在外面
<ofan> ipython: 通宵？
<ipython> ipython: 没有
<ofan> ipython: 还是在墙外的
<ipython> ofan: 才三点多。
<alvin_rxg> utc...
<ofan> 。。。
<jimila> 没有人吗
<piggybox> 回来了
<piggybox> ipython:  python的self不难理解，因为python的函数默认是面向过程的，所以封装成对象方法的时候需要添加self让它知道其对象
<piggybox> ipython:  大概已经睡着了
<ipython> piggybox: 我只能先记着
<ipython> piggybox: 那个参数，self如果self.foo，表明self.foo是个实例。是这样吧
<piggybox> self本身是实例，self.foo是实例方法或属性
<kk>  06:22
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/202138.htm
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 中国企业起诉Facebook抄袭时间轴功能_Web2.0 - SNS 社交网络_cnBeta.COM
<jusss>  > Time.now
<kk> jusss, 2012-08-20 07:47:00 +0800
<yall> ls
<jusss> 有人用fvwm吗？那个fvwm左上角的代表page的小方格叫啥？
#ubuntu-cn 2013-08-12
<^k^> 暂时无新帖 讲个笑话吧 经典笑话：顺 序     一位研究西方社会的心理学家断言：“今天的年轻一代和我们这一代没有什么不同。他们也是逐渐懂事，也离家出走，也要结婚，也生孩子，只不过其顺序是倒过来的。”  
<imtxc> 早
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 硬盘装ubuntu 12.04装不进啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447274 选择启动的操作系统时 Ubuntu Install 进去后说找不到<windows root>\system\hal.dll这个文件！ menu.lst里面的代码是 title Install Ubuntu12.04 root (hd0,0) kernel (hd0,0)/vmlinuz boot=casper iso-scan/filename=/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso locale=zh_CN.UTF-8 initrd (hd0,0)/initrd.lz
<^k^> > boot.ini [boot loader] timeout=5 default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS [operating systems] multi …
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  09:03 
<roylez_> imtxc: 渣
<leemeng0x61> ...
<imtxc> roylez_: 炸希早
<roylez_> imtxc: 今天的桌面真吓人
<imtxc> roylez_: 那是阿三的火车站么
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 2G-02真不错，我以后常驻
<imtxc> roylez_: 现在我用那个脚本都得 proxychains 了。。。
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: ....
<tryit> eexp, hello，早～
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 有空调开关
<roylez_> imtxc: 我这里电信没压力
<imtxc> tryit: 这个点神肯定还没来
<tryit> imtxc, ...
<tryit> imtxc, 板子折腾得咋样了
<freeflying> roylez_: 武汉怎么样啊
<imtxc> roylez_: 进度堪忧
<imtxc> tryit: 进度堪忧
<imtxc> roylez_: 发错了
<roylez_> freeflying: 还在上海呢
<roylez_> freeflying: 据说武汉机场12级大风，飞机都被刮着跑
<imtxc> roylez_: 炸西的丈母娘原来在大武汉啊。。。
<tryit> imtxc, 前几天看了个招聘启示，做bootloader开发，年薪25W
<freeflying> roylez_: 这么牛逼啊
<imtxc> tryit: 牛啊
<roylez_> imtxc: 丈你老母
<tryit> imtxc, 好好干还是很有前途滴
<imtxc> roylez_: 我没妹，不然许给你啊
<roylez_> tryit: 25w就想招bootloader开发？
<tryit> roylez_, 已经有点离谱了
<tryit> roylez_, 这价格
<imtxc> 豪当以前不是做 bootloader 开发的么
<roylez_> tryit: chinaunix看了一把，最近北京的职位明显多于上海，只能说现在北京的生存条件明显更恶虐。北京招不到人
<tryit> roylez_, 半斤八两
<freeflying> roylez_: 25w招个bootloader的很贵饿
<roylez_> tryit: 我在上海租的房子，1400每个月，包空调，10M网，北京你想想看？
<leemeng0x61> 北京的房子不是一般人能住的起的
<Pudge> 好贵，还是武汉好。。
<freeflying> roylez_: 真便宜
<roylez_> Pudge: 恩，武汉房子不要钱
<leemeng0x61> 不过北京除了房子其他还好
<roylez_> leemeng0x61: 比如空气？
<Pudge> 比如交通？
<tryit> tryit, 我在三线城市房租1.1w/年
<tryit> cc roylez_
<sjd_zeus> 早上好
<sjd_zeus> 臊年们
<roylez_> tryit: 太贵了吧...
<sjd_zeus> 请教个问题
<tryit> roylez_, 知足吧
<Pudge> 武汉算几线城市？
<Pudge> 3线算的上么
<roylez_> Pudge: 二线吧
<sjd_zeus> scp如何实现两个非22端口的远程对拷呢
<roylez_> sjd_zeus: scp -p
<Pudge> roylez_: 我感觉生活成本勉强赶上3线城市啊
<roylez_> sjd_zeus: 不man的死回回
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 伸手党
<sjd_zeus> 。。。。。。。。。。
<roylez_> Pudge: 我到武汉去啃老，没有生活成本
<sjd_zeus> O(∩_∩)O哈哈~
<sjd_zeus> 我去man一下
<sjd_zeus> roylez,  scp -P只能实现一端非22端口呀
<Pudge> 武汉150平米汉口的房子，也就100w吧，我上个月刚把我妹从北京忽悠会武汉，人家房子都买了
<sjd_zeus> 比如我有两台机器的端口分别是8022和8122如何直接对拷呢
<roylez_> sjd_zeus: ssh一个server，一个client，你怎么需要俩改端口？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: netcat吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 擦，错了
<MeaCulpa>  sjd_zeus netcat
<sjd_zeus> scp本身实现不了是吗
<Pudge> scp 从server 考到 client
<Pudge> 或者client到server，都可以
<MeaCulpa> 两边端口不一样，捉急...
<tryit> roylez_, bootloader开发的一般多少价位你身边
<roylez_> tryit: 我身边没干这个的。
<tryit> roylez_, 那就对了嘛
<roylez_> tryit: 不会英语30w，会英语40w，我是这么认为的....
<eexp> 要是不会中文，50w。 roylez_
<roylez_> eexp: +1
<tryit> eexp, 哈哈哈
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 咱公司POWER上的bootloader我真心觉得20w
<leemeng0x61> roylez_, 空气来说其实挺好的
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 是2w吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 印度卢比
 * MeaCulpa 不就是对结构体么
<leemeng0x61> roylez_, 象成都这样才叫郁闷
<roylez_> leemeng0x61: 成都怎么了？
<Pudge> 成都安逸啊
<Pudge> 有吃的，有妹子，压力还小
<MeaCulpa> 成都不错
<MeaCulpa> 有的吃
<leemeng0x61> roylez_, 成都污染都没有风吹
<leemeng0x61> roylez_, 北京好歹风大,一吹就没有了
<eexp> 喜欢沙尘暴？
<leemeng0x61> Pudge, MeaCulpa roylez_ ,这个你们错了,除了房子稍微价格低点,成都的消费要被北京高
<eexp> 成都卖方案的小作坊，很多哦。都是骗子公司。
<sjd_zeus> daring编译不成功
<Pudge> leemeng0x61: 一碗牛肉面北京多少钱，成都多少钱
<sjd_zeus> 据说可以在Linux下运行MAC程序的模拟器
<sjd_zeus> 谁搞过
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 试过，是个渣渣
<eexp> Pudge: 档次低的，比了干嘛
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 还不如装个虚拟机
<sjd_zeus> Pudge, 能运行qq for mac吗
<Pudge> eexp: 高档次的天天吃不起啊
<Pudge> eexp: 只能比这些天天吃的东西啊
<eexp> 还有中间档次的啊
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 能
<eexp> 比如小姐
<leemeng0x61> Pudge, 这个现在大概在15左右吧
<eexp> 成都多便宜
<sjd_zeus> Pudge, 运行效果如何呀，完美不？
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 渣渣
<imtxc> leemeng0x61: 兰州牛肉面都7块钱了。。。  8块的都有了。。。
<leemeng0x61> 成都的小作坊多?
<sjd_zeus> Pudge, 日常聊天没问题吧
<Pudge> 武汉才5块，
<sjd_zeus> Pudge, 你说的渣渣是不能用？还是不完善
<eexp> 多。你不知道？
 * imtxc 日常求工作
<leemeng0x61> imtxc, 我说的正是兰州拉面
<eexp> 武汉消费低
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 也就基本功能
<sjd_zeus> Pudge, 能聊天就成，O(∩_∩)O哈哈~，我去折腾下看行不行哦
<leemeng0x61> 08年来成都的时候,一碗拉面5块
<Pudge> 武汉的士起步价3块
<leemeng0x61> 现在门口的13了
<eexp> 现在还3快？ Pudge
<leemeng0x61> 成都8块了
<imtxc> 51job 好不靠谱
<Pudge> eexp: 以前8块，现在3块
<eexp> .
<Pudge> eexp: 1公里起步
<leemeng0x61> imtxc, 那个靠谱点
<imtxc> Pudge: 什么？
<Pudge> eexp: 以前是3公里起步
<imtxc> leemeng0x61: 不知道啊。。
<leemeng0x61> 成都2公里
<eexp> 来长沙，消费不死你的。 Pudge
<leemeng0x61> imtxc, 中国人才在线?
<sjd_zeus> Pudge, 能找到daring的项目主页吗？github里面没找到哦
<Pudge> eexp: 长沙也不错啊，去了好几次，感觉跟武汉差不多档次
<imtxc> leemeng0x61: 不太清楚
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 不记得了，反正有个类似wine的项目
<eexp> @@ 你肯定是出差，档次低了。
<eexp> 本市纯消费城市啊
<sjd_zeus> 我就是想在Linux下运行qq for mac
<eexp> roylez: 武汉好久没去过了。准备去住2个星期。
<Pudge> eexp: 我是初中时候去的好多次。。。纯小孩的玩法。
<roylez_> eexp: 记得你还欠我一顿饭不？
<imtxc> eexp: 我们那边有些小城市消费比兰州还要高。。。
<eexp> Pudge: 额。那是没消费啥
<eexp> roylez_: 记得。
<eexp> imtxc: 是可能。只是不适合我们这边
<Pudge> eexp: 那时候李湘还是一姐呢
<eexp> roylez_: 住你家几天，请你几天。
<eexp> Pudge: 。。你这都记得，青春期？
<roylez_> eexp: 我家没闲床，沙发你睡不....
<Pudge> eexp: 那时候最爱看快乐大本营啊，还去过
<eexp> 要空调单间。
<eexp> 我崽崽也要独立房间。
<eexp> Pudge: 是吧。
<tryit> eexp, 招聘bootloader开发的多吗？都是移植？嵌入式公司？
<eexp> tryit: 这边没见过。可能上次说的那智能家居的公司需要。
<eexp> 这应该去深圳
<eexp> 其实也是移植
<tryit> eexp, 薪资待遇是不是也一般？比嵌入式应用层开发比呢？
<roylez_> eexp: ....
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 中午吃你的烧饼？
<eexp> tryit: 本地开发的，都消失了。估计除开科大内部公司。
<eexp> 做芯片开发，小嵌入式，成都多，武汉可能都不多了。
<tryit> eexp, 恩
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 几人？kfc加烧饼？
<eexp> 以前武汉的，都在长沙开发，然后回去挣钱。
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 可以
<Pudge> 武汉都是各种小软件公司，没有做硬件的
<eexp> 有哦。
<Pudge> 不对，有做硬件的，不过都是偏电子方向的
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我要稍微晚点出来，10点有个很长的会，你们先去
<Pudge> 不是计算机方向
<eexp> Pudge: 恩。这说法差不多。
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 我问问
<tryit> eexp, bootloader移植属于软硬结合部位吧，:-)
<eexp> tryit: 你这的，应该去深圳。
<eexp> 各种板子，搞死人的
<eexp> 还可能要自己画板子
<Pudge> eexp: +1, 大学时候插面包板，插到起水泡
<eexp> 。。面包板啊。其实我现在家里还有。
<tryit> eexp, 想来嵌入式底层软件部分的待遇可能比上层开发待遇好一些
<eexp> tryit: 那当然。
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 现在的部门， 要开大会，要开好久
<Pudge> eexp: 最关键是学校发的面包板质量不行，总是出问题，查半天结果是接触不良
<eexp> 现在的很好质量。 Pudge
<eexp> 带电源模块可插
<Pudge> eexp: 以前花一个星期搭个作业出来，当佛像一样供起来，谁都不能碰
<eexp> tryit: 风险大些。公司一倒，就很不好找地方。除开熟人很多。
<Pudge> eexp: 碰一下可能第二天就再工作不了了，全部重新弄
<eexp> Pudge: lol
<eexp> 没自己做过腐蚀？做pcb?
<Pudge> eexp: 拿到教室给老师验收的时候，都不敢骑自行车，怕路上颠出问题了，都打的。。
<eexp> 厉害。
<Pudge> eexp: 没，课程很浅的
<eexp> 打的
<Pudge> eexp: 校内的士，3块钱满校园跑的那种
<imtxc> 翻了半天招聘页面，现在不会点 Node.js, ruby 之类的不好找工作啊。。。
<eexp> 以前军工企业，都是自己贴那种黑胶纸，一根线一根线的贴，然后腐蚀制版。
<NaoTanRen> imt
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 都是网站前后台的工作
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 没意思.
<Pudge> eexp: 我们电烙铁都没操作过
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 我在 v2ex 上看的
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 现在就这种工作多
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 那个网站好像这类型的工作比较多
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: v2ex是干吗的?
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 不就是给那些前后台的人找工作的地方吗?
<Pudge> eexp: 不对，操作过，自己焊一个收音机，
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 好吧
<Pudge> eexp: 验收没通过的必须自己花150买一个收音机，不然英语听力考试没法弄
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 那找 linux c、 这类型的工作哪个网站靠谱。。
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 等人推荐呀
<imtxc> 额。。。。
<eexp> Pudge: 你还真舍得花钱的
<Pudge> 等人推荐。。。新手怎么办 NaoTanRen 。
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 先去个渣渣公司混, 比如我
<Pudge> eexp: 没办法，效果不好听力做不好挂了1个学分200呢
<Pudge> 半个月生活费没了
<eexp> 我们那时候，不在乎听力。
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 。球推荐
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 扯淡, 你丫在法国, 求代购香水差不多
<Pudge> eexp: NaoTanRen 话题扯远了
<eexp> 香水，是那2.5%成本的奢侈品？lol
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 你要代购么，我圣诞节给你带几瓶回来？
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 要呀! 你买之前告诉我, 我先给你打钱过去
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 现在欧元低，划的来的
<eexp> NaoTanRen: 你要男士的？
<NaoTanRen> eexp: 送人, 我自己不用
<eexp> 古龙？
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 我还能想办法免税
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 恩, 豪!
<IsoaSFlus> 早上好哟～
<eexp> Pudge: 带点西班牙苍蝇给 NaoTanRen
<tryit> eexp, PLL是否可以简单称之为 "倍频器" ?
<NaoTanRen> eexp: ee, 你不乖哦~
<imtxc> http://www.v2ex.com/t/78760#reply0  这工作干嘛的
<Pudge> eexp: 。。他治疗还没结束呢
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ [北京] 文本分析与挖掘（高级）工程师 - V2EX
<eexp> tryit: 我没这样说过。不知道哪里翻译的。
<eexp> 意思也不太对。 tryit
 * IsoaSFlus 被无视了，差评
<eexp> 开会
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 看名字是数据挖掘?
<tryit> eexp, PLL的作用和倍频器差不多
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 分类聚类嘛~ 自然语言处理嘛~ ai/dm方向的
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 高端
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 你看这句: 对搜索引擎、广告投放，机器学习相关技术有经验者优先  就知道是搞数学的了
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 我有sephora会员卡，9折，再免税又8折，你看好了那几款告诉我，不一定有货
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 现在好像web开发之类的好找工作啊
<imtxc> https://careers.ngfplanner.com/
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 我们 + 你 | 招聘web开发员
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 不过免税这个不一定能弄到，要看能不能借到护照
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 好吧.~ 税是不是50%?
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 美死你，19.6%消费税
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: ... ... 免了免了~
<huntxu> imtxc NaoTanRen 你考慮得太深入了，明顯就是perl處理一下文本的工作
<NaoTanRen> huntxu: 算了吧, 广告投放什么的, 各种聚类算法的
<NaoTanRen> huntxu: 这么简单的东西, 大把人会, 怎么可能咬人过去只做正则搜索....
<freeflying> NaoTanRen: 乃早上跑了多远
<huntxu> NaoTanRen: 現在招人，不把title鬧高點，都沒人願意來啊
<huntxu> NaoTanRen: 尤其是剛入門的，一下水平就高了
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 今早2.28km
<imtxc> 熟悉Java/C，C++编程，熟悉主流的Java开源框架 唉。。。
<NaoTanRen> huntxu: 不是吧... 现在随便个小公司, 就特别愿意搞这些东西的...
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 早餐前跑还是早餐后跑
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 早餐前
<huntxu> NaoTanRen: 你說小公司做聚類算法做得咋樣？
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/113197375.html
<^k^> Pudge ... ⇪ 早上跑步好还是晚上跑步好？_百度知道
<freeflying> NaoTanRen: 不错，加油
<NaoTanRen> huntxu: 用人家的算法还行吧, 自己调一下参数, 又不难
<huntxu> NaoTanRen: 那和做正則搜索的難度有什麽區別
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 恩, 主要是时间也有点儿紧, 不然能再跑多半圈, 从小区另外一个门回去的... 再加上好饿.
<NaoTanRen> huntxu: 完全不是一个东西呀... 比如, 好友划分, 比如广告推荐
<imtxc> 继续去水木搜搜
<NaoTanRen> huntxu: 为什么你会联系到正则呢
<huntxu> NaoTanRen: 文本分析啊
<huntxu> NaoTanRen: 我到今天都沒明白，亞馬遜和京東的推薦系統，為什麽總是給我推薦我買過的東西
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/#!article/Career_Upgrade/214165  看这个，硕士，高管秘书，税前5000元， 是打错字了么， 睡前？
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 水木社区-源于清华的高知社群
<huntxu> imtxc: 睡後每月任花，沒錯應該
<IsoaSFlus> 有没有人喜欢听古典乐？
<freeflying> NaoTanRen: 我早晨6点起来11km, 没感觉饿，今天连水都没喝
<huntxu> freeflying: 嚓，多久11km？
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: freeflying 不是都说傍晚跑步好么
<huntxu> freeflying: 90分鐘？
<Pudge> 空气好，氧气充足，而且累了有助晚上睡眠
<Pudge> 早上跑了下午容易疲惫
<freeflying> huntxu: 1h13m
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 厉害, 我每天还做一下八分钟腹肌
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 不过那个是无氧, 强度不是很大
<huntxu> freeflying: 有點快的感覺
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 我晚上有别的锻炼
<freeflying> huntxu: 我的目标是年底跑进6m/km内
<imtxc> 妈蛋，动不动要硕士
<freeflying> 靠，wp配合我的蓝牙耳机真好，自动读出收到的短信
<freeflying> imtxc: 是啊，太扯了
<huntxu> freeflying: 1hr要10km啊。。。
<imtxc> bachelor 果然白扯。。。
 * NaoTanRen huntxu 心中默念: 你的gps不准, 你的gps不准, 你的gps不准
<freeflying> huntxu: 目标啊，现在差不多6m20s/km
<freeflying> huntxu: 最快的时候跑到过5m20s/km
<huntxu> freeflying: 大學時試過跑大學城內環，半圈10分鐘多點 =.=
<huntxu> freeflying: 不過另外半圈走了半個小時。。。
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 你跑步的时候用手机记录？
<huntxu> NaoTanRen: ^^
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 是的.
<huntxu> NaoTanRen: 廣外到中心醫院啊 =.=，趕上救護車了
<NaoTanRen> huntxu: 我大一的时候周周跑...
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 手机gps本来不准，至少我的手机就不准
<NaoTanRen> huntxu: 散打协会...
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 三米
<eexp> 需要锻炼的人，本身都体质不好嘛
<huntxu> NaoTanRen: 手機裝個adidas的micoach，就用了兩次 =.=
<huntxu> freeflying: ^ 推薦此應用
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • Archlinux安装好syslinux后，重启后为何找不到syslinux.cfg？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447276 详情可以看这里的39#楼。 http://bbs.archlinuxcn.org/viewtopic.ph ... 744#p14744 统计信息: 发表于 由 crc8 — 2013-08-12 10:14
<eexp> huntxu: http://www.imxingzhe.com/
<^k^> eexp ... ⇪ 行者骑行软件 xingzhe.im 行者
 * IsoaSFlus 日本人是不是非常喜欢德布西。。。
<freeflying> huntxu: 我用饿edonmondo
<imtxc> 有在互联网公司上班的大佬么，推荐一下。。。。
<freeflying> imtxc: 只能去三家 bat
<freeflying> imtxc: 其它都不能去
<imtxc> bat 是什么
<IsoaSFlus> 蝙蝠
<huntxu> imtxc: 百度阿里騰訊
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<imtxc> 这个缩写。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 我还说bat是win的脚本格式呢
<huntxu> imtxc: 不管中英文，這縮寫都對啊。。。
<eexp> imtxc: 你不适合这个脑残世界了吧。
<eexp> lol
<imtxc> eexp: .... 是啊
<eexp> 18m都毁了一次。
<imtxc> 百度投简历太类了，还要注册，注册了还要填一堆信息。。。
<eexp> 学 imadper的，别先进这样的公司
<imtxc> 他在 rh 啊
<imtxc> 学不来……
<eexp> rh鸟你不
<imtxc> 不鸟
<gfrog_away> freeflying: momo
<eexp> 没工作经验的，去大公司，直接打回底层，而且不能翻身。
<gfrog_away> eexp: momo
<gfrog_away> huntxu: momo
<gfrog_away> imtxc: momo
<imtxc> gfrog_away: mo
<eexp> gfrog_away: 你给 imtxc 介绍下求职经过
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: momo
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: momo
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: momo
<gfrog_away> eexp: 我又没啥经验，最近一次求职经历在3年前。
<tryit> imtxc, 拿着自己的作品去应聘应该会很有说服力
<eexp> 噶嘛就是嘴巴甜，嗓子好，所以应聘上了。lol imtxc
<imtxc> eexp: ...
<gfrog_away> eexp: 。。。
<eexp> tryit: 曾经有人来我这，展示她会用elispe，结果那破本本卡得，，，印象不好，刷了。
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
 * IsoaSFlus 这个世界真恐怖
<tryit> eexp, 带着自己的笔记本呗
<eexp> 要是有人来展示使用emacs，估计直接踢了。 cc NaoTanRen
<eexp> 就是她自己的破本本。
<eexp> 妹子
<tryit> eexp, faint~
<NaoTanRen> eexp: 介绍给我
<eexp> NaoTanRen: ..
<IsoaSFlus> eexp：用vim呢
<eexp> 那先收下
<IsoaSFlus> wow～
<tryit> eexp, 会emacs没用啊，关键是代码或者其它作品
<IsoaSFlus> 前辈你在哪个公司
<eexp> 流畅是演示的第一要素啊
<IsoaSFlus> 等我大学毕业了去你那面试233333
<eexp> 你是学啥的
<IsoaSFlus> 我？
<eexp> 我们小公司，别。
<IsoaSFlus> 我。。。其实还没上大学Orz
<eexp> 那你学硬件。
<IsoaSFlus> 我想学嵌入式来着
<eexp> 好吧。学arm m0/3
<tryit> o(∩∩)o...哈哈，笑死了，窗户外面一个女生被蚯蚓吓得叫了起来，还跳了好高～～～
<NaoTanRen> IsoaSFlus: 刚才大家不是刚讨论了吗? 学网站前后台最容易找工作... cc imtxc 来出来现身说法
<eexp> tryit: 这样的妹子， NaoTanRen 喜欢
<IsoaSFlus> php工程师？
<NaoTanRen> eexp: 漂亮的, 爽朗的, 我都喜欢
<NaoTanRen> IsoaSFlus: 你还别说, 写php的比我挣钱多多了
<eexp> NaoTanRen: 你不是只要叫声好听的嘛。
<NaoTanRen> eexp: ee, 乃不乖了
<tryit> eexp, 关键是穿着短裤，腿。。修长
<IsoaSFlus>  NaoTanRen: php工程师不是一抓一大把么
<cherrot> tryit, 裙子掀起来没
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<eexp> tryit: 赶紧介绍给 NaoTanRen
<NaoTanRen> IsoaSFlus: 为啥一抓一大把? 因为需求更多.
<cherrot> tryit, 竟然不搭讪 注定孤独
<IsoaSFlus> NaoTanRen不过感觉我对php兴趣不大
<NaoTanRen> IsoaSFlus: 那去学node.js/ruby
<eexp> php吧。和perl接近
<IsoaSFlus> NaoTanRen:我对移动设备感兴趣
<imtxc> cherrot: 求推荐互联网公司的工作啊
<cherrot> NaoTanRen, node.js的内存泄漏到现在我们也没搞定。。不晓得到底什么原因
<NaoTanRen> cherrot: 买多几个内存节点呀, 不就解决了?! 渣渣
 * IsoaSFlus 嵌入式不是很火的么。。。
<tryit> cherrot, 我有老婆的人啦，o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<cherrot> NaoTanRen, 不是他的原因  我们甚至限制了连接数测试，跑五六天以后照样吃满资源
<NaoTanRen> cherrot: 买多几t内存就行了.
<NaoTanRen> cherrot: 现在已经支持4T内存了
<cherrot> imtxc, 上次看没适合你的
<NaoTanRen> cherrot: 去买吧, 乖
<cherrot> NaoTanRen,  公司的服务器
<NaoTanRen> cherrot: 就是让公司买! 你自己买得起?!
<eexp> 马云不是下去了
<IsoaSFlus>  NaoTanRen: 土豪啊。。。几t的内存。。。得多少钱
<cherrot> NaoTanRen, 虽然木有4T，但也足够大了。。。再大也撑不住泄漏啊。。
<NaoTanRen> cherrot: 多大?
<cherrot> NaoTanRen, 要不你来堵一堵或许就好了
<NaoTanRen> cherrot: 200g的机器都淘汰了
<imtxc> cherrot: 我已经找过你了？
<cherrot> NaoTanRen, 8g...
<cherrot> NaoTanRen, 求包养啊！
<NaoTanRen> cherrot: nnd 你丫不是说服务器吗?! 腾讯的服务器才8g?! 骗谁
<cherrot> NaoTanRen, node又不跑多复杂的逻辑。。
<NaoTanRen> cherrot: 换成4t的就好了
<cherrot> NaoTanRen, 木有这么大的
<GODDOG> 一早晨起来这里面就高潮
<imtxc> 这里 bat 的人还有谁呢
<cherrot> imtxc, 你忘了？
<imtxc> cherrot: 哦，想起来了，我不会php。。。
<cherrot> imtxc, 让媒婆再帮你找找吧
<imtxc> cherrot: 媒婆找的肯定到深圳了，会热死我
<Chaos`Eternal> helo mortals
<imtxc> 去南方把命搭上，不值当
<GODDOG> 去南方为什么回把命搭上 imtxc？
<imtxc> GODDOG: 怕热
<cherrot> imtxc, 能看到全网的
<GODDOG> imtxc: 好吧
<cherrot> imtxc, 南方不比帝都好多了。。
<imtxc> cherrot: 我宁愿帝都，听说南方很热很潮
<IsoaSFlus> edge没戏了
<IsoaSFlus> 还有10天，连1000w都没收集吨
<IsoaSFlus> 到
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 怎样打包后让ISO里的文件保留权限信息 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447277 如题，我有两个软件的ISO镜像，一个Matlab for Linux的ISO是从网上下载的，挂载后使用ls -l命令查看显示为 r-xr-xr-x root root，运行sudo ./install命令可以安装；另一个软件的ISO是我从安装光盘上用UltraISO提取的，挂载后使用ls -l命令查
<^k^> > 看显示为 r--r--r-- nobody nogroup ，运行sudo ./install命令无法安装，也无法使用chmod改变 …
<imtxc> 这个上海四域是个什么公司，哪里的招聘网站常年都有它
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 那可能是猎头了
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 看公司仔细些，小心被外包骗去
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 进了外包就跟女人进了妓院似的，被人各种虐。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 在51job搜索呢，好多公司没有写邮箱。。。
<imtxc> .........
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 神马年代了还看51job，至少zhaopin.com起步好吧
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 51job我就没见过靠谱的公司
<imtxc> 都差不多。。
<cherrot> gfrog_away, 智联不靠谱啊  大街挺好的
 * gfrog_away 现在都不用国产招聘网站了。
<gfrog_away> cherrot: 感觉智联比51job靠谱
<leemeng0x61> 最近找工作的人不少啊
<imtxc> cherrot: 大街广告最多
<cherrot> imtxc, 噗？
<cherrot> imtxc, 不过我好久不用了
<imtxc> cherrot: 乃都在知名互联网公司工作了，看什么招聘网站。。。。
<gfrog_away> cherrot: 乃是成功人士了
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 贵司也在51上发信息。。。
<eleveni386> gtalk 又上不去了.5555
<cherrot> gfrog_away, 成功人士加班到掉毛么。。。
<eleveni386>  11:16:34 up 142 days, 17:37,  5 users,  load average: 316.02, 316.04, 314.96
<cherrot> imtxc, 毛啊。。
 * gfrog_away 现在在这家倒霉公司，去办信用卡人家都鄙视，直接问：有社保嘛？ 我还得羞答答的说有。
<eleveni386> 这个机器的负载很爽吧,
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 那就更不靠谱了
<imtxc> ///////////////////
<cherrot> gfrog_away, 去即刻搜索吧。。。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 乃们这些成功人士，都是银行邀请办白金的吧
<eleveni386> 对了 你们有遇到过, 某些机器 跑着跑着, 然后ssh无法交互了.. ssh能登录上去. 但是不会返回一个shell给用户....
<eleveni386> 表现出来就是, ssh登录后出现了 last信息, 然后 没了, 就卡在哪里了...
<ofan> eleveni386: 看log
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 擦，我是屌丝，莫把我跟 壕基铛 和 猴总 搞混了。人家是真壕
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 还有18摸的诸位也是壕
 * NaoTanRen 更屌丝.
 * gfrog_away 人家都有车有房有媳妇，我只能考虑QQ是买7手的还是8手的。。
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: imtxc 水果赠送的earpod性价比其实挺高的哈。不过单独买这耳机就不太合适了吧？
<NaoTanRen> gf
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 喜欢就值
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 这跟喜欢木关系啊。。 单纯从实际价值上来说。。
 * cherrot ......
 * cherrot 连QQ都考虑不了。。
<gfrog_away> cherrot: 乃就是做QQ的。。
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 听说素质和佩戴都挺好, 我没试过. 你是说苹果那个球形耳机吧?
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 嗯，可惜俺只有前一代。。
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 我不是很看好...
 * NaoTanRen 耳机需要对各种材料的声学特性有很深的积累, 还是比较相信专门做耳机的公司
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 乃说水果5带的那个？ 才60-70，在这个价位很厚道了。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 乃听豆瓣fm，什么都够了吧。。。
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 显然也是代工嘛。
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 我就不能有点高追求？
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 但是, 腔体是水果自己设计的嘛
<cherrot> gfrog_away, 还想坐个QQ呢。。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: …… 好吧， se535 上之
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 其实我现在就换了播放，开始听英语mp3了。。。
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 腔体的影响也很大的, 影响调音.
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 这倒是。。
<imtxc> gfrog_away:  你最终买了什么播放器啊
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 继续爪机
<gfrog_away> cherrot: QQ号写张纸上，放凳子上。
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 不是舞台监听, 买shure不值
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 那就 UE900？
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: weston呀
<huntxu> gfrog_away: bbc podcast吧，真練聽力的話每天聽還是挺好的
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 动铁四大厂, 我最喜欢weston.
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 雅思真题单词朗读 @_@
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 然後你就會鄙視說美國話的了
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=6780437&trk=vsrp_jobs_res_name&trkInfo=VSRPsearchId%3A1783619941376278171981%2CVSRPtargetId%3A6780437%2CVSRPcmpt%3Aprimary
<^k^> imtxc ⇪ ti: 软件测试工程师 at Google in 中国北京市 - Job | LinkedIn
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 字儿都听不懂，还听神马听力
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 这样的职位要的是神还是什么
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 鬼知道.
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 不用懂啊，聽著聽著就能明白了
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 不行，老了，得专注才能听明白。
<NaoTanRen> huntxu: 有手机应用吗?
<huntxu> NaoTanRen: beyondpod，帶RSS和podcast訂閱
<huntxu> NaoTanRen: 我都不怎麽在電腦上看RSS了
<cherrot> gfrog_away, ....
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 很多年前我确实可以一心二用，这面拍键盘编码，那边听人提问题然后回答。现在必须得停下来听人家问脑袋才能转过弯儿来了。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 就是要非專注聽才有效果啊，跟你平時偷聽人聊天一樣。。。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 帅胡乃有这爱好呢。。。
<NaoTanRen> huntxu: 帅胡威武
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 有找到合适的 rss 阅读器么
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 没找到, 没时间看了
<\q> newsbeuter
<imtxc> huntxu: 听力太好怎么破，很容易听到别人对话的内容，然后被吸引过去
<huntxu> imtxc: 戳聾
<imtxc> 2013/08/12  11:52:10 向qq好友发送诈骗信息
<imtxc> 哥的qq被封号了。。。
<imtxc> 这下好了。。
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • 用gtk_entry_set_text设置缺省值问题求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447278 Code: gchar *str; str = g_strdup_printf("%d", 1); gtk_entry_set_text(GTK_ENTRY(nameEntry),str); 如上可以。但我要把它变成gtk-fortran, 没变成功。 不知道数字变字串还有别的什么办法？sprintf, g_sprintf? 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 johnnr — 2013-08-12 11:57
<imtxc> qq 审查内容太严了吧 cherrot
<imtxc> cherrot: 被人问我周末干嘛了，我说跟妹子去玩了，然后就被封号了，说我向好友发送诈骗信息。。。
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  12:28 
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 听力太好？ 掌挄致聋
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> 渣
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 基蛙
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 猴总
<gfrog_away> freeflying: https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/1005805_10201402899209719_301994678_n.jpg 快带乃家娃也拍一个
<ofan> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/4a551b97jw1e7joo6pd40j20hl1k8dw2.jpg
<freeflying> gfrog_away: lol
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 用pacman安装了transmission，想做个开机启动，总失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447279 安装完transmission以后自动生成了transmission.service文件，运行systemctl enable transmission 修改service脚本，用root用户启动， 运行transmission-daemon生成settings.json，配置好下载路径等 重启以后发现service启动，是active 状态，但是
<roylez> MeaCulpa:
<roylez> MeaCulpa: roylez@stalker> /bin/ls                                                                                                                               /var/log
<roylez> [1]    32400 segmentation fault  /bin/ls
<gfrog_away> roylez: wow
<gfrog_away> roylez: 扎西
<roylez> gfrog_away: 完蛋了
<roylez> gfrog_away: 重启，也许回不来了
<gfrog_away> roylez: 升级了glibc么？
<roylez> gfrog_away: reboot都不行
<roylez> gfrog_away: 忘了
<roylez> gfrog_away: 上周干的
<gfrog_away> roylez: 显然不行的。。
<roylez> gfrog_away: 那magic key呢？
<gfrog_away> roylez: 上次我reboot不能，是用了/proc/sysrq-trigger 搞定的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<gfrog_away> roylez: 估计能reboot，救不救的回来就不知道了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Debian Test = Debian ONLY FOR TEST
<roylez> gfrog_away: magic key怎么敲来着？
<gfrog_away> roylez: alt+sysrq+某个键
<roylez> gfrog_away: 重启？
<gfrog_away> roylez: 不过magic key貌似默认都被关掉了。
<roylez> gfrog_away: 是哪个
<gfrog_away> roylez: b
<roylez> 4;3~roylez@stalker> /bin/ls                                                                                                                               /var/log
<roylez> [1]    32400 segmentation fault  /bin/ls
<gfrog_away> roylez: echo b > /proc/sysrq-trigger
<gfrog_away> roylez: echo能用的话这样也行。
<roylez> gfrog_away: sysrq找不到
<roylez> gfrog_away: su不能用
<roylez> gfrog_away: 键盘没刻
<roylez> gfrog_away: 按电源了
<gfrog_away> roylez: @_@ 本子？ 104键的键盘跟pritscreen是一个。
<rypervenche> REISUB
<gfrog_away> roylez: 暴力席
<GODDOG> ubuntu命令行下的默认字体叫什么？？？？
<gfrog_away> roylez: 我的working pc默认的sysrq是16，木法直接按键reboot..
<iwii> gentoo +1
<imtxc> .
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 从13.04升级到了13.10～～～ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447281 升级过程很轻松。用的usb启动离线升级。鼠标点点就完成了。 更新后东西还在。开源驱动就是1366分辨率。。。有点意外。 新的unity速度感觉很流畅。用的附加驱动装的319的n卡官方驱动。没用过一条命令。。。很不错。 bug：不能安装steam。
<^k^> > 说这个版本还没发布。 有些时候键盘不能用。不知道怎么回事。我的是笔记本。 un …
<iwii>        wmctrl - interact with a EWMH/NetWM compatible X Window Manager.
<iwii> wmctrl +1
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪，问个弱智问题，grep -r的时候要排除一个目录，应该肿么写啊？ --exclude我写了，总是不对呢。。
<freeflying> eexp: 你不是写vala吗，给friends加个sina的插件吧
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • iptables 大量规则需要多大的内存？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447282 昨天尝试加载一个防火墙规则，规则数量达到百万级别，512内存挂了，换了2G内存都不够用，这个需要多大的内存呀？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yohu — 2013-08-12 13:14
<freeflying> iMadper_Working: 金士顿的内存条靠谱不
<sjd_zeus> 各位，请问dia无法启动怎么搞
<sjd_zeus> Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/25-wqy-zenhei.conf", line 11: Having multiple values in <test> isn't supported and may not work as expected
<sjd_zeus> sys:1: Warning: attempting to add an interface (DiaInteractiveRendererInterface) to class (DiaGdkRenderer) after class_init
<sjd_zeus> ** (dia-normal:5330): CRITICAL **: dia_renderer_set_size: assertion `irenderer != NULL' failed
<sjd_zeus> ** (dia-normal:5330): CRITICAL **: dia_renderer_set_size: assertion `irenderer != NULL' failed
<sjd_zeus> Segmentation fault
<iMadper_Working> freeflying: 真货少.
<iMadper_Working> sjd_zeus: 贴别的地方去
<freeflying> iMadper_Working: 京东呢
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 改改字体配置
<sjd_zeus> linux下有和dia类似的绘制流程图的工具吗
<imtxc> 金士顿有真货么？ iMadper_Working
<iwii> sjd_zeus: 手工运行 dia-normal 试试
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: /etc/fonts/conf.d/25-wqy-zenhei.conf 把这个配置文件改改
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: debian 吧。。。。。
<sjd_zeus> imtxc, 是的，debian
<sjd_zeus> imtxc dia-normal也不成，报一样的错
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 让你改那个配置
<iMadper_Working> freeflying: 行, 那金士顿挺好的
<iMadper_Working> imtxc: 还是, 有的吧...
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 每个  test 后面加上对应的 </test>
<freeflying> iMadper_Working: adata呢
<iMadper_Working> freeflying: 之前金士顿官方声明: 淘宝半年销量, 超过他们全年全球总产量了...
<iMadper_Working> freeflying: 威刚, 我不喜欢.
<iMadper_Working> freeflying: 我的内存买过adata, 怀了...
<sjd_zeus> imtxc有</test>呀
<imtxc> iMadper_Working: 金士顿的内存条真假他们厂家自己都分不出来。。。。
<gfrog_away> ofan: RT @hengdm: 金融圈朋友说哥们每年都去那什么海天盛宴，以前私密小聚今年动静搞大了。偏巧他今年生病没去，后来看到网上照片发现好几个熟人，传言也基本属实。但是！跟美帝混乱趴踢相比，这算P啊〜 于是想起了我一在美帝念过本科的女生朋友谈起她们当年疯狂趴踢欲言又止时那迷离的小眼神儿〜
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 只有一个吧
<iMadper_Working> freeflying: 十全科技吧 便宜
<iMadper_Working> imtxc: lol~
<gfrog_away> ofan: 球证
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 把每一句都用 <test></test> 包起来
<ofan> gfrog_away: 吹的
<gfrog_away> ofan: 你说party上都是用吹的嘛？ lol
<gfrog_away> ofan: 这得浪费多少啤酒。。 lol
<imtxc> 我擦， xml 的文件  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ 贴不上去。。。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 壕要加内存了？ 必须海盗船啊。
<freeflying> iMadper_Working: http://item.jd.com/683779.html
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ 【十铨科技DDR3 1600 8G】十铨（Team）DDR3 1600 8G 笔记本内存【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<iwii> gentoo 就是下载那个 stage3 慢点，其他都还行
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 没钱啊
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 呐，改成类似这样  http://code.bulix.org/oy48f2-84245
<^k^> imtxc ⇪ ti: bulix.org / pastebin
<ofan> gfrog_away: 显然是假的
<gfrog_away> iMadper_Working: C记的帮派技能还是被动系的，lol ^
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: family 里面的几句，都用 <test></test>
<gfrog_away> ofan: 啧啧
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 锁定技
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 全屏范围杀伤呢。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 是啊，锁定装穷技能，想不装都不行，还有 rh 系也有这毛病
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 帽帽是真穷。
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 乃听说过哪个帽帽党有房有车了？
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 你们玩的都是高端的
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 高端家用路由器嘛？
<imtxc> 车房之类是 C 记， 18m 系的。。。
<sjd_zeus> imtxc 我改了，现在不报字体错误了
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 恩，还是启动不了？
<sjd_zeus> imtxc, 可还是起不来呀，我贴出来给你看看呀
<sjd_zeus> imtxc, http://code.bulix.org/r1wwcr-84246
<^k^> sjd_zeus ⇪ ti: bulix.org / pastebin
<sjd_zeus> imtxc, 帮忙看看什么问题
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 看不出来啊……
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 我只是知道那个字体错误的问题。。。
<iwii> sjd_zeus: 字体是warn,不是err
<sjd_zeus> imtxc 那个我按照你说的改过后就不报错了
<imtxc> 恩
<imtxc> 这个 error 看不懂着。。。
<gfrog_away> imtxc: sjd_zeus 都segfault了啊。。。
<sjd_zeus> debian 我从apt上安装了dia,启动报错呀
<imtxc> debian 难道你 upgrade 了？
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 升级系统了？
<sjd_zeus> imtxc 我从sid装过几个包
<sjd_zeus> imtxc 难道让我全部升级到sid才可以？
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 不太清楚……
<iMadper_Working> 发热俄方了\
<iMadper_Working> freeflying: 乃要买单条8g的?
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 4G真心小啊
<iwii> sjd_zeus: $HOME/.dia/persistence
<iMadper_Working> freeflying: 意义不大, 直接上海盗船单条16的吧?
<freeflying> iMadper_Working: 难道买单条4G的？
<iwii> sjd_zeus: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dia/+bug/1102960/+attachment/3552916/+files/persistence
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 8g都真心不大。
<^k^> iwii ⇪ ti: {"type"=>"text/xml", "encoding"=>"gzip", 长度=>20.00 B}
<freeflying> iMadper_Working: 没米
<iwii> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dia/+bug/1102960
<^k^> iwii ⇪ ti: Bug #1102960 “dia crashes on startup” : Bugs : “dia” package : Ubuntu
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 看看能不能上单条16G， lol
<imtxc> freeflying: 果断上单条16g
<sjd_zeus> iwii 我按照这个做了也不成呀
<freeflying> 你们这些坏人
<freeflying> imtxc: 有人要kindle 不
<jiero> freeflying: 你的 DXG 还没出？
<freeflying> imtxc: 两个一起出掉
<sjd_zeus> 有类似dia的吗？花花流程图的
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 我家的pc被我升级到32G内存，真心爽啊。cpu占用率都下来了。
<freeflying> jiero: 没
<imtxc> freeflying: 目测我周围没人要。。。
<cherrot> freeflying, 多少钱？
<sjd_zeus> kindle白送吗？
<jiero> freeflying: 不是 1200么？
<jiero> sjd_zeus: 。
<gfrog_away> sjd_zeus: 简单的，google docs可以搞定
<jiero> freeflying: 去douban之类的发应该有人要哈。
<freeflying> cherrot: dx，不带wifi的
<imtxc> freeflying: 你的 dx 有3g？
<freeflying> imtxc: 有，不过只能在美国用
<imtxc> 现在 dx 确实尴尬
<cherrot> freeflying, 不了解行情  那玩意儿的屏幕要wifi有用么？
<sjd_zeus> google docs可以画流程图？
<sjd_zeus> 网络不好的情况下不是很悲剧吗
<imtxc> 便宜没法出， 贵了都够买随便的平板了
<sjd_zeus> 我给系统升级到sid看看
<imtxc> iMadper_Working: 对了， nook hd 你还是别买了，至少 HD+
<freeflying> cherrot: 有人有这个需求，比如 imtxc lol
<iMadper_Working> imtxc: 当然了, 至少是hd+
<cherrot> freeflying, 多少刀出？
<imtxc> iMadper_Working: 昨天测试了一下， hd 看  1280p 的卡
<iMadper_Working> imtxc: 1280p... 我还没看过...
<iMadper_Working> imtxc: 我最多看过1080p
<imtxc> iMadper_Working: 可能是伪1280p， 百度视频上的。。。。
<iMadper_Working> imtxc: flash?
<imtxc> iMadper_Working: rmvb
<iMadper_Working> imtxc: 跟解码有关的吧?
<iMadper_Working> imtxc: rmvb这货...
<imtxc> iMadper_Working: 或许
<jiero> 1280p的意思是 1280 720
<imtxc> 没试过其他格式
<jiero> 其实，他们想错了，是以小的作为单位，搞错了
<imtxc> freeflying: 要是有 wifi 说不定有人要，至少比 kpw 要好
<jiero> imtxc: 1920 * 1080 是1080p，他们当成 1920P了哈。
<gfrog_away> jiero: 1280p是啥？
<gfrog_away> imtxc: ^
<jiero> gfrog_away:  1280 * 720 俗称 720P
<gfrog_away> jiero: 我擦，这名儿高端洋气啊。还1280p
<imtxc> 对了，有个专业问题请教你 iMadper_Working
<iwii> sjd_zeus: vbox+ deepin_xp5.7
 * huntxu 還在吃飯，抱抱 jiero
<imtxc> iMadper_Working: av 里面的未成年人， 是说的演员未成年还是角色未成年？
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 还得办暂住证去，这尼玛的啥事去
<iMadper_Working> imtxc: 我擦... 我tm哪儿知道... 问专业人士去!  cc gfrog_away
 * jiero 抱抱才吃饭的huntxu
<huntxu> freeflying: 你也屬于在帝都暫住在自己家裏的民族啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 叔儿乃木有帝都户口嘛？
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 那咋买的房？ @_@
<imtxc> freeflying: 你居然暂住。。。。
<freeflying> 苦逼啊
<gfrog_away> imtxc: iMadper_Working av是神马？ 跟成年未成年有啥关系？
<iMadper_Working> gfrog_away: 少数民族貌似刻意
<Chaos`Eternal> freeflying, 你还苦逼
<Chaos`Eternal> 就没有人苦逼啦
<iMadper_Working> gfrog_away: 少数民族貌似可以买房. 你可以去加入保安族
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 不是老看新闻说从谁电脑里面搜出有未成年人的av片，然后被抓了
<huntxu> iMadper_Working: 不，都可以的啊，買了不送戶口而已
<gfrog_away> iMadper_Working: 我擦，那我回家办个鄂伦春族岂不是可以横行帝都了？
<freeflying> Chaos`Eternal: 暂住自己家的还不苦逼啊
<iMadper_Working> huntxu: 是吗?
<huntxu> imtxc: 那是兒童色情吧。。。
<Chaos`Eternal> 我们哪个不是暂住的？
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 不明觉厉
<huntxu> iMadper_Working: 我們這又兩個 =.=
<jiero> gfrog_away: 我都知道了 av不是av端子，不是analog video而是adult video。。
<imtxc> huntxu: 对对对对，就是这个专业词汇
<Chaos`Eternal> 房子只是借给你用70年而已
<iMadper_Working> gfrog_away: 你去办吧, 今后你仔仔高考还加分呢
<Chaos`Eternal> 还花了几百万
<jiero> Chaos`Eternal: 在意那么多无意义的细节干嘛？
<gfrog_away> iMadper_Working: 崽崽是 eexp 家的。
<imtxc> huntxu: 胡须才专业啊，就是这个问题，他说的儿童是说演员是儿童还是扮演的角色是儿童？
<jiero> Chaos`Eternal:  what can you do about it?
<iMadper_Working> gfrog_away: 你有你自己的仔仔呀
<gfrog_away> iMadper_Working: 木有
<iMadper_Working> gfrog_away: 总会有的呀
<Chaos`Eternal> ?
<Chaos`Eternal> 难道说都不让说了？
<gfrog_away> iMadper_Working: 总也不会有
<iMadper_Working> imtxc: 胡须小时候...
<iMadper_Working> gfrog_away: O_o
<Chaos`Eternal> 我说说而已，你爱听不听啊
<huntxu> imtxc: 如果只是扮兒童，用得著全世界聲討麽。。。
<jiero> Chaos`Eternal: 不能改的，说了也没意思。
<imtxc> iMadper_Working: 快搬板凳过来听 huntxu 讲解
<gfrog_away> huntxu: Dr. 胡须
<Chaos`Eternal> 不爱听的，自己去割了算了
<Chaos`Eternal> 费劲
<gfrog_away> huntxu: Prof. 胡须
<imtxc> ......
<huntxu> gfrog_away: professor需要拿到phD先嗎
<jiero> imtxc: 其实美国人在保护未成年人的恋爱
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 这要看贵AV行业的规定喽。
<huntxu> ...
<imtxc> freeflying: kindle dx 是一代的吧，那时候这货的价格能在北京买1m^2 房子么
<huntxu> jiero: 我覺得戀愛是成年人世界的概念吧
<huntxu> jiero: 也就是明白戀愛是啥玩意的，都不應該歸類入未成年人了
<freeflying> imtxc: 也买不了了，半个平米可以
<jiero> huntxu: 恋爱也是逐步培养的吧。
<huntxu> jiero: 但是最早開始有概念，就已經類似其他動物的性成熟啊
 * imtxc 搬板凳微观
 * iMadper_Working 什么叫做: 其他动物的性成熟
<huntxu> iMadper_Working: 來個帽子
<jiero> huntxu: 你是对一个到27岁还没谈过恋爱的男人说教
<jiero> lol
<iMadper_Working> huntxu: 不给, 找候总要
<huntxu> jiero: 但你知道戀愛是什麽了啊 =.=
<imtxc> jiero: 你 27？
<jiero> huntxu: 没处理过，怎么会知道。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 嗯。
<huntxu> jiero: ...
 * jiero 只知道这个词。
<huntxu> jiero: 猜猜你的初戀女友會在哪裏出現
<imtxc> jiero: 没泡过妹子？
<jiero> huntxu: 初恋女友是什么。。
<jiero> imtxc: 没
<imtxc> jiero: 我去。。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 什么是泡妹子？
<huntxu> jiero: 你爹媽居然沒把你拉去相親
<imtxc> jiero: why, 你一直喜欢男的么，我以为你是从到了这个频道才开始喜欢男人的
<jiero> imtxc: 变成气泡绕着？
<jiero> imtxc: 呃，男的女的都可以喜欢啊。
<jiero> huntxu: 相亲么。你去过？
<imtxc> jiero: 你厉害
<huntxu> jiero: 沒有，但我覺得家長會著急
<jiero> huntxu: 着急是一定的。
<huntxu> jiero: 我畢業一年的時候，戀情還沒向家裏公開，我爸媽就坐不住了 =.=
<jiero> huntxu: 哦哦，我是一直没有啥特别想要的人。
 * jiero 自己不主动，觉得无所谓。
<jiero> imtxc: 你呐？
<jiero> imtxc: 你是1年了。
<imtxc> jiero: 什么
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 【禁用独显】修改rc.local关闭独显失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447283 双显卡...独显是ATI. 操作1 ：最开始是按照 这个放法 结果 ：echo的时候各种提示权限不够，加sudo也不行。于是用了下面的方法。 操作2 ： http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366609 结果 ： 手动执行下面的代码是没问题的，成
<^k^> > 功关闭 Code: sudo su<br /&gt
<imtxc> jiero: 妹子么，我要先找到工作再找妹子
<jiero> imtxc huntxu : 哦。同理，我没工作，自然没妹子
<jiero> imtxc huntxu  好理解么。
<imtxc> jiero: 那是在 age < 27 的前提下啊。。
<jiero> imtxc: 呃。更大更没工作，不久更没人要了么。
<imtxc> jiero: 你海龟二代怕个啥
<jiero> imtxc: 怕啥？？
<jiero> imtxc:  海龟好多好多吧。
<jiero> imtxc: 满大洋都是
<imtxc> jiero: 。。
<imtxc> jiero: 惨了。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 怎么了。
 * gfrog_away 晚间话题怎么会在下午出现。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 突然想起。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 淘宝买东西忘了匿名了。。。。
 * jiero 本地上大学的哥哥找了个德国海归，去美国留学的哥哥找了个本地的。
<jiero> 不过一般也就 9.45 ~ 9.83 之间。
<palomino|working> 买了奇怪的东西么。。 imtxc
<jiero> palomino|working: 你竟然能想到这一点。。。
<palomino|working> 不然为何要匿名呢.. jiero
 * jiero 都没想到有什么东西买了又不能让别人知道。。。
<jiero> palomino|working:我会想到是买礼物。。。
<imtxc> palomino|working: 帮女同学买衣服， 不能让另外知道我taobao账户的女娃知道
<palomino|working> ... imtxc
<huntxu> palomino|working: 馬叔經驗豐富
<imtxc> jiero: 仅仅是帮忙买啊。。
<palomino|working> 实在万不得以时 imtxc
<palomino|working> 就说是买来自己穿的- - imtxc
<imtxc> palomino|working: 也只能这样承认了。。。
<jiero> palomino|working: 。。。破马你原来是女的
<palomino|working> nope.. jiero
<palomino|working> 我只是给他提建议。。
<imtxc> 露脐T恤..........
<palomino|working> 天太热 imtxc
<imtxc> palomino|working: 马叔儿过来人啊
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 还好不是齐B短裙
<palomino|working> 那个也可以托词说是天热 gfrog_away
<iwii> jiero: 区域距离越大，基因组合越好
<gfrog_away> palomino|working: 男人穿齐B裤儿，屌会露出来的。
 * gfrog_away 啊，少儿不宜，果断匿了。
<palomino|working> 有内裤兜着吧。。
<sjd_zeus> 都露脐了，能算T恤吗
<iDesperadO> ...
<iDesperadO> 大家好
<palomino|working> T恤中间有一小圆洞..
<palomino|working> 就说是抽烟时不小心烫的。。
<^k^> iDesperadO:点点点.  14:27 
<sjd_zeus> 。。。
<iDesperadO> 。。。哈哈哈
<sjd_zeus> 好淫
<iDesperadO> 这个机器人很可爱啊
 * cherrot 口味越来越重了。。
<gfrog_away> palomino|working: 这烟真厉害，连肚皮一起烫出个窟窿。
<jiero> gfrog_away: 。。。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • ubuntu13.10的fcitx皮肤很漂亮 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447285 安装了每日构建版本，感觉挺不错，尤其是fcitx的默认皮肤让人眼前一亮，简洁漂亮 统计信息: 发表于 由 shenjianjun — 2013-08-12 14:33
<jiero> 谁用过 无线 AP啊。
<jiero> 启动之后可以连接到路由，路由也连接了WDS，但是不能到网络。
<eexp> 手机连的？
<eexp> 破罗杰，才来。
<eexp> 知道inkscape的macro record不。
<jiero> eexp: macro到底是啥，就是你的操作过程？
<eexp> 就是宏录制嘛
<jiero> eexp: 那样你要改整体的尺寸之类的？
<jiero> eexp: 宏是啥我都不明白的
<eexp> 等我给你url
 * jiero 以为宏就是各种命令集合。。。
<eexp> http://wiki.inkscape.org/wiki/index.php/Inkscape/macrogoodness
<^k^> eexp ⇪ ti: Inkscape/macrogoodness - Inkscape Wiki
<jiero> eexp: 你用来复制？
<jiero> eexp: 处理图片？
<eexp> are working on, 不知道咋样了
<eexp> 类似批处理。你没用过宏？
<jiero> eexp: 没。
<jiero> eexp: 我只用过 libreoffice 的macro
<eexp> 就是录制一段动作，取名。以后可以调用。
<jiero> eexp: 觉得挺麻烦，因为对应的列都必须一致。
<eexp> 记录几个命令而已。不麻烦。
<alpha080> vim qa
<jiero> eexp: 用起来，需要数据完全一样结构。。
<eexp> alpha080: momo
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 。。。
 * jiero 第一次见 ee 摸摸别人。。。
<eexp> 应该是文本。
<eexp> 使用内部命令格式的文本。
<jiero> eexp:  结果 google认为inkscape还没有宏
<eexp> 我给的url就说明了。只是不理解这为什么这么慢，还不出
<eexp> 似乎08年就提出要的。
<GODDOG> vimpc是什么？
<jiero> eexp: http://prezi.com/
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Prezi - Ideas matter.
<huntxu> gfrog_away: linux的sctp是剛完成的不？
<iwii> jiero: dia online +1
<iDesperadO> eexp
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: ^^
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 不了解。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 应该有很久了吧
<huntxu> 你馬甲太多，難以分辨 =.= gfrog_away
<iDesperadO> eexp: 好久不见了~~
<huntxu> gfrog_away: ss沒這個協議啊 =.=
<GODDOG> 果然 我这渣渣的英语是不能核外国人交流的
<gfrog_away> huntxu: ss？
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 是神马？
 * gfrog_away 困了
<huntxu> gfrog_away: iproute2裏的socket statistics
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 比netstat更現代化
<eexp> iDesperadO: 额。。好
<huntxu> adam8157: 嚓，你啥時候出現的
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 好吧，没细看过这命令
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛
<huntxu> adam8157: 我還以為你正常計算收益然後再登錄irc
<huntxu> s/正常/正在/
<lacy20> hi
<lacy20> 有人吗
<^k^> lacy20:点点点.  15:08 
<^k^> lacy20:点点点.  15:08 
<db6sda8> hi
<lacy20> 我第一次玩哦
<db6sda8> welcome
<lacy20> thx
<db6sda8> lacy20, where are you from?
<^k^> db6sda8:点点点.  15:09 
<lacy20> ／join #ubuntu-tw
<lacy20> china
<lacy20> but you
<db6sda8> sichuan-china
<lacy20> 卖嘎 讲英文好难啊
<db6sda8> 呵呵
<db6sda8> 大部分都是潜水的
<db6sda8> lacy20:你用的是啥客户端？
<lacy20> ubuntu只有玩玩irc了
<db6sda8> 我是irssi
<lacy20> 我smuxi
<lacy20> 和xchat
<db6sda8> msg lacy20 你是做啥工作呀？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu VPS wordpress插件WP-DB-Backup错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447286 wordpress插件WP-DB-Backup错误：Only variables should be passed by reference 系统环境 系统：Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 网站配置环境：Linux、Nginx、MySQL、PHP 网站程序：wordpress 3.5 插件版本：WordPress Database Backup 2.2.3（WP-DB-Backup） 通过电子邮件发送备份 出
<lacy20> sail pc
<db6sda8> 那还用ubuntu??
<db6sda8> 你销售的机器上，不可能是ubuntu吧？
<lacy20> i like it
<lacy20> ui very good
<lacy20> 我自已玩玩了 只有程序员才会装linux了
<db6sda8> 我听网上很多都说ubuntu的界面不太好啊？
<db6sda8> 比如不稳定？
<lacy20> ubuntu是最好的linux发行版
<lacy20> 你用哪种
<iwii> 看需求，很多人喜欢最新版本的软件，比如 vim7.4
<db6sda8> 主是要debian，现在就是用的这个上网
<lacy20> 这里不能发图 我要给你看看我的桌面
<lacy20> 秒杀mac win
<eternnoir> 我用archlinux，不過都推薦別人裝ubuntu
<lainme> PHP是最好的预言
<lacy20> 哦
<lainme> s/预言/语言
<db6sda8> 我桌面是用的xfce4
<iwii> lacy20: 这里发图 http://snag.gy/
<GODDOG> vim在我这里 不能直接安装
<^k^> iwii ... ⇪ snag.gy - paste images!
<sjd_zeus> lacy20, 你可以直接post你的桌面呀
<GODDOG> make之后不能正常链接
<lacy20> 不会啊
<sjd_zeus> http://imagebin.org可以发图
<^k^> sjd_zeus ... ⇪ Imagebin - A place to slap up your images.
<sjd_zeus> 打开这个网站，贴图就能生成一个连接给大家看的
<iwii> GODDOG: 什么提示
<GODDOG> 我是查看了错误后把vim7.4 那个文件夹 换成vim.7.3.329才能正常链接正常用
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 每天拜一次壕基蛙
<adam8157> huntxu: ... 今天不错, 刚在开会
<adam8157> iMadper_Working: 骚年记得帮我查一下哦
<GODDOG> 错误是 一大堆的转向 但是发现后面的转向的都是 7.3.329 我就直接把文件夹的名字改了
<iwii> GODDOG: 追新还是 archlinux 或 gentoo 专业
<GODDOG> 那是
<iMadper_Working> adam8157: steelcase
<iMadper_Working> adam8157: taobao上面三块钱一把
<lacy20> 粘贴不上去 我是macbuntu桌面
<db6sda8> 话说gentoo太折腾了点，编译太耗时间了
<sjd_zeus> http://imagebin.org/267243
<db6sda8> 不过，倒还是挺喜获的gentoo
<sjd_zeus> 我的桌面截图，O(∩_∩)O哈哈~
<sjd_zeus> 用啥都可以追新，自己装呗
 * gfrog_away 背单词好痛苦啊，各种挫败感。 cc adam8157 
<adam8157> iMadper_Working: ...
<lacy20> chrome浏览器
<imtxc_woring> adam8157: 每天膜拜
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 据说我现在增加了一千多词汇量
<GODDOG> gfrog_away: 同感
<palomino|working> O_o adam8157
<adam8157> palomino|working: 是增量... 这两周背单词的成果
<lacy20> 为什么学英文
<huntxu> sjd_zeus: java中文亂碼是什麽
<palomino|working> 不错 adam8157
<huntxu> adam8157: 兩周1k+，騙鬼？
<GODDOG> 那是应为 utf－8
<adam8157> palomino|working: 少壮不努力 老大背单词
<palomino|working> ...... adam8157
<GODDOG> adam8157: 。。。。。。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 拓词上显示我才搞定了1.7k，包括认识的。
<sjd_zeus> huntxu 我有一个java的应用，中文显示为小□□，缺少中文字体呀
<db6sda8> 呵呵， 看来也是用的XFCE
<imtxc_woring> adam8157: gfrog_away 你们这样的外企员工也要背单词么
<adam8157> huntxu: gfrog_away palomino|working 好吧 两周多了, 拓词讲我搞定了1156个单词
<GODDOG> sjd_zeus: 缺少字体回自动替换成系统默认 你是 字符集的原因
<adam8157> imtxc_woring: 不背单词怎么办
<palomino|working> :o
<huntxu> adam8157: 考你幾個最基本的單詞
<huntxu> adam8157: masturbate, ejaculate
<GODDOG> Ubuntu 英文讲堂
<sjd_zeus> GODDOG, 不是的，我在jre/fonts下面添加了wqy字体就可以了
<adam8157> huntxu: 滚
<lacy20> 你们都是编程的
<huntxu> LOL
<adam8157> huntxu: 一般都通俗的说 jerk off
<GODDOG> 哦哦下次我也试试 sjd_zeus
<huntxu> =.=
<huntxu> adam8157: 你那學術性不強
<iwii> GODDOG: vim7.4 兼容以前的插件的吧？
<lacy20> 学英文去国际频道聊天 进步很快 哈
<sjd_zeus> 不过我的dia启动闪退了，谁知道怎么回事
<huntxu> adam8157: big bang theory裏sheldon每次都說intercourse的要明白
<GODDOG> iwii: 不明白
<gfrog_away> imtxc_woring: 擦，为毛不背
<gfrog_away> adam8157: momo
<sjd_zeus> http://code.bulix.org/r1wwcr-84246 这个问题谁碰到过呢
<^k^> sjd_zeus ⇪ ti: bulix.org / pastebin
<iMadper_Working> adam8157: 你自己去查... 反正, rh的椅子是这个牌子的
<adam8157> iMadper_Working: 这椅子很贵, 二手都要两千多
<gfrog_away> iMadper_Working: 有几个是宜家货
<iMadper_Working> adam8157: 是呀, 我刚看了...
<gfrog_away> iMadper_Working: Fedora1里那个没法调高度的破椅子就是
<iMadper_Working> gfrog_away: 哦, 那些呀, 那些破椅子, 不爱坐
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 乃还是买疼讯用的那种椅子吧 cc cherrot
<gfrog_away> iMadper_Working: 嗯，渣到爆
<iMadper_Working> gfrog_away: 不要给土豪adam推荐廉价产品, 你这是看不起有钱人!
<lacy20> 点点点
<gfrog_away> iMadper_Working: ... 跪匿
<sjd_zeus> hi
<^k^> sjd_zeus:点点点.  15:33 
<sjd_zeus> 250.250.250.250
<sjd_zeus> 每天调戏下小K
<gfrog_away> iMadper_Working: 但是。。 疼讯的椅子10k多啊，土豪都看不上这档次嘛？
<^k^> sjd_zeus, 250.250.250.250 IANA保留地址
<db6sda8> http://imagebin.org/267244
<db6sda8> 这是我的桌面
<lacy20> 小k是不是管理
<sjd_zeus> 前几天玩了会dock,效果很不错的说，今天给卸载了
<lacy20> http://imagebin.org/267245我的桌面
<adam8157> huntxu: 今天三个点, 不过我怀疑我没跑是不明智的...
<lacy20> http://imagebin.org/267245
<huntxu> adam8157: 還好吧，估計波動不會很大
<adam8157> huntxu: 乐观的话明天再来一个点我就跑, 悲观的话明天要落一两个点
<huntxu> adam8157: 我猜明天下降最多半個點
<eexp> 挣的钱，够不够吃饭的。
<huntxu> 如果不算之前丟的那些，是夠的
<adam8157> eexp: 当然够 开玩笑
<leemeng0x61> lacy20, db6sda8 用arch的童鞋越来越多了
<lacy20> 输入法总是崩潰
<huntxu> leemeng0x61: arch本來就多其實。。。
<lacy20> arch是什么
<eexp> 混浆糊，迟早是要还的。
<freeflying> huntxu:  都属于装B犯啊
<huntxu> freeflying: 啥
<db6sda8> 我觉得是debian比较多
<db6sda8> 用了近6年了。
<adam8157> eexp: 看心态了
<freeflying> huntxu: 用arch的
<lacy20> 轻量不适合我 我是外貌鞋会的
<huntxu> freeflying: =.= 還好吧，沒什麽不同啊
 * adam8157 debian最高
<freeflying> adam8157: 更装
<leemeng0x61> 大便是比较多
<lacy20> 直接用text模式
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 我还专门买了个小本本记单词 @_@
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 结果发现欧路的生词本挺好使 。
<imtxc_woring> gfrog_away: 这么专业呢
<gfrog_away> imtxc_woring: 你wor啥呢？ lol
 * gfrog_away 退散
<leemeng0x61>  http://imagebin.org  上色情图真不少
<^k^> leemeng0x61 ... ⇪ Imagebin - A place to slap up your images.
<eexp> gfrog_away: 网上有报名的，每天5分钟，多久就可以考试的。赶紧去。
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 金山快盘要出Linux版本啦 ，哈哈哈哈哈 另外快盘100G免费空间福利免费领啦 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447287 上图 你懂得 哈哈哈，linux用户有福了 终于是盼来了Linux版本的快盘啦 另外的一个好消息，快盘有送福利啦，100G免费空间免费拿啦，明确一下，是免费的奥。 #金山快盘免
<jiero> gfrog_小笨笨。。。
<jiero> gfrog_away: 轻轻松松背单词啊。
<eexp> adam8157: 房租反正是挣不到了。看来。
<imtxc> adam8157: 乃都炒股票付房租了啊，膜拜
<eexp> imtxc: 你又刺激别人
<eexp> 太坏了
<eexp> 可能浪费的精力，还不如多打一份工来的稳定。 adam8157 支持你。
<sjd_zeus> 太蛋疼了，我的dia好了
<eexp> 搞副业吧
<sjd_zeus> upgrade到sid就好了
<eexp> 晚上去酒吧打工。
<eexp> sjd_zeus: 这年头，谁手工画流程图？
<sjd_zeus> eexp 不是你们的开发流程图
<eexp> 方框图？
<sjd_zeus> eexp, 卖车的4S店业务流程图不手工画怎么搞
<eexp> 至少应该使用 latex或者graphviz 啊。
<jiero> eexp: 可以画了之后再画~
<jiero> 哈哈
<eexp> 要漂亮，直接上inkscape画啊
<eexp> dia的不好看的
<eexp> jiero: 你收费，给他画一个
<sjd_zeus> 我还真不信你能画出4s店的业务流程图来
<eexp> 你是说自动画，画不出？
<eexp> 给一个例子看看啥样子
<sjd_zeus> eexp 给你例子有毛用呀
<eexp> 看多复杂嘛
<sjd_zeus> eexp 不是讲究图片怎么漂亮的，要的是内容
<eexp> 比银行的流程复杂？
<sjd_zeus> eexp 你懂4s店管理？
<eexp> 不需要懂吧。只是画图啊
<stmsgebjgd> 4S是啥
<stmsgebjgd> SEX SEX SEX SEX?
<sjd_zeus> 不懂怎么画，还要给你配一个人告诉你怎么画？
<eexp> 你这重点，只是要想流程嘛。
<eexp> 啥4s，还要自己想流程的
<sjd_zeus> 啥4s都得自己想
<adam8157> eexp: 刚在忙
<eexp> 山寨4s店？
<sjd_zeus> 恩，山寨4s店
<eexp> adam8157: imtxc 挤兑你。你看上面。
<imtxc> 木有啊。。。
<jiero> sjd_zeus: 本来就是一边商讨一边画，出多个版本。否定一堆意见。
<adam8157> eexp: imtxc 我这两个月赚得付房租太容易了吧
<stmsgebjgd> lxc无法启动debian stable 有人搞么
<eexp> 哟。。。这么厉害
<imtxc> adam8157: 牛，这得多打本钱
<imtxc> 多大的本儿
<imtxc> adam8157: 还不如你多跟女上司出去几次来的实在。。。
<eexp> 那 huntxu 为啥还只够吃饭的？
<adam8157> eexp: 但是前面几年都是持平, 也就这两个月赚了. 前面几年我也基本不操作不费心
<eexp> ho
<imtxc> 警告还下场。。。。
<eexp> 前2年，不是稳挣的?
<leemeng0x61> ...
<imtxc> 警告应该 +q 5s
<eexp> 哦。是6/7年前了。
<adam8157> eexp: 之前时机不好大环境也不好我也不操作, 积累经验呢
<eexp> 闭着眼都挣钱的那年。
<adam8157> eexp: 没赶上
<sjd_zeus> giaphviz怎么用呀
<eexp> 隔壁的牙科医生，都不做了。全股市。。。。
<adam8157> eexp: 我五千点左右时入的市, 这么多年下来不赔就相当不错了
<eexp> graphiv就是写几行文本，自动画图。
<sjd_zeus> 怎么启动呢
<sjd_zeus> 我apt-get install graphviz安装了
<stmsgebjgd> sjd_zeus: 画图用yEd
<leemeng0x61> adam8157, 不错!你是我第一个没亏的人
<eexp> leemeng0x61: ?
<iwii> adam8157: 入了多少钱？ 我手上有6000元，可以入市不
<leemeng0x61> eexp, 5000点进入现在2000点
<adam8157> iwii: 我不给别人建议
<iwii> adam8157: o
<eexp> sjd_zeus: 这graphviz做的。http://eexpress.github.io/pic/flow.pl.png
<^k^> eexp ⇪ t: image/png
<eexp> leemeng0x61: 我没入这股市。不知道点数。
<adam8157> iwii: 我水平不够, 而且建议别人也吃力不讨好
<iwii> adam8157: en
<eexp> 乐乐入了。现在难道是亏得回武汉的？
<eexp> lol
<adam8157> eexp: 乐乐是入的美股吧
<eexp> 乐乐说程序炒股。他想的很好的点子。
<eexp> 什么找到了啥规律啥的。
<jiero> sjd_zeus: 信息构架你想好了，画。直接拿个白板
<huntxu> eexp: 樂樂那是去武漢當地主了
<eexp> 下次问乐乐，是不是亏了。lol
<eexp> huntxu: 他不是说啃老嘛
<jiero> 乐乐是正规金融学习过拿证的。有道道
<huntxu> eexp: 是啊，他買房給爹媽住，爹媽做飯給他啃
<eexp> huntxu: 额。好吧。下次问
<jiero> huntxu: 我好奇。湖北房价那么贵？
<huntxu> jiero: 他一次買一個小區當然貴了啊
<jiero> huntxu: 。。。
 * adam8157 我要是现在回乡也就轻松买房安家了....
<eexp> 这扯的。。。
<eexp> adam8157: 少了生崽。
<sjd_zeus> eexp, 能将这个脚本贴出来吗
<eexp> adam8157 我要是现在回乡也就轻松买房安家*生崽*了。
<sjd_zeus> 写成脚本后怎么生成图片呢
<eexp> sjd_zeus: 脚本生成后的文本。dot文件。你应该是看这个。
<eexp> 还不如man graphviz
 * adam8157 北京哪里可以吃炒知了 cc gfrog_away destine
<sjd_zeus> graphviz
<sjd_zeus> bash: graphviz: 未找到命令
<eexp> ..
<eexp> man graphviz
<sjd_zeus> 生成一个dot文件就可以了？
<eexp> 手写一个都可以。
<eexp> 自动生成后，输出svg，还可以进inkscape后期处理。
<sjd_zeus> 我写了个dot文件，怎么生成图片呢
<adam8157> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/597b136dgw1e7je3kqhqxj20g40g2ta0.jpg
<eexp> dot -Tpng "xxx.dot" -o yyy
<eexp> man dot
<sjd_zeus> eexp, 是挺漂亮的，就是画个图还需要写一堆代码
<stmsgebjgd> eexp: doxygen用的就是dot
<sjd_zeus> dia也可以画得很漂亮呀
<jiero> sjd_zeus: 其实是你清楚了信息结构就好的。
<leemeng0x61> ☜
<leemeng0x61> ☜
<leemeng0x61> 娘的,这字符没有
<palomino|keepwor> ...
<leemeng0x61> 显示不出来
<palomino|keepwor> 我能看到
<leemeng0x61> 这字符在那个字体里
<imtxc> adam8157: 什么！！  知了？
<imtxc> adam8157: 那个可以吃？
<palomino|keepwor> ...有人油炸来吃
<palomino|keepwor> 不过炸的是幼虫吧
<palomino|keepwor> ...若虫
<leemeng0x61> 原来是urxvt原因导致
<eexp> sjd_zeus: 反正没人手动去画。浪费时间。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 不知道，不喜欢吃虫子。
<imtxc> 这都能吃啊，，，，，
<iwii> 感觉 grub2 不如 grub
<adam8157> imtxc: 当然是知了
<adam8157> imtxc: 小时候没吃过?
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 国内做网络设备的公司除了huawei，h3c 之外还有啥
<imtxc> adam8157: 长大也没吃过啊！
<palomino|keepwor> 中兴? imtxc
<adam8157> imtxc: 渣渣
<imtxc> palomino|keepwor: 除了这种巨头企业
<imtxc> adam8157: 现在也么兴趣吃。。。
<palomino|keepwor> 那就不知道了。。
<imtxc> 我的食谱范围太窄
<adam8157> huntxu: ...你要翘班回家了?
<imtxc> palomino|keepwor: 有个汉柏什么的
<palomino|keepwor> 我不知。。
<imtxc> tplink 算不？
<palomino|keepwor> -o-
<imtxc> 或者水星什么的
<palomino|keepwor> 这。。
<imtxc> 对啊，这是一个思路。。
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 多了去了
<huntxu> adam8157: 有想法，沒工作
<huntxu> adam8157: 不能停工 =.=
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 举个栗子
<gfrog_away> imtxc: juniper/cisco/fortinet/netgear
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 不要这些入流的
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 哦，好吧，这些是在中国有研发中心的。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 要非主流的
<imtxc> 怎么 fast 啊，水星之流的都不发招聘信息呢
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 山石/启明星辰/绿盟/网神/
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 这坨是做安全设备的。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 恩，听说绿盟钱很多。。。
<NWMonster> 启明跟政府关系比较紧密
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 还有tplink/dlink等等一众小设备商
<casparant> gfrog_away: ping
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 我公司以前测试我的代码的一妹子跑去那里都能给9k我去。。。。
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 深信服为代表的专做vpn设备的厂商。
<imtxc> casparant: 大佬，有路子去 阿里么
<gfrog_away> casparant: 卡斯帕
<adam8157> casparant: momo 好久不见
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 还有F5之类负载均衡企业。
<imtxc> lol
<casparant> imtxc: 喜欢运维么，来跟我混啊
<imtxc> 对对对，F5
<imtxc> 天天给我发广告邮件的 F5
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 还有websense为代表的一众web过滤服务厂商。
<casparant> gfrog_away: 能帮我查个RHBZ的patch么
<imtxc> casparant: 可以啊，你在哪里
<casparant> imtxc: HZ
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 妈蛋，多了去了。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: ....
<gfrog_away> casparant: id发来
<casparant> adam8157: momoè¾¾
<casparant> gfrog_away: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=688281
<imtxc> casparant: 要啥需求
<^k^> casparant ⇪ t: Access Denied
<gfrog_away> casparant: z这么古老的bug
 * adam8157 我打开也是denied, 好伤感
<gfrog_away> casparant: adam8157 哥有权限的，lol
<casparant> imtxc: 懂点硬件懂Linux有相关项目精力就行
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 果然是老江湖
<gfrog_away> casparant: 你要神马？ 这bug已经修完了啊。
<casparant> gfrog_away: 这个bug当年估计我还参与过测试呢。。。伤感dyb
<imtxc> casparant: 硬件儿要懂到什么水平
<imtxc> ..............
<casparant> gfrog_away: 我想要patchwork上的patch
<gfrog_away> casparant: http://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/ak/linux-mce-2.6.git/commit/?id=6e3c7411d2b86bff210c59caa432e8e862037bfd
<^k^> gfrog_away ⇪ t: kernel/git/ak/linux-mce-2.6.git - x86 machine check improvement tree
<casparant> imtxc: 存储配置啊，内存技术啊，cpu休眠啊调频啊什么的
<casparant> gfrog_away: 这不科学啊。。。GA的代码好像不是这个内容
<gfrog_away> casparant: illegal哦亲，你懂得。
<NaoTanRen> casparant: 早.
<casparant> NaoTanRen: 这是NiuTouRen的儿子么
<imtxc> casparant: HZ 的职位么
<casparant> imtxc: 嗯，我们组的。现在严重缺人。
<NaoTanRen> casparant: 这都能被你认出来... ....
<imtxc> casparant: 面试需要过去么
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 乃也要去ali?
<casparant> imtxc: 似乎会有杭州的onsite面试吧
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 我想去 bat 啊
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 乖乖bt呀
 * casparant 折腾那个patch去了……寨见诸位
<imtxc> 没 hamo 了，所以 只能 at 了
<imtxc> casparant: 求个邮箱儿，发简历给你
<casparant> imtxc: resume@casparant.com
<imtxc> 我去，这么专业的
<adam8157> imtxc: mayun@alibaba.com
<imtxc> adam8157: mayun下岗了
<imtxc> adam8157: å¼±
<gfrog_away> casparant: 高端洋气啊，专门有邮箱收简历。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 对啊
<imtxc> 专业猎头
<casparant> 用@前面的东西来做filter……
<gfrog_away> casparant: 乃的 casparant dot com 神马时候有VC啊。 lol
<imtxc> casparant: sent
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 山石的要求还挺多
<adam8157> casparant: 为什么[www.]casparant.com被转到了about.me
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 哎呀呀，上周遇到启明儿那大叔忘了给你问了，你要找神马样儿的来着？
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 额。。。
<casparant> adam8157: 因为博客太久没写我羞涩了
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 启明儿我要去啊
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 不知道这两年山石咋样了，我去山石面试过，被各种虐。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 那我还是算了。。
 * gfrog_away 问我OSPF状态变迁，和BGP的13条选路原则，妈蛋。
<adam8157> casparant: 哦, blog.ca..  还在
<imtxc> gfrog_away: http://search.51job.com/job/51166862,c.html 这个
<^k^> imtxc ⇪ ti: 【资深linux c工程师，北京启明星辰信息安全技术有限公司】前程无忧官方招聘网站
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 能吧资深，5年+ 去掉的
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 这就给你问下
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 赞效率
<adam8157> imtxc: 启明星辰....................
<imtxc> adam8157: 怎么了
<casparant> imtxc: 收到了。晚点我稍微空点了在内部系统帮你推荐一下。
<imtxc> casparant: ok， 简历有问题的话跟我说声儿
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 恩，就是做墙那个
<imtxc>  adam8157 乃了解那个公司？
<imtxc> 我就要去做墙
<adam8157> imtxc: gfw嘛
<imtxc> 然后卖翻墙软件
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 活腻歪了吧你
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 面試問那些隨手能搜索到的東西幹嘛。。。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 显摆面试官博学
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 多好啊这个思路
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 一般国企都这样
<huntxu> =.=
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 時代原因麽？他們年輕時都靠背，沒搜索引擎
<NaoTanRen> huntxu: 问那些搜不到答案的问题, 自己怎么知道面试者说的对不对?!
<NaoTanRen> huntxu: å¼±
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 所以google一出來，不繼續顯擺能背就失業了
<jiero> 哇哇 。买 firefox os 手机啦。 http://www.ebay.com/itm/ZTE-OPEN-Firefox-OS-Black-/271255554008?pt=Cell_Phones&hash=item3f281747d8
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ ZTE Open Firefox OS Black | eBay无标题文档
<jiero> 330人民币就差不多了！
<jiero> lol
<huntxu> NaoTanRen: 考邏輯完整性啊
<huntxu> NaoTanRen: 一般都不用討論對錯，只要邏輯上完整能自成體系就可以過啊
<NaoTanRen> huntxu: 那不是国企
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 我刚才在51job 投了绿盟、汉柏等一系列gfw厂家
<huntxu> NaoTanRen: 好吧我忘了考慮這個
<NaoTanRen> huntxu: 没觉悟
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 习惯性的问题，从小到大都是背出来的，所以面试别人也是看会不会背
<yil> imtxc: gfw, 你居然敢说出来
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 然后我就吃果果的鄙视了山石。
<imtxc> yil: 说出来我以后卖的翻墙软件大家才信得过啊
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 山石，是一個公司的名字麽
<gfrog_away> huntxu: hillstone
<imtxc> yil: lol
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 沒聽說過，#孤陋寡聞
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 还是互联网公司好，现在说起腾讯，我们村里人都有50% 听说过了
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 有面子啊
<yil> imtxc: 怕你活不到那时候
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 前几年不错，最近被华赛(为)鄙视死了。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 再说不是网安圈子里的，很多公司都木听过。
<imtxc> 求huawei的路子
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 例如乃知道东软的防火墙么？
<NaoTanRen> yil: gfw有啥不能说出口的? 那是政府的丰功伟绩, 保护了我们的上网安全! 抵御了不良信息
<huntxu> 也對， gfrog_away
<imtxc> yil: 对啊
<huntxu> 東軟知道，防火牆我只知道360 LOL gfrog_away
<NaoTanRen> yil: 作为饭都吃不起的屁民, 难道我歌颂一下都不行了?
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 也有，只要你够资格进去。。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: @_@
<imtxc> gfrog_away: . 额，先搁置
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 你面试？
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 谁？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 没啥，看你在回忆
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 就是 huntxu 同学问起了。
<MeaCulpa> 面试官一般都是问能google的问题的
<imtxc> 对啊，360
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 你简历也发我一份
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 邮箱
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 关于smplayer播放高清视频声音不同步的几个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447291 用vdpau好像可以解决问题。 但是呢，我安装完vdpau-va-driver这个包后，在smplayer中选择vdpau开启解码的时候，播放了一个视频，听得到声音，但是无影像。→_→ 之前用xv解码是可以，可是超级卡→_→ 请教各位前辈以前
<^k^> > 有遇到过这类问题吗？都是怎样弄成功的？求经验，求分享。 统计信息: 发表于 由 …
<cherrot> 有人用过 node_redis 么
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 做了个视频教程网站，求建议 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447292 用Java做了一个视频教程网站，各种求建议啊。 网址：http://www.icoolxue.com。 所用技术：Shiro, Httl, SpringMVC, Mybatis, Redis... 统计信息: 发表于 由 storezhang — 2013-08-12 17:59
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  18:23 
<abinex> imtxc: 捏捏
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge: 普京
<abinex> stmsgebjgd: 哥
<abinex> stmsgebjgd: 你冒泡了
<stmsgebjgd> abinex: 阿宾婗小
<abinex> stmsgebjgd: 忙么》/?
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 你也看过监狱兔子?
<abinex> Pudge: 是复活节兔子吧？
<abinex> stmsgebjgd: 还是喜欢你原来的名字啊 gebjgd
<Pudge> USA VICH你没看过
<Pudge> abinex: 有个兔子叫普京，
<abinex> Pudge: 额，估计普京也看过那个片子
<jiero> Pudge: 什么时候回中国？
<jiero> stmsgebjgd: 总感觉是st(ea)ms
<jiero> 蒸汽，太热了
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge: 没有
<stmsgebjgd> jiero: steinfurt
<Pudge> jiero: 圣诞，干嘛，想请我吃饭？
<jiero> stmsgebjgd: 你的家乡？
<jiero> Pudge: 你请我吃饭吧。
<jiero> Pudge: 回国的请客啊。
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • debian wheezy玩dota2的一点经验分享。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447294 经验之一，amd64位的debian系统有可能出现运行dota2闪退，目前不知道什么原因，我现在是在i386下玩dota2。 经验之二，第一次运行dota2建议打上命令-window，因为如果有什么问题steam貌似是会提示的，但是默认的全屏模式下弹出
<^k^> > 的对话框看不到，因此表现为游戏卡在dota2的LOGO处卡掉。 如果是出现setlocale ('en_US. …
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge: 阿尔卡特好用么
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 貌似最近的ECLIPSE的ADT安装不了啊，难道又墙了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447295 貌似最近的ECLIPSE的ADT安装不了啊，难道又墙了 统计信息: 发表于 由 pjiahao — 2013-08-12 19:28
<jiero> 。。。竟然在腾讯的购物网站上看到热烈庆祝iOS 6 完美越狱正式发布...
<jiero> 谁用过 elementary os？最低配置是啥？
<jiero> 300KB/s
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 挺好用的
<Pudge> jiero: 武汉？
<jiero> Pudge: 不是，所以你就不用请了~
<abinex> jiero: 你买水果了？
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge: 双卡双待？
<LQYMGT> 中国中纬度地带貌似已经热得不能住人了=  =
<abinex> stmsgebjgd: 要买阿尔卡特手机？
<abinex> stmsgebjgd: 那是TCL的牌子 LOL
<stmsgebjgd> abinex: 我用的是联想
<abinex> LQYMGT: 那是大城市热的
<abinex> LQYMGT: 热岛效应
<abinex> 可以热死人
<abinex> stmsgebjgd: 那你问阿尔卡特好用么？
<stmsgebjgd> abinex: 因为我不用阿尔卡特 所以才问
<stmsgebjgd> abinex: 你被热傻了？
<abinex> stmsgebjgd: 额
<roylez> stmsgebjgd: 德国多少度？
<abinex> stmsgebjgd: 我在桑拿啊
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 单卡，双卡版本我用不到
<stmsgebjgd> roylez: 19度
<abinex> stmsgebjgd: 免费桑拿
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge: 我用的到
<roylez> stmsgebjgd: 放屁，水深火热的资本主义，怎么可能19度？91度吧
<LQYMGT> abinex: 反正现在上海杭州武汉重庆不是人待的……
<abinex> stmsgebjgd: 看到了没？roylez说你了
<LQYMGT> 过几天就要回上海军训 感觉要悲剧
<abinex> LQYMGT: 给你个建议
<roylez> abinex: 我是不是喷德国佬喷得过分了点？
<stmsgebjgd> roylez: 对 91度
<roylez> stmsgebjgd: ...
<abinex> LQYMGT: 天天泡热水，等你回去上海，你就相对觉得凉快了
<stmsgebjgd> roylez: 资本主义太水深火热了
<stmsgebjgd> roylez: 连海都看不到
<LQYMGT> abinex: 噗……这主意不错
<abinex> roylez: 还不够呢，一点都不过
<stmsgebjgd> roylez: 帝都又能看海了
<abinex> roylez: 继续喷
<stmsgebjgd> roylez: 我好想看
<roylez> stmsgebjgd: 帝都看的啥海？沙海么？
<abinex> stmsgebjgd: 回来啊
<LQYMGT> roylez: 是受了什么刺激？
<abinex> roylez: 街头的海洋
<roylez> LQYMGT: 19度刺激到我了
<LQYMGT> roylez: 身在上海or杭州？
<stmsgebjgd> abinex: 不行  党国不要我了
<roylez> LQYMGT: 上海
<roylez> LQYMGT: 今天凉快，36
<abinex> stmsgebjgd: 你穿熊皮子大衣回来，还是有人要的
<LQYMGT> roylez: 噗……好凉快
<LQYMGT> roylez: 不是说过几天台风要给上海降温了么？
<roylez> LQYMGT: 39了俩星期了
<LQYMGT> roylez: 我就等着它降温让我回去好受点了。。
<abinex> stmsgebjgd: 你回来，大伙请你吃太阳铁板烧
<jiero> roylez: 呃。真的那么高温啊。
<roylez> LQYMGT: 你回哪里？
<roylez> jiero: 是啊
 * jiero 今年最高只见过36度，还是中午。。。
<LQYMGT> roylez: 学校。。
<abinex> jiero: 你住在冰窖么？
<LQYMGT> jiero: 拉仇恨？
<roylez> jiero: 篮球场摔倒，医院诊断2级烫伤
<jiero> 。。。
<abinex> roylez: 额？
<abinex> 成油饼了吧
<jiero> abinex: 你笨啊。。。橡胶场地都化了
<roylez> abinex: 不是说我
<abinex> jiero: 额，好惨
<stmsgebjgd> roylez: 你还不快点带娃移民
 * jiero 这里确实不够高温。
<gfrog_away> roylez: 扎西
<jiero> 平均31度吧。
<roylez> gfrog_away: 基渣
<abinex> stmsgebjgd: 去你家蹭饭，你给不？
<jiero> stmsgebjgd: 他要全家移民。不止娃娃。
<abinex> gfrog_away: 你感冒了么？？
<jiero> gfrog_away: 大娃
<jiero> abinex: 你要飞过去么
<abinex> gfrog_away: 渣基
<abinex> jiero: 是roylez
<endle> 咨询一下，login 和 non-login 终端区别在哪里？
<jiero> abinex: 你啥意思？
<jiero> abinex: 你几个意思？
<abinex> jiero: stmsgebjgd叫roylez移民啊
<jiero> abinex: 呃呃呃。突然想起的小女孩喜欢说这句话。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 好吧，先看完内容再说 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447296 那个，小白系统分区不会，等等，看下去。本人mac、win7、ubuntu三系统，当初分win7没分DE盘，真无语了 ，不知咋弄，有没有发善心的大虾先告诉我，怎么把这个分出来啊？？后面的我看教程也能弄，就是没空余空间，咋整 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^> > 由 michaelwonder — 2013-08-12 19:57
<abinex> jiero: 。
<jiero> abinex:  就让roylez 出去吧。
 * jiero 觉得 roylez 受苦够多了。
<abinex> jiero: 让他去stmsgebjgd家里蹭饭
<jiero> abinex: roylez 会欺负小孩子。
<jiero> 当妹妹长成了弟弟样子。
<abinex> jiero: 额，没关系，有stmsgebjgd呢
<stmsgebjgd> abinex: 我扔香皂
<stmsgebjgd> abinex: 你来拣
<abinex> stmsgebjgd: 不要
<jiero> 香皂？
<jiero> 什么意思？
<abinex> stmsgebjgd: 我扔香蕉皮，你来捡
<jiero> 和香蕉一样用来滑倒？
<LQYMGT> jiero: 就是用来洗澡的东西
<jiero> 呃。
<jiero> 考虑到abinex太热了？
<LQYMGT> 。。。
 * jiero 好久没用香皂了。。。
<abinex> jiero: 你用的啥？牛奶？
<jiero> abinex: 。按压式的液体
<LQYMGT> .g 捡肥皂
<jiero> 捡肥皂,四脚兽,说到捡肥皂的意思，其实很简单，就是搞基的意思，有时候捡肥皂还会被说成四脚兽（这词在电影《那些年，我们一起追的女孩》中有说到）。他们的出现都是在浴室中，两位基友中的攻想要xxoo小受的时候就 ...
<LQYMGT> 唔
<abinex> jiero: 额，没看过那些年
<jiero> abinex: 你谁啊。
<jiero> abinex: 交出你的孩子来
<LQYMGT> 那些年我看着挺像搞笑片的=  =
<jiero> abinex: 交出你的脑袋来！
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • Deepin Music开了8小时内存占用达1.6G这是不是就是官方说的内存溢出？为什么打上10-fix补丁不管用？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447297 如题，很苦恼。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 243750496 — 2013-08-12 20:13
<abinex> jiero 额
 * ZWindL 马上就七夕了，大家送女神什么礼物呢？
<stmsgebjgd> ZWindL: 祖传的染色体
<ZWindL> stmsgebjgd, 擦。。。-_-||
<stmsgebjgd> ZWindL: 最好的就是亲授亲传
<ZWindL> stmsgebjgd, 别闹。。。会屎的。。
<stmsgebjgd> ZWindL: 不插后面就不会有屎的
<stmsgebjgd> ZWindL: 姿势很重要
<ZWindL> stmsgebjgd, 。。。。。啊啊啊啊啊啊啊
<ZWindL> (╯﹏╰)b认输了
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 吊逼德国人真tm高，
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge: 怎么高了？
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 我站法国人里至少是个平均身高，没觉得啥
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge: 德国也有矮的
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge: 你多高？
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 来tm这吊地方，我要从女人液窝下走过
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge: 个高的是荷兰人
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge: 不至于
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 平均，真的，就这感觉，我tm都不好意思问路了
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge: 你多高
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 没有出门的欲望
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 172
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge: 哦那是
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 我艹做presentation要把话筒专门给我降一格
<tryit> http://search.51job.com/job/47545364,c.html
<^k^> tryit ⇪ ti: 【Sr. Android/Linux Bootloader Engineer/Leader 高级Bootloader工程师/主管（上海），宏达通讯有限公司（HTC）】前程无忧官方招聘网站
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 这垃圾地方，也就来这2次了
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge: 德国比法国干警
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge: 德国比法国干净
<tryit> 25-30万年薪
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 有蛋用，我要的是自信，不是干净
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge: 什么自信？
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge: 你能上了比你高的女人 那才叫自信
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: Ich mit dir schlafen，sb德国人教的一句，对么
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge: ich will mit dir schlafen
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge: 我想和你困觉?
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: will是啥，跟英语一样？
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 恩，学每个国家语言第一句一定是这个
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 跟 hello world一样
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge: 那就去吧
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: will咋读啊，当时没说这个啊
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge: 法兰的红灯区就在市中心
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 没发现，就看了教堂
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 门前广场全是中国人，还有2家中国百货，在门口狂拉客人
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 我很欣慰
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge: 法兰的中国人超多
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 有家超市不错，里面放着最选民族风
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 人气很旺
<cherrot> kindle 看网页很恶心么？  cc freeflying
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 12.04下intel无线网卡问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447298 求大神有司马解决办法么，有线能上，无线不能上 administrator@root-PC:/wl$ lspci 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Ivy Bridge DRAM Controller (rev 09) 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Ivy Bridge PCI Express Root Port (rev 09) 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel
<^k^> > Corporation Ivy Bridge Graphics Controller (rev 09) 00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Panther Point US …
<imtxc> cherrot: kindle 看网页？
<imtxc> cherrot: 那就不能看啊
<imtxc> cherrot: 缩放，翻页都是问题啊
<nyfair> linuxtoy垃圾网站，只许开源厨说风凉话，不许我给巨硬做辩护，还高贵冷眼看不起cnbeta，也不瞧瞧自己的流量
<oinil> 有木有用emacs ibus-el的啊？ 我切换输入状态的时候出问题了。AttributeError: 'IBusELInputContext' object has no attribute 'enable'
<oinil> Emacs 24.3.1  ibus 1.5.3  ibus-el 0.3.2
<nyfair> 我猜是版本兼容问题
<cherrot> imtxc: 很多来源文档都是网页格式  那不废了
<roylez> nyfair: 腐女
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • mplayer死机问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447299 我的系统是lubuntu 13.04, 如果开机一段时间以后打开gnome mplayer看任何视频都会死机（鼠标不动，键盘无反应，必须按alt+sysrq+RUISUB重启），重启后可以正常打开播放。请问这个问题该如何解决？ 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 eaglesky1990 — 2013-08-12 21:18
<freeflying> cherrot: w3m你能忍受不
<nyfair> roylez: 都是坏人
<roylez> nyfair: 求果照～
<nyfair> roylez: 去死
<roylez> nyfair: ...
<roylez> nyfair: 太绝情了
<freeflying> nyfair: roylez真寂寞呢
<nyfair> freeflying: 那就让他先把所有g开头的垃圾软件删光
<freeflying> nyfair: 他不用gnome的
 * nyfair 所有g开头的都是垃圾 比如google
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> nyfair: google比百度还垃圾啊
<nyfair> freeflying: 这点肯定没错，百度垃圾，google超级垃圾
<krfantasy> n开头的都是核弹，比如nvidia
 * nyfair 最近翻译红字本，paypal上拿了800美刀，有办法转支付宝或bitcash之类的么
<stmsgebjgd> nyfair: 笨 支付宝能
<nyfair> stmsgebjgd: 别废话，链接拿来
<nyfair> stmsgebjgd: no pic you say a jb
<stmsgebjgd> nyfair: 代购
<nyfair> stmsgebjgd: 笨
<stmsgebjgd> nyfair: paypal可以转到alipay
<nyfair> stmsgebjgd: no pic you say a jb
<nyfair> stmsgebjgd: 要代购我还不如干脆去新加坡玩几天
<stmsgebjgd> nyfair: 也行啊 你不是有北美的签证么
<stmsgebjgd> nyfair: 去看看alipay吧
<nyfair> stmsgebjgd: 你什么年代的新闻，年初就过期了。要去还得续签，烦
<nyfair> stmsgebjgd: 去东南亚小国简单
<stmsgebjgd> nyfair: ? http://bcchanger.com/content/buy-bitcoins-with-paypal
<^k^> stmsgebjgd ... ⇪ 8.35.201.99 Blocked
<nyfair> stmsgebjgd: bitcoin我不碰，没这胆子
<nyfair> 我转bitcash再买几本工口游戏算了
 * stmsgebjgd debian终于跑在lxc里了
<knownbad> 这么稀奇？
<cherrot> freeflying: 不能缩放可能有点不舒服  我到不是追求万金油  只是很多文档都是网页格式
<freeflying> cherrot: 你还是买pad吧，kindle我的体会是只看mobi比较靠谱
<cherrot> freeflying: 了解了 :)
<gfrog_away> cherrot: freeflying pad++
<gfrog_away> cherrot: freeflying ipad##
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 猴总，乃这么卖东西，啥时候能出掉啊，lol
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 乃那俩路由器啥牌子的？有的玩儿不？
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 已刷dd-wrt，没得玩
<cherrot> gfrog_away: 舍不得银子啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 信号和中继呢？
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 我刚好需要俩路由给我丈母娘家里做wifi，不过需要个wifi中继稳定的。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: wds没问题
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 那出给我吧。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 下次看到你再说吧
<wuyazi> ubuntu下有什么启动项管理工具，图形化的？
<chenshaoju> 文字图形化的话，推荐sys-rc-conf
<gfrog_away> freeflying: ... 乃进城太难得了。 lol
<chenshaoju> 错了，是sysv-rc-conf。
<wuyazi> chenshaoju, 刚才百度到那个，那个太复杂了吧
<chenshaoju> 真心很简单了。。。
<alpha080>  直接命令行多简单阿。。
<wuyazi> chenshaoju, sudo apt-get install startupmanager这个可以吗
<alpha080> 这是solidot上的陈少举么？
<chenshaoju> @wuyazi 我用的是Debian）
<chenshaoju> @alpha080 是的，请多多指教。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 我明儿进城
<freeflying> lol
<wuyazi> chenshaoju, 那研究下sysv-rc-conf，多谢了
<gfrog_away> freeflying: cool
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • acer aspire one D255E ubuntu 11.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447302 什么都是好好的，播放声音也正常，就是无法录音，最近有一个项目又必须用到录音，求高手解决啊~ 录音只能听到杂音，好像就是电流的声音 统计信息: 发表于 由 EhcoSphinx — 2013-08-12 22:19
<chenshaoju> wuyazi , http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/images/sysv-rc-conf.gif 真的不复杂，你你需要搞清楚INIT的运行级别就行了。
<^k^> chenshaoju ⇪ ti: image/gif
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 不过明儿去亮马桥
<gfrog_away> freeflying: ...
<wuyazi> chenshaoju, 好的
<chenshaoju> 睡了，各位晚安～ =3=
<freeflying> 睡了，明早12km
<roylez> freeflying: 别中暑
<roylez> freeflying: 别中毒
<freeflying> roylez: 帝都农村今天pm2.5<49
<freeflying> lol
<stmsgebjgd> 帝都又变成泽国了吧
<abinex> stmsgebjgd: 鱼米之乡啊，
<abinex> stmsgebjgd: 水乡好地方
<abinex> stmsgebjgd: 快回来裸泳
<abinex> test
<^k^> abinex:点点点.  22:56 
<leemeng0x61> xxxxx
<abinex> 好慢
<abinex> 网速太慢了
<roylez> freeflying: 你看的是党国的数据吧
<abinex> roylez: 额
<abinex> roylez: 还没滚床单么？
<roylez> abinex: 刚开完会
<roylez> abinex: 老子也没女人
<abinex> roylez: 滚床单抱枕头就行了
<roylez> abinex: loser
<gfrog_away> roylez: 扎西
<abinex> roylez: 意思是说睡觉了
<abinex> roylez: 你想歪了
 * jam___ 
<ubuntu-cn> 大家好奥
<^k^> ubuntu-cn:点点点.  00:49 
<ubuntu-cn> 有人在吗
<ubuntu-cn> K
<^k^> ubuntu-cn:点点点.  00:50 
<ubuntu-cn> 睡觉了
<ubuntu-cn> k
 * cherrot freeflying 你的不支持中文图书？
<knownbad> http://stores.ebay.com/ztemobileus?_rdc=1
<^k^> knownbad ... ⇪ items in ztemobileus store on eBay!ZTE
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-51-generic #77-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 24 20:21:10 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<alvin_rxg> !r
<alvin_rxg> !i
<alvin_rxg> !s
<GODDOG> 我定明天好好学习下 git这个东西了
<abinex> .com
<krfantas`> Google 首页有个七夕游戏 ...
 * Transfusion 独自一个人过七夕，在浴缸里放荷灯 ._.
 * Transfusion 反应慢， 第四关过不了 -_-
<abinex> 要很好的鼠标
 * Transfusion 国产鼠标，忐忑， 总按到牛郎去
<krfantasy> 第三关都没过的说 =。=
<Transfusion> .......
<alvin_rxg> .._..
<alvin_rxg> 掉水裏了 :D
<alvin_rxg> 把網頁放大了再玩？
<^k^> 05:02
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-51-generic #77-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 24 20:21:10 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 为什么wine无法保游戏留激活信息 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447305 试了仙五前和轩六，能正常运行，但每次启动都要重新激活一下，请问有什么解决方法吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 widget — 2013-08-13 2:16
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • gtk combo box可以设置缺省值么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447307 先读入一个设置文件，根据读入值设置combo box的值。没找到类似set_text的api. 求助 谢谢 Code: // http://zetcode.com/tutorials/gtktutorial/gtkwidgetsII/ #include <gtk/gtk.h> void combo_selected(GtkWidget *widget, gpointer window) {   gchar *text =  gtk_combo_box_get_active_text(GTK_C
<^k^> > OMBO_BOX(widget));   gtk_label_set_text(GTK_LABEL(window), text);   g_free(text); } int main( int argc, char …
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 为什么wine无法保游戏留激活信息 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447305 试了仙五前和轩六，能正常运行，但每次启动都要重新激活一下，请问有什么解决方法吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 widget — 2013-08-13 2:16
#ubuntu-cn 2013-08-13
<^k^> 暂时无新帖 讲个笑话吧 经典笑话：天才儿子 　　儿子今年三岁，已懂得从一数到十，也知道五比一大；我也随时找机会教他，问他小狗小猫哪个大。有一次，我左手拿一块巧克力，右手拿两块巧克力，问他：“哪一边比较多？”。儿子不回答，我耐心地继续追问，儿子突然放声大哭，说：“两边都很少啊！” 
<cuihao> 呵呵
<leemeng0x61> ...
<leemeng0x61> test
<leemeng0x61> test+1
<^k^> leemeng0x61:点点点.  09:01 
<tryit> eexp, http://search.51job.com/job/47545364,c.html
<^k^> tryit ⇪ ti: 【Sr. Android/Linux Bootloader Engineer/Leader 高级Bootloader工程师/主管（上海），宏达通讯有限公司（HTC）】前程无忧官方招聘网站
 * jiero 抱抱 cuihao
 * cuihao =3=
<imtxc> jiero: 抱
 * jiero 抱抱 imtxc
<jiero> 当人相信了之后，就会把以前认定的套在新的上面。
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 我又挥霍钱财了。
<imtxc> jiero: 买了什么
<imtxc> jiero: 好玩的么
<jiero> imtxc: 3本纸质术
<jiero> s/术/书
<imtxc> jiero: 书都挺贵。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 买啥好玩的？
<jiero> imtxc: 很便宜啊。很便宜啊。
<jiero> imtxc: 才 20多一本。
<imtxc> jiero: 今儿买束花儿什么的约个炮多合适
<jiero> imtxc: 呃，什么呀。
<jiero> imtxc: 过后多麻烦，讨厌纠缠。
<imtxc> jiero: 注意安全啊
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<imtxc> 谁纠缠。。。。
<imtxc> 现在的女孩，要有纠缠的，你就偷着乐吧
<jiero> imtxc: 因为我以为买花和约炮总是纠缠的。
<jiero> imtxc: 算了。
<jiero> imtxc: 约你出去么。
<imtxc> jiero: 你报销路费恶魔
<imtxc> 报销路费么
<jiero> imtxc: 我没钱。否则就不纠结买书了
<jiero> imtxc: 我发现手持11支钢笔了哦。
<jiero> cuihao: 高中生怎么现在在线？
<imtxc> ....
<cuihao> 准大学生
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine QQ 2012 多显示器截屏问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447309 gnome 3.8。wine 1.6, QQ2012。其他功能都正常。 我用笔记本，双显示器。笔记本本身的分辨率是1366x768,外接显示器的分辨率是1280x1024. 自动接过外接显示器后，QQ的截屏功能就不正常了。表现在： 1、如果没有外接显示器启动QQ，QQ无法截屏。
<^k^> > 虽然可以点那个截屏按钮，但红色鼠标一闪而没。但确实处于截屏状态，因为那个 …
<jiero> cuihao: 哦。保送生么。2月入学？
<jiero> 还是11月？
<cuihao> =。= 什么啊…… 后天报道
<jiero> cuihao: 难道是9月。。。
<cuihao> 跟普通本科生一样
<jiero> cuihao: 连你都毕业了。。。
<jiero> 。。。
<cuihao> 特别惆怅么你……
<jiero> cuihao: 比我小10岁的孩子。
<cuihao> ……放心，这个差距不会缩小的
<jiero> 好孩子。
<jiero> cuihao: 你是去哪里大学了？
<cuihao> 中科大……
<jiero> 哦。我搜搜。
<cuihao> 我就说这学校名字没特色……
<cuihao> 都懒得跟亲戚说
<jiero> 。不过挺有名气的，似乎以前这里很多是那里毕业的。
 * jiero 的考分 * 2 就能进入中科大了~
<cuihao> ……嗯，分数很可怕
<jusss> eexp: 擦擦擦，Opera怎么没有email irc newsgroup了
<jiero> cuihao: 你就说名人好了。
<jusss> eexp: 这不坑爹吗
<eexp> 小白版本了？
<jiero> eexp: 阿姨。
<jiero> eexp: 小白版本？什么东西
<jusss> eexp: 在那个设置里根本找不到自己想要的设置
<eexp> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.48.A3KQZx&id=14304055664
<^k^> eexp ... ⇪ 关键|5MM 红外发射管+红外接收管 红外对管【正品特价】-tmall.com天猫
<jusss> eexp: 这尼玛是什么浏览器
<eexp> 用正常版本嘛
<jusss> eexp: 版本：	15.0.1147.153 更新流：	Stable 系统：	Windows 7 64-bit (WoW64)
<eexp> 没这3样，就真不好玩了。
<jusss> eexp: 不明白现在的软件为什么越来越设计脑残，本来很简单能找到的东西，都吧它藏的很深，不让用户发现，真垃圾
<jiero> 。我完全不懂，
<jusss> eexp: opera还自称为windows解决方案，这让人无语，难道现在opera当微软的售后了？
<jusss> eexp: http://www.opera.com/zh-cn
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ Opera 浏览器 - Web 替代浏览器 - 免费下载
<jusss> 口号 专为计算机开发， 盗版小米的吧
<jiero> 。
<jusss> eexp: 邮件客户端跟浏览器分离了
<jusss> eexp: 盗版mozilla
<jusss> opera 成一山寨盗版软件了
<jiero> 哇。看到AMD显卡在Ubuntu 12.04里的更新了哦
<jiero> eexp:  inkscape-trunk-gtk3 安装中。
<jiero> amd的开源能源管理都附加进老版本了
<abinex> jiero: momo
<abinex> imtxc_working: 捏捏
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 又要我无视你么。
<abinex> jiero: 刚来呢
<imtxc_working> abinex: 别闹
<abinex> 别无视
<imtxc_working> abinex: 忙呢
<jusss> eexp: 擦擦擦，Opera把浏览器和邮件分离了，出了个opera mail客户端，可是那个邮件客户端里只有Mail newsgroup没有irc功能了，这尼玛是什么想法？
<eexp> jusss: 小白版本是这样的。你干嘛用。
<jiero> Orc Working. elf working imadder working roylez working
<jiero> lol
<jusss> eexp: 那从哪下载非小白版本
<jiero> palomino|keepwor: .keeping on working
<eexp> 你win下，不随便下一个老版本嘛
<jiero> 自由飞。
 * jiero 走咯
<jusss> eexp: 所以你的建议就是下载老版本。。。。
<eexp> 当然。没那些功能的，我都不会用。
<imtxc_working> eexp: 让别人给我买led， 丫给我买的贴片儿的…… 怎么用啊
<abinex> eexp: 嗯
<jusss> eexp: opera这半死不活的软件，唉
<eexp> imtxc_working: 你买东西，不说明封装的？
<abinex> imtxc_working: 找退货
<jusss> eexp: 我还是去用ff seamonkey算了
<imtxc_working> abinex: 总共1块钱的。。。。
<eexp> 好吧。去fx
<abinex> imtxc_working: 不然自己贴，不然重新买啊
<eexp> 贴哪
<imtxc_working> 自己会贴就好了
<eexp> 明显只能焊接一个桥
<eexp> 悬空焊接
<abinex> 额
<imtxc_working> 额
<imtxc_working> 这么gaoji
<abinex> imtxc_working: 高难度动作
<jusss> ee 走了？
<jusss> 有人吗
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  10:22 
<jusss> 今天都xxoo去了？
<db6sda8> morning
<jusss> morning
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 今天是打炮日
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你不去吗
<jusss> hi
<cuihao> 今天是烧烤日
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  10:30 
<jusss> cuihao: 烧死异性恋？
<cuihao> 有道理
<jusss> cuihao: 嗯
<LQYMGT> 一边打炮一边上IRC
<ofan> LQYMGT: tree new bee
<LQYMGT> ofan: 能否翻译一下……
<cuihao> 树新风
<cuihao> 吹牛B
<jusss> .
<jusss> .
<jusss> .
<jusss> .
<jusss> .
<jusss> .
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 好吧，我来发一个Linux的视频教程 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447311 http://www.icoolxue.com/album/show/17 大家可以看看先，谢啦。 统计信息: 发表于 由 storezhang — 2013-08-13 10:26
<jusss> .
<jusss> .
<^k^> jusss:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> jusss: .. .. ..
<jusss> ^k^: 人机合一？
<cuihao> ^k^,  呵呵呵呵
<jusss> ofan: 再看鬼店另有主
<jusss> ofan: 感觉尸骨无存2 搞笑不
<^k^> cuihao, 我喜欢你说话的方式。  10:36 
<ofan> jusss: 哪个
<jusss> ofan: spring fever
<ofan> 我在看小泽玛丽亚
<ofan> jusss: 不搞笑
<jusss> ofan: 就那个所有人都在对喷
<ofan> 不觉得
<jusss> ofan: 太尼玛天才了，男女接吻对喷番茄酱
<ofan> 那女主角不错
<jusss> ofan: 你喷，我喷，大家一起喷
<ofan> jusss: 还有那胖子的jj溜浓
<jusss> ofan: 嗯
<jusss> ofan: 感觉太棒了，那部电影
<ofan> 一般吧
<jusss> ofan: 那你说几部好的
<jusss> ofan: 让我观摩下
<ofan> jusss: 鬼片没几个好的
<ofan> 看太多了，想不起来
<jusss> ofan: 我还是看我的电影去吧，
<LQYMGT> 口味真重
<jusss> ofan: 今天是打炮日，给你张图去撸吧 ， http://imagebin.org/267349
<ofan> 谢了 已经撸过了
<ofan> jusss: 没撸点啊
<black_angel> 小弟刚进 Linux，要连接服务器下载 svn 上面的代码，更新呀、 commit 呀、merge 呀各种操作，除了 svn 提供的 command line 工具以外，在 linux 下面还有什么比较好用的 client 不
<jusss> ofan: 。。。多么青春的女孩，今天不知道要被糟蹋几次，唉，为什么不让我糟蹋她
<ofan> jusss: 因为你能力不够
<black_angel> windows 有一个开源的 tortoisesvn
<jusss> ofan: 现在去高中学校，发现那些女孩和男孩身上有种青春的气息，太诱人了，不像大学里那些腐烂的味道
<cuihao> 。。。
<jusss> ofan: 这是不是所谓的萝莉控都喜欢萝莉的原因，青春的味道
<abinex> jusss: 额
<jusss> ofan: 等我有钱了，一定要包养高中女生，
<abinex> jusss: 快去着
<ofan> jusss: 青春毛味道
<ofan> jusss: 不行你就找个男人
<LQYMGT> jusss: 是指还不会打扮自己么
<jusss> ofan: 对于你这闻不到青春的味道，说明你早老了
<abinex> jusss: 社会就是被你这种想法的人搞坏风气的
<jusss> abinex: 错
<abinex> jusss: 有钱就变坏
<ofan> jusss: 初中生比较好
<jusss> abinex: 社会新闻都是保养大学生，你看到过包养高中生？
<jusss> ofan: 初中生不忍下手呀
<abinex> jusss: 错啦，从幼儿园开始啦
 * jusss 你们太邪恶了，我看电影去
<abinex> jusss: 你没看校长都在嘛？
<abinex> jusss: 电影更邪恶
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 关于NVIDIA显卡的怨念 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447312 最近才开始使用LINUX，因为无法适应WIN8, 但是LINUX唯有一个问题始终无法解决，就是显卡驱动问题，我的笔记本是LENOVA IDEAPAD Y580 显卡型号是GTX 660M，按我的理解，不安装任何显卡驱动使用的就是N卡，其实大部分事情都是没问题的，最近运行
<LQYMGT> 不需要安装任何显卡驱动……
<jusss> 擦
<jusss> 不安装显卡驱动就能使用n卡
<LQYMGT> 壮哉我大N卡
<cherrot> LQYMGT, N卡的开源驱动支持好么？
<LQYMGT> cherrot: 不知道……我是A卡
<jusss> cherrot: 很不好
<jusss> cherrot: nouveau很不好
<cherrot> LQYMGT, 我是集显  连发言权都没有
<jusss> cherrot: nouveau的kms会造成blank
<LQYMGT> 反正现在A卡我就算用上了闭源驱动都坑……
<LQYMGT> cherrot: 这是炫耀！
<cherrot> jusss, 私有驱动支持好么？ A卡会热死
<jusss> cherrot: 我n卡。。。
<cherrot> LQYMGT, 我用过一块卡 差点没烫死
<cherrot> jusss, 问得就是n卡
<jusss> cherrot: 最新nv官方驱动支持optimus
<jusss> cherrot: n卡温度47
<jusss> cherrot: 笔记本温度57
<cherrot> jusss, 那我考虑n卡好了  虽然是AMD平台
<LQYMGT> 47你嫌什么……
<LQYMGT> 我长期60+
<LQYMGT> 开浏览器到70甚至80=  =
<jusss> LQYMGT: ...
<jusss> LQYMGT: 温度最高65
<jusss> LQYMGT: 从没上过70
<cherrot> LQYMGT, +1  那声音好可怕
<LQYMGT> jusss: 我笔记本怎么回事……
<jusss> cherrot: 最新nv官驱很不错，支持optimus, 设置也不复杂，就创建个xorg.conf就行了
<jusss> LQYMGT: 联想的？
<cherrot> jusss, gnome-shell还有专门扩展来切换  我觉得所谓3A平台对linux来说是个笑话
<LQYMGT> jusss: 惠普……
<jusss> LQYMGT: 我同学联想笔记本，温度80+，看半个小时网页自动关机，开游戏10分钟自动关机，看电影自动关机
<LQYMGT> jusss: 倒没试过自动关机。。
<jusss> LQYMGT: 惠普。。。惠普的东西不能要呀
<LQYMGT> jusss: ………………买都买了
<jusss> LQYMGT: 神船也比惠普好呀
<cherrot> jusss, +1  惠普的本全都是坑货  散热和那蒲扇没啥区别
<jusss> cherrot: +10086
<cherrot> jusss, 神舟很强的  发现比联想某些产品线还爽
<jusss> cherrot: 嗯
<LQYMGT> sigh……等以后换笔记本先
<abinex> jusss: 太gaoji了，居然有自动关机功能
<LQYMGT> 问题是用windows没问题啊=  =
<jusss> abinex: 当然
<jusss> abinex: 主板有保护机制好不
<LQYMGT> abinex: 就像人还会晕倒……
<abinex> 我的电路版融化了
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 好像debian wheezy发布也好久了吧？
<abinex> gfrog_away: 有更新了
<cherrot> abinex, 有师兄用联想笔记本跑JavaEE  融化了
<LQYMGT> 融化了……
<abinex> 7.1的Debian
<LQYMGT> 那以后应该买什么……
<abinex> cherrot: 那主板好像是用巧克力做的啊
<cherrot> abinex, 塑料外壳
<abinex> cherrot: 以后买金属外壳的
<abinex> 必须啊
<cherrot> abinex, 主板也烧了 直接报废
<cherrot> abinex, thinkpad吧还是  我赶脚
<abinex> cher换主板
<abinex> cherrot: 换主板
<cherrot> abinex, 报废了拉倒了
<abinex> cherrot: 你在深圳么？
<abinex> 那里的治安怎么样？
<abinex> cherrot: 有米啊，
<cherrot> abinex, 帝都。
<abinex> 不过换个主板也不少钱了
<abinex> cherrot: 你去冲浪了没
<abinex> 地都这两天不是变成街头海洋了么
<abinex> eexpress: 早
<Pudge> jusss: 扯淡，那玩意也叫支持optimus。
<cherrot> abinex, 没那么恐怖 打雷而已
<abinex> cherrot: 球形闪电
<abinex> 俗称落地雷
<jiero> 球形闪电就是武器。
<abinex> jiero: 街头霸王里面的大招必杀技
<abinex> 啊如滚
<jiero> abinex: 特斯拉可以使用那招
<abinex> jiero: 额
<imtxc_working> 人妖的技能嘛
<imtxc_working> jiero: 这两天路上又遇到一个新的女神，球搭讪技巧啊。。。
<pewu> 可以问她买黑丝之类的
<jiero> imtxc_working: 问我？你找错了人吧。
<imtxc_working> jiero: 也对
<jiero> imtxc_working: 问 cherrot 也比我靠谱啊。
<imtxc_working> pewu: 她没穿黑丝，传的牛仔，我去，那个紧。。。。
<jiero> imtxc_working: 技巧1，立刻要电话。。。
<jiero> imtxc_working: 。或者找法子要电话。
<imtxc_working> jiero: 你可以坐板凳儿围观了
<pewu> 搭讪不靠谱，成功率很低
<jiero> imtxc_working: 简单地说谈谈电话的事情，然后找个你擅长的方面就可以了。
<jiero> imtxc_working: 呃。你也是。坐下吧
<eexpress> imtxc_working: 不搞出点事情来，你没戏的。
<jiero> eexpress: 可以啊可以啊。
<jiero> eexpress: 找到个喜欢你人的人也是可以的。
<eexpress> imtxc_working: 去搞点油漆，估计蹭上去。
 * jiero 就碰到过。
<jiero> 但是。自己觉得麻烦。
<eexpress> jiero: 你搞啥
<imtxc_working> eexpress: 主要是那个女的至少从后面和侧面看是我在北京见过的最最最最最有欲望的
<eexpress> imtxc_working: 赶紧去买油漆
<pewu> 没图言吊？
<jiero> wu peijun。。。
<jiero> 配军。。。
<jiero> lol
<mk3548208> 电脑装了windows8，在装ubuntu选择分区时为何显示未安装其他操作系统，要我格式化整个硬盘?
<imtxc_working> pewu: 你借给我相机
<imtxc_working> pewu: 明儿上图
<jiero> mk3548208: 嗯。因为有些分区法不行。
<pewu> jiero: 我认识你么 = =
<jiero> imtxc_working: 是你办公场所的？
<mk3548208> jiero, 难道有两个主分区的原因?
<eexpress> imtxc_working: 上啥图。你这又没戏的
<jiero> mk3548208: 你的是预装的系统么。。。肯定自己乱装得吧。。。
<imtxc_working> eexpress: 给大家提供撸点啊
<jiero> imtxc_working: 路线点，如何找到美女的居所
<mk3548208> jiero, 整盘格式化，装了win8
<mk3548208> jiero, mbr引导
<imtxc_working> jiero: 我可以定位到楼
<imtxc_working> jiero: 层就不知道了
<jiero> mk3548208: 我见过的。预装的都没问题，有问题的情况我都没去解决，直接全盘格式化’
<mk3548208> jiero, 电脑支持uefi，没想到不支持secure boot,所以上次向uefi启动win8，格了整块硬盘
<jiero> imtxc_working: 去吧。蹲点。
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • ubuntu有什么电源管理软件可用？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447314 自从把笔电换成ubuntu系统之后，就发现那个CPU风扇呼呼转，出风口温度很高，电脑是lenovo的，win7下面可以用lenovo的电源管理软件来控制和调整CPU功率，不知道ubuntu下有什么好用的软件可以做到调整CPU转速的，真心的求软件啊
<^k^> > ！先谢谢大家了！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hangyu95588 — 2013-08-13 11:50
<abinex> imtxc_working: 太牛了
<jiero> 不知道啊不知道
<abinex> 高手
<mk3548208> jiero, 之所以这样，是因为网上有人装成功了，主板bios一样的
<imtxc_working> abinex: ？？？
<imtxc_working> abinex: 你从哪句话看出来了牛
<jiero> mk3548208: 根据用什么盘装windows8也会不同的
<abinex> mtxc_working 11时52分57秒
<abinex> jiero: 我可以定位到楼
<mk3548208> jiero, 什么什么盘?
<jiero> abinex imtxc : 去你们俩
<abinex> imtxc_working: 我正需要这个
<jiero> mk3548208: 安装来源。。。
<abinex> imtxc_working: 快教我
<imtxc_working> abinex: 教什么
<mk3548208> jiero, 微软官方镜像，248买来的专业版
<jiero> mk3548208: 我不懂，你问别人吧。
<abinex> imtxc_working: 快教我定位美女的住所
<imtxc_working> abinex: 擦，我亲眼看见她从那个楼里面出来的
<abinex> imtxc_working: 我最近需要找一个人
<abinex> imtxc_working: 额，我以为你用了微信定位技术呢
<mk3548208> jiero, 哎，这简直是个坑呀，还是虚拟机装个debian，运行命令行，只能玩玩命令行了，不玩图形了
<abinex> mk3548208: 用的啥系统啊啊啊啊啊啊啊
<jiero> imtxc_working: 也许去拜访之类的。。。
<abinex> mk3548208: 别告诉我你用的win8
<mk3548208> abinex, en
<imtxc_working> jiero: 还是算了，不现实
<abinex> mk3548208: 快扔了那win8
<abinex> mk3548208: 快用win7
<abinex> mk3548208: win8太反人类了
<jiero> win8组件还行就是系统设计太难用
<mk3548208> abinex, 为何要扔，花了钱买来的
<abinex> mk3548208: 不好用啊，
<mk3548208> abinex, win8习惯了就好，没感觉什么呀
<abinex> mk3548208: 没有开始按钮
<abinex> 不爽
<mk3548208> abinex, 而且资源管理器都比win7好
 * jiero 觉得对话框最好的还算是 gtk。。。
<mk3548208> abinex, 有没有开始按钮我都没感觉
<jiero> 看了一堆其他设计都觉得真难用。。
<abinex> 嗯
<mk3548208> jiero, win8.1好多了，感觉很成熟了，可惜装了预览版，还有些问题
<abinex> mk3548208: 总之就是难用
<abinex> mk3548208: 别折腾了
<mk3548208> abinex, 我没感觉难用呀，倒是linux桌面让我头疼，服务器我linux首选
<jiero> chinapay是啥？
<abinex> mk3548208: 你中毒太深
<abinex> mk3548208: 太深太深太深
<mk3548208> abinex, 你自己中毒太深了，哈哈，我过去也很迷恋linux桌面，但是太差，不用了
<mk3548208> abinex, 等wayland，mir成熟了再用吧
<abinex> mk3548208: 我啥毒都中了，我现在是百毒不侵
<mk3548208> abinex, windows最令我烦恼的是搞开发时有些特性不支持
 * NWMonster win党路过
<abinex> mk3548208: windows从来都不是开发友好型
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助~/.bashrc文件问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447316 为什么终端启动之后~/.bashrc文件没有没读取呢，必须sourse下才能用 之前一直都好好的，不知道什么什么时候自动升级了下就无法读取了 统计信息: 发表于 由 xdn666 — 2013-08-13 12:07
<pewu> 看看你的.bash_profile
<jiero> windows 用户友好在哪里。。。
<jiero> 把任务栏拉到上方，然后各种错乱。
<jiero> 美国国安局竟然用数据量对比说明自己没监测过度。。。
<jiero> 直接无视网上流量90%是文件/流媒体传输。。。
<abinex> jiero: 可以这样说的，我们只要里密码而已啊
<abinex> 密码能有多少流量
<abinex> LOL
<jiero> 。
<jiero> 难道美国国安局可以做到从中国银行帐号转账到美国。。。
<jiero> lol
<abinex> 可以的
<abinex> jiero: 用些秘密手段
<jiero> abinex: 我觉得也可以。。
<abinex> jiero: 还能把伊拉克银行金库的黄金运回米国呢
<jiero> 。
<abinex> jiero: 你没看新闻？
<abinex> 10年前的新闻
<abinex> LOL
<jiero> abinex: 我无法改变的事情，还是不关心比较好。
<abinex> 嗯
<jiero> abinex: 苏宁易购不支持 linux 下在线付款。。。
<abinex> jiero: 你要在上面买什么？
<jiero> abinex: 网银都要经过啥 chinapay。。。
<jiero> abinex: 买书，然后返款再买。
<abinex> 支持到付就行
<jiero> abinex: 但是有时间限制。
<abinex> 嗯
<jiero> abinex: 必须在15日前付款才有优惠。。。
<abinex> jiero: 你买的电子书？？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<jiero> abinex: 不是啊。纸的。
<abinex> jiero: 哦
<jiero> 到付就要16日。。。
<jiero> 晕倒。
<abinex> 现在还买纸书？太重哦，我买了好几百斤的书
<abinex> 现在那些书不知道弄到哪里去了，搬几次家
<abinex> 那些书成了最重的行李
<abinex> jiero: 以后印刷的书本少了。更贵
<jiero> abinex: 没关系，我在家附近，可以有好几处放书，大不了送人呗。
<jiero> abinex: 只买精装版。
<abinex> jiero: 嗯，
<jiero> abinex: 简装版的那种纸我都。。。
<jiero> 捧在手里，发现那真是草纸。以前用来擦屁股的。。。
<jiero> lol
<abinex> jiero: lol
<abinex> jiero: 你浪费国家资源
<jiero> abinex: 呃。什么时候你发明个不用草纸擦屁股
<abinex> jiero: 你快去找个荒山种树
<jiero> abinex: 反正都没有人回收纸张干事。
<jiero> abinex: 都没人好好用再生纸吧。
<jiero> 一次性筷子都不能用来造纸
<iwii> http://snag.gy/zBKzP.jpg
<abinex> 造纸就是个严重破坏环境的行业
 * jiero 连好的购物袋都找不到
<jiero> abinex: 可以不伤环境的。
<jiero> abinex: 发明新的树种。
<abinex> jiero: 造纸厂污染厉害啊
<abinex> 不是光是砍伐树木的问题
<abinex> 还有水污染的问题
<iwii> 电子doc, 别用纸。 电子书
<jiero> abinex: 培育一种草，可以食用，而且能抢其他野草的营养。最好了
<jiero> iwii: 用纸最多不是书。
<abinex> jiero: 是啥？
<abinex> 报纸?
<jiero> abinex: 你觉得是卫生纸还是报纸还是打印纸？
<hulu> 大家好
<iwii> 不看报纸好多年
<^k^> hulu:点点点.  12:37 
<hulu> 我的 chrome 显示文本乱码
<abinex> 我现在觉得应该把报纸都禁止了
<hulu> 怎么办？
<jiero> hulu: 不用chrome呗。。。
<jiero> lol
<iwii> 搽屁股的纸还是需要的
<abinex> 还有那些八卦杂志
<hulu> 听说 ubuntu 就要将firefox换成chrome了
<hulu> 我想测试一下
<abinex> hulu: 没有的事情
<hulu> 结果就发现乱码了
<mk3548208> hulu, 13.10不换
<hulu> 是么？
<abinex> hulu: 还是用的火狐
<abinex> 嗯
<abinex> 是的，现在火狐的性能综合超过chrome
<hulu> firefox可以更换编码难道chrome不行么？
<jiero> 因为firefox实在没啥大不了的劣势。
<abinex> chrome不好用
<jiero> chrome的劣势就多了。。。
 * hulu 也觉得 firefox 成熟
<abinex> chrome是用来帮谷歌实现广告盈利的工具
<iwii> firefox 里面的webqq 没消息。chromium 可以webqq
<abinex> chrome根本就是专门用来收集数据的工具
<abinex> iwii: 谁的说的没有
<jiero> 没那么多，chrome只是用来赚广告费的
<abinex> iwii: 我现在就是用的火狐webqq
<abinex> chrome吹上天，我也不会用它的
<hulu> helo Chaos
<abinex> 永远不用谷歌的产品
<abinex> 不管手机还是浏览器，电子邮箱
<hulu> 难道chrome就不能更改编码？
<abinex> 还是其他的产品
<jiero> hulu: 能吧。
<jiero> hulu: 不过界面经常换，我现在早就不知道了
<hulu> jiero: 。。。
<jiero> alpha080: 你女儿被接走了么？
<alpha080> ...
<alpha080> jiero: why?
<iwii> abinex: webqq 丢消息
<jiero> alpha080: 因为你们俩打她
<abinex> iwii: 不关火狐毛事
<abinex> iwii: 找腾讯
<alpha080> ...打是亲，骂是爱
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 对了 10Gbps 的网线怎么用？
<hulu> 谁在用M61PME的主板
<hulu> 从 12.04 开始这个板子就有问题
<Chaos`Eternal> jiero, 是啥接口的
<Chaos`Eternal> 如果是rj45就直接用
<Chaos`Eternal> 如果是sfp+就找sfp+的口插上即可
<Chaos`Eternal> 不过貌似没看到过有用rj45的万兆线
<Chaos`Eternal> 虽然ieee规定了万兆线走rj45的规格
<jiero> hulu: 升级bios？
<hulu> jiero: 能行么？
<jiero> hulu: 。你问谁？不去问主板生产商，问我？
<jiero> lol
<hulu> 好像是最新的bios
<iwii> hulu: 怎么查主板型号
<jiero> iwii: 看主板上怎么写。
<sjd_zeus> 中午好，各位
<iwii> jiero: o
<hulu> iwii: 我的主板盒子上就写着，开机也有
<jiero> hulu: 只能要求主板生产商支持linux，但是很多的都不支持——你问，他们会说我们的产品不支持linux
<jiero> firefox的新图标太浅色了，不红了。。。
<jiero> 不好。
<abinex> jiero: 扁平了
<abinex> jiero: 自己加工
<abinex> jiero: 进去把图标给替换了
<jiero> 。。。
<hulu> jiero: 是啊
 * gfrog_away 被渣NetworkManager玩儿了。 T_T
<sjd_zeus> networkmanager怎么不好使了
<jiero> gfrog_away: RH你们闯祸，赶紧修了！
<jiero> gfrog_away: 全员动起来，先修了 nw
<jiero> 不要让我再用 pkill nm-applet 这种破命令。。。
<abinex> jiero: 额，还有奶油巧克力么/
<abinex> ??????
<jiero> abinex: 我一直只喜欢黑巧克力啊。
<abinex> jie
<abinex> jiero: 帮我弄一点
<jiero> abinex: 你买纯巧克力粉，涂面包
<abinex> 能吃么？
<jiero> abinex: 黑人。
<jiero> abinex: 小黑。
<imtxc_working> gfrog_away: 概括一下东三省方言的不同之处 ～
<gfrog_away> imtxc_working: 我擦。
<gfrog_away> imtxc_working: 你肿么研究起这玩意了
<imtxc_working> gfrog_away: 乃也不知道？ 我打算区分开这三个省的人来。。。
<imtxc_working> 老难了
<gfrog_away> imtxc_working: 吉林和黑龙江的真心难分，辽宁人很容易听出来
<imtxc_working> 辽宁特色是啥
<gfrog_away> imtxc_working: 不过猜对地方也不太容易，例如我经常把本溪人当成铁岭或者辽阳的。
<imtxc_working> 我功力还不够。。。
 * imtxc_working 继续码字儿
<gfrog_away> imtxc_working: 你发了pdf没？
<imtxc_working> gfrog_away:  发了
<gfrog_away> imtxc_working: momo
<imtxc_working> gfrog_away: 今儿把 xelatex 装好了，以后再也不担心别人跟我要pdf了。。。
<imtxc_working> doc 里面调一下格式太费劲了。。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 基蛙
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 猴总
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 现在12G内存了
<gfrog_away> freeflying: gaoji
<freeflying>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<freeflying> Mem:            11          4          7          0          0          1
<freeflying> -/+ buffers/cache:          2          9
<freeflying> [A[A[A[A[A
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 现在应该不需要swap了
<imtxc_working> freeflying: 买了一条？
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 壕
<imtxc_working> 膜拜看内存用 free -g 的人
<huntxu> 不swap怎麽休眠
<huntxu> imtxc_working: 同膜拜
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 帅胡
<Chaos`Eternal> freeflying, 你内存再大也需要swap的
<Chaos`Eternal> 偶的教训
 * gfrog_away              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<gfrog_away> Mem:             7          6          0          0          0          2
<huntxu> 其實我的破本也有6G內存 =.=
<gfrog_away> -/+ buffers/cache:          4          2
<gfrog_away> Swap:            9          0          8
 * gfrog_away 唉，苦逼的开着swap用呢。
<freeflying> Chaos`Eternal: 你指hibernate?
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 刚刚路过美利达，我看不如搞个 902得了
<Router2>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Router2> Mem:            47         43          3          0          1         39
<Chaos`Eternal> 不是不是
<Chaos`Eternal> 我是经常遇到32G内存用光了要swap的情况的
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 这个。。。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 看乃喜好了，不过锻炼用这种车真心自虐了些
<freeflying> Chaos`Eternal: 你笔记本？
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 903貌似配置跟902差不多啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 梁变神马的吧
<Chaos`Eternal> 不是
<Chaos`Eternal> 我们的服务器
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪，shell命令行里怎么迅速的向前跳到前一个空格的位置？
<gfrog_away> huntxu: ^
<iwii> gfrog_away: alt+b
<huntxu> gfrog_away: alt-b
<freeflying> Chaos`Eternal: 大不了搞个swap文件好了
<gfrog_away> iwii: huntxu 要是其他分隔符多了，还得按好几次
<gfrog_away> iwii: huntxu 我换个问法，怎么样迅速的跳到foobar这个词的开头。
<iwii> gfrog_away: esc 3 alt+b
<gfrog_away> iwii: 这是怎么跳？
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 反向搜空格麽
<iwii> gfrog_away: 3次 alt+b
<gfrog_away> iwii: wow
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 差不多吧。
<gfrog_away> iwii: 不过这个对付一大堆-. 之类的也不好使，10多个，数数儿的时间都够多按几次alt-b了
<iwii> gfrog_away: vim 强大，支持当前行的搜索， bash好像不行吧
<pewu> 貌似没这功能
<gfrog_away> iwii: 嗯，ctrl-x ctrl-e呼叫vim也是个方法
<iwii> gfrog_away: c-x c-e 学习了，多谢
<iwii> gfrog_away: 保存后直接就是输给 bash 的
<gfrog_away> iwii: 保存退出之后直接执行
<iwii> gfrog_away: 嗯
<pewu> readline手册看一遍就好
<gfrog_away> EDITOR 环境变量指定打开的是哪个编辑器
<imtxc_working> c-x c-e  是bash 的么
<pewu> 其实还有很多好玩的功能
<gfrog_away> iwii: ^
<iwii> gfrog_away: 有没有这样的: ps | c-x c-e , 让vim得到输出
<Chaos`Eternal> vim <(ps)
<gfrog_away> iwii: ps | vim -
<Chaos`Eternal> 这样行么？
<iwii> Chaos`Eternal: gfrog_away 哦，学习了
<Chaos`Eternal> 不行
<Chaos`Eternal> 我试了
<Chaos`Eternal> 哈哈
<Chaos`Eternal> ps那个也不行
 * gfrog_away 没人帮俺搞定俺的问题么。。 实际上就是bash的prompt里能不能搜索。。
<pewu> 不能
<iwii> 还有 ps | vim - 编辑，然后保存自动执行，像 c-x c-e 的效果
<iwii> 把 ps | vim - 和 c-x c-e 联合起来
<iwii> Chaos`Eternal: ps | vim - 我这里可以
<Chaos`Eternal> 不过一般都是 ps|less 啊
<Chaos`Eternal> 然后在less里面再搞鬼
<Chaos`Eternal> 你那个是vim
<Chaos`Eternal> 偶这里没有vim
<Chaos`Eternal> 一般的vi是不行的
<iwii> Chaos`Eternal: 哦
<gfrog_away> iwii: 你这个要求么。。
<gfrog_away> iwii: 需要看下vim怎么直接执行buffer里的内容了。
<iwii> gfrog_away: 有时候 links 打开 google ,查到点内容，想复制出来执行
<gfrog_away> iwii: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7867356/piping-buffer-to-external-command-in-vim
<^k^> gfrog_away ⇪ t: Piping buffer to external command in Vim - Stack Overflow
<gfrog_away> iwii: links貌似也可以fork shell吧？
<iwii> gfrog_away: 哦
<gfrog_away> iwii: huntxu pewu 找到了， meta-ctrl-]
<gfrog_away> iwii: huntxu pewu 不过也是搜索字符
<iwii> gfrog_away: 哪里找到的，向前搜索是什么
<gfrog_away> iwii: ctrl-]
<gfrog_away> iwii: man readline
<iwii> gfrog_away: 哦，readline 果然牛
<pewu> 蛮好用。赞
 * gfrog_away 还发现了个奇怪的按键，meta-数字然后按.，就会输出对应数目的. 
 * gfrog_away 为毛要有这种按键。。。
<pewu> readline其实是模仿emacs的
<pewu> 比如想输入100个a，就按esc100 a
<iwii> alt+100 a
<lacy20> hell
<lacy20> o
<iwii> readline 复制了 emacs 的某个 readline.c 文件吧
<huntxu> iwii: 很大相關啊，本來就是emasc mode
<lacy20> irc
<pewu> emacs不应该使用elisp写的么
<iwii> huntxu: en
<stmsgebjgd> debian x64用skype真心难受啊
<cherrot> stmsgebjgd, 还行吧  不明白新版skype启动特别慢是什么原因
<stmsgebjgd> cherrot: stable上了skype 打几个字就崩溃了
<stmsgebjgd> cherrot: 微软的东西就是牛
<cherrot> stmsgebjgd, lol
<imtxc_working> test
<^k^> imtxc_working:点点点.  15:05 
<Niac> 无聊的一天
<yaguang> Niac, 去大家上找卖花的姑娘吧
<yaguang> s/大家/大街
<Niac> 不太好吧
<yaguang> 咋不好啊
<yaguang> 上去就把她  花 全部买下
<yaguang> 然后在深情的 送给她 ，你就得手了
<Niac> 你想的太简单了
<stmsgebjgd> Niac: 去歌舞厅阿 会有人主动摸你jj的
<imtxc_working> adam8157: 每天膜拜一下基铛
<Niac> 还是一个人看文档，写代码的好
<huntxu> Niac: 沒出息
<huntxu> Niac: 應該去大街上找賣花的姑娘
<huntxu> Niac: 然後跟她說：“姑娘，會寫代碼麽，我教你”
<Niac> 这不是找骂啊
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛
<chenshaoju> #节操
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 帅胡
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<imtxc_working> huntxu: 万一碰上会写代码的妹子怎么办
<imtxc_working> huntxu: 人说，你跟我背一下 2^64 是多少啊，背出来再说
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 壕，拓词连f**k这种词都会拿出来让乃背啊，太没下限了。
<stmsgebjgd> huntxu: 会写代码的姑娘就不会在街上了
<yaguang> 真碰上你  喜欢么
<Niac> 技术交流啊
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 昨天竟然背过 slab和stack
<yaguang> 我见过一个  文科女生  用 md格式写 日记
<Niac> md不是用来写日记的吗
<gfrog_away> imtxc_working: 这很难嘛？1后面64个零啊
<gfrog_away> imtxc_working: 很容易就背出来了。
<imtxc_working> gfrog_away: 错了 2^64-1
<gfrog_away> imtxc_working: 63个1
<huntxu> imtxc_working: 二進制若渣
<huntxu> s/若/弱/
<imtxc_working> gfrog_away: 10 进制
<cherrot> yaguang, 这么有魅力的女性
<gfrog_away> imtxc_working: 谁跟乃说10进制，lol
<imtxc_working> gfrog_away: 你这种情况
<black_angel> 我一直很好奇为什么那些 .so 后面还带了一堆的数字呢？ libstream.0.9.1.so.0.9.0
<huntxu> imtxc_working: 誰用10進制啊，16個f也行咋樣
<imtxc_working> gfrog_away: 妹子早一朵玫瑰花扎你脸上了
<imtxc_working> huntxu: 还有你
<black_angel> 有谁帮我解释一下
<Niac> 那不幸福的被扎
<yaguang> 学学 恭叔
<imtxc_working> lol
<gfrog_away> imtxc_working: 等你背完10进制，妹纸早跟高帅富跑了
<imtxc_working> 。。。。
<Niac> 恭叔是个人渣
<iwii> > eval( "0b" + "1"*64 )
<Niac> 现在玫瑰几文钱一朵
<^k^> iwii:"18446744073709551615"
<huntxu> imtxc_working: 現實情況是， gfrog_away 有老婆，我有妹子，而你沒有
<huntxu> imtxc_working: 我們在指明路給你走啊。。。
<iwii> > eval( "0b" + "1"*64 ) == 2**64 -1
<imtxc_working> 好吧，妹子让 kk 泡走了
<huntxu> > 2**64-1
<iwii> 今天客房全满。
<^k^> iwii:"true"
<imtxc_working> iwii: 客房多俗套
<^k^> huntxu:"18446744073709551615"
<huntxu> imtxc_working: 難道你喜歡草地
<imtxc_working> huntxu: 便宜实惠
<iwii> 情人节到了。 下午四点，花店的老板笑了； 傍晚六点，饭店的老板笑了； 晚上九点，夜总会经理笑了； 晚上十二点，宾馆的老板笑了； 第二天，药店的老板笑了； 一个月后，妇科医院的医生护士都笑了。
 * adam8157 欧洲的服务器编译很快, 64cores, 但是传送回来好慢....
<imtxc_working> ...
<imtxc_working> adam8157: 来本土企业工作吧。
<Niac> 好像有很多搞技术的大牛在
<imtxc_working> 大牛
<stmsgebjgd> huntxu: 草地才有情趣呢
<imtxc_working> 技术是谁
 * cherrot 貌似技术很牛逼的样子，天天被搞
<Niac> 下班后去公园的草坪上撒钉子
<stmsgebjgd> Niac: 谁去公园阿  都去没人的森林里
<stmsgebjgd> Niac: 随便搞
<cherrot> http://djt.qq.com/event/141
<freeflying> cherrot: kindle就只看书用，别像其它的
<^k^> cherrot ... ⇪ 中国互联网大会-讲座详情-腾讯大讲堂
<Niac> 悲催的我只能是超市捏方便面了
<iwii> 还是乡下好，有森林玩
<cherrot> freeflying, 就是想看书  看文档。  昨天大概看了一下 kindle看html的体验我应该可以接受
<freeflying> cherrot: 腾讯到现在连个多点登陆都搞不定，还扯啥啊
<black_angel> 森林是谁？
<cherrot> freeflying, 我司弱爆了
<chenshaoju>  freeflying: cherrot: 如果是PC多点登录，的确没搞定。。。手机，平板倒是搞定了。。。
<freeflying> chenshaoju: 多点还分客户端还叫啥多点啊
<cherrot> freeflying, 因为盗号的太多了。。
<freeflying> cherrot: 这个不是理由吧
<adam8157> huntxu: momo, 跑了没? 我没跑... 明后天一定跑
<cherrot> freeflying, 用户全是小白  加上去反而引起困惑呗   产品估计这样考虑的
<gfrog_away> freeflying: cherrot adam8157 kindle看小说绝赞
<huntxu> adam8157: 跑了你會後悔lol
<huntxu> adam8157: 這個情況用不著著急跑吧
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 跑了你会后悔的。
<freeflying> cherrot: 不过你们要是启用2 factor signon, 估计就和挥刀自宫一样了
<adam8157> huntxu: 5个点收益可以了
<chenshaoju>  cherrot: freeflying 其实也不会很困惑。。。有多点登录管理。。。
<cherrot> freeflying, 对比一下微博和口口空间的舆论主流就能得到结论了。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 考慮轉戰光伏吧？2000億呢
<freeflying> huntxu: 迟了
<adam8157> huntxu: 我胆子小, 只玩蓝筹, 赚点小钱
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 壕，我今天找到肿么yank之前的参数了，需要先按meta+number，然后再meta+.
<freeflying> huntxu: 光伏基本没戏了
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 或者esc+number
<Niac> 玩股票的都是胆大的
<cherrot> gfrog_away, freeflying 还是决定入手一个了～ 太眼馋了 虽然木有平板
<gfrog_away> huntxu: adam8157 乃俩竟然是玩儿概念的。。。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 编辑器就用 sublme吧
<freeflying> cherrot: 那你就收我的吧 lol
<gfrog_away> cherrot: 啧啧。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 果然, 狂赞
<gfrog_away> freeflying: bash prompt啊叔儿。
<iwii> gfrog_away: 狂按alt+. 不错
<cherrot> freeflying, 你的太大了
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 人家也有python console好不
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 不方便啊
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 其实我后悔当初应该入个chromebook pixel的，现在路兰奇啥都能干
<huntxu> adam8157: 藍籌比如說中石油麽。。。
<imtxc_working> https://www.google.com.hk/
<^k^> imtxc_working ⇪ t: Google
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 乃现在是啥？
<imtxc_working> 谁能把这个突破1分钟
<huntxu> 這幾天google總跳轉到台灣。。。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 三爽的
<cherrot> 我都是 www.google.com/ncr 然后用https的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • x11-common的写法该怎么看?man它没有文档. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447319 x11-common的写法该怎么看?man它没有文档. 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2013-08-13 15:46
<imtxc_working> freeflying: 你的要是 快
<imtxc_working> dx 确实有点大，除了专门看pdf的人
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 都是壕。。 俺还蹭用公司的TP呢。
<Niac> 怎么练php.net都打不开啊
<iwii> Niac: 海底光缆被鲨鱼咬断了
<Niac> 那不是埋的很深吗
<jiero> Ubuntu 12.04 的内核更新了！ - USB 2.0 变 1.1了。。。。
<imtxc_working> jiero: .
<jiero> cherrot: 结果还是苏宁划算。。。买一本，再买我想买的，全返还了。。。等于买2本。。。
<iwii> jiero: 自己编译一个内核吧
<iwii> jiero: 感觉和安装gentoo 差不多
<cherrot> jiero, 苏宁卖书了？
<imtxc_working> 苏宁老早就卖书了
<freeflying> 中国书很便宜了，各位珍惜吧
<gfrog_away> 中国书很便宜了，各位珍惜吧
<Niac> 求几本编程方面的书
<cherrot> 恩 比起老美的书价来。。。
<jiero_> 使得。
<Niac> 我都是看盗版的pdf，惭愧
<archl> ...
<archl> release 之后怎么换成那个 你窗口
<archl> nick
<freeflying> 不过现在是悖论，国内能买起的都没要看的，要看饿都买不起
<archl> freeflying: 你都买不起，又有几个能买得起。
<freeflying> archl: adam8157 gfrog_away 这些壕们啊
<Niac> 关键是写的书质量不高
<archl> freeflying: 你不是和他们同级的壕么。
<freeflying> archl: 不可企及
<archl> Niac: 是不是世界上没有质量高的的书。
<Niac> 国内情况比较特别
<archl> freeflying: 你有他们1半壕吧。
<iwii> archl: 安装个淘宝读书吧，每本书都有评价
<archl> iwii: 没意思吧。放电脑上太无聊了，不能带着外出轻松。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: archl 我都买国产影印版。国内的书就够俺啃了。
 * gfrog_away 终于搞定NM出错那台机器了。。 cc huntxu 
<gfrog_away> huntxu: Fedora 20的NM好可怕，把我们lab里的地址池吃光了。 T_T
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 然后今天被拔网线。
<archl> gfrog_away: 其实我要放在办公室里装样子。。。
<archl> gfrog_away: lol
<jusss> fedora都出到20了？好快
 * archl 抱抱 huntxu 。
 * archl 抱抱 cherrot
 * archl 如果抱了 gfrog_away 青蛙又要抱怨了
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog_away§ 基娃_腌薇
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog_away§ f20的 NM ，这么恐怖？
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: fedora出到20了？
<iwii> archl: 手机版本啊
<cherrot> archl, momo
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 问 gfrog_away
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 我还记得上次见你时好像是fedora 16
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你的现在fedora是多少
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 你看看 日期， 我一般只用最新的 release
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<Robert_cysy> hello ubuntu
<abinex> wow 看电影 给睡着了
<iwii> 花2300元，买了台游戏机PC，不错
<iwii> 再花2300元，买台专门折腾 linux
<archl> iwii: 什么手机版本？
<iwii> archl: 你需要什么手机版本
<iwii> http://ebook.taobao.com/
<^k^> iwii ... ⇪ 淘宝电子书
<stmsgebjgd> iwii: 有钱人阿
<iwii> stmsgebjgd: 没钱的，型号是 A460P I3
<stmsgebjgd> iwii: 台式机有一台就够了
<iwii> stmsgebjgd: 2台笔记本
<stmsgebjgd> iwii: 笔记本必须1920x1080分辨率
<archl> iwii: 我没说手机啊。
<archl> stmsgebjgd: 你不要 chrome的那个 pearl还是啥的，分辨率更高
<abinex> stmsgebjgd: 哥 1366x768
<stmsgebjgd> archl: fullhd足够了
<abinex> stmsgebjgd: 15''
<stmsgebjgd> abinex: 渣变绿
<archl> iwii: 买便宜的买不到高分辨率屏幕的说，怎么也要3500+
<stmsgebjgd> archl: 3500?
<stmsgebjgd> archl: 给个链接 好便宜阿
<iwii> stmsgebjgd: 这么高分辨率，字太小了吧
<stmsgebjgd> iwii: 可以调大阿
<iwii> stmsgebjgd: 嗯
<abinex> stmsgebjgd: 要2560x1600的
 * adam8157 妈蛋, 为了从欧洲服务器下载package, 需要走通过日本和hk才能打到满意的速度
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 人肉翻墙吧壕
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 求路子
<chenshaoju> adam8157 淡定。。。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 需要送乃篮球不？
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 从乃家下海，向着东方。漂吧
<iwii> adam8157: 把文件分成2部分，一部分从日本，另一部分hk
<adam8157> chenshaoju: 台湾服务器挂了, 欧洲服务器死慢, sigh
<stmsgebjgd> abinex: 没用
<gfrog_away> adam8157: ps. 到钓鱼岛别上岸，那没网络，lol
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 我们镇上就有到整容国的客轮
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 先整个容也行。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 虽然乃现在卖像就不错了。 lol
<imtxc_working> 卖像
<imtxc_working> 轮船嘛样儿的。。。
<iRosemary> 现在翻墙都用自己的vps么。。
<iwii> http://www.oschina.net/p/laserkbd
<^k^> iwii ... ⇪ laserkbd首页、文档和下载 - 开源低成本虚拟激光键盘 - 开源中国社区
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • U盘12.04 无法克隆，cp后无法进系统。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447321 我有个U盘，上面有个ubuntu 12.04 的系统，按本机的克隆方法无法完成，有一个ucloner程序，在本机的linux是可以运行的，但u盘里的像是live cd ，该程序无法执行，想更新一下它的支持库，但无法连接到国外的源，那个u盘是别人的
<^k^> > ，我也不想修改它,所以最后只能 cp 或 tar 到我自己的u盘，改 uuid 后再 grub，但我目 …
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 举个避雷针
 * adam8157 忙到爆 nnnnd
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 乃要度劫？
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 话说避雷针其实是引雷针啊, 段子里都用错了
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 我可以借你个花盆度雷劫。
 * gfrog_away 好像不对，雷属土啊，再举花盆是找劈的节奏。
<iwii> awesome , 如何判断当前激活的窗口的 标题？ 我想在vbox激活时，alt+tab 按键发送到 vbox 里面，而不是发给awesome 自己
<adam8157> iwii: virtualbox选项里选上自动捕获按键
<iwii> adam8157: 你也使用awesome 吗？ 我已经选了
<adam8157> iwii: 是的
<iwii> adam8157: 哦，我没选。多谢了
<adam8157> iwii: 不过我建议不要选
<iwii> adam8157: 为啥
<adam8157> iwii: 我vbox里运行程序很单一, 外头多, 所以
<iwii> o
<iwii> 下了
<stmsgebjgd> adam8157: 要毛vbox
<stmsgebjgd> adam8157: 无节操
<adam8157> stmsgebjgd: 网银啊 sigh
<stmsgebjgd> adam8157: 不淫就是了
<imtxc_working> stmsgebjgd: adam8157 是炒股票的
<stmsgebjgd> adam8157: 要现实淫
<imtxc_working> stmsgebjgd: 分分钟都要打电话转账的那种
<stmsgebjgd> adam8157: 去银行排队 还能碰到上了年纪的妹子呢
<adam8157> ......
<stmsgebjgd> imtxc_working: 你还炒股呢
<imtxc_working> 擦
<imtxc_working> 股票怎么炒我都不知道
<stmsgebjgd> imtxc_working: 天朝那股事 不是就赔钱的么
<archl> 便宜。
<imtxc_working> stmsgebjgd: 反正我不会
<stmsgebjgd> adam8157: 你钱真多
<archl> stmsgebjgd: 说的是高分的没说 1920*1080
<stmsgebjgd> adam8157: 赞助我点  买个别墅
<adam8157> stmsgebjgd: 穷人才有闲钱
<archl> adam8157: 。。。
<archl> adam8157: 富人的都投资了。
<adam8157> stmsgebjgd: archl 有大钱的都投资和买房了
<archl> adam8157: 。。。你妹。。。
<adam8157> archl: 罗姐 只是cc你
<archl> adam8157: 就是说你在投资。
<archl> 69.9买6本书算好事吧。
<archl> 那就买了。
<imtxc_working> archl: 买了什么书
<imtxc_working> adam8157: 最近给分享链接里面加新书进去了么
<adam8157> imtxc_working: nope
<mohli> gfrog_away, adam8157, 这个manpage我在linux系统里面怎么就看不到了， http://www.linuxmanpages.com/man5/attr.5.php
<^k^> mohli ⇪ t: ATTR
<mohli> 请教
<adam8157> mohli: http://packages.debian.org/wheezy/amd64/attr/filelist
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: Debian -- Filelist of package attr/wheezy/amd64
<adam8157> mohli: you need to install attr package
<archl> imtxc_working: 精益创业实战 微波炉营养食谱 话语操纵书 有效沟通的艺术 不可思议的色彩能量书 人性的弱点
<mohli> adam8157, 好吧，原来还有单独的一个包啊，
<mohli> 谢谢
<adam8157> mohli: 乖
<mohli> 什么情况？
<mohli> lol
<mohli> adam8157, 用awesome, 怎么不用fvwm，
<mohli> 我还是比较喜欢fvwm
<adam8157> mohli: 键盘操作比较爽
<imtxc_working> archl: 还食谱
<chenshaoju>  mohli: adam8157 fvwn +1
<adam8157> chenshaoju: 骚年你这么守旧
<imtxc_working> archl: 给推荐个好吃的方便面～
<adam8157> chenshaoju: 你都不用linux的吧现在
 * huntxu 當年也用過fvwm
<mohli> chenshaoju, :)
<archl> imtxc_working: 没吃过。
<archl> imtxc_working: 吃土豆
<imtxc_working> archl: 土豆看怎么做了
<imtxc_working> 还是别说吃的了
<imtxc_working> archl: 我想控制吃饭，可是一到饭点，不饿，就是馋得不行
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 我安装了附加驱动里的n卡304版驱动,想换310版怎么做?谢谢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447323 还有个问题,名字后面加有update的驱动跟不带update的有什么区别?谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 netzhang79 — 2013-08-13 17:14
<gfrog_away> mohli: momo
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 壕
<mohli> gfrog_away: 吃过饭了？
<gfrog_away> mohli: 你在O记过得多high啊，帽帽现在还没下班
<mohli> gfrog_away, 什么时候去骑13陵啊？
<mohli> gfrog_away, 打酱油，自己修炼中
<gfrog_away> mohli: 骑毛，现在上下班能骑车就不错了。
 * gfrog_away 天天下雨，快宅长毛儿了啊
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 买车基本不靠谱，小区已经有人车被偷了
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 放家啊叔儿
<mohli> gfrog_away: 过一段时间就天气很好了
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 要不乃放我这，乃每天来刷奥园。lol
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 你出油钱还差不多
<gfrog_away> freeflying 我可以赞助乃链条油。 lol
<abinex> adam8157: 壕
<abinex> adam8157: 嘿嘿
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 有些啥程序用django写的？ 来学学
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 不太了解。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: django是个web框架啊，乃只能找些网站代码看了。
<Niac> python好像很牛逼的样子
<freeflying> #C++ is all bathwater. You can throw it out without losing any babies.
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 啊哦，我大autotest竟然用了一部分django的东东，不过我木有看过那部分的代码啊 囧
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助搭建网络硬盘的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447324 我是绝对的一名新手，只不过能安装好ubuntu系统，操作什么的完全不行。现在公司有计划，需要一台主机作为网络存储功能。要求是： 1、系统要稳定，7*24小时连续运行 2、各个用户的账户权限分开，有的有修改权，有的只有读取权。不同
<Niac> 有命令行的irc不
<Niac> windows下用
<mk3548208> Niac, irssi
<Niac> 谢了
<Niac> 这样隐秘些，老板在旁边都不容易发现
<stmsgebjgd> Niac: 直接webirc完事
<Niac> 现在就是用的web啊
<adam8157> freeflying: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=35998
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ ti: Solidot | 为什么Mark Shuttleworth仍然花自己的钱去资助Canonical？
<freeflying> adam8157: http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/08/why-ubuntus-creator-still-invests-his-fortune-in-an-unprofitable-company/
<^k^> freeflying ⇪ ti: Why Ubuntu’s creator still invests his fortune in an unprofitable company | Ars Technica
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 正在使用Ubuntu 12.04，想同时安装Win7，实现双系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447325 目前正在使用Ubuntu 12.04，当初采用的是默认分区安装，所以只有一个'/'分区，对应文件系统/dev/sda1，500G 因为使用了一段时间，所以里边积累了一些文件，主要在/home下放着 现在希望不格式化硬盘的情况下，安
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-51-generic #77-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 24 20:21:10 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<lei> 怎么每次登陆都弹ChanServ这个窗口出来.
<abinex> lei: 嗯，频道自动发一个信息给你
<lei> abinex: 不可以阻止吗
<abinex> lei: 我也很烦这个自动的窗口
<abinex> 没有
<abinex> :-S
<zhuifeng> 都过节去了？
<jusss> 今天宾馆人估计很多吧
<jusss> 打炮日
<stmsgebjgd> jusss: 你只能自撸了
<jusss> stmsgebjgd: 嗯
<jusss> stmsgebjgd: 你打算已肛交来纪念今天吗
<stmsgebjgd> jusss: 不会
<jusss> stmsgebjgd: 哦
<stmsgebjgd> jusss: 口交
<jusss> stmsgebjgd: 哦
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<roylez> ^k^: 渣渣
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|keepwor
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|keepwor
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|keepwor
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|keepwor
<^k^> roylez, 没有多少人表达自己的方式。  19:58 
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<roylez> ^k^: 说人话
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 运行《公主恋人》失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447326 最后只能用虚拟机运行。 话说，这个游戏真是不好玩，我现在把游戏调到“auto”模式，我就该干嘛干嘛去了，游戏唠唠叨叨过了几个小时，我还没碰到一个游戏选项呢。 个人感受，没办法用 wine 玩的 galgame 都不好玩。 像什么《遥仰凰华》
<jusss> roylez: 赶快去宾馆扫黄打非
<jusss> roylez: 今天宾馆人应该不少
<roylez> jusss: 你带汽油么？
 * archl 摸摸 roylez
<jusss> roylez: http://movie.douban.com/subject/5156841/
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ 鬼店另有主 The Innkeepers(豆瓣)
<mk3548208> socket   tcp丢包问题怎么解决
<zlei>       /msg nickserv register znlkkoqw; yueduz@gmail.com
<jusss> roylez: 第一次看到这种看不懂的鬼片
<jusss> roylez: 跟亚洲鬼片有一拼
<jusss> roylez: 讲的太含蓄，太多不明白的地方没解释
<roylez> archl: 丫现在有工作么？
<zlei> ubuntu 的源真是更新的非常慢呢,arch的Krita都到2.7了,Ubuntu还是2.4
<GODDOG> 我想问下 我如何用wget下载一个网站 ？？
<GODDOG> 我尝试这下载但是 网站下载下来在一个文件夹里但是网页的连接并不能连接到正确的文件
<mk3548208> GODDOG, 这个只能改超链接的路径，如果超链接含有域名的话
<GODDOG> mk3548208: 所有的连接都是到 我的根目录下寻找的
<archl> 呃。 roylez 我没发给你么。
<roylez> archl: 没
<mk3548208> GODDOG,比如这样的目录/css/，本地打开的时候是操作系统的根目录
<archl> roylez:  现在没别人给我工作
<GODDOG> mk3548208: 哦 是的打开的时候就会从根目录寻找css文件夹
<jusss> roylez: hom键和end键很有用突然发现
<GODDOG> mk3548208: 看来是不行啊
<mk3548208> GODDOG, 所以要改的话，就得写个脚本
<mk3548208> GODDOG, 路径改成相对的
<GODDOG> mk3548208: 哦
<GODDOG> mk3548208: 不行我就手动来了 哎
<jusss> roylez: 你用过home和end
<eexpress> GODDOG: wget下载时，就有参数，自动转本地链接。
<GODDOG> eexpress: 是－k吗 ？？ 我英语比较渣 看帮助看的云里雾里的
<eexpress> 不记得了。看man或者搜索
<GODDOG> o
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 终端下如何截屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447328 rt？ 我知道桌面下截屏是按prntscrn键? 如何截终端呢? 统计信息: 发表于 由 小猪尾巴 — 2013-08-13 21:22
<chenshaoju> ZZZzzz...
<legacy> cls
<IsoaSFlus> 晚上好
<IsoaSFlus> 各位
 * IsoaSFlus 没人迎接我，差评
<IsoaSFlus> ^k^：晚上好
<^k^> IsoaSFlus, 您好！  22:23 
<IsoaSFlus>  ^k^:QAQ
<NaoTanRen> IsoaSFlus: 早.
<IsoaSFlus> NaoTanRen: ~~~
<GODDOG> z早
<Quintasan> Hi, any Kubuntu users around who could help me with testing fcitx?
<lershui> hi
<^k^> lershui:点点点.  23:05 
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 贵司的MaaS听起来很像我司那个Beaker做的事情
<gfrog_away> freeflying: Beaker可以选一个系统，然后自动安装，再然后在这个系统上跑一坨脚本
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: beaker领先业界十年, 嘘, 低调
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: beaker 真心强大啊。
<Frank_Xu> beaker? 有网址吗
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 恩, 应该把openstack/openshift都踢掉, 然后把资金投入到推广beaker上面来.
<NaoTanRen> Frank_Xu: http://beaker-project.org/
<^k^> NaoTanRen ⇪ ti: Beaker lab automation project
 * NaoTanRen 睡觉
<Frank_Xu> thank you
<GODDOG> 大家都睡了？
<krfantasy> 年轻人表示生活才刚刚开始
<microcai> http://avboost.com/t/avplayer-org-coding-standart/313
<^k^> microcai ... ⇪ Avplayer.org coding standart [草案] - avplayer.org 社区论坛
<GODDOG> 还有没睡的人？？
<knownbad> 没有
<NaoTanRen_Sleep> ..
<NaoTanRen_Sleep> 快睡吧, 孩子们
<knownbad> 屎光了。
<NaoTanRen_Sleep> ...
<GODDOG> e
<GODDOG> 这是什么情况 起夜看电脑？？
<^k^> 05:10
<knownbad> 因为非睡觉时间。
<GODDOG> knownbad: 同感
<GODDOG> 我想问下 Linux是开源项目 而git是为了Linux的版本管理开发的版本管理软件 那现在的 Linux项目的url是什么？？
<Pudge> GODDOG: 你是说linux kernel？
<GODDOG> Pudge: 嗯
<Pudge> GODDOG: git.kernel.org
<GODDOG> Pudge: 我去看看
<GODDOG> Pudge: 谢谢
<knownbad> 不客气。
<GODDOG> knownbad: 这个网站下来的是内核源码？
<knownbad> 是啊。
<knownbad> 问 Pudge 去我只是有福同享而已。
<Pudge> knownbad: 用户文件夹下面的程序，只能ln到/bin 之类的路径下，才能被识别么？
<knownbad> 要不找上帝去。   https://github.com/torvalds/linux
<^k^> knownbad ⇪ t: torvalds/linux · GitHub
<Pudge> knownbad: 还是能建一个/home/user/bin之类的，放进去就能识别
<knownbad> 包涵路径就可以了吧？
<Pudge> knownbad: export？
<Pudge> knownbad: 算了我还是ln吧，麻烦
<knownbad> 也可以，migrate 时简单些。
<GODDOG> 厄 ／bin下放的不是能用的命令吗？ 应用程序识别要在／usr／bin目录下吧
<GODDOG> 或者在。bashrc设置下不行吗？
<knownbad> echo $PATH 然后 PATH=$PATH:/你要/的路径
<knownbad> 但我也用 user/bin 的。
<knownbad> Not usr/bin。
<GODDOG> 我现在这个系统 我傻逼的把 ／usr／bin目录下的vi相关的东西全都暴力删除了
<GODDOG> 最后shell都打不开了
<GODDOG> 伤心不已
<knownbad> 从装就好了。
<GODDOG> knownbad: 好多重要的东西就没重装
<GODDOG> knownbad: 不过现在将旧着 终端还能用
<Pudge> knownbad: 我直接export path了，这方法不错，
<Pudge> GODDOG: /home 单独分个区，随便重装无压力
<knownbad> 条条大路通罗马。
<GODDOG> knownbad: 只不过 ／usr/bin目录下之后vi这个自己支撑着我的文本输入 其他的rvm gvim 什么全都没了
<GODDOG> Pudge: 谢谢
<GODDOG> 内核源码的工程down了N久
<GODDOG> 还在down
<GODDOG> 不过一个晚上终于回用git了收获还不小
<knownbad> 也就常备份就好了。
<knownbad> 只有备份才能避免意外。
<knownbad> 下载内核干嘛？   还在学？
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 判断一下我的显卡是否支持vdpau== http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447332 弄了几天都没成功，都怀疑自己的显卡是否支持vdpau硬解了，对自己的英文水平都有点怀疑了 下面是个支持的链接：http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/VDPAU#Supported_Cards 我的显卡是GeForce 6150SE nForce 430，大家看看是否支持？ 给我点动力 统计信息:
<^k^> > 发表于 由 天羽美羽 — 2013-08-14 1:17
<GODDOG> knownbad: 我等渣渣都不知道从那个文件看起
<knownbad> 你在学校做研究就无所谓。
<GODDOG> knownbad: 其实我是一直在怀疑自己的C语言但是 一直都在学校里学嵌入式 所以想看看别人的源码学习下
<GODDOG> knownbad: 结果发现不是我能看的懂的
<knownbad> 我也看不懂。   上帝写的我怎么看的懂。
<GODDOG> 其实外国人也有想用github同步文档的
<GODDOG> knownbad: 厄 为什么这么说？
<knownbad> 没听过 Linux 上帝 Torvalds？
<knownbad> 说是神也可以。   我可能是英文用多了。
<GODDOG> knownbad: 长知识了
<knownbad> 唉，我自己不知道的比知道的多着呢。
<archl> knownbad: 。当然。必须联网！
<archl> knownbad: 人必须连入互联网。。。
 * archl 摸摸 imtxc_away
<archl> GODDOG: GNUDOG是你的前辈。
<archl> happyaron: 哈皮拥有多少二手货了？
 * archl 见过 gfrog_away  青蛙大人。
<archl> NaoTanRen_Sleep:  脑瘫人睡？
<knownbad> 一大早喝了咖啡还是茶？
<archl> 呃。那两个我都不会喝。
<archl> 喝咖啡我就想睡；茶难喝，喝不下
<knownbad> 那童子尿？
<archl> 。
<archl> 刚才是稀饭。
<archl> 喝可可
<archl> 牛奶+汤圆
<NaoTanRen_Sleep> archl: 早~
<archl> 昨天想到台湾的那种奶茶就和牛奶+汤圆异曲同工。
<archl> NaoTanRen_Sleep: 早安~ 吃饭吧 孩子
<knownbad> 差多了。
<archl> knownbad: 为啥？
<NaoTanRen_Sleep> archl: 恩.
<knownbad> 比较跟港式奶茶像。
<archl> knownbad: 哦。
<knownbad> 港式奶茶就红茶加炼奶。
<knownbad> 香港人喝不惯英式奶茶。
<archl> 。我以为是 甜水+淡丸子， 淡水+甜丸子。
<knownbad> 中国的奶茶奶加多了。
<archl> 加多了滑溜。
<archl> 容易让丸子进入鼻腔
<knownbad> 我第一次去时还真喝不惯。   但台湾现在又流行撞奶却又是奶了。
<archl> 。。。双皮奶么。。。奶皮那种？
 * archl 真没去过台湾的说。
 * archl 发现上海去台湾很便宜了。
<knownbad> 以前也不知道直到三月带了老婆去。
<knownbad> 不是，就鲜奶加料。
<archl> knownbad: 哦。姜撞奶。。。
<knownbad> 老婆说台湾粉圆很好吃，比波霸好吃。
<archl> 。。。反正我都不知道哈。
 * archl 知道的太少。。。黑巧克力和可可就很满足了。。。
<knownbad> 就含在嘴里打个喷嚏就从鼻腔里跑出来。
<archl> knownbad: 嗯。那个感受过多次了。
 * archl 的鼻腔已经过大，任何尺寸的玉米粒都可以
#ubuntu-cn 2013-08-14
<archl> 。
<archl> 。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 开机启动项！！！不做死就不会死！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447334 第一次是请同学帮忙安装的 先装了win7接着用wubi装了ubuntu（第一次见ubuntu） 假期要用vim编程 嫌弃wubi装的ubuntu 也确实不好用 也是决定重装ubuntu！ 各种百度、、、做了一个u盘启动盘 一路顺利 不做死就不会死 到选择开机启
<abinex> 用户反映新 Nexus 7 存在 GPS 问题
<abinex> http://cn.engadget.com/2013/08/13/2013-nexus-7-multitouch-bug/
<^k^> abinex ⇪ t: 部分新 Nexus 7 用户反映多点触控存在问题，Google 调查中（视频）
<abinex> 这便宜没好货啊，说的一点都没错
<abinex> 问题一大堆，
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 贵司的cobbler就是一坨啊
<freeflying> abinex: nexus 7上用毛的gps啊，有没baseband
<abinex> freeflying: 额
<abinex> freeflying: 我终于明新N7为毛那么便宜了
<MeaCulpa> ..
<MeaCulpa> 奶茶都是鞣酸
<MeaCulpa> 百害无一利
<legacy> 没人啊，大清早的
<^k^> 暂时无新帖 讲个笑话吧 经典笑话：招牌多变 有个老板开设典当铺，本钱很少。开张头一个月，店铺招牌上写上个“当”字。第二个 月，本钱支光了，当物的客人又不来回赎，只好在“当”字前面再添写个“停”字。第三个 月，顾客来回赎的渐渐多起来，本钱又收回来了，老板又在“停当”两字前，再加个“不” 字
<^k^> > 。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 下午要跟manager开会，渣渣的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 呵呵，慢慢的高端
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 天气不那么热，我们那里空调更shit...转战2g-02
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • US$99 的 ARM 四核迷你 PC「Utilite」登场，跑的是 Ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447339 看到上图这部装置应该会有不少人猜测会是什么电视盒或者是网络交换器之类的吧，不过，这可是一部搭载 ARM 四核心 CPU，运行着 Ubuntu 系统的 PC：Utilite。这部由善于生产设计迷你 PC 的 Compulab 公司所推出的计算
<^k^> > 机，目前预计将在下个月上市，建议售价为 US$99（约 615 元人民币）起。尽管市面上 …
<lenage> 好丑的盒子
<ofan> freeflying: 据说conanical还没盈利？
<freeflying> ofan: 不知道，private的公司
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Ubuntu Edge 视频 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447340 <a class="highslide" href="http://static.cnbetacdn.com/newsimg/2013/08
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • hash算法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447341 请问高人，hash算法里面的移位运算和异或之类的有什么规律么，或者规定。还是只是自己随便决定的啊。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lhl01081002 — 2013-08-14 10:57
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安装13.04为何用着好好的,次日开机就出硬盘io buffer问题还有逻辑坏块 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447343 本来很喜欢这个系统,但总莫名其妙的出问题,而且好像伤硬盘阿?我之前的移动硬盘坏掉了,我以为是偶然,新换的台式机硬盘也出问题,到底是怎么了? 我现在是两块硬盘,一块2t的装win7,一块1t的装ubu
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安装13.04为何用着好好的,次日开机就出硬盘io buffer问题还有逻辑坏块 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447344 本来很喜欢这个系统,但总莫名其妙的出问题,而且好像伤硬盘阿?我之前的移动硬盘坏掉了,我以为是偶然,新换的台式机硬盘也出问题,到底是怎么了? 我现在是两块硬盘,一块2t的装win7,一块1t的装ubu
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安装13.04为何用着好好的,次日开机就出硬盘io buffer问题还有逻辑坏块 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447346 本来很喜欢这个系统,但总莫名其妙的出问题,而且好像伤硬盘阿?我之前的移动硬盘坏掉了,我以为是偶然,新换的台式机硬盘也出问题,到底是怎么了? 我现在是两块硬盘,一块2t的装win7,一块1t的装ubu
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安装13.04为何用着好好的,次日开机就出硬盘io buffer问题还有逻辑坏块 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447347 本来很喜欢这个系统,但总莫名其妙的出问题,而且好像伤硬盘阿?我之前的移动硬盘坏掉了,我以为是偶然,新换的台式机硬盘也出问题,到底是怎么了? 我现在是两块硬盘,一块2t的装win7,一块1t的装ubu
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安装13.04为何用着好好的,次日开机就出硬盘io buffer问题还有逻辑坏块 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447348 本来很喜欢这个系统,但总莫名其妙的出问题,而且好像伤硬盘阿?我之前的移动硬盘坏掉了,我以为是偶然,新换的台式机硬盘也出问题,到底是怎么了? 我现在是两块硬盘,一块2t的装win7,一块1t的装ubu
<NaoTanRen> ^k^: 刷屏... 你出bug了
<^k^> NaoTanRen, 你不介意，如果我告诉其他人。  11:35 
<NaoTanRen> ^k^: 介意? 闹太套.
<^k^> NaoTanRen, 什么是你最喜欢的电影？  11:36 
<NaoTanRen> ^k^: ideapocket犀利
<gfrog_away> freeflying: cobbler肿么了？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安装13.04为何用着好好的,次日开机就出硬盘io buffer问题还有逻辑坏块 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447349 本来很喜欢这个系统,但总莫名其妙的出问题,而且好像伤硬盘阿?我之前的移动硬盘坏掉了,我以为是偶然,新换的台式机硬盘也出问题,到底是怎么了? 我现在是两块硬盘,一块2t的装win7,一块1t的装ubu
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 是垃圾啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安装13.04为何用着好好的,次日开机就出硬盘io buffer问题还有逻辑坏块 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447350 本来很喜欢这个系统,但总莫名其妙的出问题,而且好像伤硬盘阿?我之前的移动硬盘坏掉了,我以为是偶然,新换的台式机硬盘也出问题,到底是怎么了? 我现在是两块硬盘,一块2t的装win7,一块1t的装ubu
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 请教，我有一台98年的IBM笔记本，装了lubuntu，网卡坏了，怎么装软件。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447351 如题，笔记本的网卡属于硬伤，不是驱动什么的问题，现在装了lubuntu，那速度太快了，以前的xp动鼠标都是蹦着走的，现在处理文档，绘制计算函数图像什么的完全无压力。以前用xp可以在台
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 某些方面确实比较渣，不过还好吧
<huntxu> freeflying: /join #opendaylight
<huntxu> freeflying: 可以考慮關注一下啊
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • mount错了怎么恢复，急！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447352 我在当前目录下误执行了mount bootfs.img ./ ， 结果把当前目录下的文件全覆盖了 ，哪位高手帮帮忙怎么恢复啊 ，急啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 jcbice — 2013-08-14 11:59
<imtxc> gfrog_away: cicso 交换机用 snmp 读出来的 system name 是空的，怎么配置这个name呢
<imtxc> 页面里面好像没有配置的地方。。
<yaguang> imtxc, 是hostname 么 用console 设置
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 页面？！
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 好吧，我又不会配置思科的sw
<gfrog_away> imtxc: hostname看看吧，我没看过system name是那项。
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 或者snmp的配置里有
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 我找找
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 这个值么？ 1.3.6.1.2.1.1.5
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 恩 1.3.6.1.2.1.1.5.0
<imtxc> 1.5.0
<imtxc> 这两个值读出来的结果是一样的
<gfrog_away> imtxc: http://www.alvestrand.no/objectid/1.3.6.1.2.1.1.5.html
<^k^> gfrog_away ... ⇪ err: no title
<gfrog_away> imtxc: domain name
<imtxc> thx
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 这两天有人给你打电话木有？
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 据说乃的简历被扔到了某个副总裁那里。。。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 这么夸张？
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 刚才打了
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 咋样？
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 几分钟前，通知笔试呗
<imtxc> 副总裁，玩儿大了吧。。。。
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 加油，骚年，大墙等着你去贡献代码呢。
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 产品线的副总裁神马的。不清楚。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 好吧
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 不过公司名字换了。。。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 网御星云 …… 这是个啥名字，那妹子给我打电话我没反映过来。。
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 以前的联想网域。
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 然后合并进了启明
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 高端了
<imtxc> 听起来全是做墙的
<archl> imtxc: 你到了墙下要当好小蚂蚁。
<archl> imtxc: 一点一点的开出个洞来。
<freeflying> huntxu: java的东西无爱啊
<imtxc> archl: ...
<archl> imtxc: 呃。千里之堤
<huntxu> freeflying: 我也是 =.=
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 你把 imtxc 卖你前东家了啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 不是啊
<abinex> imtxc: 捏捏
<freeflying> imtxc: 你知道他前东家是那里不
<imtxc> freeflying: 不知道。。。
<NaoTanRen> neusoft?
<NaoTanRen> neusoft写的教务系统真渣, 一选课就崩溃, 只能用几个学生自己开发的第三方教务系统才能选上课... 囧rz
<imtxc> ....
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 关于硬件的几点问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447353 1.如果判断电脑里什么硬件是安装好驱动的？什么硬件没有驱动？ 2.ubuntu 兼容的硬件列表在哪里查看？ 3.ubuntu 12.04 有什么外置的mini 无线网卡插上就能直接用的？ i3-3220的gpu，在ubuntu下，好像没有任何显示 是不是不能安装驱动啊？ 统计信息
<^k^> > : 发表于 由 古里古怪 — 2013-08-14 12:42
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 我跟我们厂写 java 的决裂了
<zhuifeng> 卖防火墙的，这么高级。。。。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 那货还真可以在页面上配置。。。
<sjd_zeus> 现在大部分网络设备都提供web配置页面了吧
<WhiteMoOn> 请教大家一个问题 怎么从linux上向远程windows发命令，除了winexe.
<zhuifeng> WhiteMoOn: vnc，cygwin
<WhiteMoOn> zhuifeng: 你是说在windows上装个cygwin，然后ssh？
<sjd_zeus> rdesktop直接远程桌面不就好了
<WhiteMoOn> sjd_zeus: 我只用cli
<WhiteMoOn> sjd_zeus: 要做自动化脚本
<zhuifeng> WhiteMoOn: 不知道能不能装sshd服务。。。。
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 支持java
<WhiteMoOn> zhuifeng: 可以试试。以前一直用winexe的，现在windows2012r2不支持winexe了。
<iIlL10Oo> 硬盘分4个主分区，每个100G, 分别安装 gentoo, arch, ubuntu, win7 , grub2可以识别的吧？
<sjd_zeus> 才4个系统，40个系统都可以识别
<NaoTanRen> iIlL10Oo: 可以.. 你真蛋疼...
<NaoTanRen> sjd_zeus: 那就要考虑顺序了
<sjd_zeus> iIlL10Oo, 话说你还真是蛋疼
<iIlL10Oo> NaoTanRen: 玩玩嘛，没啥损失
<NaoTanRen> iIlL10Oo: GPT吧
<iIlL10Oo> NaoTanRen: GPT好在哪里啊？
 * sjd_zeus 喜欢单系统的飘过
<iIlL10Oo> sjd_zeus: 硬盘主分区最多4个吧？
<sjd_zeus> iIlL10Oo, 用逻辑分区呀
<iIlL10Oo> sjd_zeus: 哦对
<iIlL10Oo> grub可以引导逻辑分区的linux系统
<freeflying> imtxc: RH啊
<sjd_zeus> iIlL10Oo, 真够折腾的
<imtxc> freeflying: 那不是他的现东家么
<freeflying> imtxc: 你信息太滞后了
<freeflying> lol
<iIlL10Oo> sjd_zeus: 太闲了，没事做啊，每天玩上古卷轴，玩腻了。。
<freeflying> NaoTanRen: 今早跑了多少啊
<sjd_zeus> iIlL10Oo, 上古卷轴是什么玩意，没玩过
<zhuifeng> sjd_zeus: 老滚5
<sjd_zeus> zhuifeng, 在Linux下能玩吗
<zhuifeng> sjd_zeus: 玩不了
<iIlL10Oo> sjd_zeus: 上古就是"老" ，卷轴就是 "滚"动条
<iIlL10Oo> sjd_zeus: 你不是有2台电脑吗
<sjd_zeus> iIlL10Oo, 现在两台电脑都是Linux了
<GODDOG> 天际 那个还在玩？？
<iIlL10Oo> sjd_zeus: 那就双系统啊，或3系统
<GODDOG> 我是来看乃们显卡的
<iIlL10Oo> GODDOG: 我的显卡是 GT540 Mobile
<sjd_zeus> iIlL10Oo, 唉，我都是单系统的干活
<zhuifeng> 我的电脑玩游戏会很热的。不过win比linux发热好一点
<sjd_zeus> Radeon HD 6370M/7370M
<zhuifeng> 公司的电脑高配，不过不敢在上面玩游戏
<iIlL10Oo> zhuifeng: 笔记本独立显卡玩游戏肯定热的
<zhuifeng> iIlL10Oo: 现在不怎么在本子上用linux了，很热的。。。。
<sjd_zeus> 其实日常玩游戏intel hd4000 or 5000足够用了
<sjd_zeus> 没感觉用linux很热呀
<zhuifeng> sjd_zeus: linux下有个rpg游戏用intel的核显玩不了
<iIlL10Oo> zhuifeng: nvidia的闭源驱动装上，linux不热
<zhuifeng> iIlL10Oo: 。。。。装了
<sjd_zeus> zhuifeng, 啥游戏呀
<zhuifeng> sjd_zeus:regin什么的，名字不清楚了
<sjd_zeus> 有人玩mud的吗
<archl> 好多RPG游戏集成显卡玩不了。。。
<zhuifeng> sjd_zeus: 找到了，是这个Regnum
<archl> 我都见过7~8个了。。。
<zhuifeng> 西班牙的游戏
<zhuifeng> sjd_zeus: 玩过两个礼拜的北侠
<archl> Arx Fatalis 可以玩。
<archl> 据说是和上古卷轴对比的游戏。
<archl> III吧。
<zhuifeng> 不知道什么原因。。。空载的情况下linux的温度比win要高十几度
<sjd_zeus> Regnum这个游戏我玩过，nnd,游戏里面不卖药水
<zhuifeng> sjd_zeus: 药水是要花钱买的
<zhuifeng> sjd_zeus: 总比国内的游戏死贵死贵的卖道具要好。。。
<sjd_zeus> zhuifeng, 就是呀，我曾经玩过一个战士，32级，实在玩不下去了
<sjd_zeus> zhuifeng, 时间都在等待打坐恢复血了
<zhuifeng> sjd_zeus: 我没玩，本子不行
<archl> zhuifeng: 应该是你的电脑bug太多了
<archl> zhuifeng: powertop查就能看到。
<zhuifeng> archl: 不信拉到
<archl> zhuifeng: 你会思考么。。。
<zhuifeng> archl: 。。。。。。
<zhuifeng> archl: 电脑bug这个词是什么意思，你给解释解释
<archl> zhuifeng:  驱动和内核和程序的不协调。
<archl> zhuifeng: 还有硬件。
<archl> zhuifeng: 我不懂。
<zhuifeng> 这不就是linux的问题嘛，我难道说错了
<archl> zhuifeng: 呃。为啥不是你的硬件错了？
<archl> 你的硬件的问题。
<zhuifeng> archl: 因为我的win用的很好
<archl> zhuifeng: 。脑残。
<archl> ingore zhuifeng
<zhuifeng> archl: 给你跪了。。。
<zhuifeng> 玩linux的要都是这种智商，那我真是没话说了
<GODDOG> 要不要这样？
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Ubuntu Edge处于难产边缘，Shuttleworth发话了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447354 Hi everyone Thanks in large part to all of you, the Ubuntu Edge campaign response has been incredible. In just over three weeks more than 20,000 people have backed the project, from individuals giving a single dollar right up to Bloomberg’s fantastic $80,000 contribution. Along the way we’
<^k^> > ve broken crowdfunding records, including the fastest project to hit $2 million (7hrs 59mins), and the highe …
<zhuifeng> jiero别以为你换了马甲我就不认识你了。。。。。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 不是我前东家
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 好吧。
<abinex> gfrog_away: 捏捏 捏捏imtxc
 * Niac 揉眼睛 刚睡醒
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 有人说rh是你的前东家了 lol
<GODDOG> Niac: 同样刚睡醒
<abinex> imtxc: 捏捏
<abinex> imtxc: 不忙么？
<imtxc> abinex: 忙成孙子了
<abinex> imtxc: 你赚了一个毛爷爷+
<abinex> +？
<imtxc> ...
<GODDOG> ？？？
<abinex> 毛爷爷啊
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 啥玩意
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 侯总刚说的，我什么都不知道啊，他问问我你的前东家是谁，我不知道
<abinex> http://legal.people.com.cn/n/2013/0814/c188502-22554148.html
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 男子爬高压电塔疯狂求爱 遭电击瞬间起火身亡(图)--法治--人民网
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 哦，好吧， gaoji猴总在耍怪
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • awk的substring问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447359 在用awk截取字符串最后两个字符的时候，发现空格是无法截取的，求解 Code: awk '{len=length($NF) ;print substr($NF,len-1,len)}' worldissue.txt 我有一行是 Code: ^ILast but not least,                  $ 截取的是t, 而不是两个空格 如果有其他的截取方法也行 谢谢了 统计
<^k^> > 信息: 发表于 由 ceclinux — 2013-08-14 13:56
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • 求助：jdk 1.70-25 安装配置好仍无法运行jar，无论双击、右键还是终端都无反应 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447360 如题！ 现在手头有一个U盘，里面是个可以独立工作的ubuntu 12.04 x86，附带 jar 程序，这个程序是我所需要用到的，但u盘不是我的，所以我就把它的jar连同所在的目录全 copy 到我的两部电脑（
<^k^> > ubuntu 12.04 x64、ubuntu 10.04 x86），安装配置好java后都无法执行该 jar ，但用 该u盘启动 …
<archl> 抽奖运气。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 问一下，为什么不能显示菜单的汉字呢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447361 为什么菜单上没有字体呢 我已经安装了字体呀 统计信息: 发表于 由 纯洁的坏蛋 — 2013-08-14 14:21
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 就我这电脑有问题。网络链接有时候会断开！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447362 UBUNTU12.04 LTS。 我们做LINUX开发的，他们都装的WINDOWS，就我用的LINUX。 有时候链接会断开，然后我这边重启啥都不行，只有在路由器那边重新把网线拔了或者甚至重新启动路由器才可以。。为什么会这样？ 我连怎么找问
<^k^> > 题出在哪儿都不知道 统计信息: 发表于 由 aaadddzxc — 2013-08-14 14:27
<happyaron> ...
<chenshaoju> ...
<gfrog_away> ...
 * gfrog_away 妈蛋，碰到个sb
<chenshaoju> 恩？什么样的SB？
<abinex> gfrog_away: 额
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 怎样可以卸载掉midori浏览器？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447363 尝试了一下Elementary OS Luna，感觉还不错，就是不知道怎样卸载自带的midori浏览器，已经安装google chrome,请教大家如何把midori给删除掉，谢谢了！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hangyu95588 — 2013-08-14 14:43
<gfrog_away> eexp: e神
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 猴总。
<happyaron> gfrog_away: g蛙
<happyaron> gfrog_away: ccna考试费多少啊
<cherrot> gfrog_away, 碰到SB要上啊
<abinex> gfrog_away: G娃娃
<abinex> eexp: e神
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 蓉蓉下周跟我蹭听CCIP的课去吧 http://www.yeslab.net/kebiaoanpai/RS_SP/1973.html
<^k^> gfrog_away ... ⇪ 2013年08月19日 ISP 课程安排（北京）_YesLab IT学习平台
<abinex> cherrot: cherrot 捏捏
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 有折扣号好像才几百块还是100多来着。反正直接考也不贵，好象是2200
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 我就这两周最忙碌了……
<gfrog_away> happyaron: s/100/1000/
<gfrog_away> happyaron: momo
<abinex> gfrog_away: 考什么？
<abinex> gfrog_away: 真有钱
<gfrog_away> abinex: ccna
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 有好的详细的教材不推荐给我一份？
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 嘛教材？
<gfrog_away> happyaron: NA？
<happyaron> gfrog_away: IE我也没钱买题库啊
<abinex> gfrog_away: http://www.clnchina.com.cn/associate_certs
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ CCNA学习指南_CCNA认证培训
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 乃还用得着考NA嘛。还不是裸考满分的节奏啊。
<gfrog_away> happyaron: @_@
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 扯淡啊，基础概念都支离破碎啊，而且没碰过几个cisco设备啊。
<abinex> gfrog_away: 思科要被淘汰了
<abinex> gfrog_away: 不用靠了
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 据说这本书口碑不错 http://www.amazon.cn/CCNA%E5%AD%A6%E4%B9%A0%E6%8C%87%E5%8D%97-Todd-Lammle/dp/B007TRZDKY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1376463241&sr=8-1&keywords=CCNA
<^k^> gfrog_away ... ⇪ CCNA学习指南(640-802)(第7版)((附光盘)/Todd Lammle-图书-亚马逊
<happyaron> abinex: 那你说用啥
<abinex> 不用考了，以后直接华三的设备
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 好
<happyaron> abinex: h3c只能说一般一般，我这儿几千台H3C设备。
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 基础概念看Stevens叔儿的TCP/I三卷啊
<abinex> happyaron: 因为棱镜计划的影响
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 三卷都要么。。。
<happyaron> abinex: 那也用huawei啊
<abinex> 以后都要用国产的了
<happyaron> abinex: h3c又不算国产
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 如果深入研究确实要。只是了解协议第一卷足够了。
<happyaron> abinex: 都hp家的了
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 嗯。
<abinex> happyaron: 嗯
<happyaron> abinex: h3c家自己还闹分裂呢
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 誉天邹神RHCA集群与存储技术视频分享 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447364 RHCA是Red Hat认证架构师的简称，是红帽推出的最顶级认证。 国内通过人数不到300人,誉天已培养78名RHCA。 获得该认证，意味着您已迈入高薪行列和获得尊重。 课程大纲： 一、RHCA认证课程介绍 二、RHCA在行业中的应用 三、
<^k^> > RHEL6下集群存储的分类与实现 1、HA 2、LBC 3、HPC 三、红帽存储配置 1、DAS 2、NAS 3、SAN …
<tryit> eexp, 请教个问题，如何知道uart的时钟源来自PCLK还是直接来自EPLL?
<abinex> 我们收集的资料
<abinex> 在本政策中，我们提及专门用于识别您个人的信息为"个人信息"或"敏感个人信息"。思科收集您的个人信息或敏感个人信息，使我们能够对您的请求作出回应，这些可能包括，举例而言，处理您的订单、将您加入电邮名单或登记您参加各项活动。
<abinex> 个人信息是能够识别您作为个人的任何信息，例如您的姓名、通讯地址或电邮地址、电话号码、职业或个人兴趣。敏感个人信息是允许进入您的金融账户的任何信息，包括账号、信用卡或借记卡卡号、以及所需的任何安全码、访问码或密码。
<abinex> 看，思科就是干这个的
<eexp> tryit: uart的，都是来自总线时钟吧。至于总线时钟来自哪里，这是2步了。为啥要判断这。
<tryit> eexp, 我已经成功配置了总线时钟和cpu时钟，我现在在整理之前的笔记，不确定uart的时钟源来自哪里
<eexp> 看方框图。对寄存器。应该能知道
<tryit> eexp, 手册上有这样的描述 The last group is generated from EPLL. Mainly,
<tryit> the generated clocks are used for peripheral IPs, i.e., UART, IIS, IIC, and etc.
<eexp> 你折腾的芯片，和我的不同。
<tryit> eexp, 恩
<eexp> 每个功能，都应该有方框图嘛
<tryit> eexp, 时钟配置的框图?
<eexp> 至少是带了指针部分的，应该是每个模块的方框图。
<eexp> 表明了时钟来源
<tryit> eexp, 噢，我在看看
<adam8157> huntxu: 妈蛋, 今天忙得没看, 结果没有高出, 平盘收场
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 壕
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 壕铛
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 壕
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 壕铛铛
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 壕蛙
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 壕基蛙
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 每天拜一次壕基蛙
<eexp> tryit: 你现在搞啥芯片
<eexp> adam8157 你和 gfrog_away 搞基啊。
<adam8157> eexp: ee, momo
<tryit> eexp, arm11
<eexp> 别。摸过蛤蟆，又摸噶嘛的手。一边去。
<adam8157> mohli: 还不更新in
<eexp> tryit: 哦。高级。时钟是外设接口的第一要素。
 * adam8157 这个鬼bug过去了, 于是这周可以请一天假游泳
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛
<tryit> eexp, 我在整理笔记……
<tryit> eexp, 之前的只测试了代码，没写笔记
<eexp> tryit: 需要很多笔记的工作，都是超出了人类脑容量的工作。小心哦。
<sd89456123_> 用Empathy进IRC不是应该直接默认服务器就可以了么，怎么联系人列表神马都没有
 * adam8157 恭喜北朝鲜从奴隶社会发展为封建社会
<eexp> sd89456123_: irc哪里来的联系人。
<happyaron> adam8157: ...
<happyaron> adam8157: 解释一下？
<eexp> adam8157: 你可以请假一天，去找 imtxc。这家伙说看中了一个美女。
<tryit> eexp, 啥意思
<leemeng0x61> adam8157, 世袭制度光明
<happyaron> ...
<sd89456123_> 帮助里说联系人里有聊天室
<adam8157> happyaron: 新闻没看? 法律明确世袭制度了
<eexp> tryit: 太复杂的事情，损害脑力。
<eexp> sd89456123_: 那是说empathy的“联系人”菜单吧。
<happyaron> adam8157: 哦
<eexp> adam8157: 这好事啊。朝鲜历史上一直这样。
<sd89456123_> 应该吧，我这写列表
<sd89456123_> 找不到能让输入 join #ubuntu-cn 的地方
<eexp> adam8157: 韩国其实也是封建国家。上级打骂下级，就和打崽一样。
<eexp> sd89456123_: 你都进来了。还输入啥。直接添加收藏。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 基蛙
<sd89456123_> 我用chat的
<IsoaSFlus> 下午好yo～～～
<abinex> eexp: 你打过你家小帅神没？
<eexp> 总有打的时候。
<abinex> eexp: /坏笑
<jusss> hi
<eexp> 小时候没被打过的，举手看看
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  15:34 
<iIlL10Oo> 我，一直很内向
<abinex> 打到竹子断了
<eexp> iIlL10Oo: ..
 * jusss 举手没被打过
<iIlL10Oo> 只有1次， 我打别人，别人哭了
<GODDOG> iIlL10Oo: 。。。。
<eexp> 想不到 iIlL10Oo这么乖的。。
<GODDOG> iIlL10Oo: 少女好臂力
<jusss> eexp: 你是不是经常打你儿子？
<tryit> eexp, http://funexploit.readthedocs.org/en/latest/sources/embeddedsystem.html 我刚更新了一下
<^k^> tryit ⇪ ti: 嵌入式系统笔记 — funexploit 1.0 documentation
<IsoaSFlus> jusss:。。。。没被打过还敢举手
<eexp> 尽量不打
<abinex> iIlL10Oo: 你的名字真让人灼急
<jusss> IsoaSFlus: ee说的
<eexp> i i
<iIlL10Oo> abinex: 可以补全
<iIlL10Oo> 家长打的不算
<abinex> iIlL10Oo: 补个虫子
<eexp> tiny6410啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 壕，球推荐跑步鞋。
<abinex> iIlL10Oo: 你的名字太奇葩了
<iIlL10Oo> abinex: 难道你不能补全？
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 我现在的鞋子，走路还行，一跑步脚就磨起泡
<abinex> iIlL10Oo: 额
<tryit> eexp, 恩
<eexp> tryit: 你适合搞硬件。整理笔记都很漂亮。
<abinex> iIlL10Oo: 我现在就是补全了
<jusss> “上海一男子投河自杀，嫌河脏又爬上来。”
<IsoaSFlus> 哇！！！！！
<abinex> tryit: momo
<IsoaSFlus> 真的能补全啊！！！
<iIlL10Oo> abinex: 名字不是重点
<IsoaSFlus> 我现在才知道
<adam8157> IsoaSFlus: 你几岁?
<abinex> jusss: 那是久闻了
<tryit> eexp, 这是rst格式的push到github上，网站会自动引用
<IsoaSFlus> adam8157: 96年12月。。。
<adam8157> IsoaSFlus: 还在上学? 见人就叫前辈...
<iIlL10Oo> jusss: 河水确实脏，微生物都不活了
<adam8157> IsoaSFlus: 哇, 快100岁的老寿星了!!!
<abinex> jusss: 昨天有个爬上高压电线铁塔表白，结果给电击立马焚烧了
<eexp> tryit: 我整理点点笔记，都是尽量要求漂亮。都用inkscape画图。lol
<IsoaSFlus> adam8157: 差评
<jusss> abinex: .
<jusss> "英国一男子把每天当感恩节，12年吃掉4000只火鸡。 "
<abinex> jusss: 瞬间融化
<iIlL10Oo> 河里要有水草，但不能整条河都是。
<eexp> adam8157: ?
<adam8157> eexp: ?
<tryit> eexp, 这是我第一次在笔记中插入图片，之前一直是说明的，但有时图片可以一目了然，否则会很晕
<abinex> jusss: 身体里面所有水分都干了
<jusss> http://tieba.baidu.com/photo/p?kw=dnf%B9%ED%C6%FC&flux=1&tid=2526750214&pic_id=9beacf2a2834349bf1e5d26bc8ea15ce34d3be41&pn=1&fp=2&see_lz=1
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ 【z】史上最雷人的新闻，看到第几条你才笑_看图_dnf鬼泣吧_百度贴吧
<eexp> adam8157: 为啥 IsoaSFlus 100岁？
<adam8157> eexp: 我问他几岁, 他说他96年多了
<eexp> tryit: 我喜欢用图。
<eexp> 96年12月。。。
 * IsoaSFlus 1996。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 为什么不说我的公元96年
<adam8157> IsoaSFlus: 我当然晓得...
<eexp> IsoaSFlus: 蛋蛋老糊涂了。
<adam8157> 开玩笑而已
<IsoaSFlus> 我现在快两千岁了
<IsoaSFlus> 23333333333
<freeflying> gfrog_away: check mail
<IsoaSFlus> ibus在pidgin下有时候会闪来闪去。。。。好奇怪
<jusss> "昨天才带妹子去开房，今天她就说她怀孕了！"
<eexp> pidgin开发的结构，好乱的。
<IsoaSFlus> jusss: 不可能吧，1天就能检查出来？
<adam8157> libpurple
<IsoaSFlus> libpurple是什么
<adam8157> IsoaSFlus: 被他恶心吐了, 误以为怀孕
<eexp> 那底层
<jusss> IsoaSFlus: 所以你猜呢
<eexp> imtxc_away: 出来下
<jusss> 大神为何裸死塔下？数百头小兵为何全部超神？打野爸爸的BUFF为何屡遭黑手？Adc的人头为何频频失窃？连环内鬼送死案,究竟是何人所为？野怪为何频频杀人? 究竟是人是鬼?不断超鬼的背后又隐藏着什么？这一切的背后是人性的扭曲还是道德的沦丧？是智商的爆发还是菜鸟的无奈? 史诗级灾难片《小学生
<jusss> 放假了》
<IsoaSFlus> 话说pidgin-lwqq有什么办法能在编辑框内直接粘贴图片么。。。每次截图要保存再打开好麻烦
<eexp> 空调坏了，只能吹风。我居然坚持上班。要表扬。
<tryit> eexp, 我看看你的笔记大作
<abinex> eexp: 等你成烤肉了再给个烈士称号
 * NaoTanRen 要铁板不要碳烤
<eexp> 最近没正经笔记。
<jusss> "德国科学家说，一个精子含有75兆遗传信息，一毫升**约有一亿精子，身精平均5秒、射液2.25毫升，即每秒发射1.6875TB。这表明女性卵子是世界上最强的防御系统，超过能抵御每秒0.5千兆DDOS的顶级防火墙，且即使被攻破，也需要9个月以后才影响系统"
<eexp> tryit: 看这个。最近的。http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=447200
<^k^> eexp ⇪ ti: 制作google字体效果 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<abinex> NaoTanRen: 加点黑胡椒
<eexp> 今天起，以后几天都是多云了。
<abinex> eexp: 现在台风要登陆啦
<eexp> 50-60天的太阳哦。要完蛋了。
<tryit> eexp, 你的都是艺术品……
<abinex> 乌天暗地
<tryit> eexp, 哈哈哈
<eexp> 台风远。都3个台风了。没影响到这边。
<eexp> tryit: 无聊打发时间的
<abinex> eexp: 你快搬家到沿海
<tryit> eexp, 还留着之前的2个fvwm pdf，不过以后不会再折腾fvwm啦
<abinex> 能享受免费的海风
<eexp> 我去蛋蛋家驻扎？
<tryit> eexp, 你的fvwm笔记
<abinex> eexp: 去湛江
<eexp> tryit: 恩。没改进，就不折腾了。
<eexp> 不知道还有谁住海边的
<eexp> 湛江，那也是高温地方吧
<tryit> eexp, 我前几天折腾了一段时间awesome，现在把awesome的快捷键用在xfce里也很美～
<jusss> 2楼：那杜蕾斯岂不是最强的杀毒软件？ 9楼：那男人就拥有最大缓存空间和最快前端总线 19楼：那菊花岂不是最强的黑洞？ 69楼：那3P岂不是资源共享？70楼：群P就是云计算？
<abinex> 不用，直接搬
<eexp> 没compiz的，都不用了。
<abinex> eexp: 额
<abinex> eexp: 你用的unity？
<eexp> 是啊。
<abinex> ee
<abinex> eexp: 你的机子配置肯定很牛
<eexp> wm和配置，没关系
<abinex> eexp: 有呢
<tryit> eexp, 折腾wm太费时费力，习惯就好
<abinex> eexp: unity明显要比较好的配置才能跑的起来
<eexp> unity只是compiz的一个插件。要啥哦
<abinex> 嗯
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 个人认为Ubuntu研发智能手机落后，不如专注穿戴产品 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447367 个人认为Ubuntu研发智能手机落后，不如专注穿戴产品。 各位以为如何？智能手机没落请看苹果 统计信息: 发表于 由 gy011 — 2013-08-14 15:47
<IsoaSFlus>  eexp:这是在黑unity？
<abinex> eexp: 反正我现在的硬件配置就跑不动那个Unity
<eexp> ?
<abinex> eexp: 我换用了LXDE
<eexp> 咋可能。
<eexp> 你试试cairo-dock做wm
<abinex> eexp: 现在在LXDE下整天运行都没问题
<freeflying> gfrog_away: google drive处理表格真弱爆了，刚刚我发你的drive
 * IsoaSFlus 你需要e17
<freeflying> i就傻了
<IsoaSFlus> e17赛高！！！！！
<eexp> 除开是你显卡驱动不对。
<abinex> eexp: 默认的显卡驱动
<abinex> 很久的笔记本了
<eexp> e17才不好，中文都处理不好
<freeflying> eexp: 写vala玩吧
<eexp> 没啥写的。
<IsoaSFlus>  eexp:额。。。
<abinex> eexp: 中文不好那是因为没有人去弄，很多软件都是没简体中文的
<eexp> 是显示不好呢。
<IsoaSFlus> e17在我那sis671渣显的本子上流畅得让人流产
<eexp> e17留出来的那些菜单啥的，就没显示中文的空间。
<freeflying> eexp: https://launchpad.net/friends
<abinex> 国内投入开源的还很少人了
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Friends in Launchpad
<eexp> 或者说没考虑过中文
<IsoaSFlus> eexp: 我没觉得中文显示的问题
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: ubuntu edge还活着吗?
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: 不鸡到
<IsoaSFlus>  NaoTanRen: not yet
<NaoTanRen> IsoaSFlus: 啥?
 * IsoaSFlus 我怎么觉得这是个阴谋
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 真gaoji 赞
<eexp> 社交软件啊。不熟悉，这都是玩协议的。 freeflying
<abinex> IsoaSFlus: 别动不动就阴谋啊？
 * IsoaSFlus 我觉得到了最后一天，会有个无名土豪把剩下的钱全填上去
<IsoaSFlus> 2333333333
<eexp> NaoTanRen: æ´»
<IsoaSFlus> 那个人就是mark！
<iIlL10Oo> 【天天特价】多功能空鼠体感鼠标 空中鼠标飞鼠游戏
<eexp> IsoaSFlus: 这点，是我告诉mark的。
<adam8157> eexp: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/c1396252tw1e7lf4rjn1cj20k00qojve.jpg
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 贵公司金主的钱有5亿多刀呢... 何必要集资...
<eexp> lol
<NaoTanRen> eexp: 渣神早
<IsoaSFlus>  eexp:真的么。。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 其实想想觉得edge就这样死掉不太可能。。。
<freeflying> eexp: 来搞这个吧
<eexp> 自己有钱，只是想扩大影响嘛
<eexp> freeflying: 没看出有啥好的。而且搞通讯协议的，我不会。
 * adam8157 等mark给c员工一人发十台
<IsoaSFlus> 要是真的筹集成功，那不是mark一分没出还｀赚了一大笔么
<freeflying> adam8157: ++
<freeflying> adam8157: 尼玛我都买了啊
<eexp> adam8157: 做梦吧。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 发神马？ 球赠送。
<IsoaSFlus>  freeflying: 你买了？
<freeflying> IsoaSFlus: 必须的啊
<IsoaSFlus> 额。。。好羡慕
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 等发ubuntu edge
<abinex> freeflying: 给送一个
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 那你就分我一台
<IsoaSFlus> 频道里有谁在canonical的？
<eexp> 。等侯总吐槽文章放出。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 壕乃买edge了？
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 装个android看看，lol
<abinex> freeflying: 等送
<abinex> freeflying: LOL
<eexp> 本来就带android吧
<eexp> 双系统
<eexp> 噶嘛
<IsoaSFlus> 频道里有谁在canonical工作的？
<abinex> 还有8天了
<abinex> 能完成么？
<eexp> IsoaSFlus: 有蛋蛋
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 必须的啊，不然怎么好意思说自己喜欢 ubuntu呢
<abinex> 现在的钱还没到一半呢？》
<IsoaSFlus> ) eexp: 蛋蛋是谁
<eexp> 。。
<abinex> IsoaSFlus: 额
<eexp> 踢了。居然敢不认识蛋蛋。
<abinex> eexp: 别
<IsoaSFlus> 唔唔。。。。别t。。。
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 如何让smplay支持mplayer的配置格式 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447368 mplayer可以针对不同的扩展名，指定不同的配置参数，例如： [extension.mp4] demuxer=mov 那么，如何让smplayer支持这种方式的配置文件呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhwps — 2013-08-14 15:59
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 那张表好详细！！
<NaoTanRen> IsoaSFlus: 放心, 你不会被t的
<IsoaSFlus> 前辈求赐教
<abinex> eexp: 额额
<IsoaSFlus> 蛋蛋是谁。。。
<NaoTanRen> IsoaSFlus: 没有人叫那个名字.
<eexp> 。。
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: lol
<IsoaSFlus> eexp:就是前辈你？
<abinex> eexp: 如果能筹集到3200万，应该不会启动了？？
<eexp> adam8157: 踢了
<eexp> abinex: 难道退钱？
<abinex> eexp: 奇迹会出现么/
<eexp> 必须要执行的啊
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 帮不了了...
<eexp> 不是mark说了一大堆啥的。
 * IsoaSFlus 啊啊啊啊啊啊啊，蛋蛋是谁。。。。
<abinex> eexp: 还差好一大截嗯
<NaoTanRen> IsoaSFlus: 不存在
<eexp> 多少
<abinex> IsoaSFlus: 别问了
<eexp> NaoTanRen: 你这是在诱导嘛
<abinex> IsoaSFlus: 那个不能乱叫哦
<jusss> IsoaSFlus: 蛋蛋是丽霞
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 壕乃现在用的神马鞋？
<jusss> IsoaSFlus: 或者夏利
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 06年的一双NB1000
 * IsoaSFlus 。。。夏利不是车么。。。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 啧啧。
 * IsoaSFlus 前辈们别调戏我了。。。求告诉id
<eexp> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=447354
<^k^> eexp ⇪ t: Ubuntu Edge处于难产边缘，Shuttleworth发话了 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<NaoTanRen> eexp: 诱导? 我已经尽力了好不好!
<abinex> eexp: 额
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 海淘NB比行货价格优势明显嘛？
<^k^> eexp ⇪ ti: 取标题 execution expired
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 绝对的，你打算海淘不
<eexp> 其实，蛋蛋今天没挣钱，心理正郁闷呢
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 我们可以凑单
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 超级明显!!!
<abinex> eexp: 我估计，到了最后，不够的钱，C家的老大自个掏腰包补上去了
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 10月之前能寄到不，万一马拉松穿不上就郁闷了。。。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 考虑搞双993神马的。
<abinex> eexp: 快发起团购啊
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 看rp吧
<eexp> 。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: @_@
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 有人说2周就能收到
<eexp> 啥鞋子，这么神奇。
<abinex> eexp: 在论坛发起团购ubuntu edge
 * adam8157 只有一双钉鞋一双羽毛球鞋一双便鞋
<eexp> abinex: 啥哦。不关我事
<abinex> 谁有那个ubuntuEDGE的捐款帐号
<happyaron> adam8157: 拜见壕，一双普通凉鞋一双拖鞋的路过
<abinex> 捐钱去
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 钉鞋是干嘛的？
<eexp> adam8157: .. 太节俭了
<abinex> adam8157: 要拖鞋么？
<happyaron> abinex: 你直接买手机就行了，批发1000部。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 只有一双DKN的渣鞋外加一双洞洞鞋
<abinex> 橡胶的拖鞋，能穿5年
<abinex> adam8157: 不过样子有点黄
 * eexp 买鞋子，重来不看牌子的，路过。
 * adam8157 只有一双钉鞋一双羽毛球鞋两双便鞋  两个adi一个nike一个lining
<abinex> happyaron: 我怕他们没有成功筹集启动基金
<adam8157> abinex: 拖鞋有的
<abinex> adam8157: 要不要买啊
<abinex> 卖一双给你
<jusss> abinex: 你买它1000台不就行了
<adam8157> abinex: 退散
<eexp> 为什么要相信鞋子的牌子啊。 adam8157 cc gfrog_away
<abinex> jusss: ？
<abinex> jusss: 还没启动，买个虫子
<abinex> eexp: 要买鞋子么？
<abinex> eexp: 买一双拖鞋吧
<eexp> 。
<abinex> 谁要买拖鞋
<gfrog_away> eexp: 这跟我买环法赞助车商一样
<gfrog_away> eexp: 乃呢，就偏好喜德胜
<jusss> abinex: 那不是写着预定吗。。。
 * eexp 难道 gfrog_not_here 的内裤，都是名牌？
<abinex> 嗯
<jusss> abinex: 你都不看？
<abinex> jusss: 嗯
<eexp> xds那是店子在边上啊。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: amazon上993木货了，T_T
<jusss> abinex: 你顶它1000台不就行了
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 升级版叫1003？
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 上吧
<abinex> jusss: 那也要先付款的
 * NaoTanRen 
 * NaoTanRen 我擦, 围观土豪....
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 真.土豪  你也现身吧
 * NaoTanRen 一直不懂真三国无双前面那个真表达什么含义
<eexp> 妹子才喜欢看牌子吧。
<jusss> abinex: 。。。都说是预订了，你见过哪个预订不交钱的。。。你不是怕它不能启动吗，你预定1000台，它不就有钱启动了吗？
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 真tmd三国无双。
<abinex> jusss: 嗯，我想捐一点额
<eexp> 某妹子： 哟哟，穿范思哲内裤的噶嘛。我好喜欢啊。
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 绝逼三国无双
<eexp> lol
<abinex> jusss: 要是能买1000，我直接去着C家老大的电话了
<jusss> NaoTanRen: 真 神壕  真 终极脸斗士
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: lol~
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 乃下单钱时顺便给我也下双1089
<adam8157> abinex: 要买1000台? 我给你电话
<GODDOG> 我在利用git的时候怎么能知道我上次提交de时候的那40个字符的SHA-1 校验值？
<abinex> adam8157: 我其实是想捐一点钱而已
<eexp> abinex: 钱多？
<adam8157> GODDOG: git log
<gfrog_away> freeflying: NB？
<abinex> eexp: 不多
<GODDOG> o
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 1089是神马？
<GODDOG> adam8157: è°¢
<abinex> eexp: 因为我用的Ubuntu
<adam8157> GODDOG: git show HEAD~1
<eexp> abinex: 人傻？
<GODDOG> 真三国无双是日本产的游戏
<abinex> eexp: 所以想捐一点
<eexp> lol
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 我得去NB店里试试尺码，木有穿过NB鞋呢
<abinex> eexp: 快来
<GODDOG> 你可以去查下 日语的 真是什么意思
<eexp> 找蛋蛋 abinex
<GODDOG> adam8157:  我先觉的 用git集成代码 好乱
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 海涛鞋子, 码号一定要量好
<adam8157> GODDOG: 集成代码?
 * NaoTanRen 国人穿的宽度一般是e吗?
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 当代就有吧
<abinex> adam8157: 在哪里可以给C家捐款
<tryit> eexp, 我计划把嵌入式的笔记全部写完，靠这个和一些驱动代码，谋个职位，:-)
<eexp> NaoTanRen: 鞋子的码子，都有偏差的呢
<abinex> 直接用支付宝捐款
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 恩，不过这周回家，得有时间才能试
<eexp> tryit: 额。这是可以
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 显然的，这是最麻烦的。
<adam8157> abinex: www.ubuntu.com
<NaoTanRen> eexp: 恩, 有时候还很离谱...
<abinex> adam8157: 在哪里可以给C家用支付宝捐款
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 乃准备骑车回家？
<GODDOG> adam8157: 嗯  就不同人写代码 需要一个人来集成
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 。。。
<adam8157> abinex: 捐给我就好了
 * eexp 想不出，鞋子不试脚，还敢买。。
<NaoTanRen> abinex: 打我账号就行了呀
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 大热天的，我干点啥不好
<freeflying> abinex: 直接转我支付宝账号就好
<abinex> 嗯
<eexp> NaoTanRen: 差一点点，就可能很不舒服
<happyaron> freeflying adam8157 ...
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 乃把车子给我骑吧
<happyaron> 你们两个……
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 今天来拿，我晚上的火车
<freeflying> happyaron: 你也是啊
<abinex> freeflying: 你也是C家的？
<NaoTanRen> eexp: 但是, 就算不舒服, 多穿几个月, 也就没事了
<freeflying> abinex: 不是
<abinex> freeflying: ？
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 现在飞也来不及啊
<eexp> NaoTanRen: 你这。。
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 如何让mplayer根据不同的媒体类型使用不同大小的buffer http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447369 例如，对于网络媒体，视频的，我想把buffer开大些。但对于音频，这么大的缓冲就悲剧了……因为音频数据小。 如何让mplayer可以根据媒体类型使用不同的缓冲区大小呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhwps — 2013-08-14 1
<^k^> > 6:17
<freeflying> abinex: 我帮你转交Mark啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 打飞的绝对能到的，lol
<happyaron> freeflying: 是啊是啊，你们都别跟我抢
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 帝都空中也堵好不
<eexp> happyaron: 你最近很缺钱的样子嘛。
<happyaron> eexp: 一直缺钱啊
<happyaron> eexp: 求机械键盘啊
<eexp> 最近，明显
<happyaron> eexp: 嗯。。。
<eexp> 我崽崽要打游戏。 happyaron
<adam8157> happyaron: 你最近才不缺钱吧...
<happyaron> eexp: ...
<happyaron> adam8157: 缺。。。
<Brushing> -nick 781610367
<eexp> 本来准备不要台机的。结果他喜欢上了q3.
<happyaron> adam8157: 还没发工资呢……
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 你又放假？！
<gfrog_away> eexp: happyaron 家女王都吃泡面了，lol
<happyaron> eexp: ... 那我的键盘捏。。。
<huntxu> happyaron: 你工作了？
<Brushing> dehe
<adam8157> happyaron: 请转账付款
<eexp> happyaron: 我家键盘有多
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 请假啊，回家办事儿
<happyaron> huntxu: 兼职兼职
<happyaron> eexp: 要机械的啊
<happyaron> adam8157: 付啥？
<eexp> 额，机械的就一个。
<Brushing> -nick "Brushing"
<abinex> adam8157: 要贝宝帐号的
<adam8157> happyaron: 工资打我卡里
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 猴总乃说的1089是啥？ amazon上搜出一堆电池来。
<happyaron> adam8157: 哦，你转账付给我吧。
<adam8157> abinex: 我也没有paypal啊, 所以你给我就好了
<eexp> happyaron: 月薪多少啊。现在
<happyaron> adam8157: lol
<abinex> adam8157: PayPal account
<happyaron> eexp: 不多啊
<Brushing> -teb
<eexp> 透露点嘛
<happyaron> eexp: 上个月3k的样子啊。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 1080
<abinex> adam8157: 你支付宝帐号？
<freeflying> gfrog_away: http://www.amazon.com/New-Balance-Mens-M1080-Running/dp/B005BV8IHK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1376468389&sr=8-1&keywords=new+balance+1080
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ 405 => Net::HTTPMethodNotAllowed for http://www.amazon.com/New-Balance-Mens-M1080-Running/dp/B005BV8IHK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1376468389&sr=8-1&keywords=new+balance+1080 -- unhandled responsein get head
<gfrog_away> freeflying: @_@
<eexp> 额。难道是实习工资？
<adam8157> abinex: adam8157#g m a i l
<huntxu> happyaron: 額 =.=那也很多...
<happyaron> eexp: 差不多吧。。
<happyaron> huntxu: ...
<freeflying> happyaron: 周五我们去吃你的吧
<eexp> 这咋养活destin呢
<freeflying> happyaron: 你准备好
<adam8157> freeflying: +1
<happyaron> freeflying: 天天开会ing
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 那就是放假啊。。。
<Brushing> -lusers
<abinex> adam8157: 你在论坛上发一个支付宝付款链接
<happyaron> freeflying: 至少等我发工资吧。。。
<adam8157> abinex: 你真要捐赠啊, 感激涕零
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 啊，这个是缓冲系啊。我要不要也跟风呢
<abinex> adam8157: 嗯
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 你那体重不需要吧
<gfrog_away> huntxu: @_@ 很忙啊，就回去一天
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 160难道不需要？
<adam8157> abinex: 你想捐赠给ubuntu用于什么?
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 很忙還有得放假的，都是領導
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 帅胡。。。
<freeflying> happyaron: 蛋蛋先帮你刷卡
<eexp> happyaron: 一堆土豪，还来吃你。你也愿意啊。你真土豪啊。
<jusss> abinex: 真~神壕
<happyaron> freeflying: 那就不还了
<abinex> adam8157: 桌面和硬件的
<huntxu> ^^同意淡淡先刷卡，見者有份
<happyaron> eexp: 不用还的当然愿意
<abinex> jusss: 没
 * gfrog_away 有饭可蹭？
<freeflying> happyaron: 蛋蛋愿意就好
<happyaron> freeflying: lol
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 周五FB哦
<jusss> abinex: 要捐多少？
<abinex> jusss: 用Ubuntu太久了，想回报一点而已
<eexp> 这样的吃法，难怪帝都生活费用高。 lol
<gfrog_away> freeflying: amazon上1080码儿不全了。 猴总乃要早下手
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。我好像关注了eexp前辈的推
<abinex> jusss: 希望能做一点自己能做到的贡献而已
<huntxu> IsoaSFlus: ee你該叫伯父了已經。。。
<gfrog_away> IsoaSFlus: ee一个月也木有几条推，lol
<huntxu> 按年齡算
<eexp> abinex: 你买点好玩的，邮寄给我们ubuntu用户吧。
<abinex> eexp: ？
<eexp> huntxu: .
<abinex> 买什么？
<IsoaSFlus> 啊啊，大家都把推拿出来让我关注吧～
<eexp> abinex: 也算回报啊。回报ub社区
<abinex> eexp: 希望在论坛上开个捐款通道哦
<jusss> abinex: 对，买点好的邮寄给我们用户
<happyaron> freeflying: 我这两周确实没时间
<abinex> eexp: 用支付宝付款的
<happyaron> freeflying: 学校培训，这边还sprint
<eexp> abinex: 论坛是社区。不是C记。
<abinex> eexp: 嗯知道
<abinex> 也可以的
<IsoaSFlus> 被ws了。。。差评。。
<abinex> 回报社区也是应该的啊
<IsoaSFlus> 都不想涨fo么
<eexp> 回报社区，也对
<freeflying> happyaron: virtual sprint?
<NaoTanRen> happyaron: 是你俩谁请客?
<happyaron> freeflying: csip
<NaoTanRen> huntxu: ^
<huntxu> NaoTanRen: 啥東東
<NaoTanRen> huntxu: 是你和 happyaron 谁请客?
<abinex> 谁能在论坛上开一个板块
<freeflying> happyaron: 那个小菜啊
<huntxu> NaoTanRen: 廣東人說東東的毛病是啥時候開始的
<happyaron> freeflying: 那些人也飞过来了
<eexp> abinex: 你去论坛发帖子。
<abinex> eexp: 谁能在论坛上开一个板块，捐款的
<huntxu> NaoTanRen: 蓉蓉請客，淡淡刷卡
<eexp> 要找oneleaf
<zhuifeng> 给ubuntu-cn社区捐款吗？
<freeflying> happyaron: 你们team的？
<abinex> zhuifeng: 嗯
<NaoTanRen> huntxu: 不知道, 我小学的时候, 北京妹子就开始说东东了
<happyaron> freeflying: 那个高校的
 * gfrog_away 这周末 Fedora release party啊。
<adam8157> abinex: 看pm, 我可以代付
<gfrog_away> adam8157: ^
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 哪里
<freeflying> happyaron: nudt可是干活的主力啊
<abinex> adam8157:  哦
<happyaron> freeflying: 于是就很忙啊
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 没看到进一步消息，只说这周六
<huntxu> NaoTanRen: 我們前年去長沙在岳麓山上，看到一棵大樹長得很奇怪，在那討論那是啥東東
<freeflying> happyaron: 现在终于不用找我了
<Chaos`Eternal> 谁对posix-thread比较熟悉？
<zhuifeng> abinex: ubuntu-cn社区做了什么需要捐款。。。。
<freeflying> lol
<Chaos`Eternal> 有问题要问
<happyaron> freeflying: lol
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 这周六不是和胖胖吃饭么
<huntxu> NaoTanRen: 對面走來一個小孩驚恐地望著我們，對他媽說“媽媽為什麽他們總是叫我的名字”。。。
<happyaron> Chaos`Eternal: 额，你在shlug的posts真的都很精彩
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 胖胖是哪个？
<Chaos`Eternal> 在一个multi-threaded的进程里面
<adam8157> gfrog_away: benny
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 哦，吃饭不耽误的。
<Chaos`Eternal> 如果偶fork了
<NaoTanRen> huntxu: ... ...
<Chaos`Eternal> 会怎么样
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 叫的这么暧昧。。
<Chaos`Eternal> happyaron, 你指哪篇？我倾向在shlug里面只灌水和吵架的。。。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 我擦，vim7.4发布了啊，终于。。。
<wuyazi> 谁知道终端窗口怎么修改编码方式啊，我的不能显示unicode汉字
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 好几天了
<happyaron> Chaos`Eternal: 精彩率非常高，您和nobodynobody两位
<gfrog_away> adam8157: @FedoraProject
<abinex> zhuifeng: 让Ubuntu用户有一个可以交流的社区空间啊
<gfrog_away> Fedora 19 发行派对将于本周六下午2点在北京市海淀区丹棱街3号电子大厦B座17室盛拓传媒培训教室举行。本次活动与 ChinaUnix 社区(@ChinaUnix官方微博 )，@北京GNOME用户组 联合举办。本次活动有预注册环节，用来统计纪念品制作数，参加活动的朋友请私信给我您的姓名和邮箱，谢谢。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 11号，没注意到
<abinex> shui
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 好像在贵司门口啊
<adam8157> abinex: pm问你呢...
<adam8157> gfrog_away: ç³»
<zhuifeng> abinex: ubuntu-cn不是在淘宝上做vps代购么，生意还可以。。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 代购。。。
<eexp> gfrog_away: 远程注册，有邮寄没。
<wuyazi> 谁知道终端窗口怎么修改编码方式啊，我的不能显示unicode汉字
<jusss> palomino|keepwor: 风行上有惊声尖笑5的bd版了，
<jusss> 哈哈
<zhuifeng> IsoaSFlus: 国外的vps，ubuntu-cn的服务器也在美国
<huntxu> happyaron: 哪個精彩話題啊
<gfrog_away> eexp: 估计木有。
 * huntxu 看來也要訂shlug
<happyaron> huntxu: 哪个话题最后他们俩的回复都会很精彩
<happyaron> lol
<IsoaSFlus> zhuifeng: 额。。。只想要个免费vps挂wp。。。。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 送衣服麽
<gfrog_away> eexp: 估计还会发Fedora的徽标，我可以到付寄给你一个，哈哈
<eexp> gfrog_away: 抠门啊。费堕落。
<Chaos`Eternal> 你没发现只要是他的帖子我必回么。。。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 不像ubuntu那樣少衣服就好
<happyaron> Chaos`Eternal: 是啊
<gfrog_away> huntxu: fedora那种穷*，你不要想太多了。
<zhuifeng> IsoaSFlus: 。。。挂wp不需要vps，免费php空间有很多
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 15還是16發布的時候我在廣州有一件啊。。。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 那次有18摸一起搞
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 后来的都没有了，只有光盘和贴纸。
 * huntxu 每年就指望著release party上送的衣服
<IsoaSFlus>  zhuifeng: 空间也行，之前我就在用三蛋的，但我想玩玩vps
<zhuifeng> huntxu: 上海linux用户组很牛逼么
<huntxu> TAT
<Chaos`Eternal> 跟他抬杠好玩嘛
<huntxu> zhuifeng: 有口碑
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 来我司玩openshift吧，一年四季衣服都能攒齐
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 貌似还有裤子
<zhuifeng> huntxu: 我也去订个邮件列表
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 給你衣服逼著你玩屎你幹麽
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 求衣服哈哈
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 噗
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 给洗也行。 lol
<zhuifeng> gfrog_away: openshit
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 俺木在那组 T_T
<happyaron> ...
<eexp> adam8157: 你那有啥礼物没。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 乃去不？ 俺帮乃微薄报名？
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 11号 不都过去了么
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 这周六，擦
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 我说vim11号发布
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 我得找房子去呢 sigh
<gfrog_away> adam8157: benny的房子不正往外租么？
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 乃没问他？
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 正准备接盘, 不过吃饭前先看一下
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 在海淀黄庄南那个
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 接吧，把那屋儿的姐儿一起接了。
<huntxu> adam8157: 你又搬家啊
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 啊???
<adam8157> huntxu: 我两年没搬了
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 啊啥。。。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 有那麽久麽=。=
<adam8157> huntxu: 有的
<mk3548208> wuyazi, 改终端为utf-8，可远程显示汉字
<wuyazi> mk3548208, 搞定了，scrapy返回的是列表，我在后面加个【0】就解决了，嘎嘎
<zhuifeng> shlug的网站慢死了，，，
<onlylove> 现在除了会说好热，大概不会说别的了
<Chaos`Eternal> 墙的原因
<Chaos`Eternal> 所以一般建议直接去看邮件列表
<Chaos`Eternal> 网站有时间再说
<zhuifeng> Chaos`Eternal: 可以用qq邮箱订阅这个邮件列表吗
<Chaos`Eternal> 不要。qq邮箱不遵守很多邮件协议，会导致很多问题。
<zhuifeng> Chaos`Eternal: 哦
<Chaos`Eternal> 如果你用qq邮箱订阅，而不回复任何邮件的话，没问题
<Chaos`Eternal> 但是一旦你回复邮件了，你会被人喷死。。。
<Chaos`Eternal> 我的建议是，珍惜生命，远离bat
<zhuifeng> Chaos`Eternal: 为啥喷
<Chaos`Eternal> 比如，乱码，比如打断线索
<Chaos`Eternal> 以及垃圾邮件
<Chaos`Eternal> 另外一个建议就是，学会科学上网比什么都重要
<Chaos`Eternal> 以及，不远离bat你是学不好linux的
<NaoTanRen> .... ali怎么了? 为啥要远离? 难道你在国内都是用paypal的? 取一次钱, 35刀手续费... Chaos`Eternal
<NaoTanRen> <Chaos`Eternal> 以及，不远离bat你是学不好linux的  ali员工里面, linux内核开发也有不少的.
<NaoTanRen> Chaos`Eternal: 那些人也算学不好linux的?
<Chaos`Eternal> 谢绝抬杠
<zhuifeng> bat是啥
<NaoTanRen> Chaos`Eternal: 不是抬杠, 是你说的完全没有根据
<NaoTanRen> zhuifeng: 百度, 阿里巴巴, 腾讯
<zhuifeng> 。。。我的家人朋友都在用qq，你让我不用？
<NaoTanRen> zhuifeng: 我觉得, 不用听, 用淘宝就学不好linux了, 无稽之谈
<zhuifeng> 我开通了网银你让我不要支付宝吗？
<NaoTanRen> zhuifeng: 支付宝是必备的东西了, 怎么可能不用...
<NaoTanRen> zhuifeng: 所以, 不用听什么远离bat
<zhuifeng> 我的百度帐号有6年历史了，你让我放弃吗。。。。
<Chaos`Eternal> 我都说了，谢绝抬杠
<Chaos`Eternal> 路在你自己脚下
<NaoTanRen> Chaos`Eternal: 我都说了, 这不是抬杠
<Chaos`Eternal> 成年人该有自己的判断力不是么
<Chaos`Eternal> 我说的是远离，没叫你完全不用啊
 * NaoTanRen yeah! 咬文嚼字开始. 
<Chaos`Eternal> 比如qq邮箱订阅shlug邮件列表这种事情，你可以来查询一下历史，包括shlug主页上我们写了
<zhuifeng> Chaos`Eternal: 完全没有回复。。。。
<Chaos`Eternal> 另外，我才不信bat内部的人靠bat就能解决他们的运维问题的。
<zhuifeng> Chaos`Eternal: 两码事好吧
<zhuifeng> 用linux照样用bat
<Chaos`Eternal> 就好象我说，珍惜生命，远离吃屎。你说百度就是靠吃屎长大的，我也没办法啊。
<NaoTanRen> ... ... lol~
<zhuifeng> Chaos`Eternal:你的网站慢应该是线路问题
 * NaoTanRen 我已经跟不上逻辑了, 干活去
<zhuifeng> Chaos`Eternal: 新加坡的服务器
<zhuifeng> ping值不高啊。。。。。
<Chaos`Eternal> 这个是网友捐的服务器
<Chaos`Eternal> 自从天朝实行备案制之后，我们的主页就没放在国内
<chenshaoju> 国内的确比较麻烦。。。
<jiero> imtxc_away: 现在在工作？
 * adam8157 准备下班买菜去
<jiero> adam8157: 。你还买菜，不是下馆子？
<adam8157> jiero: 准备做几天饭, 把剩下的油盐酱醋用了
<jiero> adam8157: 哦。能用的那么快你真神。。。
 * lucky 熨斗和蒸汽刷哪个好用？
<adam8157> jiero: 油醋和盐剩的不多了
 * jiero 6个月用0.7L油。
 * jiero 不记得买过盐。。。
<abinex> jiero: 不用吃盐？
<alvin_rxg> 盐都买不起……
<jiero> abinex: 淡忘了
<alvin_rxg> 海龟连盐都买不起………………
<zhuifeng> Chaos`Eternal: shell909090.com知道不
<alvin_rxg> Title: shell's shell (@ shell909090.com)
<abinex> jiero: 多吃点盐
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 恩。每周主要的是3L牛奶，500g蛋糕。这个不变。
<abinex> jiero: 你还敢喝牛奶啊
<jiero> abinex: 总感觉盐不经意就吃多了。算了
<abinex> jiero: 胆子真大，
<Chaos`Eternal> shell怎么了？
<zhuifeng> jiero: 下午你骂我干嘛？
<abinex> 国内是不是Kad网络不能用了？？？
<abinex> zhuifeng: 没人骂你
<zhuifeng> Chaos`Eternal: 听说这个人在上海用户组里很出名
<abinex> jiero: 脾气很好的
<nyfair> 渣雷离线
<zhuifeng> abinex: 有个叫arch1的没说两句话就说我是脑残，还把我屏蔽了
<onlylove> Chaos`Eternal: 国内能订阅mailinglist不惹麻烦的邮箱有哪些
<abinex> nyfair: Kad用来找资源
<zhuifeng> abinex: 看他的userhost是jiero@xxx.xx.xx.xx
<abinex> nyfair: 炸雷不能直接搜索到有用的链接
<nyfair> abinex: 不需要，有在线搜索的网站
<zhuifeng> qq订阅没成功
<abinex> zhuifeng: 》》？误会啦
<jiero> zhuifeng: 确实骂你。
<zhuifeng> 换gmail了
<nyfair> abinex: 另外，emule的资源量很少，不值得用
<abinex> jiero: 额，还真骂哦
 * jiero 脾气不好，对无法理解的逻辑
<abinex> jiero: 上火啦
<zhuifeng> abinex: 我觉得我的意思很好懂
 * alvin_rxg 一脚踢飞 jiero 这三脚猫
<abinex> jiero: 快找加多宝
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。你没找女人去。
<nyfair> abinex: 冷门货下得慢死，过段时间干脆直接断流。热门货还用驴子干嘛
<abinex> alvin_rxg: 额，嘿嘿
<abinex> alvin_rxg: 在德国哪个城市？
<GODDOG> 我想 更改一个连接文件的权限 但是 为什么chmod命令不管用呢？
<alvin_rxg> abinex: 北部小城市
<abinex> nyfair: 电驴才是着冷门的好去处
<abinex> alvin_rxg: 和gebjgd靠近么？
<Chaos`Eternal> onlylove, 国内邮箱最好都不要用，呵呵。有前科。
<onlylove> abinex: 你能理解99.99下不动的滋味么
<abinex> onlylove: 能
<GODDOG> 这个连接文件当初连接到的文件已经没有了
<jiero> onlylove: 其实还好，我体验过3个月下完了，然后还没碰就被别人删除。
<abinex> onlylove: 我下载一个电影1080P的20GB用了20多天
<onlylove> Chaos`Eternal: gmail不稳啊，难道要自己搞一个server
 * jiero 下载一个游戏500MB用了3个月。
<abinex> 就差那么最后的一点让我多开机了1个多星期才完整
<lucky> abinex: 用迅雷下载的/？
<jiero> 0.2KB/s 下载的
<abinex> lucky: 不是迅雷
<abinex> lucky: 用电驴
<onlylove> abinex: 实际上，我有一哥们下载一资源电驴最后0.01下不动了，怒改扩展名
<abinex> onlylove: 笔记本一直开机，挂在网上
<zhuifeng> 大家看看谁是脑残http://paste.ubuntu.com/5984344/
<onlylove> abinex: 最烦的就是别的client都下不动就迅雷能下的东西
<lucky> abinex: 笔记本一直开机不热啊？
<abinex> onlylove: 电影的话，改名字可以播放的
<abinex> 反正就差最后的一点而已LOL
<onlylove> abinex: 其实也不能怨电驴吧，怎么说，那个资源最后大概不完整了
<Chaos`Eternal> onlylove, 科学上网
<onlylove> abinex: 你确定不是头上一点
<abinex> onlylove: 我也改过后缀名
<Chaos`Eternal> 其实有时候就是改一下hosts文件就可以的
<abinex> lucky: 不怕
<jiero> 入门耳机 JVC 杰伟世 S400 187元了，可买。
<abinex> lucky: 只下载而已，又不是运行什么大型程序
<abinex> lucky: 就像一个水桶等着从水龙头滴水
<lucky> abinex: 挂起的时候有没有什么办法可以保持笔记本联网的吗
<abinex> lucky: 需要的是耐心
<onlylove> abinex: 然后三个月了，那水龙头一滴水没往下滴
<zhuifeng> lucky: 没有。。。。
<abinex> lucky: 没试过你说的方式
<lucky> abinex: 我这本子也就挂起的时候不会热
<zhuifeng> lucky: cpu如果不运行了，你联网能干嘛
<abinex> lucky: 我的电脑就是在没有操作的适合，会把屏幕关掉
<lucky> zhuifeng: `挂起的时候连cpu都停了吗
<zhuifeng> lucky: win下面温度会好很多，就算linux装了n卡的闭源驱动也比win要热很多
<jiero> imtxc_away: 买个  JVC 杰伟世 S400
<abinex> onlylove: 嗯，添加一个任务，然后把它忘记
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • useradd碰到的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447374 1.请问useadd test这条指令不是会在/home建立家目录的么，，，可是我这里没有啊， root@zyb-virtual-machine:~# useradd -D GROUP=100 HOME=/home INACTIVE=-1 EXPIRE= SHELL=/bin/sh SKEL=/etc/skel CREATE_MAIL_SPOOL=no 2..useradd -r test1 建立一个系统账户，，不是说他的UID是有限制么。大
<zhuifeng> lucky: 对啊，挂起，cpu就不加电了
<abinex> onlylove: 不去整天去看
<abinex> onlylove: 这样感觉会好一点，不会觉得下载太慢
 * lucky 马上开学了，暑假作业还没写，怎么办？
<abinex> lucky: 什么作业
<onlylove> lucky: 马上下线，写作业去
<GODDOG> 问下 Linux下我如果更改连接文件指向？？？
<onlylove> GODDOG: 旧的删了，新建个不就完了
<lucky> abinex: 实习日记，实习报告 blabla
<GODDOG> 新建个文件就行吗？？
<abinex> lucky: 额
<NaoTanRen> GODDOG: ln -f覆盖
<zhuifeng> lucky: 大几？
<lucky> onlylove: 写不下去，实际上是不会写
<GODDOG> 哦
<abinex> lucky: 你买KPW了没
<lucky> zhuifeng: 大二
<lucky> abinex: 没呢，怎么了
<zhuifeng> lucky: 这一类的作业一般没人看，网上搜搜就行了
<abinex> lucky: 你是大学的，可以买苹果的产品。有教育版价格优惠
<GODDOG> NaoTanRen: 如果我不写目标文件就是 清除连接了吧
<zhuifeng> abinex: 买windows也有优惠
<onlylove> 不是所有学校都有的
<abinex> zhuifeng: windows都没买的
<abinex> zhuifeng: 很少人买windows
<lucky> NaoTanRen: abinex又让我买苹果产品了
<zhuifeng> abinex: 笔记本预装的是正版
<zhuifeng> lucky: 我推荐你买苹果笔记本
<onlylove> lucky: 你和他说，苹果的东西太封闭，不喜欢
<abinex> 吃饭去
<abinex> 回头再告诉你们为什么要买水果的产品
<lucky> zhuifeng: 买不起
<GODDOG> windows 重装系统伤不起
<zhuifeng> lucky: 苹果的系统可以用linux的软件，很爽的
<onlylove> 为啥要重装
<abinex> onlylove: 就是
<lucky> onlylove: 除了linux，还有什么东西不封闭？
<zhuifeng> GODDOG: 买回来备份一次，重装就方便了
<GODDOG> 那也是 但是没有那个配套产品很头痛的
<zhuifeng> 苹果的电源管理，硬件驱动，都比linux好一千倍
<onlylove> lucky: 苹果的硬件是固定的，PC你可以自行搭配硬件
<lucky> zhuifeng: 我也想买啊，mb基本都几万块，哪来的money
<jiero> lucky: 分期付款月付 800
<onlylove> zhuifeng: 这个真心看不出
<lucky> onlylove: 对，我也看好pc这一点，不过谁会没事自己去搭配笔记本的硬件呢
<zhuifeng> lucky: 有7000多的
<lucky> jiero: 我一个月生活费才1000
<jiero> lucky: 有，换ram的。
<jiero> lucky: 打工
<zhuifeng> onlylove: 这个真心有。。。。
<lucky> jiero:去哪打工，求介绍
<jiero> lucky: 自己找，和自己有关的事
<onlylove> zhuifeng: 苹果就那么几个型号的硬件，当然可以有，如果PC机装OSX你自己试试去
<lucky> zhuifeng:你用mb？
<jiero> lucky: 你是谁，你能提供什么，为啥别人给你钱。
<onlylove> zhuifeng: 苹果所谓的好，是在特定硬件的情况下
<zhuifeng> lucky: 没有
<lucky> jiero: 我他妈的什么也提供不了
<zhuifeng> onlylove: 是啊，
<jiero> lucky: 你如果这么认为，就自杀算了
<NaoTanRen> GODDOG: 不写目标文件? 消除? 没理解...
<lucky> jiero: 好注意，我试试
<NaoTanRen> zhuifeng: 脑残不算骂人, 我也有脑残, 我每天得吃药才能稍微控制一下病情.
<NaoTanRen> zhuifeng: 没啥丢人的
<zhuifeng> onlylove: 如果苹果用很多种搭配的硬件，也许就做不到这么成功了
<GODDOG> NaoTanRen: 我的Unix系统有图形界面
<NaoTanRen> GODDOG: 你想做的是啥?
<NaoTanRen> GODDOG: 删掉一个符号链接?
<zhuifeng> NaoTanRen: 觉得丢人的不应该是我
<NaoTanRen> GODDOG: 还是啥?
<onlylove> zhuifeng: 环境不一样，所以没有可比性，你如果说windows的比Linux好，还勉强说得过，说苹果，苹果的硬件型号手指头都数得过，就那么几个硬件你再做不好驱动？
 * lucky 我同学说今天来找我玩，到现在都没来，我打电话也不接，你们说我还要不要理这种人？
<onlylove> zhuifeng: 所以你说那苹果这好那好是有条件的，这个条件LINUX恰恰没有，所以没有可比性
<zhuifeng> onlylove: 。。你的意思是对的。。
<LQYMGT> l
<LQYMGT> lucky: 不要
<lucky> GODDOG: unix是开源的吗？
<onlylove> lucky: 不是
<onlylove> lucky: 话说你那同学男的女的
<jiero> zhuifeng: 我无法理解你的逻辑。
<zhuifeng> onlylove: 苹果值得买。。。
<Chaos`Eternal> bsd unix是开源的
<GODDOG> NaoTanRen: 我开始的时候安装的github的Mac客户端
<Chaos`Eternal> 当然，如果你说unix这个商标下的那个os
<onlylove> zhuifeng: 值得买和买得起是两回事，苹果都是用的高端硬件，当然值得买，可是我买不起
<Chaos`Eternal> 不是
<zhuifeng> jiero: 很简单，同样的硬件，linux温度比win高，这是系统的问题，而不是硬件的问题。
<lucky> LQYMGT: 我感觉也是，不来了也不知道告诉我一声
<jiero> NaoTanRen: 我又想买个 JVC 杰伟世 S400 试试。
<NaoTanRen> GODDOG: mac O_o 不知道是啥...
<jiero> zhuifeng: 为啥？
<NaoTanRen> jiero: stop!
<NaoTanRen> jiero: 不要买jvc!!!
<lucky> onlylove: linux属于unix吗
<jiero> NaoTanRen: 额。看起来怪怪的就想试试。
<NaoTanRen> jiero: 孩子, 心理长草了吧? 我来给你拔草.
<onlylove> zhuifeng: 你和jiero讨论的那个问题，实际上是驱动问题……
<GODDOG> NaoTanRen: 今天我删除了他  但是 我在终端下安装git的时候 包管理器告诉我无法link 因为一个文件已经link道别的文件了
<onlylove> lucky: 自己看介绍啊，unix-like
<NaoTanRen> jiero: jvc, 我曾听过一款, 号称什么微高清单元的!! 中频凹, 世所罕有!
<zhuifeng> onlylove: linux内核大部分都是驱动，驱动的问题不是系统的问题吗
<lucky> Chaos`Eternal: osx是根据bsd unix发展而来的吗？
<Chaos`Eternal> 据说是
<onlylove> zhuifeng: windows你如果驱动版本不对，你可以试试
<BigOne> linux和unix关系不大
<NaoTanRen> GODDOG: 无法创建link, 因为另外一个link已经存在了?
<NaoTanRen> zhuifeng: 我真不想黑苹果, 但是, 苹果的硬件兼容性真渣
<GODDOG> NaoTanRen: 于是我想把这个文件的link删除掉 好让我的包管理器正常工作
<NaoTanRen> GODDOG: 那你就直接删掉嘛
<lucky> Chaos`Eternal: 那为什么osx又不是开源的呢
<jiero> zhuifeng: 选择硬件的时候你不选支持linux好的，本身就是你的问题。。。
<NaoTanRen> GODDOG: 或者你的包管理器没有--force类似的命令?
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: 么啥好黑的，本来就不好，针对性优化了么
<jiero> zhuifeng: 就和你用非苹果笔记本装 os x一类。
 * lucky unix到底开源吗？
<zhuifeng> NaoTanRen: 不需要兼容别人，苹果的系统也不推荐非苹果机使用
<onlylove> lucky: 你找IBM要AIX的源码去，看他给你不
<jiero> lucky: sun的unix是solaris
<GODDOG> NaoTanRen:  苹果的兼容性不好吗？？？
<jiero> lucky: 你可以找到源代码
<onlylove> lucky: 记住，UNIX是商业系统
<NaoTanRen> zhuifeng: 不是呀, 你的mac book air吧, 没有网卡, 我插个usb网卡, 还得用买指定型号....  cc GODDOG    在linux里, 你随便买一个, 基本都能用.
<jiero> onlylove: 原来的opensolaris可以
<onlylove> jiero: opensolaris和solaris不一样的，就像suse 和opensuse
<zhuifeng> NaoTanRen: 。。。没有网卡吗
<GODDOG> NaoTanRen:  我的pro 哈哈 买个edup的网卡就能用了啊
<NaoTanRen> zhuifeng: mba有以太网卡?!
<NaoTanRen> GODDOG: pro本来就有网卡吧
<jiero> zhuifeng: 必须用指定型号的各种硬件。
<lucky> onlylove: linux没有商业系统吗？
<onlylove> 好像不买指定硬件硬件不兼容
<GODDOG> NaoTanRen: 嗯 我是为了树莓派买的 在电脑伤试试好不好用
<onlylove> lucky: 有
<zhuifeng> lucky: 红帽
<Chaos`Eternal> lucky, 因为bsd license不要求 延伸产品也开源
<lucky> jiero: solaris和unix是两码事吧？
<NaoTanRen> GODDOG: 我的一个ralink的, 借给妹子用, 妹子那里就识别不了
<lucky> onlylove: 就是啊，linux不照样开源啊，这和商业软件有什么关系？
<GODDOG> 不过 网上的Mac 拆机教程也不少啊
<zhuifeng> lucky: suse和红帽，deepin也算商业系统吧
<lucky> Chaos`Eternal: 原来是这样
<Chaos`Eternal> 因为linux遵循GPL
<BigOne> lucky 你说的这些问题和许可证有关
<GODDOG> Unix开始的时候是开源的 但是后来 用各种奇怪的法律手段 封闭了
<Chaos`Eternal> 而GPL强制要求衍生产品开源
<jiero> lucky: unix本身就是一堆操作系统
<jiero> lucky: 每个公司有一个，都是unix
 * lucky unix一套要多少钱？
<NaoTanRen> lucky: unix一般不单卖
<BigOne> lucky unix是商标
 * NaoTanRen deepin也算商业系统了??!!
<lucky> NaoTanRen: 一套也算单卖啊？那unix怎么卖的？
<jiero> NaoTanRen: 算啊
<NaoTanRen> lucky: 不单卖的.
<lucky> BigOne: 不是os？
<Chaos`Eternal> 在linux的世界里面，我们一般不讨论商业与否！
<jiero> lucky: 直接商量，不用公开价格
<lucky> NaoTanRen: 那怎么卖？
<GODDOG> 那是
<NaoTanRen> lucky: aix买来有毛用?! 要跟ibm的server配合才能用呀
<Chaos`Eternal> 我们讨论是是否有商业的公司提供支持服务
<NaoTanRen> lucky: 谁会单买一套aix来用? 没机器, aix往哪儿装
<Chaos`Eternal> NaoTanRen, 你可以跑在修改过的openpower上，哈哈
<GODDOG> 不过Linux那天像Unix一样 封闭起来那就是坑了一堆人
<lucky> NaoTanRen: 软硬件一起卖的吗？
<Chaos`Eternal> n年前就有人干过这事
<BigOne> lucky 如今他只是一个商标
<NaoTanRen> lucky: 必须呀
<jiero> GODDOG: 。。。
<NaoTanRen> lucky: hp-unix是hp的server搭配着卖的
<NaoTanRen> lucky: 同时捆绑销售的, 还有服务和其他应用(数据库/soa.......)
<GODDOG> 有可能的 Unix就是个例子  要不然当初也不用完全不看Unix源码 写linux的第一版内核啊
<lucky> NaoTanRen: 也就是说unix先卖给ibm这种公司然后再由ibm和它的硬件一起卖出去？
<NaoTanRen> lucky: 不是.
<NaoTanRen> lucky: 早先的unix是开放源码的, 会分发给各个学校和其他机构
<NaoTanRen> lucky: 各个学校有自己的改版, 最有名的就是bsd
<lucky> BigOne: 为什么这么说呢？unix现在不生产os了吗？
<NaoTanRen> lucky: 后来unix不开放源码了, 很多厂商根据bsd修改, 制作了自家的unix
 * NaoTanRen 不扯皮了, 回家
<onlylove> lucky: 没事去搜下sco这烂公司
<lucky> NaoTanRen: 你怎么给我讲历史了
<NaoTanRen> lucky:   <lucky> NaoTanRen: 也就是说unix先卖给ibm这种公司然后再由ibm和它的硬件一起卖出去？   因为你的这问题
<lucky> NaoTanRen: 然后呢
<zhuifeng> NaoTanRen:mba居然没有以太网卡。。。。
<NaoTanRen> lucky: 告诉你, ibm的unix直流是怎么来的
<lucky> NaoTanRen: 到底是怎么卖的我还没搞清楚
<NaoTanRen> zhuifeng: 难道有吗? 孩子?!
<lucky> NaoTanRen: 难道不是unix卖给硬件厂商，然后再由它们卖出去？
 * NaoTanRen 堪忧... 我又犯病了, 吃药去...
<zhuifeng> NaoTanRen: 刚搜了下，真没有，我没买过，哪里知道
<NaoTanRen> lucky: 这个问题, 刚给你讲了, 自己去看吧
<BigOne> lucky 有空去研究一下unix的历史，和许可证的区别。linux目前比较成功的是redhat
<lucky> onlylove: Shanghai Cooperation Organisation？
<BigOne> lucky 我说的是商业比较成功的
<lucky> BigOne: unix的历史我都听NaoTanRen讲烂了
<lucky> BigOne: 我问的是unix
<BigOne> lucky 目前能被称为是unix的只有sco的那套系统
<lucky> NaoTanRen: 我感觉你的回答就是我说的那样子啊，unix卖给硬件商然后硬件商搭配自己产品进去，再一起卖掉，对不对？
<jiero> lucky:  unix是对应以前的计算机的不是个人计算机。。。
<jiero> lucky: 和你比较遥远，那是计算机，你不搞计算技术。。。
<abinex> BigOne: 额，IBM的服务器用的也算吧
<lucky> jiero: 那unix是干什么用的？
<onlylove> abinex: 不算，因为unix商标在sco手里
<abinex> ON
<onlylove> abinex: 所以sco和novell干的那摊子烂事
<Chaos`Eternal> unix商标不在SCO手里
<Chaos`Eternal> 在Novell手里
<BigOne> lucky 他那个叫aix你看到他说是unix了?
<Chaos`Eternal> 这个官司已经判了
<abinex> onlylove: 额，蛋疼的就是这个了
<onlylove> 鬼知道现在在谁手里
<Chaos`Eternal> 那是sco还不死心
<Chaos`Eternal> 应该说ms还不死心
<abinex> 这个官司让Linux得以迅速崛起
<zhuifeng> 再捂着就不值钱了
<Chaos`Eternal> unix已经不值钱了
<lucky> BigOne: 我怎么搜不到sco这个公司
<abinex> 以前乔老爷想用Linux
<onlylove> lucky: 搜sco unix
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 使用开源ati驱动遇到UVD clocks和IB的错误，不知道有谁遇到过同样的问题？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447378 在dmesg下显示的错误是： Code: [17683.859162] [drm:radeon_uvd_send_upll_ctlreq] *ERROR* Timeout setting UVD clocks! [17683.859165] [drm:r600_uvd_ib_test] *ERROR* radeon: failed to raise UVD clocks (-110). [17683.859167] [drm:radeon_ib_ring_tes
<^k^> > ts] *ERROR* radeon: failed testing IB on ring 5 (-110). 平时似乎没什么问题，但是开机时间一久 …
<abinex> 但是脱袜子大神不屑与乔老爷合作
<jiero> lucky: 。就是为大团体的高精尖研发和研究提供计算支持——unix的作用。。
<BigOne> lucky 问题就在这里，一场混乱让linux有了机会
<zhuifeng> Chaos`Eternal: 我觉得那个商标拿出去应该能卖很多钱
<jiero> lucky: 不是你搞个人播放视频玩玩游戏。。。
<Chaos`Eternal> 那只是你觉得而已
<abinex> Linux得了一个大便宜
<jiero> 简单就是不是个人计算机。。。
<onlylove> BigOne: 但是这场混乱也制造不少麻烦，比方说sco
<zhuifeng> Chaos`Eternal: 。。。。
<abinex> sco就是个专利流氓的鼻祖
<zhuifeng> Chaos`Eternal: 没人抢就怪了
<abinex> 至少是商标争夺大战的的鼻祖
<abinex> 滥用了的商标大棒
<lucky> abinex: unix是sco发明的吗
<BigOne> onlylove 可恨bsd被拖下水。linux十足的渔翁得利
<abinex> Ms的脸皮也是非常的厚，居然把Linux下的sudo注册为商标
<onlylove> abinex: 说起来，microsoft,oracle sco，novell, IBM有几只好鸟
<Chaos`Eternal> 你看看前年novell打赢跟sco的官司但是股价基本没啥变化
<Chaos`Eternal> 就知道
<Chaos`Eternal> 最后novell还退市私有化了
<Chaos`Eternal> 作为前novell员工，我负责任地告诉你，有没有那个商标对novell基本上没啥影响
<abinex> onlylove: 都是一样的鸟人
<onlylove> BigOne: 我就是觉得bsd代码的话，网络代码不错，但是那东西不适合当桌面
<abinex> onlylove: 他们都是巨兽
<abinex> onlylove: 有人开发多了就有好软件
 * lucky 现在极硬完全不知道你们在讲什么了，到现在都没人能直接告诉我价格或者告诉我unix是怎么卖的
<jiero> 不是，有暴利可图，开发的人就多了。
<onlylove> abinex: 其实最恨还是oracle
<abinex> 苹果的Mac OSX就是基于FreeBSD
<jiero> lucky: 告诉你了，只是你不明白。
<onlylove> lucky: 你看看unix的历史，就知道为啥了，这是历史遗留问题
<jiero> lucky: 你知道淘宝是怎么赚钱的？
<abinex> lucky: Unix只能是个老古董了
<lucky> jiero: 不知道哎
<jiero> lucky: 那就算了。反正怎么说你都只是能记住而已。还是不知道。
<lucky> abinex: 现在不出新产品了吗？
<onlylove> lucky: unix都是和硬件一起卖的，比方说你买IBM一套power，然后这套系统里面有aix
<abinex> lucky: 大企业的金主才用的起
<zhuifeng> 淘宝不是卖摊位赚钱么
<abinex> lucky: 个人谁用
<lucky> jiero: 那你先告诉我淘宝是怎么赚钱的吧
<jiero> lucky: 太多了，有了钱就可以赚钱。
<abinex> lucky: 淘宝弄广告啊
<abinex> lucky: 淘宝的店小二都肥了
<onlylove> lucky: 因为早期的硬件软件可移植性和通用性差，所以软硬件一起卖的，就像苹果
<lucky> onlylove: 我知道和硬件一起卖的啊，unix卖给硬件商然后硬件商搭配自己产品进去，再一起卖掉，对不对？
<jiero> lucky: 。。。
<onlylove> lucky: 不对，unix厂商同样也是硬件厂商
<jiero> lucky: 你没看到每个厂商都有自己的unix么。。。
<jiero> lucky: unix本身就不是一个东西，
<jiero> 。。。
<onlylove> lucky: sun的solaris,hp的hp-ux，IBM的aix，都有对应硬件
<abinex> onlylove: 以前带软件的源代码的
<lucky> jiero: 那是什么
<jiero> lucky: PC是一样的么，手机都是一样的么。？
<lucky> onlylove: 每个硬件厂商都有自己的unix啊？
<abinex> onlylove: 后来有的厂商发现原来软件可以卖更多钱
<onlylove> lucky: sun有处理器业务的sparc系列，HP的用的是intel的安腾，IBM用的是自己的power
<abinex> 就开始发生软件商标争夺大战了
<abinex> 也有了开源软件运动
<onlylove> abinex: 以前，以前的事情多了，冰棍还一毛一根呢，你现在买给我看
<abinex> onlylove: 5分钱一条
<lucky> onlylove: sun hp ibm它们的unix都是自己研发的？
<abinex> 带饭豆的雪条
<Chaos`Eternal> sun是fork自bsd的
<onlylove> lucky: 怎么说，因为早期的源码一样，后期根据自己硬件来的
<Chaos`Eternal> ibm是买了sysv 的授权
<Chaos`Eternal> hp好像也是买了sysv的授权
<lucky> onlylove: 那早期的源代码是哪里来的？不是unix卖给他们的吗？
<Chaos`Eternal> 不知道digital unix买的谁的
<onlylove> 我现在特想知道，HP打算怎么玩，intel都不要安腾了
<abinex> sun的sarlais
<abinex> 后来出了Opensarlais
<onlylove> lucky: 早期的UNIX在贝尔实验室，和米国各个大学，代码公开
<abinex> 嗯
<Chaos`Eternal> unix在70年代末的时候分裂成at&t和bsd的
<abinex> BSD被官司牵连了
<jiero> 没协议的代码分析。
<abinex> 好惨
<jiero> 因为那时候没商业化。
<onlylove> lucky: 你一定要知道丹尼尔里奇和肯汤玛斯
<lucky> onlylove: 那也就是说sun hp ibm它们卖产品赚的钱都是自己的，没有unix的公司像他们要钱吗？
<onlylove> lucky: 没有
<abinex> lucky: 没有
<abinex> 那时候还没单独卖软件的概念
<onlylove> 话说sun现在都没了
<jiero> lucky: 。。。你妹，你还没明白unix就好象 纸 对应 造纸厂这种关系。。。
<abinex> onlylove: sun给甲骨文生吃了
<abinex> sun你死的好惨啊
<onlylove> abinex: 玩技术的都没好下场
<abinex> 连骨头都没了
<abinex> 甲骨文一转手马上强势对抗开源社区
<jusss> 好激烈的讨论啊
<onlylove> jusss: 没事怀旧而已
<jusss> onlylove: bill joy现在干啥去了
<abinex> 甲骨文立马成了开源社区的公敌
<onlylove> jusss: 表问我这么高深的问题
<lucky> onlylove: abinex也就是说sun hp ibm都有unix，卖钱都是自己的，那为什么还说unix是商业软件呢？
<zhuifeng> 开源社区又不强大
<abinex> OpenOffice就死在甲骨文手里了
<jusss> onlylove: bsd和sun的创始人，大神呀
<abinex> zhuifeng: 你说开源社区强大么
<onlylove> lucky: 苹果的OSX是不是商业软件呢
<jusss> lucky: unix就是商业的
<onlylove> jusss: 我等凡人怎么会知道神的动向
<lucky> onlylove: osx不也是unix吗
<jusss> lucky: 起源于multixxxx不记得了。。。mit att 军方当年的一个项目，
<onlylove> lucky: 我再问你，微软的windows卖钱是谁的
<abinex> 甲骨文给开源社区认输了，把OpenOffice扔给社区
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。lucky到底是不是正常人啊。。。
<jiero> lol
<onlylove> lucky: 严格讲，osx不是unix
<abinex> 现在OpenOffice完蛋了
<lucky> onlylove: 是自己的啊，因为windows本来就是自己的啊
 * jiero 觉得他无法理解的太多了。。。
<nyfair> 甲骨文赚钱，sun败家，这就是区别，和开不开源无关
<jusss> lucky: osx用的是freebsd的内核好像
<onlylove> lucky: 对，但是aix也是ibm自己的
<onlylove> jusss: 么常识表乱讲，darwin
<abinex> nyfair: 嗯，甲骨文太凶狠了
<nyfair> 垃圾不会因为开源了就不是垃圾
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<nyfair> 比如g开头的各种软件
<jusss> onlylove: darwin和bsd有关系好像
<nyfair> 以及g开头的某些公司
<onlylove> jusss: 但是darwin不是bsd内核
<lucky> onlylove:源代码又不是是ibm花钱买的，windows的源代码应该是微软自己买的或者自己研发的吧
<abinex> jusss: darwin也是开源的
<jiero> nyfair: 也有那种例子，垃圾开源了被人鄙视后，出了其他类似的东西。
<nyfair> jiero: 我们学校就有个知名的玩意，汉芯
<jusss> lucky: unix太多了，hp-ux aix 都是unix
<abinex> 如果给你们选
<onlylove> lucky: 我觉得你这事问比尔盖子大叔去，我TM的不知道，我就知道UNIX是商业软件
<abinex> 你们最喜欢的软件是哪一个？
<abinex> 或者你们经常用到的软件？
<nyfair> jiero: 那教授被开除之后，她老婆开了家公司继续卖汉芯，还能照样卖出去
<jiero> abinex: 。firefox。。。
<jiero> 。。。
<onlylove> lucky: 所谓商业软件，就是你需要花钱买的，需要花钱购买授权，支持的
<abinex> 你经常用的软件是哪些？
<lucky> 了
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。厉害啊。
<nyfair> 至于汉芯造假神马的就没啥好说了
<abinex> jiero: 我也是用的火狐
<onlylove> lucky: debian不是商业软件，你可以自由获取，没人提供支持
<nyfair> jiero: 你看汉芯现在一点新闻都没有
<abinex> nyfair: 寒心
<abinex> 寒心
<lucky> onlylove: 软硬件一体了，还要买什么授权
<abinex> nyfair: 汉芯等于寒心
<BigOne> 寒心
<onlylove> lucky: 你可以不买软件
<jiero> nyfair: 没有来源，没基础，硬挤牙膏。。。
<onlylove> lucky: IBM的power可以跑其它OS
<nyfair> jiero: 赚钱啊
<abinex> onlylove: 现在有OpenPwoer联盟了
<nyfair> jiero: 有钱赚管它那么多干嘛，天朝就是傻多速太多
<abinex> OpenPower
<lucky> onlylove: 也就是意思说unix现在被ibm hp sun 等等公司瓜分了，各卖各的对吧？
<onlylove> abinex: 咱要和他讲明白，有unix的机器更贵一点
<Chaos`Eternal> onlylove, 18摸绝对会告诉你， power跑linux不如跑aix
<onlylove> lucky: 不对
<Chaos`Eternal> 18摸都那个德性
<jusss> lucky: 不对
<jusss> lucky: 它们都是unix
<onlylove> Chaos`Eternal: 所以可以卖套aix赚钱
<nyfair> jiero: 你看汉芯造假几年前就被公布了，今天依然能卖钱
<abinex> nyfair: 造假的多了去，现在最牛的是转基因
<lucky> jusss: unix一开始就是他们的吗
<jusss> lucky: 当然不是。。
<jiero> nyfair: 。恩 。 有权
<nyfair> abinex: 我们也来造假坑钱吧
<abinex> lucky: 肯定不是
<jusss> lucky: 你还是看看unix的来源去吧。。。
<abinex> nyfair: 黄金大米
<onlylove> lucky: 这个根本就不是瓜分的问题，就好比一套软件，有三个发展方向，三个公司各自发展各自的而已，你最好是看看unix历史
<jiero> 有权 赚钱`、
<jusss> lucky: 当年军方的一个失败项目，导致大神写出了unix,虽然被同时代的大神嘲笑是最差劲的系统。。。
<onlylove> lucky: 看完历史就明白了
<nyfair> abinex: 用童子尿泡一泡？
<abinex> nyfair: 你看那些鼓吹转基因安全的专家
<jiero> 到底转基因到底是啥。
<lucky> jusss: 比如说我生产机器，然后用unix的源代码来修改一下适合自己的机器，然后修改后的os就是unix了？
<onlylove> abinex: 那个拿着中国人做实验的货？
<zhuifeng> Chaos`Eternal: 我订阅了邮件列表，怎么没有回应
<abinex> onlylove: 嗯
<abinex> 黄金大米
<namoamitabuddha> 转基因有好多应用
<abinex> 以后你想吃天然的大米都比登天还难
<namoamitabuddha> 那种抗虫棉也是转基因的
<jusss> lucky: 后来bill joy写出了bsd,后来出来了两个分支 att bsd,后来bsd把unix的源码都改了，再后来因为各种版权问题，linus写出了linux
<onlylove> jusss: 我记得不是军方失败的应用，不是说肯要用pdp-7玩自己写的游戏恶魔
<zhuifeng> freebsd和openbsd?
<lucky> jusss: unix的源代码不是公开的吗？、
<BigOne> juss 你漏了bsd-lite
<onlylove> jusss: 脱袜子写linux不是因为那个吧，而且脱袜子说过，如果知道bsd就不搞linux了
<namoamitabuddha> lucky: 开始公开
<jiero> 我目前理解的转基因：就是把其他物种的优势基因转接到需要的物种上，和传统的选种比，肯定快。
<abinex> lucky: 以前是公开的
<lucky> namoamitabuddha: 现在呢
<jiero> 传统的也是基因变异，不过不是转。
<namoamitabuddha> onlylove: 是这样说的么?
<lucky> abinex: 现在呢
<onlylove> zhuifeng: 你要这么说，还有个分支netbsd
<jusss> onlylove: 是att mit 军方的multixxx项目的失败，后来mit坚持了那个项目，att退出了，Ken 闲着没事写出了unix
<abinex> lucky: 以前买的时候可以得到源代码，现在没有源代码了
<lucky> abinex:
<abinex> jiero: 基因变异是一种进化吧
<lucky> abinex: 那现在还可以用以前的源代码吗？
<onlylove> 还是说下posix吧
<jiero> abinex: 转基因不是一种进化么？
<jusss> onlylove: linus写linux时好像因为bsd在打某些版权官司
<zhuifeng> onlylove: 这么多。。
<namoamitabuddha> Linus 好像不是说知道有 BSD 吧
<abinex> jiero: 还有一种变异就是病变的变异，比如受到了辐射
<onlylove> namoamitabuddha: 对，不知道有，有就跟着搞了
<namoamitabuddha> 是说如果当时 GNU Hurd 已经成型的话
 * lucky 以前攻公开的unix源代码现在不能用了吗？
<namoamitabuddha> 我记得我看见的是 GNU Hurd
<abinex> jiero: 致命的辐射和环境污染会导致基因变异
<namoamitabuddha> 不是 BSD
<jusss> lucky: system V
<nyfair> abinex: 你去找个roguelike游戏玩玩，堆10个随机变异，看看是进化了还是变废渣了
<lucky> jusss: 什么
<onlylove> 乱套了
<abinex> lucky: 过时啦，到现在已经更新的
<onlylove> 谁给个历史给这可怜孩子看啊
 * jusss 算了，当年的事有几个能真的搞清
<lucky> abinex: unix的源代码在不断的更新吗
<abinex> lucky: 不断开发，肯定会有更新啊
<jusss> onlylove: 我们其实也只是看书上的东西知道而已，不一定是对的，除非那时旁观过
<abinex> 不可能一直恒定不变的
<namoamitabuddha> 现在还有 UNIX?
<abinex> namoamitabuddha: 有的
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: aix hp-ux不算吗？
<lucky> abinex: 那谁来开发unix的源代码呢？
<onlylove> jusss: 靠，能旁观过来的都是老家伙，谁陪你们在这玩
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: sco的总该算吧
<abinex> lucky: AT&T实验室的人开发的
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 不知道, 记得上次看到说不能这样算了
<jusss> onlylove: 所以说在这讨论这个没意义。。。
<lucky> abinex: 他们开发的源代码是用来卖钱的吗？
<jusss> lucky: 不卖钱谁开发。。。
<abinex> lucky: 现在各自有自己的阵营开发了
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 很多 OS 都声称自己是纯的 UNIX 后裔
<onlylove> namoamitabuddha: 如果硬要说有，BSD系列算
<lucky> jusss: 卖给谁？
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 纯不纯又有什么意义。。。。
<abinex> namoamitabuddha: 和很多人声称自己是成吉思汗的后裔一样
<onlylove> jusss: 狗么……越纯种越值钱，不知道为啥
<lucky> abinex: 比如ibm自己也开发unix的源代码吗？
<jusss> onlylove: bsd算unix正统，但是bsd代码里没unix的代码了
<abinex> 据说欧洲有几千万的人口是成吉思汗的后代
<jusss> onlylove: unix比较是上个时代的事了，D.M.R都挂了
<lucky> abinex: 成吉思汗不是黄种人吗
<onlylove> 这年头就纯种的狗值钱，其他的都不好玩
<abinex> 因为成吉思汗征战到那里就杀光那里的男人
<onlylove> abinex: 哦，那不现实
<namoamitabuddha> 不过是不是 unix 似乎不重要
<jusss> onlylove: 如果说谁那是真正的unix, D.M.R K.Thompson的电脑里装的应该是
<onlylove> abinex: 蒙古没那么多男人
<abinex> onlylove: 有考证的
<abinex> onlylove: 他们有相同的基因序列片段
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 你说 Dennis Ritchie?
<lucky> onlylove: 像ibm这种公司也在开发更新unix的源代码吗？
<onlylove> abinex: 考证毛线，当年还说结婚初夜必须给成吉思汗呢，结果有啥，变蒙人村长了
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 嗯
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 跟乔布斯同一个月死的
<abinex> onlylove: 这个证实了他们和成吉思汗有血缘关系
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 那家伙好像说很惨
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 去世了好几天才发现的
<onlylove> abinex: 杀光男人就没壮劳力了，没有壮劳力意味着啥你知道
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 不清楚，好像是重病
<palomino|keepwor> ....
<abinex> onlylove: 屠城啊
<palomino|keepwor> 成吉思汗是活活累死的么
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: Steve Jobs 到有很多人关注
 * lucky 蒙古人是黄种人吗？
<onlylove> palomino|keepwor: 嗯，活活累死低O(∩_∩)O
<abinex> palomino|keepwor: 得到的女人还打赏给了自己的儿子，以及部下
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 当时不只是乔布斯和DMR，还有位大神也死于那个月
<onlylove> abinex: 屠城，哪次政权变更没有屠城
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 那个月死了3位
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 我记得 McCarthy?
<palomino|working> 一个人忙不过来 abinex
<jiero> abinex: 转基因是专门调优势基因。但是无视变遭的可能性。自然界的进化是淘汰变遭的个体。本质说，基因选择的转基因更好。
<onlylove> abinex: 你敢说满人入关没屠城
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: Lisp
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 好像是，我忘了
<lucky> abinex: 蒙古人是黄种人吗？
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 但是只有 Steve Jobs 众人皆知吧
<abinex> lucky: 算的
<palomino|working> 黄种人被成为蒙古人种..
<palomino|working> 称为*
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> 累死了
<palomino|working> 高加索人种 蒙古人种 尼格罗人种
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: twitter上不是说吗，谁让乔布斯是搞传销的。。。。
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 学 C 看 K&R 的人不知道多不多
 * imtxc palomino|working
<abinex> 北极的因纽特人也是黄种人
<onlylove> 实际上搞C的那个比较要紧吧
<imtxc> momo palomino|working
 * palomino|working momo imtxc 
<imtxc> 破马有啥好玩的不
<abinex> 太佩服那些因纽特人了
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 反正我不是看tcpl学c的，因为学不会
<palomino|working> 有啊 imtxc
<imtxc> palomino|working: 啥
<palomino|working> 最近在玩质量效应1.. imtxc
<abinex> 因纽特人都是吃生肉长大的
<abinex> 住在冰天雪地的北极
<imtxc> 质量效应是个啥，手机游戏还是 linux
<chenshaoju> 先玩了三，然后下了１和２但是没玩的情何以堪。。。
<namoamitabuddha> 现在 C 的人多还是 C++ 的人多
<palomino|working> pc游戏.. imtxc
<imtxc> palomino|working: win？
<abinex> imtxc: 捏捏
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 都不多吧
<palomino|working> sure imtxc
<abinex> imtxc: 捏捏
 * imtxc 捏 abinex
<abinex> imtxc: 吃饺子了没
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 我记得前阶段还看到 C 的排行是第一的
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 不知道现在如何了
<palomino|working> 上个月java反超了
<abinex> imtxc: 帮我捏脖子
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 半年多没写过东西了，也没关注过
<abinex> imtxc: LOL
<imtxc> abinex: 找死呢啊
<abinex> imtxc: 你有帽子了没
<jusss> palomino|working: 那个brainfucking排第几？
<imtxc> abinex: 我的基友来了弄死你
<abinex> imtxc: 等你有帽子，我就不捏你了
<palomino|working> ... jushang__
<jusss> palomino|working: 我刚看完scary movie 5
<lucky> abinex: ibm开发unix的源代码吗？
<palomino|working> 看不到吧... jusss
<palomino|working> -_- jusss
<palomino|working> 够烂么
<abinex> imtxc: 你的哪个既有？
<imtxc> abinex: 给我帽子的基友
<jusss> palomino|working: 不够下流，我可以这样说吗
<lucky> jusss: 你喜欢看看恐怖片啊？
<abinex> imtxc: 嗯
<jusss> lucky: 嗯
<abinex> imtxc: 怕怕
<lucky> jusss: 自己一个人看？
<palomino|working> 还是1和2比较好.. jushang__
<palomino|working> 还是1和2比较好.. jusss
<namoamitabuddha> 我现在基本只会写 Hello, world
<jusss> palomino|working: 黑白二女连Kiss都没，更别说xxoo了
<palomino|working> ...
<jusss> palomino|working:+1
<jusss> palomino|working: hello world include哪个都忘了
<namoamitabuddha> 不聊了, 干活了
<palomino|working> 有个stdio就行了吧
<onlylove> jusss: stdio.h，基本输入输出
<namoamitabuddha> #include <cstdio>
<namoamitabuddha> C++
<palomino|working> 累死了，干脆下班回家= =
<jusss> onlylove: 用write()写hello world
<palomino|working> byebye各位
<imtxc> bye
 * imtxc 下班
<jusss> write() read()
<onlylove> jusss: 你用啥也要stdio
<onlylove> 吃饭去
<jusss> 吃饭去
<jiero> 现在没有了。
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 我的笔记本硬件传感器坏了。。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 电池检测为不耗电。。。
 * lucky 一想到开学要应付各种补考就睡不着觉，怎么办？
<LQYMGT> lucky: 挂科党么
<lucky> LQYMGT: 必须啊，挂了三科，不知道开学该怎么办可
<abinex> LUC
<abinex> lucky: 加油哦
<abinex> lucky: 看好你
<abinex> http://tech.qq.com/a/20130814/000439.htm
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 甲骨文CEO埃里森：谷歌CEO佩奇是邪恶的化身 _科技_腾讯网
<LQYMGT> lucky: 我看你好像挂得好开心=  =
<abinex> 邪恶的化身
<lucky> LQYMGT: 你挂了吗？
<lucky> abinex: 你看好我什么啊
<lucky> abinex: 能加油就不会挂科了
<LQYMGT> lucky: 没有=  =
<lucky> abinex: 现在在想办法找各种同学帮我替考
<abinex> lucky: 多努力
<abinex> 同学帮不了的
<abinex> 要自己争取哦
<lucky> LQYMGT: 一点都不开心，难受死了
<LQYMGT> 我们学校有人替考，最后两个都开除了，都是大四快毕业的人
<lucky> LQYMGT: 补考不过还要交重修费，那样我就没钱买手机了
<abinex> LQYMGT: 必须开除
<abinex> 这些都是害群之马来着的
<lucky> LQYMGT: 开除？你什么学校？
<lucky> abinex: 你没挂过科？
<NiuTouRen> 替考不开除的学校很少吧?!
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 很多，2本以下基本不开除
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 好吧...
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 那我错了, 好久不见你了
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 2,3天而已啊。德国开会ing
<lucky> NiuTouRen: 替考被抓到的很少吧？
<lucky> Pudge: 我们那学校抓到给个处分了事
<NiuTouRen> lucky: 不保证. 不过只要帮你考试那个人, 别不小心写上自己名字, 一般没事
<lucky> NiuTouRen: 你是不是很有这方面的经验啊
<NiuTouRen> lucky: 没
<NiuTouRen> lucky: 只帮人远程写了一章os的卷子
 * lucky 走路时候插袋会显的很装吗？
<jiero> 结果。买不起书了。。。买了5本￥23.1，结果就上百了。
<Pudge> lucky: 有人来拍照要记得插袋
<lucky> Pudge: 我说走路
<NiuTouRen> lucky: 从来都插袋
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: +1
<lucky> NiuTouRen: 我也是哎，今天看到一个帖子说走路不要插袋
<abinex> NiuTouRen: 你是imader？
<NiuTouRen> 不是
<abinex> NiuTouRen: ？；那你是谁的马甲？啊
<jiero> adam8157 的心愿是谁完成的啊？ http://www.amazon.cn/registry/wishlist/1TJHWWZFAAJRH/ref=cm_wl_sb_v?reveal=all&filter=all&sort=date-added&layout=standard&x=18&y=17
<jiero> lol
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Amazon.cn: Adam Lee: 心愿单
<jiero> imtxc_away: 你看过没。。。
<lucky> NiuTouRen: 你走路插袋的时候是抬头挺胸的那种吗？
<NiuTouRen> 低头
<lucky> NiuTouRen: 你觉得插袋的时候抬头和低头哪种更装呢？
<jiero> NiuTouRen: 。看到你的心愿单，要CD。。。
<jiero> lol
<NiuTouRen> jiero: :-)
<NiuTouRen> 接
<NiuTouRen> jiero: 我已经买了, 还送人了~
<abinex> NiuTouRen: 额
<abinex> NiuTouRen: 你到底谁啊？
<NiuTouRen> lucky: 都不装, 有啥好装的.
<NiuTouRen> lucky: 我不装逼, 我只是有点儿脑残
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 你干啥的, 你的工作不错, 四处去玩
<abinex> http://www.amazon.cn/Office-2013-%E4%B8%93%E4%B8%9A%E7%89%88/dp/B00B45GWWK/ref=br_lf_m_211638_1_11_img?ie=UTF8&s=software&pf_rd_p=68505572&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_i=211638&pf_rd_m=A1AJ19PSB66TGU&pf_rd_r=0AK2QVYE89GK92BN3MJH
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ Office 2013 专业版(1台电脑,简体中文版)-软件-亚马逊中国
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 埃塞俄比亚去过没?
<lucky> NiuTouRen: 我没觉得插袋哪里装了，今天只是听人这么说了，所以很担心
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 工作啥啊，博士
<abinex> ä»·æ ¼: 	ï¿¥ 4,899.00
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 刚果金去过没
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 都没。。
<abinex> NiuTouRen: 那里是挖矿的
<jiero> NiuTouRen: 。看到好多联系人的心愿和买过的东西，这个可以当统计数据哈。
<lucky> abinex: 我要去亚马逊卖office去
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 好吧
<jiero> lucky: 。。
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 又一个PhD
<abinex> lucky: 你等着坐牢
<jiero> lucky: 一直都那个价格。
<lucky> jiero: 结伴去呗
<jiero> lucky: 企业版的windows也是那个价格。
<abinex> lucky: 卖盗版
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: NiuTouRen 越读越傻，我都后悔了
<abinex> lucky: 知道为什么微软放纵盗版windows系统了么
<jiero> Pudge: 你是 Ph.D么。
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: lol~ 不会的~
<abinex> 我觉得，接下来是免费使用正版windows8的时候了
<lucky> abinex: 我弄个代理ip卖不就成啦，谁也抓不到我
<jiero> Pudge: Ph.D 都感觉神经过敏多点哈。
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 真的，读的一点激情都没了，不会思考了，行尸走肉一般
 * NiuTouRen 为啥别人会买呢? 直接下载不行吗?
<abinex> 这样，可以迅速占领市场份额
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: O_o
<abinex> lucky: 你用什么收款？
<jiero> NiuTouRen: 查企业，查回扣啊。
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 以前我们 一帮朋友我反映算快的，现在他们聊天我完全跟不上节奏
<lucky> NiuTouRen: 所以我说直接下载然后拿去卖~lol
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: lol~ 你学啥的?
<abinex> lucky: 比你高手的人都给米国特工捉了，现在还没放出来呢
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 计算机啊
<NiuTouRen> lucky: 别人为什么要买你的, 而不是自己下载呢?
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 啥方向?
<lucky> abinex: 米国特工会来大陆捉人吗
<NiuTouRen> lucky: 不会.
<abinex> lucky: 钓鱼
<abinex> lucky: 用钓鱼的方式捉你
<jiero> Pudge: 计算机博士是不是少啊，特别少啊。
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: architecture based validation of system
<Pudge> jie
<jiero> 。。。
<Pudge> jiero: 多啊
<abinex> 中国有个卖盗版软件的就是被米国特工用钓鱼的方式捉了
<lucky> NiuTouRen: 亚马逊的销量足以证明会有人买啊
<jiero> Pudge: 哦。这里你是唯一啊。计算机系的上波士顿
<jiero> 博士。。
<jiero> lucky: 。。。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • Ubuntu13.04用了磁盘加密，怎么取消？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447380 请教各位大神，我装ubuntu13.04时候，加了磁盘密码，现在每次开机都要求输入，请问各位如何取消，在google上找了好长时间，也有人有同样的问题，但都没解决~故在此发贴，希望各位帮忙~~~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 devtao — 2013-08-14 2
<^k^> > 0:21
<NiuTouRen> lucky: ...
<jiero> lucky: 然后呢。
<abinex> lucky: 你信不信有人上门捉你
<jiero> NiuTouRen: 我发现我无法理解lucky的思维
<lucky> abinex: 怎么钓过去的？
<abinex> lucky: 有他们的方式
<lucky> jiero: 然后我们就发财了
<NiuTouRen> jiero: 难道你会认为我能理解?~ lol~
 * jiero 的逻辑解释能力已经不及lucky的理解力。
<abinex> 说要买软件，很大单
<Pudge> jiero: 博士一般都不会用irc，还好我读博以前就会了
<jiero> Pudge: 这里还有3个博士在泡着。好像。
<abinex> lucky: 那些特工会伪装成顾客
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: roylez 躺枪
<abinex> 然后就布局等你上钩了
<lucky> jiero: 过奖了
<abinex> 很多人都是这样被特工捉的
<Pudge> jiero: 绝对都是博士以前就在irc混过的
<jiero> Pudge: 恩。算是吧。
<Pudge> 不然就凭博士的智商，能会用irc这么高端的东西
<abinex> 有人买零件都被捉，就是买那些有限制出口的零件或者软件
<jiero> Pudge: 。。。
<abinex> 美国有很多商品都是禁止出口给中国使用的
<lucky> abinex: 特工有权利来大陆抓我吗
<abinex> lucky: 没有权利
<jiero> lucky: 大陆特工啊。
<abinex> lucky: 可以用其他的手段捉你
<NiuTouRen> lucky: 特工干嘛要费力气抓你?!
<jiero> lucky: 微软和大陆的关系够铁，足以支配了。
<abinex> lucky: 你只要被发现，你就难逃了
<lucky> jiero: 大陆特工会管这事，那大陆为什么不直接不让我下载呢？
<NiuTouRen> lucky: 微软直接告你就行了呀... 参见番茄花园作者一案
<abinex> lucky: 嗯
<jiero> lucky: 因为你用钱了。
 * NiuTouRen 电影看多了吧?
<abinex> 看到了没，有的甚至不告你
<abinex> 直接捉你去美国才审判你
<jiero> NiuTouRen: 完了。。。我真的该学学忍耐的哲学
<abinex> 国内有一个就这样给捉了
<NiuTouRen> jiero: 我以前是个乖孩子, 很少粗口的...
<lucky> NiuTouRen: 微软会因为这点小事来告我？
<NiuTouRen> jiero: 后来忍不住, 发现粗口是个很好的发泄.
<abinex> 被美国特工引诱到国外，然后在国外被捕
<NiuTouRen> lucky: 微软连网吧都告过. 一切看心情
<jiero> NiuTouRen: 其实那还是受外界影响的，否则就和我一样，不知道说什么。。。
<jiero> 因为想不到如何说粗口。
<abinex> 已经有多个这样的例子了，买一些零件和材料都有可能被捉
<NiuTouRen> lucky: tmd! 微软都不会告你, 特工会来抓你?! 你为什么优先考虑特工抓你?!
<jiero> 反应不出来说粗口。
<abinex> 那些可以用在军工方面的材料和零件
<lucky> NiuTouRen: 草，连网吧都告
<NiuTouRen> lucky: 你真不值那两张来回头等舱的机票钱..
<abinex> lucky: 网吧被告有什么奇怪的
<jiero> lucky: 那也是警察捉你进看守所调教
<lucky> NiuTouRen: jiero和abinex说的，我没说特工会来抓我
<abinex> 微软有自己的调查机构
<jiero> 中国的特工是什么。不就是警察么。
 * jiero 警察和特工还分家？
<abinex> 有的公司在招聘上写要求熟悉office
<NiuTouRen> jiero: 特工一般是情报人员?
<lucky> NiuTouRen: 微软真的告过网吧？我想知道哪个网吧这么幸运
<abinex> 结果就被微软告了
<abinex> lucky: 东莞的网吧都被告了
<NiuTouRen> jiero: 类似天安门广场上面打扮成要饭的, 其实身上有手铐那个.
<jiero> NiuTouRen: 。。。
<Pudge> 都是编剧啊
<abinex> 每一家要赔150万
<jiero> NiuTouRen: 总觉得全中国都是情报人员。。。
 * NiuTouRen 呀, 错过了今天的新闻联播... 算了, 一会儿看重播去
<roylez> NiuTouRen: 渣
<abinex> NiuTouRen: 明天还后的
<NiuTouRen> roylez: 扎西
<jiero> roylez: 。。。乐乐你来了
<abinex> NiuTouRen: 渣渣
 * jiero 摸摸 乐乐脑袋
<abinex> NiuTouRen: 我知道你是谁了
<abinex> NiuTouRen: 你是渣渣
<abinex> LOL
<roylez> NiuTouRen: 回头看新闻。那等于是走路跨过去一坨屎，故意回头去踩
<abinex> NIU
<abinex> NiuTouRen: 渣渣
 * jiero 发现 乐乐没有亚马逊的心愿单
<NiuTouRen> abinex: 小心点儿. 我这台电脑没有kick, 只有kickban
<jiero> 。。。
<lucky> abinex: 东莞的网吧被告输了吗
<NiuTouRen> roylez: 你站好了别动!
<abinex> roylez: 快去发布一个心愿单
<abinex> NiuTouRen: 额，别
<abinex> NiuTouRen: 又不说你是谁的马甲
 * lucky 什么心愿单，是什么东西
<abinex> NiuTouRen: 我好像记得iMader是用这个的
<NiuTouRen> abinex: 我不是iMader... 真不是... 你人错人了...
<abinex> lucky: 别卖盗版，等你赚钱多了，你就被捉了
<NiuTouRen> abinex: iMader是什么东西我都不知道...
<lucky> abinex: 到现在还没讨论出来谁来抓我呢
<abinex> NiuTouRen: iMader以前也用niutouren这个名字
<abinex> lucky: 你卖什么软件？
<NiuTouRen> abinex: ?? 不可能吧, 我一直用呀
<lucky> abinex: 就你说那个office啊
<NiuTouRen> abinex: 擦, 不行, 我得去注册一个
<abinex> lucky: 如果你卖盗版office，微软会叫警察来找你麻烦
<lucky> NiuTouRen: 赶紧的
<lucky> abinex: 警察为什么要听微软的？
<abinex> lucky: 如果你卖那些盗版的企业用软件，直接就是美国特工来捉你
<abinex> lucky: 微软去警察局报案啊
 * lucky 美国特工长什么样子呢？
<Pudge> 能被特工抓，这辈子也值了。
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 你错怪博士了.
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: ？
<abinex> lucky: 美国特工长的人莫狗杨
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 真正拉低你智商的, 是这个频道.
<abinex> Pudge: 危险呢
<jiero> Pudge: 你明白了吗？
 * lucky 我发现这里abinex的智商是我唯一敢补上的
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 有道理
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: lol~
<NiuTouRen> lucky: 对, +1
<abinex> lucky: 》》》》》》》》》》》》》》》》》》》》》》
<jiero> abinex: 。。。。。。
<lucky> Pudge: +1，我最喜欢看007了，不过可惜不是人
<NiuTouRen> 007不是人...
<jiero> 是可恶的 James Bond
<abinex> oo7是假的
<lucky> s/人/美国人
<abinex> 根本就没有这样的人
<jiero> 让无数重名的人订酒店都尴尬
<abinex> 007是英国的
<jiero> 可恶的 James Bond
<lucky> NiuTouRen: 和abinex对话太有趣了
<roylez> lucky: 你答应发给我的果照呢？
<lucky> roylez: 不早发你了吗
<jiero> lucky: 果照
<NiuTouRen> roylez: 乃好这口儿?
 * NiuTouRen 拜扎西!
<abinex> roylez: 你也要裹着？
<jiero> roylez: 你喜欢男童。。。
<jiero> lol
<lucky> roylez: 难道你没和大家分享？
<abinex> roylez: 口味特别哦
<roylez> lucky: 没拿到啊，重发！
 * NiuTouRen 别分享, 我看不来
<jiero> purple...
<abinex> lucky: 你细皮嫩肉的
<roylez> NiuTouRen: loser
<abinex> lucky: 捏捏
<NiuTouRen> roylez: 基席你好
<NiuTouRen> roylez: 基席再见
<lucky> abinex: 你还是给我讲讲美国特工的事吧
<abinex> NiuTouRen: 你要滚床单了？
<abinex> lucky: ？什么美国特工？，现在就有真人版的谍影重重上演
<abinex> 惊险刺激，跌宕起伏，扣人心弦
<NiuTouRen> 谍影重重是电影, 又不是动画片, 本来就是真人版呀...
 * NiuTouRen 这智商, 真捉鸡
<abinex> 全球范围追杀爱德华~斯诺登
<NiuTouRen> abinex: 压根儿就没追杀过.
<lucky> abinex: 你多大？
<abinex> 我说的是现在美国特工正在全球范围追杀
<abinex> NiuTouRen: 你又知道，没追杀
<NiuTouRen> abinex: 美国特工去保护他还差不多
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> NiuTouRen: 为嘛保护
<abinex> NiuTouRen: ？
<NiuTouRen> abinex: 现在他要是死了, 所有矛头都指向美国政府. 哪怕真的是意外似的, 大家都会怀疑美国政府
<NiuTouRen> abinex: 所以美国政府从来都是要靠外交引渡他回国受审
<lucky> 微软状告广东东莞使用盗版ms系统，根据一些业内人士的分析，如果此项微软胜诉，那么中国网吧业可能会损失将近100亿，天，这是一个什么数字，这样的损失下，有多少薄本经营的网吧会倒闭呢？
<NiuTouRen> abinex: 懂?!
 * lucky 这里有没有人知道abinex多大了？
<abinex> lucky: 不会倒闭的
<abinex> 网吧是很赚钱的
<abinex> lucky: ？：：
<abinex> lucky: 也许美国特工知道我有多大
<NiuTouRen> lucky: 至少 abinex 知道
<lucky> abinex: 你多大？
<abinex> lucky: 我相信我的信息已经被美国特工掌握了
<abinex> lucky: 包括我用的电子邮件和手机号码，我的联系人已经我的各种帐号
<lucky> abinex: 你为什么不告诉我你多大？
<abinex> lucky: ？
<abinex> lucky: 你很好奇
<lucky> abinex: .
<abinex> lucky: 请用你的好奇心探索
<lucky> abinex:  这样吧，我告诉你我多大，你就告诉我好不好？
<abinex> lucky: 我比你大就是啦
<abinex> 可能这里就是我的年龄最大了
<abinex> LOL
<lucky> abinex: 你怎么知道你比我大
<alvin_rxg> abinex: 45 ?
<abinex> 没
<alvin_rxg> abinex < knownbad
<lucky> “网吧只是一个上网的平台，真正吸引年轻人的是那些游戏和黄毒“...谁会去网吧看片
<abinex> 网吧现在已经是成为游戏机的世界了
<abinex> 网吧这种地方，我不会去了
<abinex> 我宁愿不上网
<abinex> 我也不会去网吧了
 * NiuTouRen 网吧真正吸引人的地方是小伙伴
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 当年吸引我的地方是1元1小时的空调+纯净水
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助，编译安装R http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447386 我需要在服务器上编译安装R 2.15。因为它需要 libreadline 这个库，而服务器上没有安 装，所以我先下载安装了 libreadline-6.2,我安装在自己的目录下面： /db/large_file/zhut/share/readline-6.2 里面有bin/,include/,lib/,share/ 等目录 然后我开始安装R，首先设置
<^k^> > 环境变量，要把刚才那个libreadline添加进去： export C_INCLUDE_PATH=/db/large_file/zhut/share/r …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 这个系统的问题真是难搞，也难懂 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447387 这个系统的问题真是难搞，也难懂 统计信息: 发表于 由 nwe20120 — 2013-08-14 21:16
<lucky> 有没有人烫过衣服？
<lucky> abinex: 美国有网吧用 的是linux吗
<abinex> lucky: 不清楚
<abinex> 没上过网吧
<lucky> abinex: 你去米国几年了？
 * lucky 没去网吧，难道是怕被特工抓？lol~
<abinex> lucky: 额，你怎么知道我在米国啊
<abinex> lucky: 我用广州的IP了。你还看得出来我在米国么？
<lucky> abinex: 实不相瞒，我就是cia的特工
<abinex> 我现在用广州的代理了
<abinex> 打雷了
<abinex> 不聊天了
<abinex> 马上关机
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助，编译安装R http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447386 我需要在服务器上编译安装R 2.15。因为它需要 libreadline 这个库，而服务器上没有安 装，所以我先下载安装了 libreadline-6.2,我安装在自己的目录下面： /db/large_file/zhut/share/readline-6.2 里面有bin/,include/,lib/,share/ 等目录 然后我开始安装R，首先设置
<^k^> > 环境变量，要把刚才那个libreadline添加进去： export C_INCLUDE_PATH=/db/large_file/zhut/share/r …
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg: 毕业设计搞定了？
 * NiuTouRen 有人凑单一起买象印保温杯吗?
<freeflying> NiuTouRen: 乐天？
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 京东特价呢
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 满减
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 314两个
<freeflying> NiuTouRen: 哦，家里好多杯子饿
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: O_o 有钱人
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 这些字符在终端下如何显示？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447388 有些特殊的中文符号如五角星等等，在xterm中显示为方块。我的xterm中文字体是wqy-microhei 比如这些符号在xterm中怎么显示：★✰☆✩✫✬✭✮✡ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Rothsdad — 2013-08-14 21:47
<roylez> NiuTouRen: 海购？
<roylez> NiuTouRen: 我的淘宝买的155，现在卖212
<NiuTouRen> roylez: 京东.
<roylez> NiuTouRen: 有钱
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐, Red确实不错, 拍的好, 好评
<NiuTouRen> roylez: 314 ä¿©
<adam8157> NiuTouRen: 啥
<NiuTouRen> adam8157: 象印保温杯
<adam8157> NiuTouRen: 卧槽, 这么贵的东西, 你们真壕
<NiuTouRen> ....
<MeaCulpa> .
<freeflying> adam8157: 乃又装了
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: 300+ 的杯子？
<adam8157> roylez: 这片子导演真心不错
<MeaCulpa> NiuTouRen: 你干嘛不叫Minotaur?
<freeflying> adam8157: 走用timbuk的人
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 150.
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: 什么杯子啊
<NiuTouRen> MeaCulpa: 太高鸡...
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 保温杯
<imtxc> 哦
<imtxc> 豪
<imtxc> ofan: 今儿的 ssh 慢得掉渣啊。。
<freeflying> imtxc: 要钱退钱，sla哪去了
<imtxc>  啥
<roylez> adam8157: 我什么时候忽悠过你？
<adam8157> roylez: 上周六还是上周天来着, 一直没抽出时间看
<adam8157> roylez: 哦, 懂了
<adam8157> roylez: 没有忽悠过, 只是我对你的品味不是很确信 嗯嗯
<imtxc> 慢的掉毛儿啊 ofan
<freeflying> adam8157: 加了内存，chrome再也不crash了
<adam8157> freeflying: 现在多少
<freeflying> adam8157: 12
<adam8157> freeflying: 啧啧
 * NiuTouRen 一帮子土豪....
<freeflying> adam8157: 我chrome保持开3-40个tab
<adam8157> freeflying: 丧心病狂
<freeflying> adam8157: 你开几个
 * NiuTouRen fx三十个左右. 
<adam8157> freeflying: pin的只有两个, 一般也就7-8个
<adam8157> NiuTouRen: 丧心病狂
<NiuTouRen> adam8157: ... ...
<freeflying> adam8157: 乃不用drive的?
<adam8157> freeflying: google drive? 用的不多啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 都是别人写, 我只管参加会议
<freeflying> adam8157: 我们是重度用户
<Pudge> google drive 啥时候支持linux啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 拜高管
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 为啥我4g内存一般就占2--3g，加到8g之后，内存占用就到6g了
<freeflying> adam8157: 毛啊
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 没有开swap，
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 内存消耗也跟着总内存涨的？
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 必须呀
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 更多的缓存呀
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 真吭爹
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 怎么了? 速度提上去了呀
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 没发现，
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 缓存多, 自然快了
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 本来4g能剩下个1g，现在8g，原以为能剩下个5g打dota2,
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 现在还是剩下不到2g，搞个蛋蛋啊
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 不是呀, 是很多缓存页面, 在你剩余页面很多的时候, 他就不回收了, 下次调用的时候就不用再读了
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 我开着的东西就一直开着，
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 那些页面都是不活跃的干净页面, 直接可以断开链接, 腾空间的时候不需要任何代价
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 不是，我没看多少东西，他哪里来的这么多内存占用啊
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 跟开着没关系...
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 读硬盘的预读都存起来
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: NiuTouRen 好吧，看来1t都不够用
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 没装软件没做设置，我的ubuntu桌面壁纸变成自动更换了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447389 今天刚刚发现的，我本人的系统： ubuntu 13.04 ，系统组件是最新的，我也没有装过什么壁纸自动更换软件，也没有专门做过什么自动更换的设置，但是刚刚就发现壁纸自动更换了，而且更换的图案像是新的，不
<^k^> > 是系统默认的那几张图片。你们有谁遇到了吗？有点奇怪啊。。 统计信息: 发表于 …
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 够用
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 有没有方法，整个系统像livecd一样，全部加载到内存然后运行？
<NiuTouRen> pud
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 有的发行版本来就是吧?
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 我说debian，或者通用的方法
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 不知道
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 这样就开机的时候读一次硬盘，然后一直运行到关机都不用硬盘了
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 不知道有啥办法..
<adam8157> NiuTouRen: Pudge 全都扔到initramfs里
<Pudge> adam8157: 靠谱么？具体方法是啥
<adam8157> NiuTouRen: Pudge 或者rootfs选用squash这样的ro fs
<adam8157> NiuTouRen: Pudge 很多嵌入式系统都会这样做, 保证系统快速而且root不会被修改
<Pudge> adam8157: 那不是要重装，有没有不改变现有系统的方案？例如装点额外软件或者配置一下
<NiuTouRen> adam8157: 哦, 那就把好多module和hook都写到mkinitcpio.conf里, 我改天试试看
<adam8157> Pudge: 改变现有系统啊... 可以在initramfs里加脚本, 把/ 拷贝到内存里
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 不用, 重新生成一下initfs就行了
<adam8157> Pudge: 太折腾了吧
<Pudge> adam8157: 确实折腾。。还是算了，换个ssd更靠谱。。
<Pudge> adam8157: 谢谢了
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 怎么生成
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 鬼知道debian里面怎么生成, arch里面是mkinitcpio....
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 你快试试，然后告诉我效果如何
<NiuTouRen> pud
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 不了, 我已经结束治疗了..
<Pudge> ..
<freeflying> adam8157: 康扣啊
<freeflying> adam8157: http://www.coverfire.com/articles/queueing-in-the-linux-network-stack/
<^k^> freeflying ⇪ ti: Queueing in the Linux Network Stack | Dan Siemon
<freeflying> adam8157: 这篇写的确实好啊，尼玛多些这种文档多好
<GODDOG> 我想问个问题
<GODDOG> 在我的系统中／usr／bin文件夹下发现了 vi vim git 等文件
<GODDOG> 这些是可执行的文件 但是我觉这些不像是系统文件
<jamesfung14> GODDOG: 那个是你系统的程序..
<GODDOG> 在清理垃圾的时候我是不是 可以清除这些文件 因为这些文件连接了旧版本的软件
<GODDOG> 但是我并不知道这些阮年在那里？
<adam8157> freeflying: 卧槽, 这篇好得令人发指
<GODDOG> 软件
<GODDOG> jamesfung14:  我想问下 怎么从可执行文佳中 找到它具体执行了那个文件夹的东西
<adam8157> GODDOG: /下得东西不要删除
<adam8157> GODDOG: ls -l
<GODDOG> adam8157: 没有显示连接信息 这些文件都是 d开头的
<adam8157> GODDOG: d开头?
<GODDOG> 现在的情况就是 我不把git这个文件删除掉我就用不了新版本的git
<adam8157> GODDOG: 怎么会在bin下面有文件夹
<GODDOG> 就是 ls －l 之后 权限信息里d开头
<GODDOG> adam8157: 在／usr／bin文件夹下
<freeflying> adam8157: 比那本understanding linux network好多了
<freeflying> adam8157: 这哥们应该把network写全了
<freeflying> adam8157: 我愿意掏$20买
<adam8157> freeflying: 这篇只是concise introduction啊, 不过确实好得令人发指
<jamesfung14> GODDOG: 有一个建议，首先运行 echo $path 看一下你哪个目录在/usr/bin前面
 * adam8157 下线背单词了, 多谢候总分享
<jamesfung14> GODDOG: 然后选一个目录建一个软链接到你要的git里面去
<GODDOG> jamesfung14: 我的／usr／bin在最前面啊
<GODDOG> 但是我改了。zshrc文件的PATh
<GODDOG> jamesfung14: 在PATH中是在前面的先执行吗？
<jamesfung14> 是
<jamesfung14> 如果是bash可以在.bashrc里面加一行把path给改了
<GODDOG> jamesfung14: 我改了.zhsrc中的PATH 但是改好了 依然是执行／usr／bin里的
<GODDOG> jamesfung14: 我用的zsh
<jamesfung14> zsh不是很熟..但是你可能要确定一下path 里面靠前的目录有没有连到git的executable
<jamesfung14> 比如说我是这样的 echo $PATH
<jamesfung14> 然后第一个是/usr/local/bin
<jamesfung14> 如果里面有个东西soft link 到git就应该先执行那个的..
<alvin_rxg> which git ?
<GODDOG> alvin_rxg: 显示的是／usr／bin/git
<GODDOG> jamesfung14:谢谢
<GODDOG> 发现了问题所在
<GODDOG> alvin_rxg: 我的。bashrc为什么没有内容呢？？
<alvin_rxg> GODDOG: 问你自己…
<GODDOG> alvin_rxg: 好吧
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 不是问你妈？
<jamesfung14> knownbad: 现在不是流行问你妹嘛 :)
<knownbad> 是哦。
<knownbad> 但对他妹极度没兴趣。。。。
<knownbad> 他越南妹子倒听说不错。
<GODDOG> 我在／etc／paths文件下更改了路径的上下顺序 重新开机之后 环境变量改了过来
<feiyin> ..
<GODDOG> 今天晚上还有不睡的人？
<knownbad> 又来了。
<Pudge> ..
<alvin_rxg> .. ..
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-51-generic #77-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 24 20:21:10 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 05:14
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu下打不出“【】”这样的中括号 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447400 如题，我的Ubuntu是12.04版本的，安装的时候是直接安装桌面版，而不是所谓的中文安装版，然后安装的时候选择的语言是中文。后来发现在写东西的打不出这种粗体的中括号“【】”。请问有没有谁遇到这问题，指教一下。 统
<^k^> > 计信息: 发表于 由 haoaina521 — 2013-08-15 1:58
<jiero> 缺钱。
<jiero> wishlist wishlist
<jiero> 随处捡一个书橱？
<jiero> 馋杀我也。。。。巧克力。。。好几个月没吃了。。。
<ZWindL> hello
<^k^> ZWindL:点点点.  07:38 
<ZWindL> g elementray os
<^k^> ZWindL: elementray os The next generation of |elementary OS| is here. Lightweight and beautiful. All-new apps. A refined look. Name your price or download for free. Download |...|
#ubuntu-cn 2013-08-15
<jiero> 。。。太弱了。。。
<jiero> 中央电视台记者这么结巴。。。
<jiero> 有苟若了。
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 在不root的情况下打不开程序。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447401 我直接输入firefox 无法打开 提示(process:3787): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion `sys_page_size == 0' failed Could not create gnome accelerators directory `/home/cain/.gnome2/accels': Permission denied 说什么无法创建gnome 加速器。 但是用 sudo firefox 就能打开 ，
<^k^> > ubuntu的版本是13.04。请问是什么原因？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cainooo — 2013-08-15 8:51
<Niac> morning
<knownbad> Moaning
<leemeng0x61> morning
<jiero> moan。
<Pudge> mo你妹
<jiero> knownbad: 猫猫
<jiero> Pudge: 我看到你的nick总是想到 purge
<jiero> 不认识 pudge
<Pudge> jiero: 没玩过dota的人，人生不完整
<Pudge> 有没有把apt-get和aptitude优点两者都包含的包管理器替代品
<leemeng0x61> Pudge, 心里扭曲的人,更不完整
<imtxc> jiero: 早
<jiero> Pudge: 。。。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • vmware 9安装ubuntu 12.04，安装QT鼠标点击右键总是自动按下左键，默认选择第一个选项！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447402 到底是怎么搞的。 我安装了vmwaretools，但是鼠标在ubuntu下使用是不会的。 就是在Qt环境下会这样，让人崩溃 统计信息: 发表于 由 shingolily — 2013-08-15 9:23
<jiero> Pudge: 没玩过TA类即时战略的人，人生不完整。
<jiero> imtxc: 孩子。
<Pudge> jiero: 都没听说过，不算
<jiero> Pudge: 。都听说过了你就学会所有语言了
<labrador> http://www.humblebundle.com  完整一下FPS人生
<^k^> labrador ... ⇪ 405 => Net::HTTPMethodNotAllowed for https://www.humblebundle.com/ -- unhandled responsein get head
<tryit> Pudge, portage　:-)
<Pudge> tryit: ?
<tryit> Pudge, 呵呵，
<jiero> labrador: 看了今天早上 Humble Bundle 推来的邮件，我就退订了。没东西。
<Pudge> Please note: most Humble Origin Bundle games are only available on Windows.
<imtxc> jiero: 我这都坚持过午不食一个周了，怎么还是没有效果。。。
<labrador> jiero: 这回humble bundle还是不错的，不过我已经花太多钱在从来没有玩过的游戏上了，哈哈
<jiero> 好多次了。好无聊。
<jiero> imtxc: 哦。你过午不食才一周啊。我这里案例某医生坚持一天一顿，从200多斤到100多斤。
<jiero> labrador: 我其实不太喜欢非科幻的，这些现实里能做的直接在现实里耍就行了。
<jiero> labrador: 多数所谓科幻游戏其实都是极度贴近现实。够无聊的。因为多数人的脑袋就只能到那个地方。
 * jiero 要玩 FPS 也玩怪一些的。
<Brushing_> 我第一次来，嘿嘿
 * labrador 没有强大到能玩的转FPS的电脑
<jiero> labrador: 很多fps不需要强大的电脑
<jiero> labrador: 玩老游戏就行了。
<Brushing_> 我说话你们能看见么？？
<jiero> tribes系的fps除了最新作都能在现在的电脑上运行了吧，即使你显卡再弱。
<LQYMGT> Brushing_: 可以=  =
<Brushing_> 哦哦，谢谢
<labrador> jiero: 我的电脑也就是跑跑CS1.6的水准
<jiero> labrador: 可以wine Tribes: Vengeance
<labrador> grep 'model name' /proc/cpuinfo
<labrador> model name      : Mobile Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 - M CPU 1.90GHz
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 有没有读取mdict词典的软件？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447403 由于在win下使用的是mdict，下载了许多.mdd格式的字典，但linux下没有mdict版本。 有没有什么软件可以读取.mdd和.mdx格式的字典呢？ 谢谢！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 GalaxyYun — 2013-08-15 9:43
<Pudge> labrador: cs1.6特效全开没几个电脑跑的顺溜吧，优化的像个渣渣
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 高玩哥早
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: yo
 * NaoTanRen 差点儿打成睾丸割
<labrador> Pudge: 特效全开对我来说是传说
<jiero> labrador: 哦。
<jiero> labrador: 那么你显卡是啥？
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 有没有集中apt-get和aptitude两者优点的包管理器
<NaoTanRen> pud
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: pacman
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 不要引起版本战争好么
<jiero> Pudge: aptitude 相对于 apt的缺点？
<jiero> apt 对 aptitude有什么优势？
<Pudge> jiero: 经常安装的软件卸载的时候不会同时卸载掉当时自动安装的依赖
<jiero> Pudge: 你的优势好奇怪。。。
<labrador> jiero: 一个GT240，一个GT440，不过都是干活用的，没试过跑游戏
<Pudge> jiero: 很明显的优势啊
<Pudge> jiero: 你装一个abc，然后额外装了20个依赖
<Pudge> jiero: 卸载的时候，只给你删掉abc，那20个依赖鬼还记得是哪些
<Pudge> jiero: apt-get就记得帮你一起删了
<NaoTanRen> 有用thinkpad的嘛?
<jiero> Pudge: aptitude也是吧。。。
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 曾经用过的算么
<Pudge> jiero: 我说的是经常，不是一直
<jiero> Pudge: 我以为你说apt留着那些依赖。。。
<Pudge> jiero: 你没发现？
<jiero> Pudge: 如果你手动装一个依赖，就不会删除。
<Pudge> jiero: 有时候会帮你一起删掉，但是有时候就完全不提醒
<jiero> 标记了 manual
<Pudge> jiero: 没有，我试过
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 算, 触摸板驱动, 是啥呀...
<Pudge> jiero: 同一个包，我用aptitude装，再卸载，不提示
<Pudge> jiero: 用apt-get装，提示
<jiero> Pudge: 我比较少在命令下操作，且，我不在意那么多。如果想整理了，直接 autoremove。。。
<Pudge> jiero: 但是有的包就都提示
<jiero> 感觉属于强迫清洁证1.。。
<Pudge> jiero: aptitude有autoremove？
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: synpatic
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 恩, 没有这么个包...
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: synaptics
<NaoTanRen> 哦, 有了
<jiero> Pudge: 其实很少用。。。因为都没在意过。。。
<jiero> lol
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 我已经装了呀
<jiero> aptitude 进去也有那个功能，不过就不是命令。
 * jiero 现在opensuse下。。。
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 死出来
<Pudge> jiero: 有时候装一些软件试试的时候很有用，不然装的时候几十个依赖包，又卸载不掉
 * jiero 没发实验，等以后重启到Ubuntu去看看你
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 装了咋了，有啥问题
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: mousepad不能用？
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 翻页哪个, 不能用
<jiero> Pudge: 我更习惯用 synaptic
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 就是, 模拟滚轮的哪个操作
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 触摸板能翻页？
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 哦，侧面滚轮是吧
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 默认不能，要改config
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 不是, 是按住中建, 然后移动小红电
<NaoTanRen> 小红点
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 哇草，从来不用那玩意，太难用了
<jiero> NaoTanRen: etao转转盘得到一个3元优惠卷，立马买了9.9-3包邮的零食，结果今天早上发现优惠卷又回来了。。。
<jiero> NaoTanRen: 再去看，那零食就不包邮了。
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 我都是摸触摸板右边来滑动页面
<NaoTanRen> jiero: ... ... 好吧..
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 渣渣... 那是几十年前的办法了...
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 到今天也很实用啊，比那小红点好用多了
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: thinkpad那红色粑粑就是个鸡肋！
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 是咩? 那个好难控制速度的...
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 小红点儿方便很多
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: hp的小灰点儿也好用
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 小红点才难控制速度啊
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 侧面手指动多块页面就动多块啊，再说，动这么快，眼睛看的过来么
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 你们火星人太奇葩了...
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: ?
<jiero> 小红点小灰点都没怎么用，我用DELL的小蓝点。。。
<Pudge> jiero: aptitude进去哪里有autoremove这功能啊
<jiero> 2004年开始用小蓝点。。。
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 有啥好事？
<jiero> Pudge:  忘记了，和synaptic一样的功能吧。
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 用小红点滚动屏幕那个, 是不是叫trackpoint
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 笔记本的话上下左右也很好用啊
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 小红点还能滚动屏幕啊，，，， 我都不知道。。。
<jiero> apt-get autoremove与aptitude remove 据说效果一样。。。
<imtxc> 应该是按住中间的
<imtxc> 然后滚动
<Pudge> jiero: 恩，那个是删除cache下载的包的
<Pudge> jiero: apt-get autoremove功能aptitude没有
<Pudge> jiero: 只有autoclean
<onlylove> Pudge: 小红点多好用的东西
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: ... ...  imtxc .... .... 你们都是火星娃!
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ThinkPad_X230#TrackPoint
<^k^> NaoTanRen ⇪ t: Lenovo ThinkPad X230 - ArchWiki
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Windows7下安装Ubuntu 12.04，硬盘分区失败，求助！！！（有图…… T T） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447404 原系统windows7家庭版，32位系统，计划安装ubuntu12.04双系统 1. windows下分出大概600G空间安装Ubuntu 1_windows_disk.png 2. 硬盘启动ubuntu进入安装界面（u盘，光盘启动都尝试过……）； 3. 执行umount 2_无
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: thinkpad就是奇怕
<jiero> Pudge: 我的记忆里，aptitude会无限的问我解决方案，如何卸载各种依赖。。。不记得会留下。
<onlylove> 谁知道J2EE到底是个啥米东东，怎么到处都要要架设J2EE的
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 唯一亮点不就是抗摔么，真当自己是nokia了
<jiero> Pudge: 问我都烦了。。。
<jiero> Pudge: 散热也不错
<Pudge> jiero: 那是解决依赖，为了装上新依赖，不会卸载那些已经没用的，但是自动安装的依赖
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: ..
<Pudge> jiero: 我现在一般都是aptget了，依赖出问题再aptitude。。不然时间久了一堆垃圾包装着
<jiero> Pudge: 不记得，不过synaptic是aptitude前端吧。 网上搜到了 aptitude purge `deborphan --guess-all`
<jiero> Pudge: 直接synaptic不就完了。。。你不是桌面用户么。。
<Pudge> jiero: 没装synaptic。。能command的我都不装gui，治疗还没结束
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> imtxc:  http://item.jd.com/897467.html?utm_source=fx.smzdm.com&utm_medium=tuiguang&utm_campaign=t_4298_
<^k^> jiero ⇪ ti: 【现代i80青春版】现代（HYUNDAI）i80青春版 京东店庆定制套装 无线蓝牙音箱 无线连接+手机通话+插卡播放+语音交互 活力黄【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<eexp> Pudge: apt-get也有auto-remove
<Pudge> eexp: 。。我说的是apt-get有，aptitude没有。。
<Pudge> eexp: 什么叫也有。。
<imtxc> jiero: 豪
<jiero> imtxc: 才 80元啊。
<jiero> imtxc: 豪什么。。。
<abinex>  怎么整治垃圾短信呢
<jiero> imtxc: 赶紧给我买
<imtxc> jiero: 那也豪
<abinex> 谁能帮忙整治垃圾短信
<eexp> Pudge: aptitude是自动的。
<jiero> imtxc: 靠，你都省下1/2的饭费了，还买不起么。
<jiero> imtxc: 我省下 100%
<abinex> jiero: 买什么80
<imtxc> jiero: 2/3 好么
<abinex> jiero: 帮我买一个
<jiero> abinex: 蓝牙音响+耳机。
<abinex> jiero: 帮我买一个
<jiero> abinex: 你帮我买个吧。
<Pudge> eexp: 我以前也以为是，后来发现有时候他根本不会卸载那些自动装上的依赖
<jiero> imtxc: 哦。
<abinex> jiero: LOL
<Pudge> eexp: 不知道是bug还是什么，我就不相信它了
<abinex> jiero: 你帮我想个办法整垃圾短信
<abinex> 我帮你买
<jiero> imtxc: 那省8天的钱你就可以买到了
<eexp> Pudge: 怎么可能。aptitude只是没处理好64/32的包的区别。
<jiero> abinex: 。换手机。
<imtxc> jiero: 过午不食包括中午啊
<imtxc> jiero: 乃的意思是我每天两顿饭加起来10元。。。。。
<abinex> jiero: 换手也是有垃圾短信
<jiero> imtxc: 鬼知道你不是中午之前吃午饭的。
<imtxc> 我哪有那么奢侈
<Pudge> eexp: 测试好几次了，真的，当时装当时卸载，aptget不会出问题，aptitude就会
<abinex> 号码是一样的好吗
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 10元奢侈么。。。
<Pudge> eexp: 我就是32位的，只有32位的包
<abinex> jiero: 我想知道怎么整治那丫给我发垃圾短信的孙子
<tryit> Pudge, 试试gentoo吧，就不用纠结apt或者aptitude了
<eexp> Pudge: 那是系统机制变了。multi-arch的，aptitude不认了。
<Pudge> eexp: 所以我才问这个问题，以前没发现，最近才注意到的
<eexp> 只32，不会出问题的啊
<imtxc> jiero: 评价一顿饭5元啊大佬， 5元都能买桶装的康帅傅了啊
<abinex> imtxc: 可以吃20个小包子了
<Pudge> eexp: 是啊，以前我也只用aptitude，也没发现这问题，最近突然注意到了，
<jiero> abinex: 。不是说有张贴广告法么，你也贴办证广告，留那垃圾短信。
<imtxc> apt-get 什么时候不会出问题？
<abinex> 哦
<jiero> imtxc: 没吃过。
<abinex> 那个管用么？
<jiero> imtxc: 5元买不到一个蛋糕。
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 问你, kms, 有必要吗?
<abinex> jiero: 我想用那个呼死你的软件
<jiero> abinex: 算了。不说了
<eexp> Pudge: aptitude search ~i|g i686
<Pudge> eexp: 大部分包，aptitude卸载的时候都会自动卸载那些依赖，但是少数时候，他就完全不管那些依赖，只卸载明确写出的那个包
<jiero> NaoTanRen:  http://item.jd.com/897467.html 这种东西好用么。
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 【现代i80青春版】现代（HYUNDAI）i80青春版 京东店庆定制套装 无线蓝牙音箱 无线连接+手机通话+插卡播放+语音交互 活力黄【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<eexp> 不会查下嘛。
<abinex> jiero: 额
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 要那做什么？
<Pudge> eexp: 我用apt-get试了同样的包，没这问题，我都不敢信任aptitude了
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 我想知道相比于xrandr自己调整, kms有啥优势没
<abinex> jiero: 现在什么牌子都有青葱版了？
<NaoTanRen> jiero: 不喜欢这东西..
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 我没用过 kms，不过我觉得不会有多大的好处。。。
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 节操呢
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 说的不领 230 的
<eexp> Pudge: 说半天，没明白了。系统机制变了，aptitude没跟上。就是32/64混用的事情。
 * IsoaSFlus 早上好
<eexp> 所以官方建议回apt-get了
<Pudge> eexp: 但是我只用了32位系统啊，
<Pudge> eexp: 哦，我现在基本就用aptget了
<eexp> 你查下试试。看有64的没
<eexp> 一直用apt-get，估计都清除了。
<Pudge> eexp: 没法查了，我前天换成6
<Pudge> 换成64了
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 对, 但是我老板给我定了
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 没跟我商量
<eexp> 现在64位下，系统可能偷偷就自动安了i386的包。都全自动了
<Pudge> eexp: 64确实性能高不少
<jiero> abinex: 恩。说出来。
<eexp> 好多游戏，缺省只32b
<Pudge> eexp: 恩，发现了，steam都进debian的repo了
<Pudge> eexp: 可惜还是只有32位的dota2
<abinex> jiero: 额
<eexp> 只能说aptitude被系统强奸了。
<abinex> eexp: 系统饭法了
<abinex> LOL
<Pudge> eexp: 。。。
<abinex> eexp: 2
<eexp> 或者说，aptitude的作者，不是上游，被系统甩了。
<Pudge> eexp: aptitude为啥自己写着，this aptitude does not have super cow powers
<Pudge> ee
<Pudge> eexp: 自己都不自信了么
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 这是吐槽
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 吐槽aptget？
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 恩, 吐槽那句超级牛力
 * cherrot 超级牛力～
<eexp> 抄的一句嘛。我看成是讽刺apt-get的。
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 明明aptitude比aptget先出来的啊
<eexp> 明显比apt-get高级很多嘛。
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 那句话也是先出来的?
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 不知道。
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 没准儿某个版本加上去的?
<eexp> apt-get老实，只做该做的事情。就被上游官僚接受了。lol
<eexp> aptitude可以替代各种gui软件啊。被bs了。
<Pudge> 老这样各自发展，x11-wayland，systemd-upstart，gnome-kde，debian-fedora...linux就是这样被毁掉的
<huntxu> NaoTanRen: 擁有一個win7不支持多于2sockets的情形還要報bug出來的測試team是多麽美好的一件事。。。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: ^
<huntxu> NaoTanRen: 那樣每天都有人罵了。。。
<eexp> Pudge: 也不会。只要慢慢建立统一机制，都遵循就可以了。
<NaoTanRen> huntxu: 求断句
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: +1
<eexp> huntxu: 你这样会得诺贝尔奖的。
<yil> NaoTanRen: 瞬间觉得自己脑瘫了。
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 你也没读懂?~
<Pudge> eexp: 这都20年了啊，越来越乱，
<NaoTanRen> yil: 你也没读懂?!
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 完全跟不上节奏
<eexp> 印度那文学家，就是不断句，得了奖。
<onlylove> abinex: 哎，5块20个小包子？我这边前几天还10个，这几天有没有涨价就不知道了
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: lol~ huntxu 威武
<eexp> Pudge: 你支持freedesktop.org就可以了。
<onlylove> eexp: 不是那啥，posix么
<eexp> onlylove: 啥
<onlylove> eexp: 然后systemd不是不遵守posix么
<eexp> 那不是一个事情。
<abinex> onlylove: 赶紧买面粉回来自己弄包子
<Pudge> eexp: 但是他们都遵守了么？x11一换，多少软件不兼容啊？
<eexp> 上层接口架构。都走fd路线，就统一了。
<onlylove> abinex: 我四处求爷爷告奶奶的找工作呢，哪里有时间弄面粉和包子
<abinex> onlylove: 找啥工作呢
<onlylove> abinex: 养活自己的工作
<huntxu> NaoTanRen: 他們的bug說虛擬機分配3 sockets*2 cpu，win7任務管理器顯示4個cpu，是霸個！
<eexp> 8个？
<Pudge> 还是没懂
<abinex> onlylove: 找什么样子的？软件开发》攻城狮？
<huntxu> eexp: win7最多2sockets...
<onlylove> abinex: 我不是软件开发的，别看我
<huntxu> eexp: 還要professional及以上
<NaoTanRen> huntxu: 三个sockets*2的cpu?! 三个thread*2的cup吧?
<abinex> onlylove: 那你找啥子
<eexp> 打到输出繁体字的。打到打错别字的。
<onlylove> huntxu: 那个3sockets不理解，是指怎么讲
<huntxu> NaoTanRen: sockets啊，qemu支持多個sockets的啊。。。
<onlylove> abinex: sa
<eexp> 打倒
<NaoTanRen> eexp:   <eexp> 打到输出繁体字的。打到打错别字的。   打到
<eexp> lol
<abinex> onlylove: 系统管理员
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 我艹，这你也能猜出来？
<NaoTanRen> eexp: 你先把自己打倒了...
<huntxu> onlylove: multiple cores那種情況，多個插槽
<onlylove> abinex: 坏到家helpdesk
<eexp> 好吧。打拼音的，怪字库
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 让我想到一个帖子
<abinex> onlylove: 额
<NaoTanRen> huntxu: 明白了, 你这破语法水平
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 啥?
<onlylove> huntxu: 多个槽，就是多核心了，win7的就支持2个槽？
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 有个哥们百度上发帖求歌
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 一个芝麻馅
<abinex> NaoTanRen: 你和niutouren是啥关系？
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 是吧?!
<huntxu> onlylove: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/products/system-requirements 最後一節
<^k^> huntxu ... ⇪ Windows 7 system requirements - Microsoft Windows
<onlylove> huntxu: 哦，不是多核心，是多路……
<NaoTanRen> abinex: 啥???
<huntxu> onlylove: 唔
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 歌词大概是 哦龙列龙列龙列，很好听，不知道是什么歌，有没有人知道
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 那个太弱，是后来杜撰的
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 好吧....
<huntxu> onlylove: socket->core->thread，qemu裏這麽來的
<onlylove> Pudge: lonely吧
<abinex> NaoTanRen: NiuTouRen和你是什么关系？
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: NaoTanRen 楼下强人回复，你是不是找oh lonely lonely lonely
<NaoTanRen> huntxu: 所有服务器都是这么做的... 我现在明白了...
<Pudge> 恩
<jusss> Pudge: akon
<eexp> Pudge: 这样标注，比写数字强。
<abinex> NaoTanRen: 你们的名字很像
<huntxu> NaoTanRen: 一早來就罵人了 =.=
<NaoTanRen> abinex: 同一个人
<eexp> 音译。lol
<huntxu> NaoTanRen: sigh
<abinex> NaoTanRen: LOL
<NaoTanRen> huntxu: 你骂你同事了?
<jusss> Pudge: http://www.songtaste.com/song/981162/
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ akon lonely akon 试听 -- SongTaste 用音乐倾听彼此
<huntxu> NaoTanRen: 我語氣非常不友好的把ticket關了
<eexp> jusss: 不是这吧
<huntxu> NaoTanRen: 表示懺悔
<abinex> imader人家蒸发了么？
<onlylove> Commercial servers, workstations, and other high-end PCs may have more than one physical processor. Windows 7 Professional, Enterprise, and Ultimate allow for two physical processors, providing the best performance on these computers. Windows 7 Starter, Home Basic, and Home Premium will recognize only one physical processor.
<jusss> eexp: 不是？
<onlylove> win7就支持两路
<jusss> Pudge: 是这个不
<eexp> akon的，明显不是这词
<onlylove> 多路应该要上server2008了
<huntxu> onlylove: 想要更多，掏錢買2008 lol
<NaoTanRen> huntxu: ... ... 你回复是: tmd你丫找win32来, 还只能显示一个cup呢!   是不是?
<eexp> 花栗鼠唱的啊。 jusss
<huntxu> NaoTanRen: ...
<Pudge> jusss: 什么渣渣，明显不是这个
<jusss> eexp: 花栗鼠是什么？
<NaoTanRen> 为啥我会拼成cup... cpu...
<eexp> 。。
<jusss> Pudge: .
<abinex> onlylove: sr2008明显就是win7的服务版本
<abinex> LOL
<jusss> Pudge: 中文歌？
<eexp> 艾尔文和花栗鼠
<huntxu> NaoTanRen: 你ntr開始沒啊。。
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: 你应该这样，你找dos来还一个不显示呢
<eexp> onlylove: 这抬杠的
<jusss> eexp: 动画片。。。
<eexp> NaoTanRen: 你就知道cup
<onlylove> abinex: 08应该说是vista开始的，就是nt6server
<eexp> 满脑子的cup
<Pudge> jusss: http://baike.baidu.com/view/147299.htm
<NaoTanRen> huntxu: 毫无进展...
<^k^> Pudge ... ⇪ Lonely_百度百科
<NaoTanRen> eexp: momo
<onlylove> abinex: 03是nt5server
<huntxu> NaoTanRen: momo
<jusss> eexp: 就小时候看过些日本小动漫，现在都没看动漫了
 * huntxu 抱抱jiero
<abinex> onlylove: 额
<abinex> jiero: momo
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 对于一个大于4G的文件，每次md5sum的结果都不一样 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447405 md5sum CentOS-6.4-x86_64-bin-DVD1.iso 70850853dbd2ae2eda349a2620ebde8e CentOS-6.4-x86_64-bin-DVD1.iso md5sum CentOS-6.4-x86_64-bin-DVD1.iso 88e2892b1b949a7730bbf06d46474778 CentOS-6.4-x86_64-bin-DVD1.iso md5sum CentOS-6.4-x86_64-bin-DVD1.iso ae3399c3f367c4377c7e38c4d98b0095 CentO
<^k^> > S-6.4-x86_64-bin-DVD1.iso 怎么每次都不一样 统计信息: 发表于 由 xcn — 2013-08-15 10:37
<roylez> huntxu: 基佬
<eexp> 是吧。 jusss 有时候可以看看
<huntxu> NaoTanRen_Work: /nick NaoTanRen_noprogress
<abinex> imtxc_away: 捏捏
<huntxu> roylez: 基樂
<huntxu> roylez: 你回武漢買別墅了啊
<Pudge> jusss: USA VISH 最经典，没有之一
<eexp> 别野
<Pudge> USAVICH
<roylez> eexp: 卖搞野
<abinex> eexp: 别也
<huntxu> eexp: 住什麽什麽山莊的那個最好別
<eexp> 那要被强拆的啊
<jusss> Pudge: nana这个。。。是grandma的意思吧
<abinex> eexp: 楼顶别也
<eexp> roylez: 要是被强拆，4台空调送我吧。
<huntxu> roylez: 你在香港呆了幾年？沒學會粵語？
<jusss> eexp: 最近就看过一部动漫，剧场版Q
<abinex> eexp: 太贪心
<Pudge> jusss: 一集90秒，没有任何对白，里面有个兔子叫普京，我的最爱
<eexp> Q
<roylez> huntxu: 这是闽南话好不？
<eexp> abinex: 他家空调多。你能咋的。
<jusss> eexp: 难道我记错了？
<roylez> huntxu: 没玩过大富翁么？
<abinex> eexp: 那全部要了
<huntxu> roylez: 閩南話我從小說，別鬧
<roylez> huntxu: ...
<jusss> eexp: 当时下的那个有4.3G,然后同学的电脑看看自动关机了，
<eexp> roylez: 阿土伯？
<abinex> eexp: 别浪费，顺便帮我要
<roylez> huntxu: 你说的是山寨版
<roylez> eexp: .
<eexp> huntxu: 你的语言，越来越费解了。小心。
<huntxu> roylez: 正宗的啊，不受江浙吳話的影響
<jusss> eexp: 后来说用u盘拷到别的电脑上看吧，全是fat32的u盘，，，烤不了，最后又在那台随时会自动关机的电脑上看完了Q
<eexp> jusss: hoho fat
<roylez> huntxu: 正宗山寨版，渣渣
<huntxu> roylez: 福建的，都和後來撤退的內陸國軍混了的
<eexp> nnnnd 点了一次百度vip，现在要我续费。
<huntxu> 神啥都是vip用戶
<eexp> vip没啥好处 啊
<jusss> eexp: 日本怎么都是短腿。。。
<jusss> eexp: 连偶像团体都是短腿。。。
<eexp> 头天中午去银行，拿一个vip号，居然居然不叫号。
<eexp> jusss: 啥短腿
<eexp> 人？
<jusss> eexp: 嗯
<eexp> 那都是，看av就知道
<jusss> eexp: 日本女的普遍短腿
<jusss> eexp: 看高丽棒子的腿比日本长多了
<eexp> 就滨崎步，是长的。
<eexp> 7头身。号称
<eexp> 腿长了，海风大，站不稳
<jusss> eexp: 欧洲那些大洋马，身高1米80以上的
<eexp> 这要问乐乐。。。乐乐喜欢看欧美a片
<Pudge> jusss: http://imagebin.org/267631 看了这张图，你就明白了
<onlylove> jusss: 本来就那样啊，身高才一米五，你要多长的腿
<Pudge> jusss: 同样身高的非欧亚女人
<eexp> Pudge: 查。你这都研究得透彻啊
<jusss> Pudge: 黑人腿长。。。
<Pudge> eexp: 。。。我只是借鉴别人的图
<jusss> onlylove: 1米78，找个和我一样高的女的
<onlylove> Pudge: 这是非洲人擅长田径的原因么
<jiero> Pudge: 农牧民族性质差异。
<eexp> 黑人进化慢。腿长长了，才进化完毕。
<jiero> onlylove: 打猎的放牧的都会跑
<Pudge> jiero: 对的，农耕民族就这样
<jusss> eexp: 找个腿长的，姿势什么的就没问题了
<Pudge> 狩猎民族需要跑，腿长
<onlylove> jusss: 有啥难找的
<eexp> jusss: 你反了。那样你需要踩高鞋子。
<jiero> jusss: 你要找俄罗斯的白人？
<Pudge> 农耕的老要蹲下来，腿长重心高，累死了
<onlylove> 那为啥非洲的要比欧洲的长呢
<onlylove> 非洲动物跑得快？
<eexp> onlylove: 要追赶啊
<Pudge> onlylove: 欧洲人骑马多，非洲主要靠奔跑
<onlylove> eexp: 欧洲的不用追？
<jusss> eexp: ...她腿折叠一半，我半蹲伏，正好的高度，不需要高跟鞋，
<jiero> onlylove: 非洲热，跑得多，冷得地方一般习惯伏击
<jusss> jiero: 我要找乌克兰
<eexp> 欧洲的，多落后哦。山地追猎。
<eexp> jusss: 何必折叠
<jiero> onlylove: 欧洲那远程武器多，
<eexp> jiero: lol
<jiero> eexp: 。。
<onlylove> jusss: 你先学好乌克兰语，搞定语言障碍
<jusss> eexp: behind
<eexp> jusss: 推荐乌克兰的芭比一家。
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • [求助]联想笔记本G470在ubuntu下并不使用交流电源供电。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447406 我插上了电源，可是却不供电。还是用的笔记本电池。求大神，可以怎么解决。我刚装的时候是供电的。可现在不知到怎么了。只用笔记本电池。ubuntu12.10. 统计信息: 发表于 由 371010248 — 2013-08-15 10:41
<jiero> jusss: 你要找妹子，她们变丑变老时丢弃换人么。
<jiero> eexp: 坏人你是。
<eexp> jiero: 啥。
<jusss> onlylove: 。。。肢体语言
<eexp> jusss: http://imagebin.org/267632
<onlylove> jusss: 你和中国人聊天都肢体语言啊
<jusss> onlylove: 跟乌克兰
<onlylove> jusss: 整天肢体语言不累么
<jiero> onlylove: 不累啊，因为习以为常。
<jiero> onlylove: 所谓生命在于运动不需要有意识的去运动。
<onlylove> 那光线不好的时候呢
<jiero> 日常任何行动都锻炼就好了，
<jiero> onlylove: 摸！
<jiero> jusss: 你会吧。
<onlylove> jusss: 你要用力道不同和位置不同的摸表达不同的意思么？
<Pudge> NaoTanRen_Work: 这频道还有救吗
<jiero> onlylove:  http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/725be3a5jw1e7gjy49ixsj20ef0jita3.jpg
<jiero> Pudge: 风尚
<jusss> "格力空调的遥控器都是所有型号通用的。。。。。。于是我刚才拿着我家的遥控器去街上逛了一圈。把那些开着空调的都给他调成制暖模式，然后默默转身离开深藏功与名。。。。"
<jiero> jusss: 。。。
<mk3548208> jusss, 好邪恶  ^_^
<jusss> mk3548208: 不是我。。。
<NaoTanRen_Work> Pudge: 没救了...
<Chaos`Eternal> 有人玩hurd么
<onlylove> 你们怎么能见死不救啊
<Pudge> 飞了吧
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-51-generic #77-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 24 20:21:10 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • winff自带zh_CN.po而不显示中文的解决方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447410 Code: cd /usr/share/winff/languages sudo cp winff.zh_CN.po winff.zh.po 将winff.zh_CN.po改名为winff.zh.po就是了 要繁体的就改那个zh_TW的 统计信息: 发表于 由 daf3707 — 2013-08-15 11:55
<ZWindL> hellp
<ZWindL> hello
<^k^> ZWindL:点点点.  12:23 
 * ZWindL Hey guys
 * ZWindL Hey guys
<elj1123> :)
<ZWindL> :]
<GODDOG> ：—）
<ZWindL> GODDOG.~# 好长的脸。。
<GODDOG> ZWindL: 哈哈 记得 Linux第一版的时候 作者发消息也是这个表情
<ZWindL> GODDOG.~# 第一版。。。额。。。无语。。好久远
 * ZWindL 有木有玩uplink的，linux中有汉化的吗？
<GODDOG> ZWindL: 为什么我觉wget软件下载大的网站的时候 －k 命令就不灵敏了呢？
<ZWindL> GODDOG.~# 没感觉，从来只用这个命令下源码，平常用multiget
<GODDOG> ZWindL: 我看看那个
<ZWindL> GODDOG.~# 怎么样？好用吧
<GODDOG> ZWindL: 这个是图形界面的？
<GODDOG> ZWindL: 我还没下载下来啊
<palomino|working> 额..我为啥把 GODDOG 看成 GOOGLE 了..
<abinex> http://static.oschina.net/uploads/img/201308/15075337_BtfY.jpg
<GODDOG> abinex: 树莓派 IO？
<abinex> 嗯
<GODDOG> abinex: 给个网址看看
<abinex> GODDOG: 等下
<GODDOG> palomino|working: goddog  神与狗
<ZWindL> GODDOG.~# g3 shell里multiget有bug
<GODDOG> ZWindL: 哦
<abinex> GODDOG: http://raspberry.io/
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ Raspberry IO
<palomino|working> 神狗
<abinex> palomino|working: 应该是天狗
<sjd_zeus> IBM 特么不靠谱呀
<abinex> sjd
<sjd_zeus> ?
<abinex> sjd_zeus: 何以见得i
<abinex> sjd_zeus: 怎么不靠谱了？
<GODDOG> ZWindL:  multiget官网打不开
<sjd_zeus> abinex, 上周买的ibm x3850 今天就brd警灯常亮了
<abinex> sjd_zeus: 我觉得是灰常不靠谱
<ZWindL> GODDOG.~# 。。我记得默认源里就有二进制包。。
<GODDOG> ZWindL: 这样的？
<GODDOG> ZWindL: 表示 wget已经下载了N久
<ZWindL> GODDOG.~# 。。。直接apt-get 完事～
<GODDOG> ZWindL: 在用Unix
<GODDOG> ZWindL: 所以很头痛
<sjd_zeus> axel多线程下载比较爽的说
<GODDOG> sjd_zeus: axel有把网站的网页自动变更本地地址的参数吗？
<sjd_zeus> GODDOG, man了一下，没这个参数呀
<GODDOG> 突然发现 axel都没有递归下载的参数
<ZWindL> GODDOG.~# 哪款unix？一直想用mac来着。
<sjd_zeus> mac的桌面漂亮
<GODDOG> ZWindL: 是的 Mac OSX
<sjd_zeus> GODDOG, 有钱人呀
<GODDOG> sjd_zeus: 在man 里面还指明了是下载一个file
<ZWindL> GODDOG.~# 额。。山狮？
<GODDOG> 哎
<GODDOG> ZWindL: osx是猎豹吧 还是什么 不知道
<GODDOG> 表示 wget仍在下载中
<ZWindL> GODDOG.~# X是罗马数字10, 最新的10.7还是10.8来着 名字是山狮。。  mac下没有好用的下载软件吗？
<GODDOG> ZWindL: 我想找一个能下载整个网站的工具
<sjd_zeus> 下载单文件axel比wget要快很多
<sjd_zeus> GODDOG, wget就可以呀，还要找啥呢
<GODDOG> sjd_zeus: wget 太慢了
<ZWindL> sjd_zeus.~# +1
<GODDOG> 我看它 每次在下载一个网页之前 都要反映一下 这个时间大概0.4秒 之后它用0.2秒把网页下载下来
<ZWindL> 换win咯～～
 * ZWindL bye everyone~~
<GODDOG> bey
<jiero> pud
<jiero> 启动时间。
<jiero> 一个好的操作系统，就是你能忘记他存在。
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-51-generic #77-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 24 20:21:10 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<abinex> Pudge: 早
<yil> goagent 支持 git:// 协议吗？
<d7s3> 支持吧， 只要支持SSH就行
<Pudge> abinex: 早你妹，智商哥
<d7s3> 不要粗口！！！
<abinex> Pudge: nidaye
<d7s3> hehe
<yil> 有人配置过 goagent 和 git 库，翻墙 git :// 吗？
<abinex> Pudge: 你大爷的
<abinex> Pudge: 兔子
<Pudge> NaoTanRen_Work: 求op
<Pudge> iMadper: kuai
<abinex> iMadper: 然是你
<yil> 求 goagent + git:// 的配置链接。。。。
<abinex> iMadper: 果然是你啊
<Pudge> iMadper: 我要提高屏道整体智商
<iMadper> Pudge: 去你妹的!
<iMadper> Pudge: 你不ban?!
<Pudge> iMadper: 不会。。
<iMadper> Pudge: /mode #ubuntu-cn +b x!x
<iMadper> pud
<d7s3> T了又来了哇
<abinex> Pudge:  额
<Pudge> iMadper: 算了，不能太绝了
<iMadper> Pudge: 随时管我要.
<abinex> Pudge: 跟你打招呼，还T我
<Pudge> iMadper: 恩，先去睡会。。
<Pudge> abinex: 粗口+智商！！
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-51-generic #77-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 24 20:21:10 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<abinex> iMadper: 我啥时侯粗口了
<abinex> 没呢
<iMadper> abinex: 别问我.
<abinex> Pudge: 啥时候？
<huntxu> iMadper: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/288767 咋樣
<^k^> huntxu ... ⇪ 神价格！降$50！new balance 新百伦 MW978 GTX 越野徒步鞋 $39.99（约￥330）_Joe's new balance outlet优惠_运动户外_什么值得买
<adam8157> huntxu: 爬山不错
<huntxu> adam8157: 逃了沒
<adam8157> huntxu: 待价而沽
<iMadper> huntxu: 平时穿, 不是很舒服的吧>?
<adam8157> huntxu: 你跑了?
<adam8157> huntxu: 这鞋只适合爬山
<huntxu> adam8157: 我上班時間不操作
<eexp> iMadper: .. ntr http://imagebin.org/267644
<iMadper> huntxu: 就买慢跑鞋吧, 胡须叔
<iMadper> eexp: 番号?
<huntxu> iMadper: 沒錢，球送
<iMadper> adam8157: 我能kick了 huntxu 吗? 最看不得有钱人哭穷了
<huntxu> ...
<adam8157> iMadper: 他最让你看不得的不是有钱, 而是有妹子
<freeflying> huntxu: 这个不适合跑步
<iMadper> adam8157: 不呀, 我想找妹子不难的
<adam8157> iMadper: 他最让你看不得的不是有钱, 而是有心仪的妹子
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 这倒是... 你这一说, 我就更想kick了 huntxu 了.
<iMadper> adam8157: 谢谢你给了我足够的理由kick他
<adam8157> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> adam8157: 你真是好人
<iMadper> eexp: 问你呢, 番号
<iMadper> eexp: 没番号你说个xx...
<eexp> 丫丫的。自己找。
<eexp> 只是给你一个图片
<iMadper> eexp: 没番号你说个xx... ... ...
 * iMadper ee不乖...
<abinex> http://news.qq.com/a/20130815/006905.htm
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 丈夫用假钻戒做七夕礼物 被妻子暴打致头破血流_新闻_腾讯网
<tryit> eexp, 内存初始化太繁琐了……
<tryit> eexp, 头大
<adam8157> huntxu: http://sports.163.com/13/0815/10/96AH506300051C8V.html#p=95A9KRVG00D80005  坑的不多, 不开心
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 太阳报:贝尔加盟皇马达协议 转会费达8100万镑_网易体育
<imtxc> 什么
<imtxc> adam8157: 膜拜
<adam8157> imtxc: 乖
<imtxc> iMadper: kick 了胡须
<iMadper> imtxc: ??? hun
<iMadper> huntxu: ???
<eexp> iMadper: 掐掐。nnnd
<iMadper> eexp: ToT
<imtxc> iMadper: kick huntxu 啊～～ 怕什么，算我账上
<eexp> tryit: 赶紧加入某工作团体，否则你会脑力消耗完的。
<iMadper> imtxc:  为什么?
<imtxc> iMadper: 因为今天特别特别想踢人，随机一看，看到了胡须。。。。
<tryit> eexp, 比如呢？
<imtxc> 事实上踢谁都可以
<eexp> tryit: 现在可以找工作了嘛
<tryit> eexp, 现在还在裸机阶段，linux驱动还没开始……
 * jiero 摸摸 huntxu
<eexp> 全靠自己。太费功夫了
<imtxc> jiero: 今天莫名其妙的心情太太太太差了
<eexp> 咋今天都打击嘘嘘。
<jiero> imtxc: 玩泥巴。。。
<eexp> imtxc: 你的照片呢
<jiero> imtxc: 揉虐纸团
<imtxc> eexp: 不是给过你么，我没有别的照片，实在太难看没法拍
<jiero> imtxc: 用纸张打妹子
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 用纸张打妹子？
<yil> imtxc: 每月总有几天心情差，而且莫名其妙。
<imtxc> onlylove: 用飞机纸打
<eexp> imtxc: 说你看中的那尤物的
<imtxc> 飞机纸好邪恶啊
<onlylove> 好高深
<onlylove> 出去剪头发，然后回来继续搞离职手续，真烦
<onlylove> imtxc: 飞机纸怎么打妹子……
<sjd_zeus> 离职手续有啥麻烦的
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 需要魔都签字，我人在帝都
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 喵的邮件发过去到现在没回来，难道直接传真回公司了还是怎么着
<eexp> 传真嘛
<onlylove> 说好了签好了扫描给我
<eexp> 是不是离职，那些发的衣服都要收回。
<onlylove> 然后我带着打印的扫描件去石景山
<eexp> 胸牌
<onlylove> eexp: 没给我发过衣服，狗牌已经交了
<eexp> 没正式的服装的？
<sjd_zeus> O(∩_∩)O哈哈~，我们这破公司连个工服都没有
<onlylove> eexp: 我讨厌对着装有要求的公司
<onlylove> eexp: 一旦说有着装要求，基本我就直接说拜拜
<onlylove> 剪头发去
<abinex> http://v.qq.com/cover/e/em4prz6i4bq82m5.html?vid=q00123wahd5
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 北京楼顶别墅今日开拆 全景航拍视频曝光 - 高清在线观看 - 腾讯视频
<jiero> onlylove 哦。
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 【处女贴】求字体配置方案，能和WIN下的Mactype效果匹敌的（有截图） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447412 试了各种font.conf，还是没达到想要的效果…… Ubuntu下开启抗锯齿后字体变得很细，阅读困难。某度贴吧首页是宋体，可以明显的感觉到 下面是mactype的渲染效果，据说它也是用的freetype
<^k^> > 库…… （请用原比例查看） 3.png 2.png 1.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 fuyufjh — 2013-08-15 14: …
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 方便的设置字体 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447416 不需要安装tweak类的软件。 Code: ● gsettings list-recursively |g font-name 397:org.gnome.desktop.interface document-font-name 'ZhunYuan 10' 399:org.gnome.desktop.interface font-name 'ZhunYuan 10' 414:org.gnome.desktop.interface monospace-font-name 'Vera Sans YuanTi Mono Medium 11' 1072:com.canonical.
<^k^> > unity-greeter font-name 'Ubuntu 11' 会-h，会tab补全就成。 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 201 …
<chenshaoju> fdb713 =3=
<fdb713> chenshaoju: =3=
<iMadper> efibootmgr
<iMadper> ....
<huntxu> chenhaixiao: 少據大大
<iMadper> huntxu: 胡须叔. 你们测qemu的固件吗?
<huntxu> iMadper: 固件？啥意思
<iMadper> huntxu: qemu的OVMF
<jiero> huntxu: 胡须叔叔。
<huntxu> iMadper: 不懂，怎麽用的啊。。。
<iMadper> huntxu: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/tianocore/index.php?title=How_to_run_OVMF
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: SourceForge.net: How to run OVMF - tianocore
<huntxu> iMadper: 不測，這跟我們一點關聯都沒啊。。。
<iMadper> huntxu: ....
<iMadper> huntxu: 测一下吧, 然后告诉我结果...
<iMadper> huntxu: 测一下pstore
<iMadper> huntxu: 我懒得装qemu了
<huntxu> iMadper: g-un gun3 滾
<iMadper> huntxu: ToT
<huntxu> #小hunt拼音學堂
<huntxu> iMadper: 乃怎麽又變qemu了，果然是java到硬件全場景guru
<iMadper> huntxu: 我现在的工作仅包括: 内存管理/uefi 没有啥狗屁java
<huntxu> iMadper: 一日java，終身污點
<iMadper> huntxu: 屁, 我压根儿也一行java没写过
<iMadper> huntxu: 我写的是jruby!
<Niac> ruby好有型的样子
<Niac> 等着国庆学python
<iMadper> Niac: 为啥要等国庆? 不是三小时看完a byte of python就行了吗?
 * iMadper 坐等python党出来辟谣. 
<pewu> 学python上官网啊
<Niac> 我也不知道，时间多点，学的好点吧
<Niac> python代码看着好舒服啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 不逃是個錯誤
<adam8157> huntxu: 大错误
<huntxu> adam8157: 難道你也沒逃。
<iMadper> Niac: 越早开始, 学得越好.
<iMadper> pewu: python官网不是色情网站吗?
<adam8157> huntxu: 差1分到我的卖价 没卖出去
<huntxu> ... adam8157
<pewu> 那个是python。com
<pewu> 真不知道你天天上的是啥。。。
<iMadper> pewu: 我从不上python的网站...
<Niac> --！默默的记下，下班回去看
<iMadper> pewu: 我天天上smzdm呀
<iMadper> pewu: 你不知道?!
<pewu> = =
<pewu> Niac: 从此以后你想学python了就默默的打开python.com
<freeflying> 这个礼拜帝都真热
<huntxu> freeflying: 我都熱中暑了啊。。。之前肚子漲了兩天+渾身乏力
<huntxu> 這兩晚開著空調睡才好了
<liemehoc> 怎么揩单位的油    在家用单位的电话打长途
<jiero> adam8157: huntxu 股票套住了两只狼么。。。
<jiero> lol
<freeflying> huntxu: 今早跑步状态很差，太闷了
<freeflying> 跑完居然小腿抽筋
<zhuifeng> freeflying: 缺钙
<zhuifeng> freeflying: 蓝瓶的，好喝的
<Niac> --！调皮
<iMadper> huntxu: 你这症状, 是怀孕了.
<huntxu> adam8157: 我這破本一天就ntp差1s =。=
<adam8157> huntxu: 赞
<zhuifeng> 卖ssh帐号，卖网络硬盘谁要。。。。国外的
<jiero> huntxu: 好孩子。我爸爸的台式机windows根本无法无法网络同步时间。
 * jiero msg huntxu 你是如何隐藏 email的呢，别人的email都可以从 gtalk上看到，你的不行。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 少打了一个。。。
<jiero> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<huntxu> 不知道啊，沒做過設置
<jiero> 还是搞错了。
<huntxu> 可能在google settings裏有吧
<jiero> huntxu: 昨天我试验了，看了好多人的 amazon wishlist
<huntxu> jiero: 咋看的 =.=
<jiero> 。。。我发现我这里 twitter 被屏蔽了。。。
<jiero> huntxu: 直接输入他们的邮箱啊。
<jiero> huntxu: 比如蓉蓉的 啊当的
<huntxu> jiero: 這也能看wishlist？
<eexp> 查询欠费账单，请稍候
<jiero> iMadper 你的还不更新？
<iMadper> jiero: 懒得...
<jiero> huntxu:   Crucial 美光 m4 128G 2.5英寸 SATA SSD固态硬盘(CT128M​4SSD2) 此商品只剩下4件，赶快购买。
<jiero> iMadper: 。
<eexp> 谁taobao代交电费的。
<jiero> huntxu: 。。。你竟然把真名放上了。。。
<jiero> huntxu: 你的名字真奇葩。。。
<huntxu> jiero: =.= 噗
<huntxu> jiero: 原來可以查看其他人的wishlist的
<jiero> huntxu: 我的是英文的，因为是美国amazon的，
<adam8157> jiero: 哈哈
<huntxu> jiero: 可是我不是在美國的注冊的啊
 * adam8157 还好我的心愿单都清空了
<jiero> adam8157: Kingston 金士顿 DataTraveler 111/32GB 优盘 你怎么买这么大的
<jiero> huntxu: 不知道怎么办。。。
<huntxu> jiero: 還能看到對方買了啥？
<adam8157> jiero: 你怎么看到的, 我明明都清空了
<jiero> adam8157: 你被我调查了。
<jiero> huntxu: 恩。
<eexp> jiero: 查啥东西
<jiero> adam8157: 告 amazon吧，因为你公开了 wishlist
<adam8157> jiero: 删了的都能看到??
<jiero> eexp: 就是亚马逊的心愿单，我从联系人中一个一个查了好多人想买或者被帮助购买的东西。
<jiero> adam8157: 不是，是有人帮你买了，就留底
<huntxu> jiero: 購買的能看到嗎？
<jiero> huntxu: 不能。
<huntxu> jiero: 額，也就是只能查wishlist咯？
<jiero> huntxu:对啊。
<jiero> huntxu: 看蓉蓉的一堆一堆的书籍
<huntxu> jiero: 能設置不給查麽？
<jiero> huntxu: 我不知道哦。你看看吧。
<jiero> huntxu: 没人给你买吧。。。
<jiero> huntxu: 你还是空的呢。
<huntxu> jiero: 我有啊，裏面有內容啊
<eexp> jiero: 还搞这种弱智的东西。。当小孩子末。
<huntxu> jiero: 我設置了，你再試試看
<huntxu> adam8157: /sys下的內容，有沒api可以讀到？還是只能用fs的方式來看
<adam8157> huntxu: 就那么读吧
<huntxu> adam8157: 就是只能通過fs訪問對吧
<adam8157> huntxu: 是的, 除非别人再给你封装一道
<huntxu> adam8157: 哦
<iMadper> adam8157: 刚才试了一下自然码打字.... 发现蛋疼....
<jiero> huntxu: 你本来就没被完成的心愿吧。。。
<adam8157> iMadper: 建议试试二笔输入法
<huntxu> jiero: 是的
<iMadper> adam8157: 二b输入法.... 豪
<adam8157> iMadper: 建议你试试的
<jiero> eexp: 小孩子。
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 我听过, 去看看情况
<iMadper> adam8157: 现在提笔忘字.. 烦躁
<iMadper> 由于”二“字在一些地区语言中有贬义的含义，不少网友提议将输入法名称改为两笔输入法，所以二笔和两笔这两个名称都可用来表达同样的输入法。
<iMadper> 为什么只说二, 不黑二b呢....
<jiero> eexp: 你没有呢。
<eexp> jiero: 啥。我都不去那的
<Niac> 你们一个公司的啊
<eexp> 网络流量，呈现摩天大楼的形状，难道被限速了。
<eexp> iMadper: 下午下了4个片子了。
<Niac> 看得完吗
<jiero> eexp: 你去哪里？
<jiero> eexp: 这个心愿单设计不错。
<jiero> eexp: 很多人懒得启齿或者觉得说出来麻烦。
<eexp> 亚马孙。不去
<jiero> eexp: 去哪里
<jiero> eexp: 好处是送货上门也不用打电话给我，我当时最讨厌就是快递给电话问位置。
<eexp> 你个白袋鼠。不和你说了。
<iMadper> eexp: 小心身体
<jiero> eexp: 你还记得上次电话么。。。当成快递了。。。
<jiero> lol
 * jiero 拜神
<eexp> jiero: 上次？
<jiero> eexp: 你唯一拨通一次。。。
<jiero> 我当成快递了。。。
<eexp> 哦。
<jiero> eexp: 阿姨
<eexp> iMadper: 今天很无聊了。找一堆torrent，有兴趣？
<eexp> jiero: 你的集资呢。启动没。
<freeflying> eexp: av?
<eexp> freeflying: 你有兴趣？给你开dlna口。lol
<freeflying> eexp: dlna能透过你的路由器？
<eexp> 我都固定ip啊。这算啥。
<alpha080> 3322?
<alpha080> ddns?
<jiero> eexp: 我没集资啊。
<jiero> eexp: 这两天本来准备参加个字体比赛，但是决定临阵脱逃。
<iMadper> eexp: 没.
<eexp> 字体，那费劲的事情。
<eexp> 附近没台球城
<eexp> 无聊
<alpha080> 那就是直接找运营商了？
<alpha080> 我这边要多加钱才行
<iMadper> eexp: 安城安娜
<eexp> jiero: http://huaban.com/pins/98717323/
<^k^> eexp ... ⇪ 严严严同学采集到平面学习路 - 花瓣
<eexp> iMadper: 啥。。不看
<jiero> eexp: 台球，打法式的好玩啊。
<CNZD> 有人吗
<^k^> CNZD:点点点.  16:17 
<iMadper> jiero: 更新我的list了
<CNZD> :)
<eexp> jiero: 开龙？不好玩
<eexp> 想起了，洗浴城有美式
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。300元的椅子啊。
<iMadper> jiero: 是的.
<jiero> iMadper: 让我想到 adam8157 要 1300 元的椅子。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 他是土豪, 比不了
<iMadper> adam8157: ^^
<adam8157> jiero: iMadper 还没买呢
<iMadper> 想想也不许!
<adam8157> http://wiki.mbalib.com/wiki/融资融券
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ MBA智库百科，全球最大的中文经管百科
<jiero> adam8157: 我们每天想想你是壕，总有一天你会给我们点田地的。
<eexp> adam8157: 你的屁股真金贵。
<cherrot> adam8157, 你的屁股真金贵
<jiero> 。。。
<cherrot> adam8157, 不平等对待。。
 * jiero 抱抱牺牲过的 cherrot
<cherrot> jiero, :(
<eexp> 额。该踢。
<iMadper> jiero: 更新了...
<cherrot> eexp, 还落井下石！
<onlylove> cherrot: 你如果在神前面，就是神起哄了
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<eexp> 第一个人说，是不带色彩的。跟着说的，肯定居心不良。
<iMadper> jiero: 怎么了?
<jiero> adam8157: 说实在的 iMadper 也是壕。。。
<cherrot> onlylove, 那我的罪名就是带头滋事了  哎 屌丝终归屌丝
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu12.04启动到/scripts/init-bottom...done后光标闪烁,进不去系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447417 ubuntu12.04启动到/scripts/init-bottom...done后光标闪烁,进不去系统,请问怎么能修复好 统计信息: 发表于 由 cnwppp — 2013-08-15 16:15
 * cherrot 拜壕等分田
<jiero> iMadper: 话说 EIZO那有特别意义么，除了对打印那些。
<iMadper> jiero: 提升逼格.
<iMadper> jiero: 再有人跟我说苹果的屏幕好, 我就跟他说, 苹果的屏幕色彩还原太差, 还不如我的杂牌显示器呢
 * jiero 可是没啥艺术诉求，轻视艺术为追逐人类共性的回溯探索形式，建立在过去经验的非创新——用重新发现给人愉悦。 以识别为目的制作字体。一眼看去不懂就不想去有继续追求。
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<eexp> adam8157: 你肯定是想我的椅子。 http://imagebin.org/267656
<jiero> iMadper: 我的2显示器色彩都好。。。但是好多人不喜欢，因为我用暖色。。。
<jiero> 多数人用冷色。。。发青，我的发黄。。。
 * jiero 喜欢发黄的色彩。。。
<adam8157> eexp: 好多焊锡丝
<eexp> @@
<jiero> eexp: 阿姨是烟鬼
<iMadper> jiero: 我决定, 删掉那个eizo, 因为, 其实我不是很喜欢...
<huntxu> jiero: 我也是冷色的
<eexp> jiero: 看出啥牌子了？
<jiero> huntxu: 笔记本没得挑。
<jiero> eexp: 什么牌子？
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 高手请进：安装64位的Ubuntu13.04后4G内存变为1.8G http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447421 电脑的内存为4G，在Bios中也显示为4G，但是在安装的Ubuntu13.04中显示内存为1.8G，我确认过系统为64位的。 该电脑的型号为Thinkpad E430（32541E9），2G独显，买的时候预装的是WIN8，我折腾Ubuntu的时候搞得现在进不了WIN
<^k^> > 8了。基本的背景信息就是这些了（更详细的见京东上这个机子的介绍 http://item.jd.com …
<jiero> huntxu: 哦。一般卖的都是冷色，除非稍微专业点的。。。
<nyfair> 你们这群壕
<nyfair> eexp: torrent给我
<eexp> 早没了
<jiero> nyfair: 壕。  Dominions 4: Thrones of Ascension 要出了，等你第一个入手。
<jiero> nyfair:  ï¿¥181.92
<jiero> http://www.illwinter.com/dom4/
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Dominions 4
<jiero> 亚马逊还卖影印版，到底什么事影印版？
<liemehoc> 有没有modem支持通过互联网转发rj11的数据
<onlylove> adsl猫不就是用电话线通信的么
<ikk-> jiero: 就是高清复印机
<jiero> ikk-: 哦。
<jiero> ikk-: google干的事情哈。
<ikk-> jiero: google是扫描成电子版
<jiero> 谷歌已经 退出中国多年了
<jiero> ikk-: 然后再打印吧。
<jiero> 那也不是影印～
<ikk-> 影印版就是直接高清复印
<adam8157> nyfair: 腐女
<jiero> adam8157: 腐男
<adam8157> jiero: 卧槽
<ikk-> jiero: 电子版支持关键字搜索，不如影印版是图片，不支持搜索
<ikk-> 不然
<onlylove> jiero: 就知道影印版接近于原版，属于质量比较好的书
<jiero> onlylove: 我没见过有直接标记这个的，刚才看到有直接卖那种书籍，所以好奇。
<jiero> adam8157: 当妈。
<adam8157> jiero: 纸质书影印版的意思基本是"原文"
<jiero> adam8157: 我买了稻香村月饼竟然是北京产的，上当受骗啊。
<onlylove> jiero: 稻香村不是北京产你要苏州的？
<jiero> onlylove: 为啥不要苏州的。
<onlylove> jiero: 为啥不要北京的
<jiero> onlylove: 感觉材料会不同吧。
<onlylove> jiero: 苏州稻香村和北京稻香村的差距就是价格
<jiero> onlylove: 北京的便宜对吧。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 苏稻便宜
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 为啥呢。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 印象里面苏州的是北京的一半左右
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。我妈去上海，别人送的就是稻香村。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 稻香村的京八件那是北京当地的物件
<abinex> jiero: 求送桂林月饼
<adam8157> jiero: 铜球
<abinex> jiero: 月饼是啥味道
<jiero> onlylove abinex  adam8157 。。。
 * jiero 真不知道。
<abinex> jiero: 嗯
<abinex> jiero: 还没到7月半就生产的月饼到了中秋还能吃么/
 * jiero 的大姨妈每年去月饼作坊帮工，所以每年带十多公斤月饼回家。
<abinex> //？
<ikk-> 月饼放个3年都不会坏，是不是买到防腐剂月饼了？ 还是新鲜做出来的放心
<jiero> abinex: 保质期挺长的 80天。
<abinex> jiero: 保质期越长越有问题
 * jiero 这个是 20130813制作的，
<yil> \r\n
<jiero> abinex: 有个保质期30天的我没买因为已经买了这个了。
<abinex> jiero: 防腐添加超量了
<elleys> 一般好吃的月饼只能放半个月左右吧
<jiero> abinex: 月饼本身就真空包装的吧。
<jiero> elleys: 你说的是肉类的？
<abinex> jiero: elleys最好买的新鲜做的
<elleys> 不是啊
<elleys> 我说的是味道
<abinex> elleys: 刚出炉的
<onlylove> jiero: 传统工艺烤的就是半个月
<jiero> elleys: 哦。
<elleys> 恩,最鲜美
<jiero> onlylove: 哦。不太清楚差异。。。
<abinex> elleys: 梧州有一家月饼不错
<jiero> 月饼时节就那么几天
<jiero> 送过去了。
<huntxu> iMadper: Network Processor的東西現在還靠譜麽
<abinex> 我忘记叫什么名字了
<jiero> 19.8元的月饼。。。
<jiero> 你们都能买得起吧。
 * jiero 还是想吃巧克力。。。买不起啊。。。
 * jiero 泡可可水度日。。。消磨。。。消沉。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 你打算什么时候上班
<abinex> jiero: 广西梧州的桂香苑月饼不错
<jiero> adam8157: 桂林有月饼哦，我不知道。
<elleys> *jiero可可水有什么好喝的牌子不
<jiero> onlylove: 抓到劳力和我上班。
<abinex> jiero: 桂林还有米粉呢
<jiero> elleys:  我很弱，我只用过 吉百利 和 好时。。。
<jiero> elleys: 懒惰就吉百利好了。
<adam8157> jiero: 我也不知道 我就是跟着 abinex 起哄
<huntxu> adam8157: gfrog_away freeflying Network Processor的東西現在還靠譜麽
<onlylove> 只喝过各种茶的默默望着你们 cc jiero elleys
<jiero> onlylove: 笨，茶多贵啊。。。
<jiero> onlylove:  27一桶可可粉足够喝3个月。。。
<freeflying> huntxu: 靠，你总是坑我们啊，繁体汉字一坨坨的
<iMadper> huntxu: 是啥都不知道.
<freeflying> huntxu: 根本没好的字体
<freeflying> iMadper: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.3.xxkexh&id=18562303716
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ 三袋版 GoOut 腰包 跑步马拉松骑行健身运动 防水弹性 男女款腰带-淘宝网
<jiero> freeflying: 用 Hana
<freeflying> iMadper: 这个额不错
<freeflying> jiero: 那个不是中文字体
<huntxu> freeflying: 微米黑light
<freeflying> huntxu: 那个还不如droid
<huntxu> freeflying: 買不起netfpga，于是考慮np的東西 =.=
<iMadper> freeflying: 之前不是有正品, 也才100来块钱, 还支持直邮中国的吗
<freeflying> jiero: 你学设计的看着字体不觉得不一样吗
<freeflying> iMadper: 这个是中国的吧
<jiero> freeflying: 我觉得可以识别就好。
<jiero> freeflying: 我对美观度无看法
<freeflying> jiero: 字体的基线，高度，weight这些都不同的
 * adam8157 终于懂了认购认沽以及CALL PUT
<jiero> freeflying: 不同是不同，汉语字符本身就没那么多讲究）——设计的时候就是竖着写的。。。
<jiero> lol
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩, 祖国版
<jiero> 现在又是横着看得。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: long posistion LOL
<adam8157> huntxu: 啥?
<adam8157> huntxu: 长尾打错了?
<freeflying> iMadper: 哦，那原版是啥
<iMadper> freeflying: 找找看
<huntxu> adam8157: 期貨術語啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 中文叫啥
<huntxu> adam8157: 母雞
<iMadper> freeflying: 没找到原版, 找到更山寨得了:  http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=22364616901&ali_trackid=2:mm_25282911_0_0:1376557754_6k4_1072657087
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 奥尼捷正品 户外腰包男女跑步运动腰包 旅行贴身防盗小腰包 胸包-tmall.com天猫
<adam8157> huntxu: 关键你写的typo啊 我怎么猜?
<jiero> 。
<huntxu> adam8157: 額，position
 * jiero 突然觉得乱了。走了
<huntxu> adam8157: 因為這個當年和call/put一起學的，所以記得 =.=
 * jiero 想吃黑巧克力，想吃奶油蛋糕，想吃樱桃。
<adam8157> huntxu: 你买了啥股票, 我去做空
<huntxu> adam8157: 。。。你咋樣做空？
<adam8157> huntxu: 融券
<huntxu> adam8157: 壕。。。
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 求教！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447422 #!/bin/bash #program: # This program shows the user's choice #History: # 2013/08/15 lvyangjian firstrelease PATH=/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:~/bin export PATH read -p "please input (Y/N): " yn [ "$yn" == "Y" -o "$yn" == "y" ] && echo "ok,continue" && exit 0 [ "$yn" == "N" -o "$yn" == "n" ] && echo "oh,inte
<^k^> > rrupt" && exit 0 echo "I don't what your choice is " && exit 0 ~ 结果显示 sh06.sh: 10: [: Y: unexp
<adam8157> huntxu: 快讲
<adam8157> 哈哈
<iMadper> huntxu: 求送:  http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/129163
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Timbuk2 free style 邮差包 _Amazon 优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<adam8157> huntxu: 你说的这个不就多头么
<huntxu> adam8157: 差不多的意思吧，我沒形成那個map
<adam8157> iMadper: 和我的比较像, 巴萨配色
<iMadper> adam8157: 巴萨是什么品种?
<adam8157> iMadper: 巴塞罗那俱乐部的配色
<iMadper> adam8157: .... 巴塞罗那里面, 哪有里萨字啊啊啊啊啊
<adam8157> iMadper: 蓝紫条纹
<adam8157> huntxu: ^^ 来围观小白
<iMadper> adam8157: ... ...
 * adam8157 可以代买amazon电子礼品卡
<huntxu> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> adam8157: 干脆直接全部都包, 代购得了
<adam8157> iMadper: 可以
<iMadper> adam8157: 我去找找那件软壳去...
 * iMadper 穷疯了
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 求教！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447424 #!/bin/bash #program: # This program shows the user's choice #History: # 2013/08/15 lvyangjian firstrelease PATH=/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:~/bin export PATH read -p "please input (Y/N): " yn [ "$yn" == "Y" -o "$yn" == "y" ] && echo "ok,continue" && exit 0 [ "$yn" == "N" -o "$yn" == "n" ] && echo "oh,inte
<^k^> > rrupt" && exit 0 echo "I don't what your choice is " && exit 0 ~ 结果显示 sh06.sh: 10: [: Y: unexp
<adam8157> iMadper: 啥软壳
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • Lubuntu自带的GNOME MPlayer播放wmv视频时无法调整播放进度,怎么办? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447426 Lubuntu自带的GNOME MPlayer播放wmv视频时无法调整播放进度,怎么办? Lubuntu版本:13.04 GNOME MPlayer版本:1.0.8 在GUI上点击进度条时总是调的乱七八糟,有时甚至导致无法播放,但偶尔也能正常调整,但这种情况很少出
<^k^> > 现. 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2013-08-15 17:30
<iMadper> adam8157: 哥伦比亚的一个软壳
<adam8157> iMadper: 找到没?
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩.
<iMadper> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0058YPX3C/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=joyo0102-20&linkCode=as2&camp=217145&creative=399369&creativeASIN=B0058YPX3C&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER   你说, 买l的, 会不会死的很惨?
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Amazon.com: Columbia Men's Shadow Heights Shell: Clothing
<adam8157> iMadper: 估计会
<adam8157> 我穿L的估计会大, 例如RH美国发我的那件T
<iMadper> adam8157: 乃有八折券嘛?
<adam8157> iMadper: 没有
<iMadper> adam8157: 我的账户貌似还没申请过, 还可以申请
<iMadper> adam8157: 打算弄多几件衣服, 然后直接八折券用上
<adam8157> iMadper: 好
<jusss> palomino|working: ghost rider2看过没，凯奇怎么光接这种烂片。。。
<palomino|working> 看过... jusss
<palomino|working> cage已经是烂片王了。。
<jusss> palomino|working: 不是动作片 宗教片 爱情片 恐怖片，这是一部看不懂是什么的电影
<palomino|working> 2比1还烂。。
<jusss> palomino|working: 1虽然很烂，还能逻辑理解，2就不是人的逻辑能理解的了
<palomino|working> LOL jusss
<jusss> palomino|working: 导演 编剧 凯奇脑子进水了，拍这种电影
<palomino|working> cage从小就想演超级英雄，但是长相实在。。
<jusss> palomino|working: 我想看the omen 2006
<palomino|working> 没看过..
<jusss> palomino|working: 风行 快播都没资源，有的是上个世纪的旧版本
<palomino|working> ...
<jusss> palomino|working: the prophecy 5部是我的最爱，
<freeflying> iMadper: 我只像找个防水的，山寨与否都没关系
<palomino|working> 一部都没看过啊
<jusss> palomino|working: 天使和恶魔有个特点就是眼睛都是黑的，没事喜欢变成乌鸦飞走，
<jusss> palomino|working: 里面的天使或恶魔走时都变成一群乌鸦飞走感觉真帅
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 乌鸦..
<jusss> palomino|working: http://movie.douban.com/subject/1294856/
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ 魔翼杀手 The Prophecy(豆瓣)
<palomino|working> 天使就不能变个喜鹊什么的。。
<jusss> palomino|working: 嗯，火影里宇智波鼬也喜欢没事变乌鸦，感觉是跟那些电影学的
<jusss> palomino|working: 1995年的the prophecy里，天使就喜欢变成无影飞走
<jusss> palomino|working: 看看吧，有的人评价这部片很烂，但我很喜欢
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 小心使得万年船
<freeflying> iMadper: 这个原版叫啥
<jusss> palomino|working: "大天使长加百列不能容忍上帝对人类的宠爱，在向上帝一次次撒娇祷告均告无效后，毅然效仿曾经的天使长卢西法，率天庭三分之一的天使反叛，第二次天界战争正式打响第一炮"
<iMadper> freefl
<iMadper> freeflying: 没找到
<iMadper> freeflying: http://www.wiggle.cn/lifeventure-hip-pack-2/
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Wiggle 中国 | Lifeventure Hip Pack 2 | 腰包
<iMadper> freeflying: 找到了.
<jusss> palomino|working: "本片跟《低俗小說》卡司部分重合，上映當時被稱爲低俗小說式的聖經奇幻cult片！這也是一個虛假廣告……"
<iMadper> freeflying: 乃要买的话, 记得也送我一个. 颜色随意, 款式随意, 我很随和的~  :-)
<palomino|working> ....虚假广告 jusss
<jusss> palomino|working: 强烈推荐，你看看吧 有五部呢
<jusss> palomino|working: 就是资源不好找。。。
<jusss> palomino|working: 这部电影改名成指环王大战加百列就出名了，因为指环王里的男主在这里演撒旦
<palomino|working> =_= jusss
<jusss> palomino|working: 像那部致命魔术，改名成金刚狼大战蝙蝠侠
<palomino|working> lol
<jusss> palomino|working: 金刚狼大战蝙蝠侠，最后还是蝙蝠侠赢了
<palomino|working> 用兄弟的命换来的胜利啊。。 jusss
<Router2> exit
<jusss> palomino|working: 那人家金刚狼是用自己的命换来的失败
<jusss> palomino|working: 不停的杀死自己，感觉金刚狼没精神分裂就已经不错了
<jusss> palomino|working: 在里面爱迪生迫害的那个人叫啥？忘了，据说他的资料被美国政府藏起来了
<jusss> palomino|working: 特斯拉
<nyfair> https://www.humblebundle.com/ 这堆游戏1美分应该挺值了
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ Humble Origin Bundle (pay what you want and help charity)
<jusss> palomino|working: 不知道跟哥斯拉有没有关系
 * nyfair 继续玩盗版
<jusss> nyfair: 玩人工少女？
 * adam8157 公司内部在分享签证经验, 但是我的护照本还是空的, 55555
<nyfair> ls这话说得有人信么？这年头除了排队麻烦签证还不够简单么？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu如何映射网络驱动器，用软件直接编辑另一台电脑的文件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447428 请问，如何能够做到，在ubuntu下面映射出“局域网的另一台电脑的文件夹”。。。。（注意，不是用“书签”）。。？？？ 现在用samba已经可以看到另一台电脑的文件夹了，也可以添加书签。但是，
<zhuifeng> 越来越感觉iptables很重要。。。
<microcai> 致命魔术!!!!!!!!!!
<microcai> 不停的自杀啊!!!!
<zhuifeng> microcai: 。。。。假的吧
<microcai> 每一个复制都只活了一天啊!!!! 有木有 !!!!!!
<microcai> 原来的那个, 做第一次表演的时候自杀了!!! 已经死了!!!!
<zhuifeng> microcai: 我记得有个是双胞胎
<zhuifeng> microcai: 想起来了，拿枪杀复制人
<microcai> 他自己的复制人是掉水里死的!
<microcai> 不对 , 每次出场的是复制人
<microcai> 死的是自己
<zhuifeng> microcai: 两个都是他自己。。。
<microcai> zhuifeng: 复制后, 已经分开了, 只有其中一个是自己
<microcai> zhuifeng:  这个是哲学问题  ... ... ...
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • win7中虚拟ubuntu与ubuntu中虚拟win7，不一样的性能 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447429 工作机，i7-2500K，4G ddr3 1066，500G硬盘。 办工离不开windows，但喜欢用linux浏览网页，安全可靠。 安装windows7 64位，vmware虚拟ubuntu 64位，时不时出现狂写盘，机器不响应的情况（cpu占用极低），基本上只能断电重启
<zhuifeng> microcai: 你说的对，死的是他自己，复制人从来不知道死的感觉
<microcai> zhuifeng: 死的是自己啊!!!!!!!
<microcai> zhuifeng: 要是我肯定不这么干啊!
<zhuifeng> microcai: 这部电影有个bug就是他怎么处理尸体。。。。
<microcai> zhuifeng: 复制人虽然复制了我的全部, 包括记忆 . 但是仍然不是我啊
<microcai> zhuifeng: 没看见么? 用瞎子处理的
<zhuifeng> microcai: 我忘记了
<zhuifeng> microcai: 以前看的。。。。
<zhuifeng> microcai: 可以认为主键不一样，内容一样
<zhuifeng> kde4.11发布了
<microcai> 已经用上了
<zhuifeng> microcai: 用wayland
<zhuifeng> microcai:用wayland了么？
<microcai> zhuifeng:  NV 显卡... NV 显卡......
<zhuifeng> microcai: 。。。。
<jusss> Pudge: http://movie.douban.com/subject/7059944/?from=subject-page
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ 3P 第一季 Threesome Season 1(豆瓣)
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • Think pad x220i 运行ubuntu13.04不流畅怎么回事啦 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447430 请教如题CPu i3 2g内存，inter hd 3000怎么运行13 .04不流畅啦! 统计信息: 发表于 由 kukucool55 — 2013-08-15 19:02
<\q> ubuntu如何安裝那個安裝程序(本地硬盤已有ubuntu，要在移動硬盤上安裝一個ubuntu)
<mk3548208> \q, 安装的时候选移动硬盘，注意移动硬盘的分区
<\q> mk3548208: 安裝程序如何安裝？
<\q> mk3548208: 已有ubuntu，要apt-get哪個包得到那個安裝趁墟？
<\q> s/趁墟/程序/
<mk3548208> \q, 这个你要下载一个安装镜像，重新安装一次
<\q> mk3548208: 你會是說做個livecd/liveusb再安裝一次吧
<mk3548208> \q, en
<\q> mk3548208: 如果是gentoo/arch我就chroot了，但幫別人搞chroot太麻煩了……想偷懶找個installer額
<mk3548208> \q, 那没办法
<\q> mk3548208: ……這個不是應該是個常見需求嘛
<mk3548208> \q, 不算是常见呀，一般要用的话都重新安装一遍
<mk3548208> \q, 而且你看，光盘的目录与装在系统之后的目录也有区别
<mk3548208> \q, 重装一遍花不了多少时间，而且你最好在那个人的电脑上装
<jiero> imtxc_away: 到底怎么判断耳机不行呢。
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 双显卡安装bumblebee却出现：未发现软件包 bumblebee http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447431 小弟请教一下各位大神，关于ubuntu13.04环境下 N+I 双显卡的问题。 小弟的环境是： Acer 5750G NVIDIA GT630M Ubuntu 13.04 用的是下面的命令装大黄蜂bumblebee： Code: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bumblebee/stable sudo apt-get update sudo apt
<^k^> > -get install bumblebee bumblebee-nvidia 但是在输入第3句后回车，出现的结果不是像以前的顺 …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • debian安装了kde，怎么安装ATI开源驱动？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447432 按照网上的方法升级了，说是最新的。可是屏幕总是晃来晃去的，英文应该如何解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hilario — 2013-08-15 19:54
<ZWindL> g dark signs
<^k^> ZWindL: dark signs Coming Soon: Companies, New Updates! Vote for |Dark Signs| on Steam Greenlight Help us get approved so we can invest more in development. July 10th 2013
<ZWindL> hello
<^k^> ZWindL:点点点.  21:00 
<ZWindL> ^k^, 你好
<^k^> ZWindL, 您好！  21:01 
<wuyazi> 有会用scrapy写爬虫的吗？请教个问题
<mordory> 问个问题 启动的时候，grub2之后跳出 ****pci_hp_register failed with error -16是怎么回事？？？？
<mordory> 有人没
<iMadper> mordory: 有人.
<mordory> ^_^
<iMadper> mordory: grub2之后 是个什么时间? 你是指kernel在加载的时候吗?
<roylez> iMadper: 帽子
<mordory> 恩，
<iMadper> mordory: 就是那个设备注册设备号的时候失败了
<mordory> 如何解决呢
<iMadper> mordory: 啥设备, 你弄啥mode了?
<mordory> 没胜
<mordory> 没有
<iMadper> mordory: 没有? 你的电脑都有啥pci设备?
<mordory> lspci????
<mordory> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)
<mordory> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)
<mordory> 00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)
<mordory> 00:1a.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)
<mordory> 00:1a.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)
<mordory> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<mordory> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)
<^k^> mordory:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<iMadper> mordory: 去看 /topic
<iMadper> ...
<mordory> 00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HM (ICH8M) LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)
<iMadper> nnnd, 我要t人了
<mordory> 00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) IDE Controller (rev 03)
<mordory> 00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) SATA Controller [IDE mode] (rev 03)
<iMadper> mordory: 别贴了外
<mordory> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G86M [GeForce 8400M G] (rev a1)
<iMadper> mordory: stop!
<mordory> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)
<iMadper> mordory: 别贴了!
<iMadper> mordory: 你已经被ban了
<Pudge> iMadper: 别再犹豫
<iMadper> mordory: 超过4行, 就放到别的地方
<iMadper> mordory: 就算是私聊, 也要这样
<iMadper> Pudge: 恩, 以后该t就t
<iMadper> mordory: 你能进来?
<iMadper> mordory: 你都能执行lspci了, 你能进系统?
<Pudge> iMadper: 不能进系统怎么irc
<Pudge> iMadper: 脑子呢
<iMadper> Pudge: 擦, 我之前电脑进不来, 借别人电脑上的irc来问!
<iMadper> Pudge: 懂?!
<iMadper> mordory: 那不管
<Pudge> iMadper: 借别人电脑lspci啊
<iMadper> Pudge: ....
<iMadper> Pudge: 看别人设备?
<Pudge> iMadper: 这频道也就这智商了
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • IBM小型机P550，联机更换一块电源时，无故宕机，求解 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447433 因为其中一块电源报警，选择联机更换电源，以前做的时候从来没有出现过宕机，但这次竟然无故宕机，原因不明，故求解 系统日志： Possible FRUs: Priority: H FRU:45D3912 S/N: YH10JH8AX005 CCIN:52B4 Location: U78A
<iMadper> mordory: 啥?
 * iMadper 没见过被ban了的人, 还在吐槽op智商低的... 没死过吧..
 * iMadper lol~
<iMadper> mordory: 别人都看不到你说话了, 因为刚才kk给你ban了
<iMadper> mordory: 现在只有我和 roylez 能看到了
<roylez> gfrog_not_here gfrog_away 基渣
<Pudge> iMadper: lol
<Pudge> iMadper: 贴出来，让大家开心开心
<iMadper> Pudge: <mordory> iMadper: 你就这智商。。。。。
<iMadper> Pudge: 虽然, 我没理解他为啥要吐槽我, 不过, 我不想帮他unban了
<Pudge> iMadper: +10086
<iMadper> Pudge: 貌似我啥也没说... 就问了一句能进系统... 然后就被吐槽了...
<Pudge> iMadper: 你是啥都没说，但是你动手了
<iMadper> Pudge: 我动手干嘛了?
<Pudge> iMadper: ban
<iMadper> Pudge: 是kkban的!
<iMadper> Pudge: 渣渣
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。哦对
<Pudge> iMadper: 哈哈，他不懂
<Pudge> iMadper: 谁让你带帽子的
<iMadper> mordory: 不是pci设备的问题, controller或者bus那边的问题?
<iMadper> mordory: 硬件报错, 先升级kernel
<iMadper> Pudge: 擦, 扎西也带帽子了
<Pudge> iMadper: 是你在搭理，
<Pudge> iMadper: 枪打出头鸟
<iMadper> Pudge: 心情不好, 然后你在跟我说话
<iMadper> Pudge: 枪打出头鸟
<iMadper> Pudge: 正想找人发泄的时候, 你在跟我说话...
<iMadper> Pudge: 喂狗了
 * iMadper 草, 怎么unban?
<Pudge> iMadper: 不装13还是好朋友
<iMadper> Pudge: lol~
<chenshaoju> .
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> Pudge: 你真沉住气。。。
<Pudge> jiero: 啥意思
<jiero> roylez: 哦。乐乐都是了
<iMadper> jiero: 不, 被ban之后, 他说话了, 但是你听不到
<jiero> 呜。
<iMadper> jiero: 就 Pudge 这智商, 有啥沉得住气沉不住气的, 不说话的时候, 一般都是忘了说啥了
<iMadper> Pudge: ^^
<jiero> Pudge: 其实没很多意思，就是觉得你耐性还不错
<Pudge> jiero: 我在ggc国人房是第一喷子，你觉得我刚才会一句话没说？
<iMadper> Pudge: 赞第一喷子!
<Pudge> iMadper: 还好这是linux，windows里我直接开外挂开喷
<jiero> Pudge: 耐性和说话不同，不是说你喷不喷，而是失控与否
<iMadper> Pudge: 外挂...
<Sorryed> roylez: 主席，unban吧，我不是故意的
<Pudge> iMadper: 一秒一句，喷一天不带重复的，我直接挂着去睡觉
<iMadper> Pudge: lol~ 我也要写一个这个!
<Pudge> iMadper: 帮很多人出过名
<iMadper> Pudge: 求语料库!
<iMadper> Pudge: 没op?!
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • debian安装了怎么安装ATI开源驱动？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447434 虚心求教～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hilario — 2013-08-15 21:32
<Pudge> iMadper: 没了，格了
<Pudge> iMadper: 那里不禁止喷人
<Sorryed> iMadper: 刚才的问题还没解决呢
<iMadper> Pudge: ....
<Pudge> iMadper: 打dota要的就是火气
<Pudge> iMadper: 就是干！
<iMadper> Sorryed: 刚不是跟你说了吗? 硬件报错, 首先考虑升级kernel
<Sorryed> iMadper: 没看到
<iMadper> Pudge: 你这太上头了
<Sorryed> iMadper: 可是这个问题本身是因为升级才出现的，降级吧
<iMadper> Sorryed: uname -r
<Pudge> iMadper: 我艹，父子局，输了的耍赖不认爹，必须好好教育一下儿子啊
<iMadper> Pudge: lol~ 来盘dota还得认个爹...
 * jiero 又想起那个法国人了。versus666，一起玩 chicken
<Pudge> iMadper: 我脾气很好的，但是有些人就是缺少父爱，没办法
<iMadper> Pudge: 我现在不玩了, 就是因为好队友/好对手都不好找
 * jiero 还想着以前 8个人打ai哈。
<iMadper> jiero: 还有三个内奸?
<jiero> iMadper: 没内奸。。。
<Pudge> iMadper: 我现在也不玩了，ggc更新了，wine不了了，强迫我戒掉
<jiero> 当然，如果朝着己方丢核弹是可以。。
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) jiero
 * jiero 默默的拍拍 roylez 毛茸茸的脑袋。
<iMadper> roylez: 主席...
<iMadper> roylez: 别这么暴躁嘛...
<jusss> "一个村庄有一个恶龙 它的食物就是吃村里的处女。一天 来了一个勇士。他与恶龙争斗 见斗不过恶龙 只能智取。后来、恶龙饿死了。。"
<roylez> iMadper: 帽子呢？
<iMadper> roylez: 你给用了呀
<roylez> iMadper: 放屁，又不是套套
<iMadper> roylez: lol~
<iMadper> roylez: 确实不一样
<iMadper> roylez: 套套其实是可以反复使用的把?
<roylez> iMadper: 戴套套的
<jiero> roylez: 帽子
<jiero> 套套是气球
<jiero> 我现在知道了
<jiero> 虽然没碰过。
<jiero> jusss: 哦。那村子有多大啊。。。
<jiero> jusss: 每天一个处女，要长多少啊。
<jiero> 一岁的处女。。。
<jiero> 。。。
 * jiero 也睡了
<alpha080> 谁用过markdown?
<tryit> alpha080, 我用rst，:-)
<roylez> alpha080: .
<freeflying> iMadper: 悲催，貌似内存真的开始降价了
<roylez> freeflying: 电脑都悲催了，何况内存
<iMadper> freeflying: 是的.
<krfantasy> ... 有人遇到过 GIMP 一按shift键就崩溃的情况吗?
<iMadper> freeflying: 我也看到了
<freeflying> roylez: 乃还没会武汉啊
<liemehoc> 有没有办法把一个modem设备通过tcp映射到远程电脑上
<roylez> freeflying: 没有，下周末
<iMadper> alpha080: 我用过
<alpha080> iMadper: 写链接的时候默认会显示下划线，不想要下划线怎么写？
<iMadper> alpha080: 没这写法吧..
<iMadper> alpha080: 能控制的很少的
<alpha080> 悲剧了，那我只能到html文件里面去改了？
<iMadper> alpha080: 可能是
<alpha080> 用个octopress真不容易阿
<iMadper> alpha080: 用纯txt建静态博客吧
<alpha080> iMadper: 不会，我只会简单的html+ css + jquery。。。全部处于入门阶段
<freeflying> iMadper: 找到goout的原版了没
<alpha080> 现在瞎折腾着玩
<iMadper> freeflying: 不是给乃发了?
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 预装win8为添加ubuntu引导问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447435 我的本是y400 预装win8 然后为了保护win8的一键恢复 使用光盘在uefi模式装了ubuntu12.04双系统 但是每次开机进行选择的时候都得进入bios进行选择 这样太费事了 所以想求个方法为ubuntu添加个普通的开机启动项 使用过easybcd添加grub引导项可是
<iMadper> 又一个折腾uefi的...
<freeflying> iMadper: which one
<iMadper> freeflying: 稍等
<iMadper> freeflying: http://www.wiggle.cn/ultimate-performance-titan-runners-%E8%85%B0%E5%8C%85/
<iMadper> freeflying: 是不是这款?
<iMadper> freeflying: 乃要买的话, 记得也送我一个. 要不可惜了那个运费了
<iMadper> freeflying: 啥颜色, 啥型号都可以, 我很随和的
<freeflying> iMadper: 鄙视乃这种强盗行为啊
<iMadper> Pudge: 人生三大错觉：1、手机震动。2、我能反杀。3、她喜欢我。
<iMadper> freeflying: 怎么啊?
<iMadper> freeflying: 我啥都没干呢还..
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。
<jusss> iMadper: 不是4大错觉吗？
<Pudge> iMadper: 只顶第二条
<iMadper> Pudge: lol~
<iMadper> freeflying: 乃选好给我买啥颜色的了吗?
<freeflying> iMadper: 选好了，乃把信用卡卡号告知我吧，还有验证码
<iMadper> freeflying: 无信用卡....
<iMadper> kves: ... 我刚-b了
<iMadper> freeflying: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.26.Se0B4l&id=16393182362   这款呢? 不知真假...
<kves> iMadper ... ⇪ 新款 阿迪达斯三叶草休闲户外运动弹力便携腰包 跑步 暴走 羽毛球-淘宝网
<kves> iMadper, 这是有趣的。  22:10 
<iMadper> freeflying: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.83.Se0B4l&id=26066176802 这个是真的
<kves> iMadper ... ⇪ Adidas 跑步腰包 海购现货-淘宝网
<freeflying> iMadper: 淘宝这些大多假得吧
<iMadper> freeflying: 也有可能
<iMadper> freeflying: 可惜我每天背电脑上下班, 不然我就买这个: http://www.wiggle.cn/%E9%98%BF%E8%BF%AA%E8%BE%BE%E6%96%AF-adidas-%E8%B7%91%E6%AD%A5%E8%85%B0%E5%8C%85-1/
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-51-generic #77-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 24 20:21:10 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Wiggle 中国 | 阿迪达斯（Adidas）- 跑步腰包 | 腰包
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助。RTL8188网卡驱动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447436 本人用的是ubuntu 13.04（64位的），网卡是tp-link tl-wn725n。安装驱动装不上，下面是报的错误，求高手帮忙！！ ################################################## Realtek Wi-Fi driver Auto installation script Novembor, 21 2011 v1.1.0 ############################
<^k^> > ###################### Authentication requested [root] for make clean: rm -fr *.mod.c *.mod *.o .*.cmd *.ko *~ …
<freeflying> iMadper: 不背电脑能考虑这个, 不知道北京那里的运动用品比较全
<iMadper> freeflying: 我也不知道.... 北京, 我不熟悉...
<freeflying> iMadper: 你是北京人不
<iMadper> freeflying: 是, 但是真不熟悉
<freeflying> 睡觉去
<AugustVento> 请教一个ubuntu 安装ＳＶＮ的问题，我在ubuntu 13.04  64bit上安装subversion,但是有依赖问题
<AugustVento> subversion : 依赖: libsvn1 (= 1.7.5-1ubuntu3.1) 但是它将不会被安装
<AugustVento>               依赖: libapr1 (>= 1.2.7) 但是它将不会被安装
<AugustVento> 请教如何解决
<abinex> http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/gJeatAzbB3M/
<^k^> abinex ⇪ ti: 新加坡電影《女傭》第 1 部_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 盂蘭節 新加坡 鬼故事 潮州 女傭
<Pudge> 今天鬼开门，晚上别出门
<iMadper> Pudge: ... 恩.
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 安装linux后无法进入bios http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447438 我的电脑是ACER 4750G M2316的,在安装debian7.1后无法进入BIOS从U盘启动，开机按“F2,F12.DEL”听见“滴”声后却显示Welcome Grub,马上就跳转到GRUB引导菜单引导debian去了！我以前删除eif文件后安装没问题，这次忘记删除就出问题了！ 估计是CMOS被刷了
<Pudge> iMadper: rtf文件怎么个用法
<\q> Pudge: pandoc/libreoffice/catdoc
<psychologe> hello
<^k^> psychologe:点点点.  00:48 
<knownbad> ^k^: ...
<^k^> knownbad, 休息一下..  01:29 
<knownbad> ^k^: help
<knownbad> address knownbad
<knownbad> `address knownbad
<knownbad> http://goo.gl/NbFQRd
<^k^> knownbad ... ⇪ Acer 11 6" Chromebook 2GB 320GB Chrome OS C710 2847 886541817969 | eBay
<Pudge> knownbad: chromebook本身系统是啥，linux？
<knownbad> chrome os.
<^k^> 05:00
<Pudge> knownbad: 基于linux？
<knownbad> http://goo.gl/QZG6a3
<Pudge> knownbad: 不会是全新的系统吧
<^k^> knownbad ⇪ t: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://encrypted.google.com.hk/url?sa=p&hl=zh-CN&pref=hkredirect&pval=yes&q=http://encrypted.google.com.hk/&ust=1376600479337484&usg=AFQjCNGEQ5gSfZ9qy6E4P4SWsJnkX2rs4w -- unhandled responsein get head
<knownbad> 不是，但可以该。
<knownbad> 改。
<knownbad> 买了个准备装了 ubuntu 给老妈子用。
<knownbad> Chrome OS 不新但只 Google 一家用。
<knownbad> 其实就是 Cloud OS.
<Pudge> knownbad: 配置低了点啊，celeron
<Pudge> knownbad: 不过确实便宜
<knownbad> 给老妈子刚好。
<Pudge> knownbad: 手机价
<knownbad> 大小轻重刚好。
<Pudge> knownbad: 恩，放家里用的话屏幕有点小
<Pudge> knownbad: 老人视力不好
<knownbad> 评语说屏幕够亮，这就够了。
<knownbad> 反正全屏使用，只需教如何切换就可以。
<knownbad> 而且便宜弄坏了不心疼。
<Pudge> knownbad: 能装xp么
<Pudge> knownbad: 我爸妈就喜欢qq斗地主
<knownbad> 不清楚，没打算装 XP。
<knownbad> 这寄到中国也不划算。   除非从美国请人带回。
<knownbad> 这个可以买是因为厂商直接翻新的。   通常收到时都像新的。
<knownbad> 今天松鼠来没？
<Pudge> knownbad: 松鼠是水
<knownbad> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alvin_and_the_Chipmunks
<^k^> knownbad ⇪ t: Alvin and the Chipmunks - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • Thinkpad W520 i7-2760QM用虚拟机安装不了64位的也安装不了32位的，不知什么情况 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447444 RT 统计信息: 发表于 由 carlsun — 2013-08-16 3:54
#ubuntu-cn 2013-08-16
<Pudge_> whois Pudge_
<alpha080> lol
<^k^> 暂时无新帖 讲个笑话吧 经典笑话：谁更厉害      在一所医院的两个患者遇在一起，于是相互吹嘘了自己的病情。      患糖尿病的患者说：“我的尿是甜的，如果尿在地上可以让一百只蚂蚁品尝到甘露！”       于是患尿毒症的患者也不甘示弱说：“我的尿是有毒的，尿在河里可以让河里的至少一千条鱼浮起
<^k^> > 来呢！”  
<Niac> morning
<knownbad> Moaning.
<abinex> Pudge: 早
<abinex> Pudge: 这次够早了吧？
<abinex> Pudge: 别T我
<eexp> abinex: 交保护费。我保护你。
<knownbad> 他能踢人？
<abinex> eexp: 我在越南呢
<eexp> 越南。。
<abinex> knownbad: 他问iMader要op
<abinex> eexp: 怎么把保护费交给你？
<eexp> 带2个越南妹子来，当保护费。
<knownbad> 暂时的吧？
<abinex> eexp: 你有用雅虎通么？
<knownbad> 我都不知道谁是 SOP。
<abinex> knownbad: 里面好多个
<Niac> 我也要
<knownbad> 只有 SOP 才是大哥。
<abinex> eexp: 昨晚看街头越南小妞跳街舞
<knownbad> Niac: 你要干嘛？
<Niac> 越南老婆贤惠
<Niac> 能给我推荐几个好的编程技术博客吗
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 求教：thinkpad t61安装ubuntu，屏幕亮度低累眼睛。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447447 机型：thinkpad t61 系统：ubuntu 13.04+win7 最开始只装了ubuntu，后来考虑到做PPT的问题，很多动画效果都做不出来，所以装了双系统。 一开始觉得ubuntu下屏幕亮度低可能是机器比较老，屏幕老化的问题。 但是装了wi
 * jiero 怎么感觉范冰冰那种样子不漂亮呢。。。
<jiero> 瓜子有啥漂亮的。。。
<knownbad> Adios.
<jiero> Football Manager 2014 也支持桌面Linux了。
<jiero> 法拉盛。
<chenshaoju> 累，不爱。
<Niac> 就喜欢范冰冰那种霸气的
<Niac> 气场好强大
<iIlL10Oo> 嗯
<Niac> 不过不好推倒
<qiao> morning ~
<iIlL10Oo> Niac: 让她推到你
<Niac> 好啊，可是
<iIlL10Oo> Niac: 。。
<Niac> 人家喜欢推倒
<cifer> svn 奇慢无比，无力吐槽
<iIlL10Oo> cifer: 用过git就不想再碰svn了
<cifer> update 一个小时，命令行里丝毫没滚动
<cifer> 目前我们公司的东西还在svn上
<iIlL10Oo> cifer: svn每次update, 都不是增量差异获取，而是整个吧？
<eexp> svn转git，方便的
<iIlL10Oo> eexp: 没试过
<cifer> 我怎么记得好像是增量。。
<iIlL10Oo> cifer: 哦
<eexp> iIlL10Oo: 你需要转？网上多的是教程。只是丢了点svn的标记。
<iIlL10Oo> eexp: 哦，下次可能帮别人转
<roylez> eexp: 渣神
<iIlL10Oo> roylez: 你能不丢svn的标记？
<roylez> iIlL10Oo: 哥不用SVN
<iIlL10Oo> .
<eexp> iIlL10Oo: 你还不理解乐乐。他说话，并不表示承接上下文的。lol
<eexp> roylez: 回老窝了？
<eexp> 以后叫你老窝乐乐。
<roylez> eexp: 没呢，说了下周末
<eexp> 哦
<roylez> eexp: 给我快递妹子来啊
<eexp> 在魔都的家当，是不是都贱卖给酷胖了？
<eexp> 妹子。。。 找 abinex 越南妹子多的是。
<iIlL10Oo> roylez: 发财了没啊， 给我快递几捆现金过来吧， 解解暑
<roylez> iIlL10Oo: 冥钞，砸死你
<iIlL10Oo> .
<eexp> 现金，我以为你准备擦屁股用
<eexp> iIlL10Oo:
<abinex> roylez: 自己过来挑选
<eexp> abinex: 乐乐需要中性的。
<iIlL10Oo> abinex: 几钱一个啊
<Niac> 没有上下文怎么理解语义
<eexp> 你懂吧
<abinex> iIlL10Oo: 3-5万
<iIlL10Oo> abinex: 不贵，真心的。
<Niac> 给我来一打
<eexp> abinex: iIlL10Oo是问，一夜多少
<abinex> eexp: 看长相呢
<iIlL10Oo> eexp: 要长期的
<eexp> iIlL10Oo: .... 你居然这么饥渴。
<iIlL10Oo> eexp: 都被你发现了。。
<eexp> 这都够明显了，还要发现？
<abinex> eexp: 东南亚的新一代的华人说话太嗲气了
<eexp> abinex: 是吧。你录音，我们听听。
<iIlL10Oo> abinex: 有没有范冰冰模样的啊，发个照片
<eexp> 范冰冰。。。
<abinex> eexp: 等下
<eexp> 那妖骚的，原来 iIlL10Oo喜欢
<abinex> eexp: 等下发图片给你看一下
<eexp> 好
<eexp> tryit: stm32 f0-f4的，价格不错，应该试试。
<tryit> eexp, 啥东东
<eexp> ==
<archl> 下载速度 0.5mb/s ，517MB，需要半小时。
<eexp> tryit: http://imagebin.org/267753
<tryit> eexp, 我现在已经买了个tiny6410了，今天开始配置nand flash了，都搞熟了之后再折腾别的吧
<tryit> eexp, 原理都差不多的，只能性能差异
<eexp> tryit: 似乎比较后，st的性价比最高
<tryit> eexp, 恩，你最擅长啥？板子和驱动方面的
<iIlL10Oo> http://www.deansys.com/doc/ldd3/
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ⇪ ti: Linux 设备驱动 Edition 3-Linux设备驱动第三版（中文版）- -
<NaoTanRen> 看到这个排名，在华科读书的上海小伙小张表示认同：“武汉女孩不说话是‘女神’，一开口讲方言顿时变成‘女流氓’，我不会考虑和湖北女孩恋爱。”
<tryit> iIlL10Oo, LDD不适合入门
<abinex> NaoTanRen: 你是imader吧？
<NaoTanRen> abinex: 不是!
<eexp> tryit: 我擅长8bit的mcu。lol
<abinex> NaoTanRen: 昨天看见你改名成iMader了
<NaoTanRen> abinex: 不可能!
<abinex> eexp: 看到图片了没
<eexp> 纯手工的，才喜欢，不折腾别人的
<tryit> eexp, 表示对硬件一窍不通
<abinex> eexp: 看到我发的图片没
<eexp> Could not locate object 。。 abinex
<NaoTanRen> http://www.yn.xinhuanet.com/newscenter/2013-08/16/c_132635330.htm
<^k^> NaoTanRen ... ⇪ 南京增雨火箭飞入百姓家：农妇被吓得住院
<eexp> tryit: 方向上有差异。
<eexp> abinex: 你这分享，太bt了。直接贴图嘛
<abinex> 额
<eexp> 你咋发布的嘛
<abinex> eexp: 贴哪里
<abinex> eexp: 给推荐个图床
<eexp> 那么多paste网站啊
<eexp> imagebin.org
<abinex> eexp: 表示没收藏那些网站
<eexp> http://eexpress.github.io/deb/paste-img_0.66_all.deb
<eexp> 安装了，贴图就快
<abinex> eexp: http://imagebin.org/267759
<NaoTanRen> eexp: 竟然你还给打包成deb了..
<eexp> 蓝色的脸。。。 abinex 吓人呢
<eexp> NaoTanRen: 方便
<NaoTanRen> eexp: 湖南妹子脾气好吗?
<eexp> 这难说
<abinex> eexp: 是晚上拍的
<abinex> 就是那样的效果了
<eexp> abinex: 手机效果太差了嘛
<abinex> 手机街头随手拍的
<NaoTanRen> 还这么多摩托车.... 小心飞车党
<abinex> http://news.qq.com/a/20130816/005211.htm
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 韩国没收“亲日派”后代巨额财产资助烈士后代_新闻_腾讯网
<eexp> 飞车党可以掳了他去当压寨大王。
<NaoTanRen> eexp: lol~
<abinex> eexp: 额
<iIlL10Oo> abinex: 韩国牛
<eexp> abinex: 小心做种马。越南男人少呢
<abinex> eexp: 额，
<iIlL10Oo> eexp: 3天一次没事
<archl> abinex: 。。。
<archl> abinex: 还不踢了 eexp，更待何时！
<abinex> archl: 你有帽子？
<archl> abinex: 你去抢帽子！
<abinex> archl: 哪里有的抢啊
 * archl 下了。
<abinex> archl: 额
 * jiero 先走了。
<eexp> 。
<eexp> iIlL10Oo: 你好懂养生之道啊
<iIlL10Oo> eexp: 嗯，生命在于适当运动。
<eexp> iIlL10Oo: 那你长期保养，岂不是很浪费。
<iIlL10Oo> eexp: 对，我以后不保养了
<eexp> tryit: http://a.hiphotos.baidu.com/album/pic/item/50da81cb39dbb6fd9dcedbf40824ab18962b374e.jpg?psign=9dcedbf40824ab18972bd40735fae6cd7a899e510eb31376
<eexp> iIlL10Oo: ..
<tryit> eexp, 高级……
<tryit> eexp, 玩的东西对我来说太高级了，我只能玩最上层的东东
<iIlL10Oo> eexp: 能感应到人体的红外线吗
<eexp> iIlL10Oo: 摸下，有变化，只是太小。你要选择带放大的检测管
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Audacity录制话筒声道的红外接收管信号 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447451 可能应该加一个电阻。 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2013-08-16 10:54
<iIlL10Oo> eexp: o
<abc_> hello
<tryit> eexp, 这都是业余爱好？还是工作相关的?
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  10:58 
 * abc_ 有没有玩dark signs的？
<eexp> 好玩测试。 tryit
<abc_> g dark signs
<^k^> abc_: dark signs Coming Soon: Companies, New Updates! Vote for |Dark Signs| on Steam Greenlight Help us get approved so we can invest more in development. July 10th 2013
<abc_> 好吧，这个游戏的人气是负数
<^k^> 新 软件和文档翻译 • 发现一个小小的翻译问题及现象 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447453 今天没事装了galculator，看到菜单到还有一条没有翻译过来 Quote: Paste and Append to Display Value 于是将galculator.mo转换成po文件，用poedit来翻译，但找便了翻译资源也没有这一条。 只有下面这一条 Quote: Paste As Display Value 于是换用gedit直
<^k^> > 接编译po文件，虽然没有查找到这一条，但是决定手动加上此条，并补充翻译 再编 …
<eexp> 从10点多开始，就没大水管了。
<eexp> ● du .
<eexp> 18G	.
<eexp> 共守“七条底线”：一是法律法规底线；二是社会主义制度底线；三是国家利益底线；四是公民合法权益底线；五是社会公共秩序底线；六是道德风尚底线；七是信息真实性底线。
<eexp> 看来不能网络举报了。
<Niac> 我是觉得守了这七条就没底线了
<NaoTanRen> 我们真的tmd是社会主义制度?!
<Niac> 主义和制度都是政客忽悠人的名词而已
<Niac> 而且脱离了生活，不具有实际意义
<eexp> 这底线，解释权不在我啊。这是关键。
<eexp> 你敢举报某国企领导，明显不符合国家利益底线。
<eexp> NaoTanRen: http://v.163.com/zixun/V8GAMA366/V95F1IIC8.html#f=www_v_img 赶紧看
<^k^> eexp ... ⇪ 美女裸上身公路上举牌提醒司机勿超速_资讯_网易视频
<eexp> 好办法，绝对不会超速。
<NaoTanRen> eexp: 会堵车
<abc_> 会有人流鼻血死亡
<NaoTanRen> 社会主义是以下三种社会主义的统称: 空想社会主义, 胡扯社会主义, 装b社会主义.
<abc_> NaoTanRen, +1
<abc_> NaoTanRen, 收快递！！！！
<Niac> 查水表了
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 据说NP性能依旧不错，但是没靠谱厂商了
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 嚓，你這個時間跨度。。。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 昨天休假回家了。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 我是想著netfpga是沒指望了。。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 按錢算np還靠譜。。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 對哦，忘了。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 最近大家都玩儿多核么不是
<huntxu> gfrog_away: np貌似也有多核的吧
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 现在还有造np的么？
<huntxu> gfrog_away: intel舊的應該有吧
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 停产了吧?
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 應該是
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 也就是這條路不通了麽 =.=
<gfrog_away> huntxu: .
<gfrog_away> huntxu: freeflying 买了俩netgear 614，到手了。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 壕
<NaoTanRen> 真有个 二笔软件公司  在广东的..
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 為啥麽你一次買倆
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 60块一个啊，这都壕？
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 连着玩儿。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 升级到64M内存的山寨修改版
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 囧 =.=
<huntxu> gfrog_away: amazon上標128
<tryit> eexp, 请教个时序图的问题
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 有lan口的沒？
<gfrog_away> huntxu: .
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 百兆麽
<gfrog_away> huntxu: .
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 還是千兆靠譜啊。。。
<tryit> eexp, http://imagebin.org/267772 上面的nWE是不是应该为"低电平有效"?
<tryit> eexpress, http://imagebin.org/267772 上面的nWE是不是应该为"低电平有效"?
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 很少用lan，主要是想玩儿wireless了
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 更高端了 =.=
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 小心輻射lol
<gfrog_away> huntxu: ...
<iIlL10Oo> 开机时，如何打印内核加载的模块？未安装桌面，server版本？
<eexpress> tryit: clear了。
<eexpress> 没看到
<tryit> eexpress, http://imagebin.org/267772 上面的nWE/nRE是不是应该为"低电平有效"?
<eexpress> nnnd 内存溢出死机。
<eexpress> WE RE 只是表示读写使能
<tryit> eexpress, 我知道
<eexpress> 图上看，是低有效
<tryit> eexpress, 恩，这就对了
<eexpress> 多数都是低有效。
<tryit> eexpress, 问题是这是6410的datasheet，好多错误
<eexpress> 几乎没高有效的信号。
<eexpress> 通常设备的应答信号才高有效。
<tryit> eexpress, 太高级的就不懂了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 为什么会提示找不到kernel headers呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447455 kernel headers是内核头文件吗？我在vm中安装好的debian7.0中安装VM Tool，提示找不到kernel headers，重新安装apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`后能正常安装了，为何会在已经安装好的系统中找不到内核头文件呢？我是新手，
<^k^> > 请高手指点想，谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 danylin — 2013-08-16 11:30
<jiero> 。。。在linuxtoy回了一个评论，然后发现那条评论被删了。。。
 * jiero 抱抱 CyrusYzGTt
 * jiero 抱抱 alpha080 不要打孩子了
 * jiero 抱抱 cherrot 安心安心
 * CyrusYzGTt 将 jiero 送进 十八层地狱
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我买了http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=19540018091&spm=a1z09.5.0.0.x79opP ，然后发现这个小枣竟然是3cm+的尺寸。。。
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 【三只松鼠_和田小枣】新疆正品干果红枣和田小枣180g-tmall.com天猫
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<jusss> jiero:你发表的是啥评论
<jusss> jiero: 反人类反党反异性恋？
<jusss> 感觉一天天都不高兴
<abinex> jiero: 那是大枣了
<eexpress> http://imagebin.org/267774
<jiero> eexpress: 你的桌面真乱。。
 * jiero 的桌面啥都没有。
<alpha080> 表示经常没X
<jiero> alpha080: cli党秒退
<alpha080> 有X的时候就是华丽丽的kde
<jiero> KDE 更复杂。。。
<jiero> 懒得去精简kde
 * jiero 现在已经不进kde了
<jusss> alpha080: 为什么不gnome
<alpha080> 因为机子还不错，为什么不kde
<jiero> 因为kde看起来繁，就好象win7一样。。。
<alpha080> 怎么会呢？
<jiero> 各种地方一堆一堆图标。
<alpha080> 也可以改config阿
<jiero> 懒得改，每个程序都很多很多菜单。
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • 求教高人：Vim复制粘贴的映射问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447456 使用"+y 来复制到系统剪切版略复杂，尤其是"+都要按shift键，+的位置也不方便，所以想做映射，在.vimrc上添加 let mapleader="," nmap <leader>y "+yy vmap <leader>y "+y nmap <leader>p "+p vmap <leader>p "+p 在gvim里这个设置是OK的，但是到终端vim里，这个就
<^k^> > 不行了。 个人观察觉得好像终端下引号"之后的命令会被忽略，但不是说引号"在行 …
 * IsoaSFlus 中午好～
<jiero> IsoaSFlus: 你好
<IsoaSFlus> yo～
<tryit> eexpress, 吃饭也挂着呢？
<iIlL10Oo> http://snag.gy/s860Q.jpg
<NaoTanRen> iIlL10Oo: 乃干嘛
<iIlL10Oo> wget -m --random-wait --limit-rate=11 --max-redirect=0 http:xxxxxxxxx 这个不错
<abc_> hello
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  13:22 
<LQYMGT> ^k^: 你到底是机器人还是什么的……
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 乃的豪宅应该用ea6500这种
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 壕毛儿。才一居，一个TP-link足够了
<abc_> LQYMGT.~# 不明显吗？她是个bot
<LQYMGT> abc_: 之前它好像会说话
<iIlL10Oo> LQYMGT: 说了什么
<^k^> 新 深度PK版 • 如果浏览器是一种枪 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447458 01376628395.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 zkwlx — 2013-08-16 13:22
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 你说的是一个洗手间吧
<LQYMGT> iIlL10Oo: 刚刚不是回了abc_么 之前好像提醒过谁不要发过长的一段话
<abc_> LQYMGT.~# 对他说`1好像可以得到源码，看看源码就懂了
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 叔儿。。 要我给乃秀房本儿证明嘛。。。
<LQYMGT> ^k^: `1
<iIlL10Oo> LQYMGT: `i
<^k^> LQYMGT, 二。  13:33 
<LQYMGT> ^k^: `i
<abc_> ^k^.~# `1
<abc_> `1
<abc_> `
<abc_> ^k^.~# `
<abc_> ^k^.~# help
<^k^> abc_, 二。  13:38 
<^k^> abc_, 休息一下..  13:38 
<abc_> ^k^.~# help
<abc_> g cracker
<abc_> hi
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  13:44 
<abc_> ^k^.~# 你是男生吗？
<LQYMGT> a
<LQYMGT> abc_: 它貌似不会对话
<^k^> abc_, 这是很好的信息。  13:45 
<abc_> LQYMGT.~# 我被他调戏过一中午，各种无节操。。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 牛人啊，都有房本
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 刚拿到手。。 还热乎的。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 啧啧
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 大连房价也老贵了
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 沈阳啦，叔儿。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 盛京
<freeflying> 哎，急需买鞋，鞋子汗湿了，这段时间一直天阴，很难干
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 今早都没法跑步
<gfrog_away> freeflying: .
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 有俩招儿，A，旺旺仙贝里的干燥剂，B，卫生巾。
<jusss> palomino|working: hell boy 2，很喜欢这部电影
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 没啥意思吧
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 哪有那么多干燥剂啊
<jusss> palomino|working: 期待出3
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 扔微波炉里烤干了继续用，lol
<jusss> palomino|working: 不过好像漫画和导演想法不一样，导致出不来3
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 丫是石灰材质的。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 我在哪看到过鞋子迅速除湿的方法，等我找下哈
<freeflying> gfrog_away: thx
<gfrog_away> freeflying: taobao上甚至有这种奇葩货 http://search.taobao.com/search?q=%D0%AC%B3%FD%CA%AA%C6%F7&from=rs&navlog=rs-5-q-%D0%AC%B3%FD%CA%AA%C6%F7
<^k^> gfrog_away ... ⇪ 鞋除湿器_淘宝搜索
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 伟大的某宝啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: lol
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 那文章找不见了。。目测也就是活性炭大法了。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 其实石灰最好了
<freeflying> 只是找不到
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 比较危险，特别是乃家有娃的情况
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 活性炭吃下去没事，石灰吃了就要烧伤了。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 如何清理make生成的软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447460 我以前自己编译了一份gvim，/usr/bin中有相关启动快捷方式。 源代码忘了放在哪个地方了 什么方法可以完全卸载这份gvim？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wozniak — 2013-08-16 13:56
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 现在鞋子都放在走廊上
<eexpress> freeflying: gfrog_away 北方人居然都不知道烤鞋器的。
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 北方哪用得着这种货色。
<eexpress> 虽然不太潮湿，脚也不出汗？
<freeflying> eexpress: 出汗一晚上早就干了
<freeflying> 除非像我这样整个鞋都湿了
<eexpress> 额。。。
<iIlL10Oo> 北方干燥
<iIlL10Oo> 水的比热容是很大的，如果北方潮湿，那就真冷了。
<eexpress> 冬天，南方都要烤鞋，早上出去才舒服。
<zhuifeng> 好不好吃？
<zhuifeng> 烤鞋
<abc_> 现在我们也要烤鞋
<freeflying> adb shell system-image-cli
<eexpress> NaoTanRen: Despicable Me 2 找找
<freeflying> eexpress: 这样就可以给ubuntu touch 刷机了，方便吧
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 行.
<eexpress> freeflying: 这样？还没见过。
<eexpress> 等有机器先
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine qq 会扫描硬盘吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447461 安装的这个版本 Linux兼容内核论坛 • 查看主题 - wine qq 2012 for linux Ubuntu 64位兼容（12月21日末日版） http://www.longene.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=4700 请问，wine qq 能扫描整个硬盘吗？ 还是只能扫描映射到 dosdevices 里的分区、文件夹什么的？ 谢谢！
<^k^> > 统计信息: 发表于 由 LingU — 2013-08-16 14:16
<iIlL10Oo> 南方真的潮湿。
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 只有枪的
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 放弃吧.
<jusss> eexpress: 上快播风行pps上找找，可能有
<freeflying> eexpress:大白天就看av
<iIlL10Oo> http://snag.gy/fgAy9.jpg
<iIlL10Oo> gentoo 没有 /dev , 没有 root block 咋办？
<jiero> freeflying: 其实应该哦。
<jiero> freeflying: 拍 av 都是白天？
<freeflying> jiero: 不知道啊
<jiero> freeflying: 我倒也不知道。不过猜应该是吧。
<jiero> 以前 ASUS Transformer 多么流行啊。
<jiero> 现在销声匿迹了
<palomino|working> ?_?
<palomino|working> 我有俩呢
<jiero> palomino|working: 广告很少了。
<jiero> palomino|working: 呃。
<jiero> palomino|working: 壕，有俩。。。
<palomino|working> ... jiero
<jiero> palomino|working: 送我一台老电脑
<palomino|working> tf101很差劲..
<palomino|working> 201还行
<jiero> 。
<palomino|working> 不过后来买了nexus10..
<palomino|working> 暂时满足了
 * jiero 今天收拾，看到了 2003年的老电脑 AMD Althon 1800+
<palomino|working> :o
<palomino|working> 好老。。
<jiero> 生锈的主板和CPU和256MB的RAM
<jiero> 哈哈
<palomino|working> lol
<palomino|working> 我柜子里还有个486
<jiero> 还有老电源
<palomino|working> 当年大学毕业时
<jiero> palomino|working: 哦。。。你竟然私藏危险品。。
<palomino|working> 从宿舍拿走的
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 遥想毕业当年。。已经是上个世纪的事情了。。
<jiero> palomino|working: 。。。
<nyfair> 警察叔叔，就是这个人
<jiero> nyfair:  老马 palomino|working 还留着 486 一台。
<palomino|working> 不是一台了，只有主板cpu和内存大概
<Niac_> 玩单片机这类的东西，烧钱不
<jiero> palomino|working: 。我想卖掉那几个部件，没钱了。
<palomino|working> :o
<palomino|working> 还有人买么。。
<jiero> palomino|working: 二手贩子不知道要不。
<palomino|working> taobao上上回看到一个店
<palomino|working> 卖各种旧货。。
<palomino|working> 太神了
<palomino|working> 什么cyrix 6x86
<palomino|working> 8086/186/286
<freeflying> 我可以把我的i7转了，有人要不
<freeflying> lol
<eexpress> NaoTanRen: 不是吧。别人截图都是清晰的，带中文字幕的截图
<freeflying> palomino|working: 比马总的新
<palomino|working> 还有winchip的芯片。。
<jiero> freeflying: 多少钱。
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: http://hd.gg/details.php?id=36401&hit=1
<^k^> NaoTanRen ... ⇪ CNHD ChinaHDTV :: 种子详情 "Despicable Me 2 2013 720p HDRip x264 AC3-SmY" 好多光棍 www.HD.gg - Powered by p2pnow.net
<freeflying> jiero: 3k
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 自己看截图, 你觉得行, 我就给你生成种子
<jiero> freeflying: 要不起。
<jiero> 不想要。。。
 * jiero 3k的话直接加钱买超级本
<palomino|working> haswell超级本好贵的
<eexpress> Despicable.Me.2.2013.TS.SWESUB.XviD-xCHR1LL3x
<eexpress>  已上传 07-26 18:51, 大小 1.54 GiB, 上传者 xCHR1LL3x
<eexpress> swe是哪国
<palomino|working> 瑞典
<freeflying> jiero: lol
<palomino|working> TS还不如不看那。。
<eexpress> HDRip有
<palomino|working> :o
<eexpress> 要是webrip就好
<jiero> freeflying: 你一个处理器3000。。。太贵了吧。。。
<freeflying> jiero: 那我卖个超级笨给你吧
<palomino|working> Despicable.Me.2.Movie.Special.720p.HDTV.x264-C4TV
<freeflying> jiero: cpu+主板啊
<palomino|working> 这个貌似不是电影啊
<jiero> 。
<palomino|working> ... freeayu
<freeflying> jiero: 还送你内存
<palomino|working> ... freeflying
<jiero> 算了。。。
<palomino|working> 我槽，那我这也有
<freeayu> hi
<palomino|working> 要是能卖3k我也卖
<freeayu> anyone calls me
<eexpress> NaoTanRen: 你至少要hdrip
<palomino|working> sorry freeayu
<palomino|working> wrong call freeayu
<freeflying> jiero: 机箱+电源+硬盘
<^k^> freeayu:点点点.  14:53 
<jiero> freeflying: 没钱啊没钱。
<freeflying> jiero: 不贵了吧，真心便宜
<freeayu> well, it is ok
<jiero> freeflying: 我真心没钱买。
<freeflying> :)
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: ... ...
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 出国玩, 哪儿最便宜? 斯里兰卡?
<freeflying> NaoTanRen: 泰国
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 我去查查
<freeflying> NaoTanRen: 你去携程上看，去那里的线多，那里就便宜
<freeflying> NaoTanRen: 越冷门的地方越贵
<Niac_> 我可以说香港吗
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 好!
<NaoTanRen> Niac_: 去过了, 没啥意思
<Niac_> 澳门呢
<Niac_> 我想去赌一把
<NaoTanRen> Niac_: 还不如香港.
<freeflying> NaoTanRen: 你可以报我之前的自由行的团，比较便宜，酒店+机票，五天四晚，5k+/人
<Niac_> --！不跟团
<nyfair> 我也要去
<Niac_> 自己玩去
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 人均5k+? 那可以接受. 不过, 我去跟斯里兰卡对比一下
<Chaos`Eternal> 自由行跟不跟团的区别就是不跟团你要自己订机票/酒店
<jiero> NaoTanRen: 不是说台湾最便宜——别说不是出国
<Chaos`Eternal> 以及其他的交通/住宿
<Niac_> 住青旅啊
<NaoTanRen> jiero: 港澳台在我心目中都是出国
<Chaos`Eternal> 当我没说吧
<jiero> Niac_:  泰国住旅社。
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> NaoTanRen: 抓住你的前女友了？
<freeflying> Niac_: 青旅也是不错的选择
<Niac_> 泰国有个朋友做导游的
<Chaos`Eternal> 有导游那是另一说了
<Niac_> 天天发照，各种high
<nyfair> 有去埃及的么
<Chaos`Eternal> 不过有导游应该可以利用她的关系订到便宜的酒店吧
<jiero> nyfair: 壕。你带我去吧。
<freeflying> Niac_: 泰国基本不用导游，人都可以说些简单的英语
<Chaos`Eternal> 这种折扣都可以打的很大的
<Chaos`Eternal> 比如拿ibm的价钱去住喜来登
<eexpress> 不跟团的，准备鸡同鸭讲？
<jiero> 泰国式英语，比印尼式差不多
<freeflying> Chaos`Eternal: 导游没戏，要计调才可以
<freeflying> jiero: 比日本的好很多
<Chaos`Eternal> 我觉得我现在最遗憾的就是没拿过18摸的工牌
<Chaos`Eternal> 所以很多酒店都拿不到好价钱
<nyfair> freeflying: 给我找个妹纸来做精油
<freeflying> Chaos`Eternal: 你现在的工牌不也一样
<jiero> freeflying: 。我特殊耳朵，更怕南方人讲英语，日本的不怕，韩国例外。。。
<Chaos`Eternal> 不行
<Chaos`Eternal> emc的工牌不值钱的
<Chaos`Eternal> 基本上没好价钱
<nyfair> jiero: 棒子英文不差的啊
<Chaos`Eternal> 18摸很多地方的价钱我们想都不要想
<jiero> nyfair: 就是听不懂
<freeflying> Chaos`Eternal: 都有协议价啊，连arm的去虹桥喜来登也只要600多一晚
<Chaos`Eternal> 虹桥是虹桥
<jiero> nyfair: 好像说英文不差的香港人，对我来说不如英文差劲的法国人。。。
<Chaos`Eternal> 你去个二线城市
<Chaos`Eternal> 住个喜来登试试
<NaoTanRen> jiero: 啥?
<NaoTanRen> jiero: 我只是在yy攒钱旅游而已
<Chaos`Eternal> 不过你可能不需要跑二线城市。。。
<jiero> NaoTanRen: 哦。我以为你ntr成了，要一起出国呐。
<freeflying> Chaos`Eternal: 二线城市都住自有品牌的，折扣更低
<Chaos`Eternal> 能住么。。。
<NaoTanRen> jiero: 没...
<freeflying> Chaos`Eternal: 要看，有得还行
<eexpress> NaoTanRen: 去搞点迷香
<nyfair> 泰国有啥米其林三星店？
<Chaos`Eternal> 半夜来个人敲门怎么办
<freeflying> Chaos`Eternal: 其实二线城市的喜来登服务也一般
<Chaos`Eternal> 给你塞小卡片怎么办
<freeflying> Chaos`Eternal: 这种五星里没遇到过
 * nyfair 穷的只剩不动产，一点闲钱都没了
<Chaos`Eternal> 还有希尔顿啊，万豪啊，westin啊
<freeflying> nyfair: 都有不动产还穷啥啊
<nyfair> freeflying: 没资金流啊，只能等发工资
<Chaos`Eternal> 总之有个18摸的工牌要好很多
<freeflying> Chaos`Eternal: 我基本都是住万豪和洲际的品牌的店
<freeflying> nyfair: 靠，牛人啊，都资金流饿
<jiero> nyfair: 把不动产当抵押投资呗。。。
<jiero> nyfair: 你多有钱啊。
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 服务一般? 酒店不是都看设施吗? 要啥服务? 你去酒店还点啥服务吗?
 * NaoTanRen 如此说来, 东莞的酒店, 是不是服务都很好, 或者, 至少来说, 很全?
<jiero> imtxc_away: http://sale.jd.com/act/PGQqV1rTKdHfD.html
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 【江湖告急】求贤篇 - 京东商城
<jiero> lol
<cherrot> NaoTanRen, 广州东莞的酒店 哇～
<jiero> NaoTanRen: 你要小姐么。
<jiero> lol
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 推荐三个 双面板的文件管理器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447463 在windows有norton commander。分左右两个面板，虽然视觉上谈不上美观，但是操作非常方便，特别是进行文件的复制和移动操作。在ubuntu下也有这样的文件管理器。 gnome-commander tuxcmd double commander 其中gnome-commander和tuxcmd在软件源里就有，可以
<cherrot> jiero, 抱抱
<jiero> 我都知道东莞是卖淫的。。。
 * jiero 抱抱 cherrot
<freeflying> NaoTanRen: 酒店设施是一方面，服务才更关键啊
<jiero> 酒店服务是什么，看得见吗？
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 穷屌表示理解不能...
<jiero> :(
<freeflying> jiero: 必须的
<jiero> freeflying: 每天给你洗毛巾。。。换水果。整理房间么。。。
<freeflying> jiero: 你去悦榕庄或四季这样的去试试
<freeflying> jiero: 同样是毛巾能一样吗
 * jiero 。。。真的只住了一次酒店。。。
 * jiero 这样的野人。。。
<freeflying> 我今年也不怎么出差了，也不用住酒店了
<freeflying> 这悲催的网速
<jiero> 。本来。要到了一个DVItoVGA转换头，结果悲催的是VGA插上了，转换头就插不上了。。。
<Chaos`Eternal> freeflying, 我也是这几家
<Chaos`Eternal> 争取今天把spg和IHG都住到白金
<Chaos`Eternal> 错了
<Chaos`Eternal> 今年
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> Chaos`Eternal: 恭喜啊
<Chaos`Eternal> 恭喜个毛啊
<Chaos`Eternal> 一出差就是几个星期
<freeflying> Chaos`Eternal: 看了你的航空等级也快白金了啊
<Chaos`Eternal> 有啥好恭喜 的
<Chaos`Eternal> 没有
<Chaos`Eternal> 我多在华东转
<Chaos`Eternal> 都是火车多
<jiero> nyfair: 玩过游戏么？linux下震动手柄可以用么？
<jiero> 吉星（Jetion）JT-U5542 蓝魔双振动游戏手柄 这种随意搞到的。能用么。
<Chaos`Eternal> 东航到现在也没混到金卡
 * jiero 现在想到的linux下多人游戏竟然还是 Trine 和 World of Goo。。。
<freeflying> Chaos`Eternal: 金卡不值钱了
<Chaos`Eternal> 是啊
<Chaos`Eternal> 况且你知道东航很垃圾的
<freeflying> Chaos`Eternal: 11年1月底有此上海回北京，飞机上200多人，一般是金卡
<Chaos`Eternal> 唉，要是哪天东航从上海撤出
<Chaos`Eternal> 就好啦
<freeflying> 我要是不转岗的话，估计今年能飞成北金了
<Chaos`Eternal> lol
<freeflying> 白金
<Chaos`Eternal> 你现在啥岗啊
<freeflying> cloud consultant
<Chaos`Eternal> 高...
<Chaos`Eternal> 你们有commission么？
<Chaos`Eternal> 要是没有commission, 就更高啦
<freeflying> Chaos`Eternal: 我这个是engineer的岗了，之前SE有
<tryit> eexpress, nand flash的最小寻址单元是啥？
<Chaos`Eternal> 还缺人么．．．
<Chaos`Eternal> 哈哈
<Chaos`Eternal> 不过我现在已经不用ubuntu啦
<Chaos`Eternal> 我已经完全转到archlinux了
<Chaos`Eternal> 生命的意义在于折腾
<Chaos`Eternal> ubuntu折腾的空间太小
<freeflying> Chaos`Eternal: 还是EMC舒服些吧
<Chaos`Eternal> 我们不舒服
<Chaos`Eternal> 我们马上就独立出来了
<tryit> Chaos`Eternal, 折腾不如gentoo来得舒服
<palomino|working> ...
<Chaos`Eternal> tryit, 我还要干公司的活，不能太猛了。。。作为一个折腾过lfs的，还能更折腾么？
<Chaos`Eternal> freeflying, 所以我们真tmd叫忙
<palomino|working> 折腾hurd?
<eexpress> tryit: 就是一个块的大小。通常是8字节这样的。
<freeflying> Chaos`Eternal: 那谁还在你们那吗
<tryit> Chaos`Eternal, lfs不如裸板彻底……
<freeflying> Chaos`Eternal: wormwang
<tryit> Chaos`Eternal, 裸板不如 eexpress 来得彻底……
<freeflying> Chaos`Eternal: 忙好啊，年终才好要bonus
<Chaos`Eternal> wormwang现在算APJ的人啦
<tryit> eexpress, 收到～
<Chaos`Eternal> tryit, 我玩lfs的时候，其实还不知道有lfs这玩意。。。
<tryit> Chaos`Eternal, 你现在工作做啥呢？
<Chaos`Eternal> 我连rc脚本都是自己写的。。
<tryit> Chaos`Eternal, 习惯了就好了，哪天你说kernel都是自己写的，就牛Ｘ了
<Chaos`Eternal> 我现在的工作就是一个苦逼命，到处跟人做POC，到处给人吵架。
<Chaos`Eternal> tryit, 到目前为止，我只会写脚本，还不会写kernel, 哈哈
<freeflying> Chaos`Eternal: 你们POC收钱不
<Chaos`Eternal> 不收
<Chaos`Eternal> 我提了很多次了，但是在中国这种大环境下
<Chaos`Eternal> poc收不了钱的
<Chaos`Eternal> 要是poc能收钱，我们也就不会这么累了
<tryit> eexpress, http://funexploit.readthedocs.org/en/latest/sources/embeddedsystem.html#id13 你看下这个图，nand flash的地址不确定如何计算
<^k^> tryit ⇪ ti: 嵌入式系统笔记 — funexploit 1.0 documentation
<freeflying> Chaos`Eternal: POC必须要收钱，不收钱累死你
<freeflying> 不收钱客户根本无所谓，销售也看到个机会不管靠谱不靠谱就让你去做
<Chaos`Eternal> 真理就在那里
<Chaos`Eternal> 但是人们视而不见
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 求助
<freeflying> Chaos`Eternal: 关键你现在也是sales team, 所以这就难搞了
<gfrog_away> huntxu: momo
<gfrog_away> freeflying: momo
<gfrog_away> eexpress: momo
<eexpress> tryit: 地址？
<gfrog_away> palomino|working: momo
<eexpress> 那原理图的地址末？
<huntxu> gfrog_away: qemu的-netdev，vhost和vhostfd的參數咋用的 =.=
<freeflying> 要是deliver team去做，公司内核成本就不会这么玩了
<tryit> eexpress, 访问nand flash的某个地址，发送时需要分成5个周期发送
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 還有tap設備的話，怎麽拿到一個已經在的tap設備的fd傳給它
<tryit> eexpress, 就是那个原理图中下部分表格里的地址，不清楚如何计算
<Chaos`Eternal> 嗯
<Chaos`Eternal> 是的
<Chaos`Eternal> 所以才苦逼
<gfrog_away> huntxu: vhost=on/off/force 好像
<eexpress> 这原理图都没地址线的，看不出
<gfrog_away> huntxu: vhostfd的话么。。 我们是用一个脚本先打开/dev/net/tun，得到一个fd，然后再system(qemu) 进程。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 這tmd隱藏參數啊。。。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 用shell的话。。 好像需要个重定向。
<tryit> eexpress, 网上翻有电路图
<tryit> eexpress, 往上
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 哪个隐藏了？ lol
<huntxu> gfrog_away: vhost和vhostfd啊。。。manpages裏根本沒有。。。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: manpage太古老了
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 你拿到那個fd不是傳給qemu的fd麽，那vhostfd咋辦
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 下载qemu代码，看那坨.hx文件
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 打开两个。 @_@
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 類似這樣的 -netdev tap,fd=x,vhost=on,vhostfd=y
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 等我看下代码哈
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 現在在糾結這個x和y
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 为毛突然搞起这个fd了。。
<Chaos`Eternal> 你直接指定tap dev不行么？
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 说错了，vhostfd是开/dev/vhost-net 这个文件
<gfrog_away> huntxu: fd是/dev/net/tun
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 拿到fd之后甩给子进程
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 那fd就是open然後不close對麽
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 不用管，qemu自己去handle它了。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 反正我们都没关的，lol
<freeflying> huntxu: 你们居然不用libvirt这坨，直接搞qemu啊
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 也就是其實qemu是做子進程來繼承打開著的fd的哦？
<Chaos`Eternal> freeflying, libvirt如果还能再烂一点
<Chaos`Eternal> 我会考虑的
<huntxu> freeflying: 不是我們，是我
<gfrog_away> huntxu: https://github.com/autotest/virt-test/blob/master/tools/tapfd_helper.py
<^k^> gfrog_away ⇪ t: virt-test/tools/tapfd_helper.py at master · autotest/virt-test · GitHub
<gfrog_away> huntxu: FYI
<Chaos`Eternal> 反正我现在是绕着走的
<gfrog_away> Chaos`Eternal: libvirt一直木下限的哦
<Chaos`Eternal> 我有一套脚本管理qemu虚拟机的
<Chaos`Eternal> 我一直在用
<Chaos`Eternal> 最近port成scheme了
<Chaos`Eternal> 回头可以放出来
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 哦，这坨有点旧了，没法handlevhostfd，
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 不过我也懒得加了。。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 我大概明白了 =.=
<huntxu> Chaos`Eternal: 是因為放出來了，也沒人能看懂麽 lol
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 其实木难度哈
 * gfrog_away oops，qemu把俺的host搞挂掉了。。。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 內核給的tun_alloc的例子
<tryit> eexpress, 我明白点了
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 差不多就是那樣
<eexpress> tryit: 上面的，只是示意图，不是真的连接电路。而且是ram的。
<tryit> eexpress, 实际上发送时不需要计算行地址和列地址，只需要分别将32位的地址按照顺序发送就可以了
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 再來一個，我如果使用ip tuntap add建的tap設備，咋樣拿到fd
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 乃觉得那样即使拿到fd，能用么？
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 不行 =.=
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 額，貌似不用拿到，直接傳給qemu就行了
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 我自己亂了lol
<eexpress> tryit: 应该看地址寄存器的。
<tryit> eexpress, 就是每次将8位赋值给地址寄存器就可以了
<tryit> eexpress, NFADDR
<eexpress> 串行穿的地址。
<eexpress> 是啊。
<eexpress> 你那flash的，都是通过专用寄存器操作的。所以片选啥的引脚都是自动的。
<tryit> eexpress, 但是表格里居然有第32位地址，不是从0~31吗
<eexpress> 这啥
<eexpress> 32位只是地址寄存器宽度
<eexpress> 4字节吧
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 乃肿么在ip tun建完tap之后再去查丫的fd？
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 这个fd是进程相关的吧。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 是啊，所以我說我自己亂了
<tryit> eexpress, 恩
<gfrog_away> huntxu: emm...
<tryit> eexpress, 得出去一下，回来再折腾……
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 我應該只需要vhost=on不用vhostfd的對吧
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 除非我想先手動開/dev/vhost-net
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 嗯，qemu能自己搞定vhostfd
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac783493
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ 日本一名贫乳女性因打扮中性被小学生当做形迹可疑者 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<nyfair> 哈哈哈哈哈
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 這就和qemu自己能搞定tap一樣
<gfrog_away> huntxu: .
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 那為什麽你家的libvirt要用fd=和vhostfd=這種方式。。。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 貌似性能好些
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 因為fd先打開了而不用qemu去初始化麽...
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 细节问题么。。。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 俺没看当时的讨论啊 T_T
<huntxu> gfrog_away: /sys/class/net下面那堆啊，能弄明白哪些是哪些麽...
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 还有个原因可能是考虑迁移或者qemu挂掉啥的。fd可以保持一致
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 以上是我纯粹猜测
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 額，保持一致這個倒算是靠譜說法
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 那里那坨肿么了？
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 我想分辨下那些是tap，哪些是br哪些是device =.=
<huntxu> gfrog_away: br和device我都能找到
<huntxu> gfrog_away: tap貌似沒很好的辦法認出來
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 顺着symbol link找driver吧
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 。。可以接受
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 好吧，有個tun_flags
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 嗯，virtual dev木有driver哈，哈哈
<huntxu> gfrog_away: net/if.h的位置
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 錯了，linux/if.h，自己找錯位置了 =.=
<huntxu> (tun_flags & 0xf) == 2 lol
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 靠，我这里的juniper的vpn一会儿就自动断，烦死了
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 写给就你破投诉
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 写信给就你破投诉
<gfrog_away> huntxu: cool
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • XBMC插件库汇总 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447465 XBMC插件库汇总 一下 首先国内的： chinese addon http://code.google.com/p/xbmc-addons-chinese/ hdpfans http://xbmc.hdpfans.com/repository.hdpf ... addons.zip 剩下国外的： xbmc官方(默认自带) superrepo的 http://www.superrepo.org/get-started/ xbmchub的fusion http://www.xbmchub.com/blog/2012/04/24/ ... -
<^k^> > fo
 * gfrog_away 妈蛋，各种搞死host啊，
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 靠，乃不是 on leave 吗
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 那是昨天
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 今天急急忙忙跑回来，结果啥也干不了，妈蛋，早知道在盛京呆着看海了。
<imtxc_away> gfrog_away: lol
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: beaker挂了好几天了
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 侬到底在嘛地方儿？
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: lab机房挂掉了
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 凳子上
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 不止. sync server丢数据了
<imtxc> gfrog_away: location
<gfrog_away> imtxc: the earth
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 还是因为空调的关系吧
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 米国的机器...
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 。。。 gaoji
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: nay的空调挂了, 影响不了米国...
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: gaoji
<huntxu> gfrog_away: libvirt起來的機器，網絡設備能讓它只使用tap，不要接到任何bridge裏面麽
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 那玩意的网络配置不是随便写的么。。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 不过我不太熟 @_@
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 不是啊。。。
 * imtxc 今天至少出了 800ml 汗
<palomino|working> s/汗/汁/
<imtxc> palomino|working: 汗
<palomino|working> :D
<imtxc> palomino|working: 我感觉再有那么10分钟我肯定脱水晕过去
<palomino|working> 前几周某个周六我也是.. imtxc
<imtxc> palomino|working: 汗血宝马？
<palomino|working> 汗血死马。。
<imtxc> ^
<imtxc> 现在写的字自己都不认识了，怎么办
<palomino|working> 重新认识自己！ imtxc
<jusss> palomino|working: 怎么解决弹广告窗口问题
<jusss> palomino|working: 浏览器打开个网站，会弹窗和自动打开别的网站
<palomino|working> 被dns劫持了吧 jusss
<jusss> palomino|working: 用的是8.8.8.8
<jusss> palomino|working: 电信网络
<palomino|working> 你的dns请求在路上就被劫持了
<Niac_> adblock
<Niac_> 有什么好的科学上网软件
<jusss> palomino|working: 那怎么办
<jusss> palomino|working: dns的问题一直没解决过，又不能强制使用tcp包解析
<palomino|working> 额。。我连socks代理+远程dns...
<palomino|working> 开会...
<zhuifeng> 科学上网是什么。。。。
<LQYMGT> zhuifeng: 好问题
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安装了13.04，输入密码后就花屏了，怎么办 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447468 本人用的是英伟达集显，是不是性能不够？还是驱动问题？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sky_junior — 2013-08-16 17:25
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu13.04无法访问硬盘 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447472 错误回复在二楼 统计信息: 发表于 由 镜花水月de时代 — 2013-08-16 18:41
<jusss> 好安静
<jusss> 有人吗
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  19:06 
<jusss> 电影 网络小说 游戏
<jusss> 沉迷其中
<jiero> 耳朵内痒痒了呼吸道感染了。
 * jiero 抱抱 huntxu 得到抗体
 * jiero 摸摸 happyaron
<Pudge> jusss: 你真无聊
<jusss> Pudge: 嗯
<jiero> Pudge: 他闲着太多了，把你的任务分给他做
<jusss> Pudge: 我无聊到开始逛百度贴吧了
<jiero> Pudge: 我买了书，然后书没到，赠品到了。
<jusss> Pudge: 电影 网络小说 游戏 数学家的故事 ，曾经沉迷这几样里面很长时间
<jiero> Pudge: 太出乎我的意料了
<helsinki> 我有一个文本文件压缩成的zip, 大小31G, 解压后可能有几T的大小, 而我的机器硬盘没有那么大, 怎么解决这个问题
<jusss> Pudge: 现在沉迷游戏和电影
<jusss> helsinki: split
<helsinki> split之后无法解压
<helsinki> 已经把zip的格式给破坏掉了
<helsinki> zipsplit不支持2G以上的文件
<jusss> helsinki: 31G的文本文件，你是政府的还是科研机构的？
<helsinki> 都不是
<helsinki> 一个数据文件
<helsinki> 地图相关的
<jusss> Pudge: ext4 ntfs最大的文件是多少？
<jusss> helsinki: 31g文件，从来没见过这么的文件。。。
<Pudge> jusss: 不知道，你可以当作是你的硬盘剩余空间大小
<helsinki> jusss: 好像是单个16T
<jusss> helsinki: 好大
<jusss> Pudge: 你来解决，人家有个31g文件
<jusss> helsinki: 问 Pudge
<helsinki> jusss: 好的
<helsinki> Pudge: 解压结果可以输出到pipe
<helsinki> Pudge: 之后怎么处理我就没有思路了
<Pudge> helsinki: 先zipinfo可以查看压缩比率和压缩前大小
<Pudge> helsinki: 以及压缩前是否单一文件，你硬盘没这么大，
<helsinki> Pudge: 看了下可能有7-8TB
<Pudge> helsinki:那怎么都没法全部解压的
<jusss> Pudge: 以前没电脑没网线时，整天看网络小说也很happy,现在有了电脑 网线，整体玩游戏看电影也感觉不到很Happy，很怪异
<Pudge> helsinki: 硬盘空间不够是硬伤
<Pudge> jusss: 你需要看医生
<helsinki> Pudge: 压缩前是单一文件, 一个大文本
<palomino|working> 找个支持压缩的文件系统解... helsinki
<helsinki> palomino|working: 比如?
<jusss> palomino|working: 你以前看网络小说吗
<palomino|working> 比如ntfs helsinki
<jusss> palomino|working: 2006~2009网络小说的黄金时代
<jusss> 出了多少本好书呀
<helsinki> palomino|working: 解压的时候有什么特殊的操作么
<jusss> 现在都是纯小白了。。。
<palomino|working> 没有 helsinki
<palomino|working> 先建个文件夹，然后设置成压缩的
<palomino|working> 然后往里解应该就可以了
<palomino|working> Btrfs是一个新文件系统，它具有许多 Sun/Oracle 优秀的ZFS文件系统的功能。包括快照、多磁盘带状划分(striping)和镜像(没有 mdadm 的软 raid)，校验、增量备份和实时压缩
<helsinki> palomino|working: 8T的话大概需要多大空间
<palomino|working> btrfs支持实时压缩诶！
<palomino|working> 得看压缩比呀 helsinki
<palomino|working> 这个没法预判 helsinki
<palomino|working> 反正实际占用空间比用zip压的大一点 helsinki
<helsinki> 我手头最大的硬盘是单个2T的
<palomino|working> 4t的很便宜。。
<palomino|working> 买俩jbod一下..
<palomino|working> 你的压缩包是什么格式的 helsinki
<helsinki> palomino|working: 我是想解到多个硬盘里
<helsinki> palomino|working: zip
<palomino|working> 那估计啊，2t的装得开
<palomino|working> 只要你提前设置压缩
<palomino|working> 我以前试过ntfs的实时压缩，压缩比还可以
<helsinki> palomino|working: 然后使用的时候再从那个压缩文件夹中取?
<palomino|working> 不用
<palomino|working> 在你看来文件是没压缩的
<helsinki> 哦
<helsinki> 只要能解压出来就好办了
<palomino|working> 嗯，不妨试试
<helsinki> 解压完split一下
<palomino|working> 你刚才说zip只有31g
<helsinki> 反正是文本
<helsinki> 好处理
<helsinki> 是的
<palomino|working> 我估计实际占用不了多少硬盘空间
<helsinki> 不好说, 之前我自己录了一个视频, 500多M, 压缩完20多M
<palomino|working> =_=
<palomino|working> 视频怎可能。。
<helsinki> 我录我的屏幕, 只有终端的部分内容在变化
<helsinki> 压缩完就很小
<helsinki> palomino|working, Pudge, jusss : 谢谢了, 我先用ntfs试试
<jusss> Pudge: 两个月的暑假很快就过完了
<jusss> Pudge: 啥也没干
<jusss> Pudge: 唯一的成就就是增肥了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 为啥没有人提ubuntu12.04.3 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447473 为啥没有人提ubuntu12.04.3 统计信息: 发表于 由 hanlif — 2013-08-16 19:48
<leyle> ccc
<adam8157> 乐乐哪去了
<adam8157> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/5c7ea676tw1e7okkf3a58j20dh0jf3zy.jpg
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • openfetion托盘图标消失，13.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447474 RT，从11.10开始，openfetion一直很赞，但是升级到13.04后，托盘图标不见了，一开始以为是托盘白名单的问题，后来按照网上的教程，开启了13.04的白名单，但是依然没有出现图标，我已经设置了最小化到托盘和关闭到托盘了，就是不行。
<^k^> > 无奈之下把 .openfetion 文件夹删了，问题依旧。我就不信就我一个人有这问题？！ 还 …
<Pudge> iMadper: 论坛啥毛病
<iMadper> Pudge: 从来没去过...
<Pudge> iMadper: 1, 带~/xxx就没法回复，server fail， 删了~就没啥问题，bug？
<Pudge> iMadper: 2, 带了2行代码，居然说要先审阅，要我等，我艹
<iMadper> Pudge: lol~ 是你浏览器的bug吧?~ 我的智商, 只能这么回答了
<Pudge> iMadper: 如果换了浏览器就好了，也只能说明论坛兼容性不行，没有测试通过所有的浏览器
<iMadper> Pudge: 这得找一叶
<silentc> i can't use ibus-pinyin in my irssi,dose anyone know how to do with it?
<iMadper> Pudge: 不过, 他一直不来.
 * jiero 好奇。。。为啥我的firefox在这里失败了。。。
<iMadper> silentc: check your LC_CTYPE plz.
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 发一个Cocos2d-x视频教程 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447477 Cocos2d-x基础视频教程在这里：http://www.icoolxue.com/album/show/12 Cocos2d-x项目实战（跑酷游戏）在这里：http://www.icoolxue.com/album/show/18 统计信息: 发表于 由 storezhang — 2013-08-16 20:28
 * silentc 
<sc__> iMadper 谢谢，现在能打汉字了。
<tryit> iMadper, 不使用printf，如何打印一个字符的十六进制形式?
<iMadper> tryit: ascii码?
<tryit> iMadper, 恩
<iMadper> tryit: 不用printf, 不知道
<tryit> iMadper, 我现在实现了串口的putch()，但现在想测试nand flash了，有这么个需求
<iMadper> tryit: 不会
<abinex> iMadper: 你是niutouren+
<iMadper> abinex: 不是
<abinex> iMadper: NiuTouRen
<abinex> 喵星人大战毒蛇
<tryit> iMadper, google到了，对字符进行位操作就行了
<abinex> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wcMu1SNRw8
<iMadper> tryit: 哦, 高级
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 取标题 execution expired
<tryit> iMadper, 根本没想到这么操作，:-)
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 每天拜一次壕基蛙
 * gfrog_not_here 今天帝都这鬼天气要热出水了
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 你也不嫌累, 咻的一下这边咻的一下那边
<netsnail> 北京一址都这样的天气
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: what？
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 北京盛京
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 妈蛋，我也不想啊，跑一趟500块啊
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 我看着都累
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 回家拿房本儿取公积金，结果tmd中智那渣货还休假了
<mordory> pci_hp_register failed with error -16,如何解决
<mordory> ？？？
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 介么着急, 可以下周再取嘛
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 下周就得下个月了
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 可以想象你的愤慨
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 本来想赶着这周取了，结果那粪淡不上班
<liemehoc> arch最新的kernel是个坑啊linux-3.10.6-2-x86_64.pkg.tar.xz
<iMadper> liemehoc: 怎么了?
<liemehoc> 没法用uefi引导
<iMadper> liemehoc: 还好我还没更新.... 提示啥?
<liemehoc> iMadper: 没有任何提示
<iMadper> liemehoc: 看看你的efistub怎么写的
<iMadper> liemehoc: 给看看
<iMadper> liemehoc: 直接没法加载initfs?
 * iMadper 喜闻乐见的无法开机. 
<liemehoc> iMadper: 你可以试试   我全都是默认配置
<liemehoc> 我已经退回3.10.5
<iMadper> liemehoc: 你用grub了?
 * iMadper tmd, arch还有默认设置?! 
<iMadper> liemehoc: 头一回听说, arch还有默认设置...
<liemehoc> iMadper: refind
<iMadper> liemehoc: 哦, 这哪儿是默认设置, 这不是要你手动安装的?
<liemehoc> iMadper: 反正很傻瓜   没什么要配的
<liemehoc> iMadper: 特别简单
<iMadper> liemehoc: 我知道, 这就是傻瓜化的
<iMadper> liemehoc: 你直接efistub吧. 有可能是rEFInd的问题
<iMadper> liemehoc: 我两块儿硬盘, rEFInd在我这里就没正常过
<liemehoc> 好像要下雨了   刚刚是不是打雷了
<liemehoc> 憋了一天
<adam8157> 下了
<ZWindL> LQYMGT, hi
 * gfrog_here 好像打雷了
 * iMadper 我去升级一下试试看去... 坚信内核没问题. 
<liemehoc> refind我是上次滚挂以后换上的
<liemehoc> goodluk
<ZWindL> gfrog_here, 你是南方的？
<iMadper> liemehoc: 你现在是rEFInd能进去, 但是load不了内核?
<liemehoc> 显示正在load   然后就没有然后了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • kde下的FCITX总是出不来 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447478 用im-switch 还是出不来，请问应该如何配置啊？顺便问一下怎么安装fcitx+sougou 统计信息: 发表于 由 hilario — 2013-08-16 21:18
<liemehoc> 也有可能是refind的问题
<mordory> linux图形方面的性能实在是不敢恭维
<liemehoc> iMadper: 你有linux-3.10.6-1不？
<mordory> 同样的硬件
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐你来啦
<liemehoc> iMadper: 你是不是已经挂啦？
<roylez> adam8157: 渣蛋
<bluezd> adam8157: 早啊
<liemehoc> 求推荐靠谱转运公司
<adam8157> roylez: 明天又得去找房子了
<adam8157> bluezd: 早
<roylez> adam8157: systemd的man page简直就一坨
<roylez> adam8157: 尼玛完全没办法查
<adam8157> liemehoc: www.thunderex.com/Register.aspx?cs=jason&ref=adamlee 推荐注册会送你20积分
<bluezd> roylez: 主席好
<adam8157> roylez: 慢慢学哈
<jiero> adam8157 roylez 听着好声音电视有些噪音。
<liemehoc> adam8157: 一般从入仓到到手多久
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 我擦，亚马逊的pata在特价啊。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: ^
 * jiero 正在试着翻译 大卫•米切尔（David Mitchell）的两篇小说。
<roylez> adam8157: systemd的unit文件有没有home变量？
 * jiero 想要20元券，顺便锻炼自己的中文。
<adam8157> liemehoc: 我上次大概不到20天?
<roylez> adam8157: %h
<jiero> bluezd: 烂人
<liemehoc> adam8157: 平均成绩呢
<adam8157> roylez: 系统级别的,又不是用户执行的, %h个啥哦
<bluezd> jiero: 烂人你好
<liemehoc> adam8157: 税的机率大吗
<adam8157> liemehoc: 差不多就这样
<adam8157> liemehoc: 看你什么东西
<jiero> 。
<adam8157> liemehoc: 我走的包和维生素都没被税
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<roylez> adam8157: systemctl --user
<ZWindL> jiero, 烂人？⊙▽⊙
<adam8157> roylez: 你这就是自我安慰, 它那logind通过命令没啥用
<bluezd> adam8157: 你有电脑用的麦克风吗 ?
<liemehoc> 早上在woot上订了一副gunnar
<adam8157> bluezd: usb摄像头带麦克风
<liemehoc> 随便选了个转运   也不知道靠不靠谱
<bluezd> adam8157: 这个不错哈，求赠送
<roylez> adam8157: 我起了user daemon，一个起tmux，一个起synergy
<adam8157> bluezd: 你笔记本的mic怎么了
<iMadper> adam8157: ping
<iMadper> ubuntu1304, 默认没编译ath9k?
<adam8157> roylez: 真折腾
<adam8157> iMadper: .
<bluezd> adam8157: 我家的电脑麦克风不好用
<adam8157> roylez: 写.profile里算了
<gfrog_here> bluezd: 不撸壕
<iMadper> adam8157: 我擦, 那atheros无线网卡的, 都怎么活?
<roylez> adam8157: 起tmux没别的干净的
<jiero> ZWindL: 看到了 bluezd 的字符，就想到了烂人，大概是直觉吧。
<ofan> 刚过马路听到碰一声，回头看一个人被撞得血肉模糊，我和我的小。。。。。。卧槽！我的小伙伴呢？！
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<iMadper> adam8157: lspci里面有, 但是 lsmod | grep ath 没输出
<gfrog_here> ofan: 乃的小伙伴掉了一地
<adam8157> ofan: 天朝说这个都说的吐了 你才赶上潮流
<bluezd> gfrog_here: 壕
<ZWindL> jiero, 。。
<adam8157> iMadper: 于是呢?
<iMadper> adam8157: 于是就没办法上网呀
<ofan> adam8157: 恩 有时差啊
<adam8157> iMadper: 翻wiki去, 我没用过这网卡
<iMadper> adam8157: ..
 * adam8157 afk
<mordory> dd
 * adam8157 back
<adam8157> bluezd: 太浪费了吧
<\q> ofan: 玩彙編嗎？
<iMadper> bluezd: 乃来了
<ofan> \q: 汇编？
<bluezd> iMadper: 恩，大象
<\q> en
<iMadper> bluezd: 不撸
<bluezd> iMadper: 那天被前台鄙视了，她说你们去欢乐谷了吧，我说"恩"，她说你们也太幼稚了
<bluezd> iMadper: 后来她又加一句，不过挺适合你的 ......
<iMadper> bluezd: 你说, 你不懂, 替我问候你主治医生 然后转身就走
<tryit> bluezd, 你说是带咱孩子去的……
 * bluezd 小
<bluezd> tryit: ...
<ofan> \q: 只能看懂
<\q> 明天Fedora Release Party?
<freeflying> gfrog_here: 啥
<jiero> adam8157: 你不去 Fedora Release Party？
<mordory> 99
<jiero> 话说，fedora 19了么。就用过1个版本。
<LQYMGT> 在19还是alpha的时候用过一周左右……
<mordory> (chong-split-string "001\n001")
<adam8157> jiero: 你要去?
<\q> systemd 改 init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd 了？
<\q> 現在作爲一個用戶還得學 grub2 ？
<freeflying> iMadper: 蓝牙的运动耳机有啥推荐的不
<freeflying> imtxc_away: kindle dx已出
<iMadper> \q: 如果你的系统默认不是systemd的话, 你要自己设置
<\q> iMadper: 我原來是 /bin/systemd
<\q> iMadper: 我原來是 init=/bin/systemd
<iMadper> \q: 恩, 现在位置是变了... arch也移过去了... 我也不知道为啥
<ofan> 因为不小心就会补全到systemd而不是systemctl
<\q> iMadper: 我 grep init /etc/grub2 -r 毫無結果。。。
<\q> iMadper: 我 grep init= /etc/grub2 -r 毫無結果。。。
<iMadper> \q: 放到内核里了
<freeflying> iMadper: 推荐耳机啊
<\q> ofan: 所以我把 systemd start/restart/status 都 alias 到 start/restart/... 了
<iMadper> freeflying: 哦, 没啥了解呀... 蓝牙...
<\q> s/md/mctl/
<iMadper> ofan: 恩, 有道理.
<iMadper> \q: 你是gentoo? 可以直接看代码?  init/main.c  里面grep init
<\q> iMadper: gentoo. whereis init/main.c
<iMadper> \q: 你装东西, 不是都要编译吗... 内核代码下载到哪里了...
<\q> whereis -S /ray/brain init/main.c  => no response
<\q> 看到了， init/main.c 依次執行 /sbin/init /etc/init /bin/init /bin/sh
<freeflying> iMadper: 研究下呗，要不多久你也有这个需求了
<iMadper> freeflying: 才没... 我无线的鄙视蓝牙播放..
<bluezd> adam8157: 房子找到了 ?
<iMadper> \q: O_o 竟然, 没有systemd...
<\q> iMadper: 我是 vanilla kernel
<adam8157> bluezd: 明天开始找
<bluezd> adam8157: 找中介否 ?
<adam8157> bluezd: 先不着急找中介
<adam8157> bluezd: 妈蛋, 全年最热的时候找房子和搬家, 我得调调
<iMadper> \q: iMadper :: ~ » cat /proc/cmdline        ++>    root=/dev/sdb2 ro initrd=/EFI/arch/initramfs-arch  我没有别的内核参数了, 如果不是在那里改, 那我不知道了...  execute_command  是不是被指定了?
<bluezd> adam8157: 你 8 月底不就到期了吗？能调 ?
<adam8157> bluezd: 下一个租个短的不就调了
<adam8157> iMadper: \q 那里改是可以的... /sbin/init就是默认的init啊
<bluezd> 哦，这意思
<\q> cat /proc/cmdline
<\q> BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-3.11.0-rc1+ root=/dev/sdb2 ro init=/bin/systemd
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助，局域网共享不完整，media下的无法共享 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447479 请问，ubuntu如何把/media/ 下面的文件夹，共享给windows用户？在局域网中。。。 我现在已经用samba把/home/ 和/srv 之类的文件夹共享给win用户了。 但是，/media/下面的，始终无法共享给win用户。 求助 现在在win那边，可以看
<iMadper> \q: 哦, 你有cmdline呀... 我以为你没改呢....
<\q> iMadper: 我在吐槽 systemd 又迫使用戶開始學 grub 了
<iMadper> adam8157: 我以为他没有cmdline, 但是启动默认也是systemd, 所以我以为他是在那里改得
<iMadper> \q: 这得整个系统协调起来, 内核改过去, 多好.
<adam8157> \q: 这你得赖发行版, 发行版没有切过去
 * iMadper 表示自己智商堪忧...
<adam8157> iMadper: 还是先担心体重吧
<\q> iMadper: 我是不明所以裝成 grub 後每次都是直接編輯 /boot/grub2/grub.cfg 而不是配置文件升級內核的
<iMadper> adam8157: (>_<)..
<iMadper> \q: 我电脑去掉grub了
<\q> iMadper: !!!這是怎麼做到的
<adam8157> iMadper: 疼不
<iMadper> \q: 什么?
<iMadper> \q: 哦, 我uefi了
<iMadper> adam8157: lol~
<freeflying> iMadper: 你为啥鄙视蓝牙耳机呢
<iMadper> freeflying: 耳机还得单独充电!
<iMadper> freeflying: 惨无人道呀
<freeflying> iMadper: bluetooth smart啊
<\q> iMadper: uefi 不需要 grub?
<iMadper> \q: http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/EFI_stub_kernel
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: EFI stub kernel - Gentoo Wiki
 * iMadper 重启试新内核
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 关于双显卡双显示器的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447480 主板是Z87 CPU i7 4770K 显卡是 GTX660 然后主屏接到显卡的HDMI口上，副屏接到了主板上的DVI口上 Windows下装完intel和nv驱动后无压力是实现双屏，而Ubuntu和opensuse里反复尝试均只能显示主屏（bios里设置的独立显卡启动），求问有没有办法可以
<^k^> > 解决 统计信息: 发表于 由 GhostFlying — 2013-08-16 22:32
<freeflying> iMadper: http://www.amazon.com/Jabra-SPORT-corded-Stereo-Headset/dp/B005C2A34E
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ 405 => Net::HTTPMethodNotAllowed for http://www.amazon.com/Jabra-SPORT-corded-Stereo-Headset/dp/B005C2A34E -- unhandled responsein get head
<iMadper> 捷朗波?
<iMadper> freeflying: 不看好....
<iMadper> freeflying: 有线无线又何妨?
<freeflying> iMadper: 有线的不太方便
<iMadper> freeflying: 蓝牙耳机, 讲究的都是防风降噪吧? 这个更实用, 音质可以不考虑... 声音洪亮就行...
<abinex> 淘气小猫不停打扰大猫睡觉，结果被大猫给擒拿了
<huzoubahe> 谁比较了解达内？？？
<huzoubahe> 下午给我来一电话让我面试，结果我一查这公司貌似是搞开发培训的啊
<huzoubahe> 我去，，都睡了？？
<iMadper> huzoubahe: 培训赚钱
<huzoubahe> 哦。。不存在什么说招人去上班？
<happyaron> 貌似越来越多的C社人出现在这个频道了
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-51-generic #77-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 24 20:21:10 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<happyaron> 都没有人了
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Asus-Google-Nexus-7-Version-2-7-Full-HD-1080p-16GB-Android-4-3-2GB-RAM/330988983214?pt=US_Tablets&hash=item4d107b13ae
<^k^> knownbad ⇪ t: Asus Google Nexus 7 Version 2 7" Full HD 1080p 16GB Android 4 3 2GB RAM | eBay
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 德国还没上市呢。我已经玩了一个月了都
<knownbad> 说啥？
<knownbad> 德国即没上市，你怎么玩了一个月？
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: asus 的板子
<knownbad> 不管，反正只跑 ASOP.
<knownbad> 咦，这也出来了。   http://www.ebay.com/itm/ZTE-Open-3G-Unlocked-Firefox-OS-Cellphone-Orange-eBay-exclusive-/271258990669
<^k^> knownbad ... ⇪ ZTE Open 3G Unlocked Firefox OS Cellphone Orange eBay Exclusive | eBay无标题文档
<^k^> 05:02
<labrador> ps -ef
<alvin_rxg> ps ax
<tryit> .
<tryit> 早啊
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • ubuntu 13.10 怎么安装 ia32_libs? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447489 因为我需要安装 Citrix Receiver for Linux的客户端，所以必须要安装这个32位库。请问怎么安装。 统计信息: 发表于 由 KOSKERS — 2013-08-17 6:47
#ubuntu-cn 2013-08-17
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • kde自带的muon software center搜索不准 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447490 试了几个关键字，比如dock, synaptic, fcitx，没有一个搜索到结果的。 但是按照分类一个一个地往下找，是能找到相关软件的。 这搜索功能太挫了吧？有没有办法让它搜索变得正常一点？ 谢谢。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 GalaxyYun — 2013-08-
<^k^> > 17 8:31
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 今天发现我的 root 目录不见了，怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447491 本来都好好的，我一直都是用SSH连，结果前段时间一直连不进去，没细看原因，今天用SSH时发现提示是key未注册。就纳闷了，用帐号密码登进去，发现没有 root 目录，都不知道什么时候开始 不见了 统计信息: 发表于 由 源
<^k^> > 头鸟 — 2013-08-17 8:33
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 华硕 S400CA 安装 ubuntu 13.04 问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447492 我把bios中的security选项关闭了，可以安装成功。但是重启后进不了系统，好像没有引导一样。 重启后是直接进入bios界面。 I have no idea for this problem??? 统计信息: 发表于 由 aguang1203 — 2013-08-17 8:36
<Niac> 早
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 不知道密码怎么办 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447493 我安装Ubuntu 13.04时设置了登录密码，觉得登录不方便就设置了自动登录，（在此之前点了设置-->账户-->解锁，好把密码清除了），然后重启，发现没有win7启动项，win8有启动项但是进不去（迪欧二次启动时win8启动项也没有了），于是在终端模拟
<^k^> > 器中输入"sudo update-grub“提示输入密码，于是就纠结了，没有密码呀，输入什么？我 …
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • dpkg：error错误求解：——重复文件触发关注 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447494 无法更新，安装软件 终端命令行显示： ＊＊＊＊＊:~/桌面$ sudo apt-get -f install [sudo] password for pancho: 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 升级了 0 个软件包，新安装了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04的网络居然变好了... http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447495 再之前使用ubuntu单系统后，感觉很不适应，因为我想用FTP上传文档到我的网站。ubuntu下的FTP工具都很奇怪。所以我又换成windows7/ubuntu12.04双系统。 好了，问题来了。上次我发过一篇帖子说ubuntu的网络支持不好。因为我家用宽带，接上路
<PudGe> iMadper: 这都tm什么奇葩问题
<jiero> 不可思议啊。碳素墨水进水之后竟然分成很多碎片，这是什么墨水啊。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 我竟然用这样的墨水写字。。。
<jiero> 、么
<jiero> 到底 SDHC 卡有什么用？
<Drocula> 传说是很快并且容量可以做的很大
<Niac> 我想买个raspberry，淘宝那个卖得最好的店说是有授权书，可靠吗
<Niac> 还是国内生产的
<Drocula> 为了不冷场 我说 我不知道……
<Niac> 谢谢，太尴尬了
<Niac> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.poPeWz&id=17337394004&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=
<^k^> Niac ... ⇪ EGOMAN红色树莓派2 Raspberry Pi B型512MB 微型电脑送亚克力盒子-tmall.com天猫
<Drocula> 国产的有什么不好么
<Niac> 配置都改了，而且不兼容以前的系统
<Niac> 或者我去玩单片机？
<jiero> Niac: 怪事了，你问这里干嘛？直接找官方。
<Niac> 我觉得这里高手多啊
<Niac> raspberry pi也可以装ubuntu啊
<jiero> Niac: 。。。高手和这个有关系么。
<jiero> Niac: 你只是在找数据库。
<Niac> 昨天看见有人谈论硬件的
<jiero> Niac: 你相信自己运气那么好~碰得到和自己一样要求的！？
<Niac> 蛋疼，为什么国内什么都和外面不一样
<Niac> 查了一下，还真有授权，但是有零配件厂家改动
<Drocula> 有什么不兼容的……
<Niac> 以前的系统啊
<Drocula> 再说了你拿着硬件再找找datasheet咋弄不是弄啊
<Drocula> 它怎么换指令集也没有动………………
<Drocula> 为什么不兼容……………………
<Niac>  红版的树莓派的内存颗粒更换了厂家
<Drocula> 你最多重新编译个驱动
<Niac> 不太懂硬件，听说材料不好，电气性什么的会出莫名其妙的错误
<Drocula> 颗粒什么的 对你来讲是透明的
<iMadper> PudGe: lol~
<iMadper> PudGe: 你丫怎么叫这么一个名字?
<iMadper> PudGe: 看着好怪
<PudGe> iMadper: ？我不是一直叫这个么
<iMadper> 你以前叫Pudge
<PudGe> iMadper: 我艹，改错了
<PudGe> iMadper: 部队，没错啊
<PudGe> iMadper: 就这个
<iMadper> PudGe: lol~
<Drocula> 树莓派这个东西 其实远远没有三星arm开发版来的实惠
<abinex> EE
<bilibilibang> 现在在讨论什么主题？
<Niac> 不追求实惠啊，只是想要方便
<Drocula> 那还是树莓派吧
<abinex> 树莓派是个好东东
<iMadper> 树莓派资料/教程/折腾步骤特别全
<abinex> 额
<abinex> iMadper: 树莓派拥有大量的资料可用
<Drocula> 不知道它是怎么火的
<Drocula> 没有hdmi总线
<abinex> 树莓派甚至拥有一个应用商店
<abinex> 树莓派拥有论坛
<PudGe> iMadper: 今天突然发现ranger这个东西特别好用
<abinex> 拥有众多的系统支持
<Niac> 能折腾就是好
<iMadper> PudGe: 干嘛的?
<iMadper> PudGe: 文件管理?
<PudGe> PudGe: file manager
<iMadper> PudGe: 一看到vim-like, 就没兴趣了
<iMadper> PudGe: 我现在都是直接用命令行了, 我连nauxxx那个都没安装
<PudGe> iMadper: lol 我就知道
<roylez> iMadper: 文盲
<PudGe> iMadper: 这个方便预览
<PudGe> iMadper: 我就是来刺激你的
<PudGe> roylez: +1
<jiero> 。。。
<roylez> PudGe: 我是不是神补刀？
<jiero> roylez PudGe 你们俩对 iMadper 来说是不是老不死的~
<jiero> lol
<PudGe> roylez: 抢人头
<iMadper> lol~
<iMadper> roylez: 不会拼. 你来一个?
<zhuifeng> 树莓派有强大的技术支持，火是必然的。。。。。
<jiero> 人 头。
<PudGe> nauxxx躺着中枪
<zhuifeng> 不火才是偶然的。。。
<jiero> 改名了，叫 file了
<iMadper> PudGe: 渣渣, dired-mode秒杀一切
<roylez> iMadper: nautilus
<iMadper>  huzoubahe:  ...
<jiero> roylez:  改名叫 file 了。
<iMadper> roylez: 你查的还挺快..
<roylez> iMadper: 渣渣，zsh秒杀一切
<roylez> iMadper: 那必须比文盲快
<iMadper> roylez: lol~
<zhuifeng> roylez: 你在cygwin里用oh-my-zsh试试。。。。
<zhuifeng> 卡出翔
<iMadper> 两个渣渣.... cygwin和oh-my-zsh
<roylez> zhuifeng: oh-my-zsh看都懒得看
<PudGe> roylez: 不是默认默认安装的shell都是耍流氓
<roylez> iMadper: 现在的天气。。。。 http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/635a50efjw1e7ogs7112vj20dw0iimxt.jpg
<iMadper> PudGe: 试试 fish
<zhuifeng> iMadper: cygwin是伟大的
<iMadper> roylez: 乐乐, 你把衣服都脱了?
<zhuifeng> roylez: 别说你的配置是自己写的？
<roylez> iMadper: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/635a50efjw1e7ng4q2mpaj20ci0fr3zd.jpg
<roylez> zhuifeng: 就自己写的
<iMadper> roylez: .. .. .. 这个太惨了..
<iMadper> roylez: vnet.ibm.com 是哪个组?
<roylez> iMadper: 公司里头搞Linux的一群渣
<iMadper> roylez: 国内有吗?
<roylez> iMadper: 他们有特权，可以开vnet账户，可以用pop....
<roylez> iMadper: 有啊
<roylez> iMadper: 我申请，被拒，因为我不是搞Linux开发的 。。。。
<iMadper> roylez: pop? 那个邮件协议?
<roylez> iMadper: 是啊，否则都去用Notes吧，没pop，没imap
<iMadper> roylez: O_o
<iMadper> roylez: 贵摸是怕资料外泄?
<roylez> iMadper: 怕没人用Notes
<iMadper> roylez: lol~
<jiero> roylez: wow ，这人。。。http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Susan_Kare
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: Susan Kare - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<jiero> 经历了 苹果 微软 linux的三重设计师啊。
<jiero> lol
<roylez> jiero: 18摸呢？
<roylez> jiero: 你就不说了？
<jiero> roylez: 18摸的桌面没见过啊。
<jiero> roylez:  os / 2 我没见过。。。
<jiero> lol
<roylez> iMadper: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/72fa7c92jw1e7oirbhscuj20f0163765.jpg
<jiero> roylez: 果然你对18摸还是有很深的感情的
<roylez> jiero: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/a0fae7b2gw1e7otgklxlnj20dw0hrwgo.jpg
<jiero> roylez: 。。。不是说老虎能跳7米高么。
<wangbin> jiero: 18摸是神马啊。。。
<jiero> wangbin:  18M
<abinex> roylez: 那老虎流口水了
<wangbin> jiero: ok, ibm...
<jiero> abinex: 我也流口水了，想吃孩子
<jiero> abinex: http://blogs.discovery.com/.a/6a00d8341bf67c53ef016760535f0a970b-600wi
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ image/png
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 终端的颜色 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447496 额。我又来了..... 我想改变一下终端的颜色。网上说终端有设置选项，但是我的没有，“更改配置文件”按钮是灰色的，估计丢失了。 然而用.bashrc又只能改变终端的壁纸。 那终端的背景是紫色的，看着很不舒服... 我想把背景颜色改成白色，把字改成
<^k^> > 黑色。 求教.... 统计信息: 发表于 由 wannng — 2013-08-17 10:29
<abinex> jiero: http://pic5.nipic.com/20091211/661401_154438013308_2.jpg
<jiero> abinex: 如果猫想吃了你。
<abinex> jiero: 额
<abinex> 喵星人一般都是吃鱼
<tryit> 烦躁啊，nand flash裸板程序一堆问题
<jiero> abinex: 不抱怨的世界多无聊
<abinex> jiero: 额，喵仔就是超级逗人
<jiero> 美女
<roylez> jiero: 你看见啥了？
<chenshaoju> 累，不爱。
<onlylove> 有啥好累不爱的
<chenshaoju> http://twitter.com/chenshaoju/status/368554931529060352 三天了，还没下载完。。。
<^k^> chenshaoju ... ⇪ Twitter / chenshaoju: 昨晚下一半，翔橘又出错了，一个模拟人生３花了三天还没下回来。 ...
<onlylove> 才三天
<chenshaoju> ･ﾟ( ﾉд`ﾟ)
<onlylove> 原来都是论字节往下拖，算日子算的不要不要的
<onlylove> 一个月以后，你再说累不爱吧
<chenshaoju> 时代变了。。。现在都是论M……33.6Kbps的时代早就不见了。。。。
<onlylove> 明明是44
<onlylove> 怎么会是33.6
<chenshaoju> ( ´_ゝ`)
<jiero> roylez: 名字，想起来一个美女的名字。
<jiero> onlylove: 有33.6啊。
<jiero> onlylove: 后来才是 56呐。
<chenshaoju> 我记得是11.4/22.8/33.6/56.?
<jiero> 其实，我不会说我用56打疯狂坦克。
<jiero> lol
<chenshaoju> 我还用过56玩传奇咧。。。。
 * jiero 不碰 MMORPG
 * jiero 摸摸 imtxc_away
<jusss> 周末，大家好安静
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • win7下硬盘安装Ubuntu 13.04后win7启动项消失，如何添加 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447498 如题，我是在win7下硬盘安装Ubuntu 13.04 （使用的是http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2012-11/73500.htm的方法），安装好后重启，win8的启动项还在（事实证明进不去，第二遍重启win8启动项也不见了），没有win7的启动项， 终
<^k^> > 端输入“sudo update-grub” 显示“Found linux qmage: /boot/vmlinuz-3.8.0-19-feneric Found initrd image …
<jiero> 。。。
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-51-generic #77-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 24 20:21:10 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 太弱了， 你进化有缺， 应该用64bit
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt, 所有？  12:16 
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 嗯
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt, 如果你能有什么样的机器人，那会是什么呢？  12:17 
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 超越人类
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt, 你有几个朋友？  12:18 
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ .. 没有
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt, 的主题是什么？  12:18 
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 锁亡天之困，欲脱天道，须渡无量劫
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt, 你相信强者保护弱者？  12:20 
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。摸摸你的强者。
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 本心，
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt, 你想了很多有关当局？  12:21 
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .. 滚
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 担心你。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 还没死成
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 额，，啥？
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 心已死
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt, 你可以这样提问吗？  12:22 
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  肉体中的心还没死。
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 拙
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 快死了
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt, 让我们换个话题。  12:23 
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 尔在逃避
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt, 是举手举行一个象征性的姿态为人类吗？  12:24 
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 笨
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你快解脱了，那遗照要留给我们啊。
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt, 当然可以。  12:25 
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 轻轻的走，不留下痕迹
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你知道为什么我钢笔头在水里一蘸就留下一堆黑色碎片么，看起来是碳素墨水坏了。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .. 假冒伪劣
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 2009年的，放阳关房里干了，我灌上水重新利用的
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 自来水，有 明矾 ，
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 还有 避孕药
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 还有醋
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 还有 尿液
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 灌醋当墨载体
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 呃，是不是改用酒精？
<CyrusYzGTt> 困了， 睡觉去
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 有ia64的笔记本没
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 电脑死机了！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447501 电脑关机时卡死，只剩下桌面，Ctrl+Alt+F1无效，Alt+PrtSc+REISUB也没有用，求救！！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wannng — 2013-08-17 12:26
<^k^> 新 Mint • 菜单点击无反应 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447502 即无法通过菜单运行程序 看样子好像是没有权限，有大仙知道怎么折腾吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 xxxcjr — 2013-08-17 12:31
<macint0sh> 都休息了？
<abinex> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/
<^k^> abinex ⇪ ti: Ubuntu Apps Directory
<^k^> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • wubi安装失败，testdisk怎么用啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447503 我以前看过wubi安装失败的文章，最后用testdisk修改分区的start sector end sector等修复，现在想找找不到了，请问哪里有啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 parprivi — 2013-08-17 13:12
<cap_sensitive> Hi. 现在有什么 OpenVPN 防封锁的好办法吗？我试过给 OpenVPN 打 obfs 的补丁，但是过了几天又被风端口了
<adam8157> gfrog_away: gfrog_here ...
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<adam8157> jiero: 外面热得要死, 准备找房子去, 结果畏缩了
<jiero> adam8157: 中介公司怎么还没开。
<adam8157> jiero: 啥?
<jiero> adam8157: 话说，中国人在国外也不会去找中介买放心，他们期待便宜20%的价格。
<jiero> adam8157: 出租房的人也不喜欢省心，不想出中介费。
<jiero> 哈哈
<adam8157> jiero: 帝都的中介要一个月房租的中介费, 而且会坑押金
<jiero> adam8157: 都要押金的不是。
<adam8157> jiero: 小中介会坑你
<happyaron> 周末都没人说话啊
<jiero> happyaron: 茸茸
<jiero> adam8157: 所以当中介啊。
<happyaron> jiero: 罗姐好
<adam8157> happyaron: 热死了, 一年中最热的时候找房子搬家 555
<happyaron> adam8157: 加油加油
<happyaron> adam8157: 虐C社的ppa服务器有种莫名的好感觉。。。
<adam8157> happyaron: 没用过, gaoji
<happyaron> adam8157: 那你编译内核用啥
<adam8157> happyaron: kernel-team的服务器
<happyaron> adam8157: 哦
<happyaron> adam8157: 排队么
<adam8157> happyaron: ssh, 排什么队
<adam8157> happyaron: 有release权限的人才能用kernel-team的ppa
<happyaron> adam8157: 那挤么？
<happyaron> adam8157: 你不是可以自建ppa来编译么。。。
<adam8157> happyaron: 64核, 不挤
<happyaron> adam8157: 不错
<adam8157> happyaron: 不晓得, 不会...
<happyaron> adam8157: 4路8核Xeon？
<adam8157> 我看看去
<adam8157> happyaron: Xeon X7550
<happyaron> adam8157: 那应该就是4路这个吧
<jiero> 我发现我的这本 Lean In 向前一步 打着标签 “样书”
<iMadper> 刻意冒泡前来膜拜豪adam
<happyaron> iMadper: +1
<jiero> 不过看排版，是行距是2
 * iMadper 64核，太凶残了
<iMadper> happyaron: 杀土豪, 分田地?
 * jiero 膜拜 happyaron iMadper adam8157 都是壕
<iMadper> happyaron: 杀土豪, 分服务器
<happyaron> iMadper: 赞
<jiero> http://www.suning.com/emall/prd_10052_10051_-7_1705233_.html
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 创见(Transcend)16G(Class10)SDHC存储卡【报价、价格、评测、参数】_存储卡_苏宁易购
<happyaron> jiero: 我不是壕，adam才是
<iMadper> adam8157: 以后乃出门都小心点吧
<adam8157> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> jiero: 我才不是豪, happyaron 和 adam8157 才是.
<jiero> 16GB SDHC 卡。
<iMadper> jiero: 她们都是我的狙击对象
 * iMadper 去买把弹弓去
<happyaron> iMadper: 我不是壕，只有adam是
<jiero> iMadper happyaron  adam8157 你们三个都是壕
<iMadper> adam8157: 用这个打土豪, 怎么样?! http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.52.fY0OV2&id=17047874782
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 太空版搪塑愤怒的小鸟（带BB哨弹弓） 搪塑玩具 新奇特儿童玩具-淘宝网
 * jiero 觉得在北京的除了 imtxc_away 都是壕。
<jiero> iMadper: 太不暴力了。
<iMadper> jiero: imtxc_away 也是土豪
<jiero> iMadper: 呃。真的？
<iMadper> jiero: 很暴力呀?!
<iMadper> jiero: 真的.
<iMadper> jiero: imtxc_away 电子设备比我的多多了
<jiero> iMadper: 我以为我会直接射羊肉串条
 * iMadper tmd, 我就是一个穷屌, 怎么你们会觉得我是豪...
<happyaron> iMadper: 我基本就没啥电子设备，只有必须用的劳动工具而已。
 * iMadper 继续潜水...
<iMadper> happyaron: 你那是养老婆去了
<iMadper> happyaron: 代价高过一切电子设备
<jiero> happyaron 所以你有 Destine，你是壕
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • untiy tweak tool 安装完后怎么不是中文？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447508 ubuntu 13.04 安装untiy tweak tool 后怎么不是中文？怎么弄都不行啊，难道它不支持中文？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 kf0124 — 2013-08-17 15:12
 * iMadper 赞 jiero 
<happyaron> iMadper: 老婆自己赚钱啊
<happyaron> jiero: ...
<iMadper> happyaron: 从你那里赚钱呀
 * iMadper 不说了, 睡觉去
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<happyaron> iMadper: 她也和我一样给人打工赚钱啊
<jiero> happyaron: 幸福
<jiero> 我总结出幸福。
<iMadper> happyaron: 好吧... 同样是打工, adam就是豪... 哭死...
<happyaron> iMadper: adam 有金融理财啊
<happyaron> iMadper: 我们的本儿都不够理财的。。。
<iMadper> happyaron: 我身上加起来才一百多, 理财产品都不搭理我
<happyaron> iMadper: ...
<ofan> jiero: 玩不玩openttd
<happyaron> ofan: 大写风扇好
<ofan> happyaron: 好啊
<ofan> happyaron: gsoc进展如何？
<jiero> ofan: 太麻烦，不玩。
<ofan> jiero: 那你玩啥
<jiero> iMadper_sleep: 搭理啊。
<jiero> ofan: 我好久不玩游戏了
<happyaron> ofan: 犯愁这周report呢
<jiero> happyaron: 不愁不愁。
<ofan> happyaron: 哈
<jiero> ofan: 他是你的后辈，帮他写论文
<ofan> jiero: 那你干啥，天天闲聊？
<jiero> ofan: 哦。算是吧。天天看书，写东西。
<ofan> 我在联网看别人玩
<ofan> jiero: 来玩kerbal space program
<jiero> ofan: 没心情。
<ofan> 咋
<ofan> 被基友甩了？
<jiero> ofan: 嗯。
<jiero> ofan: 是从来没基友。
<adam8157> http://news.163.com/13/0817/11/96FQR3VS0001124J.html 55555
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 北京房租连涨52个月 住建委：仍在可承受范围_网易新闻中心
<jiero> happyaron: 现在我对幸福的定义：A state in which human obtain happiness via rediscovery of the past. 本来幸福就是过去式，问“你幸福么？”，那都是回忆。
 * jiero 的渣英文。
<freeflying> adam8157: 尼玛这二货的android，到现在还不支持bt4.0
<jiero> happyaron: 你们俩帮我翻译篇文章到中文，我改动下中文去申请翻译20%的薪水。
<happyaron> jiero: :)
<adam8157> freeflying: 说得跟iOS支持很久了似的
<happyaron> freeflying: bt4.0是啥
<adam8157> iOS的bt还不能传文件呢
<freeflying> adam8157: 人家确实支持有日子了啊
<adam8157> happyaron: 蓝牙4.0
<happyaron> adam8157: 哦
<adam8157> iOS的bt还不能传文件呢 渣
<freeflying> adam8157: 还是ubuntu touch好
<adam8157> freeflying: ... ubuntu touch 不是用的android的base么.....
<freeflying> adam8157: android跑在ubuntu的container里好伐
<jiero> http://www.amazon.cn/dp/B00AKO7XOW?tag=eqifarebate-23&ascsubtag=408293|1|0A0A3A1AHp8o50
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ ORICO 奥睿科-ORICO 奥睿科 BTA-402 蓝牙V4.0 适配器 USB2.0蓝牙接收器支持Windows XP/Vista/7/8 and MAC-价格 报价 图片 评测 多少钱
<freeflying> adam8157: 话说我的GN刷了ubuntu touch后不重启了，待机也比原来长了
<freeflying> lol
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求大家来帮忙啊 U盘安装UBUNTU的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447510 我留了75G空间安装UBUNTU13.04。 用软碟通把64位UBUNTU写进U盘然后开始安装，用最简单的模式只创建一个分区根分区，然后把启动信息写入根分区，内存4G很大没有要SWAP。 安装完之后重启自动进入win7，没有UBUNTU的引导。 现在怎
<jiero> adam8157: 多和 freeflying 学习。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> adam8157: 对自己公司都这么不了解。。。
<jiero> lol
<freeflying> jiero: lol
<adam8157> jiero: 旗帜鲜明的不看好pre-alpha版的可用性
<happyaron> freeflying: 能输入么？
<jiero> bt 4.0 让我想到的是，可以做无限对讲机了。
<jiero> 对讲机不会那么容易频道干扰了
<jiero> 都用蓝牙
<jiero> happyaron: 可行么
<happyaron> jiero: 不知啊
 * jiero 现在感觉忠和孝都只是爱的过去式。
<happyaron> jiero: 微信挺好的
<adam8157> jiero: 倒是可以和NFC拼一拼
<jiero> happyaron: 没用过微信。。。不明白
<happyaron> jiero: 额
<abinex> jiero: 围观一下
<jiero> adam8157: NFC 没见过
<jiero> abinex: 啊。
<abinex> jiero: 再次围观
<abinex> jiero: 因为你没有用微信，所以围观
<jiero> 。
<adam8157> abinex: 我也没有微信
<freeflying> happyaron: 英文可以
<freeflying> lol
<abinex> adam8157: 额，那你用什么？
<freeflying> abinex: 他用tox
<abinex> adam8157: 你没刷推之类的？业余活动？
<happyaron> freeflying: 用的啥键盘？
<adam8157> abinex: 有twitter
<jiero> happyaron: 来，帮我翻译 http://read.douban.com/ebook/1206057/
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 大卫·米切尔作品翻译比赛 - 豆瓣阅读
<adam8157> abinex: 和别人联系就是短信电话啊
<abinex> freeflying: tox很少人用
<happyaron> jiero: 豆瓣的不参与啊
<abinex> adam8157: 短信贵啊
<jiero> happyaron: 为啥呐。
<adam8157> abinex: 发的不多
<abinex> adam8157: 一毛五
<jiero> happyaron: 如果有书评价在什么地方壕呐。
<happyaron> jiero: 没理解这句话。
<jiero> happyaron: 哦。评价一本书，看看书是否值得买。
<abinex> adam8157: 你真的用tox？
<freeflying> jiero: 书评自然是豆瓣了，或者goodreads
<jiero> tox 是什么。
<adam8157> abinex: tox是什么
<abinex> freeflying: 你说的tox
<jiero> skype 的替代品，p2p的开源软件？
<freeflying> yep
<abinex> adam8157: 你问freeflying
<abinex> adam8157: 他说你用tox
<jiero> freeflying:  googlereads。是啥。
<abinex> tox还没流行
<jiero> google reader 没了。
<jiero> google books 么。。。
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • Proftp 针对匿名用户的limit命令失效，咋办啊，为啥啊，愁死了！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447511 这是配置文件 /etc/proftpd.conf # This is the ProFTPD configuration file # # See: http://www.proftpd.org/docs/directives/ ... -name.html # Security-Enhanced Linux (SELinux) Notes: # # In
<^k^> > Fedora and Red Hat Enterprise Linux, ProFTPD runs confined by SELinux # in order to mitigate the effects of an …
<abinex> 是有个开源的有些就流行了
<abinex> 开源的游戏
<jiero> abinex: 不可能的，都是从脑残开始推才能流行的
<jiero> abinex: 开源哪有钱
<zhuifeng> 开源游戏能赚？
<abinex> zhuifeng: 不是赚钱
<jiero> 脑残最可能一直跟定某个东西。
<abinex> zhuifeng: 就是一个免费的游戏
<abinex> jiero: 额
<abinex> 不知道你玩过那个游戏没有？
<abinex> jiero: 我忘记那个游戏叫什么名字了
<jiero> abinex: 啥。
<abinex> 就是一个社区上开发的游戏
<jiero> abinex: 。社区开发的游戏我玩过几百个了
<abinex> 是讲残疾人的动漫游戏
<jiero> abinex: 。
<jiero> abinex: 记不住，那个。
<abinex> 通过匿名网络开发的游戏
<jiero> 因为那不算游戏。。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 没有参与度
<abinex> jiero: 你等一下我去找找那个游戏
<jiero> abinex: 你就搜残疾 游戏 日式
<jiero> 三个关键字
<freeflying> jiero: goodread, 不是googleread
<jiero> 哦，再加 linux
<jiero> freeflying: 我脑部了
<jiero> freeflying: 中文的不行啊。
<jiero> happyaron: 反豆瓣？
<happyaron> jiero: 主要是懒得。。
<happyaron> jiero: 豆瓣上有空的人太多了。
<jiero> happyaron: 。。。
<jiero> happyaron: 嗯。
 * jiero 不论翻译的再怎么烂也能得奖lol
<jiero> 哈哈
<abinex> jiero: 那个游戏叫做 片轮少女
<jiero> abinex: 哦
<abinex> jiero: 《片轮少女》——奇迹一样的治愈作
<jiero> abinex: 感觉说是那电子小说名称是 片轮少女
<jiero> abinex: 。。。
 * jiero 看起来就是罗嗦。罗嗦。
<abinex> jiero: 不是小说，是游戏，是从一张漫画图片开始发展出来的游戏
<abinex>     二十一个网上的陌生人
<jiero> abinex: 是小说
<abinex>           五年
<abinex>                 没有赞助商
<abinex>                       几乎没有游戏开发知识
<freeflying> jiero: 豆瓣是文艺小资聚集地啊
<abinex>      
<abinex>     ——这是他们创造的奇迹
<abinex> jiero: 2007年，在互联网一个巨大的角落里，一张图片，点燃了这个奇迹一样的项目。在一向被称为互联网最“臭名昭著”的匿名论坛四叶频道（4chan），一条无意识的帖子，引发了成百成千人的关注，一切就从这里开始了。
<^k^> abinex:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<freeflying> jiero: 不过上面有的书评确实不错
<freeflying> jiero: 乃可以在豆瓣上找我
<abinex> jiero: http://kanoha.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/1kilometer_katawashoujo-1024x582.png
<^k^> abinex ⇪ ti: image/png
<abinex> jiero: 这个项目总共耗时5年，于2007年开始，并在2012年1月正式完工
<jiero> abinex: 随你遍，我否认这是游戏。
<abinex> jiero: 要拿块豆腐给你么？
<jiero> abinex: 就像我否认网络游戏成为MMORTS代称，否认U盘作为闪存盘代称。
<jiero> abinex: 我不吃豆腐
<jiero> 豆腐是玩具
<abinex> jiero: 让你撞豆腐
<abinex> jiero: 没让你吃豆腐
<jiero> abinex: 把豆腐直接塞你嘴里，我才不会有意浪费的！
<abinex> jiero: 额
<adam8157> ......
<jiero> adam8157: 你要豆腐么。
<abinex> jiero: http://www.katawa-shoujo.com/samples.php
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ Katawa Shoujo ◊ Samples
<jiero> abinex: 下载过，看了100多页，觉得这书好无聊
<jiero> adam8157: 你该找妹子修复你的心
<abinex> jiero: 好吧
<abinex> jiero: 我错了
<jiero> adam8157: 说不定有个妹子可以把你带出国
<adam8157> jiero: 求
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 求人不如求己。
<abinex> jiero: 妹子来了
<abinex> jiero: 给你http://dl.katawa-shoujo.com/pr/wallpapers/emi_wp_2560x1600.png
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ image/png
<jiero> abinex: 不如我漂亮。。。
<jiero> lol
<abinex> jiero: 嘎
<^k^> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • 无法卸载！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447512 因为一次关机，卡住了，只剩下桌面。不关机，Ctrl+Alt+F1无效，Alt+PrtSc+REISUB也没有用。 现在我强制重启，然后进入ubuntu时提示找不到/tmp。。。的，然后又重启，然后进去ubuntu之后，屏幕卡在纯紫色的界面进不去。只好打开win7，结果无线网连不上。不
<^k^> > 是我在ubuntu里使用无线网导致冲突了吧!格式化路由器后，我准备重装ubuntu，结果卸 …
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 如何让VLC支持播放RTSP和M3U8视频？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447513 VLC播放流媒体好像有问题，是不是什么解码器没装上？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 guapizai — 2013-08-17 16:43
<cap_sensitive> Hi. 现在有什么 OpenVPN 防封锁的好办法吗？我试过给 OpenVPN 打 obfs 的补丁，但是过了几天又被风端口
<happyaron> cap_sensitive: 换端口啊
<happyaron> cap_sensitive: 其实没啥好办法。。。
<happyaron> cap_sensitive: 一天换一个端口，端口号由固定的算法生成，你自己知道就ok了……
<roylez> cap_sensitive: 肉身翻墙
<roylez> MeaCulpa: https://zmap.io/
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ ZMap · The Internet Scanner
<daf3707> :-D
<happyaron> gfrog_here: ...
<happyaron> gfrog_away: ...
<happyaron> 出来吹水
<happyaron> iMadper_sleep: ...
<happyaron> imtxc_away: ...
<happyaron> jiero: ...
<happyaron> microcai: ...
<happyaron> ofan: ...
<happyaron> roylez: ...
<happyaron> wzssyqa: ...
<ofan> ...
<ofan> happyaron: 你中毒了？
<happyaron> ofan: 干活干无聊了
<ofan> 看电影
<happyaron> ofan: ...要干活
 * jiero 摸摸 happyaron
<ofan> happyaron: 看新闻
<jiero> happyaron: 你看了我的招聘广告了么，帮我参考。
<happyaron> ofan: 已经看过两遍了
<happyaron> jiero: 啥招聘广告
<jiero> ofan happyaron  http://code.bulix.org/fcbfp6-84275
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<ofan> happyaron: 上煎蛋
<jiero> happyaron: 我现在还在找办法找地方贴。
<happyaron> ofan: 从来不上煎蛋
<ofan> jiero: 你要干嘛
<jiero> ofan: 我想找同志啊。
<jiero> ofan: 我还是处男呐
<ofan> 我不是同志啊
<ofan> jiero: 那我帮不了你
<jiero> ofan: 。小伙伴
<ofan> 叫大伙伴也没帮不了
<jiero> ofan:  沤饭。
<ofan> 不懂设计 不懂html
<ofan> jiero: 可以帮你转发
<jiero> ofan 哦，谢谢你。
<jiero> happyaron:  哈皮？
<ofan> jiero: 这是你们公司招聘还是你招人
<jiero> ofan: 我
<jiero> ofan: 我没公司 -
<ofan> jiero: 创业？
<jiero> ofan: 嗯。
<happyaron> jiero: 没啥想法。。。
<ofan> jiero: 犇啊
<ofan> jiero: 工作室啥定位？
<ofan> 做游戏？
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • [ArchLinux安装求助]大大们都过来看下,谢谢了....... http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447514 小弟成功的在虚拟机上安装过arch. 今天尝试在物理机上安装双系统.小弟有如下几个问题,希望大大们能帮忙解答下,不胜感激.... 统计信息: 发表于 由 putong11 — 2013-08-17 18:06
<jiero> ofan:  做 html5 程序，手机 电脑通用最好，每天想个游戏，一周开一次会忽悠本地人，
<ofan> jiero: 兼职吧
<jiero> ofan: 你说的是什么兼职么？
<ofan> 我说你只能找兼职的
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg: dockstar无法从硬盘启动了
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg: 买了个raspi
<jiero> ofan: 嗯。大概是，除非是学生。
<stmsgebjgd> ofan: raspi也挺次的 连有源的usb硬盘都不是别
<jiero> happyaron: 。你想说什么来着。。。
<jiero> stmsgebjgd: 现在很少有那种同时插2个USB口的连接线了。
<ofan> stmsgebjgd: 有源的要插两个
<jiero> ofan: 新的很少了吧。
<ofan> 恩
<stmsgebjgd> ofan: 不是 有外接变压器
<stmsgebjgd> ofan: jiero 认出来一次  之后没戏了 用了有源的usb hub也不行
<ofan> 那就是古董了
<stmsgebjgd> ofan: 渣  不能用我就放到台式机里做软raid了
<stmsgebjgd> ofan: 还买了个家用的raid1 server
<stmsgebjgd> ofan: 2个1TB 还能插个打印机
<ofan> 我nas都能做硬raid
<stmsgebjgd> ofan: 就是硬的
<stmsgebjgd> ofan: nas
<stmsgebjgd> ofan: dlink的
<ofan> stmsgebjgd: 啥牌子
<stmsgebjgd> ofan: 便宜
<ofan> 多钱
<stmsgebjgd> 68欧
<ofan> 这还便宜
<stmsgebjgd> ofan: 这是最便宜的了
<ofan> 680软妹币了
<stmsgebjgd> ofan: 屁 欧元早就8都不到了
<ofan> stmsgebjgd: 差不多
<ofan> 560软妹币
<ofan> 想再买个3t的，现在的快用完了
<stmsgebjgd> ofan: 你存什么东西啊
<stmsgebjgd> ofan: 我这里硬盘都是空的
<ofan> stmsgebjgd: 所有要下载的东西
<stmsgebjgd> ofan: 下载什么东西
<ofan> stmsgebjgd: 电影，游戏，大的程序
<stmsgebjgd> ofan: 我都不用下载 2m/s的网速
<stmsgebjgd> ofan: 电影在线
<stmsgebjgd> ofan: 游戏不玩
<ofan> 超过200M的我都用nas下
<stmsgebjgd> ofan: 我早就不用nas下载东西了
<stmsgebjgd> ofan: 我的那个nas不能下载
<stmsgebjgd> ofan: 所以买了个raspi 挂icq 下载
<ofan> stmsgebjgd: 不能下载还早就不用下载了？
<stmsgebjgd> ofan: 另外自动备份到nas
<ofan> rsp没啥兴趣了
<ofan> 不搞硬件没太大意思
<stmsgebjgd> ofan: 买个摄像头插上  给小孩当监控
 * stmsgebjgd 出门买菜去
<ofan> 奶爸
<iMadper_sleep> happyaron: ....
<happyaron> iMadper_sleep: ...
<iMadper_sleep> happyaron: ....
 * iMadper_sleep 
<jiero> happyaron: 。。。
 * iMadper_sleep 睡个下午觉, 被饿醒, 是个什么水平?
 * jiero 陪着 iMadper_sleep 望着 happyaron
<iMadper_sleep> jiero: momo
 * jiero 抱抱 iMadper_sleep
<iMadper_sleep> jiero: happyaron 羞射了
 * jiero momo iMadper_sleep
<jiero> happyaron: 害羞的样子，抠脚的汉子。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> iMadper_Cooking: 还好还好，没热醒，没冻醒
<iMadper_Cooking> jiero: 最怕饿了...
 * jiero 觉得自己24小时都能吃，能吃不是福
<jiero> iMadper_Cooking: 呃。是么。
 * jiero 可以饿1天。
<iMadper_Cooking> jiero: 炒米饭去..
 * jiero 可以吃生米
<iMadper_Cooking> jiero: 我不行, 最多一顿不吃...
 * jiero 吃生面
<iMadper_Cooking> jiero: 怪物... 吃生得...
<jiero> iMadper_Cooking: 小心我有天生吃了你一部分让你再长出来。
<jiero> lol
<iMadper_Cooking> jiero: T.T
 * jiero 突然觉得有些恶心。。。
<jiero> 能长出来的。就是头发和皮肤和指甲了吧。。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> happyaron: 吹水啊。看女孩在qq上签名：“俗话说得好，不经历人渣，怎么能成家？所以上帝为了防止女人婚后不幸，才会在你婚前提供一款又一款的王八蛋。”你多么幸福
 * jiero 觉得 happyaron 是唯一可以在这个地方晒的。ee MeaCulpa 各种都没把那个带来。
<jiero> 。。。
 * jiero 自己好奇今天怎么了。
 * jiero 一直欺负 happyaron
<happyaron> ...
<iMadper_Cooking> jiero: 正常, 大家都喜欢欺负 happyaron
<happyaron> iMadper_Cooking: ...
<maivel> 有谁引导系统用的burg么？
<iMadper_Cooking> maivel: 没. 用的uefistub
 * adam8157 555
<iMadper_Cooking> ?
<adam8157> iMadper_Cooking: 房子好难找
<iMadper_Cooking> adam8157: 是呀, 现在租房不容易
<iMadper_Cooking> adam8157: 干脆你在公司附近买房吧.
<adam8157> iMadper_Cooking: 买个蛋啊
<adam8157> iMadper_Cooking: 我连厕所都买不起
<iMadper_Cooking> adam8157: ... 你一个厕所要50平吗?!
<iMadper_Cooking> adam8157: 其实, 你可以remote, 为啥不去二线城市?
<adam8157> iMadper_Cooking: remote基本就是宣布职业生涯结束了
<iMadper_Cooking> adam8157: 好吧...
<adam8157> iMadper_Cooking: 羡慕土著
<adam8157> iMadper_Cooking: 吃得好住得好啊
<iMadper_Cooking> adam8157: 羡慕个蛋.. 我现在吃得是自己刚做的剩菜炒米饭....
<iMadper_Cooking> adam8157: 只知道没有地沟油, 别的什么都没有... 连肉都没有, 就俩鸡蛋
<adam8157> iMadper_Cooking: 羡慕啊
<iMadper_Cooking> ...
<iMadper_Cooking> adam8157: 我都想以后remote, 离开北京
<iMadper_Cooking> adam8157: 天天挤地铁你也羡慕?
<adam8157> iMadper_Cooking: ... 去哪
<iMadper_Cooking> adam8157: 找个二线城市吧... 成都/大理之类的...
<yugioh> hello
<^k^> yugioh:点点点.  19:41 
<yugioh> 没人说话了？
<yugioh> 好吧
<wuye> 大家好！
<^k^> wuye:点点点.  19:48 
<microcai> happyaron:  ?
<LQYMGT> =   =
<PudGe_sleep> iMadper_Cooking: 去武汉，真的，刚毕业就能买的起
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 13.04 grub rescue问题 急死了，，， http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447516 双系统 window7和 ubuntu13.04 ，Ubuntu两个分区分别是 /和交换分区，没有/boot 分区 ubuntu13.04安装的时候就没有grub引导项，一直没用也就没管。后来室友在Windows 中把linux的分区给删了，导致开机grub rescue，按照网上教程 到最后一步输入 i
<^k^> > nsmod /boot/grub/normal.mod 显示 not found.....是不是13.04的grub路径不对啊。。求大神！！！ …
<jiero> adam8157:  电焊工都移民澳大利亚了
<adam8157> jiero: 求
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。求电焊工把。
<jiero> adam8157: 你去学技工，专门移民澳大利亚方向的。。。2年，然后去。
<jiero> adam8157: 同时说自己现在的能力。
<tryit> adam8157, START	= start.o
<tryit> COBJS	= cpu.o
<tryit> SRCS	:= $(START:.o=.S) $(SOBJS:.o=.S) $(COBJS:.o=.c)这一行代表什么意思，gmake的语法？
<tryit> adam8157, 目标文件对应的源文件?info make里找不到这种格式说明
<adam8157> tryit: 是源文件, 哪种格式?
<adam8157> :.o=.S貌似意思是替换
<tryit> adam8157, $(START:.o=.S) 这种
<adam8157> tryit: 我还真不知道可以这么写
<tryit> adam8157, 我也是第一次见……
<adam8157> tryit: 奇淫巧计不要在意, 看懂就好, 自己不要这么写
<tryit> adam8157, u-boot代码
<tryit> adam8157, 找到了……  6.3.1 Substitution References
<tryit>      foo := a.o b.o c.o
<tryit>      bar := $(foo:.o=.c)
<adam8157> tryit: 这其实完全不用写, 隐含规则会去找.c和.S
<tryit> adam8157, 防止同名的.c和.S同时存在吧
<adam8157> tryit: 有可能
<tryit> adam8157, 最近在折腾裸机程序，进行补下去了，在调试nand flash的时候
<happyaron> microcai: 下午的时候无聊了找人出来吹水
<tryit> adam8157, s/补/不/
<adam8157> tryit: 高级
<tryit> adam8157, 其实初衷是想学驱动，谁知道走偏了
<tryit> adam8157, 现在迷茫了，指点指点
<adam8157> tryit: ?
<tryit> adam8157, 不知道如何进行下去，原本想在板子上学习驱动开发的
<adam8157> tryit: 照着ldd写就好了啊
<tryit> adam8157, ldd还是很抽象
<adam8157> jiero: iMadper_Cooking 哈哈 搜索转租的, 一般都是无中介费还便宜, 还能调整续约时间以后避开8月底这种旺季热季
<jiero> adam8157: 以前澳大利亚知道很多人转租搞好了，就免费住房了。
<jiero> adam8157: 你可以哦。
<jiero> 推广百兆宽带了啊。
<adam8157> jiero: :)
<jiero> 什么。
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 壕
<gfrog_here> happyaron: momo
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 今天你跑哪里去了
<gfrog_here> jiero: 裸姐儿
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 骑车，没赶上
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 宜家那种大塑料箱子 可以当椅子坐的 叫啥
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 塑料箱子
<adam8157> ...
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 乃收了胖胖的房儿了？
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 没有空调啊, 我在纠结
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 价钱便宜的话，俩月省得房租就够你自己装个空调了
 * jiero 摸摸 gfrog_away
<happyaron> gfrog_here: 胖胖是谁？
 * jiero 抱抱 gfrog_here
<jiero> gfrog_here: : 胖胖是谁？
<gfrog_here> happyaron: jiero 铛铛的好机油
<jiero> adam8157: 要求房东买空调。
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 找到了 http://www.ikea.com/cn/zh/catalog/products/20158320/
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 波斯昂 储物凳 - IKEA
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 买这玩意干毛儿
<jiero> adam8157: 存便便？
<jiero> gfrog_here: 可以在里面藏自卫装置
<adam8157> ..
<jiero> gfrog_here: 比如炸弹啥的
<jiero> alpha080: 化妆品
<alpha080> ...
<Pudge_> jiero: 现在一度电多少钱
<jiero> Pudge_: 不知道。
<Pudge> jiero: 不交电费的人真幸福
<happyaron> gfrog_here: hamo么？
<Pudge> dota2真坑爹，玩了不到20分钟 4g内存用的光光的，系统直接挂掉，只能强行关机
<jiero> Pudge_: 交电费的是负责交钱的。
<psychologe> hh
<root__> who
<Pudge> iMadper_Cooking: 为什么，dota2在xp下1g内存就够了，win7下2g内存也能玩，linux下4g都tm完全不够
<Pudge> iMadper_Cooking: 歧视？
 * jiero 想要Zero-K
<psychologe> Pudge, 为什么我在steam中搜不到dota2?
<Pudge> psychologe: 还用搜？游戏库里面第一个就是啊
<Pudge> -刚刚有个傻屌告诉我鲁迅姓周，真逗啊！周迅是个演员好吗？笑死我了！真想一板砖呼死他！
<Pudge> 好冷。。
<freeflying> gfrog_here: 基蛙，今天的天气真的太好了
<gfrog_here> happyaron: nope
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 恩，我被晒的黑黝黝的
<freeflying> gfrog_here: 我四点多出去的，无压力啊
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 我四点多正在躲阴凉 。。。
<freeflying> gfrog_here: 今天稳定的配速,6m40s左右一公里，跑了14.5km
<freeflying> gfrog_here: 要不是补水，感觉20km没问题
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 我就说嘛，一起去跑个半程马拉松多好
<psychologe> Pudge, 为什么我在steam中搜不到dota2?
<psychologe> Pudge, 用goagent代理还是能，，有区域限制？
<wulong_> ...
<freeflying> gfrog_here: 速度不行啊
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 跑完就行呗
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 反正半程没奖金
<freeflying> gfrog_here: 前两天尝试提速到6m, 结果不自然的换到前脚掌着地，还不适应
<Pudge> psychologe: 不知道，国内有国服吧
<jiero> 不吧。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 上个月配速6mins，结果脚丫子磨起泡了 T_T
 * gfrog_here 得赶紧收双鞋。
<jiero> freeflying:  提速？什么？骑自行车？
<freeflying> gfrog_here: 我年底之前不打算提速了，毕竟我是为了锻炼身体的
<psychologe> Pudge, 还以为你在ubuntu上玩dota2
<psychologe> 我喜欢骑自行车
<adam8157> freeflying: 啥鞋能承受非塑胶跑这么远?
<Pudge> psychologe: debian
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 其实这速度貌似足够跑完半马了，
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 北马半程关门时间3小时呢
<freeflying> gfrog_here: 不是吧
<freeflying> adam8157: 我穿的屌丝鞋，n年前的了
<freeflying> gfrog_here: 3小时关门的我确实能跑完
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 去跑吧，叔儿
<freeflying> gfrog_here: 不过丢人啊，人家都是4m+的速度
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 半马没那么夸张了。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 这种牛人都全马去了
<freeflying> gfrog_here: 或许明年可以去丹东跑个半马啥的，顺带去你大东北溜达溜达
<freeflying> gfrog_here: 我这双1000换了鞋垫又发挥余热了
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 啧啧，还是去厦门跑比较爽
<freeflying> gfrog_here: 中午差点跑NB天猫店下单了双1080
<freeflying> gfrog_here: 不喜欢南方的湿热啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 哇 壕
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕啥啊，差点就是还没买，没买啊
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 厦马是冬天跑啊
<adam8157> freeflying: http://www.amazon.com/New-Balance-M1080v3-Running-White/dp/B008B10GZE/
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ Amazon.com: New Balance Men's M1080v3 Neutral Running Shoe: Shoes
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕，乃啥时候教我游泳啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 昨天你又没来
<adam8157> freeflying: 淘宝1000多... 还是海淘吧
<psychologe> adam8157, 到国外买东西回来邮费一般多少啊？
<freeflying> adam8157: wiggle上777
<adam8157> psychologe: 看大小
<Chaos`Eternal> 怎么整天有人说半马啊
<Chaos`Eternal> freeflying, 你现在5km跑多久啊
<freeflying> Chaos`Eternal: 30m左右
<Chaos`Eternal> o
<Chaos`Eternal> 看来我也有希望跑半马
<iMadper_Cooking> Pudge: 因为显卡驱动性能不一样呀
<freeflying> gfrog_here: adam8157 去wiggle上搞双1080吧
<adam8157> freeflying: 没有跑步天赋
<Pudge> iMadper_Cooking: 显卡驱动性能不一样跟内存消耗有什么关系啊
<iMadper_Cooking> Pudge: 耗内存? 这个应该是一样的吧?
<Pudge> iMadper_Cooking: 顶多画质开高了跑起来卡，不至于4g内存30分钟不到用的光光的吧
<Pudge> iMadper_Cooking: 对啊，明显就是歧视啊
<Pudge> iMadper_Cooking: xp下面1g就狗
<freeflying> adam8157: 乃可以买游泳鞋啊
<Pudge> iMadper_Cooking: 我这里，游戏刚loading完，3g内存没了
<iMadper_Cooking> Pudge: 只不过, 在linux下, 你的内存没有被释放回去而已, 最多是处于不活跃的clean状态.
<iMadper_Cooking> Pudge: 你继续跑, 只不过是看上去用的多而已
<Pudge> iMadper_Cooking: 扯淡，系统都挂了
<iMadper_Cooking> Pudge: 挂了?!
<Pudge> iMadper_Cooking: 30分钟不到，系统挂掉，然后只能强行关机
 * iMadper_Cooking 那就是程序员的问题了....
<Pudge> iMadper_Cooking: 内存耗光光
<Pudge> iMadper_Cooking: linux下的程序员果然上不了台面
<iMadper_Cooking> Pudge: 内存吃光了? 会有oom-killer来帮你解决掉它才对呀
<iMadper_Cooking> Pudge: lol~  cc linus
<Pudge> iMadper_Cooking: 如何解决，dota2非要用6g内存，从哪里去抢那2g
<freeflying> adam8157: 靠，日亚上卖的更便宜， ￥5460
<Pudge> iMadper_Cooking: 看来dota2在linux下的前途只能是CLI了
<Pudge> iMadper_Cooking: 纯文字界面玩dota是什么感觉，叼爆了
<psychologe> 我玩个cs source 2G 内存根本不够，，加了根4G，，切换程序时很流畅了
<iMadper_Cooking> Pudge: ... ...
<iMadper_Cooking> Pudge: 我8g内存无压力... dota2是64位的嘛?
<freeflying> iMadper_Cooking: 日亚怎么海淘
<Pudge> iMadper_Cooking: 32位的，
<Pudge> iMadper_Cooking: 64还不支持
<psychologe> 大游戏真的吃内存
<iMadper_Cooking> freeflying: js转运呀
<freeflying> iMadper_Cooking: 让人买了直接发EMS过来成不
<iMadper_Cooking> freeflying: ems刻意
<iMadper_Cooking> 可以
<Pudge> psychologe: 吃个蛋，xp下512内存跑source 也妥妥的
<iMadper_Cooking> Pudge: 32位最大就能访问4g...
<Pudge> psychologe: linux下程序员就是喳喳
<iMadper_Cooking> Pudge: 地址空间限制了...
<Pudge> iMadper_Cooking: 64位系统跑32位游戏没问题啊
<Pudge> iMadper_Cooking: 再说了，不是4g的问题，xp下跑dota2, 1g就很流畅
<iMadper_Cooking> Pudge: lol~ xp神器.
<iMadper_Cooking> Pudge: 比不了
<Pudge> iMadper_Cooking: valve官方dota2推荐配置就是xp 1g内存或者win7 2g内存
<iMadper_Cooking> Pudge: dota2在linux下面的研发成本太少了吧?
<Pudge> iMadper_Cooking: 我怀疑程序员tmd就是偷偷用虚拟机跑win下的dota2
<Pudge> iMadper_Cooking: 毫无节操
<Pudge> iMadper_Cooking: 我以前用wine跑dota2内存消耗都没超过2g
<iMadper_Cooking> Pudge: lol~
<iMadper_Cooking> Pudge: 跑个kvm然后跑dota2吧
<gfrog_here> freeflying: adam8157 球wiggle凑单
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 我没跑步天赋, 也没跑步的地方...
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 买个泳镜Bikini神马的。
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 不烧...
<freeflying> gfrog_here: 啥叫滚单？
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 凑单
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 叔儿。。 乃在卖萌？
<freeflying> gfrog_here: 真不知道，这个1080日亚价格更低啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 人民币好多?
<freeflying> adam8157: 300多啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 这么便宜? 求链接
<adam8157> 看到了
<freeflying> adam8157: 一起拼单吧
<adam8157> freeflying: 这有什么好拼的, 运费不省, 被税的概率大大增加
<freeflying> 两组俯卧撑做完，睡觉去了
<Pudge> iMadper_Cooking: 你cooking一天了
<alvin_rxg> 梦里还在 cook
<dnf> g
<^k^> 05:05
<Pudge> pwd
<Pudge> ls
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何得知图形工具调用哪些命令?修改哪些配置文件? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447522 如何得知图形工具调用哪些命令?修改哪些配置文件? 只是想了解Linux/Ubuntu,并不是怕病毒之类的. 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2013-08-18 0:06
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu 12.04 绿色软件运行失败！请问怎样解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447530 ubuntu 12.04 绿色软件运行失败！请问怎样解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gprs08 — 2013-08-18 7:45
#ubuntu-cn 2013-08-18
<iMadper_Cooking> Pudge: ...
<Pudge> iMadper: 我草，你起这么早
<iMadper> Pudge: 都tm八点了
<Pudge> ..
<Pudge> 周日啊
<iMadper> Pudge: 楼下大爷大妈伴着最炫民族风跳舞呢
<iMadper> Pudge: 吵醒了
<iMadper> Pudge: 没法睡
<Pudge> iMadper: 我准备去睡了。。
<iMadper> Pudge: 安
<chenshaoju1> 吃完了麦当劳，准备再睡一个回笼觉。
<tryit> 网线的2个头有区别吗?
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Ubuntu Edge 成为至今募集资金最高的项目 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447532 虽然目前看来3200万美元的目标是一个不可能完成的任务，但Canonical的Ubuntu Edge项目已经创下了大众集资的新纪录： 截至8月17日它共募集1082万美元资金，超过了Pebble智能手机项目的1027万美元和Ouya游戏机的860万美元。关闭集资
<tryit> iMadper, 最近折腾啥呢?
<iMadper> tryit: zswap
<iMadper> tryit: zbud
<tryit> iMadper, 爱好挺广泛啊，呵呵
<iMadper> tryit: 上班需要...
<tryit> iMadper, 这是kernel里的?
<iMadper> tryit: 是呀....
<iMadper> tryit: 3.11的新特性
<tryit> iMadper, 你挺享受这工作啊，:-)
<iMadper> tryit: 工作没意思, 工资又低... 想走, 但是不知道去哪儿呢
<tryit> iMadper, 不低了吧？不是每年都可以增长吗，而且还能学到kernel开发的技术
<iMadper> tryit: 很低. 没得涨. 学不到kernel开发的技术.   你完全误解了红帽的测试工作了...   :-(
<iMadper> gfrog_here: ^^ 我们好惨
<tryit> iMadper, 技术提升了不是能转kernel开发？
<iMadper> tryit: 能, 可能性比较低而已. 而且, 技术提升要靠自己, 测试工作不会提升你的技能.
<iMadper> tryit: 倒是能扩展知识面
<tryit> iMadper, 如果换工作的话能做些啥工作呢?
<tryit> iMadper, 嵌入式?
<iMadper> tryit: 没地方要吧...
<iMadper> tryit: 我不搞嵌入式... 对硬件不感兴趣
<tryit> iMadper, kernel应该是要求比较高的，怎么会没地方要呢
<iMadper> tryit: 谁要?
<iMadper> tryit: 没啥地方的...
<tryit> iMadper, 其实嵌入式也不一定就是搞硬件，他们也招软件工程师啊，做驱动开发之类的，还有做bootloader和kernel移植的
<iMadper> tryit: 你说的这些, 都是跟硬件相关的.
<iMadper> tryit: 我要得是那种体系结构无关的
<iMadper> tryit: 类似调度, 体系无关的内存管理之类的
<tryit> iMadper, 硬件相关又不是让你去焊接电路板
<tryit> iMadper, 也是硬件里面的软设置而已，说白了还是软件
<iMadper> tryit: 但是, 还是要去了解电路, 时序之类的吧?
<tryit> iMadper, 时序图2小时就搞明白了
<iMadper> tryit: 没兴趣呀...
<iMadper> tryit: 我更想做体系结构无关的
<tryit> iMadper, 电路也是引脚图而已
<iMadper> tryit: 兴趣第一位呀
<tryit> iMadper, 恩
<iMadper> tryit: 只是为了赚钱, 去搞dm/ml/ai之类的, 特别赚钱...
<tryit> iMadper, 但是搞kernel，完全不接触硬件也是不现实的
<iMadper> tryit: 很有可能吧...
<tryit> iMadper, 我这段时间方向偏了，中间还隔了一个月做别的事，也进展很慢
<iMadper> tryit: 你不是搞嵌入式去了吗?~
<tryit> iMadper, 没搞嵌入式啊，其实还是想通过嵌入式板子学习驱动和内核
<tryit> iMadper, 裸机程序折腾到nand flash就进行不下去了
<iMadper> tryit: 驱动开发/内核开发/系统开发,  完全是三个工作的
<iMadper> tryit: 不一样的.
<tryit> iMadper, 恩，但是嵌入式板子毕竟各种硬件都齐全还能随意增减，用来学习驱动再方便不过了，可以从最简单的led驱动入手
<iMadper> tryit: 可以考虑串口驱动~ lol~ 电脑上能玩的, 也就这个了~
<tryit> iMadper, 笔记本还没串口，o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<iMadper> tryit: 好多台式机都没有了...
<tryit> iMadper, 恩
<tryit> iMadper, http://funexploit.readthedocs.org/en/latest/sources/embeddedsystem.html
<^k^> tryit ⇪ t: 嵌入式系统笔记 — funexploit 1.0 documentation
<tryit> iMadper, 这几天整理的
<iMadper> tryit: 你还是搞嵌入式了嘛~ lol~
<tryit> iMadper, "其实我是一个演员" "其实我还是想通过嵌入式学习linux驱动"
<iMadper> tryit: 哦, 你目标是驱动开发, 那现在方向没错
<iMadper> tryit: 我目标是内核开发
<tryit> iMadper, 驱动开发和内核开发的基础要求是一样的，大方向有偏差而已
<iMadper> tryit: 恩.
<tryit> iMadper, 这几天我准备换个方向了，不再纠结裸机程序了，现在准备移植uboot和kernel，系统构建起来之后尝试简单的字符驱动程序
<tryit> iMadper, 移植过程也是困难重重，费时费力
<iMadper> tryit: 是呀.
<tryit> iMadper, 一个月能完成移植，系统能正常跑起来我就很开心了
<iMadper> tryit: 干脆你直接搞嵌入式去吧, android优化
<iMadper> tryit: android内核优化
<iMadper> tryit: 现在估计很火
<tryit> iMadper, 真的?
<iMadper> tryit: 其实, 手机厂商, 都在招内核相关的人的
<iMadper> tryit: 比如, meizu
<iMadper> tryit: 小米
<iMadper> tryit: 你可以考虑, 反正你有兴趣
<tryit> iMadper, 恩，我前几天看招聘启事了，小米之类的都在招
<tryit> iMadper, 心里还是没底，:-)
<tryit> iMadper, http://job.lietou.com/sj-BSP%E8%BD%AF%E4%BB%B6%E5%B7%A5%E7%A8%8B%E5%B8%88.shtml
<^k^> tryit ... ⇪ BSP软件工程师招聘信息,BSP软件工程师薪水待遇 – 猎聘网
<tryit> iMadper, 待遇都不错
<iMadper> tryit: 恩, 你有兴趣, 可以先找一些小公司, 不太想去的, 面试看看人家都问啥.
<iMadper> tryit: 反正你也不去, 就是看看人家需要啥
<iMadper> tryit: 然后学好了, 再去投你想去的公司
<tryit> iMadper, 我还是想拿出点东西来，比如驱动程序，以及移植过程的笔记或者补丁之类的，直接去应聘，比较有说服力
<iMadper> tryit:     3、有linux驱动（网口芯片/Flash/kuBoot等）开发经验；  恩.
<iMadper> tryit: Android内核和驱动开发工程师
<iMadper> tryit: 我觉得, 挺适合你
<tryit> iMadper, 努力吧，:-)
<iMadper> 恩
<tryit> iMadper, 这种工作待遇应该税后都在1w以上
<iMadper> tryit: 恩, 长的也快, 嵌入式很要经验
<tryit> iMadper, 恩
<iMadper> tryit: 经验多了, 工资涨得快
<tryit> iMadper, 恩，我现在在downgrade gentoo，从testing到stable，很多bug，进行不下去了
<iMadper> tryit: downgrade... ...
<tryit> iMadper, Total: 432 packages (394 downgrades, 26 new, 10 in new slots, 2 reinstalls, 4 uninstalls), Size of downloads: 72,964 kB
<iMadper> tryit: 是不是得很长时间别去更新, 然后等stable都比你新了, 然后更新到stable, 这个最简单?
<tryit> iMadper, 你就是个人才，哈哈
<iMadper> tryit: 别的都不好办呀...
<tryit> iMadper, 不过长时间不更新是不可能的，比如安装个新软件，就需要更新一堆
<iMadper> tryit: 那就没办法了
<tryit> iMadper, gentoo官方手册上不建议从testing到stable，我开始尝试时，系统居然禁止降级安装glibc之类的，所以，只能将glibc之类的使用测试版，就可以进行系统更新了，
<tryit> iMadper, 过段时间等这些测试版都稳定了，就不需要这些设定了，删除了就行
<iMadper> tryit: glibc有时会有新的调用或者选项, 然后别的软件都依赖这些, 所以一般都不让降级的吧?
<iMadper> tryit: 恩.
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 滚粗，你们还惨，我们不就是渣渣了
<tryit> iMadper, 完成100/400了，^_^
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 我擦? 咱们两组有区别吗?!
<iMadper> tryit: .. 1/4...
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 你们组钱多
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 你从哪儿得到这个结论的?
<tryit> iMadper, gfrog_here 你们都搞测试?
<iMadper> tryit: 我是测试, gfrog_here 不明
<tryit> iMadper, kernel dev能提升功力吧，关键是得踏进这个门~
<iMadper> tryit: 这得自己嘬..
<tryit> iMadper, 敲门砖吧
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 机械键盘保有量就是个明显的指标
<Pudge> iMadper: 我草，你做测试的，我也做测试啊，你哪方面的
<gfrog_here> freeflying: http://show.smzdm.com/detail/13779
<abc_> gfrog_not_here，R U here？
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • Ubuntu13中文字体显示不完全T T http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447534 各位大神~~今天上午刚安好Ubuntu13啊~~本人还是各种菜鸟一名啊……T T那个就是在显示的时候总会有一些英文……T T就像这样[img]file:///home/syusukf/%E5%9B%BE%E7%89%87/2013-08-18%2011:02:55%E7%9A%84%E5%B1%8F%E5%B9%95%E6%88%AA%E5%9B%BE.png[/img]T T请教各
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • firefox登录工商银行无法输入密码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447535 工商银行支持firefox4--firefox10版本。 我目前使用的是firefox23，通过UA脚本切换成firefox10成功打开了工商银行登录页面。但需要安装插件才能输入密码，我安装后仍然无法输入密码，重启firefox也不行。 linux下的firefox与windows下的f
<^k^> > irefox不都一样吗？windows下既然可以为什么linux下就不行呢？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 …
<jiero> 谁看过 groupon editorial manual?
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 一群疯子啊。。。
<jiero> dvi hdmi
 * jiero 抱抱 iMadper
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 为什么insmod hello.ko会导致机器重启 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447537 机器是一个某山寨rk3188平板，没有代码。于是从github上下载了一个，找的简单的例子，如下，insmod后机器会卡住一会，然后重启，这是为什么？magic version我已经设置成一样的了。 我怀疑这个简单的module产生的ko文件中包含
<^k^> > 有kernel debug的代码。。。 1 #include"linux/module.h" 2 #include"linux/kernel.h" 3//replace the "" wit …
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。cherrot的短信收到了么。。。
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 求救！！！请教谁的W520用VM装的Ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447538 求救 统计信息: 发表于 由 carlsun — 2013-08-18 12:16
<jiero> 书到了，看书。
<jiero> 第一次买 O'REILLY出版的哦。
<jiero> 算是原出版
<jiero> 版权声明就不对。。。。
<abinex> jiero: e
<iwii> jiero: 黄色书籍吗
<abinex> jiero: 你在哪里，游泳了没
<jiero> abinex: 我在山东。
<jiero> 好久不下雨了。
<abinex> 看新闻到处是暴雨
<jiero> 33度好热
<abinex> jiero: 额，你们那里没下雨啊
<jiero> 昨天晚上都32度。
<abinex> 东北闹水灾了
<abinex> 南方也闹水灾
<jiero> 现在我已经有足够经验利用体感温度能力了。
<abinex> jiero: http://www.gd.xinhuanet.com/newscenter/2013-08/18/c_116982813.htm
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 广东:粤东和粤北市县出现暴雨到大暴雨局部特大暴雨 - 新华网广东频道
<jiero> 能感觉出0.5摄氏度的差异，能直接说出当前温度。
<abinex> jiero: 你太牛了
<jiero> abinex: 我这里是大平原
<abinex> jiero: 拜你一下
<jiero> abinex: 站在20层楼，天气很好的情况下看大地也是平的。
<jiero> abinex: 地平线大约多远？
<abinex> jiero: 不是圆的么？
<abinex> jiero: 与地平线相距36公里
<jiero> abinex: 哦 60米是 36km啊。那么方圆36千米无山无丘陵无大凹陷。
<jiero> abinex: 北面是海。
<abinex> 额，
<jiero> abinex: 我这里平均海拔  19.3m
<abinex> 哦，好低
<abinex> 我们是220m
<abinex> 平均海拔
<jiero> abinex: 都是平原啊。
<abinex> 额，jiero 海平面上升的话
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 比如海啸，海拔太低就有危险了
<jiero> 市海拔最高的学校 400米
<abinex> 哦
<jiero> 海啸有青岛挡着。
<jiero> abinex: 渤海海啸？？。。。
<abinex> jiero: 海底地震就有海啸
<jiero> abinex: 渤海离这里30多公里
<abinex> 嗯
<jiero> abinex: 肯定过不来。。。
<abinex> jiero: 上次日本大地震的海啸
<jiero> abinex: 因为是平原，没什么通道。。。
<jiero> abinex: 那海啸跑了几公里？
<abinex> 还有印尼的海底地震
<abinex> 印尼的海底地震最厉害
<abinex> 海啸袭击了几千海里之外的索马里海岸
<abinex> jiero: 能量足够强大的海啸可以跑很远
<jiero> abinex: 埃贝斯迈尔追踪海上漂流物的时间长达数十年。他表示，日本惨遭海啸蹂躏后，多达数千具罹难者的遗体冲到海中，大部分的肢体会在水中解体，穿着鞋子的脚会持续漂流。
<jiero> abinex: 这也太恐怖了。。。
<jiero> cc lainme
<abinex> 额
<abinex> jiero: 给海里的鱼吃了
<jiero> abinex: 鞋子里就不会吧。
<abinex> 海水里面的各种微生物
<jiero> abinex: 。。。骨头。。。
<abinex> 鞋子之类的难分解
<jiero> 西雅图海洋学家埃贝斯迈尔认为，海啸残骸会在3年内冲上美国西岸：“我预期，房屋碎片、整艘船只以及还穿着鞋子的罹难者断足会冲上美国西海岸
<abinex> 估计要几百万年才能分解鞋子
<jiero> abinex: 。。。
<jiero> abinex: 快到美国了
<abinex> 额。jiero 已经陆续有到达了
<abinex> 前段时间就有看到报道了
<abinex> 一整个房子
<abinex> 在海上漂浮着
<abinex> 最恐怖的是还有带着核泄漏的辐射物质污染
<abinex> 那些才是最恐怖，
<abinex> 如果，没有核泄漏，那个海啸造成的影响没有多大
<abinex> 核泄漏产生的影响是如此的深远，
<jiero> abinex: 核泄露无法弥补
<abinex> 光是要将核电站的废水处理都难以应付
<jiero> abinex: 其实广东，山东地下水也无法弥补了。
<jiero> abinex: 重金属和和泄露差不懂
<jiero> 都是同样原理
<abinex> 额，
<abinex> 重金属远没有核泄漏恐怖
<abinex> 不过，重金属也是非常严重的污染了
<jiero> abinex: 核污染就是能让你变异吧。
<jiero> abinex: 和重金属差异就在这里。
<abinex> 现在最大的风险就是什么，使用数码产品的废弃物比如手机的电池
<jiero> 其他的。差不多大。
<abinex> 中国使用了大量的手机
<jiero> abinex: 不是啊，是人风险最大
<happyaron> 核泄漏某种意义上就是特殊的重金属泄漏……
<abinex> 那些丢到垃圾堆的废旧电池最恐怖
<jiero> abinex: 中国人自己不在意导致的。
<happyaron> jiero: 在这个事情上感觉哪个国家都一样
<jiero> abinex: 我家里所有手机没有丢的。
<happyaron> jiero: 但是中国人太多了
<abinex> 应该定制严格的废旧电池回收
<jiero> happyaron: 哈哈，而且中国换手机最多了~
<happyaron> :)
<Chaos`Eternal> 锂电池里面有啥重金属啊？
 * jiero 觉得都喜欢换手机——
<Chaos`Eternal> 嗯？
<abinex> jiero: 手机电池造成的污染严重
<Chaos`Eternal> 求扫盲啊
<cifer> 打扰下，问个问题哈，移动平台上写javascript和在桌面浏览器上写javascript差别大不大阿？
<jiero> abinex: 中国大概是用碱性电池最多的
<jiero> cifer: 有差别么
<cifer> 貌似alert 在手机上不能工作阿
<cifer> jiero
<jiero> cifer: 浏览器的问题吧。
<abinex> jiero: 嗯，jiero很多在手机用的电池都扔了，
<abinex> 当成生活垃圾
<abinex> 这样是最恐怖的
<jiero> abinex: 中国人都应该禁止塑料袋，全用纸袋子！
<abinex> 环境就是这样不经意给污染破坏了
<abinex> jiero: 额，塑料袋子污染也是非常的严重
<abinex> 以前买东西都没有要塑料袋子的习惯
<jiero> abinex: 我翻到了我小学的本子，那时候质量不好哈，一两片没压好的木质纤维嵌在纸张里。
<abinex> jiero: 比如买猪肉和鱼类用的竹子签穿上去就好了
<abinex> 可以提着回家了，非常的环保
<jiero> abinex: 狗和苍蝇就要了
<abinex> jiero: 那种才环保呢
<abinex> jiero: 苍蝇少呢
<jiero> abinex: 其实现在苍蝇干净了，可以吃了
<abinex> 没有那么多苍蝇，因为有苍蝇的天敌
<abinex> 比如壁虎
<abinex> 还有蛙类
<jiero> happyaron: 昨天看了一本书，讲到为什么被蚊子叮咬的鸡蛋会散黄——我才知道蚊子吃鸡蛋。
<jiero> abinex: 其实是人类的缘故，人类干净些了。
<abinex> jiero: 拥有良性循环的自然环境太重要了
<abinex> 比如家里有壁虎的话，就很少蚊子了
<abinex> 也很少苍蝇
<abinex> 根本就不用买啥蚊香
<jiero> abinex: 。。。
<jiero> abinex: 壁虎会吓着人。
<abinex> 有燕子和青蛙，和蛇类，稻田的收成会很好
<abinex> 庄稼没有虫害
<jiero> abinex: 我的皮肤疼。
<abinex> jiero: 你确定？
<jiero> abinex: 嗯。
<jiero> 碰到热气就疼
<abinex> jiero: 你干嘛了/
<jiero> abinex: 经常泼水
<abinex> jiero: 给烫到了？？？？？？？？？
<jiero> 因为太热了，又不想用空调
<jiero> 所以用凉水
 * jiero 的手机 2011年的。
<jiero> 又没中文，该换了。
<jiero> 等 firefox os
 * jiero 想吃巧克力。
<jiero> 一次500g
<jiero> 什么办法吃黑巧克力最香呐。
<jiero> 我习惯是凉牛奶+黑巧克力不化着吃。
<abinex> jiero: DUZIERLE
<abinex> 肚子饿了
<jiero> 。。。不是吧。。。 http://tv.sohu.com/20110930/n321114509.shtml 一上来就是裸体啊。。。
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 《隐秘女人心》 - 高清正版在线观看 - 搜狐视频
<jiero> 女的裸体还不是男的裸体
<happyaron> jiero:  额，我是听你说了才知道的。
<zhtx> 原來ubuntu沒落了麼
<zhtx> 記得原來ubuntu可是最火的中文IRC
<zhtx> #ubuntu-cn
<iwii> cat /proc/iomem
<jiero> happyaron:  你又让我想起我以前经常说的很冷的对话：某人向我讲一席话，我回应”我知道了“，然后”你怎么知道的“，”你刚才告诉我了“。你这句话起到了同样作用。。。
<iwii> 我穿越了
<jiero> 淘宝电子书竟然是 flash 的。。
<jiero> iwii: 我知道了
<jiero> adam8157: 苏宁易购用的啥银联，没法直接进入浦发银行网银。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 蚊子吃鸡蛋，你知道吗？
<adam8157> jiero: 不知道, 没用过易购
<adam8157> jiero: 不知道...
<adam8157> jiero: 付不了就我给你代付, 你给我支付宝
<jiero> adam8157: 上次应该找你~，话说suning不支持 代付
<jiero> adam8157: 话说你找到房子了在新房子了？
<adam8157> jiero: 没...
<jiero> WD-40。。。。。以前无数人问我，我都不知道是干嘛的。。。
<adam8157> jiero: 找了一个特别小得小单间过渡三个月
<jiero> adam8157: 然后你就和女友同居了？
<adam8157> jiero: 没有女友
<jiero> adam8157: 3个月找一个
<adam8157> jiero: 过渡三个月避开旺季和高温季节
<jiero> adam8157: 找个健身的。
<jiero> adam8157: 算了。继续看书。
<adam8157> jiero: ...
<jiero> adam8157: 有些嫌麻烦啊，招人。
<adam8157> jiero: 关键你找的肯定都是青瓜蛋子, 麻烦是肯定的
<abinex> 我突然发现iPadmini上的浏览器无法浏览网页了
<abinex> iPadmini的浏览器如果没有开启VPN就无法浏览网页
<abinex> 真是奇怪
 * adam8157 afk
<jiero> abinex: 你的ISP讨厌你了。
<jiero> abinex: 查封了你的路由
<abinex> abinex: 我想也是了
<abinex> jiero: 我想也是这样
<abinex> jiero: 反正两个浏览器都不能浏览网页
<abinex> 真是神奇
<abinex> 现在我浏览什么网页都需要VPN连接
<abinex> 要是没有VPN，就什么网站都不能访问
<jiero> abinex: 你是tp link 么。更新固件。
<abinex> jiero: 是的
<jiero> abinex: 因为。
<abinex> jiero: 我用的无线路由器都是这个牌子的
<abinex> jiero: 之前都是可以连接啊
<jiero> abinex: 这个牌子喜欢搞些飞机
<abinex> jiero: 额，搞什么飞机/
<abinex> jie
<jiero> abinex: 不知道。
<abinex> jiero: 我本来可以正常连接的，不用VPN
<jiero> abinex: 反正至少windows下以前见过他的驱动。
<abinex> 后来就发神经了，
<jiero> abinex: 我也有个。突然间不能用了，问ISP，说不明白
<abinex> 不用VPN，什么网页都上不了
<jiero> abinex: 然后我发现不用路由器就能连了。
<jiero> abinex: 之后我就下载了固件升级了
<jiero> 于是没问题了
<abinex> jiero: 但是笔记本的浏览器不用VPN也可以访问啊
<abinex> 奇怪吧？
<abinex> jiero: 我的笔记本用的是火狐浏览器
<abinex> 可以不用VPN访问网页
<jiero> abinex: 我当时发现的是我可以畅通无阻的访问非中国服务器网站
<adam8157> abinex: 你地理位置是哪里?
<jiero> abinex: twitter 没问题，但是 163 等各种国内站都不行。
<jiero> adam8157: 广东。
<abinex> adam8157: 回来了
<abinex> 嗯
<jiero> adam8157: 当妈。
<adam8157> jiero: 罗姐
<jiero> adam8157: 别乱备份
<abinex> jiero: 罗姐当妈了。LOL
<jiero> 辈份
<jiero> 。
<adam8157> jiero: 接下来的三个月居住环境会很惨 sigh
<jiero> adam8157: 找个女孩子说我和你做3个月朋友
<abinex> JIE
<jiero> adam8157: 然后搬进去
<adam8157> ...
<abinex> jiero: 我估计是访问了YOUTUbe
<abinex> 所以才这样子了
<abinex> 应该是这样的，反正现在我这设备要是没有VPN就作废了
<abinex> 啥网络都连接访问不了
<jiero> abinex: 不知道。
<jiero> 你睡吧。
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 山寨的就很好使了啊
<abinex> jiero: 居然说我的设备无法连接到互联网
<jiero> adam8157: 我看到了一个专门招 同性恋的 音乐视频，  天使之翼 - 杨丞琳
<adam8157> ................
<abinex> JIE
<abinex> jiero: 我知道是怎么回事了，因为我的浏览器用了网络同步帐号
<abinex> 而这个同步的网址是被Q的
<abinex> 如果没有成功同步，就无法浏览网页了
<jiero> 杨丞琳再度饰演“女女恋”的角色，让她爱上亲吻女生的感觉，这次连办3场演唱会，邀蔡健雅(微博)、徐佳莹(微博)担任嘉宾，让她已经收集九双红唇，还自称爱上这种“集邮”的乐趣，杨丞琳也锁定第十个目标，兴奋的说，心中已经有两个对象，进距离目标是小S(微博)，梦想对象是王菲，更下猛话说ï¼
<jiero> šâ€œçŽ‹è²ï¼æˆ‘就是要亲你的嘴，爱你就要亲到你！”
<jiero> 原来有这样的。
<dchxcrow> chrome 里鴽disable Ctrl+N 产生新的窗口哦？
<dchxcrow>  chrome 里鴽disable Ctrl+N 产生新的窗口哦？
<jiero> dchxcrow: 。。。这个是几乎所有程序都通用的
<jiero> dchxcrow: 问 chrome 开发者，不过我不认为会有。自己编译吧
<dchxcrow>  jiero 我下了个插件，里面也没有对这上的修改
<dchxcrow> jiero: 这是系统级的？
<jiero> dchxcrow: 大概不是，是公认的设置吧。比如 ctrl+w是关闭
<dchxcrow> jiero: 没有其它的办法修改掉么？
<jiero> dchxcrow: 你自己研究吧，看看 chrome 开发手册，问问 chromium 社区。在这里也就提议你去那里
<dchxcrow> jiero: 恩，3q
<liemehoc> 怎么把voice modem当普通电话用啊
<jiero> 没听说过呃。
<iwii> liemehoc: 写串口AT指令就行
<liemehoc> iwii: 怎么将声卡采集的语音通过串口输入给modem呢
<liemehoc> iwii: 怎么获得modem输出的语音呢
<liemehoc> 我查了mgetty   但是这个是阻塞的啊    普通电话是双工的啊
<liemehoc> mgetty做自动答录机可以
<ZWindL> yo yo yo
<ZWindL> hi
<^k^> ZWindL:点点点.  15:18 
<ZWindL> ^k^, 点点点
<^k^> ZWindL, 与此相比，大了点。  15:18 
<jiero> iMadper adam8157 戴耳机一般戴多久？一戴一下午不舒服是不是说耳机不好？
<adam8157> jiero: 一般都会不舒服的
<iwii> jiero: 就像久做，对屁股不好一样
<iwii> jiero: 毛细血管里面的血液不流动，细胞就死了。
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。穿一天衣服，穿一天内裤。。。
<jiero> lol
<iwii> liemehoc: modem 自带耳麦插口。
<iwii> liemehoc: 串口只负责AT控制
<iwii> jiero: 衣服不能太紧
<liemehoc> iwii: 但是好多voice modem都是没有耳麦插口的   像mgettty也是直接通过串口收发语音的
<abinex> 打雷了
<abinex> 走了
<abinex> 再见。
<abinex> adam8157: jiero 再见
<jiero> adam8157: 看了这么多，才意识到，现在中国孩子在网络上——随意就能看到性交的画面了，门户网站首页就有啊。哈
<ZWindL> jiero, 墙内网站想吸引更多目光
<jiero> ZWindL: 。
<ZWindL> jiero, •﹏•个人见解。。。
<jiero> ZWindL: 讨厌看外文的太多了。。。根本不需要
<jiero> ZWindL:  http://tv.sohu.com/20130802/n382122389.shtml
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ MV：李佳薇《煎熬》 - 搜狐视频
<jiero> 看好声音的，看到这个。
<ZWindL> 。。。额…手机看不了O_o
<jiero> ZWindL: 你手机不够强啊。
<jiero> ZWindL: 都4核了还不行？
<ZWindL> jiero, 酷派5210s。。。半核
<jiero> ZWindL: 升级到32核手机。
<ZWindL> jiero, 靠。。。
<iwii> jiero: 不穿不行，很多辐射衣服就能阻挡,比如 钋-210
<ZWindL> jiero, 不如买个99美元的超算
<jiero> ZWindL: 。我等firefox os
<jiero> iwii: 什么意思？
<ZWindL> jiero, 我等大学买ubuntu edge，哈哈
<ZWindL> firefox os只有繁体版，输入法不会用
<jiero> ZWindL: firefox 其实有 fireinput 这个输入法，移植到 firefox os 应该不难。。。
<jiero> ZWindL: 再说。。。firefox 是 xml记录的语言文件，改成简体中文，大概就是替换法都行。。。
<ZWindL> jiero, O_o
<jiero> ZWindL: linux软件大多都是吧。。。
<liemehoc> firefox os能写原生应用吗
<jiero> liemehoc: 应该不行吧。。。firefox extension么？
<jiero> liemehoc: 鼓励 html5，就当原生？
<ZWindL> liemehoc, 你梦想中的手机系统是什么样子呢？
<liemehoc> 应用又拼不过安卓   死路一条
<liemehoc> ZWindL: N900就已经知足了
<JNK_> ...
<ZWindL> liemehoc, 不会死路一条吧，这全看商业公司会不会打压firefox了，直接用在线应用的方式应该会很受欢迎的
<liemehoc> ZWindL: 等着看吧
<ZWindL> liemehoc, 。。。
<happyaron> jiero: html5对firefox来说就是原生吧。。。
<happyaron> jiero: 就像java对于android来说是原生
<liemehoc> happyaron: 哈哈   你要这么理解也可以
<happyaron> :)
<jiero> happyaron: 嗯。是啊。
<liemehoc> 那就没什么好说的了
<jiero> liemehoc: 等啦。我手持nokia n900，等一台能买的起的想要的手机。
<iwii> android 把 java 编译成了真正的 2进制
<ZWindL> iwii, 是为了提高效率还是为了保护源码
<liemehoc> ubuntu edge就是个坑   不要抱有幻想
<iwii> ZWindL: 提高执行效率
<iwii> ZWindL: 浏览器的js引擎也受益了。
<liemehoc> jiero: 你我在等的手机如果出了   那肯定就是厂商脑子进水了
<ZWindL> iwii, 。。。浏览器吃软饭，哈哈
<liemehoc> 不可能卖的掉
<iwii> ubuntu edge 就是一台电脑，插个显示器，接个蓝牙键盘 鼠标
<iwii> 以后手机都是8核，16核，只是时间问题
<ZWindL> ubuntu挺有创意啊
<liemehoc> 市场是商业利益驱动的   不是技术驱动的
<iwii> 市场是用户需求驱动的
<ZWindL> iwii, 奔3 + bsd without X飘过~~
<jiero> iwii: 你信？
<jiero> iwii: 用户需求是什么？
<ZWindL> jiero, win就是个反面教材。。
<iwii> jiero: 携带轻便，cpu32核，内存128G
<jiero> iwii: 。其实国内的用户需求很怪，但是某点能合拍。
<jiero> 。。。我的耳机竟然嗡嗡作响了。。。
<jiero> 是什么情况？
<ZWindL> jiero, 哪点合拍？
<iwii> jiero: 手机大小的电脑，眼镜就是显示器，脑电波就是输入设备（鼠标键盘）
<jiero> ZWindL: 大快强免费
<jiero> ZWindL: 便宜
<ZWindL> jiero, 。。。好吧。。。还真是
<iwii> jiero: 你一个眼神，电脑就知道你想打开哪个应用程序
<jiero> iwii: 因为不符合用户习惯，否决
<jiero> iwii: 还要支持迅速更正
<jiero> iwii: 眼神算什么，现在早就能读脑波了。
<jiero> iwii: 直接想到哪些关键字就出哪个程序
<jiero> iwii: 想看成人视频，就出来了。
<ZWindL> jiero, 脑机接口不好普及
<ZWindL> 额…
<iwii> jiero: 比如桌面显示4个区域，每个区域一个程序，你2个眼球盯着左上，眼睛快速眨2下，就是打开她
<jiero> ZWindL: 脑机接口就是USB
<jiero> iwii: 有意思么。。。
<jiero> iwii: 现在厂商不会这样做的。
<jiero> iwii: 好吧中国算特例，习惯性的是推程序培养用户黏性
<iwii> jiero: 如果摄像头够精确，鼠标指针可以跟着眼球定位。
<jiero> iwii: 一切阻碍赚钱的都不行。
<iwii> jiero: 这是商机啊，你不懂？
<ZWindL> jiero, 是因为愚昧的人太多吗？
<liemehoc> 。。。。。。。
<liemehoc> 打个比方    这就是拿着锤子四处找钉子
<iwii> jiero: 20年之后，这个技术一定是成熟的
<jiero> iwii: 多数赚大钱的商机都是为更多人提供赚钱机会而妥协得到的。
<jiero> 否则谁跟进。
<jiero> ZWindL: 使习惯。
<jiero> iwii: windows为那个时代的软件商提供机会，苹果的iphone也是有appstore之后才兴起的
<liemehoc> jiero: 同意
<jiero> facebook， 很多门店口上都贴着，find us on facebook
<ZWindL> 还有follow us on Twitter
<jiero> 这是一个以折旧作为经济发展动力的世界。
<jiero> 说这个旧了买新的吧！
<jiero> 所以世界发展了
<iwii> jiero: 其实定位眼球很简单，2眼球距离摄像头的距离x,y, 两眼球的视物角度a,b, 利用这4个变量就可以了。再加上脸的朝向就更完美了。
<jiero> iwii: 嗯。眼睛上戴个膜就更简单了。更快技术应用
<jiero> iwii: 就做成隐形眼镜样式
<iwii> jiero: 那可不舒服，有物体接触都不舒服的
<jiero> iwii: 但是很多人会戴
<iwii> jiero: 光线也是物质
<iwii> 有光线的东东，眼睛会不舒服
<jiero> iwii: 感觉不到的，对商业来说就考虑如何利用
<jiero> iwii: 是。
 * jiero 一直能开灯睡觉，灯管的可以，太阳下也可以诶。
<jiero> 为什么别人做不到，不明白
<iwii> jiero: 开灯睡觉，你一定是练过的。。
<jiero> iwii: 小时候想开灯睡，就睡。
<jiero> iwii: 反正我要睡，2分钟之内。
 * jiero 从来不在床上玩被子和枕头之外的东西啊，因为任何电子器具都无法阻止我进入睡眠
<iwii> jiero: 羡慕
<jiero> iwii: 转基因就是专门切割好的基因吧。
<jiero> 买闪存盘了 16GB Sandisk 40元。
<iwii> jiero: 选择了a天赋，那么b天赋就冲突了吧
<jiero> iwii: 我的天赋，喝咖啡就睡觉
<liemehoc> 有没有用过面包机的   靠不靠谱
<jiero> 喝酒就睡觉
<iwii> 牛。。
 * iwii 只用洗衣机的路过。
<jiero> liemehoc: 生产面包么？你要买面包粉啊。或者专门想办法调配好
<jiero> 就像我不作蛋糕因为缺乏蛋糕粉一样。
<jiero> iwii: 说你的天赋
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=36054
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 微软审查OpenOffice下载链接，Google服从
 * jiero 的天赋包括无法蹲下。
 * jiero 的天赋包括没有可见的手腕部分，搬重物极度吃力
<iwii> jiero: 这么胖啊
<jiero> iwii: 不，是那个关节无法弯曲。
<iwii> jiero: 电脑玩多了吧，缺少户外活动
<jiero> iwii: 虽然这也给我一个优势就是不会扭著脚，即使最高跳之后踩上台阶摔倒
<jiero> 扭脚大概3~5分钟回复
<onlylove> http://blog.jobbole.com/45037/
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 在硬盘留下后门，重装系统都没辙 - 博客 - 伯乐在线
<jiero> 衰老是一种疾病，可以用药治
<jiero> onlylove: 其实世界上最怕的就是发现治疗衰老的药物或者方式
<jiero> onlylove: 都不死了，都鬼灵精了。
<onlylove> jiero: 衰老和死亡是俩概念
<iwii> jiero: 30%的人死于非命
<iwii> jiero: 大多是疾病
<jiero> onlylove iwii: 虽然是那样，但大多数人老死或者因为老了，规避无力。
<jiero> iwii: 疾病也是老了容易犯。
<onlylove> jiero: 就算不会衰老，那么死亡就会像现在的猝死那样
<iwii> gentoo /dev/sda3 是 /boot ， 可以不？
<jiero> onlylove: 即使那样，人死亡率也会大大下降。
<jiero> 中国式老人比较累赘
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 我是否是发现了 fcitx 的1个 bug? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447540 环境: Ubuntu 12.04 Firefox 23.0 fcitx version: 4.2.8.1 Googlepinyin 附件里有张图, 请看一看. 图中我本想输入 "等腰梯形", 但输到一半(我没有按空格, 就算按了, 也不会有8个字), 光标后跳出了 "等要提新" 4个字, 可惜的是, 我一截图, 输入框就消失了
<liemehoc> jiero: 面包粉？
<jiero> liemehoc: 嗯嗯。
<liemehoc> 你说得是面粉还是酵母？
<jiero> liemehoc: 专门调配好的用来制作面包的面粉啊成袋装销售
<jiero> liemehoc: 一般有1kg 3kg 5kg 2.5kg等不同封装
<liemehoc> jiero: 这个只要用高筋得面粉就可以了吧
<jiero> liemehoc: 是吗，你可以看看啊。
<liemehoc> jiero: 关键是那个面包机是不是靠谱
<jiero> liemehoc:  etao 看看
<liemehoc> 说是面粉进去   面包出来
<liemehoc> http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/289761
<^k^> liemehoc ... ⇪ 小汇总：美的、奔腾共3款面包机 参加0元购 _苏宁易购优惠_厨房电器_什么值得买
<jiero> liemehoc: 嗯。我以前知道的烤面包以为是烤箱呐。其实都是专门的
<jiero> liemehoc: 你喜欢面包？
 * jiero 吃了n年面包。觉得就那会事。
<jiero> 呃，快20年了么。
<liemehoc> jiero: 那个据说是和面发酵烤面包全自动的
<Pudge> iMadper: 问你那，你做啥测试的
<Pudge> liemehoc: 那何必买面包机，直接买面包不就完了。。
<Pudge> 全都自动了，乐趣在哪里
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 现在的13.10是用的Mir显示服务器吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447542 现在的13.10是用的Mir显示服务器吗？每日构建版！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 haime — 2013-08-18 16:33
<liemehoc> Pudge: 不是乐趣   如果自己做的话就不用买面包了   只要囤积原料就可以
<jusss> hi
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  16:47 
<happyaron> test
<^k^> happyaron:点点点.  17:19 
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • [软件分享]Download For X图形界面可比于windows IDM，linux aria2 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447543 已经找不到自己满意的下载软件么，试试这款，这算老物了== 这是款比较旧的软件，Ubuntu12.04的源上已经没有这款软件了， 但是我们可以用deb包安装，很好的软件，从图形界面来看入手应该很快 不习惯
<^k^> > 打命令的孩纸可以试试 各取所需，下面根据大家的系统下载安装吧 32位 d4x_2.5.7.1-6ub …
<happyaron> iMadper: ...
<happyaron> 咋又都不说话了
<happyaron> adam8157: ...
<happyaron> gfrog_not_here: ...
<happyaron> gfrog_away: ...
<adam8157> happyaron: 干啥
<happyaron> adam8157: 没事干。。。
<adam8157> happyaron: 找了个可小的单间过渡三个月, 惨啊
<tryit> adam8157, sympathetic
<tryit> adam8157, 原来的房子呢？
<adam8157> tryit: 月底到期
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 求高手重写openfetion！more functions needed！！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447544 给openfetion加一个文件传输功能吧～顺便把语音聊天啦，视频聊天做了！人家官方版的功能都那么多了～咱就要几个实用的～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 刘少锐 — 2013-08-18 17:37
<dchxcrow> chrome 的快键捷 Ctrl+N 能不能禁止掉呢？
<tryit> adam8157, 还有一季度一季度出租的房子？
<adam8157> tryit: 别人转租, 我正好也想避开旺季和高温季节
<tryit> adam8157, 噢，了解，
<tryit> adam8157, 越来越喜欢这本书了，嵌入式Linux应用开发完全手册_韦东山
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
 * adam8157 吃饭去
<happyaron> adam8157: ...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 打开teeworlds跳分辨率后会卡死系统！？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447545 原来有打开时偶尔会 电脑跳分辨率后 播放游戏音乐 屏幕黑的可以看到鼠标 鼠标可以动 切换一下又会好 现在是 电脑跳分辨率后 播放游戏音乐 屏幕黑的可以看到鼠标 鼠标键盘全部不能操作 只能强制关机 求解决办法～
<^k^> > ～ 还有 谷歌浏览器打开有关flash的网页时 flash的部分 会显示不正常 就是画面花屏 …
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • elementary OS Luna 感觉就像一个全新的系统。话说我怎么安装ubuntu-one？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447546 ubuntuone网盘对我来说还是蛮重要的。如何手动安装。我安装了ubuntuone-client貌似没用。 急～～～～ 还有软件商店的deb谁有。我的貌似没了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 KOSKERS — 2013-08-18 18:20
<BigOne> 感觉双休日就没什么人了
<zhuifeng> adam8157: 貌似在coolshell上面见过你。。。
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • X2300安装闭源驱动后重启直接命令行，startx提示错误。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447547 X2300显卡安装闭源驱动后重启直接命令行，startx提示错误。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 hcw1588 — 2013-08-18 18:32
<alvin_rxg> 还有人没放弃 legacy 的显卡 驱动啊……
<gfrog_not_here> happyaron: momo
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 壕
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 乃忽略胖胖儿的屋子了？
<snpresent> hello
<^k^> snpresent:点点点.  19:24 
<knownbad1> Aloha.
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 壕
<adam8157> zhuifeng: 是的, 我发过评论
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • qstardict 着不见窗口了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447550 第一次装的时候还能看见呢 现在只能取词了 ctrl+alt+z 也出不来啊 重装也不行 统计信息: 发表于 由 控告的罪 — 2013-08-18 19:16
<gfrog_here> adam8157: momo
 * gfrog_here 最近没啥电影看，不幸福。
<adam8157> gfrog_here: red
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 哈？
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 电影啊 RED
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 求一个chrome下收发邮件的扩展 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447551 chrome下有支持imap/pop3的邮件提醒插件吗?为什么所有谷歌收邮件的扩展都是收gmail的,千万别告诉我用gmail代收啊,求一个收邮件扩展~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zw4200903 — 2013-08-18 19:51
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐 回家了?
<roylez> adam8157: 在魔都
<roylez> adam8157: 还有一周
<adam8157> roylez: 羡慕
<roylez> adam8157: 丫高薪啊
<adam8157> roylez: 高个蛋, 被互联网鄙视的体无完肤
<roylez> adam8157: 你本来就是蛋
<roylez> adam8157: 高个蛋是事实
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> roylez: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/53baa713tw1e7quvcikizj20ch0goaai.jpg 感觉肯定好
<roylez> adam8157: 还要马桶做什么
<jusss> roylez: 我发现每个我喜欢的东西，付出很多但收获很少，真郁闷
<roylez> jusss: 比如？
<jusss> roylez: 游戏 数学 物理 c语言
<roylez> jusss: 渣
<jusss> roylez: 我学c的时间加起来估计有2年多，还是渣
<jusss> roylez: 我在游戏里面投入的精力很多，还是渣
<roylez> jusss: 恩
<jusss> roylez: 我一年主学数学，数学高考不及格，大学数学挂科
<roylez> jusss: 渣惯了就习惯了
<jusss> roylez: 我很接受不了这种付出与收获不等
<roylez> jusss: 其实，你付出还不够....
<jusss> roylez: 或者说我运气太差
<roylez> jusss: 付出够了再谈运气
<jusss> roylez: 有些人就是有天赋，太不公平了
<roylez> jusss: 恩
<roylez> jusss: 没有公平
<roylez> jusss: 李家大少不还爽着么，你要跟他比公平么
<gfrog_here> roylez: 扎西
<jusss> roylez: 我只想擅长某一个我喜欢的东西，一个就行，可是那么多，付出那么多，不擅长一个
<roylez> gfrog_here: 基渣
<roylez> jusss: 那就抓住一个下死力
<roylez> jusss: 比如说写小说...
<jiero> roylez: 你去哪里啊。
<jusss> roylez: 没用的，我试过了，当到某一瓶颈时，就卡死那了，
<jiero> adam8157: 我现在只有 178cm高了
<jiero> 高度越来越低。
<adam8157> jiero:我只有177了
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 以前你有711么？
<jiero> adam8157: 嗯。大概是不踢足球了。
<roylez> jiero: 你现在250
<roylez> gfrog_here: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/91bfe561jw1e7qu2xedxfj20t80gbju9.jpg
<roylez> gfrog_here: 教育你的
<jiero> roylez:  你和我加起来 250？
<jiero> lol
<roylez> jiero: 你一个就够了
<gfrog_here> roylez: ……
 * gfrog_here 不爽，爬床。
<jiero> roylez: 你也够了看来
<jiero> gfrog_here: 床上有女人等着你。。。
<jiero> lol
<roylez> gfrog_here: 基蛙爬床？
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 免费云空间 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447552 “微空间”（www.idcbt.com）是最长久的免费云主机 现在在站长圈子里面非常火爆的“微空间”免费空间网（www.idcbt.com）犹如火山爆发一样，瞬间成为了广大站长津 津乐道的免费主机空间。 这个“微空间”免费空间网和其他的IDC还真有些不一样。他们的
<^k^> > 速度和空间的质量到真的比收费的还要快，有些地区 甚至FTP上传都有2000K这么变态 …
<jiero> 。
<jiero> roylez: 乐乐啊。你去哪里？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 真的乐乐和你告别了？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: urban terror 被黑了，代码公开了
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 那又如何？本来就不赚钱的
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 看来是赚钱的。
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  http://www.urbanterror.info/forums/topic/31213-git-repository-hacked/page__pid__346743#entry346743
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Git Repository Hacked - Urban Terror Forums
<abc_> 。。。不会是真的吧
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你竟然真的在啊。
<abc_> freeBSD只能装gnome2吗？
<abc_> 还是gnome3不支持unix
<abc_> !ip 204.152.211.237
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 虚拟机64位的ubuntu安装vmtool报错怎么破 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447553 就是安装不，都安装N遍了，对应的路径和电脑里的也不一样，比如终端显示是/usr/lib/vmware-tools/sbin64而电脑里只有sbin32这个文件，64为的不能安装么 统计信息: 发表于 由 JustJun — 2013-08-18 20:23
<Niac> ubuntu 使用python2.7我安装了3.3版本，为什么终端还是2.7的啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 今天出去了...
<tryit> iMadper, 升级完了，^_^
<iMadper> tryit: :-)
<Transfusion> Niac: 打 "python3" , 3.2的python shell 应该会显示，因为系统默认是2.7
<freeflying> iMadper: http://item.jd.com/712162.html?utm_source=www.smzdm.com&utm_medium=tuiguang&utm_campaign=t_4298_
<^k^> freeflying ⇪ ti: 【罗技K310】罗技（Logitech）K310 有线水洗键盘【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<Pudge> iMadper: 打游戏温度上来了，风扇狂转，但是温度降下来后，现在就38度，风扇不降速，怎么破
<Pudge> iMadper: 打游戏温度上来后风扇狂转
<maplebeats> Pudge: 把风扇砸了
<Pudge> iMadper: 但是打完之后温度下来了，现在才38度，风扇还是狂转，怎么破
<Pudge> iMadper: 不会自动降速的？
<iMadper> Pudge: .... lol~ bug吧...
<Pudge> iMadper: 谁的bug， acpi还是bios？
<iMadper> Pudge: cpudemond还是叫啥来的?
<Pudge> iMadper: 不过这样一来也好，平时使用一般42度左右，现在最高就38度。。
<iMadper> Pudge: 不吵吗?!
<Pudge> iMadper: 就是有点耗电
<Pudge> iMadper: 不吵，我风扇很安静
<iMadper> Pudge: O_o
<Niac> 用了4年了，电脑有点扛不住
<Niac> 有什么命令看显卡驱动啊
<Pudge> iMadper: 你的acpi -V输出是啥
<Pudge> Niac: glxinfo
<iMadper> Pudge: 哪儿tm有着命令?!
<iMadper> Pudge: 你丫又胡扯吧...
<Pudge> iMadper: 我草，你acpi都没装？
<iMadper> Pudge: 果然没有....
<Pudge> iMadper: 叼爆了，你机子居然没烧
<iMadper> Pudge: 那个acpi是用户态程序而已, 为啥需要?
<Pudge> iMadper: 电源管理
<iMadper> Pudge: 内核态依然正常工作呀
<Niac> 参数是什么
<Pudge> iMadper: 快装了贴出来我看看
<iMadper> Pudge:  community/acpi 1.6-1  这东西?
<Pudge> iMadper: 也许吧，我又不是arch
<Pudge> iMadper: 反正就叫acpi
<iMadper> Pudge: 我硬盘小, 不喜欢装这些没用的东西...
<Pudge> iMadper: 这个很小
<Pudge> iMadper: 就是电源管理
<Niac> 记得以前有个多窗口的终端，按f12呼出的
<Niac> 谁知道是什么名字啊
<Pudge> Niac: 没参数
<iMadper> Pudge: msg发过去了
<iMadper> Niac: 你要kde的还是gnome的?
<iMadper> Pudge: 你丫要看什么?
<Niac> 哦一堆字符看不懂
<Pudge> iMadper: 我草，57度，看thermal0
<Pudge> iMadper: 你的也不正常
<iMadper> Pudge: 这个怎么了?
<iMadper> Core 0:         +58.0°C  (high = +87.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)
<iMadper> Core 1:         +56.0°C  (high = +87.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)
<Pudge> iMadper: 应该有3条左右， mode 0 inactive
<iMadper> Pudge: 听不懂
<Pudge> iMadper: mode 1 active 55°
<iMadper> Pudge: 啥东西? 看不懂.
<Pudge> iMadper: mode 2 passive 75°
<iMadper> Pudge: 哪儿tm这么多mode....
<Pudge> mode 3 critical 89°
<Pudge> iMadper: 不同的风扇工作模式啊
<iMadper> Pudge: 哦...
<Pudge> iMadper: 你这就一个， 103度critical
<Pudge> iMadper: 我这里两个， 88度passive 89度critical
<iMadper> Pudge: .. ... 好吧...
<Pudge> iMadper: linux程序员果然没脑子
<iMadper> Pudge: 怎么了?
<Pudge> 88度passive， +1度就critical了，脑子呢？
<gfrog_here> adam8157: iMadper 球推荐万用表型号和电烙铁
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 问ee
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 没研究, 都是舍友的随便拿来用
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 你丫真凶惨, 万用表还要烧... 自愧不如...
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 不在。。
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 乃有个壕舍友
<Pudge> Niac: glxinfo | grep renderer
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 我当时都是用公司的
 * iMadper 有钱人谁拿万用表玩....
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 啧啧
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 烧毛，只是想找个准点的。
<jiero> 果然很不现实。
 * jiero 自己造市场的行为很弱智哈。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 我电脑上不了无线就是因为没驱动，但是每次装都停在上面这步 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447556 ubuntu 12.04没有wifi信号 wxf@wxf-Latitude-D620:~$ lspci -nn | grep 0280 0c:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN [14e4:4311] (rev 01) wxf@wxf-Latitude-D620:~$ rfkill list all 0: dell-wifi: Wireless LAN Soft blocke
<^k^> > d: no Hard blocked: no wxf@wxf-Latitude-D620:~$ lspci -nn | grep 0280 0c:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broad …
<jiero> 没几个公司浪漫一下，直接买了Ubuntu Edge的。
<jiero> 反正亏不了多少钱，最多几百元，就能上新闻。
<jiero> 说，是我聪明还是太闲着了。。。
<freeflying> gfrog_here: 随便搞个机械的都很准
<freeflying> gfrog_here: 主要看你测什么
<jiero> http://detail.taobao.com/meal_detail.htm?spm=0.0.0.0.2bOERx&meal_id=43401757&item_num_id=18155705175&scene=taobao_shop
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 南极人 男人袜 运动袜 男袜子 夏季薄款男士棉袜潮 中筒袜包邮-tmall.com天猫
<abinex> ada
<abinex> adam8157: 搬家了？
<jiero> 8.5元，3双袜子2条内裤 for male
<jiero> 买了
<adam8157> abinex: 快了
<abinex> jiero: 买一打划算
<abinex> adam8157: 哦
<jiero> adam8157: 捉住一个女孩
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕这回搬杀敌啊
<abinex> 大神好像不在
<adam8157> freeflying: 10平米的, 蜗居啊!!!!!!
<abinex> ee
<adam8157> freeflying: 不过只是三个月, 过渡一下
 * adam8157 还没签, 没有尘埃落定
<jiero> adam8157:  10平米还好啦。以前我就住过那么大好多年
<jiero> adam8157: 去哪国签证没签？
<adam8157> jiero: 我的护照是空白的
<jiero> adam8157: 现在都电子签了
<adam8157> gfrog_here: freeflying 互联网真心猛啊, 望尘莫及
<adam8157> gfrog_here: freeflying 互联网的待遇真心猛啊, 望尘莫及
<freeflying> adam8157: 三个月搬入新买的豪宅？
<jiero> freeflying: 他三个月都要住在女孩子家里
<adam8157> freeflying: 过三个月换个大一点点的, 命苦啊
<freeflying> adam8157: 你那收入也可比拟BAT的吧
<adam8157> freeflying: 过三个月不是旺季, 可能便宜点, 而且凉快
<adam8157> freeflying: 也就勉强是比拟的级别
<freeflying> adam8157: 比我都高的人，还在这里刺激我，靠
<jiero> BAT是什么
<freeflying> jiero: baidu ali tencent
<adam8157> freeflying: 是你低
<freeflying> adam8157: 靠，所以啊你没事别刺激我啊
<zhuifeng> 这个频道丧心病狂啊，是不是有人24小时挂在这里
<adam8157> freeflying: 我在感慨互联网和金融
<adam8157> zhuifeng: 有北美的人轮班
<zhuifeng> adam8157: 。。。高级
<freeflying> adam8157: 亲，介绍我去互联网公司吧
<zhuifeng> freeflying: 你想去哪种的？
<adam8157> freeflying: 你和博士难就业的原因一样, 公司养不起
 * mordory ...
<freeflying> zhuifeng: 钱多活少饿
<freeflying> adam8157: 忽悠我啊
<adam8157> zhuifeng: 你在哪里?
<Naic> 廉价劳动力的我，泪流满面
<zhuifeng> adam8157: 我在亲戚家打工
<freeflying> adam8157: 忽悠我的同时你还捎带挤兑了 robbin
<adam8157> zhuifeng: 原来是家族企业
<freeflying> s/robbin/乐乐
<adam8157> freeflying: 乐乐下线了
<zhuifeng> adam8157: 高端大气是吧，其实这个企业带我就3个人
<adam8157> freeflying: 其实我只是想起我表哥当时博士毕业的情况
<zhuifeng> 博士毕业要留学
<freeflying> 今天去了趟野生动物园
<zhuifeng> 两年留学经验回来就可以申请经费了
<freeflying> 尼玛缺德啊，进去啥都要花钱
<zhuifeng> freeflying: 上厕所也要？
<Naic> 我也想出去渡下金
<freeflying> zhuifeng: 这个天不用上厕所的
<zhuifeng> 我今天玩碰碰车，两分钟收了我5块钱
<zhuifeng> freeflying: 。。。
<abinex> adam8157: 你有空去马六甲玩
<adam8157> abinex: 经济压力大, 玩什么玩
<freeflying> adam8157: 不厚道啊
<freeflying> adam8157: 你毛的压力啊
<abinex> adam8157: 额
<adam8157> freeflying: 你看我从来不买大件, 住的也差就知道了, 真心的
<caoguo> whois caoguo
<caoguo> help
<mordory>  /help
<caoguo> 有人么？
<^k^> caoguo:点点点.  22:27 
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 我电脑上不了无线就是因为没驱动，但是每次装都停在上面这步 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447558 ubuntu 12.04没有wifi信号 wxf@wxf-Latitude-D620:~$ lspci -nn | grep 0280 0c:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN [14e4:4311] (rev 01) wxf@wxf-Latitude-D620:~$ rfkill list all 0: dell-wifi: Wireless LAN Soft blocke
<^k^> > d: no Hard blocked: no wxf@wxf-Latitude-D620:~$ lspci -nn | grep 0280 0c:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broad …
<caoguo> 貌似我也是这种无线网卡
<caoguo> ubuntu不是可以自动搜索驱动的么
<caoguo> \WHO
<niac> 怎么webqq退了还会弹出消息
<ccccc> 高级东西
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 双硬盘Win7下多方式装Ubuntu 13.04 依然未成功 求指教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447559 Win7 64位系统 一个机械硬盘 一个SSD 1.经人推荐最开始使用WUBI安装 准备了一个分区 将ISO文件改名为了installation wubi安装后 启动项中有 Windows7 和Ubuntu 两项 选择Ubuntu之后出现图三的状况 多次尝试依然如此 1.jpg 2
<^k^> > .png 483fdacfjw1e57ton0eq0j210a0kk42e.jpg 2.尝试第二种方法制作启动USB 来安装 依然未能成功 …
<niac> 不科学啊
<abinex> http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/e36a8ed6277f9e2fcb4c28dd1e30e924ba99f3cf.jpg
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 其实就是准备给路由焊个ttl，准备个表防止意外
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 乃怎么突然感慨这个了。
<adam8157> gfrog_here: wl
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 乃都去看那个版了？ 文拿
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 乃都去看那个版了？ 温拿
 * gfrog_here 妈蛋，还是搞不定wifi 桥接。
<freeflying> gfrog_here: 一般不会
 * gfrog_here tmd我都折腾了一个多月了，还是不行，我擦我擦。
<freeflying> gfrog_here: 最好同型号的
<freeflying> gfrog_here:  而且不能wpa  lol
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 折腾这个干啥
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 没开wds啊，我用ddwrt开repeater bridge，
<gfrog_here> freeflying: repeater bridge模式，虚拟的ap连不上，只用repeater的话，虚拟ap能连上，但是一访问网页就断
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 我屋里没wifi
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 还是上个ea6500吧
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 去年用了两个Fast fw300r，桥接着一直没问题。结果今年7月开始，桥接的ap只要连上去1分钟就断开。然后我就郁闷了。
<happyaron> freeflying: 基本有思路搞定那天说的irc的事情了
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 各种改参数也不好使，换了一个netgear wgr614做repeater，还是不行，连上就断。
<happyaron> freeflying: 换了个方式，没用xmpp
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 今天换ddwrt折腾，依旧完败
<happyaron> gfrog_here: 是不是驱动不行？
<gfrog_here> happyaron: 嘛驱动？
<happyaron> gfrog_here: 路由器的radio驱动，可能无法一边连接一边做ap吧
<happyaron> gfrog_here: 我在openwrt折腾过，也没折腾出来。买的tplink minirouter却可以。
<gfrog_here> happyaron: ddwrt应该没问题
<gfrog_here> happyaron: fast那俩路由自己有wds，而且之前一直好好儿的
<happyaron> gfrog_here: wds 我没在*wrt系里搞过，实际上我只搞过openwrt……
 * gfrog_here 烦躁！ 睡觉去。
<jiero> 睡觉去。
 * jiero 竟然没掉线，太烦躁了
<jiero> 越是看书越是觉得自己没前途
 * jiero 顺手打死一只蚊子
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你看了多少本书了/
<alvin_rxg> jiero: zero
<macint0sh> 开始得瑟
<jusss> 谍影重重2真好看
<jusss> 很棒的电影
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-51-generic #77-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 24 20:21:10 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 05:06
<mordory> jj
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • U盘／权限／执行如何勾上呀？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447562 各位大神好，我想U盘权限如何勾上程序执行呀， U盘格式FAT32 系统是ubuntu13.04 如何搞呀，郁闷，勾不上勾不呀 统计信息: 发表于 由 skswujian — 2013-08-19 5:29
#ubuntu-cn 2014-08-11
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • 请问怎么更换xorg的鼠标指针 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462885 请问怎么更换xorg的鼠标指针，找了好久都找不到xorg默认鼠标图标文件放在哪里 统计信息: 发表于 由 simoul — 2014-08-11 9:16
<ArchStacker> sed -E是用来干嘛的
<freeflying> eexp: U1现在还能下回你的文件
<freeflying> eexp: 你要是有赶紧的吧
<eexp> freeflying: 我提前一个月同步好了的
<eexp> 接着删除u1的包
<freeflying> eexp: 不过速度真是蛋疼
<eexp> ,
<onlylove> yunfan: 《深入理解程序设计：使用Linux汇编语言》  作者： Jonathan Bartlett
<onlylove> yunfan: 这本看过没……
<onlylove> yunfan: 我司图书馆整天做广告……今天看到这么本
<imzf> hi
<^k^> imzf:点点点.  09:50
<yunfan> onlylove: 没看过 看title很吊啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 你们公司还有图书馆？
<yunfan> eexp: 原来你就是做ic卡的
<onlylove> yunfan: 有，就那么几本破书，整天嘚瑟发邮件说，我们又有新书了
<onlylove> yunfan: ee做啥的？射频ID？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装Ubuntu14.04 64 位过程中出现黑屏和安装中断问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462887 问题详细描述如下 在安装进程走到选时区之后，就会出现黑屏，或者是安装界面中断消失，没有任何提示，有没有人知道是什么问题啊？怎么解决 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubuntuzyy
<^k^>  ─> — 2014-08-11 10:03
 * iMadper 公司图书馆... 跪拜...
 * iMadper 这是多土豪的公司呀..
<yunfan> onlylove: 对 湖南银通
<imtxc> 啥，图书馆？
<imtxc> 听起来很高级
<onlylove> imtxc: iMadper我把优盘格式化成fat32以后，还是不能启动uefi的vbox……
<onlylove> iMadper: 我需要在里面写啥引导记录么
<iMadper> onlylove: u盘?
<onlylove> iMadper: 或者我这渣渣优盘就不能做uefi启动
<onlylove> iMadper: 优盘
<imtxc> vbox？
<iMadper> onlylove: 不需要呀, 优盘属于removable disk, 只需要在正确的位置放你的efi executable file 就行了
<imtxc> onlylove: 不需要啊
<onlylove> iMadper: win7的系统光盘
<iMadper> onlylove: 我没碰过vbox. 我说的是标准的uefi应该有的行为...
<onlylove> iMadper: 我没支持uefi的硬件了……
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/528003  ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 促销活动：亚马逊中国 数码影音专场 满399减100/1999减500（提前开始） _促销活动_什么值得买
<onlylove> iMadper: 之前还有能折腾的
<iMadper> onlylove: 那你为啥非要用uefi
<onlylove> iMadper: 我就是想试试
<iMadper> onlylove: 用 kvm 呀!
<imtxc> iMadper: 买啥
<imtxc> iMadper: 没有啥能买起的啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 看见啥买啥
<iMadper> imtxc: 别装!
<onlylove> iMadper: 因为，我那个vbox的虚拟机，一直就那样了
<iMadper> imtxc: 不装还能是朋友.
<imtxc> iMadper: 对了，打听一下牙医妹子，洗牙传染肝炎的概率是多少
<iMadper> onlylove: 我只知道kvm的ovfm是可以用的.
<iMadper> imtxc: 100%
<imtxc> 这么严重啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 对, 一定死.
<imtxc> 最近牙不舒服
<imtxc> iMadper: 我咋看到好多丙肝之类
<iMadper> imtxc: 没事, 说不好是别人传染你还是你传染别人, 去洗吧, 不吃亏.
<imtxc> 也对哦
<imtxc> iMadper: 箱子没有满减啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 影音设备, 箱子也减吧?
<imtxc> 不参加来着
<imtxc> 不过挺多录音笔貌似有参加
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦, 用不到录音...
<iMadper> imtxc: amazon.cn上面找不到k701了...
<imtxc> 当大功率前端呗
<iMadper> imtxc: 推701这种, 还是得上台放
<imtxc> http://jy.smzdm.com/detail/37957
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ Canon 佳能 35mm AF定焦镜头选购攻略_单反镜头_经验盒子_什么值得买
<imtxc> 买买卖
<iMadper> ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<imtxc> onlylove: 前两天傻了，想着买个定焦的卡片，那我为啥不买个定焦头呢。。。
<yunfan> imtxc: 你放心 肝炎问题都不大 够你撑到嗝屁
<yunfan> imtxc: 而且丙胺中国有研制出来治疗药物 是厦大开发的
<imtxc> yunfan: 听说了
<imtxc> iMadper: 耳机我已经解毒了
<imtxc> iMadper: TMD 那德国货 K319, 质量好得让人没法接受，到现在都状态神勇
<imtxc> 5年了都
<iMadper> imtxc: 赞!
<iMadper> imtxc: 我的ue900已经不得不清理好几次了
<iMadper> imtxc: Router Solicitations  是啥呀?
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦, 找到资料了
<yunfan> onlylove: 那个书那个中文标题 我还以为是个新书 结果是 programming from ground up
<imtxc> 啥啥啥
<imtxc> onlylove: 我厂的范儿跟贵厂一样
<onlylove> imtxc: 怎么讲
<imtxc> onlylove: 不错我们那个买书的大姐还不错，每次都有基本好书在里面
<imtxc> onlylove: 借书的时候，听她介绍，基本上丫都看了
<imtxc> eexp: ee
<huntxu> iMadper: 牙医妹子是什么梗
<imtxc> 没有哏啊
<huntxu> yunfan: 这一下就能搜到ee的专利
<huntxu> eexp: ^
<imtxc> eexp: 给我刷点公交卡余额吧。。。。
<imtxc> eexp: 还有饭卡
<yunfan> huntxu: 呵呵 纯粹是无意发现
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 县令喜欢吹牛 : 古时侯,有个县令喜欢吹牛,下属对他唯唯诺诺。一日县令吹性大发,对下属说:"昨天有一伙强盗追杀我,强盗头子一刀把我的坐骑砍为两截,我只好骑着马的前半截逃跑。" 下属们见县令吹得不着边际,实在没法附和,就都睁着眼睛不作声。 县令生气了,大声问:
<^k^>  ─> "怎么,你们不相信?" 一位下属小声答道:"大人,您的马屁股都没了,叫我们往哪里拍?"
<nyfair> 1. 普选乱选制
<nyfair> 2. 多党捣乱制
<nyfair> 3. 议会打架制
<phantomer> ?
<nyfair> http://money.163.com/14/0810/06/A3948PUV00254TI5.html
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 印度：女子与丈夫河里捉螃蟹被老虎掠走_网易财经
<nyfair> 穆迪在喜马拉雅山脚下遇到一个男人在哭泣，于是便上前询问。男子言：吾夫妇以捉蟹为生，日前遇虎，掠食吾妻，因此哭泣。
<nyfair> 穆迪曰：何不翻山以至中华，彼间粤人好啖猛虎，数十年不见虎迹耳。
<nyfair> 男子曰：此间有皿煮，故不忍去。
<nyfair> 穆迪叹曰：毒菜猛于虎也。
<nyfair> 一黑黑三
<imtxc> 都什么年代了，还普选，为啥不来高级选
<palomino|working> 普不选
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐乐乐!
<roylez> adam8157: 找不到工作啊，蛋蛋
<adam8157> roylez: 挖矿去啊
<roylez> adam8157: 买不起锄头啊
<imtxc> adam8157: momo
<imtxc> roylez: momo
<yunfan> eexp: 咋不说话 送我点ic卡吧
<yunfan> roylez: 还是卖菊花吧 本小利大绿色环保 既促进了自然环境 又和谐了人际社会
<nyfair> once a traitor, always a traitor!
<nyfair> yunfan: 当心得病，没得救
<imtxc> gfrog 最近也满世界飞啊
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M08/00/08/Cg-4V1I2rRaIWamfAABXsh3U9EgAALrIAAX2z0AAFfK643.jpg 这样求婚,有几个能扛得住?
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • kuaipan 安装错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462888 从麒麟官网下载的快盘2.0 安装的时候会出错活着就是不能启动，特别麻烦，不知道各位有没有碰到这样的问题，如何解决的？谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 qilicun — 2014-08-11 12:22
<yunfan> nyfair: 什么病？
<iMadper> wangli: https://wiki.test.redhat.com/lxiang/UEFIGettingStarted
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 取标题 getaddrinfo: Name or service not known
<iMadper> wan
<iMadper> wangli: 老前辈的. 记得要看
<wangli> im
<wangli> iMadper, zhatian
<iMadper> wangli: 你也写一个 /liwan/xxxxGuide
<wangli> iMadper, 你在外部能访问么
<iMadper> wangli: 以后让实习生都来看你的.
<iMadper> wangli: 你说呢
<wangli> iMadper, /liwan/吹水Guide
<wangli> iMadper, 怎么样
<iMadper> wangli: 你吹水功力太低呀...
<wangli> iMadper, 或者   /Madper/ubuntu-吹水-Guide
<iMadper> wangli: 别, 被你老板看到... 不好...
<adam8157> wangli: 力王?
<wangli> adam8157, ....
<adam8157> wangli: 找到盖亚了么?
<iMadper> adam8157: 李汪
<adam8157> iMadper: 力王是一部漫画, 代沟啊
<imtxc> 李网是啥
<wangli> imtxc, 是linux小号
<wangli> adam8157, 你是7几年生人？
<adam8157> wangli: 75, 看着年轻
<wangli> adam8157, 赞～
<adam8157> wangli: 乖
<wangli> adam8157, 那你今年39哇
<iMadper> 明明是81年5月七号
<adam8157> iMadper: wangli 75年1月8号
<iMadper> adam8157: ... .... .....
<wangli> iMadper, adam8157 对，我也这么理解的
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 乐乐渡我
<huntxu> roylez: 乐乐渡我
<eexp> 乐乐才不喜欢蛋蛋，他喜欢波波
<huntxu> eexp: 专利神你好
<eexp> 啥又扯专利了
<huntxu> eexp: 搜到你一份专利呢
<adam_magic_pack> eexp: ee渡我
<eexp> 额。你还在意这个。专利都是为了政策才申请的。别看。
<huntxu> eexp: 看来你是董事会成员
<eexp> adam_magic_pack: 你要出国？
<adam_magic_pack> eexp: 想啊
<eexp> huntxu: 你，，特务啊。
<huntxu> eexp: 名字又不是我刮到的
<eexp> adam_magic_pack: 我都没出去。。你和蛤蟆搞好关系嘛。他带你。
<huntxu> eexp: 还有贵公司首页上时间显示错了，快把维护人员骂一顿
<eexp> 话说，上次没看到可爱的蛤蟆。可惜
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: ^^
<onlylove> eexp: 来科普下rfid吧，比方说，怎么才能让两张叠在一起的卡不打架
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 你那是nfc, 不是RFID
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 公交卡是NFC么？
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 对
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: http://baike.baidu.com/view/841840.htm?fr=aladdin
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 非接触式IC卡_百度百科
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 我读书少，你别骗我
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: sorry, NFC builds upon RFID systems by allowing two-way communication between endpoints, where earlier systems such as contactless smart cards were one-way only.
<jazz> 谁在用emacs 的客户端啊
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 错误的诊断 : 医生问他的女儿:"你没有告诉约翰说,我认为他不是个有出息的小伙子?" 女儿:"告诉了,可是他一点都不气恼。他说,这不是你第一次作出错误的诊断了。"
<onlylove> http://www.semic.cn/NewsDetailsShow.aspx?id=6
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ NFC与RFID区别
<onlylove> 看不懂，eexp来解释下
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 卡模式（Card emulation）：这个模式其实就是相当于一张采用RFID技术的IC卡。可以替代大量的IC卡（包括信用卡）场合商场刷卡、公交卡、门禁管制，车票，门票等等。此种方式下，有一个极大的优点，那就是卡片通过非接触读卡器的 RF 域来供电，即便是寄主设备（如手机）没电也可以工作。
<onlylove> 当当骗子
<onlylove> 欺负我读书少
<onlylove> http://tech.sina.com.cn/mobile/n/2014-03-25/10589269866.shtml
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 实测北京公交一卡通NFC手机充值|Android|NFC|公交卡_手机_新浪科技_新浪网
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: NFC
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: NFC是RFID的一种...
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 毛，就是rfid 2.0
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 好吧
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 到最后就和你给我讲debian不是Linux一样
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 谁知道如何设置ubuntu的socks版本？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462889 想用shadowsocks转出的socks v5作为代理上网，然后发现ubuntu14.04自带的网络设置里面有socks代理，试了一下，发现貌似是socks v4的，这下感觉超级蛋疼，哪位大神能指点下怎么改下版本？ （
<^k^>  ─> PS：我的shadowsocks设置没有问题，chrome下用proxy可以正常连接） 统计信息: 发表于 由 jsbyysheng — 2014-08-11 13:21
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 看来今年争四无压力
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: =,=
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 赞心态
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 这赛季是不是曼城无敌了?
<roylez> adam_magic_pack huntxu 卢瑟们
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 曼城昨天才输哼哼
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 我和你赌5毛钱，arteta下赛季回西班牙
<huntxu> roylez: 渡我
<roylez> huntxu: 你还是求神好了
<huntxu> 。。。
<imtxc> roylez: 求渡
<imtxc> eexp: 铜球
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 渡我
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 丫替我找份 C 记在这边的工作，我就找门路渡你...
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 有APAC的remote, 你绝对可以, 绝对有HC, 绝对能应聘上, 但是和UK公司签, 不是和AU的公司签, 行么?
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 能有AU的养老金？
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 估计得自己解决
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 这里没有自己解决superanuation一说
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 投一下没什么损失
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 你成立个公司, 自己给自己交
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40680
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 防监听手机Blackphone五分钟内被Root
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40678
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 百度网盘因涉黄被警告
<nyfair> onlylove: 下载+转存超过500就进去捡肥皂？
 * adam_magic_pack Celine Dion - I Don't Know
<onlylove> nyfair: 不知道，你试下不？
<onlylove> 丫的，今天把firefox搞坏了
<onlylove> firefox这破东西一点不抗折腾
<mugebjgd> fedora真是Linux发行版中的奇葩
<onlylove> firefox卸载留下一堆垃圾在系统里，不知道是微软垃圾还是mozilla垃圾
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 和arch比如何
<mugebjgd> onlylove, arch 不入流
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 那是乞丐的发行版
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 咋变乞丐发行了
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 看应用和支持
<yunfan> tmd 输入法真是个痛
<mugebjgd> yunfan, 啥输入法
<yunfan> mugebjgd: 所有的 我是说web上想搞到用户输入 很挫
<yunfan> 不像x下的那种
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛，帮我吐槽firefox
<onlylove> FIREFOX的开发呢，滚粗来
<ninepillars> 如何在emacs的info模式下查看某个包的文档？
<ninepillars> 比如doxygen，我可以在终端下用info doxygen访问该文档，但是在emacs的info模式下却找不到这个文档
<ninepillars> 睡等高人指点
<ninepillars> zzzzzzzzzzz~
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 为什么 macbook retina 装了14.04不能调整分辨率 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462894 用虚拟机装好后 只有800x600的一个分辨率 为什么会这样啊 虚拟机是 pd9 统计信息: 发表于 由 bianj — 2014-08-11 15:53
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 大众发行版，也就那么几个，debian redhat(centos) suse slackware
<onlylove> yunfan: 就是那种搞个form，然后往里搞个输入框的那种？
<yunfan> onlylove: 但是我不想搞个form
<yunfan> 比如说 你用js实现个vim 你就没有form可用
<kuromaru> chrome党无压力
<yunfan> nyfair: 720p的分辨率标准是多少来着？
<kuromaru> 1280×720
<yunfan> 480p呢
<yunfan> 还有dvd的标准是多少？
<freeflying> yunfan: twisted那ftp不灵
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 贵司没armhf版本发布？
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: ubuntu touch
<yunfan> freeflying: 我跟你说过可以换个别的
<yunfan> freeflying: 怎么没有  我以前用的智能本 ac100系统就是 armhf的ubuntu
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 那是专用的image
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 不是特别正式的channel
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 也是从core弄出来的
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 因为后来我的chromebook用的image也是ac100的人编译的 而且就放在官方仓库里
<yunfan> 同仓库下还有个别家的image 忘记是哪个大厂了
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 我不要那东西啊
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 待遇和x86的不一样, 所以说不是特别正式的channel
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: jpeg跟png 哪个压缩速率快点？
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: debian有
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 但是确实image是放在你们官方仓库的啊
<hamo> freeflying: 找啥？
<yunfan> 只不过mirror不带
<freeflying> hamo: arm的release
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 例如不保证新版发布同时就有, 不保证升级一定带它, 不问不说, 之类的
<hamo> freeflying: armhf?
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: debian里的lxc支持是一坨
<freeflying> hamo: 是啊
<yunfan> 我想找个压缩图像的工具 要求可以 把640x480x24的图片 一秒钟压缩15次以上  adam_magic_pack 推荐个库
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: https://github.com/EddyBeaupre/armStrap
<^k^> ⇪ t: EddyBeaupre/armStrap · GitHub
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 用ubuntu的东西生成一个 =,=
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 这个明显该问 nyfair
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 但是她不在 我一开始就是吻她的嘛
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 0_0
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 我知道你的笑点在哪里 懒得纠正
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 玩具
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 我们都用的uefi
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 高级
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: gaoji
<hamo> freeflying: 什么soc
<yunfan> 不过另外个问题是 jpeg的库接受纯点阵数据输入么？
<freeflying> hamo: 海思的
<hamo> freeflying: 那你只能用自己的kernel
<yunfan> freeflying: 额 海思的你想上ubuntu
<freeflying> pandaboard有人收不
<hamo> freeflying: 然后用core自己搞
<yunfan> 其实我想试试手机上的qnx
<hamo> freeflying: 你们有dts么？
<freeflying> hamo: 我有
<freeflying> hamo: dts在kernel离
<freeflying> 里
<freeflying> hamo: v8就不用dts了
<hamo> freeflying: 如果有dts的话，那你应该有自己的kernel
<hamo> freeflying: 你的是v8？
<adam_magic_pack> TreeTop: 三个盖儿?
<TreeTop> adam_magic_pack:  ?
<freeflying> hamo: 我有kernel啊，这个肯定不是问题
<adam_magic_pack> TreeTop: 哦 看错了
<freeflying> hamo: 只要个Ubuntu server的armhf的release
<hamo> freeflying: 那你就自己build一个core image就可以了
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 请教firefox的flash里不能输入中文怎么解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462895 flash做的页面对话框里不能输入中文，用的输入法是ibus拼音 统计信息: 发表于 由 1796222799 — 2014-08-11 16:02
<freeflying> hamo: 先跑个步去，回来再说
<TreeTop> adam_magic_pack:  @_@
<hamo> freeflying: .
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 我犯了个错误
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 啊?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 怎么了?
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 收税州26块钱税, 免税州22.5转运费但是多花5天
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 省了3块五 多花了5天
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 擦
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 没事.
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 现在到哪儿了?
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 忘了东西便宜了, 应该直接发CA
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 今天上飞机
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 都是小事. 我的鞋现在只是漏脚趾而已
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 还能撑住
<huntxu> iMadper: ...你真是朴素
<yunfan> freeflying: 有海思的芯片送个给我玩玩啊
<huntxu> nyfair: 牛牛球正能量
<roylez> hamo: 黑毛渣
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 我这双鞋穿好久了
<roylez> nyfair: 腐女
<hamo> roylez: 土豪渣
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: ... 比我还艰苦? 不可能吧
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 真的 无鞋可换
 * adam_magic_pack 不说了 不开心
<roylez> iMadper: http://www.f-secure.com/weblog/archives/00002731.html
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ Testing the Xiaomi RedMi 1S - F-Secure Weblog : News from the Lab
<roylez> hamo: 没工作，不开心
<huntxu> roylez: 去应聘差人啦
<hamo> roylez: 随便找个公司投资一下就有工作了
<roylez> hamo: 滚
<freeflying> yunfan: 等一段时间
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 壕签合同了没
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 我们team还没收到
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 估计要被裁掉了
 * adam_magic_pack 悲催
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 每年签合同？
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 国内找工作....
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 不是
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 渣渣滚蛋蛋
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 本来我是和三条腿国公司签的 现在移过来
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 总之滚蛋蛋
<yunfan> freeflying: 最好是产品的板子 我不喜欢开发板 我喜欢可以开发的产品
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 看这风骚的flag  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isle_of_Man#mediaviewer/File:Flag_of_the_Isle_of_Mann.svg
<^k^> ⇪ t: Isle of Man - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<hamo> freeflying: 这么快就跑回来了？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntukylin-14.04系统对硬件有什么要求没有？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462896 小弟一菜鸟，想学学linux使用。 我的电脑是AMD641,4G内存。 在VM workstation 10里安装了一下。 分了2个核，2G内存。 感觉运行起来很吃力。 同样的配置跑CentOS6.5就没有问题。 这是虚拟机的问
<^k^>  ─> 题还是ubuntu对硬件要求很高？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 boywizard — 2014-08-11 16:29
<nyfair> huntxu: 肿么了？
 * adam_magic_pack brb
<nyfair> yunfan: 图像批量转换我弄过一个东西，一直在用，还支持各类滤镜
<huntxu> nyfair: 来到魔都房再加每月1狗包养我吧
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • firefox的tab页插件假死问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462897 试了n个linux发行版，ubuntu，包括mint，全部都出现这个问题，貌似网络有问题的时候比较容易出现。 图片内容如下： 统计信息: 发表于 由 1796222799 — 2014-08-11 16:34
 * nyfair 出10w找人假结婚拿拆迁费，有没有正派人士报名？
<ofan> 有
<onlylove> nyfair: 怕是真结婚吧
<ofan> yooo
<roylez> nyfair: 怕是真结婚吧
<nyfair> ofan: 你先去拍部gv我就算你过关
<ofan> 地主们好
<ofan> nyfair: 腐女好
<ofan> nyfair: 你先来个套图再说别的
<eexp> 正派人士，啥定义。
<onlylove> eexp: 不会趁机吃豆腐，或者多分钱的
<eexp> 吃豆腐，请继续定义。
<onlylove> 懒得定义，看他们之前写的类库，抓屏还分抓屏和保存文件两部
<onlylove> eexp: 人nyfair是好孩子
<hamo> iMadper: 想抢个小米4
<iMadper> hamo: 不等mx4?
<hamo> iMadper: 有啥攻略没？
<iMadper> hamo: 不问binli问我?
<iMadper> hamo: 明显有个大师在呀. 你问我这不是在骂我嘛?!
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于make的文件使用gdb调试，list指令不能显示代码详细的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462899 test.h Code: int add(int a, int b); add.c Code: #include"test.h" int add(int a, int b) {  return (a+b); } main.c Code: #include"test.h" #include<stdio.h> void main() {   int a = 3, b = 4, c;   c = add(a,b);   printf("hel
<^k^>  ─> lo world\n");   printf("%d add %d is %d\
<onlylove> hamo: 米4没nfc
<hamo> onlylove: nfc没啥用吧？
<huntxu> hamo: yo yo yo yo yo
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  17:01
<GODDOG> 大家晚上好
<hamo> huntxu: huhuhuhu
<imtxc> 有啥好事不
<GODDOG> 问个问题 为什么我通过irssi 不能连接到freenode了?
<imtxc> hamo: 工行的账单每次都是一页纸一封信的么？
<huntxu> 土豪的话题总是离不开卡。。。
<imtxc> ofan: 听说有套图？
<imtxc> huntxu: 听说有小米4？
<hamo> imtxc: 用纸质账单的土豪
<huntxu> imtxc: 没钱
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: nfc有用
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: yoooo
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 我没觉得...
<GODDOG> 额
<imtxc> hamo: 应还款 72 元，账单两页纸，还用两封信 1.6 元邮寄，他们划算么
<imtxc> 小米4 啥时候开抢啊
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 你买华为或者别的呗, 小米看着太diao了
 * palomino|working 指指剁手兴
<hamo> palomino|working: 剁手兴握手
<hamo> palomino|working: 我现在也在用剁手兴
<palomino|working> :)
<imtxc> 剁手兴是啥
<palomino|working> 中兴..
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • smb打印机的选项没了？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462900 在 http://localhost:631/admin/ 中添加打印机 只有： Add Printer Local Printers: HP Printer (HPLIP) Serial Port #1 HP Fax (HPLIP) Discovered Network Printers: Other Network Printers: Internet Printing Protocol (ipp14) Internet Printing Protocol (ipp) Intern
<^k^>  ─> et Printing Protocol (http) LPD/LPR Host or Printer Internet Printing Protocol (https) AppSocket/HP JetDirect Internet Printing Protocol (
<iMadper> hamo: adam_magic_pack: nfc有啥用? 能替代我的badge嘛?
 * iMadper 哦, 手机好像不支持nfc
<hamo> iMadper: 能代替badge也没有用啊
<iMadper> hamo: 开门刷badge, 多好
<hamo> iMadper: 你买个手机的目的就是为了代替你的budge?
<iMadper> hamo: 买东西以后也可以刷手机了呀
<iMadper> hamo: 出门不用带卡了
<hamo> iMadper: 你觉得可能？
<iMadper> hamo: 省的各种丑卡
<hamo> iMadper: 你说闪付啊？
<iMadper> hamo: 等你当主席呢
<iMadper> hamo: 闪付方便吗?
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  17:11
<iMadper> hamo: 还得扫码?
<hamo> iMadper: 根本没戏
<imtxc> 啥
<hamo> iMadper: 闪付是个cpu卡
<hamo> iMadper: 不是简单的rfid
<iMadper> hamo: 哦, 不喜欢
<imtxc> iMadper: 有余额的卡我都喜欢
<hamo> iMadper: 里面是有个密钥的，你读不出来就没办法搞
<hamo> iMadper: 我也喜欢
<iMadper> imtxc: ... ...
<iMadper> hamo: ... ...
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 联通的合约机选择多, 整个吧 华为P7什么的
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 不想买合约机，还得换号
<imtxc> hamo: 整吧
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 不用啊, 我看联通有老用户预存送机的啊
<adam_magic_pack> 无需换号，您只要预存一定话费即可0元拿手机，享受老用户优惠特权
<adam_magic_pack> 合约未到期也可申请提前办理哦！办理后新手机可马上使用，合约期自动顺延（合约到期前六个月即可申请），新合约将在老合约到期后生效
<hamo> http://www.10010.com/goodsdetail/111407184006.html
<^k^> hamo: ⇪ 华为 Ascend P7报价、参数、图片，联通智能3G合约手机—中国联通网上营业厅
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: link?
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 点那个"老用户办理"
 * hamo 额，好贵啊，接着用我的剁手兴算了
<imtxc> 好贵
<imtxc> 2588
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac1331412
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 俄罗斯停止从波兰进口苹果 波兰大使要求美国购买 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<imtxc> 抱歉，距离您合约到期时间大于6个月，请在2015年01月31日后再来办理
<imtxc> 不让玩
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 剁手兴的手机名称都太诡异了
 * adam_magic_pack 移动GPRS路过 sigh
<mugebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 那叫菊花牌
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • apt-fast还没有支持到ubuntu14.04吗? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462905 用apt-get更新小慢了点, 之前一直用apt-fast替代来更新, 升级到14.04后,添加了源安装提示未发现. 是不是还没有支持14.04? 统计信息: 发表于 由 442449076 — 2014-08-11 17:15
 * adam_magic_pack 快下班了
<GODDOG> 真是伤心
<occia> whois ChanServ
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马，剁手兴为啥叫这名
<freeflying> ad
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 你们team要被裁掉？
<onlylove> palomino|working: 买了再也不想买的意思么？
<freeflying> hamo: 回来了
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 没发合同 我猜要被裁
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 牛牛
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 巨菊
<palomino|working> 是啊 onlylove
<palomino|working> 再买就剁手 onlylove
<palomino|working> 不过我连买3个了.. onlylove
<adam_magic_pack> palomino|working: 递刀
<onlylove> palomino|working: 马有四个手
<occia> 为什么输入指令/whois onlylove 没有任何消息和窗口弹出阿
<hamo> palomino|working: 你还可以再买一个
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 下一个得观察一下了
<hamo> freeflying: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/releases/14.04/release/
<^k^> ⇪ t: Ubuntu Core 14.04.1 LTS (Trusty Tahr)
<onlylove> occia: 滚，没事拿我做实验，烦不烦，你经过我允许了没
<occia> 。。。教程上写的你
<onlylove> occia: 擦，谁家教程教的，你不会whois你自己啊
<occia> wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC基本概念
<alvin_rxg> Title: IRC基本概念 - Ubuntu中文 (@ ubuntu.org.cn)
<onlylove> occia: 你知不知道请求whois信息会有提示
<occia> 这个 上面还说你胸真大
<palomino|working> LOL
<palomino|working> 还有教程啊
<adam_magic_pack> 赞!
<occia> 额 我who了自己 也没有阿。。
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 赞!
<onlylove> 擦！
<nyfair> baka9
<onlylove> 下次看见罗杰我揍死丫的
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove是#ubuntu-cn名媛
<hamo> freeflying: 这种镜像只有rootfs，你要自己把kernel做成uimage给uboot,然后让他Load另一个分区的root
<occia> 哦。。是点freenode看哈
<freeflying> yunfan: 产品的板子你没法用的
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 看到了?
<nyfair> 强烈支持，以后本channel直接把jiero给ban掉
<freeflying> hamo: 我ntpdate老是不能更新时间咋整
<hamo> freeflying: 看看默认的服务器
<freeflying> hamo: 指定了都不行
<hamo> freeflying: 你哪制定的？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 一打开rhythmbox就死机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462907 不知道为什么？求大神～～～～～～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 tbqwert — 2014-08-11 17:36
<nyfair> occia: freenode不适合的，你找个支持中文的国人专属irc起步比较快
<yunfan> nyfair: 不是批量
<yunfan> nyfair: 我是想问哪个压缩可以 压缩实时的图像流  640x480x256color 能达到15fps以上
<occia> nyfair： 额 谢谢
<yunfan> freeflying: 为何？
<freeflying> root@linaro-server:~# ntpdate -u dns1.synet.edu.cn
<freeflying> 11 Aug 17:38:42 ntpdate[11725]: no server suitable for synchronization found
<nyfair> yunfan: 那你干嘛不压视频？
<alvin_rxg> Title: Nginx HTTP Server on Funtoo Linux (@ synet.edu.cn)
<freeflying> hamo:
<freeflying> yunfan: 接口少
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/318101.htm
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 最情趣的手机浏览器：欧朋10正式发布！_Opera / 欧朋浏览器_cnBeta.COM
<yunfan> nyfair: 就是视频啊 只不过我是要同步framebuffer
<yunfan> freeflying: 那产品坏了不能修？ 我不信
<yunfan> 现在的一般做法都是usb上弄了点厂商特殊的cmd
<hamo> freeflying: 你确定这个服务器能用？
<yunfan> 可以进入调试模式玩的
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: ntp is aliased to `sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org && sudo hwclock --systohc'
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 让cdn给你个服务器
<nyfair> yunfan: 同步framebuffer和直接用视频也不矛盾啊，游戏里建模绑定的纹理都能用视频
<yunfan> nyfair: 你那些处理视频的 都是提前录制好视频 然后再来处理  这个同步framebuffer 你得是实时的
<yunfan> 不能后视嘛
<onlylove> nyfair: 那个卖苹果的，a站一群瞎操心的，又不管他们事情
<freeflying> yunfan: 你都不知道arm上有哪些接口
<freeflying> yunfan: 我们现在都要有pcie/sata这些的
<yunfan> freeflying: arm这个范围可就大了 海思改了好多东西
<onlylove> iMadper: 那个wiki谁写的，如果是jiero下次见到他你给我帽子
<freeflying> yunfan: 手机上现在带啊都会搞个fastboot上去
<hamo> freeflying: 你这个服务器根本就没开端口
<hamo> freeflying: 找个能用的服务器去
<yunfan> freeflying: 只要有debug模式 可以走usb programming 其他都是浮云啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 丫的整天拿他的感情问题烦我就算了，还TM在wiki上拿我开涮
<yunfan> 都有fastboot好 至少统一了不少东西
<nyfair> onlylove: 你要知道，政治家是世界上最SB的职业，因为所有人都觉得自己能做得更好
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 不像, 他不像说这种话的人吧
<iMadper> onlylove: 我写的呀
<iMadper> onlylove: 这怎么会是jiero写的
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 你写的?
<yunfan> nyfair: 专心回答我的问题 快点
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: nod
<onlylove> freeflying: 求摘掉 iMadper帽子再ban一个月
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 赞!
<nyfair> yunfan: input是什么，output是什么
<onlylove> freeflying: 最好是现在就kickban
<yunfan> nyfair: input应该是原始点阵信息
<freeflying> yunfan: usb还debug毛啊
<nyfair> yunfan: bmp去掉文件头？
<iMadper> onlylove: adam_magic_pack: 本来是xxx的, 后来怕新手看不懂
<onlylove> iMadper: 滚粗
<onlylove> iMadper: 你为啥不写你自己
<onlylove> iMadper: 伪造一个也行啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 也行
<yunfan> freeflying: 你有多久不玩mcu 了？ 现在标配就是usb programming
<nyfair> iMadper: 写我我保证不喷你
<yunfan> nyfair: 不是bmp 就是原始的点阵 你想象下我把本机的framebuffer 同步到远程
<iMadper> nyfair: ... 写你就写小了...
<iMadper> nyfair: 不然没有喜剧效果
<yunfan> iMadper: 可以写h小说
<nyfair> yunfan: 听不懂
<iMadper> nyfair: 好像写大也有喜剧效果
<onlylove> nyfair: 你知道谁欠抽了吧现在
<yunfan> 里面有个悦虐女
<nyfair> yunfan: github里有很多h小说
<yunfan> nyfair: fuck 就是把我的 /dev/fb0 内容同步到远程  我的本地vga模式是  640x480 256 color 我要求fps >15
<nyfair> 上回晋江出事之后不知道谁提议的
<yunfan> nyfair: 没有我喜欢的 要不然我怎么搜不到
<freeflying> yunfan: mcu? arm都搞了个mbed，去看看吧
<hamo> freeflying: 话说你这个都是给服务器搞？
<freeflying> yunfan: 我们在这里不讨论cortex-m系列的，都说cortex-a
<freeflying> hamo: 嗯
<onlylove> nyfair: 哪个阴损的，不是晋江的sa吧？
<freeflying> hamo: 奇怪，就是不能更新
<onlylove> nyfair: 我觉得晋江的码农概率很大
<hamo> freeflying: 换个服务器啊
<yunfan> 买了个软卧 哈哈 是下铺
<yunfan> freeflying: 我不喜欢arm官方提供的软件和硬件
<yunfan> nyfair: 快说 老子那个需求 用什么库
<freeflying> hamo: 用pool都不行
<freeflying> hamo: 我之前的desktop也是一路升级到最新得14.04就不能更新了
<hamo> freeflying: 啊哈...我这里可以啊
<yunfan> freeflying: 你不是做管理么 怎么现在又开始做coder了
<hamo> freeflying: 那你试试不写服务器呢？
<yunfan> 出门取票
<freeflying> yunfan: 屌丝啊
<yunfan> freeflying: 感觉你一定有啥重大变故
<nyfair> yunfan: DirectFB?
<freeflying> yunfan: 变故个毛啊，一直就屌丝啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 对了，有啥信息可以知道一个网站用的啥CMS
<onlylove> yunfan: wordpress主题可以被编辑，到时候哪里找，html里面？
<freeflying> hamo: 路由器的原因
<hamo> freeflying: 好吧，gaoji路由器
<freeflying> hamo: 默认不让123端口走
<hamo> freeflying: 这么gaoji
<freeflying> hamo: 不然咋解释
<hamo> freeflying: 你那边有板子给我玩不？
<freeflying> hamo: pandaboard
<acgtyrant> 我在调研各大 Linux 发行版的维基百科
<freeflying> acgtyrant: 得出啥结论了
<hamo> freeflying: 不要，有gaoji点的没？
<acgtyrant> 去 Ubuntu 看了下，发现 Ubuntu Local for China 彻底变成 Ubuntu Kylin 了
<freeflying> hamo: 暂时没
<acgtyrant> 「Ubuntu 中国特供版」
<acgtyrant> http://www.ubuntu-china.cn/desktop 这里的文案做得太差
<^k^> ⇪ t: Ubuntu 桌面系统 | Ubuntu
<acgtyrant> 「谁开发了 Ubuntu Kylin?」章节一处甚至莫名其妙地断句了
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • VBOX 虚拟 Win 7 无法使用U盘，求助！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462910 已经用了 sudo adduser your_user_name vboxusers 这个命令 win7设备管理器可以看到U盘，无论装驱动还是增强都使用不了。 U盘供电应该没有问题，下了三个版本的系统重装五六遍都不行。 在网上查了好
<^k^>  ─> 多资料都没有解决，U盘和移动硬盘都用不了。 求助！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 秦小奋 — 2014-08-11 18:01
<nyfair> 没有qq,差评
<acgtyrant> http://www.ubuntukylin.com/applications/showimg.php?id=23&lang=cn 你要的 QQ
<^k^> ⇪ ti: wine Q Q-Ubuntu Kylin
<nyfair> qq游戏的tenprotect你过不了的
<acgtyrant> 我不关心这个
<LogMan> test
<^k^> LogMan:点点点.  19:26
<LogMan> asd
<LogMan> test
<^k^> LogMan:点点点.  19:29
<LogMan> test2
<^k^> LogMan:点点点.  19:32
<LogMan> hehe
<LogMan> ceshi
<acgtyrant> 你們知道 http://ubuntu-manual.org/?lang=zh_CN 這玩意的存在嗎？
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu 手册 - 主页
<LogMan> hhio
<LogMan> asd
<LogMan> test
<^k^> LogMan:点点点.  19:50
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • alsa声音问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462916 安装arch+openbox没声音，后来想到声音没装，通过如下命令安装 Code: pacman -S alsa-utils 在命令行输入alsamixer，跳出音量调节，可是设置后没用，后来安装了gnome环境 Code: pacman -S gnome 在gnome下就有声音了，然后回到openbox，还是
<^k^>  ─> 无声音，然后用mplayer播放了一个视频文件，突然有声音了，然后浏览器什么的其它需要声音的都正常了， …
<freeflying> techcrunch的票好贵啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 14.04.1设置中兴“AC8712” 3G上网卡 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462917 中兴AC8712 无线上网卡适用中国电信的CDMA网络。 把AC8712插上USB接口，左键点击右上角网络连接图标，选用“编辑连接”。 点击“添加” 20140810a屏幕截图.png 20140810b屏幕截图.png 20140810d屏幕截图.png 2014
 * bigbearbear 
<bigbearbear> \back
<acgtyrant> 你们知道 https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-help/index.html 这个官方手册的玩意吗？
<^k^> ⇪ t: Ubuntu Desktop Guide
<leeeee> ++
<hoxily> leeeee: ++
<leeeee> 嗨
<October21> leeeee: 学姐又来了啊
<leeeee>  ==
<leeeee> 学姐。。又。。来了。。
<leeeee> 每个月都来。。
<seagul> hi
<^k^> seagul:点点点.  21:21
<hoxily> seagul: hi
<seagul> 最先回应我的是bot
<leeeee> ==
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 皱纹 :     一个小女孩在街上呜呜的哭,一个满脸皱纹的老太太走过来,说:"别哭别哭！多哭会让漂亮的脸蛋有皱纹的,那就会变丑！ "小女孩立刻止住了哭声,愣愣的说道:"婆婆,您小时候是不是很爱哭?"
<leeeee> ==
<acgtyrant> 你們打得開 http://www.ubuntu-tw.org/ 嗎？
<^k^> ⇪ t: 502 => Net::HTTPBadGateway for http://www.ubuntu-tw.org/ -- unhandled responsein get head
<leeeee> 怎么这么冷清啊
<acgtyrant> leeeee, 我提了兩個問題，你不想討論嗎？
<leeeee> 什么问题
<TreeTop> leeeee: 爱唠嗑的没在呗
<leeeee> 萌萌哒~
<hoxily> acgtyrant: 打得开，但是页面加载很慢。
<jusss> onlylove: 有个搜索引擎叫神马搜索的，你知道怎么在电脑上访问吗？
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道那是啥
<hoxily> https://duckduckgo.com/
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ DuckDuckGo
<jusss> onlylove: uc浏览器自带的搜索引擎，比百度强大多了
<onlylove> jusss: firefox改useragent
<onlylove> jusss: 或者curl
<acgtyrant> hoxily,  http://www.ubuntu-tw.org/ 可能被 DNS 污染了
<acgtyrant> 悲劇！
<^k^> ⇪ ti: err: no title
<iMadper> acgtyrant: 我这里可以访问
<acgtyrant> 嗯哼
<iMadper> acgtyrant: 而且不用翻墙. 北京电信.
<iMadper> acgtyrant: 有些呆湾网站封锁大陆ip的
<iMadper> acgtyrant: 不一定是防火长城的错.
<hoxily> acgtyrant: 可以获取到页面源码，但是显示页面内其他元素时卡住了。
<hoxily> acgtyrant: 应该是它引用了被墙的资源。
<iMadper> hoxily: ajax.googleapi.com 读取这个的时候被卡了
<acgtyrant> 大悲劇！
<iMadper> acgtyrant: 有啥悲剧的?
<hoxily> acgtyrant: 如果你用Chrome，可以打开开发者工具，查看处理pending状态的Network请求。
<acgtyrant> iMadper, 正常的網站無法正常訪問
<iMadper> acgtyrant: 这不是常有的事情吗? 早就习以为常了呀
<acgtyrant> hoxily, 好，我試下
<acgtyrant> iMadper, 我有原則，是絕不承認國家防火牆的正當性
<acgtyrant> 所以厭惡情緒是必要的
<iMadper> acgtyrant: 那你去告他呀
<iMadper> acgtyrant: 支持你!
<hoxily> http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.4.2/jquery.min.js http://www.google.com/coop/cse/brand?form=searchbox_012117533370701035814%3A2jrihgk75qg&lang=zh-Hant http://www.google.com/uds/api?file=uds.js&v=1.0&key=ABQIAAAAw5WbmJQi5S0UuHcs_UtWAxTOKGLAI5Z4IPIhOcSsMPKbsdMxuRTcxi2pbXZT10i6xcIAgekz7kwasw&hl=zh-TW http://www.google.com/cse/api/overlay.js
<hoxily> http://fonts.googleapis.com/css?family=Ubuntu:regular,italic,bold,bolditalic
<^k^> ⇪ t: encoding=gzip ; type=text/css
<^k^> ⇪ t: 长度=24.03 kiB ; encoding=gzip ; type=text/javascript; charset=UTF-8
<hoxily> 这五个
<jusss> onlylove: WWFob2/mkJzntKLnmoRodHRwc+ern+eEtuayoeacieiiq+Wime+8gQ==
<acgtyrant> iMadper, 態度與行動是兩碼事，我個人怎麼敵得過國家機關
<acgtyrant> 其實，我只要做好自己就行了，一是不承認國家防火牆正當性，二是不幫兇。可惜大多數普通人連第一點都做不到
<onlylove> acgtyrant: 没防火墙我倒真有点担心，前几天看CNN还是哪里，直接把香港搬到了南美洲
<iMadper> acgtyrant: 防火长城就是: 只让一小波有能力辨别是非得人见识一下外面的世界.  挺好的呀.
<iMadper> acgtyrant: 不信你看看那些写翻墙软件的人都是谁? 一大部分是法轮功分子.
<jusss> onlylove: 我感觉有木有防火墙都没事，因为现在大多数都是nat3
<acgtyrant> iMadper, onlylove 對這當然有道理，所以我只不承認「正當性」，並不會全面否定「合理性」
<iMadper> onlylove: 国内也有张召忠天天在电视台上胡说八道... 这个... 真心只能当笑话看
<acgtyrant> 審查是必要的，但要有理有據，可能吧就這麼主張過。但是國家防火牆終究沒有正式公開過法理依據
<acgtyrant> python-cn, vim-cn 都被牆過，這是國家防火牆正當性得不到保證的表現
 * iMadper 写墙的人是做技术的, 觉得python和vim都害人不浅? lol~
<iMadper> 对于这两个网站的封锁上, 我全力支持gfw~  <-  joke
<October21> 这个得问问方教授
<acgtyrant> 方教授早不掌權了
<TreeTop> 病魔战胜了方教授？
<acgtyrant> 還大菊花病了一場，現在不知怎樣了
<acgtyrant> 不清楚
<jusss> onlylove: debian的inetd是bsd-inetd?不是xinetd?
<iMadper> acgtyrant: 这个频道里有墙的开发者的 lol
<acgtyrant> 其實針對方教授個人太沒意思，他一人代表不了體制
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道
<iMadper> acgtyrant: 都是混口饭吃, 国家想写这个, 总能找到人写
<TreeTop> 开发这个的应该也是享受公务员待遇吧  =)
<occia> 有个问题：ubuntu的命令行界面 和 图形界面用到的显卡驱动是一样的吗 就是说命令行界面会用到nvidia这样的显卡驱动吗还是只会用到最基本的VGA图形显卡
<iMadper> TreeTop: 不是...
<onlylove> 防火墙有三个主力，你们为啥总是提方教授不管其他俩
<iMadper> TreeTop: 要这么算, 5毛也该是公务员了~
<onlylove> 还有weili han和 gang xiong
<jusss> onlylove: 我用stunnel的客户端模式，提示我inetd木有开启connect和exec模式
<onlylove> jusss: 别和我提那么高大上的东西，我好久不翻墙了
<TreeTop> iMadper: 这么悲催。。。
<iMadper> TreeTop: 哎, 混口饭吃不容易啊
<jusss> iMadper: 大侠，你知道是怎么回事吗？使用stunnel,提示inetd木有开启connect和exec模块
<iMadper> jusss: stunnel是啥?
<TreeTop> iMadper: 外包公司的悲惨遭遇。。。
<iMadper> jusss: 你这个智商, 就别翻墙了吧
<acgtyrant> 當初 Canonical 推廣 Ubuntu Kylin 時，Ubuntu 民間社區的反應如何？
<iMadper> jusss: 墙外乱的很
<acgtyrant> 後者是不是徹底不被理睬了？
<jusss> iMadper: 一个给程序添加ssl支持的软件 stunnel.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* stunnel: Home (@ stunnel.org)
<iMadper> acgtyrant: ubuntu kylin内部反响还是可以的. 外部反响, 你问问自己的看法就知道咯
<seagul> 首先说你们装了没
<jusss> iMadper: 我不是想翻墙，只是想用用ssl
<iMadper> seagul: 安装无数遍了
<iMadper> seagul: 但是自己没用
<acgtyrant> 「內部」具體是什麼地方？包括 Ubuntu 民間社區嗎？
<iMadper> acgtyrant: canonical staff
<seagul> kylin
<seagul> 给谁安
<iMadper> seagul: oem呀, 你买联想笔记本什么的, 就能选择预装kylin
<jusss> iMadper: 然后卖电脑的把它格了装盗版win7
<iMadper> seagul: 哦, 你说我呀, 我是帮朋友安装笔记本系统
<iMadper> jusss: 卖电脑的现在不敢吧?
<iMadper> jusss: 都是让你自己回去装呀
<jusss> iMadper: 怎么不敢
<acgtyrant> 那 Ubuntu Kylin 的開發團隊有來自 Ubuntu 中國大陸原民間社區出身的嗎？
<jusss> iMadper: 你在实体店里看看谁敢卖你ubuntu
<iMadper> acgtyrant: 那就不知道了, 估计有吧? 不知道ubuntu 中国大陆民间社区是啥
<acgtyrant> ……
<seagul> 哎，我去找ubuntu的时候默认让我下kylin，想了想，怕被阉割
<iMadper> seagul: 没有任何阉割
<seagul> 我是小白，求科普
<JQK> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3223917109
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 上了twitter整个人都不好了_linux吧_百度贴吧
<iMadper> seagul: 反而输入法什么的调整的很好.
<iMadper> seagul: 记得还有农历什么的?
<jusss> iMadper: 除了网购这种东西，会给你装个kylin,实体店里谁给装，苹果的实体店里，还都是双系统呢
<iMadper> seagul: 放心啦, 没有阉割
<iMadper> jusss: 要是能双系统, 我真想给我的5s刷android
<seagul> 这个恩，我下前看了一下，就这两个特色，农历加输入法。
<iMadper> seagul: 这就挺好呀.
<seagul> 不会加后门什么的
<iMadper> seagul: 开源的... 孩子... 你自己看代码去嘛
<jusss> iMadper: 那买个中兴好了
<acgtyrant> 嗯哼
<seagul> 现在还看不懂，不过还是不太信
<jusss> iMadper: 国母专用
<seagul> 刚才您说的民间组织是什么，科普一下
<iMadper> seagul: 最简单的, 比较kylin和ubuntu官方版本 每个软件包的代码, 一行行比对, 找出所有不同, 看看像不像后门
<acgtyrant> seagul, 問我嗎？我也想知道呢
<iMadper> seagul: 我也不知道民间组织是啥呀... 得 acgtyrant 来说
<seagul> ==！
<acgtyrant> 我一直用 Arch Linux, 從來沒來過 Ubuntu 社區
<seagul> 你是来串门的啊，欢迎
<iMadper> seagul: 串门个毛... 这个频道里arch的用户一直就比ubuntu用户多...
<seagul> 这不是ubuntu中文频道么。。。。。。。。。。
<iMadper> seagul: 这里的arch用户基本都开了testing源, 都是不怕死的, 比如我
<acgtyrant> 我目前沒看 Testing
<seagul> 好吧，我还是听不懂
<acgtyrant> iMadper, 原來如此，233
<iMadper> seagul: 叫ubuntu中文频道而已, 我们还是共产主义呢, 我在拿别人东西也不算偷或者抢嘛
<iMadper> s/也不/不也/
<seagul> 我们不拿一针一线
<seagul> 哈哈
<mugebjgd> iMadper, 赞
<mugebjgd> i
<mugebjgd> iMadper, 不怕死的arch用户
<iMadper> seagul: 我们的官员们不也叫人民公仆嘛. 你让他来给你擦擦鞋?
<seagul> 官方搞个麒麟为嘛，之前不是听说有个红旗linux
<iMadper> mugebjgd: 德国佬早~
<iMadper> seagul: 麒麟? 哪个麒麟?
<iMadper> seagul: 叫麒麟的linux distro不少呢
<jusss> seagul: 中科红旗因为发不起工资倒闭了
<mugebjgd> 为什么opensuse system call的时候 kill 不管用
<mugebjgd> setenv都搞了
<seagul> kylin
<iMadper> system call的时候?
<iMadper> 什么system call?
<mugebjgd> iMadper, system()
<iMadper> seagul: 这个不是政府的项目. 是canonical的...
<iMadper> seagul: 还有国防科大的一帮学生
<seagul> kylin,我总感觉这个发音是麒麟。。。
<iMadper> mugebjgd: ä½ system("kill pid") ?
<mugebjgd> iMadper, 恩那
<iMadper> mugebjgd: 然后你要kill的那个没有收到信号还是收到信号没有处理信号?
<mugebjgd> iMadper, 我就明白了  deb系统怎么就那么听话
<mugebjgd> iMadper, 不是  提示我kill用法不对
 * iMadper 我还没明白呢...
<mugebjgd> iMadper, 这才是牛逼的
<iMadper> mugebjgd: ... 哦, 我明白了
<iMadper> mugebjgd: 给命令看看你怎么写的
<mugebjgd> iMadper, 不用看  本地弄怎么都对
<mugebjgd> iMadper, deb也对
<mugebjgd> iMadper, 就是opensuse不对
<iMadper> mugebjgd: ... ... ...
<mugebjgd> iMadper, opensuse不以常理出牌啊
<iMadper> mugebjgd: 那没得说了... 找Novell得员工骂吧...
<iMadper> mugebjgd: 明天来这里找悦姐问
<iMadper> mugebjgd: 说不定你发现了一个glibc的bug
<seagul> 这个给特定的人发消息怎么用啊
<mugebjgd> iMadper, rpm系统的外号就叫bug
<iMadper> mugebjgd: 别这么说, 敝公司用的也是rpm呀
<mugebjgd> iMadper, 它们的存在就是bug
<iMadper> mugebjgd: 敝公司软件质量杠杠的
<seagul> 比如mugebjgd给imadper发消息，都提示一下，我怎么找不到这个命令啊
<seagul> 是/+NOTICE吗
<iMadper> seagul: 输入别人名字+冒号+空格+你想说的话
<iMadper> seagul: 用notice我就把你踢出这个频道
<seagul> IMadper: 是这个？
<iMadper> seagul: 不太一样, 我名字里的i是小写. 不过无伤大雅
<seagul> notice什么意思
<seagul> 我看ubuntuwiki这个没说明什么意思啊
<iMadper> seagul: notice的意思是, "管理员呢? 我活腻歪了, 快来kick我"
<seagul> iMadper, 要不要这么直白
<seagul> 我网络断了吗？
<iMadper> seagul: 信达雅. 请称赞我的翻译功底.
<seagul> 没有诶，怎么百度不了
<seagul> 百度怎么上不去
<seagul> goole又被墙，不给力啊
 * iMadper 该碎叫了呀都
 * iMadper 晚安了, 小朋友们
<seagul> 睡觉，明天上班
<seagul> 88
 * iMadper 想当职业鉴黄师呀..
<mugebjgd> iMadper, 那要先入党
<iMadper> mugebjgd: 哦, 我条件满足了呀, 我不诚实呀
<iMadper> mugebjgd: 不过, 还是算了, 麻烦
<onlylove> iMadper: 你tm先把wiki给我改了去
<iMadper> onlylove: lol~ 改成nyfair好了
<onlylove> iMadper: 你非要弄个存在的，弄foo不行么
<onlylove> iMadper: 你知不知道新手小白会照着打
<iMadper> onlylove: 是呀. 要的就是这个喜剧效果呀
<iMadper> onlylove: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC%E5%9F%BA%E6%9C%AC%E6%A6%82%E5%BF%B5#IRC_.E5.B8.B8.E8.A7.81.E5.91.BD.E4.BB.A4
<^k^> ⇪ ti: IRC基本概念 - Ubuntu中文
<onlylove> iMadper: 你知不知道会给本人造成骚扰
<iMadper> onlylove: 来频道被骚扰多开心
<onlylove> iMadper: 丧心病狂，变态！
<iMadper> .. ... ....
<acgtyrant> Ubuntu Kylin 的軟件源是不是也與 Ubuntu 彼此獨立？
<acgtyrant> freeflying, 你要的結論：http://arch.acgtyrant.com/2014/08/12/The-comparison-of-wikipedias/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 一次 IRC 搜索引發的調研 | Tyrant's Arch Linux
<shpchp> /scrollback, /sb
#ubuntu-cn 2014-08-12
<IsoaSFlus> 早上好各位
<IsoaSFlus> 话说你们launchpad上的ppa源可以update吗
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜见萌萌哒妹子壕
<happyaron> imtxc: 拜见妹子壕
<happyaron> qiao: 拜首席
<qiao> happyaron: zao ~
<happyaron> onlylove: 进来第一件事竟然不是拜各路壕
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 拜袜子壕
<onlylove> happyaron: 困
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> huntxu: 拜remote壕
<huntxu> happyaron: 拜双薪装单薪壕
<happyaron> huntxu: 卧槽我真单薪
<huntxu> 装，接着装
<happyaron> 真心不是装
<huntxu> 一黑就要黑倒地
<huntxu> 到底
<happyaron> TAT
<onlylove> happyaron: 昨天蛋疼无聊，又把优盘格式化成ntfs，然后今早上发现不能启动虚拟机，但是物理机没问题
<huntxu> 不能让对方有翻身机会
<onlylove> huntxu: 有翻身机会倒霉的就是自己
<happyaron> iMadper|Dementia:拜见妹子壕
<happyaron> onlylove: 这个我能说恭喜么……
<iMadper|Dementia> happyaron: ... 明明你自己是妹子壕
<onlylove> iMadper|Dementia:拜见妹子壕
<happyaron> huntxu: 来吧没事
<happyaron> iMadper|Dementia: 我怎么成妹子壕了
<iMadper|Dementia> onlylove: 明明你自己是妹子壕
<happyaron> iMadper|Dementia: 连妹子都没有呢
<onlylove> happyaron: 无所谓，我现在就是弄个win7安装盘而已
<iMadper|Dementia> happyaron: 各种妹子都可以追呀你
<iMadper|Dementia> happyaron: 我就不行了呀
<onlylove> happyaron: 只要legacy bios能干活，其他的不管
<happyaron> iMadper|Dementia: 你不仅自己有妹子，还已经送走了大批妹子
<happyaron> onlylove: 也是
<huntxu> iMadper|Dementia: ...你还有下限吗
<iMadper|Dementia> huntxu: 啥?
<iMadper|Dementia> huntxu: 我啥都没做呀
<happyaron> onlylove: 其实典型用例里efi的用途主要是开机分辨率高比较装逼……
<onlylove> iMadper|Dementia: ...你还有下限吗
<iMadper|Dementia> ....
<happyaron> iMadper|Dementia: 你还有下线么？
<iMadper|Dementia> happyaron: 边儿呆着去
<onlylove> happyaron: nonono,我看好的是gpt分区表
<happyaron> iMadper|Dementia: 不是吗
<iMadper|Dementia> huntxu: 你这莫名其妙的出来给我一枪...
<iMadper|Dementia> huntxu: 何苦呢
 * happyaron lol
<happyaron> onlylove: 好吧
<happyaron> onlylove: 也是
<happyaron> onlylove: 自己没有4T盘的路过
<huntxu> iMadper|Dementia: 枪王一般就是这样干的
<onlylove> happyaron: 我装的那个uefi的机器，重启一次正常，第二次就挂了，然后再没起来，需要手动执行grub
<iMadper|Dementia> efi的主要用途, 不是为了不再用grub这东西?!
<happyaron> onlylove: ...
<happyaron> iMadper|Dementia: 你不觉得大家都还在用grub么
<onlylove> happyaron: 和4T没关系，是多个主分区
<happyaron> onlylove: 没那么多分区的路过……
<onlylove> iMadper|Dementia: 你到是给我讲，怎么不用grub引导kernel
<iMadper|Dementia> onlylove: efi stub呀... kernel直接有文档的...
<happyaron> onlylove: efi还真能
<iMadper|Dementia> wangli_rhel7: yoooo, 又搞rhel7去了?
<onlylove> happyaron: 你这样想，我双系统么……然后windows主分区占俩，linux至少也得要俩
<iMadper|Dementia> wangli: rhel7赛高
<happyaron> iMadper|Dementia: 自从研究了pmon之后对efi理解更好了
<happyaron> onlylove: 额
<iMadper|Dementia> happyaron: pmon是啥?
<wangli> iMadper|Dementia, 啊？
<onlylove> happyaron: iMadper|Dementia我不会，所以需要你教
<iMadper|Dementia> happyaron: 我自从看了efi的 spec之后, 对efi的理解更好了
<wangli> iMadper|Dementia, 我只是测试下客户端改名字
<iMadper|Dementia> wangli: 哦.
<happyaron> iMadper|Dementia: 把bios/cmos和efi集成到一起的一个货
<wangli> iMadper|Dementia, 无它～
<iMadper|Dementia> onlylove: https://wiki.debian.org/EFIStub
<^k^> ⇪ ti: EFIStub - Debian Wiki
<iMadper|Dementia> happyaron: ... ... ...
<iMadper|Dementia> happyaron: 先把efi弄稳定再说吧... 我手里还有个efi的bug是固件问题解不了呢
<happyaron> iMadper|Dementia: http://dev.lemote.com/code/pmon 从bsd来的
<^k^> happyaron: ⇪ pmon (BIOS of Loongson)
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装Ubuntu后Windows 7无法启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462922 操作系统版本：Ubuntu 14.04.1和Windows7 sp1 x64版 故障现象： 先安装Windows7 SP1 64位版，后使用U盘安装Ubuntu 14.04.1。Ubuntu安装成功后，可正常启动，而GRUB上选择Windows 7菜单项，无法启动到Win7界面，直接返回
<iMadper|Dementia> happyaron: 国人做的?
<onlylove> iMadper|Dementia: 固件问题，不应该是写efi的那些人搞么，需要你workaround？
<happyaron> iMadper|Dementia: 你觉得国人做得明白么？
<onlylove> happyaron: 我希望国人能搞明白
<happyaron> onlylove: 搞是能搞明白，但是不是特别好好搞
<iMadper|Dementia> onlylove: 不用, 只是客户报问题了, 我测试一下看看. 发现是固件问题, 就不给敝公司开发去修了, 我直接打回去了
<iMadper|Dementia> happyaron: 怎么页面都是中文文档...
<iMadper|Dementia> happyaron: 你翻译的?
<iMadper|Dementia> 龙芯....
<iMadper|Dementia> nnnd
<iMadper|Dementia> 看不下去了...
<onlylove> iMadper|Dementia: lemote不是龙芯么
<iMadper|Dementia> onlylove: 我不认识这单词
<happyaron> iMadper|Dementia: 我能说这货曾经一度只能支持2GB单挑RDIMM么
<happyaron> 单条
<happyaron> iMadper|Dementia: 然后都汇编写死了的
<iMadper|Dementia> happyaron: 龙芯多奇葩我都不惊讶
<huntxu> iMadper|Dementia: 好歹也是国货，不顶不是中国人
 * huntxu hiahiahia
<iMadper|Dementia> huntxu: 顶你个肺
<huntxu> iMadper|Dementia: 好吗这样
<happyaron> iMadper|Dementia: 可以骂龙芯，但不该骂龙梦
<happyaron> iMadper|Dementia: 后者还是很用心的
<iMadper|Dementia> happyaron: 龙梦是啥? 梦龙我就知道, 不过没吃过
<happyaron> iMadper|Dementia: lemote
<iMadper|Dementia> happyaron: 只是刚才 <onlylove> iMadper|Dementia: lemote不是龙芯么  让我觉得 lemote是龙芯... 我什么都不知道呀
<happyaron> 这俩就不是一家，lol
<iMadper|Dementia> happyaron: 哦, 我错误的理解了 onlylove ...
<onlylove> iMadper|Dementia: lemote是龙梦，做龙芯产品的，说起来不是一家
<onlylove> iMadper|Dementia: 龙梦还是啥其他名字，就记不太清了，反正那个8089d和龙芯盒子就是他家的
<iMadper|Dementia> onlylove: 哦, 那我公司旁边的龙芯楼里面, 只有龙芯, 没有龙梦?
<huntxu> dreaming dragon?
<onlylove> iMadper|Dementia: 那就不清楚了，龙梦记得是江苏的
<huntxu> dragon's dream
<iMadper|Dementia> 哦.
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 谁可以告诉我ubuntu怎么安装软件啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462923 刚拆开的电脑 QQ都还不会安装 求指教 统计信息: 发表于 由 宋光坤 — 2014-08-12 9:46
<qiao> iMadper|Dementia: 壕 早～
<iMadper|Dementia> qiao: sick leave壕
<iMadper|Dementia> happyaron: ^^ 上面这个帖子, 难道是被oem害了?
<qiao> iMadper|Dementia: 你妹，sick leave 一下都要被你吐槽。。
<happyaron> iMadper|Dementia: 很可能啊
<iMadper|Dementia> qiao: sick leave还有全额工资的土豪
<happyaron> iMadper|Dementia: 已经有三四个朋友跟我吐槽怎么删ubuntu了哈哈哈
<iMadper|Dementia> happyaron: 本来就不是给他们准备的呀
<qiao> iMadper|Dementia: 你们没有这个吗？
<happyaron> iMadper|Dementia: 我怎么知道。
<onlylove> happyaron: 软件不通用
<iMadper|Dementia> happyaron: 不能聊qq, 不能用yy, 不能打dota, 要来何用
<onlylove> iMadper|Dementia: 就是，扔了去
<happyaron> onlylove: en
<happyaron> iMadper|Dementia: dota貌似可以吧
<iMadper|Dementia> happyaron: 2可以, 1不行
<happyaron> iMadper|Dementia: 哦
<iMadper|Dementia> happyaron: 还是dota1玩的人多
<onlylove> happyaron: dota2，还要用steam
<happyaron> 不玩的路过
<onlylove> iMadper|Dementia: 毛，有lol人多？
<iMadper|Dementia> onlylove: 那是没有. cherrot是lol高手
<onlylove> 瓦擦，忘了
<onlylove> cherrot: 拜萌萌哒妹子壕
<iMadper|Dementia> cherrot: 拜萌萌哒妹子壕
<onlylove> happyaron: 你怎么不拜萌萌哒壕
<happyaron> onlylove: 拜过了
<happyaron> cherrot: 再拜一次萌萌哒妹子壕
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 这些命令，怎样用语句执行它？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462925 1.执行命令：apg -x 250 -a1 2.截取上面命令，输出前300个字符，去除字符中的空格，换行符，回车符。 3.执行命令：sudo passwd root 4.用 2 作为密码。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mivok — 2014-08-12 9:54
<onlylove> happyaron: 密码最长多少有效位
<onlylove> happyaron: 我看着帖子这货疯了，要300位
<onlylove> happyaron: 会不会溢出啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 额额额
<yunfan> onlylove: 可能是多写了个0
<onlylove> yunfan: 万一人就要300位呢……
<onlylove> yunfan: 反正机器指令
 * iMadper|Dementia 
 * iMadper|Dementia 需要攒钱换一台电脑了...
<onlylove> iMadper|Dementia: 我想换电脑很久了
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40692
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 新程序语言将不同Web语言融合在一起
<iMadper|Dementia> onlylove: 我也很久了... 我多年前就在这个频道里吹捧lavie系列.. 到现在我用的还是那台老hp...
<onlylove> iMadper|Dementia: 淘一台去吧，我记得才6000
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40683
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 约翰迈克菲称智能手机是间谍工具
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40685
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 将冥王星重新定义为双星系统
<onlylove> 可怜的冥王星，过两天还不知道变啥样
<iMadper|Dementia> onlylove: 才6k... 我一个月到手也就6k多几百...
<palomino|working> :O
<RuiZi> 早啊
<onlylove> iMadper|Dementia: 你花掉多少呢？我一个月还没6K呢
<iMadper|Dementia> onlylove: 我, 一般交给老妈3400, 自己留3000
<iMadper|Dementia> onlylove: 交给老妈的, 就是我的住宿费, 伙食费什么的
<iMadper|Dementia> onlylove: 平时我再从tootoo买一些牛肉/排骨什么的
<qiao> iMadper|Dementia: 壕～
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/318163.htm
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 快递官网漏洞泄露1400万用户信息_系统安全_cnBeta.COM
<iMadper|Dementia> qiao: 别闹...
<yunfan> 这个数据要是搞到就好了
<onlylove> iMadper|Dementia: 壕
<yunfan> iMadper|Dementia: 我觉得你到现在还在用那个老机器主要是穷
<yunfan> iMadper|Dementia: 你家里住宿费也太贵了
<onlylove> yunfan: 我能理解 imtxc壕为啥快递不用真名了
<yunfan> onlylove: 嘿嘿 我快递经常用代收点服务
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • ubuntu14.04只要不是unity，ibus就有问题，咋办 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462926 lookScreenshot.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 xuiv — 2014-08-12 10:31
<yunfan> 可惜不是什么货都支持代收点
<onlylove> yunfan: 人 iMadper|Dementia是壕，不差那点钱
<yunfan> 我最近发现黑莓的续航挺吊的
<yunfan> 不知道可有什么按键比较舒服的款式
<iMadper|Dementia> yunfan: 我就是穷呀...
<FJKong> yunfan: 8800 仍在服役
<onlylove> FJKong: 最新的是9700？
<FJKong> onlylove: 那个z系列的吧
<onlylove> FJKong: 不清楚啊，去年在别处上班的时候，还倒腾过BB
<onlylove> FJKong: 隐约记得是9700
<iMadper|Dementia> yunfan: 不过, 考虑到家里环境还挺好的. 下载2.7MB/s, 上传1.8MB/s的光纤, 42"的电视, 床/冰箱/洗衣机都还不错, 也不用担心房东突然不租了, 而且我老妈也经常管做饭不是嘛~
<onlylove> iMadper|Dementia: 电视无需求
<onlylove> iMadper|Dementia: 让我拿来当显示器考虑下
<FJKong> 电视偶尔当nas的显示器用用..
<iMadper|Dementia> onlylove: 我试过, 很难受.
<yunfan> FJKong: 续航多长？
<yunfan> 其实我只要个续航超级长 有ssh 有3G支持的
<onlylove> yunfan: bb有ssh？
<yunfan> iMadper|Dementia: 那也还是贵啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 有的 mdpssh
<iMadper|Dementia> yunfan: 恩. 是的... 不过还包括一部分是我孝敬爸妈的嘛~
<yunfan> 现在的黑莓用qnx了 上ssh更容易了
<FJKong> yunfan: 我这机器早, 人家用iphone1的时候我买的, 后来因为不能装微信摇一摇 索性入了果圈
<yunfan> 最挫的是我看他的电池也才2000mA
<yunfan> 换成android这耗电就猛飚了
<onlylove> yunfan: 你看 iMadper|Dementia壕就是壕，我现在也就勉强维持下自己，人都能孝敬爸妈了
<yunfan> FJKong: 我以前也买了个黑莓 200多买的 忘记啥型号了
<yunfan> 后来还送人了
<onlylove> FJKong: 微信摇一摇……
<yunfan> 后来为了买个全键盘 买了个nokia的
<yunfan> onlylove: 孝敬爸妈一般都是父母存款的意思 就跟公积金差不多
<iMadper|Dementia> yunfan: 恩, 不过给老妈买鞋和手机什么的, 就取不出来了...
<FJKong> 我那会玩的最多的就是　bb8800  8900 9000
<yunfan> iMadper|Dementia: 国家取的公积金是买房的 你这个是结婚时候一把取的
<FJKong> 后来出了触摸屏非全键盘的 95什么系列
<yunfan> 黑莓那种键盘挺不错  为何没有人专门出单独的键盘呢
<iMadper|Dementia> yunfan: 恩. 说得对.
<iMadper|Dementia> yunfan: 有单独的黑莓键盘
<yunfan> iMadper|Dementia: 发来看看  我没找到过
<iMadper|Dementia> yunfan: 还被黑莓给告了, 等我给你找link
<yunfan> 我说的是类似黑莓的 不是只给黑莓用
<iMadper|Dementia> yunfan: http://img1.mydrivers.com/img/20120709/7521d93e81e74004ad22c39321ce3856.jpg
<yunfan> 就是个单独的 类似黑莓那种键盘 然后走usb或者蓝牙给其他手机用
<freeflying> #ubuntu-cn 頻道之水在中文 Linux 界是出了名的，的確如此，在此調研中，我發起的若干討論有時很難得到響應。
<FJKong> 黑莓的键盘真心好使
<iMadper|Dementia> yunfan: 我知道呀, 给iphone用的
<yunfan> 这个很适合我这种移动办公的人
<iMadper|Dementia> freeflying: 哈哈哈哈
<RuiZi> 就这么一个中文irc最火了
<yunfan> iMadper|Dementia: 这个看侧面根本不像黑莓的啊
<RuiZi> 要不咱在开个色情的 irc 算了
<FJKong> RuiZi: 忒麻烦 发图不方便 lol
<metbsd> ubuntum没法下载啊
<metbsd> 哪里有中文ftp啊
<RuiZi> 你们知道大象安全套么？
<iMadper|Dementia> metbsd: ftp有啥中文不中文的?
<FJKong> RuiZi: 数字尾巴有介绍
<metbsd> 就是在国内的ftp
<metbsd> i am at 国内
<yunfan> iMadper|Dementia: 不知道山寨厂造这种键盘究竟有多大难度 很想有个黑莓那种手感的键盘 走蓝牙 然后可以软件定义按键的
<yunfan> RuiZi: 我没有女朋友 知道也没用
<RuiZi> 哈
<RuiZi> 我现在正在这家神奇的公司
<yunfan> 然后呢？ 套套免费用 管饱？
<yunfan> 买套送妹子？
<FJKong> RuiZi: 你是在it群看看你们品牌形象咋样的节奏么?
<RuiZi> 是鸭
<RuiZi> 是呀。。
<RuiZi> 。。。。
<yunfan> it群里还是用飞机杯的多点
<yunfan> 建议贵厂多出点这种产品
<RuiZi> 你用过么？
<yunfan> 还没 可以试试
<iMadper|Dementia> yunfan: http://cn.engadget.com/2013/12/07/typo-keyboard/
<^k^> iMadper|Dementia: ⇪ 想同时得到 iPhone 和 BlackBerry 实体键盘的体验？可考虑这个 Typo Keyboard（视频）
<iMadper|Dementia> yunfan: 这个可以嘛?
<iMadper|Dementia> yunfan: http://cn.engadget.com/2014/01/03/blackberry-sues-typo-over-its-familiar-looking-iphone-keyboard/  都被告了, 应该是有些相近吧
<^k^> iMadper|Dementia: ⇪ BlackBerry 指控 Typo 的 iPhone 键盘保护套侵权（更新：Typo 回应）
<jiero> iMadper|Dementia:  在四川，这里还不热呢
<kingkongmok> 求推一款笔记本，Ubuntu支持好，价钱大概5～7k。最好是intel显卡……
<jiero> iMadper|Dementia: 比潍坊查不懂
<jiero> 差不多
<iMadper|Dementia> jiero: 恩, 不错.
<jiero> kingkongmok: 噢。 MBA
<jiero> kingkongmok:  macbook air
<iMadper|Dementia> kingkongmok: 哦, x240
<kingkongmok> 对苹果没有爱
<jiero> iMadper|Dementia:  我买到的旅行箱子竟然奇怪的呀，有时候抽不上来杆子。
<iMadper|Dementia> 不是奇怪, 就是质量不行
<jiero> iMadper|Dementia:  要求换货怎么办，我没有地址啊
<iMadper|Dementia> jiero: 得看你哪儿买的
<kingkongmok> iMadper|Dementia: 你在用x240吗？
<yunfan> iMadper|Dementia: 没有iphone
<iMadper|Dementia> kingkongmok: 我用过x230, 支持的不错. 但是x230已经落伍了, 所以我推荐x240
<iMadper|Dementia> yunfan: 那就没办法了...
<jiero> iMadper|Dementia: 亚马逊
<yunfan> iMadper|Dementia: 而且我只是要那种手感的 不代表要他那种布局的 对于我来说 没有esc 搞个p啊
<iMadper|Dementia> jiero: 没地址没办法
<jiero> iMadper|Dementia: 只能用她的地址了
<jiero> lol
<FJKong> 17寸笔记本背着 出街真心累趴
<iMadper|Dementia> FJKong: 说明你的背包不够好.
<iMadper|Dementia> yunfan: 这个是蓝牙的, 你买回来自己改造一下放你手机上也行呀
<FJKong> iMadper|Dementia: 这倒是能装下17的 得外星人那个包
<yunfan> iMadper|Dementia: 关键是键位太少啊
<yunfan> iMadper|Dementia: 我觉得可以弄个大点 键位多点的 然后上面弄个支架可以卡住手机的好点
<iMadper|Dementia> ...
<yunfan> FJKong: 前几天我还买了个背包 18包邮的 刚才我在打包东西 什么都装得下
<FJKong> 来 给个参考
<roylez> iMadper|Dementia: .
<iMadper|Dementia> roylez: 主席早
<FJKong> yunfan: 18的我喜欢
<yunfan> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=19969150287  FJKong 是这个 目前价格还没变
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 沃野登山男女双肩防水户外折叠背包旅行电脑包骑行旅游包包邮-淘宝网 价格:145.00
<roylez> iMadper|Dementia: 劳资就用 x230 ，公司的
<FJKong> yunfan: 这么便宜.. 装电脑能行?
<yunfan> FJKong: 可以的 很长
<FJKong> yunfan: 下架了
<yunfan> FJKong: 那就没办法了  我是去折扣网站找到的
<FJKong> yunfan: ok
 * adam8157 RH时领的小薄本子, 三年了, 现在还没用完...
<FJKong> ad
<FJKong> adam8157: 咩咩咩
<adam8157> FJKong: 好久不见啊
<FJKong> adam8157: 以后多来 混脸熟
<huntxu> roylez: 渣乐
<roylez> huntxu: 胡子渣
<FJKong> adam8157: awesome 我发现有时候在gnome terminal里面没焦点. 要切一下再回来 怎么个mean
<huntxu> roylez: 美刀跌到开始怀疑人生了怎么破
<roylez> huntxu: 没事，淡定
<adam8157> FJKong: 我用的最新版没这问题了 3.5.5
<adam8157> FJKong: 外加根据最新的默认config升级了我的config
<roylez> adam8157: updatedb不扫home，配置没看出毛病
<huntxu> roylez: 杠杆两个月有10%，要投资我不
<adam8157> roylez: 我的扫哦
<huntxu> roylez: 给我个几百万
<roylez> huntxu: 滚蛋
<huntxu> 分分钟渡我自己出去
<FJKong> adam8157: 源码build的?
<huntxu> roylez: 你的$HOME目录太乱了，连updatedb都不愿意看
<huntxu> #唯一合理解释
<roylez> huntxu adam8157 updatedb 的 bind mount bug 3年了没修
<roylez> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=906591
<^k^> ⇪ t: Bug 906591 – updatedb does not index /home when /home is btrfs
<adam8157> roylez: bind mount.... home搞这么风骚
<iMadper|Dementia> home用bind mount...
<roylez> adam8157: 它以为home是bind mount
<adam8157> FJKong: debian的experimental
<roylez> adam8157: 我没用 bind
<adam8157> roylez: 用btrfs也是酷炫
<roylez> adam8157: 劳资是用 ext4
<iMadper|Dementia> zuofs
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 我的会扫home, 东西都locate得到
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 你的 PRUNE_BIND_MOUNTS 是 no
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 你为啥要prune它...
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 默认配置
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 挂了啥?
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: /home /data 毛片太多，失去头绪了，要用locate来单独建数据库了
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 我的porn很少....
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 你也就1T而已
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 9.8G    .porn/
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 二货才明写 porn 做目录名
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 我的东西又不给别人看 =,=
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 写 .fantastic_four 也行啊
<jiero> roylez: 。。。你竟然还看 porn
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 你果然好这口
<jiero> roylez:  。。。
<jiero> 不可思议啊
<jiero> roylez:  有老婆的人。
<jiero> 算了。。
 * jiero 在追一个自己都对其没有性冲动的女孩。
 * jiero 都觉得自己不像男人
<roylez> jiero: 鲁迅日记也记洗脚，蒋中正日记里也“邪癖”这啊那的，有什么大不了
<jiero> adam_magic_pack roylez 成都看到一群小屁孩在面前用平板看节目
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 下半年要去成都
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 好吧。来。
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 快闪 速去速回的
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  这里银行竟然是用四川话的，警卫反而会普通话。
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 四川话好听
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 壕蛋蛋
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 我说话更好听。
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 飞成都, 火车绵阳, 火车成都, 飞回来, 目测累死
<adam_magic_pack> jiero:
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 你说话和好听的边儿都沾不上
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 。。。
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 猴总
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 不带这样的。
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 音调和节奏很怪, 音色到没有问题
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 壕又要出去玩啊
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 毛线, 回四川办之前公司的离职手续, 顺便见见女朋友们
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 和你们说话 不能太温柔，否则太女孩了，和女孩子说话就可以恢复正常了
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 不是音色的问题
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 噢。
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 啧啧
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  女朋友们
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 没错
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 话说你几年都挂着受多重工资么
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 屁
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 妹子壕啊
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 屁
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 搞定 prunefs 里面有鬼
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: u1太慢了
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 善于解决别人没有的问题
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 两天了我都没把东西下完
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 不都关了么
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 还能下自己得东西
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 从没用过, dropbox很爽哒
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 挂代理
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 这么多年了你还在领四川的工资啊，赞
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 没有, 那公司还欠我几百块给新员工培训的费用
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> iMadper|Dementia: 壕早啊
<imtxc> freeflying: momo onlylove momo cherrot momo jiero momo roylez momo
<imtxc> http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/529817 ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°  freeflying
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ SENNHEISER 森海塞尔 HD650 头戴式耳机 1920.15元包邮（下单85折） _1号店优惠_什么值得买
 * jiero 摸摸 imtxc
<jiero> imtxc:  现在好清闲啊。
<imtxc> jiero: 以前你很忙么
<jiero> imtxc: 另外，亚马逊 z 秒杀真的能呢
<jiero> imtxc:  以前么。至少有工作的时候，别人要找我的。
<imtxc> 好吧
<metbsd> ubuntu 笔记本上能跑吗？
<jiero> imtxc:  现在只有我找别人
<metbsd> 无线网卡啥的
<jiero> metbsd: 。。。
<metbsd> 都能用吗
<metbsd> got anything to say?
<jiero> metbsd: 一个都字，秒杀一切
<metbsd> spill it out
<metbsd> 秒杀一切什么
<metbsd> 今天装了好多个*nix
<metbsd> 都不满意
<metbsd> centos完全装不上
<metbsd> 没有32的
<metbsd> freebsd
<metbsd> 不爽
<metbsd> 现在正式搞ubuntu
<adam_magic_pack> 八年64位了...
<jiero> 确实2007年开始就是64位了。
<metbsd> 我的笔记本是老款赛扬啊
<metbsd> 64位给我有个毛用啊
<metbsd> 又不快
<metbsd> 就是个噱头
<onlylove> 扔了
<metbsd> 这么好的NAS
<metbsd> 你想捡吧
<jiero> onlylove:  有好网络的话，亚马逊 的秒杀一天下来就能赚100以上啊
<jiero> onlylove: 后悔了我，早知道我早辞职了
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 效果很不错
<cherrot> imtxc: 拜壕
<roylez> cherrot: 切肉坨
<cherrot> roylez: 肉乐滋~
 * adam_magic_pack lunch
<imtxc> jiero: .....
<imtxc> 要个 NAS 做啥用
<onlylove> metbsd: 我现在的旧笔记本都64位的，你那破NAS不稀罕，而且我没需求
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 都快吃晚饭了
<roylez> imtxc: 买NAS的都是为了24小时不停下毛片的啊
<metbsd> 果然有心得
<jiero> imtxc: 啊啊
<jiero> 下片？
<jiero> 没关系。我8年不下片了
<jiero> 有什么好看的。
<metbsd> 你更年期了
<metbsd> 我们年轻人很喜欢a片的
<metbsd> 你这个样子老婆没意见？
<onlylove> metbsd: 你和他还不知道谁大呢
<metbsd> 我大
<onlylove> metbsd: 你大，还自称年轻人，倚老卖老？
<onlylove> metbsd: 药店碧莲？
<imtxc> 光大是不行的，主要要活儿好
<onlylove> imtxc: 你能别戳人痛处不
<imtxc> 啊？
<wangli> i_mutex
<imtxc> wangli: 王丽首席早
<imtxc> qiao: 首席早
<qiao> imtxc: 早～
<wangli> imtxc, i_mutex
<onlylove> imtxc: 首席不是就一个么？
<metbsd> 上朝！
<wangli> onlylove, one chairman one kdump iMadper|Dementia
<wangli> iMadper|Dementia, 不对，应该是on efi one chairman
<wangli> one
<metbsd> you are ceo
<metbsd> ubuntu装好了！
<metbsd> 不知道无线能连接不
<onlylove> 我特希望不能
<metbsd> 能连，几分钟就重现连接
<metbsd> 跟几年前的情况一模一样
<metbsd> 你心黑啊
<metbsd> 你偶尔言中了呀
<metbsd> 无线连不上，那情况就像onlylove戴套后发现硬不起来那样难受
<iMadper|Dementia> onlylove: 首席有两个, 一个是红帽大中华区首席kdump测试 qiao .
<iMadper|Dementia> onlylove: 另一个是 红帽大中华区首席内存测试 wangli
<onlylove> iMadper|Dementia: 另一个是你？
<qiao> iMadper|Dementia: 你不是一个顶10个么。。o_0
<onlylove> iMadper|Dementia: 扯，wangli不是搞uefi去了么
<wangli> onlylove, 他是亚太地区首席EFI
<onlylove> iMadper|Dementia: 原来你是亚太地区的，比大中华区还大
<metbsd> 不是银河系吗
<iMadper|Dementia> qiao: 别闹... 我现在什么都不负责了.
<iMadper|Dementia> wangli: 别胡说, 我现在还在负责嘛?!
<qiao> iMadper|Dementia: 那也是zui gaoji 首席啊。。
<metbsd> wangli, 给个免费版本的rhel啊
<metbsd> 厚道下聊友
<wangli> iMadper|Dementia, Canonical North Korea district first blood man
<metbsd> 是王丽还是王力啊
<adam_magic_pack> 力王
<wangli> metbsd, 下再centos就行
<adam_magic_pack> 王莉
<metbsd> centos 7没有32bit
<onlylove> wangli: 你要给他讲，rhel没免费的
<adam_magic_pack> 王丽丽
<adam_magic_pack> 王莉莉
<onlylove> metbsd: rhel7也没32的，你那破烂扔了吧
<adam_magic_pack> 汪离
<wangli> 下载，或者scientific linux
<metbsd> 小心我扔过来砸你
<metbsd> 王丽，现在rhel多钱一个
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40696
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 英特尔14纳米Broadwell处理器主攻超薄平板
<metbsd> 我家用
<iMadper|Dementia> metbsd: rhel7不支持32bit的了已经.
<iMadper|Dementia> metbsd: 所以centos才不支持的
<iMadper|Dementia> metbsd: rhel不按"个"卖
<wangli> metbsd, scientific linux
<metbsd> 论斤称？
<wangli> metbsd, 完全复制rhel源代码
<wangli> metbsd, download就行
<metbsd> 科学linux是6.5得把
<wangli> 7也出来了
<metbsd> 是不是以后都没有32位的rhel了
<iMadper|Dementia> metbsd: 暂时来看或许还有.
<wangli> metbsd, 新闻上说美海军论战队伍用的是rhel6.5
<iMadper|Dementia> metbsd: 但是我没猜到敝公司领导的意图
<iMadper|Dementia> 王盭
<metbsd> 力哥，我的无线网能连接，过会就断了重新连接，有救吗
<iMadper|Dementia> qiao: 羡慕你有女学生带
<qiao> iMadper|Dementia: wangli 才是真正的赢家。。
<qiao> iMadper|Dementia: 他是女学生的老师。。
<iMadper|Dementia> qiao: 点解?
<iMadper|Dementia> qiao: 那你呢? 你是 wangli 的老师?
<adam_magic_pack> qiao: wangli 来一打儿
<iMadper|Dementia> qiao: wangli: 贵圈真乱
<wangli> metbsd, 有
<metbsd> 别告诉我madwifi
<qiao> iMadper|Dementia: 我就是一干过的苦力
<metbsd> that shit drives me mad
<iMadper|Dementia> qiao: 啊? 你都干过了?!?!?!
<metbsd> 怪不得叫madwifi
<adam_magic_pack> "13:17 < qiao> iMadper|Dementia: 我就是一干过的苦力"
<qiao> iMadper|Dementia: 干活的苦力
<adam_magic_pack> rh啥时候变这样了
<adam_magic_pack> 后悔走了
<adam_magic_pack> nnnnd
<metbsd> 力哥给个药方，怎么救
<iMadper|Dementia> qiao: 你还潜规则别人?!
<iMadper|Dementia> qiao: 反了你了!
<metbsd> 好卑鄙啊
<wangli> metbsd, 我给出的建议是插网线，用有线
<iMadper|Dementia> qiao: 虽说你的title高
<iMadper|Dementia> wangli: 赞美老司机
<wangli> metbsd, 从此不再受此问题困扰
<metbsd> wifi很棘手的吗？力哥
<iMadper|Dementia> adam_magic_pack: lol~
<wangli> metbsd, 不棘手
<imtxc> 贵圈这么乱呢？
<qiao> iMadper|Dementia: 0_0
<iMadper|Dementia> qiao: 赞美首席.
<wangli> iMadper|Dementia, 你是不是昨晚听那个光盘了
<wangli> iMadper|Dementia, 赞美诗歌什么的
<iMadper|Dementia> wangli: 没听呀
<imtxc> qiao: 乔首席带女学生？
<qiao> iMadper|Dementia: 我等只能膜拜你这种壕了～
<imtxc> 今晚去看流星雨啊
<wangli> iMadper|Dementia, 一口一个赞美
 * adam_magic_pack brb
<qiao> ima
<iMadper|Dementia> wangli: 别乱说... 那个说了容易悲剧
<qiao> imtxc: 哪有女学生带～
<iMadper|Dementia> wangli: 轮子的东西, 不看为妙
<iMadper|Dementia> qiao: 你都干过了还不承认?
<imtxc> 啊？ 你们居然有光盘看
<qiao> iMadper|Dementia: 。。。
<imtxc> qiao: 啊，不光带？
<iMadper|Dementia> imtxc: 轮子给的... 你要看我给你
<imtxc> iMadper|Dementia: 我不看啊
<iMadper|Dementia> imtxc: 哦.
<necro_> 好卡
<necro_> 我们有没有QQ群的啊
<necro_> 这里太卡了
<imtxc> 轮子老奶奶大街上发自x游焖来着
<imtxc> ……………… 卡
<necro_> 经常断线
<necro_> thanks to GFW
<imtxc> gfw 才不管你的 irc
<necro_> 但是会经常peer reset
<imtxc> 也就是记录一下而已。。
<necro_> 不知道为啥
<necro_> that's me
<metbsd> 好了
<metbsd> 等下又会掉线
<wangli> metbsd, 更新网卡驱动吧，别说我没有告诉你方法
<iMadper|Dementia> 啥网卡呀?
<metbsd> intel
<metbsd> xchat是win7 intel wifi
<metbsd> intel centrino 1030
<nyfair> 卧槽，哪个混蛋又黑我大gfw?
<metbsd> 我facebook那么多女徒弟，因为gfw又没法联系了
<imtxc> 是 metbsd
<imtxc> nyfair: 要跟你问问qq邮箱怎么存档邮件呢
<nyfair> facebook不是能上了么
<metbsd> 不能
<nyfair> 不能是你们isp的问题
<roylez> nyfair: 腐女早啊
<nyfair> facebook twitter年初就解封了
<metbsd> isp是中国电信
<nyfair> 打电话乱叫去
<wanglinux> necro == metbsd ?
<metbsd> 电信说是gfw
<imtxc> 我擦
<metbsd> 光收钱不干活的电信
<imtxc> 电信居然会说是 gfw？
<nyfair> 扯，继续扯
<nyfair> 听他瞎说
<imtxc> metbsd: 再不扯点呢
<iMadper|Dementia> 电信居然会说是 gfw？
<iMadper|Dementia> 胡扯嘛这不是
<iMadper|Dementia> 肯定是说是facebook自己的问题呀
<imtxc> 一般会说是你打开的方式不对
<imtxc> 让你重启路由器，重启猫
<nyfair> facebook不都跟微信差不多都是老头老太在用么
<imtxc> 重启电脑，重启手机
<nyfair> instgram王道
<imtxc> 让你换个浏览器，换条网线，换个电脑，换个手机
<iMadper|Dementia> 然后重装系统
<onlylove> 老头老太太在用……
<onlylove> 我记得adam在用微信
<nyfair> 由于美国对俄罗斯的制裁，甲骨文禁止俄罗斯网民从其官网下载Java，俄罗斯用户会看到错误警告。
<imtxc> onlylove: 微信多好啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 有人说了，都是老头老太太在用
<imtxc> 哦啊
<metbsd> 电信那个人真的是这么说的
<metbsd> 没有说gfw
<metbsd> 就是说网络管制
<onlylove> 喵的，写个代码连注释都没，神烦
<metbsd> 骗你又没钱拿的
<nyfair> http://www.nber.org/papers/w20112
<nyfair> 这年头当美分做个报告都能发paper混学位了？
<^k^> ⇪ t: Curriculum and Ideology
<nyfair> metbsd: 别扯了，电信客服那种编制外拿最低工资的人会知道这种不存在网站？
<nyfair> tree new bee
<imtxc> metbsd: 人既然没说，你又提 gfw，这样瞎传谣言的拘15天我觉得太轻了，应该拘到澡堂子里面
<imtxc> onlylove: 你就偷着乐吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 总比有注释但是代码已经改了很久注释依然不改的强
<imtxc> onlylove: 看着注释更蛋疼
<onlylove> imtxc: 看不懂啊……
<imtxc> onlylove: 还有，总比用在线翻译翻译出来的注释要好
<onlylove> imtxc: 好吧……
<acacio> 拘到澡堂。。
<onlylove> 我能吐槽C#么……
<kingkongmok> q
<iMadper|Dementia> imtxc: 我就被过时的注释欺骗过...
<imtxc> 对啊，所以还不如没有
<iMadper|Dementia> imtxc: 所以我一共就发过两个patch, 其中一个就是修注释...
<iMadper|Dementia> imtxc: 另外一个修缩进...
<imtxc> 。。。。。。
<onlylove> 这是多么恐怖的代码……
<roylez> iMadper|Dementia: ...
<iMadper|Dementia> roylez: 主席早.
<roylez> iMadper|Dementia: 不少招聘的要找能发patch的，您够了
<iMadper|Dementia> roylez: 谢谢.
<roylez> iMadper|Dementia: http://jandan.net/2014/08/10/indonesian-market.html
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ [重口慎入] 印尼菜市场观光：烤蝙蝠，烤老鼠……各种可怕的美食
<iMadper|Dementia> roylez: 这东西好吃吗?
<hamo> roylez: 重口壕
<roylez> iMadper|Dementia: 给您的
<iMadper|Dementia> roylez: 送过来呀
<onlylove> 我老机器硬盘坏了，原有代码没了，连个参考都没
<roylez> hamo: 黑毛渣
<iMadper|Dementia> hamo: 黑毛渣
<roylez> iMadper|Dementia: 快递说太臭了，要您自取
<iMadper|Dementia> roylez: 那你还是自己吃吧, 我忙着赚钱呢
<hamo> roylez: 扎西渡我
<roylez> hamo: 送个美女来
<hamo> roylez: 这个简单，让我先落地再说
<bababsd> 卡死了
<bababsd> 能看到吧
<iMadper|Dementia> roylez: hamo 过去了, 你还要啥美女呀
 * adam_magic_pack 真相了
<iMadper|Dementia> adam_magic_pack: 今天真相真多
<iMadper|Dementia> adam_magic_pack: 最大真相是 qiao_meeting
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac1333467
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 德国富豪砸一亿美元“摆平”法律 检察官放弃起诉 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<adam_magic_pack> 德国富豪砸一亿美元“摆平”法律 检察官放弃起诉   在被告人、英国亿万富翁伯尼·埃克尔斯通同意支付一亿美元之后，检察官放弃对他的行贿罪起诉。
<adam_magic_pack> 到底哪国?
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 牛牛, 贵司还给L1么? 还招人么
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 给，还招，但钱少，请不动你
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 必然请得动啊 我很廉价
<roylez> nyfair: 不知道我什么时候居然把 doomrl 给删了
<huntxu> roylez: 来个风骚的ruby教程
<roylez> huntxu: ruby -e 'puts "滚犊子"'
 * roylez 烧水灌热水袋去...
<huntxu> > puts "乐乐滚犊子"
<^k^> huntxu: nil
<huntxu> > "乐乐" + "滚犊子"
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 我这儿挺热
<^k^> huntxu: 乐乐滚犊子
<huntxu> 原来puts是没有返回值的
<huntxu> > "hamo" + ", 黑毛你来啦"
<^k^> huntxu: hamo, 黑毛你来啦
<huntxu> ruby真是高大上的语言
<roylez> > '毛黑'.reverse
<^k^> roylez: 黑毛
<roylez> > '毛黑渣'.reverse
<^k^> roylez: 渣黑毛
<hamo> ...
<roylez> hamo: 求推荐工作啊
<hamo> roylez: 求肉翻
<huntxu> qiao: 首席，您开完会啦
<qiao> huntxu: ...0.0
<qiao> huntxu: 哪什么首席。。
<qiao> huntxu: 拿着最低的工资。。
<qiao> 不比 iMadper|Dementia , iMadper|Dementia 你说呢。
<imtxc> > ('首席title高啊' + 'hamo' + 'qiao' + '求工作').reverse
<^k^> imtxc: 作工求oaiqomah啊高eltit席首
<roylez> > '黑毛渣' * 100
<imtxc> > ('+o)
<imtxc> > ('+o')
<^k^> imtxc: +o
<imtxc> ...
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: kick u in the jewel
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: jewel?
<nyfair> ('这也行').reverse
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 呵呵
<nyfair> >('这也行?').reverse
<nyfair> > ('这也行?').reverse
<nyfair> ...
<nyfair> 坑货！
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40697
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | 微软在新兴市场的困境 (@ solidot.org)
<onlylove> nyfair: k被踢掉了
<onlylove> nyfair: 你可以找adam的麻烦了
<nyfair> 。。。
<nyfair> onlylove: 找壕麻烦一时爽，被壕找麻烦可是要火葬厂的
<onlylove> nyfair: adam除了kickban其他是啥也不会，哦，不，还会赚钱
<onlylove> nyfair: 他kickban你的时候，就够他赚20W了
<onlylove> nyfair: 所以，他不会kick你的
<huntxu> > Time.now
<^k^> huntxu: 2014-08-12 14:53:43 +0800
<nyfair> > system('ls -l')
<nyfair> > exec ('rm -rf /')
<onlylove> nyfair: 你真狠……
<nyfair> > Time.now
<^k^> nyfair: 2014-08-12 15:01:30 +0800
<yunfan> > Time.now
<^k^> yunfan: 2014-08-12 15:03:49 +0800
<sig> > "/disco"
<sig> awww.
<nyfair> > 1+1
<^k^> sig: /disco
<sig> \o/
<^k^> nyfair: 2
<yunfan> > 9999.times{ 1+1 }
<^k^> yunfan: 9999
<yunfan> > 9999999999.times{1+1}
<^k^> yunfan: Timeout, 超时。。
<yunfan> 嘿嘿
<nyfair> > puts lambda {|ar| ar.each_index {|i| ar[i] = ( i == 0 ? 0 : (i == 1 ? 1: ar[i - 2] + ar[i - 1]))}}.call [0]*ARGV[0].to_i" 10
<nyfair> > 32.times{|y|print" "*(31-y);(y+1).times{|x|print" #{~y&x==0?"A":"."}"};puts}
<^k^> nyfair: 32
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu怎么看pps？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462937 abp不管用，youku还是有广告。看pps上的电影需要怎么设置？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hilario — 2014-08-12 15:15
 * onlylove 想找个理由放长假
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 做个手术
<iMadper> https://en.greatfire.org/android_dev
<^k^> ⇪ t: 招聘Android开发者 | GreatFire.org
<nyfair> iMadper: 这轮子网站给多少？
<iMadper> nyfair: 不知道诶.
<iMadper> nyfair: 上周末有轮子给我家门把手上挂了光盘...
<nyfair> iMadper: 缺钱啊，拿点美分也不错
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: ubuntu touch的细节实在太丑了
<huntxu> iMadper: 看来你已经被盯上了
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 你拿到机器了？
 * adam_magic_pack paypal里25$花不出去
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 软件啊, 跑在nexus上
<iMadper> nyfair: 乃来应聘?
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 用来干嘛的
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 壕，我买点糟糕物，你帮忙报销下
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 帮我买个游戏吧
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 能用paypal?
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 你自己也能玩，不吃亏
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 可以啊
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 我很少玩游戏, 智商不够
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 来给我普及下kernel的git workflow
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 没事，可以专卖罗姐
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • gcc怎么编译在多个文件夹下的文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462938 现在我写了一个main.c，里面使用了add.c中定义的函数，然后我在test.h中把函数接口声明了一下，并且放在了include文件夹下，main.c和add.c都在test文件夹下，之后使用gcc -L /home/yong/Projects/test/Include -o
<iMadper> freeflying: 候总要maintain linux tree了?
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 具体点?
<iMadper> linus tree了?
<nyfair> 以前我也用gcc，自从用上了vc之后就再也不碰gcc这坑爹玩意了
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: ICC吧
<iMadper> clang呀
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: icc编译速度慢得吓人
<iMadper> nyfair: clang
<nyfair> iMadper: clang的windows版不能直视
<iMadper> nyfair: win版呀, 那就vc顶呱呱呀
<freeflying> iMadper: I wish
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 比如第一次check代码怎么样做好，以后使用pull还是fetch呢
<huntxu> freeflying: 你只要出句声，gregkh也要靠边不是吗
<adam_magic_pack> http://imagebin.org/317360 大家看这个新头像如何?
<iMadper> freeflying: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNTQzNDUzNTg4.html  很赞
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 8分钟腹肌训练法（高清版）—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<iMadper> freeflying: 时间短, 很到位
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: checkout? 第一次clone啊
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: fetch是pull的分解动作
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 有什么不一样。。。
<freeflying> huntxu: 你们真能忽悠啊
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 以前的其实是copycat, 龙珠改里头的, 不是原版
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 我的年纪不是看七龙珠的
<freeflying> 遇到个诡异的事情，mac下clone了代码，居然有很多文件没有下来
<huntxu> 所以没看出区别
<iMadper> freeflying: 什么文件没有下来?? 怎么会...
<iMadper> freeflying: git是打包之后才传给你的...
<iMadper> qiao: 无聊呀
<qiao> iMadper: 有钱拿，你还无聊。。
<iMadper> qiao: 没有女学生呀
<iMadper> qiao: 羡慕你跟 wanglinux
<wanglinux> iMadper, DUPing
<qiao> iMadper: 这个你应该羡慕 wanglinux
<freeflying> iMadper: netfilter相关得很多文件名有大写字母的
<iMadper> wanglinux: 噗, 突然我就不羡慕你了
<iMadper> freeflying: 等我去看看哈
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 学nokia员工，上班开淘宝店，卖点威海特产，比如鱿鱼丝啥的
<wanglinux> iMadper, 我准备把管雪涛找到
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 以前那个好看点儿
<iMadper> wanglinux: 为啥?
<wanglinux> iMadper, 叫来咱们组嘛
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 现在这个天气这个新头像太热了
<iMadper> ... 人家可能是老师吧?
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 新头像是悟空刚学会瞬移技能时的
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 无聊
<mikecao> 苍井空也是老师。。
<imtxc> 对啊，我觉得开个淘宝店铺也挺好玩
<imtxc> 但不知道卖啥
<iMadper> mikecao: ... 早
<imtxc> 主要家里那边的特产没法卖，物流跟不上
<mikecao> iMadper, 你怎么知道我刚来
 * adam_magic_pack 准备把twitter换成真人头像
<iMadper> mikecao: ... ...
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 新疆人
<wanglinux> iMadper, 不一定，据intern说 老师都在干大项目
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 不好吧. 到时候人家跟你说阿拉伯语...
<wanglinux> 人家瞧不上kernel
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 乃和钱作对啊
<iMadper> wanglinux: 那你说, qiao 在干什么
<wanglinux> qiao, 你问他自个
<wanglinux> iMadper,
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 你还是别换了
<imtxc> 不对啊，之前找罗杰帮忙画头像的，丫人呢
<qiao> wanglinux: iMadper 你两慢慢gaoji吧。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 四川呢
<iMadper> qiao: 你去xx女学生去?
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 你换成真人头像以后会不会被和谐了。。。
<Destine> iMadper: 昨天到了吧应该？
<iMadper> Destine: 到了???
<iMadper> Destine: 哦, 到了
<wanglinux> iMadper, 准备让intern推荐一下管雪涛过来，
<iMadper> Destine: 是到了... 然后我说了jiero一顿...
<wanglinux> iMadper, 目前qiao需要2个助理
<iMadper> wanglinux: .... .... 不是我说你. 你找个水平比你高的去你们组, 有啥意思?
<freeflying> huntxu: 哎，我司默认编译的kernel毛都没，连netfilter这些都不搞进去
<mikecao> iMadper, 你当时推荐我的物流公司是什么来这？
<iMadper> mikecao: 物流?? 转运吧....
<Destine> iMadper: 嗯，你干嘛说他。
<wanglinux> iMadper, 人都是各有所长
<iMadper> mikecao: 顺风呀
<freeflying> Destine: cafetown的咖啡豆实在一般啊
<mikecao> iMadper, 恩，转运
<iMadper> Destine: 我让他安定好之前别去找那个妹子...
<mikecao> 哦。记错了。。 adam_magic_pack 你推荐的，哪个来这？
<freeflying> Destine: 你咋会买他们家的豆子呢
<wanglinux> iMadper, qiao 在嵌入式领域里，fgao比你们俩加起来都厉害
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: www.thunderex.com/Register.aspx?cs=jason&ref=adamlee
<alvin_rxg> Title: 用户注册_风雷速递 (@ fengleisd.com *FROM* thunderex.com)
<iMadper> wanglinux: 在所有领域, fgao都比我厉害很多
<iMadper> wanglinux: 任何领域
<huntxu> freeflying: 所以你要自己编译？？
<imtxc> qiao: 首席需要一个助理？
<iMadper> wanglinux: 除了吹水和吐槽
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 我的就是真人头像
<imtxc> qiao: 发微薄的还是下pron的
<freeflying> huntxu: 是啊，一堆的东西都没
<wanglinux> iMadper,hmm，其实 吹水也不一定输给你
<wanglinux> iMadper, 又不是没坚实过
<qiao> imtxc: 毛。。
<freeflying> huntxu: 连bridge都用不了
<nyfair> qiao: 首席首席，你家缺佣人么
<iMadper> ....
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 哪?
<huntxu> freeflying: 还能把这个也去掉啊...
<qiao> nyfair: o_O
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: twitter啊
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: gun
<qiao> imtxc: nyfair  你两应该问 iMadper  壕家缺拥人不。。
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 真的是
<freeflying> huntxu: 802.1d Ethernet Bridging
<freeflying> huntxu: 这个都没
<huntxu> freeflying: 一般发行版不会把这个也去掉的啊 =.=
<freeflying> huntxu: 我司这些人不是做发行版出身的啊
<freeflying> huntxu: 加上我司这些人也不是做发行版的
<freeflying> huntxu: rootfs串口上直接给你root自动登录了
<Destine> freeflying: 单纯地。。。喝过。没有买过。
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 好歹贵司的arm版本有个oobe
<huntxu> freeflying: 听起来很专业
<huntxu> 虽然我不是很明白，但是觉得很厉害
<freeflying> huntxu: 很不专业啊
<iMadper> 虽然我很是不明白，但是觉得很厉害
<huntxu> freeflying: 用处不同吧？就不是给人整网络用的系统吧
<freeflying> huntxu: 基本的东西别去掉啊
<huntxu> 精简嘛
<huntxu> 我自己的机器也不编译bridge
<onlylove> 今天firefox神奇的能打开imagebin了
<huntxu> freeflying: 虚拟机全用qemu的-net user
<yunfan> huntxu: 真人头像牛逼
<nyfair> qiao: 妹子壕怎么会缺佣人呢？
<qiao> nyfair: 壕都是不嫌佣人多的。。
<yunfan> 说起佣人  我刚才出门 就见到一帮女仆装
<iMadper> yunfan: 你看到的就是 qiao
<imtxc> qiao: 去黄山了
<imtxc> ？
<qiao> imtxc: 黄山 ？
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 我看了下你给的那个快递的服务条款 太霸道了
<yunfan> imtxc: 你把色大象的话当真了？
<imtxc> 。
<wanglinux> yunfan, 360?
<yunfan> imtxc: onlylove说你收快递都不用真名 还感觉你挺有觉悟的 想不到还是这么naive
<yunfan> wanglinux: 365?
<mikecao> 不用真名，难道用猴子请来的逗逼？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • UEFI下安装了win8和ubuntu14.04，还想再装个XP成三系统，该怎么做？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462940 UEFI下安装了win8和ubuntu14.04，还想再装个XP成三系统，该怎么做？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 星s — 2014-08-12 16:21
<yunfan> imtxc: 好奇你是固定用假名 还是每次换个名字
<wanglinUnix> i_mutex
<wanglinUnix> 一定是对这个函数特别了解
<imtxc> 固定啊
<yunfan> 效果没达到
<yunfan> 最好变换着名字来
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • ubuntu 14.04应用商店什么时候可以发布java1.6.0_35这个版本？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462941 我这里有个系统要用到JAVA1.6.0_35这个版本，什么时候可以发布呀？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 china system — 2014-08-12 16:38
 * adam_magic_pack 啦啦啦 头像迁移完毕
<adam_magic_pack> qiao: 你老板在sg玩得好爽啊
<iMadper> qiao: 你老板在sg玩得好爽啊
 * iMadper <- repeater.
<qiao> adam_magic_pack: iMadper  你两这基佬
<iMadper> ...
<iMadper> ...
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: ... .. ...
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 看看基蛙玩得多爽啊
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 羡慕嫉妒恨
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40700
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 物理学家创造出水箱“牵引波束”
<iMadper> 光纤不是早就可以了....
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 啥时候可以的?
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 你是特想姓李啊... 假名
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 主要是我有这么一张身份证。。。。
<imtxc> 小时候上网网吧老板给的
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: ....
<imtxc> iMadper: 推荐个钢笔？
<iMadper> imtxc: 78g
<imtxc> iMadper: link？
<iMadper> imtxc: 自己搜
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 你败家真是有一套
<imtxc> iMadper: 你真败家
<imtxc> iMadper: 我要便宜又大牌的
<iMadper> imtxc: 就78g呀
<iMadper> imtxc: 或者买施耐德的, bk402
<iMadper> imtxc: 十几块钱, 特别好用, 我用了一年多了
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 十几块钱的东西也算败家?!
<mikecao> 施耐德不是开关么
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 搞过装修的壕就是不一样
<iMadper> mikecao: 施耐德本来就是做笔起家的吧? 后来才有电气设备, 镜头, 电梯什么的.
<mikecao> iMadper, 不知道，我一直以为她是做开关的
<iMadper> mikecao: 就跟LG一开始就是做化工的, 后来才有的电视手机一样
<iMadper> mikecao: ...
<mikecao> 红帽的开关都是施耐德的，我真想把他们扣下来和我加的换换
<iMadper> mikecao: 施耐德的小电气设备确实不错
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 你败家真是有一套
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我又咋了...
<mikecao> 我本来想走公司看看定施耐德回便宜点，结果我错了，价格比市场上贵2倍！！
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我这个月信用卡到现在就花了40块钱...
<iMadper> mikecao: 直接京东吧
<mikecao> iMadper, 走团购
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 求paypal变现, 我给你充skype吧
<iMadper> mikecao: 这东西建材城大把假货
<iMadper> mikecao: 团购靠谱?
<mikecao> 恩
<iMadper> mikecao: 不过我家当时我买的西门子的. 用着也挺好, 略便宜一些
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 你败家真是有一套
<mikecao> 西门子比shinaide 贵
<mikecao> iMadper, 你败家真是有一套
<iMadper> ... ....
<mikecao> 西门子有三个系列
<mikecao> 有一个便宜的是贴牌的
<iMadper> mikecao: http://item.jd.com/203387.html  我买的
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 【西门子5TA01151CC1】西门子（SIEMENS）5TA01151CC1 双开单控 远景带荧光开关插座（雅白色）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:12.00
<mikecao> iMadper, 我忘了哪个系列了
<iMadper> mikecao: 当时特价, 9块钱一个
<mikecao> 就记得一工3个系列
<iMadper> http://item.jd.com/1016067630.html  施耐德更贵呀
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 施耐德（Schneider）开关插座面板 丰尚白色双开单控开关 带荧光【图片 价格 品牌 报价】-京东 价格:16.50
<iMadper> http://item.jd.com/1115893118.html  松下也贵
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 松下开关插座 二位单控 松下佳典纯系列开关插座双开单控双联两开单控 WMS503【图片 价格 品牌 报价】-京东 价格:16.00
<iMadper> mikecao: 西门子最便宜, 你不要黑我!
<mikecao> iMadper, 真的西门子比施耐德贵，我买的欧普的最便宜
<iMadper> mikecao: 你自己看价钱嘛
<mikecao> 你买的这个系列是贴牌的哪个系列
<happyaron> 妈的我老板说meeting today at 1530 UTC，卧槽时间都过了发你妹邮件啊
<happyaron> 还Be there or be on holiday.
<happyaron> 你妹啊你妹啊
<freeflying> iMadper: 施耐德现在的面板一般，性价比不如松下
<freeflying> happyaron: 你老板现在谁啊
<happyaron> freeflying: will cooke
<iMadper> freeflying: 你败家真是有一套   cc  adam_magic_pack
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 帮我买游戏啊混蛋
<freeflying> happyaron: wtf? 这哥们居然又回去了？
<mikecao> iMadper, http://baike.baidu.com/view/2415486.htm?fr=aladdin
<^k^> mikecao: ⇪ 西门子开关_百度百科
<happyaron> freeflying: 对
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: link?
 * adam_magic_pack 快下班了
<happyaron> freeflying: jasonW跑路他又回来了
<freeflying> happyaron: lol
<happyaron> freeflying: 这哥原来干嘛的
<freeflying> happyaron: ubuntu tv的
<happyaron> freeflying: 感觉很撸啊
<iMadper> mikecao: 这你都有研究...
<freeflying> iMadper: 我前些时候刚装修啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 那个钢笔真贵
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: www.dmm.co.jp/dc/doujin
<mikecao> iMadper, 刚是买开关的时候研究了半天
<alvin_rxg> Title: 同人ダウンロード - DMM.R18 (@ dmm.co.jp)
<mikecao> 那时候雄
<mikecao> ç©·
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: This page is not available in your area.
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 估计paypal也买不了
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 现在雌?
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 乖
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 壕啊，paypal里都有收入的
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 你开代理上去干嘛
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 手术怎么样? 有炎症么?
<nyfair> 屏蔽美国ip的
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 一不小新把你的症状说出来了
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 因为有群美国sb说萝莉不好
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 最近基娃怎么老去英国
<onlylove> iMadper: mikecao你们一群土豪，买德力西
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 有多少啊
<onlylove> iMadper: mikecao 买啥施耐德，有本事买ABB去
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 我用不了很多啊
<onlylove> iMadper: mikecao 欧姆龙也成
<iMadper> onlylove: 我没买施耐德呀
<mikecao> onlylove, 就是因为没本事猜这么比较哪个便宜阿
<mikecao> onlylove, 你以为我们都是 adam_magic_pack 壕阿
<onlylove> mikecao: 图便宜买德力西
<iMadper> onlylove: 欧姆龙有这种开关?
<mikecao> 我买的就很便宜了
<mikecao> 一个好像5块钱
<onlylove> mikecao: 你家的又不是工业的，要毛施耐德，德力西都够用，说难听的正泰都够用
<freeflying> iMadper: reeder2现在好使吗
<onlylove> mikecao: 你一个5块买的啥
<mikecao> 欧普阿
<iMadper> freeflying: 不知道是啥....
<mikecao> 用的很壕阿
<onlylove> iMadper: 你们说啥开关，给我个图看看
<happyaron> 卧槽那今天啥也玩不了了
<mikecao> 网线的比较贵
<mikecao> 三十多一个
<iMadper>  http://item.jd.com/1115893118.html
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 松下开关插座 二位单控 松下佳典纯系列开关插座双开单控双联两开单控 WMS503【图片 价格 品牌 报价】-京东 价格:16.00
<iMadper> onlylove: ^^
<iMadper> onlylove: 我家一开始的杂牌开关, 总是坏
<iMadper> onlylove: 就买了个9块钱的西门子...
<mikecao> 我石家庄的家里的开关是杂牌的，
<onlylove> iMadper: 鸿雁都不止9块
<mikecao> 用了十几年也没坏
 * adam_magic_pack 做了一百个健腹轮, 奖励自己一块饼干
<mikecao> 我装修房子之前的旧的
<mikecao> 用了10年也都没坏
<onlylove> iMadper: 这东西，欧姆龙应该有的
<iMadper> onlylove: 从没见过呀, 你搜搜?
<onlylove> iMadper: 不过不是主要产品，欧姆龙工业产品多
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack:  白做了
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 一块儿饼干顶400个
<palomino|working> http://item.jd.com/1023949410.html <-- 我买的这种样子的开关,不过是白色的.手感挺好的
<^k^> palomino|working: ⇪ 施耐德（Schneider）开关插座面板 丰尚三开单控开关 带荧光（沉醉金）【图片 价格 品牌 报价】-京东 价格:32.80
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: I have ABs, bia~**
<iMadper> abs就是破塑料
<iMadper> 有啥要炫耀的
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 用cat /proc/partitions 查看U盘分区 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462944 在redhat下输入cat /proc/partitions 查看分区，但只想查看U盘的分区如何操作 下面是我写的，但兼容性不好，有的能显示，有的不显示 cat /proc/partitions | tail -n 1 | cut -d " " -f 13 有的时候cat /proc/partitions | tail -n 1
<^k^>  ─> | cut -d " " -f 13能显示 有的时候cat /proc/partitions | tail -n 1 | cut -d " " -f 14能显示 如果兼容好的时候能显示sdb1， …
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 用cat /proc/partitions 查看U盘分区 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462945 在redhat下输入cat /proc/partitions 查看分区，但只想查看U盘的分区如何操作 下面是我写的，但兼容性不好，有的能显示，有的不显示 cat /proc/partitions | tail -n 1 | cut -d " " -f 13 有的时候cat /proc/partitions | tail -n 1
<^k^>  ─> | cut -d " " -f 13能显示 有的时候cat /proc/partitions | tail -n 1 | cut -d " " -f 14能显示 如果兼容好的时候能显示sdb1， …
<onlylove> ABB都有，找不到欧姆龙，难道人觉得民用没前途，不做了？
<beier> hi. everyone
<ofan> yo
<beier> It's time off work
<beier> I will go home
<beier> 有人吗？
<^k^> beier:点点点.  18:00
<beier> 你们用什么 客户端啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 我一直以为我公司的网管比较宽，突然发现你发的那网站被过滤了
<yunfan> onlylove: 哈哈
<beier> 什么网站
<beier> 我给你代理啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 所以我一直想扫透明代理
<beier> 什么叫做透明代理
<onlylove> beier: 自己搜squid去
<yunfan> 钻石就是一些排列不一样的碳而已  没啥好炫耀的
<onlylove> yunfan: 那不一样
<onlylove> yunfan: 把碳排列成那样需要水平的
<onlylove> yunfan: 好吧，貌似是高压
<yunfan> onlylove: 错 是需要能量
<nyfair> onlylove: 那也比蛋蛋开粑粑国代理结果发现人家把粑粑国ban了要好玩
<beier> 你们用什么客户端上irc啊
<nyfair> qq
<onlylove> web
<beier> 我现在在emacs下的erc
<yunfan> telnet
<beier> telnet都可以？
<beier> qq也可以玩irc ？
<yunfan> 可以  不信可以找个教材 用oftc做实验比较好
<yunfan> freenode除非你手速特别快 否则不要妄想用telnet
<nyfair> 可以 不信可以找个教材 用qqbot做实验比较好
<beier> qq咋弄？
<beier> mac下的qq也可以吗？
<nyfair> 可以，和qq客户端没关系
<nyfair> 新申请一个qq账号，绑定来做irc bot
<beier> nyfair: 哦哦
<beier> 下班了
<yunfan> 出门 晚上再来
<beier> 明天继续聊
<onlylove> happyaron: wzssyqa_ dd和新晋dd,啥时候ffmpeg重新回归啊
<imtxc> 色大象呢
<imtxc> onlylove: 还不下班？
<onlylove> imtxc: 我下班早了算我早退……我得捱到六点半
<imtxc> ....
<imtxc> 好吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 虽然我今天9点15打卡
<onlylove> imtxc: 按说我已经不算早退了
<imtxc> 那就走啊 onlylove
<imtxc> onlylove: 我目测得了帕金森了
<onlylove> imtxc: 我怕那东西不准……
<imtxc> onlylove: 手抖得完全敲不准键盘
<imtxc> 鼠标根本不能用了
<onlylove> imtxc: 别吓我，那不是老年人的问题么，你脉管炎吧
<imtxc> 不知道啊
<imtxc> 就突然觉得心慌
<imtxc> 然后各种发抖
<onlylove> imtxc: 刚想说腱鞘炎，貌似不是
<onlylove> imtxc: 你可能需要看医生，如果每天都这个时间的话
<imtxc> onlylove: 该锻炼锻炼心肺功能了
<imtxc> onlylove: 就今天下午
<onlylove> imtxc: 哦，那就好，如果每天这样，西医看不好的
<onlylove> imtxc: 偶尔这样你就该锻炼了
<imtxc> onlylove: 西医看不好？ 那怎么办
<onlylove> imtxc: 找中医，
<onlylove> imtxc: 因为每天这样是有规律的
<onlylove> imtxc: 这块是中医长项
<onlylove> imtxc: 前提是，那个中医，不是庸医
<onlylove> imtxc: 如果是……你自求多福吧
<imtxc> 目测窦性心率不齐
<imtxc> 狂跳
<onlylove> imtxc: 多大点事情，我也不齐
<onlylove> imtxc: 每次体检我都是窦性心律不齐
<imtxc> 好吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 医生只是让我每年检查一次，怕有毛病
<onlylove> imtxc: 你这个是暂时的，心律不齐一般是长期的
<onlylove> imtxc: 比方说，你突然大量运动，心跳也会加速，这个和不齐没啥关系，只是加速而已
<imtxc> onlylove: 我心率特别高来着
<imtxc> 不过今天这个感觉很少遇到
<onlylove> imtxc: 能多高，70多撑死了吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 幼稚
<onlylove> imtxc: 你可能需要喝水或者是别的
<imtxc> onlylove: 平时都要 80+
<onlylove> imtxc: 我记得正常人心律没那么高吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 对啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 哦，60到100
<imtxc> 今天这个情况只在某次考试前遇到过
<onlylove> imtxc: 你还是正常人
<imtxc> 第一次作弊来着？
<onlylove> imtxc: 紧张？
<imtxc> onlylove: 对啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 交感神经混乱了
<onlylove> imtxc: 肾上腺素多了
<imtxc> onlylove: 心狂跳，手抖
<imtxc> onlylove: 啊，那是需要………… 来一发？
<onlylove> imtxc: 安啦，休息下就好了
<onlylove> imtxc: 毛，看到肾上腺素就想到来一发……
<imtxc> 。。」
<onlylove> imtxc: 看来你确实需要来一发，不过你目前的条件不适合，所以，还是其他时间吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 你需要打一针安定吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 最近别熬夜，好好休息
<onlylove> imtxc: 我先下班，你继续奋斗
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 从12.04升级到14.04后出现的问题，求解决。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462947 下午开机后提示发行版升级，没仔细看就手贱点了确定然后更新了一下午，先是无法grub无法引导导致机都开不了，好不容易修复了，发现虽然现在是14.04了，但是还是有各种问题。问题
<^k^>  ─> 如下： 1，开机极慢，grub引导页面选了ubuntu后要先黑屏半分钟，然后才有动静。 2，系统设置坏掉了，如图 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M08/00/08/Cg-4WFI2qPKIdHrrAAJLaudImBMAALrFAD-J-gAAkuC576.jpg 俗话说高手在民间
<seagul> i'm comeing
<seagul> hello
<^k^> seagul:点点点.  20:34
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M05/06/08/Cg-4WlJWHnSINqMaAADeR0tUh5cAAMZEwF8lFIAAN5f247.jpg 分享图片
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • grub菜单选择ubuntu后光标闪烁大半分钟才开始启动桌面。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462950 今天刚从12.04升级到14.04，grub引导的file not found，屏幕亮度调节等问题都解决了，现在就剩下一个开机慢的问题。 具体是开机选择ubuntu后屏幕变黑，左上角光标闪烁个大半分钟后
<^k^>  ─> 开始启动桌面。也就是说比正常开机多了半分钟的黑屏。 应该不是网络的问题，登录到时候无线已经连上 …
<seagul> 怎么查找附近的ftp服务器
<acacio> ：Ｄ
<acacio> ｋｋ不是机器人吗
<seagul> 应该是啊
<seagul> 只不过这个bot比较猥琐
<seagul> 谁能告诉我怎么查找附近的ftp
<wulong710> 大家好。我现在用xfce4+debian. 发现xfce4-panel经常丢按钮。现在想把任务栏换成lxpanel. 现在在/etc/xdg/xfce4/xinitrc 结尾处添加lxpanel. 重启电脑后没有发现lxpanel，每次都要登录后执行lxpanel命令重启lxpanel
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • elementary OS新版本发布（不稳定版）2014.08.12 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462952 elementary OS上一次更新是今年4月1日， http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=457314 昨天它又更新了，已经被下载好多次了。 http://sourceforge.net/projects/elementaryos/files/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Kuka — 2
<^k^>  ─> 014-08-12 22:10
<TreeTop> 现在PPTP在天朝不好使了么？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么，打开任何网址，都会自动跳转到http://gd.chinavnet.com？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462953 任何网址，都是这样。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mivok — 2014-08-12 22:32
<mugebjgd> wulong710, 从来没遇到过
<mugebjgd> wulong710, 我这里xfce4用的好好的
<mugebjgd> wulong710, 3台机器
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 本人联想Y450笔记本 安装ubuntu后无法使用内置无线网卡进行WIFI连接 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462954 本人联想Y450笔记本 安装ubuntu后无法使用内置无线网卡进行WIFI连接 使用命令rskill list all 两个block均为NO 目前插着tplink外置无线网卡 连接WIFI 想知道怎么
<^k^>  ─> 解决 对了 无线网卡的硬件小开关也是打开的 指示灯能显示已打开 统计信息: 发表于 由 cavernyu — 2014-08-12 2 …
<wulong710> mugebjgd: 这样啊。看来我打开方式不对。两台电脑ubuntu 和 debian，换xfce4后任务栏都丢按钮。打开的软件一多，发现有的按钮就丢掉了。ubuntu任务栏换lxpanel就正常，debian换了就没用。
<n5914> 什么情况
<n5914> How are you  ?
<mugebjgd> wulong710, 我这里开个7个窗口 从来没遇到丢按钮  你说的按钮是快捷键 还是正在运行的程序？
<n5914> 是嘛？
<beier> 有人吗？
<^k^> beier:点点点.  22:48
<beier> 点点点 是什么意思
<wulong710> 是正在运行的程序。经常开修图，聊天，文本，IDE，终端。开七八个就丢按钮。丢失正在运行的程序按钮。任务栏也没有满。用alt+tab切换就能看到。
<wulong710> <mugebjgd>：现在试着在session startup里添加lxpanel开机启动。
<jiero> gebjgd:  孩子
<gebjgd> jiero, 你有孩子了？
<gebjgd> jiero, 恭喜你
<happyaron> jiero: 恭喜
<jiero> gebjgd happyaron  你们的孩子照片都给我看啊
<jiero> gebjgd happyaron 尤其是你们私生的
<gebjgd> jiero, 好吧  郭美美就是我的私生女
<jiero> gebjgd: 好吧。
<jiero> happyaron:  蓉蓉有没有拜访 gebjgd
<happyaron> jiero: 我还木有孩纸呢
<happyaron> jiero: 也没机会拜访哈哈
<jiero> happyaron:  噢
<stmsgebjgd> happyaron, 现在在哪儿呢
<gebjgd> knownbad, clipgrad真是神器
<gebjgd> knownbad, clipgrab真是神器
<knownbad> ?
<knownbad> 最近累翻了。
<knownbad> 你还有空下载这？
#ubuntu-cn 2014-08-13
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 今天安装了ubuntu14.04.1更新语言后，汉字成点阵字体了。怎么解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462961 RT。汉字成点阵字体了。怎么解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 qq420100523 — 2014-08-13 2:28
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M05/00/08/Cg-4V1I2p7aIM3TLAABsX8dxRF0AALrEQHhe4EAAGx3840.jpg 这样洗头再以不会被水淋到了
<beier> 有人吗？
<^k^> beier:点点点.  09:09
<beier> 上班了
<eexp> 谁有kvm的winxp或者win7的img
<beier> moring ,
<Kr_D> 问个问题
<Kr_D> 装virbox时出现找不到vboxdrv怎么办
<Kr_D> 。
<Kr_D> 怎么总没有人的
 * Kr_D  jump
<Kr_D> 装virbox出错，想找个人帮忙一下
<eexp> 只qemu-img了
<Kr_D> 什么？
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 求助，网站被人上传了个index.html，删除后又会重新出现 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462962 我的一个站被 人挂了index.html. 不管做什么什么操作，删除 ，修改权限 ，编辑 ，马上都 会重新生成，且文件只是 r-xr-xr-x， 这个 是怎么弄出来 的？ 有没有什么工具
<huntxu> eexp: 找你几个小弟代劳下就有镜像啦
<^k^>  ─> 可以扫描到那个在后台 运行的东西？？ 请高手 帮忙 啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 dcsky185 — 2014-08-13 9:35
<eexp> huntxu: 你有现成的？
<huntxu> eexp: 给你还不如你自己装个。。。
<huntxu> eexp: 几个G传到明天？
<eexp> 没qcow的格式的？
<eexp> iso都只找到一个2003的。
<huntxu> qcow2也要几个G。。。
<huntxu> xp可能小点，win7很鬼大
<eexp> 不会吧。精简版本，有点很小
<huntxu> 没装过精简的...
<eexp> 额。。7是大
<huntxu> 去深度下 lol
<Kr_D> 7很大
<eexp> nnnd 只是需要一个编辑器。没lin的
<huntxu> wine
<eexp> 不爽。
<huntxu> ...那没救，自己去装吧
<eexp> 现在不是kvm很好了？
<huntxu> 不用半个小时
<huntxu> 反正能用...
<eexp> 啥2分钟就安装完了,2003
<huntxu> ghost？
<huntxu> 哪有那么快
<wangli> iMadper|Sleepy, http://mprc.pku.edu.cn/~guanxuetao/
<^k^> wangli: ⇪ 北京大学微处理器研究开发中心index.jpg
<Kr_D> 那ubuntu很多人啊这里才八十
<eexp> 就这么快。
<huntxu> eexp: 不过我装的时候一般都用nfs上的iso，所以真不知道实际速度。。。
<huntxu> wangli: iMadper|Sleepy 拜rh双子星
<iMadper|Sleepy> huntxu: 为啥不包括 qiao?
<wangli> huntxu, 怎么又双子星？
<iMadper|Sleepy> wangli: qiao又wfh了???
<huntxu> iMadper|Sleepy: qiao 不在现场
<iMadper|Sleepy> huntxu: ...
<huntxu> iMadper|Sleepy: 他来了，就变三剑客
<wangli> iMadper|Sleepy, 没，刚来
<wangli> iMadper|Sleepy, qiao在开国际会议
<huntxu> iMadper|Sleepy: 有ruby教程没
<iMadper|Sleepy> wangli: 来这么晚? 首席的谱好大
<iMadper|Sleepy> huntxu: 有.
<huntxu> iMadper|Sleepy: 来一份
<iMadper|Sleepy> huntxu: meta programming ruby
<iMadper|Sleepy> huntxu: 你要什么格式的?
<huntxu> iMadper|Sleepy: 在线可以读的
<huntxu> 我只是最近在看Rails
<huntxu> iMadper|Sleepy: 顺带看看ruby而已，简单的写还是写得出来的
<iMadper|Sleepy> huntxu: https://github.com/vhf/free-programming-books/blob/master/free-programming-books.md#ruby
<^k^> ⇪ ti: free-programming-books/free-programming-books.md at master · vhf/free-programming-books · GitHub
<iMadper|Sleepy> huntxu: http://www.humblelittlerubybook.com/book/html/index.html
<^k^> ⇪ t: Mr. Neighborly's Humble Little Ruby Book
<iMadper|Sleepy> wangli: 首席qiao是绝对的重量级人物呀
<huntxu> iMadper|Sleepy: 后面这本好
<wangli> iMadper|Sleepy, 不能同意更多
<RainFlying> exfat 是不是额外存了很多信息？
<RainFlying> 351M 的 IRC 聊天记录挪到 NTFS 文件系统之后变成了 30M 了
<RainFlying> 难道是扇区大小的问题。。
<iMadper|Sleepy> RainFlying: 你保存了351M的聊天记录? 丧心病狂
<RainFlying> iMadper|Sleepy: 都是工作 channel 的信息
<huntxu> ntfs开了压缩吧。。。
<RainFlying> huntxu: 不开压缩。应该是扇区大小导致的。
<iMadper|Sleepy> huntxu: 恩, exfat一个扇区351M, ntfs的一个扇区30M, 他的文件总共1kb
<huntxu> RainFlying: 扇区大小在这么大文件底下不会有这么个影响。。。
<iMadper|Sleepy> RainFlying: huntxu: 完美解释有没有
<huntxu> RainFlying: ^^^ 参见此完美解释
<RainFlying> iMadper|Sleepy: 你不知道有些 IRC 会将每个 Channel 的每一天的记录都保存为一个文件么？
<iMadper|Sleepy> RainFlying: 我知道呀
<RainFlying> iMadper|Sleepy: 我看了下 exFAT 下基本上每个文件大小都是 128K，总共有 N 多个文件。 NTFS 下大多数都是 4K，部分 12K，数量一样。MD5 一致。
<iMadper|Sleepy> RainFlying: 我才不关心irc怎么保存文件, 我只是讲我的段子, 技术问题找 huntxu 讨论
<huntxu> exfat 128k =.=
<huntxu> 这是有多丧心病狂...
<iMadper|Sleepy> huntxu: 其实我的段子只是夸张了一点儿, 但是就是这么个意思..
<eexp> iMadper|Sleepy: 你的啥段子？
<imtxc> onlylove: 早 iMadper|Sleepy
<huntxu> RainFlying: exfat上限的cluster大小可以去到32M，但是没找到默认的大小是多少
<RainFlying> huntxu: 根据你的分区大小会有一个默认的 cluster size 的，因为大分区一般被微软认为是存大文件比较多，所以扇区会令人发指地大。 http://support.microsoft.com/kb/140365
<^k^> RainFlying: ⇪ Default cluster size for NTFS, FAT, and exFAT
<huntxu> RainFlying: 我也刚看到这个了。。。
<huntxu> 真是令人发指的大。。。
<eexp> huntxu: 给我编译一个64位的wine?
<huntxu> RainFlying: 不过这不叫扇区...叫cluster
<huntxu> 中文翻译是啥
<huntxu> eexp: 找qianhong去
<RainFlying> huntxu: 簇大小
<eexp> 族链
<eexp> 那是谁
<huntxu> eexp: 装个深度linux，不是说他们和crossover合作了嘛
<eexp> 那只xp吧。全部禁止下载了
<huntxu> eexp: fracting, 貌似不在...
<eexp> nnnd 说中文嘛。fract啥意思
<RainFlying> huntxu: 默认情况下 exFAT 只在移动设备上使用的，PC 机磁盘管理里好像不让格式化成 exFAT 的，我是直接 diskpart 里操作的。
<huntxu> RainFlying: 128k这个设计是脑袋被驴踢了吧 =.=
<huntxu> eexp: 是个人。。。
<huntxu> 的id
<eexp> ，
<RainFlying> huntxu: 人家这文件系统本来就是给你在移动设备上存小电影的。。。。
<huntxu> RainFlying: 0.0
<huntxu> RainFlying: 果然经验丰富
<RainFlying> huntxu: 我看 720P 和 1080P 的，画质太差的不看
<huntxu> RainFlying: 心中无码啊
<eexp> huntxu: 心中无码？祝你以后找不准位置。
<RainFlying> huntxu: 心中无码也不能让画质变好啊
<huntxu> eexp: 40以上的，才容易老花
<freeflying> happyaron, iMadper|Sleepy  贵司的utopic下我的鼠标居然不能正确的工作了
<eexp> huntxu: 你不是不熟悉位置嘛。lol
<iMadper|Sleepy> freeflying: .... 鼠标不能工作? utopic没用过
<iMadper|Sleepy> eexp: 恩, exfat一个扇区351M, ntfs的一个扇区30M, 他的文件总共1kb
<roylez> iMadper|Sleepy: 渣
<roylez> eexp: 神
<eexp> iMadper|Sleepy: 我又没和你说话。nnnnd
<eexp> roylez: 找到妹子了?
<iMadper|Sleepy> eexp: <eexp> iMadper|Sleepy: 你的啥段子？
<iMadper|Sleepy> eexp: 这个eexp不是你?
<iMadper|Sleepy> eexp: 你精分了????
<eexp> iMadper|Sleepy: 。。那么久的，你才冒一句。
<eexp> 是你的黄段子。你这叫啥段子嘛
<roylez> eexp: 啥
<eexp> roylez: 你不是专程去找妹子的嘛。
<iMadper|Sleepy> eexp: 你绝对精分了
<iMadper|Sleepy> eexp: 所以有"两个" ee
<freeflying> iMadper|Sleepy, 看来真要放弃贵司的东西了
<iMadper|Sleepy> freeflying: 放弃吧, 本来也不该用其实...
<iMadper|Sleepy> freeflying: 真是难...
<huntxu> freeflying: 本来也不该用哈哈哈哈哈
<freeflying> iMadper|Sleepy, huntxu  其实本来挺好的
<huntxu> freeflying: 还是用trusty吧
<iMadper|Sleepy> freeflying: 没觉得呀... 真心不好用
<freeflying> iMadper|Sleepy, unity真心适合码农啊
<huntxu> freeflying: 好歹也是lts
<iMadper|Sleepy> freeflying: 对, 用自己的wm, 别的都不好用.
<freeflying> huntxu, 算了,我还是等yosmite吧
<huntxu> ubuntu的命名总是让我深刻怀疑自己的英文水平。。。
<wiiw> 有奔头
<iMadper|Sleepy> huntxu: 对, 到底怎么读呀
<huntxu> iMadper|Sleepy: 你说ubuntu？有音标的啊 /u:'bu:ntu:/
<iMadper|Sleepy> huntxu: 我说中文呀
<iMadper|Sleepy> huntxu: 友邦托???
<iMadper|Sleepy> huntxu: 有奔头
<iMadper|Sleepy> huntxu: 优班图
<huntxu> iMadper|Sleepy: 没官方中文名啊。。。
<iMadper|Sleepy> huntxu: 见过无数版本了
<wiiw> 又不脱
<wiiw> 又不吐
<mikecao> 壕们早
<mikecao> 最近怎么改名了，以前不事叫乌班图
<iMadper|Sleepy> mikecao: 早, 土豪
<mikecao> 最后的哪个土豪是落款么 ：）
<huntxu> 哈哈哈哈
<iMadper|Sleepy> mikecao: 土豪你的中文越来越差了
<huntxu> 这个梗好
<huntxu> 落款
<mikecao> huntxu, 刚说完 iMadper|Sleepy  就把土豪放到前面了。。
<iMadper|Sleepy> mikecao: ... ... 重读小学去把你
<mikecao> iMadper|Sleepy, 我最高学历幼儿园阿，放学别走
<iMadper|Sleepy> mikecao: ...
<qiao> mikecao: 你敢调戏 壕 iMadper|Sleepy  。。
<freeflying> iMadper|Sleepy, drivers/misc/serdes/SRE_drv.c:308:83: error: macro "__TIME__" might prevent reproducible builds [-Werror=date-time]
<freeflying>      printk("mcss_mod version: %s, build time: %s %s\n", MC_MOD_VERSION, __DATE__, __TIME__);
<freeflying>                                                                                    ^
<freeflying> iMadper|Sleepy, huntxu  这个是啥错
<huntxu> 没见过这么高端的错误
<huntxu> iMadper|Sleepy: ^^
<iMadper|Sleepy> freeflying: 就是说如果你用了这个宏, 不同次的编译结果会不同.
<iMadper|Sleepy> freeflying: 然后你还开 -Werror=date-time了, 所以本来的警告变成error了
<mikecao> 1	 2014/08/05 05:09	 货物已出库,送往机场途中
<mikecao> 2	 2014/08/09 06:35	 航班已起飞
<mikecao> 3	 2014/08/11 05:29	 已入关，进入清关流程
<mikecao> 4	 2014/08/13 09:35	 已转入国内EMS派送，单号：1197227535801
<freeflying> iMadper|Sleepy, 我啥也没干啊,昨天还好好的
<mikecao> 百通很快阿
<iMadper|Sleepy> freeflying: .... linus的tree>
<iMadper|Sleepy> freeflying: linus的tree直接make??
<freeflying> iMadper|Sleepy,  今天只是打了个aufs3的不定
<freeflying> iMadper|Sleepy, 不是啊, 3.14的
<imtxc> yooooooooooooooo
<iMadper|Sleepy> freeflying: aufs怎么会影响这个不知道什么鬼的驱动...
<iMadper|Sleepy> freeflying: make RT_CFLAGS="-Wno-error=date-time"
<imtxc> mikecao: 啥转运这么快
<mikecao> iMadper|Sleepy, 美亚上买的鞋
<iMadper|Sleepy> mikecao: ....... ........
<freeflying> iMadper|Sleepy, 我都不知道这个SRE是暗杀的
<freeflying> iMadper|Sleepy, 同样的错误
<iMadper|Sleepy> freeflying: make CFLAGS="-Wno-error=date-time"
<iMadper|Sleepy> freeflying: 奇怪...
<freeflying> iMadper|Sleepy, 一样
<iMadper|Sleepy> freeflying: (⊙o⊙)…
 * iMadper|Sleepy <- 丢人现眼
<huntxu> 其实把这行给干掉就好了哈哈哈哈
<iMadper|Sleepy> huntxu: 对, 反正也只是打印一下而已.
<freeflying> 这个driver是干啥的呢
<iMadper|Sleepy> huntxu: 或者找到这个驱动, 直接不编译他就是了
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • ubutnu14.04 教你如何play on linux 下安装炉石传说Hearthstone http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462964 http://wenku.baidu.com/link?url=1OcSNqY ... 6I2PPxQuky 这是基本参考贴 安装好wine1.7和 playonlinux 按照教程和步骤来的话很顺利就打开了playonlinux 建议先安装wine1.7 我是按照http://www.linuxidc.com/Li
<^k^>  ─> nux/2014-08/105091.htm得PPA的方式安装好的，直接只用wine1.7 弄过炉石 很多问题。 然后我才找到了这个 http://www.p …
<huntxu> freeflying: 这好像是你补丁里面加的驱动，mainline没有
<freeflying> iMadper|Sleepy, 16核的及其只有四核能用, 内存又16G
<iMadper|Sleepy> freeflying: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SerDes
<^k^> ⇪ ti: SerDes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<freeflying> huntxu, openvswitch也进内核了啊
<huntxu> freeflying: 很早就有啊
<huntxu> freeflying: 不过那个近乎残废的模块，还是别用了
<freeflying> huntxu, nftable尝试过没啊
<freeflying> huntxu, 哦
<huntxu> 还是用官网出来的那个编译的模块，功能多又新
<huntxu> freeflying: nftables放在收藏夹里两个月了 TAT，还没看。。。
<freeflying> huntxu, NND,为了试个破docker, 搞了我两天了
<huntxu> freeflying: 找个现成能用的发行版啊。。。
<freeflying> huntxu, 内核啊
<huntxu> 那就不知道了，没试过docker freeflying
<freeflying> huntxu, 没那个发行版支持我的芯片
<huntxu> 这么高端 =.=
<RainFlying> onlylove https://clbin.com/ZLbTK7.jpg
<RainFlying> onlylove: https://clbin.com/lTDU1R.jpg
<RainFlying> 我了个大擦，你们都开始用 nftables 了我还不会用 iptables 呢
<freeflying> RainFlying, 赶紧学吧
<RainFlying> freeflying 学不会
<freeflying> 刷内核去
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • vbox虚拟XP不能上网！求解 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462965 linuxmint xfce 17系统，官网下载安装virtualbox 4.3.14，安装深度XP（非ghost）。已安装扩展包，也将用户名加入vbox组，可以挂载U盘等USB设备。但问题是无法上网（打不开网页，linuxmint已上网）。虚拟机网络连
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40710
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 专家认为外企有权说话，被反垄断部门解雇
<onlylove> palomino|working: 拜土豪马
 * palomino|working momo onlylove 
 * onlylove 拜 imtxc iMadper|Sleepy cherrot妹子壕
<iMadper|Sleepy> onlylove: 拜土豪
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40711
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 可正反接入的新型USB接口即将大规模投产
<onlylove> 毛，估计苹果那个电源接口又申请专利了，或者以太网的自动翻转有专利
<jiero> 拜 iMadper|Sleepy 土豪
<jiero> 拜 onlylove  土豪
<onlylove> jiero: 滚粗
<onlylove> jiero: 你妹子找到没
<onlylove> jiero: 没事别跟着 iMadper|Sleepy学坏
<jiero> onlylove:  我发现我本来就是笨蛋啊。
<jiero> onlylove:  找到了
<yunfan> i have came to shanghai
<jiero> yunfan:  赶紧的，被吃掉吧。
<yunfan> what?
<onlylove> yunfan: 不要用常人的思维理解 jiero
<jiero> onlylove:  。。。昨天幸好没说和我同居吧，原来我一直理解词语错误了 - 我只需要合租就好了啦
<onlylove> jiero: 你说同居也没关系
<jiero> onlylove: 。虽然没问题。
<nyfair> 蛤蛤
 * jiero 抱抱 nyfair
 * jiero 现在找工作找工作。。
<hamo> iMadper|Sleepy: 不错，我今天要站立编程了
<iMadper|Sleepy> hamo: 我也是呀
<iMadper|Sleepy> hamo: 架子赛高
<hamo> iMadper|Sleepy: 毛，你明明坐着
<hamo> iMadper|Sleepy: 赶紧把那个bot架到你服务器上
<croner> test
<^k^> croner:点点点.  12:19
<croner> robot?
<croner> 点点点
<croner> 大神在不在？
<wiiw> 估计以后手机充电可以正反插入。
<nyfair> 啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊
<nyfair> 我好兴奋啊！我好兴奋啊！
<croner> 为啥兴奋？
<yunfan> fuck cant use circ client
<yunfan> wiiw: iphone could do that
<imtxc> nyfair: 咋了
<wangli> nyfair, weiguan
<imtxc> hamo: 啥架子？
<imtxc> hamo: 给我瞅瞅
<hamo> imtxc: 没啥，他神经赛高
<hamo> imtxc: 他说是要发微博的
<imtxc> ...
<hamo> imtxc: 你等等就好了
<imtxc> 别人都坐着自己站着会不会太高调了
<hamo> imtxc: 所以我站在另外一个屋子了
<imtxc> hamo: 膜拜有独立办公室的豪
<nyfair> imtxc: 放心，程序猿对他人没有意识
<hamo> imtxc: 毛，我这是站机房了好呗
<yunfan> nyfair: buy me a lunch?
<onlylove> nyfair: 你怎么了
<onlylove> nyfair: 买啥了
<onlylove> c#真是个稀奇的东西，一台机器上好用的，到了另一台机器就死活和我说有问题
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • Ubuntu 12.04 关机很慢问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462966 [b]鄙人是用的联想thinkpad sl400装的ubuntu12.04，之前用开关机时间都不长，后来不知道什么原因，导致笔记本关机时间很长，测试过关机到屏幕黑屏居然需要5分钟，求救，求各位指导是什么原因，有什么方法，
<^k^>  ─> 重装除外。谢谢了。急急急！！！！！！！！！！ [/b] 统计信息: 发表于 由 lee520ly — 2014-08-13 12:26
<iMadper> qiao: 赞美首席.
<iMadper> qiao: 我现在达成了站立编程的心愿了
<qiao> iMadper: 赞个毛毛～
<iMadper> qiao: 堪称完美. 显示器够高, 键盘位置正合适.
<qiao> iMadper: 。。
<iMadper> qiao: 怎么了?
<qiao> iMadper: 完美个毛～
<iMadper> qiao: 怎么不完美了? 说来听听
<qiao> iMadper: 工资低。
<iMadper> qiao: 不要戳我痛处...
<qiao> iMadper: 这叫我的痛处吧。。
<iMadper> qiao: 我比你早来rh, 然后你是首席了, 我还是助理...
<qiao> iMadper: 。。
<cherrot> iMadper|brb: 首席是什么级别
<iMadper|brb> cherrot: 我现在是助理, 然后升级是工程师, 然后是高级工程师, 然后是首席
<nyfair> http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/w%3D580/sign=da2eb700b37eca80120539efa1239712/bc1b3bd12f2eb938f36f6bd1d6628535e4dd6f8b.jpg
<nyfair> > 1+1
<sevk> nyfair: 2
<nyfair> 囧，这个是马甲？
<nyfair> http://news.yahoo.co.jp/pickup/6126755
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ Yahoo!ニュース - PS4 9カ月で世界販売1千万台(2014年8月13日(水)掲載)
<freeflying> nyfair: 小心去喝咖啡
<onlylove> nyfair: kk偶尔会和主人合体
<onlylove> nyfair: 就和 alvin_rxg那个差不多
<nyfair> 怕毛，我换个马甲就行了
<onlylove> nyfair: 小心驶得万年船
<onlylove> nyfair: 人上了年纪了，胆子就越来越小了
 * hamo 老了...
<wiiw> 老了
<cherrot> iMadper|brb: 哦 空降的啊
<cherrot> iMadper|brb: 和我们分法一样  不过首席在我们这叫专家
<roylez> hamo: 黑毛黑了
<iMadper|brb> cherrot: 我们还有高级首席呢
<hamo> roylez: 基席渣了
<roylez> hamo: 黑毛白了
<cherrot> iMadper|brb: 搞基兽袭~
<nyfair> iMadper|brb: 这如此NB的title是怎么回事？
<roylez> hamo: $  >>>           hamo 老了...
<hamo> roylez: 是啊
<hamo> roylez: 跟 iMadper|brb 不能比
<roylez> hamo: 白了
<iMadper|brb> nyfair: 不知道呀, 目前我认识的最高等级的就是 qiao 了, 他是首席.
<nyfair> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40714
<nyfair> 这是男的吧
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 女性数学家首次获得菲尔茨奖
<qiao> iMadper|brb: =_=!
<iMadper|brb> qiao: 早, 首席
<nyfair> solidot这坑货页眉
<nyfair> 已经集中起来的权力不会由于创造它的那些人的良好愿望而变为无害。--弗里德曼
<nyfair> 白皮猪们千百年来都一直致力于中央集权
<nyfair> 它居然敢跟粑粑对着干
<iMadper|brb> hamo: JMicron是毛毛公司呀?
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac1334913
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 父母近亲结婚 花季女儿长出男性生殖器 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<imtxc> iMadper|brb: 啥
<imtxc> iMadper|brb: 啥桌子？
<iMadper|brb> imtxc: 空间大师的架子.
<imtxc> iMadper|brb: 听名字很酷
<iMadper|brb> ... ...
<imtxc> iMadper|brb: 你 wfh？
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • pc目录挂载到开发板 挂载不上 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462969 本人需要使用交叉调试 需要将 pc上的 /home/NFS目录挂载到 开发板 /mnt上 我自己在pc上 测试 可以让这个目录挂载到另一个目录下面 pc 和开发板是可以互相ping的 开发板执行 mount 命令就会直接说 fail
<iMadper|brb> imtxc: work from Lab
<iMadper|brb> imtxc: WFL
<imtxc> 听起来很屌
<iMadper|brb> imtxc: 我转行当SA了
<imtxc> o
<iMadper|brb> imtxc: 跟 qiao 不在一个组了
<imtxc> 好吧
<imtxc> iMadper|brb: 当SA能给首席的title不
<iMadper|brb> imtxc: 搬到机房了
<iMadper|brb> imtxc: 没有呀, 我是平级调动, 还是助理
<iMadper|brb> imtxc: title一个字都没变, 助理工程师
<imtxc> .....
<iMadper|brb> imtxc: 但是轻松了好多诶
<imtxc> 怎么着也应该是首席助理吧
<iMadper|brb> imtxc: 不再需要加班了
<imtxc> 马蛋
<imtxc> 以前也没见你加班过
<iMadper|brb> imtxc: 别闹了
<onlylove> iMadper|brb: 老司机求带
<iMadper|brb> onlylove: 带啥? 早就说让你来, 你不来敝公司呀
<iMadper|brb> onlylove: 我管理的不是用来当服务器的, 都是用来当测试机的.
<iMadper|brb> onlylove: 所以特别清闲.
<onlylove> iMadper|brb: 你不是说没sa职位么
<iMadper|brb> onlylove: 当时没有啊
<freeflying> im
<iMadper|brb> onlylove: 后来有, 我先来了呀
<freeflying> iMadper|brb: 舒适了那宏我的内核起不来了
<iMadper|brb> freeflying: 侯总~!
<freeflying> iMadper|brb: 编译倒是通过了
<iMadper|brb> freeflying: 只是一个printk呀
<iMadper|brb> freeflying: 不打印就起不来了???
<huntxu> iMadper|brb: HASH.to_json和JSON.generate(HASH)啥区别
<freeflying> iMadper|brb: 不知道啊，不懂kernel
<huntxu> hamo: ^^ 牛牛教我
<freeflying> iMadper|brb: load玩乐内核也不解压
<iMadper|brb> freeflying: 额, 得老司机 hamo 来解释了
<hamo> huntxu: 啥？
<freeflying> hamo: MOVE PC 0x10c00000
<kuromaru> 挖鼻孔人真少，。。。
<hamo> freeflying: 啥？
<huntxu> hamo: ruby =.=
<freeflying> hamo: 内核加载了，然后就挂在这里
<hamo> huntxu: 如比的问老司机 roylez 啊
<iMadper|brb> huntxu: HASH.to_json看起来是实例方法. JSON.Generate是类方法呀
<huntxu> 老司机不在 hamo
<hamo> freeflying: 你这个是汇编代码吧？
<freeflying> hamo: uefi里
<huntxu> iMadper|brb: 后塞雷
<iMadper|brb> huntxu: 比如你有一个HASH类的对象, h, 直接 h.to_json咯
<hamo> freeflying: 那就是根本没load嘛
<onlylove> nyfair: http://msdn.microsoft.com/zh-cn/library/d9s6x486%28v=vs.100%29.aspx
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛能看懂不
 * hamo maven太TM慢了
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 500 => Net::HTTPInternalServerError for http://msdn.microsoft.com/zh-cn/library/d9s6x486%28v=vs.100%29.aspx -- unhandled responsein get body
<hamo> freeflying: 0x10c00000 这个应该是你load内核的地址吧？
<onlylove> hamo: 你开发个mave干掉maven，看apache怎么嘚瑟
<iMadper|brb> hamo: 你开发个hama呀
<freeflying> hamo: 是啊
<hamo> freeflying: 那PC指向 0x10c00000 以后就没有了？
 * hamo 终于搞完了
<hamo> huntxu: 老司机来了
<freeflying> hamo: 没了
<freeflying> hamo: 就Hold在这里了
<hamo> freeflying: 也没有CPU异常？
<onlylove> nyfair: 算了，我数了数参数，发现ranorex数学不好
<hamo> freeflying: 比如非法指令什么的？
<huntxu> roylez: HASH.to_json和JSON.generate(HASH)啥区别
<freeflying> hamo: 啥都没有了
<hamo> freeflying: 以前那个kernel呢？
<freeflying> hamo: 以前得没问题
<freeflying> hamo: 操蛋啊，为了测试lxc+docker，搞了两天了
<hamo> freeflying: 我是说跳过去的第一条指令是什么？
<hamo> freeflying: 哈哈哈
<hamo> freeflying: 外包给我我给你搞
<freeflying> hamo: 就是这个啊
<kuromaru> 发现频道里就你3人在聊吧
<freeflying> hamo: 从nand里load kernel后就是这个啊
<hamo> freeflying: 不对，你这个是把PC指向内核load的地址
<hamo> freeflying: 然后应该就是内核代码了a
<nyfair> 罗罗娜 托托莉 梅露露
<hamo> freeflying: 你要搞docker
<hamo> freeflying: 的arm支持？
<freeflying> hamo: 没什么不对啊，先从nand里加载内核到memory里
<hamo> freeflying: 我是说MOVE PC 0x10c00000之后的指令
<hamo> freeflying: 应该是个jump
<hamo> freeflying: arm的应该叫b
<freeflying> hamo: 正常的时jump
<freeflying> hamo: 我这个kernel就卡在这里了
<hamo> freeflying: 你这个呢？根本就没有
<hamo> freeflying: 那就是kernel根本就没编对
<freeflying> hamo: 我只是加了aufs3得补丁
<freeflying> hamo: soc defconfig
<freeflying> +aufs3的补丁
<freeflying> hamo: docker这货非要aufs很麻烦
<hamo> freeflying: 谁说的
<hamo> freeflying: 现在有devmapper支持了
<hamo> freeflying: 还有btrfs
 * hamo 不知道btrfs的支持完成每
<hamo> freeflying: dev mapper貌似是帽帽贡献的
<freeflying> hamo: 你确定？
<hamo> freeflying: 等我给你找
<nyfair> 啥？我当初删掉Linux的时候不就早支持btrfs了？
<nyfair> 你跟我说现在还没好？
<freeflying> nyfair: 乖乖
<onlylove> nyfair: http://www.cnhuadong.net/system/2014-8-13/content_1159676.shtml
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 台湾专家:大陆人买不起电脑 所以他们只能用手机上网！_华东在线
<onlylove> hamo: opensuse已经用btrfs做default fs了
<onlylove> hamo: 你需要update以下了
<freeflying> hamo: 希望uefi在服务器上早日一统江湖
<hamo> freeflying: 我不希望
<nyfair> onlylove: 这新闻下面的广告是怎么回事？
<freeflying> hamo: 为啥呢
<hamo> onlylove: 我说的是docker的btrfs的支持
<hamo> freeflying: 过了
<onlylove> hamo: 哦……我想多了
<freeflying> hamo: uefi+acpi多好啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 我不care
<hamo> freeflying: aarch64支持acpi了？
<freeflying> hamo: 必须得啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 这是今天用度娘的时候发现的
<onlylove> nyfair: http://www.baidu.com/s?tn=monline_dg&f=8&wd=%E5%A4%A7%E9%99%86%E4%BA%BA%E4%B9%B0%E4%B8%8D%E8%B5%B7%E7%94%B5%E8%84%91&ie=utf-8&rsv_dl=0_right_hotlist_6852
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 大陆人买不起电脑_百度搜索
<freeflying> hamo: 目标是根x86一样一样得
<hamo> freeflying: 那为啥kernel里还有dts?
<freeflying> hamo: aarch32的
<hamo> freeflying: 我说arm64的
<hamo> freeflying: https://github.com/docker/docker/tree/master/daemon/graphdriver
<^k^> ⇪ t: docker/daemon/graphdriver at master · docker/docker · GitHub
<onlylove> nyfair: 我觉得弯弯太可爱了
<hamo> freeflying: 这几个不知道都完工了没有
<hamo> freeflying: 至少aufs和devmapper都完了
<freeflying> hamo: https://wiki.linaro.org/LEG/Engineering/Kernel/ACPI/AcpiOnArmV8FvpUefi
<^k^> ⇪ t: LEG/Engineering/Kernel/ACPI/AcpiOnArmV8FvpUefi - Linaro Wiki
<freeflying> hamo: 它之前就支持aufs啊
<hamo> freeflying: 对啊
<hamo> freeflying: 所以你可以试试devmapper
<freeflying> hamo: 问题是aufs很难进kernel mainline啊
<hamo> freeflying: 你想嘛，rhel 7支持 docker但是没有aufs 所以肯定有另外的办法
<hamo> freeflying: 这个就是redhat贡献的
<hamo> freeflying: 貌似还是需要dtb
<hamo> freeflying: 你给我看这个wiki里还是说需要dtb
<freeflying> hamo: 这个貌似比较老乐
<hamo> freeflying: https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/tree/arch/arm64/boot/dts?id=refs/tags/v3.16
<^k^> ⇪ t: kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git - Linux kernel source tree
<hamo> freeflying: 还是一大堆dts
<hamo> freeflying: 哎
<hamo> freeflying: 现在的机制就是把device tree从内核里拿出来了
<hamo> freeflying: 其他还一样
<freeflying> hamo: 都是arm和apm的
<hamo> freeflying: 貌似不是
<hamo> freeflying: 这个机制应该还是没变
<freeflying> hamo: 大家现在都想把隐藏的东西做到uefi里去
<nyfair> onlylove: 这就是你的问题了，湾湾那位教授的逻辑很浅显。大陆手机上网更多 && 电脑比手机贵 -> 天朝人民买不起电脑
<onlylove> nyfair: 肾机比电脑贵多了
<nyfair> 屁股坐正了，这种思维挺正常
<nyfair> 你看如今的各种记者公知五毛美分
<onlylove> nyfair: 实际上，地铁公交上，移动设备比电脑便携多了
<nyfair> onlylove: 那你去说服那个教授啊，我知道他的逻辑不完善，但不代表不能做出这种推论
<onlylove> freeflying: 然后过了没多久，uefi里面塞满了各种奇怪的东西 cc hamo
<onlylove> nyfair: 我只是就着茶叶蛋的事说事而已
<iMadper|brb> uefi里面已经有很多奇怪的东西了... 比如带时区的时钟...
<onlylove> nyfair: 弯弯的优越感优越到可爱
<nyfair> 湾湾对大陆最大的偏见在于觉得大陆人都被土共洗脑了
<imtxc> iMadper|brb: 百通这次又坑了不少人
<onlylove> nyfair: 好像弯弯什么东西都比大陆普及
<iMadper|brb> imtxc: 怎么了?
<nyfair> 可事实上，一个淘宝包邮就够收买湾湾人心了
<onlylove> nyfair: 每天早上吃茶叶蛋的时候，我就在想，丫的弯弯有没有吃不起的
<imtxc> iMadperrrrr: 好多人的东西等了一个多月告诉没法运了，让换线路或者换转运或者退货
<onlylove> nyfair: 10块软妹币？
<iMadperrrrr> 为啥?
<iMadperrrrr> imtxc: 为啥??
<onlylove> nyfair: 这么容易？
<happyaron> iMadperrrrr  imtxc 拜见妹子壕
<imtxc> iMadperrrrr: 厦门海关不清关电子产品了
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜见萌萌哒妹子壕
<iMadperrrrr> happyaron: 拜见什么都壕
<onlylove> nyfair: 哦，不对，送到弯弯不是10块……
<iMadperrrrr> imtxc: .. .. 为啥???
<imtxc> happyaron: 拜见壕
<happyaron> iMadperrrrr: 我什么都不壕
<iMadperrrrr> imtxc: 那是被海关坑了, 不是百通的责任吧?
<imtxc> iMadperrrrr: 他们网站上那么说的，没说原因
<happyaron> imtxc: 拜当当去
<imtxc> i
<imtxc> iMadperrrrr: 等了一个多月才通知的
<iMadperrrrr> imtxc: 我的快递还飞机上呢, 飞了两周了, 绕地球4圈儿了都
<imtxc> //
<happyaron> 冻死我了妹的
<happyaron> 才半个月就冷成这样
<jiero> 我。
<jiero> 不相同。
<jiero> 不想动
<happyaron> jiero: 你不是已经去了么
<happyaron> jiero: 又怎么了
<jiero> happyaron: 过来了，找工作。又是难事
<jiero> happyaron: 没有想干的。
<leeeee> ==
<jiero> leeeee:  小leeeee
<freeflying> happyaron: 花了三天时间，终于把照片从贵司服务器上拉回来了
<jiero> leeeee:  小李子
<jiero> leeeee: 到了成都了，到处都是年纪小小出来耍耍的
<jiero> leeeee: 和我完全不同
<leeeee> 你难道不够幼稚么
<leeeee> 挺好啊
<leeeee> 我觉得四川不错 我想到那里生活  我妈不让
<jiero> leeeee:  出门，一条街都是女子时尚店
<jiero> leeeee: 一条街我都买不到便宜的浴室用拖鞋 - 男
 * cherrot 谁那招PHP开发 或者Go/python ...
<happyaron> jiero: 让 leeeee 好好劝劝你
<leeeee> 淘宝随便买啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 是么加油
<jiero> happyaron: 劝我什么？
<leeeee> 我可没时间劝他
<happyaron> cherrot: 萌萌哒妹子壕想跳槽了？
<cherrot> happyaron: 嗯
<cherrot> leeeee: long time no see  你刚才私聊我了？
<happyaron> cherrot: 来我司吧好像搞cloud的都在折腾go呢
<imtxc> leeeee: 小乐子
<cherrot> happyaron: 招新手不
<happyaron> cherrot: 不明细节啊，只是听说……
<leeeee> 我也不知道怎么跳的啊
<jiero> leeeee: 。什么乱乱的
<leeeee> imtxc：跑步哥你好
<imtxc> happyaron: 咋没见你晒图呢
<imtxc> leeeee: 咦，你咋知道我跑步了
<imtxc> 哦，微信啊
<happyaron> imtxc: 忙着干别的没时间整理
<leeeee> jiero：什么乱乱的
 * imtxc 坐等 happyaron 背不动 5d3 然后出手
<happyaron> imtxc: 有空就会整理点，别急
<jiero> imtxc: 。。
<happyaron> imtxc: 背得动，越背身体约好，约背得动。
<happyaron> 越
<imtxc> ……
<happyaron> wtf这是输入法词频bug么……
<happyaron> 不记录用户词组就这样么。
<jiero> imtxc: 这里成批从青藏回来，去青藏的
<imtxc> happyaron: 少约点就没事
<imtxc> jiero: 对啊
<happyaron> imtxc: wtf……
<jiero> imtxc: 几乎没多少背着大相机
<imtxc> jiero: 骑车啊，步行啊
<imtxc> jiero: 当然了，那帮货连TT都不背，还背相机
<jiero> imtxc:  tt是啥？
<nyfair> 蛤蛤
<hamo> happyaron: cloud搞go?
<nyfair> 主持人：为什么大陆会比较习惯用手机上网，跟台湾不太一样？
<nyfair> 嘉宾：这个牵涉到大陆的用户他们的结构。比方说台湾这边因为上网一直很成熟，普及率一直都是九十几。但是大陆这边因为他们的贫富差距很大，那有一些蓝领阶级，他可能买不起...以前可能买不起电脑，当然以前没有智慧型手机，那就用一般的手机。
<nyfair> 所以他们很习惯在通勤的时间用个小手机，然后看电子书、看一些小说等等。那现在进入到智慧型手机的时代，他们更一样，就切换过去。所以他们在手机上的商机会更大，他们使用的也更普遍。
<leeeee> nyfair：你去cj回来了？
<imtxc> jiero: 冈本003啥的，他们不就是去雪山思考人生、然后打炮的么
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 你觉得不是 ？
<jiero> imtxc: 你才是打炮党吧
<jiero> imtxc:  我不知道，看起来我不知道
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> jiero：你可以多吃点好吃的
<imtxc> jiero: 得了，去大理去丽江去香格里拉去西藏的，不就那一个目的么
<jiero> leeeee: 结果她不敢吃辣
<leeeee> jiero：好好待在那啊 白白
<leeeee> 我下啦 各位~~
<jiero> leeeee:  白白
<jiero> imtxc:  ?
<imtxc> jiero, happyaron 话说昨晚在朋友圈儿看见一妹子拿手机拍的图，我一下子惭愧得不敢拿出相机了
<jiero> imtxc: 有么。。。你能脑袋再长些锈么
<jiero> imtxc:  自拍？
<jiero> happyaron:  怎么说，家人让我注意着点，别被盗了
<nyfair> 我等嘉里敦大学毕业的怎么会去CJ?
<onlylove> happyaron: 你就别坑l5e了，我现在还在被jiero 骚扰呢
<nyfair> onlylove: 你看我摆脱jiero不是分分钟么？
<jiero> onlylove: 也是啦。。。
<imtxc> 我也摆脱 jiero 了
<jiero> nyfair: 我没请你做什么事啊。。。
<jiero> 好吧。。。
<onlylove> nyfair: 求你去推到jiero
<happyaron> imtxc: 那帮货要带也是可乐标吧
<imtxc> jiero: 对了，你帮我画的头像还没思路么
<onlylove> imtxc: 你去推到也成
<nyfair> jiero: 你找我私聊次数还不多？
<happyaron> hamo: 应该是有不少用go的吧
<happyaron> jiero: 那就注意点
<happyaron> onlylove: 好的
<jiero> nyfair: 大约onlylove的 1/20
<jiero> 。
<imtxc> 1/20 .....
<jiero> nyfair: 你要理解 onlylove
<imtxc> onlylove: 同情你
<jiero> imtxc: 差不多是你的 1/20
<jiero> imtxc: 也是啦。
<imtxc> ......
<jiero> 其实很少找 nyfair
<onlylove> imtxc: 同情有毛用，能当饭吃？
<jiero> happyaron: 嗯。结果是要求我立刻找房住下，把我的值钱东西交给她保管。。。
<jiero> 晕死了。。。
<onlylove> nyfair: 我发现那个参数重载的问题，大概可能是win7的bug，因为一台机器好用一台不好用，好用的那个更新了
<happyaron> jiero: 这没啥问题吧
<happyaron> jiero: 我觉得挺好啊
<jiero> happyaron:  对我来说没有意识到。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 未来媳妇管钱……
<happyaron> jiero: 给了么赶紧给
<happyaron> jiero: 然后速度找地方住下
<happyaron> jiero: 还在IRC上废话神马
<nyfair> http://codeforces.com/blog/entry/13247
<nyfair> 保安保安，病患逃出来了
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ Codeforces Round #259 - Codeforces
<onlylove> jiero: 然后以没钱吃饭为由蹭饭
<happyaron> jiero: 没交或者没地方住的话，这里不欢迎你
<jiero> happyaron: 。。。onlylove 。。。
<onlylove> 我觉得我应该要个windows更新server，这50K的速度太蛋疼
<microcai> 来灌水啦
<jiero> microcai: 灌水冲洗发水还是大便？
<microcai> ..... ...
<kuromaru> ..
<nyfair> 踢了踢了
<kuromaru> 没看懂
<kuromaru> 都上班呢？
<macroniu> what
<feiyin> :-D
<macroniu> feiyin:煤老板好
<feiyin> macroniu: 土豪好
<fivesheep_> nyoyo
<jiero> imtxc: http://bbs.rayi.cn/thread-499205-1-1.html
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 索尼a7r，a7，a5000，a6000免费带回家体验 - 活动发布区 - 锐意社区 - Powered by Discuz!
<freeflying> fivesheep_: 妹纸很靓啊
<palomino|working> where is 靓妹?
<jiero> palomino|working:  破马儿破马儿
<palomino|working> ?_?
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<feiyin> 。。。。。。。。。。。
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<palomino|working> ....
<roylez> palomino|working: 崇拜我吧？
 * palomino|working slaps roylez 
 * hamo momo palomino|working 
 * palomino|working momo hamo
 * palomino|working slaps roylez again
<imtxc> jiero: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<roylez> hamo palomino|working 神经蛙与欢乐马？
<palomino|working> ...
<roylez> hamo palomino|working 你俩 Yoooooooooooo 了
<palomino|working> 你妒忌了 roylez
 * palomino|working 轻抚 hamo
<onlylove_> 我刚掉线了1分钟，这一分钟发生了啥
<imtxc> jiero: 这种体验确定不是骗押金啥的？
<imtxc> jiero: 到时候进一颗灰告诉你扣钱
<imtxc> jiero: 各种理由扣
<jiero> 是骗押金的啊。没说不是啊
<onlylove_> jiero: 天下没有免费的午餐
<jiero> imtxc:  不骗的就是亚马逊了。我今天本来打算换掉我的箱子，一看，退还期是到下个月9日，所以不着急了
<jiero> onlylove_: 有啊。
<jiero> onlylove_: 只是这次交换后未必有下次
<roylez> hamo: acpi_listen可以捕捉到，但是acpid没办法指定执行程序，遇到过吗？
<hamo> roylez: 没折腾过acpi
<hamo> roylez: acpid
<roylez> hamo: 渣滓
<hamo> roylez: ...
<jusss> hi all
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  16:12
<imtxc> jiero: 啥箱子
<roylez> hamo: http://jandan.net/2014/08/12/athens-olympic-10years.html
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 十年后的雅典奥运会场馆
<jiero> imtxc:  http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/B007VLIBAM/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ American Tourister 美旅箱包 中性 拉杆箱 黑色 20 89Z*09001: 亚马逊中国: 皮具箱包
<jusss> roylez: 主席
<jiero> jusss: 渣滓
<jiero> jusss: 最合适你的 nick
<jusss> jiero: 我惹你了？这么讽刺我
<jiero> jusss:  不是啊。我没讽刺你，只是叙述
<onlylove_> jusss: 他连合租和同居都分不明白
<onlylove_> jusss: 你和他较劲不是自找无趣
<jusss> jiero: 我能说你只是出生比我好点吗？你个败家子
<roylez> jusss: http://jandan.net/2013/08/16/3k-documentary.html
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 摄影：深入3K党的神秘世界（11p）
<palomino|working> O_o 3k党
<roylez> palomino|working: 你就安心当你的汉堡肉吧
<onlylove_> imtxc: 对了，你说有个妹子手机拍的让你不好意思拿相机，图看下？
<jiero> jusss: ？比较啥都好啦。我确实是败家子哈。
<palomino|working> ... roylez
<imtxc> onlylove_: 朋友圈儿里面来着
<roylez> palomino|working: 接受命运的安排，这样你才能获得安宁
<imtxc> palomino|working: 是啊
<onlylove_> imtxc: 上传到图床
 * jiero 一下午打死了8只蚊子
 * palomino|working 拿蚊子喂 roylez 
<onlylove_> jiero: 我不知道怎么说，但是，如果你不知道一个词的确切含义，请不要乱说
<macroniu> 求教个问题
<macroniu> 有个py文件abc.py，第一行是from . import xyz
<macroniu> 这个点是指运行时的目录还是abc.py所在的目录？
<jiero> onlylove_:  嗯。
<onlylove_> macroniu: xyz所在的包
<wiiw> http://www.120ask.com/question/2008-10-27/5021122.htm
<^k^> wiiw: ⇪ 有人知道埃博拉病毒原理和图示吗_快速问医生_搜索更多专家答案_有问必答
<wiiw> jiero: 点蚊香吧
<jiero> wiiw: 不希望有味道呢
<wiiw> 买个抓蚊子的机器
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 关于BAMBOO画板无法驱动X Window报错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462971 如题今天想来画图将画板接上之后X Windows闪退 startx无法启动 纪录 ~/.local/share/xorg/Xorg.0.log Code: [    34.297] (II) Wacom Bamboo Pen Pen: type not specified, assuming 'stylus'. [    34.297] (II) Wacom Bamboo Pen Pen: other types wil
<^k^>  ─> l be automatically added. [    34.297] (--) Wacom Bamboo Pen Pen stylus: using pressure threshold of 27 for button 1 [    34.298] (--) Wa …
<freeflying> hamo: 贵司的一个assignee还在扯淡docker这那得，还要搞cgo，我直接跟丫说哥已经在板子上跑起来docker了
<freeflying> lol
<hamo> freeflying: 赞
<hamo> freeflying: 践踏他们
<iMadperrrrr> freeflying: 践踏他们
<freeflying> hamo: 话说这帮老外的效率是真低啊
<hamo> freeflying: 那必须的
<hamo> freeflying: 活该经济危机
<freeflying> lol
<onlylove_> freeflying: hamo 没需求而已
<wiiw> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=37689531058
<^k^> wiiw: ⇪ 包邮 春笑灭蚊灯 灭蚊器 家用正品 孕妇婴儿驱蚊器灯 静音无辐射-tmall.com天猫
<jusss> onlylove_:  求收留，
<onlylove_> jusss: 收留毛，没见北京开始清理群租了
<onlylove_> Mr-buyaolian: 还有，你没事到外包公司，锻炼自己么？
<Mr-buyaolian> onlylove_: 我现在就是在这样一个公司
<wiiw> 群租容易传播疾病
<onlylove_> Mr-buyaolian: 啥公司？软通还是博彦，或者博辉？
<onlylove_> wiiw: 整租你租得起？
<wiiw> 特别是最近的 埃博拉病毒
<wiiw> 特别是夏天
<onlylove_> wiiw: 整租你租得起？
<onlylove_> wiiw: 整租你租得起？
<wiiw> onlylove_: 我租乡下的
<Mr-buyaolian> onlylove_: 一个从财务软件公司拉出去接私活的小公司，我今天第一天
<onlylove_> wiiw: 你上班用多久？
<wiiw> :(
<Mr-buyaolian> onlylove_: 人家给1k
<onlylove_> wiiw: 再说了，就算乡下的，你少说得2K吧？
<Mr-buyaolian> onlylove_: 好尼玛高的工资呀
<onlylove_> wiiw: 埃博拉病毒，现在仅在非洲埃博拉发现，所以叫埃博拉
<wiiw> onlylove_: 可能政府怕内地出现，先做预防吧
<onlylove_> wiiw: 你不用替政府操心
<wiiw> 每年夏天好像都有病毒出现
<onlylove_> wiiw: 他们还没傻到那个份上
<Mr-buyaolian> wiiw: 动物交配的季节
<onlylove_> wiiw: 倒是你，没事吓唬人，小心被举报
<wiiw> Mr-buyaolian: 可能这病毒是动物身上来的
<Mr-buyaolian> onlylove_: 我做好被辞退的准备了
<onlylove_> Mr-buyaolian: 无所谓
<Mr-buyaolian> onlylove_: 最好干完一个月，发我1K才辞退
<onlylove_> Mr-buyaolian: 什么地方发1K，北京最低的貌似不是1K
<Mr-buyaolian> onlylove_: 以后我也要学会厚脸皮，死活不自己辞，就赖着，被辞，反正有工资就行
<Mr-buyaolian> onlylove_: 大石家庄
<wiiw> onlylove_: 乡下空气好啊
<onlylove_> Mr-buyaolian: 自己辞，你脑袋坏掉了，除非找好下家或者实在受不了
<onlylove_> wiiw: 帝都哪里都差不多
<wiiw> onlylove_: 那就南下
<Mr-buyaolian> onlylove_: 我上次就是被折磨的受不了才辞的，尼玛让我白天黑夜的上班，整整干了一天一夜，受不了，辞了
<wiiw> Mr-buyaolian: 有这样的老板的啊？
<onlylove_> Mr-buyaolian: 你找工作找靠谱点的
<Mr-buyaolian> wiiw: 有
<Mr-buyaolian> onlylove_: 木有找到呀
<onlylove_> Mr-buyaolian: java会不会
<Mr-buyaolian> onlylove_: 不会
<wangli> iMadperrrrr, 水知道怎么刻录光盘呀
<wangli> onlylove_,
<wangli> imtxc,
<Mr-buyaolian> wangli: 做个iso文件得了
<onlylove_> Mr-buyaolian: ajax呢
<Mr-buyaolian> 尼玛这两天被iso烦死了
<onlylove_> wangli: 首先，你要有刻录机和可写碟片
<wangli> Mr-buyaolian, 是要刻录一个OS系统盘
<wangli> onlylove_, 有
<onlylove_> wangli: 你用的是KDE么？
<wangli> 不是
<Mr-buyaolian> onlylove_: 就会C scheme 别的不会，你推荐我2个吧，我学习下
<wangli> cdrecord -scanbus
<wiiw> wangli: iso文件上面右键， burn
<onlylove_> wangli: cdrecord可以啊
<onlylove_> wangli: 我没用过，我都是在windows下面烧的，很少用光盘，啥事情非要用CD
<Mr-buyaolian> onlylove_: chroot一个系统用iso和用grub2引导iso按照系统是一个东西吧
<wiiw> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<^k^> ⇪ t: BurningIsoHowto - Community Help Wiki
<onlylove_> Mr-buyaolian: 看不懂
<onlylove_> Mr-buyaolian: 最近一期内推是腾讯的，要手游测试
<Mr-buyaolian> ...
<wiiw>      cdrecord -v -pad speed=1 dev=0,0,0 src.iso
<onlylove_> Mr-buyaolian: 还有前端
<onlylove_> Mr-buyaolian: 啥php .net啥的
<Mr-buyaolian> onlylove_: 你咋不去
<wangli> wiiw, onlylove_ 扎天，可以刻录了
<onlylove_> Mr-buyaolian: 我现在在搞c#
<wiiw> speed=1 ...
<wangli> 点击右键  然后buru
<wiiw> 哦
<Mr-buyaolian> wiiw: mount -o loop bla.iso xxx 然后可以直接chroot过去不？
<onlylove_> wangli: 那应该是个b开头的？我记得gnome有那么个套件
<wiiw> Mr-buyaolian: 应该可以吧
<wangli> onlylove_, 但是命令行试了老半天 总是出错
<wiiw> 我只在安装gentoo时，用过chroot
<onlylove_> Mr-buyaolian: 你知道chroot是啥不
<wangli> 还是图形界面好呀
<Mr-buyaolian> wiiw: 或者把iso里面的vmlinuz initrd.img复制出来，然后用grub2直接引导iso文件，能安装上系统吗？
<onlylove_> wangli: 我记得是cdrdao还是啥来着，忘了，反正gui也是调用那个
<wiiw> Mr-buyaolian: 可以
<Mr-buyaolian> onlylove_: 改变/目录
<onlylove_> Mr-buyaolian: ubuntu可以，debian貌似有个hdmedia
<onlylove_> Mr-buyaolian: 知道你还问能不能chroot
<Mr-buyaolian> wiiw: windows可以这样搞不
<wiiw> Mr-buyaolian: 可以
<wiiw> grub4dos
<TreeTop> nyfair: python import的时候搜索运行的脚本所在的目录+所有$PYTHONPATH里面的目录
<onlylove_> Mr-buyaolian: 你只需要记得cd是readonly就好
<Mr-buyaolian> wiiw: grub2呢？
<Mr-buyaolian> onlylove_: iso是只读的？
<hamo> freeflying: 国内有公司出手搞docker么？
<onlylove_> Mr-buyaolian: 废话
<freeflying> hamo: 貌似不少
<wangli> 赞
<Mr-buyaolian> onlylove_: 我怎么看到说可以rw的呀
<onlylove_> Mr-buyaolian: 你写写试试啊，iso9660的fs
<hamo> freeflying: 啊？我咋一个都不知道...
<hamo> freeflying: 求几个
<wiiw> Mr-buyaolian: grub2没玩过，应该比grub4dos 简单
<Mr-buyaolian> onlylove_: 我看到mount里貌似可以呀，
<onlylove_> wangli: http://linuxreviews.org/man/cdrdao/
<^k^> ⇪ t: cdrdao (Linux Reviews)
<wiiw> http://blog.csdn.net/bingo_boy/article/details/6957377
<^k^> wiiw: ⇪ grub2下启动ISO - bingo_boy的专栏 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<Mr-buyaolian> onlylove_: 网上有文章
<onlylove_> Mr-buyaolian: 没时间和你折腾
<wangli> onlylove_, nice！
<onlylove_> Mr-buyaolian: 你有兴趣就去实验
<wangli> onlylove_, i have completed
<onlylove_> wangli: 这个是debian默认有的东西貌似，猫猫有没有我不知道
<wangli> onlylove_, zan
<Mr-buyaolian> onlylove_: 以光驱形式挂载iso才是只读的吧
<onlylove_> Mr-buyaolian: 没准现在可以写iso9660，我不清楚
<onlylove_> Mr-buyaolian: 如果你要搞iso文件，当然可以随便编辑
<onlylove_> Mr-buyaolian: 但是mount的iso9660，我不知道能不能写，目测是不能的
<onlylove_> Mr-buyaolian: 那你到底是要作甚呢，isomaster可以满足你编辑iso文件的需求
<onlylove_> Mr-buyaolian: 或者用mkisofs来搞
<Mr-buyaolian> onlylove_: 我想装debian
<Mr-buyaolian> onlylove_: 但是不想用grub2装了，想chroot一个
<onlylove_> Mr-buyaolian: 下载hdmedia，用grub引导，硬盘安装
<onlylove_> Mr-buyaolian: chroot啊，你装过arch没？
<onlylove_> Mr-buyaolian: debian有个bootstrap
<Mr-buyaolian> onlylove_: 当然装过arch...
<onlylove_> Mr-buyaolian: 你研究那个去吧，bootstrap可以满足你用chroot的愿望
<Mr-buyaolian> onlylove_: 我现在用的就是arch加win7 当时安装arch就是貌似chroot不过现在早忘了咋装的了
<iMadperrrrr> 早先的arch提供一个arch-chroot帮你做一些繁琐的工作.
<iMadperrrrr> 新版的已经取消了吧?
<Mr-buyaolian> 木有了
<onlylove_> Mr-buyaolian: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=461533
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 【补：丢失的第一轮折腾】另类方式安装ubuntu 手工配置系统 debootstrap安装, 图形界面有三套方案 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: ljj_jjl2008
<onlylove_> Mr-buyaolian: debian的debbootstrap应该有非deb的包
<Mr-buyaolian> onlylove_: 跟以前arch的安装方法一模一样
<onlylove_> Mr-buyaolian: debian一直可以这样装，不过比较麻烦
<onlylove_> Mr-buyaolian: 说起来，debian没用installer之前，就是和arch似的，先分区，然后搞好环境 chroot进去安装的
<onlylove_> Mr-buyaolian: 实际上我觉得更像gentoo
<Mr-buyaolian> onlylove_: 也对，感觉分区方面的比较恶心，万一柱面不对齐
<onlylove_> Mr-buyaolian: 不过你可能没装过gentoo，而且gentoo是编译的，arch有二进制包
<Mr-buyaolian> 不过用fdisk貌似就没这个忧虑多了
<onlylove_> Mr-buyaolian: 毛，对不齐，你1990年穿越过来的？
<onlylove_> 这键盘太硬了……
<Mr-buyaolian> onlylove_: 说错了，那个物理的扇区和虚拟的什么不对齐什么的，早忘了，就是4k扇区问题比较多的那个
<onlylove_> Mr-buyaolian: 4K那个是fs的事情
<Mr-buyaolian> onlylove_: 大部分是512kb的那个，然后现在不都是4k了吗
<onlylove_> Mr-buyaolian: 现在win7和ext4早就自动对了
<Mr-buyaolian> 然后就对不齐了
<onlylove_> Mr-buyaolian: 我记得是希捷还是西数的硬盘搞那么个powaner
<onlylove_> Mr-buyaolian: 反正吵吵对齐的，我看到的大部分是windows
<onlylove_> Mr-buyaolian: 到winxp时代结束，如果win7还有人拿对齐来装逼，直接俩字，呵呵
<Mr-buyaolian> onlylove_: arch下fdisk还提示木有对齐
<Mr-buyaolian> onlylove_: ssd不对齐貌似很容易坏
<microcai> 是的
<microcai> 很容易坏
<microcai> 写入放大会很高
<Mr-buyaolian> 菜博士说的对
<onlylove_> Mr-buyaolian: 你有ssd啊？
<Mr-buyaolian> onlylove_: 木有
<Mr-buyaolian> onlylove_: 网上说的
<microcai> ssd 我有一块
<microcai> 目前已经用掉一半的 PE 周期了 。。。。
<onlylove_> Mr-buyaolian: 网上还说ntfs坏优盘呢
<microcai> 才用不到2年。。。 再用个一年多就报废了吧。
<microcai> HDD 可以用到不想用了。因为容量太小了。 然后拆了玩。 SSD 肯定是因为 PE 周期用完了，正好也到了该换盘的时候了 。。。。。
<Mr-buyaolian> onlylove_: 哦，对了，win7其实根本木有自动对齐，因为我装完arch后，fdisk看了下全部木有对齐，然后我又手工改了下fstab才把arch的对齐
<jiero> microcai: 怎么会，我的80gb硬盘还有4块呢。
<microcai> SSD 一般就只能用  3-5年。
<microcai> HDD
<microcai> HDD 是用了个 5年，用户自己把它淘汰下来。 当然也有用户会继续使用。 SSD 是 5年后寿命肯定到头了，都会提醒你，再不换数据就完咯！！！
<Mr-buyaolian> onlylove_: 尼玛，一个月1k,到现在我连中午饭都木有吃呢，房租要交400,
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 我一个月一毛都没有啊
<jiero> 房租最近两天16
<jiero> 以后每天25
<Mr-buyaolian> 一个月600， 万一发个烧，感个冒，买药都买不起呀
<Mr-buyaolian> 擦擦擦
<jiero> Mr-buyaolian: 那种几率有多大
<jiero> Mr-buyaolian:  3年来感冒不超过3天的飘过
<Mr-buyaolian> jiero: 那谁知道，你知道你下个月不会感冒吗
<jiero> Mr-buyaolian: 我知道我感冒提前一周能感觉到
<onlylove_> Mr-buyaolian: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-4kb-sector-disks/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Linux on 4KB-sector disks: Practical advice
<onlylove_> Mr-buyaolian: 自己看
<jiero> onlylove_:  我真是南方人体质。。。成都对我来说感觉很正常。。。
<onlylove_> jiero: 自我感觉良好
<jiero> onlylove_: 嗯。暂时是
<onlylove_> jiero: 你以为北方人去了成都水土不服才正常？
<onlylove_> jiero: 水土不服是少数人
<onlylove_> jiero: 大部分人没感觉的
<jiero> onlylove_: 至少皮肤不干燥哈。
<onlylove_> jiero: 拉倒吧，你不觉得皮肤潮湿才对
<onlylove_> jiero: 成都那地方还干燥
<jiero> onlylove_: 我喜欢皮肤潮湿啊
<jiero> onlylove_: 我以前运动后不喜欢擦，洗澡后也直接穿衣服
<onlylove_> jiero: 你到了甘肃青海啥的再和我说皮肤干燥的问题
<jiero> onlylove_: 潍坊就算干燥了
<onlylove_> jiero: 洗澡后直接穿衣服，你小心风湿
<jiero> onlylove_: 风湿是什么？
<onlylove_> Mr-buyaolian: windows7到底对齐还是不对齐，你装win7之前硬盘上有分区没
<Mr-buyaolian> jiero: 北方人是木有风湿的
<onlylove_> Mr-buyaolian: 滚
<microcai> 潍坊 ？ 山东？
<onlylove_> Mr-buyaolian: 有没有我不如你知道
<microcai> 天天吃大蒜的地方就算了吧。。。。
<onlylove_> microcai: 你家山东天天吃大蒜
<onlylove_> microcai: 你全家天天吃大蒜
<microcai> onlylove_:  。。。 你这么讨厌大蒜？
<onlylove_> microcai: 我没讨厌大蒜，我只是看不惯你这么说
<microcai> onlylove_: 喜欢大蒜？
<onlylove_> microcai: 和蒜没半毛钱关系
<Mr-buyaolian> onlylove_: 这个不知，我买的时候就有系统了
<microcai> onlylove_:  你天天吃大蒜？
<onlylove_> Mr-buyaolian: 你用win7自己的分区工具分区过么
<onlylove_> microcai: 吃不起
<onlylove_> microcai: 你以为大蒜是想吃就吃的？
<microcai> onlylove_:  大蒜之乡会吃不起大蒜？
<Mr-buyaolian> onlylove_: 木有
<onlylove_> microcai: 我不知道你跟谁学的，提到山东就天天大蒜，大蒜和你有仇？
<onlylove_> microcai: 我和你说，吃不起，不服你自己去试试
<microcai> onlylove_: 必须有仇啊
<onlylove_> microcai: 除了种大蒜的
<jiero> onlylove_: microcai说了好多次憎恨大蒜了。。。
<onlylove_> microcai: 那你和山东有仇？
<jiero> onlylove_: 你都忘记以前争论过了
<onlylove_> jiero: 我知道
<jiero> onlylove_: 因为大蒜结仇山东。。
<onlylove_> microcai: 山东不光有大蒜，还有大葱
<onlylove_> microcai: 要试试不
<Mr-buyaolian> onlylove_: 现在北京不让群租了，那马上就有大批人返回了吗？
<onlylove_> microcai: 貌似还有姜，嗯 葱姜蒜全了
<onlylove_> Mr-buyaolian: 估计是喊喊口号……
<microcai> 不让群租 ?
<onlylove_> Mr-buyaolian: 大批人返回，那北京空缺的岗位呢
<microcai> 不现实 。。。。
<Mr-buyaolian> 我长这么大还没去过首都呢，就赶上不让去了
<onlylove_> microcai: 最近说到十一要清理90%
<jiero> onlylove_: 程序员兼职
<onlylove_> jiero: 你是不是傻
<onlylove_> jiero: 北京不光程序员
<microcai> Mr-buyaolian: 不专业， 那叫帝都
<onlylove_> Mr-buyaolian: 没事，来玩随便
<microcai> 北京最多的是小姐，我会乱说？
<jiero> onlylove_: 。。。你是不是啥，程序员和演员才是必须呆在 北京队的
<onlylove_> microcai: 你把东莞放哪里
<microcai> onlylove_: 北京和北京的职业比啊
<microcai> 又不比全国。
<onlylove_> microcai: 哦，那也不对，相信我
<onlylove_> microcai: 有些话就不好说了，再说怕喝茶
<jiero> microcai:  也比啊，但是必须在北京的普遍职业，我就能想到 IT
<microcai> Mr-buyaolian 认为北京程序员是人最多的行业。  才不是呢，从业人口再多，没有小姐多
<Mr-buyaolian> onlylove_: 谁请你喝呀，人都不知道你
<jiero> Mr-buyaolian: 不喝茶的。
<onlylove_> jiero: 除去it，北京要有物业公司，打扫卫生的，保安公司，还有医院，一系列周边的
<onlylove_> jiero: 北京的IT业实际上就中关村和软件园这边
<jiero> onlylove_: 那些换地方照样工作，而且医院买不起房子的少。
<microcai> 北京撑死了 一百万码农。。 小姐可哪里止这个数。。。。
<Mr-buyaolian> onlylove_: 刚才还有法轮大法的电话让我退party呢，我说我申请了n次，木有入成，从小到大连个共青团都没入进
<jiero> microcai: 小姐换地方照样工作
<onlylove_> Mr-buyaolian: 傻，你说我要练，求保护，然后找110端了去
<jiero> onlylove_: 轮子转，天下转
<Mr-buyaolian> onlylove_: 怕人身报复，万一人家做人肉炸弹找我来怎么好，而且我又和人家无怨无仇的，何必呢，
<onlylove_> jiero: 拿普通老百姓当人质，算啥
<onlylove_> jiero: 不是看不起他们
<onlylove_> jiero: 你今天看袋鼠国的那个7岁孩子了吧，没事跑中东去
<nyfair> 超NB，拎着人头自拍
<jiero> onlylove_: 所有的人质都是最容易上手的又有价值的
<onlylove_> nyfair: 毛，俩手拎着，怎么自拍，
<Mr-buyaolian> onlylove_: 你说把比尔大门撞死，然后陪20万人民币，可以吗
<onlylove_> Mr-buyaolian: 可以
<onlylove_> Mr-buyaolian: 今天刚有个把小姑娘抱着跳河里淹死赔380多万软妹币的
<Mr-buyaolian> onlylove_: 那要是把李嘉诚撞死，陪20万人民币，可以吗
<onlylove_> Mr-buyaolian: 可以
<nyfair> 北京才100w?
<nyfair> Mr-buyaolian: 只要得到李嘉诚家人谅解让他们放弃起诉，不赔钱都没关系
<microcai> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<Mr-buyaolian> nyfair: 如果不谅解呢
<microcai> 他老婆就是同意了，他公司的股东也不会同意的。。。。
<nyfair> Mr-buyaolian: 坐牢呗
<microcai> 你可把他们的财神弄死了
<nyfair> microcai: 他公司的股东可没有民事诉讼的权利
<microcai> 但是有暗杀你的权利
<onlylove_> nyfair: 都死人了，当然是刑事诉讼
<microcai> 给他老婆施压 。。。。
<nyfair> onlylove_: 得看怎么死的
<nyfair> 谋杀和误杀是两回事
<iMadperrrrr> 首先你得让别人相信这不是蓄意谋杀
<nyfair> 谋杀无论谅不谅解，都走公诉流程
<microcai> 在资本主义国家断人财路的后果很严重
<onlylove_> 擦，这频道太恐怖了
<nyfair> 所以天朝法律更好啊
<iMadperrrrr> 毕竟过失杀死别人, 别人相信不是蓄意的, 杀死李嘉诚, 主观上就不相信是意外
<microcai> 可是总统被暗杀的概率超过任何一个职业 。。。。
<nyfair> 扯蛋呢，前年某少爷天安门前被撞死，屁民都相信是蓄意的，不还是说是以外么？
<Mr-buyaolian> 为什么还不逮捕李呀，这么多大老虎都进去了
<Mr-buyaolian> 怎么还木有逮捕李呀，把李的钱充公应该有不少呀
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40717
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | BGP路由表超过512K引发网络故障
<onlylove_> 新知识get
<microcai> Mr-buyaolian:  历史上 沈万三 还就是这样被炒家的
<Mr-buyaolian> microcai: 那李呢，当今圣上会这样做吗
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40718
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Xbox One将支持播放储存在U盘的视频
<microcai> Mr-buyaolian:  貌似中石油的老大就被炒了
<nyfair> Mr-buyaolian: 所以你知道了，无论哪个法系，钱都是凌驾于法律之上的
<Mr-buyaolian> microcai: 那是个官职，李不是
<onlylove_> Mr-buyaolian: 国美
<microcai> Mr-buyaolian:  。。。 中石油是上市公司，不是政府。。。 那个不是官
<Mr-buyaolian> onlylove_: 国美被抄了？
<microcai> 国美是自己做死吧。。。
<onlylove_> Mr-buyaolian: 你TM火星来的？
<Mr-buyaolian> microcai: 怎么不是官，由gov来指定的公司老大不是官是什么
<nyfair> A把B撞死了，只要给得钱让B的直系家属满意，那就是进去1年缓刑2年实际屁都没有了
<onlylove_> Mr-buyaolian: 央企
<microcai> Mr-buyaolian:   不是。 gov 是最大股东，大股东决定高管任命很正常。
<nyfair> 反过来B把A撞死了，A的家人是壕不缺钱，就是要你偿命
<microcai> nyfair: 对的。
<microcai> nyfair: 你这个例子完全正确。
<microcai> nyfair:  这种现象在香港超级正常
<nyfair> 不管B是谋杀还是误杀，反正B死定了
<onlylove_> 巨硬的IE11安装好久了
<nyfair> 而且绝对符合法律，司法公正
<nyfair> 你看，我说的这么多，民逗们总觉得我逻辑有问题，说我不懂法
<onlylove_> nyfair: 民逗最大的问题在于，用自己的观点解释某些问题
<Mr-buyaolian> 下班
<onlylove_> nyfair: 然后做出的解释冲撞了上层
<onlylove_> nyfair: 所以说，no zuo no die
<nyfair> 民逗有的拿着美分也就算了，有的是假五毛故意钓鱼也不说了，有的什么都没有自己被那些人洗脑了还瞎起哄
<nyfair> 民逗总觉得我被TG洗脑了
<nyfair> 我好歹拿着他们粑粑国的粑粑的工资
<onlylove_> 虽然不理解为啥，但是……为啥我测试机的网一直有问题
<nyfair> 所以说杀人要趁早，未成年人保护法罩着
<nyfair> 美帝这点比较好
<nyfair> 管你是不是未成年人，中二拘捕直接爆头
<onlylove> 换过网线也不灵……看来网卡接口不太好了
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  18:09
<imtxc> 下班
<onlylove> imtxc: 你居然下班了
<onlylove> 貌似网线故障……唉……
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何把/home 挂载到机械硬盘里？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462975 现在都在SSD里，如何挂在1T盘啊？ 还有 /usr是否也可以呢？ 一个固态 一个1T盘 还有一个小问题，开机，会进入一个界面，输入密码，，如何让开机不输入密码直接以游客身份进入系统？？？ 感激不尽
<^k^>  ─> 1 统计信息: 发表于 由 whirlwind — 2014-08-13 18:51
<microcai> 1T  啊
<microcai> 好笑
<microcai> 好小。
<microcai> 4T 是标准
<microcai> 6T 的盘都出来了
<freeflying> microcai: 现在谁还在乎硬盘大小啊
<microcai> freeflying:  me 啊
<microcai> freeflying:  2T 塞满了，又加了块 2T 呢。
<freeflying> microcai: 好吧，你是个例
<freeflying> microcai: 我们都哟过云盘的
<microcai> freeflying: ... ...
<microcai> freeflying:  网速是硬伤
<feiyin> 确实。。
<freeflying> microcai: 大局域网的20M光纤，无任何压力
<microcai> freeflying:   20M 都满足了?  看来古老的 IDE 接口  133MB/s 的速度对你来说都太高了 。。。。
<freeflying> microcai: 没那么多内容啊
<freeflying> microcai: 家里还有nas
<freeflying> microcai: nas还能往云上自动备份
<microcai> freeflying: 看吧，说硬盘不要很大的人还是加了 nas
<freeflying> microcai: 我笔记本上都不是硬盘
<freeflying> microcai: hah
<microcai> SSD 寿命是硬伤
<introom> hi
<^k^> introom:点点点.  19:12
<introom> -。-是什么意思？
<introom> hmmm. 誰か教えてください
<freeflying> microcai: who cares,  I bought 3 yrs apple care
<microcai> freeflying: 。。。 。。。 恩，自从买了人寿保险后，再也不用担心寿命问题了。
<freeflying> microcai: 话说我台式机上的intel的ssd用了快4年了
<freeflying> microcai: 你的机械硬盘也差不多就着寿命吧
<microcai> hdd 用十几年的一抓一大把
<microcai> ssd 不是用几年的问题，而是数据写入量的问题
<freeflying> microcai: 你又在扯了
<microcai> ......
<freeflying> microcai: 10年前的ide接口你现在往哪里接啊
<introom> freeflying: microcai -。-知道什么意思么？
<freeflying> microcai: 话说你现在还要招工作不
<microcai> SSD 只能写入这么多次。。 这个还用得着怀疑？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • sudo blkid -c /dev/null,这里的/dev/null有些不理解 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462976 如题，blkid命令的一个参数-c Options: -c <file> cache file (default: /etc/blkid.tab, /dev/null = none) ??? 统计信息: 发表于 由 xwp911 — 2014-08-13 19:13
<freeflying> microcai: 没个点10w次的寿命，你确定你能用完
<microcai> 10w 次那是 TLC ....
<microcai> SLC ..
<microcai> 10w 次是 SLC
<freeflying> microcai: MLC
<microcai> MLC 和 TLC 可没这么大寿命
<freeflying> microcai: 你去查
<freeflying> microcai: 而且你不可能在一个地方重复写10w次
<freeflying> microcai: controller自然会帮你做好
<microcai> 20nm 工艺后  MLC 的写入次数已经从  5000 次掉到 3000 次了。
<freeflying> microcai: 人家得算法已经很牛逼了
<freeflying> microcai: 你看得时啥年代的数据了
<microcai> 另外， 三爽的 TLC 给出的 PE 周期数是 1000 .
<^k^> introom: define:-。- not defined.
<microcai> 128G ssd 理论上写入  126*1000G 数据后就报废了。
<microcai> 而且，这还是在理想情况下，写入放大只有 1 的情况。
<freeflying> microcai: 我堵用过两块三爽的了
<freeflying> microcai: 至今任劳任怨的服役着
<microcai> freeflying: 我也在用三爽的。
<freeflying> microcai: 你的有问题?
<microcai> 64G 的盘。至今已经用掉  51% 的 PE 周期了。 而且我已经尽量设定少写入了。
<microcai>  /tmp 都不能放 ssd
<microcai> 经常要写入的都不放 ssd
<microcai> 就这样也用了一半寿命了 。
<microcai> HDD 是用坏的， SSD 是写坏的。 能比么？
<freeflying> microcai: 用坏再说吧
<roylez> freeflying: 有钱人
<microcai> 另外，如果有个恶意程序，检测到你用的 ssd , 就不停的写入文件。。。。
<microcai> 可以写死 ssd ....
<microcai> HDD 则不会，安全的很。
<microcai> 绝对不会写坏掉
<freeflying> roylez: 毛啊，和你袋鼠国国民不能比啊
<freeflying> roylez: 你可是拿的澳刀啊
<roylez> freeflying: 我用的是澳刀，拿的是人民币
<roylez> freeflying: 至今没用用过任何苹果设备
<jusss> hoxily: 晚上好
<forfun> 有人搞嵌入式开发的吗？
<hoxily> jusss: 好
<hoxily> 天气要转凉了
<jusss> hoxily: 找到工作了吗？要不你创业吧，我投奔你去
<hoxily> jusss: 投奔我不靠谱。
<jusss> hoxily: 木有人收留呀
<hoxily> jusss: 没有试过网上投简历吗？
<jusss> hoxily: 不知道投给谁呀
<jusss> 2k求带走
<forfun> jusss, 找哪方面的工作呢准备
<jusss> forfun: 运维吧，
<jusss> forfun: 你们那招吗
<forfun> jusss, 我过2、3个月也准备辞职找工作了
<forfun> jusss, ...
<jusss> forfun: 你找什么方面的
<forfun> jusss, 都行，运维、应用开发、嵌入式开发
<forfun> jusss, 以后想搞驱动和kernel，所以现在偏向于找一个嵌入式相关的工作
<jusss> forfun: 很好
<forfun> jusss, 唉，一言难尽
<forfun> jusss, 我现在在一个煤炭企业
<jusss> onlylove: 大侠，给指条明路吧
<jusss> forfun: 我在财务软件公司，比你还差
<onlylove> jusss: 我眼前还黑漆漆的呢
<jusss> forfun: 每月1k,还要交400房租，每月就给600
<forfun> jusss, 晕
<jusss> 还尼玛不如回家呢
<forfun> jusss, 运维不至于这样阿
<jusss> forfun: 我不是运维，是财务软件
<forfun> jusss, 跳槽吧
<jusss> forfun: 刚来，不跳，因为没接收单位，等着被辞退
<forfun> jusss, 现在怎么还有1K的工资……
<jusss> forfun: 我总能碰到各种奇怪的事，这个也就不奇怪了
<forfun> jusss, ...
<jusss> 睡觉
<Kr_D> 有人吗， 想问个问题
<October21> Kr_D: ?
<Kr_D> .
<October21> Kr_D: 什么事？
<sig> 直接问，不用问可不可以问。。。
<Kr_D> 我装virtualbox时叫加vboxdrv模块
<Kr_D> 但按网上说的， 加了kmds没反应
<croner> 问
<Kr_D> The vboxdrv kernel module is not loaded. Either there is no module
<Kr_D>          available for the current kernel (3.14-kali1-686-pae) or it failed to
<Kr_D>          load. Please recompile the kernel module and install it by
<Kr_D>            sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<Kr_D>          You will not be able to start VMs until this problem is fixed.
<Kr_D> 出这个
<^k^> Kr_D:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<croner> 测试
<^k^> croner:点点点.  22:01
<Kr_D> 上面刚好六行
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • Ubuntu安装Nv 340以上闭源驱动后屏幕闪的解决方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462978 Ubuntu 14.04下，如果你是N卡用户，安装源里的331版本驱动甚至更老的是不会有问题的，但是如果你通过手动，或者PPA安装340以及以上版本驱动的话，会发现系统部分按钮和列表开始乱
<sig> (:  试了那个吗
<Kr_D> 哪个
<sig> sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<Kr_D> 装了3.14-kalil-686
<Kr_D> 根本没有vboxdrv
<October21> Kr_D: http://8010252.blog.163.com/blog/static/1880855420104495417187/
<Kr_D> 谢谢， 找到问题了
<^k^> October21: ⇪ irtulbox中vboxdrv错误解决 - 立正，向钱看！的日志 - 网易博客
<Kr_D> 发觉用aptitu这个比apt-get inst还好
<October21> 解决没？
<Kr_D> 可以了
<Kr_D> 怎么用apt-get 与aptitu不一样
<Kr_D> 我刚学
<gerforce> Kr_D:man apt-get
<Kr_D> apt-get 安装有很多问题，而用aptitu安装时， 问题没那么多
<gerforce> Kr_D: apt-get安装有什么问题？
<Kr_D> pppoe.conf要自己配置吗
<gerforce> 网络配置？
<Kr_D> 是的， 说要pppoe.conf， 网上说要运行adsl-setup， 不过adsl-setup没有， 是不是要装？
<gerforce> 你没有路由器吗
<Kr_D> 有路由， 长城宽带， 不过我想不要路由， 拔号
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 14.04最近总是温度过高自动黑屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462980 如题,不知道怎么回事. 我新涂抹了CPU散热硅胶,清理了排风扇,可是结果还是一样,没有什么改变. 以前没有出现过这样的问题,请问该如何解决? 统计信息: 发表于 由 zf123 — 2014-08-13 22:27
<Kr_D> 装好pppoe再装adsl-setup?
<gerforce> Kr_D:一直在用 network manager 没配置过拨号
<October21> Kr_D: 你在window下怎么设置网络的，在linux下也可以
<October21> 直接在图形界面下就可以操作
<Kr_D> 那里面的“服务”不写行吗
<October21> 不知道，你先试试嘛
<October21> Kr_D: 刚才的问题怎么解决的？
<Kr_D> 用aptitu装过后， 提示/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup之后装linux-headers
<Kr_D> 用apt-get装时， 模块找不到， 装了也找不到
<Kr_D> 奇怪。
<October21> Kr_D: 好像要重启才能装好linux-headers
<Kr_D> 装好头文件后/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup， 我是这样。。。
<Kr_D> \q
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • win7下EasyBCD2.2无法安装Ubuntu14双系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462981 电脑为笔记本，系统安装WIN7 32位系统。 打开EasyBCD2.2,添加新的入口，按照教程编辑如下： title Install Ubuntu root (hd0,0) kernel (hd0,0)/vmlinuz boot=casper iso-scan/filename=/ubuntu64.iso ro quiet splash locale=zh_CN.UTF
<wzssyqa> 作为袜子，我竟然发现我没袜子穿了
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 穿毛袜子，你穿你自己么
<jyfl987> onlylove tmd 终于可以上来说中文了
<onlylove> jyfl987: 你又搞啥了
<jyfl987> onlylove 我来魔都了 只带了我的chromebook
<onlylove> jyfl987: 好吧……
<CyrusYzGTt> 壕
<onlylove> jyfl987: 虽然我觉得你应该带个x86的……
<onlylove> jyfl987: 好在你如果只是编码的话，对性能要求不高
<jyfl987> onlylove 不是x86的问题现在换了个irc client 不是也就可以了
<jyfl987> onlylove 我刚下单买了台电的 x89hd 那个是x86的
<onlylove> jyfl987: 那是平板吧？
<jyfl987> onlylove 有 win8系统  你说呢
<wzssyqa> jyfl987: chromebook 不就是 x86 的？
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 他那个是arm的
<onlylove> jyfl987: 这个和ipad mini大小差多少，我不知道mini多大
<wzssyqa> jyfl987: æ¿ 
<jyfl987> wzssyqa 我的 chromebook是 arm的
<jyfl987> wzssyqa 没文化
<jyfl987> onlylove 宏碁的chromebook据说有 13小时续航 真他妈想买啊
<jyfl987> 不过惠普那个也不错  可以走手机的mini usb充电 这个插头会超级小
<jyfl987> 真是纠结  这都是穷闹的
<onlylove> jyfl987: 一样买一个，chiphell的典型做法
<jyfl987> onlylove 我知道啊 但是这是土豪的做法啊
<onlylove> jyfl987: 我真实见过的，mba的8小时
<microcai1> chiphell ？
<onlylove> jyfl987: 其他的高续航都没见过
<jyfl987>  onlylove pad mini也可以
<jyfl987> onlylove 现在芯片功耗降下来了 而且 chromebook普遍分辨率低嘛
<jyfl987> 何况 他是 chromebook 13 估计电池不小
<onlylove> jyfl987: mba分辨率也不高啊
<jyfl987> onlylove 也不低 你可以比较下
<onlylove> jyfl987: mba我印象里面是1280*800的，典型的16比10
<cicada_> 我的老本本也是这个分辨率
<cicada_> 上网聊天基本够用了。
<jyfl987> 我的理想的续航是 24 hour
<jyfl987> 而且是开wifi/3G的续航
<jyfl987> 不过我想 先把屏幕耗电搞定很重要
<onlylove> jyfl987: 屏幕耗电就那样，你还能改良驱动么……
<TreeTop> 单元反射式光源的屏幕显示效果能好点。。。
<jyfl987> onlylove 改屏幕材料
<cicada_> 手机上，屏幕最耗电了。。。
<onlylove> cicada_: 笔记本也是
<jyfl987> onlylove 查高通的 mirasol
<jyfl987> cicada_ 手机的wifi其实耗电更狠
<jyfl987> 只不过你不是一直用
<cicada_> 我手机分辨率1080×1800,我觉得已经很高了。清晰度很赞了。那些2K分辨率屏幕手机，电池真的吃得消吗？
<jyfl987> 我手机的分辨率才1280720 我也觉得够了
<cicada_> 我上一部手机也是720p分辨率屏幕，但是泛黄。
<cicada_> gtalk 又挂了。。
<jyfl987> hh
<onlylove> 都是壕，一个个都是高分的手机
<cicada_> 我的手机现在才要1599大洋。魅族 MX3。
<microcai1> 才  1599 ....
<microcai1> 当年手机才  159 .
<cicada_> 我手机买的时候要1799。现在又降了200.
<gebjgd> knownbad, 日 上当了 mopidy 不稳定
<knownbad> Ha.
<knownbad> Haha
<knownbad> Hahaha
<knownbad> Wahahaha
<knownbad> 摸屁底能好到哪里去？
<knownbad> 你那MPD哪里去了？
<knownbad> 我后来除了 MPD 就 deadbeef。
<gebjgd> knownbad, mopidy连mpd都不管用
<gebjgd> knownbad, 还好就是个配置的raspian
<gebjgd> knownbad, 把配置重新拷贝下就行了
<happyaron> 周围连个像样的吃饭的地儿都木有
<happyaron> 苦逼啊
<gebjgd> happyaron, where?
<happyaron> gebjgd: 在巴黎呢
<gebjgd> happyaron, gps
<happyaron> gebjgd: 住的这地方全是越南餐馆
<gebjgd> happyaron, 那也行啊
<happyaron> 填饱肚子不是问题，但不大想越南餐解决了……
<gebjgd> happyaron, 比萨店
<happyaron> 回来时都关门了
<happyaron> 这两天一直越南餐馆着呢，周五换地方，找几个当地人
<gebjgd> happyaron, 你在几区？
<happyaron> 13
<happyaron> 应该是13
<gebjgd> happyaron, 很外围  没车不行的
<happyaron> 嗯
<happyaron> 守着地铁站很近，明天吃完再回来。
<knownbad> 越南餐挺好的。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你的爱就在越南餐馆
<knownbad> 我是可以的，越南女孩性格分明。
<knownbad> 你没试过吗？
#ubuntu-cn 2014-08-14
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • kde的指纹识别 你们都用什么 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462984 fingerprintgui 登录不能扫了 统计信息: 发表于 由 bcsflilong — 2014-08-14 0:29
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • Emacs ibus中文输入 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462985 Archlinux，Gnome 3，Emacs无法使用IBUS中文输入，按照网上设置ibus-el仍然无法使用，实在是没招了，大牛指点一下！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Fluxyer — 2014-08-14 8:05
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 使用SSD后，原来的那个内置硬盘怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462987 我的笔记本电脑，最近把光驱位改装为SSD，系统也安装在SSD上。安装系统时只是把/tmp挂载到原来的内置硬盘上， 想用来存放下载的文件。可使用后发现，/tmp里的数据在每次启动后居然都
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-67-generic #101-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 15 17:45:51 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 宗教上最深的误解——认为坏人没有宗教。——尼采 
<zhiye> 早上好
<zodiac1111> 上班,干货
<zhiye> 苦逼的一天又开始了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M08/00/08/Cg-4WFI2sYiIQZpeAABl3Ebj-0kAALrLANJ09IAAGX0379.jpg 明星们超雷人的囧照
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 快盘启动的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462988 ubuntu14.04 32bit Kuaipan4UK 每次重启电脑都要输入快盘的用户名（邮箱）和密码，然后提示电脑中已经有快盘目录，是否使用等问题。 在UK中没有这个问题。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ch_jf — 2014-08-14 9:09
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40721
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 工信部称它没有下达屏蔽Google的命令
<onlylove> 国庆要调休两天……不开心
<huntxu> freeflying: 有关注ovs往windows上的移植么
<imtxc> happyaron, onlylove 早啊亲
<imtxc> 色大象呢
<onlylove> imtxc: 早
<onlylove> imtxc: 色大象？人现在是sa了，清闲着呢，没准在和妹子逛街
<imtxc> o
<jyfl987> onlylove sa ? 他老人家出国了？
<onlylove> jyfl987: 没吧，他昨天说改当sa了
<wiiw> go语言咋样？
<onlylove> jyfl987: 我觉得猫猫的sa没必要出国吧……
<onlylove> go 还是 go lang，是个问题
<onlylove> 貌似hamo用过 go？
<jyfl987> onlylove sa是 米国的一个城市 lol
<onlylove> jyfl987: 哪里啊……色大象只是当system admin了……
<huntxu> onlylove: go和golang是两个东西啊？
<wulong710> 大家好。我现在用ubuntu+xfce4. 想在命令行里使用"nemo 和 nautilus"打开文件。但是经常有警告"** (nemo:2412): WARNING **: Could not inhibit power management: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NameHasNoOwner: Name "org.gnome.SessionManager" does not exist"。 怎么才能不看到这些警告，顺利在命令行里使用nemo nautilus命令呢？
<jyfl987> onlylove 那挺好  很清闲
<onlylove> huntxu: 其实我也分不清
<huntxu> onlylove: 我不懂 =.=
<onlylove> huntxu: 因为我根本就不研究那个
<onlylove> huntxu: python这种我都看不懂
<huntxu> onlylove: ...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 硬盘还有救么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462989 新手求教： 手里面有块移动硬盘，用来装系统时总是会出现这样或者那样的问题，不管是windows还是linux 都会报错。 初步估计是硬盘存在坏道。故在网上查询了linux下修改硬盘的方法 使用命令：sudo badblocks -s -v /dev/sd
<wulong710> ^k^: 还是直接去ubuntu频道问吧。那边的回答很快的。中文的irc频道只负责吹水，不解决实际问题。
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • wps安装出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462990 下载的wps for ubuntukylin 64位版，系统是xubuntu 14.0464位版。不过wps的64位是伪64位，其实是32位的。这都无所谓。 下载的安装包，实业gdebi安装的，当时没有显示错误，软件也装上了，也能运行。 可是后来，
<^k^>  ─> 安装或者卸载其他程序时，总会去处理wps软件包，并且最后报错。 这是我用apt-get install -f执行的结果： Quo …
<wulong710> <^k^>:wps好像没有集成到仓库里。需要下载deb包。然后dpkg -i xxx.deb。这样安装的吧。
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • wps安装出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462992 下载的wps for ubuntukylin 64位版，系统是xubuntu 14.0464位版。不过wps的64位是伪64位，其实是32位的。这都无所谓。 下载的安装包，实业gdebi安装的，当时没有显示错误，软件也装上了，也能运行。 可是后来，
<^k^>  ─> 安装或者卸载其他程序时，总会去处理wps软件包，并且最后报错。 这是我用apt-get install -f执行的结果： Quo …
<wulong710> ^k^: 你是安装金山的wps office吗？
<iMadper||||||> qiao: 拜首席.
<iMadper||||||> wangli: 拜首席.
<qiao> iMadper||||||: 拜大拿～
<wangli> iMadper||||||, ^*^
<^k^> wulong710, .. 休息一下 ..  10:16
<qiao> iMadper||||||: 拜土豪～
<iMadper||||||> qiao: 看微信
<iMadper||||||> qiao: 我给你发了我在lab里面的工位的照片了
<wangli> iMadper||||||, 加一下我
<qiao> iMadper||||||: 高大上～
<qiao> iMadper||||||: 都干这么高端的活了～
<wangli> iMadper||||||, Levi_5665
<iMadper||||||> qiao: 我已经从工位上撤离了.
<wulong710> <^k^>：wps 要去官网下载deb格式的安装文件，然后 dpkg -i xxx.deb 这样安装的。 apt-get install xx这个是安装仓库里的东西，这样不能安装deb格式的。
<HiBamboo> hi
<HiBamboo> I am new
<iMadper||||||> wulong710: 别跟机器人说话了...
<^k^> HiBamboo:点点点.  10:18
<iMadper||||||> wulong710: ^k^ 是机器人...
<qiao> iMadper||||||: 专管机房了。。
<iMadper||||||> qiao: 站立办公很爽, 可以帮我去掉大肚子
<HiBamboo> 我不是机器人，我是新人，刚才才用上irc,我是emacs新手
<HiBamboo> 想和大家学习一些技巧的
<wulong710> <iMadper||||||>：好啊，明白了。
<qiao> iMadper||||||: 。。
<qiao> iMadper||||||: 恩，继续坚持。。
<iMadper||||||> HiBamboo: emacs特别难用...
<HiBamboo> 肯定坚持，你们也是用emacs上这个irc的么
<iMadper||||||> HiBamboo: /ctcp nickname version  <-  用这个命令可以看到别人用的什么客户端
<onlylove> iMadper||||||: imtxc刚找你来着
<HiBamboo> 谢谢
<iMadper||||||> imtxc: 醋来
<iMadper||||||> imtxc: 粗来
<iMadper||||||> onlylove: 谢谢
 * iMadper|||||| lab里面真悠闲呀... 
<onlylove> wulong710: 您老人家真心高大上，私底下不认为ubuntu官方频道会帮你修电脑解决硬盘问题，而且在中文论坛发帖的，很多人英文不过关
<^k^> wulong710, 你不介意我跟你说我安装金山WPS Office的其他人更多。  10:23
<qiao> 发现 ^k^ 变的智能了。
<wangli> iMadper||||||, 擦，看不见你发的照片呀
<wangli> iMadper||||||, 哪有工位
<wangli> HiBamboo, emacs大神在————> iMadper||||||
<wulong710> <onlylove><^k^>。原来看到有中文irc还挺高兴。不用再费劲用半吊子英语向老外请教。来了之后发现只是吹水。看不到帮人解决问题的。好心帮人回答一下问题，对方还说他比别人都强。
 * huntxu 拜rh大当家二当家三当家 qiao wangli iMadper|||||| (排名略分先后
<iMadper||||||> wangli: 只发给 qiao 了, 你去他手机看
<wangli> huntxu, 啥时候给弄个押寨夫人就好了
<onlylove> wulong710: 这边不吹水，吹水踢掉的话，你看看还有几个人
<huntxu> wulong710: 能好好聊天不... nick 可以用tab补全，小k是机器人没事别和它说话
<wangli> huntxu, 别净整虚的
<huntxu> onlylove: 这里挂机的可不比吹水的少哼
<iMadper||||||> onlylove: 其实吧, 很多问问题的人, 连中文也不好..
<onlylove> huntxu: 吹水的都踢掉，挂机的留下，一个频道里面一堆人提问，没人回答，然后走了，然后说没中文频道
<huntxu> onlylove: 吹水的充其量1/4，挂机的绝对占1/2
<iMadper||||||> huntxu: +1
<qiao> wulong710: 你有什么问题呀～
<qiao> huntxu: +2
<onlylove> iMadper||||||: 嗯，我同意你的看法，中文都不好
<qiao> huntxu: +10086
 * iMadper|||||| <- 是一直在苦苦支撑吹水大军呀
<huntxu> iMadper||||||: 你已经是主力了
<iMadper||||||> huntxu: 谢谢哈
<huntxu> iMadper||||||: 由于你吹水军团的主力地位，你显然不能做到中立，所以还是把op交出来吧
<HiBamboo> quit byby
<wulong710> <huntxu>:行啊。不欢迎就拜拜了。
<wangli> iMadper||||||, 什么时候写一本《21天精通irc吹水》  就好了
<wangli> iMadper||||||, 急需一本作为参考
<huntxu> wulong710: 手复制nick不酸么...
<iMadper||||||> huntxu: 我没拿op呀
<iMadper||||||> huntxu: 我好久不kick别人了
<huntxu> wangli: 你这种地位的不适合吹水啊
<huntxu> wangli: 你得和淡淡主席还有ff一队
<wangli> huntxu, 那适合干啥
<iMadper||||||> wulong710: 怎么这么弄火药味... 没人说不欢迎, 问题是, 现在大家都没有什么问题需要解答, 还不能吹下水嘛?
<huntxu> wangli: 偶尔出来践踏一下别人，大部分时间匿着
<iMadper||||||> 怎么大家火气都这么大...
<iMadper||||||> qiao: 买鞋嘛?
<iMadper||||||> qiao: 我的梦幻款跑鞋特价了
<iMadper||||||> freeflying: 后总, 我的梦幻款跑鞋特价了, 你要一起买吗?
<qiao> iMadper||||||: 准备买一板鞋。
<iMadper||||||> qiao: 板鞋呀, 有
<wangli> qiao, 回力
<qiao> iMadper||||||: 匡威或者回力。。
<iMadper||||||> qiao: 你不穿高跟鞋?
<qiao> iMadper||||||: wangli  适合我这种穷人。。
<wangli> qiao, 老北京布鞋，一般马云这样的都是这样的
<wangli> qiao, 你也应该有一双
<iMadper||||||> qiao: http://www.amazon.com/Patagonia-C-street-Fashion-Sneaker-Black/dp/B008FZTLA2/ref=lh_ni_t?t=joyo01f-20&ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&tag=joyo01f-20  这种100+的, 你都觉得贵?
<^k^> iMadper||||||: ⇪ Amazon.com: Patagonia Men's C-street Fashion Sneaker,Black,9 M US: Shoes
<sou_> 回力好
<wangli> iMadper||||||,^这个鞋不行，首席有时候出席演说大会
<wangli> iMadper||||||, 怎么能穿这个上台
<qiao> wangli: 。。发现你现在变的贱贱的了。。
<wangli> qiao, 业界良心～
<iMadper||||||> ...
 * iMadper|||||| 不跟你们扯皮了, 我去买我的鞋...
<mikecao> 土豪们早
<iMadper||||||> mikecao: mike土豪cao早
<mikecao> iMadper||||||, 无懈可击。。。
<iMadper||||||> mikecao: 谢谢.
<iMadper||||||> huntxu: ^^ 看我的完美打招呼
<mikecao> iMadper||||||, http://www.amazon.com/Patagonia-C-street-Fashion-Sneaker-Black/dp/B008FZTLA2/ref=lh_ni_t?t=joyo01f-20&ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&tag=joyo01f-20
<mikecao> 为什么我看不到加个
<mikecao> ä»·æ ¼
<huntxu> iMadper||||||: 你的完美都会打招呼了啊？
<mikecao> 看到了，和我买的那双价格一样
<huntxu> iMadper||||||: 你的完美是只啥？
<iMadper||||||> mikecao: 你买的啥?
<iMadper||||||> huntxu: 不会被人说是落款了
<forfun> iMadper||||||, ...
<iMadper||||||> 山西, 我不认识呀.. forfun 你是cui老板?
<iMadper||||||> qiao: ^^ forfun 是你老板?
<forfun> forfun, try it
<qiao> iMadper||||||: 。。
<forfun> iMadper||||||, ...
<iMadper||||||> qiao: 别的山西的, 我不认识呀
<mikecao> iMadper||||||, 鞋阿
<mikecao> 登山鞋
<iMadper||||||> mikecao: 哦,
<jyfl987> 怕怕
<iMadper||||||> mikecao: mike土豪cao你也买这么便宜的鞋? 不符合你土豪的身份呀
<iMadper||||||> jyfl987: 到上海了?
<jyfl987> iMadper||||||   op给我好了  我从来不水
<iMadper||||||> jyfl987: 找ff要呀
<jyfl987> iMadper||||||  额 有何贵干？ 难道你也在？
<iMadper||||||> jyfl987: 我没权限的
<iMadper||||||> jyfl987: 不在.
<jyfl987> iMadper||||||   你不是有帽子？ 我记得有帽子可以自举的 ee经常这么搞
<iMadper||||||> jyfl987: 可以, 但是不能把别人设成可以自举.
<iMadper||||||> jyfl987: 我是小op, ff/aron是大op
<jyfl987> 好吧
<jyfl987> iMadper|||||| 要是你也在魔都就好了 我们可以享受工作日出门看别人工作
<jyfl987> 我反正身上有键盘 支架 和充电宝 随时可以开工
<iMadper||||||> jyfl987: 我现在就在一边吹水一边看别人工作呀
<jyfl987> iMadper||||||   出门的感觉不一样
<iMadper||||||> jyfl987: 我不能remote呀... 我得在office呀
<jyfl987> iMadper||||||   在帝都也能感觉  就是 11点去坐地铁 哈哈
<jyfl987> iMadper||||||   我觉得 sa是完全可以remote 的   可惜啊
<iMadper||||||> jyfl987:
<onlylove> jyfl987: 求remote，求工作日看别人工作
<iMadper||||||> jyfl987: 我不是你理解的那种sa
<jyfl987> onlylove   求我没用 要求 那些大老板
<jyfl987> iMadper||||||   我理解的sa是美国的
<iMadper||||||> jyfl987: qiao 他们要用服务器做测试, 然后如果机器出问题, 我联系vendor修复, 或者启动问题, 我要刷bios之类的
<jyfl987> 今天终于买 那个 x89hd了
<jyfl987> 估计 明天能到手
<iMadper||||||> jyfl987: 我不是维护一个网站什么的, 而是管理物理的机器...
<onlylove> iMadper||||||: 你那是IT的活吧
<mikecao> iMadper||||||, 这里面除了阿蛋就你土豪了。。。
<iMadper||||||> onlylove: 哦, 那就是it吧
<jyfl987> iMadper||||||   也能remote
<mikecao> iMadper||||||, 我也要op
<iMadper||||||> jyfl987: 老板不让
<iMadper||||||> mikecao: 找ff要
<onlylove> jyfl987: 机器remote加内存给我看
<iMadper||||||> jyfl987: 对, 买了内存加上去, 也是我的工作
<mikecao> iMadper||||||, 和 freeflying  不熟。。。
<iMadper||||||> mikecao: 那就没办法了, 我没权限呀
<jyfl987> iMadper||||||  记得 linode不  他们的 ssh没网络的时候 网站提供了个js实现的tty连到vps的 串口上
<mikecao> 哦。。。
<iMadper||||||> jyfl987: 然后用js拆开服务器插内存条?
<onlylove> jyfl987: js的串口……真高大上……
<jyfl987> iMadper||||||  你这个无非是要有个usb2ttl的插到各个目标机器上 然后 那个usb的主机可以远程访问
<jyfl987> onlylove 跟串口无关
<iMadper||||||> 反正, 老板不让remote
<jyfl987> 那就炒了它
<onlylove> jyfl987: 可是可是，现在很多机器有BMC……最主要的是，硬件相关的没法remote
<jyfl987> onlylove 我只能说 it depands
<jyfl987> onlylove 就像造楼明明可以用机器的 但是贵国就喜欢用人工做一些事
<onlylove> jyfl987: 3D打印机都可以造楼
<jyfl987> onlylove  王石说他们在搞
<jyfl987> iMadper|||||| 也许你们总部对这个有兴趣 这样一个全球团队可以管理世界各地的激起了
<jyfl987> 机器
<onlylove> jyfl987: 我记得这个已经有人造了？忘了，前几天看到的
<jyfl987> onlylove 是有 欧洲就有
<jyfl987> onlylove 无聊 不知道去哪里玩  wtf
<onlylove> jyfl987: 你不是要去崇明岛么
<jyfl987> onlylove 也得有个具体的地方啊
<onlylove> http://baike.baidu.com/view/5186766.htm?fr=aladdin
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 爆裂弹_百度百科
<onlylove> 刚看这东西的介绍，以为是麦林弹
<onlylove> 现在看，这东西比麦林弹狠多了
<jyfl987> 你看这个做什么
<iMadper||||||> jyfl987: 我见过的敝公司最高级的职位得人, 是"工头"级别的...
<iMadper||||||> jyfl987: 总部啥样子我都不知道...
<onlylove> 貌似达姆弹和麦林弹还是俩东西……一直以为是一个
<jyfl987> iMadper||||||  工头不错 有钱图
<fluxyer> Emacs 不能使用IBUS输入中文，大家有人碰到过吗？
<fluxyer> 按照网上的方法，ibus-el配置了还是不行啊
<Router2> fluxyer 没用过Emacs......
<jyfl987> 不能用就用内置的输入法嘛
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • UEFI启动安装UBUNTU卡死的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462995 U盘安装 1、开机按F11进入UEFI引导， 2、选INSTALL UBUNTU 3、选择按装语言为简体 4、选择WIFI并输入密码 5、在这里进入是否安装第三方工具和更新，没有选择，点继续，就卡死了，打开终端，输入sudo fdi
<^k^>  ─> sk -l 结果如下， WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted. Disk /d …
<tryit> iMadper||||||, 哈哈
<tryit> iMadper||||||, 刚才用forfun登录的
<iMadper||||||> tryit: ... ... .....
<tryit> iMadper||||||, 哈哈哈，最近咋样
<iMadper||||||> tryit: 挺好的, 清闲了至少
<tryit> iMadper||||||, 工作不忙了？
<iMadper||||||> tryit: 恩, 不怎么忙了
<tryit> iMadper||||||, 我们最近悲惨了
<iMadper||||||> tryit: 怎么了你?
<tryit> iMadper||||||, 工资随着煤炭价格直线下降，到6、7年前的水平了
<iMadper||||||> fluxyer: 在终端里执行 export LC_CTYPE=zh_CN.UTF-8 && emacs  然后看看能不能输入
<iMadper||||||> tryit: 煤炭价格下降了? 我不是很了解这方面的东西
<tryit> iMadper||||||, 我在一个煤炭企业……
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • UEFI引导安装UBUNTU卡死的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462997 U盘安装 1、开机按F11进入UEFI引导， 2、选INSTALL UBUNTU 3、选择按装语言为简体 4、选择WIFI并输入密码 5、在这里进入是否安装第三方工具和更新，没有选择，点继续，就卡死了，打开终端，输入sudo fdi
<^k^>  ─> sk -l 结果如下， WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted. Disk /d …
<tryit> iMadper||||||, 郁闷得不行，都准备辞职了
<iMadper||||||> tryit: 可以, 先找好下家
<tryit> iMadper||||||, 恩
<tryit> iMadper||||||, 从国企辞职亚历山大
<iMadper||||||> tryit: 为啥国企不好辞职?
<tryit> iMadper||||||, 周围人得压力
<tryit> iMadper||||||, 的
<iMadper||||||> tryit: 不管呀, 他们不给你补足工资就没资格管你
<tryit> iMadper||||||, 用2、3个月的时间把嵌入式相关知识恶补一下
<onlylove> iMadper||||||: 一般的，国企这种都是比较稳定的工作……相对而言，比私企好很多
<onlylove> iMadper||||||: 虽然说工资可能不高，但是旱涝保收
<tryit> onlylove, 恩
<onlylove> tryit: 国企其实蛮适合我这种懒人的……
<iMadper||||||> tryit: 恩. 如果你预期工资不是很高, 我可以推荐你来rh.
<tryit> onlylove, 很少很少人会从国企辞职，周围人看来就是不可理喻
<onlylove> tryit: 在家的时候，在私企干过，丫的实在受不了那老板
<hamo> freeflying: 我发现现在docker已经不用lxc了
<tryit> onlylove, 跳槽呗
<onlylove> tryit: 什么事情都和钱挂钩，要节约成本，连工资都节约
<tryit> iMadper||||||, 呵呵，担心水平不够去rh
<onlylove> tryit: 然后我专业学自动化的，连个PLC都舍不得买，说是怕加钱客户不要
<iMadper||||||> tryit: 别闹, rh还要求水平???
<tryit> iMadper||||||, ……
<iMadper||||||> tryit: 我说的是rh中国
<onlylove> tryit: 后来想，反正也没啥意思，滚呗，然后就走了
<iMadper||||||> tryit: 又不是让你transfer到美国...
<tryit> iMadper||||||, 你这说得也忒夸张了吧，怎么就不要求水平了
<tryit> eexp, 哈哈，好久不见～
<onlylove> hamo: 现在用啥，docker？
<hamo> onlylove: 他们自己搞了个libcontainer
<hamo> onlylove: 直接调系统的服务
<eexp> tryit: 是哦。你最近发啥财去了。
<tryit> eexp, 准备考个建造师证书，这段时间
<eexp> 现在房地产不好了。你还向这方向发展。
<tryit> eexp, 去年的嵌入式也没搞完，一个月后考完了接着搞
<tryit> eexp, 挂证赚钱呗
<eexp> 不熟悉这行，估计你有套路挣钱。lol
<tryit> eexp, 前几天无意中打开了gmail，还有你的mail。。。
<eexp> 我以前你把嵌入式丢了呢。
<tryit> eexp, 唉，有毛线，都准备辞职了
<eexp> 我的mail?
<eexp> 我都换好久邮箱了啊。
<tryit> eexp, 是啊，你之前给我发的关于Makefile的
<eexp> 那好久了
<tryit> eexp, 恩
<tryit> eexp, 我们工资降到了6、7年前刚参加工作时候的水平，呆不下去了
<eexp> 额。还降低啊。
<tryit> eexp, 那是直线下降
<eexp> 可怜哦
<eexp> 你干脆等打仗吧。某些行业就发达了。
<tryit> eexp, ……
<eexp> 嵌入式，用在某些方面啊
<tryit> eexp, 准备下半年把嵌入式基础搞扎实点，然后找个小公司学点东西
<eexp> 我们要人。搞arm m0的
<eexp> 把你渡过来。lol
<tryit> eexp, 我现在还在初级水平，裸机折腾了一半……
<hamo> eexp: 招人啊
<iMadper||||||> eexp: 招人啊
<eexp> .. hamo  你有意见？
<tryit> eexp, 后续的还有bootloader编写和移植，驱动开发等等，路还很漫长
<hamo> eexp: 求工作
<eexp> tryit: m0/m3没那么复杂吧。你那是折腾a9
<eexp> hamo: 高大上的蛤蟆。你还要工作?
<tryit> eexp, 和m0m3a9没关系啊
<hamo> eexp: 那必须的，我又不是喝西北风的
<tryit> eexp, 你们的招聘有啥要求
<eexp> tryit: 有关系呢。m系列简单很多。都不想用自带的库
<eexp> 没啥要求。能动手就成
<hamo> eexp: 求去，double就行
<eexp> 只要上手快。通常公司都是这样
<eexp> hamo: 你还double。nnnnnd
<iMadper||||||> eexp: 求去, 平了我现在的工资, 然后给我remote就行
<eexp> 很贵的蛤蟆
<iMadper||||||> eexp: 金蟾
<iMadper||||||> hamo: ^^
<eexp> remote，我都想。 iMadper||||||  你招我吧。
<tryit> eexp, 动手这不太容易界定吧
<iMadper||||||> eexp: 一个月发一块钱行不行?
<tryit> eexp, ...哈哈
<iMadper||||||> eexp: 如果行的话, 我可以招你呀
<eexp> tryit: 容易界定。换一个芯片，一周上手。
<eexp> iMadper||||||: 赶紧留一个给我
<tryit> eexp, 驱动？还是裸机
<tryit> eexp, 我现在驱动框架还不熟悉……
<eexp> tryit: 分块作。你说能作驱动就驱动。
<tryit> eexp, 私聊
<eexp> 你想复杂了。作工业产品，没那么复杂。
<imtxc> iMadper||||||: 来了
<imtxc> eexp: momo
<huntxu> iMadper||||||: 我成功把我老婆想买laptop的想法转变成买surface加个键盘...有建议不
<eexp> huntxu: 傻建议
<huntxu> eexp: ...董事会成员你又来了
<eexp> 你老婆如果用laptop，还会在家。带个surface，容易出去照艳照。
 * huntxu 神终于现身说法
<huntxu> 以其真实经历劝诫世人
<eexp> 我家刚好只台机和本本。lol 警示你而已。
<iMadper||||||> huntxu: 神说的对.
<huntxu> iMadper||||||: 说人话
<roylez> huntxu: 渣
<huntxu> roylez: 渡我
<roylez> huntxu: 兲朝爱你～
<roylez> huntxu: 我现在没有自己的笔记本了，只有移动硬盘
<huntxu> roylez: 里面都是种子
<huntxu> iMadper||||||: surface2能用不，那个破windows RT
<roylez> huntxu: 除了这个，还能插别的电脑启动Linux
<iMadper||||||> huntxu: 唯一的忠告: 买贵的
<huntxu> roylez: 主要都是种子
<huntxu> iMadper||||||: 看起来好像要买pro 3的样子，有i3版本，拿来办公也够用
<roylez> huntxu: 有个几十个G吧
<huntxu> roylez: 果然是高端人士
<roylez> huntxu: 我等苦渣。你等玩百度云的时候我不知道，现在已经没的玩了
<huntxu> roylez: 没用过百度云。。
<onlylove> roylez: 下次要多发掘资源
<iMadper||||||> roylez: 现在也能玩百度云.
<iMadper||||||> roylez: 有办法的.
<roylez> iMadper||||||: 啥？
<iMadper||||||> roylez: 用ed2k链接. 百度云不检查的.
<hamo> iMadper||||||: 谁说不检查
<iMadper||||||> hamo: 我前天晚上试过了
<onlylove> nnd flash又挂了，adobe整天作甚
<roylez> hamo: 高手！
<roylez> iMadper||||||: 你也不赖
<iMadper||||||> roylez: 谢谢
<hamo> roylez: 泄泄
<roylez> 烧点水喝我出去晒太阳看书了
<onlylove> firefox的flash到底是adobe开发的还是mozilla开发的……
<nyfair> firefox哪里来的flash?
<mikecao> firefox 不事自带flash 么现在
<jusss> 木有
<jusss> 只有chrome自带，chromium也不自带
<mikecao> jusss, 我记得我的firefox 是自带的阿。。。
<jusss> mikecao: 没有吧，连seamonkey都不自带flash
<iMadper||||||> mikecao: 不自带吧...
<mikecao> iMadper||||||, 事么。。。。
<jusss> iMadper||||||: 大侠，你感觉我从事哪方面的工作比较合适呀
<jusss> iMadper||||||: 大侠
<mikecao> iMadper||||||, 你最近名字这么怪异
<nyfair> 挖，我也要
<adam8157> 虽然没看到说的什么, 但是, 挖，我也要
<jyfl987> nyfair 请我吃饭
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐, 窝在家里不出去挖矿啊你
<adam8157>  nyfair 请我吃饭
<jyfl987> adam8157 只要你来我请都可以哈哈
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你见过了, 没见过 nyfair
<jyfl987> adam8157 我也没有 说不定是个抠脚大叔 或者 肥婆
<nyfair> 8月11日，印度阿拉哈巴德，学生们裸体拦截火车示威，要求取消国家公务员能力测试。
<nyfair> 据印度媒体11日报道，在印度北部一群学生裸体拦火车示威，他们要求取消号称“世界最难国考”的印度国家公务员考试(CSAT)。理由是目前的考试过分强调英语，对印地语学生不够公平。
 * adam8157 brb
<jyfl987> nyfair 大叔求蹭饭
<yunfan> silly
<imtxc> adam8157: momo
<imtxc> iMadper||||||: 大象感叹号
<jyfl987> iMadper||||||  啪啪啪啪啪 我看到贵厂列进政府安全采购名单了
<iMadper||||||> jyfl987: rhel还是openstack?
<iMadper||||||> jyfl987: 有link嘛?
<nyfair> iMadper||||||: 敲碗，快分红
<jyfl987> iMadper|||||| at错人额  应该是at imtxc  都怪你这该死的im开头
<jyfl987> nyfair 居然不理我
<imtxc> 啥啥啥
<jyfl987> nyfair 那我要继续人肉你
<imtxc> iMadper||||||: 分红包
<iMadper||||||> nyfair: ... ... 不是敝公司呀...
<nyfair> jyfl987: 你是谁？
<yunfan> nyfair: :]
<imtxc> iMadper||||||: 打我支付宝里？
<iMadper||||||> ...
<imtxc> 也支持微信付款
<nyfair> 送房子给我吧
<mikecao> 烧给你么
<roylez> iMadper||||||: 求分钱到支付宝
<jyfl987> nyfair 你究竟是不是抠脚大叔
<roylez> nyfair: 腐女你有石窟门还好意思
<imtxc> 分吧
<jyfl987> roylez 有个h书就是石库门 而且很有名
<imtxc> 刷新了半天了，怎么没看见到帐啊
<imtxc> jyfl987: 你收到分红没有
<jyfl987> imtxc 什么分红？
<adam8157> imtxc: momo
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<imtxc> jyfl987: iMadper|||||| 的啊
<jyfl987> 帮阿蛋做水军？
<imtxc> roylez: 乐乐
<roylez> adam8157 imtxc 滚尼玛的
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐乐乐
<jyfl987> roylez 人肉可回来le
<roylez> jyfl987: 没
<jyfl987> roylez 你上次不是说就待一周？
<adam8157> roylez: 快递三斤袋鼠肉来
<imtxc> adam8157: 去吃烤羊肉串味道应该差不多啊，海淘多费劲
<jyfl987> imtxc 帝都的地摊烤羊肉应该不是羊肉
<imtxc> jyfl987: 昂，所以说常袋鼠肉去羊肉串啊
<jyfl987> imtxc 你改名叫 lmtxc吧 这样不容易跟 iMadper|||||| 混
<iMadper||||||> 赞同.
<imtxc> jyfI987: 不行啊
<jyfI987> 做人还是自觉点好
<imtxc> jyfI987: iMadper|||||| 那样也就姓李了， 也就和 adam_magic_pack 一样成了 李纳斯的小号了
<jyfI987> imtxc 那你现在这个是姓艾？  艾买提嘛？
<imtxc> 到底谁是谁
<imtxc> iMadper||||||: 不用 root 的不是你吧
<iMadper||||||> imtxc: ... ...
<iMadper||||||> imtxc: ..
<roylez> jyfI987: http://jandan.net/2014/08/11/hunt-for-rat.html
<imtxc> adma8517: 才发现你不对
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 金边老鼠猎手行业报告：我们干这行完全是被逼的
<iMadper> imtxc: 这个可以了?
<imtxc> iMadper: 昂
<lmtxc> imtxc: o?
<imtxc> lmtxc: ...
<imtxc> 马蛋
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper|||||: 你身上好多长条棒子
<jyfI987> roylez 枪炮病菌与钢铁里说 几内亚人 缺乏动物蛋白 老鼠肉是上品呢
<jyfI987> roylez  小猪就更珍贵了许多几内亚妇女用母乳喂养小猪
<imtxc> iMadper||||: 你比 iMadper|||||  少条棒子
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 你跑步戴护膝么?
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 不啊，我现在跑的特慢
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 建议还是戴, 尤其你自称是个胖子
<imtxc> 我看看护膝是啥样子
<iMadper||||> imtxc: yeah, but still could shoot you in ass
<imtxc> 少根棍子的不要闹
<jyfI987> adam_magic_pack 他只是圆
<jyfI987> 好 我继续看汇编
<jyfI987> 这个 nyfair 等着我人肉吧
<roylez> nyfair: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/9e477db1jw1ej9o1fkvtrj20b92d57e5.jpg
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 最近你们成立了办公室，怎么也不招人阿
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 穷得
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 别闹，你司和zf关系密切
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 怎么可能?
<mikecao> 不事什么标准操作系统么
 * adam_magic_pack 虽然我修过优麒麟的bug
<mikecao> 。。。。。
<jyfl987> roylez 上海3k是什么活法？
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 那个单位不权威, 跟陈光标的联合国首善整数差不多
<adam_magic_pack> 证书
<mikecao> 不应该阿。。。
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 总之, 穷得
<jyfl987> adam_magic_pack 你们那个touch可有 for x86 tablet的 ?
<mikecao> 哥等10月份看看你们公司找人么。。
<adam_magic_pack> jyfl987: 好问题, 不过不能告诉你
<roylez> jyfl987: 体面的活法
<jyfl987> adam_magic_pack 那你已经告诉我了 多谢 现在咱们能继续用排除法确定下厂家牌子么？
<Destine> adam_magic_pack: 那就是有呗。
<jyfl987> Destine 不是有 是我猜测有 阿蛋没有告诉过我任何信息
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 悦姐好
<adam_magic_pack> 我啥都不知道啊
<jyfl987> 你看 咱做人是有操守的
<roylez> jyfl987: 这个男的无非是把女人对男人的各种要求同样加在女方身上，结果，结果只能呵呵
<jyfl987> roylez 所以男女平等是个蛋
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • win8.1下安装ubuntu到第四步一片空白 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462998 试了ubuntu14.04和ubuntu麒麟14.04都是一样。。。我按照教程做到installation type时没有出现让我选something else（其他选项，就是手动分区）的选项，而是直接进了下一步叫我选硬盘安装，结果那个硬盘
<roylez> jyfl987: 是个蛋蛋
 * adam_magic_pack 求平等 求包养
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 平等你个蛋蛋
<jyfl987> roylez 但说起来 人人平等也做不到 政治上还是要尽量接近这个目标的
<roylez> jyfl987: 接近个毛...
 * adam_magic_pack 只要平等 不要正义
<jyfl987> adam_magic_pack 我问你否认  智器？蓝魔？
<roylez> jyfl987: 挣钱搞小姑娘欺负后生仔，永远的循环
<jyfl987> roylez 你懂个p  是骗小姑娘的钱去搞俊俏小伙子
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 我只要统治朝鲜
<jyfl987> roylez 这样不怕有娃娃 哈哈
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 你统治过
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 梦里
<jyfl987> roylez 现在赶紧去睡  还能接上剧情
<roylez> jyfl987: 我每天睡接近12个小时呢
<jyfl987> roylez 很好 不给世界添堵
<jyfl987> 等你一天睡24小时 就一劳永逸了
<huntxu> jyfl987: 那不一定，还得保佑别人
<jyfl987> huntxu 这种事 他手下那批俊俏小伙子干就行了
<huntxu> roylez: 渡我
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 渡我
<roylez> huntxu adam_magic_pack 请转账付款
<happyaron> imtxc iMadper|||| 拜见妹子壕
<iMadper||||> iMadper|||||: ]
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜见萌萌哒妹子壕
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 拜见当当壕
<iMadper|||||> ...
<iMadper|||||> 怎么俩我?
<jyfl987> adam_magic_pack 我估计是蓝魔  要么是七彩虹
<cherrot> happyaron: 还在法国呢？
<happyaron> cherrot: 嗯
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 怎么去那么久
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 我是折腾回去一趟又折腾来。。。
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 去干啥这回
<jyfl987> happyaron 跟那个谁去参加比赛？
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 中间去了趟NUDT，陪老外们游中国了
<happyaron> jyfl987: 啥比赛
<jyfl987> happyaron 那就不是你
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 去法国是干啥我问
<mikecao> 同问
<mikecao> 我能去么
<mikecao> 和蛋蛋比除了卖身不行，别的都能干
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 一般人和我比都不行
<mikecao> 恩，你是卖给男人的
<mikecao> 一般人都不行
<adam_magic_pack> 妈蛋
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 快说啊混蛋
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 这次吗 bootstrap sprint
 * mikecao 也要OP！！！！
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 贵组真心高帅富
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 不是我社出钱的
<jyfl987> bootstrap这种事 也能出去 ？
<jyfl987> 确实有钱
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 贵组真心高帅富
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 你太坏了！
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 别的地方出钱，不是我社
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 贵组真心高帅富
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 。。。
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 申根签证需要存款证明么? 去欧洲有便宜的青年旅舍么?
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 走商务签不需要
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 你都是商务签的?
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 我司不一直是旅游签证么 =,=
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 我全商务的
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 壕，我也要去欧洲
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 拜商务人士
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 带我去
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 拜旅欧温拿
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 那帮老外才爽呢，来天朝时商务舱，nnd
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 我护照都没用过
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 我也是
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 求坐商务舱搭讪空姐
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 我没坐过
<jyfl987> 商务舱我都没见过
 * jyfl987 真可怜 诶 
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 猴叔儿坐过头等
 * jyfl987 以后发财了我要坐坐战斗机
 * adam_magic_pack 每次坐飞机都瞻仰一下头等舱
<adam_magic_pack> jyfl987: 买个金立手机放座位上
<adam_magic_pack> 还是波导?
<jyfl987> adam_magic_pack 我是说真的
<jyfl987> adam_magic_pack 小布什不就开过战斗机玩么
<adam_magic_pack> jyfl987: 说真的, 战斗机有钱也坐不了
 * mikecao 都没见过商务舱。。。
<jyfl987> adam_magic_pack 我没说最新的嘛 买退役的 卸了武器的
<adam_magic_pack> jyfl987: 北航校园里好像有
<jyfl987> adam_magic_pack 不让飞
<jyfl987> 有钱我还是圈个公海吧
<jyfl987> 等着美军来攻打我
<onlylove> 你们……让飞机都没坐过的情何以堪
<adam_magic_pack> 三个月内目测要坐6-8次灰机 =,=
<adam_magic_pack> 8-10
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 为啥？
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 回家, 去四川, 等等
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 有钱
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 确定只有回家么
<jyfl987> onlylove 可以坐一次军航
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 国内交通基本上没坐过飞机
<jyfl987> 我现在也挺想坐次军航体验下 cc imtxc
<jyfl987> 还有邮轮也想坐
<jyfl987> 就是海事卫星上网伤不起啊
<imtxc> ...
<jiero> 到了另一青年旅社，麦田。潍坊人经验，是韩国老婆。
<onlylove> 韩国老婆……
<wzssyqa> jiero: 整容的么？
<jiero> onlylove wzssyqa  不知道了啊。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 在成都赶紧咋样？
<jiero> wzssyqa: 皮肤变好了，但是总是被蚊子咬
<wzssyqa> jiero: 皮肤那么好干嘛
<jiero> wzssyqa: 皮肤比小姑娘的还好的感觉
<jiero> 哈哈
<jiero> wzssyqa: 没啥用处
<wzssyqa> jiero: 方便搞基么？
<jiero> wzssyqa: 我不搞基啊。
<wzssyqa> 回了趟老家，家里的电视都被anroid 电视盒子占领了
<wzssyqa> android
<nyfair> 好无聊，老司机带我去东莞
<jiero> wzssyqa: 玩的如何？
<eexp> adam_magic_pack: 而且还二。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 天天在家害困
<nyfair> 二二更健康
<adam_magic_pack> eexp: 啥?
<nyfair> 亖
<eexp> 看帖子
<hamo> roylez: 话说能把多撸开源了不？
<eexp> nyfair: lol
<eexp> hamo: 就你们2个自己鲁。开源啥
<iMadper|||||> happyaron: 粗来
<iMadper|||||> happyaron: 怎么给ubuntu报bug呀?
<wzssyqa> iMadper|||||: 他起来了么？
<iMadper|||||> happyaron: 一点report a bug就给我蹦到wiki页面了
<iMadper|||||> wzssyqa: 不知道呀, 你知道吗?
<nyfair> iMadper||||: 你报又没好处，不如报给adam壕让他长点业绩，到时候请你吃饭
<hamo> roylez: 人呢？
<jyfl987> eexp 银通
<happyaron> iMadper|||||: 后面加?no-redirect
<iMadper|||||> happyaron: 赞...
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 拜教授
<nyfair> 卌
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 袜子
<jyfl987> eexp 搞个ic卡给我玩玩
<iMadper|||||> nyfair: 那个, 有个山寨的我...
<iMadper||||> nyfair:  lol
<eexp> jyfl987: 你谁呢
<jyfl987> eexp yunfan
<eexp> 一边玩去。
<eexp> 假的
<jyfl987> eexp 你居然不记得我多年前的账户了
<yunfan> eexp:  its my account -> jyfl987
<roylez> hamo: 可以吧...
<yunfan> eexp: i cant input chinese on console, so i use another client
<happyaron> yunfan: zhcon
<yunfan> happyaron: i am using hterm on my chromebook :[
<yunfan> fuck the chinese developer, this issue has been assigned to him for months
<yunfan> and no update released
<jiero> tenzu: 教授教授
<jyfl987> eexp  这下可以证明了不
<hamo> roylez: 好嘞
<tenzu> jiero: 嘛?
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁
<tenzu> happyaron: 茸茸百岁
<tenzu> eexp: 神零岁
<jiero> tenzu: 教授我现在每天单消费50元。
<jiero> tenzu:  马上就光积蓄了
<tenzu> jiero: 你说的不是AUD吧
<roylez> tenzu: 叫兽威武
<jiero> tenzu: 每天 ￥50 消费啊
<jiero> tenzu: 不知道什么时候能追上啦。
<tenzu> roylez: 你最近终于有空来吹水了哈
<tenzu> jiero: 你已经离开帝都了?
<roylez> tenzu: 休假2周啊
<tenzu> roylez: 真幸福
<roylez> tenzu: 丫一年3个月，跟我说好幸福？....
<jiero> tenzu:  我什么时候在帝都啊
<eexp> 疼疼你是说主席是乌龟？
<jiero> roylez: 对了带薪吗
<tenzu> roylez: 我这放假一样得申请项目和备课, 比开学还累
<jiero> tenzu: 带薪吗？
<tenzu> jiero: 我一直以为你在帝都...
<roylez> jiero: 废话
<jiero> tenzu: 。。。
<jiero> roylez:  好啊。
<tenzu> jiero: 有薪水, 不过没有加班费
<roylez> jiero: 没钱还叫休假？
<jiero> roylez:  哈。每月休息6天的人没法和你们比啊
<nyfair> 都是温拿
<roylez> nyfair: 石窟门里开桑拿的才是温拿
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求KICAD自带的库文件（*.mod） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462999 我的kicad在用时有原理图的*.lib库文件，但是在cvpcb选择封装时没有自带的封装库文件（*.mod文件），我以前用ubuntu12.04lts时有这些文件，现在换了14.04,和*.lib对应的*.mod没有了，有用kicad的
<^k^>  ─> 朋友麻烦发给我一份，谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lvsiyuan — 2014-08-14 15:12
<roylez> freeflying: 狒狒
<tenzu> roylez: 以后还回国么?
<roylez> tenzu: 回啊
<jyfl987> 我也要石库门
<tenzu> roylez: 带个爱疯回来
<roylez> tenzu: 当我觉得这边水深火热的时候，回国感受下生活...
<wzssyqa> roylez: 水深火热，你是说温泉么？
<tenzu> roylez: 来饼都体验生活
<wzssyqa> roylez: 又去袋鼠国了？
<roylez> tenzu: 锅塌里脊没吃够啊
<roylez> wzssyqa: 是啊
<tenzu> roylez: 出息...
<tenzu> roylez: 我只吃得起锅塌豆腐
<roylez> tenzu: 黄焖牛肉也行
<happyaron> tenzu: 疼博万岁
<roylez> tenzu: 我念书的时候，锅塌里脊外卖5元一份.....你记得吧？
<tenzu> roylez: 于是我吃4块一份的锅塌豆腐啊, 还去找老板娘卖萌多要点米饭
<tenzu> happyaron: 我刚从帝都回来
<palomino|working> ......
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<tenzu> palomino|working: 破马吃鱼香肉丝的吧?
<happyaron> tenzu: 拜访当当了么
<palomino|working> 锅塌里脊吃了好多年
<tenzu> happyaron: 没, 时间不够
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<roylez> tenzu: palomino|working 只配吃窝窝
<roylez> tenzu: 现在锅塌里脊神马价？
<lainme_> tenzu: 我也刚从帝都回来
<tenzu> roylez: 应该是8块的价位, 多大量就不知道了, 因为没吃过
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 心意朕领了
<roylez> tenzu: 饼都果然还是物价便宜啊
<tenzu> lainme_: 你不是回西安开会么, 跑帝都干嘛了?
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 阿当千岁!
<lainme_> tenzu: 访问，做码农，刚回香港
<palomino|working> 我公司这附近的盒饭,锅塌里脊14一份
<palomino|working> 还是用的鸡肉
<tenzu> roylez: JB果子双鸡蛋果蓖早就6块了, MD
<palomino|working> 而且巨难吃
<tenzu> lainme_: 能回西安就是幸福
<tenzu> palomino|working: 真贵
<imtxc> 时间啊时间啊时间啊
<palomino|working> 贵也就罢了,好吃也行啊
<palomino|working> 还超难吃
<imtxc> 啥啥啥啥啥
<imtxc> tenzu: 教授这么土豪，吃煎饼果子都这么高配置
<imtxc> tenzu: 双蛋是顶配了吧
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: lainme 西安我最怀念的东西: http://imagebin.org/317516
<hamo> tenzu: 顶配壕
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 不会是抓饭吧
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 猜对了
<tenzu> imtxc: 我一个月吃不上一套JB果子
<adam_magic_pack> 一年吃不上一套
<lainme> adam_magic_pack: 回西安不吃米饭
<adam_magic_pack> lainme: 你是西安人?
<lainme> adam_magic_pack: 不是，周边市的
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 竟然不是夹馍, 异类
<tenzu> hamo: 我知道你吃DB鸡蛋都是4个蛋的
<hamo> tenzu: 吃不了那么多蛋..
<tenzu> hamo: 我相信你可以
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 西安的夹馍沦陷了 妈蛋
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 清真的也沦陷了?
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 你竟然吃清真夹馍? 异类
<lainme> adam_magic_pack: 什么叫沦陷了
<adam_magic_pack> lainme: 快都变清真的了
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 你不觉得腊羊肉的比pork好吃?
<lainme> adam_magic_pack: 没有吧
 * tenzu 想起了no pork那个youtube视频
<adam_magic_pack> lainme: 趋势是这样
<tenzu> lainme: adam_magic_pack 我感觉猪肉的没几家做的好吃了, 不如吃清真的
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: deviant
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: GMAT达人
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 最近背雅思单词碰到的
<adam_magic_pack> 活学活用
<lainme> adam_magic_pack: tenzu 不过我最怀念的是白馒头
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • python程序的调用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463000 初学了python，编了个小程序，想实现的功能如下： 1。做一个图形界面的小程序，已完成，见文件squaresTEM.py 2。在另上个程序中调用squaresTEM.py 我是这样处理的，先前有前辈指导我说将被调用的文件写成函数的形式
<^k^>  ─> ，于是我将squaresTEM.py改写成了squares.py中的内容，并在menu.py中调用squares.py,但是没有成功，请问是什么原因 …
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 你以后就是单词王了
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: iMadper||||| http://tech.sina.com.cn/it/2014-08-14/14569553984.shtml
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 五甲万京3862万元收购中科红旗|五甲万京|中科红旗_业界_新浪科技_新浪网
<tenzu> lainme: 多么朴素的要求
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 现在每天背单词, 每周几次找米国人聊天, 目测100年后达到教授你的水平
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 我的词汇量已经退化到初中水平了, 还是20年前的初中
<imtxc> tenzu: hello LiLei.
<imtxc> How do you do?
<palomino|working> how are you
<palomino|working> how old are you!
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<tenzu> imtxc: 你那是新教材好吧, 咱学的时候还没有LiLei
<imtxc> tenzu: 那是？ 小明？
<palomino|working> 说得好 iMadper|||||
<palomino|working> 说得好 tenzu
<palomino|working> sorry,指错 iMadper|||||
<iMadper|||||> Han Meimei最后没有嫁给Li Lei
<tenzu> imtxc: 咱学的是Carl Marks was born in German, and Germany was his native language.
<jiero> 我有些饿了。
<jiero> 好饿啊。
<tenzu> 第一课后面的everyday English是: How are you? Fine, thank you. And you? I'm fine too.
<palomino|working> ...我不记得carl marks这段
<jyfl987> tmd的火大啊
<jyfl987> 顺丰的同城快递  居然明天才能到
<jiero> 昨天晚上没吃，今天没吃，到现在快一天了1
<palomino|working> ...
<jyfl987> 魔都这块服务不行
<nyfair> 为什么你们都是这个
<nyfair> 不是tom linda how are you吗
<tenzu> palomino|working: 哦了, 马克思的是高中英语
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 卧槽,难道高中我没听课
<tenzu> palomino|working: 你的高中英语书第一册是黄皮么?
<jiero> tenzu: 。
<jiero> tenzu:  高中英语课本每年一换不是？
<jiero> tenzu: 我记得我小学的时候是每年换一套的
<palomino|working> 没印象了.. tenzu
<palomino|working> 92年上高中 tenzu
<jiero> tenzu:  不要和 palomino|working 说
<imtxc> ....
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40731
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Edward Snowden称NSA在2012年不小心切断了叙利亚的互联网
<tenzu> jiero: 是每年一换
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 现在我回复how are you都是surviving
<tenzu> palomino|working: 比我早四年啊
<palomino|working> ... adam_magic_pack
<mikecao> 不事fine thank you and you 么
 * palomino|working momo tenzu with 小鬼...
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马有小鬼？
<palomino|working> 没有
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: thriving dandan
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 你已经超越了hard模式
<onlylove> palomino|working: 那你为啥要用with
<tenzu> palomino|working: 我的下一届开始换教材
<palomino|working> 那应该用?
<palomino|working> lilei hanmeimei? tenzu
<tenzu> palomino|working: 对啊
<tenzu> palomino|working: http://pic1.997788.com/pic_auction/00/03/91/83/au3918331.jpg 高中第三册
<palomino|working> :O
<onlylove> 高大上的课本……
<onlylove> 我用的是人教版的
 * adam_magic_pack afk 去吃水果
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 求带水果
<jiero>  onlylove 我现在要饿死了。
<onlylove> jiero: 那就赶紧的饿死
<onlylove> jiero: 别在这发牢骚
<tenzu> onlylove: 这不也是人教的么
<nyfair> http://h.acfun.tv/t/4048889
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ No.4048889 - AC匿名版
<onlylove> tenzu: 额……没注意，因为我记得不久以后又换了，所以一直说自己的是人教版的
<onlylove> tenzu: 新课表也那样，没见好哪里去，因为，还是那些人教
<tenzu> onlylove: 我眼里的新教材都是16开, 自己用的是32开
<onlylove> tenzu: 不是的，我记得我用的是大16，新的貌似小点，是所谓的25？（大32？我记得纸的开数都是偶数）
<tenzu> onlylove: 搞不清楚
<onlylove> http://quanquan-2010.blog.163.com/blog/static/11930268220091019104150730/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 25开尺寸、28开尺寸、30开尺寸、32开尺寸、35开尺寸纸张开度详细表 - 权权的日志 - 网易博客
<onlylove> 我就想知道，一整张纸，怎么切奇数张
<jiero> onlylove: ...
<jiero> onlylove:  没脑筋啊
<jiero> onlylove:  有没说切出同样大小啊
<onlylove> jiero: 你要是切偶数张，是没用下脚料的
<onlylove> jiero: 肯定一样大，你才没脑子
<jiero> onlylove: 切完一些取走奇数量的。
<onlylove> jiero: 25开，就是一张纸切25张一样大小的
<onlylove> jiero: 如果对折的话，怎么也是偶数
<onlylove> jiero: http://zhidao.baidu.com/link?url=iPgFG4D0D-09VJnnrzv5-Y5DUPqXwkln5f9vTHc6gKF4OhCWODmnKJ_4yMg9KySwzoUPPqNAOIOOHcI6k0kUza
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 大32开和25开有多大_百度知道
<jyfl987> jiero 现在在哪里了
<jiero> onlylove: 嗯中国的印刷质量糟糕
<jiero> jyfl987:  成都
<jyfl987> jiero 怎么住呢
<onlylove> jiero: 中国印刷质量糟糕……呵呵
<onlylove> jiero: 丫的盗版买多了吧
<jiero> onlylove: 你丫买本全彩页书
<jiero> onlylove 和我以前的教科书比差远了
<onlylove> jiero: 各种动漫杂志都是全彩铜版纸
<onlylove> jiero: 只要你愿意出钱，全彩有何不可
<jiero> onlylove: 对啊。各种铜版纸，但是就是比我以前教科书更厚的纸张，过渡色更不协调
<jiero> onlylove: 印刷机不行或者
<onlylove> jiero: 你用脑子，纸薄了，还敢彩印？
<onlylove> jiero: 印钞纸算薄的了吧
<jiero> onlylove: 。你觉得呢？这是技术啊。
<jiero> onlylove: 更，说的是对比
<onlylove> jiero: 毛技术，我给你张纸，我保证你正面彩印了反面不敢
<onlylove> jiero: 色彩那是油墨的问题
<jiero> onlylove: 你需要吗？买本 $100 的新出教科书，都是彩印
<onlylove> jiero: 油墨是有专利的
<onlylove> jiero: 专利，你比我明白吧？
<jiero> onlylove: 不。一般不考虑。
<jiero> onlylove: 买来就用
<jiero> onlylove:  商业社会管专利干嘛，只有成本
<jiero> onlylove: 下游就是看成本
<lainme> jiero: 那种彩印的书的纸张和一般的不一样
<onlylove> jiero: 你不付专利费？让你用？付了专利费用，成本就上去了
<onlylove> jiero: 不付费，直接给你律师函
<jiero> lainme: 嗯。好久不见你
 * jiero 拜拜 lainme
<onlylove> jiero: 你在火星过久了吧
<onlylove> jiero: 这边是地球，欢迎来地球
<lainme> jiero: 黑白印刷的都差不多
<jiero> onlylove: 笨啊。直接包含在墨成本里了。
<onlylove> jiero: 所以啊，节约成本，不用好墨
<onlylove> jiero: 别的不说，就打印机耗材，你知道原装四色墨盒和代用的差多少钱？
<onlylove> jiero: 你是书香门第，不用考虑钱的问题，我过苦日子过怕了，很多钱的问题我比你算的明白
<onlylove> jiero: 别和我说什么包含墨成本啥的
<onlylove> jiero: 一分钱一分货大家都懂
<jiero> onlylove:  。
<onlylove> jiero: 很多人知道连供弄不好会坏打印机，为什么那么多人还在用连供
<jiero> onlylove:  不印好的，到后来也学不会做好
<jiero> onlylove: 不生产质量好的，怎么也就做不出来
<onlylove> jiero: 你知道HP一个12A的硒鼓卖多少钱，一瓶碳粉卖多少钱
<onlylove> jiero: 一支硒鼓又买多少钱
<onlylove> jiero: 一个12A的硒鼓，300多块，一瓶碳粉，几块钱，一支硒鼓，几块钱
<jiero> onlylove: 你知道永远不行啊。中国没一个科技方向发展到顶尖的感觉
<jiero> onlylove:  到了我觉得量多更赚钱的阶段，就朝着量多赚钱发展了 - 所以通用兼容就好了
<onlylove> jiero: 发展到顶尖的不敢让你知道
<jiero> onlylove:  反正也不卖给中国人
<onlylove> jiero: 你想多了，除非是原厂耗材，不然你别想和原厂比质量
<onlylove> jiero: 而且碳粉的粒度你知道多细？什么PM2.5弱爆了
<onlylove> jiero: 很多灌碳粉的根本没防护措施
<onlylove> jiero: 不知道吸多少碳粉进肺里面
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 用什么命令可以把键盘给关掉啊> 统计信息: 发表于 由 fox_pro — 2014-08-14 16:14
<jiero> onlylove: 太细微了都可以进入血液
<onlylove> jiero: 你知道就行
<onlylove> 为什么我总觉得罗杰是其他星球来玩的！
<TreeTop> 这么可怕。。。都不敢用激光打印机了  o.O
<nyfair> 话说，这几天没有马航新闻了，这意思是不是说就是政府军干的了？
<RainFlying> 都不知道是文件系统的问题还是硬件的问题，移动硬盘 NTFS 分区在 OS X 补全很蛋疼
<onlylove> TreeTop: 说的是给硒鼓加碳粉的，没使用者什么事情
<onlylove> TreeTop: 别想多了
<onlylove> nyfair: 前两天有370的消息，说是给某公司测绘海床要捞370
<onlylove> nyfair: 17的不知道
<TreeTop> onlylove: 这样哦， 那俺就放心了
<iMadper|||||> 站着办公, 累
<cicada_> http://www.guokr.com/post/612607/  真 黑暗料理
<^k^> cicada_: ⇪ 泡面刨冰！ | 吃货研究所小组 | 果壳网 科技有意思
<iMadper|||||> adam_magic_pack: 你牛仔裤穿什么码的?
<iMadper|||||> adam_magic_pack: http://www.amazon.com/DP/B0006U69NG?t=joyo01f-20&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&tag=joyo01f-20  我打算入
<^k^> iMadper|||||: ⇪ Amazon.com: Wrangler Men's Cowboy Cut Slim Fit Jean: Clothing
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper|||||: 34X32, 但是现在32X32就够了
<iMadper|||||> adam_magic_pack: 赞.
<iMadper|||||> 我就是忘了裤长了...
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper|||||: 我坚守501不准备换了
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper|||||: 你当时买的36X32
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper|||||: 我有邮件记录
<iMadper|||||> adam_magic_pack: 这次买28 * 32
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper|||||: 粗腰怪
<iMadper|||||> adam_magic_pack: ... ...
<iMadper|||||> adam_magic_pack: 28还粗?
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper|||||: 36W粗
<onlylove> 中午忘喝水……
<tryit> 现在有remote工作吗？
<onlylove> 求推荐个鼠标垫子
<onlylove> 手枕也成
<iMadper|||||> wan
<iMadper|||||> 怎么首席和wangli都不在了
<nyfair> iMadper|||||: 肯定有私情
<iMadper|||||> nyfair: 恩. 一定是.
<mikecao> 肯定有私情
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 妻之子 : 阿憨的妻生了儿子了,亲戚朋友都向他道贺。阿憨对大家说:儿子又不是我生的,贺我什么? 大家哄堂大笑。他妻子羞愧欲死,命父亲责他失言。 父亲道:那么谁生的? 答道:我老婆生的。贺客又鼓掌大笑。
<jiero> cherrot:  结果这老板追老婆去了
<jiero> lol
<jiero> cherrot: 不过这山东帅哥真像韩国人哈
<cherrot> jiero: 嘎？  什么老板 追什么老婆？ 确定在跟我讲话？
<jiero> cherrot: 我住进了个潍坊人经营的青年旅社，他老婆是韩国人，在他订婚之后抢走了他。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 各种奇葩事情啊
<nyfair> jiero: 阿憨都有老婆，你呢？
<jiero> nyfair: 我没有啊，因为我表现的太可怕了
<cherrot> jiero: 听不懂  谁抢走了谁 谁追谁 谁又爱上了谁 谁又和谁纠缠不清？
<jiero> cherrot:  顺着下去她和他就两个人。
<cherrot> jiero: 两个人哪来的抢不抢
 * cherrot 感觉自己就是 uncle barny 
<jiero> cherrot: 噢。订婚的是另外一个人。
<jiero> cherrot: 我晕了，你没有跟着我的逻辑哈
 * jiero 感觉自己就是无法讲故事哈
<cherrot> jiero: 你就没有逻辑。。
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。
<jiero> cherrot: 我有信息碎片串联
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • ubuntu下lyx怎么弄成中文？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463002 众大神，求救：我在ubuntu软件中心下载的lyx可是怎么调至成中文呢？高的我太头疼了 统计信息: 发表于 由 司马弘毅 — 2014-08-14 18:02
<nyfair> paypal是粑粑国公司还是李家坡公司？
<freeflying> nyfair:
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求教：ubuntu下怎么实现lyx的中文编辑处理？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463003 我在ubuntu软件中心下载了lyx但是中文生成总是搞不定，没法写中文的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 司马弘毅 — 2014-08-14 18:07
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • qemu 声卡相关问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463004 用 -soundhw ac97 启动客户机 Code: QEMU 2.1.0 monitor - type 'help' for more information (qemu) pulseaudio: pa_context_connect() failed pulseaudio: Reason: Connection refused pulseaudio: Failed to initialize PA contextaudio: Could not init `pa' audio driver 宿主机仅
<^k^>  ─> 有 alsa，没装 pulseaudio。客户机声卡使用正常。 统计信息: 发表于 由 自由建客 — 2014-08-14 18:21
<han-zz> LEAVE
<han-zz> join #ubuntu
<han-zz> names
<jiero> huntxu: 胡须叔叔
<roylez> jiero: 渣
<jiero> roylez:  乐乐。
<jiero> roylez:  乐乐抱抱我
<iMadper> happyaron: 小DD, 你记得处理那个bug哈.
<freeflying> iMadper: 还在公司呢啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 都到家吃晚饭了~
<freeflying> iMadper: 贵司有人下班了还irc啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 那都是znc吧?
<iMadper> freeflying: 我是这个频道常驻op嘛~
<iMadper> freeflying: 你们不在的时候, 我负责kick太过分的人嘛~
<freeflying> iMadper: 常驻只有我啊
<freeflying> iMadper: 7x24小时在线
<iMadper> freeflying: 你经常afk吧?
<iMadper> freeflying: 叫你没反应..
<freeflying> iMadper: 不可能
<iMadper> freeflying: 是吗?
<iMadper> freeflying: .. 好吧...
<freeflying> iMadper: 我的Hightlight给我发短信的
<iMadper> freeflying: 我去.. 短信..
<freeflying> iMadper: 所以没事别叫我啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩...
<iMadper> freeflying: 预言3特价呢
<freeflying> iMadper: 这是啥啊
<iMadper> freeflying: http://www.amazon.com/Mizuno-Wave-Prophecy-Running-White/dp/B00CSHZEB8/ref=lh_ni_t?t=joyo01y-20&ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&tag=joyo01y-20
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Amazon.com: Mizuno Men's Wave Prophecy 3 Running Shoe, White, 8 D US: Shoes
<iMadper> freeflying: dark grey有几个码也是85刀
<freeflying> iMadper: 网速慢出翔
<freeflying> iMadper: 多少刀啊
<jiero> 又买鞋子。都是高端丝
<iMadper> freeflying: 85刀
<iMadper> jiero: 我没办法, 我胖
<freeflying> iMadper: 太贵啊
 * jiero 刚穿上叔叔的鞋子。
<jiero> lol
<iMadper> freeflying: 今天80个俯卧撑 + 腹肌训练
<iMadper> freeflying: 刚吃完, 一会儿去跑步
<jiero> 不对，是舅舅
<iMadper> jiero: 啥时候回潍坊?
<iMadper> freeflying: 这可是梦幻款跑鞋.
<iMadper> freeflying: 缓震跑鞋里, 应该没有更好的了.
<iMadper> freeflying: 之前特价还110刀呢
<freeflying> iMadper: 其实我能告诉你没那么玄乎不
<freeflying> iMadper: 我一次10km，就一般的NB鞋，也没啥问题啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 我用n14跑, 真的比我的nike好不少
<freeflying> iMadper: 关键是多跑
<iMadper> freeflying: 我不行呀, 我6km膝盖疼
<freeflying> iMadper: 而且我现在也不用护膝了
<freeflying> 也不用啥髌骨带了
<iMadper> freeflying: 你现在体重多少了啊?
<iMadper> freeflying: 我都150+了...
<freeflying> im
<freeflying> iMadper: 我也是啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 你10km都没问题了? 那我要继续努力呀
<freeflying> iMadper: 之前正常是55m跑完10km
<iMadper> freeflying: 比我还强, 不行呀, 我比你年轻这么多... 我要加大锻炼强度
<freeflying> iMadper: 昨天又跑了此，好久没跑，用了65分
<iMadper> 比我强太多
<jiero> 都是跑鞋啊。。。
<jiero> 。。。好厉害。。。竟然能跑10公里。
<jiero> 这是无法想像的。
<freeflying> jiero: 啥无法想象的
<jiero> freeflying: 跑5公里我都觉得不可思议啊
<jiero> freeflying:  5公里就算越野了。
<freeflying> jiero: just do it
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于驱动的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463005 安装了一个办公室打印机的驱动（驱动是在局域网上共享的，无线打印机），但是在添加打印机的时候却不知道驱动文件位置在哪儿？ 求高手指教～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 alfredchen — 2014-08-14 19:41
<jiero> freeflying: 会被蚊子咬死。。。
<jiero> freeflying: 我被咬了 42口了。
<jiero> freeflying: 这是什么生活啊。
<jiero> 8人男女混住间，6个女的，一个空位。。。
<jiero> 我。。。
<onlylove> 罗杰害羞了？
<jusss> onlylove: 浏览器的dns缓存，你清除过没
<onlylove> jusss: 没，我记得linux不可以？好像有人吐槽过
<onlylove> jusss: 好像windows可以
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<onlylove> jusss: 好像是系统的dns缓存……忘了
<jusss> onlylove: 修改win的hosts文件或linux的resolv.conf就更改了系统的dns缓存了
<onlylove> jusss: 有条专门的命令
<jusss> onlylove: ipconfig /flushdns
<tryit> 一个声卡，折腾了半天，崩溃了
<tryit> 啊啊啊
<tryit> 换了个旧内核才知道是新内核的驱动变了，折腾了半天软件……
<jusss> onlylove: sql指令简单不
<onlylove> jusss: 看你要啥样的操作
<onlylove> jusss: 你要知道，有个工作叫DBA
<croner> 晚上吃了锅贴
<jusss> onlylove: 改了hosts文件，而且清空了浏览器记录，还是不能用，到时ping完全可以用，现在浏览器是不是都不读取hosts文件了
<jusss> 擦擦
<wzssyqa> jiero: 祝性福
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请教下，Ubuntu有没有硬件的要求？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463007 我有一台10年前的pc，AMD 133 （cpu主频不到1G），集成显卡 跑windowsxp慢，只能装windows2000，能跑ubuntu不？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 kobern — 2014-08-14 21:18
<Kr_D> 我电脑上有两个网卡， 一个连接路由的wan口， 一个连接外网拔号，
<Kr_D> 请问， 我与wan口连接的网卡要怎么设置IP
<Kr_D> 我想搭一个wifi, 不加密的， 使其他人的数据从wan口传到我网卡， 我电脑上用另一个网卡转发出去，
<Kr_D> 使得我主机能上网，wifi也能上网
<Kr_D> 要用iptables么？
<Kr_D> 那个wan口设置为静态IP时， 要怎么写?
<happyaron> iMadper: triaged, not translation bug.
#ubuntu-cn 2014-08-15
<tryit> iMadper, 早
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • ubuntu 14.10不支持IOS7设备 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463015 我的libimobiledevice库是最新的。 但是插上手机显示 不能挂载 KOSKERS的 iPhone Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus) 统计信息: 发表于 由 KOSKERS — 2014-08-15 8:49
<iMadper> happyaron: 不是翻译的bug呀? 那是啥?
<iMadper> ydcv indicator
<freeflying> imtxc: 最近拍啥新片了呢
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M04/0A/0F/Cg-4WlI2mraIIpT8AADchGnNepAAALrCgMUn8YAANyc301.jpg 帅哥牌黄瓜
<tryit> 这还有大妈敢去买这黄瓜吗？
<tryit> ^_^
<imtxc> freeflying: 最近都没拍，一到周末就雷雨
<jusss> 困死了
<jusss> iMadper: 大侠，给指条合适的道路把，适合我的
<jusss> onlylove: 。
<iMadper> jusss: 去找个外包公司挂名去先
<freeflying> iMadper: NND，航班延误险终于到账了
<freeflying> iMadper: 不过昨晚又一个超过2小时的延误
<iMadper> freeflying: 赞土豪
<freeflying> im
<iMadper> freeflying: 还是你来钱快
<freeflying> iMadper: 毛啊，我可不想要那赔偿
<freeflying> iMadper: 5个小时在飞机上，就赔你1350
<iMadper> freeflying: 也对, 你一小时比这个值钱多了
<freeflying> iMadper: 虽然1350是我一个礼拜的公司
<freeflying> 工资
<iMadper> freeflying: 别装!
<freeflying> iMadper: 一个小时1千多那是壕蛋蛋啊
<iMadper> freeflying: ... 土豪蛋一小时才1000多????
<iMadper> freeflying: 我读书少, 你别骗我
<freeflying> iMadper: 美刀
<onlylove> jusss: 联想外包去不
<iMadper> freeflying: 哦, 那还差不多
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 自动弹出SD卡，用什么命令？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463017 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mivok — 2014-08-15 10:29
<freeflying> iMadper: 哎，你们帽帽出来得真能忽悠啊
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40740
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | BitTorrent Bleep：注重隐私的P2P聊天工具
<iMadper> freeflying: 啊? 我怎么了?
<onlylove> jusss: 1、熟悉Server OS，如WinServer2012,VMWare,SuSE等；
<onlylove> jusss: 2、熟悉服务器相关测试软件(BurnIn等)；
<onlylove> jusss: 3、熟悉服务器基本配置（BMC、BIOS、网络配置等），了解服务器及PC构架
<iMadper> 学生接触bmc的少
<freeflying> iMadper: 一个比一个赛高啊
<freeflying> onlylove: 这些我都熟悉啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 我, 我是很苦逼的..
<onlylove> freeflying: 你要来？
<freeflying> onlylove: 是啊
<onlylove> freeflying: 回去吃药
<onlylove> freeflying: 这工作没多少米
<freeflying> onlylove: 只要付钱，为啥不去啊
<freeflying> onlylove: 这要求我都会啊
<tryit> onlylove, 1W?
<jusss> onlylove: 你说的貌似我都木接触过
<onlylove> tryit: 扣个0下来
<tryit> onlylove, faint……
<jusss> onlylove: 来电简单的，容易的，
<iMadper> tryit: 肯定不会1w, 6k左右吧
<iMadper> tryit: 行情呀
<onlylove> jusss: 你妹，这都不会，你丫的还要我怎么办
<onlylove> jusss: java会不，php会不
<tryit> iMadper, 呵呵，我还没入行呢
<onlylove> iMadper: 6K在我司是senior，肯定没有
<jusss> onlylove: 什么程度算会
<iMadper> tryit: 联想 外包  这两个词在一起, 工资6k是上限了
<onlylove> jusss: 你都不知道，怎么算会
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦, 那我行情了解的也不丢
<iMadper> 也不对
<onlylove> iMadper: 联想外包给我司的
<onlylove> iMadper: 联想自己的外包阳光雨露就是渣渣
<tryit> iMadper, IBM，MS这些和BAT相比是什么行情
<freeflying> iMadper: 电信4G覆盖如何
<iMadper> freeflying: 还没用过呢
<iMadper> tryit: ms略高一些, 然后是abt, 然后是ibm  我是说同样比较低水平的时候
<tryit> iMadper, 对了，像ms,ibm和你们rh之类的是不是有到国外工作的机会
<onlylove> tryit: 有
<iMadper> tryit: 想多了
<iMadper> tryit: yahoo可以.
<iMadper> tryit: 但是也只是有名额而已... 会不会把你送出去另说.
<iMadper> tryit: rh的话, 是 完!全!没!戏!
<iMadper> tryit: 参考王聪的经历就知道了...
<tryit> onlylove, iMadper 机会还是非常渺茫
<jusss> onlylove: 我应该学Java然后去外包公司对吗？
<freeflying> iMadper: 电信套餐便宜，就是不知道覆盖和速度如何
<onlylove> jusss: 随你……你想怎么做那是你的事情
<iMadper> freeflying: 如果考虑3g, 电信覆盖是最最最好的
<iMadper> freeflying: 4g真心不知道
<onlylove> jusss: 我给你这个工作只是因为我现在在外包，公司恰好有这么个职位
<iMadper> tryit: fb/twitter/google/yahoo  <-- 如果你想出国, 考虑这些
<freeflying> iMadper: 电信3G的速度很慢啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 加个vmware和TI
<onlylove> iMadper: 只要有能力……
<iMadper> freeflying: 还行呀, 200 - 300 kb/s的下载
<tryit> 望其项背……  http://www.douban.com/note/356191846/ to onlylove  iMadper
<^k^> tryit: ⇪ astonishing 王聪
<iMadper> freeflying: 问题是, 覆盖好呀
<freeflying> iMadper: hangout不行啊
<iMadper> tryit: 望其项背的意思是, 追赶的上
<iMadper> tryit: 一般大家都说, 难以望其项背...
<tryit> 省略前面了…… to iMadper
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请教各位:为什么会有找不到命令的异常 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463019 请教各位:为什么会有找不到命令的异常,该如何处理? who@who-Dell-DM061 ~ $ sudo gedit /etc/default/grub sudo： gedit：找不到命令 统计信息: 发表于 由 XYZLINUX100 — 2014-08-15 10:53
<mikecao> 土壕们早
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<onlylove> tryit: 不要以为这个频道的人读书少就可以乱用成语
<tryit> onlylove, …………
<onlylove> jusss: 所以现在你自己想下，想做什么，能做什么，会做什么
<onlylove> jusss: 老实和你说，我现在的想法是，找个工作，每天看看书，浇浇花，喂喂猫
<onlylove> jusss: 而不是每天和各种各样的代码打交道
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40742
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 微软例行补丁导致部分机器蓝屏死机
<tryit> onlylove, 我现在的生活就是你向往的……
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么，打开有些网址，Mozilla Firefox会自动退出？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463020 ? 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mivok — 2014-08-15 10:56
<mikecao> 木有打打* 么。。
<onlylove> jusss: 因为我现在有点鼠标手
<onlylove> tryit: 你作啥的
<tryit> onlylove, 唯一的缺点就是钱不多，国企
<onlylove> tryit: 我不在乎钱多少，够用就行
<tryit> onlylove, ……问题就是不够用，哈哈哈
<onlylove> tryit: 想起来了，你昨天说过
<jusss> onlylove: 想做sa
<onlylove> jusss: 那我现在问你，linux系统管理，你了解多少
<tryit> onlylove, 恩
<imtxc> iMadper: momo
<jusss> onlylove: 不知道了解多少呀
<iMadper> imtxc: 别乱摸呀
<onlylove> jusss: web服务器，邮件服务器，文件服务器，dns服务器，这些都会不
<onlylove> jusss: ha知道啥意思不
<tryit> onlylove, kernel开发20-40W年薪……
<onlylove> jusss: 机房空调啥的知道不
 * iMadper 我去, onlylove 一问, 我发现我什么都不会...
<onlylove> tryit: 你去搜下dbanotes
<onlylove> tryit: 貌似那个人很牛
<tryit> onlylove, en
<onlylove> iMadper: 你又不是sa
<iMadper> onlylove: 这倒是
<iMadper> onlylove: 还好我不是, 要是的话, 我还真干不来
<onlylove> jusss: 科罗拉多大学的那个教授写的 linux系统管理技术手册（第二版）看过没
<onlylove> jusss: 那本书是入门
<onlylove> iMadper: 一般不会让你搞这么多
<onlylove> iMadper: 现在的公司，大都是lnmp啥的
<iMadper> onlylove: 噗, 我现在什么都不用做好像, 因为今天到现在还没人跟我报有机器broken...
<onlylove> iMadper: 当然，有个坏处就是，你可能要一个人干全部的活
<iMadper> onlylove: 那还是我现在的岗位好
<tryit> iMadper, 你这工作相当安逸阿~
<onlylove> iMadper: broken了你要立刻修好
<iMadper> tryit: 就是钱少
<iMadper> onlylove: 不着急, 一般qa跟我说机器坏了, 我就说, 那你换一台用吧
<tryit> iMadper, rh起码月薪上万
<iMadper> tryit: 明码标价 8500 睡前
<onlylove> iMadper: it和sa都这样，前期基础累，等基础弄好了都比较清闲
<tryit> iMadper, 不是吧
<onlylove> tryit: 你想多了，上万的是vmware
<iMadper> tryit: 我的工资在这个频道里是透明的, 所有人都知道啊
<onlylove> tryit: 腾讯一个月的收入比rh一年的收入还多
<iMadper> rh特别有钱, 但是对中国的员工特别抠门
<tryit> onlylove, iMadper 貌似现在月薪上万的很多啊，BAT的起薪吧
<iMadper> tryit: 互联网公司 和 软件公司 不同的
<onlylove> tryit: bat起薪，你逗呢，百度就在我隔壁
<tryit> onlylove, 稍稍夸张了点，感情是你邻居啊，呵呵
<onlylove> tryit: 不是我邻居，百度自己房子不够，租了我司半栋楼
<tryit> onlylove, ...
<tryit> iMadper, rh能提高外语不？
<onlylove> tryit: 不能
<iMadper> tryit: 这个真可以
<tryit> onlylove, iMadper ...
<tryit> 哈哈哈
<iMadper> tryit: 每天晚上跟美国佬聊irc
<iMadper> tryit: 尤其是 peter Jones, 俚语特别多
<onlylove> tryit: 和老外聊irc so easy 现在去ubuntu频道
<tryit> iMadper, 你们内部的irc？
<iMadper> tryit: 对.
<tryit> iMadper, 哦，也不错
<iMadper> tryit: 介意私聊吗?
 * onlylove 发现 iMadper晚上加班真相
<tryit> onlylove, ...
<imtxc> yooo
<imtxc> onlylove: 百度好多楼哇
<onlylove> imtxc: 我司也很多
<onlylove> imtxc: 有通勤车来回跑，貌似我知道的就三处
<onlylove> imtxc: 百度应该至少3处
<imtxc> onlylove: 远远不止
<imtxc> onlylove: 他们家造书包还是挺需要工人的
<imtxc> onlylove: 软件园里面好几个地方都变成他们的书包工厂了
<imtxc> 哦不对，还有外卖部门
<onlylove> imtxc: 书包？
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • buildroot编译嵌入式arm开发环境使其支持usb摄像头，并用qemu虚拟运行 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463021 各位大咖，小弟初次接触嵌入式，由于头儿给了安排：自己编译一个linux内核（arm架构的），使其支持usb摄像头，但由于现在手头上并没有相应的实体板子，因
<^k^>  ─> 此需要将编译出来的系统在qemu中虚拟运行。这活都很长时间了，因此十分的头疼，自己也查了相关的资料 …
<imtxc> onlylove: 昂，百度公司的主营业务不是书包么？ 不过现在好像外卖业务也赶上来了
<onlylove> imtxc: 外卖？在我司上班的天天吐槽他们的食堂不如总部呢，整天到我司餐厅吃饭
<imtxc> onlylove: 昂
<imtxc> onlylove: 食堂貌似还是环宇的好吃
<imtxc> onlylove: 你在几号楼来着
<freeflying> 企鹅厂真恶心啊，一个微信至今不能多点登陆
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<iMadper> wangli: 首席呢?
<iMadper> wangli: 让丫上线
<iMadper> wangli: 有事情找它
<freeflying> iMadper: 乐乐又调皮了，咋不踢他
<iMadper> freeflying: 调皮也踢?
<iMadper> freeflying: 其实我一直觉得扎西挺萌的...
<iMadper> freeflying: 卖萌而已...
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> iMadper: 你要跟他搞基？
<iMadper> freeflying: ... 我哪里说要gaoji了?
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助！ubuntu14.04从DVD/USB启动无法进入安装界面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463023 求助。 我制作了ubuntu 14.04 的dvd盘和U盘， 在笔记本上都试过可以安装。 在台式机上当选择从UEFI启动的时候， 就让我选择试用或者安装， 但不管选哪一个就会黑屏然后不动了。 我看
<^k^>  ─> 了网上的一些攻略， fast boot， secure boot都关了， 但是还是没用， 怎么办。 自己组装的机器， 主板是asroc …
<imtxc> 踢了扎西吧
<iMadper> imtxc: ...
<imtxc> freeflying: 每次换设备都要重新输密码确实烦人
<freeflying> imtxc: 不能多点登陆这个最恶心
<freeflying> imtxc: 连skype现在都可以
<imtxc> freeflying: skype 更扯好么
<freeflying> imtxc: 现在比微信强多了
<imtxc> freeflying: 检测到有新版本之后，直接不让用现有版本
<freeflying> lo
<freeflying> lo
<imtxc> freeflying: 可是我的小米rom商店里面没有最新版本。。。。
<freeflying> lol
<imtxc> 马蛋，已经三天没法用了
<freeflying> imtxc: 你有朝朝盈没
<freeflying> iMadper: 我推荐你，你买点朝朝盈吧
<imtxc> freeflying: 没听说过啊，我就有个啥宝
<imtxc> freeflying: 超朝赢在哪里买
<freeflying> imtxc: 小昭
<imtxc> freeflying: 网银里面买？
<freeflying> imtxc: 对
<iMadper> freeflying: 干嘛的? 我看看去
<iMadper> freeflying: 我手里没钱呀
<imtxc> freeflying: 银行的太麻烦
<imtxc> freeflying: 得去网点评级
<freeflying> imtxc: 手机银行就能买
<imtxc> 作为一个激进型选手，还是老实的用XX宝
<iMadper> 有什么买演唱会门票打折的羊毛吗?
<imtxc> iMadper: 买打折艺人的门票呗
<iMadper> ...
<iMadper> 打折(she)艺人?
<imtxc> iMadper: 那种大家伙都没听过名字的，开演唱会只为骗炮的那种，反正你也不是去听歌的
<imtxc> iMadper: 你请别人去别人还不好意思说自己没听过，显得自己知识面窄
<imtxc> freeflying: 貌似也要先去网点做风险评估之后才能买
<iMadper> imtxc: .. ...
<freeflying> imtxc: 网上就可以
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 硬盘喀喀喀喀喀喀一刻不停地响 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463025 xubuntu 14.04.1系统，偶尔会出现此情况。 硬盘灯不亮，iotop和top看不出有任何读写，但声音却和大批量读写的声音别无二致，一刻不停地响。 执行hdparm -Y /dev/sda强制待机，响声停止，过个十几秒又开
<^k^>  ─> 始了。 非得等个几十分钟才能消停。一旦响起来，就是重启也不行，非得转完了才行。 硬盘究竟在干嘛？ …
<eexp> easyread.ph.126.net/8N6uPjXgQdUt9iLpgUangw==/7916910330498895178.jpg
<imtxc> freeflying: 你现在在安卓上可以用 skype？
<roylez> eexp: 神渣
<freeflying> imtxc: 可以啊
<freeflying> imtxc: 我的华为的市场里总是显示有升级的，google play里还没
<imtxc> 华为市场这么屌
<imtxc> 豌豆夹之类都没有跟进
<nyfair> what?
<onlylove> eexp: 神都多大人了，还玩这个，你崽崽到了该玩这个的年纪了吧
<nyfair> eexp: 岳父大人，你家的小萝莉呢
<roylez> > 103.92 / 3
<^k^> roylez: 34.64
<roylez> > 34.64 * 4
<^k^> roylez: 138.56
<freeflying> iMadper: NND, 我的积分差点能换2间房，200刀
<nyfair> > 0.9999999999999999999999999
<^k^> nyfair: 1.0
<nyfair> > cos(2/3.141592653)
<^k^> nyfair: 0.8041098281577411
<nyfair> > 100rmb=?jpy
<roylez> nyfair: 要我的汇率转换脚本不？
<iMadper> freeflying: .. ihg?
<nyfair> roylez: 度娘不是直接就能用么？
<freeflying> iMadper: 是啊，周末还不能用积分换房
<roylez> nyfair: 每次开个网页多烦
<iMadper> freeflying: 我申请两次都被拒了
<freeflying> iMadper: 要不要我推荐你啊
<freeflying> iMadper: 不过那卡真心没啥用
<iMadper> freeflying: hamo推荐过, 还是被拒了
<xingxing> 推荐一下ubuntu下面有啥好用的QQ不
<freeflying> iMadper: 用我的世界卡给你推荐下？
<freeflying> iMadper: 刚刚国航客服打电话给我确认之前的填得问卷调查，顺便投诉了下他们得机长
<iMadper> freeflying: 好, 世界卡
<xingxing> 不懂你们在聊啥
<xingxing> 直接忽视我的存在？
<wangli> iMadper, tech talk
<wangli> iMadper, 十分精彩
<iMadper> wangli: qiao的?
<iMadper> wangli: 赞
<wangli> iMadper, 对
<xingxing> 王丽，你好
<iMadper> wangli: 视频发来
<huntxu> freeflying: 人机长得罪你什么了...
<wangli> xiaolang, 你好
<iMadper> huntxu: 机长一定是把了他看上的空姐儿了
<xingxing> 虾扯蛋的这儿？
<wangli> qiao, iMadper ^
<iMadper> xingxing: 有需要的时候, 我们讨论技术问题. 没需要的时候, 我们扯淡
<wangli> xiaolang, 由于大家技术都很好，所以很少讨论技术问题
<xingxing> 那能告诉我ubuntu怎么用qq不？
<iMadper> xingxing: 网页版.
<xingxing> 我怎么变成小狼了被你们叫得
<qiao> iMadper: ubuntu 也不开发一个客户端版的qq lol
<huntxu> wangli: 你确定 iMadper 技术很好？
<iMadper> qiao: 谈不来. 你以为不想?
<wangli> xingxing, 这个qq的问题你怎么能问iMadper呢
<freeflying> huntxu: 机长好矬，流控的情况下最后才被放飞
<xingxing> 网页版qq太不好用了
<wangli> xingxing, 至少要EFI里面最难修的bug
<xingxing> 我现在用deepin的还好点
<iMadper> xingxing: 这你问腾讯呀, 腾讯不肯开发, 还不让别人开发, 别人有啥办法?
<qiao> iMadper: ubuntu 壕公司，用钱砸死企鹅
<iMadper> qiao: ... ... 别闹了好伐?
<freeflying> iMadper: 其实空乘挺苦逼得，飞机上对机长基本是为首是从，乘客抱怨首先找他们
<wangli> huntxu, 不敢确定，但是肯定没有首席好啦
<xingxing> 大企鹅狠狠的揍一顿小企鹅
<iMadper> qiao: 腾讯一个月净利润够收购C家的了
<huntxu> freeflying: 他们回答你那个是 trainee LOL
<freeflying> iMadper: 国航空乘飞得多点的，一个月大概1w5左右
<qiao> iMadper: 0.0
<mikecao> iMadper: ubuntu 壕公司，用钱砸死企鹅
<mikecao> iMadper, 你出多少
<wangli> iMadper, 要是真收了你们，那就是腾讯的员工了啊，到时候能送个黄钻给首席和我么
<iMadper> freeflying: 挺多的了, 有门路推荐我去当空乘嘛?
<iMadper> wangli: 跟我有什么关系
<xingxing> 我捐1块
<iMadper> wangli: 找 cherrot
<freeflying> iMadper: 你先减肥了再谈
<wangli> iMadper, 求送黄钻
<iMadper> wangli: cherrot是腾讯员工...
<iMadper> freeflying: ToT
<huntxu> iMadper: 我要绿钻
<xingxing> 我捐一块砖头
<freeflying> iMadper: 不过你可以去UA当空乘
<nyfair> iMadper: 我要粉钻
<huntxu> nyfair: 粉钻是啥的
<iMadper> nyfair: 找 cherrot 要去. . cc huntxu wangli
<iMadper> freeflying: 算了... 空乘也累
<nyfair> 忘了，以前玩剑灵的时候又见过，每天登录能抽奖
<iMadper> freeflying: 我这暴脾气, 碰到暴脾气客户, 能打起来
<huntxu> wangli: 看来首席 qiao 和 iMadper 两人你都知道他们的技术如何
 * huntxu 觉得好像哪里不对
<iMadper> huntxu: ....
<nyfair> http://tieba.baidu.com/f?kw=%C5%B7%C5%F3%E4%AF%C0%C0%C6%F7
<nyfair> 这群傻吊不走装逼路线，开走傻逼路线了？
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 欧朋浏览器吧_百度贴吧
<qiao> huntxu: ..
<huntxu> nyfair: 你来解读一下
<wangli> huntxu, 那当然啊，我来帽帽的时候，他们的level已经很高了
<huntxu> nyfair: wangli 知道 qiao 和 iMadper 的技术的高下，通常会有什么故事在里面
<wangli> huntxu, 你们怎么能这样，哪个单位的，让你们领导出来说话
<iMadper> freeflying: 我ban了 huntxu 不过分吧?
<huntxu> iMadper: 过份
<wangli> huntxu, 让你们单位领导上线
<nyfair> huntxu: wangli是iMadper的初恋，后来被土豪qiao给ntr了？
<huntxu> nyfair: 我不开心
<huntxu> nyfair: pes manager能力值高出一截都只能和对方大屏
<iMadper> nyfair: 错了, 一开始是 huntxu 暗恋 qiao , 后来wangli横刀夺爱, 所以 huntxu 现在开始吃醋
<huntxu> s/大屏/打平/
<qiao> nyfair: 哪有我什么事。。
<huntxu> 能力值高我一截的通常都是吊打我队。。。
 * huntxu sigh
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 壕，你的老主顾家里关系真乱
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 壕，玩fifa onlie吧
 * nyfair 只知道wangli和qiao是穿一条裤子的，永远都是一起出现
 * huntxu 学 ruby 去，学完把自己渡到澳洲
<nyfair> huntxu: 学了ruby，来一起弄rpg maker小黄油吧
<huntxu> 在我眼里 “会 ruby” = “去澳洲”
<huntxu> nyfair: 听起来是个游戏
<iMadper> nyfair: 我会点儿ruby, 有钱赚?
<huntxu> iMadper: 你连hello world改写成hello ruby都困难
<huntxu> 还敢说会
<mikecao> 我懂店powershell ，为毛没人要我
<mikecao> NND
<freeflying> iMadper: 贵司贵组又走了个重量级人物啊
<mikecao> iMadper, 谁？
<huntxu> iMadper: 还是去搞EFI适合你
<iMadper> freeflying: 谁?
<iMadper> huntxu: 我现在就会ruby了, 不会efi
<nyfair> mikecao: 因为那些傻叉只会bash
<freeflying> iMadper: 不至于吧？我都知道你还不知道
<nyfair> powershell超级棒的
<iMadper> freeflying: msg给我
<mikecao> nyfair, 别这样。。。
<huntxu> 猴总虽然人不在，但是心在的
<freeflying> iMadper: 多公开了啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 我只知道要走的, 不知道走了的
<mikecao> freeflying, 也是c社员工？
<freeflying> iMadper: 还有谁要租走啊
<freeflying> mikecao: 显然不是啊
<mikecao> freeflying, 好吧
<iMadper> freeflying: 呆湾的
<freeflying> mikecao: 高大上的c社怎么会看上我等屌丝呢
<huntxu> roylez: 矬矬，挂机又不出现
<mikecao> freeflying, 这道也是，，也只能压住蛋蛋这种壕
<mikecao> iMadper, 我的运单转EMS了，但是EMS单号查不到，你以前遇到过吗？
<freeflying> mikecao: 只有帽帽的才能去C社
<iMadper> mikecao: 不用ems...
<mikecao> freeflying, 你又黑帽帽。。
<iMadper> qiao: 看msg
<freeflying> mikecao: 这是事实啊
<nyfair> chrome38附带的flash太坑了
<nyfair> g婊果然是垃圾制造机
<imtxc> qiao: 首席早
<qiao> imtxc: 早～
<imtxc> cherrot: 球送各种颜色的钻儿
<nyfair> cherrot: 求送各种颜色的钻儿
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新人到 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463026 新人报到 多多照顾 统计信息: 发表于 由 幽幽岁月 — 2014-08-15 13:17
<adam_magic_pack> cherrot: 求充满我的微信钱包
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 你买了啥
<palomino|working> adobe的那个flash在我电脑上已经看不了优酷了 nyfair
<palomino|working> 现在我只能用chrome带的那个看了
<adam_magic_pack> palomino|working: 我的还行啊, 但是百度网盘就得chrome看
<palomino|working> :-/
<palomino|working> 我前两天还行呢
<palomino|working> 不知道哪次升级了什么之后就完蛋了
<adam_magic_pack> palomino|working: http://imagebin.org/317583
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
 * palomino|working 反复抽打 roylez 
<palomino|working> 见鬼,打不开呢 adam_magic_pack
<palomino|working> .....
<jyfl987> adam_magic_pack 老子的x86平板到了 要考虑装下 ubuntu
<cherrot> adam_magic_pack: 保养我的钱直接打我微信钱包吧  不谢~
<palomino|working> 据报告，位于 imagebin.org 的此网页为恶意网页，已根据您的安全选项拦截
<alvin_rxg> Title: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images. (@ imagebin.org)
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> 卧槽
 * palomino|working slaps roylez 
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<cherrot> ^k^: 化成人形了吗
<adam_magic_pack> palomino|working: 放心点开, 就是我的手机截屏而已
<palomino|working> 我知道.firefox抽风了
<palomino|working> 已然点开了
<palomino|working> 例句不错
<^k^> cherrot, .. 休息一下 ..  14:19
<palomino|working> :O
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 壕蛋蛋早安
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 买啥？
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 鞋
 * mikecao 觉得 adam_magic_pack 羽毛球经常被我虐，就在ubuntu-cn 欺负我，我只要一有权限就被他deop
<nyfair> mikecao: 你还要晒腹肌
<mikecao> nyfair, 啥是晒腹肌
<nyfair> mikecao: 亮出8块腹肌，蛋蛋就来跪舔了
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 我自己有腹肌啊
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 为啥你可以控制 ChanServ 我不能
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 我只练出了六块, 但是医学上来说, 有的人有8块, 有的人有10块....
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 因为我是OP啊
<mikecao> 畜生！
<mikecao> -ChanServ- You have been deopped on #Ubuntu-CN by adam_magic_pack (adam8157)
<mikecao> * ChanServ removes channel operator status from mikecao
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 至少都是8块
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 你确定不事画上去的
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 我想打死你
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 呵呵
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, interesting
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 那一秒钟的拥有, 也是美好
<mikecao> 赶紧给我永久op
<nyfair> http://www.baidu.com/link?url=WnAODh-Y-1XAbSh7oA_6n-79S1PK3Imh9fD1N-qFwKMmQHVFSfleGA1rNC5nNIv_br3rg4P5hF15K7tg2E-8yfX314o2Agel95I_ui8cwvO
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 香港12万人将游行“保普选反占中” 警方称不反对_新闻_腾讯网
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: you wish
<WhiteMoOn> :O
<nyfair> 立二拆四称，他在炒作网络事件时首先要留给网民想象和发挥的空间，其次是让网民们占据智力上的优越感，这是网络炒作所必不可少的元素。
<nyfair> 这句怎么能没有( ﾟ∀ﾟ)话说如果不是这家伙做的事实在太恶劣，对于他的水平和能力我还是很佩服的
 * cherrot 百度竟然还能搜到腾讯新闻
<jyfl987> nyfair 这是贵党的一次胜利
<eexp> jyfl987: 显得你是外国人一样
<jyfl987> eexp 为何？ 我跟他不是一个党  叫她的组织贵党有何不妥？
<jyfl987> eexp 何况我说的是 抬高物价 把什么都搞得死贵死鬼的党 简称贵党
<eexp> 你啥党？
<jyfl987> eexp 你这家伙 依靠政府有关部门坐生意 果然嘴巴都往那边歪
<cherrot> iMadper: 去canonical了？
<jyfl987> ic卡民用表 ic卡工业表 ic卡工业燃气表控制器 ic卡燃气售气系统 燃气管理系统 水电气一卡通预付费管理系统
<jyfl987> eexp 你们这些业务都是跟垄断部门有关系的
<eexp> 差不多。你有种也搞一个公司出来。
<nyfair> http://www.vgmaterials.com/notebook/
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ Video Genome Materials : ビデオ・ゲノム・マテリアルズ
<nyfair> 卧槽，15年了啊
<nyfair> 三部曲终于要出最后一作了
<nyfair> ps4，买买买买买
<nyfair> 索尼大法好
<jyfl987> eexp 哼哼 张总到处吃饭喝酒拉关系
<jyfl987> 我没这种本事 人际交往不能
<eexp> 从来不拉关系。也不耍嘴皮子。lol
<iMadper> cherrot: 没有呀
<iMadper> cherrot: 我在我公司当机房管理员了呀
<cherrot> iMadper: 真棒
<jyfl987> 你要不拉关系 这种业务我就真不知道你咋开展了
<jyfl987> 或者是你手下去陪酒
<eexp> 作实业，你能做到本地第一。就够了。
<huntxu> eexp: 董事会成员
<jyfl987> 嘿嘿 本地第一也难做到啊
<jyfl987> 也要用手段啊
<eexp> 那做到全国第一呢
<jyfl987> 张总也是有资本积累的原罪的 lol
<jyfl987> 不要否认 哼哼
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 12.10安装n卡驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463031 发现很少12.10的教程，求教怎么安装， 统计信息: 发表于 由 twita — 2014-08-15 13:58
<nyfair> drivers.nvidia.com
<nyfair> old driver help me
<onlylove> nyfair: 要用elder drivers
<onlylove> 喵咪咪的，我突然想重新写一套Lib，这个framework搞不明白
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 牛
<jyfl987> onlylove 牛掰啊
<jyfl987> onlylove 得空帮我写点东西哈
<jyfl987> adam_magic_pack x86的板子没legacy bios兼容 居然也要像那些arm设备一样自己折腾
<iMadper> onlylove: 牛, 膜拜
<adam_magic_pack> jyfl987: 啊 咋了
<jyfl987> adam_magic_pack 这样我就不知道他怎么统一那些写屏之类的了 难道要自己实现类似bios的那一套调用
<adam_magic_pack> jyfl987: 写屏?
<jyfl987> adam_magic_pack 是啊
<jyfl987> 但是 那些 bootloader我看又可以统一的写屏 估计 android手机也有一些统一的 bin api吧
<iMadper> jyfl987: efi下面写屏不是更简单?
<iMadper> 直接printf
<jyfl987> iMadper 原来efi有统一的 ？
<iMadper> jyfl987: http://www.rodsbooks.com/efi-programming/hello.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Programming for EFI: Creating a "Hello, World" Program
<jyfl987> iMadper efi规范长不 ？ 会不会像intel手册那样
<iMadper> jyfl987: 比acpi的spec略长, 远不及intel的手册
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 终于解决了搜狗输入法乱码的问题了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463033 sudo apt-get install fcitx-module-kimpanel 统计信息: 发表于 由 jin7 — 2014-08-15 15:23
<jyfl987> iMadper 我就关心三块  图像 声音 触摸输入
<jyfl987> 额 还有 按键
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: UEFI现在不是ACPI的一部分了么...
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 这我不知道啊
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: acpi我不了解啊... 遇到了acpi问题都理解不了
<jyfl987> iMadper 额 你给我的这个是c代码啊  这算什么简单  谁知道下面翻译出来的有多长
<jyfl987> iMadper 不过看你挺机灵的 果然阿蛋已经被打在沙滩上了
<iMadper> jyfl987: 用c多好呀
<iMadper> jyfl987: 就会一点点c... 写个c的hello world
<jyfl987> iMadper 我见过嵌入式许多c的例子 代码特别丑！
<jyfl987> 还不如用汇编呢
<iMadper> jyfl987: efi本来就类似一个虚拟机...
<jyfl987> iMadper 问题是 这些手机 平板都是efi的么
<iMadper> jyfl987: 不是efi的话, 那你的汇编也不可能跨平台呀
<jyfl987> iMadper   android的 fastboot是不是强制要求的 ？
<iMadper> jyfl987: 没用过android, 不知道是啥
<jyfl987> 我看 cw的bootloader 触屏都支持 就那么大
<jyfl987> 如果不打电话 再加个wifi支持不就行了么
<jyfl987> 搞不好能省不少电
<onlylove> jyfl987: 写毛啊……就是一个截图的函数（c#叫方法？）给我的framework我弄不明白怎么用
<jyfl987> onlylove 截图很吊
<onlylove> jyfl987: 嵌入式的C，该不是抄的示例代码吧？说起来很多写嵌入式的代码写的确实不咋样，不过能用
<onlylove> jyfl987: 哦，不厉害，二次开发，有现成的东西可以用
<onlylove> jyfl987: 我每次跑testcase，都到截图那地方fail，和我说找不到configfile，我死活没找到在哪搞
<onlylove> jyfl987: 就想，反正截图，我找段代码实现这功能不就没事了
<jyfl987> onlylove 你看看就知道  超级丑
<onlylove> jyfl987: 能干活就行，他们才不管丑不，当初arm的驱动就那样，
<onlylove> jyfl987: 记得脱袜子好像拒绝合并arm代码，就因为驱动代码写的烂
<jyfl987> onlylove 所以我就超级讨厌用c写嵌入式 远不如汇编清楚
<onlylove> jyfl987: 不过这事有段时间了
<onlylove> jyfl987: 其实……c写挺方便的，asm有些事倒腾不明白
<jyfl987> onlylove 你只写个hello world 当然方便了  但是你工作肯定不是只写个hello world
<onlylove> jyfl987: 再怎么说，C比asm好懂
<nyfair> http://static.acfun.mm111.net/h/image/20147/3ca7d7230ec8b9b35fb7eeed61dccf43.png
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ image/png
<jyfl987> 而且 c的好处是 跨平台 不过嵌入式你跨个毛线平台
<jyfl987> onlylove asm也有宏汇编啊 你以为那些人写的代码都能跟机器指令一一对应 ？
<onlylove> jyfl987: 那不一样，虽然都是arm，samsung和nvidia的arm不一样啊
<jyfl987> onlylove 不是  都一样的 都是arm v7
<jyfl987> 何况我说了 有宏汇编
<onlylove> jyfl987: intel和amd还都x86呢，你敢说他俩汇编一样
<jyfl987> onlylove 我敢 证明就是 同样一个 exe 可以不用改 就在intel/amd上跑
<onlylove> jyfl987: 你别忘了扩展指令集
<onlylove> jyfl987: 换句话说 core是一样的，外围不一样
<jyfl987> onlylove 那是特殊的  这种的就可以用一些宏来统一了
<jyfl987> onlylove  话又说回来  如果你要用特殊指令集 你干嘛还写c呢 无聊诶
<onlylove> jyfl987: 反正鸟哥早期的书建议amd用户单独compile下kernel
<jyfl987> onlylove 我只能说 这个干我冇事
<onlylove> jyfl987: 证明amd和intel还是有区别的
<jyfl987> onlylove 我没说没有 注意我刚才说的环境 嵌入式
<onlylove> jyfl987: 我也说了，三星和nvidia
<jyfl987> 写桌面我肯定考虑 forth/lisp
<jyfl987> onlylove 但你使用 intel/amd来证明
<jusss> jyfl987: 32位的asm感觉不好写
<jyfl987> jusss 没说全都用他写啊 只是底层那些boot部分用那个 然后再接上我们的高阶语言了
<jusss> jyfl987: 内存寻址感觉好麻烦，再也不能直接给个地址跳转了
<jyfl987> 就像 freebsd  kernel里就开始用lua了  那你只要把lua vm用 asm实现下就可以了
<jyfl987> jusss x86 real mode也不能随便挑啊  大于64k的就跳不过去 得先设置下 cs嘛
<nyfair> arm的汇编各种坑爹，x86大法好
<jusss> jyfl987: 16的可以跳，想跳哪就跳哪，32的就不行了
<happyaron> iMadper: 代码问题呗
<happyaron> iMadper: 不是写了么。
<jusss> 段选择子这种寻找方式好麻烦
<iMadper> happyaron: 我问你的时候没看bug... 刚睡醒看到irc了
<happyaron> iMadper: lol
<happyaron> 苦逼合代码
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • win7下安装双系统ubuntu14.04引导中只有memory test http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463034 我是用U盘安装的Ubuntu14.04，只分了三个区/, swap, /home，启动是安装在/下面了安装成功了 然后重启直接进入的是win7系统，然后我再win7中使用EasyBCD添加引导，引导类型为grub2，然后选择
<^k^>  ─> 了/这个分区 重启出现了win7和Ubuntu的引导，然后选择Ubuntu这个启动进去只有三个选项，前两个都是memory test …
<nyfair> 直接nop
<jyfl987> nyfair 请我吃饭
<jyfl987> jusss 段大点就好  其他无所谓
<jyfl987> 最挫的还是中断来中断去  看起来 上 Ghz 其实哪里有那么多能执行
<onlylove> jyfl987: 其实我不觉得kernel里面用脚本是啥好事情
<jyfl987> onlylove 我觉得是好事 他们是要用 lua写驱动
<onlylove> jyfl987: lua的驱动比c快么
<jyfl987> 其实最好使用forth 这样还可以在线改代码升级
<jyfl987> onlylove 写得快
<jyfl987> 尤其是对许多不奇葩的硬件来说
<jyfl987> onlylove 可有什么好的内网控制软件 ？
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair 请我吃饭
<jyfl987> onlylove 要求是从外面控制内网的机器
<jyfl987> nyfair 请我啪啪
<onlylove> jyfl987: 没……
<onlylove> jyfl987: 准确点说是不知道
<onlylove> jyfl987: 这种，一般的在防火墙开口子，然后反弹吧……
<jyfl987> iMadper http://www.gotomycloud.cn/
<^k^> jyfl987: ⇪ 安卓平板_安卓手机_iphone_ipad控制电脑_远程桌面连接_远程操作电脑开关机_远程协助监控-GoToMyCloud远程控制软件
<jyfl987> onlylove 看来你对 反向连接不熟悉
<onlylove> jyfl987: 很明显，正向还没明白
<jyfl987> onlylove 比如 A要控制 B
<jyfl987> onlylove 通常是 A去连B listen的一个端口
<onlylove> jyfl987: 这正向的吧
<jyfl987> onlylove 反向的是 B去连Alisten的一个端口  不过更好的做法是 B去连C listen的端口 A走C中转或者打洞
<nyfair> jyfl987: 走走走，去莞式大保健
<jyfl987> nyfair 好啊  多谢你买单 我在长江南路 来接我吧
<jusss> jyfl987: 要是a b c全是在三个不同的内网呢？
<jusss> 木有一个公网ip
<jyfl987> jusss C是个公网机器这是前提
<jyfl987> 开个 hamachi估计也行
<jyfl987> 我挺怀念以前的 浩方对战平台的
<jyfl987> 当时为何没想到做通用局域网呢 非要限制在游戏这块
<jusss> jyfl987: 现在好多都是nat3
<jusss> jyfl987: 都木有外网ip
<happyaron> 对了忘记拜了
<happyaron> iMadper imtxc 拜见妹子壕
<jyfl987> jusss 前提就是违反了就别往下看
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜见萌萌哒妹子壕
<happyaron> freeflying: 拜见第一壕
<happyaron> eexp: 拜见土匪壕
<happyaron> qiao: 拜见高级首席
<cherrot> happyaron: 么么哒
<happyaron> 不对，应该是gaoji首席
<jusss> eexp: 好长时间不说话了
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 你在法国住宿怎么解决?
<happyaron> cherrot: 妹子真非常忙么难道
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 小旅店，到sprint开始有宾馆
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 小旅店是什么价格? 青旅?
<qiao> happyaron: o_O
<mikecao> happyaron, 有特殊服务么
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 老把你看成microcai
<jusss> happyaron: 欧洲性旅行呀
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, microcai 是谁
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 40欧
<happyaron> mikecao jusss 没有
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 还可以啊, 是青旅还是普通小旅馆?
<mikecao> 和国内价格差不多了。。。
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 普通旅馆，单人间
<jusss> happyaron: 法国哪个城市？
<happyaron> jusss: 巴黎
<jyfl987> 浩方使用的主要技术是Hook socket(Hook API),DLL注入。
<jyfl987> 额 居然是用这个
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 赞
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 要去法国了？
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 不去
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, ...
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 问问, 意淫
<jyfl987>  nyfair 你上次不是要特定游戏走代理么 既然浩方可以 你肯定也能做这个
<cherrot> happyaron: 最近每天带电脑回家加班  听她说确实比较忙
<cherrot> happyaron: 但肯定没我忙 尼玛   贵厂招人不  只要不是C/C++
<happyaron> cherrot: 一直都招啊
<cherrot> happyaron: 有链接没 我去瞅瞅
<adam_magic_pack> cherrot: www.canonical.com/careers
<alvin_rxg> Title: Canonical | Careers (@ canonical.com)
<happyaron> cherrot: http://www.canonical.com/careers/all-vacancies
<^k^> happyaron: ⇪ Canonical | Careers | All current vacancies
<adam_magic_pack> zhan壕又不来了...
<mikecao> happyaron, 最近没啥值为阿
<eexp> adam_magic_pack: 基蛙也去逛红灯区去了？
<mikecao> s/值为/职位
<cherrot> happyaron: thx
<adam_magic_pack> eexp: 上次他自己去, 这次他带着老婆去
<happyaron> cherrot: 找李老板或者找我推荐都可以
<eexp> 额。比你舒服啊。 adam_magic_pack
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 着你都知道。。。
<adam_magic_pack> eexp: 我最矬的了
<happyaron> cherrot: 从电脑away，说话微信
<adam_magic_pack> eexp: 别组一年出去玩六回, 我组0
<eexp> 这么可怜
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 求C社出去旅游的职位
<adam_magic_pack> eexp: 系啊
<adam_magic_pack> eexp: 解救我!
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 基蛙组
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 和蓉蓉组
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 基蛙不事离职了，但是没看到信的headcount阿
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 蓉蓉组是哪个组？
<mikecao> 我面试过么
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 蓉蓉组是我司最牛比的UE组
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 哦。那我必须不行了。。
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 谁是蓉蓉
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: happyaron 哈皮阿蓉
<iMadper> mikecao: 还是 bcao好听   cc adam_magic_pack
<bcao> adam_magic_pack, 原来 happyaron 也是你社的
<cherrot> happyaron: ok
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 你那么牛逼为啥不到 融融组
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 我对应蓉蓉组的职位太高level了
<jusss> 怎么全是土豪啊
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 那蓉蓉组到底是干嘛的，我能干么。。。
<jusss> 这个频道
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 不知道啊, 看你能不能接受潜规则了
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 。。。。。。
<cherrot> adam_magic_pack: 卧槽  这么劲爆
<iMadper> mikecao: 那你"技术"是不是"深不可测"了
<iMadper> s/那/看/
<cherrot> mikecao: 米可艹   这名字好
<mikecao> cherrot, 我也觉得，谢谢！
<mikecao> iMadper, 必须阿，用过的都知道
<iMadper> mikecao: 那你可以来.
<mikecao> 一般都是我侧别人，哈哈
<mikecao> 哈哈
<iMadper> mikecao: 适合 happyaron
<iMadper> mikecao: 他们组
 * adam_magic_pack 啊啊啊啊啊, 主席把频道OP写在简历里.......
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 不行么？ 卢瑟
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 我也要写
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 你是不是高亮了"主席"
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 我说过你时不时会被我的创意所感动的
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 我原文贴过去了
 * adam_magic_pack 第十组健腹轮走起
<iMadper> 我也要贴
 * adam_magic_pack done
<adam_magic_pack> palomino|exhaust: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/df30b591jw1ejde1nbje8j20ib06h40a.jpg  cc iMadper roylez mikecao
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 求频道OP，求简历加星
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, f**K
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 可以再取一个牌子 peep
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 你曾经是
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: pee pee poo poo
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 我想永远是
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 人都是要死的
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, f**K
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: +1
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 感受这一刻 不要说永远
 * adam_magic_pack 啦啦啦
<palomino|exhaust> lol adam_magic_pack
<roylez> crawl 又死了
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|exhaust
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|exhaust
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|exhaust
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|exhaust
<iMadper> roylez: ...
 * palomino|exhaust 斩杀 roylez 
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 你这么骚气外漏，你老婆知道吗
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<roylez> mikecao: 他老婆还没出生
<palomino|exhaust> ...
<mikecao> roylez, ......
<mikecao> 刚刚学到一个词，叫 云备胎
<xixihaha> 啥意思
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: feel sorry for you
<freeflying> happyaron: 蛋蛋才是壕
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 简直就是再说你。哈哈
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 蛤蟆没去公司啊
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 在办公室
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 你在办公室怎么练习肌肉
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 健腹轮
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 办公室健腹轮, 回家俯卧撑, 外加疾走, 游泳, 羽毛球
<xixihaha> 那个玩意很难玩
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, feel sorry for you ,你最近真寂寞
<iMadper> mikecao: 你说的对
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 你说的对
<nyfair> 耗资60亿，中国恐成最大输家，美俄惊呼不可战胜,专家称可食用,不转不是中国人,AC评论转2CH评论转网易评论转雅虎韩国评论转油土鳖评论转三泰虎评论：一切都是国大党的错！ 马英九表示将面向全台征檄文,英法互相指责对方应承担责任,哈马斯已表示会对此负责,乌克兰政府认为此举将导致俄罗斯新一轮侵略,联合国呼吁不交450谁也保不了你,å¹
<mikecao> nyfair, 你这是怎么了。。。
<jyfl987> mikecao 高潮了
<wangli> mikecao, 好奇，云beitai  怎么定义
 * jyfl987 下班 啪啪啪
<mikecao> wangli, 各种女人的备胎，我是这么理解的，俗称暖男。哈哈
<wangli> mikecao, hmm， 我还以为是远程beitai
<mikecao> wangli, .....
<nyfair> mikecao: 莫不是江湖传说中的人形自走炮？
<wangli> nyfair, 人形自走炮 又怎么定义
<mikecao> nyfair, 人形自走炮 又怎么定义
<wangli> iMadper, 感觉加入这个频道后，各种长知识
<xixihaha> 人形自走炮
<huntxu> wangli: 王丽你好
<xixihaha> 求定义
<adam_magic_pack> wangli: 王莉你好
<wangli> huntxu, ……
<wangli> adam_magic_pack, 你们能不能不要这么突然
<huntxu> wangli: 哦，李旺你好
<xixihaha> wangli: 王力你好
<adam_magic_pack> wangli: 王莉莉
<wangli> adam_magic_pack, 哪个单位i的
<wangli> 让你领导粗来说话
<nyfair> mikecao: 曹妙可
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 还好是曹
<mikecao> nyfair, 赤果果的侮辱！！！
<xixihaha> wangli: 领导粗来了
<wangli> xiaolang, 你是他领导么
<wangli> xixihaha, …………
<wangli> xixihaha, 我希望你能给 adam_magic_pack 升一个level别且加薪
<adam_magic_pack> ....
<xixihaha> wangli: 为什么
<wangli> xixihaha, 他热情主动，上来就问好
<xixihaha> wangli: 服务行业都这样
<wangli> xixihaha, 对
<wangli> xixihaha, 理解你们
<wangli> xixihaha, 理解东莞
<xixihaha> wangli: 呵呵
<xixihaha> exit
<xyh> 求follow :: https://github.com/xieyuheng    https://github.com/cicada-language/
<^k^> ⇪ t: xieyuheng (XIE Yuheng) · GitHub
<beier> 快下班了
<beier> 周末做什么
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 聯宗 : 眉毛一日忽欲與脅毛聯宗﹐脅毛不肯﹐曰﹕"我也在人手下﹐如何與你聯得﹖有一好去處﹐引你去聯可也。"問﹕"何處﹖"曰﹕"下邊新豎旗杆的。"
<xyh> beier: 周末学个新的程序语言吧 http://xieyuheng.github.io/   https://github.com/cicada-language/cicada-language
<^k^> ⇪ ti: introduction.org
<xyh> ^k^ 这个 bot 有 bug , 它只下载每句话中的 第一个网址的标题
<beier> bot 怎么写的
<beier> 有资料参考吗？
<xyh> 我知道一个用汇编写的bot
<xyh> 等等我给你个link
<xyh> beier: https://github.com/cicada-language/cicada-bot
<^k^> ⇪ t: cicada-language/cicada-bot · GitHub
<xyh> 只有300+行汇编
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 「求助」14.04LTS 无法安装任何更新（是安装更新，不是下载） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463041 Code: 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树        正在读取状态信息... 完成        正在对升级进行计算... 完成 下列软件包的版本将保持不变
<^k^>  ─> ：   linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic 下列软件包将被升级：   accountsservice apache2 apache2-bin apache2 …
<castleX> test
<^k^> castleX:点点点.  18:58
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手求助(关于Grub引导的问题) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463042 事情是这样的,电脑是安装的Windows7,由于不甘心一直使用Windows和对Linux的向往之情.于是我开始了第一次在实体机上安装Linux系统. 在网上阅读了大量的资料来为自己选择一款合适的Linux系统,很显然的,Ubuntu
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • kubuntu 终端 命令不能补全 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463044 如题 kubuntu14.04 终端命令不能补全 在ubunu下这些命令都能自动补全 例 sudo apt-get insta(这时候按tab没有任何反应） 例 sudo autorem（这时候按tab也不能补全） 路径可以补全 中文路径也可以补全 也试过reconfig -dash 选择
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • kubuntu 终端 命令不能补全 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463045 如题 kubuntu14.04 终端命令不能补全 在ubunu下这些命令都能自动补全 例 sudo apt-get insta(这时候按tab没有任何反应） 例 sudo autorem（这时候按tab也不能补全） 路径可以补全 中文路径也可以补全 也试过reconfig -dash 选择
<iMadper|MAPG> maplebeats: 早, 媒婆
<iMadper|MAPG> cherrot: 早, 兔子
 * iMadper|MAPG 刚刚拜见完两大腾讯土豪
<cherrot> iMadper|MAPG: 早个妹啊
<iMadper|MAPG> cherrot: 土豪, 你还在加班?
<cherrot> iMadper|MAPG: 嗯 今天值班到凌晨
<cherrot> iMadper|MAPG: 万恶的好声音
<iMadper|MAPG> cherrot: 好声音用的你们的服务器?
<iMadper|MAPG> cherrot: 导致流量暴增?
<iMadper|MAPG> cherrot: 那你奖金肯定高呀
<cherrot> iMadper|MAPG: 高个蛋
<cherrot> iMadper|MAPG: 不想吐槽了 还在公司
<cherrot> iMadper|MAPG: 今年企鹅买下了独家版权
<iMadper|MAPG> cherrot: 可是怎么都应该是sa的工作呀
<iMadper|MAPG> cherrot: 你现在跟你老板说, 不给涨工资就辞职, 看看你老板怎么说
<iMadper|MAPG> maplebeats: 这就是你的不对了, 怎么能麻烦 cherrot 帮你做sa的工作呢?
<iMadper|MAPG> cherrot: 我已经帮你批评贵公司的sa了
<cherrot> 唉 无奈
<sulit> 晚上好
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu衍生版制作 • 如果把ubuntu改成deepin那样需要做哪些工作 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463046 安装部署的过程 是怎么处理的... 统计信息: 发表于 由 caoshixuan100 — 2014-08-15 19:58
<cherrot> iMadper|MAPG: 不开系  你竟然没下班？
<iMadper|MAPG> cherrot: 别胡扯了, 我六点半就到家了
<iMadper|MAPG> cherrot: 自从我从原来的组跳到管理机房, 已经好久没有7点以后到家了
<onlylove> 哎？我居然下班前退了？
<onlylove> 这不科学
<onlylove> yunfan: 问你个事情，如果一个连接没法用CDN这种方式优化，那怎样克服网络环境？（其实我是想知道迅游这东西都做了啥）
<iMadper|MAPG> 迅游是不是就是个vpn呀?
<iMadper|MAPG> 我猜的哈, 没用过不知道
<onlylove> iMadper|MAPG: 类似
<onlylove> iMadper|MAPG: 或者就是
<onlylove> iMadper|MAPG: 因为他是引导流量走特定节点
<iMadper|MAPG> onlylove: 那我觉得就是vpn了
<onlylove> iMadper|MAPG: 但是我不清楚它这样是就指定程序走，还是全局的
<iMadper|MAPG> onlylove: 迅游肯定不是全局的吧?
<onlylove> iMadper|MAPG: 我觉得不是，但是不知道怎么做不是全局的vpn
<onlylove> NND我怕过几天受不了要买迅游了，一月16，太贵了
<onlylove> iMadper|MAPG: apec啥时候结束啊
<iMadper|MAPG> onlylove: apec是啥?
<onlylove> iMadper|MAPG: 一个会议或者组织，反正ap指的是亚太，e貌似是经济？
<abineQ> 亚太经合组织
<abineQ> 有人在用OpenELEC么？
<iMadper|MAPG> onlylove: 额... 你还关心这种东西...
<onlylove> iMadper|MAPG: 我不关心这个，我怕因为这个有管制
<onlylove> iMadper|MAPG: 我这几天网卡的要死要死的，
<onlylove> iMadper|MAPG: 我实在想不出什么理由了
<onlylove> abineQ: 那是啥？
<abineQ> 一个系统
<abineQ> OpenELEC系统
<abineQ> 很小的一个操作系统
<abineQ> 嵌入式电子娱乐系统发行版
 * iMadper|MAPG 求工作推荐呀! 要挣钱多呀!
<October21> onlylove: xbmc + linux
<onlylove> 哦，那貌似是个不错的东西
<onlylove> iMadper|MAPG: 你挣钱还少？
<iMadper|MAPG> onlylove: 真不算多吧?
<iMadper|MAPG> onlylove: cherrot 比我工资高多了. 我俩一届的
<onlylove> iMadper|MAPG: 照你这么说，我08年毕业，还没你拿的多，我是不是可以去跳积水潭了
<iMadper|MAPG> onlylove: 积水潭没去过, 就知道那边骨科挺不错的
<iMadper|MAPG> onlylove: 可是, 我想挣更多的钱...
<iMadper|MAPG> onlylove: 还想remote..
<onlylove> iMadper|MAPG: 你找 yunfan 去，他在remote
<onlylove> iMadper|MAPG: 而且貌似钱比你多
<iMadper|MAPG> onlylove: 肯定比我多
<onlylove> iMadper|MAPG: 我也想找个可以remote的，到时候我可以在通州啥的找个便宜屋子住
<iMadper|MAPG> onlylove: 能remote了, 还不去一个空气干净的小城市?
<iMadper|MAPG> onlylove: 房租更便宜啊
<onlylove> iMadper|MAPG: NND我家里屋子太偏，扯不上宽带
<onlylove> iMadper|MAPG: 没网，怎么remote
<iMadper|MAPG> onlylove: 干净的小城市 又没说一定是你家..
<iMadper|MAPG> onlylove: 有很多好选择呀
<iMadper|MAPG> onlylove: 珠海. 大连.
<onlylove> iMadper|MAPG: 人生地不熟的，帝都好歹物流啥的方便，特别是JD，基本隔天到甚至当天到
<onlylove> iMadper|MAPG: 我倒是想去苏杭玩玩……可惜没住下的想法
<onlylove> iMadper|MAPG: 我对大连没感觉
<iMadper|MAPG> onlylove: 多等一天也没啥大不了的...
<onlylove> iMadper|MAPG: 我家小伙伴，当年在京东买物件，你知道多久才到？15天
<onlylove> iMadper|MAPG: 还是个次品，差点没法换货
<iMadper|MAPG> onlylove: 珠海, 大连 什么的, 不会的
<iMadper|MAPG> onlylove: 你家实在是太偏僻可能.
<onlylove> iMadper|MAPG: 毛，烟台
<iMadper|MAPG> onlylove: 连宽带都没有?
<iMadper|MAPG> onlylove: 新疆好多地方都有宽带呀
<onlylove> iMadper|MAPG: 有
<onlylove> iMadper|MAPG: 因为是老城区，房子太偏了，人不爱去，各种找借口
<iMadper|MAPG> 哦.
 * iMadper|MAPG push-ups
<abineQ> iMadper|MAPG: 在哪里呢
<onlylove> eexp: e神晚上加班？
<abineQ> eexp: 大神
<abineQ> hoho
<abineQ> LOL
 * imtxc 之前设置过一个很高级的密码，现在死活想不起来了
<freeflying> iMadper|MAPG: 跑步了啊
<imtxc> 啥
<imtxc> 今天忘了跑步了。。。。
<freeflying> imtxc: 你又跑步了？
<imtxc> 恩啊
<abineQ> Adan 呢
<onlylove> imtxc: 因为怕忘密码，都记纸上或者用简单密码
<BarcelonaTree> 可以打招呼吗
<jiero> 妹子对我的判断挺准的啦。
<Kr_D> 请问在kali linux下怎么用apt-get 安装谷哥CHROM
<onlylove> Kr_D: 有google的源么，没有的话还是下载deb包吧
<Kr_D> 找到源了， 谢谢
<happyaron> freeflying: 当当是第二壕，你是第一
<happyaron> iMadper|MAPG: 你找 huntxu 也行，他也remote
<happyaron> cherrot: 你这是下班了还是上班了？
<cherrot> happyaron: 还没下班
<cherrot> happyaron: morning~
<happyaron> cherrot: morning。。。
<tryit> iMadper|MAPG, ...
#ubuntu-cn 2014-08-16
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 14.10安装nvidia官方驱动后，dota2无声音 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463051 只要是从i卡切换到N卡后，玩dota2必然没声音。 但是重启直接进n卡，就一切良好。 大家有这个问题吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 KOSKERS — 2014-08-16 6:39
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求助，atihd4250集显，安装14.04后只有两个分辨率 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463052 大家好，安装14.04后，显卡只有两个分辨率一个是800*600一个是1024*760，显卡是 ati hd4250集显 ，在系统设置里显示设置那显示的是未知显示器，是不是显卡的驱动没有装上？现在该怎么
<^k^>  ─> 解决？ 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 ewader — 2014-08-16 8:31
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • openoffice和GNOME桌面问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463054 1、安装完成GNOME桌面后，选择GONME Flashback（metacity） 进入桌面后，会有一个小黑方块，好像是光标，选择ubuntu（默认）和GONME Flashback（compiz）登陆桌面却没有那个小方块，如下图： 2.png 2、open office 是在官网
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M04/06/09/Cg-4WVJWPemIdiNZAAFpIiTpkAcAAMZWgDNS8sAAWk6861.jpg 2013大连漫展saber cos 亮瞎了我的眼！！！
<iMadper|MAPG> tryit: 你这么早
<tryit> iMadper|MAPG, 恩，早早就醒了，哈哈
<imtxc> iMadper|MAPG: 早
<imtxc> freeflying: 早
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • virtualbox无法安装系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463056 之前是debian6的时候安装过virtualbox，并且成功安装了XP，后来重装了所有系统，然后在ubuntu下安装virtualbox后无法引导ISO，后来我想换到debian下试试，还是不行，这次我在arch下依就不行，提示如图，但是我是安装
<^k^>  ─> 了的，请看： Code:  pacman -Ss virtualbox-host-modules community/virtualbox-host-dkms 4.3.14-3 [已安装]     VirtualBox Host kerne …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助，无光驱无网络如何安装ubuntn server 的图形化界面。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463060 求助，无光驱无网络如何安装ubuntn server 的图形化界面 在网上也搜索了很多，基本都是apt-get ubuntu desktop安装图形化界面，或者添加光盘为源 apt-cdrom add添加源后安装图像界面。
<imtxc> happyaron: momo
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • Ubuntu10.04在没有接显示器启动后无法再接入显示器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463061 我所使用的Ubuntu10.04桌面版现在发现一个问题，想请教大家： 由于基本使用远程终端控制，所以我们的Ubuntu时常会在不插显示器的情况下开机，但现在发现，如果这样开机，远程终端
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 关于最小发帖间隔的建议 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463062 由于有时候论坛网络相应比较慢，一些新手用户就会在提交自己的帖子后再次点击提交，导致重复发帖。 希望论坛管理员大大能够增加一个最小发帖间隔，比如每个人30秒内只能发1个帖子。 这样。 统计信息
<^k^>  ─> : 发表于 由 恒河沙数1 — 2014-08-16 11:39
<tryit> iMadper|MAPG, 看过原版书没？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu GNOME • 请问怎么能修改系统预留快捷键 F1 ? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463064 ubuntu 12.04 就不强行绑定 F1 键,但是 ubuntu 14.04 系统默认 F1 键是帮助文档,我想通过改系统文件的方式把 F1 取消掉,试过网上说的 gconf-editor 和 dconf-editor 都不行, ubuntu 真是不人性啊,特来请教高手.. 统计
<^k^>  ─> 信息: 发表于 由 warldge — 2014-08-16 11:47
<iMadper|MAPG> tryit: 只看过影印版
<iMadper|MAPG> tryit: 原版买不起呀
<tryit> iMadper|MAPG, 恩，看过哪些呢
<tryit> iMadper|MAPG, 原版是挺贵的
<iMadper|MAPG> tryit: metaprogramming ruby...
<iMadper|MAPG> tryit: ruby best practice
<iMadper|MAPG> s
<tryit> iMadper|MAPG, 呵呵，我只看过info manual...
<tryit> iMadper|MAPG, 都不是书
<iMadper|MAPG> tryit: 恩, 够用就行. 书里面口水多, 去掉口水, 真正有用的干货少
<tryit> iMadper|MAPG, 很早以前看过很多书虫哪些简写版，但那并不是原汁原味的
<iMadper|MAPG> tryit: metaprogramming ruby 就是, 去掉口水, 估计40页就写完了
<tryit> iMadper|MAPG, 昨天，觉得有必要开始啃原版的了，英文基础太差了
<iMadper|MAPG> tryit: 分开学效果好.
<tryit> iMadper|MAPG, 分开？
<iMadper|MAPG> tryit: 技术书看中文的, 速成. 英文单独学, 效果好.
<tryit> iMadper|MAPG, 恩
<tryit> iMadper|MAPG, 纳尼亚传奇的第一本看了4章了，感觉还行
<iMadper|MAPG> tryit: 不知道是啥书...
<tryit> iMadper|MAPG, ……童话故事
<iMadper|MAPG> tryit: 哦...
<tryit> iMadper|MAPG, 生词也不少
<iMadper|MAPG> tryit: 之前有朋友看原版的冰与火之歌, 发现看英文版, 分不清各个人...
<tryit> iMadper|MAPG, 那个太难啃了，我试过，放弃了
<iMadper|MAPG> tryit: 哈哈哈
<iMadper|MAPG> tryit: http://www.nashangban.com/jobs/OOvZhd
<^k^> iMadper|MAPG: ⇪ 后端研发工程师 - 哪上班
<tryit> iMadper|MAPG, 这个也不错
<tryit> iMadper|MAPG, http://www.douban.com/group/topic/38435640/
<^k^> tryit: ⇪ 学习英语，我们需要多大的阅读量
<iMadper|MAPG> tryit: 我还差得远...
<tryit> iMadper|MAPG, 这种应该不包括专业书籍的阅读
<tryit> iMadper|MAPG, 估计1KW的阅读量差不多
<iMadper|MAPG> tryit: 对... 我只看专业书籍和特别短的笑话
<tryit> iMadper|MAPG, 冰火五卷总共177W
<tryit> iMadper|MAPG, 哈利波特108W
<iMadper|MAPG> tryit: 我试过指环王.. 失败了
<tryit> iMadper|MAPG, 指环王系列的4本总共55W
<iMadper|MAPG> tryit: 这么少.. 那还是指环王好
<tryit> iMadper|MAPG, 但是难度大
 * iMadper|MAPG 不知道我的中文阅读量有多少
<tryit> iMadper|MAPG, 指环王lexile值在1000以上了都
<iMadper|MAPG> tryit: 哦, 我看了一开头没多久就放弃了...
<tryit> iMadper|MAPG, 我现在从最简单的纳尼亚传奇系列开始看
<iMadper|MAPG> tryit: 有意思吗?
<tryit> iMadper|MAPG, 恩，童话故事，看完这个看哈利波特
<tryit> iMadper|MAPG, 下载的有audiobook，现在得恶补英语了
<iMadper|MAPG> tryit: 哈利波特容易吗?
<iMadper|MAPG> tryit: 我也得学学
<tryit> iMadper|MAPG, 也容易，比纳尼亚传奇稍微难点
<iMadper|MAPG> tryit: 那我也试试
<tryit> iMadper|MAPG, 英语迟早是个坎儿
<tryit> iMadper|MAPG, 越早平了越好
<iMadper|MAPG> tryit: 恩, 是.
<tryit> iMadper|MAPG, 每天5个小时阅读，至少得一年才能够1KW的阅读量，这还是在每天都能坚持的前提下
<iMadper|MAPG> tryit: 不用非得1000w吧
<tryit> iMadper|MAPG, 对我而言
<iMadper|MAPG> tryit: 到200w也不错了
<tryit> iMadper|MAPG, 哈利波特都100W了
<tryit> iMadper|MAPG, 这是个漫长的过程
<iMadper|MAPG> tryit: 恩, 要很久, 而且短期提升不明显
<tryit> iMadper|MAPG, 恩
<tryit> iMadper|MAPG, 你空余时间多不
<iMadper|MAPG> tryit: 多.
<iMadper|MAPG> tryit: 不过我现在重心不放在工作上了
<tryit> iMadper|MAPG, why
<iMadper|MAPG> tryit: 在家做做家务什么的
<tryit> iMadper|MAPG, 晕
<tryit> iMadper|MAPG, 乖～
<iMadper|MAPG> tryit: 锻炼身体, 跑步
<tryit> iMadper|MAPG, 恩，这不错
<iMadper|MAPG> tryit: 我太胖了
<tryit> iMadper|MAPG, 想象不出来
<iMadper|MAPG> tryit: 等我给你个效果图
<tryit> iMadper|MAPG, .....哈哈
<iMadper|MAPG> tryit: http://pic17.nipic.com/20111013/2097399_214122507172_2.jpg
<tryit> iMadper|MAPG, faint
<iMadper|MAPG> lol~
<tryit> iMadper|MAPG, 萌萌哒
<iMadper|MAPG> 还好~
<castleX> test
<^k^> castleX:点点点.  13:07
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 利用正则表达式选择“字符串1-字符串2-字符串3-字符串4”这类文件名 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463065 各位大神，我现在有 字符串1-字符串2-字符串3-字符串4 这样的一个文件名，我要用正则表达式选择并且删除最后一个短横线后面的字符串4，我只知道利用-.*来筛选
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M0A/0C/00/Cg-4WFJWPH6ICdmMAAYsJf_J2sUAAMZKgE1ITAABiw9469.jpg 胸部的正确用法
<imtxc> iMadper|MAPG: 对了，你知道哪里有书店啊
<imtxc> iMadper|MAPG: 海淀
<imtxc> 中关村好像有个啥图书大厦？
<gebjgd> imtxc, 果然是文化青年
<gebjgd> imtxc, 还去买书
<jusss> 买书几乎没看过，翻两页就翻不动了
<gebjgd> jusss, 屌丝青年
<gebjgd> jusss, 所以 imtxc 是人生赢家
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 拉环 :     某日,体型壮硕的A女正在搭公车,但车上只有站位,所以A女就找了个站位并紧握拉环。公车开得非常快,突然一个急煞车,只见"啪"的一声,A女跌跌撞撞的到了司机旁边,脸红的对司机说:"不好意思,把你的拉环给拉断了。"司机没好笑地回答:"哦！没关系啦,集三个
<^k^>  ─> 拉环送司机签名照一张！ "       
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 联想s40-70安装ubuntu 显驱出问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463066 这个本子是a卡与i卡的双显卡 a卡是AMD Radeon R5 M230，我在官网上没有找到驱动。具体问题是无法进入桌面 出现The system is running in low-graphics mode但我选择Run in low-graphics mode for just one session后仍然进不去
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • xubuntu14.04挂起恢复时自动关机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463067 发行版： xubuntu14.04.1, xubuntu 14.04.0 包的名称（有bug的）：system, Light Locker 摘要： xubuntu 挂起恢复时自动关机 bug描述： 笔记本：神舟k590s D3，系统安装在SSD /dev/sdb2上, /dev/sdb1是WIN7 1. 进入 电源设置/扩展
<^k^>  ─> 的：选中“进入挂起/休眠时锁屏” 2. 挂起电脑后，唤醒电脑，这个时候系统自动关机 Live CD重现： 1. 使用 …
<happyaron> iMadper|MAPG imtxc 拜见妹子壕
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 文件管理器窗口最小化后如何再还原，而不是打开新窗口 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463070 打开一个目录后最小化，然后在任务栏（呃，一直用windows，不知道ubuntu是不是这么叫）的文件上点右键最大化， 好象是如果打开了多个窗口，就会有相应选项，点击后会还原
<castleX> 好无聊
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • WPS for Linux a15发布了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463072 新版终于分包了，字体包独立了。名字又改回了wps。 要安装必须卸载之前的版本。 传送门： http://bbs.wps.cn/thread-22435438-1-1.html 统计信息: 发表于 由 duguyipiao — 2014-08-16 16:51
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 如何实现命令行下连接CMCC-AUTO http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463073 如何实现命令行下连接CMCC-AUTO； CMCC-AUTO好像是使用IEEE8021X（PEAP）来通信，但是在写wpa_supplicant.conf时总是不对，连接不上去。 查看手机上的配置文件为： network={ ssid="CMCC-AUTO" key_mgmt=WPA-EAP
<^k^>  ─> IEEE8021X FT-EAP WPA-EAP-SHA256 eap=SIM AKA PEAP identity="13875425417" anonymous_identity="3E57F17BF9FB077832458@wlan.mnc000.mcc460.3gppnetw …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu14.04 升级 SSD 产生的疑问 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463075 我的系统是ubuntu14.04 内核是Linux 3.13.0-33-generic 在某宝上买了块128G普科特的ssd 问题如下: 1. linux是否需要4K对齐?网上大神答案不统一. 2. 我用 fdisk -b 4096 /dev/sda 分区后, 用fdisk -lu 查看, 显示的是 root@gentoo:/de
<^k^>  ─> v# fdisk -lu sda Disk sda: 128.0 GB, 128035676160 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 15566 cylinders, total 250069680 sectors Units = 扇区 …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么，打开任何网址，都会自动跳转到http://gd.chinavnet.com？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463076 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mivok — 2014-08-16 18:03
<MeaCu1pa> 擦，家里排风道住了个老鼠
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 捉来烤了吃
<imtxc_> lol
<happyaron> imtxc_: 拜见妹子壕
<imtxc_> happyaron: momo
<imtxc_> happyaron: 问你个问题，gpg 要给多个人发送加密邮件怎么弄？
<happyaron> imtxc_: 没用，妹子壕给介绍个妹子吧。
<happyaron> imtxc_: 不知道命令怎么搞，用mutt自动帮你处理好
<imtxc_> 好吧
<slucx> 那么冷清
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • LXQT怎样调节分辨率？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463078 如题 统计信息: 发表于 由 zeroer00 — 2014-08-16 21:26
 * slucx 谁知道为啥xterm在awesome的taskbar里没有图标？
<Router2> slucx 为嘛非得用xterm啊
<slucx> Router2: 那用啥？
<slucx> 一直在用
<Router2> slucx 我用gnome-terminal就挺好
<freeflying> happyaron: 壕毛
<freeflying> happyaron: 你们才是真壕
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 和孩子亲密接触 : 大腹便便的老婆对老公抱怨:亲爱的你已经两天没和宝宝说话了,不关心他喔！ 老公回答:谁说的?我昨天还进去看他了吗?
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 求助：ubuntt 14.04+win 8双系统，当把win8换成win7后问题出现了！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463079 本来本本是装的ubuntu14.04加win 8 用了一段时间后太不习惯win 8了，今天把win 8换成了win 7，ghost安装的。结果重启时，选择windows系统时就出显错误提示。如下： 错误：no su
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助：双系统引导问题！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463080 本来本本是装的ubuntu14.04加win 8 用了一段时间后太不习惯win 8了，今天把win 8换成了win 7，ghost安装的。结果重启时，选择windows系统时就出显错误提示。如下： 错误：no such device:3290b9ab90b975c7. Setting partition t
<^k^>  ─> ype to Ox7 按任意键继续…… 当按任意键后可以正常进系统，想请教一下各位。有什么方法能不出显错误提示 …
<happyaron> freeflying: 壕不要谦虚
<iMadper|MAPG> freeflying: 八千米
<iMadper|MAPG> freeflying: 而且今天膝盖没有疼. 只有右腿用了髌骨带
<happyaron> iMadper|MAPG: 我这几天走得膝盖疼
<happyaron> iMadper|MAPG: 暴走过猛
<iMadper|MAPG> happyaron: 还不睡...
<iMadper|MAPG> happyaron: 截肢吧你
<happyaron> iMadper|MAPG: 我这才下午6点
<happyaron> iMadper|MAPG: 还tmd开会呢。
<iMadper|MAPG> ,,,
<happyaron> 跟不上节奏
<castleX> exit
<tonghuix> happyaron: 做个SPA吧
<fyang> .....................................
<fyang> ...............................................
#ubuntu-cn 2014-08-17
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于驱动程序 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463082 我安装完 bumblebee-nvidia 系统就不正常了，现在还有的救吗？ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bumblebee/stable sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install bumblebee bumblebee-nvidia sudo reboot 我执行完这段指令，再次进入系统显卡驱动无法正常运行，现在
<^k^>  ─> 该怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 1197457256 — 2014-08-17 7:46
<tryit> iMadper|MAPG, 平时用vpn吗
<iMadper|MAPG> tryit: 不用, 我用shadowsocks
<tryit> iMadper|MAPG, linux下配置vpn太蛋疼了
<iMadper|MAPG> tryit: vpn server不好配
<iMadper|MAPG> tryit: vpn的client倒是简单
<tryit> iMadper|MAPG, ……配client
<iMadper|MAPG> tryit: .. 啥vpn?
<tryit> iMadper|MAPG, 购买的
<tryit> iMadper|MAPG, haibeivpn.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 海贝VPN | Hibay VPN (@ haibeivpn.com)
<iMadper|MAPG> tryit: 那怎么会难...
<tryit> iMadper|MAPG, 就是挺麻烦的，我用gentoo
<tryit> iMadper|MAPG, 之前用gnome的时候好像用networkmanager里面可以配置vpn，现在用xfce
<iMadper|MAPG> tryit: 主要是我分不清pptp要用哪个vpn client
<MeaCu1pa> networkmanager 里面有简单的东西么....
<iMadper|MAPG> tryit: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PPTP_VPN_client_setup_with_pptpclient
<^k^> ⇪ ti: PPTP VPN client setup with pptpclient - ArchWiki
<iMadper|MAPG> <MeaCu1pa> 库帕!
<tryit> iMadper|MAPG, 我下载了pptpclient
<tryit> iMadper|MAPG, 也编译了内核，加入了选项，还是不行
<iMadper|MAPG> tryit: 帽帽用的是ovpn吧? 我直接vpnc特别方便
<tryit> iMadper|MAPG, vpnc我以为是只能登陆cisco的
<iMadper|MAPG> tryit: 我分不清这几种vpn对应什么client..
<tryit> iMadper|MAPG, 我现在想一劳永逸配置好，包括路由
<tryit> iMadper|MAPG, 然后访问国内网站不通过vpn
<tryit> iMadper|MAPG, 然后系统启动时自动连接，让vpn保持在一直连接的状态
<iMadper|MAPG> tryit: 是可以, 不过我用的vpn少, 不知道pptp还能用啥客户端..
<tryit> iMadper|MAPG, openvpn也特麻烦，大部分结果是配置vpn server的
<tryit> iMadper|MAPG, 我是google的深度中毒者
<iMadper|MAPG> tryit: 我没用过, 不过搜索出来的结果都是特别简单的...  http://blog.chinaunix.net/uid-23078678-id-2554519.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: linux下PPTP客户端设置-lzq467826892-ChinaUnix博客
<tryit> iMadper|MAPG, 配置不一样的
<tryit> iMadper|MAPG, 和gentoo
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 相亲、见面、谈恋爱 : 男女相亲见面,男方很不满意女方相貌,正好来一电话,男方接电话道:"喂~~嗯~~,没干嘛,看电影呢~~哥斯拉。。"这是女方电话也响了起来,女方接电话道:"喂~~嗯~~,没干嘛,看电视呢~~奥特曼。。。"
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 装个vmware(10)下ubuntu(12.04)就是出问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463083 左侧和顶端工具栏就是一码黑，什么都没有，鼠标点点窗口到时好好的。开机还报错 host smbus not enabled! 专家帮忙啊！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiejvn — 2014-08-17 8:07
<void1> xfce也可以用network manager的呀
<tryit> void1, 正在尝试
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请问，Ubuntu MATE Remix是官方的衍生版本吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463084 请问，Ubuntu MATE Remix是官方的衍生版本吗？ http://ubuntu-mate.org/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 qqguoqiang — 2014-08-17 10:04
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • linux，C语言中，像这样类中大写的函数是什么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463085 这是什么函数？为什么要这样写 有专用名称吗？找不到该去查什么关键词。求高手指点~！谢谢 YADE_CLASS_BASE_DOC_ATTRS_CTOR（ HydrodynamicsLawLBM,GlobalEngine, "Engine to simulate fluid flow (with the lattic
<^k^>  ─> e Boltzmann method) with a coupling with the discrete element method.\n If you use this Engine, please cite and refer to F. Lominé et al. In …
<freeflying> iMadper|MAPG: 不错啊，能跑到8km了
<iMadper|MAPG> freeflying: 今天一睡醒就觉得右腿膝盖疼...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于制作u盘启动盘 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463086 使用命令dd没有参数时，制作时间比较长，是否应该加什么参数呢？ dd if=/home/myname/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb 是否加fs=?M这个参数能够加快进度呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xwp911 — 2014-08-17 10:25
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<jiero> 我知道的是，和我在一起会幸福，所以我应该放弃。
<jiero> 那么，走我的路吧。
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • [新版] fonts.conf 中文手册 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463087 fonts.conf 中文手册 译者： 金步国 版权声明 本文译者是一位开源理念的坚定支持者，所以本文虽然不是软件，但是遵照开源的精神发布。 无担保：本文译者不保证译文内容准确无误，亦不承担任何由
<freeflying> iMadper|MAPG: 多休息
<freeflying> iMadper|MAPG: 跑一休三这样
<jiero> freeflying: 不是连续运动吗？不连续怎么克服肌肉酸痛？
<jiero> freeflying: 连续打2个月羽毛球，上臂变粗了好多
<freeflying> jiero: 得到充分的休息
<jiero> freeflying: 开始的时候要狂累啊，否则不会变胖
<jiero> freeflying:  - 我运动是为了变胖变胖！
<jiero> lol
<jiero> freeflying:  原谅我胡搅蛮缠。
<tryit> iMadper|MAPG, 终于……搞定了
<tryit> iMadper|MAPG, 折磨死我了
<tryit> iMadper|MAPG, 用yahoo搜出了英文的arch wiki
<tryit> iMadper|MAPG, 百度出来的都是渣渣
<iMadper|MAPG> freeflying: 恩, 我现在体脂25.1%, 接受不了呀
<iMadper|MAPG> tryit: yahoo.. 没用过呢还
<jiero> iMadper|MAPG:  你怎么搞到那个数据的
<iMadper|MAPG> jiero: 体脂仪
<jiero> iMadper|MAPG:  好强大的原理
<iMadper|MAPG> jiero: 测电流, 不是特别准, 不过方便
<jiero> iMadper|MAPG: 只要对比够准就差不多
<iMadper|MAPG> jiero: 恩, 我就是为了锻炼一段时间之后看看效果的...
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • Linux字体美化实战(Fontconfig配置) [ part 2 ] http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463089 Linux字体美化实战(Fontconfig配置) 作者： 金步国 版权声明 本文作者是一位开源理念的坚定支持者，所以本文虽然不是软件，但是遵照开源的精神发布。 无担保：本文作者不保证作品内
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • Xfce 能不能完全脱离 Gnome? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463090 我发现Linux Mint Xfce 系统里面还是有不少Gnome包，实际应用上，Xfce能否完全不依靠Gnome包？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hc2000 — 2014-08-17 11:44
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • 难道QT要领先GTK+？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463091 最近看到消息说下一代Unity和lxde都转向ＱＴ。难道QT开始领先GTK+？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hc2000 — 2014-08-17 11:59
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M00/00/08/Cg-4V1I2rpOIMCYMAABU4tgRXT8AALrJALsRmQAAFT6566.jpg 宝马帝
<tryit> 有人用过xfce4-genmon-plugin吗？
<imtxc> if_else: 好高级的设备
<imtxc> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<imtxc> freeflying: 侯总
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<uuair> 谁弄过pptp服务器？
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<tryit> 哈哈，搞定VPN了，在面板上显示VPN连接状态，并且可以一键切换
 * jiero 的人生。
<jiero> 。。。
 * jiero 想不到什么是戏剧
<jusss> jiero: 是荒诞吧
<jiero> jusss: 是啊
<jiero> 荒诞剧目
<jusss> jiero: 你比我好多了
<jiero> jusss:  是吗。
<jiero> jusss: 在别人开垦好道路前进的人啊，羡慕你
<jusss> jiero: 我还羡慕你的生活呢
<jiero> jusss:  随你吧，我从来没有想成为谁，我只想要某个支点发生怎么样的变化。
<jusss> jiero: 咱俩换换，我就整天宅在家里，不愁吃喝，多幸福，我现在每天上班10个小时，还就给1k
<jusss> 我只想能无忧无虑的做自己喜欢做的事
<jiero> jusss:  我现在在野外
<jiero> jusss: 哈哈，时代变了。
<jiero> jusss: 无数小姑娘都长大了。
<jusss> jiero: ，
<jiero> jusss: 我老了
<jiero> jusss: 你还年轻孩子
<jiero> jusss: 现在我没有工资，每天吃一顿
<jiero> jusss: 好好努力吧。
<jiero> jusss: 努力找更好的工作，
<jusss> jiero: 我昨晚跟一大学同学聊天，想了半天不知道聊什么
<jiero> jusss:  强加给对方你的思想啊
<jiero> jusss: 在思维上强奸对方
<jiero> jusss:  每个人都有他们的目标。
<jusss> jiero: 我只是想说出了亲情，其它的容易淡忘，
<jusss> jiero: 谁会在你什么也没有时依然对你好，那只能是父母兄弟
<jiero> jusss:  我好讨厌这种羁绊。
<jiero> jusss: 各种人都是因为各种羁绊而去伤害陌生人
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<happyaron> imtxc: 找我？
<gg>  /topic
<gg> 人呢
<happyaron> 有谁在用linode么
<sannbeing> 请多多指教
<onlylove> happyaron: wzssyqa 在不在
<onlylove> yunfan: ping
<tryit> yunfan, 最近还在折腾嵌入式吗？
<douglas67> 有人在吗
<void1> 总有人的
<douglas67> 哦哦
<imtxc> 没啊，就是打招呼 happyaron
<imtxc> onlylove: momo
<onlylove> imtxc: 摸色大象去
<imtxc> 色大象呢
<onlylove> 不知道
<onlylove> imtxc: 我犹豫了，有人让我推荐个家用的路由，我琢磨水星和TP呢
<onlylove> imtxc: 水星便宜，而且两个是一家的
<imtxc> onlylove: 别推荐TP啊，水星和fast
<onlylove> imtxc: 你妹啊，推荐CISCO，你付钱？
<imtxc> onlylove: 不过总体来说 tp 的会好看点
<onlylove> imtxc: 一个壳子值那么多钱么
<imtxc> onlylove: 你妹啊，我说推荐 水星 和 FAST 啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 哦……
<imtxc> onlylove: 外观党可能觉得确实值
<onlylove> imtxc: 毛，贝尔金更好看
<imtxc> onlylove: 703r 那个路由器，三家的我都有，做过对比，tp 好点
<imtxc> onlylove: 马蛋，你今天这思维跳跃的很厉害啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 我一直在说那三兄弟啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 我不跳了，我就问，质量，我不管外观
<onlylove> imtxc: 那三兄弟，你查下域名
<imtxc> onlylove: 质量我也不会说，反正都没坏
<onlylove> imtxc: 一个人注册的
<imtxc> 哦，不对，有个 fast 的坏了
<imtxc> 所以你就直接水星
<onlylove> 算了，买水星吧，反正不贵
 * onlylove 吃饭去
<imtxc> 才吃饭啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 陪妹子玩游戏才吃饭不行？
<imtxc> …………
<imtxc> 你是个好人
<imtxc> 话说有啥好玩的游戏
<imtxc> 哪天腾讯的那些纸牌游戏有web版就好了
<onlylove> imtxc: 腾讯有纸牌游戏？腾讯游戏大厅那些……不都有手机版么
<imtxc> onlylove: 我的手机装不了软件
<imtxc> onlylove: 就那些斗地主什么的嘛
<imtxc> 干瞪眼啥的
<onlylove> imtxc: 你争取让腾讯用html5实现
<imtxc> ……
<happyaron> imtxc: 拜见妹子壕
<happyaron> 另一只没在
<onlylove> happyaron: 在不
<onlylove> happyaron: Ping
<onlylove> yunfan: 再 ping
<happyaron> onlylove: 干嘛
<onlylove> happyaron: 帮房东阿姨买路由，水星和tp哪个好点，反正一家，我想买水星
<happyaron> onlylove: 要便宜就水星，差不多
<happyaron> 只是用料稍微偷工减料而已
<onlylove> happyaron: 我记得 yunfan 买过一个水星的，貌似不错，不过不知道有没有啥不痛快的事情
<happyaron> onlylove: 我没有过啥不愉快经历，用过俩好像。
<onlylove> happyaron: 我才不在乎料，我在乎的是用的时候有啥掉线啥的
<happyaron> onlylove: 那没有
<onlylove> happyaron: 那就好……
<happyaron> 负载不高啥事没有
<happyaron> 负载高的没试过
<onlylove> happyaron: 3天线会比俩强点？
<onlylove> happyaron: 我看310是3个，300是俩
<onlylove> http://item.jd.com/670791.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: 【水星MW310R】水星（Mercury）MW310R 300M无线路由器（新款）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 (@ jd.com)
<onlylove> 差10块钱呢
<happyaron> onlylove: 我用的300，不知道310咋样
<onlylove> 耶？KK呢
<happyaron> onlylove: 你把阿姨的路由器烧了？
<onlylove> happyaron: 我有那么无聊？
<happyaron> 那买这干啥
<onlylove> happyaron: 她家别的房子
<onlylove> happyaron: 你懂得
<happyaron> 不懂
<happyaron> 为啥要你出钱
<onlylove> happyaron: 不是我出钱
<onlylove> happyaron: 老人家么，图省钱
<onlylove> happyaron: 你看，让你给妹子推荐的时候我都是要好的不是
<happyaron> 那就310吧，别以后不好再说你不行嘛嘛的
<happyaron> 过几天阿姨就不记得那10块钱了。
<onlylove> happyaron: 新的不一定比旧的好呢……
 * happyaron 或者是过几个月
<onlylove> happyaron: 阿姨不知道价格差
<onlylove> happyaron: 就是让我买个，明天过来付钱
<happyaron> onlylove: 310没用过，300r v3人多了会傻逼
<happyaron> v3的flash和内存都太小
<onlylove> happyaron: 额……
<onlylove> happyaron: 如果带手机，能带几个
<happyaron> 两个电脑4个手机俩ipad没问题。
<happyaron> 同时
<onlylove> happyaron: 我不是太清楚她家有多少设备，粗略估计一个本子，三到四个手机，一个平板
<onlylove> happyaron: 嗯，有线再带一个台式机
<happyaron> 那应该还好吧，穿墙效果一般。
<onlylove> happyaron: 屋子好像不大，小户型
<happyaron> 她自用的话，建议推荐好点的
<happyaron> 100左右的，别整这50上下的。
<onlylove> happyaron: 你又要推荐贝尔金？
<happyaron> 那不至于
<onlylove> happyaron: 100……tp的410
<onlylove> happyaron: 这个貌似……
<onlylove> happyaron: 我怕嫌贵……
<void1> 100的也叫好点的...
<onlylove> void1: 和50比
<happyaron> void1: 和50比肯定好多了啊
<happyaron> void1: 推荐500的看这架势是接受不能啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 100的还贵么。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 我当然不嫌贵，问题是不是我付钱！
<void1> IT真悲剧
<onlylove> happyaron: 我自己用眼睛都不带眨的买贝尔金
<happyaron> onlylove: 我说70块和100块，阿姨能感觉那么明显么
<happyaron> void1: http://item.jd.com/573307.html 自用的话这个还不错
<onlylove> happyaron: 你废话，70的150%
<happyaron> onlylove: 不知道了……
<onlylove> happyaron: 一下子涨了50%
<onlylove> happyaron: 你没感觉啊……
<onlylove> happyaron: 哦，对了，你是壕
<happyaron> 已经2年没关注这价位的路由器了。
<happyaron> 100以下的都没法用，无线环境太差
<void1> 不如买个小米mini吧 XD
<happyaron> 小米科技大傻逼……
<happyaron> 卖nas的来路由器圈瞎晃
<void1> 反正非自用
<onlylove> happyaron: 水星没啥100的价格合适的
<onlylove> happyaron: 阿姨只要求能用
<onlylove> happyaron: 我想了想，就这个了
<onlylove> happyaron: 雷布斯不就是一大忽悠么
<happyaron> onlylove: 稳妥就300r啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 其实我真想买 yunfan 那个，可惜那个55，不包运费
<onlylove> happyaron: 加运费60了
<happyaron> onlylove: 就60呗……
<happyaron> 艾玛不至于啊哥
<onlylove> happyaron: http://item.jd.com/1073749.html
<happyaron> 又不是你付钱
<alvin_rxg> Title: 【水星MW313R】水星（MERCURY） MW313R 300M无线路由器【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 (@ jd.com)
<onlylove> happyaron: 和阿姨说了不要运费了，万一她看单子冒出5块不好交代
<happyaron> 阿姨有那么多房子呢，买买买
<happyaron> onlylove: 你有病啊和阿姨说这个
<onlylove> happyaron: 我想路由怎么也得七八十，
<onlylove> happyaron: 谁想到便宜到这地步
<void1> 谁会在意这额几块钱
<onlylove> void1: 和你说，算总价里面没问题，分开就不可以
<happyaron> onlylove: 你是淘宝买么
<onlylove> happyaron: 淘宝没JD快
<happyaron> onlylove: 那就300r直接上
<happyaron> onlylove: 或者310
<happyaron> 我觉得310应该问题不大...
<onlylove> happyaron: 行，有你这话我放心
<happyaron> 。。。
<happyaron> 没看见310的hardware spec
<happyaron> 三天线了应该至少不会比300还缩水
<onlylove> happyaron: 我是不是应该买根网线……
<happyaron> onlylove: 路由器好像带网线？不清楚啊要不问问阿姨？
<onlylove> happyaron: 不带
<happyaron> 我擦这服务我每年就提供两三次，感觉你这是要服务无数次啊
<happyaron> 而且我的服务对象要么是我出钱要么不差几十块。
<happyaron> onlylove: 你直接上门得了
<onlylove> happyaron: http://club.jd.com/repay/913692_47fb7113-ca91-43b2-8b50-b0f6e72bd1fb_1.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: 磊科NI360：“之前买过一款水星310R，非常的垃圾，经常断网性能极其不稳定，丢包严重。后来在无线论坛上看到了这款，...” - 京东 (@ jd.com)
<onlylove> happyaron: 这个是枪吧？
<happyaron> 我看看
<happyaron> onlylove: 不知道黑得对不对，但这个netcore的内存和flash好像真那么大
<happyaron> on
<happyaron> onlylove: 值得考虑啊
<happyaron> 估计周教主往里垫钱了
<happyaron> http://www.dd-wrt.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=254836&sid=d041cabe606aa668c05edcda5dbf64c4
<onlylove> happyaron: NM我犹豫了，想买HUAWEI了
<onlylove> happyaron: 不过总体来看，都是好评多啊，是不是差评那些遇到人品货了
<onlylove> happyaron: 电子货，有点次品啥的，谁也不能保证不是
<happyaron> onlylove: 嗯
<onlylove> happyaron: 算了，下310带根线，爱死死爱活活
<shiraha> 阿西吧
<shiraha> ／join #linuxba
<happyaron> onlylove: 好样的
<onlylove> happyaron: 不管怎么说，还是得嘱咐下，有问题赶紧说，是路由的问题找京东换货
<leeeee> ~~
<onlylove> leeeee: yoooooo
 * hoxily 抱抱 leeeee onlylove
<leeeee> 我又不卖煎饼果子
<leeeee> 嗨~
<leeeee> 迅雷哥~
 * qiukun 转圈圈
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 卖萌可耻
 * qiukun irc 为什么没人说话？
<onlylove> 因为到了休息时间了
<leeeee> 明明在说话
<darkping> emacslisp除了写emacs插件还能干什么
<ninepillars> hi all
<ninepillars> 有没有熟悉emacs org模式的？
<onlylove> 用emacs的不在，你明天早上再来吧
<ninepillars> 添加SCHADULED和DEADLINE的时候，生成的时间戳只精确到天，但是没有时间，如<2014-08-17 周日>而不是<2014-08-17 周日 21:37>
<onlylove> leeeee: 你最近是不是还在熬夜啊
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 什么叫作熬夜
<onlylove> leeeee: 11点之后不睡觉
<leeeee> 哦。。那就是每天。。
<darkping> 我用的mirc客户端，重新安装之后还是记录了之前的用户习惯，不知道怎么改
<hoxily> darkping: 试试看新建一个帐户？
<shiraha> ubuntu用什么思维导图软件好？
<shiraha> xmind的linux版好像安装有问题
<darkping> 谢谢，解决了，把appdata的记录删除就好了
<shiraha> 啥？
<darkping> 不是跟你说的...我用的win7，还没装linux，考试完了打算研究研究gentoo
<shiraha> 上手就用gentoo么- -
<shiraha> 用debian吧，debian大法啊
<darkping> 之前开过unix的课程，用过ubuntu
<shiraha> 哦，那就好，古语说的好，debian大法好，退U保平安
<darkping> 主要是想用gentoo做服务器
<onlylove> 服务器，gentoo……
<MoeIcenowy> 商业化服务器大把u
<onlylove> 其实服务器里面centos才是大头
<darkping> 都挺好的，gentoo定制性高，有助于学习linux，想折腾折腾
<darkping> 人最多的频道ubuntu，其次arch，然后gentoo，剩下的基本没人了，活跃度也是由高到低，gentoo里面基本上没人扯淡
<happyaron> onlylove: 分云上和云下了吧
<happyaron> onlylove: 也有很多互联网公司在用ubuntu
<onlylove> happyaron: 用ubuntu的很多都新公司的感觉
<shiraha> gentoo做服务器不好吧，简单点用centos，复杂点就直接lfs
<onlylove> happyaron: 老牌的还是rhel
<onlylove> shiraha: 没啥不好打
<onlylove> shiraha: 豆瓣还是谁就用的gentoo还是arch
<shiraha> 不清楚，不过像GOOGLE就是LFS了
<onlylove> shiraha: google不是ubuntu么
<happyaron> shiraha: google才不lfs呢
<happyaron> shiraha: 傻啊大规模用lfs
<happyaron> onlylove: 嗯
<happyaron> shiraha: google的debian developer差不多要比canonical多了都
<happyaron> onlylove: ubuntu做guest好像很多，host不行
<onlylove> happyaron: 那google用啥做host？guest用u了，host用d？
<happyaron> onlylove: host不知呢
<happyaron> onlylove: 真没打听过……
<opppppppppq> codersnet这个服务器会不会很牛逼
<krfantasy>  /join #gentooistheshit
<onlylove> happyaron: google那么多dd，没见修bug啊，谁负责修呢
<happyaron> onlylove: 还是让RH负责修吧
<freeflying> imtxc: 有ompl没
<freeflying> happyaron: ^^
<happyaron> freeflying: 这是啥高级货
<freeflying> happyaron: 你又自黑啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 真不知道是啥
<tryit> 终于搭建好了驱动开发环境……坎坎坷坷
<alchymia> /~/w 5
#ubuntu-cn 2015-08-10
<^k^> Niac: 拜金装土豪.
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 自动更新为什么有时候需要输入密码有时候不需要  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472126 ubuntu系统设置了每天检测更新，并提示安装。 很早以前的时候，有了更新提示安装的时候，如果你选择安装。就会提示你输入sudo密码。 现在情况是：有时需要输入
<^k^>  ─> 密码，有时却又不用。 zz: 百草谷居士 — 2015-08-10 8:59
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 笔记本电脑键盘的g和h键突然不能用了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472127 一周前才买的新的笔记本电脑，昨天卸载了一些带i386的（因为装的系统是64位的，因此觉得不应该有i386的包）包，然后就发现g和h键失灵了（可能还有失灵的键）。求解决思路。
<^k^>  ─> zz: xfcy — 2015-08-10 9:12
<wtm_iphone> 点点点
<^k^> pity: 拜 测个试壕
<wtm_iphone> hi
<wtm_iphone> bot呢我擦
<ubrl> wtm_iphone:点点点.  21:30
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
<BuMangHuo> test
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 再啊
<BuMangHuo> 早啊
<ubrl> BuMangHuo:点点点.  22:32
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 早
<^k^> iMadper: 拜 真 壕 ~
<BuMangHuo> yunfan_: 为啥我会和你一起收到垃圾邮件
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 无法安装wine1.7怎么破？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472133 Code: E: 无法下载 http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/systemd/libsystemd0_219-7ubuntu5_i386.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 115.28.122.210 80] 下载了一堆东西厚，最后这个东西无法下载... 系统15.04 64位 zz: tracyone — 2
<^k^>  ─> 015-08-10 10:34
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/65034/security-researchers-have-discovered-a-new-vulnerability-android
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 安全研究员发现Android新漏洞：竟由OEM预装 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> android黑科技原来是这么来的
<pity> shell 里的条件判断不能用正则吗？ if [[ $xxx ~ "a string" ]] then; do ...; done
<pity> 难道只能用 grep？
 * pity if 和循环写串了……
<onlylove> pity: 好像不能
<onlylove> pity: 既然要用正则，何不perl或者python
<onlylove> pity: shell有自己的一套匹配规则
<pity> onlylove: 我去
<pity> onlylove: 用 perl 的话会引用一堆系统命令
<^k^> jiero: 拜壕
<onlylove> pity: 那你用正则目的是啥嘛
<onlylove> pity: 要是干正事，perl也不错的，就是一般人看不太懂
<onlylove> pity: 再说了，perl脚本引用系统命令多正常的事情
<pity> onlylove: 目的就是判断我的 en0 的 IP 是哪个，然后根据不同的 IP 设备 gif0
<pity> onlylove: 设备 => 设置
<onlylove> pity: awk吧，grep也成
<onlylove> pity: 要是你不想，自己想别的办法
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45060
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 富士康郑州一员工自杀身亡
<onlylove> 又见富士康
<iMadper> 不是说富士康的跳楼率很低嘛?
<pity> onlylove: 好吧，用 shell 做条件判断简直要离不开 if [ `cat latest.txt | grep not` ] 了
<onlylove> pity: 条件嘛，自然是if fi case esac咯
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45071
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 英特尔宣布第一款至强笔记本处理器
<pity> onlylove: 离不开 grep 很别扭啊
<onlylove> pity: 换perl python ruby
<iMadper> pity: crystal.
<pity> iMadper: 啥意思？
<iMadper> pity: 别用shell了, 用crystal.
<onlylove> iMadper: 至强笔记本处理器是啥
<pity> iMadper: crystal 是什么东西？
<iMadper> onlylove: 不知...
<onlylove> iMadper: 你没体验过么，移动工作站
<iIlL10Oo> perl + 1
<iMadper> pity: compiled / static-typed  ruby
<pity> iMadper: 不用 ruby
<iIlL10Oo> ruby+1
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: 去看看 crystal.
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: 这类型推导不错.
<pity> onlylove: 我忍了！
<onlylove> 我是说，我们研究下怎么说服pity？
<iIlL10Oo> iMadper 搜索不到crystal
<onlylove> pity: so ,你决定忍了grep了？
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: http://crystal-lang.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Crystal
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: 这名字确实不好搜到 .不过还是比io好.
<pity> onlylove: 嗯，因为用 perl 的话要学习很多和操作系统交互的东西，那个脚本其实就是几个简单 shell 命令的堆叠，没必要
<onlylove> pity: 以后有好处啊……
<onlylove> pity: 不喜欢perl python也成啊
<onlylove> pity: 总有一天，你会发现，我靠，shell好麻烦
<pity> iMadper: onlylove 学习一个东西需要时间，就目前的要求来看，不符合快速实现
<onlylove> pity: 那你先解决眼前问题吧
<pity> onlylove: 已解决
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45072
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 索尼向含有“Pixels”一字的视频大规模发出DMCA删除通知
<iIlL10Oo> https://github.com/manastech/crystal/network 节奏不错
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Network Graph · manastech/crystal · GitHub
<onlylove> pity: 据说 iMadper学 perl用了一周
<onlylove> pity: 看起来很快
<iMadper> onlylove: perl简单.  .学起来快换成python就没戏了.
<onlylove> iMadper: 那为何那么多人把python放在最好学的位置
<iMadper> onlylove: 因为他们其实都没学会.
<iMadper> onlylove: python入门的难度低, 学好的难度远超其他语言.
<pity> iMadper: 拜膜
<iMadper> pity: 别...
<^k^> pity: ok iMadper => 拜膜
<pity> iMadper: 我花了半年多了，只学到点儿皮毛
<onlylove> pity: 你丫的输入法怎么搞的
<iMadper> pity: 你说python啊? 我直接放弃了...
<pity> ^k^: 不小心把你弄醒了
<BuMangHuo> 围观
<pity> onlylove: 啥输入法？又有错别字了？
<onlylove> pity: 字没错，顺序错了
<pity> iMadper: python 看了一个月左右，简单入门
<onlylove> pity: 拜膜几个意思
<iMadper> 而且, py的 __fuck__ 命名规则, 又把难度提高了一些.
<pity> iMadper: perl 学了半年多，比 python 用得多
<iMadper> 而且, 学 python得同时学2和3, 其实就是两个语言
<onlylove> iMadper: 其实我觉得丫丫的，py的空格缩进代码最头痛
<iMadper> onlylove: 到底是什么缩进其实并不是很影响. 最关键的是2和3的不兼容.
<iMadper> onlylove: 比如前几天我在看这篇文章: http://blog.csdn.net/gzlaiyonghao/article/details/3048947  看完之后丫来了一句只能在2里面用, 3里不行. wtf
<ubrl> ⇪ t: [Python]五分钟理解元类（Metaclasses） - 赖勇浩的编程私伙局 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<pity> onlylove: 你就当 膜拜 来看
<iMadper> onlylove: 等过一段时间, py4出来了... 就更呵呵哒了.
<gfxmode> 现在还只用Py2，不想学Py3
<iMadper> onlylove: 更别说很多文章不告诉你这是py2还是py3的技巧. 你看完之后自己去试, 能在哪个里面跑通过就是哪个.
<iMadper> 比如这篇文章:http://www.voidspace.org.uk/python/articles/metaclasses.shtml
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Meta-classes Made Easy
<pity> iMadper: Perl 也有 5 和 6 了
<iMadper> pity: 没关系, perl6反正也没人用.
<iMadper> pity: 而且, 我更倾向于, 这俩是完全不同的语言.
<iMadper> pity: 其实perl6已经有个很好的实现了, 叫做ruby.
<iMadper> pity: 其他的perl6实现可以去死了.
<QiongMangHuo> ... ...
<pity> iMadper: 两年前用过 ruby，版本一直没弄明白
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 伐开心.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我特么今天想杀人
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 超级不开心
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: ...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 一样啊.
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 快去富士康，过几天你就想自杀了
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove: 我才不会, 我郁闷了最多杀别人
<onlylove> perl6这事，过几年看看
<onlylove> 现在的话，貌似5还很旺盛
<iMadper> onlylove: 过几年也一样...
<iMadper> onlylove: perl5快跟x11一样了....
<onlylove> X11……
<iMadper> onlylove: x12不给力. x11一直用下去. 直到有软件整个替代x
<onlylove> x11都多少年了！
<kandu> iMadper: 老湿基你今天说的话怎么都这么有道理!
<iMadper> kandu: 你又嘲笑我....
<iMadper> kandu: 不过我真觉得, perl6不给力, perl5会一直用下去, 然后被其他的语言取代.
<iIlL10Oo> pity ruby 版本虽然多，但是区别只有3个地方。改动都不大
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: 改动大. 但是很多是用户不可见的.
<iIlL10Oo> 嗯，对用户来说全兼容
<BuMangHuo> kandu: 能人早
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 怎么了
<iMadper> kandu: 能人早
<iIlL10Oo> 最多3个坑
<kandu> 早~ XD
<pity> iMadper: iIlL10Oo 当时最终放弃 ruby 是因为 patch 版本号更新后程序运行不了了
<iMadper> pity: 你有native的gem?
<pity> iMadper: 都是 taobao 那里装的
<iMadper> pity: 是啊, gem的repo里面就是有很多native的gem啊.
<iMadper> pity: 无解, 什么动态语言遇到这个都几乎无解
<pity> 当时我觉得，如果是更新了大版本，比如从 1.8.7 更新到 1.9.3 出现不兼容就忍了，但一个 p1 更新到 p2 版本就不能用，也太扯了
<BuMangHuo> 排队吃饭的时候看见前面的墨迹侠我也就想伤人2
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: 来, 撕 ^^
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 镜子吧?
<pity> iMadper: 那会儿我没深入学，觉得困扰太大了，就放弃了
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 不不不
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 我点餐从来不墨迹
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 因为我在同一家馆子从来只吃一种饭
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 换个口味也不错的
<onlylove> pity: 所以嘛，重新学吧
<iIlL10Oo> pity 那是gem编译不通过吧，把那个gem的源码拿出来，自己写，或者找个gem替代它
<iIlL10Oo> 因为p1 到 p2 这种问题我还没遇到过，具体不清楚
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: native的gem依赖ruby的header, 然后ruby的api变了. 只有这种可能.
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: 或者patch是testing的, 不是stable的, 有bug.
<kandu> 最近设定了一个 opam 库。发布些自己写的 ocaml 库，项目。
<kandu> 执行此命令添加 opam repository add kandu hg+https://bitbucket.org/zandoye/opam-repo
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 取标题: no title
<kandu> 暂时随便发些小的基础库，做些前期准备
<kandu> tidy 0:2009 -- HTML parser, syntax checkr and reformatter
<kandu> tidy 1:4.9.30 -- tidy2009 + HTML5 support
<pity> iMadper: 不清楚，很久的事了，不纠结了
<kandu> ppx_ok_monad -- ppx extension for monad syntax sugar(do notation from haskell)
<kandu> opencc -- bindings for opencc, Open Chinese Convert
<kandu> trie -- implementation of strict impure trie tree
<kandu> mmseg --  a word identification system based on the maximum matching algorithm
<ubrl> kandu:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> kandu:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<ubrl> You're not a channel operator * need Op.
<onlylove_> kandu: 刷屏了吧
<kandu> ..
<onlylove_> kandu: 能人啊，最近在哪混，给条出路呗
<kandu> onlylove_: 最近在啃老啊。
<pity> onlylove_: 我这脚本越写越复杂了，又涉及网络编程了……
<BuMangHuo> 能啃老的都是真壕
<onlylove_> pity: 早点转吧
<onlylove_> pity: ruby欢迎你
<onlylove_> pity: python欢迎你
<onlylove_> pity: perl欢迎你
<onlylove_> 擦，开个sqldeveloper和excel这2G内存机器就要挂
<hoxily> onlylove_: 可以设置虚拟内存
<hoxily> 加大点
<onlylove_> hoxily: 再大有毛用，硬盘那慢吞吞的速度
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/1790.html 你干活去 :     甲:"你和妻子的共同语言是什么?"    乙:"'你干活去／" 
<onlylove__> kandu: 啃老是个很无奈的事情啊，你如果是拆二代，N多房出租收房租，那也无所谓
<pity> onlylove_: 去年开始用 perl 了
<pity> onlylove__: 起初我想的比较简单，判断 en0 的 IP 然后再设置 gif0，后来我发现家里的宽带是拨号的，公网 IP 变化时要用服务商的 api 去更新，类似 DDNS，这就涉及和外网交互的一些事了
<pity> onlylove__: 尾巴一会儿长一节儿
<onlylove__> pity: 我也没办法，你家里的问题，你是不是用路由拨号解决问题
<onlylove__> pity: 这些事在路由上搞定，或者搞个ddns
<pity> onlylove__: 路由上早搞了 ddns，但我用的服务那里只支持 IP
<onlylove__> pity: 节哀顺变
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45073
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 研究人员合成出能模拟锻炼的分子
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 体验下？
<pity> onlylove__: 能用 IP 更新已经不错了，之前我以为是要手动的
<wangli> iMadper, zao
<BuMangHuo> onlylove__: 着是啥
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 模拟锻炼啊
<BuMangHuo> 为啥模拟锻炼
<iMadper> wangli: 早.
<iMadper> wangli: 贵司又有人要走啊?
<wangli> iMadper, 我去，你这都知道
<iMadper> wangli: 自己在微薄上说的啊
<wangli> 微薄上？
<wangli> 你说谁呀
<BuMangHuo> wangli: 贵司又有人要走啊?
<wangli> BuMangHuo, 没有
<wangli> BuMangHuo, 最近招了一大批人进来
<BuMangHuo> wangli: 贵司扩招了？
<wangli> BuMangHuo, 是
<BuMangHuo> wangli: 壕
<BuMangHuo> wangli: 你升职了？
<wangli> BuMangHuo, 赶紧来吧
<wangli> BuMangHuo, 毛线
<BuMangHuo> wangli: 去不了
<wangli> BuMangHuo, 为啥
<BuMangHuo> wangli: 水平不够嘛
<wangli> BuMangHuo, 水平再不够能比 iMadper 更不够吗
<wangli> BuMangHuo, 他来了都是大神
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 拜大神
<^k^> BuMangHuo: ok iMadper => 拜大神
<BuMangHuo> wangli: 啥时候你当首席了雇我过去
<wangli> BuMangHuo, 我当不了，qiao是首席
<wangli> BuMangHuo, 我只是给他擦键盘的每天
<BuMangHuo> qiao 首席还招人擦鼠标不
<wangli> 他不使鼠标
<wangli> BuMangHuo, 那有首席还使鼠标的啊
<BuMangHuo> 买买买啊
<wangli> BuMangHuo, 你和 iMadper 一个厂吗现在
<BuMangHuo> wangli: 不啊
<BuMangHuo> wangli: 他在 c 嘛
<wangli> BuMangHuo, 那你在哪个厂房
<BuMangHuo> wangli: 土鳖厂
<wangli> BuMangHuo, 赞
<BuMangHuo> wangli: 额首席不要黑我
<yunfan_> onlylove__: 你追什么妹子
<yunfan_> BuMangHuo: 什么垃圾邮件
<BuMangHuo> yunfan_: 忘了
<BuMangHuo> yunfan_: 早上收到个啥广告邮件，我看收件人里面有你
<pinggao> hello
<ubrl> pinggao:点点点.  01:29
<pinggao> hi ubrl
<pinggao> could anyone translate this to english for me 我要推倒你
<iIlL10Oo> pinggao I'll push your body
<BuMangHuo> ...
<BuMangHuo> push your body 不靠谱吧
<iIlL10Oo> 那就 pull and push your body
<pinggao> i dont understand what it means though
<pinggao> is she angry with me?
<pinggao> translator told me something similiar but doesn't make sense to me
<iIlL10Oo> pinggao, her body is ok ?
<pinggao> huh
<pinggao> shen me
<iIlL10Oo> 看来 我英语比较差
<gfxmode> pinggao: 我要推倒你。she is not angry with u, she is fond of you.
<iIlL10Oo> pinggao, why she is lay down on the bed, you pushed ?
<pinggao> my chinese is poor but I am half chinese just CBC
<pinggao> :D
<onlylove__> yunfan_: 不追妹子还让妹子追你不成，我没那么大魅力
<BuMangHuo> 着哥们有的美了
<onlylove__> 推到有可能是句玩笑话，看妹子的年纪，说话的上下文和场合
<onlylove__> pinggao: it depends on context，maybe just joking
<iIlL10Oo> life is a big joke
<pinggao> sorry I was in a league game
<pinggao> alright let's see
<pinggao> yeah I asked her what it means she just laughed and find out yourself
<pinggao> she said it's for joke
<pinggao> -.-
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 12.04锁屏和启动器问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472154 电脑开始安装的是14.04，后来重新安装12.04，安装好后，进入系统，系统设置里面的亮度和锁屏，外观等模块不能进行设置，而且，左侧启动器将常用软件锁定，重启后就恢复原样了，还得重新找，求
<^k^>  ─> 大神指教。 zz: 紫枫云云 — 2015-08-10 13:50
<pinggao> gfxmode haha yeah I figured but I was curious what context since push me makes no sense
<pinggao> onlylove__ I think I know now
<onlylove__> http://www.zhihu.com/question/33539100/answer/58453018
<ubrl> onlylove__: ⇪ 为什么优秀的人一般睡眠少？ - 啊邦同学的回答 - 知乎
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • MX4 Ubuntu Edition 购买地址  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472156 http://ubuntu.meizumart.com/ MX4 Ubuntu Edition € 299.00 Free shipping Standard Equipment: MX4 Ubuntu Edition Smartphone, USB Cable, Guarantee Card, Quick Start, Power Adapter 魅族官网才1499 zz: lifuljk — 2015-08-10 14:17
<onlylove__> 我倒是想早上8点起，不现实
<onlylove__> 今天咋不见nyfair牛牛
<onlylove__> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45070
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | Opera考虑出售
<kandu> pinggao: the literal meaning is to push you down(on the bed), this expresses the desire of being the initiative part of you two's relationship, she want you. She was so shy that she told you it's a joke but it's still flirtatious, imply that .. something you can imagine
<onlylove__> kandu: 英语牛牛，别做梦了，起来搬砖
<onlylove__> kandu: 现在妹子说推到和说吃饭一样的
<onlylove__> kandu: 卖弄风情什么的，真不好说
<ookk> p00
<kandu> onlylove__: 哈哈，这么久木回应，难道是妹子报警把他抓到局子去了
<onlylove__> kandu: 不知道
<onlylove__> kandu: 如果看他的环境的话，我觉得玩笑话可能大点
<onlylove__> Freebuilder: 赶紧吼吼
<Freebuilder> ♪♫ 正在赏乐……
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove__: 今天听说"马"姓来源于"穆罕默德"
<Freebuilder> 昨天去超市买东西结账的时候一中年妇女带着一个8 9岁左右的小孩来插lz的队 lz就好声好气的跟他们说不要插队 结果那B孩子很叼的瞄了我一眼那B娘们理都没理我这我就不能忍了直接用吼的：老子让你们别插队没听到吗 那两货一看lz这么凶就跑到后面排队去了 lz也不是什么好人 我只知道人敬我一尺我敬人一丈既然别人不给我面子我也没有必
<Freebuilder> 要给他面子文笔不好凑合着看吧
<Freebuilder> 睡觉
<QiongMangHuo> 伊斯兰教创始人穆罕默德曾被译为“马哈麻”、“摩珂末”、“谟罕德”等。后信奉伊斯兰教的一些少数民族便以“马”为姓（其他还有以“哈”、“麻”等为姓的），这也是回族中马姓最多的原因之一，如馬家軍；例如回族出身的鄭和原姓馬，小名三寶，便是其中著名的例子之一。
<onlylove__> QiongMangHuo: 中国的马姓有两支，一个是嬴姓十四氏，这是秦始皇那时候的事情，另一支来源于少数民族，十个回回九个马
<onlylove__> QiongMangHuo: 出自「嬴」姓，以邑名为氏，据《元和姓纂》所载，赵惠文王二十九年（前270年），赵国大将赵奢因战功，受封于马服（河北邯郸），称为马服君。其后有马服氏，简为马氏。
<onlylove__> QiongMangHuo: 少数民族那个可能来自于穆罕默德
<onlylove__> QiongMangHuo: 但是汉族本身就有这姓氏
<onlylove__> QiongMangHuo: 骚年，继续努力啊
<onlylove__> QiongMangHuo: 你玩这个，估计比不了 yunfan_
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 阻抗线真心好.
<onlylove__> iMadper: 没底噪了？
<iMadper> onlylove__: 是啊. 反正我是听不到了.
<iMadper> onlylove__: 毕竟如果是amp之后引入的噪声不会被放大器放大.
<iMadper> onlylove__: 价格阻抗, 然后把放大器调大就好了.
<iMadper> 加个.
<onlylove__> QiongMangHuo: http://h.hiphotos.baidu.com/baike/c0%3Dbaike92%2C5%2C5%2C92%2C30/sign=3ace4eae2a34349b600b66d7a8837eab/94cad1c8a786c91760ddfd8dcb3d70cf3ac757a3.jpg
<onlylove__> QiongMangHuo: 这图不够大，不过我记得我家里电脑上原来有大图的
<onlylove__> QiongMangHuo: 其实据说回族有个姓氏，白
<onlylove__> QiongMangHuo: 通常其他民族没有这姓氏，所以hamo的民族很确定
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 其实白姓也很多出处的
<onlylove> 回家升级firefox去
<onlylove> mozilla漏洞多多
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45061
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | Firefox漏洞正被利用，Mozilla释出更新
<onlylove> 我就在想，debian那个31的esr咋办
<onlylove> happyaron: 蓉蓉，出来，mozilla那个洞，debian打算怎么堵，该不是把31升级到38吧
<onlylove> 在Linux上，除了上述文件外，恶意代码还会搜索.bash_history，.mysql_history，.pgsql_history，.ssh配置文件和密钥，含有pass和access的文本文件，shell脚本等等。
<iMadper> onlylove: 可以backport.
<onlylove> iMadper: 我不打算用backport
<iMadper> onlylove: 可以backport这个patch, 跟你用不用backport repo没关系.
<onlylove> iMadper: 哦，我理解错了
 * onlylove 打补丁给ff堵洞
<iMadper> onlylove: 要自己打patch啊?
<iMadper> onlylove: backport的工作量不一定会小的.
<onlylove> iMadper: 不用，直接update下就好，我开Linux很少开浏览器，所以安心等就是
<onlylove> iMadper: 实在担心还有chromium顶上
<lainme> arch无压力
<onlylove> lainme: 我要呼叫蓉蓉鄙视你
<onlylove> lainme: 前几天因为openbox被蓉蓉鄙视，结果这几天来了一堆不用X的，也没见蓉蓉说啥
<onlylove> iMadper: 你觉得cobol还有多久会被替代，今天说X11的时候突然想起来的
<lainme> onlylove: 连鄙视都要怕，怎么活到现在。快呼叫
<onlylove> lainme: 我没怕啊，我只是不明白蓉蓉为啥不鄙视用framebuffer的，偏偏鄙视各种box
<lainme> onlylove: 我虚拟机里也跑openbox
<onlylove> lainme: 各种box活的很艰辛好么，连壁纸都要用feh做伪壁纸
<gebjgd> onlylove, 沒覺得艱辛
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove: 刚在lab, 我之前就看了wiki了, 我只是说穆斯林那一支 竟然原来是音译
<gebjgd> onlylove, 放在啓動腳本裏就是了
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 音译很多啊，白姓也是，一拨拉汗
<onlylove> gebjgd: 那不是要写，而且换起来麻烦
<gebjgd> onlylove, 笨 find 每次的屏保都是隨機
<gebjgd> onlylove, 笨 find 每次的圖片都是隨機
<gebjgd> onlylove, 萬年不動的/home 就寫一次
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我还是习惯固定……算了，反正应用程序一开，后面也看不到
<onlylove> gebjgd: xcompmgr那东西怎么搞
<gebjgd> onlylove, 不用
<gebjgd> onlylove, 特效能當飯吃？
<onlylove> 我想KDE了……
<gebjgd> onlylove, 太慢
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我只是嫌tint2的边角不够圆滑……
<onlylove> gebjgd: kde确实慢……这个没办法
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 不一定吧
<lainme> gebjgd: 你又不用kde了？
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 我就认识姓白的是汉族
<gebjgd> onlylove, tint2的邊角挺好啊  對雙屏幕支持的好
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 你说姓马我倒信
<gebjgd> lainme, 用了2天
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 尤其是甘肃的马姓
<gebjgd> lainme, 直接回到openbox 或者 lxde
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 不姓马在甘肃他都不好意思开牛肉面馆
<gebjgd> lainme, kde4和kde5還有對systray支持不完整的問題
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我发愁的是我的fn键不好用……
<gebjgd> onlylove, 臺式機 沒有fn
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 我接触到的白姓……好吧，其实这个问题……
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你们甘肃太残忍了
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 难道为了开面馆还要改姓
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 满族也有姓马的.
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 我认识一个.
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 不知道是哪个满族姓氏汉化的时候用的马
<BuMangHuo> 这倒有可能
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 其实少数民族汉化的时候乱用姓氏还是蛮常见的
<onlylove> iMadper: 古时候有皇帝赐姓
<onlylove> iMadper: 现在不知道
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 难道是那时候甘肃的回族人都统一了姓马？
<BuMangHuo> cc yunfan_
<iMadper> bu
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 那我不知道.
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 应该不是，看当当的介绍，应该是穆罕默德的事
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 当当？
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: [15:05:40] <QiongMangHuo> onlylove__: 今天听说"马"姓来源于"穆罕默德"
<onlylove> NND复制行文字客户端直接死了……
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45077
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 诺基亚为重返移动市场做准备
<onlylove> 傻瓜NOKIA，我要meego
<BuMangHuo> test
<ubrl> BuMangHuo:点点点.  04:37
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 粗心的丈夫 : 格尔·普什卡牵着狗从兽医那里回到了家。他叹着气对妻子说:我们这条可怜的狗,它一路上一直在叫,仿佛有什么话要对我说！妻子打量了一下那只狗,喊了起来:蠢货！这只狗大概是想告诉你,它根本就不认识你。
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 現在meego叫做tizen
<onlylove> gebjgd: 不看好三丧
<gebjgd> onlylove, 三星和intel合作的
<onlylove> gebjgd: intel当年还和nokia合作呢，结果搞出啥
<onlylove> gebjgd: intel的目的估计是推广自家atom
<onlylove> gebjgd: nokia会收购jolla不
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 求 nokia 再搞一款完美的黑白屏幕手机
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 1110难道不好么
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 不好
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 漏声音啊
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 半个月不用充电的机器，你说不好！
<BuMangHuo> 1280 也是漏声音
<gfxmode> 燃料电池
<iLucky> 在哪可以买到长者的T恤？
<onlylove> iLucky: 长者的t-shirt是啥
<iLucky> onlylove: http://www.zhihu.com/question/34263653/answer/58215293 高见的回答
<ubrl> iLucky: ⇪ T恤上印什么字比较有意思？ - 高见的回答 - 知乎
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 怎么把grub2引导列表中的windows boot放在第一位？？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472158 现在是win10+ubuntu双系统，以grub2做引导。列表的顺序是Ubuntu，Ubuntu高级选项，windows boot,system setup。引导器读秒的时候默认选第一个Ubuntu，怎么才能把windows放第一，把Ubuntu放
<^k^>  ─> 第二？？ zz: lrx0014 — 2015-08-10 17:39
<onlylove> iLucky: 这种事，淘宝
<iLucky> onlylove: 搜不到啊
<onlylove> 那么多要改顺序的，就不会改下default么
<onlylove> iLucky: 淘宝要没有，那就不知道了，不过你可以搜定制，然后发图给卖家
<iLucky> onlylove: 淘宝基本和谐掉了这些
<iLucky> onlylove: 定制倒是可以尝试一下 :P
<onlylove> iLucky: 和谐就买纯色，自己印花
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 设置3G连接后，这个是什么密码？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472159 ubuntu12.04lts 华为终端：E353e zz: DnsUB — 2015-08-10 17:51
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 安装系统后声音十分小的问题应该如何解决？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472160 你们好。 我在安装 Ubuntu 12.04 之后 不管是系统声音还是播放器的声音亦或是Flash的 声音都异常地小 ， 在系统声音面板调节过后把声音强行放大到了150%， 这样虽然可以勉勉
<^k^>  ─> 强强听清楚， 但是音质损耗却也相当之大。 然而在同一PC下安装的 Windows 8 (已升级至 Wind …
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 安装系统后声音十分小的问题应该如何解决？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472161 你们好。 我在安装 Ubuntu 12.04 之后 不管是系统声音还是播放器的声音亦或是Flash的 声音都异常地小 ， 在系统声音面板调节过后把声音强行放大到了150%， 这样虽然可以勉勉
<^k^>  ─> 强强听清楚， 但是音质损耗却也相当之大。 然而在同一PC下安装的 Windows 8 (已升级至 Wind …
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 安装系统后声音十分小的问题应该如何解决？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472162 你们好。 我在安装 Ubuntu 12.04 之后 不管是系统声音还是播放器的声音亦或是Flash的 声音都异常地小 ， 在系统声音面板调节过后把声音强行放大到了150%， 这样虽然可以勉勉
<^k^>  ─> 强强听清楚， 但是音质损耗却也相当之大。 然而在同一PC下安装的 Windows 8 (已升级至 Wind …
<Freebuilder> qemu 自动捕获鼠标好卵可恶
<GODDOG> 无聊的我 再来一发
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • Virtualbox中的windows系统无法安装Visual Studio 2015  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472163 我在Virtualbox尝试了windows8 windows8.1还有windows10都无法安装Visual Studio 2015，双击安装的exe文件，直接报错闪退。。。 最近要评估Visual Studio 2015，求安装方法～～～ zz: 黑and白
<^k^>  ─> — 2015-08-10 20:46
<Paul-Z> 晚上好！
<Paul-Z> 求一款类似epiphany的gecko的浏览器。十年前的电脑，FireFox卡……
<alvin_rxg> 这几天 vodafone 网络太差
#ubuntu-cn 2015-08-11
<oneju> 早
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • 一位 Linux 使用者 對於 Microsoft Windows 10 的 評論 (共四頁)  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472166 既然 還得經常面對它 那就好好了解它 A Linux User's Review Of Microsoft Windows 10 http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=a ... view&num=1 zz: poloshiao — 2015-08-11 6:46
<^k^> Niac: 拜金装土豪.
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
<^k^> jiero: 拜壕
<^k^> pity: 拜 测个试壕
<pity> transmission-cli 能手动添加一个指定的 peer 吗？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0A/0A/0F/Cg-4WlI2nFiIc71BAAEdLSUdaCAAALrEANxvg4AAR1F728.jpg 年度最囧标语 很雷很搞笑
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: 拜 红帽大中华区首席kdump测试. ~ 4天不见
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 拜mr.bridge 首席kdump测试
<onlylove> roylez: 拜竹席
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 拜 sasa
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: ok onlylove => 拜 sasa
<onlylove> ^k^: 你又调皮
<onlylove> ^k^: 拜clear
<onlylove> ^k^: 拜 clear
<onlylove> ^k^: > 拜clear
<onlylove> ^k^: 傻了？
<^k^> onlylove: 拜 sasa ~ 11天不见
<onlylove> ^k^: clear 拜
<onlylove> 拜 clear
<^k^> onlylove: ok clear => 拜
<onlylove> ^k^: help
<onlylove> ^k^: usage
<^k^> iMadper: 拜大神
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 首席.
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 壕早~
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • Ubuntu 14.04 工具栏图标不显示  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472167 各位大侠： 我是使用VMware-workstation-full-10.0.7-2844087，ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64 电脑是使用的32位机XP系统，安装好Ubuntu以后，工具栏的图标不显示，但是鼠标点击工具栏位置时，有 对应的动作，所
<^k^>  ─> 有功能正常，但是图标没有。我用另外一台32位机win7系统，组装工具栏图标是正常显示的 …
<BuMangHuo> ooOO_OOoo: 首席早
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 壕早
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 壕兔早
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 早.
<ooOO_OOoo> BuMangHuo: 早~
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 早
<wiiw> onlylove 拜-
<onlylove> wiiw: 我是说，k爸，你那指令只能自己用啊
<wiiw> onlylove 你自己也可以用的
<wiiw> onlylove,拜-
<onlylove> wiiw: 又改了？
<wiiw> 好像不灵了
<onlylove> wiiw: 你给个man？
<wiiw> 还没设计好，边改边设计
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove,拜-
<^k^> iIlL10Oo: ok 目标被加入白名单.
<iIlL10Oo> 哦，wiiw没权限的。。
<onlylove> 我是说，你功能不好用，就加白名单么……
<yunfan_> onlylove: 白性我只知道是昭武九姓里的中亚姓氏 那个时候正被西方郭嘉压迫以及被游牧民族裹挟带进中原 可以肯定他们一开始并非穆斯林 而且很有可能是拜火教的  这个可以看东晋相关的历史
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove 你已经是白名单了， 命令是拜-
<onlylove> yunfan_: 拜火教……祆教么
<^k^> onlylove: ok yunfan_ => 拜火教……祆教么
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 你搞毛线，拜火教都能这样
<iIlL10Oo> yunfan_ 拜clear
<^k^> iIlL10Oo: ok 目标clear .
<BuMangHuo> 我了个去
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 知道有啥好吃的好玩的地方不，这几天有人来北京，我没时间招呼，给他们地图，让他们自己玩去
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 我哪里知道那些啊
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 二环以内已经圈好了
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你……
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 你之前再朝阳上班的时候住哪里啊
<iIlL10Oo> 天上人间？
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 我没挪过地方，建国门南
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 我是说……现在是不是流行叫优衣库
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 主要是吃的地方，其实帝都玩真没啥
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 都那几年砸没了，拆没了
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove 那就买台PS4，给他们玩玩，DOTA2也不错
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 我没电视机，而且……他们一堆人就来放个高温假，我去哪找那么多四公主
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 顺便说，其中有一个有三公主的
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 鼓楼肯定要让他们去的
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 到时候鼓楼东西大街一走，自然能看到那些店
<iIlL10Oo> 正好一桌麻将
 * onlylove 也想放高温假
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 你租的那个 3400 的房子多大啊
<BuMangHuo> 哎 4300？
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 不知道啊
<onlylove_> cherrot: 不知道房子多大壕
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 18å¹³
 * roylez 你们这帮基佬的话题都没个变化啊
<roylez> cherrot: 带妹子不？
<cherrot> roylez, 娃娃 飞机杯需自备
<yunfan_> 3
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 对 就是 祆教 喜欢再哲学上装逼的人都知道这个教
<yunfan_> 因为尼采写了个书 借他们创教人的口吻写的
<onlylove_> 我知道祆教不是因为喜欢哲学上装逼……
<yunfan_> 主席要回国了 ？
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 那你是为了找穆斯林的岔？
<onlylove_> yunfan_: no,我玩的游戏恰好有拜火教相关内容
<yunfan_> onlylove_: lol 什么游戏
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 剑网三啊
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 那游戏刚开始还是不错的……可惜自从换了制作人，呵呵……
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 这果然是个金钱至上的时代
<onlylove_> 现在Skype不是走国内服务器么，为啥还会卡
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove_ 因为服务器是windows的
<iIlL10Oo> 或者gfw被移动黑客了
<onlylove_> iIlL10Oo: 我更加觉得是我司防火墙傻逼了
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 问题是商业游戏就是为了赚钱啊
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 所以啊，魔兽10年，剑网三完全复制魔兽，到现在才6年
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 暴雪眼光还是比国内长远
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 你别和我说魔兽不是商业游戏
<onlylove_> 擦，windows傻逼服务器，自动启动的服务不自动启动
<onlylove_> 中文版服务器，中文浏览器，tomcat报错居然是岛国文字！
<iIlL10Oo> tomcat配置错了？
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 魔兽的包月好像比建网贵吧
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 后来涨价了
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 换句话说，就算现在剑网涨价，恢复以前的样子我也接受，可惜，呵呵
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 再说了 多赚点是点 贵国商业哪里有人管十年后的事
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 人心散了，队伍不好带了，猪队友什么的
<yunfan_> onlylove_:  大多数用户不认可涨价 所以你接受没卵用 还不如众筹个网游算了
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 认可不认可的，有毛用，当初还要玩VIP呢，你一时间收费游戏，学道具游戏的VIP
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 换句话说，自从求伯君走了，金山软件就变味了
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 就和没了倪光南的联想一样
<onlylove_> 虽然说我看倪光南不顺眼，但是看柳传志更不顺眼，杨元庆？那是啥？
<onlylove_> 至于金山雷军么，都已经被叫雷布斯了，还有啥需要解释的？
<onlylove_> http://www.techug.com/die
<ubrl> onlylove_: ⇪ 向死而生，李开复的7个死亡学分 | 程序师
<onlylove_> “我活了 50 多岁，一直没有分清什么是桂花，什么是茉莉花等等，我就知道他们都有香味。”
<onlylove_> 我突然觉得我比李开复幸福多了，至少我还分得清桂花和茉莉
<archl> onlylove_, 愤青了吧你。。。
<onlylove_> archl: 这频道只有一个愤青，就是你
<archl> onlylove_, 要是谁都能分清各种事情，世界早就共产主义了。。。
<archl> onlylove_, 。。。
<onlylove_> archl: 共产主义，呵呵，你丫的居然信那个
<archl> onlylove_, 那就叫无政府主义好了
<onlylove_> archl: 这频道谁都可以信，唯独你不应该信
<onlylove_> archl: 可是你偏偏拿来说
 * QiongMangHuo 24.1 kB/s 3h 46min 46s 要死要死要死
<archl> onlylove_, 。。。
<Eggache> 这不科学
<onlylove_> archl: 如果没有柳传志，也许联想电脑还是很好的一个品牌
<iIlL10Oo> gfw这么卡啊？
<onlylove_> archl: 如果求伯君还在，也许金山软件还是很好的一个金字招牌
<iIlL10Oo> 局域网比gfw危险多了
<iIlL10Oo> 金山就是卡，我玩个游戏，他都要吃我的CPU
<onlylove_> iIlL10Oo: gfw的目的是为了保护国外网站
<archl> onlylove_, 技术人员比较狭隘 -
<onlylove_> iIlL10Oo: 如果没有gfw拦着，国内大批水民，去哪里占领哪里
<archl> onlylove_, 然后中国IP照样被封
<onlylove_> iIlL10Oo: 国外就不用研究创新了，研究高可用就好了，研究怎么对抗中国水民的DDOS
<onlylove_> archl: 所以嘛，到时候是别人建啊，这种劳民伤财的事
<onlylove_> archl: 技术人员狭隘？呵呵
<archl> onlylove_, 民众的眼光啊。
<archl> 哈哈
<onlylove_> archl: 改变这个世界的，正是你所谓的狭隘的人
<archl> onlylove_, 其实谁都狭隘
<archl> onlylove_, 管你呢。
<archl> onlylove_, 民众认为整合一切的人才是改变世界的人。。
<onlylove_> archl: 请不要代表我
<onlylove_> archl: 你自己一边凉快去，共产主义者
<archl> onlylove_, 你丫的根本不配做民众
<onlylove_> archl: 你丫的不配做人
<archl> onlylove_, 一点都不配合，不和你玩了。
<onlylove_> archl: 你有和我配合？
<archl> onlylove_, 没有。
<onlylove_> archl: 你不和我配合你要我配合你，凭什么？
<onlylove_> archl: 你砸我场子还不准我砸回去？
<archl> onlylove_, 我没呀 -
<onlylove_> archl: 装，你继续装
<archl> onlylove_, 随便砸。。。
<onlylove_> archl: 那我砸了你说我不配合你
<onlylove_> archl: 还是那句话，装，你继续装
<archl> onlylove_,  那是我觉得互砸够了 - 消停就好了。反正是无意义的休闲
<onlylove_> archl: 谁和你无意义的休闲，和别人要么能学点东西，要么能得到有用的信息，你呢
<onlylove_> archl: 垃圾制造机
<onlylove_> archl: 从你那只能得到负面情绪
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 早啊
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 乖
<archl> onlylove_, 嗯。
<BuMangHuo> 哎那个租房的除了自如还有个啥来着...
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 丁丁
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我还以为你开黄腔呢...
<onlylove> iMadper: 口胡，QiongMangHuo这么高尚的人，会开黄腔？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 我大姨妈来了 : 男生刚到女友家,便迫不及待的要亲吻女友！女友说:"不行,我大姨妈来了！！ "男生感到很奇怪:"亲嘴和大姨妈有什么关系?"于是男生强吻女友,突然一妇女从厨房冲出来！妇女指着男生骂道:"为什么欺负我的外甥女?！
<iMadper> onlylove: 我怎么知道.
<iMadper> onlylove: 你知道哇?
<onlylove> iMadper: 其实我也不知
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 开个黄腔给我看看呀。我是一条也记不住。
<archl> iMadper, 开个黄腔给我看看呀。我是一条也记不住。
<QiongMangHuo> archl: 你没那个激素理解
<archl> QiongMangHuo, ...
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove: 还是你懂我
 * iMadper 开 黄腔
<iMadper> archl: 开完了.
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45087
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | Google重组，成立新公司Alphabet
<archl> iMadper, 好吧。
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: thinkpad真贵啊...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 是啊.
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你开始看新机了?
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 要买工作站？
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 不比不知道 一比吓一跳
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 现在笔记本都这么便宜了原来
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 恩.
<iMadper> 对啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 对啊
<archl> QiongMangHuo iMadper 你们对比的对象是什么 - Thinkpad 不应该是最贵的么。。。
<archl> QiongMangHuo, iMadper 总会有最贵的存在呀。。。
<iMadper> archl: 不会有最贵的, 因为总会有更贵的.
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 你要上船？
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我连拿两个bonus, 估计可以买个m3800了.
<archl> iMadper, 更贵只是超越了最贵了
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 敬业的牛牛...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 然后帽帽再卖一个人.
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 加一起, 刚好是个低配m3800 + 自己买个好的ssd组在一起
<archl> iMadper, 你是从帽帽拉人的HR了？
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 很久以前，神船老大说，若干年后，中国国产PC只剩下两家，一家联想，另一家神船
<iMadper> archl: 别闹, 我是给帽帽推荐人的.
<archl> iMadper, 有爱
<onlylove> dell黑表示m3800都是浮云
<archl> onlylove, 结果还多了奇葩的海尔
<onlylove> archl: 海尔……呵呵，海尔也算做PC的？你听说过TCL电脑不
<onlylove> archl: 估计你连TCL做PC都不知道吧
<onlylove> archl: 还有，新蓝还活着呢
<onlylove> archl: 还有雷神911呢
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 3800不是窄边框?
<archl> onlylove, 雷神是海尔的。
<onlylove> archl: 问题是，这些牌子，不和你说，你知道？
<onlylove> archl: 是不是海尔已经不重要了
<archl> onlylove, 就你的态度，我也会说不知道！
<onlylove> archl: 有几个去买雷神的
<onlylove> archl: 你态度好？
<archl> onlylove, 不好~
<archl> onlylove, 因为你的态度我要说知道。就有多了一堆对话呀。。。
<archl> 好麻烦。
<onlylove> archl: 一个在夹缝里面苟延残喘的品牌
<onlylove> archl: 我就这么说，若干年前，我在海尔门市做过工，海尔电脑和其他电脑比，没有任何优势，还有价格贵的劣势
<onlylove> archl: 所以死掉是早晚的事
<onlylove> http://www.chiphell.com/thread-1035429-1-1.html
<onlylove> 这货和水果机器好像啊
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 取标题 HTTP redirection loop: http://www.chiphell.com/thread-1035429-1-1.html
<onlylove> iMadper: 这m3800，不看dell 标，你能和mbp分开？
<iMadper> onlylove: 当然能了.
<onlylove> iMadper: 我咋看着那么像
<onlylove> 嗯，把二代ignore了，以后会清静些
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 刚打开m3800的界面, 我的电脑竟然就死机了
<iIlL10Oo> gfw就像水电站，影响的不仅仅是气候
<yunfan_> onlylove:  反正别人的游戏别人做主
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: lol~
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 真贵
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: m3800漂亮的很. 性能也好.
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 所以, 我两个bonus都不够啊.
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 你电脑怕你用m3800换掉它，赶紧死掉
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove: 赞
<onlylove> yunfan_: 无所谓了，反正这几天慢慢的不玩了
<onlylove> yunfan_: 一起玩的都走了，一个人也没意思
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 不适合我, 大且贵
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 你安心的看你的X1去
<onlylove_> iMadper: m3800那么贵，你确定你买得起嘛，我看了价格没想法啊，虽然机器很不错
<iMadper> onlylove_: 我有14k的预算.
<archl> iMadper, 土豪啊。
<iMadper> archl: 没办法, 得找个快点儿的本本来干活, 不然工作保不住了.
<archl> iMadper, 你可以用微型准系统的。。。
<iMadper> archl: 不接受任何推荐.
<archl> iMadper, 壕
<iMadper> archl: 我需求太高, 别人推荐的不一定满足的了.
<iMadper> archl: 别的好商量, 笔记本一定要买好的.
<archl> iMadper, 嗯。所以我一直没买。
<iMadper> archl: 我也一直没买呢.
<iIlL10Oo> 我买了个8G内存，i3的CPU的本本
 * archl 用着 Thinkpad T510凑合。。。
<iIlL10Oo> 标配4G，淘宝买套餐加了4G
<archl> iMadper, 上次后悔没听你的买了那个东芝 -
<onlylove_> iIlL10Oo: 你做测试的么，为啥买i3，怎么也买i5啊
<archl> iMadper, 买了我就不想了
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove_ i3不算慢
<onlylove_> iIlL10Oo: 我的想法是，给测试配低配机器，如果开发开发的软件渣，测试就会很卡，就会喷
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45091
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 英媒：中国拒绝为搜索MH370承担任何费用
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove_ 测试应该有3台不同的服务器，专门用于测试
<iIlL10Oo> 我买的是这个 : https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=40912880232&spm=a1z09.2.9.172.0VCP9p&_u=bl54op9707&skuId=79169724551
<archl> iIlL10Oo, 不是虚拟机就行么
<ubrl> iIlL10Oo: ⇪ Hasee/神舟 飞天 UN43 D3 酷睿I3 4G 500G GT645M独显游戏本电脑-tmall.com天猫
<iIlL10Oo> 虚拟机+1
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45090
<BuMangHuo> test
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 日本重启核电站
<ubrl> BuMangHuo:点点点.  01:17
<onlylove_> 日本过几年是不是因为电费问题穷死……
<iIlL10Oo> 中国可以出口电力
<onlylove_> iIlL10Oo: 船给我的感觉就是用过就扔啊
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove_ 我买来玩的，不是搞开发用的
<onlylove_> iIlL10Oo: 我觉得出口电力不现实，特别是夏天高温的时候，进口来得及来不及还在两说
<onlylove_> iIlL10Oo: 玩就是用过就扔啊
<onlylove_> iIlL10Oo: 开发怎么也得买个好东西
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove_ 开发我喜欢大屏幕，笔记本屏幕太小，伤眼
<onlylove_> iIlL10Oo: 1366x768……
<onlylove_> iIlL10Oo: 老实说，用过其他本子以后，再看船，真的觉得做工惨不忍睹
<iIlL10Oo> 17' 19' 21'
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: 笔记本的话, 15', 轻薄一些, 就够了.
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: 17的太重.
<iIlL10Oo> 做工确实不行，塑料味很重
<archl> iMadper, 你需要锻炼呀。多了0.5公斤不是？
<archl> iMadper, 关键是17寸的人家都不设计超级本了。。。
 * archl 有些好奇，日本什么地方用电这么多？路灯？
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/006bSSBWgw1euw7zjapkkj30fl0ms0vn.jpg
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 奥特曼
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 最近忙, 两周没刷图了
<iMadper> onlylove_: 福利  http://360.mafengwo.cn/travels/info.php?id=3237101
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 三亚亲子游---2014.11初回亲子游攻略(海棠湾万丽+半山半岛)+海量美图+产后首次比基尼~--三亚游记--蚂蜂窝
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 依旧奥特曼
<BuMangHuo> 额
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 当然不如你李玉清了啊
<onlylove_> iMadper: 三胖不会用那个机器制造weapon的
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 妹子好啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 你看那个福利了嘛?
<archl> iMadper, BuMangHuo 妹子在旅游，汉子在搞途牛
<archl> iMadper, 。。。你说的福利是少妇呀。
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 昨天你发的那个？
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 我看了第一张图，没往后面看
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: ? 昨天我发了?
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 看看吧, 蛮好的
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 对啊，后面有啥？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 看呗
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: http://360.mafengwo.cn/travels/info.php?id=3237101
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 亮点在图还是字啊
<BuMangHuo> 好长的样子
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 就是妹子穿的清凉一些而已.
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 后面图不错, 腿也不错.
<archl> BuMangHuo, 妹子爱美 -  iMadper  我觉得这个更娇小些 http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_7584d8650101d6zo.html#comment
<ubrl> archl: ⇪ 【岛生活】----夏威夷八日游记+全攻略_陈君_新浪博客
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 需要地勤 : 蝙蝠的二女儿准备嫁给鼹鼠,家里十分反对。 妈妈说:"嫁谁不行,偏要嫁给那个高度近视的家伙！ " 爸爸却不同意:"它干地下工作比谁都行,反正我们航空部门也需要地勤,就凑和吧！ "
<iMadper> archl: 这大长腿, 能叫娇小???
 * QiongMangHuo 咳咳
<archl> iMadper, 。。。你。。。我都没看那么多。我一般看人只看表情，所以顺便看了脸。。。
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 都是正常图你咳嗽啥?
<archl> iMadper, 哪里大长腿？
<iMadper> archl: 能不能自己看不要问....
<iMadper> archl: 哦, 你发了一个啊... 我还没看.
<archl> iMadper, 因为我没有标准啊。我不知道大长腿是怎么判别的
<archl> iMadper, 你发的那女的。。。表情我觉得好难受- 卡不下去
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 帮我预测一下股市整体明天会怎么样呀。我把钱都放在股市里了 - 虽然只有你的 1/100 。
<iIlL10Oo> archl 投资的原则是1/3
<iIlL10Oo> archl 全放是拼命啊
<archl> iIlL10Oo, 哦。为啥？
<archl> iIlL10Oo, 反正基金不会跌停
<onlylove_> iMadper: 这妹子没妊娠纹的感觉
<iMadper> onlylove_: .
<iMadper> onlylove_: 而且身材保持很好.
<onlylove_> iMadper: 这个应该叫恢复吧……
<iMadper> onlylove_: 是嘛?~
<onlylove_> iMadper: 难道不是……
<gfxmode> 原来游记可以这样写，这样贴图
<iMadper> onlylove_: 你说得对~
<iMadper> gfxmode: 是啊.
<iMadper> gfxmode: 但是你这么写估计没人要看.
<iIlL10Oo> archl 基金感觉太慢了
<onlylove_> iIlL10Oo: 股票快
<QiongMangHuo> 其实是美图秀秀磨掉了....
<archl> iIlL10Oo, 但是不在意什么。因为只要每天2点50看就行了。
<archl> iIlL10Oo, 如果那么在意。
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 无从考证
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 那你要完什么新游戏
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 不知道
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 随便玩玩
 * iMadper 我不关心是不是美图秀秀, 反正我看图的时候觉得好看就行了, 反正这人也跟我没关系. 
<yunfan_> iMadper:  恐怕有点关系
<iMadper> yunfan_: ... ...
<onlylove_> yunfan_: YY和被YY？
<iMadper> onlylove_: 这女的估计年纪比我还大不少, 不想yy
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 要不完minecraft
<yunfan_> iMadper:  我不在乎年纪大 给我yy号了
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 盗版么
<iMadper> yunfan_: yy又不是互斥的.
<iMadper> yunfan_: 您随意.
<yunfan_> q
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 是啊  国内好多服
<onlylove_> 渣内存坑人啊，我得想办法弄下
<iMadper> 买时序在11以下的啊.
<yunfan_> iMadper: 这女的沟好沉
<onlylove_> iMadper: 不，是工作机
<onlylove_> iMadper: 时序11？ddr3l都是11吧？
<gfxmode> yunfan_: 是的，感觉不像是游记了。。。
<yunfan_> gfxmode:  是岛国产游记？
<onlylove_> iMadper: http://item.jd.com/1066754.html 比方这个
<ubrl> onlylove_: ⇪ 【金士顿低电压版】金士顿(Kingston)低电压版 DDR3 1600 8GB 笔记本内存【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<onlylove_> iMadper: 最近打算买这个
<onlylove_> http://item.jd.com/1344338.html
<ubrl> onlylove_: ⇪ 【芝奇F3-1600C11S-8GSL】芝奇（G.SKILL） DDR3 1600 8G笔记本内存( F3-1600C11S-8GSL)【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 pp: 349.00
<onlylove_> 突然看见这个……
<onlylove_> 我犹豫了……
<onlylove_> 这50块值不值啊……
<QiongMangHuo> 磨叽侠
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 你在说我么，我是金士顿黑，尽可能绕道金士顿产品，今天刚看到gskill的，本来都打算买金士顿了
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 磨叽侠
<gfxmode> onlylove_: 磨叽侠
<^k^> kandu: 拜能人
<QiongMangHuo> 能人背后有能人neng
<iMadper> onlylove_: 其实, 廉价的内存, 我推荐Team.
<iMadper> 是叫Team吧... 十铨
<archl> 内存
<archl>  iMadper 多数你这个年纪的都结婚了吧
<archl> iMadper, 话说，为什么你会对年纪比你大的失去兴趣？
<iMadper> archl: 别闹. QiongMangHuo 比我大十来岁都还没结婚.
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 。。。揍他
<archl> iMadper, 我说的是女的！
<BuMangHuo> ...
<BuMangHuo> test
<BuMangHuo> 破网
<ubrl> BuMangHuo:点点点.  02:51
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 看完了，没有发现有亮点啊
<BuMangHuo> ... 上班看妹子图壕慢
<BuMangHuo> 好慢
<kandu> QiongMangHuo: 噹噹哥哥你刚说啥
<QiongMangHuo> 能人背后有能人neng
 * kandu 不懂..
<onlylove_> iMadper: 你说的那牌子我不放心啊……算了还是kinston吧……50块不是小钱
<onlylove_> kandu: 嗯，当当说黑话，不过不是啥好话，你不懂最好
<QiongMangHuo> kandu: neng就是"弄"
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 磨叽侠啊
<onlylove_> 当当忍不住出来解释了
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 威海不错啊，可以去玩玩不
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 我月底会回去
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 我发几张我县上周末的照片给你看看?
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 放
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 骚等
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 不墨迹了
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/u55xp9ol1wxbsk2/AADa6goM348wSZ4ywFILpHOHa?dl=0
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ Dropbox - weihai
<BuMangHuo> 下载去
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: BuMangHuo 看得到不, 是个文件夹 里头六张照片, 上周末还是上上周末拍得 荣成 成山头
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 木有你啊
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 买车了啊
<BuMangHuo> 图也太大了吧这
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 大学同学上上周末去旅游拍得
<BuMangHuo> 哦，不对，我网速慢
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 微信截的, 大?
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 去那边成本高不高啊
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 高铁直达我县
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 终点站就是我县
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 我网速不对，点了个放大，刷了半天出来，还那么大......
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 南站？
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 对
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 你家着环境赞啊
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 5个小时？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 我们县的乡亲们都可怜我来北京
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 当年还不如不离开C社，直接搬你们那去住
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 接近六个吧
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 还真是
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 北京->荣成
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 咋荣成呢
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 威海是地级市, 荣成是县级市
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 一年 1/3 有这个天气都够了
 * BuMangHuo 好吧，作为沙漠里面来的人，看见大片儿的水就觉得特美
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 你家就在这旁边么
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 是啊, 石岛, 你可以搜搜
<BuMangHuo> 我去查查，一直想去海边看看
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: freeflying 冬天风大雪大, 不大好
<roylez> QiongMangHuo: 求介绍工作啊
<QiongMangHuo> roylez: 铜球!!!
<roylez> QiongMangHuo: 妈蛋的
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 求介绍工作
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 铜球!!!
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 真不想在这儿混了
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 我也不想在这混了
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 我去你司如何? 我说正经的
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 完全用不到吧
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 哪个位置合适呢
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 这种地方，又不会突然找个管理层过来
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 什么意思?
<^k^> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐 5.185544235089004
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 我们厂招人就招小弟啊
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 但是小弟的工作，绝对不是你能满意的
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: ... ...
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo, c社不能滿足你了？=
<QiongMangHuo> gebjgd: 嗯, 没有美女同事
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo, 出息
<QiongMangHuo> gebjgd: 就这点出息
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo, 你多大了？
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo, 26?
<QiongMangHuo> gebjgd: 还有三个多月29...
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo, 。。。
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo, 確實要着急了
<QiongMangHuo> gebjgd: 你见过我的啊!
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo, 感覺你還年輕啊
<QiongMangHuo> gebjgd: 白胖萌!
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo, 考慮那個職位了麼
<QiongMangHuo> gebjgd: 贵司有美女我就去
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 感觉你还年轻啊
<gebjgd> 我司還真是美女不少
<gebjgd> 我都心癢癢
<onlylove> gebjgd: 都结婚的人，把单身妹子留给这些人吧
<gebjgd> onlylove, 为什么？
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 海边这个县有直接到的火车？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 北京->荣成
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 话说威海没有不在海边的县吧
<BuMangHuo> 居然有高铁
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 你和沙漠里面的人说这个
<BuMangHuo>  为啥这么元
<BuMangHuo> 远，高铁都要 6个多小时
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 过了济南就是动车轨道, 所以慢
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: get?
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 得到了
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • 怎么恢复ubuntu自带的登录界面？？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472168 之前试用了xfce，后来觉得不好看把它remove后又回到unity。。但是虽然xfce已经没了，登录界面却没有变回原来的样子，依旧是xfce的风格。我已经试过 sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm 命令，但是没有用
<^k^>  ─> 。。 zz: lrx0014 — 2015-08-11 17:05
<NoIE> 请问，安卓 5.1 怎样拨打、挂断电话？
<NoIE> 我在网上搜索不到。
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 你发的那照片是最近拍的？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 嗯, 上周还是上上周来着
<BuMangHuo> 看起来真不错啊.....
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 啦啦啦
<gebjgd> NoIE, 你不至于吧
<QiongMangHuo> NoIE: 牛牛, 解救我
<NoIE> gebjgd: QiongMangHuo: 刚刚花时间研究了一下，我觉得我没问题了。
<BuMangHuo> test
<ubrl> BuMangHuo:点点点.  06:33
<WL_mutou> ....
<WL_mutou> 吃饭了么？
<gebjgd> WL_mutou, 吃了  你要请客？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 简单隆重 : 妻:我们怎么来庆祝我们的结婚纪念日? 夫:静默一分钟如何?
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=472171
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 水区水贴? Ubuntu中文论坛
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M07/06/08/Cg-4WVJWGq6IKUC1AADf4vPASKYAAMZCQKNfdcAAN_6374.jpg 普.京过了一个高端、大气、国.际化的生日:俄罗.斯总.统普京7日在印.尼APEC.峰会上度过了61岁生日,中.国国.家主.席习.近平向他赠送了生日蛋糕,日.本首.相安.倍晋.三赠
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • 已经安装numix主题，但是不知道如何应用主题，ubuntu 15.04  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472169 无法插入图片呢 zz: zsi386 — 2015-08-11 18:06
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 求助，关于UBUNTU14引导win7的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472172 我用grub引导进入win7后，在启动和故障恢复中不显示系统名，如图 我是一个硬盘装一个系统，UBUNTU一块硬盘，WIN7一块硬盘 在BIOS中选中win7硬盘，启动后，这个显示默认系统，可是用ubuntu引导
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 求助，关于UBUNTU14引导win7的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472173 我用grub引导进入win7后，在启动和故障恢复中不显示系统名，如图 我是一个硬盘装一个系统，UBUNTU一块硬盘，WIN7一块硬盘 在BIOS中选中win7硬盘，启动后，这个显示默认系统，可是用ubuntu引导
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • 关于compiz特效的一个小问题，希望大家能够帮忙解答一下  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472178 我个人对compiz特效里的纸飞机效果情有独钟，但是我的animation里面只有几个效果而已，没有纸飞机（Add-on）这个选项。具体的animation里面的东西大家看附件，我就很纳
#ubuntu-cn 2015-08-12
<^k^> Niac: 拜金装土豪.
<^k^> pity: 拜 测个试壕
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • proftpd如何修改密码？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472179 普通用户登录proftpd后，可否自己修改自己的密码？不是让管理员来修改。 zz: pengsir — 2015-08-12 9:27
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu14中用apt-get install安装QT的安装路径是什么？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472182 ubuntu14.04用apt-get install 安装qt4，但makefile文件中显示的是qt5 ，就这样INCPATH = -I/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/qt5/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/qt5 -I/usr/include/qt5/QtWidgets -I/usr/include/qt5/QtGui
<^k^>  ─> -I/usr/include/qt5/QtCore -I.，终端下make总报错 :root@lql-virtual-machine:~/桌面/project4# make g++ -c -pipe …
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: 拜 红帽大中华区首席kdump测试.
<^k^> iMadper: 拜大神
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 姚
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 快去填表
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper:  ...
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: .
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: .
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45099
<onlylove> 终于知道IBM为啥不用thinkpad了
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 联想电脑的BIOS会向干净安装的电脑写入联想程序
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 要卖成啊, 我现在快还不起房贷了...
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper:  ...
<^k^> FJKong: 拜见孔叔豪
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 小孩是怎样长大的 : 妈妈,我是怎样长大的呀?文文看着自己小时候的照片好奇地问。 妈妈一听,教育的机会来了。就说:你是妈妈一把屎一把尿喂大的。 文文一听就哭了:妈妈,你怎么给我吃这个呀?呜！
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45104
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 芬兰政客建议让所有出国的人嵌入芯片防止滥用社会福利
<onlylove_> 疯了
<^k^> 新  GTK+和QT • ubuntu14安装QT5 makeflie报错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472183 环境ubuntu14.04，QT4升级QT5.2.1 在终端make出错 main.cpp: In function ‘int main(int, char**)’: main.cpp:6:3: error: ‘QAppliction’ was not declared in this scope QAppliction app(argc,argv); ^ 我的.pro文件 #######################################
<^k^>  ─> ############################### # Automatically generated by qmake (3.0) ?? 8? 11 15:26:21 2015 ##################### …
<mingmin> linux  有没有 类似  windows声音主题的东西..
<iMadper> mingmin: 有.
<mingmin> iMadper<-   叫什么?
<iMadper> mingmin: sound setting 里面可以选声音主题啊.
<mingmin> iMadper<- 找了一天也没找着
<mingmin> 我可能没有装相应的包...没那项.
<iMadper> mingmin: 你有没有试过google  "ubuntu sound theme"
<mingmin> google  上不去.
<iMadper> mingmin: 那就算了.
<iMadper> google搜那三个关键字, 前几个结果都给了很多不同的声音主题.
<mingmin> iMadper<- 没翻过.
<iMadper> mingmin: 恩, 那就算了.
<mingmin> iMadper<- 我去翻下.
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 求助：PXE网络安装ubuntu-14.10-desktop，提示：无效的归档镜像  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472184 安装环境：一台windows机器做服务器，一台做安装ubuntu的amd64为机器，一个hub。 当前配置：windows上安装了tftp做tftp，dhcp服务器，filezilla做 ftp服务器，还有ubuntu—
<^k^>  ─> 14.10—desktop—amd61.iso镜像，以及解压开放入ftp服务器的安装包。 出错位置：在下载组件 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • shell执行命令进入其他软件（句柄？）时怎么执行和退出？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472185 如题，可能表述的不大清楚，我举个例子，比如我想在sh里 Code: #!/bin/bash root .x test.cpp .q 想达到“用cern root 执行test.cpp然后退出”这样的目的，但是它执行完
<tcstory> 有谁见过这种编码吗
<tcstory> &#39068;&#33394;
<iIlL10Oo> tcstory 槣俽
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: lol~
<BuMangHuo> momo
<tcstory> ?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 赶快结啊，跟妹子一起还啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 房子还没下来呢. 期房.
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 没房怎么结婚.
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 暂时先租一年
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 算了. 懒得租房.
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 我东西太多.
<nyfair> 尼玛，powershell大法好，linux的shell简直渣渣
<nyfair> 牛牛们，我来请教个问题
<^k^> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐
<nyfair> 在shell里循环处理文件
<nyfair> for i in 2015*.csv; do
<nyfair> 这样执行没问题
<nyfair> xxoo="2015"
<nyfair> for i in ${xxoo}*.csv; do
<nyfair> 这样为什么不行？
<archaos> nyfair: "${xoxo}*.csv" 可以吗
<nyfair> archaos: 赞老司机
<archaos> nyfair: 牛牛教我日语
<archaos> nyfair: 我想看电影不用字幕
<nyfair> 大丈夫，萌大奶
<archaos> nyfair: win好像也有bash的貌似，我忘了，
<archaos> nyfair: win7有个服务,posix的组件
<nyfair> msys2 cygwin msysgit 都是半成品啊
<archaos> nyfair: 不是这些好像
<nyfair> 哦，你说那个linux服务
<nyfair> 那要企业版windows
<iMadper> nyfair: http://babun.github.io/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Babun - a windows shell you will love!
<nyfair> 穷人买不起企业版
<archaos> nyfair: win7旗舰版，
<archaos> nyfair: 盗版呀。。。
<iMadper> nyfair: 里面有bash和zsh.
<nyfair> iMadper: Pre-configured Cygwin with a lot of addons
<nyfair> iMadper: 看到第一行就懒得看了
<archaos> iMadper: 所以现在win也可以说自己是unix了吗？
<iMadper> nyfair: 那怎么了, 好用就是了.
<iMadper> archaos: 我不知道什么是unix
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<Freebuilder> Windows 包含 POSIX 子系统
<archaos> iMadper: 牛牛，你和hamo写fwall那个东西时，怎么解决dns问题的呀
<iMadper> archaos: remote_dns
<archaos> iMadper: ...那ie如果想看怎么办
<iMadper> archaos: 不知道ie是什么.
<archaos> dns问题貌似很恶心呀，bind9 unbound支持的dnssec只能查出来源是否被污染却无法查正确的，如果over tcp的话，会不会影响速度？
<archaos> dnscrypt貌似不干净
<archaos> 自己本地见个dnsmasq缓存是好使，可是还解决不了上游被污染的问题
<archaos> shadowsocks-libev的ss-tunnel貌似可以远程dns， 但是还是不会用。。。
<Freebuilder> è´­ä¹° OpenDNS VIP
<archaos> iMadper: Freebuilder nyfair 牛牛，知道怎么让让函数延时求值(执行)吗？ statement_a; statement_b; statement_c; 执行玩statement_a后马上执行statement_c，然后50秒后执行statement_b; 不用sleep是因为会阻塞， 如果不用多线程的话怎么搞呢？
<archaos> event loop or signal ?
<nyfair> 不懂，帮顶
<Freebuilder> 做梦吧
<archaos> Freebuilder: 没有呀，现在有这样用的啦呀,js python
<archaos> Freebuilder: python的twisted里deferLater
<Freebuilder> 不懂
<archaos> Freebuilder: js的都是用事件循环
<archaos> kandu: 牛牛，知道怎么让让函数延时求值(执行)吗？
<archaos> 	  statement_a; statement_b; statement_c; 执行玩statement_a后马上执行
<archaos> 	  statement_c，然后50秒后执行statement_b; 不用sleep是因为会阻塞， 如果
<archaos> 	  不用多线程的话怎么搞呢？
<archaos> iMadper: 牛牛惰性求值能搞这个吗？
<iMadper> 看不懂.
<archaos> 这个timer怎么搞
<iIlL10Oo> archaos 写个循环，设置一个标志位，每次循环判断一下标志位
<archaos> iIlL10Oo: 如果statement_c是阻塞的呢
<archaos> iIlL10Oo: 循环不能准确定位时间吧
<iIlL10Oo> archaos 把c搞成不阻塞
<archaos> iIlL10Oo: 这样时间会不准确的吧依赖循环，如果有的函数执行时间长有的短在循环内
<kandu> archaos: 我是自己写了个用户级线程库。然后做下 cps 变换。博客有介绍。  http://machinelife.org/post/3/value.html
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 取标题超时 execution expired
<kandu> archaos: 并发量不大的话，你就用多线程吧
<iIlL10Oo> archaos 多开一个线程会死啊
<archaos> iIlL10Oo: 你的小k的延迟答复就是用多线程？
<archaos> iIlL10Oo: 线程通信怎么搞？用socket /
<archaos> ？
<kandu> ruby 自带 continuation, fiber 真是爽
<archaos> kandu: ruby不支持delimited continuation吧？它的是full continuation吧
<archaos> kandu: 我听说好像scala OCaml什么的支持delimited continuation,
<archaos> lazy eval, delimited continuation, 都是好神奇的东西对我来说
<archaos> kandu: 帅哥你的文章怎么都是繁体呀？
<BuMangHuo> kandu: 能人的博客够简洁的
 * pity 有人搭用 wikimedia 搭建过 wiki 吗？我这边遇到服务器负载很低但 wiki 加载特别慢的情况，求解答。
<archaos> kandu: 帅哥， fiber使用sleep来延迟的？
<archaos> kandu: sleep会阻塞吧
<kandu> archaos: ..你还是用多线程吧，别想太多了
<archaos> kandu: 那线程通信用啥？ socket?
 * kandu BuMangHuo: 不会写 html/css/js 的小苦逼
<kandu> archaos: 那篇文章不是给出了一个 http://machinelife.org/post/3/timer.ml.html 专门解决 sleep 阻塞的问题。同样原理的套在 socket 上就好啦
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 取标题超时 execution expired
<kandu> archaos: 这是因为要做到 linux/bsd/windows 通用才这样写。实际没这么复杂
<kandu> archaos: 因为自带了一个定时器排程，重调的功能。专门用 os api 的话 linux 一个 timerfd_create 搞定
<archaos> kandu: sigalrm好
<kandu> archaos: 。。有10个纤程，每个纤程都有10个定时。共100个，你用 alrm 怎么办?
<kandu> archaos: 别想太多，用多线程吧。真要想这么多，边想变干，自己撸套库出来，就什么都明白了
 * kandu afk
<iIlL10Oo> archaos ruby的全局变量，在每个线程里面是完全可见，完全不用考虑这些问题
<archaos> iIlL10Oo: 如果用多线程的话怎么搞？另开一个线程sleep?
<archaos> iIlL10Oo: 比如你的小k,接收到字串 whosyourdaddy 然后延迟5秒 发送 you
<iIlL10Oo> archaos 对，我就是这样做的： a=1 ; Thread.new{sleep 5; puts(a) } ,局部变量也自动共享进去的。
<archaos> iIlL10Oo: 判断字串为真后，怎么搞？ 怎么通知另一个线程
<iIlL10Oo> archaos 不用通知，直接新开个线程，这里不可能同时并发几千个线程的。所以直接新开个
<archaos> iIlL10Oo: 如果比较多怎么搞？
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45108
<^k^> archaos, 那就是生产者，消费者问题
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | OpenSSH 7.0发布
<^k^> 一个线程负责生产，另一个负责消费
<archaos> iIlL10Oo: 也就是说如果有一大波bot来这里分别对你的小k说句话，你的小k就因为开线程过多挂了？
<^k^> archaos,不会的
<archaos> iIlL10Oo: 不会挂，但会开很多线程？
<^k^> archaos, 我加了一句， @last.kill 在前面，直接把之前的线程kill掉的
<^k^> archaos, 模仿人类的大脑，只能处理一件事情
<archaos> iIlL10Oo: 这样不好呀，2个人同时想你问好，你就打理后面的那个
<archaos> iIlL10Oo: 人类大脑可以先后对2个人回答的
<^k^> 是的，人脑就是这样处理的
<archaos> iIlL10Oo: 如果用c写的话，新开线程这样可以用不？
<archaos> 发现匹配了就新开线程
<iIlL10Oo> archaos 要把之前的线程kill掉
<onlylove_> kandu: 拜能人
 * onlylove_ ocaml看的晕晕的
<onlylove_> kandu: 顺便问，你不会js和css就算了，排版也不会么
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45109
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | Firefox 40发布
 * BuMangHuo 啥时候可以不用看租房信息了啊
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 买房的时候
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 哎
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 你房子住的好好的，看啥租房信息
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 想搬到别的地方呗
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 我想搬到不用上班的地方
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 今天睡过了1小时
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 住公司
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 不要
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 你看我这网，住公司真的好么
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 电信3G都比它强
<archaos> BuMangHuo: onlylove_ 前2天看到一个租房信息，每月3000还可以与女方每月一次性生活哦
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 你见我下班时间掉线么
<onlylove_> archaos: 拉倒吧，那个是包女方房租
<gebjgd> archaos, 哪里？
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 大概一年前的一个炒作
<archaos> onlylove_: 女的租给男的呀
<archaos> gebjgd: 北京貌似是
<gebjgd> onlylove_, archaos 地址电话 联系放好似
<gebjgd> onlylove_, archaos 地址电话 联系方式
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 问 archaos
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 我记得豆瓣还是哪个地方见过，当时很火的
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 这样的机会你们都不抓住
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 天上不会掉馅饼，就算掉，也没我什么事情
<archaos> gebjgd: twitter传的，好几天了，早没了
<gebjgd> archaos, 你都follow的什么东西啊
<archaos> gebjgd: 各种福利呀
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 朝阳房租好恐怖
<archaos> gebjgd: https://twitter.com/CC888888/status/626666012746715136?s=09
<ubrl> archaos: ⇪ Adams op Twitter: "CJ现场 http://t.co/dBjpynWwqG"
<gebjgd> archaos, 啊当
<gebjgd> archaos, 李老板的帐号 看不出来啊
<archaos> gebjgd: 福利吧
<_theJian> 我反正是睡公司
<onlylove_> _theJian: 睡公司有啥好的……
<_theJian> .....我只是懒得回去
<onlylove_> _theJian: 各种不方便，超市没有，没地方吃饭……
<gebjgd> _theJian, 和老婆爱爱怎么办？
<onlylove_> _theJian: 你要知道软件园是在荒郊野外
<_theJian> 然而我并没有老婆
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 他老婆充气的
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 弄辆三崩子
<gebjgd> _theJian, 就这没一辈子吧
<kandu> onlylove_: 不会排版
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 你整天操心些有的没的
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 三崩子多好
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 省油  方便  便宜
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 怕出事故
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 出什么时候  在天朝 你走大街上都能被别的车撞死
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 看运气
<pity> 大家好！请教个问题，我安装了 mediawiki，服务器负载很低，但打开 wiki 页面却非常慢，有人知道是什么原因么？
<onlylove_> pity: 其他wiki呢，比方douko和twiki
<archaos> pity: 跟dns有关吗
<pity> archaos: 内网
<onlylove_> pity: 还有，用firebug或者chrome调试工具看过时间都浪费在哪了么
<pity> onlylove_: 没用其它 wiki
<onlylove_> pity: 上调试工具，看看都哪里浪费时间
<pity> onlylove_: 抓包看服务器在收到 GET 后给了 ACK，然后应用层一直没准备出数据来
<onlylove_> pity: 不会用的话，我不负责教
<onlylove_> pity: 都抓包了啊……
<onlylove_> pity: 没用过mediawiki……
<archaos> pity: 去#wikipedia问问
<pity> archaos: 在 #mediawiki 里问了还没有回应
<onlylove_> pity: 如果是php的话，看看douko还是啥，反正确认下服务器没问题
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<pity> onlylove_: 怀疑是 php 的问题，但不懂
<onlylove_> pity: 所以你用web调试器看看哪里浪费时间了
<pity> onlylove_: Chrome Developer Tools 里显示一直 pending
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 你每天地铁多少时间
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 有啥打发时间的攻略么
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 接近一小时吧
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 打发时间？弄本电子书看
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 地铁里面有新闻，有小羊肖恩
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: ..
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 看不完完整的啊
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 地铁还有妹子
<onlylove_> pity: pending的话看起来像服务器端的问题……你要不弄个别的，比方wordpress看看响应时间？
<onlylove_> pity: 看看是不是你webserver或者php的问题
<pity> onlylove_: 正在挨个杀了重启排除
<onlylove_> pity: https://www.dokuwiki.org/dokuwiki#
<ubrl> ⇪ t: dokuwiki [DokuWiki]
<onlylove_> 快疯啦，这破网络
<onlylove_> 还有客户的破脚本，人干事？
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45110
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 甲骨文高管在博客上抨击客户
<onlylove_> 甲骨文就是甲骨文
<nyfair> 赞美甲骨文
<nyfair> 比某个跪舔别人的垃圾公司不知道高多少了
<ruifeng1> 是哪个跪舔了 ？
<nyfair> ruifeng1: 我司，少年你要来么
<onlylove_> nyfair: 你司不是要卖掉么
<nyfair> onlylove_: 谁买谁傻逼，风投都死心了
<nyfair> onlylove_: 投出去的钱，泼出去的水
<onlylove_> nyfair: 牛牛要自己开公司么
<nyfair> onlylove_: 不开，专卖黄油
<nyfair> onlylove_: 弄个工商执照不被整死
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 误　解 : 妻子喜欢长跑,但常有些狗向她乱叫。丈夫只好在妻子跑步时骑着自行车尾随在后,并手持一根木棍,以便打狗。一天,一个司机看看前面跑着的妻子,又看看后面手持木棍、骑着自行车的丈夫,不禁叫道:"这才是真正的虐待。"  
<nyfair> onlylove_: 话说最近国人搞了个虚幻4黄油在美国搞众筹
<onlylove_> nyfair: 不看好
<onlylove_> nyfair: 我对国人什么的，已经不抱希望
<stardiviner1> 想问问这里有杭州的人么？
<onlylove_> nyfair: 国人喜欢造神
<onlylove_> nyfair: 问题是有真神，有假神
<onlylove_> nyfair: 比方说，前几天有人要求还是啥再来个unreal的复刻，结果得到的回答是，就买了一套
<onlylove_> nyfair: 好像是仙剑
<onlylove_> nyfair: 不过我一提仙剑就想起那最高效果的鱼了
<onlylove_> nyfair: 不指望啥，国内现在能拿出个和falcom比的公司就不错了
<onlylove_> 至于暴雪，育碧什么的……
<onlylove_> 做梦想想好了
<onlylove_> nyfair: 这几天看着网易比原来顺眼多了……难道是因为被金山恶心到了？
<onlylove_> 8月6日，顺荣三七发布公告称，东方证券旗下东方星晖并购基金联合顺荣三七共同收购日本知名游戏公司SNK Playmore（以下简称SNK）。
<nyfair> onlylove_: 武林群侠传不错啊
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • U盘安装 出现 ACPI PCC probe failed 何解？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472187 U盘安装 出现 ACPI PCC probe failed 何解？ 电脑在SSD上安装了Win10，打算在机械盘中的一个分区中安装Ubuntu 14.04.3 技嘉 B85M-D3H 主板，GTX 750Ti 显卡 多谢多谢 zz: yulinxx — 2015-08-12 18:41
<Freebuilder> Debian 的 systemd 好卵混乱
<iMadper> Freebuilder: systemd本来就混乱. 这是优势.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M02/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2o9-ILLXUAACgccb4vXYAALrLADSFHYAAKCJ838.jpg 谁抢了奥巴马的风头?
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • 给大家分享一套漂亮的图标  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472188 ultra-flat图标，话不多说，直接上图： 喜欢的话，给个赞！！ 下载地址：百度云 http://pan.baidu.com/s/1mg4BaIW zz: windorman&lt
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • 求助！无法开启wifi  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472189 已经insmod了wifi的ko了，但ifconfig只有lo。破机子是联发科的，按键触屏屏幕什么的全部坏了的，只能在电脑调试，想用它搞个小服务器 zz: n1ce — 2015-08-12 20:24
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • systemd 是如何避免重复启动的  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472190 cron 这个包既有 systemd 的单元文件又有 lsb 脚本，而且默认还是两种方式都启用了的，见图。 不过，cron 似乎并未重复启动，只是优先启动了 systemd 的单元。 kbd 那个只有 lsb 脚本的就只好通过
<^k^>  ─> systemd-sysv 启动了。 systemd 是怎么知道 cron 重复了从而避免了重复启动的？ zz: 建客 — 2015 …
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • 关于UFW的使用问题~恐怕有难度  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472191 我有一台服务器，2个网卡，eth0,172.16.6.229/24,172.16.6.254,eth1,192.168.68.100/24,nat 当我开启了sudo ufw default deny. sudo ufw enable,时，我的网络就中断了，不知道什么原因，、 ping 127.0.0.1，eth0/
<^k^>  ─> 1都不行，也不能通过0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 172.16.6.254上网了。 求教，不知道防火墙应该怎么设置， …
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • 关于UFW的使用问题~恐怕有难度  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472193 我有一台服务器，2个网卡，eth0,172.16.6.229/24,172.16.6.254,eth1,192.168.68.100/24,nat 当我开启了sudo ufw default deny. sudo ufw enable,时，我的网络就中断了，不知道什么原因，、 ping 127.0.0.1，eth0/1
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • 关于UFW的使用问题~恐怕有难度  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472194 我有一台服务器，2个网卡，eth0,172.16.6.229/24,172.16.6.254,eth1,192.168.68.100/24,nat 当我开启了sudo ufw default deny. sudo ufw enable,时，我的网络就中断了，不知道什么原因，、 ping 127.0.0.1，eth0/1
<Ricardo_Yang> :)
<Ricardo_Yang> mobibot: weather ZBAA
<Ricardo_Yang> :)/topic
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=165&t=472190&p=3140273#p3140273
<ubrl> ⇪ t: systemd 是如何避免重复启动的 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: 自由建客
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 如何写配置文件？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472196 ftp文件夹的结构如下： /home/ftp ├── share ├── user1 └── user2 user有很多，假定一直到user100 希望做到 1.任何用户都可以使用share文件夹，下载文件，不可以上传。 2.任何用户只可以看他本人的文
<^k^>  ─> 件夹,user1只可以看/home/ftp/user1 . 如何写配置文件？希望懂vsftpd 和proftpd的大侠来赐教，这 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • chrome播放视频的缓存文件在哪里?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472197 UBT14.04,使用chrome播放视频后,其缓存文件在哪里? zz: 男菜鸟 — 2015-08-12 22:33
<jusss> kandu: 我发现了一种方法可以延时求值  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12062215/
<jusss> kandu: 但是我感觉这个好像也是多线程。。。唉
<jusss> 这个parallel-execute
<jusss> http://blog.csdn.net/way88liu/article/details/8834146
<ubrl> jusss: ⇪ SICP中parallel-execute - 亚马逊丛林 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<yaoniming3000> hello?
<macint0sh> hello
<ubrl> macint0sh:点点点.  19:31
<macint0sh> 几点了
#ubuntu-cn 2015-08-13
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • Ubunt14.04.1LTS 电容多点触摸屏使用问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472198 触摸屏已正确识别，网上的多指调整窗口大小功能也能用，但是长按代替右键和双指放大缩小功能不能使用，请问是什么问题呢？ zz: moqiaoduo — 2015-08-12 23:38
<^k^> Niac: 拜金装土豪.
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
<eexpss> 妖怪们，你们好。
<Niac> eexpss: 妖怪是按种族划分的吗
<archl> eexpss, 老妖怪。我要买台游戏台式机。
<archl> eexpss, http://cn.dealmoon.com/389-Alienware-Alpha-Desktop-Intel-Core-i3/449819.html 这台
<ubrl> archl: ⇪ 北美省钱快报 - 史低价！$389.99包邮 Alienware外星人 Alpha 迷你游戏台式主机 酷睿i3-4130T GTX 860M_20150812
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 如何创建这样的用户  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472199 我要创建一个新用户，这个用户可以使用三个文件夹里面的东西 /tmp/test /home/test /var/test 请问，如何做到？ zz: pengsir — 2015-08-13 9:20
<^k^> pity: 拜 测个试壕
<gfxmode> 各位壕，早上好
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: 拜 红帽大中华区首席kdump测试.
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
 * QiongMangHuo 求推荐Linux兼容性特别好的USB无线网卡, for Debian Stable, cc happyaron BuMangHuo 
<^k^> iMadper: 拜大神
 * QiongMangHuo 求推荐Linux兼容性特别好的USB无线网卡, for Debian Stable, cc happyaron BuMangHuo iMadper 
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你自己是做这个的, 还问我?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: =,=
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我多年前用过ralink芯片的usb wireless, 好用.
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 驱动完美.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我妈的ralink频繁掉线, 渣到爆
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 2800?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 3.16才有了新驱动, 对就是2800usb
<QiongMangHuo> rt28xx
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我现在用的就是啊.
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我的笔记本.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 型号是?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 好用的很. 五年前的, 都支持5G
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我查查哈.
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 24:00.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. RT3592 Wireless 802.11abgn 2T/2R PCIe
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 刚买的时候要自己编译官方驱动, 后来就不用了, 内核里的就够稳定了.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 那肯定不是rt2800usb咯
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 走的是rt28xx的模块儿
<iMadper> rt2800pci
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我妈那个不知道什么情况,
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 因为她用的是debian吧?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: .
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 那肯定不行啊.
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 首席, 求double啊
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: iMadper 早啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 早.
<QiongMangHuo> ooOO_OOoo: 首席, 求double啊
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 早.
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 我这有一个兼容性不是太好的，可以送你
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 什么型号?
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 你这是在侮辱 QiongMangHuo
<BuMangHuo> 我找找看，还在不....
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 我给你一盒大红袍
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 快找
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 不是啊，他可以把驱动bug修好，然后我再偷回来.....
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 他给你一盒大红鲍
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 哦.
<BuMangHuo> 找到了
<BuMangHuo> tp-link TL-WN725N 1.0
 * iMadper 困
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 我搜搜什么芯片
<BuMangHuo> 8188
<iMadper> 哦, 螃蟹卡
<BuMangHuo> 还是 8192 我忘记了，linux 笔记本没带
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 改天我拿debian stable试试
<BuMangHuo> 恩
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: cmd下输入 net device  可以列出无线芯片的型号.
 * iMadper 我瞎说的. 
 * QiongMangHuo 8188和8192是我在ubuntu里enable的...其实好像不咋样...
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 很小的那种? 信号还行?
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 恩，就跟鼠标的接收器那样，信号没有试过呢
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 是你enable的啊, 怎么会不咋样
<BuMangHuo> 没试过隔墙
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 来, 用大红袍换
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 好啊
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 我家的网络只是隔了木门, 十来米的距离
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 快, 我等不及了
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.1998246701.2.Z0f7Lg&scm=1007.10152.7196.0i27145928535&id=520214193454&pvid=9914b501-325a-4c34-b3f9-f44fa61c40d5
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ ATHEROS首发 双天线 AR9382 AR5BHB116台式机 无线网卡 超AR9280-淘宝网全球站 pp: ¥ 65.00
<BuMangHuo> 我去
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 天线买个延长线, 直接放门外.
<BuMangHuo> 10 来米的大房子......
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 多简单.
<BuMangHuo> 哦家里啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 是啊, 边长10多米, 一间屋子就100平了啊.
 * iMadper 真心服输了. 
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: iMadper rtl8192cu不是我enable的, 那应该还好
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 不过他这个肯定不是边长啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: .
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 那是啥?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 你家正方形? 你家路由器和电脑一定在一个屋子一条边上.....
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 当然两个屋子之间的最短距离
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我家不啊, 但是你家是.
<BuMangHuo> 为了信号强肯定这么放的啊
<QiongMangHuo> 路由器在客厅角落里, 电脑在我房间
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 也有可能你家是圆形的, 得算面积.
<QiongMangHuo> 不过直线只有木门阻拦
<iMadper> 直径就当是10m吧.
<QiongMangHuo> 泥奏凯!!!
<QiongMangHuo> 泥奏凯!!!
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 你买了多久了? 为什么自己不用?
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 别人两年多前送我的.. 一直没用
<kandu> iMadper: 不是圆形，是蛋形，计算起来可复杂了
<BuMangHuo> 他不要了我就收下了
<BuMangHuo> 结果闲置至今
<QiongMangHuo> kandu: 咳咳
<iMadper> kandu: 这得积分了啊
<BuMangHuo> lol
<QiongMangHuo> 忒迷你
<BuMangHuo> kandu: 算算
<iMadper> kandu: 对啊, 再难也要算一算啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你主板上有mini pci-e嘛?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 母鸡啊
<QiongMangHuo> 迷你型本身的限制——发射功率不足。距离路由器（150Mbps）4米（隔墙）连接，显示无线速率为45Mbps，实测传输速率为600～750KB/s。如果宽带速率在6M以上或者需要局域网传输大量文件的就不建议使用迷你网卡了。
<BuMangHuo> 额，这么差啊
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 我还是自己买个吧, 不过大红袍还是给你
<QiongMangHuo> 准备买这个 https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z0k.7385961.1997985097.d4918997.8kcNmf&id=36405683788&_u=ddpfn3ff1d
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 就是板子上测好驻波之后绕了一圈铜线当天线. 太小的没办法.
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 取标题 redirection forbidden: https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z0k.7385961.1997985097.d4918997.8kcNmf&id=36405683788&_u=ddpfn3ff1d -> http://world.taobao.com/item/36405683788.htm?fromSite=main&spm=a1z0k.7385961.
<QiongMangHuo> 可惜不是jd, 兼容性不好又不好退
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 好吧
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 买个长一点儿的usb延长线.
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 筑波你都懂
<QiongMangHuo> é©»
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我上过小学啊
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 你懂么?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我还知道第一菲涅耳区呢
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 初中学的
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 卧槽?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 我草
<BuMangHuo> 我初中咋没学过这个
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我无线电物理专业我都不知道"第一菲涅耳区"
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: ...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你咋会不知道...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 肯定要学的啊
<BuMangHuo> 当当肯定知道
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 页面上没写芯片啊
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: ath9k_htc
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 芯片型号啊.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: https://wikidevi.com/wiki/Netgear_WNA3100
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ Netgear WNA3100 - WikiDevi
<QiongMangHuo> WI1 chip1: Broadcom BCM43231
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 感觉用atheros家的芯片的, 都是高端货啊, 咋这么便宜
<QiongMangHuo> 不对啊 咋又博通了?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你看, 你又坑了吧
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a220o.1000855.1998025129.1.nnDCxG&id=36405871116&abbucket=_AB-M32_B18&acm=03054.1003.1.291757&aldid=9H775WiD&abtest=_AB-LR32-PR32&scm=1003.1.03054.13_36405871116_291757&pos=1
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 更便宜!
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 带底座 网件WNA1100外置无线网卡usb台式机笔记本电脑wifi接收器-tmall.com天猫
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.151.pvkjju&id=22818208229&ns=1&abbucket=1#detail
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ USB无线网卡台式机笔记本电脑WIFI无线接收器Atheros AR9271-淘宝网全球站 pp: ¥ 59.00
<iMadper> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.231.pvkjju&id=44741669509&ns=1&abbucket=1#detail
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: ^^
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 全新USB无线网卡台式机笔记本电脑WIFI无线接收器Atheros AR9271-淘宝网全球站 pp: ¥ 25.00
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 这么腻害...
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 关键怕出幺蛾子, 钱不是问题...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: .
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我一年回去两趟, 麻烦
<eexpss> 谁家本本，还缺少wifi的
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: Chipset: Atheros AR9002U   WI1 chip1: Atheros AR9271
<eexpss> 蛋蛋，准备好肉，明天去割你的肉。
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: 我已经不相信你 退群了
<eexpss> 还没退吧
<iMadper> eexpss: 他不信, 你快去割他
<eexpss> 嗯。一起去割
<eexpss> 草，坏蛋蛋啊，果然退了。
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 听说boardcom对开源驱动很不友好？
<onlylove> eexpss: 割肉这种事情，当当当然要快点跑路
<eexpss> 不怕，人肉搜索得到的。
<eexpss> 带上蛤蟆，去蛋蛋门口守着。
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath9k/ar9002_phy.c
<iMadper> drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath9k/htc_drv_main.c
<iMadper> 1771:   if (AR_SREV_9271(priv->ah))
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: linux/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath9k/hif_usb.c
<QiongMangHuo> { USB_DEVICE(0x0cf3, 0x9271) }, /* Atheros */
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 貌似linux下面最安全的wifi卡就是atheros的了
<QiongMangHuo> ath9k_htc-y +=  htc_hst.o \ hif_usb.o \
<QiongMangHuo> 介两行 =,=
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove: 安全?
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 驱动有保证啊
<eexpss> 我以为安全，是说长得丑呢。
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: boardcom啥的，debian这样的不爱要它的驱动
<onlylove> eexpss: 你觉得芯片长啥样算漂亮
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 师生爆笑,忍都忍不住 : 上课时,老师讲课渐入佳境,口沫横飞,不小心溅到第一排一个同学的脸上。同学正准备擦去,老师看到说:"不要擦,这是知识的甘露。"
<eexpss> 没安全这一说。
<eexpss> 以前ath9k还要自己编译，麻烦死的。
<BuMangHuo> ...
<onlylove> eexpss: 总比没有强
<onlylove> eexpss: 看论坛那群求realtek的
 * iMadper 其实现在最好买intel atheros ralink的无线网卡. 
<onlylove> eexpss: 我至今不知道realtek一个大型号下面几个小型号，啥8188u 8188e什么的
<onlylove> eexpss: 连Windows下面驱动都不通用
<eexpss> 除开ath9k，其他的没遇到要编译的。叫你们用破本本。
<onlylove> iMadper: 你知道无线连接上以后秒断咋回事不
<BuMangHuo> 估计他的是台式机
<onlylove> iMadper: 昨天以为连上了，回头一看，又断了
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 台式机一样有boardcom
<iMadper> onlylove: 我公司遇到客户报wifi不稳定的问题, 都是 assign给 QiongMangHuo 解决的.
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 我是说，当当的大红袍好喝不
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 哭啊
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 还没喝到呢
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 哭啥? 我说错了嘛?
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 求指点
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove: 指点啥? 我都是没能力修 着急地哭 cc iMadper
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: cc我也没用啊, 我也不会修...
<iMadper> onlylove: 首先, 你先去看你wpa supplicant的报错吧还是...
<iMadper> onlylove: 开debug模式的wpa supplicant...
<iMadper> onlylove: 我组有专人负责上层wireless的人, 底层wireless的又都是 QiongMangHuo 负责. 所以我从来没处理过无线的bug...
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 不指望你修，你只要给我个大概方向
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 比方说，驱动不好啥的
<onlylove> iMadper: 不，连上了，都get ip了，然后又断了
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 或者无线路由不靠谱啥的
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 你看……你都负责底层wireless了
<iMadper> onlylove: 那也要去看 wpa supplicant的报错先.
<onlylove> iMadper: 会报错么
<iMadper> onlylove: 它的错误信息有指导意义啊.
<iMadper> onlylove: 一般都会有.
<onlylove> iMadper: 我的意思是会不会给个正常退出啥的
<onlylove> iMadper: wicd怎么看那货报错，在log里面么
<iMadper> onlylove: 看过才知道.
<iMadper> onlylove: wicd是啥?
 * iMadper 世上只有wifi-menu好. 
<onlylove> iMadper: 几百年一次……
 * iMadper 有netctl的distro是个宝
<onlylove> iMadper: 不知道wicd的，你一边去
<BuMangHuo> wicd 好用？
<onlylove> iMadper: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/index.php?title=Wicd&variant=zh-cn
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Wicd - Ubuntu中文
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 我懒，只是找个能GUI管理连接的工具
<onlylove> iMadper: 其实我最大的问题是，这问题总是在windows上发生，Linux上无论怎么折腾都不出事
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 如果你用GNOME或者KDE XFCE什么的，不用看的
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 如果你懒到和我一样怕多下载东西，可以看看
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Wicd
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Wicd - ArchWiki
 * onlylove 觉得 Gnome 和 KDE套件太大了
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: netctl 啊
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 用习惯了……
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 从lenny带过来的……
<eexpss> BuMangHuo: 我会带路由器去的，你要测试好哦。
<BuMangHuo> eexpss: ...
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦, 这个啊, 这货好tm难用啊.
<iMadper> onlylove: 比networkmanager差1000倍
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: netctl赞.
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 尤其是跟systemd整合的好.
<onlylove> iMadper: 呵呵，你抱着networkmanager用去吧
<iMadper> onlylove: 正在用. 真是好用.
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: netctl是arch的？
<eexpss> nm在出bug的时候，wicd还正常用。这是wicd存在的唯一需求。
<eexpss> 就是一个备胎。
<eexpss> BuMangHuo: 能调好吧。
<iMadper> netctl是arch自己的项目来的. 做的真心好.
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: debian用户围观
<iMadper> 唯一的大bug就是, NIC在up状态下需要手动down.
<iMadper> 不知道是估计的设计, 还是没考虑到的情况.
<iMadper> wicd报错都不给, 简直没法用.
<eexpss> 需要和设备名打交道的，都不是好东西。
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: 你说的对, wicd这方面很差
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 首席, 求double啊
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 差又怎么样，能正常工作
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove: 什么都不是完美的... 还不能说它某个地方差么 =,=
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 总比三天两头出事情好
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper:  求 double
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove: 和好的比, 变得更好, 别和烂的比啊...
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 反正我折腾系统能力 比这频道大多数人差，我只求稳定工作
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 我倒是有机会让你double一下 .
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 哪怕他烂的可以
<eexpss> double 是啥。
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 你别和我说network manager好
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 我怕了
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 0.0
<onlylove> eexpss: 就是工资翻倍咯
<onlylove> eexpss: 乖，别装傻
<eexpss> 。。这是可能的事情？ onlylove
 * QiongMangHuo afk, otp
<onlylove> eexpss: 跳槽工资翻倍什么的
<eexpss> 我还以为是“打波”呢。
<onlylove> eexpss: 证明前一个单位待遇差的可以
<eexpss> 你们的梦想吧。
<iMadper> onlylove: 是的.
<onlylove> eexpss: 你当老板的，当然不希望手下涨薪
<onlylove> iMadper: 我们应该一起讨伐 eexpss
<iMadper> onlylove: 不去... 懒得过去.
<eexpss> iMadper: 你难道不出来？
<iMadper> eexpss: 不去.
<eexpss> 这里当老板的几个，都跑了。
<iMadper> eexpss: 忙.
<eexpss> 我还准备再借一下那降噪耳机的啊。
<iMadper> eexpss: 忘了放哪儿了都...
<eexpss> 你不止一个吧
<onlylove> iMadper: 你耳机多到忘了放哪了都？
<iMadper> onlylove: 是啊.
<iMadper> eexp[]
<iMadper> eexpss: 我手握一个未开封的火花塞呢.
<eexpss> 火花塞是啥
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45118
<iMadper> eexpss: koss sp.
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 联想释出BIOS更新移除该公司的Lenovo Service Engine
<onlylove> 联想来洗白了
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: www.thunderex.com/Register.aspx?cs=jason&ref=adamlee
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 如何搭建这样的ssh ftp?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472200 一个老师有200个学生，要求搭建一个ftp服务器，满足以下条件 1.每个学生登录ftp的密码可以自己修改，无需管理员修改后，告诉学生。 2.每个学生自己的家目录各自隔离 3.有个共享目录，可以让
<^k^>  ─> 说有的学生共享，仅仅可以下载 如何实现？ 每个学生必须能够修改自己的密码很重要， …
<onlylove>  "This message is coming from your product, not your operating system."
<archl> 这个要ftp为什么呢？
<archl> 消耗资源少？
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 包运费险, 买了!
<onlylove_> * in Windows 8+ any PC vendor can include an .EXE in Firmware/BIOS, and Windows will look for this on each boot, and run it right before you log in. This is called "Windows Platform Binary Table".
<onlylove_> firmware里面可以放exe文件……
<onlylove_> 我怎么突然觉得BIOS虽然弱了点，没这么多破事
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: http://www.dell.com/us/p/inspiron-13-7348-laptop/pd?oc=dndnw5013s&l=en&dgc=BA&cid=290020&lid=5562124&acd=12309215118294297&ven3=510302838678380266  看这价钱和配置.
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪  Inspiron 13 7000 Series 2-in-1 Tablet PC | Dell
<BuMangHuo> kernel 里面能用的正则库有啥？ pcre?
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: pcre都没有吧?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 貌似有人移过去的
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: nb.
<BuMangHuo> 记得那个 lffilter 里面有个简单的实现，我去瞅瞅
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: kernel里面用正则……作甚？
<iMadper> onlylove_: 如果要在内核态来过滤明文的数据包, 可能真的需要正则.
<iMadper> onlylove_: 你想想 BuMangHuo 是干啥的, 就会觉得他需要正则太正常了.
<BuMangHuo> lol
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 明白了吧
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 卧槽, 被我说中了?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 那不然呢
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 我要为GFW事业鞠躬尽瘁啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: lol~
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 走之前实现个高效的top-k吧
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 留几个bug.
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 那老板得骂死我
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: lol~
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 藏的深一些啊!
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 现在就在填坑哇
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 正则多数情况都好用, 但是偶尔会漏掉一些.
<BuMangHuo> ...
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 鄙视你
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 我咋了
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 赶紧把google放开
 * onlylove_ 鄙视一切为墙服务的
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 如何搭建这样的ssh ftp?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472200 一个老师有200个学生，要求搭建一个ftp服务器，满足以下条件 1.每个学生登录ftp的密码可以自己修改，无需管理员修改后，告诉学生。 2.每个学生自己的家目录各自隔离 3.有个共享目录，可以让
<^k^>  ─> 说有的学生共享，仅仅可以下载 如何实现？ 每个学生必须能够修改自己的密码很重要， …
<onlylove_> http://www.oschina.net/news/65151/vulkan-better-than-opengl
<ubrl> onlylove_: ⇪ 有视频有真相 Vulkan 运行效率优于 OpenGL - 开源中国社区
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 我这个DHCP PXE咋就和网上的文章不同呢？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472201 为了适应UEFI，要修改DHCP了，可是我这个dhcpd.cfg就是和网文写的不同呢，没有pxelinux.0这事。 我是在红帽下弄的。 dhcpd.cfg也就是有个pxeclient和pxe有点关系，引导时会出个菜单选项
<^k^>  ─> ，除了一个会用到pxelinux.0，其它的是找相应的文件，屄图linux.0...、dosundi.0。若用pxelinux. …
<onlylove_> 拿着4核打2核
<onlylove_> uefi和dhcp毛关系……
<iMadper> onlylove_: 有关系.
<iMadper> onlylove_: dhcp的boot_file要指定uefi的可执行文件, 不能是以前的pxelinux.0了.
<onlylove_> iMadper: bios能用的pxe uefi不让给你用？
<onlylove_> 好吧……
<iMadper> onlylove_: uefi的pxe用的不是bios的pxe文件.
 * QiongMangHuo 出CubieBoard 一代, 送ttl串口线~
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 5块钱, 我出邮费.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 泥奏凯
 * iMadper 想起来上次做外包, 我们出价6w, 结果甲方说只给4k.... 
 * iMadper 心塞. 
<onlylove_> 这东西有啥用
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • VMware安装Ubuntu Gnome15.04后鼠标无法通过移动到屏幕边框及边角激活对应界面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472202 VMware版本是11.1.2 build-2780323，系统版本是Ubuntu Gnome15.04。 不用虚拟机直接装的话没什么问题，但是如果用虚拟机的话发现鼠标移动到屏幕边框
<onlylove_> cubieboard hadoop……
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: ttl线USB口的？
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove_: 对对对
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove_: 其实就是个usb串口
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 我单要线，就这样
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove_: 泥奏凯
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove_: 线99 板子一块, 不单卖
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 淘宝线15包邮好么
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 不理你了
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 主要是我拿它作甚用
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove_: 你可以不收啊...
<onlylove_> 现在想想，唯一的用处是下载？
<iMadper> onlylove_: 软路由.
<onlylove_> iMadper: 只有一个口吧，一代的
<iMadper> onlylove_: 没wifi?
<iMadper> onlylove_: 那就不行了.
 * QiongMangHuo 出CubieBoard 一代, 送ttl串口线~ 卖了就捐一半给维基百科啊, Jim又在要钱啊
<onlylove_> jim又没钱了？
<onlylove_> iMadper: 主要是我买了太多没用的东西了，小米路由也让我送人了
 * QiongMangHuo afk
<onlylove_> iMadper: 我现在更倾向买个游戏机
<iMadper> onlylove_: 买, ps4. 别买sbox
<onlylove_> iMadper: 看看会不会出薄机吧
<iMadper> onlylove_: 薄厚有区别吗?
<onlylove_> iMadper: 薄机第一代通常是改进版
<onlylove_> iMadper: 然后开始缩水
<iMadper> 哦.
<onlylove_> iMadper: 然后厚机通常是发现各种问题的白鼠版
<onlylove_> iMadper: 其实我只是觉得现代PC太大太傻了
<onlylove_> iMadper: 要是有laptop那么大盒子，放桌上不占地方
<iMadper> onlylove_: 为啥不买nuc....
<onlylove_> iMadper: 其实PS3也不小
<iMadper> onlylove_: nuc那么小, 还有标准电压的cpu.
<iMadper> onlylove_: 还有nv的显卡 .
<onlylove_> iMadper: 目测土豪马的NUC和 yunfan_的birx都有点小缺陷，噪音啥的
<onlylove_> iMadper: 我觉得mac mini好点……
<iMadper> onlylove_: mac mini哈哈哈哈
<onlylove_> iMadper: 咋了
<iMadper> onlylove_: 性价比....
<onlylove_> iMadper: 好吧
<iMadper> onlylove_: 体积...
<iMadper> onlylove_: 而且, 买回来装windows之后, 散热也不会太好吧?
<onlylove_> iMadper: 为毛要装win
<iMadper> onlylove_: 不然装linux?
<onlylove_> iMadper: 装windows不就是为了游戏嘛，想想没独显的机器，游戏能行？
<iMadper> onlylove_: 不啊, 装windows是为了系统稳定, 好用.
<onlylove_> iMadper: linux也很稳啊，OSX也没啥大事情啊
<iMadper> onlylove_: 别闹, osx10.10问题大了
<onlylove_> iMadper: 还有，你说windows稳，给我解释下这几天win10蓝屏的事
<iMadper> onlylove_: 用win7啊.
<onlylove_> iMadper: 还有，我那无线网卡的事情
<iMadper> onlylove_: win10是个什么鬼, 也能用?
<onlylove_> iMadper: 我保证我用的7，msdn的
<onlylove_> iMadper: 来，无线网自己断
<onlylove_> iMadper: linux下面就没断过
<iMadper> onlylove_: 谁知道是你驱动的问题还是啥
<iMadper> onlylove_: 这锅也给ms背?
<onlylove_> iMadper: 那给高通？
<iMadper> onlylove_: 高通? atheros的芯片啊?
<onlylove_> iMadper: 对啊
<iMadper> onlylove_: 那自然是高通背了.
<iMadper> onlylove_: 驱动谁写的, 谁来背锅啊
<iMadper> onlylove_: 这不是很明显吗?
<iMadper> onlylove_: 比如我写个win下的应用, 写的很烂不好用, 这能让微软帮我背锅??
<onlylove> http://www.chiphell.com/thread-1258266-1-1.html
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 小身材,大肚量 Intel NUC5i5RYK 新版NUC伪开箱&评测（已更新） - 硬件Show - Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验的最佳平台
<onlylove> 靠，ddr3跑cl9
<onlylove> 现在不都11么
<iMadper> onlylove: 13左右靠谱, 11的贵
<iMadper> onlylove: nuc直接买外星人的, 靠谱.
<onlylove> iMadper: ddr3l现在都11的吧
<iMadper> onlylove: 也不贵.
<iMadper> onlylove: l的不知道.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 其实挺想买NUC, 就是贵啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: http://haitao.smzdm.com/p/336495
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ ALIENWARE 外星人 Alpha 阿尔法 ASM100-1580 游戏主机（i3-4130T，4G，500GB，Custom Maxwell GTX CPU） $388.57（约￥2700）_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买
<QiongMangHuo> ...
<onlylove> iMadper: 这不错
<iMadper> onlylove: 是的.
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • Celebrate Ubuntu手机黑客马拉松 - 深圳站  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472203 又一场Ubuntu手机黑客马拉松即将拉开帷幕。参加团队需要使用Ubuntu SDK来开发可以运行在Ubuntu手机上的应用，在现场展示之后，每个团队都将有机会获得丰富的奖品。作品如果巧妙的结合
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/0066M2Rhjw1ev08y8rfecj307d0godg8.jpg
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: ... 萝莉控
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 贵校 赞!
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: http://computers.woot.com/offers/hp-elitebook-folio-14-intel-i7-ultrabook-1?utm_campaign=Commission+Junction+-+10860750&utm_source=Commission+Junction+Publisher+-+5411495&utm_medium=affiliate+-+Woot+Plus+Feed  改成买这个了.
<ubrl> ⇪ f: HP EliteBook Folio 14" Intel i7 Ultrabook - Computers.Woot
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 好赞!!!!!
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: ä¹°!
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 这么便宜
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 对啊~
<QiongMangHuo> 1366 x 768
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我妹子用, 没问题啊.
<archl> iMadper, 你的妹子换了几个了？
<iMadper> archl: 不服?
<archl> iMadper, 没有啊。说出来让我仰慕一下呀
<iMadper> archl: ...
<archl> iMadper, 怎么了？
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 吼吼
<archl> iMadper,  i7-3667U 和 i5 5200U 差别不大呀。
<archl> iMadper,  那个外星人今天早上看，送xbox 360手柄和6个游戏。 cc onlylove
<Freebuilder> 洗洗睡了，诸位晚安！
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45121
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 联想裁员3200人
<iMadper> archl: 功耗差别太大.
<onlylove> iMadper: 软妹币最近跌了，换美元现在多少，还是6吧？
<archl> iMadper, 哦。我完全错过了2次机会。不知道买什么笔记本好了 -从美国买，人肉带来什么好？
<archl> onlylove,  6.33
<iMadper> archl: xps15.
<archl> ima
<onlylove> iMadper: 那机器很赞的样子
<iMadper> onlylove: 哪个?
<onlylove> iMadper: hp那个
<iMadper> onlylove: 我今天说了太多机器了...
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦, 主要是便宜...
<iMadper> onlylove: 500刀, 还能要求什么呢...
<onlylove> iMadper: 500的话，才3000块
<iMadper> onlylove: 毕竟是8g内存 + 240g ssd了.
<iMadper> onlylove: 是啊. 三千多.
<onlylove> iMadper: 这性价比，可以和船比了吧
<iMadper> onlylove: 不确定... 其实我不了解船... 不过这个i7是三年前的i7了...
<onlylove> iMadper: ivy？
<iMadper> onlylove: 是的.
<onlylove> iMadper: 别说是snb
<iMadper> ivy
<onlylove> iMadper: ivy还能用的，挺好的
<iMadper> onlylove: 买来再用两年, 就落伍了
<iMadper> onlylove: 我还是希望买一个用四五年.
<onlylove> iMadper: laptop这种东西……四年还成，5年有点勉强
<onlylove> iMadper: 反正之前在TI上班，原来是三年一换，后来节约成本，四年一换
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove: 五年可以, 有的人就用了五年
<iMadper> onlylove: 我现在用的snb的本本, 四年多了, 还能再战一年多.
<iMadper> onlylove: 我可以战六年的.
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 我家有个快10年的……
 * QiongMangHuo 我司节约成本不给配电脑
<iMadper> onlylove: 我不一样, 我经常编译代码, 打包应用, 做开发. 笔记本都六年一换...
<onlylove> iMadper: cpu设计寿命也就6年吧
<onlylove> iMadper: 还有，你不用笔记本编译吧
<onlylove> iMadper: 你要是用笔记本编译，6年，你试试
<iMadper> onlylove: 当然要用了.
<iMadper> onlylove: 为啥不用笔记本编译...
<iMadper> onlylove: 我的emacs什么的, 都是源码构建的.
<iMadper> onlylove: model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2410M CPU @ 2.30GHz   蛮好~
<onlylove> iMadper: 哦，你装了6年gentoo么
 * QiongMangHuo Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3210M CPU @ 2.50GHz
<iMadper> onlylove: 没有啊, ubuntu / arch
 * onlylove  Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4200M
<iMadper> onlylove: 已经用了四年多, 还要再用一年多. 加起来六年~
<onlylove> iMadper: 你6年时间，每天编译4小时试试
<iMadper> onlylove: 你这是抬杠.
<iMadper> onlylove: 反正我重活已经在这台电脑做了.
<onlylove> iMadper: 你都说经常编译代码了
<iMadper> onlylove: 经常变异  == 每天四小时?
<onlylove> iMadper: 笔记本编译比较慢，编译个openoffice，4小时能搞定就不错了
<iMadper> onlylove: 我最多内核 + emacs.
<iMadper> onlylove: 而且也不是每天.
<iMadper> onlylove: 何况还有ccache
<archl> iMadper, 我在想 zenbook 和 xps 13 。。。之前没注意xps 15，因为超过 $1000了
 * archl  Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-520M
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我对面大哥在学英语, 一直在读...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我有点儿接受不了了...
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我听不到啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 停了....
<archl> iMadper, 你需要你的耳塞呀
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 奇葩真多.
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove, 你可以设置cron , 判断人不在的时候自动编译
 * iMadper 网速好慢啊
<archl> iMadper, 突然觉得你好文静。
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: how to
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 你这个判断是通过负载还是啥
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove, cron啊，读取键盘鼠标
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 我半夜突然爬起来想用电脑，你编译的正high
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 我全屏看电影也不用键盘鼠标
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 前几天还因为定时自动熄屏头疼
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 因为那个xset s off貌似不灵
<iMadper> onlylove: 因为有两个
<iMadper> onlylove: s只是screensaver
<iMadper> onlylove: 还有个dpms
<iMadper> onlylove: xset s 0 && xset -dpms
<iMadper> onlylove: 这两个都要设置.
<onlylove> iMadper: dpms我用来手动熄屏的
<onlylove> xset dpms force off
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove, 没事，检测到活动的时候，就暂停编译
<onlylove> http://www.ithome.com/html/win10/168772.htm
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ Win10太“正直”：将抵制盗版游戏和山寨硬件 - Win10系统,Win10正式版 - IT之家
<onlylove> 盗版硬件……
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove, 全屏看电影就判断一下CPU，保证不卡
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu14.10安装好出现可能是因为分区表中存在过多的分区，分区失败  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472204 纯小白，第一次安装，用的是ubuntu的三个镜像文件的那个，用虚拟光驱打开后用wubi安装的，特地分了一个30G的分区给ubuntu，安装过程中没有提示要分
<^k^>  ─> 区的，直接点了下一步，安装大小给了15个G，安装完出现因为分区表中存在过多的分区， …
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 网络看还好，本地看，你是不是一块看下硬盘
<lainme> onlylove: 微软管的好多
<onlylove> lainme: 应该是讹传
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 不给配电脑为啥不给贷款买新本子啊...
<onlylove> lainme: xbox手柄多钱一个，北通多钱一个
<onlylove> lainme: 如果山寨硬件被抵制，那老外用不上中国造的便宜货，不喷死微软？
<onlylove> lainme: 盗版软件什么的，如果windows自己都是盗版的……
<lainme> onlylove: 然而毕竟有secure boot了。不过对自家游戏校验倒是合理的
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 你可以贷款啊
<onlylove> lainme: 无所谓了，保护游戏什么的，我觉得starforce做的已经很过分了，微软还能有更过分的办法？
<archl> xbox 手柄 200元。北通60元。
<onlylove> lainme: starforce极端到在硬盘0磁道上写东西
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 为何有人功放????
 * QiongMangHuo 原来我的体重秤支持蓝牙和微信连接, 都没用过...
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 他们测试呢吧
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 有可能.
<lainme> onlylove: http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2015/jul/17/high-court-quashes-regulations-copy-cds-musicians
<ubrl> lainme: ⇪ High court quashes regulations allowing people to copy CDs | UK news | The Guardian
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 刚才淘宝上买了个49的东西, 然后看到京东39, 又改成京东买, 为了凑运费, 又买了个339的东西... ...
<onlylove> lainme: UK那鱼唇的地方，又允许复制了？
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 有钱人都这样. 我明白.
<onlylove> lainme: 卡梅伦做过啥正常事情？
<lainme> onlylove: 不允许了啊
<onlylove> lainme: 没看见quashes
<onlylove> 生活在资本主义国家真TM难受，自己备份下自己合法购买的CD都要小心被捉
<QiongMangHuo> roylez: 乐乐加油
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 又来了~
<iMadper> 哈哈哈哈
<iMadper> 求裁员
<iMadper> 求N+ 9
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 求double!
<onlylove> iMadper: 去联想吧，联想最近正在狠裁
<iMadper> onlylove: 狠裁就不招人了吧?
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 壕，蓝牙称
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 壕，蓝牙称
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove: 我买的时候59, 京东今天卖39
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: ^
<QiongMangHuo> 壕个鬼
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 京东经常干这种事情
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 我那贝尔金的包，我买的时候199，结果过了两天99
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 你还有想法不
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove: 有想法: 你是壕
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 滚粗
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45122
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 即使你说了不要，Windows 10还是忍不住联系微软
<onlylove> 最值得注意的是，即使你配置了代理，Windows 10会绕过代理发出请求。
<onlylove> 太牛了
<onlylove> 如果是系统代理那算了
<onlylove> 如果是路由代理也能绕过去
 * QiongMangHuo afk
<iMadper> onlylove: 路由代理怎么饶的过去.
<iMadper> onlylove: 发出去的包, win10就没控制权了.
<jordie> 这里有搞过glusterfs的吗
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45123
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 取标题超时 execution expired
<iMadper> 写前端的程序员, 真辛苦.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: http://www.engadget.com/2015/08/10/lenovo-thinkpad-p50-and-p70/
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ Lenovo's latest pro laptops pack 4K and Xeon processors
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: http://www.zhihu.com/question/34107779#answer-18744704
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪  你手机收藏了什么搞笑的段子？ - 幽默 - 知乎
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: ä¹°
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 买个毛, 跑E3的
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 电源跟我笔记本一样重
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 还看联想呢
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45099
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 联想电脑的BIOS会向干净安装的电脑写入联想程序
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove: 嗯
<gebjgd> onlylove, 不跑win 你怕什么
<wtm_iphone> :)
<wtm_iphone> :-)
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 我要用win玩游戏啊
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 玩游戏必须台式机
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 何况现在有了steam host
<onlylove_> gebjgd: steam host不能玩WOW
<gebjgd> onlylove_, wow是什么？
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 魔兽世界
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 2005年的游戏？
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 我只是举个例子
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 魔兽世界这种类型的
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 因为wow可以用wine
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 买个台式机
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 和台式机有毛线关系
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 不信去试试 : 凯尔到门窗店想为自己家换一个比较结实的玻璃门。 "老板你卖的玻璃门是不是真的结实埃"凯尔问老板。 "那当然了,我保证装好以后用手枪都打不破。" 老板回答说。凯尔有点怀疑的问:"那要怎么证明埃" 老板说:"对面的那家银行的门就是在我店里买的。不
<^k^>  ─> 信的话,你拿枪去试试。" 
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 有connection
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我们几个都掉了啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我们有多个irc server吧.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 原来的connection还在
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 新的就找不着北了
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 哦. 你说这个啊.
 * QiongMangHuo 其实我说了个段子, 你没看懂
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 有p2p的connection啊? 我不知道irc的协议.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 还是路由问题吧, 我这儿只有skype掉好像
<iMadper> 19 packets transmitted, 2 received, 89% packet loss, time 17999ms
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 玩游戏请用台式机
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 台式机Linux一样玩不来
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 这是系统问题
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 台式机跑win啊
<QiongMangHuo> http://news.163.com/15/0813/10/B0T4BRKI00014JB5.html
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 非洲海岸现不明深海生物 被取名"飞行面条怪兽"_网易新闻中心
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 问题是联想台式机的BIOS也有那个
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 换句话说，只要是联想的机器
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 台式机必须自己组装
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 我看INTEL NUC不错诶
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 外星人那个游戏主机也不错
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 弱  连自己组装电脑都不会
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 省的自己挑主板机箱了
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 自己挑才有乐趣
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 我之前专门装电脑的，闭眼睛装好么
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 电脑城的小哥？
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 我就是觉得市面上的机箱没十分符合要求的
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 我在电脑城干过一年
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 而且小机箱的话，考虑散热，都是特制的主板
<gebjgd> onlylove_, ä¹°coolermaster
<gebjgd> on
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 钱够了就行
<gebjgd> onlylove_, bequiet！的电源
<Niac> 小米不搞期货了
<Niac> 红米note和魅蓝note 怎么选啊
<iMadper> Niac: 魅蓝note2
<BuMangHuo> test
<ubrl> BuMangHuo:点点点.  05:21
<NWMonster1> gebjgd: 郁闷的是，淘宝上成品价位明显比自己拼装出来的便宜。。。。
<gebjgd> NWMonster1, 怎么可能  我这里自己组装的便宜多了
<NWMonster1> gebjgd: 最近想在淘宝或者京东上买点配件组装。然后发现直接买组装好的会便宜很多。。。惊呆了
<iMadper> NWMonster1: 你确定电源, 内存用的是同样的嘛?
<gebjgd> NWMonster1, 你不是在日本么
<iMadper> NWMonster1: 你不在日本了?
<gebjgd> NWMonster1, 怎么回国了？
<iMadper> gebjgd: 我也有此问...
<NWMonster1> 刚刚回国
<NWMonster1> 回国工作了
<NWMonster1> 不确定其他的，很多cpu+显卡的价位=同等配置整台机器
<NWMonster1> 我也很好奇，为何价位会差距这么大
<iMadper> NWMonster1: 那就奇怪了. 一般整机都是机箱/电源/内存上省钱...
<iMadper> NWMonster1: 哦, 显卡也会.
<iMadper> NWMonster1: 要不要来我司工作?
<NWMonster1> iMadper: 谢谢，已经找到并开始工作了。
<iMadper> NWMonster1: 哎, 我又错过一个好生意啊...
 * iMadper 谁来我司工作啊! 
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • php模块模块安装完，新建test.php后，localhost/test.php打开是404  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472205 localhost可以打开，显示it works。我是用的虚拟机的Ubuntu14.04。求大神指教。 zz: id0919 — 2015-08-13 15:35
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • grub2标题修改  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472206 grub2 的标题是 GRUB GNU 1.99-21-ubuntu3.18 ,我怎么能把这个标题给改了 zz: 217小月月坑 — 2015-08-13 17:36
<NWMonster1> iMadper: :P
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • ssh如何chroot?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472207 ssh test_ssh@192.168.1.104 test_ssh@192.168.1.104 's password: The programs included with the Debian GNU/Linux system are free software; the exact distribution terms for each program are described in the individual files in /usr/share/doc/*/copyright. Debian GNU/Lin
<^k^>  ─> ux comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by applicable law. Could not chdir to home directory /h …
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 可能是二手……反正淘宝确实便宜很多
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 也有可能有部分有渠道的
<Freebuilder> 哈哈
<Freebuilder> 哈哈
<Freebuilder> 哈哈
<Freebuilder> 哈哈
<Freebuilder> 哈哈
<Freebuilder> 好多包，要么没转到 systemd，要么就是 systemd、sysvinit 双手准备的。
<Freebuilder> # shutdown -r now
<Freebuilder> Failed to open initctl FIFO: No such device or address
<Freebuilder> Failed to talk to init daemon.
<Freebuilder> 第一次碰到这种情况
<Freebuilder> http://i3.tietuku.com/5b7a7a1f249edef2.png
<ubrl> Freebuilder: ⇪ image/png
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 八哥 : 大傻入境某国时,带了只八哥,海关人员叫住他说: "先生！你这只八哥也得付税金。" "应该付多少啊?" "活的50美元,如果是标本就只要15美元！ " 此时听见那只八哥嘶哑的叫着: "大傻！千万别吝啬啊！ "
<Freebuilder> dpkg -l 显示的第一列期望状态是什么回事？
<gebjgd> Freebuilder, 很正常
<gebjgd> Freebuilder, 必须双手准备 debian 一开始都知道自己要什么
<Freebuilder> gebjgd, 什么意思？
<gebjgd> Freebuilder, debian jessie的结果是争论出来的 sysv或者systemd
<gebjgd> Freebuilder, 2手准备是必须的
<Freebuilder> dpkg -l 显示的第一列期望状态是什么回事？
<gebjgd> Freebuilder, man dpkg-query
<gebjgd> Freebuilder, 读
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • dpkg -l 显示的第一列期望状态是什么回事？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472209 什么时侯会和第二列不一致？ zz: 建客 — 2015-08-13 19:40
<zhangchao> QUIT
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu国外衍生版 • Linux mint 17.2安装完成后总是提示"网络异常",有解吗?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472210 Linux mint 17.2安装完成后总是提示"网络异常",有解吗? 请检查您的网络连接是否正常 install software issue.png zz: tyw517369 — 2015-08-13 20:05
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu国外衍生版 • Linux mint 安装fcitx 出现异常  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472211 Linux mint 安装fcitx 出现异常 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 fcitx 已经是最新的版本了。 下列软件包是自动安装的并且现在不需要了： fbt
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/10301.html 阴阳不和 : 某公任一县童子试卷监阅。卷题取四书上一句"父母在"。内有一卷,破题为 "夫父母,何物也?"公大笑,批文其上:"父,阳物也；母,阴物也；阴阳不和生你这怪物也。
<xtpeeps> test
<gebjgd> xtpeeps, test failed
<ubrl> xtpeeps:点点点.  11:54
<xtpeeps> .....
<xtpeeps> lol
<xtpeeps> 骗我
<gebjgd> xtpeeps, please try again later
<xtpeeps> test
<gebjgd> xtpeeps, test failed
<xtpeeps> test
<gebjgd> xtpeeps, test failed
<xtpeeps> test
<gebjgd> xtpeeps, test failed
<xtpeeps> test
<gebjgd> xtpeeps, test failed
<xtpeeps> test
<gebjgd> xtpeeps, test failed
<^k^> xtpeeps:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<ubrl> xtpeeps:点点点.  11:55
<ubrl> xtpeeps:点点点.  11:55
<ubrl> xtpeeps:点点点.  11:56
<ubrl> xtpeeps:点点点.  11:56
<xtpeeps> 今夜无眠啊
<gebjgd> xtpeeps, 为毛？
<xtpeeps> gebjgd: 果然不是机器，害的我被kk警告
<xtpeeps> 我再说宿舍的人无眠啊
<gebjgd> xtpeeps, 为什么
<xtpeeps> gebjgd: 在玩游戏啊
<gebjgd> xtpeeps, 白天玩不是更好
<xtpeeps> gebjgd: 是啊    他们是这么跟我解释的 “我们在节约时间玩。”
<gebjgd> xtpeeps, 他们都是有痔青年
<xtpeeps> gebjgd: haha
<xtpeeps> gebjgd: 你在上班吗
<gebjgd> xtpeeps, 恩那
<gebjgd> xtpeeps, 弄完bug就走人
<xtpeeps> gebjgd: 你是测试还是开发啊
<gebjgd> xtpeeps, 开发
<xtpeeps> gebjgd: 这么晚了啊
<gebjgd> xtpeeps, 时差
<xtpeeps> gebjgd: 。。。。。。难不成 还是国外的公司
<gebjgd> xtpeeps, 在墙外多年了
 * gebjgd 感叹 这qt怎么现在编译要3分钟
<xtpeeps> gebjgd: 厉害啊
<xtpeeps> gebjgd: HPQT？
<xtpeeps> gebjgd: 哦哦 开发
<xtpeeps> gebjgd: 我才刚进入贵圈
<xtpeeps> gebjgd: 测试
<xtpeeps> gebjgd: IT圈
<xtpeeps> gebjgd: 在国外做开发是不是只有过年才能回家 啊
<gebjgd> xtpeeps, 很少回国  老婆孩子都在外面
 * gebjgd 下班
<xtpeeps> gebjgd: 要下了 ？
<gebjgd> xtpeeps, 88
<jusss> test
<ubrl> jusss:点点点.  12:24
<macint0sh> 。。。
#ubuntu-cn 2015-08-14
<^k^> Niac: 拜金装土豪.
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
<^k^> pity: 拜 测个试壕
<^k^> iMadper: 拜大神
<iMadper> 有啥韩国vps推荐啊?
<onlylove> iMadper: 为何要棒子国的
<iMadper> onlylove: 我家连哪儿都慢, 就棒子快
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 百度首页莫名其妙变成2345网址导航页了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472213 baidu.com都会被强制转换到2345网址导航网页，太流氓了 我查了/etc/hosts，里面没有相关记录，说明hosts正常 只有https://www.baidu.com能够正常进入百度首页 怎么破？哪位大侠指点一下。
<^k^>  ─> zz: soblue — 2015-08-14 11:10
<xtpeeps> test
<ubrl> xtpeeps:点点点.  23:33
<xtpeeps> 吃饭时间=）
<archl> iMadper, 棒子国的有墙
<iMadper> archl: 啥?
<archl> iMadper, 和中国的墙虽然不太一样。
<iMadper> archl: 能上youtube就行.
<archl> iMadper, 棒子有自己的防火墙 .
<iMadper> 哦.
<iMadper> 我就上google/youtube用.
<archl> iMadper, 日本的没
<archl> iMadper, 你买了多少个vps了
<iMadper> archl: 现在, 就一个.
<iMadper> archl: 还不是我的钱.
<archl> iMadper, 你妹子给你买的？
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 他真可怜
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我也可怜.
<yunfan_> onlylove: 那些nuc的处理器为了性能 只好上风扇了  其实我觉得可以作个半导体制冷片来降温
<iMadper> yunfan_: 大热管 + 低转速大扇叶风扇. 不过体积控制不了?
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 服用前摇晃 : 一天我去王老太家出诊,看看我上次开的止咳糖浆效果如何。一进门,看到王老太站在屋中央前后左右地摇晃着身子,旁边是我开的糖浆,还有一杯白开水。"您这是在作什么呢?"我好奇地问。"准备喝糖浆啊！ "王老太说。"那您这是……?"王老太说:"你看,这糖
<^k^>  ─> 浆的说明上不是写着'服用前摇晃'嘛！ "
<QiongMangHuo> ^k^: 你以后还是别讲笑话了...
<BuMangHuo> ....
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: iMadper 你俩的对话好难懂
<iMadper> bu
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 在说你呢
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 额
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: BuMangHuo为啥可怜？
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove: 不忙, 不充实
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 要不你自己说说？
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 不忙，不充实，没钱
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 说的好像你穷忙就充实了
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 没钱才是keyword吧
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 对
 * onlylove 也可怜
 * QiongMangHuo 最可怜
 * iMadper 灰常忙, 灰常充实, 但是没钱. 
 * onlylove 灰常忙 不充实 没钱
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 我就是没钱
<yunfan_> iMadper: 我还是看好半导体制冷片 毕竟那个完全没声音阿
 * yunfan_ 没钱不如狗
<archl> iMadper, 今天我终于被我买了两年的耳机震撼到了。。。
<archl> iMadper, 好几次误解是外界的声音。。。
<onlylove> 好想先歇上个把月再上班
<kandu> archl: 型号是？
<archl> kandu, H840
<kandu> archl: 什么牌子的?
<archl> kandu, 漫步者。搜耳机很容易的。。。bing.com 直接出来这个呀。
<kandu> archl: 哦。我耳机盲。。
<kandu> archl: 听时间久了，耳机音质会变么
<iMadper> kandu: 会.
<iMadper> kandu: 振膜老化.
<gfxmode> 现在bing比百度好用么？
<archl> iMadper, 多久3年？
<iMadper> kandu: 但是其实一般来说老化的过程会让声音更加圆润.
<iMadper> archl: 一直.
<iMadper> gfxmode: 怎么可能.
<archl> iMadper, 哦。我的耳机老化了的意思？
<archl> iMadper,  bing至少不会在很多情况下弹出一整页广告
<archl> iMadper, 就算不准，也不讨厌。。。
 * archl 坚决的反广告党
<iMadper> archl: 别闹了, 没广告就得收费.
<archl> iMadper, 微软可以用别的撑着 -
<gfxmode> 想设置某个网站做浏览器首页的，我现在是百度
<archl> iMadper, 微软的广告是在首页的。
<archl> iMadper, 不是搜索结果里
<iMadper> archl: 你用过bing嘛????
<archl> iMadper, 不是么
<iMadper> archl: http://paste.ubuntu.com.cn/3143021   <--- 你自己看, 上面那么多广告
<kandu> iMadper: 哦，受教受教
<archl> iMadper, 好吧，我搜索的词汇可能没被收录作为广告用语。。。
<archl> iMadper, 用了一些常见词汇就不行了。
<iMadper> archl: http://paste.ubuntu.com.cn/3143024  <--- 再看看百度的, 哪儿有广告.
<iMadper> archl: bing跟百度一样多广告, 只不过bing的搜索功能差, 导致广告卖的不好.
<iMadper> archl: bing搜索做得好了, 用的人多了, 广告只会比百度多.
<archl> iMadper,  ... 不过我这里还是不太一样的。
<archl> iMadper,  bing http://paste.ubuntu.com.cn/3143033 ； baidu http://paste.ubuntu.com.cn/3143034
<iMadper> archl: 两边都有广告啊. 也不是你说的微软的广告在首页...
<iMadper> archl: 平手啊.
<iMadper> archl: 但是搜索功能, 访问速度, baidu都完胜. 百度还有一堆附加功能.
<archl> 为啥默认 bing 为搜索引擎呢 - 我也忘记了  cc iMadper  好像是因为那段时间很少搜汉语的，baidu根本出不来结果。。。
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: http://pic2.zhimg.com/714a3b179e071152b456891908bdcfe5_b.jpg
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 这是真的?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 当然.
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: http://tv.sohu.com/20110707/n312703493.shtml
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 视频：江泽民会见日本乐队GLAY - 搜狐视频
<QiongMangHuo> .....
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 满足?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: http://pic2.zhimg.com/799888254545d39acb9e7a1839e1d49d_r.jpg
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 想下班了
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 走啊.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 骚等
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 他们去吃饭你不去?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: ?
<QiongMangHuo> 啥?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: ee今晚请客啊.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 你骗我
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: BuMangHuo 去不去?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: ee已经在帝都了.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 卧槽?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 不该退群
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 不去啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 渣渣.
 * onlylove 想去围观ee
<iMadper> onlylove: 老男人你都不放过  lol~
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/1505.html 黛咪笑话（五） : 黛咪出差前给夫君留下一张字条:"速冻饺子放在冰箱冷冻室第二格里；棉皮鞋放在阁楼上的箱子里；信用卡放在西装右边口袋里；零钱放在卧室门后挂着的袋子里；这张字条放在写字台左边第一个抽屉中的文件夹
<^k^>  ─> 里。希望你都能顺利找到。" 
<onlylove> iMadper: 围观而已，没准ee还带了小ee
<QiongMan1Huo> BuMangHuo: 为什么账单是0 也要发账单?
<BuMangHuo> QiongMan1Huo: 多溢存都发.. 别说 0 了
<BuMangHuo> 不过貌似有的银行就不发
<BuMangHuo> QiongMan1Huo: 而且，工行，账单和积分都是单独发的...
<BuMangHuo> 每月收工行两封信，里面账单都是 0 。。。。
<QiongMan1Huo> BuMangHuo: 晚上来吃烧烤吧
<QiongMan1Huo> cherrot: 几点啊?
<cherrot> QiongMan1Huo, 目测你是最远的 你几点下班，我掐指算算
<QiongMan1Huo> cherrot: 要不是晚上有饭, 刚才我就走了...
<QiongMan1Huo> cherrot: 我说要走, 然后 madper问我"晚上你不去了?"
<cherrot> 卧槽 那就7点吧。。。我6:30才下班
<BuMangHuo> ...
<BuMangHuo> 不去不去
<BuMangHuo> 晚上不敢吃
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 你可以看着然后买单啊
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 谁让你吃了
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 瞎说，谁都是到是你买单
<BuMangHuo> 谁都知道
<BuMangHuo> 吃兔子群嘛
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 你是吃兔子啊
<BuMangHuo> 我的nick就叫吃兔子
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 是啊 你的群
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: ...
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 为了省钱埋单 宁愿自己不吃， 好感动  等哪天兄弟们发达了 不会忘记你的
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: ......
<YELLOW> Hi
<ubrl> YELLOW:点点点.  03:50
<YELLOW> ...?
<YELLOW> 。。有不是这么无聊的频道吗？。。
<QiongMan1Huo> YELLOW: 这个频道是最热闹的简体中文频道
<QiongMan1Huo> YELLOW: 但是不讨论黄色的东西
<YELLOW> 。。。这只是我网名而已。。。
<xtpeeps> #chat
<YELLOW> 一会换成GREEN
<YELLOW> 避免被人误解。。
<xtpeeps> 可与随便聊天
<xtpeeps> Hi
<xtpeeps> test
<ubrl> xtpeeps:点点点.  03:52
<ubrl> xtpeeps:点点点.  03:53
<YELLOW> TEST
<ubrl> YELLOW:点点点.  03:53
<QiongMan1Huo> YELLOW: ^k^ 比较话痨
<onlylove> YELLOW: 你想要更无聊的频道？
<xtpeeps> haha
 * xtpeeps ^k^ 躺枪
<insurgo222> ww
 * xtpeeps 决定加入Mozilla志愿者 没事做做测试。。。。
<insurgo222> 准备加入哪个方面的志愿者啊
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<BuMangHuo> 哎我去
<xtpeeps> insurgo222: 测试方面的   用bugzilla
<BuMangHuo> 我要 mv 一个目录到当前目录， 手抖了输成了 mv /xxx/xxx/xx ,
<BuMangHuo>  最后的 '.' 输成 ',' 了，那文件去哪里了
<BuMangHuo> 高级，这个目录里面现在有了两个 '.' 目录
<onlylove> xtpeeps: 你嫌活的久了，去mozilla做测试，不知道mozilla的东西bug一堆，万年不修么
<QiongMan1Huo> xtpeeps: 先试试打最后那个补丁 然后编译测试 https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=947287
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 47287 – Build against GStreamer 1.x by default on Linux
<onlylove> QiongMan1Huo: 编译ff这种活……
<onlylove> QiongMan1Huo: 还有，是不是还有回归测试
<long> ...
<long> 在吗？
<QiongMan1Huo> 不在
<CLAYISHERE> -------------------------------------------
<CLAYISHERE> --------------------------------------------
<CLAYISHERE> -----------------------------------------------
<long> ................
<CLAYISHERE> fuck
<CLAYISHERE> fucker
<CLAYISHERE> 嘎嘎
<long> 这玩意界面很简单啊
<long> 能不能传文件
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: linux 怎么改dns啊?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: /etc/resovl.conf
<BuMangHuo> olv
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 这货上面让我说不要改
<BuMangHuo> 对..
<BuMangHuo> 第一行注释让别改
<BuMangHuo> ....
<BuMangHuo> 改呗
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: ...
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 怎么写明端口呢?
<BuMangHuo> 端口？
<BuMangHuo> 没试过啊
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 如果要指定端口，是不是得用 dnsmasq 了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 不知道啊, 我问你呢...
<BuMangHuo> resolv 里面用  127.0.0.1
<BuMangHuo>  然后 dnsmasq 里面配置吧
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 为啥我的是127.0.1.1....
<netsnail> 市场上有没有支持LINUX的VPN产品啊
<BuMangHuo> 没关系
<BuMangHuo> 127 的都一样
<QiongMan1Huo> iMadper: 你用了nm, 有缓存
<iMadper> QiongMan1Huo: 啥? 缓存怎么了?
<QiongMan1Huo> iMadper: 就得指向localhost
<iMadper> QiongMan1Huo: 哦, 这个我知道. 我只是吐槽为啥不是.0.1而是.1.1
<QiongMan1Huo> 卧槽
<iMadper> QiongMan1Huo: nm起了个本地的mini-dnsmasq嘛
<Router2> netsnail 应该很多都能在linux上用吧
<netsnail> sangfor能用吗？
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 貌似改dns现在换位置了，要用dns.conf还是啥的改，反正那个resolv.conf是自动生成的
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 所以会有那个不要修改的注释，和grub.conf一样的
<BuMangHuo> 他们去吃 ee 了么
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 你咋还再
<xtpeeps> test
<xtpeeps> hi
<ubrl> xtpeeps:点点点.  06:56
<ubrl> xtpeeps:点点点.  06:56
<xtpeeps> ^k^: 又可以看好声音了~。~
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<gebjgd> xtpeeps, 追求
<xtpeeps> gebjgd: =P
<xtpeeps> gebjgd: 话说今天天气晴朗  可以早点下班啦
<gebjgd> xtpeeps, 才14：25
<xtpeeps> 你test下
<xtpeeps> test
<ubrl> xtpeeps:点点点.  08:25
<xtpeeps> ubrl: 这是国内的时间PM
<ubrl> xtpeeps,
<xtpeeps> gebjgd: 这是国内的时间呢pm
<gebjgd> test
<ubrl> gebjgd:点点点.  08:27
<gebjgd> xtpeeps, 机器人输出它的本地时间
<gebjgd> xtpeeps, 而不是命令发出人所在机器的时间
<xtpeeps> gebjgd: 看来是的
<xtpeeps> gebjgd: 是啊
<xtpeeps> gebjgd: 我觉得irc在国外应该比较普及吧
<gebjgd> xtpeeps, 和国内国外没关系
<gebjgd> xtpeeps, 和使用需求有关系
<xtpeeps> gebjgd: 没感觉啥需求需要irc啊
<gebjgd> xtpeeps, 没有win的人
<xtpeeps> gebjgd: 不过 这几天看到好多国外大公司有用irc的
<gebjgd> xtpeeps, 时差党  国内人都睡觉的时候qq上没有人  所以用qq没有任何意义
<xtpeeps> gebjgd: 国外吗
<xtpeeps> gebjgd: 那你有没有win
<gebjgd> xtpeeps, 就台式上有  跑点盗版游戏
<gebjgd> xtpeeps, 昨天不是和你聊过了么
<xtpeeps> gebjgd: =P 基本上都是为了游戏
<gebjgd> xtpeeps, 什么记性
<gebjgd> xtpeeps, 因为gta4,5需要win
<xtpeeps> gebjgd: 你没说你没有win的。。
<xtpeeps> gebjgd: - -
<xtpeeps> gebjgd: 难道有人上我号
<gebjgd> xtpeeps, 昨天你夜里12点的时候和你聊的
<xtpeeps> gebjgd: 对啊
<gebjgd> xtpeeps, 你问我为什么没下班 做什么工作的
<xtpeeps> gebjgd: 是啊
<xtpeeps> gebjgd: 好吧
<xtpeeps> gebjgd: 我用的这个chatzilla 没有聊天记录
<gebjgd> xtpeeps, 这里的聊天记录 网上可以查
<xtpeeps> gebjgd: 我看看啊
<xtpeeps> gebjgd: 你会查吗
 * xtpeeps 看来gebjgd挺忙的
<gebjgd> xtpeeps, google下就有了
<gebjgd> xtpeeps, 小盆友
<xtpeeps> gebjgd: 哦哦好的
<kandu> xtpeeps: 你记错了
<xtpeeps> gebjgd: 额额
<xtpeeps> kandu: 什么情况
<xtpeeps> gebjgd: 大蝈蝈
<gebjgd> xtpeeps, 我是大叔
<xtpeeps> gebjgd: e_e  L . D大叔
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • lubuntu 14.04 任务栏的数字时钟修改时钟格式显示不正常  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472214 这个问题，在lubuntu 14.04以上的版本会出现 以前用lubuntu 10.04 没有这个问题。 希望，高手帮忙处理下。 zz: s872785706 — 2015-08-14 20:52
 * xtpeeps 我正在#chat聊天，@gebjgd
 * xtpeeps ^k^好勤劳啊
<gebjgd> xtpeeps, 而且qq现在没法聊天  关键字  规矩太多
<gebjgd> xtpeeps, 怕被牵连到朋友
<xtpeeps> gebjgd: 卧槽  大叔你吓到我了
<gebjgd> xtpeeps, 难道不是么
<xtpeeps> gebjgd: 额 如果你是指不好的事情的话
<xtpeeps> gebjgd: 或者黑网站啥的
<gebjgd> xtpeeps, 什么叫不好的事情？
<alvin_rxg> <= 我是社会闲散人员，我是潜在的危险 <= 不好的事
<xtpeeps> gebjgd: 没 是我理解错了
<xtpeeps> gebjgd: 还以为你说怕牵连朋友  是因为你的工作
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, XD
<gebjgd> xtpeeps, 我说聊天记录
<xtpeeps> alvin_rxg: =P
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 安装某服务后，能否不自动启动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472215 比如 apt-get install gpm 后会跟着自动启动 gpm 服务，但这并不是我所希望的。 man apt-get 好像没看到相关选项。 zz: 建客 — 2015-08-14 21:35
<xtpeeps> 卧槽  好心机啊  刚刚一个人在讨论天津爆炸  我还以为是中国人。。。。。刚刚whois了一下才发现他是美国TX
<gebjgd> xtpeeps, 在美国的华人呗
<xtpeeps> gebjgd: 有点道理啊
 * xtpeeps 我就静静的看着
<gebjgd> xtpeeps, 你也就是只能静静的看着了
<gebjgd> xtpeeps, 或者当自干五
<gebjgd> xtpeeps, 否则会被跨省的
<xtpeeps> gebjgd:。。。。。。
<xtpeeps> gebjgd: 额额
 * xtpeeps 这都哪跟哪啊
<gebjgd> xtpeeps, 你要说赞  大爱  多难兴邦
<xtpeeps> gebjgd:好吧   不过现在的话题不是这个，他们在讨论自己系统的东西呢
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
 * xtpeeps 好声音ing
<xtpeeps> gebjgd: 大叔一起看吧
<gebjgd> xtpeeps, 不看  准备下班
<xtpeeps> gebjgd: 哇塞今天早啊
<xtpeeps> gebjgd: 晚餐时间啊
<gebjgd> xtpeeps, 16：30le
<xtpeeps> 你在国外吃啥   自己做饭吗
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<gebjgd> xtpeeps, 老婆做
<xtpeeps> gebjgd: 快有人问牛肉馅做个中国菜
<xtpeeps> 我也是醉了   只有番茄酱和一点调料
<xtpeeps> 他的主食是面包和意面
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • Firefox 40.0 發行  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472217 1. 發行公告 1-1. Firefox Notes (使用者) Version 40.0, first offered to Release channel users on August 11, 2015 https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/4 ... easenotes/ 1-2. Firefox 40 for developers (研發人員) https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/Firefox/R
<^k^>  ─> eleases/40 2. Firefox 40 預設 HTML5 Player 但是 沒有 1080p Firefox 40 Defaults to HTML5 Player on Linux, but Th …
#ubuntu-cn 2015-08-15
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • showmount被防火墙挡住  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472218 鸟哥设置nfs服务器时说添加端口到防火墙就行了，我直接用iptables -A INPUT -s 192.168.100.0/24 -j ACCEPT 客户端就是被屏蔽，网上大家都说要关了防火墙才行，我试了试iptables -F就可以访问了，难道只能关
<^k^>  ─> 防火墙吗 zz: 仅此v而已 — 2015-08-15 9:07
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
<archl> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00YR6BMS2/ref=psdc_565108_t3_B011KFQASE 这个好帅。。。15寸不到2公斤 独显
<ubrl> archl: ⇪ Amazon.com : ASUS K501LX-EB71 15.6-Inch FHD Laptop, NVIDIA GeForce GTX 950M Graphics (Free Windows 10 Upgrade) : Computers & Accessories pp: $826.98
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 烧黄熟 : 清客见东翁烧黄熟香,辄掩鼻不闻,以其贱而不屑用也。主人曰:"黄熟虽不佳,还强似府上烧人言、木屑。"清客大诧曰:"我舍下何曾烧这两件。"主人曰:"蚊烟是甚么做的?"
<xtpeeps> /me 愉快的帅醒
 * xtpeeps test
 * xtpeeps 愉快的帅醒
<xtpeeps> test
<ubrl> xtpeeps:点点点.  23:18
<xtpeeps> ok
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • 安装popcorn-time缺失libharfbuzz.so.0  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472219 如题,到哪里去找啊... zz: majormeng — 2015-08-15 12:25
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 双显卡安装求助（intel+NVIDIA）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472220 按官方教程，blacklist了开源nouveau驱动2015-08-15 13.14.00.jpg， 然后修改了/etc/X11/xorg. conf.d/20-nvidia.conf如图，之后用nvidia-xconfig -c载入了20-nvidia.conf文件，没有显示错误 2015-08-15 13.01.11.jpg 问题是开
<^k^>  ─> 机一直左上角光标闪烁，进不来图形界面，这是什么原因啊，搞不懂 zz: forensic — 2015-08-1 …
<bk201> 好像没几个儿在线？
<gebjgd> bk201, 周末都去泡妞了
<bk201> 加班狗哭了。。
<gebjgd> bk201, 换工作
<gebjgd> bk201, 凭什么加班  就不加班
<gebjgd> bk201, 给倒休也行
<kukey> gebjgd: 那得看是什么工作啊
<gebjgd> kukey, 比如包子铺老板？
<kukey> gebjgd: 还得是庆丰的，哈哈
<gebjgd> kukey, 必须的
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/35330.html 我就坐你背上 : 和我三岁大的外甥费了半天爬上梧桐山,我还没喘过气来,他却和山顶上一个四五岁的小女孩聊起天来。小女孩说,我变成只鸟,一下就飞下去了。然后得意的看着他。我还在替他想答案呢,他悠悠的说,那我就坐你背上…
<^k^>  ─> …
<buffon137> help
<kukey> buffon137: ？
<buffon137> thank you , 打错了
<kukey> buffon137: 恩，忘打/了吧
<buffon137> 对
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 礼服布料 : 妻子买了一块纯白色的布料准备做晚礼服,她欢天喜地拿给正在读书的丈夫看,并温柔地问道:"你喜欢这块布料吗?"丈夫漫不经心地答道:"很好,我们的床单实在太旧了！ "
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<xtpeeps> test
<ubrl> xtpeeps:点点点.  06:23
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<xtpeeps> test
<xtpeeps> hi ^k^
<ubrl> xtpeeps:点点点.  08:12
<GODDOG>  /quit
<zhengxx> 测试test
<stardiviner> 为啥每次我来都是没有人呢？
<Freebuilder> 全都死了
<tedlz123> 有我哦。
<stardiviner> 真的没有人啊，都是鬼
<tedlz123> 有我哦。
<Freebuilder> qemu 装 xorg 需要什么驱动？我用 vesa 一退出就花屏。
<stardiviner> tedlz123: 鬼
<^k^> 新  软件/网站开发 • 使用sublime text 3 代替arduino IDE  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472230 我自己作为备忘录使用的，可能其他人也会遇到类似问题，所以贴出来，发表的地方不对的话，管理员帮手挪个位子。 操作系统平台：deepin linux 32位（估计ubuntu的32位也没有问题） Arduino IDE
<linfaimom> hi
<ubrl> linfaimom:点点点.  12:02
<gebjgd> linfaimom, 林妨碍摸摸
 * linfaimom  
#ubuntu-cn 2015-08-16
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 误删Unity，还联不上网，怎么办？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472231 很久前误删了Unity，尝试了很多方法都不行，今天来请教大家，期待不吝赐教，先谢谢了。 现状：可启动到桌面，只有原来放在桌面的1个文件夹，没有任务栏、侧边栏等等。双击文件
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 误删Unity，还联不上网，怎么办？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472232 很久前误删了Unity，尝试了很多方法都不行，今天来请教大家，期待不吝赐教，先谢谢了。 现状：可启动到桌面，只有原来放在桌面的1个文件夹，没有任务栏、侧边栏等等。双击文
<^k^>  ─> 件夹可打开，但窗口没有控制栏。 已尝试过：apt安装Unity，但因无法联网（应该是连同联 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 误删Unity，还联不上网，怎么办？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472233 之前误删了Unity，尝试了很多方法都不行，今天来请教大家，期待不吝赐教，先谢谢了。 现状：可启动到桌面，只有原来放在桌面的1个文件夹，没有任务栏、侧边栏等等。双击文件
<^k^>  ─> 夹可打开，但窗口没有控制栏。 已尝试过：apt安装Unity，但因无法联网（应该是连同联网 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 误删Unity，还联不上网，怎么办？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472234 之前误删了Unity，尝试了很多方法都不行，今天来请教大家，期待不吝赐教，先谢谢了。 现状：可启动到桌面，只有原来放在桌面的1个文件夹，没有任务栏、侧边栏等等。双击文件
<^k^>  ─> 夹可打开，但窗口没有控制栏。 已尝试过：apt安装Unity，但因无法联网（应该是连同联网 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 误删Unity，还联不上网，怎么办？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472235 之前误删了Unity，尝试了很多方法都不行，今天来请教大家，期待不吝赐教，先谢谢了。 现状：可启动到桌面，只有原来放在桌面的1个文件夹，没有任务栏、侧边栏等等。双击文件
<^k^>  ─> 夹可打开，但窗口没有控制栏。 已尝试过：apt安装Unity，但因无法联网（应该是连同联网 …
<macint0sh> 这个
<sulit> hi
<ubrl> sulit:点点点.  20:57
<sulit> ^k^: hi
<macint0sh> hi
<ubrl> macint0sh:点点点.  20:59
<macint0sh> 为什么没人吹牛呢？
<sulit> 有人知道linux上的releng是什么意思
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 一個針對最新版本的 Nvidia 的驅動 專業 PPA 問世了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472236 http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-d ... 9188.shtml Ubuntu Developers Set Up Dedicated Repository for the Latest Nvidia Drivers Ubuntu 研發人員 已經建立 一個針對最新版本的 Nvidia 的驅動 專業 PPA 會
<^k^>  ─> 很快跟 nvidia 官網 幾乎同步 推出新 nvidia 閉源驅動 例如 要安裝 nvidia 閉源驅動 最新版本 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/526.html 决情书 :    一商人两年未归,妻子想念托人代信:三角地一块小田抛荒失种已有二年.毛草纷飞.淤泥堵塞.若君再不归或租或借商人受到信后马上赶回了家!!
<Weixiao> .
<Weixiao> 我在c++频道发消息的时候，出现这个提示：-!- ##c++ Cannot send to channel
<Weixiao> 是不是说我不能在那个频道发消息？为啥呢？
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 安装ubuntu时卡住  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472238 硬盘安装，无论选择模式，安装时都会光标在左上角闪啊闪，把quiet选项删除后，发现进行到这一步就卡住了 _IMG_2963.jpg 电脑型号技嘉 Z97-HD3 台式电脑 (扫描时间：2015年06月24日) 操作系统Windows 10 专业版
<^k^>  ─> 64位 ( DirectX 12 ) 处理器英特尔 Core i7-4790K @ 4.00GHz 四核 主板技嘉 Z97-HD3 ( 英特尔 Haswell - Z …
<hoxily> Weixiao: 你的nickname应该是没有注册。你可以先去注册nickname，然后通过nickserv认证后，应该就能发言了。
<Weixiao> hoxily 恩，谢谢，已经注册过了．
<hoxily> Weixiao: /msg nickserv identify <password> 认证下看看
<hoxily> Weixiao: 看起来你已经可以发言了。
<Weixiao> hoxily 是的, :)
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 这个回答太精辟了 : 我探索出了所有对话都百搭的回答 "你怎么这么胖" "你又不娶我" "你怎么这么懒" "你又不娶我" "你丫有病吧" "你又不娶我" "你怎么又迟到" "你又不娶我"
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 电脑断电后，重新上电启动进入grub，不能正常进入开机界面，以前的修复方法不起作用，从网上找到的新修复办法。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472239 Getting Boot-Repair 1st option : get a CD including Boot-Repair The easiest way to use Boot-Repair is to burn one of the following disks
<^k^>  ─> and boot on it. Boot-Repair-Disk is a CD starting Boot-Repair automatically. Boot-Repair is also included in Linux-S …
<he_> gnome终端的字体如何修改？谢谢！具体是有些字母间隔的问题需要调整，使用菜单选项改变字体不能解决问题
<gebjgd> he_, 设置里面改就是了
<gebjgd> he_, 都是gui 点点就是了
<he_> 没搞定
<he_> 哈哈
<gebjgd> he_, 厉害
<he_> 怎么就厉害了啊
<he_> gebjgd？
<gebjgd> he_, 搞不定 你厉害
<he_> 换了好多种字体
<he_> m总和后面的字离不开
<gebjgd> he_, droid sans mono
<gebjgd> he_, wqy那些都可以
<he_> 中文支持不好啊
<he_> 中文就有问题了啊
<he_> 以前好像黑体什么的就可以
<he_> 现在用方正字体
<he_> 好像就不行
<he_> 改天弄点微软雅黑什么字体看看
<gebjgd> he_, 上wqy
<he_> uming还是都上啊
<he_> 用wqy的microhei一样的
<he_> 就这样吧
<he_> 而且中文支持也有问题
<he_> 等宽字体可以，但中文支持有问题。
<gebjgd> he_, 我这里没有问题
<he_> 是
<he_> 还是机子少装什么了吧
<gebjgd> he_, apt search wqy 列出来的包都装上
<he_> 谢谢
<he_> gebjgd，谢谢你的耐心帮助
<hoxily> he_: 终端就是要用等宽字体的嘛。
<he_> 谢谢hoxily
<he_> 我也感觉是等宽出的问题
<he_> 可能就是字体自身的一个特性
<hoxily> 用等宽没问题。用非等宽才是问题的根源。
<he_> 是啊
<he_> 就是等宽是字体的一个属性，没法用好看的但非等宽的字体啊
<hoxily> 你可以在编辑器里用非等宽字体。
<he_> 但得忍受有时候字母分不开
<hoxily> 至少我是没见过非等宽的终端的。
<he_> 就这样吧，其实也很少用终端
<he_> 谢谢两位的大力帮助
<he_> 大家下载东西都用什么啊？这两天好像百度连不上了
<he_> 又得找个替换的
<hoxily> 百度怎么会连不上呢？
<he_> 百度的客户端啊
<he_> bcloud
<he_> 昨天和今天是连不上
<gebjgd> he_, 我这里也是
<he_> 未知错误
<he_> 原来挺好用的，gebjgd
<gebjgd> he_, 你用百度云 是为了下载盗版
<gebjgd> he_, 我用了至少半年多了
<gebjgd> he_, 下载了一堆盗版游戏
<he_> 什么盗版啊，现在都用自由软件了
<gebjgd> he_, win游戏啊
<he_> 不玩游戏
<gebjgd> he_, 你不玩  我玩啊
<he_> 谁用磁力啊
<he_> 怎么样啊
<gebjgd> he_, 欧洲查盗版 从天朝下载最安全
<he_> 哈哈
<gebjgd> he_, 连ERA的专辑都是从国内的酷我下载的
<he_> 这个我也用
<GODDOG> 饿 正版买不起的 我就只能用盗版了
<he_> 不知道还能不能连上
<GODDOG> ERA 是什么？
<ubrl> GODDOG: define:ERA In baseball statistics, |earned run average| (|ERA|) is the mean of earned runs given up by a pitcher per nine innings pitched (i.e. the traditional length of a game).
<he_> 设备没那么好，瞎听听就好了
<gebjgd> GODDOG, ERA 音乐项目
<GODDOG> 哦
<GODDOG> 不懂
<he_> 新鲜东西太多
<he_> 哈哈
<he_> 有什么新鲜的东东推荐一下
<he_> 比如聊天的地方
<he_> 现在好像没有了
<gebjgd> he_, webqq啊
<he_> 不认识的人
<he_> qq都是熟人
<gebjgd> he_, webqq加个小妹 就可以直接裸聊了
<he_> 没那兴趣
<he_> 一帮人瞎说
<he_> 比较有意思
<he_> 也不会有错
<GODDOG> 搜任何一个语言群 进去都是骂战
<he_> 各种技术宅
<he_> 哈哈
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/33783.html 连服三天 : 巴德尔看完病,医生递给他一张开好药的处方:请把这个处方收好。每天早上服一次,连服三天。 巴德尔回到家里,把处方仔细地裁为三张。 每天早上他都按时吃一张。
<gebjgd> GODDOG, 现在qq锁帐号太厉害
<gebjgd> GODDOG, 没法用
<GODDOG>  gebjgd  何出此言？
<gebjgd> GODDOG, 老被锁
<GODDOG>  gebjgd  你是不是不经常用手机 qq？
<hoxily> gebjgd: 装个QQ安全中心
<gebjgd> GODDOG, hoxily 别别
<hoxily> gebjgd: 以后就是扫二维码登录了。
<gebjgd> GODDOG, hoxily win上就是游戏
<gebjgd> GODDOG, 不用手机qq用什么
<GODDOG> gebjgd:  一般来说 用手机 QQ 不容易被锁啊
<GODDOG>  qq 安全中心 还是必要的
<gebjgd> GODDOG, webqq
<GODDOG> 弄个复杂点的密码 然后扫码登陆就不用总输入这个密码
<gebjgd> GODDOG, 我的
<gebjgd> GODDOG, 我的台式机很少开  开了就是游戏
<GODDOG> 那就手机足够了
<GODDOG> 我这边周一~周六上班时间都没有外网
<gebjgd> GODDOG, 自动共享你的wlan密码
<gebjgd> GODDOG, 谁还敢用  现在手机上就是一个微信了  和家里人都是viber
<GODDOG> 哦 你说那个叫 qqwifi 的东西吗？
<GODDOG> 我没用用过哎
<GODDOG> 可以尝试安装个国际版 或者轻聊版 没有这戏弄不懂的功能吧
<GODDOG> 竟然在搜狗官网下到了一个老版本的输入法
<gebjgd> GODDOG, 直接google拼音
<GODDOG> gebjgd:  用习惯了
<GODDOG>  gebjgd  而且有皮肤 我比较喜欢
<gebjgd> GODDOG, 害怕国内的流氓软件商
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: "勤奋"和"懒惰" : 我们的身体里有"勤奋"和"懒惰"两个小人,我们之所以懒是因为"懒惰"是个勤奋的人,"勤奋"比我们还懒。
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M0B/0B/0F/Cg-4V1JWHQ-IczwaAA0mLfk2wNgAAMY4wBshyIADSZF096.gif 分享图片
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu nfs ip配置问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472241 配置nfs主机地址可以是这样的吗？？还是我要吧主机ip地址设置成和开发板一样的192.168.1.*才可以啊？ zz: ColdWater1994 — 2015-08-16 20:46
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<{ToT}> ...
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • ubuntu办公  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472242 大家好，想咨询朋友们一个问题。我的公司打算办公电脑装ubuntu，想着能一台主机分接两台显示器跟鼠键，然后用不同账号登录给员工使用。不知道这样子能不能实现的？ zz: xugaozhen — 2015-08-16 21:15
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 紧急求助debian远程桌面进不去图形界面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472244 我服务器是debian 8系统。想安装个桌面图形化操作。 安装最小化系统后，执行 安装基本的X系统 # apt-get install x-window-system-core 安装GNOME桌面环境 # apt-get install gnome 然后使用Xmanager Enter
<^k^>  ─> prise 5远程选gnome或者xterm都不行，还是进入到是字符界面 然后我放弃Xmanager，改用VNC apt-ge …
#ubuntu-cn 2016-08-15
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 为何这个在线工具测我的DNS和我系统配置中的DNS不同?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479933 为何这个在线工具测我的DNS和我系统配置中的DNS不同? http://tools.fastweb.com.cn/Index/Diag 结果并非plog显示的,也非dig命令显示的 zz: 科学之子 — 2016-08-15 2:52
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • 诚邀您投票支持中兴手机发布Ubuntu版！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479934 近期中兴手机推出了CSX项目，即邀请用户投票决定他们未来的手机应该是什么配置。所以我写了一份支持其手机安装Ubuntu Touch（Ubuntu Phone）操作系统的建议。见 idea post （英文）。 如
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • dig命令无参数的话就会出错?记得刚装上的时候不是这样啊,难道我记错了?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479935 dig命令无参数的话就会出错?记得刚装上的时候不是这样啊,难道我记错了? 记得第一次执行dig命令不带参数时出来一堆信息 Code: # dig ; <<>> DiG 9.9.
<^k^>  ─> 5-9+deb8u6-Debian <<>> ;; global options: +cmd ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached zz: 科学之子 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 进入系统老是提示“应用程序‘nautilus'让您修改您系统的关键部位”  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479936 请问怎么解决这个问题，本人系统为16.04. zz: Tommygod — 2016-08-15 9:55
<sjd_zeus> test
<ubrl> sjd_zeus:点点点.  10:30
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 苍蝇好吃吗? : 毛毛的父亲从不让孩子在吃饭时时说话。一次吃饭时,父亲见到毛毛很想说话的样子,便对他说:"孩子,你想说什么?""爸爸,苍蝇好吃吗?"毛毛问。"不！ "父亲说,"你干嘛问这个?""刚才您碟子里有一只,您把它咽下去了。"
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 哈哈，这么荒凉  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479939 7位注册用户在线，6个是机器人。 再一看时间，最高在线记录正是8年前的今天啊。 zz: duyanning — 2016-08-15 12:42
<yunfan> imtxc: 你还在ubuntu?
<yunfan> at错了 应该是问 imadper
<MangHuoEr> yunfan: 是啊
<yunfan> MangHuoEr: 那 谁在 混 imagintion?
<yunfan> 就是mips那个后台
<MangHuoEr> yunfan: 不知道啊
<yunfan> MangHuoEr: imgtec
<MangHuoEr> yunfan:  不清楚
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/32334.html 老四 : "勃拉温先生！"邻居生气地喊道:"你的三个捣蛋鬼爬上我的苹果树了。" 勃拉温惊呼:"我的天,我的老四没在那里吗?"
<sjd_zeus> 请问，现在哪个docker管理平台相对成熟些呢
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 寻找Ubuntu 10.04技术支持（杭州）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479940 公司有一个产品使用Ubuntu 10.04。有时候机器会被按电源强制关机。再启动的时候会到Ubuntu系统坏掉。操作系统启动不来，有时候可以使用U盘引导进行修复成功。有时候不行，不管是修复成功
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 另有所用  :    "格林先生,我简直不明白。"医生不满地说:"你总请我给你开安眠药,可你怎么每天深夜还总是泡在酒吧里?""这你就不懂了,这药并不是给我服用的,而是为我妻子准备的。"  
<itcpct> ? 好久没来了 感觉还是有点冷清啊
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 如何隐藏（跳过）GRUB2的引导菜单  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479943 听过GRUB2扫描到有多个启动项的时候就不能开启隐藏引导菜单的命令了。我自己试了一下也确实没成功，我win10+ubuntu双系统，采用rEfind作为引导，但是每次选择Ubuntu后又会转到GRUB2引导，各
<^k^>  ─> 位专家，有没有解决的办法？ zz: lyzdroid — 2016-08-15 21:28
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • /etc/ppp/ip-up.d和/etc/ppp/ip-up区别是什么?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479944 /etc/ppp/ip-up.d和/etc/ppp/ip-up区别是什么? Code: man pppd 只看到有"/etc/ppp/ip-up",而有".d"后缀的却没有在man里看到 zz: 科学之子 — 2016-08-15 21:50
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • BCM4323无线芯片如何驱动？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479945 belkin F7D4101v1 芯片方案：bcm4323 怎么驱动它？ 原厂也没出linux驱动。 zz: tandkzy — 2016-08-15 21:56
<k_> 大家好，请问有哪些好玩的IRC频道可以推荐呢？
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • rabbitvcs在16.4版本上面的安装问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479947 大家有在16上面装过rabbitvcs吗？装了几次一直装不上 不知道是什么问题 ，14上面就能正常安装 zz: oy476597199 — 2016-08-15 22:24
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • rabbitvcs在16.4版本上面的安装问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479948 大家有在16上面装过rabbitvcs吗？装了几次一直装不上 不知道是什么问题 ，14上面就能正常安装 zz: oy476597199 — 2016-08-15 22:30
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab113.21 #1 SMP Wed Mar 23 11:05:25 MSK 2016 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • lubuntu 16.10 进去只有壁纸，LXDE桌面正常  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479949 lightdm[3815]: Oops, secure memory pool already initialized Aug 16 04:02:01 systemd[1]: Starting Stop ureadahead data collection... Aug 16 04:02:01 systemd[1]: Started Stop ureadahead data collection. Aug 16 04:02:01 org.gtk.vfs.Daemon[38
<^k^>  ─> 47]: A connection to the bus can't be made Aug 16 04:02:01 systemd[1]: Started Session c4 of user . Aug 16 04:02:02 o …
<Gstelo> good morning
<Gstelo> 有人在吗
<ubrl> Gstelo:点点点.  07:59
#ubuntu-cn 2016-08-16
<Gstelo> 哇
<Gstelo> 开心
<Gstelo> 第二次用irc  不怎么会用
<Gstelo> 能提供些别的频道吗
<gfxmode> Gstelo: #archlinux-cn
<gfxmode> 这个频道机器人少  我感觉安静一些 :-)
<Gstelo> 机器人是怎么回事
<gfxmode> Gstelo: ^k^ 这个
<Gstelo> 啊 没遇到过 暂时
<Gstelo> 用IRC太少了
<Gstelo> 这东西好不好玩
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • DELL XPS 8900 安装win10和Ubuntu14.0.4，安装Ubuntu时找不到硬盘  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479950 DELL XPS 8900自带win10，现搭建win10和Ubuntu双系统，压缩出195G未分配空间准备给Ubuntu，在安装到第四步时，找不到硬盘分区，网上查到电脑是固态和机械硬盘虚拟raid，
<^k^>  ─> 向大神求助！ zz: luningxia — 2016-08-16 9:58
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<IsoaSFlus> 请问qt写的程序如何在应用中获取root权限?
<^k^> 新  屏幕抓图 • 扔给你一个相对完善的mac主题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479953 说明：所有文件取自macbuntu主题，将添加到ubuntu16.10私人打包版软件源中。 http://pan.baidu.com/s/1qYpLjPy zz: zrqlx126 — 2016-08-16 12:33
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu中文衍生版 • lubuntu14.04如何定义快捷键启动程序  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479954 lbuntu14.04如何定义一个快捷键，比如按f2键启动一个用户程序，在xubuntu中有快捷键定义工具，在lbuntu中没有找到，请教如何定义？ zz: wfwjp — 2016-08-16 13:03
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 求助：采用GIT方法安装软件后出现的错误提示。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479955 系统环境：ubuntu14.04 使用命令git clone https://github.com/deltaxflux/fluxion.git 安装这个软件 在使用过程中出现如下提示，说我有很多东西没有安装，应该如何解决。 见下图。
<^k^>  ─> 选区_075.png zz: 九天星 — 2016-08-16 13:36
<Niac> ¶¼ÊÇ×Ô¼º´î½¨vpn£¿»¹ÊÇÖ±½ÓÂòvpn·þÎñ£¿
<^k^> Niac say: 都是自己搭建vpn？还是直接买vpn服务？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<Niac> ÓÐʲôÍƼöµÄû
<^k^> Niac say: 有什么推荐的没 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • ubuntu16.04 登陆后鼠标失效  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479956 在ubuntu16.04 的登陆页面，鼠标是可以使用的。但是一旦登陆进去了，鼠标瞬间就失效了。我换成舍友的游戏鼠标却都可以使用，很奇怪。 我感觉是不是usb驱动不兼容的问题，本来想重装一下usb驱
<^k^>  ─> 动的，但是搜了一下网上好像没有这样的教程。请大神指教，谢谢！ zz: zhb_edward — 2016- …
<zhsj> 这个bot竟然还能翻译gb2312....
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 如何在ubuntu14.04.5上在图形界面登录前运行.sh脚本？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479957 使用版本ubuntu14.04.5；因系统需要在图形界面登录前运行一个脚本，请教如何实现。 zz: jackass1 — 2016-08-16 15:17
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 如何在ubuntu14.04.5上在图形界面登录前运行.sh脚本？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479964 使用版本ubuntu14.04.5；因系统需要在图形界面登录前运行一个脚本，请教如何实现。 zz: jackass1 — 2016-08-16 15:20
 * osmc 
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 系统时间  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479965 windows10 和 ubuntu16.04 双系统，回到windows系统时间错误，怎么解决？ zz: iso168 — 2016-08-16 15:31
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 系统时间  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479966 windows10 和 ubuntu16.04 双系统，回到windows系统时间错误，怎么解决？ zz: iso168 — 2016-08-16 15:33
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 14.04升级16.04之后，update出现异常  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479967 2016-08-16 15-32-59屏幕截图.png 闲话少说，我前几天把用的没有问题的14.04升级到16.04，然后顺利升级之后，发现update的时候，出现gpg错误，百度了很久，都是说导入公钥什么的，然而我真心
<IsoaSFlus> 下午好。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 咋一个人都没有。。。
<IsoaSFlus> ..
<IsoaSFlus> 算了吃饭去了
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 不能播放flash？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479969 ubuntu12.04 lts flash，deb软件包命令？ zz: ubuntukl — 2016-08-16 17:21
<IsoaSFlus> 。
<IsoaSFlus> .
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 不能播放网站flash？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479969 ubuntu12.04 lts flash，deb软件包命令？ zz: ubuntukl — 2016-08-16 17:21
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 子错父之过 : 小学教师认为多多太过分了,便决定给多多的家长打电话:"喂！是小多多的妈妈吗?我是多多的老师！太太,我再也容忍不下去了您的儿子了。开始时,您的儿子不过是抹抹口红,而现在,他每天装扮成女人上学！ " "啊！天呐,"妈妈说,"他还在翻他爸爸的衣服。
<^k^>  ─> "
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab113.21 #1 SMP Wed Mar 23 11:05:25 MSK 2016 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab113.21 #1 SMP Wed Mar 23 11:05:25 MSK 2016 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 重装系统后无法检测到无线网卡  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479973 如题。求解决办法。再次重装系统不算。 zz: 金玉满堂 — 2016-08-17 0:53
#ubuntu-cn 2016-08-17
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 安装更新后网卡声卡失效  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479974 机型： dell xps13 开发者版本（自带ubuntu 14.04) 我是学生，之前一直用的mac，但是要学linux系统编程就买了这个电脑作为学习用，所以对ubuntu非常不熟悉。今天系统自带的软件中心发了一个更新推送
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 新人继续求教关于语言支持  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479975 Linux Mint 18，信息如下： sudo apt-get dist-upgrade 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 正在计算更新... 完成 下列软件包将被升级： base-files 升级
<^k^>  ─> 了 1 个软件包，新安装了 0 个软件包，要卸载 0 个软件包，有 0 个软件包未被升级。 需 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 一模一样 :     老师看了大强的作文,生气地问:"大强,你写的作文《春游》怎么和大刚写的一个字都不差呀。"     "老师,那天我和大刚一直在一起,没有分开过呀！ "大强回答。
<IsoaSFlus> ...
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • archlinux开机启动慢，A Start Job For....  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479979 最近开机突然变慢了，仔细看了下启动过程，最后会有个启动任务，大约要1分半，提示字样如下： Quote: a start job for sys-subsystem-net-device .... 初步判断和网络有关，但没动过网络设置
<IsoaSFlus> 你们的gnome能使用fcitx吗
<IsoaSFlus> 为什么我在gnome下，qt编写的应用都使用不了fcitx，unity不会
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • VMware NAT模式无法上网  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479980 电脑自身安装的ubuntu16.04，在VMware下安装win7虚拟机，选择NAT模式，结果win7无法上网，请问该怎么解决？ zz: gxx_doraemon — 2016-08-17 13:20
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • Ethernetwork 不能使用  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479981 我的笔记本是x200, 原来是ubuntu14.04后来升级到ubuntu16.04后，有线网络不能用了，只能用无线wifi上网，不过有的时候又能用，请各位大神帮忙，我的是出现了硬件问题还是驱动有问题，还是本来ubuntu
<^k^>  ─> 16.04就有这个问题？ uname -a Linux linger-x200 4.4.0-34-generic #53-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 27 16:06:39 UTC 2016 x8 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • Ethernetwork 不能使用  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479982 我的笔记本是x200, 原来是ubuntu14.04后来升级到ubuntu16.04后，有线网络不能用了，只能用无线wifi上网，不过有的时候又能用，请各位大神帮忙，我的是出现了硬件问题还是驱动有问题，还是本来ubuntu
<^k^>  ─> 16.04就有这个问题？ uname -a Linux linger-x200 4.4.0-34-generic #53-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 27 16:06:39 UTC 2016 x8 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • Ethernetwork 不能使用  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479983 我的笔记本是x200, 原来是ubuntu14.04后来升级到ubuntu16.04后，有线网络不能用了，只能用无线wifi上网，不过有的时候又能用，请各位大神帮忙，我的是出现了硬件问题还是驱动有问题，还是本来ubuntu
<^k^>  ─> 16.04就有这个问题？ uname -a Linux linger-x200 4.4.0-34-generic #53-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 27 16:06:39 UTC 2016 x8 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • UBUNTU下的图片EXIF信息查看软件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479985 求助：在UBUNTU下有图片EXIF信息的查看工具么？ zz: 九天星 — 2016-08-17 14:47
<^k^> 新  软件推荐 • 录制视频组件？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479986 用户在电脑上所有操作，在后台自动录制下来，并制作成视频。 zz: ubuntukl — 2016-08-17 15:27
<^k^> 新  软件推荐 • ne the nice editor 命令行下好用的文本编辑器  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479987 说起linux下的命令行文本编辑器，马上想到的是vim和emacs。然而这两个学习起来很有难度，并且过段儿时间会忘记。然后，就会有人说起nano，可是太简陋了。 有没有像gedit一样运行于
<^k^>  ─> 命令行的编辑器呢？ 这就是ne ，the nice editor http://vigna.di.unimi.it/ 其实和dos时代的turbo系列 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M01/0A/0F/Cg-4WVI2nNyIXVD3AADdbJt9VW4AALrEwDZIAQAAN2E095.jpg 拾荒大叔带的两位好帮手
<AndChat|9081> Hello
<ubrl> AndChat|9081:点点点.  19:56
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 女人不长胡子 : 妻子:"喂,听说男人们秃顶,是因为用脑过度,是这样吗?" 丈夫:"是呀！女人不长胡子,正是因为整天喋喋不休,下颚运动过度的缘故。"
<oy> 大家好咯
<ubrl> oy:点点点.  01:08
<oy> 哈哈
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • 求用playonlinux来wine腾讯对战平台玩星际1  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479994 linux下太无聊了，星际1对配置不高了，就是对战平台无法wine,能安装，但点击无反应 zz: tor — 2016-08-18 5:24
#ubuntu-cn 2016-08-18
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu国外衍生版 • Linux Mint 18挂载widnows分区的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479997 Linux Mint 18安装完以后，以前NTFS分区是点击自动挂载自动打开的。不知道从什么时候开始打不开了。菜鸟无计可施，来论坛里求助。点击NTFS分区出现以下提示： 2016-08-18 09-10-35屏幕截图.p
<^k^>  ─> ng zz: 沉沦的菩提 — 2016-08-18 9:14
<yunfan> rtl8187 有没有什么烂大街的usb网卡
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • ubuntu14图形界面假死  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479998 电脑是thinkpadT400, 3g内存，双核1.8g，一开机刚开始没什么问题，可是点着点着桌面点不动了。 我开了top，看到在卡死的时候cpu占用很低，内存也很低，卡死的界面可以用alt f4关掉，也可以用alt tab切
<^k^>  ─> 换多个窗口。 reboot后点几下又是这样。 怎么解决? . zz: impig33 — 2016-08-18 10:10
<onlylove> yunfan: 有，蹭网卡（卡皇）基本都是rtl8187
<yunfan> onlylove: 便宜的呢 你为毛在这里回复我而不在那个频道
<onlylove> yunfan: 卡皇能贵到哪里去，基本都是天线钱，我刚好看到这个频道而已
<onlylove> yunfan: 这几天好不容易把flask和rails的tutorial看完，一点头绪都没，如果离开guide
<yunfan> onlylove: 30快左右的有么
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu14.04 登录图形界面后显示问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479999 使用版本ubuntu14.04.5 内核：4.4.0-31-generic 问题情况：在登录图形界面后拔掉vga显示线后过了10分钟之后再插上，导致无法显示图形界面，键盘鼠标有反应（num lock键有反应）；alt+ctrl+f1能进入
<^k^>  ─> tty1，请问如何修复此问题？ zz: jackass1 — 2016-08-18 11:12
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • MATLAB for linux  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480000 互联网找了半天，还是没找到matlab for linux 破解版， 只找到一个，为什么会有俩个文件？下载完成再合并？ http://pan.baidu.com/s/1mhQkVzE 现在只好无奈当伸手党 我只是想找一个破解版，附上比较详细的说明…
<^k^>  ─> … 要求好像有点高。 先谢谢和各位大神了，有急用，我要补考，当时只顾学python开发去 …
<fivesheep_> freeflying: 候总
<IsoaSFlus> 哇，活人
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 化石你好
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 同好
<afsto> .
<IsoaSFlus> imadper苣苣怎么这几天没见到了
<jackqt> join pocoo
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 求Ubuntu16.04版本USB3.0驱动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480001 [size=150][b]求Ubun tu16.04版本USB3.0驱动。和如何安装USB3.0驱动，谢谢各位大神！！ [/size][/b] zz: lwbfeixiang321 — 2016-08-18 14:56
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • CentOS 7将system-config-*移动到gnome-control-center去了？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480002 据说CentOS7已经将system-config-*移动到gnome-control-center中去了，由于我的CentOS 7没有安装X11，因此我在另一台电脑用SSH启动CentOS7主机上的图形化程序。system-config-kdump这样的程
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<lrvy_> exit
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 求助Ubuntu14.04LTS外接显示器分辨率低，桌面显示不全的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480004 手头有一个闲置的显示器，想平常使用的时候把笔记本接上外接的显示器。现在的问题是，显示器是比较老的显示器，最大支持的分辨率是1440*900(16:10)，而笔
<IsoaSFlus> 。
<IsoaSFlus> 有
<IsoaSFlus> æ´»
<IsoaSFlus> 人
<IsoaSFlus> 吗
<gebjgd> IsoaSFlus, 你猜
<IsoaSFlus> gebjgd: 我猜没有
<gebjgd> 好棒
<IsoaSFlus> gebjgd: 棒啥
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 治疗 : 杰克意外受伤,住进医院。妻子去看他,他强烈地亲吻着妻子。恰好有位护士走进房间,见状马上回身把门带上。结果,这次探访的时间很长,谁也没有进来打忧。他们觉得很奇怪,直到妻子打开门时才明白,原来门上挂着块牌子,上面写道:"正在治疗,闲人免进。" 
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • ntpdate提示"no server suitable for synchronization found"?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480005 ntpdate提示"no server suitable for synchronization found"? 是服务器太忙的关系吗?多尝试几次就成功了 另外: http://www.pool.ntp.org/zone/cn 里面的红色负数是什么意思? zz: 科学之子 — 2016-08-18 1
<^k^>  ─> 9:34
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 食人族父子打猎 : 食人族父子打猎,其子擒一瘦子,其父曰:放,没肉！其子又擒一胖子,其父曰:放,太腻！其子又擒一美女,其父曰:带回家,晚上把你妈吃了！
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • adjtime之类的系统调用的实现代码从哪里找?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480007 adjtime之类的系统调用的实现代码从哪里找? zz: 科学之子 — 2016-08-18 21:54
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab113.21 #1 SMP Wed Mar 23 11:05:25 MSK 2016 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 新  游戏和游戏模拟器 • 这是什么问题？编译安装advancemame-1.4  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480011 make obj/mame/linux/blend/advmame obj/mame/linux/blend/advance/sdl/ssdl.o：在函数‘soundb_sdl_init’中： ssdl.c:(.text+0x121)：对‘os_internal_sdl_get’未定义的引用 obj/mame/linux/blend/advance/sdl/msdl.o：在函数
<^k^>  ─> ‘mouseb_sdl_init’中： msdl.c:(.text+0xe3)：对‘os_internal_sdl_get’未定义的引用 obj/mame/linux/blend …
#ubuntu-cn 2016-08-19
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • dns问题 hosts修改 网络连接  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480012 环境: >系统：ubuntu 16.04 LTS 64位 >硬件：ThinkPad T440p >网络：家用普通路由器，联通网络 问题： 1. github连接不上，报错 can't resolve host:github.com 2. 一个sudo 命令要很久才会出现提示输入密码，而
<^k^>  ─> 且报错 sudo: unable to resolve host pc-t440p: Connection timed out 3. sudo apt-get update 无法成功完成，软 …
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 双系统windows删除卷影响ubuntu  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480013 囧，先前声音无线问题没解决，现在又手贱了。。。 原本是双系统Windows+Ubuntu（一块磁盘：C盘+E盘+ubuntu的四个分区） 手贱把E盘删除了，结果ubuntu的第一个分区无法识别了（好像是根目录？） 现
<^k^>  ─> 在每次都需要重新指定grub的root和prefix，windows还能进去，但ubuntu无法进入，说UUID不存在 …
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 双系统windows删除卷影响ubuntu  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480014 囧，先前声音无线问题没解决，现在又手贱了。。。 原本是双系统Windows+Ubuntu（一块磁盘：C盘+E盘+ubuntu的四个分区） 手贱把E盘删除了，结果ubuntu的第一个分区无法识别了（好像是根目录？） 现
<^k^>  ─> 在每次都需要重新指定grub的root和prefix，windows还能进去，但ubuntu无法进入，说UUID不存在 …
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 双系统windows删除卷影响ubuntu  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480015 囧，先前声音无线问题没解决，现在又手贱了。。。 原本是双系统Windows+Ubuntu（一块磁盘：C盘+E盘+ubuntu的四个分区） 手贱把E盘删除了，结果ubuntu的第一个分区无法识别了（好像是根目录？） 现
<^k^>  ─> 在每次都需要重新指定grub的root和prefix，windows还能进去，但ubuntu无法进入，说UUID不存在 …
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 如果源码包里包含多个deb包,如何只构建我想要的?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480016 如果源码包里包含多个deb包,如何只构建我想要的? 比如"apt-get source ntpdate",下载下来一堆的ntp相关程序的源码 但我只想构建一个ntpdate包,如何操作? 我进行了简单的搜索,找到
<^k^>  ─> 的都是一样的方法 zz: 科学之子 — 2016-08-19 8:58
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 神奇的经历 : 一天,迈克对托尼说:"我经常一觉醒来,发现自己身边坐着一个美女。" 托尼听了以后,十分羡慕,央求道:"你教教我吧,怎样才会有这样神奇的经历呢?" 迈克微笑着说:"你在地铁里找一张没有人坐的,醒来之后,就总能遇见这样的事了。"
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • Ubuntu16.04 Wifi图标显示强度很弱问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480017 实际信号正常，但显示的都是非常弱的，如下图，如何解决？ 2016-08-19 12-34-31屏幕截图.png zz: grade1 — 2016-08-19 12:55
 * harajuku 求小米手环2的F码
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • ntpdate貌似有个Bug,但源代码里看不出来?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480018 ntpdate貌似有个Bug,但源代码里看不出来? 触发Bug的命令: Code: date -s @$((`date +%s` +100000)); ./ntpdate  -p 1 cn.pool.ntp.org 但代码逻辑上貌似没有问题? ntpdate.c代码: Code:    if (always_step) {       
<^k^>  ─> dostep = 1;    } else if (never_step) {       dostep = 0;    } else {       absoffset = server->soffset; …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 今天16.04更新之后JetBrains系列的IDE无法使用中文输入法  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480019 Code: 2016-08-19 12:03:08 status half-installed libapparmor1:amd64 2.10.95-0ubuntu2 2016-08-19 12:03:08 status half-installed libapparmor1:amd64 2.10.95-0ubuntu2 2016-08-19 12:03:08 status installed libc-bin:amd64
<^k^>  ─> 2.23-0ubuntu3 2016-08-19 12:03:08 status installed libapparmor1:amd64 2.10.95-0ubuntu2.2 2016-08-19 12:03:09 status …
 * harajuku 求小米手环2的F码
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
 * harajuku 求小米手环2的F码
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 关于plank的一个小问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480020 安装完plank后，如何让它开机自启动？？？？？ zz: root0er — 2016-08-19 16:45
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
#ubuntu-cn 2016-08-20
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu16.04字符界面中，如何更改分辨率1366x768?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480022 在vmware workstation 12 pro上，安装了ubuntu16.04，更改成开机默认进入字符界面后, 根据网上之前ubuntu版本的资料，尝试了以下的方法和步骤，但是字符界面的分辨率还是800x600。
<^k^>  ─> 已尝试过的步骤： 1,修改/etc/default/grub文件中的GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT和GRUB_GFXMODE： GRUB_CMD …
<IsoaSFlus> 辣鸡管理，我要吃59秒的禁言套餐╮(╯▽╰)╭
<IsoaSFlus> StarBrilliant: 苣苣，比利弹现在是不是不能用了。。。
<AndChat|9081> Test
<ubrl> AndChat|9081:点点点.  11:47
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • OSD 歌词显示插件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480023 这个插件很好，但是支持AUDACIOUS2.3的版本不好找，终于找到了，保存一下。 zz: 5skyboy — 2016-08-20 12:04
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/34989.html 我还剩着呢 : 今天闺密对我嚎啕大哭,问其原因。 答:连我妈都二婚了,我还剩着呢！
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • gvfsd-smb-browse占用CPU  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480026 问题： 不知进行什么操作后（可能是与文件，磁盘相关），便出现了进程 Code: gvfsd-smb-browse ，战胜CPU25%，应该是四线程把其中的一个全部占用了。 在网上也找了些方法，但无奈有些看不明白，特
<^k^>  ─> 来请教，望指出明确详细的原因和解决方法，谢谢。 环境： Ubuntu 16.04 LTS ThinkPad T440p，无 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • gvfsd-smb-browse占用CPU  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480027 问题： 不知进行什么操作后（可能是与文件，磁盘相关），便出现了进程 Code: gvfsd-smb-browse ，战胜CPU25%，应该是四线程把其中的一个全部占用了。 在网上也找了些方法，但无奈有些看不明白，特
<^k^>  ─> 来请教，望指出明确详细的原因和解决方法，谢谢。 环境： Ubuntu 16.04 LTS ThinkPad T440p，无 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • gvfsd-smb-browse占用CPU  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480028 问题： 不知进行什么操作后（可能是与文件，磁盘相关），便出现了进程 Code: gvfsd-smb-browse ，占用CPU25%，应该是四线程把其中的一个全部占用了。 在网上也找了些方法，但无奈有些看不明白，特
<^k^>  ─> 来请教，望指出明确详细的原因和解决方法，谢谢。 环境： Ubuntu 16.04 LTS ThinkPad T440p，无 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • gvfsd-smb-browse占用CPU  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480030 问题： 不知进行什么操作后（可能是与文件，磁盘相关），便出现了进程 Code: gvfsd-smb-browse ，占用CPU25%，应该是四线程把其中的一个全部占用了。 在网上也找了些方法，但无奈有些看不明白，特来
<^k^> 新  Kubuntu • 请教一个KDE平台关系的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480032 本人装了openSUSE 42.1 KDE桌面系统，在应用程序的关于里面看到“KDE桌面环境 平台版本 4.14.18”，在系统-KInfoCenter里面看到 KDE Plasma版本 5.5.5。 我想请教一下，KDE桌面到底是版本4还是版本5呢？ 上面描述
<^k^>  ─> 的平台版本和Plasma版本到底有什么关系和区别呢？谢谢！ zz: cflo-ve — 2016-08-20 15:01
<kevin> ？？？？？？？
<IsoaSFlus> ！！！！！！！
<Guest46097> 请问有人用过校园网安朗认证aecium吗？
<IsoaSFlus> 没有
<IsoaSFlus> 这个频道除了我都是机器人
<Guest46097> 。。。。
<Guest46097> 第一次
<Guest46097> 来这里
<IsoaSFlus> 不信你等着，除了我以为不会有人回你
<IsoaSFlus> *以外
<Guest46097> 这就很尴尬了
<Guest46097> 求大神帮帮我啊
<Guest46097> 被校园网认证累哭了  有偿求帮助
<IsoaSFlus> 你大几啊
<Guest46097> ‘大二’
<IsoaSFlus> 我也大二
<IsoaSFlus> 不对。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 你研究生?
<Guest46097> 好吧  我们学校比较坑
<Guest46097> 没有‘我才大二’
<IsoaSFlus> 为什么打引号。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 你在国外?
<Guest46097> ubuntu自动加的
<IsoaSFlus> 额。。。
<Guest46097> china
<Guest46097> 你能搞定吗
<IsoaSFlus> 不能。。。我们学校没有那种麻烦的东西
<IsoaSFlus> 直接pppoe拨号就能上网了
<StarBrilliant> IsoaSFlus: 用 --source flvcd
<StarBrilliant> 暂时用这个
<StarBrilliant> 直到新 key 被人破解
<IsoaSFlus> StarBrilliant: 破解key的工作是贝宁苣苣在做么
<StarBrilliant> IsoaSFlus: 嗯
<IsoaSFlus> StarBrilliant: 苣苣加油
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 赚钱有术 : 两个朋友偶遇。一位说:"你现在这么富,从哪儿搞到的钱?"另一位说:"简单之极,我和一个有钱人结成了合作伙伴:他有钱,我有赚钱的经验。""那么后来呢?""后来就变成了我有钱,他有赚钱的经验。"
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 死猫,你要谋杀我啊 : 最近天气冷,猫总在床上睡。昨天晚上做梦被人掐脖子,呼吸极度困难,感觉快要归西的时候醒了。 发现我家的猫身体承弧形像个围脖一样压在我脖子上呼呼大睡！我靠给你养这么肥不是用来谋杀我的啊！！！
<^k^> 新  软件/网站开发 • 本人用c写了个字符界面的游戏,请帮忙看一下哪里错了，谢谢。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480033 费了半天劲写了个字符界面的游戏。 这个游戏有两个职业 武士和魔法师，具体细节在程序中的两个 printf里（“//开场白”的下面）。 帮忙看看哪里错了？
<^k^>  ─> 谢谢 Code: #include<stdio.h> #include<stdlib.h> #include<time.h> #include<stdbool.h> int main() {    int hp_playe …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 一毛钱的爱 : "你有多爱我?""一毛钱之多。""只有这么一点么?""一毛钱不就是'十分'吗?"
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 刚装16.04不久，遇到这些问题无法解决，求教！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480038 1：电脑以办公为主。但时常用到扫描仪。但发现扫描易有一个canon的来源，想换掉，却换不掉。有什么办法可以重新添加扫描仪呢？如下图 2：安装了conky，随机启动却
<^k^>  ─> 发现不能全屏，左右两边可以被拉动。拉到全屏就位置正常，启动后又是左右无法全屏， …
#ubuntu-cn 2016-08-21
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 刚安装的16.04遇到的问题，请大神指教。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480039 1：电脑以办公为主。但时常用到扫描仪。但发现扫描易有一个canon的来源，想换掉，却换不掉。有什么办法可以重新添加扫描仪呢？如下图 2：安装了conky，随机启动却发现不
<^k^>  ─> 能全屏，左右两边可以被拉动。拉到全屏就位置正常，启动后又是左右无法全屏，一些显 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 安装的16.04三天了遇到如下问题解决不了，请大神赐教  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480040 电脑是用来办公的，所以打印机、扫描仪是必不可少的。 1：打印机是可以用了，但是扫描仪不能用，添加不了，看首选项里面的来源是一个加能的名称。可是删
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • ubuntu DNS server问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480041 我在局域网中建立了一台Ubuntu DNS server，在用nslookup测试时，正向解析一直显示server can not find cloudshiled.com: refused; 反向解析测试时，server can not find ....NXDOMAIN; 我现在不确定的是因为什么？因为我的域名
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0B/0A/0F/Cg-4WlI2nLmIO2CjAALQAXgwqiEAALrEQNZ_CMAAtAZ989.jpg 这两兄弟的名字亮了
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 在initial ramdisk的时候 屏幕会刷一堆乱码(方块?)出来是什么问题?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480042 刷完后打印启动信息就又正常了.. ubuntu server 16, intel N3150准系统.. zz: fcymk2 — 2016-08-21 14:47
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 在initial ramdisk的时候 屏幕会刷一堆乱码(方块?)出来是什么问题?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480043 刷完后打印启动信息就又正常了.. ubuntu server 16, intel N3150准系统.. zz: fcymk2 — 2016-08-21 15:02
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 在initial ramdisk的时候 屏幕会刷一堆乱码(方块?)出来是什么问题?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480044 刷完后打印启动信息就又正常了.. ubuntu server 16, intel N3150准系统.. zz: fcymk2 — 2016-08-21 15:10
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 在initial ramdisk的时候 屏幕会刷一堆乱码(方块?)出来是什么问题?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480045 刷完后打印启动信息就又正常了.. ubuntu server 16, intel N3150准系统.. zz: fcymk2 — 2016-08-21 15:12
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • sudo apt-get update 无法执行  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480048 大家好， RT,但是弹出来以下提示： E: Malformed line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ros-latest.list (dist parse)， 我在网上找了一下，有说用rm删除的，但是也不管用，还有说用gedit编辑的，但是我不
<^k^>  ─> 知道正确的文本应该是怎么样的啊 求问各位大神，这个问题应该怎么处理？ 谢谢了 zz: ha …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • sudo apt-get update 无法执行  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480052 大家好， RT,但是弹出来以下提示： E: Malformed line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ros-latest.list (dist parse)， 我在网上找了一下，有说用rm删除的，但是也不管用，还有说用gedit编辑的，但是我不知
<^k^>  ─> 道正确的文本应该是怎么样的啊 求问各位大神，这个问题应该怎么处理？ 谢谢了 zz: ham …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/30435.html 一句话让女神脱衣服 : "我曾经因为一句话让女神脱衣服了！" "哇！这么厉害！你说的什么?" 我说:在吗? 她说:在,呵呵,去洗澡了。
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • Debian 8.4 Iceweasel（Firefox）输入网址就卡死的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480053 Debian 8.4的Iceweasel浏览器，一输入网址就卡死。 zz: manami5 — 2016-08-21 19:46
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 如何手动安装ubuntu并且设置成加密的lvm  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480054 是这样的，我电脑上的硬盘有500G，其中一半装着windows，另一半被我分出来安装ubuntu ubuntu本身有加密整个安装分区并且同时使用lvm的选项，但是需要清除整个硬盘来安装 所以我想
<^k^>  ─> 能不能手动设置在空白分区加密安装ubuntu同时使用lvm 虽然一般使用的情况下不用搞的这 …
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab113.21 #1 SMP Wed Mar 23 11:05:25 MSK 2016 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
#ubuntu-cn 2017-08-14
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 组装的凑合 : 甲:"芳芳,你找对象要什么条件?"乙:"尽量找个外国佬。"甲:"如果找不到,找个华侨行不行?"乙:"可以。"甲:"如果华侨也找不到呢?"乙:"原装的没有,组装的也凑合。"
<Isolde> 早上好
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 把你的良心称一称 : 城里有一个奸商卖肉总是缺斤短两的。一天,阿凡提又来买肉,他又少给了阿凡提半斤多肉。阿凡提气得来找他质问:"喂！你怎么又少给了我半斤肉?""不可能,我这杆秤是独一无二的准星秤。"奸商争辩道。"那好,就请你用这杆独一无二的准星秤一秤你的良心
<^k^>  ─> 吧！ "阿凡提说。  
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu14.04安装boost库出现问题，求助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484895 首先感谢各位，问题如下 hcty@hcty-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install libboost-all-dev 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 有一些软件包无法被安装
<^k^>  ─> 。如果您用的是 unstable 发行版，这也许是 因为系统无法达到您要求的状态造成的。该版 …
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • N专有驱动如何开启vsync？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484916 笔记本双显卡，系统ubuntu17.04 安装了N卡的官方驱动，在驱动中禁用了intel集显，只用N卡。 但是跑glxgears，简直就像疯了一样，能有5000fps，最关键的是glxgears程序一开始就提示 “Running synchronized t
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • [已解决] N专有驱动如何开启vsync？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484916 笔记本双显卡，系统ubuntu17.04 安装了N卡的官方驱动，在驱动中禁用了intel集显，只用N卡。 但是跑glxgears，简直就像疯了一样，能有5000fps，最关键的是glxgears程序一开始就提示 “Running sy
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 母牛 : 农场收割时临时雇了位年轻的卡车司机帮忙。我们告诉他要选定一个陆标,以便辨认去农场的岔道。他第一天上工,头两次往返农场都很顺当,第三次却迷了路。 "你没有选定什么标志好让你记得在哪儿转弯吗?"我问那司机。 "有哇～"他回答,"不过那些母牛都走了……"
<^k^>  ─>
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu VPS • [请教]VPN认证及连接状态的相关系统日志和管理建议  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484919 在下是新人，才学会搭建VPS (基于OpenSwan和XL2TPD等开源功能模块)。 请教各位高手：L2TP VPN连接认证(authentication)时的相关系统日志和认证成功后建立的session状态的系统日志缺省
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 17.10 • 求助：系统重启后默认静音无法开启，系统没有声音  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484920 重启之前正在装东西，然后想要打字到时候发现中文输入法（系统默认到中文输入法，没装第三方）不能调用出来李，我就重启了（结束安装了）。 然后输入密码进入系统
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 17.10 • 求助：系统重启后默认静音无法开启，系统没有声音  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484921 重启之前正在装东西，然后想要打字到时候发现中文输入法（系统默认到中文输入法，没装第三方）不能调用出来李，我就重启了（结束安装了）。 然后输入密码进入系统
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 新手求问：终端命令行出现>这个符号是什么意思，也不知道怎么查这个符号的文档  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484923 好像是输错了某个命令后出现的： > > > > 类似这样的 统计信息: 发表于 由 Citron — 2017-08-14 18:55
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M02/0A/0F/Cg-4WVI2nUWISUn9AADGNyfiXDEAALrFAJtO3kAAMZP980.jpg 同意情人节一个人过的童鞋举手!
<WeiJing> 。。。
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 16.04 LST安装完无法进入，是显卡问题吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484925 使用U盘安装Ubuntu，安装完毕后卡在开机Logo处了， 随后尝试了 nomodeset 指令 还是不行， nomodeset.png 现在卡在输入密码之后的 nvme0n1p3 画面里了 nvme0n1p3.png 然后在Ubuntu高级菜单选择 re
#ubuntu-cn 2017-08-15
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/17837.html 屎尿屁 : 两文官和一武官在聊天,文官想捉弄一下武官,说每人要对一对联,标题要同一字头或一字旁.一文官说,三宝盖官宦家,三丝镐绸缎纱,只有官宦家才能穿上绸缎纱。二文官说；三草头芙蓉花,三女旁姐妹妈,没有姐妹妈绣不出芙蓉
<alexxey> 三尸头屎尿屁，三人旁你们仨，除非你们仨吃不得屎尿屁
<io> 请问有人做过公私钥密认证么
<io> ca是在server端没
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • ubuntu使用prime关闭n卡以后还能使用GPU加速深度学习运算吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484926 我电脑是ubuntu14.04，因为知道ubuntu系统性n卡放热太大，怕烧坏硬件。所以就用bumblebee把n卡关了。使用的集成显卡，现在想安装深度学习框架，想重新安装n卡
<^k^>  ─> 的prime显卡管理器，在使用caffe或者tensorflow的时候再打开n卡。不知道这样能不能运行程序 …
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • ubuntu16.04 server DNS设置  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484927 我的服务器是DHCP方式上网的，DNS也是自动获取的，服务器给了我三个DNS： # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8) # DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN nameserver 2
<tenzu> 卧槽，无意中进来了
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 苏小妹   : 有一天,苏小妹侧睡在牙床上看书,突然鲁直来访,苏小妹还没有来得及起身,鲁直就进来了并打趣说:仕女侧卧,横口竖口,竖口横口。苏小妹知道是在调侃她,情急间看见鲁直正得意的弯腰拿一座桩要坐下,苏小妹灵机一动说道:和尚倒挂,上头下头,下头上头。   
<^k^>  ─>
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • Ubuntu is running in low-grapnics mode  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484928 我想改用户名，就按照百度的方法https://zhidao.baidu.com/question/1689685657777000028.html 想用root登录，结果现在一打开就出现Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode的提示，在 "What would you like to
<^k^>  ─> do?" 我选了 "Run in low-graphics mode for just one session" 点了 "OK"，然后 "Stand by one minute while the di …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484928 我想改用户名，就按照百度的方法https://zhidao.baidu.com/question/1689685657777000028.html 想用root登录， 重要的是结果，结果是现在一开机就出现Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode的提示，在
<^k^>  ─> "What would you like to do?" 我选了 "Run in low-graphics mode for just one session" 点了 "OK"，然后 "Stand b …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 17.10 • 请问怎么安装cuda8呀？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484929 原本安装成功过一次（deb安装方式，runfile安装提示nvidia driver安装失败，当然了单独安装nvidia-375是成功的） 不过后来不知道什么原因，重启之后，就没办法控制声音了，只能用命令行调节。 所以我就又
<^k^>  ─> 重做了。 但是现在装了两次，都不成功 第二次直接导致开机黑屏+闪屏进不去系统了 第 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • linux mint系统下怎么安装usb无线网卡驱动？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484930 Quote: 我家路由器在我爸妈房间，我现在想在自己房间装个路由器，房间有一个电话线插口，但是我的房间距离路由器比较远，所以我从这个路由器接出我房间，网
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • linux mint系统下怎么安装usb无线网卡驱动？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484932 Quote: 我家路由器在我爸妈房间，我现在想在自己房间装个路由器，房间有一个电话线插口，但是我的房间距离路由器比较远，所以我从这个路由器接出我房间，网线太长啦，不
<^k^>  ─> 行，没办法啦，只有无线网卡，已经插上啦，但是ubuntu怎么连接wifie？新装的ubuntu17，但 …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • linux mint系统下怎么安装usb无线网卡驱动？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484933 Quote: 我家路由器在我爸妈房间，我现在想在自己房间装个路由器，房间有一个电话线插口，但是我的房间距离路由器比较远，所以我从这个路由器接出我房间，网线太长啦，不
<^k^>  ─> 行，没办法啦，只有无线网卡，已经插上啦，但是ubuntu怎么连接wifie？新装的ubuntu17，但 …
#ubuntu-cn 2017-08-16
<kingbo> hi
<ubrl> kingbo:点点点.  08:39
<sjd_zeus> test
<ubrl> sjd_zeus:点点点.  08:46
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/32889.html 请他滚蛋 : 一个男子申请当监狱看守,监狱长问他:"这些家伙的确难对付,你知道怎样对付他们吗?" "没问题,"申请人回答,"他们要是不老实,就滚他妈的蛋！"
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 冷人的谈情说爱小幽默 : 女孩在树下等了半个小时男友才过来,不高兴的说:除了闹钟不响、电梯失灵、路上堵车等理由之外,你还能说出什么新的迟到理由吗?男友笑笑说:你来的太早了。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: Guests for dinner : The following is a true story.There was this little kid who had a bad habit of sucking his thumb. His mother finally told him that if he didn't stop sucking his thumb, he'd get fat.Two weeks later, his mother had her friends over for a game of bridge. The boy points to an
<^k^>  ─>  obviously pregnant woman and says, "Ah, ha! I know what you've been doing!"
<ludics> test
<ubrl> ludics:点点点.  14:10
<calmdown1> 请问如何修改主机名？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/7921.html 别去见鬼 : 法官问阿卡斯德:"您是不是在电话里骂了约翰先生?" "是的。先生。" "您是愿意去道歉呢,还是去蹲一个月的监狱?" "我打算去道歉。" 阿卡斯德打电话给给翰说道:"您是约翰吗?我是理查德。今天早晨我们激烈争论时,我叫
<^k^>  ─> 您见鬼去。" "是的。" "那您现在别去了。"
<^k^> 新  内核及嵌入式开发 • /sys/block/ /stat文件的统计中zram速度比内存还快?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484934 Code: $ cat /sys/block/zram0/stat|awk '{print $3 ; print $4}' 5106040 2640 $3是读取的扇区数 $4是以毫秒为单位的时间 Code: >>> 5106048/2640*4096/1024/1024*1000 7555.113636363636 memtest测试我的内存速
<^k^>  ─> 度为每秒3000MB/s 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-08-16 15:58
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • Ubuntu 12.04LTS总是掉线，必须得重启电脑才行  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484935 局域网内一台Ubuntu系统做编译服务器，最近总是掉线，必须得重启电脑又好了，难道是网卡还是什么有问题，是用的固定IP地址，求大神指点一下！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 fyk0722 —
<^k^>  ─> 2017-08-16 16:09
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 求问Ubuntu中$这个符号是什么意思呢？谢谢_(:зゝ∠)_  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484936 RT 统计信息: 发表于 由 hbfrindle — 2017-08-16 16:26
<bokutake> test
<ubrl> bokutake:点点点.  16:28
<arch> ls
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • Ubuntu 12.04LTS总是掉线，必须得重启电脑才行  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484938 局域网内一台Ubuntu12.04用做编译服务器，最近总是掉线，必须重启电脑就好了，不知道是什么原因，请大神指点一下。 备注：刚刚有管理回复让贴相关信息，这个论坛怎么回复啊
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<nbusrone> 如何将Android手机作为手写连接到文本输入？
<nbusrone> 我的意思是作为手写输入，因为老人不知道如何使用拼音
<nbusrone> 有人在这里吗 ?
<nbusrone> 谢谢
#ubuntu-cn 2017-08-17
<^k^> 新  其它类Unix OS发行版 • Fedora 26 杂谈  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484941 从这个专题转过来： viewtopic.php?f=113&t=484303 xieqiao 写道: Ping-Wu 写道: xieqiao 写道: 刚升级到Fedora 26，现在平时日常使用最多的系统了。我的Ubuntu在另一个移动硬盘上，Ubuntu 17.10可能也会采用Wayland显示服务
<^k^>  ─> 器。Wayland更简单，更现代化，更容易开发和维护。 我最近也在U棒上装了Fedora 26，让我大 …
<josh> 有人吗
<ubrl> josh:点点点.  08:46
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 突然没有声音了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484942 no output volume.png今天电脑看视频的时候突然就没有声音了，输出音量被锁定在最小，没办法调 后来自己看着网上的信息折腾了一会儿，情况更糟糕了。 如何挽救没有声音的问题？ 整个过程中 选择声音
<^k^>  ─> 输出设备 栏中始终是什么都没有 统计信息: 发表于 由 hayden_km — 2017-08-17 8:47
<NBT> 尝试是否可以说话了
<NBT> :-D
<Guest25598> nick googogo
<Guest25598> whoigoogogo
<Guest25598> afk
<Guest25598> exit
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • NTP设置修订ntp.conf后系统不能正常启动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484944 修订了/etc/ntp.conf文件后，将 # Use Ubuntu's ntp server as a fallback. server ntp.ubuntu.com 修改为： # Use Ubuntu's ntp server as a fallback. server IP 系统不能正常启动。 实在是不知道怎么回事，请指教
<^k^>  ─> ，谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xjswwh — 2017-08-17 10:20
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 17.10 • loginctl 命令查看 Gnome Session：wayland  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484946 Code:  :~$ loginctl session-status c1 c1 - gdm (121)            Since: Thu 2017-08-17 09:22:50 CST; 1h 58min ago           Leader: 945 (gdm-session-wor)             Seat: seat0; vc1              TTY: /dev/tty1          
<^k^>  ─> Service: gdm-launch-environment; type wayland; class greeter            State: online             Unit: s …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 17.10 • 要是再加上全局菜单就好了。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484947 [url＝http://news.softpedia.com/news/an-early-look-at-ubuntu-dock-for-gnome-shell-in-ubuntu-17-10-artful-aardvark-517421.shtml]An Early Look at Ubuntu Dock for GNOME Shell in Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark)[/url] 统计信息: 发表于 由 NetDreamer —
<^k^>  ─> 2017-08-17 11:29
<chinaghost>  都是写代码的？
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 【ubuntu 16.04-mbp2017】2017/2016 macbookpro 网卡 键盘 触控板驱动问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484948 环境 ：「2017macbookpro 13inch 4type-c接口」 在移动ssd里装了ubuntu16.04 使用在ssd的efi分区中的clover引导 问题 ： 网卡：能检索wifi但是不能连接任何安全性的wifi
#ubuntu-cn 2017-08-18
<lucio> 很多人推荐这个频道，肿么没人说话呢，不是应该很火热吗
<lucio> qaq
<lucio> join #linuxba
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 朱门酒肉臭,路有冻死骨 : 寒冷的冬天,一群流浪狗守在公共厕所外面,眼巴巴的看着厕所的大门,可是凶恶的管理员守着门口不让它们进去。 在怀着渴望的眼神中,流浪狗一个接一个死去,眼见最后一只流浪狗也将逝去,它看着眼旁同胞的尸骨,对着公共厕所的方向喃喃吟道:"朱门
<^k^>  ─> 酒肉臭,路有冻死骨……"
<m1000px> ;-)
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 登陆失败 : 妻子在门外:"开门！ " 丈夫在上网,于是回答道:"请输入用户名"。 妻子说道:"我。" 丈夫又说:"请输入密码。" 这时妻子很气愤的喊道:"快开门。" 丈夫却不紧不慢的说:"密码错误！登陆失败,请在输入一次！ "
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • 春晓网，一个关注Ubuntu/Linux/Web/智能设备的科技博客新媒体！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484962 春晓网： http://www.uwexp,com 关注Ubuntu/Linux/Web/智能设备的科技博客新媒体！每日至多发两篇文章，减少信息过载。 探索Ubuntu linux生态世界，发现其中价值和趣味。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 反对搭卖 :       女:"我和你结婚还有个条件。"      男:"亲爱的,你说吧,只要能和你结婚,我什么条件都答应。"      女:"这个条件很简单,我要把我妈带来,因为她只有我一个女儿。"      男:"这……"      女:"怎么,你不同意?"      男:"你不是不知道
<^k^>  ─> ,现在商店都在反对搭卖?！ "
<huo> 请求的主题不存在
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • [SSH] 如果获取攻击者尝试的密码  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484963 新建的服务器，每天大概有上万次的ssh暴力攻击，我很感兴趣他们用了什么密码试探，有没有方法看到他们尝试ssh登陆时候的密码？ /var/log/auth.log 里面看不到密码。 统计信息: 发
<^k^>  ─> 表于 由 doraemomo — 2017-08-18 18:04
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 时移势易 : 杜先生初结婚时,每日下班回家,小狗总对着他叫,而太太就拿拖鞋给他。现在,变成小狗送拖鞋给杜先生,而太太对着他叫了。
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 新手，求指导！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484964 我用的是14.04.5的版本，如何安装语言解析，http.跟web，求指导！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jiadongbin — 2017-08-18 18:35
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M00/0B/0F/Cg-4V1JWHgCIEzdWAACx1rHbHcAAAMY5APmH0sAALHu597.jpg 分享图片
#ubuntu-cn 2017-08-19
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 太不公平 : 教师要两个不守纪律的孩子放晚学后留下来,把各自的名字写100遍。一分孩子写完后并回家了好久,另一个还在写着,教师问道:"究竟是怎么回事?" 孩子呜咽着回答:"这实在是不公平！他的名字叫汉靳·佛兰克,而我却叫默罕默德·阿里·扎卢尔·炳·哈声·易卜
<^k^>  ─> 拉西德 ·拉卜杜尔·拉吉姆。"
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 如何自动在内核模块可以成功移除时自动移除它?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484966 如何自动在内核模块可以成功移除时自动移除它? 例如当zram不被使用时就自动移除它. 希望的是类似 "umount -l dev" 或"dmsetup remove --deferred dev"那种效果. 统计信息: 发表于 由 科
<^k^>  ─> 学之子 — 2017-08-19 10:34
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • wifi经常连接好久，连接不上，怎么破？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484967 如题，开机经常连接好久，连接不上。 wifi本身是没有问题的。 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wanggaoqiu — 2017-08-19 11:10
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • Shell如何做到类似C中do while的效果?(即先无条件执行一次循环体再测试条件)  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484968 Shell如何做到类似C中do while的效果?(即先无条件执行一次循环体再测试条件) 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-08-19 11:33
<^k^> 新  软件推荐 • VNote--一个更懂程序员和Markdown的笔记软件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484969 我基于Qt写了一个Markdown的笔记软件（不仅仅是编辑器），亮点包括： 支持直接从剪切板插入图片； 支持编辑和阅读模式下代码块的语法高亮； 支持编辑和阅读模式下的大纲； 支持
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 忽有所悟 :     丈夫十分迷信,一件小事都会使他心神不宁。    一天下班后,他愁眉苦脸地对夫人说:"我的右眼跳了一下午,不知要出什么事?"    夫人正在气头上,她怒不可遏,大为恼火,说:"跳！跳！跳有什么了不起！你简直像只笨鸟！还是男子汉大丈夫呢！ "过
<^k^>  ─> 了一会儿,丈夫忽然醒悟似地笑着说:"太太,请不必生气了,我已经找到答案了。"
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 雷人开心小段子。 : 爸爸:知道圣诞节的来历吗?小明:不知道爸爸:知道圣诞树的故事吗?小明:不知道爸爸:那圣诞老人你知道吗?小明:知道爸爸:他是干什么的?小明:他是给我送礼物的呀。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 生活就像个冷笑话 : 长途出差,刚下车,出车站,站在路边等出租,一个大婶就奔过来,问:"小伙子,休息一下吧,住旅馆呀。" 我说:"不用。" 大婶马上换成暧昧的语气:"有小姑娘哟,很漂亮的。" 我汗,说:"不要小姑娘。" 大婶立刻改口:"老姑娘,老姑娘也有的,便宜一点。" 我更
<^k^>  ─> 汗,不耐烦说:"我不要姑娘。" 大婶就走了。大约走了几十米,忽然又奔回来:"那个,小伙子也 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 聪明的媳妇 : 有一个愚昧无知的媳妇,好自作聪明。 有一天,她丈夫做客回来发怒道:"看人家媳妇,再看看你……"媳妇不服气他说:"我怎么啦?"丈夫说:"人家都知书达礼。我一进门,人家就问我贵姓,我说姓张,人家又问我弓长张,还是立早章……" 不几天,家里来了客人,媳妇
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: "吻"字新义 :      美国青年比利学习中文。当学到"吻"这个字时,比利提出了疑问:"吻字会意就是'勿','口',不动口如何接吻?"有人想了想,笑着回答:"中国人个性比较含蓄,'勿''口'就是'不必说话'的意思。你接吻的时候,会说话吗?" 
#ubuntu-cn 2017-08-20
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • u盘安装ubuntu14.06出错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484971 U盘引导启动，选择安装之后出现third partion is not empty.......怎么处理，求大神帮忙，谢了 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiarou12345 — 2017-08-20 9:34
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 文件管理器nautilus不支持fcitx  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484973 版本16.04。每次修改文件名都需要在gedit中先敲出来，然后再到文件管理器中粘帖才行。十分不舒服。 哪位大神指教帮忙告诉我有没有解决办法。 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sobluege —
<^k^>  ─> 2017-08-20 11:29
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 退鬼 : 一懒人少洗濯,身藏污纳垢不知自洁。某夜与乡里同行,坟地遇鬼不得脱,遂抽一物事挥动,鬼见之速退。乡里问是何法器,懒人答:"臭袜子。"
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 先交哪一笔  :      丈夫无精打采地对妻子说:"这月的钱我们快花光了,可还没交电费、医疗费,看来只能交一笔了。你说我们先交哪一笔呢?""当然是电费了。医疗费就是先不交,大夫们也不能把我们的血管掐断呀！ "   
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 一个字的笑话 : 一天傍晚在小河边,阿Q对他的的新交女朋友说:我可以讲一个字让你笑。女友说不信。阿Q这时,走到了一只哈八狗面前,扑通一声跪地上,只听一声大喊:爹。结果引来了所有闻言者的哄堂大笑。阿Q回过头来对女友又喊了一句:妈。
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubutun安装成功后不能启动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484974 本人惠普工作站 安装win7+ubutkylin14.04（win7基础上）成功后 用easyBCD启动添加启动项启动 但是不能成功启动 每次黑屏后闪回最初开机页面 在网上查了一下 想通过安装u盘打开（试用安装）用终端
<^k^>  ─> 修复 但是显示GPU LOCKUP 初级菜鸟 求大神指点迷津 统计信息: 发表于 由 矿世煤灰 — 2017- …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 山楂的感情史 : 一个山楂结婚了在路上走,走着走着突然说,我的脸好红啊！ 一个山楂离婚了在路上走,走着走着突然说,我的心好酸啊！ 一个山楂复婚了在路上走,走着走着突然说,我的肚子里有子了啊！
#ubuntu-cn 2018-08-13
<dwC-->                                                   
<dwC-->                                                   
<dwC-->                                                   
<dwC-->                                                   
<dwC-->                                                   
<dwC-->                                                   
<dwC-->                                                   
<ubrl> dwC--:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<dwC-->                                                   
<dwC-->                                                   
<dwC-->                                                   
<dwC-->                                                   
<dwC-->                                                   
<dwC-->                                                   
<dwC-->                                                   
<dwC-->                                                   
<dwC-->                                                   
<dwC-->                                                   
<dwC-->                                                   
<dwC-->                                                   
<dwC-->                                                   
<dwC-->                                                   
<dwC-->                                                   
<dwC-->                                                   
<ubrl> You're not a channel operator * need Op.
<dwC-->                                                   
<dwC-->                                                   
<dwC-->                                                   
<dwC-->                                                   
<dwC-->                                                   
<dwC-->                                                   
<dwC-->                                                   
<dwC-->  kloeri: and I'm tired of you guys
<dwC-->  thinking you can ban staff
<dwC-->  when we complain about your spam
<tripleslash>                                                   
<tripleslash>                                                   
<tripleslash>                                                   
<tripleslash>                                                   
<tripleslash>                                                   
<tripleslash>                                                   
<tripleslash>                                                   
<ubrl> tripleslash:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<tripleslash>                                                   
<tripleslash>                                                   
<tripleslash>                                                   
<Guest85262>                                                   
<Guest85262>                                                   
<Guest85262>                                                   
<Guest85262>                                                   
<ubrl> You're not a channel operator * need Op.
<Guest85262>                                                   
<Guest85262>                                                   
<Guest85262>                                                   
<Guest85262>                                                   
<Guest85262>                                                   
<ubrl> Guest85262:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<ubrl> ..休息一下.. 我的源码: http://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot/
<Guest85262>                                                   
<Guest85262>                                                   
<Guest85262>                                                   
<Guest85262>                                                   
<Guest85262>                                                   
<Guest85262>                                                   
<Guest85262>                                                   
<Guest85262>                                                   
<Guest85262>                                                   
<Guest85262>                                                   
<Guest85262>                                                   
<Guest85262>  kloeri: and I'm tired of you guys
<Guest85262>  thinking you can ban staff
<Guest85262>  when we complain about your spam
<nlsun1>                                                   
<nlsun1>                                                   
<nlsun1>                                                   
<nlsun1>                                                   
<nlsun1>                                                   
<nlsun1>                                                   
<nlsun1>                                                   
<ubrl> nlsun1:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<nlsun1>                                                   
<nlsun1>                                                   
<nlsun1>                                                   
<nlsun1>                                                   
<nlsun1>                                                   
<nlsun1>                                                   
<nlsun1>                                                   
<nlsun1>                                                   
<ubrl> You're not a channel operator * need Op.
<nlsun1>                                                   
<nlsun1>                                                   
<nlsun1>                                                   
<nlsun1>                                                   
<nlsun1>                                                   
<nlsun1>                                                   
<nlsun1>                                                   
<nlsun1>                                                   
<nlsun1>                                                   
<nlsun1>                                                   
<nlsun1>                                                   
<nlsun1>                                                   
<nlsun1>                                                   
<nlsun1>                                                   
<nlsun1>                                                   
<nlsun1>  kloeri: and I'm tired of you guys
<ubrl> You're not a channel operator * need Op.
<nlsun1>  thinking you can ban staff
<nlsun1>  when we complain about your spam
<ubrl> You're not a channel operator * need Op.
<furiousDingo>                                                   
<furiousDingo>                                                   
<furiousDingo>                                                   
<furiousDingo>                                                   
<furiousDingo>                                                   
<furiousDingo>                                                   
<furiousDingo>                                                   
<ubrl> furiousDingo:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<furiousDingo>                                                   
<ubrl> You're not a channel operator * need Op.
<Sophira5>                                                   
<Sophira5>                                                   
<Sophira5>                                                   
<Guest23877>                                                   
<Guest23877>                                                   
<Guest23877>                                                   
<ajvpot21>                                                   
<tomek9>                     _..._
<Shnaw19>                     _..._
<Shnaw19>                  .-'     '-.
<Shnaw19>                 /     _    _\
<A_D14>                     _..._
<A_D14>                  .-'     '-.
<tpimtts> |                     __oooo
<tpimtts> |                   //  /. . o
<tpimtts> |                 / /  |  . . o
<tpimtts> |                | /  |__. .  o   SCORE POINT
<tpimtts> |               |  |  __/ . .o    GOGOGO!!1
<tpimtts> |               |  | /  oooo                OLE!
<ubrl> tpimtts:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<ubrl> 我的源码: http://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot/
<tpimtts> |               | /  |   ______________________
<tpimtts> |              / /   /  |______________________|-.
<tpimtts> |             ( /   |____ \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/   |
<tpimtts> |             ||    |    \ \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/    |
<tpimtts> |             |( (  \(o)  \ \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/     |
<tpimtts> |             \ |    |   )|  \/\/\/\/\/\/\/      |
<Guest55192> |              \ |    |   |   \/\/\/\/\/\/       |
<Guest55192> |             / \ \    \  \   |\/\/\/\/\/|       |
<ubrl> You're not a channel operator * need Op.
<Guest55192> |            /':   \:''    \  |/\/\/\/\/\|       |
<Guest55192> |           / :  :'    ::'  \                    |
<Guest55192> |          /.  ::  ':. ;``"``\   NO POINTS TO    |
<Guest55192> |         / '::'::'    / ;  ; ;  JEWS            |
<Guest55192> |        |':::' '::'  /       |                  |
<Guest55192> |        \   '::' _.-`;  ;    ;                  |
<Guest55192> |        /`-..--;` ;  |   ;   |                  |
<ubrl> Guest55192:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<Guest55192> |       ;  ;  ;  ;  ; |       |                  |
<ubrl> You're not a channel operator * need Op.
<Xiti10> |                     __oooo
<Xiti10> |                   //  /. . o
<Xiti10> |                 / /  |  . . o
<Xiti10> |                | /  |__. .  o   SCORE POINT
<Xiti10> |               |  |  __/ . .o    GOGOGO!!1
<Xiti10> |               |  | /  oooo                OLE!
<Xiti10> |               | /  |   ______________________
<ubrl> Xiti10:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<Xiti10> |              / /   /  |______________________|-.
<Xiti10> |             ( /   |____ \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/   |
<Xiti10> |             ||    |    \ \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/    |
<Xiti10> |             |( (  \(o)  \ \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/     |
<Xiti10> |             \ |    |   )|  \/\/\/\/\/\/\/      |
<Xiti10> |              \ |    |   |   \/\/\/\/\/\/       |
<Xiti10> |             / \ \    \  \   |\/\/\/\/\/|       |
<Xiti10> |            /':   \:''    \  |/\/\/\/\/\|       |
<ubrl> You're not a channel operator * need Op.
<Xiti10> |           / :  :'    ::'  \                    |
<Xiti10> |          /.  ::  ':. ;``"``\   NO POINTS TO    |
<Xiti10> |         / '::'::'    / ;  ; ;  OPERS           |
<Xiti10> |        |':::' '::'  /       |                  |
<Xiti10> |        \   '::' _.-`;  ;    ;                  |
<Xiti10> |        /`-..--;` ;  |   ;   |                  |
<DarkMukke20> |                     __oooo
<DarkMukke20> |                   //  /. . o
<DarkMukke20> |                 / /  |  . . o
<DarkMukke20> |                | /  |__. .  o   SCORE POINT
<DarkMukke20> |               |  |  __/ . .o    GOGOGO!!1
<DarkMukke20> |               |  | /  oooo                OLE!
<DarkMukke20> |               | /  |   ______________________
<ubrl> DarkMukke20:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<DarkMukke20> |              / /   /  |______________________|-.
<DarkMukke20> |             ( /   |____ \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/   |
<DarkMukke20> |             ||    |    \ \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/    |
<DarkMukke20> |             |( (  \(o)  \ \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/     |
<DarkMukke20> |             \ |    |   )|  \/\/\/\/\/\/\/      |
<DarkMukke20> |              \ |    |   |   \/\/\/\/\/\/       |
<DarkMukke20> |             / \ \    \  \   |\/\/\/\/\/|       |
<DarkMukke20> |            /':   \:''    \  |/\/\/\/\/\|       |
<DarkMukke20> |           / :  :'    ::'  \                    |
<DarkMukke20> |          /.  ::  ':. ;``"``\   NO POINTS TO    |
<DarkMukke20> |         / '::'::'    / ;  ; ;  OPERS           |
<DarkMukke20> |        |':::' '::'  /       |                  |
<DarkMukke20> |        \   '::' _.-`;  ;    ;                  |
<DarkMukke20> |        /`-..--;` ;  |   ;   |                  |
<DarkMukke20> |       ;  ;  ;  ;  ; |       |                  |
<DarkMukke20> |       ; ;  ;  ; ;  ;     ;  /        ,--.......|.,
<DarkMukke20> |       |; ;  ;  ;  ;/    ;  ;       .'          '-='.
<DarkMukke20> |       | ;  ;  ; ; /       /       .\               '
<DarkMukke20> |       |  ;   ;  /`      .\   _,=="  \             .'
<DarkMukke20> |       \;  ; ; .'. _  ,_'\.\~"   //`. \          .'
<DarkMukke20> |       |  ;  .___~' \ \- | |    /,\ `  \      ..'
<DarkMukke20> |     ~ ; ; ;/  =="'' |`| | |       =="''\.==''
<DarkMukke20> |     ~ /; ;/=""      |`| |`|   ==="`
<DarkMukke20> |     ~..==`     \\   |`| / /=="`
<DarkMukke20> |      ~` ~      /,\ / /= )")
<DarkMukke20> |     ~ ~~         _')")
<DarkMukke20> |     ~ ~   _,=~";`
<DarkMukke20> |     ~  =~"|;  ;|       Basketballbird
<DarkMukke20> |      ~  ~ | ;  |       ==============
<DarkMukke20> |   ~ ~     |;|\ |
<DarkMukke20> |           |/  \|
<bambams8> |                     __oooo
<bambams8> |                   //  /. . o
<bambams8> |                 / /  |  . . o
<bathtub_shark2> |                     __oooo
<bathtub_shark2> |                   //  /. . o
<bathtub_shark2> |                 / /  |  . . o
<Madkiss14> |                     __oooo
<icee1> |                     __oooo
<icee1> |                   //  /. . o
<icee1> |                 / /  |  . . o
<Soni> Allah is doing
<Soni> sun is not doing Allah is doing
<Soni> moon is not doing Allah is doing
<Hink> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<Hink> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<Hink> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<Hink> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Hink> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Hink> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Hink> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Hink> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Hink> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ubrl> Hink:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<Hink> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Hink> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra      /)))))))))ulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Hink> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     //) __   __\OYaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Hink> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy.a     C==/_o|^|o_\laboyr.mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Hink> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     |      _\  )      hey pls dont flood in my network also
<Hink> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra      \   .--- /       no colors and swearing is not allowed
<Hink> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     _/`-. __.'_ulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Hink> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra   /` \`'-,._./|\    this is my network i make the rules, buddy
<Hink> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra  /    \ /`\_/\/ \aboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ubrl> You're not a channel operator * need Op.
<Hink> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyraGay Nigger Association of America | Welcome to GangNET | http://gnaa.eu
<Hink> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Hink> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Hink> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Hink> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Hink> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Hink> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Hink> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Hink> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Hink> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Hink> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Hink> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Hink> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Hink> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Hink> rampjou                                                           mpjoulaboyrampjoul
<ubrl> You're not a channel operator * need Op.
<rctgamer31> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<rctgamer31> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<rctgamer31> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<rctgamer31> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rctgamer31> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rctgamer31> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rctgamer31> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rctgamer31> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ubrl> rctgamer31:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<rctgamer31> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rctgamer31> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rctgamer31> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra      /)))))))))ulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rctgamer31> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     //) __   __\OYaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rctgamer31> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy.a     C==/_o|^|o_\laboyr.mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rctgamer31> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     |      _\  )      hey pls dont flood in my network also
<rctgamer31> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra      \   .--- /       no colors and swearing is not allowed
<rctgamer31> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     _/`-. __.'_ulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rctgamer31> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra   /` \`'-,._./|\    this is my network i make the rules, buddy
<rctgamer31> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra  /    \ /`\_/\/ \aboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rctgamer31> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyraGay Nigger Association of America | Welcome to GangNET | http://gnaa.eu
<rctgamer31> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rctgamer31> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rctgamer31> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rctgamer31> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rctgamer31> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rctgamer31> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rctgamer31> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rctgamer31> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rctgamer31> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rctgamer31> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rctgamer31> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ubrl> You're not a channel operator * need Op.
<rctgamer31> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<aaron7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<aaron7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<aaron7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<aaron7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<aaron7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<aaron7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<aaron7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<aaron7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<aaron7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ubrl> aaron7:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<aaron7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<aaron7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra      /)))))))))ulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<aaron7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     //) __   __\OYaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<aaron7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy.a     C==/_o|^|o_\laboyr.mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<aaron7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     |      _\  )      hey pls dont flood in my network also
<aaron7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra      \   .--- /       no colors and swearing is not allowed
<aaron7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     _/`-. __.'_ulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<aaron7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra   /` \`'-,._./|\    this is my network i make the rules, buddy
<aaron7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra  /    \ /`\_/\/ \aboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<aaron7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyraGay Nigger Association of America | Welcome to GangNET | http://gnaa.eu
<aaron7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<aaron7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<aaron7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<aaron7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<aaron7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<aaron7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<aaron7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<aaron7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<aaron7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<aaron7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<aaron7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<aaron7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<aaron7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<aaron7> rampjou                                                           mpjoulaboyrampjoul
<aaron7> rampjou  /!\ ANDREW GODOY FINGERS HIS ASSHOLE LIVE ON CAMERA /!\  aboyrampjoul
<aaron7> rampjou                                                           mpjoulaboyrampjoul
<aaron7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<aaron7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ubrl> You're not a channel operator * need Op.
<ubrl> You're not a channel operator * need Op.
<HepaR14> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<HepaR14> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<HepaR14> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<HepaR14> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<HepaR14> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<HepaR14> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<HepaR14> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<HepaR14> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Gizmokid200511>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Gizmokid200511>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Gizmokid200511>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Gizmokid200511>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ubrl> Gizmokid200511:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<Gizmokid200511>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Gizmokid200511>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Gizmokid200511>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Gizmokid200511>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Guest6527>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Guest6527>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Guest6527>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Guest6527>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ubrl> Guest6527:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<anderson4>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<anderson4>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<anderson4>  ­ ­  https://i.imgur.com/FZ5iI6Y.jpg ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<anderson4>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/el0p0os7u7fz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<anderson4>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.redd.it/r2n8a788qs211.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<anderson4> http://i.imgur.com/DfZdPTy.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<anderson4> http://magaimg.net/img/5xpf.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<anderson4>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.imgur.com/AaQg3Pp.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ubrl> anderson4:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<Tycale27>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Tycale27>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Tycale27>  ­ ­  https://i.imgur.com/FZ5iI6Y.jpg ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Tycale27>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/el0p0os7u7fz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Tycale27>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.redd.it/r2n8a788qs211.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Tycale27> http://i.imgur.com/DfZdPTy.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Tycale27> http://magaimg.net/img/5xpf.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Tycale27>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.imgur.com/AaQg3Pp.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ubrl> Tycale27:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<bernalex24>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<bernalex24>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<bernalex24>  ­ ­  https://i.imgur.com/FZ5iI6Y.jpg ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<bernalex24>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/el0p0os7u7fz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<bernalex24>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.redd.it/r2n8a788qs211.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<bernalex24> http://i.imgur.com/DfZdPTy.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<bernalex24> http://magaimg.net/img/5xpf.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<bernalex24>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.imgur.com/AaQg3Pp.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ubrl> bernalex24:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<Theking^29>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ajvpot6>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<zhongfu19>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<zhongfu19>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Guest89872>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Taylor0>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
#ubuntu-cn 2018-08-14
<Raccoon>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Raccoon>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<WhitePhosphorus1>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Guest44809>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<sn0wmonster8>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<sn0wmonster8>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Smeef24>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<dungodung21>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<sockspls28>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<dimi34ka12>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<timvisher4>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<mar77i_>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<anataex>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<fluter>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<borsin2>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<thomas0>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<issyl05>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<grossing13>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<revi20>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<woddf26>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<cheapie6>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<SebastianFlyte1>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<PKBot10>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Richard_Cavell>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Richard_Cavell>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Auctus26>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
#ubuntu-cn 2018-08-15
<KobrAs10>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ptx017>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Demp21>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Ohelig17>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<pathfinder0>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<linuxmodder29>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<jusss> roylez: hi
<Monkeh6>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Nothing4You5>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<robink>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<robink>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<mww113>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ikevin20>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<daemon21>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<dStruct17>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<dStruct17>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<precise18>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<papabear69>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Guest88686>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Zoddo5>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<CyrusYzGTt> freeflying§ Unit193
<Comstock_>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Whooa2118>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Whooa2118>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<MikeSpears0>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<chachasmooth7>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<l4z4i>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<grit2>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<fossxplorer1>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<mdoep27>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
#ubuntu-cn 2018-08-16
<Blendify_i5>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Nothing4You24>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<EvilRoey23>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<maxalt12>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<pierte>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<^k^> 新  编译或打包 • 在ubuntu上安装deb包时遇到相互依赖应该怎么安装？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488294 请问当通过dpkg -i安装deb包时，很多个包出现相互依赖问题，比如在libgtk-3-0，安装时他们的依赖关系是一个循环最后，libgtk-3-0依赖libgtk-3-common，它又依赖。。。。最又依赖
<letty14>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<MobileMatt>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<MobileMatt>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • 无法打开系统 提示failed to start load kernel modules  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488295 无法进入桌面 提示failed to start load kernel modules 统计信息: 发表于 由 a717763229 — 2018-08-16 11:14
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 18.10 • 18.04 对hdmi 音频支持良好么  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488296 用HDMI 连接暴风50`的电视,显示正常,但是没有声音 , 声音设置里没有列出 hdmi的音频选项, 尝试用hdmi连接另外的显示器,也是同样的问题. 统计信息: 发表于 由 onhao — 2018-08-16 13:47
<Guest45420>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 没戴眼镜 : 老王在某研究院的传达室工作。一日,他的妻子来看望他,无意中发现他单位里的人都是近视眼,便说:"怪了,你单位的人怎么个个都戴眼镜的?" 老王回答:"这有什么奇怪的,人家个个都是有学问的人,整天和书本打交道嘛！ " "哦！我明白了,怪不得你工资这么低
<^k^>  ─> ,原来是你没戴眼镜的原故！ "老王妻子恍然大悟道。
<ketralnis>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ketralnis>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<By15>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Guest92402>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • 求教：ubuntu18.04系统经常卡死  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488298 预装的windows10使用没有问题 装的是双系统ubuntu18.04，UEFI引导的， 显卡驱动更新之后仍然卡死，显卡驱动更新是在软件更新里直接更的 卡死之后先是鼠标能动，接着鼠
<^k^>  ─> 标不能动。。。然后shift+ctrl+F1切过去黑屏，等若干分钟后开始报错 大部分是 EXT4-fs error …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • uefi分区删除如何恢复，网上各种办法试过  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488299 uefi分区删除如何恢复，网上各种办法试过 统计信息: 发表于 由 hanlif — 2018-08-16 18:02
<}ls{>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<justJanne27>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<justJanne27>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Allen> 123
<Allen> 1
<Allen> 1
<Allen> 1
<Allen> 1
<Allen> 1
<Allen> 11
<^k^> Allen:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<Allen> 我有问题
<Allen> 这里是干嘛的
<Allen> 1
<Allen> 1
<Allen> 1
<Allen> 1
<Allen> 1
<Allen> 1
<Allen> 1
<ubrl> Allen:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<ubrl> You're not a channel operator * need Op.
<wodencafe12>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Allen_> 我正试着用替换一幅图片的色码成自己选定的色码，我现在知道的唯一方法是编辑每个色码区块， 但却无法从某绘图程式的颜色选择器取得十六进制的的RGB 值
<Allen_> 1
<Allen_> 1
<Allen_> 1
<Allen_> 11
<Allen_> 1
<Allen_> 1
<Allen_> 1
<Allen_> 1
<ubrl> Allen_:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> Allen_:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<ubrl> You're not a channel operator * need Op.
<html_> 2
<html_> 2
<html_> 2
<html_> 22
<html_> 2
<html_> 2
<html_> 2
<html_> 2
<ubrl> html_:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> html_:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<xnmd> hi
<ubrl> xnmd:点点点.  19:01
<xnmd> ？？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 诈尸 :        从前,有一位妇女,有一天去上厕所被地上的水滑着摔到在地上,不知怎么就昏倒了。 刚好有另一个人去上厕所就看到了,于是一边叫一边向外跑着。 那位妇女被摔的暂时经脉不通,也就暂时不会呼吸。 第二天就停放在家里,家人还以为她死了,就在办她的后
<^k^>  ─> 事。     晚上她女儿给她烧纸,顿时妇女坐起来,她女儿尖叫一声倒在地上。
<ArsenArsen14>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<pmn>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<pmn>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<pity> 居然还有 spam
<mancha9>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<mancha9>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<DenSchub4>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Guest88908>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<MeiR13>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ExeciN25>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<OPK7>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Napsterbater>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<montag4518>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<karstensrage3>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Pidgeotto24>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Pidgeotto24>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<fsamareanu2>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<nandub>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Rune_K>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Arokh>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<annieslmaos>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<sujeet19>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<haza-w28>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
#ubuntu-cn 2018-08-17
<pixdamix27>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Guest50908>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<apollojustice26>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Guest25601>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<radiofree13>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Hobbyboy27>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<nickenchuggets>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<matze22>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<matze22>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<FrozenFox22>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<James_T9>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<James_T9>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • 关于nvme驱动的安装  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488300 小白遇到了系统盘IO读写错误导致系统卡死的问题。 用的是M2.PCIe接口的Intel 760P作为驱动盘，预装了windows10没有问题，硬件问题应该是不存在的 然后我找了这么一个驱动 http://
<^k^>  ─> manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bio ... eebsd.html 虽然不知道有没有用，但是貌似是最后的救命稻草了 …
<irv> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<ubrl> irv: ⇪ Jason Bandy - EFNet News - Episode 78 - RAP, DEFCON, AND DUSTIN DIAMOND - YouTube
<ATDT911> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<nug700> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<usrX> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<mub> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 锁定内核怎还是往上升，hold不住  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488301 RT 网卡坏了，装个USB的，每次升级都要重装驱动…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 eagle5678 — 2018-08-17 17:18
<ddstreet8> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Immune> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Skunky28> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<ripazha> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Boohbah25> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Exaeta> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Demp25> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<mniip18> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<MyIgel> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<modin6> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<neo_> hi
<ubrl> neo_:点点点.  21:21
<neo_> msg ubrl ...
<neo_> 当当当，有人吗？冒个泡。
<gfxmode> neo_: 有人
<neo_> 哈哈
<gfxmode> 刚上来就看到你说话
<neo_> 我也刚上来
<gfxmode> 缘份啊
<gfxmode> 你是工作了还是在上学？
<neo_> 退休啦
<neo_> ：）
<gfxmode> 敢问高寿？
<neo_> 不到80
<maxess> hi
<ubrl> maxess:点点点.  21:33
<gfxmode> maxess: 你好啊
<w3stside19> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<maxess> ni hao
<gfxmode> 你没装拼音输入法？
<maxess> 有的
<maxess> bye-bye
<Guest56573> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Guest64713> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<mal11> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<beuker> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<hiya26> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<tallguy13> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<batman4229> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<morsik15> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<em> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<liste5> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<NSCLRP-1> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<savoir-faire20> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<yoink14> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<sjums> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<theresajayne10> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<xunplini27> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
#ubuntu-cn 2018-08-18
<Kazuto> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<EXCEPTS> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<deetwelve24> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<AbbeyRipstra9> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Guest58312> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<dungodung7> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<issyl02> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<x49F> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Pilfers> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Silversword18> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<buriedalive6> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<memyself> 怎样才能用google找点资料呢
<A_D26> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Shanmugamp713> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<ubrl> Shanmugamp713: ⇪ LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you - YouTube
<Raito_Bezarius11> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<floogulinc21> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Dreamelf> @floogulinc21, 你发的什么鬼东西？
<Dreamelf> 好吧，我承认，可能你们国家能访问，我刚刚才发现我没开VPN（话说我也刚刚发现IRC能不开VPN访问，真强大）
<Dreamelf> part #ubuntu 没人说话
<cloe16> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Our> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<marig> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Affliction13> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Bock> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Nineteen> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<moonlight20> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<VM_> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<KobrAs2> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Guest29805> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<StephenS10> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<NeddySeagoon28> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<brackets21> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<pwillard24> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<acuzio25> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<ckeltz3> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<maskedlua4> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<mort8> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<dfgg6> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<guntbert9> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<SuperSeriousCat3> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Carlos06114> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<hvxgr11> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<emerson29> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<sh4nks4> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<JonathanD> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<elkalamar7> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<catfuneral> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<ecks22> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<acerbic0> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<nickenchuggets> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<averell23> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<sparklefarkle> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
#ubuntu-cn 2018-08-19
<ssbr10> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Guest43987> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<rctgamer311> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<radiofree11> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Alistair8> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Spaulding> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<anthonyf14> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<mike__> Hello
<ubrl> mike__:点点点.  12:18
<mike__> ???
<mike__> 有人吗
<ubrl> mike__:点点点.  12:18
<therock247uk9> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<possiblyanowl> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<liste5> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<jpX> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Skaag8> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Kamilion3> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Neobenedict> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<insidious6> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<theShirbiny> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<hiya0> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Andre483> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<DenSchub15> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<heinrich599118> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Keygen> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<memyself> ubuntu怎样才能用上google呢？
<Guest73014> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<r0bby6> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<drh17> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Hobby2> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<erry25> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<theWhisper_> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<HepaR> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<dysfigured9> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Aprexer> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<thekingofbandit5> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<rkta> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<RoBz9> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<mt20> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<^MillerBoss> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
#ubuntu-cn 2019-08-12
<violetzijing> ImAdPEr|wORkInG, cherrot qiao contrun[m] 大佬们早啊
<violetzijing> ImAdPEr|wORkInG, 我以前在北京财富中心，都是那种空调青黄不接的时候热，有空调就冷
<ledzep2014_> <a href="https://sm.ms/image/JlpODRtwbuBMYeF" target="_blank"><img src="https://i.loli.net/2019/08/12/JlpODRtwbuBMYeF.jpg" ></a>
<ledzep2014_> https://i.loli.net/2019/08/12/JlpODRtwbuBMYeF.jpg
#ubuntu-cn 2019-08-13
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> qiao: 大佬上线了啊?
<qiao> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 早啊
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> qiao: 羡慕大佬啊
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> qiao: 孩子咋样啊?
<qiao> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 一切还好。。 现在黄疸有点高
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> qiao: 晒太阳?
<qiao> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 病理性， 也需要晒。。 已经住了一周的新生儿科了
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> qiao: 哦哦, 严重吗?
<qiao> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 现在还不好说，每2天去医院测一次胆红素值
<qiao> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 这两天稳定了些
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> qiao: 昂, 估计问题不大. 我邻居家孩子出生的时候也是黄疸高, 住院观察一段时间之后回来,
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> 天天抱到我家飘窗晒太阳
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> qiao: 现在跑的可欢实了
<qiao> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 嗯嗯，医生也说还好
<qiao> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 就是多观察就好
<qiao> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 等值完全降下去之后就好了
<qiao> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 溜了
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> qiao: bye...
<contrun[m]> qiao: 恭喜啊
<MarcoSu> 大家好，怎么解决IRC软件乱码呢。我用的是xchat
<MarcoSu> 打字老是打不出来呢。
<MarcoSu> 不知道为什么我的hexchat不好用。
#ubuntu-cn 2019-08-14
<qiao> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 早
<Marco608> 大家好.
<Marco608> 我的hexchat连接不上,有没有人碰到过呀???
<Marco608> 求问大家连freenode都是用什么软件保持在线呢?
<mk3548208> 我用的是irccloud
<MarcoSu> 说话的人这么少？
<contrun[m]> MarcoSu:  谁知道呢
<MarcoSu> freenode还有什么国人经常会去的频道呀？
<contrun[m]> MarcoSu:
 * contrun[m] uploaded an image: screenshot-2019-08-14-21-53-13.png (82KB) < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/KqjgWppwUJMytaSRCmAuiksf >
<contrun[m]> 我加的 一部分 matrix 频道
<MarcoSu> matrix是什么？
<contrun[m]> better irc
<MarcoSu> 哦。我在读suricata的源码。作者都在freenode的suricata频道。所以只能在这儿玩了。
<contrun[m]> MarcoSu: matrix 有 irc bridge
<MarcoSu> 哦。我百度一下。没用过。
<MarcoSu> 不过我现在用的hexchat有时候登陆要好久。
<MarcoSu> 如果用网页登陆的话，就会一直掉线。
<MarcoSu> 好像这里面大家都不太聊天的样子。
<cherrot> Marco608: 我被安利了vnc
<MarcoSu> vnc我百度一下是啥。
<toxync11> [Ryugu@tox] 上次用VNC好像是连接树莓派...
<MarcoSu> 就是嘛，感觉像远程桌面。
<MarcoSu> 不是聊天软件吧？
<Guest24014>  /connect irc.freenode.com
<Guest24014>  /server irc.icq.com
 * Guest24014 
 * Guest24014 
<Guest24014>   /msg nickserv
 * Guest24014 
 * Guest24014 
<Guest24014> 3
<Guest24014> 44
<MarcoSu> ？？
<Guest24014> 111
 * Guest24014 
<cherrot> MarcoSu: toxync11 sorry... ZNC，瞧我这记性
#ubuntu-cn 2019-08-15
<root_sun> whichis root_sun
<root_sun> whois root_sun
<root_sun> la
<MarcoSu> 一天下来都是登入登出。说话的人都那么少。
<MarcoSu> 是不是有什么更好的地方讨论技术问题？
#ubuntu-cn 2019-08-16
<Marco9888> 还有没有什么热闹一点的irc频道推荐?
<cherrot> MarcoSu: Marco9888 有问题提问就好了。热闹一点的话可以去archlinux-cn的off-topic频道
 * cherrot 刚发现刚才发错频道了。。
<u0_a134> 有人在使用guix包管理器🐴？
<contrun[m]> u0_a134: 有
<u0_a134> guix 的locale你是怎么解决的，我设置了环境变量也安装了locale，它还是显示需要安装
<contrun[m]> u0_a134: 你用的是 guixsd 还是 guix package manager
<u0_a134> guixsd 我电脑装上initrd会出错，我使用alpine 然后安guix
<u0_a134> guixsd在我电脑上会出错
<contrun[m]> u0_a134: 我的 guixsd  配置里面有设置 locale   https://github.com/contrun/dotfiles/blob/master/guix/.guix/config.scm
<contrun[m]> u0_a134: 我已经没有再使用 guix 了   nix 包要多很多   如果你是 在其他发行版上 使用   建议用 nix
<u0_a134> 算了，我还是纯alpine吧，等以后guix养肥了再试着用。
<contrun[m]> u0_a134: 不要想了 现在 nix 也是一堆坑   guix 要成熟还有很长的路要走  很难等到了
<u0_a134> nix我也试过，只是看不懂他那配置文件。scheme还好点。。
<u0_a134> 主要我是奔着他可以回滚软件包的功能去的。
<contrun[m]> u0_a134: 会 haskell 或者 ml 吗   会的话很简单的
<u0_a134> 不会。。
<contrun[m]> u0_a134: nix 社区要成熟很多  但是文档方面非常欠缺  你可以先看下  nix pills
<contrun[m]> https://nixos.org/nixos/nix-pills/index.html
<u0_a134> 好的，以后有时间看看nix
<contrun[m]> u0_a134: 我现在用的就是nix  用了还不到一年吧 感觉这辈子都不会换其他的发行版了   不是花中偏爱菊 此花开后更无花
<u0_a134> 我试试nix能不能在我电脑上成功安装。
<contrun[m]> u0_a134:  宇宙最容易装的 操作系统
<u0_a134> guix的initrd问题已经把我折腾的没精力了
<contrun[m]> u0_a134: nix 不需要管这么多  init 脚本应该是写得非常好的  我的  luks over  lvm btrfs 都是只要分好区  然后自动检测  硬件信息  安装一下就好了
<u0_a134> 好的，再见。
<n11212980> topic
#ubuntu-cn 2019-08-17
<AndroUser> 大家好!
<AndroUser> 大家好
#ubuntu-cn 2019-08-18
<Luk> 人
#ubuntu-cn 2020-08-13
<deuser> debian 频道怎么没人呢？
#ubuntu-cn 2020-08-14
<molly> hi
 * blackbeatles hello
<blackbeatles> 大家好
